# Bilder und Videos aus der Region.



## Radde (16. Januar 2010)

Sou, damit ich nicht irgendwelche Threads Vollspam, hier der Multimediafred. Wenn jemand noch interressantes Material, was irgendwie hier reinpasst auf der Platte rumfliegen hat, einfach hier abladen! 

Ich fang mal an mit dem Zeug von heute:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IQN73z9tVPM"]YouTube- Jan 16 White Trails part 3[/ame]

War leider nach dem 3. Aufstieg nich mehr so frisch und Sonnenschein ist ja seit geraumer Zeit auch leer, alles grau-in-grau...
Wenn ich noch mehr Material hab, kommts auch ins IBC-TV!

(Über das Video kommt man auch auf mein Yo-tob-Profil für die, die heut gefragt ham!  )


----------



## Flugrost (17. Januar 2010)

Top Thread! Danke dir.


Mehr!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dave (17. Januar 2010)

Hey, sehr schön! 
Vor allem auch der akkustische Bremsmelder. 
Freu' mich schon auf Nachschub!


----------



## Optimizer (17. Januar 2010)

Alle vier Videos sind unmittelbare Randzone SWP...
Dieses hier ist dann Annweilerer Gegend:


----------



## lomo (17. Januar 2010)

Flickr-Gruppe MTB-Park Pfälzerwald


----------



## Radde (18. Januar 2010)

So, da sich der Schnee seit heute langsam vom Acker macht und ich deshalb kein Material mehr sammeln kann, hab ich mein Wintervideo nun geschnitten.

...mitsamt lustigen Abflügen am Ende! 

Hatte mir das eigentlich etwas anders vorgestellt, aber kann man nix machen.


@Optimizer: Die Videos sind wirklich erste Sahne und dann auch noch dieses Traumwetter!


----------



## Flugrost (18. Januar 2010)

Thumb up!


----------



## Berghaemmerer (18. Januar 2010)

Schneevideos hab ich auch noch, hoffe mit freundlicher Genehmigung...
Kalmit dritter Jänner anno 10:
Mit Rücksicht auf den Kameramann musste ich natürlich seehr langsam fahren 

Eckkopf 13.12.09:
Stabenberg bei 12° minus am 20.12.09


----------



## Radde (18. Januar 2010)

Berghaemmerer schrieb:


> ...hoffe mit freundlicher Genehmigung...



Ei, Sicher!



Berghaemmerer schrieb:


> Mit Rücksicht auf den Kameramann musste ich natürlich seehr langsam fahren



 genau so wars!


----------



## bikeursus (29. Januar 2010)

Tolles Video, klasse, dass die Pannen auch zu sehen sind.


----------



## Radde (6. Februar 2010)

Mal was von der anderen Rheinseite:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FR.Chicken (7. Februar 2010)

Auch bei uns um Pirmasens wird nachts gefahren... Gruß Chicken


[ame="http://vimeo.com/9271302"]Night ride at Rocklandcountry on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Rocklandbiker (7. Februar 2010)

@ FR.Chicken
............und das bei saukalten -6,7 °


----------



## Berghaemmerer (7. Februar 2010)

Radde schrieb:


> Mal was von der anderen Rheinseite:



Erinnert mich irgendwie an Otto Lilienthal, der hatte damals aber Flügel vorm Flachköpper montiert


----------



## JackSlater (9. Februar 2010)

was altes und was neues aus der region [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0HrfEcwLAps"]YouTube- EndgÃ¼ltig[/ame]


----------



## Levty (9. Februar 2010)

...Sommer


----------



## lomo (9. Februar 2010)

Levty schrieb:


> ...Sommer


Hab' ich was verpasst?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (9. Februar 2010)

Post Nr. 15


----------



## lomo (9. Februar 2010)

Levty schrieb:


> Post Nr. 15


Der arme Waldboden


----------



## Radde (9. Februar 2010)

JackSlater schrieb:


> was altes



wenn ich mir den momentanen Zustand von 0:36 ins Gedächtnis ruf: Sehr alt 

Gut gefahren!


----------



## JackSlater (9. Februar 2010)

vllt bist du nicht auf dem neusten stand und so alt ist das nicht, je nachdem wie schnell bei dir die zeit vergeht


----------



## Radde (9. Februar 2010)

Irgendwann im Dezember war ich mal da, da sah das Dingen nach Arbeit aus!


----------



## RogerRobert (10. Februar 2010)

JackSlater schrieb:


> was altes und was neues aus der region YouTube- EndgÃ¼ltig



Das rockt! Ein bunter mix aus strecken und Jahreszeiten 

Gruß,
Farby


----------



## Haardtfahrer (10. Februar 2010)

lomo schrieb:


> Der arme Waldboden



Hab ich auch gleich gedacht. Ist doch kein Schnee, der kommt und geht. 

Wirkt uuuuunglaublich dynamisch! Jungs lest doch bitte mal die Empfehlungen der DIMB und versucht nachzuvollziehen, warum diese Empfehlungen ausgegeben wurden.

Pearli und Nico werden es in KL sicher nicht leichter haben, wenn "Extremradfahrer" "ihren" Sport so darstellen.

Mehr Kontrolle!

Haardtfahrer


----------



## Radde (10. Februar 2010)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> Hab ich auch gleich gedacht. Ist doch kein Schnee, der kommt und geht.
> 
> Pearli und Nico werden es in KL sicher nicht leichter haben, wenn "Extremradfahrer" "ihren" Sport so darstellen.
> 
> ...



Naja, die Wege die da befahren wurden sind größtenteils keine Wanderwege, alles Strecken die von DHlern angelegt wurden. Die Empfehlungen der DIMB beziehen sich auf die semilegalen Wanderwege.

Downhillfahren ist wieder ne ganz andere Kategorie als Enduro/Freeride was in KLautern entstehen soll. Da gehört der 2-wheeldrift nunmal dazu 

Das letztendlich von Aussenstehenden wieder alle über einen Kamm geschert werden ist halt wieder das alte Lied...


----------



## el Zimbo (10. Februar 2010)

...aber leider gibt es Leute, die dieses Driften auch auf Trails ausüben. Downhill fahren und die entsprechenden
Fahrtechniken gehören ausschließlich in den Bikepark - bei Schnee ist das natürlich was anderes.
Wenn sich wegen der "Driftkünstler" irgendwann die Lage im Wald zuspitzt, dann werd ich ziemlich ungemütlich,
wenn ich einen erwisch...
Momentan belass ich's bei einem Kopfschütteln, oder einem Kommentar.


----------



## lomo (10. Februar 2010)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> wenn ich einen erwisch...
> Momentan belass ich's bei einem Kopfschütteln, oder einem Kommentar.



Ist leider so, dass einige bergabfahren üben tun und dabei tiefgreifende Spuren hinterlassen. Gerade jetzt, nach dem der Schnee abgetaut ist und der Boden sehr weich ist, fällt das extrem auf. Und da diese Abfahrten auch in entsprechend frequentierten Gebieten liegen (Heidenlöcher runter zur Michaelskapelle), wird das anderen Waldbesuchern eventuell unangenehm auffallen ... leider.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Miro266 (10. Februar 2010)

...ich bin beeindruckt von den eingestellten Videos, liefern sie doch beste Argumente für Förster, Wanderer, Jäger, Umweltschützer, BUND und sonstige Waldnutzer, die keine Biker im Wald wollen. Gut ist, dass die Videos auch in der Pfalz gesehen werden, dann kann sie der Pfälzerwaldverein auch nutzen.

... den Sinn der Videos verstehe ich nicht, soll ich vom fahrerischen Können beeindruckt sein oder ist das nur Selbstdarstellung ? 

 Miro`


----------



## el Zimbo (10. Februar 2010)

Genauso gut könnte man den Sinn von Fotos und deren Veröffentlichung in Frage stellen.
Nenn es Selbstdarstellung wenn du willst, das ist halt einfach ein weiterer Teil des Sports.
Ich schau mir auch gerne Fotos und Videos an, und wenn die keiner macht, kann sie auch keiner sehen...
Generell würde ich nicht erwähnen, wann und wo sie gedreht wurden - zumindest nicht öffentlich.


----------



## Radde (10. Februar 2010)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Downhill fahren und die entsprechenden
> Fahrtechniken gehören ausschließlich in den Bikepark - bei Schnee ist das natürlich was anderes.





lomo schrieb:


> Und da diese Abfahrten auch in entsprechend frequentierten Gebieten liegen (Heidenlöcher runter zur Michaelskapelle), wird das anderen Waldbesuchern eventuell unangenehm auffallen ... leider.



Wäre man wieder am Punkt der Kanalisierung, also einer legalen DH-Strecke in der Region. Wenn so eine Strecke genug zu bieten hat, kann ich mir auch sehr gut vorstellen, dass die kanalisierung (zumindest hier im "Problembezirk " Haardtrand) funktioniert. 

In Heidelberg wars ja schon fast in festen Tüchern, aber dann... 

@Miro: ...ich bin auch beeindruckt von den eingestellten Videos, liefern sie doch beste Argumente für Förster, Wanderer, Jäger, Umweltschützer, BUND und sonstige Waldnutzer dafür, dass es sinnvoll wäre die bösen Radfahrer zu unterstützen, eine legale Strecke zu verwirklichen um das wilde durch die Landschaft fräsen zu unterbinden. Zeigen sie doch, dass die Zahl derer die den Sport ausüben stetig wächst und es mittlerweile einfach nichts mehr bringt Strecken zu sperren, weil so an anderer Stelle neue entstehen und der Schaden an Wald und Natur so zunimmt... Aber die haben alle Angst. "Reicht man denen die Hand, nehmen Sie gleich den ganzen Arm!"
Aber mir scheint, dass sich die Einstellung solangsam ändert! 

Ob die Videos Sinn machen ist so eine Sache, aber ich glaube die Zahl derer, die sich über den Sinn von MTB-Videos Gedanken machen ist verschwindend gering.  Bestes Beispiel dafür ist die positive Resonanz des Videobereiches hier auf der Plattform! 


...hach...war das schön als ich mit dem biken angefangen hab... Wo man noch was besonderes war, wenn man am Wochenende mal mit dem Rad aufs Weinbiet gefahren ist!


----------



## michar (10. Februar 2010)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> ...aber leider gibt es Leute, die dieses Driften auch auf Trails ausüben. Downhill fahren und die entsprechenden
> Fahrtechniken gehören ausschließlich in den Bikepark - bei Schnee ist das natürlich was anderes.
> Wenn sich wegen der "Driftkünstler" irgendwann die Lage im Wald zuspitzt, dann werd ich ziemlich ungemütlich,
> wenn ich einen erwisch...
> Momentan belass ich's bei einem Kopfschütteln, oder einem Kommentar.



driften ist eine downhill fahrtechnik?! was ist denn bitte ueberhaupt ,,downhill,, fahrtechnik ?! fuer mich gibts nur eine fahrtechnik..die heisst flowig und geschmeidig zu fahren und die bremse so wenig wie moeglich zu ziehen (wenn moeglich wiegesagt und den bedingungen auf wanderwegen angepasst)! und ob im bikepark oder hier..ist da egal..ich hab doch kein schalter wo ich meine fahrtechnik mit belieben aender! zumal ein richtiges driften auf wanderwegen ja eh eher schwierig ist in dem zerstoerendes maße...das gilt ja sowieso mehr fuer die querfeldeinstrecken! und wenn ich mri als die kilometerlangen bremsspuren der tourenfahrer anschau braucht man da sowieso kein fass aufmachen! zudem..mein liebsten argument...wenn der forst einmal mim ernter den hang runterdüst und baeume pflügt..soviel kann ich im leben nich driften bei dem schaden! da musste mir sogar der paechter letztens recht geben.. Was jetzt nicht heissen soll das ich hemmungslos durch den wald driftem gut heisse..ne kurve zu fahren ohne drift ist sowieso effektiver..ich persoehnlich hab jetzt die letzte zeit da nix schlimmes auf wanderwegen entdecken koennen


----------



## Berghaemmerer (10. Februar 2010)

Schöne Videos!
So  möcht ich auch fahren können...
Es macht richtig Spass Leute zu sehen die mit einem Lenker umgehen können. 
Da dies ja nicht auf Wandertrails geschieht ist das bissi Bodenverformung doch ok.
Ansonsten frag ich mich wie man Leute, die eigentlich niemanden stören da sie abseits der Wege/Trails fahren, anprangern kann wenn man selbst eigentlich illegal Wanderwege befährt


----------



## lomo (10. Februar 2010)

michar schrieb:


> ..ich persoehnlich hab jetzt die letzte zeit da nix schlimmes auf wanderwegen entdecken koennen



Es ist ja auch neben den Wanderwegen bzw. kreuzt diese!
Btw. die Videos find ich schon klasse.


----------



## guru39 (10. Februar 2010)

Radde schrieb:


> In Heidelberg wars ja schon fast in festen Tüchern, aber dann...




aber dann was?


----------



## Radde (10. Februar 2010)

guru39 schrieb:


> aber dann was?



Hab da irgendwas gehört, dass das Areal schon festgelegt war und dann irgendwer noch auf irgendwelche Schätze im Boden hingewiesen hat und das ganze wieder nach hinten verschoben wurde.

Aber ihr habt ja auch schon nen Verein gegründet und seid da anscheinend schon etwas weiter!


----------



## el Zimbo (10. Februar 2010)

@Michar:
Es war nicht von Downhill-Fahrtechniken die Rede, sondern von "Downhill" und Driften.
Mag ja sein, dass du das nicht machst, aber es gibt Leute, die gerne um die Kurven driften, weil's cool ist, oder so.
Vor ein paar Monaten sind kurz vor uns zwei Jungs einen abgelegeneren Wanderweg runter - da hat man sehr deutliche Spuren gesehen...
Natürlich gibt es auch viele Fahrer, die nicht so sehr auf Fahrtechnik versiert sind, die dann meterlange Frässpuren hinterlassen,
da schüttelt mein Kopf auch automatisch.
Natürlich richtet ein Forstfahrzeug 100x soviel Schaden an wie 100 Biker - aber die müssen auch nicht versuchen ihren Ruf zu verbessern.
Und genau da fallen mir die, zum Glück wenigen, Spezialisten ein, die den Wald mit einem Bikepark verwechseln.
"Ich fahr Downhill, da lass ich mir doch nicht meinen Run versauen" - wenn ich sowas höre oder lese zweifle ich an der Überlebensfähigkeit,
wahrscheinlich ist in solchen Fällen das Gehirn schon mit Atmen ausgelastet...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (10. Februar 2010)

Radde schrieb:


> Hab da irgendwas gehört, dass das Areal schon festgelegt war und dann irgendwer noch auf irgendwelche Schätze im Boden hingewiesen hat und das ganze wieder nach hinten verschoben wurde.



Ok, das hört sich schon besser an  Deine erste Post hatte sich , für mich, so gelesen als ob man das Projekt gecancelt hätte.

Deine obige Aussage stimmt so. Es wurde aber eine alternative Route festgelegt, die nach meiner Meinung wesentlich besser ist.

Seid so gut wenn ihr irgendwas bezüglich unserer Strecke in Heidelberg hört (glaubt es nicht und) Postet es nicht im Forum, das kann schnell zu Missverständnissen führen.


alla donn.


----------



## michar (10. Februar 2010)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> "Ich fahr Downhill, da lass ich mir doch nicht meinen Run versauen" - wenn ich sowas höre oder lese zweifle ich an der Überlebensfähigkeit,
> wahrscheinlich ist in solchen Fällen das Gehirn schon mit Atmen ausgelastet...



von sowas distanziere ich mich auch ganz klar..ich weiss wer das gesagt hat, derber mist!


----------



## Radde (10. Februar 2010)

guru39 schrieb:


> Ok, das hört sich schon besser an  Deine erste Post hatte sich , für mich, so gelesen als ob man das Projekt gecancelt hätte.



Ja, das war wohl etwas falsche Wortwahl... 



guru39 schrieb:


> Seid so gut wenn ihr irgendwas bezüglich unserer Strecke in Heidelberg hört (glaubt es nicht und) Postet es nicht im Forum, das kann schnell zu Missverständnissen führen.



Geht kla!


----------



## guru39 (10. Februar 2010)




----------



## `Smubob´ (10. Februar 2010)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Natürlich gibt es auch viele Fahrer, die nicht so sehr auf Fahrtechnik versiert sind, die dann meterlange Frässpuren hinterlassen,
> da schüttelt mein Kopf auch automatisch.


Das trifft aber auf die Fahrer ALLER Spielarten zu. Ich würde wetten, dass die klassischen Fräsbremsungen, gerade z. B. wenn man aus einem Trail auf einen breiten Weg kommt, im Schnitt bei den Tourern genau so oft vorkommen wie bei den "bösen DH Buben". Wie schonmal geschrieben halte ich den Anteik an schwarzen Schaafen in allen Lagern für ausgeglichen, was natürlich viele erstmal nicht wahr haben wollen. Ich habe solches Verhalten schon sehr  oft bei übermotivierten Anfängern und spätpubertierenden Männern mit Egoproblemen gesehen - und das waren alles eher weniger ambitionierte Tourenfahrer. Klar: die, die nicht oft im Wald sind, haben kein persönliches Interesse an nachhaltig positivem Verhalten.




el Zimbo schrieb:


> Und genau da fallen mir die, zum Glück wenigen, Spezialisten ein, die den Wald mit einem Bikepark verwechseln.
> "Ich fahr Downhill, da lass ich mir doch nicht meinen Run versauen" - wenn ich sowas höre oder lese zweifle ich an der Überlebensfähigkeit,
> wahrscheinlich ist in solchen Fällen das Gehirn schon mit Atmen ausgelastet...


Das sind halt die totalen Einzeller. Leider haben ich von denen noch nie einen erwischt. Aber falls es irgendwo sowas wie einen Gott gibt, hoffe ich drauf, dass der in diesen Fällen seinen Beitrag leistet. Wie schon mal an anderer Stelle geschrieben: Der Wald hat viele Bäume, da ist für jeden von diesen geistigen Tieffliegern einer dabei 


@ guru: na dann hoffe ich mal, dass es bei euch weiter vorwärts geht!


----------



## JackSlater (10. Februar 2010)

bissel offtopic das ganze hier mehr bilder und videos bitte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michar (10. Februar 2010)

ok..machen wir weiter..irgendwo in der pfalz


----------



## Levty (10. Februar 2010)




----------



## guru39 (10. Februar 2010)

Dann mach ich auch mal weiter, schön in den Neckar gedriftet und dabei noch ordenlich gefurzt 





Gruß Dönergürü.


----------



## mac80 (10. Februar 2010)

Saxxer!


@guru:  meld mich die Tage mal wieder... 

@lev: Das hat der FerPix sehr GUT gemacht - wirklich cooles Bild 

Grüße


----------



## Houschter (10. Februar 2010)

guru39 schrieb:


> schön in den Neckar gedriftet und dabei noch ordenlich gefurzt
> Gruß Dönergürü.



Ach daher die Wellen aufm Wasser, ich dacht schon...


----------



## Berghaemmerer (11. Februar 2010)

Fahrrad mit Schwimmweste 

einen hab ich auch noch, ratet mal wo:

​


----------



## Speedbullit (11. Februar 2010)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> ...aber leider gibt es Leute, die dieses Driften auch auf Trails ausüben. Downhill fahren und die entsprechenden
> Fahrtechniken gehören ausschließlich in den Bikepark - bei Schnee ist das natürlich was anderes.
> Wenn sich wegen der "Driftkünstler" irgendwann die Lage im Wald zuspitzt, dann werd ich ziemlich ungemütlich,
> wenn ich einen erwisch...
> Momentan belass ich's bei einem Kopfschütteln, oder einem Kommentar.





ein sauber drift ohne gezogener bremse hinterlässt sicherlich weniger spuren, als ein vollbremesung vor der kurve, weshalb ich auch fröhlich weiterdriften werde.


----------



## Rocklandbiker (11. Februar 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hab auf der Messe ISPO, München Anfang dieser Woche ein sehr interessantes Produkt entdeckt. Da ich mich bis dato nicht mit diesem Thema beschäftigt habe, kennt der ein oder andere sicherlich schon das System ?!  Mich hat die Bildqualität sehr beeindruckt und auch überrascht, das diese Technologie mittlerweile diese Bilder in HD hervorbringt. Muss sagen das ist schon was tolles. Nice to have.... 

LINK: http://www.goprocamera.com/


----------



## Bumble (11. Februar 2010)

Rocklandbiker schrieb:


> ich hab auf der Messe ISPO, MÃ¼nchen Anfang dieser Woche ein sehr interessantes Produkt entdeckt.



Rate mal mit was Radde seine Videos dreht. 

Steht bei mir auch auf dem Wunschzettel das Teil, ist mir nur momentan mit 349â¬ noch zu teuer.


----------



## Radde (11. Februar 2010)

So nochmal zum Thema Sinn und Zweck von Videos...

Ich lass mal die Bilder sprechen:


Ist nur ein Teil, kommen noch 3 Trails dazu!

Ein Foto hätte niemals die Stimmung und das geile Wetter im Schnee so einfangen können wie die bewegten Bildchen! Für mich der ultimative Snowride gewesen! 

Greetz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Zimbo (11. Februar 2010)

Wird es auch nach der Schneeschmelze eine Zusammenfassung aller White Trails 09/10 geben?
Das wird garantiert ein schöner Film...


----------



## Radde (11. Februar 2010)

Das könnt ich machen  momentan ist der Winter ja erstmal zurück, inklusive Schnee... Aber so gut fahrbar wie die ersten Male wirds sicher nicht dank dem Schmodder der untendrunterliegt.

Freu mich aber schon auf den Sommer dann werden Bikeparks und technische Abfahrten dokumentiert!


----------



## michar (11. Februar 2010)

sehr schoenes video...wird aber wohl maerz bis endlich alles weg ist..


----------



## Optimizer (11. Februar 2010)

Absolut klasse Video!
Auch und gerade von der Komposition und Schnitt her. Mit was schneidest du deine Videos? Mucke?


----------



## Radde (11. Februar 2010)

Also Musik ist von Mindthings Link zur Jamendoseite , hab ich zufällig gefunden und da sind n paar ziemlich gute Tracks in den verschiedenen Alben! Auf jeden Fall passen Slowmotionclips perfekt dazu! 

Zum schneiden benutz ich kdenlive für Linux, dass ich jetzt anscheinend endlich wieder zum laufen bekommen hab 
Ob es ne Windows-portierung gibt weiß ich nicht. Ist eigentlich so einfach wie der W-Moviemaker nur das das Programm nicht sch... ist 

Gruß Marcus


----------



## mac80 (11. Februar 2010)

@radde: sehr ge!l der Trailer, da kommt Vorfreude auf den gesamten Streifen auf...


----------



## Berghaemmerer (11. Februar 2010)

Komme grad vom Schneeräumen zurück


----------



## `Smubob´ (11. Februar 2010)

Radde schrieb:


> Ein Foto hätte niemals die Stimmung und das geile Wetter im Schnee so einfangen können wie die bewegten Bildchen! Für mich der ultimative Snowride gewesen!


Very nice!  Super gefilmt und echt genial geschnitten.


----------



## Kelme (11. Februar 2010)

@Berghaemmerer: Wenn das Bild so aus der Kammera kam, würde ich mal mit dem Weißausgleich reden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berghaemmerer (11. Februar 2010)

Radde schrieb:


> So nochmal zum Thema Sinn und Zweck von Videos...
> 
> Ich lass mal die Bilder sprechen:
> 
> ...



Very fine, vor allem die Drops!

@ Hermani
habs korrigiert, war allerdings Einzelbild vom Video, die Cam stand sicher noch auf Kunstlicht


----------



## Radde (11. Februar 2010)

Berghaemmerer schrieb:


> Komme grad vom Schneeräumen zurück



So ists recht! Immer schön quer! 

Wenn ich heut Nacht lust bekomm geh ich wohl noch ne Runde mit dem Selbstauslöser spielen, ist ja gerade schön Schneesturm draußen!


----------



## Bumble (12. Februar 2010)

Radde schrieb:


> Wenn ich heut Nacht lust bekomm geh ich wohl noch ne Runde mit dem Selbstauslöser spielen, ist ja gerade schön Schneesturm draußen!



Grad nix los an der Uni/FH ?   Oder nimmst dir ne kleine Auszeit ?

War das im Video die Weinbiet-Drop-Entjungferung ? 

Kann mich dran erinnern, dass wir es von dem Thema hatten, oder ?  

Die Videos werden übrigens immer professioneller.


----------



## Radde (12. Februar 2010)

Bumble schrieb:


> War das im Video die Weinbiet-Drop-Entjungferung ?
> 
> Kann mich dran erinnern, dass wir es von dem Thema hatten, oder ?
> 
> Die Videos werden übrigens immer professioneller.



Danke, danke! 

Ja... das war das erste mal!  War ganz lustig, musste erst den Schnee auf dem Fels beseitigen um überhaupt drüberrollen zu können. Aber jetzt wo das Dingen gesprungen is gehts mir besser... 
Und muss feststellen, dass der Fels bei 0:39 viel härter einschlägt! 

An die Uni muss ich momentan nicht, es geht aber in die Lernphase mit Koffeinpegel = const.


----------



## Levty (12. Februar 2010)

Radde schrieb:


> es geht aber in die Lernphase mit Koffeinpegel = const.


Da machste was total falsch.
Lernphase mit Koffeinspiegel(t)=exp(n*t) mit n=Volumen in m^3


----------



## Berghaemmerer (15. Februar 2010)

Mal was zum Schmunzeln, die Highlights von gestern:



und manchmal bleibt man auch sitzen:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radde (15. Februar 2010)

@ Flachköpper: Da musst du am besten die ganze Schneise auswendig kennen, wenn man weiß wo die großen Steine + Stämme liegen (und da liegen n Haufen) kann man schön durchheizen!

So sah das dann aus der Mich-Perspektive aus! Mit gaaaanz frischem Schnee!  

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iQAH7lJUbOM"]YouTube- Styleabfahrt[/ame]

Bei der Treppe hab ich übrigens den Baum lieb gehabt!


----------



## Berghaemmerer (15. Februar 2010)

Radde schrieb:


> @ Flachköpper: Da musst du am besten die ganze Schneise auswendig kennen, wenn man weiß wo die großen Steine + Stämme liegen (und da liegen n Haufen) kann man schön durchheizen!
> 
> So sah das dann aus der Mich-Perspektive aus! Mit gaaaanz frischem Schnee!
> 
> Bei der Treppe hab ich übrigens den Baum lieb gehabt!



war schon gut dass alles unter 30cm Schnee verborgen war, dadurch wirkt das viel  weniger verblockt 
hatteste nicht zufällig beim Baumkuss unterhalb der Treppe die Cam an?


----------



## Hardtail94 (16. Februar 2010)

jaja,da kommts raus,radde...^^
 wo bleibtn eig. des vid. vom weinbiet letztes mal,oda war des net so schön?


----------



## bennieNW (20. Februar 2010)

eine frage.. wie macht ihr das? ich komm beim fahren gar nicht dazu, immer stehen zu bleiben und bilder und videos zu drehen... ?! weil dann brauch ich ja auch kein rad fahren zu gehen


----------



## rostigerNagel (20. Februar 2010)

Mal was aus HD in HD :http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/4797/h


----------



## habbadu (20. Februar 2010)

Klasse Video,

eingerostet bist Du nicht


----------



## katermurr (20. Februar 2010)

Super Video - Aber ich schwöre dass es bei mir vieeel rutschiger war!


----------



## Rocklandbiker (21. Februar 2010)

http://img246.imageshack.us/i/cimg376921024.jpg/




_*Love the ride *_


----------



## DIRK SAYS (21. Februar 2010)




----------



## Romarius (21. Februar 2010)

Bumble schrieb:


> Steht bei mir auch auf dem Wunschzettel das Teil, ist mir nur momentan mit 349 noch zu teuer.


oder ca 300-320 USD. 


btw: sehr coole videos hier wieder. firstlines sind einfach was sehr feines! 

mein laptop bekommts leider immer noch nicht hin die hd-videos zu bearbeiten (auch wenn das nur skivideos wären). sogar beim reinen anschauen ruckelts schon gewaltig. also: erst checken ob der rechner sowas überhaupt verkraftet...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (21. Februar 2010)

Romarius schrieb:


> oder ca 300-320 USD.



Zuzüglich Zoll und Einfuhrumsatzsteuer und Versandkosten, womit wir dann wieder bei den 349 wären.


----------



## el Zimbo (21. Februar 2010)

@Roschdnachel:
R.E.S.P.E.C.T. - coole(s) Video(s)!!!


----------



## Romarius (22. Februar 2010)

Bumble schrieb:


> Zuzüglich Zoll und Einfuhrumsatzsteuer und Versandkosten, womit wir dann wieder bei den 349 wären.


na, wenn man sich blöd anstellt, dann ja.


----------



## Dddakk (1. März 2010)

@rostigerNagel

Super! War das alles am KS?

@all

..man traut sich ja gar  nicht so was ganz Normales einzustellen, bei all den Jumpern, Driftern, Shoren, Dustern.....


----------



## hans_bert (1. März 2010)

jo ist alles man KS


----------



## Radde (1. März 2010)

Dddakk schrieb:


> ..man traut sich ja gar  nicht so was ganz Normales einzustellen, bei all den Jumpern, Driftern, Shoren, Dustern.....



Als rein damit, wer meckert bekommt eins druff!


----------



## Dddakk (2. März 2010)

O.K.
Dann hier mal was Schlüpfriges! 
Submarine-Singletrail!


----------



## leo_s (2. März 2010)

Hier mal ein Video aus der Region. Zwar nicht schön aber selten! [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KVwyLLZerAE"]YouTube- Februar Bike-adventures[/ame]


----------



## Optimizer (4. März 2010)

Darf ich hier auch Musik aus der Region posten?
Hab da was für den Houschter:
http://www.dieanonymegiddarischde.de/contents/sounds/Schorle.mp3


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Houschter (4. März 2010)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Darf ich hier auch Musik aus der Region posten?
> Hab da was für den Houschter:
> http://www.dieanonymegiddarischde.de/contents/sounds/Schorle.mp3





Aber tu nur nicht so abstinent nur weil du auf der JPH nen Eimer Zuckerwasser in dich rein gefüllt hast!


----------



## Optimizer (4. März 2010)

Das mit dem Zuckerwasser war jetzt einmal die Ausnahme... ansonsten siehts bei mir eigentlich auch eher so aus:


----------



## Houschter (4. März 2010)

Herrlich, da freu ich mich doch gleich auf's Schlachtfest am Samstag!


----------



## Romarius (4. März 2010)

Auch hier der Link zum Winter-Helmkamera-Test. Man beachte die 10% Rabatt beim Kauf des Testsieger...


----------



## el Zimbo (4. März 2010)

Sach ma, Marius - kriegst du da Prozente???


----------



## Romarius (4. März 2010)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Sach ma, Marius - kriegst du da Prozente???


bei dem Shop meinste? nee (bzw. wir haben schon Anfang der Wintersaison beim Distributor bestellt). hab nur die Cams zum Testen bekommen und nachdem ich die Helmhalterung der Contour zerstört hatte , musst ich se wieder zurückschicken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (4. März 2010)

Optimizer schrieb:


>



Ich hab Hunger!


----------



## Optimizer (4. März 2010)

Wir sollten mal wieder auf die Dahner PWV-Hütte (dort ist das Bild entstanden).


----------



## el Zimbo (4. März 2010)

Wenn ich die Brodwerschd seh, krieg ich aach Abbedid uff die Hütt...


----------



## Optimizer (4. März 2010)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Wenn ich die Brodwerschd seh, krieg ich aach Abbedid uff die Hütt...


dess is awwer ä Saumahworsch!


----------



## el Zimbo (4. März 2010)

Macht nix.
Aber das erklärt wenigstens den immensen Durchmesser...


----------



## lomo (4. März 2010)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Wir sollten mal wieder auf die Dahner PWV-Hütte (dort ist das Bild entstanden).



Gebongt!


----------



## Berghaemmerer (4. März 2010)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Das mit dem Zuckerwasser war jetzt einmal die Ausnahme... ansonsten siehts bei mir eigentlich auch eher so aus:



Hmm, 
leggar, aber warum man jetzt die halbe Portion auf zwei Teller verteilt versteh ich jetzt ned ganz


----------



## el Zimbo (6. März 2010)

Sch(n)ee war's!


----------



## guru39 (7. März 2010)

GoPro Test


----------



## Radde (8. März 2010)

War wieder lustiges Wetter heute:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dddakk (8. März 2010)

@gürü
Super!
Ich muss heute mal den Pulver da oben testen!


----------



## Fibbs79 (8. März 2010)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Wir sollten mal wieder auf die Dahner PWV-Hütte (dort ist das Bild entstanden).



war ne schöne Saumagen+Weißherbst-Tour. Mit sehr schönen Trailz


----------



## Optimizer (8. März 2010)

iss ja schon gut.... spätestens Ende März oder Anfang April machen wir die Tour nochmal!


----------



## fekster (8. März 2010)

der wald ist bald besser videoüberwacht als die londoner tube!


----------



## Berghaemmerer (8. März 2010)

Radde schrieb:


> War wieder lustiges Wetter heute:



War ganz nett, hab mal versucht die Tourdaten zu visualisieren, es geht noch mehr, aber nicht alles gleichzeitig, auch die max Steigung bzw Gefälle-Skala ist mit +-20% etwas dünn. Durch den fallenden Luftruck ist der Kalmitgipfel etwas zu hoch geraten.


----------



## Bogie (8. März 2010)

Heißt das jetzt nicht "dem" Kalmit???? 

Kääälmeeee hilf


----------



## el Zimbo (8. März 2010)

Ich übernehm das:


----------



## Houschter (9. März 2010)

Berghaemmerer schrieb:


> Durch den fallenden Luftruck ist der Kalmitgipfel etwas zu hoch geraten.



Wollt grad fragen ob du da oben noch auf nen Baum geklettert bist...


----------



## `Smubob´ (9. März 2010)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Ich übernehm das:


 Das gehört doch in die Schlachtplatte 


PS: Genau den hab ich (auch)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Zimbo (9. März 2010)

Nein, mein (neuer) Klappspaten ist fast schwarz - und noch unbenutzt.


----------



## Berghaemmerer (9. März 2010)

Houschter schrieb:


> Wollt grad fragen ob du da oben noch auf nen Baum geklettert bist...


Für die fehlenden 40m hätte ich wohl auf der Antenne rumturnen müssen 
Das Programm bietet zwar noch ne Höhenkorrektur, aber die schließt nicht alle Datenpunkte ein, muss mich da noch etwas einarbeiten


----------



## rostigerNagel (9. März 2010)

Mal wieder was mit Schnee!! Langsam reichts!


----------



## Radde (9. März 2010)

rostigerNagel schrieb:


> Mal wieder was mit Schnee!! Langsam reichts!



Boah, sogar mit fish!


----------



## Haardtfahrer (10. März 2010)

2:20 gefällt mir am Besten!  Da bekomm trotz Schnees gleich wieder Lust rauszugehen!


----------



## el Zimbo (10. März 2010)

Mir hat 1:16 am besten geFALLEN...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radde (10. März 2010)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Mir hat 1:16 am besten geFALLEN...



Das Bäumchen hab ich mir auch schon mal näher angeschaut!


----------



## Flugrost (10. März 2010)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Mir hat 1:16 am besten geFALLEN...



Kleiner Sadüst?

Das Vid is klasse - weitermachen, vielleicht stellt OZM mal "Luna rennt" als Ansporn, was man aus einem Amateur - Bikefilm machen kann. 
Oli,


----------



## Radde (10. März 2010)

Mal offtopic, aber trotzdem interressant, ein bisschen Werbung für das neueste Werk vom User flowzero:


oben rechts draufklicken, in groß anschauen und bewerten!


----------



## Berghaemmerer (10. März 2010)

Radde schrieb:


> Mal offtopic, aber trotzdem interressant, ein bisschen Werbung für das neueste Werk vom User flowzero:
> 
> 
> oben rechts draufklicken, in groß anschauen und bewerten!



Die Mucke, der Stil und die Gegend kamen mir gleich bekannt vor 
Und zwar von daher:

[ame="http://www.vimeo.com/4524373"]pure vanilla on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## el Zimbo (11. März 2010)

W.O.W. ich hab jetzt noch ein bissel Gänsehaut... Biken pur.


----------



## Haardtfahrer (11. März 2010)

Meine Güte, der Mann kann übers Wasser fahren!


----------



## el Zimbo (11. März 2010)

Ja, ist schon krass wie der Harald die steilen, engen und rutschigen Trails am Lago runter shreddert,
als wären's 08/15 Trails im Pfälzerwald...


----------



## mtb_nico (17. März 2010)

Letztes Wochenende in der Nähe vom Eckkopf...

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WzFM1ao0gaw"]YouTube- Eckkopf (Pfalz) - Steingarten[/ame]


----------



## Radde (17. März 2010)

Wo hast du immer diese bescheuerte Musik her? 

Ich muss mir dabei unweigerlich vorstellen wie ein Haufen Kobolde völlig stoned um sowas wie'n Lagerfeuer drumrumtanzen... 

Das mit der Quali ist aber immer noch nich so optimal oder?


----------



## mtb_nico (17. März 2010)

Radde schrieb:


> Wo hast du immer diese bescheuerte Musik her?
> 
> Ich muss mir dabei unweigerlich vorstellen wie ein Haufen Kobolde völlig stoned um sowas wie'n Lagerfeuer drumrumtanzen...
> 
> Das mit der Quali ist aber immer noch nich so optimal oder?


Hehe... Tja, ich hab halt einfach die beste Musik wo gibt! 

Das mit der Quali liegt nun aber an Youtube. Die lassen nur Bitraten von max 2 MBit/s zu. Aufnehmen tue ich mit 8 MBit/s. Dazu muss ich sagen das durch den Schneematsch die Bildqualität doch sehr leidet. Das habe ich schon besser hinbekommen...

_Nachtrag:_ Ach,... wenn du auf den Link vom Video klickst kommst du auf Youtube und kannst dort auch HD (720p) anklicken. Dadurch wirds noch mal besser. Ich lads mal hier im Forum hoch zum Vergleich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fekster (17. März 2010)

Radde schrieb:


> Ich muss mir dabei unweigerlich vorstellen wie ein Haufen Kobolde völlig stoned um sowas wie'n Lagerfeuer drumrumtanzen...


----------



## pfalz (17. März 2010)

Mukke passt doch...


----------



## Kelme (17. März 2010)

Bei der Musik krieg ich ein irisch-schottisch Saufkoma. Geht gar nicht! Noch schlimmer ist die Vorstellung, dass irgendwelche Waffen tragenden Mittelwest-Rindviehfarmer so einen bescheuterten Squaredance auf das Saloonparkett nageln.


----------



## pfalz (17. März 2010)

Was Du meinst, ist bluegrass... Yeeeee-haw


----------



## metalfreak (17. März 2010)

den thread hab ich noch garnicht entdeckt

gleich ma 2 produktionen meiner seits


----------



## mtb_nico (18. März 2010)

Hier noch mal das Eckkopfvideo im Portal vom IBC. Ist das von der Quali nun wirklich besser?


----------



## accutrax (18. März 2010)

@metalfreak...
super...!!!!
vor allem "the snow is going....

gruss accu


----------



## Berghaemmerer (19. März 2010)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Hehe... Tja, ich hab halt einfach die beste Musik wo gibt!  (...)



Keine Frage,  bei der Mucke rückt sämtliches Geschehen in den Hintergrund


----------



## metalfreak (21. März 2010)

erster gehversuch mit der gopro


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radde (22. März 2010)

Neues altes aus dem Rekordschneewinter 09/10 der nun anscheinend endgültig vorbei ist:


----------



## BenyRyder (22. März 2010)

Saubers Winterabschiedsvideo


----------



## Berghaemmerer (23. März 2010)

Radde schrieb:


> Neues altes aus dem Rekordschneewinter 09/10 der nun anscheinend endgültig vorbei ist:


Wow, da haste ja noch allerhand Material zusammengetragen


----------



## habbadu (23. März 2010)

@ Radde

ganz großes Kino


----------



## Fox 100 (23. März 2010)

mal bisschen dirt und street:
gefilmt wurde in heidelberg/mannheim/speyer/bensheim

1. speyer: 

2. HD,MA,Bensheim(wir kürzt man das ab )


----------



## guru39 (23. März 2010)

@Pfauler Stutent,
sähr goil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Zimbo (23. März 2010)

@Radde:      

...und des Street Video gefällt auch sehr gut.


----------



## Radde (23. März 2010)

Wenn es die Internetverbindung zulässt, kommts übrigens so noch bessser:  Hai Definischn


----------



## Flugrost (23. März 2010)

Radde schrieb:


> Neues altes aus dem Rekordschneewinter 09/10 der nun anscheinend endgültig vorbei ist:



Sternhagelgeil! Merci.


----------



## metalfreak (25. März 2010)

neues aus der egoperspektive...


----------



## Hardtail94 (1. April 2010)




----------



## Coil (2. April 2010)

@ Hardtail94

Deine Schutzausrüstung und dein "Arbeitsgerät" passen meiner Meinung nach nicht zusammen.

Das CUBE LTD Race ist wohl eher ein CrossCountry/Touren Rad....
Allzu grob würde ich dein Bike nicht rannehmen.

Was sagen die anderen hier dazu?


----------



## lomo (2. April 2010)

Coil schrieb:


> ...
> Allzu grob würde ich dein Bike nicht rannehmen.
> Was sagen die anderen hier dazu?



"Form follows function!"


----------



## Coil (2. April 2010)

lomo schrieb:


> "Form follows function!"



Was soll mir das sagen, lomo?

Ne Rock Shox Reba hat nun mal ihren Einsatzbereich...


----------



## Hardtail94 (2. April 2010)

jo,passt scho...


----------



## lomo (2. April 2010)

Coil schrieb:


> Was soll mir das sagen, lomo?
> Ne Rock Shox Reba hat nun mal ihren Einsatzbereich...



Mh, sagen wir mal so: Ich denke, der Kollege weiss schon was er mit dem Rad anfangen kann: radfahren. Und ein paar Sprünge machen den "Bock noch nicht fett". Wenn die Gabel nachgeben sollte, wird er es schon merken und daraus lernen.
By the way: Ich habe meine Race-Feile auch immer übelst getreten und belastet, das Ding hat immer gehalten ... bis ich es im normalen Strassenverkehr durch einen dummen Zufall mit meinem Schienbein zertrümmert habe ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dddakk (2. April 2010)

...Federgabeln werden völlig überbewertet...


----------



## Fox 100 (2. April 2010)

mal was aus dem skatepark mannheim-feudenheim


----------



## Hardtail94 (2. April 2010)

Dddakk schrieb:


> ...Federgabeln werden völlig überbewertet...


----------



## Coil (3. April 2010)

Dddakk schrieb:


> ...Federgabeln werden völlig überbewertet...



Der Spruch ist weder "cool" noch sinnhaftig.


----------



## Kelme (3. April 2010)

Dddakk schrieb:


> ...Federgabeln werden völlig überbewertet...





Coil schrieb:


> Der Spruch ist weder "cool" noch sinnhaftig.


Was uns der junge Freund damit sagen will, ist vielleicht, dass es zwar durchaus eine (positive) Entwicklung bei der Bereitstellung handgelenkentlastender Hilfsmittel gegeben hat, aber wozu führt das? Wir können heute über Passagen entweder überhaupt - eine verschwindend kleine Zahl - oder eben schneller fahren, weil wir nichts vom Untergrund mitkriegen. Hohe Drops oder dergleichen kann ich nicht beurteilen, weil ich das nicht kann, aber ansonsten kenne ich wenige Passagen, die mit einem Starrbike oder eben mit wenig Federweg nicht fahrbar wären. Klar mit anderen Geschwindigkeiten (also bei mir), aber es gibt mit Sicherheit hohe Künstler der Fahrtechnik, die mit ohne Federweg Dinge veranstalten, wo ich mich ganz schlimm fürchten müsste.
Bei Federgabeln kenne ich für mich nur zwei Zustände, die ich schon fast für zwei Extreme halte: Null-Federweg oder meine PIKE-Coil. Das eine schult ungemein und das andere ist sehr entspannend ...


----------



## lomo (3. April 2010)

Dddakk schrieb:


> ...Federgabeln werden völlig überbewertet...



Mein Reden. "Coool!" 
Wo is'n hier der Ironiebutton? Nicht dass das falsch verstanden wird ....


----------



## Flugrost (3. April 2010)

lomo schrieb:


> Mein Reden. "Coool!"
> Wo is'n hier der Ironiebutton? Nicht dass das falsch verstanden wird ....



Häng doch einfach dieses Schildchen hin:


----------



## lomo (3. April 2010)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Häng doch einfach dieses Schildchen hin:



Oh ja, gleich mal audrucken und lamentieren lassen.


----------



## Coil (3. April 2010)

Damit ich nicht missverstanden werde.

Hardtail94 halte ich für einen Einsteiger. Er nutzt ein Bike mit einer Federgabel, die definitiv NICHT für seinen Einsatzbereich gedacht (und gemacht) wurde. Darauf wollte ich hinweisen.

Klar braucht man keine Federgabel. Nur sollte man eine vorhandene (in dem Fall ne Reba) eben nicht überlasten!!

Und Kommentare wie ("er wird es schon merken") finde ich verantwortungslos.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hardtail94 (3. April 2010)

Hardtail94 schrieb:


> jo,passt scho...



mir ist schon bewusst,mit was für einem Bike ich sowas mache.
hab mittlerweile auch gemerkt,dass ich mir den falschen untersatz gekauft habe,aber bis jetzt is alles ok mit dem Bike,also wird weiter gefahren 

Rebas werden doch auch im 4X eingesetzt 

un vonwegen Ausrüstung un bike passen nicht zusammen: lieber mzuviel als zuwenig schutz,oder etwa nicht?


----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (3. April 2010)

Hardtail94 schrieb:


> hab mittlerweile auch gemerkt,dass ich mir den falschen untersatz gekauft habe,aber bis jetzt is alles ok mit dem Bike,also wird weiter gefahren



ja das geht mir genauso, das nächste bike wird dann doch etwas mehr federweg haben als das jetzige.

Wünsch euch noch einen schönen Ostersamstag, ich geh jetzt Biken


----------



## Kelme (3. April 2010)

lomo schrieb:


> Oh ja, gleich mal audrucken und lamentieren lassen.


Das heißt lomonieren.


----------



## Trail-Bremse (3. April 2010)

> Wünsch euch noch einen schönen Ostersamstag, ich geh jetzt Biken


Regnet es bei dir nicht? 



Bei uns hat es pünktlich 13.30 Uhr angefangen zu schütten


----------



## Dddakk (3. April 2010)

O.K.: owwacht: Saarkassmuhs:

..ich glaube Hardtail94 ist schon "groß". Denn wer so hüpft der kann doch schon was..

P.S.: Meine neue Federgabel ist seit heute drin/dran. Aber nur wegen der Gicht in meinen Handgelenke.   In meinem Alter braucht man so was. Aber als ich anfing (so kurz nach dem Krieg... ) , gabs so nen SchnickSchnack noch gar nicht: Bonanza mit Spiralfederatrappe!


----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (3. April 2010)

Trail-Bremse schrieb:


> Regnet es bei dir nicht?
> 
> 
> 
> Bei uns hat es pünktlich 13.30 Uhr angefangen zu schütten



für eine kleine schnelle Runde hat es gereicht, hoffe das es morgennachmittag besser wird


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radde (3. April 2010)

Mal OT:

Pfälzer auf Abwegen:



Mal den Schoppe gegen ne Halbe Weißbier getauscht!


----------



## Flugrost (3. April 2010)

Klasse Radde!


----------



## Berghaemmerer (4. April 2010)

Meine Rede, wird Zeit dass du den nächsten Ausflug bezahlt kriegst 
Bei der ersten Filmmusik hast du dich nicht etwa von einem Bekannten inspirieren lassen? Mir fiele da spontan einer ein


----------



## Dddakk (4. April 2010)

Super!  Wie groß ist eigentlich dein Film-Team?


----------



## Radde (4. April 2010)

1-Mann groß, vielleicht wird aber demnächst expandiert!  Zumindest Gemeinschaftsprojekte sind in Planung.

Aber selberfilmen ist ne Mischung zwischen Biken und Lauftraining - ne super Sache!

@Berghaemmerer: Das ist möglich


----------



## Dddakk (4. April 2010)

Alleine?  Reschbeggd!


----------



## mtb_nico (4. April 2010)




----------



## Optimizer (4. April 2010)

Wege gibts, die gibts garnicht. Sorry, dass es bei mir wegen der Erkältung nicht geklappt hat. Hätt euch gern die eine oder andere "Spielwiese" unterwegs noch gezeigt...
Next Time, Same Place!


----------



## el Zimbo (4. April 2010)

Man könnte ja auch mal ne Spielwiesen-Tour machen, ohne den kompletten Weg einzubinden...


----------



## mtb_nico (4. April 2010)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Man könnte ja auch mal ne Spielwiesen-Tour machen, ohne den kompletten Weg einzubinden...


Jau, da war ja schon so einiges am Wegesrand. Allerdings war ich so komatös unterwegs das ich froh bin überhaupt über die Distanz zu gekommen zu sein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hardtail94 (8. April 2010)

Wolfschanze



Und ja,es sind immer noch CC-Räder...


----------



## Fox 100 (9. April 2010)

war am dienstag mal in eberbach (kleiner dirtpark) fahren:


----------



## Romarius (9. April 2010)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> F-Weg April 2010



dieser F-Weg müsste doch gleich in der Nähe des G-Punkts sein, oder?

ps: schöne Videos


----------



## el Zimbo (9. April 2010)

Nicht ganz, denn den F-Weg gibt es...


----------



## Optimizer (9. April 2010)

@Zimbo:
möchte noch ne Murmel an euch vergeben, da man nicht wirklich sieht, dass ihr mit ner recht ansehlichen Truppe unterwegs gewesen seid.

Erschreckend fand ich allerdings, dass an eurem Einstieg (gegenüber der Tankstelle) der Urwald ausgebrochen ist und mir meine erste Beinahe-Zecke für dieses Jahr eingebracht hat.


----------



## el Zimbo (9. April 2010)

Wir waren zu sechst - ist das nicht ansehnlich genug für den Weg?
Und wir sind nicht an dem kleinen Zickzack-Weg eingestiegen, sondern sind der offiziellen Beschilderung gefolgt.
Dabei ist mir aufgefallen, dass die erste kleine Schleife, die auf der alten Übersichtsgrafik zu sehen ist, mittlerweile weg gekürzt wurde.
Und der Dschungel hat sich seit Ostern bestimmt deutlich verdichtet, bei uns war's noch recht karg, die Bäume lagen eher auf dem Weg...

...außerdem hab ich dort noch nie so viele Fußgänger (mit Hunden) getroffen.
Trotzdem war alles bestens - nur einer war unfreundlich.


----------



## Optimizer (10. April 2010)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Und wir sind nicht an dem kleinen Zickzack-Weg eingestiegen, sondern sind der offiziellen Beschilderung gefolgt.
> Dabei ist mir aufgefallen, dass die erste kleine Schleife, die auf der alten Übersichtsgrafik zu sehen ist, mittlerweile weg gekürzt wurde.


Die erste kleine Schleife ist immer noch offiziell dabei. Kann sein, dass ihr einer Beschilderung mit F1, F2, F3 oder ähnlich gefolgt seid. Das sind die kleinen Abschnittsetappen für die Wanderer...
Egal, ihr habt nix verpasst, denn die Schleife ist zum größten Teil extremst unschöner Urwald, wie hier zu sehen ist:




Gruß
Der Optimizer


----------



## lomo (10. April 2010)

Fox 100 schrieb:


> war am dienstag mal in eberbach (kleiner dirtpark) fahren:



Coole Bilder, aber vielleicht mal den Blitz aus'm Bild rausstellen 

Ach so, der Frühling ist da!






Und mit ihm auch die Sexuallockstoffe ...


----------



## mtb_nico (11. April 2010)

Wenig spektakulär, aber aus der Region... 

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/5681


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rauke (11. April 2010)

Respekt! 

Ich kenne die Treppe zwar nicht, aber in natura wird es bestimmt noch steiler sein. Vor allem das Geländer würde mich nervös machen....  Keine freie Absprungzone sozusagen.... 

Souverän gemeistert!


----------



## Houschter (11. April 2010)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Wenig spektakulär, aber aus der Region...



Habt euch ja sauber versteckt am Samstag.  

@Schattenparker: Abschluß war am Schützenhaus  da stand auch ne einsame Zitrone, nur leider weit und breit kein Besitzer!  De Schorle war aber trotzdem fein.


----------



## mtb_nico (11. April 2010)

Rauke schrieb:


> Respekt!
> 
> Ich kenne die Treppe zwar nicht, aber in natura wird es bestimmt noch steiler sein. Vor allem das Geländer würde mich nervös machen....  Keine freie Absprungzone sozusagen....
> 
> Souverän gemeistert!


Merci für die Blumen!
Viele Videos hier sind halt eigentlich Insider und nur wirklich für die Leute interessant die die Stellen bei uns im Wald kennen. 

@Houschter: Gewusst wie,.. aber im Mai sehen wir uns auf jeden Fall... Da reißen wir die Hütte ab,...


----------



## Flugrost (11. April 2010)

@Fox100 - bist Du der Hüpper? Respekt.


----------



## Radde (11. April 2010)

Flugrost schrieb:


> @Fox100 - bist Du der Hüpper? Respekt.



Ja der scheints gut drauf zu haben!


----------



## Dddakk (11. April 2010)

lomo schrieb:


> Und mit ihm auch die Sexuallockstoffe ...



...kennen so was die MTBler überhaupt? Die reden doch immer nur von Schrauben und Klamotten und Defekten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb_nico (11. April 2010)

Dddakk schrieb:


> ...kennen so was die MTBler überhaupt? Die reden doch immer nur von Schrauben und Klamotten und Defekten!


Och, ich habe am Samstag auf der Kalmit sogar ne Biker*in* gesehen...


----------



## el Zimbo (11. April 2010)

> ... Sexuallockstoffe ...kennen so was die MTBler überhaupt?


----------



## mtb_nico (11. April 2010)

Ach Zimbo... so lockst du uns also jedes Wochenende aus unseren Höhlen in Richtung eines Parkplatzes am Haardtrand. Und ich dachte es liegt einfach an deiner gemütlichen Einstellung wie du den Uphill gestaltest...


----------



## lomo (11. April 2010)

el Zimbo schrieb:


>



Anti-Transpirant?


----------



## metalfreak (11. April 2010)

brunox deo ersetzt alles das gleitgel für gabeln

brunox is für biker das was ballistol für schützen ist^^


----------



## Kelme (11. April 2010)

Brunox schädigt Gabeldichtungen.

Ich bitte um lebhafte Diskussion .


----------



## lomo (11. April 2010)

metalfreak schrieb:


> brunox is für biker das was ballistol für schützen ist^^



Jäger trinken zuweilen auch Ballistol!


----------



## mtb_nico (11. April 2010)

Kelme schrieb:


> Brunox schädigt Gabeldichtungen.


Genug der Biker auch...


----------



## Tobsn (12. April 2010)

Kelme schrieb:


> Brunox schädigt Gabeldichtungen...


Die Aussage so ist definitiv falsch.
Deswegen würde ich aber trotzdem jedem vom Gebrauch abraten.
Gilt auch für WD40.


----------



## lomo (12. April 2010)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Die Aussage so ist definitiv falsch.
> Deswegen würde ich aber trotzdem jedem vom Gebrauch abraten.
> Gilt auch für WD40.



Stellt sich die alles entscheidende Frage: Warum?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dddakk (12. April 2010)

..tsts..
wußte ichs doch, ihr trifftet wieder in nen Techniktalk ab...
Federgabeldichtungsringe.....

Es geht um Schnittchen! Pheromone! Frühling!


----------



## lomo (12. April 2010)

Dddakk schrieb:


> ..tsts..
> wußte ichs doch, ihr trifftet wieder in nen Techniktalk ab...
> Federgabeldichtungsringe.....
> 
> Es geht um Schnittchen! Pheromone! Frühling!



Moment mal, immer schön die Prioritäten beachten


----------



## Optimizer (13. April 2010)

Trebbschedräil in de Näh vunn Rodalwe...


----------



## Dddakk (13. April 2010)

@optimizer   Drrreebbbbsschheedrrrrail!

@Lomo   Priorität iss Brunox?   
Viagra für Gabeln?


----------



## guru39 (13. April 2010)

Hier was aus Beerfelden


----------



## Levty (15. April 2010)

Hier was aus Heidelberg:







...solong!


----------



## el Zimbo (15. April 2010)

Sehnenscheidenentzündung?
Coole Pics!


----------



## `Smubob´ (15. April 2010)

Watt is der Junge fotogen!  Aber die RIESIGE Goggle sieht auf einer Nussschale doch irgendwie oversized aus...




el Zimbo schrieb:


> Sehnenscheidenentzündung?


Zu viel mit links gew..........ürfelt


----------



## Levty (15. April 2010)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> gew..........ürfelt


...immer diese Glücksspiele. Heiden und Katholiken...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (15. April 2010)

war heute in der Kelme ... ähm Lambrechter Gegend unnerwegs:

1. Halt: Nicolaiparkplatz (@Pfalz: Danke für die super Wegbeschreibung)






2. irgendein Aussichtfelsen ....




... mit einer schönen Treppenabfahrt 





danach wollte ich weiter auf den Kaisergarten, leider wurde ich aber von einer netten Forstarbeiter*in* zum Umkehren verdonnert 
Also ging es auf der Straße weiter nach Kelmecity 
Auf schönem Trail hoch zum Lamberts....













Leider konnte ich aus Zeitgründen keine Rast machen, so ging es auf noch schönerem Trail (mit schönen Treppestufen) wieder zurück nach Lambrecht

Gruß

Fibbs - schöne Gegend hat Hr. Kelme, und geregnet hat es auch nicht


----------



## Houschter (15. April 2010)

Wolkenbruch hoch und gelbes Kreuz runter ist auch mal ne Variante die so herum nicht viele fahren.  
Memo an mich: Nollenkopf und über die Zigeunerfelsen runter muss ich auch mal wieder fahren


----------



## Fibbs79 (15. April 2010)

Houschter schrieb:


> gelbes Kreuz runter



... müssten nur 2-3 Bäume entfernt werden


----------



## pfalz (15. April 2010)

War mir ein Vergnügen 
Wo hast Du denn das Forstrocker-Trikot her? Dachte, das gibts nicht mehr..oder noch aus 'alten Tagen'?


----------



## Fibbs79 (16. April 2010)

pfalz schrieb:


> War mir ein Vergnügen
> Wo hast Du denn das Forstrocker-Trikot her? Dachte, das gibts nicht mehr..oder noch aus 'alten Tagen'?



... war das letzte Forstrocker, welches Ulla verkauft hat


----------



## Optimizer (16. April 2010)

Houschter schrieb:


> Memo an mich: Nollenkopf und über die Zigeunerfelsen runter muss ich auch mal wieder fahren


Schwillmit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Optimizer (19. April 2010)

Weil Lambrecht draufsteht, könnts hierhin passen!?!?


----------



## accutrax (19. April 2010)

sehr geil !!!

grus accu


----------



## pfalz (20. April 2010)

Sauber....


----------



## mtb_nico (20. April 2010)

Jau! Schööönes Ding!


----------



## Radde (20. April 2010)

Ja, der erste hat sogar nen schönen Flow da runter!


----------



## Lynus (20. April 2010)

Kurze Frage: Ich komm aus Lambrecht, kenn aber die Stelle nicht 

Wo ist das ?

*Überleg*
Sieht nach Kaisergarten aus !?


----------



## el Zimbo (20. April 2010)

Yep! Kaisergarten, oberhalb des Holzturms - aber nicht weiter sagen! 

...und der obere Fahrer müsste der AJU sein (?)


----------



## Flugrost (20. April 2010)

Jede Wette, Aju.


----------



## dave (21. April 2010)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Yep! Kaisergarten, oberhalb des Holzturms - aber nicht weiter sagen!
> 
> ...und der obere Fahrer müsste der AJU sein (?)



Rüchtüüüg! Ich hatte Steve und Aju für den Sonntag eine Tour vorgeschlagen und ihnen von der Stelle erzählt. Nur zu dumm, dass ich dann bei dem geilen Wetter selber nicht (mit)biken konnte.


----------



## saturno (21. April 2010)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Watt is der Junge fotogen!  Aber die RIESIGE Goggle sieht auf einer Nussschale doch irgendwie oversized aus...
> 
> 
> Zu viel mit links gew..........ürfelt




na die passt doch hier dazu

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/254767]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (21. April 2010)

[URL="http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/[/URL]


----------



## Optimizer (21. April 2010)

same place @0:28


----------



## metalfreak (21. April 2010)

heut ne runde weinbiet gedreht


----------



## Kelme (21. April 2010)

@Opti: Was sind das denn für Badehosen bei 1:28 am Almersberg?


----------



## Optimizer (21. April 2010)

Kelme schrieb:


> @Opti: Was sind das denn für Badehosen bei 1:28 am Almersberg?


Das sind die Badehosen vom Sandalenpeter....kein Witz!


----------



## Deleted 38566 (21. April 2010)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Das sind die Badehosen vom Sandalenpeter....kein Witz!



Fällt mir gerade dazu ein: 

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/416707]
	
[/URL]

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/416706]
	
[/URL]

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/416705]
	
[/URL]

Der Sandalenpeter im Muldenloch


----------



## metalfreak (22. April 2010)

So ich hab heute ma an meinem neuen Projekt angefangen zu drehen. Wenns gut läuft ist der Schinken ende der nächsten Woche im Kasten


----------



## Tobsn (23. April 2010)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Kelme schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Optimizer schrieb:
> ...



Und wenn Du mal bei 1:28 deinen Blick von seinen â¦ nach unten wandern lieÃest, dann wÃ¼sstest Du warum er Sandalenpeter heiÃt.

Dacht bis jetzt immer das sei der Hit, Sandalen auf ânem MTB.
Aber letzten Donnerstag auf dem WeiÃenStein war wirklich einer Barfuss auf den Trails unterwegs. 
Nicht zu FuÃ, sondern mit Bike und Plattformpedalen.


----------



## `Smubob´ (23. April 2010)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Aber letzten Donnerstag auf dem WeißenStein war wirklich einer Barfuss auf den Trails unterwegs.
> Nicht zu Fuß, sondern mit Bike und Plattformpedalen.


Der will sicher mal Fakir werden, wenn er groß ist.


PS: anbei (um dem Topic gerecht zu werden) ein Bild aus der Region


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## metalfreak (24. April 2010)

Sooo ich ging heute dem Pfälzer Wald in Beerfelden fremd!!! Am Montag gibts dann mein neues Video u.a. aus der Pfalz


----------



## Flugrost (24. April 2010)

Ein sehr geiles Pic!


----------



## metalfreak (26. April 2010)

und nun das Video...


----------



## Chameleon_fred (26. April 2010)

Hip Hop un lass des Mäddel in ruh Rave!
hehe sehr schönes Video. hab mir grade mal am freiuen morgen den fred reingezogen.

Verwilderter Pfälzer sucht übrigens Leute die gern bergab fahren.
Ab dem kommenden We is wohl mein bike am Stück und ich würd mich gern mal  ein paar erfahrenen bikern anschließen. 
Wart schon ewig nicht mehr in der Heimat biken und würd gern mal die neuesten Trails sehn.
An der kalmit wurd ja tatsächlich shcon geschaufelt!
nicht schlecht die Herren


----------



## -Itchy- (26. April 2010)

Schönes vid !
war das eine "one man show" ? (selbst gedreht) oder hatest du jemd als camera sklave mit ?
Welche cam hast du benuzt ? und wo bist du da eigentlich unterwegs ?

cheers


----------



## metalfreak (26. April 2010)

Kamerasklave war ich ma wieder selbst, also one-man-show Gedreht wurde mit ner Canon 500D und ner GoPro HD in Beerfelden und auf dem Weinbiet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fully85 (26. April 2010)

Echt coole Videos! Kleiner Tipp für die Profi-Filmer hier: X-bionic hat gerade einen film-contest gestartet! Dann gibts vielleicht sogar mal ne Belohnung.


----------



## Chameleon_fred (27. April 2010)

zur cam ne frage habt ihr die go pro hero HD?taugt die normale auch schon was(150euro)?
grüße
fred


----------



## metalfreak (27. April 2010)

ich hab mit der HD gefilmt und würde auch nicht zur anderen ausweichen! Sie ist ihr Geld definitiv wert!!!


----------



## guru39 (27. April 2010)

metalfreak schrieb:


> ich hab mit der HD gefilmt und würde auch nicht zur anderen ausweichen! Sie ist ihr Geld definitiv wert!!!



Word  jeden Cent.

sehr geiles Vid M Freak


----------



## Radde (27. April 2010)

Das kann ich auch bestätigen!


----------



## -Itchy- (27. April 2010)

Was ? 
das die gopro HD ihr geld wert ist oder das das vid geil ist ?


----------



## Radde (27. April 2010)

beides?


----------



## Flugrost (27. April 2010)

Radde schrieb:


> beides?



 knappe 10min vorher hab ich das gleiche geschrieben - und gelöscht...


----------



## guru39 (27. April 2010)

Flugrost schrieb:


> knappe 10min vorher hab ich das gleiche geschrieben - und gelöscht...



und ich war am überlegen ob ich´s schreiben soll


----------



## Flugrost (27. April 2010)

guru39 schrieb:


> und ich war am überlegen ob ich´s schreiben soll



Das alte Spiel...
2+n Deppen, ein Gedanke... einer verwandelts immer...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radde (27. April 2010)

Hehe 

Muss auch mal wieder was sinnvolles hier beitragen... 
Sobald das Giant mir die "Ehre" erweist (und ich ne Gabel gefunden hab) wird die erste Fahrt dokumentiert!


----------



## Hardtail94 (28. April 2010)

schön,bin schon sehr gespannt,wie du mit dem bock fährst...


----------



## `Smubob´ (28. April 2010)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Ein sehr geiles Pic!


Definitiv. Aber @ Benni: obenrum nix als ein T-Shirt...?


----------



## metalfreak (29. April 2010)

ja only t-shirt


----------



## guru39 (29. April 2010)

Heute stell ich´s ma hier ab


----------



## Radde (29. April 2010)

Warum fährst du denn an den Stein? 

Das parallelfilmen sieht gut aus  

 @ 3:03


----------



## guru39 (29. April 2010)

Ich hab den Stein später gesehn als die Kamera. Weesch jo, alte Leute und ihre Augen


----------



## donnersberger (29. April 2010)

guru39 schrieb:


> Heute stell ich´s ma hier ab
> 
> Heidelberg Singletrail Tour




schää Wiiideo


----------



## Flugrost (29. April 2010)

Well done! Kaena im Auto?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (29. April 2010)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Well done! Kaena im Auto?



Nein, hat der Steffen (nicht Kaenas Steffen) mit dem Rad gemacht. Und er hat es saugut gemacht


----------



## koch (29. April 2010)

Mit dem Rad? Respekt.


----------



## guru39 (29. April 2010)

Absolut! Man sieht aber auch mal kurz seinen Schatten


----------



## koch (29. April 2010)

OK, war mir nicht aufgefallen, allerdings hab ich noch überlegt, ob sich da einer weit aus dem Autofenster lehnt oder ob da einer auf dem Rad sitzt. Hätte aber eher auf Auto getippt.


----------



## el Zimbo (30. April 2010)

Am Schatten sieht man sogar, dass er die Kamera in der Hand hält...
Der Autofahrer hintendran hat sich bestimmt gefreut.


----------



## Romarius (30. April 2010)

das nebendranfahren ist echt töfte  

(bei mir mangelts leider weiterhin an der nötigen rechner-power...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berghaemmerer (30. April 2010)

guru39 schrieb:


> Ich hab den Stein später gesehn als die Kamera. Weesch jo, alte Leute und ihre Augen


 gut wenn man sich auf den Tastsinn verlassen kann


----------



## Rocklandbiker (30. April 2010)

Bilder und Videos aus der Region ? Na dann, Prost  cu




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## lomo (1. Mai 2010)

Rocklandbiker schrieb:


> Bilder und Videos aus der Region ? Na dann, Prost  cu
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wirklich aus der Region? Ist die Pfalz nicht ein Weinanbaugebiet?
Prost! Mir hat der Schorle heute gut geschmeckt!


----------



## Hardtail94 (3. Mai 2010)

servus


----------



## Rocklandbiker (4. Mai 2010)

gesichtet [auf] im schönsten Fleckchen Erde, dem Pfälzerwald, auf meinem Weg zwischen Nordsee und den Karpaten...merkwürdige Geschöpfe, die ab und an seltsam auf den Bäumen rum hängen...




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## `Smubob´ (4. Mai 2010)

> Konstruktive Kritik ist erwünscht


3/4 Minute bewegtes Bildmaterial auf fast 4 Minuten aufblasen -> geht garnicht! Hier wäre weniger mehr gewesen


----------



## Hardtail94 (4. Mai 2010)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> 3/4 Minute bewegtes Bildmaterial auf fast 4 Minuten aufblasen -> geht garnicht! Hier wäre weniger mehr gewesen



danke, werd ichd as nächste mal wahrscheinlich ganz weg lassen


----------



## Zelle (4. Mai 2010)

Das bewegte Bildmaterial? Schade, fand ich am besten


----------



## Hardtail94 (5. Mai 2010)

Hardtail94 schrieb:


> danke, werd ichd as nächste mal wahrscheinlich ganz weg lassen




edit:meinte die bilder,was an den videos so schlimm ist weiß ich nicht


----------



## OZM (9. Mai 2010)

Von wegen "Bilder und Videos aus der Region"

kaum verlässt man die Pfalz und geht man mal bissl im Schwarzwald radeln, sieht man gleich so aus





P.S. und an dem Tag hat es noch NICHT mal geregnet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Zimbo (9. Mai 2010)

Aber bitte bleib deiner Anti-Bike-Putz-Politik treu...


----------



## haubert (9. Mai 2010)

Da seht Ihr mal, wie gut Ihr es in der Pfalz habt 
Da brauchst du über Reifenwahl nicht mehr nachzudenken, da hier alles rutscht

kaum verlässt man die Pfalz und geht man mal bissl im Schwarzwald radeln, sieht man gleich so aus





P.S. und an dem Tag hat es noch NICHT mal geregnet[/quote]


----------



## Houschter (9. Mai 2010)

Hast du nen Acker geplügt???


----------



## Eike. (9. Mai 2010)

Ja der Schwarzwald trocknet leider nicht in 5 Minuten nach dem Regen ab wie die Pfalz


----------



## Berghaemmerer (9. Mai 2010)

OZM schrieb:


> Von wegen "Bilder und Videos aus der Region"
> 
> kaum verlässt man die Pfalz und geht man mal bissl im Schwarzwald radeln, sieht man gleich so aus
> P.S. und an dem Tag hat es noch NICHT mal geregnet



Selber schuld, bleib doch aufm Radweg 
Wo warste denn, damit man weiss wo man am bei der Witterung besser nicht hinfährt, Bad Wildbad?


----------



## el Zimbo (9. Mai 2010)

Besame - besame mucho ?


----------



## Radde (9. Mai 2010)

Berghaemmerer schrieb:


> Wo warste denn, damit man weiss wo man am bei der Witterung besser nicht hinfährt, Bad Wildbad?



In Wildbad sah's gestern nicht so schlimm aus:



(die Videos sind bis auf die 10-20m Wegunterschied identisch)


----------



## OZM (9. Mai 2010)

Berghaemmerer schrieb:


> Selber schuld, bleib doch aufm Radweg


ICH WAR AUF DEM RADWEG !!!



Berghaemmerer schrieb:


> Wo warste denn?



Bike Park Albstadt*



* ich wollt ja mit dem Pic keine Negativwerbung für Albstadt machen.
Also der Park ist ganz nett. Sehr klein, wird gerade noch weiter ausgebaut (wird dadurch aber immer noch nicht groß). Die beiden Strecken sind bei Trockenheit von jedem gut fahrbar. Bei trockenen Bedingungen sind die Strecken wohl am besten mit "flow" und "schnell" beschrieben. Der Lift ist ein Schlepper (Tagskarte 18), Verpflegung gabs von Frau Bikepark selbst gemachten Kuchen (1,20), Würstchen u Steaks. 

Fazit:
Gut wenn man um die Ecke wohnt, für uns hier lohnt sich die Anfahrt (LD-Albstadt: 180 km) nicht, da man in der gleichen Zeit in Lac Blanc ist und man in LB für weniger Geld erheblich mehr Auswahl und hm bekommt.


----------



## Janosh (9. Mai 2010)

guru39 schrieb:


> Heute stell ich´s ma hier ab



Donkschee, macht Lust auf mehr. Kann leider grad net biken, frisch operiert..., wär schön mehr von Dir zu sehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berghaemmerer (9. Mai 2010)

Radde schrieb:


> In Wildbad sah's gestern nicht so schlimm aus:


 Sah aber nach viel Spass aus  die Bretterwände brauchste ja gottseidank noch nicht als Anlieger 
Do oder Fr will ich da auch hin...

Olli: 





> ICH WAR AUF DEM RADWEG !!!


 Ich glaube meine Vorstellung von einem "Radweg" ist noch etwas zu konservativ


----------



## Radde (9. Mai 2010)

Berghaemmerer schrieb:


> Do oder Fr will ich da auch hin...



Bis dahin "könnte" sogar mein neues Ratt fertig sein!


----------



## el Zimbo (9. Mai 2010)

Italienische Boxerin?


----------



## Bumble (9. Mai 2010)

Radde schrieb:


> (die Videos sind bis auf die 10-20m Wegunterschied identisch)



Schaut aus deiner Perspektive aber mindestens doppelt so schnell aus.


----------



## guru39 (10. Mai 2010)

Janosh schrieb:


> ..., wär schön mehr von Dir zu sehen



Bitte schön.


Danke und gute Besserung


----------



## Radde (10. Mai 2010)

Okay nun wirds richtig überregional, also rein damit:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb_nico (10. Mai 2010)

Schääää!! Da muss ich nach 1,5 Jahren Pause auch mal wieder hin. Auf dem Dual hatten wir auch schon ne Menge Spass!


----------



## metalfreak (10. Mai 2010)

ich war auch in wiba


----------



## Radde (10. Mai 2010)

metalfreak schrieb:


> ich war auch in wiba



ne echt? Cool hab dich garnich gesehn


----------



## leo_s (10. Mai 2010)

Alle 3 Videos haben's geschafft, mir meinen Montag(!) doch noch zu versüßen. Respekt! 
Ich find auch beide Wildbad cuts nacheinander interesant zu schaun, obwohls ungefähr das selbe Material ist.


----------



## metalfreak (10. Mai 2010)

so jetzt ohne störgeräusche


----------



## guru39 (10. Mai 2010)

Radde schrieb:


> Okay nun wirds richtig überregional, also rein damit:



Du hast angefangen 



Radde schrieb:


> In Wildbad sah's gestern nicht so schlimm aus:


----------



## Radde (10. Mai 2010)

guru39 schrieb:


> Du hast angefangen



Ja ich bin ja auch Thread-diktator! Vielleicht hätte ich den Titel "Bilder und Videos von Leuten aus der Region" taufen sollen...


----------



## Flugrost (10. Mai 2010)

Scheisegal - weitermachen! Alle.


----------



## katermurr (11. Mai 2010)

Mal die GoPro als normale Kamera getestet - wer braucht schon n Display? 
(hoffentlich mögt ihr Zeitlupe)


----------



## RogerRobert (11. Mai 2010)

Schließlich kommen wir ja auch aus DER Region...


Wenn auch die locations ' etwas' überregional sind 

Gruß,
Farby


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedbullit (11. Mai 2010)

tiptop


----------



## michar (12. Mai 2010)

geiles video..peille sieht ja immer noch ****ing hart aus!


----------



## RogerRobert (12. Mai 2010)

michar schrieb:


> geiles video..peille sieht ja immer noch ****ing hart aus!



Ist es auch! Erste Abfahrt nach 200m gleich der erste Plattfuß


----------



## michar (12. Mai 2010)

war ende februar auch unten..sind dann aber in finale ligure geblieben da das wetter richtung sospel oder san remo noch nichts hergegeben hat! im herbst fahr ich aufjedenfall nochmal hin..sospel macht schon irre spaß! mal noch 2 bilder vom 10 jaehrigen am wochenende in bad wildbad:


----------



## michar (12. Mai 2010)

so und nochwas von hier...alle fotos mit dank an metalfreak


----------



## metalfreak (15. Mai 2010)

es gibt ma wieder einen neuen trailer


----------



## Radde (16. Mai 2010)

Whüp-Büld ausm Dörtpark...


----------



## Fibbs79 (16. Mai 2010)

@metalfreak: KLASSE!!!


----------



## Berghaemmerer (16. Mai 2010)

Bad Wildbad am 13.5.10 bei molligen 4° und Dauerregen:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OZM (16. Mai 2010)

was sich so alles im Pfälzer Wald rumtreibt


----------



## Romarius (16. Mai 2010)

Nettes Video. 

Manche Hobbys muss man nicht verstehen...


----------



## Don Stefano (16. Mai 2010)

OZM schrieb:


> was sich so alles im Pfälzer Wald rumtreibt


Und ich dachte schon das wäre ne coole Möglichkeit zum Shutteln.


----------



## metalfreak (17. Mai 2010)

gestern war wibe auf dem tagesplan


----------



## Hardtail94 (17. Mai 2010)




----------



## Lorenz M. (18. Mai 2010)

dann lad ich auch mal ein bild hoch. kommt zwar nicht aus der region wie so mansch anderes vid es kommt aus lac blanc
ps. fahr vom 22-24.5. weider nach lac blanc.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kawilli (18. Mai 2010)

metalfreak schrieb:


> gestern war wibe auf dem tagesplan



Hi sehr schönes Video.  Hast du das mit der Go Pro gefilmt oder mit welcher Camera? Finde ist echt gute Qualität.

Gruß Karsten


----------



## metalfreak (18. Mai 2010)

mit der gopro hd


----------



## Radde (19. Mai 2010)

und der HD-link für Leute mit schneller Verbindung


----------



## Tobsn (19. Mai 2010)

Schönes Video, genau richtig zum Kaffee 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Aber warum lassst Ihr in Gimmeldingen den letzten Teil vom Trail weg?


----------



## Radde (19. Mai 2010)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Aber warum lassst Ihr in Gimmeldingen den letzten Teil vom Trail weg?



Pure Faulheit... mussten ja noch auf die Loog


----------



## Tobsn (19. Mai 2010)

War nur, weil ich mit meinem BÃ¼rostuhl gerade am Anbremsen und in die Kurve lehnen war, um â¦ 
als es unerwartet gerade aus ging und ich mich schier mit Kaffe vollgekleckert hÃ¤tte.


----------



## OZM (19. Mai 2010)

sehr schön


----------



## katermurr (19. Mai 2010)

goil! schön geschnitten auch


----------



## Romarius (19. Mai 2010)

schön. aber ich wusste garnicht, dass die Pfalz sooo steil ist, dass man ständig mit blockiertem Hinterrad verzögern muss... da scheint sich in den letzten Monaten plattentektonisch einiges getan zu haben.


----------



## michar (19. Mai 2010)

ich glaube wir sind die letzten im pfaelzerwald bei denen man sich gedanken ueber die bremse machen muss...ich hinterlasse sicher keine dauerbremsspuren den trail runter wie viele andere (gruppen!)! ein bisschen schund gibts immer...allerdings gibts auch spuren ohne bremse..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GravityForce (19. Mai 2010)

Geiles Video! Geschmeidiges Tempo!
Vielleicht sieht man sich dort mal, wir gehen auch des öfteren vom WB-Haus ab.

RIDE ON und net zu viel Trüffel suchen, sind doch zum biken im Wald ;D


----------



## Radde (19. Mai 2010)

Der Meister aus Großbritanien meint dazu: vor der Kurve abbremsen und mit offener Bremse durchzirkeln... - An manchen Stellen sollten wir wohl noch üben!  
Bei 1:20 war ich schlicht und ergreifend zu schnell und da hat der Pfälzerwald auch mal ordentlich Gefälle!


----------



## michar (19. Mai 2010)

romarius kann uns sicher zeigen wie man korrekt um die kurve faehrt..ohne dabei spuren zu hinterlassen! lautlos und sauber...


----------



## lomo (19. Mai 2010)

michar schrieb:


> ich glaube wir sind die letzten im pfaelzerwald bei denen man sich gedanken ueber die bremse machen muss...ich hinterlasse sicher keine dauerbremsspuren den trail runter wie viele andere (gruppen!)!



Öhm, bedeutet das im Umkehrschluss, daß ich Dauerbremsspuren hinterlasse, weil ich letztes Wochenende mit ner Gruppe unterwegs war? Muss ich jetzt wieder solo fahren?

Selbstreflektion bitte. Danke


----------



## SilentS (19. Mai 2010)

Hi!

Du hast mein Abend gerettet, Radde!
Geiles Video, schöner Schnitt und tolle Strecke!
Da weiß ich, was ich am Wochenende für einen Weg nehmen werde.
Wollte den eh schonmal ausprobieren.

LG;

David


----------



## michar (19. Mai 2010)

lomo schrieb:


> Öhm, bedeutet das im Umkehrschluss, daß ich Dauerbremsspuren hinterlasse, weil ich letztes Wochenende mit ner Gruppe unterwegs war? Muss ich jetzt wieder solo fahren?
> 
> Selbstreflektion bitte. Danke



hä? damit war nur gemeint  das es genug einzelne touren fahrer gibt oder ganze gruppen die regelmaessig den ganzen waldweg umpfluegen und die bremsspur genau an der huette anfaengt und unten aufhoert! dein umkehrschluss versteh ich daher nicht ganz..so war das nicht gemeint!


----------



## lomo (19. Mai 2010)

michar schrieb:


> hä? .....so war das nicht gemeint!



Könnte man aber implizieren!


----------



## Radde (19. Mai 2010)

Jeder Waldbenutzer trägt seinen Teil zur Bodenerosion bei, die einen mehr - die andren weniger. 

Am besten wir essen ein paar Waldmaschinen und Harvester, dann gleicht sich das ganze wieder aus.

In diesem Sinne: Ruh jetzt! Und weiter Bilder/Videos posten!


----------



## michar (19. Mai 2010)

lomo schrieb:


> Könnte man aber implizieren!





wenn du meinen kommentar auf dich beziehen kannst..dann schon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (19. Mai 2010)

michar schrieb:


> wenn du meinen kommentar auf dich beziehen kannst..dann schon



Ich beziehe es nicht auf mich, sondern auf die Pauschalisierung:
  Bremsspuren = Tourenfahrer
  noch mehr Bremsspuren = Gruppe

B.t.w., das Video ist klasse, am besten gefällt mir das helle grün der Vegetation im Frühling! Vielleicht könnte man die Bremsspuren einfach wegretuschieren ... gibt's da noch kein Plug-in?


----------



## michar (19. Mai 2010)

ja ne..ich wollte nicht pauschalisieren'! ich hab ja auch geschrieben..wie viele gruppen..aber nicht wie alle ! ich mein das ist ja auch alles eher harmlos..die wege sind ja alle schon relativ platt und fest ..bei weichem frischen boden ist das ein anderes thema!


----------



## guru39 (19. Mai 2010)

Radde schrieb:


> In diesem Sinne: Ruh jetzt! Und weiter Bilder/Videos posten!




ich bin bis jetzt noch nicht dazu gekommen mir Dein Video anzuschauen, das mach ich jetzt und freu mich schon darauf


----------



## guru39 (19. Mai 2010)

Habs grad gesehn Radde  Geile Mopsgeschwindigkeit


----------



## metalfreak (19. Mai 2010)

nette perspektiven haste da das mit der stange musst nochma neu ausrichten, aber mir der gopro zu filmen is learning by doing


----------



## guru39 (19. Mai 2010)

metalfreak schrieb:


> aber mir der gopro zu filmen is learning by doing



Das is wirklich ätzend das des Gedöhns kein Display hat, noch nicht  

Danke!

Is auch nicht einfach mit dem Teil zu fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (19. Mai 2010)

lomo schrieb:


> Könnte man aber implizieren!



Man könnte auch implizieren das Freerider nicht nur den Wald kaputt machen, sondern auch helfen ihn zu erhalten 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456020

Bremsspuren, drauf geschissen, das ist wirklich nicht schlimm. Sieht man nach 1-2 Monden nicht mehr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Ganz dicken Respekt vor der Radde, kommt zu den Badensern und macht den Heidelberger Wald Sauber 

Jetzt aber wirklich schluss mit dem Thema


----------



## Berghaemmerer (20. Mai 2010)

Radde schrieb:


> und der HD-link für Leute mit schneller Verbindung



sehr schönes Video, eigentlich ist man schon dran gewöhnt 

ps:
übermäßigen Bremseinsatz sehe ich hier nicht, bei dem Speed kommts halt ab u an mal vor dass man ein Tick spät dran ist, bis es dann so wie auf dem Bild aussieht, das übrigens von offizieller Stelle unter "Waldpflege" verkauft wird, läuft noch viel Wasser den Rhein runter


----------



## Zelle (20. Mai 2010)

guru39 schrieb:


> Das is wirklich ätzend das des Gedöhns kein Display hat, noch nicht
> 
> Danke!
> 
> Is auch nicht einfach mit dem Teil zu fahren



Raketenantrieb?


----------



## lomo (20. Mai 2010)

guru39 schrieb:


> Bremsspuren, drauf geschissen, ...



Puh, das ist eine Aufgabe, die ich alleine nicht bewältigen kann. 
Jetzt aber Videos her .... ähm, aber nicht vom "Bremsspurenbeseitigen"


----------



## metalfreak (20. Mai 2010)

guru39 schrieb:


> Das is wirklich ätzend das des Gedöhns kein Display hat, noch nicht
> 
> Danke!
> 
> Is auch nicht einfach mit dem Teil zu fahren



Gut gelöst! Wollt ich auch ma testen die Perspektive, aber kam noch nicht dazu eine Halterung zu realisieren. So jetzt erstma ab nach Winterberg bis Sonntag Mal versuchen zu racen. Bin dann Sonntag Abend / Montag wieder da. Hoffentlich an einem Stück 

Bis denne


----------



## Romarius (20. Mai 2010)

michar schrieb:


> romarius kann uns sicher zeigen wie man korrekt um die kurve faehrt..ohne dabei spuren zu hinterlassen! lautlos und sauber...


schwierig. 
aber es muss einfach nicht sein durch kurven zu driften. mach das doch wie jeder andere vernünftige mensch nur im bikepark (oder auf forstpiste) und gut ist. dein leben wird dadurch keinen schaden nehmen.

(es geht darum, dass sich andere leute dran stören - u.a. diejenigen, die diese wege herrichten und ehrenamtlich instandhalten)


----------



## `Smubob´ (20. Mai 2010)

@ Radde: sehr feines Video 




metalfreak schrieb:


> Bin dann Sonntag Abend / Montag wieder da. Hoffentlich an einem Stück


Du bist ja jetzt schon nicht vollständig intakt...! 


@ Romarius: Du hast zwar recht, aber is gut jetzt.  Man kann bestimmte Stellen, wo man weiß, dass sich immer mal wieder der Boden aufwirft (egal ob durch Bremsen oder nicht) einfach wenn man vorbei kommt ab und zu bissl mit den Füßen platt stampfen, mache ich jedenfalls so. Dann ist der zerstörerischen Erosion entgegengewirkt, es sieht nicht mehr so böse aus, dass sich jemand dran stören könnte und alle sind glücklich.
Ich kann übrigens nur bestätigen, dass die "sportlich offensiven" Fahrer, die fahrtechnisch fit sind i. d. R. deutlich weniger Spuren hinterlassen als viele weniger ambitionierte Gelegenheits-Tourenfahrer (zu denen hier wohl kaum jemand gehört). Das ist jedenfalls das, was ich in den über 15 Jahren MTBen im Pfälzerwald sehr deutlich beobachten konnte...


----------



## kawilli (20. Mai 2010)

Berghaemmerer schrieb:


> sehr schönes Video, eigentlich ist man schon dran gewöhnt
> 
> ps:
> übermäßigen Bremseinsatz sehe ich hier nicht, bei dem Speed kommts halt ab u an mal vor dass man ein Tick spät dran ist, bis es dann so wie auf dem Bild aussieht, das übrigens von offizieller Stelle unter "Waldpflege" verkauft wird, läuft noch viel Wasser den Rhein runter



Dem schließe ich mich an! schönes Video aber der Typ, der den Speer nach dir geworfen hat, hat ein wenig zu hoch gezielt.Glück gehabt Rainer

hier mal eine kleine Rechenaufgabe: wieviele Tausende Biker und wieviele Tausende von Jahren braucht man, um soviel Waldpflege anzurichten?

Gruß Karsten


----------



## Kelme (20. Mai 2010)

kawilli schrieb:


> ...
> 
> hier mal eine kleine Rechenaufgabe: wieviele Tausende Biker und wieviele Tausende von Jahren braucht man, um soviel Waldpflege anzurichten?
> 
> Gruß Karsten



Fast ein Zitat von Heiner Geißler  vom NSO auf Joh-X in 2009.


----------



## kawilli (20. Mai 2010)

Kelme schrieb:


> Fast ein Zitat von Heiner Geißler  *vom NSO auf Joh-X in 2009*.



Übersetzung gewünscht! war auch garantiert nicht geklaut.

Gruß Karsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## donnersberger (20. Mai 2010)

NSO
Joe-X


----------



## kawilli (20. Mai 2010)

donnersberger schrieb:


> NSO
> Joe-X



besten Dank ich unwissender Wurm haben gelernt dazu. 
*Ich hasse Abkürzungen*


----------



## Radde (20. Mai 2010)

Ich klau mal dem SlipKoRn sein Video, weil  und so...

der ein oder andere kennt den Hang vielleicht


----------



## `Smubob´ (20. Mai 2010)

kawilli schrieb:


> *Ich hasse Abkürzungen*


Tja, der AKÜFI ist im w³ und besonders in BBs allgegenwärtig 




Radde schrieb:


> Ich klau mal dem SlipKoRn sein Video, weil  und so...
> 
> der ein oder andere kennt den Hang vielleicht


Nettes Hüpferle!  Sowas stand mal in klein in LD im Fort. Ist das irgendwo Raum NW? 
btw: der Mega-Schwucken-Remix des _eigentlich _guten Lieds nervt...

btw2: @ Radde: Nicht mit in WiBe?


----------



## lomo (20. Mai 2010)

kawilli schrieb:


> *Ich hasse Abkürzungen*



Echt? Setz' dich mal mit Dddakk in Verbindung.


----------



## Radde (20. Mai 2010)

Nope, nicht in Wibe, weil Anmeldung verpennt und im Nachhinein auch gut so, da man da sowieso nicht so oft zum Fahren kommt! 

Und "Ja" zum Raum Neustadt! Im Schöntal vor n paar Jährchen


----------



## pfalz (20. Mai 2010)

schöne vids hier...

weitermachen!!


----------



## `Smubob´ (20. Mai 2010)

Radde schrieb:


> Nope, nicht in Wibe, weil Anmeldung verpennt und im Nachhinein auch gut so, da man da sowieso nicht so oft zum Fahren kommt!
> 
> Und "Ja" zum Raum Neustadt! Im Schöntal vor n paar Jährchen


Schade eigentlich! Könnte mir vorstellen, dass du in der HT Klasse gut was hättest reißen können 

Schöntal... dann wohl in der Nähe der Dreckhügel, könnte ich mir denken


----------



## Radde (20. Mai 2010)

Ja da denkst du richtig. Hardtailklasse gibts nicht mehr  Die wurde dieses Jahr abgeschafft

nachzulesen hier *grml*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (20. Mai 2010)

Radde schrieb:


> Hardtailklasse gibts nicht mehr  Die wurde dieses Jahr abgeschafft
> 
> nachzulesen hier *grml*


WTF?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Ist doch wurscht, wieso die das eingeführt haben, die Klasse war definitiv extrem interessant!


----------



## Berghaemmerer (21. Mai 2010)

Radde schrieb:


> Ich klau mal dem SlipKoRn sein Video, weil  und so...
> 
> der ein oder andere kennt den Hang vielleicht


Boah, bis fast mitten rein gesprungen
Hab für die 20Hm 5 min gebraucht bis ich oben war u bin mehrmals wieder ein Stück runtergerutscht, das sind 100% Gefälle!


----------



## leo_s (21. Mai 2010)

Hab mir den Hang auch nochmal angeschaut nachdem ich das Video in Youtube gesehen hatte, echt steil das Teil!


----------



## kawilli (21. Mai 2010)

Radde schrieb:


> Ich klau mal dem SlipKoRn sein Video, weil  und so...
> 
> der ein oder andere kennt den Hang vielleicht



echt krasser Jump, sieht man sonst nur in proffessionellen Videos. Sieht super smooth aus. Wer war denn eigentlich der Angstfreie Pilot?

Gruß Karsten


----------



## SlipKoRn (21. Mai 2010)

hier das wa ich 

hab aber 20min davor gestanden bis ich mich überwinden konnte


----------



## kawilli (21. Mai 2010)

SlipKoRn schrieb:


> hier das wa ich
> 
> hab aber 20min davor gestanden bis ich mich überwinden konnte



Respekt hätte ich wahrscheinlich nen ordentlichen Bolzen in der Short gehabt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SlipKoRn (21. Mai 2010)

hehe danke
werd demnächst mal wieder dort hinfahrn. das ding fahrbar machen un bissschen filmen und versuchen ne gescheite perspektive zu finden auf der das alles besser rüber kommt. aber zuerst muss ich mich an mein demo gewöhnen


----------



## koch (22. Mai 2010)

Was soll ich sagen? Kurz und gut. Und das ist wirklich als Kompliment gemeint.

Geiler Sprung.


----------



## leo_s (24. Mai 2010)

Ich hab auch mal wieder was zusammengeschnipselt...


----------



## metalfreak (25. Mai 2010)

Tatort: iXS GDC Winterberg Training Samstag
Pilot: ich


----------



## Zelle (25. Mai 2010)

Wenn Du das Ding noch gestanden hast: Saustark 

Wenn nicht, dann hoffentlich nicht ersthaft verletzt!

So oder so, sehr cooles Bild!


----------



## Franz/K3 (25. Mai 2010)

Jep - sehr cooles Bild.

Diesen speziellen Fahrstiel beobachtete ich zuletzt beim Berghammer auf dem Heimweg vom Eckkopf Richtung Wachenheim.


----------



## Radde (25. Mai 2010)

Die genaue Newschooltrick-bezeichnung wäre "Tuck-nohander-to-frontflip-to-faceplant"!

Wobei du beim nächsten mal die Arme mehr zur Seite ausstrecken musst, das hat einfach mehr Style!

Üb es am besten nochmal an nem einfacherem Sprung mit mehr Airtime!


----------



## OZM (25. Mai 2010)

sieht man da Deine re Schuhsole?


----------



## metalfreak (25. Mai 2010)

ja


----------



## kawilli (25. Mai 2010)

Zelle schrieb:


> Wenn Du das Ding noch gestanden hast: Saustark
> 
> Wenn nicht, dann hoffentlich nicht ersthaft verletzt!
> 
> So oder so, sehr cooles Bild!



wow ich bewundere immer wieder die Piloten, die es schaffen bei nem Sturz und dieser Geschwindigkeit noch die zwei Rammschutzbügel nebst dem 5-Sensor Bodenabtastsystem auszufahren. Ich hab das schon stylischer geschafft, sieht dann aus wie ein Seemanns Köpper in einen Pool ohne Wasser.  Ich hoffe nur die Knochen sind heil geblieben.

Gruß Karsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berghaemmerer (25. Mai 2010)

Dafür brauchste aber ned so weit zu fahren, wie Franz schon bemerkt hat gehts auch heimatnah


----------



## DirtSau (26. Mai 2010)

ich hau halt auch ma was rein hier


----------



## koch (26. Mai 2010)

Nice. Kannst Du mir sagen, wie das Lied heißt?


----------



## SlipKoRn (27. Mai 2010)

yeah alex schön gemacht 
war mir soo kla das der furz am ende kommt 

lied schickste ma im icq rüber


----------



## OZM (27. Mai 2010)

hey, sauber gefahren  


@ radde: ist das auch mit der gopro gefilmt?


----------



## Fibbs79 (27. Mai 2010)

OZM schrieb:


> @ radde: ist das auch mit der gopro gefilmt?



Flöhe im Kopf


----------



## Radde (27. Mai 2010)

@OZM: Also wenn du mich meinst: Sauber ist anders, aber das sieht man dank Ich-perspektive nur an wenigen Stellen! 

De Äxl is natürlich sauber gefahrn!  Sollten wir an der Strecke mal noch mehr Material sammeln, dann kommt was längeres!

Kamera is die Gopro HD in Modus R4 = 1280x960 bei 170° weitwinkel.

Beim Video von Dirtsau am Anfang ist's die gleiche Cam mit R5 = 1920x1080 bei 135° Weitwinkel



Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Flöhe im Kopf



Den versteh ich net...


----------



## Fibbs79 (27. Mai 2010)

Radde schrieb:


> Den versteh ich net...



... wenn sich jemand für etwas interessiert, und es auch haben möchte.


----------



## Radde (27. Mai 2010)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> ... wenn sich jemand für etwas interessiert, und es auch haben möchte.



Ahso...  da war was! Contour Vs. Gopro  Mal schaun was es schlussendlich für eine wird!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OZM (27. Mai 2010)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> ... wenn sich jemand für etwas interessiert, und es auch haben möchte.



nö, gopro hab ich

fand nur einerseits die Quali recht gut aber den rolling shutter sehr ausgeprägt

ich fürchte nur, das ich mich letzte Woche beim Thema non-helm-cam für den absoluten overkill entschieden habe



Radde schrieb:


> Ahso...  da war was! Contour Vs. Gopro  Mal schaun was es schlussendlich für eine wird!



gopro ist es geworden
contour hab ich zurück geschickt


----------



## OZM (28. Mai 2010)

für manche Tage muß man einfach dankbar sein

der letzte Samstag war so einer


----------



## Eike. (29. Mai 2010)

Das Tal ab ~5:30 ist ja ein Traum.


----------



## Radde (29. Mai 2010)

Schönes Ding! Gefällt auch musikalisch bis auf den Typen der schreit 

Bin auch grad an was dran, aber das wird definitiv nicht so leicht verdaulich


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (29. Mai 2010)

Sehr schönes Video, und so ein idyllisches, sonnendurchflutetes Tal.


----------



## OZM (29. Mai 2010)

ich bin selbst nicht glücklich mit der Mucke
habe ganz schnell während der Arbeit was gemafreies rausgesucht 
als ichs dann ganz und im Film gehört habe, bin ich etwas erschrocken
passt nicht grad zum Frühlingswald


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (29. Mai 2010)

da hast dir ja ein paar echte Leckerbissen aus meiner Gegend herrausgesucht. Bin die Trails am Sonntag gefahren, einfach nur


----------



## kawilli (29. Mai 2010)

OZM schrieb:


> für manche Tage muß man einfach dankbar sein
> 
> der letzte Samstag war so einer



Hi Olli wie immer meisterhaft gefilmt und natürlich gefahren. Deine Filme sind jedesmal ein Augenschmaus, aber qualitativ fand ich deine früheren Filme besser vor allem bei Highspeed. Die GoPro reicht nicht ganz an dein früheres Camera Modell heran. Die Zwischen Sequencen wo du im Ganzen zu sehen bist hat die ein Helfer mit einem anderen Camera Modell gedreht oder wie hast du die hingekriegt? Das sah nach einer höheren Qualität aus. Trotzdem absolut sehenswert und dein Speed ist wie immer Atemberaubend und der Trail ist allererste Sahne.

Thanks Karsten


----------



## Hardtail94 (29. Mai 2010)

Musik erinnert mich irgendwie an "E Nomine"....


----------



## Stund (29. Mai 2010)

Das Tal mit den vielen Holzbrücken......war das nicht Maikammer???
Ich bin da vor 2 Jahren das letzte mal gewesen und es hat gerockt.


----------



## Eike. (29. Mai 2010)

Ne sowas gibts bei Maikammer nicht.


----------



## OZM (29. Mai 2010)

Würdet Ihr bitte die öffentlichen Spekulationen über den mittleren Trail lassen.

Es ist ein Film - nicht mehr und nicht weniger.

Der Trail sieht gut aus, ist aber bescheiden zu fahren.

Das Konfliktpotential dort ist recht groß.

Danke

Edit:  so jetzt noch mal mit etwas mehr Zeit

@ Kawilli
vorher hatte ich einen kompletten camcorder + WW Aufsatz am Helm hängen. Der hatte eine Aufllösung von 704×576 Punkten, einen 3-Chip Sensor, eine bescheidenen WW und eine wirklich aufwändige Optik incl. mechanischer anti-Verwacklungseinrichtung --> 480 g auf der einen Seite des Helms (und weil das schief gezogen hat, das selbe noch mal auf der anderen Seite) --> Kopfschmerzen nach jeder Tour

die gopro nimmt wahlweise in HD oder full HD auf, hat nen popeligen Mini-C-mos Sensor und ne starre billig-Optik, aber sehr breites WW, ist wasserdicht, hat die deutlich bessere Halterung und eine schier unendliche Laufzeit. Die Quali out-of-the-cam kann man im Vergleich zur alten Pana in der Pfeife rauchen. Trotzdem ist die gopro für mich das erheblich bessere System.

@ die Fragenden "wo ist der Trail vom Mittelteil"
den kennen hier etliche aus dem Forum und es wäre Koketterie, ihn als geheim zu behandeln.
Ich persönlich halte dennoch wenig davon, ihn öffentlich in einem Forum weiter zu verbreiten.
Des weiteren sei noch einmal gesagt, wirklich mit Spaß können den nur sehr wenig Leute befahren. Ich erinnere mich noch sehr gut an die letzte Jungpfalzhüttentour, wo ich meinte, eine ähnliche Passage einstreuen zu müssen und dann alle geschoben haben - sorry, dafür muß man da nicht durchtrampeln.

So jetzt wird es noch etwas kopliziert:
Unserer Trailfahrerei ist ja im Prinzip verboten. Das ist mir insofern egal, als ich mich immer darum bemühe, mich a) sozialverträglich zu verhalten und b) keine Spuren zu hinterlassen. Jetzt ist es natürlich auch mir nicht immer möglich, mich völlig spurlos durch den Wald zu bewegen. Will heißen: ich gehe einen Kompromiß ein - manchmal muß ich abwägen: ist eine bestimmte Befahrung den Sozial- oder Naturschaden den ich anrichte es wert? Das ist immer eine persöhnliche Entscheidung. Im Fall es betroffenen Trails möchte ich jedenfalls nicht dazu beitragen, das dessen Befahrung via www - also unbegrenzt und anonym - verbreitet wird.

Daher steht das Video steht in der Rubrik "*Bilder und Videos* aus der Region" und eben nicht "Reisen, Routen und Reviere".

Harald Phillip hat zu diesem Thema etwas geschrieben.

Es gibt also durchaus eine Kultur, Bilder/Filme auch mal nur zum betrachten und nicht gleich zum nachfahren zu erstellen.

Ich hoffe, niemandem vor den Kopf gestossen zu haben und wünsche Euch eine gute Zeit.

Greez 

Oliver


----------



## SilentS (30. Mai 2010)

Hi!

@OMZ: Auch wenn es mich einmal gereits hätte, 
dieses Teilstück per Bike zu genießen, finde ich deine Einstellung
sehr vernünftig, nachvollziehbar und lobenswert. 
Gerade bei diesem Teilstück könnte ich mir vorstellen,
dass ein nennenswerter Schaden durch ein vermehrtes Befahren 
mit dem Bike entstehen könnte.
Zudem ein sehr schönes Video.
@Radde: Bin gestern die erste Abfahrt vom Pfälzer Flowtrails-Video nachgefahren. 
In live ist die nochmals schöner als man das im Video erahnen kann!
Kann ich nur jedem empfehlen. Allerdings sind Teilstücke weggeschnitten
und so setzt ein Nachfahren gewisse Ortskenntnisse vorraus. ^^

LG;

David


----------



## Radde (30. Mai 2010)

@OZM: 

@SilentS: Wären alle Teilstücke drin, wärens +10min und ich mag eigentlich keine +10min-webvideos, es sei denn sie sind gestoppt voll mit Action und in guter Quali!


----------



## zena (30. Mai 2010)

hast Recht OZM 
Harald Philipp hats gut beschrieben, alles fängt in der Planung an und nicht alles ist für jeden machbar und ist Spaßgarant.
Mir geht es ähnlich wenn ich manchmal Tracks veröffentliche. Der innere Konflikt bleibt und die Überlegung ob einige Wege mit vielen Bikern sinnvoll sind. Abgesehen vom Naturschutz und Sozialverträglichkeit sind einige Trails - egal in welchen Gegenden - eher zum Wandern bestimmt. Ein wahrloses Herunterladen von GPS-Tracks ist irgendwie wie Tiefkühlpizza, ohne Leben, Vorfreude und Würze die Recherche in Karten, Reiseführern und das selbst Abfahren bringt die Erkentniss ob der gefundene Trail für einen selbst zum Holy-Trail oder Helly-Trail gehört 
...sofern ich das am eingenen Leib erfahren habe, weiß ich wovon ich schreibe...


----------



## zena (30. Mai 2010)

habe heute das hier entdeckt. ist nicht gerade aus der region, jedoch kanns zum träumen anregen
http://video.bike-magazin.de/actionclips?play=740


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kawilli (30. Mai 2010)

zena schrieb:


> habe heute das hier entdeckt. ist nicht gerade aus der region, jedoch kanns zum träumen anregen
> http://video.bike-magazin.de/actionclips?play=740



wow super schön und in HD-Qualität regt echt zum Träumen an.
Die Zwei fahren aber auch super smooth.


----------



## metalfreak (30. Mai 2010)

das war doch hier ma video der woche


----------



## metalfreak (31. Mai 2010)

gestern abend ma so nebenher zusammengeschnipselt was so auf der platte war


----------



## Radde (31. Mai 2010)

Achtung Epilepsie!


und in Hai Definischen


----------



## kawilli (31. Mai 2010)

Radde schrieb:


> Achtung Epilepsie!
> 
> 
> und in Hai Definischen



@Radde: sau geiler Schnitt. Hat dieses schwarze schleimige Alien dich ein Leben gekostet?


----------



## -Itchy- (31. Mai 2010)

props !!! @ radde 

sehr geiles vid, der schnitt ist mega ! wünsch ich mir öfters, alles andere ist ab heute nur noch langweilig


----------



## Haardtfahrer (31. Mai 2010)

KLASSE! Toller Schnitt, lockere Fahrt! Da nehme ich sogar die Musik in Kauf. 

Sehr schön sind auch diese Computeraninmationen, mit denen Du das Fahrermännchen allein auf dem Vorderrad durch die Kurven fahren läßt! 



Haardtfahrer


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (31. Mai 2010)

Sehr genial 

Ich brauch ein Fahrtechniktraining


----------



## Radde (31. Mai 2010)

kawilli schrieb:


> Hat dieses schwarze schleimige Alien dich ein Leben gekostet?



Nö die war nur zu lang im Solarium! 





-Itchy- schrieb:


> wünsch ich mir öfters, alles andere ist ab heute nur noch langweilig



Ohje... also das waren wohl mehr als 5 Stunden rumschnibbeln! 





Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> KLASSE! Toller Schnitt, lockere Fahrt! Da nehme ich sogar die Musik in Kauf.



Das is gut, gesellschaftsfähige Musik klingt natürlich etwas anders! 





Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> Sehr schön sind auch diese Computeraninmationen, mit denen Du das Fahrermännchen allein auf dem Vorderrad durch die Kurven fahren läßt!





ye_olde_fritz schrieb:


> Ich brauch ein Fahrtechniktraining



das ist ne Kurve oberhalb des Meisentalparkplatzes, da geht das auf dem Vorderradfahren von ganz alleine, man sagt da wurden mal ein Sack Elwedritsche begraben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Romarius (1. Juni 2010)

Radde schrieb:


> Achtung Epilepsie!


coole Idee und Umsetzung. 

Konstruktive Kritik: Such dir doch mal ein paar richtig (!) gute Fahrer, die an coolen Spots ein paar dicke Actionparts raushauen , dann könnten sich da sicher noch viel mehr Leute dafür begeistern.


----------



## -Itchy- (1. Juni 2010)

Radde schrieb:


> Ohje... also das waren wohl mehr als 5 Stunden rumschnibbeln!



Gut Ding will eben Weil !


----------



## guru39 (1. Juni 2010)

geil Radde


----------



## metalfreak (1. Juni 2010)




----------



## Radde (1. Juni 2010)

Romarius schrieb:


> coole Idee und Umsetzung.
> 
> Konstruktive Kritik: Such dir doch mal ein paar richtig (!) gute Fahrer, die an coolen Spots ein paar dicke Actionparts raushauen , dann könnten sich da sicher noch viel mehr Leute dafür begeistern.




Bin gerade dabei Material zu sammeln, zwar alles am gleichem Ort ( dem ominösem Secret Spot - uuuhhhh ), aber gute Fahrer sind dabei! 

Noch 1-2 mal gemütlich filmen, wenn ich bessere Rollen find evtl sogar mit cablecam


----------



## Berghaemmerer (1. Juni 2010)

Radde schrieb:


> Achtung Epilepsie!
> 
> 
> und in Hai Definischen



  very fine, habs gleich lokal gespeichert 

ps:
wann studierst du eigentlich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jastone (1. Juni 2010)

Radde schrieb:


> Achtung Epilepsie!
> 
> und in Hai Definischen




   Gefällt!


----------



## metalfreak (5. Juni 2010)

so heut war ich ma in lac blanc


----------



## Radde (5. Juni 2010)

Nachdem mich der Altmetallfreak über mir schon wieder zum filmen genötigt hat, hab ich die paar Clips mal schnell zusammengeklatscht.

Diesmal laaangsam mit slowmotion:






und so ä Fully is schunn was feines, kann man einfach überall gradaus fahre:


----------



## Berghaemmerer (6. Juni 2010)

Nachdem mich Radde gestern zum Rattfahren genötigt hatte diesmal ein Clip mit Klatsch


----------



## kawilli (6. Juni 2010)

Nachdem mich Radde gestern zum Rattfahren genötigt hatte diesmal ein Clip mit Klatsch 

schön gepurzelt Roland zum Glück hast du den armen Baum stehen gelassen. Ist schon ein Trost zu sehen das net jeder so perfekt ist wie der Radde. Der bescheißt ja, der hat AntiGravitationsräder deshalb berührt er auch nie den Boden.


----------



## donnersberger (6. Juni 2010)

wenn man das sieht - und ein mitleidiger Mensch ist - dann drängt sich einem die Frage auf: 

hoffentlich ist Deinem Bike nichts passiert?!


----------



## Berghaemmerer (6. Juni 2010)

Keine Bange,

Bremsscheibe is gerichtet und Verstellbolzen ersetzt, heute aufm kleinen Humberg hat alles wieder wie gewohnt funktioniert, auch der rechte Daumen ist nur noch halb so dick


----------



## Optimizer (6. Juni 2010)

Habt ihr auch schon die neue Pfälzer Laubkanone ???


----------



## Dddakk (6. Juni 2010)

@berghaemmerer

..nach so nem Klatscher von R.... mache ich mir eher Sorgen um den Baum.


----------



## Berghaemmerer (7. Juni 2010)

Die Perspektive täuscht, der Baum steht ein paar Meter weiter hinten, der Stein davor wurde mir zum Verhängnis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Romarius (7. Juni 2010)

Finde ich eine bodenlose Frechheit von dem Baum, da einfach so im Weg rumzustehen.

Der wird es nicht weit bringen im Leben!


----------



## Dddakk (7. Juni 2010)

..verstehe ich das nun richtig?:

Der R......rummst an nen Stein und schiebt den an den Baum? 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fvcv4C1CG6M&feature=PlayList&p=C6E03F24932F09AE&playnext_from=PL&playnext=1&index=13"]YouTube- Alexandra - Mein Freund der Baum 1968[/nomedia]


----------



## Radde (7. Juni 2010)

Dann geb ich mal meine Zeugenaussage ab: Ich kann den Baum entlasten, der hat damit nichts zu tun, alles die Schuld vom Stein... der gehört weggesperrt!

Dieses "Mein Freund der Baum" find ich sehr genial  Und wird vielleicht irgendwann mal verwendet wenn ich genug Baumkontakte dokumentiert habe! 

übrigens existiert nun nochmal das ganze in Originalgeschwindigkeit:


----------



## -Itchy- (7. Juni 2010)

Hier mal ein "Bild" aus der Region 

Die Long-Travel Fraktion


----------



## BenyRyder (7. Juni 2010)

Hier mal ein paar " Bilder " von mir aus der Region


----------



## Eike. (7. Juni 2010)

Ist dir bei Photoshop die Maus ausgerutscht?


----------



## Berghaemmerer (7. Juni 2010)

Dddakk schrieb:


> ..verstehe ich das nun richtig?:
> 
> Der R......rummst an nen Stein und schiebt den an den Baum?
> 
> YouTube- Alexandra - Mein Freund der Baum 1968



Genau so wars, quasi ne abgemilderte Form von Plattentektonik


----------



## Dddakk (7. Juni 2010)

Plattentektonik! 

Und daraus entsteht dann ungefähr so was?
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f1ztg0wUqKY&feature=related"]YouTube- Live Footage Iceland Volcano 2010 April[/nomedia]

Da sieht man dich dann auch kurz durchs Bild huschen auf dem Snow-Low-Rider.


----------



## Hardtail94 (7. Juni 2010)

damals war noch nicht so viel mit Fahr-technik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (8. Juni 2010)

Bei den ganzen Videos erlaube ich mir mal wieder ein Bildchen aus HD:





Cheers!


----------



## Tobsn (8. Juni 2010)

Sauber. 
Im Winter wird die From äh das Foto gemacht.


----------



## Optimizer (8. Juni 2010)

Hardtail94 schrieb:


>



Noch so ein Treppenfetischist. 
In der Richtung kommt demnächst auch noch was von mir....


----------



## saturno (8. Juni 2010)

-Itchy- schrieb:


> Hier mal ein "Bild" aus der Region
> 
> Die Long-Travel Fraktion





das outfit rechts kommt den darth vader truppen schon sehr nahe


----------



## Hardtail94 (8. Juni 2010)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Noch so ein Treppenfetischist.
> In der Richtung kommt demnächst auch noch was von mir....



Ich  Treppen


----------



## kawilli (8. Juni 2010)

Hardtail94 schrieb:


> Ich  Treppen



Und was war das am Schluß? Gespanntes Warten was da wohl käme und dann Rumms und Geschtöne, hats dich da auf die Waffel geraffelt?

@Lev: very nice dein Pic, hast du überhaupt nen Pilotenschein?

greetz Karsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hardtail94 (8. Juni 2010)

kawilli schrieb:


> Und was war das am Schluß? Gespanntes Warten was da wohl käme und dann Rumms und Geschtöne, hats dich da auf die Waffel geraffelt?



jop,mit ner pedale an nem baum hängengeblieben 

Resultat waren dann




sowie


----------



## Levty (8. Juni 2010)

@Hardtail:
Da fehlt was auf dem Bild ;D



kawilli schrieb:


> @Lev: very nice dein Pic, hast du überhaupt nen Pilotenschein?
> 
> greetz Karsten


...ich arbeite dran!


----------



## Romarius (8. Juni 2010)

@hardtail: weiss nicht ob dirs schon aufgefallen ist, aber du solltest Bremsen und Schaltung mal kontrollieren, da scheint etwas nicht korrekt eingestellt zu sein!


----------



## Hardtail94 (8. Juni 2010)

wirklich?
vielen Dank,
jetzt weiß ich warum einfach nichts mehr funktioniert


----------



## `Smubob´ (8. Juni 2010)

Hardtail94 schrieb:


> damals war noch nicht so viel mit Fahr-technik


mit Musik-Geschmack auch nicht, was?


----------



## Hardtail94 (8. Juni 2010)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> mit Musik-Geschmack auch nicht, was?



ich find,dass die musik passt


----------



## Optimizer (9. Juni 2010)

Hardtail94 schrieb:


> Ich  Treppen



Ich auch, daher oute ich mich hiermit öffentlich als Treppenfetischist:

Leutz mit schneller I-Net-Verbindung dürfen auch hochaufgelöst schauen: http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/7021/h


Gruß
Der Optimizer - nächste Treppe bitte!


----------



## lomo (9. Juni 2010)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Ich auch, daher oute ich mich hiermit öffentlich als Treppenfetischist:
> [Video]
> Leutz mit schneller I-Net-Verbindung dürfen auch hochaufgelöst schauen: [noch'n Video]
> 
> ...



Sehr, sehr fein!!!


----------



## lomo (9. Juni 2010)

Hardtail94 schrieb:


>



Küüüüüühl! *Brakeless*!
Jetzt fehlt nur noch *fixed*!


----------



## Radde (9. Juni 2010)

Optimizer schrieb:


>



Richtig gut gemacht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Romarius (9. Juni 2010)

@optimizer: sehr schön gemacht!!! (wie immer) 
 nur die Musikauswahl finde ich als unpassend zu den Bildern. Rock und Flowtrails passen meiner Meinung nach nicht zusammen. Eher etwas musikalisch sanfteres, oder eben derbere Action...


----------



## Hardtail94 (9. Juni 2010)

@lomo:fixed vielleicht nicht,aber single-speed


----------



## kawilli (9. Juni 2010)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Ich auch, daher oute ich mich hiermit öffentlich als Treppenfetischist:
> 
> Leutz mit schneller I-Net-Verbindung dürfen auch hochaufgelöst schauen: http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/7021/h
> 
> ...



sehr sehr fein und echt ansprechend gefilmt, macht Spaß beim Anschauen. Ich will unbedingt mal wieder in die Südpfalz.


----------



## Dddakk (10. Juni 2010)

@optimizer  

...Singletrails sind für Mädchen über Treppen geht die Fahrt....!    
(frei nach Schlammbein)


----------



## Hardtail94 (10. Juni 2010)

ab sec.46:
Da wackle der Pudding in den Armen


----------



## Nikos (11. Juni 2010)

Dddakk schrieb:


> @optimizer
> 
> ...Singletrails sind für Mädchen über Treppen geht die Fahrt....!
> (frei nach Schlammbein)




Jo , Jo ........

[ame="http://vimeo.com/4789188"]Girl Riding on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Dddakk (11. Juni 2010)

..röchel... !


----------



## Quente (11. Juni 2010)

So, ich war im Keller und hab mich ausgeweint, jetzt fahr ich zu meiner Psychologin und weine nochmal.
Ich will auch ein Mädchen sein!!!


----------



## el Zimbo (11. Juni 2010)

Na wer ist denn das???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kawilli (11. Juni 2010)

Nikos schrieb:


> Jo , Jo ........
> 
> Girl Riding on Vimeo



@Nikos: Einen schönen Gruß an die Birgit, das war das Beste was ich je von einer Frau im PW gesehen habe.  Wo hat Sie sich denn so lange versteckt? 
Birgit 
So ich geh jetzt auch in den Keller zum


----------



## Eike. (11. Juni 2010)

Ich glaub sie versteckt sich in Österreich wo auch das Video herzukommen scheint


----------



## eL (11. Juni 2010)

Also Soooviel Körperbeherrschung iss dann auch wieder unsexy !!!
Birgit passt einfach auch nicht zu euch... ihr seht neben ihr so blass aus.

beste grüße L.


----------



## Berghaemmerer (11. Juni 2010)

Sehr schön


----------



## -Itchy- (11. Juni 2010)

Leider nicht die beste Qualität, mit meiner cam ist nich mehr drin 
aber dennoch ganz ok =)









cheers


----------



## Berghaemmerer (11. Juni 2010)

Der Ton ist ein bisschen Mau, aber sonst ganz nett 

ps:
über den kleinen Double im ersten Bild bin ich am So auch drüber, weiter unten wirds ein bissi heftiger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## metalfreak (13. Juni 2010)

ging am wochenende ma wieder fremd. diesmal in willingen zum wheels of speed und specialized enduro ride


----------



## -Itchy- (13. Juni 2010)

Geil !


----------



## metalfreak (14. Juni 2010)

was neues audio-visuelles ist auch fertig zum anschaun


----------



## Fox 100 (14. Juni 2010)

Hab gestern mal den neuen Tricksprung beim BMCC in Mannheim getestet.


----------



## OZM (14. Juni 2010)

@ metalfreak
@ fox 100

ich bin sehr beeindruckt


----------



## lomo (14. Juni 2010)

Nikos schrieb:


> Jo , Jo ........
> ['n Video halt]



Klasse Mucke, AIR, mal schauen, wo die live auftreten.


----------



## lomo (14. Juni 2010)

Hardtail94 schrieb:


> @lomo:fixed vielleicht nicht,aber single-speed



Sehr kühl, ein Hybrid!


----------



## HC-NitrousRider (16. Juni 2010)

etwas neues aus heidelberg


----------



## guru39 (16. Juni 2010)

sehr schön HC


----------



## FreeR1D3R (16. Juni 2010)

HC, schönes Vid

Kannst du mir sagen, wo diese Trails sind oder mich mal mitnehmen? Ich bin von Gaggenau im Murgtal bei Baden-Baden nach Eppelheim gezogen und kenn mich noch nicht so im ODW aus. 
Im Moment kurier ich noch einen Bänderriss von einem Drop am Weißen Stein aus. Werd aber bald wieder loslegen. 

Wär cool wenn das ginge

Gruß Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HC-NitrousRider (17. Juni 2010)

FreeR1D3R schrieb:


> HC, schönes Vid
> 
> Kannst du mir sagen, wo diese Trails sind oder mich mal mitnehmen? Ich bin von Gaggenau im Murgtal bei Baden-Baden nach Eppelheim gezogen und kenn mich noch nicht so im ODW aus.
> Im Moment kurier ich noch einen Bänderriss von einem Drop am Weißen Stein aus. Werd aber bald wieder loslegen.
> ...




klar gerne nehm ich dich mal mit, kannst ja bescheid sagen wenn du wieder fit bist

@guru: 

wir müssen auch mal zusammen biken gehen


----------



## guru39 (17. Juni 2010)

definitiv


----------



## OZM (21. Juni 2010)

nachdem mich mein Kumpel am Freitag versetzt hat, mache ich ihm hiermit ne lange Nase[ame="http://vimeo.com/12734804"]message to F[/ame]

Achtung: ist wieder überwiegend helmcam


----------



## Radde (21. Juni 2010)

Die Kamera für die Aussenaufnahmen kann was!  Fussball hat doch auch was gutes, man hat den ganzen Wald für sich alleine


----------



## Berghaemmerer (22. Juni 2010)

Radde schrieb:


> Die Kamera für die Aussenaufnahmen kann was!  Fussball hat doch auch was gutes, man hat den ganzen Wald für sich alleine



Das hab ich vorgestern Abend auch genutzt:



und ne Aussencam die  was kann is auch geordert


----------



## OZM (22. Juni 2010)

Berghaemmerer schrieb:


> ... und ne Aussencam die  was kann is auch geordert



sieht sehr interessant aus 

mit was hast Du denn den aktuellen Film gemacht ?


----------



## Berghaemmerer (22. Juni 2010)

Mit einer Minolta Dimage A200, das Teil ist aber schon etwas älter


----------



## Berghaemmerer (23. Juni 2010)

Berghaemmerer schrieb:


> Das hab ich vorgestern Abend auch genutzt:



uups, Editierzeit leider abgelaufen, hier das kleine Update, wo kleinere Fehler behoben wurden:


----------



## metalfreak (23. Juni 2010)

"entferntere" region wildbad mim 4X bike auf BikerX und DH









neues überregionales video ist in arbeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berghaemmerer (23. Juni 2010)

Also die Rahmenfarbe harmoniert absolut nicht mit der Brille, und der Airdämpfer in Kombi mit Fullface geht schon mal garnicht 
bin ma gespannt aufs Video


----------



## Fox 100 (28. Juni 2010)

mal wieder was vom bmcc:



Supercan oder sowas


----------



## metalfreak (28. Juni 2010)




----------



## Berghaemmerer (28. Juni 2010)

Lass mich raten: Wildbad BikerX gemixt mitm oberen Teil vom DH, Kalmit, Klausental 
Hast du zufällig einen Clip vom kompletten IXS-DH?


----------



## metalfreak (28. Juni 2010)

kompletten clip vom dh1 hab ich leider keinen, aber das kommt beim nächsten besuch


----------



## pfalz (28. Juni 2010)

Yeah, schön durch Wildsau-Brabbelloch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kawilli (28. Juni 2010)

Yo und hinterher schön den Bike-Cleaner als Dünger im Garten verteilt, da wächst das Gemüse. Ganz bestimmt alles biologisch abbaubar.;-)


----------



## Fox 100 (28. Juni 2010)

gestern beim bmcc:
der rote ist andreas, ich bin der andere.
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b97go5W0T3Q"]YouTube- Zombies at the BMCC[/nomedia]

lied ist nicht so ernst gemeint


----------



## Hardtail94 (29. Juni 2010)

@4:20:
will den baum da keiner wegmachn?


----------



## benn9411 (30. Juni 2010)

ne leider net, hat gestern nen ordentlichen stau verursacht.


----------



## mtb_nico (4. Juli 2010)




----------



## Optimizer (4. Juli 2010)

ist bei dir erst jetzt frühling?


----------



## mtb_nico (4. Juli 2010)

Optimizer schrieb:


> ist bei dir erst jetzt frühling?


Nein,.. aber irgendwann muss man das Filmmaterial ja gemacht/angesammelt haben...


----------



## Flugrost (4. Juli 2010)

Das haste echt gut gemacht, Nico!


----------



## Levty (4. Juli 2010)

Sehr cooles Vid, macht Bock


----------



## HC-NitrousRider (5. Juli 2010)

hier ein neues video von mir und radde

viel spaß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leo_s (5. Juli 2010)

Brudaaaal


----------



## pfalz (5. Juli 2010)

yeeeeah


----------



## `Smubob´ (5. Juli 2010)

Geht ab!


----------



## -Itchy- (5. Juli 2010)

Naaaaice !


----------



## BenyRyder (5. Juli 2010)

Sehr saubers Video ihr beiden


----------



## guru39 (5. Juli 2010)

s´geht so


----------



## de´ AK77 (5. Juli 2010)

s´ geht schunn


----------



## HC-NitrousRider (6. Juli 2010)

de´ AK77 schrieb:


> s´ geht schunn




ich finds auch nicht so toll


----------



## HC-NitrousRider (6. Juli 2010)

ich finds auch nicht so toll


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habbadu (6. Juli 2010)

HC-NitrousRider schrieb:


> ich finds auch nicht so toll



Respekt
Das nenn ich Größe, wenn man auch mal was einstellt und auch dazu steht wenn's mal nedd sooo doll ist/ankommt


----------



## HC-NitrousRider (6. Juli 2010)

habbadu schrieb:


> Respekt
> Das nenn ich Größe, wenn man auch mal was einstellt und auch dazu steht wenn's mal nedd sooo doll ist/ankommt



ich steh dazu


----------



## Berghaemmerer (7. Juli 2010)

Gääähn, spricht mich als Langschläfer voll an 

Im Ernst, anfangs Wiba, dann Königsstuhl?


----------



## Speedbullit (7. Juli 2010)

wenn mich meine alten äuglein nicht trüben, dann ist das nur hd. was zeig, dass du dein zukünftig wiba-modifiziertes dh bike auch in hd fahren kannst


----------



## Berghaemmerer (7. Juli 2010)

Oh, dann hab ich mich an einem der ersten Doubles vertan.
Ich denk wenn ich das Wiba-optimierte Bike in Hd fahren kann, geht es auch am Weinbiet die Eisrinne gut runter


----------



## Dddakk (8. Juli 2010)

Subah! Alles aufm KS?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HC-NitrousRider (8. Juli 2010)

japp, is alles aufm ks!

gruß


----------



## keeev118 (11. Juli 2010)

hmm wo genau ist die strecke? sieht cool aus ..... kenne nur die strecken direkt vom aussichtspunkt....


----------



## Levty (11. Juli 2010)

Na, kommt. Rückt die GPS Daten raus.

Schönes Video, genau meine Nightride Strecken


----------



## metalfreak (12. Juli 2010)




----------



## kawilli (12. Juli 2010)

metalfreak schrieb:


>



saugeiles Video, auch wenn ich manchmal nur darauf gewartet habe, das du irgendwo in einem der vielen Bäume einschlägst.
Aber sag mal ehrlich, hast du da nicht ab und zu an der Geschwindigkeitsschraube gedreht? Das war schon sauschnell und die Plomben sind hoffentlich auch noch drin. Respekt


----------



## metalfreak (12. Juli 2010)

zum thema geschwindigkeit: es ist alles original. aufm stabenberg mim sx hatte ich den chest mount ohne safety jacket an und da wackelt das teil ein wenig mehr


----------



## Radde (13. Juli 2010)

Wer Lust hat sich ne Runde Höhenmeterfressen anzuschaun:


ansonsten hab ich noch Bikeweitsprung im Angebot:


n bissel Material hab ich noch, das folgt dann demnächst.


----------



## kawilli (13. Juli 2010)

Radde schrieb:


> Wer Lust hat sich ne Runde Höhenmeterfressen anzuschaun:
> 
> 
> ansonsten hab ich noch Bikeweitsprung im Angebot:
> ...



Saugeil aber um es mit deinen Worten zu sagen, Sche..e anstrengend. Poste mal ein paar Zeiten und Ergebnisse. Der Schneeride ist einfach nur mega.


----------



## -Itchy- (13. Juli 2010)

"Mega" geil !!!
Du warst dort ... du Glückspilz ... ein Traum !!!
Deine Abfahrt könnt ich mir noch stundenlang anschauen ! 
Die erste Rechtskurve haste aber verpennt  und die 
Schnürsenkel - Bindeaktion war ja auch mal geil, hast ja fast kein Wort raus bekommen vor lauter schnaufen .

Sag mal ... kennst du den Max ??? Er meinte das er auch zum MV dieses Jahr wollte, mit nem Kumpel ... du der Kumpel ? war er auch mit ? Hab schon länger nix von Ihm gehört.
Falls du Ihn nicht kennst ... vergiss es einfach ^^
falls doch, richte Ihm mal nen schönen Gruß aus vom Lukas .

Lass bald auch den anderen footage sehen !

Cheers


----------



## Radde (13. Juli 2010)

Also ich denke ja! Wenn ich den seh richte ich ihm den Gruß aus!

Zeiten: 

Mein Qualilauf: Platz 35, 28min45,087s da fehlen ca. 5 minuten auf den führenden Fairclough. Die Bestzeit ist an dem Tag der Wildhaber gefahren mit 21min52.

Im Rennen bin ich 228. geworden. Mit ner guten halben Stunde auf den führenden. Das hab ic übrigens komplett aufgenommen, frag mich nur wie ich 1/1/2 Stunden Videomaterial hochladen soll...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kawilli (13. Juli 2010)

Radde schrieb:


> Also ich denke ja! Wenn ich den seh richte ich ihm den Gruß aus!
> 
> Zeiten:
> 
> ...



wow ist doch gar nicht so schlecht. Nach 1,5 Std. mußt du doch tod vom Bike gefallen sein. Meinen Respekt hast du.


----------



## Radde (13. Juli 2010)

kawilli schrieb:


> wow ist doch gar nicht so schlecht. Nach 1,5 Std. mußt du doch tod vom Bike gefallen sein. Meinen Respekt hast du.



Nuja es ging... ich hat im letzten Teil nen Lahmarsch vornedran, da konnte man entspannen. Boah hat das nach Bremse gestunken.


----------



## de´ AK77 (13. Juli 2010)

RADDE Respekt

guter Speed und geiler "aufs Mowl flieg Move"


----------



## Levty (13. Juli 2010)

Seit zwei Jahren habe ich eine offene Rechnung mit der Megavalanche und verfluche jedes Mal meine Klausuren, die genau in der Zeit liegen! Argh, und dann kommt noch ne geile Berichterstattung die ich mir in der Bib anschaue. Danke 

Gut gefahren 

Cheers.


----------



## metalfreak (14. Juli 2010)

da iXS GDC Rittershausen, Megavalanche und Freeride Festival in Saalbach am gleichem Wochenende war musste ich mich entscheiden und landete in Rittershausen:





hoffentlich is 2011 kein iXS termingleich mit der Mega....


----------



## Radde (14. Juli 2010)

Wenn man die Auswahl hat zwischen ner Woche ballern in den Alpen und nem ödem Rennen bei dem man sich nur Kratzer holt (  ) wär für mich die Entscheidung klar 

Vor allem Bilder kann man da auch machen 

















*spaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaam*

edit: @Itchy: Die Bilder hat alle der Max gemacht


----------



## Levty (14. Juli 2010)

F*ck Fully:


----------



## `Smubob´ (14. Juli 2010)

Radde schrieb:


> *spaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaam*


Wohl eher *baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaam*


----------



## Radde (14. Juli 2010)

Levty schrieb:


> F*ck Fully:



Haha ^^ naja in der Quali war ich echt froh drum das ich n Fully hatte.

Kann das sein dass der vor 2 Jahren bei dir noch höher und etwas weiter war?

Glaub das Landehügelchen war diesmal größer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berghaemmerer (14. Juli 2010)

Jungs werdet doch mal etwas bodenständiger, da tuts auch ned so weh 







heute südlich von KL 30min vor dem großen Regen, Test der neuen Cam via Serienbildfunktion (10/Sek)
Muss sagen die Cam rockt


----------



## Romarius (15. Juli 2010)

Levty schrieb:


> F*ck Fully:



fährst du seit LacB nur noch Mädchendrops?


----------



## Levty (15. Juli 2010)

Das Gap Bild hab ich übrigens immer noch nicht 
Tausche gerne einen Schlafsack gegen das Bild in Originalauflösung


----------



## Radde (16. Juli 2010)

So jetzt sind alle oben... 1½Stunden, der Megavalanche-lauf in Spielfilmlänge. 
Wer sich da wirklich durchzappen will, kann in der Videobeschreibung ab und zu n paar interressante Zeiten finden. Wer's ganz anguggt, hat meiner Meinung nach nix zu tun oder ernsthaft vor sich das auch mal anzutun!


----------



## mac80 (16. Juli 2010)

Hey Radde,

freut mich dass es (mit der mega) geklappt hat. 

Hab mir schon einiges angeschaut aber keineswegs die volle Distanz (Das pack ich net). Hoffe natürlich Du findest irgendwann noch die Zeit einen Zusammenschnitt mit Musikalischer (oder wie auch immer / zumindest ohne das (bekannte) KnackKnack) Unterstützung hinzuzaubern. 

Interessant und Unterhaltsam (teilw.) zudem nat. Motivation 
Wenn man sowas sieht will man nat. gleich sein Bike schnappen und hinterher...

Grüße


----------



## Commander8000 (16. Juli 2010)

habs mir rein gezogen subba!! Wenn mich net alles täuscht fahr ich da normal Snowboard. Is doch die gegend von Les 2 Alpes 3600 oder?! Gefällt mir.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radde (16. Juli 2010)

ungefähr, is in Alpe d'Huez, les deux alpes is noch n paar meter weg, aber in Sichtweite! Da is auch das "Mountain of Hell"-race dieses Wochenende glaub ich.

Mac: Ich bin momentan noch auf Ideensuche für den Schnitt. Und Musik finden ist wie immer auch nich einfach. Kann also noch dauern. Und ich hab noch Material von 2 anderen Strecken die da auch noch rein müssen.


----------



## -Itchy- (16. Juli 2010)

hmm ... die ersten 20min sahen mir jetzt aber nicht direkt nach fun aus 
und das ewige hinterher rollern hinter den langsameren leuten, ohne eine überholmöglichkeit ist auch net so der bringer ...
werde nextes jahr wohl doch das freeride festival in salbach in angriff nehmen.
gabs bei dem MV ein rahmenprogramm ??? mit ein wenig action "drumherum" oder war da nur das rennen ?


----------



## Radde (16. Juli 2010)

-Itchy- schrieb:


> hmm ... die ersten 20min sahen mir jetzt aber nicht direkt nach fun aus
> und das ewige hinterher rollern hinter den langsameren leuten, ohne eine überholmöglichkeit ist auch net so der bringer ...
> werde nextes jahr wohl doch das freeride festival in salbach in angriff nehmen.
> gabs bei dem MV ein rahmenprogramm ??? mit ein wenig action "drumherum" oder war da nur das rennen ?



Das Rahmenprogramm ist die geile Landschaft, die von den Franzosen voll mit Trails gepflastert wurde. Da unten gibts anscheinend sowas wie Naturschutz nicht. Wo man hinsieht stehen z.B. Wintersportanlagen, überall sind trails reingefräst und die Wanderer haben auch ihr eigenes Streckennetz.

Nächstes Jahr werd ich auch mal Les deux alpes abchecken, da soll noch mehr zum fahren rumstehen.

Ausserdem war die Quali viel lustiger! In dem Waldstück unten hab ich die ganze Zeit nur überholt! Einerseits bin ich froh dass ich die Quali nicht aufgenommen hab, da sonst die Kamera wahrscheinlich beim Frontflip das zeitliche gesegnet hätte, andererseits wars das lustigste der ganzen Woche und ich hätts gerne nochmal zum anschauen!


----------



## Berghaemmerer (17. Juli 2010)

Hi Marcus,

meinen allerhöchsten Respekt für dieses Ergebnis und die Filme um deine Mitmenschen daran teilhaben zu lassen, bin mit dem Video aber immer noch nicht durch, is ja schlimmer wie ein Krimi 

cu
Roland


----------



## Berghaemmerer (17. Juli 2010)

Mein heutiger lokaler Spot:


cu
Roland


----------



## -Itchy- (18. Juli 2010)

Hättest du die Treppe im Turm auch noch mit genommen, wäre ich beeindruckt gewesen .

Hast du die Außenaufnahme auch mit der GoPro gemacht ?


----------



## Berghaemmerer (20. Juli 2010)

Für innen ist mein Radd zu lang 
Aussenaufnahme hab ich mit der gemacht, ebenso wie dieses Pic gestern in Lac Blanc dem geilsten Bikepark den ich bis Dato unter die Stollen genommen hab


----------



## Romarius (20. Juli 2010)

^^ich hoffe du hast die Cam beim Turm nicht da befestigt, wo man als Betrachter denkt, dass sie es war!!! 
@lacblanc: zustimmung dass es sehr geil ist. gibt aber noch schönere


----------



## Berghaemmerer (20. Juli 2010)

Nö, die Brusthalterung steckt noch in der Entwicklung, die Cam zeigt in technischer Fahrposition noch zu weit nach unten.
Lacblanc bietet z.B. gegenüber Wiba und Boppard deutlich mehr Variationen, ich denk für noch schöner muss man (von Kl aus) noch sehr viel weiter fahren


----------



## Romarius (20. Juli 2010)

Berghaemmerer schrieb:


> ich denk für noch schöner muss man (von Kl aus) noch sehr viel weiter fahren


lohnt sich aber auch meist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berghaemmerer (20. Juli 2010)

Jetzt machste mich aber neugierig, wo denn z.B.?


----------



## Romarius (20. Juli 2010)

mach die Augen zu, tippe auf das Bild und fahr dort zur nächstgelegenen Gondel


----------



## Berghaemmerer (20. Juli 2010)

So genau wollte ich es auch nun wieder nicht wissen


----------



## Lynus (20. Juli 2010)

Nicht sehr erfreulich, dafür "brandaktuell":

-Bild gelöscht-

Im Wald um Elmstein/Iggelbach hat es heute gebrannt. Zum aktuellen Stand kann ich von hier aus wenig sagen, allerdings hört man alle paar Minuten ein Martinshorn ins Tal fahren 

An dieser Stelle schon mal ein Riesen-Dank an die beteiligten Feuerwehren


----------



## Berghaemmerer (25. Juli 2010)

Im südlichen Nachbarwald gabs am WE dagegen ein paar heisse Pisten:


viel  Spass


----------



## metalfreak (26. Juli 2010)

Nun ist es soweit: bk-productions Webisode #1 mit den Usern michar und radde!!!


----------



## pfalz (26. Juli 2010)

coooooooooooooool 

Warst Du am Sa in LacBlanc?


----------



## metalfreak (26. Juli 2010)

am sa waren berhämmerer, micha und ich in lac


----------



## pfalz (26. Juli 2010)

Hab ich mirs doch gedacht...das Intense mit der Dorado und das Demo kamen mir so bekannt vor


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michar (26. Juli 2010)

pfalz schrieb:


> Hab ich mirs doch gedacht...das Intense mit der Dorado und das Demo kamen mir so bekannt vor




ah ich dachte doch das nicolai kenn ich! haettest ja mal was sagen koennen...


----------



## `Smubob´ (26. Juli 2010)

Vom Allerfeinsten das Video!  Erinnert mich dran, dass wir dringen mal wieder zusammen fahren gehen müssen  Letzte Klausur ist gerade ganz frisch abgehakt -> der Sommer kann kommen


----------



## metalfreak (26. Juli 2010)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Vom Allerfeinsten das Video!  Erinnert mich dran, dass wir dringen mal wieder zusammen fahren gehen müssen  Letzte Klausur ist gerade ganz frisch abgehakt -> der Sommer kann kommen



worauf warten wir noch?


----------



## kawilli (26. Juli 2010)

metalfreak schrieb:


> Nun ist es soweit: bk-productions Webisode #1 mit den Usern michar und radde!!!



Holy Shit ist das geil. Deine Videos werden immer professioneller und besser. Da krieg ich sowas von Sehnsucht nach meinem geliebten PW, das ich die Trails im Geiste abfahre beim Zuschauen.
@Berghämmerer: geil die Nuts gefahren Roland, aber das du die fette Steinpassage auf dem Chickenway umfahren hast, hätte ich jetzt nicht erwartet. Ich dachte die hämmerst du weg. Trotzdem geiler Ritt und daumenhoch.


----------



## Berghaemmerer (26. Juli 2010)

kawilli schrieb:


> aber das du die fette Steinpassage auf dem Chickenway umfahren hast, hätte ich jetzt nicht erwartet. Ich dachte die hämmerst du weg.


 Ein paar Stellen muss man sich ja noch für kommende Tage aufheben 
Vielleicht beim nächsten Mal wenn die Wurzel davor trocken ist, am kommenden WE ist ja gutes Wetter gemeldet


----------



## -Itchy- (26. Juli 2010)

@ metalfreak
was ein geiles video ! fett props an euch ! 
Ich würd sau gern mit euch ma ein paar runden biken gehen 

@ Berghaemmerer
auch dein vid hat sich einen  verdient, auch wenn ein paar schöne außen shots fehlen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (26. Juli 2010)

Nicht aus der Region, aber trotzdem ein Bild:






Gefunden auf nem Radweg in der Schweiz. Sehr fürsorgend ....


----------



## Berghaemmerer (26. Juli 2010)

Dachte schon das wärn Hinweis für den Lokführer


----------



## lomo (26. Juli 2010)

Berghaemmerer schrieb:


> Dachte schon das wärn Hinweis für den Lokführer



Mmmh, eigentlich wollte ich mehrere Exemplare mitnehmen und an allen Downhill-Spots im Pfälzerwald aufstellen .... aber ich glaube, da würden ein paar anfangen zu heulen!


----------



## Flugrost (26. Juli 2010)

Regeln! WIR brauchen Regeln. Gut und weiter so, Lomo!


----------



## lomo (26. Juli 2010)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Regeln! WIR brauchen Regeln. Gut und weiter so, Lomo!



Kein Problem:






Vielleicht noch was Zügelloses?






Oder etwas Warnendes?






Persönlich mag ich lieber Einladendes:






Genug jetzt! Bitte wieder Bilder aus der Pfalz!!!


----------



## MoneSi (26. Juli 2010)

Nur noch was Zügelloses, bitte!! Nur kurz....


----------



## lomo (26. Juli 2010)

MoneSi schrieb:


> Nur noch was Zügelloses, bitte!! Nur kurz....



Hust, falsches Forum.


----------



## Flugrost (26. Juli 2010)

Die 18% sind doch schon herrlich zügellos!
Das auch:


----------



## lomo (26. Juli 2010)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Die 18% sind doch schon herrlich zügellos!
> Das auch:



Au ja. Pferdebilder. Ganz klasse!
















Ups, da ist ein Fehler passiert!


----------



## koch (26. Juli 2010)

Pfff, das nenne ich ein Pferd...

http://www.fachhandel-puelsen.de/contents/de/d115_kinder-pony-pferd-reiten-fahrrad-cycle.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (26. Juli 2010)

koch schrieb:


> Pfff, das nenne ich ein Pferd...
> 
> http://www.fachhandel-puelsen.de/contents/de/d115_kinder-pony-pferd-reiten-fahrrad-cycle.html



Da konter ich doch:


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (26. Juli 2010)

Das ist doch alles Offtopic...






Hat Räder mit Scheibenbremsen, war hier in der Region und auf dem Weg zum Downhill.


----------



## MoneSi (26. Juli 2010)

Gibt's davon auch Bilder?


----------



## lomo (26. Juli 2010)

ye_olde_fritz schrieb:


> Das ist doch alles Offtopic...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is ja auch ein Fully!


----------



## Radde (26. Juli 2010)

Wurde der Bilder-Ownage-Thread aus dem KTwR-Bereich hierhergepflanzt???


----------



## lomo (26. Juli 2010)

Radde schrieb:


> Wurde der Bilder-Ownage-Thread aus dem KTwR-Bereich hierhergepflanzt???



Kannst Du das für nen alten Mann mal bitte übersetzen? Danke, sehr lieb!


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (26. Juli 2010)

MoneSi schrieb:


> Gibt's davon auch Bilder?


 Das ist doch eins?


----------



## Flugrost (26. Juli 2010)

Wenn wir wollen ist das KTwR nix gegen uns.


----------



## Radde (26. Juli 2010)

Ohje.. ich geb mir Mühe...

KTwR ist der "Kein Thema wenig Regeln" Bereich, wo sich die geistige Elite jedes Internetforums rumtreibt.

Da gibts dann auch dieses Bilder-ownage: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=434794

Funktioniert wie Quartett nur mit Bildern. Der Supertrumpf ist im Endeffekt immer ein Bild von Chuck Norris... 

Naja muss man nich verstehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MoneSi (26. Juli 2010)

ye_olde_fritz schrieb:


> Das ist doch eins?



Vom Downhill...hätte das Teil gern mal in nem Trail in Action gesehen...mit Besatzung....


----------



## guru39 (26. Juli 2010)

ye_olde_fritz schrieb:


> Das ist doch alles Offtopic...





Radde schrieb:


> Wurde der Bilder-Ownage-Thread aus dem KTwR-Bereich hierhergepflanzt???







Flugrost schrieb:


> Wenn wir wollen ist das KTwR nix gegen uns.



jenau!




Pornd bei Oddomodor


----------



## Flugrost (26. Juli 2010)

MoneSi schrieb:


> Vom Downhill...hätte das Teil gern mal in nem Trail in Action gesehen...mit Besatzung....



Haste noch nie nen John Wayne Film gesehen?

@Radde: hier im Forum war mal folgendes zu lesen - wer erklärt, bekommt keine Weihnachtsgeschenke. Ich erweitere:Geburtstag fällt auch aus.


----------



## guru39 (26. Juli 2010)

Radde schrieb:


> Der Supertrumpf ist im Endeffekt immer ein Bild von Chuck Norris...





Hier bitte


----------



## Flugrost (26. Juli 2010)

Emotabelle ob. Strom:


----------



## Flugrost (26. Juli 2010)

ob wirklich strapazierfähige Beinbekleidung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (26. Juli 2010)

Porned by Leggins


----------



## Radde (26. Juli 2010)

o_=


----------



## Flugrost (26. Juli 2010)

Was anderes als der Gummilaufmeter da oben. ob.


----------



## guru39 (26. Juli 2010)

O.b.erbürgermeister. by richtigem Fettarsch


----------



## Flugrost (26. Juli 2010)

ob by Korpulenz.
Edith: wir werden alt - heute kein Randgruppenbashing mehr

*0000 is das Pic gelöscht.*


----------



## guru39 (26. Juli 2010)

op  Wahre Schönheit kommt von innen


----------



## Zelle (27. Juli 2010)

Mensch Guru, ich glaube Du behandelst Deine Puffnutten echt nicht gut. Als ich sie Dir vor enem Monat verkauft habe sah sie doch noch so aus:


----------



## lomo (27. Juli 2010)

Mirisschlecht!


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (27. Juli 2010)

MoneSi schrieb:


> Vom Downhill...hätte das Teil gern mal in nem Trail in Action gesehen...mit Besatzung....


Da kann ich (noch) nicht weiterhelfen, mir wurde aber berichtet, dass der Fahrer ein Angstbremser war. Also doch kein John Wayne.

Edit: Ahhhh, welch Augenweide diese neue Seite doch ist.
Edit2: Sehr nett, Herr Haardtfahrer.


----------



## Haardtfahrer (27. Juli 2010)

Zelle schrieb:


> Mensch Guru, ich glaube Du behandelst Deine Puffnutten echt nicht gut. Als ich sie Dir vor enem Monat verkauft habe sah sie doch noch so aus:



Lass es links und rechts unter dem Bauchnabel Stücke der Oberschenkel sein!

:kotz:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berghaemmerer (27. Juli 2010)

Radde schrieb:


> Ohje.. ich geb mir Mühe...
> 
> KTwR ist der "Kein Thema wenig Regeln" Bereich, wo sich die geistige Elite jedes Internetforums rumtreibt.
> 
> ...



Selber schuld! Du hättest in den Titel des Freds ja reinschreiben können dass das hier mit Radfahren zu tun hat, wie soll man denn darauf kommen?


----------



## metalfreak (28. Juli 2010)

preview zur webisode #2



und nicht zu vergessen #1 ( ging im spam unter )


----------



## kawilli (28. Juli 2010)

metalfreak schrieb:


> preview zur webisode #2
> 
> 
> 
> ]



Ihr habt echt nen Sockenschuß.  Ich hab mich gekringelt vor Lachen. Das ist echt Hardcore, selten so krasse Action gesehen.


----------



## fekster (28. Juli 2010)

krass aldaaa, die pfälzer sind schon ein komisches volk


----------



## Berghaemmerer (28. Juli 2010)

Ganz großes Kino, aber mit 200mm Fw wär ich auch über den Wurzeldrop gekommen


----------



## Berghaemmerer (28. Juli 2010)

Mal ein Pic im CC-Style, hab allerdings bergauf den Sessellift genommen


----------



## Levty (29. Juli 2010)

Mal das KtwR unterbrechen um Grüße vom Mittelmeer zu schicken!
Eigentlich war ich ja abgeneigt gegen Benz, aber die Karre rockt einfach.




In zwei Wochen dann Atlantik


----------



## kawilli (30. Juli 2010)

Levty schrieb:


> Mal das KtwR unterbrechen um Grüße vom Mittelmeer zu schicken!
> Eigentlich war ich ja abgeneigt gegen Benz, aber die Karre rockt einfach.
> 
> 
> ...



Sag mal Lev wie schleppt man mit so einer Schrottkarre so viele heiße Bräute ab? Was rockt denn an dem Teil?


----------



## Bogie (30. Juli 2010)

...
.......
............
..............................
...................................................
........................................................
............................................................


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfalz (30. Juli 2010)

hehehe...waren die besten Benz-Jahre, die es je gab...


----------



## kawilli (30. Juli 2010)

pfalz schrieb:


> hehehe...waren die besten Benz-Jahre, die es je gab...



Werd ich zwar nie verstehen und nachvollziehen können aber bitte wer es mag. Jedem das Seine, nicht wahr Herr Bogner?


----------



## Don Stefano (30. Juli 2010)

Bogie schrieb:


> ...
> .......
> ............
> ..............................
> ...


Ist das Brailleschrift? Mein screen reader kann das leider nicht vorlesen.


----------



## Flugrost (30. Juli 2010)

Hi Lev! Viel Spass im Urlaub und Grüße an den Walfisch auf dem Dach.


----------



## Romarius (31. Juli 2010)

@metalfreak: geiles Pfälzerisch, isch lach misch kabutt!


----------



## Quente (31. Juli 2010)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Hi Lev! Viel Spass im Urlaub und Grüße an den Walfisch auf dem Dach.


 
Damit bekommt der Ausruf "Wal, da bläst er" eine ganz neue Bedeutung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (31. Juli 2010)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Hi Lev! Viel Spass im Urlaub und Grüße an den Walfisch auf dem Dach.



Danke! Gruß zurück


----------



## Optimizer (1. August 2010)

Romarius schrieb:


> @metalfreak: geiles *Pfälzerisch*, isch lach misch kabutt!


Es heißt _pfälzisch_.....


----------



## Levty (1. August 2010)

Seit 2 Jahren endlich mal wieder ein neues Profilbild. Danke an Dave


----------



## `Smubob´ (1. August 2010)

Lev du geile Sau!  Habe die Tage auch schon die Bilder in Olis Album gesehen...


----------



## dave (2. August 2010)

Levty schrieb:


> Seit 2 Jahren endlich mal wieder ein neues Profilbild. Danke an Dave



Und ich danke für mein neues Profilbild! 
Mehr Fotos gibt's in meinem Engadin-Album und ein wenig Tour-Prosa im Hochtouren-Thread ab hier.


----------



## Deleted 48198 (2. August 2010)

Levty schrieb:


> Mal das KtwR unterbrechen um Grüße vom Mittelmeer zu schicken!
> Eigentlich war ich ja abgeneigt gegen Benz, aber die Karre rockt einfach.



Wieso hat dein fahrbarer Untersatz eigentlich ein ausländisches Kennzeichen?


----------



## lomo (2. August 2010)

Oberhalb Weidenthal:


----------



## Kelme (2. August 2010)

Da wurde heute morgen nochmal tüchtig nachgefüllt.
Da an der Stelle eine Lehmschicht drunter ist, bleibt uns das bis Samstag/Sonntag erhalten (hi,hi).


----------



## lomo (2. August 2010)

Kelme schrieb:


> Da wurde heute morgen nochmal tüchtig nachgefüllt.
> Da an der Stelle eine Lehmschicht drunter ist, bleibt uns das bis Samstag/Sonntag erhalten (hi,hi).



*Pack' die Badehose ein, ...*


----------



## Levty (2. August 2010)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Wieso hat dein fahrbarer Untersatz eigentlich ein ausländisches Kennzeichen?


Weil der dort zu dem Strandhaus gehört 


dave schrieb:


> Und ich danke für mein neues Profilbild!


Schön gefahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JeTho (3. August 2010)

dave schrieb:


> Und ich danke für mein neues Profilbild!
> Mehr Fotos gibt's in meinem Engadin-Album und ein wenig Tour-Prosa im Hochtouren-Thread ab hier.



Die Fotos sehen echt total klasse aus.
Fetten an euch.


grtz  Thorsten


----------



## OZM (3. August 2010)

In der Nähe des Weissen Sees im Elsass liegen einige sehr gut ausgeschilderte Radwege in der Landschaft und schlängeln sich vom "Col du Calvaire" lieblich ins Tal. Auch absolute Orientierungslegastheniker laufen hier nicht in Gefahr sich zu verfahren. Die Wege tragen ihre (englischen?!?) Themennamen auf hübschen Holzschildchen. An etwaigen Abzweigungen sind immer gut sichtbare Schilder solide angebracht. Anstelle langer Beschreibungen habe ich die Wege mal abgefilmt. 

Ganz links und daher *LEICHT* zu finden.
[ame="http://vimeo.com/13848957"]Lac Blanc La Easy on Vimeo[/ame]


Wer schnell *KALT* hat, freut über einen sonnigen Bergrücken.
[ame="http://vimeo.com/13849794"]Lac Blanc La COOL on Vimeo[/ame]

Ein anderer Weg mäandert wie *FLIESSEN*des Wasser durch ein dichtes flaches Wäldchen.

*WURZELN* sieht man hier zwar weniger als auf anderen Wegen, aber der Name hört sich gut an.

Eben noch alte *NUSS*baumbestände bewundern, im nächsten Moment eine moderne Holzbrücke, an der zur Zeit wohl gebaut wird und die hintere Hälfte noch fehlt. 

Für *ADIPÖSE* Menschen viele Holzbänke und Sitzhügel.


Viel Spaß wünscht Euch 

OZM


----------



## michar (3. August 2010)

muahah..da bin ja ich! danke fuers hinterherfahren ! war nett dich auch mal kennenzulernen...


----------



## OZM (3. August 2010)

ebenso


----------



## kawilli (3. August 2010)

michar schrieb:


> muahah..da bin ja ich! danke fuers hinterherfahren ! war nett dich auch mal kennenzulernen...



Wow ich bin echt beeindruckt. Selten jemanden gesehen der Olli so den Hinterreifen zeigt. Krass geiler Fahrstil und Kompliment an euch Beide. 

@OZM: wer dich kennt weiß das die Kettenprobleme keine bloße Ausrede sind.


----------



## Berghaemmerer (3. August 2010)

Hi Olli,
danke fürs Filmen und die passenden Instruktionen an den Schlüsselstellen, ich denke das WE hat schon was gebracht


----------



## biker-didi (4. August 2010)

super Wochenende, tolle Abfahrten,
nächstes WE bin ich wieder dort 
@ OMZ danke für die vielen gute Tipps und den Film


----------



## han (4. August 2010)

biker-didi schrieb:


> super Wochenende, tolle Abfahrten,
> nächstes WE bin ich wieder dort
> @ OMZ danke für die vielen gute Tipps und den Film



ggf sehen wir uns dann am SA


----------



## michar (4. August 2010)

ich komm mit der radde auch rueber wieder am samstag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Romarius (4. August 2010)

schöner hintern, michar! und gut gefilmt (@ozm:diese "och, nöööö" dacht ich mir letztes jahr auch, hehe  )
gut zu sehen, dass sie an manchen streckenabschnitten noch bisschen was gemacht haben. vor 2 jahren waren die ersten spuren in der nuts auf fast jungfräulichem waldboden nicht ganz so flüssig...

hoffe dass ich es dieses jahr auch noch schaffe.


----------



## han (4. August 2010)

michar schrieb:


> ich komm mit der radde auch rueber wieder am samstag



wie viel war letzten Samstag dort los?


----------



## Berghaemmerer (4. August 2010)

eigentlich nicht, Wartezeit am Lift max 5min


----------



## michar (4. August 2010)

war erstaunlich...trotz gutem wetter..man merkt das urlaubszeit ist!


----------



## Levty (7. August 2010)

Krass gute Videos, schön mal die Strecken zu sehen, die man vor Monaten gepflügt hat 

Aber mal was primitiv-alpines:




Ein Suchbild!


----------



## DIRK SAYS (7. August 2010)

In so Gegenden musst Du zwingend die grüne Jacke und die hellblaue Hose anziehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roischiffer (8. August 2010)

Levty schrieb:


> Krass gute Videos, schön mal die Strecken zu sehen, die man vor Monaten gepflügt hat
> 
> Aber mal was primitiv-alpines:
> 
> ...



Hund, Katze, Maus, Haus, Blumenstrauß ...


----------



## x-rossi (8. August 2010)

wenn ihr den "trail" verfolgt, dann steht genau an dessen eine? ... ein bike.


----------



## kawilli (8. August 2010)

x-rossi schrieb:


> wenn ihr den "trail" verfolgt, dann steht genau an dessen eine? ... ein bike.



Hey Oliver du bist im falschen Thread und die Pfälzer verstehen dein Hessendeutsch nicht. Schreib einfach "Ende" dann klappts auch mit den Nachbarn.


----------



## x-rossi (8. August 2010)

wer hat da an meinem posting editiert?


----------



## kawilli (8. August 2010)

x-rossi schrieb:


> wer hat da an meinem posting editiert?


----------



## metalfreak (9. August 2010)

ich war ma wieder kräftig am fahren:

Erste Station war der iXS Rookies Cup in Steinach. Strecke war zu 95% gleich zum Vorjahr. Im ersten Drittel eher Pumptrack. Danach aber ein cooles Wurzelfeld, nen schönen Steilhang und der berühmte reifenkillende Schieferhang.


u.a. wegen Verschiebung der Startzeit und ner Streckensperrung durch Crash gings erst Sonntag Abend gegen 18 Uhr Heim. Montag Vormittag ging es dann nach Nürnberg. Von dort aus mit nem VW Bus mit nem Übernachtungsstop in Nöstlbach nach Leogang.






Leider war dort das Wetter nicht so schön. Bereits bei der Ankunft war alles noch feucht von der regnerischen Nacht davor. Also gab es nur ne 4std Karte für den Lift. Auf der Freeride Strecke traf man dann auch einige prominente Rider. Timo Pritzel, Rob J und Cedric Gracia waren im Rahmen eines Jugend Camps anwesend. Daher kam es leider auch zu Staus auf der Freeride, da dort des öfteren ein Klumpen von gefühlten 30 Mann zu finden waren. Kinder und Jugendliche mit zum Teil schlechter Ausrüstung und komplett fehlenden Skills. Aber das war wohl auch Inhalt des Camps. Jungen Fahrern was beizubringen. Nem Kind brach auch ne rst Gabel auf der Freeride. Als das Camp anscheinend ma ne Pause einlag, packte ich die GoPro aus. Leider kam dann auch der Regen 


Am nächsten Tag brachte uns der VW Bus nach Schladming. Da die eigentliche Gondel des Parks komplett neu errichtet wird muss man auf den 1,5km entfernteren Lift "Planai Golden Jet" ausweichen. Dieser bringt einen auf die Höhe der Mittelstation der Bikestrecke. Befahrbar war die Strecke ab dem Start der WC Strecke. Leider sind Teile der WC Tracks durch Zäune abgesperrt, aber das sind auch nur Teilstücke gewesen. Die Umfahrungen waren aber auch lohnenswert. Der Zielsprung wurde leider auch platt gemacht. Wegen den Umbauarbeiten zum Ski Weltcup gibt es auch keinen DH WC und somit ist die Strecke auch ungepflegt. Trotzdem ist Schladming einer meiner Favoriten 


Am Abend ging es dann weiter nach Semmering, wo wir einen längeren Aufenthalt hatten. Am Donnerstag gab es ne gratis Tageskarte, weil wie für den Veranstalter ein Zelt von Schladming nach Semmering transportierten. Die DH Strecke ist DER hammer!!! Das Wetter war auch klasse.



Donnerstag Abend gab es dann den berühmten Suff am Zauberberg. Erstma ein paar Bier am Campingplatz, dann ging es zum Essen. Danach ging es in die Zauberbar, die zaubern kann: nüchtern rein - voll raus. Danach gab es noch WhiskyCola am VW Bus. Dort verblieb dann auch der Fahrer des Busses. Ich hatte noch nich genug. Also ging es in das Vorzelt der Deggendorfer. Als das auch nicht reichte ging es nochma zu 2. in die Zauberbar. Um 5 war dann schluß und es ging Schlafen. Der nächste Tag war eher gechillter mit Rumhocken, Bike putzen, usw... Am Samstag war dann der große Tag: der Start des 24h DH Race. In der Nacht von Freitag auf Samstag hatte es geregnet. Beim Trainingslauf sah die Strecke echt gut aus und ich entschied mich für Highroller vorne und Minion Rear hinten. Bei der Startaufstellung begann es zu regnen. Nach der 2. Runde wurde es immer rutschiger und ein Reifenwechsel musste her. Es war so matschig, dass man eigentlich nen Wetscream brauchte. Dieser lag jedoch daheim  Also gab es nen Swampthing. Für die Stände der Expo war es der Tag für Schlammreifen. Die gingen weg wie warme Semmeln. Ich war zu spät dran Es regnete ca. 8h am stück. In der Nacht war es dann regenfrei, aber neblig und nass. Am Sonntag Morgen trocknete dann die Strecke ab und der Swampthing war nahezu perfekt So kam dann auch die persönliche Bestzeit zum Vorschein! 
Am Ende war das 24h Race wieder ein geiles, gelungenes Race. Nochmal ein reisen lob an die Betreuer von GK-Racing die mich mit Trinken und Goggles versorgten obwohl ich nicht in deren Team fuhr!!!


----------



## KonaMooseman (9. August 2010)

Geiler Roadtrip.
Werd mir jetzt in Ruhe deine Videos anschauen


----------



## metalfreak (9. August 2010)

als nachtrag ein foto das alles zusammenfasst


----------



## x-rossi (9. August 2010)

metalfreak schrieb:


> ich war ma wieder kräftig am fahren:


die leogang-mukke gefällt mir sehr gut. von wem ist die?


----------



## Radde (9. August 2010)

x-rossi schrieb:


> die leogang-mukke gefällt mir sehr gut. von wem ist die?




Paul Kalkbrenner - Gebrünn Gebrünn. Z.B. auf dem "Berlin Calling"-Soundtrack drauf!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## x-rossi (9. August 2010)

astrein, danke!


----------



## Fox 100 (10. August 2010)

Der Rene beim Bmcc:
zwar kein MTB sondern BMX aber so ziemlich das beste was die Region hier zu bieten hat!

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CEgG-rgt7Tg&feature=player_embedded"]YouTube- âªburning BÃÂ¶rner @ BMCCâ¬â[/nomedia]


----------



## Berghaemmerer (10. August 2010)

Levty schrieb:


> Krass gute Videos, schön mal die Strecken zu sehen, die man vor Monaten gepflügt hat
> 
> Aber mal was primitiv-alpines:
> 
> ...



Very nice! Und gefunden! Hätte dich aber ein Stück rechts weiter oben vermutet


----------



## Levty (11. August 2010)

Berghaemmerer schrieb:


> Hätte dich aber ein Stück rechts weiter oben vermutet


Hab den Bagger um die Landung zu shapen vergessen gehabt... Stand noch im Tal.

Nächstes Jahr...


----------



## Optimizer (12. August 2010)

Just plain Trailcare:


----------



## Deleted 77527 (12. August 2010)

SCNR  --> Da


----------



## Quente (12. August 2010)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Just plain Trailcare:


 

Mein Freund der Baum ist tot......


----------



## Optimizer (12. August 2010)

Quente schrieb:


> Mein Freund der Baum ist tot......



Der Fahrer danach auch:


----------



## Levty (12. August 2010)

Haha, Bombe Bild!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andybopp (15. August 2010)

nun zum Bildungsprogramm


----------



## Optimizer (16. August 2010)

Abfahrt vom Salzwooger Teufelstisch (es gibt noch den Hinterweidenthaler Teufelstisch, der der bekanntere ist!). Der Anfahrt ist an der Wegspinne "Am Sack". Heißt wirklich so und ich muss mich immer kratzen, wenn ich dort bin!


----------



## Haardtfahrer (16. August 2010)

Recht abschüssig!

Ist es Absicht, dass der Film recht abrupt endet, wenn das Mädl laut wird?


----------



## Optimizer (16. August 2010)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> Recht abschüssig!
> 
> Ist es Absicht, dass der Film recht abrupt endet, wenn das Mädl laut wird?



Ja, es ist schon ein bisschen steil... zur Musi: ich hätte noch 15 sek Videomaterial mehr gebraucht, dann wäre auch das laute Mädl fertig gewesen...


----------



## Bogie (16. August 2010)

Endet leider wirklich etwas abrupt. Hätte gerne noch etwas länger gekuckt.
Schön gemacht!
Nur das Kratzen fehlt. Hättest ja den Stein nehmen können...


----------



## Optimizer (16. August 2010)

Bogie schrieb:


> Endet leider wirklich etwas abrupt. Hätte gerne noch etwas länger gekuckt.
> Schön gemacht!


Das ist jetzt das erste kleine Video der "Dahnerican Sessions"... da kommt noch mehr, noch länger, noch weiter.
@Fibbs: Wir müssen an den Kaletsch!!!!


Gruß
Der Optimizer - Kaletsch means Holy Mountain!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (16. August 2010)

Aaaaah, Videos vom Kollegen Optimizer!. Immer schön anzuschauen


----------



## Fibbs79 (16. August 2010)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Das ist jetzt das erste kleine Video der "Dahnerican Sessions"... da kommt noch mehr, noch länger, noch weiter.
> @Fibbs: Wir müssen an den Kaletsch!!!!
> 
> 
> ...



... geht klar - WANN???

Sehr schönes Video - leider ist die Abfahrt nur sehr kurz, und auch nur durch Hochschieben geht´s wieder runter 

Gruß

Fibbs - ... Nicolai ist noch in Reparatur


----------



## Optimizer (16. August 2010)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> ... geht klar - WANN???
> ... Nicolai ist noch in Reparatur



Willst du den Kaletsch mit dem SS fahren????


----------



## Optimizer (16. August 2010)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> Recht abschüssig!
> 
> Ist es Absicht, dass der Film recht abrupt endet, wenn das Mädl laut wird?



Extra für den Volker nochmal neu geschnitten und das Mädl darf fertigsingen!


----------



## donnersberger (16. August 2010)

Optimizer - der der um die Felsen tanzt


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (17. August 2010)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Just plain Trailcare:



Ich würde dir die hier empfehlen:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ALOR-270-TAJIMA-...442?pt=DE_Haus_Garten_Heimwerker_Handwerkzeug

da geht es dann wirklich so schnell wie im Zeitraffer  

Ride on
Chris


----------



## Haardtfahrer (17. August 2010)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Extra für den Volker nochmal neu



Ganz ehrlich: Ich weiß so etwas ja zu schätzen!


----------



## Fibbs79 (17. August 2010)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Willst du den Kaletsch mit dem SS fahren????



Nicolai müsste eigentlich diese Woche fertig werden - spätestens am Sonntag brauch ich es ja 

Edith: Hochschieben des SS auf den Kaletsch wäre ja einfacher


----------



## Optimizer (17. August 2010)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Nicolai müsste eigentlich diese Woche fertig werden - spätestens am Sonntag brauch ich es ja
> 
> Edith: Hochschieben des SS auf den Kaletsch wäre ja einfacher


Ab Donnerstag soll das Wetter wieder besser sein... wir könnten dann ja einfach wieder nach Feierabend (so wie das letzte Mal) fahren!?!

Gruß
Der Optimizer


----------



## el Zimbo (18. August 2010)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Nicolai müsste eigentlich diese Woche fertig werden - spätestens am Sonntag brauch ich es ja
> 
> Edith: Hochschieben des SS auf den Kaletsch wäre ja einfacher



Na, wo geht's denn hin? Kaletsch findet Google nicht...
Der Aletschgletscher wird unter anderem von mir in der kommenden Woche besichtigt. 
Schön, dass das Wetter genau richtig wieder umschlägt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Optimizer (18. August 2010)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Na, wo geht's denn hin? Kaletsch findet Google nicht...


Das ist quasi der Hochberg des Dahner Ländle...


----------



## el Zimbo (18. August 2010)

Aha - da liegen also hunderte von Bäumen auf'm Weg? 

Ich dachte schon, es geht weiter weg...


----------



## Optimizer (18. August 2010)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Aha - da liegen also hunderte von Bäumen auf'm Weg?


die hab ich doch alle weggesägt....


aber Aletsch wäre auch mal interessant. Ich meinte aber, obwohl daoben VAST und VIRTUOUS gedreht wurde, dass die Trails da tabu seien!?!?


----------



## Hardtail94 (19. August 2010)

Mal wieder ein Bild aus der Region mit dem Titel:

"Der Step-Down an der Kalmit war wohl doch zu viel"

Und fröhlich grüßt das Schlüsselbein

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/717535


----------



## `Smubob´ (19. August 2010)

Hardtail94 schrieb:


> Und fröhlich grüßt das Schlüsselbein


Woher kenn ich das nur  Ich für meinen Teil bin allerdings 2009 und bisher 2010 verletzungsfrei  (letzter S-Bein Bruch September 2008)

Gute Besserung!


----------



## el Zimbo (19. August 2010)

...und täglich schmerzt das Schlüsselbein. Gute Besserung! 

@Smubob:
[email protected]üsselbeinbruch open air...

@Opti:
Ich dachte, fast alle Trails wären tabu.
Auch Dave und zahlreiche andere Alpen-Fans haben Fotos vom Aletsch gemacht.
Den Gletscher selbst sollte man wohl nicht betreten, und bei der Auswahl der Trails
würde ich besonders auf den Tourismus-Verkehr achten.
Aber das hat jemand anders übernommen, und wir werden auf unsere Kosten kommen...


----------



## Speedbullit (19. August 2010)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Ich für meinen Teil bin allerdings 2009 und bisher 2010 verletzungsfrei



das würde ich nicht zulaut sagen, kein gutes ohmen


----------



## Lynus (19. August 2010)

Zwar nicht aus der Region, dafür aber absolut sehenswert: 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jrxgTXfiA4k&feature=player_embedded"]YouTube- [MTB] Freeride Mountainbike Mix in HD[/nomedia]


----------



## Symion (19. August 2010)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OZM (19. August 2010)

ich hab mir mal erlaubt, den Titel etwas zu erweitern

in diesem Sinne:
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videosets/view/11098

wird die Tage noch um den einen oder anderen Film erweitert


----------



## Flugrost (19. August 2010)

"Luna rennt" wäre in dieser Riege (trotz fehlender HD Qualität) ein wirklicher Burner.

__nur so (meine CD hat schlapp gemacht...)


----------



## Berghaemmerer (19. August 2010)

OZM schrieb:


> ich hab mir mal erlaubt, den Titel etwas zu erweitern
> 
> in diesem Sinne:
> http://videos.mtb-news.de/videosets/view/11098
> ...



 und wann fahn mer endlich hin? KW36 hätte ich Zeit...


----------



## OZM (19. August 2010)

Flugrost schrieb:


> nur so (meine CD hat schlapp gemacht...)



ich habe meine Video HDD zerstört

ich habe ein Backup meiner Daten

mein Backup ist unvollständig weil, bla bla bla ich könnt mir ans Hirn fassen

(aber alle fertigen Filme sind auf dem Backup - Schaden ist also begrenzt)



KW35 + 





Berghaemmerer schrieb:


> KW36


 bin ich mit meiner Liebsten in Urlaub


----------



## metalfreak (20. August 2010)

ma wieder ein wenig auf der hohen loog gewesen...


----------



## Radde (20. August 2010)

Stufentrail

owned by

Loooog:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## metalfreak (20. August 2010)

is ja gut is ja gut is ja gut is ja gut is ja gut is ja gut is ja gut is ja gut is ja gut is ja gut 

bist halt mehr der schteiler


----------



## michar (22. August 2010)

Radde feat mich...bald mehr material aus lac blanc..


----------



## benn9411 (23. August 2010)

@radde, welche richtung fährst du von de loog und welche abzweigung danach, hab den trail noch nie gefunden


----------



## Speedbullit (23. August 2010)

benn9411 schrieb:


> @radde, welche richtung fährst du von de loog und welche abzweigung danach, hab den trail noch nie gefunden



das ist der stufentrail richtung neustadt, ich glaube roter punkt. den kann man eigentlich nicht verfehlen.


----------



## benn9411 (23. August 2010)

als roten punkt kenn ich auch anhieb nur bergstein bzw weinbiet aber ich werd mal gugen


----------



## Andybopp (23. August 2010)

Speedbullit schrieb:


> das ist der stufentrail richtung neustadt, ich glaube roter punkt. den kann man eigentlich nicht verfehlen.



Ja, es ist roter Punkt.


----------



## Haardtfahrer (24. August 2010)

metalfreak schrieb:


> ma wieder ein wenig auf der hohen loog gewesen...
> 
> Schöne Bilder!
> 
> ...


----------



## metalfreak (24. August 2010)

Hmm, also wir haben noch 2 Jungs getroffen. Der eine davon hatte ein Intense Tracer in works blue, beim anderen weiß ich es gerade nicht. Ansonsten trafen wir dort keinen an. Wir sind die Serpentinen nicht gefahren. Nach den Fotospots ging es für uns am grünen Bänkl runter.


----------



## Haardtfahrer (24. August 2010)

Müssen ja nicht  detektivisch suchen, aber das Rad wäre schon geeignet. 

Welche Kamera benutzt Du für die gelungenen Bilder?


----------



## metalfreak (24. August 2010)

Canon 50D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## metalfreak (24. August 2010)

btw kam ich endlich ma zum schneiden meines roadtrips:


----------



## michar (24. August 2010)

lac blanc...man kennt es ja...


----------



## OZM (24. August 2010)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> ... Massive Bremsspuren vor dem Serpentieneingang, tiefe Drifts in der Kurve
> ...müßten auch recht gut auf dem Rad unterwegs sein. Ohne gute Fahrttechnik kann man so bescheuert nicht fahren.


ich dachte immer das sei genau anders rum 
(wenn ich vor einer Kurve oder am Ende einer Abfahrt ein stehendes HR vorbeirutschen sehe, sind da i.d.R. nicht so die Fahrtechnikgötter am Werk)
Nur mal eben ums Eck rutschen ist jedenfalls keine Grosse Kunst.

Ansonsten: hab den Stein des Anstosses nicht selbst gesehen und kann daher speziell zu dem Fall natürlich nix sagen (ich stoße selbst regelmäßig auf Spuren, die mich etwas verärgern; schreibe die aber (ohne es genau zu wissen) den eher wenig reffinierten Fahrern zu).


----------



## `Smubob´ (24. August 2010)

Speedbullit schrieb:


> das würde ich nicht zulaut sagen, kein gutes ohmen


Ach du, ich bin erstens nicht abergläubisch und zweitens optimistischer Realist 




OZM schrieb:


> ich hab mir mal erlaubt, den Titel etwas zu erweitern


In der Gewissheit, dass ich bei dir nicht zwingend Smilies zur Markierung von Ironie brauche: Ich hasse dich!!! 
(2 Jahre infolge unfreiwillig nicht dort gewesen)
Ich glaube, die schau ich mir jetzt wenigstens drüben aufm 42"er an 




michar schrieb:


> lac blanc...man kennt es ja...


Sau geil getroffen!


----------



## -Itchy- (28. August 2010)

Zwar kein action pic aber dennoch geil, wie ich finde !
Der Dank geht an Berghaemmerer !


----------



## Radde (28. August 2010)

-Itchy- schrieb:


> Zwar kein action pic aber dennoch geil, wie ich finde !



Joah das hat was!

Ich hab auch mal wieder was hochgeladen. Kleiner Zusammenschnitt:


----------



## -Itchy- (28. August 2010)

Das ist echt porno ! @Radde !
Sehr geil, die Whips, die man anhand der Schatten sehen konnte ... richtig abgefahren  !

Edit: die Musik schickt übrigens auch ^^


----------



## Berghaemmerer (29. August 2010)

-Itchy- schrieb:


> Zwar kein action pic aber dennoch geil, wie ich finde !
> Der Dank geht an Berghaemmerer !



Thx, die beste Action hast du zwar geliefert, aber hier mal ein Clip wie ich neue Klamotten einfahre


----------



## -Itchy- (29. August 2010)

juhu ... ich bin auch kurz zu sehen 



> Thx, die beste Action hast du zwar geliefert, aber hier mal ein Clip wie ich neue Klamotten einfahre


lol ... jo, vor allem mit meinem "nofootertovorwärtsrolleüberdenlänkermitbikeinderhand"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berghaemmerer (29. August 2010)

Radde schrieb:


> Joah das hat was!
> 
> Ich hab auch mal wieder was hochgeladen. Kleiner Zusammenschnitt:
> 
> Megavalanche "best-of



Sabber, auch da mal hinwill


----------



## Optimizer (30. August 2010)

Hier ein neues Video aus der Dahner Region:

Das Video trägt noch die Version 0.9, da das Ende noch nicht so rund ist...
Viel Spass beim Anschauen!
Die Leuts mit schneller Leitung dürfen auch in HD:http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/8561/h


----------



## Fibbs79 (30. August 2010)

Einfach nur Klasse was du aus dem Filmmaterial zusammen geschnitten hast


----------



## lomo (31. August 2010)

Schönes Video mal wieder.
Grüße aus den Alpen!!!


----------



## Trail-Bremse (31. August 2010)

Hey, dort war ich letzten Donnerstag wandern 
Ist wunderschön da oben.
Super Filmchen


----------



## ozpete (3. September 2010)

---


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berghaemmerer (3. September 2010)

Gruß an Dominik, der sich mit seiner SLR alle Mühe gegeben hat diesen Stepdown noch passabel aussehen zu lassen


----------



## Berghaemmerer (5. September 2010)

Funline (II) überarbeitet:


----------



## Radde (6. September 2010)

@funline_2: Sieht garnicht schlecht aus was da in den Wald gebosselt wurde!


... und hier mal das Roadgap aus LacBlanc aus der Egoperspektive:


[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=22DKubaV6Uw"]YouTube- Roadgap Lac, die Erste ^^[/nomedia]

heute endlich mal drübergelassen. *plumps*


----------



## Berghaemmerer (6. September 2010)

Gap saupär genommen, bist jetzt genau so krank wie Levty und Konsorten! 
Über die Wurzel nach der Linksbergab rutsch ich übrigens auch jedes Mal, bis dato aber ohne Bodenprobe


----------



## Radde (6. September 2010)

Berghaemmerer schrieb:


> Über die Wurzel nach der Linksbergab rutsch ich übrigens auch jedes Mal, bis dato aber ohne Bodenprobe



Ja da hat sich aber nun ne schöne Mulde ausgefahren, wo genau ein Vorderrad reinpasst! 

Und dann hat sich die Gopro in der Bremsleitung verheddert!


----------



## Berghaemmerer (6. September 2010)

Ist die Rinne jetzt schon so tief ausgefahren?


Radde schrieb:


> Und dann hat sich die Gopro in der Bremsleitung verheddert!


Da hast ja nochmal Glück gehabt dass sich die Dämpferfeder ned um den Hals gewickelt hat 

bis gleich...


----------



## -Itchy- (6. September 2010)

> @funline_2: Sieht garnicht schlecht aus was da in den Wald gebosselt wurde!


Jo ... nur leider wird es den spot wohl nicht mehr lange geben, so wie es ausschaut 

@Berghaemmerer

Sehr geil gemacht das Vid ! 

cheers


----------



## Radde (6. September 2010)

-Itchy- schrieb:


> Jo ... nur leider wird es den spot wohl nicht mehr lange geben, so wie es ausschaut



Mein Beileid... 

Durfte's heute testen. Ist echt solide Arbeit und macht Spaß!


----------



## Berghaemmerer (7. September 2010)

Joa,
war mit Radde sehr geil heute dort, waren zusammen sicher 1,5 Km ohne Bodenkontakt, und haben Gigabyteweise HD-Video vom Abrocken der Line in Formationsflug mit nach Hause genommen.
Das schreit förmlich nach ner Version 3 
@Itchy, thx, wenns dir gefällt, kennst ja meinen Zugang von mydrive, da gibts in Kürze das Neue, noch ungeschnitten, das kann dann aber Bruder Radde übernehmen  
Wirklich schade dass das plattgemacht werden soll, kann mir eigentlich ned vorstellen dass sich da Spaziergänger drüber aufregen sollen, dafür ist es viel zu abgelegen.
Aber mir schwant da was...


----------



## -Itchy- (7. September 2010)

Jo !
Sehr geil !
Vor allem Radde mit dem Hardtail .
Da bekomm ich doch direkt wieder Lust hoch zu gehen .
Solange es ihn noch gibt, sollte man das auch ausnutzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Itchy- (8. September 2010)

So ne Profi Camera ist schon was geiles  !


----------



## Radde (9. September 2010)

so jetzt kann das auch jeder sehn


----------



## Berghaemmerer (9. September 2010)

Mannoman, 
gibts denn nix anderes mehr als diesen Spot, und dann noch bis um eins nachts am Schneidpult hocken um morgens dann zu spät zu kommen, früher war das anders  
Gefällt natürlich, darf ja auch mit drauf sein 
Ansonsten gibts bald wieder neues Futter von heute, hatte sage u schreibe 28 Kurzclips mit viel zum Lachen u auch zum heulen im Gepäck, bis das alles geschnitten ist wirds sicher später wie ein Uhr


----------



## -Itchy- (9. September 2010)

Eure Aufsetzer bei der Landung von der Leiter sehen total ungesund aus fürs Hinterrad .
Der Schnitt ist so aber viel geiler, sieht direkt mehr nach Action aus, wenn da nich immer so lange Pausen zwischen sind .

Und naja ... der Spot ist halt klein aber fein und macht guddää launää !


----------



## benn9411 (9. September 2010)

dumme frage wo issen das ??


----------



## -Itchy- (9. September 2010)

Dumme Antwort: Im Wald südlich von KL


----------



## Berghaemmerer (10. September 2010)

-Itchy- schrieb:


> Eure Aufsetzer bei der Landung von der Leiter sehen total ungesund aus fürs Hinterrad .
> Der Schnitt ist so aber viel geiler, sieht direkt mehr nach Action aus, wenn da nich immer so lange Pausen zwischen sind .
> 
> Und naja ... der Spot ist halt klein aber fein und macht guddää launää !


Die Aufsetzer vom Spot sind im Gegensatz zu den Wolfsburgspielereien gestern als ausgesprochen gesund zu bezeichnen  


Soweit mir bekannt war Radde auch ned ganz ungeschoren davongekommen


----------



## -Itchy- (10. September 2010)

LOL ! 
Was war das denn bitte für ein "plong" Geräusch, kurz bevor du abgestiegen bist ?
Hast dich aber elegant aus der Affäre gezogen  .


----------



## Berghaemmerer (10. September 2010)

Da hat sich sicher die Dämpferfeder plötzlich entspannt, deshalb kam auch das Heck urplötzlich hoch 
Mit geschätzten 1,3bar vorn bei langsamer Fahrt im Steilhang machts halt öfters klong wenn die Stollen irgendwo abrutschen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Romarius (10. September 2010)

Frontflip? in der Schule nicht ganz aufgepasst wie?


----------



## Berghaemmerer (10. September 2010)

Damals gabs den Begriff noch nicht, bitte vielmals um Entschuldigung 

ps:
hab ja ned behauptet dass ich den gemacht hab, mein Radel kann sowas auch alleine


----------



## FlyingCruze (13. September 2010)

Die ersten Bilder von mir

Foto Session Mannheim Neckarpromenade 
(die drei Hochhäuser, Berufsschule - gegenüber Collini-Center) 






















Ja und ne gescheite Cam bräuchte ich in Zukunft 
auch mal für solche Aufnahmen. 
Bike: Cube Flying Circus 2010 Hardtail 

Grüßle


----------



## Radde (16. September 2010)

und noch der  HD-LINK


----------



## Levty (16. September 2010)

Hüpsch, Mannheim hat viele solche Spots.


FlyingCruze schrieb:


> Ja und ne gescheite Cam bräuchte ich in Zukunft


Naja, mit nem S1 hängst du Walter Röhrl aber auch nicht ab


----------



## FlyingCruze (17. September 2010)

Levty schrieb:


> Hüpsch, Mannheim hat viele solche Spots.
> 
> Naja, mit nem S1 hängst du Walter Röhrl aber auch nicht ab



Ja schon  
Hab nur gemerkt wie meine normale Cam an ihre Grenzen stösst 
sobald man mal Sprünge oder bewegende Pics aufnehmen will... 
anstatt nur Landschaftsaufnahmen. 

Ne bessere Cam zeigt ja auch noch eher die knallharte Realität. 
Wollt ja nicht "posen" mit meinen ersten Amateur-Bildern  

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlyingCruze (17. September 2010)

Radde schrieb:


> und noch der  HD-LINK



Nice Vid! 

Drum `n` Bass zu Downhill Sessions passen meiner Meinung nach 
immer sehr geil! 

Grüßle


----------



## Romarius (17. September 2010)

@flyingcruise: ein guter Koch braucht keine guten Töpfe zum kochen.

oder anders ausgedrückt: die beste Kamera ist die, die man dabei hat. oder noch präziser: lern erstmal deine einfache Kamera zu bedienen und vor allem interessante Bilder zu machen, vorher werden die Bilder mit einer anderen, teureren Kamera auch nicht besser.


----------



## FlyingCruze (18. September 2010)

Romarius schrieb:


> vorher werden die Bilder mit einer anderen, teureren Kamera auch nicht besser.



hast du mal gelesen was ich selbst vorher geschrieben habe? 



FlyingCruze schrieb:


> Hab nur gemerkt wie meine normale Cam an ihre Grenzen stösst
> sobald man mal Sprünge oder bewegende Pics aufnehmen will...
> anstatt nur Landschaftsaufnahmen.
> 
> *Ne bessere Cam zeigt ja auch noch eher die knallharte Realität.*



hast du ein Problem mit den 4 Bildern die ich eingestellt habe? 

Grüßle


----------



## Berghaemmerer (19. September 2010)

Heute in Trippstadt (auch der Grund warum ich die AWP-Tour nicht mitgenießen konnte)
Alles HD-Film Ausschnitte:

Ralf





meiner Einer





Felix





me, beim Cam kaputt driften


----------



## -Itchy- (19. September 2010)

Zickt ma hier nich so rum 




Da hab ich aber geschtaailt 



OneHander - Premiere, heute zum ersten mal ausgepackt .
NoHander kommt bestimmt auch bald .

Fotos by Berghaemmerer 

cheers

EDIT: ahh ... da war einer schneller  freu mich auf dat filmsche
Die drift bilder sehen aber auch sooo geil aus !!! hamma


----------



## Berghaemmerer (19. September 2010)

Doppelmoppelposter 

Ok, habs korrigiert u deine Pics rausgenommen


----------



## metalfreak (20. September 2010)

das erste fertige foto aus lac blanc! rest folgt die tage...


----------



## metalfreak (21. September 2010)




----------



## Eike. (21. September 2010)

Klasse Video. Gefällt mir bis auf das Kurvengeschreddere (habt ihr was gegen die Kurve?) richtig gut.


----------



## pfalz (21. September 2010)

yeah...schönes Filmchen, ich bekommt direkt Lust, sofort Baiken zu gehen. Bissl mehr Wippenaction fehlt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (21. September 2010)

pfalz schrieb:


> Bissl mehr Wippenaction fehlt



Das wird nur der Cliffhanger für die kommende Playground Rampage sein


----------



## pfalz (21. September 2010)




----------



## metalfreak (21. September 2010)

noch was aus Lac Blanc...


----------



## -Itchy- (21. September 2010)

Sehr geiles Video !


----------



## Romarius (21. September 2010)

FlyingCruze schrieb:


> hast du ein Problem mit den 4 Bildern die ich eingestellt habe?



habe viele Probleme, aber nicht solche die dich betreffen könnten. Ich schrub nur, dass du auch mit deiner Cam gute Fotos machen kanns. Und sei es nur ne Handykamera. Aber gut, kauf dir erstmal die Ausrüstung, dann wirds bestimmt schon klappen... 

und was zum Thema:

ein bisschen wat Schmalziges von gestern. Laut Tafel ein "Genuss- und Wellnessweg". Na denn...


----------



## fekster (21. September 2010)

jep, video ist super...aber die mukke geht mir nicht rein . (ich weiß, geschmackssache)


----------



## Hardtail94 (21. September 2010)

metalfreak schrieb:


>




Marcus der Affe


----------



## metalfreak (21. September 2010)

Nein kein Affe. Ein New Kid!!!


----------



## Berghaemmerer (21. September 2010)

So schaut er auch manchmal, allerdings mit Helm, aus wenn er grad sein Radel verloren hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FR.Chicken (22. September 2010)

Mal was anderes.
4x und Dirt in Pirmasens.

[ame="http://vimeo.com/14929827"]Samstags on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## michar (24. September 2010)

schöne grüße aus dem warmen und sonnigen finale ligure...war eine harte woche


----------



## donnersberger (25. September 2010)

michar schrieb:


> schöne grüße aus dem warmen und sonnigen finale ligure...war eine harte woche



Sieht gut aus, in 2 Wochen bin ich auch da unten, hoffentlich iss dann das Wetter auch so schön wie auf Deinen Pics


----------



## metalfreak (25. September 2010)




----------



## -Itchy- (25. September 2010)

Endlich mal wieder ein Vid mit richtiger Musik !


----------



## Berghaemmerer (25. September 2010)

Alle Strecken schön durchgemixt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## metalfreak (28. September 2010)

Kleiner Nachschlag am Rande


----------



## Berghaemmerer (28. September 2010)

Very nice 

Und Radde, der Sack, hat die Latte mal wieder ganz schön hoch gehängt


----------



## Romarius (28. September 2010)

schönes Septemberlicht - mit welchem Teufel sied ihr denn ins Bett um LB trocken zu erleben?


----------



## metalfreak (28. September 2010)

Wir sind mit niemandem ins Bett. Ihr müsst immer nur schön die Teller leer essen, dann klappt das!


----------



## pfalz (28. September 2010)

Deine vids machen echt immer Spaß anzuschauen!


----------



## FREAK-RIDER (29. September 2010)

Servus an Alle biker. die meisten von euch kennen sicherlich schon den Spot am humberg .. also der soll in den nächsten 3 wochen abgerissen werden  und desswegen wollten wir so ein bike-treff am folgenden Sonntag, den 3.10.10 veranstalten. Also eingeladen sind natürlich alle biker von  Anfänger bis Profi ,  für jeden is was da .. von kleinen tables bis Container  .. = ( Step up + 2.5m drop ). Nen Kleinen Happen ( Worscht)  gibts auch. Drinken sollte man genügend dabei hamm. Jeder der kommt kann einfach noch en paar freunde mitbringen. Vllt schaffen wir über 50 biker  .... dann könnt man sich auch endlich mal untereinander kennenlernen und kräftig miteinander diskutieren  oder sogar zukünftige Fahrgemeinschaften finden. wetter soll sich bessern  
http://videos.mtb-news.de//videos/view/9241
also ich ( valle) find die musik jetzt net so überzeugend aber is em felix sei ding


----------



## -Itchy- (29. September 2010)

Hey Jungs !
Jetzt habt ihr ja aber mal die Werbetrommel gerührt  !

Ich bin da ! 

cheers


----------



## `Smubob´ (29. September 2010)

metalfreak schrieb:


> Lac Blanc GoPro-Edit





-Itchy- schrieb:


> Endlich mal wieder ein Vid mit richtiger Musik !


Yeah, endlich mal wieder Männer-Musik  Und teilweise sogar die Szenen passend zum Text geschnitten!  Falls es Zufall war: trotzdem geil 




metalfreak schrieb:


> Wir sind mit niemandem ins Bett.


Oh... das tut mir leid für euch!


----------



## Fox 100 (1. Oktober 2010)

was kleines vom Sommer 2010, der ja leider schon wieder vorbei ist 

[ame="http://vimeo.com/14140766"]http://vimeo.com/14140766[/ame]


----------



## Radde (1. Oktober 2010)

nice one!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Zimbo (1. Oktober 2010)

Hey, ich hab da doch tatsächlich nen 720er gesehen... Und auch sonst: R.E.S.P.E.C.T.


----------



## strandi (2. Oktober 2010)

Cooles Video! Noch einmal so jung sein


----------



## Berghaemmerer (2. Oktober 2010)

Gefällt


----------



## wischos (4. Oktober 2010)

Bilder vom am Sonntag gut besuchten Humberg
















ein rar-Archiv mit ca. 100 Bildern gibts bei www.MyDrive.ch

Benutzer: [email protected]
Passwort: spektrum

Gruß Thomas


----------



## `Smubob´ (4. Oktober 2010)

Das letzte Bild ("Schwing deinen Ar$ch für mich!") sieht verdächtig raddig aus


----------



## -Itchy- (4. Oktober 2010)

Yeah Thomas !

Da sind ein paar geile Bilder dabei ! 
Haste gut geknipst , teilweise sehen die Sprünge aus, als wären wir das mit Lichtgeschwindigkeit drüber .

Wobei ... bei mir könnte das vllt. sogar stimmen .

cheers


----------



## Berghaemmerer (4. Oktober 2010)

Supi, danke für die Pics 

mit am besten die Feuerspringer vom "Monte Hum"


----------



## -Itchy- (4. Oktober 2010)

Hier noch ein paar legga Häppchen:

























Fotos By "wischos"


----------



## FREAK-RIDER (4. Oktober 2010)

fette Bilder  . War coll am Sonntag, könnten wir mal öfters machen . Ich bin mal gespannt auf unser gruppenvild und auf die vielen vids und pics. Wir wern dann noch en video vom ganzen tag zusammenschneiden. aber das kann noch dauern. Die woche geh ich nochmal hoch und guck ma obs noch steht und bretter die line noch en paar mal runter .... das hat so fun gemacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FREAK-RIDER (4. Oktober 2010)

sry hab vergessen zu sagen wer ich bin also de valle  ... man weiß ja nie ob felix marc oder ich  Mir fällt grad auf, dass ich en paar richtig geile Rechtschreibfehler gemacht hab  . Was solls


----------



## Radde (4. Oktober 2010)

So meine Bilder gibts nun auch auf mydrive.ch zum downloaden oder zum so durchschauen bei flickr

mydrive-account: [email protected]
password: uffmache

paar Auszüge spam ich auch noch rein:














war sehr geil! 

Tante Edith meint: Jetzt sind auch noch die Videoclips hochgeladen!


----------



## bluesbiker92 (5. Oktober 2010)

jea jungs.wer hat lust sonntag nochmal riden zu gehen.vllt stehts ja noch richtig geile bilder lg lukas der mit den roten haaren dass ihr wisst wer ich bin.


----------



## -Itchy- (5. Oktober 2010)

Das hier ist doch mal geil wa ?

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/756068]
	

[/URL]


----------



## hoschi23 (5. Oktober 2010)

sehr geil! müsste glatt in die Rheinpfalz das manche Leute mal sehen das die Nachfrage nach so einem Spot sehr groß ist!


----------



## guru39 (5. Oktober 2010)

hoschi23 schrieb:


> sehr geil! müsste glatt in die Rheinpfalz das manche Leute mal sehen das die Nachfrage nach so einem Spot sehr groß ist!



auch auz der Region


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (6. Oktober 2010)

da war ich mit nem kumpel oben...hab auf der aussicht gedacht ich seh nich recht


----------



## guru39 (7. Oktober 2010)




----------



## lomo (7. Oktober 2010)

göil!


----------



## Haardtfahrer (7. Oktober 2010)

Helmkamera?


----------



## guru39 (7. Oktober 2010)

GoPro HD Hero.


----------



## Haardtfahrer (7. Oktober 2010)

Nee, meinte mehr die Position.


----------



## guru39 (7. Oktober 2010)

Positionen hab ich viele drauf 

I-wie verstehe ich Deine Fragen net


----------



## Flugrost (7. Oktober 2010)

Well done!


----------



## FREAK-RIDER (7. Oktober 2010)

hey an alle, die der stadt mal zeigen wollen, dass kaiserslautern was  für die FREERIDER braucht. muss am samstag oben an den Humbergspot  kommen! Da kommt jemand von der nabu (naturschutzbund) und bringt jemand  von der stadt mit. Ich (Felix) bin leider schon mit valle in  frankreich, deshalb nicht anwesend.
aber wäre cool wenn wir uns am samstag gut presentieren würden!
Der Herr von der nabu meinte so 5 bis 10 leute! 
Je mehr desto besser! 

Thx
Freak Rider (felix)


----------



## FREAK-RIDER (8. Oktober 2010)

Wär net schlecht wenn du mal sagen würdest wann man hochkommen soll  ( Valle ) Ich weißen nämlich selbst net


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Itchy- (8. Oktober 2010)

Boah Leudde ... leg euch mal getrennte ACC zu !


----------



## FREAK-RIDER (8. Oktober 2010)

(felix)
ich weiß es nicht! aber er wird weder sehr früh morgens noch sehr spät abends kommen! schätze ich mal


----------



## metalfreak (8. Oktober 2010)




----------



## Optimizer (9. Oktober 2010)

Nochmals in finalem Schnitt.
Im Wasgau auf der Suche nach einer epischen Abfahrt:


Das ganze in HD auf Vimeo:
[ame="http://vimeo.com/15686217"]Kaletschquest on Vimeo[/ame]


Ich hoffe es gefällt....


----------



## lomo (9. Oktober 2010)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Ich hoffe es gefällt....



Feiner Film, gute Musik!


----------



## -Itchy- (10. Oktober 2010)

yupp ...
sehr schön !


----------



## danielell91 (10. Oktober 2010)

Hay Leute,

ich war Gestern in Beerfelden bei der Quali vom Buckel Nunner Renne und hab paar Bilder gemacht.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157625008468089/
Hier der Link zum Album.

War mein "Erstes Mal" und ich bin ganz zufrieden. Wäre euch aber sehr dankbar wenn ihr mir sagt was ihr davon haltet.

Leider hab ich nich alle Fahrer drauf da ich nich den ganzen Tag Zeit hatte, aber wenn sich einer wieder findet kann ich euch gern per E-Mail die original Datei schicken.

Beste Grüße und viel Spaß beim anschauen.

Daniel Ell.


----------



## metalfreak (12. Oktober 2010)




----------



## HeavyBiker (12. Oktober 2010)

schönes video  ... ich glaub ich geh jetzt biken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Capic Biker (12. Oktober 2010)

Viel spaß HeavyBiker 
Ich muss noch weng warten


----------



## Berghaemmerer (13. Oktober 2010)

Noch ne kleine Erinnerung an das Humberggap vom 10.10.10
leider war ausser mir keiner da.
Die Pics sind von Radde am 3.10.10 gemacht


----------



## Radde (13. Oktober 2010)

hauptsache du bist es noch gesprungen! 

Gibts eigentlich noch die Bilder von dem mit dem weißem Oneal-shirt und der (glaub) D300s? würden mich mal interessieren.


----------



## metalfreak (13. Oktober 2010)




----------



## pfalz (13. Oktober 2010)

ich glaub, ich komm mal mit Euch mit zum Knipsen...


----------



## guru39 (13. Oktober 2010)

Beerfelle! Habs noch net geschnitten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyBiker (13. Oktober 2010)

aaaaa.... wenn ich das seh könnt ich kotzen 
aber nur weil ich gemeldet war und mich mein arbeitgeber kurz vorm event eingefangen und zum arbeiten verdonnert hat


----------



## Berghaemmerer (13. Oktober 2010)

Radde schrieb:


> hauptsache du bist es noch gesprungen!



Thx, aber das war doch auch schon am 3.10. der Fall, hast doch selber unten im Loch gehockt und foddofiert 
Am 10. hätte ich halt noch gerne die Verlängerung mit der kurzen Landung mitgenommen, aber alleine hab ich das dann lieber unterlassen.

ps:
für LacBlanc schämste dich wohl gar nicht, wie soll man denn da überhaupt noch Sichtkontakt halten


----------



## FreeR1D3R (14. Oktober 2010)

guru39 schrieb:


> Beerfelle! Habs noch net geschnitten.


 

Schön gemacht


----------



## Carnologe (15. Oktober 2010)




----------



## HeavyBiker (15. Oktober 2010)

war heute ein büschen filmen


----------



## rostigerNagel (15. Oktober 2010)

:d


----------



## Tobsn (15. Oktober 2010)

rostigerNagel schrieb:


> :d



Was ich schon immer fragen wollte.
RostigerNagel, bist Du eigentlich mit Flugrost verwandt?


----------



## rostigerNagel (15. Oktober 2010)

[ame="http://vimeo.com/15855791"]the one man show 5 on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Tobsn (15. Oktober 2010)

Schick.

Aber warum die Reihenfolge Mitte-Oben-Unten?


----------



## Speedbullit (15. Oktober 2010)

rostigerNagel schrieb:


> the one man show 5 on Vimeo



schön endlich mal wieder ein vid von dir zu sehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Benjamin13 (15. Oktober 2010)

Hammer Vid RR..sehr geil


----------



## katermurr (15. Oktober 2010)

seeeeehr nice - den teil zur burgruine runter hätt ich noch gern gesehen


----------



## Zelle (16. Oktober 2010)




----------



## Berghaemmerer (16. Oktober 2010)

Und die Limburgtreppen sollte man sich auch mal wieder antun


----------



## HeavyBiker (16. Oktober 2010)

rostigerNagel schrieb:


> the one man show 5 on Vimeo



schönes video und schön flowig gefahren... sag mal war so irgendwo in der mitte auch ein teil am oder in der nähe des weißen stein gefahren?


----------



## FREAK-RIDER (17. Oktober 2010)

Hier ist das versprochene erinnerungsvideo vom bike treff auf dem Humberg!!

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/9635

viel spaß beim anschauen!!


----------



## eL (17. Oktober 2010)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Was ich schon immer fragen wollte.
> RostigerNagel, bist Du eigentlich mit Flugrost verwandt?



einer seiner 32 persönlichkeiten.



das er allerdings einen eigenen account hat iss nen skandal.


----------



## Radde (18. Oktober 2010)

So, neues Videö aus der Region mit dem genialem Wetter von letzter Woche:

am besten gleich in HD ansehn, zumindest wer's kann: LINK

ansonsten hier in normal:


----------



## mtb_nico (18. Oktober 2010)

Sehr sehr geil!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyBiker (18. Oktober 2010)

sehr sehr sehr fettes video ... RESPECT


----------



## lomo (18. Oktober 2010)

Kühl!


----------



## -Itchy- (18. Oktober 2010)

Geile Scheizze !


----------



## Haardtfahrer (18. Oktober 2010)

Bin beindruckt!


----------



## Radde (18. Oktober 2010)

Hehe, hab ich mir doch gedacht, dass das bei euch ankommt.

Vor allem hab ich auch wieder einiges gelernt, einige Aufnahmen an der Burg sind original Erstbefahrungen.

Hab auch fast ausschließlich in der letzen Stunde vor Sonnenuntergang gefilmt, was sehr gutes Licht gebracht, aber auch 4 Filmtage benötigt hat.


----------



## Eike. (18. Oktober 2010)

Alder Poser  Nein ehrlich, tolles Video und schöner Fahrstil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobsn (18. Oktober 2010)

Radde schrieb:


> ...Hab auch fast ausschließlich in der letzen Stunde vor Sonnenuntergang gefilmt, was sehr gutes Licht gebracht, ....



Das gute Licht werd ich auch gleich noch nutzen.
Sonnenuntergang genießen.
Und für danach hab ich Sonne im Gepäck.


----------



## .floe. (18. Oktober 2010)

Da hat einen der Flow gepackt...seeeehr schöner Fahrstil!


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (18. Oktober 2010)

Radde schrieb:


> Hehe, hab ich mir doch gedacht, dass das bei euch ankommt.


In der Tat, sehr schönes Video.

Du hast gestern abend auch bis Neustadt in der S-Bahn aus Richtung KL gesessen, oder?


----------



## Radde (18. Oktober 2010)

Ja das war ich!  musste schaun dass ich weg komm, bevor die Lautrer Fan-Meute die Züge übernimmt!


----------



## metalfreak (18. Oktober 2010)

Radde schrieb:


> Ja das war ich!  musste schaun dass ich weg komm, bevor die Lautrer Fan-Meute die Züge übernimmt!



was ne mordsgaudi gewesen wär nach dem kläglichen 0:3


----------



## Radde (18. Oktober 2010)

als ich am Bremerhof mein Bier getrunken hab klangen sie noch zuversichtlich. ...immer wieder unglaublich, dass man die auf die Entfernung noch gröhlen hört!


----------



## lomo (18. Oktober 2010)

Radde schrieb:


> Ja das war ich!  musste schaun dass ich weg komm, bevor die Lautrer Fan-Meute die Züge übernimmt!



Richtige Entscheidung. Der junge deutschtümelnde Mitfahrer mit der schwarz-rot-goldenen Bierdose war mir schon zu viel!!


----------



## Radde (18. Oktober 2010)

Ach ihr wart die 5er-gruppe? 

Der Typ hat Stadionverbot bekommen weil er anscheinend der Polizei sein tolles a.c.a.b. tatoo gezeigt hat!  

und soweit ich das mitbekommen hab is das ein Linker gewesen. - Sachen gibts!


----------



## Andi 3001 (18. Oktober 2010)

Aber kuhles filmchen hast da produziert! sauber!


----------



## Berghaemmerer (18. Oktober 2010)

Na na, schon wieder öfters heimlich trainiert?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfalzgott (18. Oktober 2010)

Radde schrieb:


> So, neues Videö aus der Region mit dem genialem Wetter von letzter Woche:
> 
> am besten gleich in HD ansehn, zumindest wer's kann: LINK
> 
> ansonsten hier in normal:



Wirklich geiles Video, mit noch geilerer Mucke!!
Kannst Du mir verraten von wem der Song ist?


----------



## Radde (18. Oktober 2010)

Der Song heisst "ULTRNX vs Ira Atrari - Doin' our thing" steht ganz am ende des Videos.

Wenn du aufs Video draufklickst, kannst du ihn über den Link in der Beschreibung sogar kostenfrei direkt beim Label downloaden.


----------



## Pfalzgott (18. Oktober 2010)

Radde schrieb:


> Der Song heisst "ULTRNX vs Ira Atrari - Doin' our thing" steht ganz am ende des Videos.
> 
> Wenn du aufs Video draufklickst, kannst du ihn über den Link in der Beschreibung sogar kostenfrei direkt beim Label downloaden.



Oh Danke, Ich sollte wohl nicht immer so früh anfangen die Comments der anderen zu lesen. lol

Gruß
Pfalzgott


----------



## MoneSi (18. Oktober 2010)

Radde schrieb:


> Ach ihr wart die 5er-gruppe?
> 
> Der Typ hat Stadionverbot bekommen weil er anscheinend der Polizei sein tolles a.c.a.b. tatoo gezeigt hat!
> 
> und soweit ich das mitbekommen hab is das ein Linker gewesen. - Sachen gibts!



Wir waren nur zu viert, der mit dem hochwertigen Specialized gehörte nicht zu uns!

Das mit dem Stadionverbot hat er für alle neu Zugestiegenen ab NW bereitwillig nochmal erzählt (mit einer Bierfahne, die mich nach dreimaligem Einatmen ins Schwanken gerieten ließ), sich dann aber die Sonnenbrille aufgesetzt und den Rest der Fahrt im Reich der Träume verbracht! Besser so!

Zum Video: ...ich muß noch viiieel üben....


----------



## guru39 (18. Oktober 2010)




----------



## HeavyBiker (18. Oktober 2010)

schön chillige tour und vid


----------



## Radde (18. Oktober 2010)

MoneSi schrieb:


> Wir waren nur zu viert, der mit dem hochwertigen Specialized gehörte nicht zu uns!
> 
> Das mit dem Stadionverbot hat er für alle neu Zugestiegenen ab NW bereitwillig nochmal erzählt (mit einer Bierfahne, die mich nach dreimaligem Einatmen ins Schwanken gerieten ließ), sich dann aber die Sonnenbrille aufgesetzt und den Rest der Fahrt im Reich der Träume verbracht! Besser so!
> 
> Zum Video: ...ich muß noch viiieel üben....



Dann eben 4 ...die 2 Weizzen ham anscheinend nicht gut getan... Aber das hochwertige Spezialized war echt schick, trotz Hörnchen. 

Btw: wenn ihr Bock habt könnt ihr auf den "gefällt mir" button rechts unterm Video klicken. Lieg mit dem Video lustigerweise grad echt gut im Rennen !


----------



## lomo (18. Oktober 2010)

Radde schrieb:


> Btw: wenn ihr Bock habt könnt ihr auf den "gefällt mir" button rechts unterm Video klicken. Lieg mit dem Video lustigerweise grad echt gut im Rennen !



Erledigt


----------



## Berghaemmerer (18. Oktober 2010)

"Vote"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfalzgott (18. Oktober 2010)




----------



## pfalz (19. Oktober 2010)

erlääädischd


----------



## Radde (19. Oktober 2010)

Ui Danke  

Dafür gibts nun noch nen Bonus von mir:


Das Restmaterial das es aus perspektivischen, fahrerischen, lichttechnsichen Gründen oder weil ich einfach schon genug hatte - nicht ins Hauptvideo geschafft hat.

... und wieder den HD-Link


----------



## metalfreak (19. Oktober 2010)

Outtakes der letzten 3 Webisoden


----------



## fekster (19. Oktober 2010)




----------



## -Itchy- (19. Oktober 2010)

@ Radde
jetzt gibst du aber an 
denn sogar aus deinem "Restmaterial" haste sogar noch ein geilet Filmche zusammen geschnibbelt ! 

@ metalfreak
LOL !  Kuul  !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GravityForce (19. Oktober 2010)

@Radde: SAUGEIL dein Video


----------



## leo_s (19. Oktober 2010)

Wär schön wenn ein Video von mir mal auf einer Ebene mit euren Outtakes stehen würde


----------



## Berghaemmerer (23. Oktober 2010)

Noch ein paar herbstliche Impressionen vom Humberg/Kl 17.10.10:


----------



## Radde (23. Oktober 2010)

@Bilder: schade, jetzt wär ich Lupentechnisch noch etwas lichtstärker bewaffnet.

@metalfreak: Out-takes haben aber meisstens die Eigenschaft, dass sie rausgenommen werden ^^

Die meissten scenen wurden ja schon in den Episoden gezeigt, sind also Intakes!


----------



## metalfreak (24. Oktober 2010)




----------



## FREAK-RIDER (24. Oktober 2010)

soo^^
einfach angucken und spaß haben!! (solange es noch steht)
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/9770


----------



## HeavyBiker (24. Oktober 2010)

sehr geil gefällt mir 

wo ist denn die location? antwort gerne per pn


----------



## Berghaemmerer (24. Oktober 2010)

Cooles Video vom Homespot, gefällt 
Hab mich mit Itchy gestern auch dort rumgetrieben (ein Teil von euch war ja auch vor Ort)
alles ausm Film extrahiert:









Das sind übrigens keine Landungen sondern Nosewheelies bei Schrittempo 
dann noch ein weng Spass auf der kleinen Tour:


----------



## soulrocker (25. Oktober 2010)

Biste auf jeden Fall flowig gefahren. War gestern auch da, bei strömenden Regen eine sehr rutschige Angelegenheit. Da muß man schon Zeit investieren um die Lines ganz durch zu fahren. Die hat man bei WE Trips leider nicht. Hatten trotzdem Spaß. Mit Hardtail und Trialskills scheint es gut zu gehen, Respekt




Radde schrieb:


> Hehe, hab ich mir doch gedacht, dass das bei euch ankommt.
> 
> Vor allem hab ich auch wieder einiges gelernt, einige Aufnahmen an der Burg sind original Erstbefahrungen.
> 
> Hab auch fast ausschließlich in der letzen Stunde vor Sonnenuntergang gefilmt, was sehr gutes Licht gebracht, aber auch 4 Filmtage benötigt hat.


----------



## Radde (25. Oktober 2010)

@soulrocker: Bei Regen ist das alles ne ganze Nummer schwieriger. 

Schade dass es jetzt feucht wird, die "Treppe" ist dann wohl erst im Frühjahr fällig.

@Berghaemmerer: Schöner Nosewheely!

@alle anderen: Video-der-Woche hat nicht ganz gereicht, war aber knapp - 4 haben gefehlt, aber die Konkurenz aus den großen Bergen hat halt mehr "-faktor" 

nochmal thx an alle! 

Dafür gibts jetzt noch Bildmaterial:











das 2. hat der metalfreak gemacht und auf dem 3. fahren michar und jatschek unter meiner Regie. 

und noch ein lustiges Video:


mit Bilderserie vom metalfreak


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Disco82 (25. Oktober 2010)

Hier mal meins,kurz aber knackig.

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/9686

Ich finde die slomo einfach super
Wäre definitiv VDW wert.


----------



## `Smubob´ (25. Oktober 2010)

Radde schrieb:


> Video-der-Woche hat nicht ganz gereicht


Frechheit!!


----------



## leo_s (25. Oktober 2010)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Frechheit!!


Naja, gegen einen News-Eintrag auf der Hauptseite hat man als normalsterblicher leider kaum eine Chance.


----------



## metalfreak (27. Oktober 2010)

nichts spektakuläres


----------



## Pfalzgott (27. Oktober 2010)

metalfreak schrieb:


> nichts spektakuläres


----------



## pfalz (27. Oktober 2010)

huhuhu, schön das Gas stehen lassen....

und dennoch vorbildlich Verhalten...


----------



## Berghaemmerer (27. Oktober 2010)

Na, da wart ihr aber so schnell dass ihr die Sprünge am Wegrand verpasst habt. 

Noch ein weng Spass im Lautrer Wald vom So Mittag:


----------



## cougar1982 (28. Oktober 2010)

metalfreak schrieb:


> nichts spektakuläres


 
schönes video mit noch besserer mugge 
das ist auch eine miener lieblingsstrecken. dort fahr ich jetzt auch gleich wieder hin. leider komm ich mit meinen 120mm nicht ganz so schnell runter. ich brauch einfach auch mehr federweg.


----------



## metalfreak (28. Oktober 2010)

die strecke braucht eig kaum federweg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michar (28. Oktober 2010)

cougar1982 schrieb:


> schönes video mit noch besserer mugge
> das ist auch eine miener lieblingsstrecken. dort fahr ich jetzt auch gleich wieder hin. leider komm ich mit meinen 120mm nicht ganz so schnell runter. ich brauch einfach auch mehr federweg.






ich wär auch gern so schnell unterwegs.. gut das ich 200mm hab um die technischen herrausforderungen des trails meistern zu koennen...
wenn ich schon hier bin..nochn foto...am auslöser die radde:


----------



## HeavyBiker (28. Oktober 2010)

echt geiles bild... aber ich versuch mir grad vorzustellen was du als startrampe benutzt hast, oder höhe durch speed?


----------



## michar (28. Oktober 2010)

der steinhubbel hinten am baum...


----------



## HeavyBiker (28. Oktober 2010)

net schlecht 

hmmm... muß mir mal neue leute suchen zum fahren ... irgendwie pusht mich das alleine fahren net genug und ich tret skill mäßig glaub ich im mom auf der stelle


----------



## GravityForce (28. Oktober 2010)

@metalfreak: Das Video rockt wie Lumpi! 
Der Trail fährt sich Live aber auch so gut wie er im Video rüberkommt, Highspeed pur ;D

RIDE ON!


----------



## `Smubob´ (28. Oktober 2010)

cougar1982 schrieb:


> leider komm ich mit meinen 120mm nicht ganz so schnell runter. ich brauch einfach auch mehr federweg.


Quark! Das ist eine der Strecken, die ich sehr gerne auch mal mit dem Hardtail runter rausche, weil sie eben recht flowig ist.




michar schrieb:


> der steinhubbel hinten am baum...


...kickt zwar nicht übermäßig, aber man kommt trotzdem sehr gut in die Luft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michar (28. Oktober 2010)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> net schlecht
> 
> hmmm... muß mir mal neue leute suchen zum fahren ... irgendwie pusht mich das alleine fahren net genug und ich tret skill mäßig glaub ich im mom auf der stelle



naja..so hometrail autobahnen zu fahren ist halt vom (technischen) trainingsfaktor auch eher bescheiden! ein großer faktor ist sicherlich auch streckentechnisch schritte nach vorne zu machen und sich an technische härtere strecken rannzutrauen! das in kombination mit ein paar leuten die besser fahren und entsprechende erfahrungen mitbringen hilft meistens, sich dinge abzuschauen ist oft ne gute sache! ich wuerde mich aufjedenfall nicht wundern das nach der 10.000 abfahrt vom weinbiet sich nichts mehr tut...


----------



## HeavyBiker (28. Oktober 2010)

michar schrieb:


> ...und sich an technische härtere strecken rannzutrauen! das in kombination mit ein paar leuten die besser fahren und entsprechende erfahrungen mitbringen hilft meistens...



genau das ist mein gedanke 

werd mich nächste woche mal in todtnau versuchen, bin grad mal par km von dort ne woche zum urlaub


----------



## SlipKoRn (28. Oktober 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

wollt grad mein Video hier präsentieren. Doch irgendwie hab ich es noch nich ganz verstanden wie man ein Video aus dem Videoalbum durch Codes hier einfügt 

bitte um kurze erklärung


----------



## soulrocker (28. Oktober 2010)

metalfreak schrieb:


> nichts spektakuläres



nichts spektakuläres? ...ist doch mal schön schnell, hehe 
Als "Tourist" kenne ich noch nicht alle Trails am Weinbiet, der ist
aber auch fett. Den grünen Punkt runter fand ich top...

ride on


----------



## metalfreak (28. Oktober 2010)

Joa das war der blau-weiße Trail, aber der grüne ist auch schön  Genau wie der rote Punkt.


----------



## Radde (28. Oktober 2010)

Hey geiles Video! zum Einbinden benutzt du  unter deinem Video "Einbetten und Empfehlen...."  und dann einfach den "forumcode" reinkopieren!
[  VIDEO=9  8  4  0]d.a.t. - Fallen Greenery[  /  VIDEO   ]" - so nur ohne leerzeichen.

Was habt ihr eigentlich alle mit dem Russenweg? ^^ den kann man nur schnell fahren! 


letztes Jahr mit dunkel :


----------



## SlipKoRn (28. Oktober 2010)

danke radde


----------



## cougar1982 (28. Oktober 2010)

metalfreak schrieb:


> die strecke braucht eig kaum federweg


 naja kommt immer auf die geschwindigkeit drauf an. ich brauch 115mm von meinen 120mm und hab den druck schon auf ca 20kg mehr eingestellt wie rockshox für mein gewicht angiebt. aber gut find ich die strecke auf jeden fall. da kann mans mal richtig laufen lassen.


----------



## .floe. (28. Oktober 2010)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> werd mich nächste woche mal in todtnau versuchen, bin grad mal par km von dort ne woche zum urlaub



In der einen Woche in Todtnau kommst du skillmäßig garantiert voran! Da lernste mehr wie in 8 Wochen auf den Hometrails. Mach ein paar geile Bilder, ich bin echt neidisch


----------



## HeavyBiker (28. Oktober 2010)

.floe. schrieb:


> In der einen Woche in Todtnau kommst du skillmäßig garantiert voran! Da lernste mehr wie in 8 Wochen auf den Hometrails. Mach ein paar geile Bilder, ich bin echt neidisch



ja werd mal sehen was sich machen lässt mit bildern... hab halt nur so ne canon compact digicam 08/15 

freu mich auch schon drauf... von 8 tagen urlaub werd ich 4 oder 5 im park sein... der rest gehört der family  (naja ich nehm auch noch das AM mit... vieleicht ergibt sich noch die ein oder andere kleine tour...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GravityForce (28. Oktober 2010)

@slipkorn:  super Video !


----------



## Optimizer (29. Oktober 2010)




----------



## Kelme (29. Oktober 2010)

Grandioses Filmchen, Herr Optimizer . 
Ich steh' ja nicht so auf das Helmcam-Gezappel und da kommt mir so eine Kameraführung sehr entgegen.
Ich war heute nicht mit dem Rad unterwegs, habe aber zumindest mal den Strecke in Richtung Molleyama San inspiziert.





Dabei nebenbei noch ein "japanisches" Foto geschossen.





Ein nicht-japanisches war auch noch dabei.


----------



## HeavyBiker (29. Oktober 2010)

das japanische und nicht japanische ist echt schön


----------



## Radde (29. Oktober 2010)




----------



## HeavyBiker (29. Oktober 2010)

is das jetzt japanish oder nicht ?  ... aber nice... auf jeden


----------



## Kelme (29. Oktober 2010)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> is das jetzt japanish oder nicht ?  ... aber nice... auf jeden


Ne, das ist italienisch ... . So wie das hier.




Das Land "Vor der Pfalz" oder Vorderpfalz von kelme_sis auf Flickr

Ist eine Aufnahme aus dem Sommer von der Kalmit morgens um ca. 05:30 Uhr.


----------



## Lynus (29. Oktober 2010)

Radde macht mir allmählich Angst: 
Der Typ kann gut fahren, macht gute Filme und jetzt noch solche Fotos...

Wo soll das noch hinführen ?


----------



## Flugrost (29. Oktober 2010)

Lynus schrieb:


> Radde macht mir allmählich Angst:
> Der Typ kann gut fahren, macht gute Filme und jetzt noch solche Fotos...
> 
> Wo soll das noch hinführen ?



In den Knast. 
Weil wer berühmt wird, hat unweigerlich mit Koks und Nutten zu tun.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfalz (29. Oktober 2010)

> Koks und Nutten



was? wo?


----------



## Romarius (30. Oktober 2010)

Optimizer schrieb:


>



schön!


----------



## eL (30. Oktober 2010)

darin investiert man heutzutage sein geld !

besser als Koppkissen oda Bank


----------



## leo_s (30. Oktober 2010)

Kleines Video von Bismarkturm, Kalmit und Neustadter Ländle:
Würde mich echt über konstruktive Kritik freuen.


----------



## Whip (30. Oktober 2010)

.


----------



## kassidy (30. Oktober 2010)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berghaemmerer (30. Oktober 2010)

leo_s schrieb:


> Kleines Video von Bismarkturm, Kalmit und Neustadter Ländle:
> Würde mich echt über konstruktive Kritik freuen.



Schöne Fahrszenen,  der Schnitt u die Mukke werden im allgemeinen  viel zu überbewertet, is jetzt in dem Fall aber auch ned schlecht


----------



## Flugrost (30. Oktober 2010)

Nein, der Schnitt ist wichtig. Die Musik dito. Passt beides wird es stimmig so das Bildmaterial es hergibt.


----------



## Radde (30. Oktober 2010)

@leo: Verbesserungsvorschläge haste ja schon bekommen, aber insgesamt total stimmig, jetzt fehlt nur noch ne bessere Cam und mehr flow beim fahren, aber da seid ihr ja auf dem richtigem Weg!

Euer Schicksals-gap von heute:





und weiter unten der Corner:









Das rote ist der jatschek, das blaue bin ich.


----------



## guru39 (30. Oktober 2010)

Optimizer schrieb:


>



Sehr geil Deine Persöhnlichkeitsspaltung  Wie hast Du das gemacht?




leo_s schrieb:


> Kleines Video von Bismarkturm, Kalmit und Neustadter Ländle:
> Würde mich echt über konstruktive Kritik freuen.



Ich fand doi Vid goil  Musik abbrechen, nur weil das Videomaterial zu Ende ist, finde ich aber nicht so gut. Geht mir aber manchmal auch so


----------



## lomo (31. Oktober 2010)

Doof gelaufen ...




reingefallen von *lomo* auf Flickr


Pheromone ... wozu?




B_A_S_F von *lomo* auf Flickr


----------



## pfalz (31. Oktober 2010)

Heute mal was Anderes machen...


----------



## Optimizer (31. Oktober 2010)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Nein, der Schnitt ist wichtig. Die Musik dito. Passt beides wird es stimmig so das Bildmaterial es hergibt.



Absolut richtig! Einfach ein ungeschnittenes Helmcamvideo mit Schreddermusik unterlegt, macht noch kein gutes Video aus.



guru39 schrieb:


> Sehr geil Deine Persöhnlichkeitsspaltung  Wie hast Du das gemacht?



Weiß ich auch nicht. Mein Psychiater vermutet, irgendwas aus der Kindheit sei dafür verantwortlich.


----------



## Pfalzgott (31. Oktober 2010)

lomo schrieb:


> Doof gelaufen ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey Lomo,
das grüne Monster in deinem Album ist das deiner?


----------



## lomo (31. Oktober 2010)

Pfalzgott schrieb:


> Hey Lomo,
> das grüne Monster in deinem Album ist das deiner?



Der hier?




Coupe1 von *lomo* auf Flickr

Nö, gehört nem Arbeitskollegen aus der Prototypenwerkstatt. Ich kann mir sowas nicht leisten


----------



## GrinZ (31. Oktober 2010)

Radde schrieb:


> und weiter unten der Corner:




Was machste denn da im Baum?! Ständig nagen Biker Bäume an .... deshalb sind wir im Wald nicht gern gesehen ... erst die Raupen dann die Radden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfalzgott (31. Oktober 2010)

lomo schrieb:


> Der hier?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja genau den meine Ich!!!
Wo kann man den mal live sehen?


----------



## lomo (31. Oktober 2010)

Pfalzgott schrieb:


> Ja genau den meine Ich!!!
> Wo kann man den mal live sehen?



Muss ich mal den Kollegen anhauen.
Ach ja, 330 PS bei 980 kg ...


----------



## Pfalzgott (31. Oktober 2010)

lomo schrieb:


> Muss ich mal den Kollegen anhauen.
> Ach ja, 330 PS bei 980 kg ...



Lol, muss gehen wie Hölle der Kadett.
Da muss Ich an meine Lehrzeit bei Opel zurück denken, da haben se noch anständige Autos gebaut.

Wäre nett wenn Du mir bescheid geben könntest!


----------



## Houschter (31. Oktober 2010)

Pfalzgott schrieb:


> Ja genau den meine Ich!!!
> Wo kann man den mal live sehen?



Evtl. Donnerstags bei den "Touristikfahrten" in Hockenheim. Da dürften so manche 11er und Konsorten alt aussehen!


----------



## Berghaemmerer (31. Oktober 2010)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Absolut richtig! Einfach ein ungeschnittenes Helmcamvideo mit Schreddermusik unterlegt, macht noch kein gutes Video aus.



Perfekt isses natürlich wenn gefahrener Schwierigkeitsgrad, Schnitt und Mukke harmonieren wie es Meister Radde ständig vormacht 
Aber da wir ja hier ein MTB- und kein Filmschnittforum haben lege ich halt mal mehr Wert auf das Fahrerische, ohne das verpufft imho auch der beste Schnitt und die chilligste Musik


----------



## donnersberger (31. Oktober 2010)

lomo schrieb:


> Pheromone ... wozu?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



das sind doch diesen Lockstoffe, mit denen die Wanderer in die Weinberge gelockt werden, damit sie sich nicht im Wald verlaufen

Ist das ein Quiz - hab ich jetzt was gewonnen?


----------



## lomo (1. November 2010)

donnersberger schrieb:


> das sind doch diesen Lockstoffe, mit denen die Wanderer in die Weinberge gelockt werden, damit sie sich nicht im Wald verlaufen
> Ist das ein Quiz - *hab ich jetzt was gewonnen?*



'N hunderter Pack Pheromone als Weihnachtsschmuck für den Christbaum.


----------



## lomo (1. November 2010)

Pfalzgott schrieb:


> Lol, muss gehen wie Hölle der Kadett.






Coupe2 von *lomo* auf Flickr

Ist ein C20LET drin, allerdings mit nem Lader von der Konkurrenz (mit größerem Verdichterrad)


----------



## Pfalzgott (1. November 2010)

lomo schrieb:


> Coupe2 von *lomo* auf Flickr
> 
> Ist ein C20LET drin, allerdings mit nem Lader von der Konkurrenz (mit größerem Verdichterrad)



Net schlecht, mich würd sehr interessieren wie er den Hauptbremszylinder so weit vorne verbaut hat!

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dämon__ (1. November 2010)

*Wir waren auch mal wieder ein paar Pädcha rocken* 













@Opti nettes Video


----------



## Hardtail94 (1. November 2010)

Hier mal meine Version der Herbstferien mit Leo.
HOffe es gefällt 


Edit meint an der Kalmit habe noch jemand seinen Handschuh verloren.
Wer einen vermisst kann sich ja mal melden

Und den Müll hat auch mal wieder NIEMAND "vergessen" -.-


----------



## Hamecker (1. November 2010)

Der Streifen ist extra lässig. Sehr schön.


----------



## Hamecker (1. November 2010)

Dämon schrieb:


> *Wir waren auch mal wieder ein paar Pädcha rocken*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Sehr coole Tour. In dieser Runde immer wieder gerne.
@Dämon: Und vergiss die eine Spitzkehre ja nicht. Habe heute noch ein paar leckere entdeckt. Die Ein oder Andere könntest auch du schaffen.
Meine Aktion beim Downhill war ein Zufallstreffer.


----------



## lomo (1. November 2010)

Herbschd is schee! 




hingelegt von *lomo* auf Flickr


----------



## Hardtail94 (1. November 2010)

Hamecker schrieb:


> Der Streifen ist extra lässig. Sehr schön.




Voten nicht vergessen 
Zeugs aus der Region soll ja schließlich gefördert werden...^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GravityForce (1. November 2010)

Gestern in der Gegend 
















RIDE ON!


----------



## Dämon__ (1. November 2010)

Hamecker schrieb:


> @Dämon: Und vergiss die eine Spitzkehre ja nicht. Habe heute noch ein paar leckere entdeckt. Die Ein oder Andere könntest auch du schaffen.[/SIZE][/FONT]
> Meine Aktion beim Downhill war ein Zufallstreffer.



Werde versuchen mich zu bessern, komme bei nächster Gelegenheit vorbei dann testen wir die. 

Hardteil94 meine Stimme hast du,bitte mehr davon besonders nach 2.00min


----------



## Optimizer (1. November 2010)

Dämon schrieb:


>


@Hamecker: Wo issen des? War de Schlettebacher auch dabei? Ich meine ihn in dem Bild hinten rechts erkannt zu haben....


----------



## pfalz (1. November 2010)




----------



## Hamecker (1. November 2010)

@Optimizer: Korrekt, das ist Schlettenbacher. Das Bild entstand auf dem Kreuz Felsen oberhalb von Hääschde.


----------



## SlipKoRn (2. November 2010)

Abend 

hab hier noch ein weiteres Video für euch 

viel spass damit


----------



## Hardtail94 (2. November 2010)

SlipKoRn schrieb:


> Abend
> 
> hab hier noch ein weiteres Video für euch
> 
> viel spass damit




 nice


----------



## Optimizer (2. November 2010)

Ein kleiner Recut mehrerer Trailausfahrten aus dem Jahre 2009:


----------



## katermurr (2. November 2010)

dann pack ich auch noch eins drauf, zum Saisonabschluss gibt's hier ja nen regelrechten Videoregen


----------



## el Zimbo (2. November 2010)

Schön, dass im Herbst so viele Videos geschnitten werden, die Qualität lässt ja immer seltener zu wünschen übrig. 

Aber was ist denn ein Saisonabschluss???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## katermurr (2. November 2010)

hehe, unter 15° geh ich nicht ausm Haus


----------



## Radler-01 (3. November 2010)

lomo schrieb:


> Der hier?
> 
> 
> 
> Nö, gehört nem Arbeitskollegen aus der Prototypenwerkstatt. Ich kann mir sowas nicht leisten


 

...ich hab mal mit einen Heiko K. aus der Neustadter Ecke zusammengearbeitet, der hat vor fast 20 Jahren schon "haufenweise" C-Kadett´s geschweißt, getunt und zerlegt (geschrottet > und dann siehe 4 Wörter vorher )...


----------



## `Smubob´ (3. November 2010)

Wow, da ist man mal ein paar Tage hier nicht anwesend und schon hat man ne halbe Stunde Videos aufzuholen  Gefällt, weitermachen!  Aber auch die stimmungsvollen Fotos können begeistern.




Houschter schrieb:


> Evtl. Donnerstags bei den "Touristikfahrten" in Hockenheim.


Gut möglich, da hab ich vor einiger Zeit genau so ein grünes Gift einigen "Großkalibern" böse um die Ohren fliegen sehen  ...vielleicht war es ja sogar dieser!? (dem Klang nach damals aber noch ohne Zwangsbeatmung)


----------



## Houschter (3. November 2010)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Aber was ist denn ein Saisonabschuss???



Das erklären wir dir auf'm Lambi!


----------



## lomo (3. November 2010)

katermurr schrieb:


> hehe, unter 15° geh ich nicht ausm Haus



Hamecker? Bist Du es?
Geheimer Zweitaccount?


----------



## lukabe (4. November 2010)

Hab mich jetzt auch mal mit Filmen versucht:
Ist ziemlich kurz geraten, aber für den Anfang...


----------



## Hamecker (4. November 2010)

lomo schrieb:


> Hamecker? Bist Du es?
> Geheimer Zweitaccount?


 
Nöö, aber der Typ hat Stil.


Für Samstag sind 14,9° vorhergesagt und ich bin noch am überlegen wie ich aus der Freeride Hardtail Nummer komme. Die Temperatur ist ja nicht zumutbar. Möglicherweise macht der Regen einen Strich durch die Rechnung. Ansonsten hätte ich den Nerzmantel von der Oma leihen müssen.


----------



## Fibbs79 (5. November 2010)

Hamecker schrieb:


> Nöö, aber der Typ hat Stil.
> 
> 
> Für Samstag sind 14,9° vorhergesagt und ich bin noch am überlegen wie ich aus der Freeride Hardtail Nummer komme. Die Temperatur ist ja nicht zumutbar. Möglicherweise macht der Regen einen Strich durch die Rechnung. Ansonsten hätte ich den Nerzmantel von der Oma leihen müssen.



sind definitiv 0,1° zu wenig


----------



## lomo (7. November 2010)

Völlig OT

*Ah ja ...*




Ah ja von *lomo* auf Flickr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roischiffer (7. November 2010)

lomo schrieb:


> Völlig OT
> 
> *Ah ja ...*
> 
> ...



Wochenendausgabe FAZ  ... hats bei dir etwa geregnet


----------



## lomo (7. November 2010)

roischiffer schrieb:


> Wochenendausgabe FAZ  ... hats bei dir etwa geregnet



Keine Ahnung, war nicht draussen.


----------



## SlipKoRn (9. November 2010)

Hey

für das Video Fallen Greenery das ich demletzt geuppt habe gibts nun ein Recut.
Die meisten Helmcam-Aufnahmen wurden ersetzt.


----------



## simsalonaut (9. November 2010)

SlipKoRn schrieb:


>



Schön gemacht & ohne Längen! 

Hier mein Bild gegen die ergrauenden Tage - Königstuhltrail kurz vorm Blockhaus im Mai:


----------



## HeavyBiker (11. November 2010)

nix besonderes... einfach bissi drausen gewesen heut, wer weis wos war?


----------



## Andi 3001 (11. November 2010)

double gaisberg?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SlipKoRn (11. November 2010)

Der Anlieger sieht aus wie der bei uns überm Neustadter Dirtpark zwischen Stepdown und Double.


----------



## benn9411 (11. November 2010)

SlipKoRn schrieb:


> Der Anlieger sieht aus wie der bei uns überm Neustadter Dirtpark zwischen Stepdown und Double.



meinst du mit dirtpark die tableline hinten am naturfreundehaus ?


----------



## HeavyBiker (11. November 2010)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> double gaisberg?



100 punkte


----------



## SlipKoRn (11. November 2010)

mist ... 

ehm ja die tableline am naturfreundehaus. eher gesagt unten an der straße die zum naturfreundehaus führt


----------



## Andi 3001 (11. November 2010)

war vorhin auch oben...bin aber die alte dh runter. war....rutischig


----------



## SlipKoRn (11. November 2010)

ohja das glaub ich das dort ziemlich rutschig wa .

kannst du mir zufällig berichten wie es dort oben aussieht? speziell der stepdown. viel arbeit das ding wieder in gang zu setzen?


----------



## HeavyBiker (11. November 2010)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> war vorhin auch oben...bin aber die alte dh runter. war....rutischig



wann warst denn oben? war heut auch oben so zwischen 13 und 13.30 ... bin aber net die DH´s runter sondern die speedtrails richtung leimen/nußloch


----------



## Andi 3001 (11. November 2010)

sind von 14-14:45 auffahrt von leimen aus und dann abfahrt. 16 uhr warn wir vom karlstorbahnhof schon wieder an der uni vorbei...und dann richtung heim. 

@ slipkorn: wen meinstn jetzt genau?! aufm gaisberg sollt doch alles normal sein, oder hab ich was verpasst?! (war ja heut nicht oben)..


----------



## HeavyBiker (11. November 2010)

hab gestern nur unten kurz bevor man am blockhaus parkplatz rauskommt nen kaputten kicker gesehen ... den hier mein ich


----------



## SlipKoRn (11. November 2010)

ouh sry 

andi ich hab dich vorhin anscheind mit benn verwechselt. dachte dein beitrag in dem standt " bin die alte dh runter..." war von ihm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (11. November 2010)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> hab gestern nur unten kurz bevor man am blockhaus parkplatz rauskommt nen kaputten kicker gesehen ... den hier mein ich



der war eh bescheiden

@slipkorn: ahh. egal nevermind


----------



## HeavyBiker (12. November 2010)

so... morgen mal wieder auf den weißen stein hoch... mal sehen ob wir ein par schöne matsch/regen bilder hinbekommen


----------



## HeavyBiker (12. November 2010)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> der war eh bescheiden
> 
> @slipkorn: ahh. egal nevermind



stimmt schon hat man zuviel abgezogen wurde der sprung ganz schön hoch für ne flat landung und zu wenig abzug plumpst man auf der anderen seite runter wie ein nasser sack


----------



## michar (13. November 2010)

paar bilder von heute vom weinbiet..ausloeser und bearbeitung mal wieder die radde:


----------



## Radde (14. November 2010)

das fehlt noch! - Fahrer is jatschek.


----------



## pfalz (14. November 2010)

Wann wart ihr oben?


----------



## HeavyBiker (14. November 2010)

schöne bilder 
finds lustig das einige voll eingepakt sind und ein aderer mit shirt und short fährt


----------



## michar (14. November 2010)

war eigentlich fast zu warm fuer ne jacke..heute is ja noch brutaler! leider sitz ich auf der arbeit..naja..wird heute sowieso die hoelle los sein! der fresstourismus laeuft an so tagen ja auf hochtouren


----------



## DAKAY (14. November 2010)

coole bilder, ba taugt mir voll


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hossianajoe (14. November 2010)

DAKAY schrieb:


> coole bilder, ba taugt mir voll



Hallo Dakay!
Und wann machen wir mal so super Bilder?


----------



## DAKAY (14. November 2010)

An mir solls nicht liegen, meld dich einfach mal wenn du fahren gehst, Bikepark wäre auch cool. Fahren is bei mir zwar noch nicht, aber mein Auslöserfinger ist tiptop
cheers


----------



## Optimizer (14. November 2010)

Parkplatzsuche:


----------



## HeavyBiker (14. November 2010)

hab schon was dazu geschrieben


----------



## `Smubob´ (15. November 2010)

michar schrieb:


> paar bilder von heute vom weinbiet..ausloeser und bearbeitung mal wieder die radde:


Sehr schöne Bilders!  Und Jatschek schon wieder ohne Knieschützer... der lernts auch nicht mehr  Das hinter ihm ist der Alex, oder?




michar schrieb:


> heute is ja noch brutaler! leider sitz ich auf der arbeit..naja..wird heute sowieso die hoelle los sein! der fresstourismus laeuft an so tagen ja auf hochtouren


Das Wetter gestern war echt krass... ich hab mich bei der Auffahrt zur Trifelsblickhütte in Shorts und kurzem Trikot total nassgeschwitzt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 selbst bei der Abfahrt hab ich nichtmal was dünnes langes gebraucht und das mitten im November.
Hab beim Hochfahren aufm Fahrweg auch schon gedacht, die Abfahrt wird zum Slalomparcours, waren extrem viele Familien mit Kinderwagen unterwegs, sogar aufm verwurzelten Trail...!  Aaaaaber ich hatte echt Glück, bei der Abfahrt aufm gesamten Trail nur ganze 2 Personengruppen, konnte also fast komplett durchgasen  Dabei hab ich dann gemerkt, dass ich Hardtail fahren bzw. Abfahrten am Stück nicht mehr gewöhnt bin... am Ende haben die Oberschenkel ganz schön gebrannt 

Hier noch der Erinnerungsschnappschuss um Punkt 12 oben am Trifelsblick:





Die Qualität der Cam am neuen Telefon ist echt annehmbar


----------



## lukabe (15. November 2010)

Da ich jetzt auch ne Cam hab mit der man in HD filmen kann, wollt ich mal fragen was ihr so für Videobearbeitungssoftware nutzt. Hab mal Magix Video Deluxe 17 angetestet, komm allerdings nicht so recht damit klar...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GravityForce (15. November 2010)

@radde: echt geile Bilder  da bekommt man direkt selber bock auf ne Runde!


----------



## Radde (15. November 2010)

Jau, seit dem ich mir das f 1,8er Objektiv geholt hab, macht fotografieren auch im Wald Spaß! 

@die anderen: Ab raus gehn Bilder und Videos machen und meinen Fred vollspammen damit! husch husch!


----------



## rostigerNagel (17. November 2010)

...Part2..
[URL="http:/[/URL]/


----------



## HeavyBiker (17. November 2010)

schönes video echt 

ich könnt mal von euch schützenhilfe brauchen...
hab auch grad ein vid zusammengeschnitten aber ich hör mir schon seit 2 stunden mukke an und kann mich für keinen song entscheiden 
das vid is ein "flowiges trail video" (naja mehr oder minder flowig  )
also keine hardcore sprünge oder krasse dh äktschen .
kann mir mal einer ein par tips geben für mukke


----------



## GravityForce (17. November 2010)

super video  Gefällt!


----------



## mcgable (17. November 2010)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> schönes video echt
> 
> ich könnt mal von euch schützenhilfe brauchen...
> hab auch grad ein vid zusammengeschnitten aber ich hör mir schon seit 2 stunden mukke an und kann mich für keinen song entscheiden
> ...



http://www.insearchofarose.de/insearch/mp3/Extravaganza/RedAndBlue.m3u


----------



## HeavyBiker (18. November 2010)

so... jetzt mein videochen  ... leider bei vimeo weil mtb video iwie net geht


----------



## pfalz (18. November 2010)

sehr schön...ich muss auch mal wieder auf den Weißen Stein...


----------



## mcgable (18. November 2010)

nice  .. leuder hab' ich hier keinen Sound


----------



## Radde (18. November 2010)

@Heavybiker: schönes Video, Musik passt! 

Bei dem hier macht der Großteil hier wohl besser vom Mute-knopf gebrauch  


ausserdem hab ich noch n bissel Dummgebabbels aus de Keschde-zeit im Angebot:



Vol.2 folgt demnächst! 

und noch n 2 Bilder vom Sonntag:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (18. November 2010)

Auf dem letzten Bild ist ganz rechts der Anflug eines "Bateman" zu sehen. Das gefällt .


----------



## GravityForce (18. November 2010)

@Radde: du bist zu krass  RESPEKT!
Wie oft haste in den Vids denn die Schallmauer durchbrochen?


----------



## Radde (18. November 2010)

also die schallmauer hab ich noch nich erreicht, oder is das der knall wenn man an nen baum fährt???

zum Thema:

ne kleine Collage... hab gestern mal den CC-ler in mir rausgelassen und meine alljährliche Tor-tour vollendet! War geil!  glaub das sind über 2000 Höhenmeter gewesen.


----------



## lomo (18. November 2010)

Radde schrieb:


> also die schallmauer hab ich noch nich erreicht, oder is das der knall wenn man an nen baum fährt???
> 
> zum Thema:
> 
> ne kleine Collage... hab gestern mal den CC-ler in mir rausgelassen und meine alljährliche Tor-tour vollendet! War geil!  glaub das sind über 2000 Höhenmeter gewesen.





Toll gemacht!


----------



## HeavyBiker (19. November 2010)

saugeil


----------



## -Itchy- (19. November 2010)

Hamma ! 
Das "Superman" Foto ist ja mal abgefahren !


----------



## katermurr (19. November 2010)

fettes Video, bist so flott dass die Mucke auch 1a passt


----------



## Berghaemmerer (19. November 2010)

Radde schrieb:


> also die schallmauer hab ich noch nich erreicht, oder is das der knall wenn man an nen baum fährt???



Ich meine das ist wenn man den Einschlagsknall zuerst hört bevor man das Ereignis sieht, hat was mit dem Dopplereffekt zu tun. Wenn die Einschlagsenergie, beispielsweise verursacht durch relativistische Geschwindigkeit hoch genug ist werden die Schallwellen vom Baum so beschleunigt dass sie noch vor den Photonen beim Beobachter eintreffen. Funktioniert aber nur bei Buchen und Eichen 

Ansonsten


----------



## pfalz (19. November 2010)

Jetzt brauch ich ein Bier...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FREAK-RIDER (20. November 2010)

so, hier mal die bilder des tages^^

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZLMrm5lIs9U"]YouTube        - Outtake biken[/nomedia]

... das einbetten hat leider nicht funktioniert


----------



## Radde (20. November 2010)

ohman Leute... das sieht haarig aus! Und eure Konstruktion erst    Kann es sein das der Absprung nicht 100% fest ist? 

Aber müsster mir mal zeigen, will da auch mal drüber


----------



## anulu (20. November 2010)

Was hat der denn gemacht? Kurz vorm Absprung nomma gebremst? 
Oder das sieht nur so aus, dasser bei de Anfahrt schnell is un dann ewig laaahm fliegt^^

aba schöner Sprung


----------



## Dämon__ (20. November 2010)

Autsch...


----------



## FREAK-RIDER (20. November 2010)

is 2m hoch und wenn du oben bist, biste halt leider etwas langsamer!! und die bremsen hab ich bei den 2 versuchen kein einziges mal berührt  (nicht mal beim abbremsen!)


----------



## guru39 (21. November 2010)

Radde schrieb:


> also die schallmauer hab ich noch nich erreicht, oder is das der knall wenn man an nen baum fährt???
> 
> zum Thema:
> 
> ne kleine Collage... hab gestern mal den CC-ler in mir rausgelassen und meine alljährliche Tor-tour vollendet! War geil!  glaub das sind über 2000 Höhenmeter gewesen.



geil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyBiker (21. November 2010)

Radde schrieb:


> also die schallmauer hab ich noch nich erreicht, oder is das der knall wenn man an nen baum fährt???
> 
> zum Thema:
> 
> ne kleine Collage... hab gestern mal den CC-ler in mir rausgelassen und meine alljährliche Tor-tour vollendet! War geil!  glaub das sind über 2000 Höhenmeter gewesen.



hab mirs grad nochmal angeschaut... ich glaub die tour wär ich echt gerne mitgefahren


----------



## -Itchy- (21. November 2010)

Mein erstes kleines, selbst zusammen geschnittenes Video .
Zum Ende war leider fast kein Licht mehr da, deswegen leider nur noch diese etwas "langweilige" Aufnahme von unten, ab der Hälfte des Runs. Sonnst bin ich aber ganz zufrieden für den ersten Versuch .
Seit also nicht zu streng .

Enjoy !


----------



## Berghaemmerer (21. November 2010)

Zufälligerweise war ich gestern auch dort 
Ich will ja wirklich ned zu streng sein, aber welcher Dilletant hat dich denn da gefilmt 
Mein Kameramann war da viel besser:


----------



## Berghaemmerer (22. November 2010)

FREAK-RIDER schrieb:


> so, hier mal die bilder des tages^^
> 
> YouTube        - Outtake biken
> 
> ... das einbetten hat leider nicht funktioniert



Wow, kann das sein dass ihr da Spass dabei hattet 
is doch immer wieder ein geiles Gefühl wenn der Schmerz nachlässt   
Wo steht denn das Ding (Pn)


----------



## Radde (22. November 2010)

echt komisch, dass wir uns in Wildbad so selten übern Weg gelaufen sind, so groß ist der Park ja eigentlich nicht  Bis auf das Licht sind die Videos gut, viel besser als das was wir letztes Jahr als Bikeparknoobs gefilmt haben!

Mal gespannt wie der Cross nächstes Jahr nach dem Umbau aussieht.

und noch Videomaterial von irgendwann zur Zeit des Weinlesefestes:


(Achtung: verschwendet evtl 9 Minuten eurer Lebenszeit)


----------



## pfalz (22. November 2010)

die Pumpbewegung hasch druff...


schönes Video


----------



## Berghaemmerer (22. November 2010)

Radde schrieb:


> echt komisch, dass wir uns in Wildbad so selten übern Weg gelaufen sind, so groß ist der Park ja eigentlich nicht  Bis auf das Licht sind die Videos gut, viel besser als das was wir letztes Jahr als Bikeparknoobs gefilmt haben!
> 
> Mal gespannt wie der Cross nächstes Jahr nach dem Umbau aussieht.



Wir sind nur 2x den Dh runter, Lukas hatte sich den wohl ned ganz so vorgestellt, aber beim ersten Mal darf man da schon etwas überrascht sein 
Wir waren überwiegend aufm Cross und Lukas nahm noch verschiedene Bodenproben vom Serpentinenpfad mit.
Die letzte Stunde bis zur Dämmerung haben wir dann das Filmmaterial aufgenommen. Besonders die unteren Sprünge sind noch verbesserungswürdig, aber ich war ziemlich platt vom ständigen 2 Kehren wieder hochschieben und Lukas gings wohl auch ned anders.
Auf den Umbau bin ich auch mal gespannt, den Freeridestrecken würds aber auch guttun...
Die 9min Lebenszeit opfere ich später da mom noch ein UL läuft


----------



## -Itchy- (22. November 2010)

Jo ... der DH ist echt krass !


----------



## michar (22. November 2010)

krass geil....


----------



## FREAK-RIDER (23. November 2010)

wer jetzt zum humbergspot fährt, fährt leider um sonst hin!!
es wurden die ankündigungen durchgesetzt!! der spot wurde abgerissen!! 

http://deotti.square7.ch/Joomla/

hier hat ein freund, der oben war, ein paar bilder geschossen!! wer dort war, wird die "zerstörung" erkennen!

gruß Felix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Itchy- (23. November 2010)

R.I.P.


----------



## GravityForce (24. November 2010)

Da denkt man sich, "das Lied is doch perfekt für'n Video....musste ma machen"
...dann kommt der Radde daher und hat die gleiche Idee ;D
 dafür!
 für's Vid

RIDE ON!


----------



## soulrocker (24. November 2010)

-Itchy- schrieb:


> Jo ... der DH ist echt krass !



Ja das isser, da wünscht man sich echt ein Big Bike 
Aber der 4 Cross ist auch ganz schön ausgefahren (auf jeden Fall seit ich das letzte mal da war)

...sieht doch schon ganz gut aus.

Bis bald im Wald,
ride on


----------



## soulrocker (24. November 2010)

FREAK-RIDER schrieb:


> so, hier mal die bilder des tages^^
> 
> YouTube        - Outtake biken
> 
> ... das einbetten hat leider nicht funktioniert



Hehe, ist das in Kanada oder was?
Krasses Teil, zum Glück seid Ihr noch Jung, da macht man sich nicht so schnell weh ;-)
Bin mal gespannt wie es aussieht wenn ihr denn draufhabt und dann drüberschanzt.....

ride on


----------



## Tobsn (25. November 2010)

Da freut man sich doch schon aufs WE.


----------



## Kelme (25. November 2010)

Hier passt das auch:





Neustadt gestern Abend bei der Auffahrt in Richtung Loog, aber noch deutlich im Stadtgebiet.


----------



## Radde (25. November 2010)

Au ja Schnee 

@Kelme:

Das is gut geworden! Carl Freytag Blick heisst der glaub ich:


----------



## Optimizer (25. November 2010)

Gestern noch ohne Schnee (aber mit schei$$ Regen):
Felslandblick über Erfweiler und Burg Altdahn


----------



## Kelme (25. November 2010)

@Optimizer: Ein herrlicher Platz, den ich zwar nicht mit dem Rad, aber dafür in Begleitung von Frau und Hund besucht habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Optimizer (25. November 2010)

Die folgende Serpentinenabfahrt ist auch nicht ohne. Der feuchte Untergrund macht Hinterradversetzen quasi zum Russisch-Roulette...
Hat aber saumäßig Spaß gemacht.


----------



## el Zimbo (25. November 2010)

Nur dort wo man mit dem Rad war, war man wirklich...


----------



## donnersberger (25. November 2010)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Die folgende Serpentinenabfahrt ist auch nicht ohne. Der feuchte Untergrund macht Hinterradversetzen quasi zum Russisch-Roulette...
> Hat aber saumäßig Spaß gemacht.



rutschisch Roulette


----------



## Hardtail94 (25. November 2010)

donnersberger schrieb:


> rutschisch Roulette



Dacht ich auch beim durchlesen,und dann war da 2 beiträge weiter unten einer schneller als ich


----------



## Radde (26. November 2010)

Ein kurzer Kurzfilm über den ersten Schnee:


----------



## HeavyBiker (26. November 2010)

sehr schönes video 

wollte heut auch in den schnee aber leider lief mir die zeit davon und dann mußte ich auch noch beim standaufbau für nen weihnachtsmarkt helfen... naja wenigstens gabs die schupfnudel und glühwein für umme  ... hicks...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dddakk (26. November 2010)

@radde
Wie immer: super Filmsche!
Tipp: Geh mal auf die Ostseite der Berge, da hats deutlich mehr weiße Pracht.
Siehe auch meine Büldscher.


----------



## Radde (26. November 2010)

öhm, glaub dass bei euch in Heidelberg generell mehr geschneit hat. Hab jetzt am Weinbiet alle Seiten abgeklappert, die Wege sind seid heute auch alle wieder größtenteils frei.


----------



## Dddakk (26. November 2010)

Yep! Habe eben mehrere Trails entvirgint. Aber unter 300HM zum Teil tiefer Matsch darunter. Aber das kannst du ja..... . Jetzt: KwaddroStatschioni und Glühbums!

@donnersbums: Powder hats auch hier!


----------



## michar (27. November 2010)

hat ja nochmal nachgeschneit..duerfte jetzt doch noch einiges mehr liegen! temperaturen passen ja...


----------



## Optimizer (27. November 2010)

Dddakk schrieb:


> Yep! Habe eben mehrere Trails entvirgint.



Das heißt "defloriert"


----------



## Tobsn (27. November 2010)

Schriesheimer Steinbruch von ganz oben.
Klassische Abfahrt vom Weißenstein gen Schriesheim via Ölberg war heute top. 
Deutlich mehr Schnee als in der Pfalz.


----------



## Dddakk (27. November 2010)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Das heißt "defloriert"



..das war "denglisch".  

und das lustige, eben waren die wieder refloriert 
Hat wirklich gestern noch geschneit da oben.

Aber 7 GBB haben wieder entfloriert.

nü iss guud   

Betze 5:0


----------



## Hardtail94 (27. November 2010)

Dddakk schrieb:


> Betze 5:0




klar,was sonst?


----------



## Berghaemmerer (28. November 2010)

Weinbiet gestern:





















thx an Radde u den anderen Markus für die Pics bzw die Filmerei


----------



## -Itchy- (28. November 2010)

Sehr geil !
Das 2te Pic ... die "Stufen" muss ich auch noch runter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berghaemmerer (30. November 2010)

Als "Übungsterrrain" kommt da auch der DH von Wiba in Frage 

hier nochmal das Ganze bewegt:


----------



## Radde (30. November 2010)

Winterdienst in Lautern:


----------



## Berghaemmerer (1. Dezember 2010)

Aber leicht angetrunken oder wa? 
Ist das Richtung Uni/Bremerhof?


----------



## HeavyBiker (1. Dezember 2010)

Radde schrieb:


> Winterdienst in Lautern:



ha ha  ich werf mich weg


----------



## soulrocker (3. Dezember 2010)

Gestern -6° und Schnee in KL, der Winter kann mich mal 
...leider schlechte Bild Quali...
ride on


----------



## Berghaemmerer (3. Dezember 2010)

Die Ecke kommt mir bekannt vor


----------



## HeavyBiker (3. Dezember 2010)

wir sind morgen auf dem weißen stein aber leider is meine cam im eimer ... wenn überhaupt hab ich so ne supermarkt knipse am start


----------



## -Itchy- (3. Dezember 2010)

@soulrocker und den anderen typ aufm bild 

Ihr Styler ! 

Hab gestern auf der Arbeit um 0900 an euch gedacht, der Morgen war ja perfekt zum Biken !

Cheers !


----------



## mac80 (4. Dezember 2010)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> wir sind morgen auf dem weißen stein aber leider is meine cam im eimer ... wenn überhaupt hab ich so ne supermarkt knipse am start



http://video.mpora.com/watch/Hwe7rqHOr/

so oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfalz (4. Dezember 2010)

Winebeat heute..leider nur ein handybild...


----------



## anulu (4. Dezember 2010)

@mac80

hammer video 

mit 2-3 weniger Slowmos wärs nochmal geiler... aber macht bock anzuschaun


----------



## HeavyBiker (4. Dezember 2010)

mac80 schrieb:


> http://video.mpora.com/watch/Hwe7rqHOr/
> 
> so oder?



net ganz so... war echt schwierig heut speed aufzubauen... wir dachten die ganze zeit einer hält uns hinten fest so "massiv" war der schnee... aber ansonst wars ne heiden gaudi , und ich war von meinem vorn neu aufgezogenen swampthing reifen echt angenehm überrascht


----------



## fekster (5. Dezember 2010)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> net ganz so... war echt schwierig heut speed aufzubauen... wir dachten die ganze zeit einer hält uns hinten fest so "massiv" war der schnee...



kann ich nur bestätigen, war scheie anstrengend, aber snowrides rocken einfach!!!

@mäc: geil was du wieder ausgegraben hast , sieht aber eher nach ks aus oder!?


----------



## HeavyBiker (5. Dezember 2010)

fekster schrieb:


> kann ich nur bestätigen, war scheie anstrengend, aber snowrides rocken einfach!!!
> 
> @mäc: geil was du wieder ausgegraben hast , sieht aber eher nach ks aus oder!?



ja das meiste ist ks in dem vid... nur weniges vom ws...


----------



## -Itchy- (6. Dezember 2010)

War dat WE so schäää 





Edit: Hab mal bissel am Kontrast gedreht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## soulrocker (6. Dezember 2010)

-Itchy- schrieb:


> War dat WE so schäää



...man siehts 

enjoy the ride


----------



## katermurr (6. Dezember 2010)

goile Hose!


----------



## Berghaemmerer (6. Dezember 2010)

Und ein dazu passend geiler Fahrstil: 


aber auch der Rest des Quartetts kam am Samstag auf seine Kosten:


----------



## soulrocker (7. Dezember 2010)

Berghaemmerer schrieb:


> Und ein dazu passend geiler Fahrstil:
> aber auch der Rest des Quartetts kam am Samstag auf seine Kosten:




hehe, der Itchy. Schade das es kein Video von seinem spektakulären Sprung und von der noch spektakuläreren versemmelten Landung gibt
die er vor ein paar Wochen am Weinbiet abgeliefert hat,,,

@Berghaemmerer
ist die Treppe auf dem letzten Bild im unteren Teil vom Trail mit dem Grünen Punkt? ...kommt gut

enjoy the ride


----------



## Speedbullit (7. Dezember 2010)

dürfte die treppe am steinbruch unten bei gimmeldingen sein


----------



## -Itchy- (7. Dezember 2010)

soulrocker schrieb:


> hehe, der Itchy. Schade das es kein Video von seinem spektakulären Sprung und von der noch spektakuläreren versemmelten Landung gibt
> die er vor ein paar Wochen am Weinbiet abgeliefert hat,,,
> 
> @Berghaemmerer
> ...




Da war ich aber nich so schnell wieder auf den Beinen .
Und Speedbullit hat recht, ist die Treppe Richtung Gimmeldingen.


----------



## GrinZ (7. Dezember 2010)

Da wär ich fast im stehen umgefallen


----------



## HeavyBiker (7. Dezember 2010)

alter... bin von 20 min aufgestanden , rausgeschaut und der ganze schnee ist weg... ist das sonst auch überall so in der region


----------



## anulu (7. Dezember 2010)

Joa hier in Lautern regnets auch schon den halben Tag. Nur noch Schneematsch aufer straße


----------



## -Itchy- (7. Dezember 2010)

Jaaaa  ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyBiker (7. Dezember 2010)

... na toll ... hier is netmal mehr schneematsch, nur noch wasser und regen ^^


----------



## Lynus (7. Dezember 2010)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> alter... bin von 20 min aufgestanden , rausgeschaut und der ganze schnee ist weg... ist das sonst auch überall so in der region



Nee, im Rest der Region steht man morgens auf und nicht erst abends


----------



## mcgable (7. Dezember 2010)

jaaa, weg mit dem Schnee  ich will wieder meinen Matsch haben


----------



## HeavyBiker (7. Dezember 2010)

Lynus schrieb:


> Nee, im Rest der Region steht man morgens auf und nicht erst abends



gillt aber auch nur für den rest der region der NICHT schicht arbeitet


----------



## Dddakk (7. Dezember 2010)

Komme gerade vom WS. 10-15cm sehr kompakter Nassschnee, oft Eis darunter. Die ersten Äste kommen runter.
Schwer zu fahren, besonders aufwärts.
Ich habe den Reifendruck so weit wie möglich gesenkt, dann gings so lala.
Wusch!


----------



## rostigerNagel (12. Dezember 2010)

[URL="http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/


----------



## lomo (12. Dezember 2010)

@Kelme:
Habe heute mal korrigierenderweise eingreifen müssen ....




zur Kalmit von *lomo* auf Flickr


----------



## HeavyBiker (12. Dezember 2010)

rostigerNagel schrieb:


> [URL="http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/[/URL]





vor allem der anfang in beerfelden...

das nach beerfelden find ich totalen mist... weil ich net weis wo das ist


----------



## Kelme (12. Dezember 2010)

lomo schrieb:


> @Kelme:
> Habe heute mal korrigierenderweise eingreifen müssen ....
> ...



Danke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobsn (13. Dezember 2010)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> ...das nach beerfelden find ich totalen mist... weil ich net weis wo das ist


Ich wurde auf die PRIVAT Strecke eines Radon Fahrers tippen. 
Der am Ende des Video auch fährt.


----------



## metalfreak (13. Dezember 2010)

Ich will SOMMER


----------



## -Itchy- (13. Dezember 2010)

Im mom ist das wetter ja mal echt geil  ... leider bringt es mir nix, da auf der maloche  ...

aber das ist schon echt fieß von dir, jetzt, so ein video rein zu stellen  ... da will man doch wirklich die "Fast Forward" taste drücken und ein bissel vor spulen, die Jahreszeit  ...

Maaaaaan .... hab ich jetzt B.A.B. ! 

BTW ... wie oft hast du denn jetzt schon das material umgeschnitten ? 
nich das ich es mir nich immer wieder gerne anschaue .


----------



## metalfreak (13. Dezember 2010)

Naja ist eig der einzige "Umschnitt". Es ist ja ein recap der Saison. Es wurde Material aus den Webisoden 1-3, ridin the pitch verwendet. Es sind auch einige bisher unveröffentlichte Szenen dabei 

2011 gibt's dann was mit voller Länge.


----------



## Radde (13. Dezember 2010)

Das Konkurenzvideo von mir:


Schön durch den Schnee gerutscht!  

Locations: Kaiserslautern/ Humbergnähe + Weinbiet, Bergstein

have fun!


----------



## Haardtfahrer (13. Dezember 2010)

Danke schön! 

Wenn ich ein Viertel davon mit dieser Leichtigkeit fahren könnte, dann ....

Hast Du einen Kameramann oder bist Du danach immer wieder bergauf zur Kamera zurück?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radde (13. Dezember 2010)

ich bin mein eigener Kameramann mit unterstützung von Mr. Stativ


----------



## metalfreak (13. Dezember 2010)

ein hoch auf die gopro  da sinkt die angst vor kollisionen um 90%


----------



## Berghaemmerer (13. Dezember 2010)

Schön geschneeballt, geile Mukke, perfekt geschnitten und die Hauptsache, richtig hammermässig gefahren


----------



## kawilli (13. Dezember 2010)

Radde schrieb:


> Das Konkurenzvideo von mir:
> 
> 
> Schön durch den Schnee gerutscht!
> ...



very, very geil, das nenne ich Snowfun. Sehr geil geschnitten, da kommt die Action richtig gut rüber. Wie viele Stunden oder Tage hast du denn, auf dem Bike und zu Fuß, für so ein Filmchen gebraucht?


----------



## Radde (13. Dezember 2010)

hm 4-5 stunden in lautern rumfahren und vllt 3h am Weinbiet. Aber zwischendrin fahr ich ja auch durch die gegend... schnitt wohl nochmal 4h...


----------



## lomo (13. Dezember 2010)

Radde schrieb:


> ...
> Schön durch den Schnee gerutscht!
> ...
> have fun!



Sehr 'kühles' Video.
Fein gemacht.


----------



## HeavyBiker (13. Dezember 2010)

metalfreak schrieb:


> Ich will SOMMER



video ist sehr sehr sehr geil


----------



## Dddakk (14. Dezember 2010)

Radde, reich das doch mal als Kurzfilm bei Oscar ein....   
Du gehörst nach Hollywood!


----------



## Radde (14. Dezember 2010)

ne Wildsau aufm roten Tepich, klaa!


----------



## Kelme (14. Dezember 2010)

Sehr geschmeidig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (15. Dezember 2010)

Sag mal, wieviel Versuche mit dem Schneball haste eigentlich gebraucht, um die Kamera zu treffen? (hat sich hier wohl jede/r schon insgeheim gefragt)


----------



## haubert (15. Dezember 2010)

@Radde, ist die dir über den Weg gelaufen?

Gruß

Leo


----------



## Kelme (15. Dezember 2010)

lomo schrieb:


> Sag mal, wieviel Versuche mit dem Schneball haste eigentlich gebraucht, um die Kamera zu treffen? (hat sich hier wohl jede/r schon insgeheim gefragt)



Ich fand schon vorher die Aktion, die Linse 143-mal vom Schneegestöber zu befreien, höchst engagiert. 
Aber an sich finde die Filme immer voll doof, weil sie mir so grausam meine eigene Beschränktheit auf dem Rad demonstrieren .


----------



## Radde (15. Dezember 2010)

Für den Versuch im Video hab ich bestimmt 10 anläufe gebraucht. Dafür hat der sofort geklappt:






ein Hoch auf die Gopro!

@haubert: sieht lecker aus!


----------



## donnersberger (15. Dezember 2010)

sauber


----------



## GravityForce (15. Dezember 2010)

dazu sag ich nur....raddescharf 
Echt Hammer Video...wenn ich nur halb so gut fahren könnte...

Ride on!


----------



## rostigerNagel (18. Dezember 2010)

is zwar nicht aus der Region aber es fahren ein paar mit...
[URL="http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/[/URL]


----------



## lomo (19. Dezember 2010)

'N Fahrradständer war heute nicht nötig ...




Lichtlein4_2 von *lomo* auf Flickr


----------



## HeavyBiker (19. Dezember 2010)

lomo schrieb:


> 'N Fahrradständer war heute nicht nötig ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



unglaublich... was so ein par meter ausmachen , bei uns hier ein klein bischen schneien dann regen und alles wegspülen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (19. Dezember 2010)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> unglaublich... was so ein par meter ausmachen , bei uns hier ein klein bischen schneien dann regen und alles wegspülen



Waren heute in der Randzone unterwegs.


----------



## HeavyBiker (19. Dezember 2010)

ah ok... hoffe da nimmt mich auch mal einer mit hin 
bräuchte mal nen pflaz guide...


----------



## Optimizer (20. Dezember 2010)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> ah ok... hoffe da nimmt mich auch mal einer mit hin
> bräuchte mal nen pflaz guide...


Die Gegend ist schai$$e, entweder liegt da nur Schnee:



Oder Kuchen und Glühwein sind ratzfatz leer:


----------



## Kelme (20. Dezember 2010)

"Leer" is awwer onnerschd. Aller guuht, wenigschdens de Gliehwoi hot geschmackt.


----------



## metalfreak (20. Dezember 2010)

schnee soweit das auge reicht :kotz:


----------



## lomo (20. Dezember 2010)

Kelme schrieb:


> "Leer" is awwer onnerschd. Aller guuht, wenigschdens de Gliehwoi hot geschmackt.



Anstandsrest!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## soulrocker (20. Dezember 2010)

erst Schnee, dann Regen, dann Schnee....was´n Wetter.
Gestern morgen war es aber richtig schön im Wald, auch wenn man bergauf
doch mal laufen mußte....Trailsurfen im Dezember.

enjoy the ride


----------



## Optimizer (20. Dezember 2010)

lomo schrieb:


> Anstandsrest!


Hab ich dann nachmittags noch weggewubbelt...


----------



## lomo (20. Dezember 2010)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Hab ich dann nachmittags noch weggewubbelt...



Und vorher schon probiert ... es sei dir gegönnt!


----------



## Kelme (20. Dezember 2010)

metalfreak schrieb:


> schnee soweit das auge reicht :kotz:
> ...


Ich hocke ja gerade mal wieder in MS. Da siehst du aber nix Schwarzes mehr auf der Straße. Die haben den Winterdienst wohl wegen Armut eingestellt. Sehr neckisch (Hecktriebler als Dienstfahrzeug ).


----------



## lomo (20. Dezember 2010)

Kelme schrieb:


> I Sehr neckisch (Hecktriebler als Dienstfahrzeug ).



Mit'm Hecktriebler hatte ich gestern am Beckenhof zu kämpfen ...


----------



## rostigerNagel (20. Dezember 2010)

[URL="http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/


----------



## FREAK-RIDER (20. Dezember 2010)

hey
wir müssen hier bei den ganzen videos uns ja echt anstrengen!! aber wir hoffen, wir können mithalten 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=syi1iNBHwiE"]YouTube        - White - Ride Kl[/nomedia]

wie macht man, dass man es einbetten kann?
thx im vorraus


----------



## anulu (20. Dezember 2010)

Lustig gemacht isses auf jedn Fall 

wie nennt sich das Lied ? ^^


----------



## pfalz (20. Dezember 2010)

war schön am Sonntag...leider nur ein mieses handyfoto





Geh jetzt noch ein bissl auf dem Parkplatz rumprohlen


----------



## FREAK-RIDER (20. Dezember 2010)

FREAK-RIDER schrieb:


> hey
> wir müssen hier bei den ganzen videos uns ja echt anstrengen!! aber wir hoffen, wir können mithalten
> 
> YouTube        - White - Ride Kl
> ...




also das lied kommt, wenn du in youtube, "alpenmusik" eingibst und dann das erst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leo_s (21. Dezember 2010)

Sehr witziges video, Ihr prägt den Bergriff "bike-wedeln" mit!
Die Musik und der Schnee haaben mich total an http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/5512 erinnert


----------



## Radde (21. Dezember 2010)

...das lass ich mal unkommentiert so stehn...

@FREAK-RIDER:

[y*t=Titel des Videos]das zeug von der URL das hinter dem "watch?v=" kommt[/y*t] und dann die Sterne weglassen

bis auf die lustige Weissabgleichrotation isses schon gut!  Idee is super!


----------



## Tobsn (21. Dezember 2010)

Sau geil


----------



## Berghaemmerer (21. Dezember 2010)

Soviel zum Material...
Hoffentlich werden wir künftig öfters driftende Omas sehen


----------



## -Itchy- (21. Dezember 2010)

Hahaha ... wie geil !!! 
Raddenscharf !
Die 360° sind ja mal geil .


----------



## Radde (21. Dezember 2010)

ich zähl das noch als 360-versuch... aber man muss ja noch ziele haben. und der 360°drift steht ganz oben auf meiner to-do-Liste im Schnee.


----------



## el Zimbo (21. Dezember 2010)

@Radde:
Weiß deine Mama, was du mit ihrem Fahrrad so alles treibst? 

...den 360 schaffst du evtl. auf ner Eisfläche, auf Schnee glaub ich da weniger dran.


----------



## Zelle (21. Dezember 2010)

Genau Radde: *Das schafft Du nie!* 

(um dich mal an bisschen anzusporen)


----------



## anulu (21. Dezember 2010)

FREAK-RIDER schrieb:


> also das lied kommt, wenn du in youtube, "alpenmusik" eingibst und dann das erst



 habs gfunde^^ verdammt geil 

@Radde: Top Video, viel gelacht 

Ich muss den Wheelie auf nem Omabike üben das kommt so geil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FREAK-RIDER (21. Dezember 2010)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=syi1iNBHwiE"]YouTube        - White - Ride Kl[/nomedia]






@ radde!
das bike wird mal richtig an seine grenzen gebracht!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




und thx für die beschreibung! nach einigen versuchen hab ich dann durchgeblickt


----------



## *Bike-freak* (21. Dezember 2010)




----------



## lomo (21. Dezember 2010)

@radde: Kühles Video 
Das Rad wäre was fürs Euerdorfer Rücktrittrenen


----------



## Radler-01 (22. Dezember 2010)

@radde:  mein bescheidener Kommentar zu Deinen beiden Videos:

>>>   CHAPEAU   <<< 

und das alte Damenrad kommt mit den Styles richtig gut


----------



## HeavyBiker (26. Dezember 2010)

hab einfach mal ein bischen was zusammengeschnibbelt von 2-3 tagen an denen ich die cam dabei hatte... nix besonderes aber machte laune


----------



## Optimizer (26. Dezember 2010)

Hinnerpalz meldet noch immer ca. 40-50cm abseits der Trampelspur. Trails schier unfahrbar, Waldautobahnen sind die großen Herausforderungen. Spaß und Schweiß bringt's allemal. Trotz -8°C hier in Rodalben:





Gruß
Der Optimizer - Rieslingschörlsche nach Schnee(rad)wanderung macht munter...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mcgable (27. Dezember 2010)

hmm, da bleib ich doch lieber zu hause


----------



## Berghaemmerer (27. Dezember 2010)

Weinbiet war sehr geil heute:





nee nee das bin ich nicht, bei mir sieht das so aus:





finde übrigens sehr positiv das der Hersteller meines Radels daran gedacht hat das man die Marke aus jeder Lage freifelsfrei erkennen kann 

aber es gab auch lichte Momente erfüllt von voller Kontrolle an die man sich gern erinnert:













ps:
alle Foddos by Radde

ride on 
Roland


----------



## FreeR1D3R (27. Dezember 2010)

@berghaemmerer

Sieht spaßig aus

Aber auch Heidelberg hatte heut einiges zu bieten...


----------



## leo_s (27. Dezember 2010)

Berghaemmerer schrieb:


> Weinbiet war sehr geil heute:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Einige Sekunden vorher sah das auch noch kontrollierter aus: 



war aber verdammt geil mit euch 2!


----------



## Berghaemmerer (27. Dezember 2010)

Hi Leo,
da sahs bei mir auch noch gut aus: 





@FreeR1D3R:
HD scheint ja ganz nett zu sein, Zeit dass mich Radde da auch  mal einführt 
bis denne
Roland


----------



## Radde (28. Dezember 2010)

immer ich...


----------



## HeavyBiker (28. Dezember 2010)

FreeR1D3R schrieb:


> @berghaemmerer
> 
> Sieht spaßig aus
> 
> Aber auch Heidelberg hatte heut einiges zu bieten...



stimmt war heut auch oben ... 3 mal 
... das erste mal selber hochgestrampelt von nußloch aus und dann 2 mal mit dem bus vom ehrenfriedhof direkt ganz hoch  hat nen heiden spass gemacht


----------



## rostigerNagel (4. Januar 2011)

[URL="http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/
[URL="http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/


----------



## HeavyBiker (4. Januar 2011)

schönes bike... farbe kommt in natura viel viel besser 

wo warste denn da unterwegs?


----------



## Berghaemmerer (5. Januar 2011)

Hey, 
schönes Radel hast du da, kommt mir verdächtig bekannt vor


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *Bike-freak* (5. Januar 2011)




----------



## Tobsn (7. Januar 2011)

Eine quick und dirty Produktion
*Snow8Ride vom Mittwoch 05.01.2011*

Im Gedenken an den herrlichen Schnee.


----------



## rmfausi (7. Januar 2011)

Hallo Tobsn,
das Video ist gut gelungen und interessant anzuschauen. Ich mache keinen Nightride, ohne gescheite Lampe eben. Am Anfang ist das der Hohlweg vom WS? Zum Schluss ist es die Treppe an der Strahlenburg runter. Zwischen drin sieht es teilweise fremd für mich aus. Seit ihr ganz normal das gelbe Kreuz gefahren?

Schönen Brückentag und WE noch, Gruss rmfausi.


----------



## Tobsn (7. Januar 2011)

rmfausi schrieb:


> ... Seit ihr ganz normal das gelbe Kreuz gefahren?..


Ist das gelbe Kreuz. 
Reihenfolge der Sequenzen stimmt auch.
Normal fahren wir über den Ölberg, den haben wir an dem Tag aber ausgelassen und sind auf dem gelben Kreuz geblieben.


----------



## RogerRobert (7. Januar 2011)

Jaja, schön wars im Schnee...


Gruss,
Farby


----------



## HeavyBiker (7. Januar 2011)

schöne videos 

ich werd mich heut mittag mal zum matschride aufmachen... mal sehen wie es da oben so aussieht, war vor 2 tagen das letzte mal oben


----------



## mcgable (7. Januar 2011)

.. und? Kann man fahren? Oder versinkt man im Morast?


----------



## mac80 (10. Januar 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

 hat Spaß gemacht...

Grz.

ps.: @mcgable:



der Titel des Bildes: schmodder...


----------



## Tobsn (10. Januar 2011)

Schönes Vid 

Ist dir in der letzten Sequenz die Linse leicht beschlagen?
Ist mir beim Skifahren immer passiert. 
Passt bei dir aber gut mit der Sonne.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobsn (10. Januar 2011)

Sportartunspezifisches Wintertraining â Rodeln


----------



## HeavyBiker (10. Januar 2011)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Sportartunspezifisches Wintertraining  Rodeln



sehr sehr geil... wo ist das denn und wann aufgenommen...??

bin mit meinem junior immer den königstuhl von ganz oben runter bis ehrenfriedhof aber da is ja leider kein schnee mehr


----------



## Tobsn (10. Januar 2011)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> sehr sehr geil... wo ist das denn und wann aufgenommen...??


Danke. 

Das ist in Südtirol Ratschings-Jaufen am 28.12.2010.

Strecke sind vereiste 5km und 550 Hm.
Beim schnellsten Run war ich unter 8 Minuten, sprich ca. 37,5 Schnitt. 
Auf den langen Geraden hat man 60-70 km/h, max liegt weit über 80km/h.

Für Familien meiner Meinung nach zu gefährlich.
Wir haben jedes Jahr Verluste.
Selber hab ich mir auf der Strecke vor Jahren die Rippen gebrochen, trotz Schutzweste.


----------



## HeavyBiker (10. Januar 2011)

danke für die infos... ich glaub das steht noch auf meiner todo liste


----------



## Radde (10. Januar 2011)

coole Videos! 

Bei mir wars die Woche irgendwie dreckiger und noch viel rutschiger als im Schnee:


Oink oink!


----------



## lomo (10. Januar 2011)

Kurze Hosen ... kühl!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dddakk (10. Januar 2011)

Ich wiederhole mich:
Hollywood!


----------



## Dämon__ (10. Januar 2011)

Radde deine Videos sind immer wieder sehenswert.


----------



## Berghaemmerer (10. Januar 2011)

Schöne Sauerei 
Wollte denn keiner mit?


----------



## Hardtail94 (10. Januar 2011)

Jetzt fängt er auch noch mit Hip-Hop an 
dein Musikgeschmack in Videos ist echt Antimainstream  und passn tuts auch immer^^


----------



## *Bike-freak* (10. Januar 2011)

mac80 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> hat Spaß gemacht...
> 
> ...



Schönes vid.
Was für ein seil verwendest du den für die cable cam?


----------



## rostigerNagel (10. Januar 2011)

[URL="http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/


----------



## HeavyBiker (10. Januar 2011)

achja .... der weiße stein 

schönes schnee vid


----------



## mac80 (10. Januar 2011)

@bike-freak: Danke, schau mal in den Cablemcam-Thread: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=444621

Grz.


----------



## rmfausi (10. Januar 2011)

Hallo rostigerNagel,
schönes Video. Wo finde ich die steinerne Wildsau die man am Anfang des Filmes zweimal sieht?

Gruss rmfausi


----------



## FREAK-RIDER (10. Januar 2011)

hier hagelt es ja nur so von videos!!
ich trau mich garnicht ein video von einer anderen sportart hier zu posten, aber ich machs trozdem 
is ein kleines urlaubs vid von freestyle anfängern 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v9uluxsw6Ow%22][yt=Ski-Style%202010/2011]v9uluxsw6Ow[/y"]YouTube        - Ski-Style 2010/2011[/nomedia]
[yt=Ski-Style 2010/2011][nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v9uluxsw6Ow%22][yt=Ski-Style%202010/2011]v9uluxsw6Ow[/y"]YouTube        - Ski-Style 2010/2011[/nomedia][/yt]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leo_s (10. Januar 2011)

@Freak-Rider: Ihr geht ja abartig ab. Ich bin eher der freerider, bzw abfahrt skier aber das was ihr mit den freeski abzieht ist ja wirklich unbeschreiblich.
Lässt mich die Wut auf die ganzen Leute vergessen, die mit ausgeprägt schlechtem Fahrstil und Freeski unter den Füßen die Piste verstopfen. 
Viel erfolg, lasst mal wieder was sehen!


----------



## Tobsn (11. Januar 2011)

FREAK-RIDER schrieb:


> ...ich trau mich garnicht ein video von einer anderen sportart hier zu posten, aber ich machs trozdem ...


Immer her damit... 
... ich fands


----------



## Tobsn (11. Januar 2011)

rmfausi schrieb:


> Hallo rostigerNagel,
> schönes Video. Wo finde ich die steinerne Wildsau die man am Anfang des Filmes zweimal sieht?...



Meine das ist die Sau die kurz vor dem Parkplatz am Langen Kirschbaum rechts steht. 
Von dort startet ein kurzer, witziger Naturlehrpfad.
Macht Spaß zum Biken, sind ein paar echt tricky Passagen drin.


----------



## HeavyBiker (11. Januar 2011)

...also ich war da bestimmt auch schon 1000 mal oben aber die steinsau is mir auch noch net über den weg gelaufen


----------



## Tobsn (11. Januar 2011)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> ...also ich war da bestimmt auch schon 1000 mal oben aber die steinsau is mir auch noch net über den weg gelaufen


Die muss halt auch mal für kleinen Wuzen. 
Aber die ist da.
Er startet am langen Kirschbaum, bei 28 sec sieht man im Hintergrund die kleine Hütte.
Nächste Sequenz ist dann an der kleine Hütte mit Sau.
...
Und fährt weiter den geteerten Weg zum WeißenStein


----------



## soulrocker (11. Januar 2011)

FREAK-RIDER schrieb:


> hier hagelt es ja nur so von videos!!
> ich trau mich garnicht ein video von einer anderen sportart hier zu posten, aber ich machs trozdem
> is ein kleines urlaubs vid von freestyle anfängern
> 
> ...



 sehr schön, ihr geht ab...Zugspitzarena und Ehrwald war ich auch schon, aber mit normalen Skiern, für den Park bin ich wohl zu alt  aber die Kicker sind mächtig, respekt und weiter so...
enjoy the ride


----------



## rmfausi (11. Januar 2011)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Die muss halt auch mal für kleinen Wuzen.
> Aber die ist da.
> Er startet am langen Kirschbaum, bei 28 sec sieht man im Hintergrund die kleine Hütte.
> Nächste Sequenz ist dann an der kleine Hütte mit Sau.
> ...



Den Pfad kenn ich, war auch schon mitm Bike dort und meine die Sau auch
dort schonmal gesehen zu haben, jetzt wo du es sagst .

Gruss rmfausi und Danke für die Aufklärung.


----------



## HC-NitrousRider (11. Januar 2011)

so jetzt auch meine videos mit verspätung

hier das video

und hier ein kleines "making of" von meinem video und das von mac80


----------



## katermurr (11. Januar 2011)

schön! hehe, der footplant am mäuerchen hat ja auch fast geklappt, ist mal ne idee...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyBiker (11. Januar 2011)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Die muss halt auch mal für kleinen Wuzen.
> Aber die ist da.
> Er startet am langen Kirschbaum, bei 28 sec sieht man im Hintergrund die kleine Hütte.
> Nächste Sequenz ist dann an der kleine Hütte mit Sau.
> ...



alles klaro... dann werd ich mal ausschau halten nach der alten wuz


----------



## HC-NitrousRider (11. Januar 2011)

katermurr schrieb:


> schön! hehe, der footplant am mäuerchen hat ja auch fast geklappt, ist mal ne idee...



mist, du hast meinen heimlichen trick erkannt


----------



## lomo (11. Januar 2011)

Die Kabel-Kamera ist kühl!!!


----------



## ketis (12. Januar 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> Die Kabel-Kamera ist kühl!!!



würde nur noch ein seil an die cam machen zwecks abbremsen und wieder zurückholen


----------



## HC-NitrousRider (12. Januar 2011)

ketis schrieb:


> würde nur noch ein seil an die cam machen zwecks abbremsen und wieder zurückholen




kommt dann evtl. beim nächsten mal dran.


----------



## Optimizer (12. Januar 2011)

Appetithäppchen für Bilder (und Bericht), die noch folgen:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Optimizer (12. Januar 2011)

Bämm:


----------



## -Itchy- (12. Januar 2011)

Nach deinen fotos zu urteilen, hast du immer die hochalpine kletter ausrüstung mit wenn du biken gehst.


----------



## HeavyBiker (13. Januar 2011)

vorgestern mitm HT am stuhl unterwegs gewesen 
hab mal das vid zusammengeschnibbelt weil bei dem wetter bekomm ich eh net mehr material


----------



## Mr.Monkey (15. Januar 2011)

http://videos.mtb-news.de//videos/view/11024 soo nochmal etwaas verspätet hier  es geht mir jett nur um konstruktive kritik, stativ fehlt, das hatten wir an dem tag nur nich zu verfügunng und vom fahrtechnischen her gehts jet auch deutlich besser.


----------



## Berghaemmerer (17. Januar 2011)

Spass bei der Steunadter Longtravelfraktion mit der neuen Fräse:

















warn richtig geiler Tag


----------



## metalfreak (17. Januar 2011)

das 2. und 3. bild hat was


----------



## HeavyBiker (17. Januar 2011)

vor allem das 3.


----------



## -Itchy- (17. Januar 2011)

Hätte da auch noch was 













Cheers !


----------



## Fox 100 (17. Januar 2011)

von Gestern:
Street Session in Ludwigshafen








Und noch ein Gruppenfoto:


----------



## Fox 100 (17. Januar 2011)

sorry doppelpost


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habbadu (17. Januar 2011)

-Itchy- schrieb:


> Hätte da auch noch was



...das erste gefällt mir gut - nach Spazz sehen aber alle drei aus


----------



## HeavyBiker (17. Januar 2011)

wow da war ja die hölle los in lu...


----------



## Berghaemmerer (17. Januar 2011)

habbadu schrieb:


> ...das erste gefällt mir gut - nach Spazz sehen aber alle drei aus


eigentlich waren wir zu sechst, hast aber schon recht, da waren drei Demos dabei


----------



## MannemerBu (17. Januar 2011)

Trag auch mal ne Kleinigkeit bei, keine Action-Pics, vielleicht gefällts ja trotzdem


----------



## GravityForce (17. Januar 2011)

Saubere Action in Lu-town! Wusste nicht dass wir hier einen Pool haben....(anmerkung an mich: mehr in der Stadt rumkurven )
 Jungs!!!

RIDE ON!


----------



## metalfreak (17. Januar 2011)

Heute mal die neue Cam getestet:


Dabei geschah auch folgendes Maleur:


----------



## HeavyBiker (17. Januar 2011)

schönes video 

schön viel flow und speed 

wie ist das mit der schwinge passiert?


----------



## metalfreak (17. Januar 2011)

beim genauen hinhören bricht die bei 0:40


----------



## Dddakk (17. Januar 2011)

schönes Filmchen! 

Aber das ne Schwinge bei so ner Belastung bricht... war das ein CYCO vom Aldi?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michar (17. Januar 2011)

isn bekanntes problem bei den sx trails bis 2008! wurde dann gefixt im letzten modell..


----------



## metalfreak (17. Januar 2011)

michar schrieb:


> isn bekanntes problem bei den sx trails bis 2008! wurde dann gefixt im letzten modell..



bis 2007  update gabs 08


----------



## soulrocker (17. Januar 2011)

Dabei geschah auch folgendes Maleur:



[/QUOTE]

..schönes Vid,
das Bild ist witzig, weil drunter steht:
Verkaufe: SX Trail Rahmenset


----------



## metalfreak (17. Januar 2011)

der ist jetzt verkauft


----------



## lomo (17. Januar 2011)

metalfreak schrieb:


> Heute mal die neue Cam getestet:
> ...
> Dabei geschah auch folgendes Maleur:




Uff!!!
Mit der Kamera kollidiert?


----------



## katermurr (17. Januar 2011)

metalfreak schrieb:


> bis 2007  update gabs 08



pfuh, Glück gehabt.

@soulrocker: das kennt man ja "Bei so einem Rahmen bleiben die üblichen Gebrauchsspuren (Steinschläge an der Schwinge etc.) natürlich nicht aus, ansonsten ist er aber noch top."


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyBiker (18. Januar 2011)

so... das erste war ja sozusagen beta... hier nun der recut in extendet version ... have fun


----------



## rostigerNagel (18. Januar 2011)

[URL="http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/...fragt nicht wo der Trail ist,wird eh nicht verraten....und wer es weiß behält es bitte für sich...


----------



## mcgable (18. Januar 2011)

Ey, wo is'n der Trail?  
Ist das jetzt nicht eher 'ne 2+1 Men Show?


----------



## HeavyBiker (18. Januar 2011)

ich kenn den trail zwar net aber ich weis wo ich suchen muß... und da ich noch urlaub hab...


----------



## `Smubob´ (18. Januar 2011)

Saugeil die neue Webisode! 

@ Michar: mit dir geh ich nicht mehr fahren, da muss ich am Ende eh nur


----------



## Dddakk (18. Januar 2011)

@rostiger Nagel

Da hab ich vor 4 Jahren mal "vorgespurt" und ein paar Anliegerchen und Serpentinchen gebaut. Aber ihr seid ja noch fleißiger gewesen.


----------



## HeavyBiker (18. Januar 2011)

Dddakk schrieb:


> @rostiger Nagel
> 
> Da hab ich vor 4 Jahren mal "vorgespurt" und ein paar Anliegerchen und Serpentinchen gebaut. Aber ihr seid ja noch fleißiger gewesen.



ha ha ...cool ... 4 jahre, solange fahr ich netmal... vor 4 jahren hätten mich keine 10 pferde auf ein fahrrad gebracht


----------



## HeavyBiker (18. Januar 2011)

ALTAAA ... grad hab ich wieder was mit windoof movie maker probiert  echt zum kotzen ...
hier sind ja genug video und schnitt profies unterwegs,* kann mir mal einer bitte ein prog. empfehlen für video schnitt vertonung bearbeitung und mit ein par einbaubaren effekten?* am besten natürlich für lau aber mittlerweile nervt mich das so das ich sogar bereit wäre etwas dafür springen zu lassen


----------



## strandi (18. Januar 2011)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> ALTAAA ... grad hab ich wieder was mit windoof movie maker probiert  echt zum kotzen ...
> hier sind ja genug video und schnitt profies unterwegs,* kann mir mal einer bitte ein prog. empfehlen für video schnitt vertonung bearbeitung und mit ein par einbaubaren effekten?* am besten natürlich für lau aber mittlerweile nervt mich das so das ich sogar bereit wäre etwas dafür springen zu lassen



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_video_editing_software 
Für Linux gibbet alles kostenlos


----------



## ketis (18. Januar 2011)

oder auf www.osalt.com ne andere alternative suchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dddakk (18. Januar 2011)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> ha ha ...cool ... 4 jahre, solange fahr ich netmal... vor 4 jahren hätten mich keine 10 pferde auf ein fahrrad gebracht



...vorm Krieg eben...


----------



## Radde (18. Januar 2011)

Also mein Programm heisst kdenlive (läuft am besten unter der grafischen oberfläche KDE) und das läuft nur auf Linux.


----------



## lomo (18. Januar 2011)

Radde schrieb:


> ... das läuft nur auf Linux.



Dafür gibt's ein


----------



## mcgable (18. Januar 2011)

.. tjaa, für Windows Software musste eben blechen, normal 
aber krass viele Linux User hier  sehr gut ..


----------



## HeavyBiker (18. Januar 2011)

jeder der was anderes als windoof hat is ein NERD.... so! ätsch!


----------



## mcgable (18. Januar 2011)

da steh ich zu  
Freeride Hardtail Fahrer sind auch Nerds 
passt doch


----------



## strandi (18. Januar 2011)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> jeder der was anderes als windoof hat is ein NERD.... so! ätsch!



und das ist auch gut so


----------



## mac80 (22. Januar 2011)

mal wieder HD:



Koenigstuhl bei Schnee (u. unserer Videoaktion) GoPro-pic.:



zum Abschluss mal was selteneres / Kohlhofwiese bei Vollmond:



Grz.


----------



## HeavyBiker (22. Januar 2011)

sehr geile bilder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (23. Januar 2011)

kuhl mac!


----------



## Jester_Jones (23. Januar 2011)

Table am Homespot





Anlieger


----------



## Berghaemmerer (23. Januar 2011)

Bist gestern richtig gut gefahren du kleiner Trailräuber


----------



## lomo (23. Januar 2011)

Jester_Jones schrieb:


> ...
> Anliger
> ...



Rechtschreibeschwäche?


----------



## Tobsn (24. Januar 2011)

Jester_Jones schrieb:


> ...
> Anlieger



Sehr stylisch, mach weiter so.


----------



## Tobsn (24. Januar 2011)

Kleines Video von der Tourenfraktion.
Das WE war mal wieder ein Traum. 




P.S.: Das Freitag Nightridevideo kommt noch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Optimizer (24. Januar 2011)

Gestern abend, kurz vor sechs Uhr, zwei Langhub-Hardtails vor der Häschdner Hütte (leider schon zu) bei leichtem Schneefall (und noch vor dem Kniefall)....


----------



## mcgable (24. Januar 2011)

Radde schrieb:


> Also mein Programm heisst kdenlive (läuft am besten unter der grafischen oberfläche KDE) und das läuft nur auf Linux.


 ... oder so? http://windows.kde.org/

@optimizer: wie zu? wie Kniefall?


----------



## Optimizer (24. Januar 2011)

mcgable schrieb:


> @optimizer: wie zu? wie Kniefall?



Obwohl noch Licht, war die Hütte zu, die hatten gerade aufgestuhlt.
Kniefall gabs bei der letzten Trailabfahrt. An ner Wurzel das Vorderrad verhauen und dann mit negativster Beschleunigung das rechte Knie in den Hang gerammt. Hab ich heut nach bei jedem Umdrehen im Bett gemerkt....*gähn*


----------



## Radde (24. Januar 2011)

mcgable schrieb:


> ... oder so? http://windows.kde.org/



Argh... wer braucht denn sowas??


----------



## Fibbs79 (24. Januar 2011)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Obwohl noch Licht, war die Hütte zu, die hatten gerade aufgestuhlt.
> Kniefall gabs bei der letzten Trailabfahrt. An ner Wurzel das Vorderrad verhauen und dann mit negativster Beschleunigung das rechte Knie in den Hang gerammt. Hab ich heut nach bei jedem Umdrehen im Bett gemerkt....*gähn*



Schee war´s!!! 
Gute Besserung!!!
Beim nächsten mal fahr´n wir dann doch lieber den 150 Kehren-Weg direkt an der Hütte runter, natürlich mit den Knieschonern  *oder ohne Sonnenbrille im dunkeln -> duck und weg*

Gruß

Fibbs


----------



## -Itchy- (24. Januar 2011)

Hab da noch was vom Samstag:









Cheers


----------



## Hamecker (24. Januar 2011)

fibbs79 schrieb:


> *oder ohne sonnenbrille im dunkeln -> duck und weg*


 
War er wieder in diesem Outfit unterwegs!? Auch wenn er einen Chinesen Brenner hat ist die Schutzbrille für die Netzhaut etwas übertrieben.


----------



## Berghaemmerer (24. Januar 2011)

Einen hab ich auch noch:


----------



## Pasi95 (24. Januar 2011)

Wo ist der drop??


----------



## lomo (24. Januar 2011)

Uffbasse im Wald, gell!




Obacht von *lomo* auf Flickr


Ups, unser Dorf soll schöner werden.




Gimmeldingen von *lomo* auf Flickr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berghaemmerer (24. Januar 2011)

Ein weng RocknRoll vom Samstag


----------



## soulrocker (24. Januar 2011)

Berghaemmerer schrieb:


> Ein weng RocknRoll vom Samstag



...schöner Trail 
schön gefahren, geht noch schneller 
...komm Itchy, gib Gas 

enjoy the ride


----------



## Hardtail94 (24. Januar 2011)

@Pasi95: ich glaube, diese Frage wird dir einer der Locals hier in einem öffentlichen Forum wohl kaum beantworten. Entweder hast du die Antwort schon als PM bekommen,oder sie wollen nicht mit dem Ort rausrücken...


----------



## Pasi95 (24. Januar 2011)

ja denk ich auch  also schreibt PM pls


----------



## Berghaemmerer (25. Januar 2011)

Der Drop befindet sich ca 60 Autominuten oder 51 km von Haßloch, genauer gesagt bei Kaiserslautern


----------



## Berghaemmerer (25. Januar 2011)

soulrocker schrieb:


> ...schöner Trail
> schön gefahren, geht noch schneller
> ...komm Itchy, gib Gas
> 
> enjoy the ride



Keine Frage, wenn man in einem Zug durchfahren kann gehts schon noch  schneller, vor allem in den flacheren Abschnitten, gebremst hatte ich eigentlich nur bei 1:15. Wir hatten aber keine 20 Kameramänner und nur einen Akku, es war auch gar nicht geplant sonst hätte ich nochn zweiten Akku mitgenommen damit man wenigstens Zeit hat etwas mehr Anlauf zu nehmen. 
Is aber wirklich der schönste Trail in der Gegend


----------



## lomo (30. Januar 2011)

Heute-unterwegs-Bilder




Shine_your_light von *lomo* auf Flickr




Himmelblau von *lomo* auf Flickr




Molleyama san von *lomo* auf Flickr

Owwacht! Kultur!




Novalis von *lomo* auf Flickr


----------



## Dämon__ (30. Januar 2011)

lomo schrieb:


>



Das finde ich mal gelungen!


----------



## *Bike-freak* (30. Januar 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QoahAPGhsN8&feature=player_embedded#

habe heute zum ersten mal die cable cam asuprobiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyBiker (30. Januar 2011)

cable cam im holz ??


----------



## Tobsn (31. Januar 2011)

Kleines Video von Nightride letzte Woche.


----------



## mac80 (31. Januar 2011)

Cooles Video  Mukke passt m.M.n. auch sehr gut dazu...

Dann reich ich folgendes Bild v. verg. Woche nach:



erneut Heidelberg/Kohlhofwiese.

Grz.


----------



## Optimizer (31. Januar 2011)

Plumps-Boing-Schepper:


----------



## lomo (31. Januar 2011)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Plumps-Boing-Schepper:



Autschn!


----------



## Fibbs79 (31. Januar 2011)

schon wieder auf´s Knie???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berghaemmerer (31. Januar 2011)

Ein paar "Standbilder" von gestern auf der Loog:


----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (31. Januar 2011)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Plumps-Boing-Schepper:



die Protektoren brauchen ja auch ihre daseins Berrechtigung...


----------



## Radde (1. Februar 2011)

Hinnedraus am Lambertskreuz mit viel dumm Gschwätz.


----------



## katermurr (2. Februar 2011)

sehr fein zu später Stund! "Ich red mit meiner Kamera, lass mich in Ruhe!"


----------



## Berghaemmerer (2. Februar 2011)

Ist doch schon ziemlich dünn die Luft aufm Drachenfels


----------



## el Zimbo (2. Februar 2011)

Seit wann gibts da oben nen Coffeeshop?


----------



## Bogie (2. Februar 2011)

Seit da einer ein Depot angelegt hat?


----------



## Radde (2. Februar 2011)

Das sind alles natürliche Drogen.
Wenn man den Berg hochfährt und gleichzeitig am schwätzen ist, entsteht ein Sauerstoffmangel, der zu einer massiven Unterversorgung im Hirn führt, woraus die geistigen Eskalationen resultieren.



@Optimizer's nächsten Post: schönes Video!


----------



## soulrocker (2. Februar 2011)

aha, genau so ist es, deswegen gehen wir alle radfahren


----------



## FREAK-RIDER (2. Februar 2011)

wenn wir urlaub in der provence machen und unsre bikes zufällig aufm dach haben, dann kommt sowas bei raus....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Itchy- (2. Februar 2011)

Yeah Jungs !
Schöne Bilder, von eurem Trip .
4:45 - 4:51 da hatte einer aber mächtig Druck aufm Schlauch wa


----------



## leo_s (2. Februar 2011)

Sehr gelungenes Video, Musik passt perfekt.


----------



## Hardtail94 (2. Februar 2011)

Die Provence 
Frankreich ist ein geiles Land


----------



## metalfreak (6. Februar 2011)

heut mal wieder knipsen gewesen:


----------



## habbadu (6. Februar 2011)

metalfreak schrieb:


> heut mal wieder knipsen gewesen:



wieder sehr schöne Bilder - jedes auf seine Art


----------



## GravityForce (6. Februar 2011)

Das 3. geht Steil!


----------



## HeavyBiker (6. Februar 2011)

aber das 2. hat am meisten style  ... irgendwie


----------



## metalfreak (6. Februar 2011)

das 2. hat iwie ne schöne atmosphäre


----------



## ketis (6. Februar 2011)

metalfreak schrieb:


> das 2. hat iwie ne schöne atmosphäre




dachte auch direkt an perfekt als desktop hintergrund...was wohl meine freundin davon halten würde  surfe grad mit ihrem laptop


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joshua60 (6. Februar 2011)

Ende der Night & Day - Tour


----------



## Optimizer (7. Februar 2011)

Zweimal vorletztes Wochenende... einmal mit Bodenhaftung und einmal doppelt....


----------



## metalfreak (7. Februar 2011)

IMG_0350 von B.Klose auf Flickr




IMG_0377 von B.Klose auf Flickr


----------



## Optimizer (7. Februar 2011)




----------



## HeavyBiker (7. Februar 2011)

ha ha  cool

... kann man da niergends seitlich runter springen oder droppen?


----------



## cougar1982 (7. Februar 2011)

ich würde mal sagen an der treppe muß noch gearbeitet werden. aber du kennst ja bestimmt den spruch "wenn man vom fahrrad fällt muß man......"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (7. Februar 2011)

Optimizer schrieb:


>



Der Bodenkontakt ist bei dir aber auch immer dabei...


----------



## Optimizer (7. Februar 2011)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> ... kann man da niergends seitlich runter springen oder droppen?


ehmmm.. 2,50m sind's da bestimmt...

Aber war schon echt schmierig gestern. Ich denke mal mit trockenen Stufen, 1 bar weniger Luftdruck und weicher Gummimischung pack ich das (auf Anhieb!)


----------



## Houschter (7. Februar 2011)

Dann wart bitte bis es trocken wird bevor du dir noch den Hals brichst!


----------



## lomo (7. Februar 2011)

Opti, langsam fallen.
Pass bloß auf, will noch ein paar Touren mit dir fahren können!


----------



## Berghaemmerer (7. Februar 2011)

Benny's neue 7D rockt, auch noch in voller 5184x3456er Auflösung gestochen scharf  

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/831194


----------



## lomo (7. Februar 2011)

Mh, wenn nur nicht das harte Streiflicht von rechts wäre ...


----------



## metalfreak (7. Februar 2011)

und noch eins, weils so schön ist


----------



## -Itchy- (7. Februar 2011)

Zwar nich die mega, super, dupa, porno, Quali wie die Bilder oben ... dafür mehr Akschon !

Und weil in dem einem die Sonne so schön lachte und in dem anderen das Bike so geil in der Luft lag, halt 2 "fast" gleiche .









Cheers


----------



## zena (7. Februar 2011)

hallo Männer,
voll die schönen Bilder habt ihr da geschossenso richtig was zum rumzeigen bei Oma`s 70sten kleiner Tipp am Rande: tragt etwas buntige Klammotten damit ihr auch optisch abhebt isch hätt da so ein klatschgrünes Maloja-Röckchen rumliegen in M 

@Optimeister: sehr gemein die Treppe dich einfach so wegzuschubsen muss man da Hinterrad versetzen? Klappräder wären für solche Zwecke ideal oder viel Flex im Rahmen ich finde du hast es toll gemeistert, ich wär nicht mal auf die Idee gekommen das zu versuchen.
Wenns trocken wird klappts bestimmt


----------



## HeavyBiker (7. Februar 2011)

metalfreak schrieb:


> und noch eins, weils so schön ist



kann ich das bitte in 1600x900 haben? danköööö


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## metalfreak (7. Februar 2011)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> kann ich das bitte in 1600x900 haben? danköööö



Sind 5184 x 2392 auch ok?


----------



## GravityForce (7. Februar 2011)

-itchy- saubere äkschön!


----------



## HeavyBiker (7. Februar 2011)

metalfreak schrieb:


> Sind 5184 x 2392 auch ok?



achja... reicht auch


----------



## `Smubob´ (7. Februar 2011)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Treppe des Schreckens


Sehr schön!  Coole Perspektive. Was noch fehlt: beim Weiterfahren der Treppe den Finger zum Gruße entgegenstrecken  Viel Erfolg fürs nächste Mal!




zena schrieb:


> kleiner Tipp am Rande: tragt etwas buntige Klammotten damit ihr auch optisch abhebt


Schau mal in der Schlachtplatte eine Seite zurück (bzw. in mein Fotoalbum)  ...und der Zimbo beschwert sich über sowas  Aber ich darf nicht zu laut schreien, ich kann ja auch anders...




hier war auch metalfrieda am Drücker, noch aus Zeiten vor BKP


----------



## bergbiber (7. Februar 2011)

Mal ein Glücksschuss ohne Action. Ort Rodalben


----------



## soulrocker (8. Februar 2011)

...schöne Bilder hier, schöne Action von Itchy, keine Action aber schön von Bergbiber, und super Atmo bei den Bildern vom Metallfreak, 
...und die Treppe des Schreckens hat wohl den Namen verdient 

Und weil es in der Region so schön ist, noch ein unnötiges Bild von mir, mit Itchy im Nacken


----------



## strandi (8. Februar 2011)

Optimizer schrieb:


>



ui...der abgang über den lenker sah fies aus


----------



## Carnologe (8. Februar 2011)

soulrocker schrieb:
			
		

>



KALMIT


----------



## Optimizer (8. Februar 2011)

bergbiber schrieb:


> Mal ein Glücksschuss ohne Action. Ort Rodalben


 
Dich gibts noch? Bist du noch auf dem weißen Society unterwegs???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergbiber (8. Februar 2011)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Dich gibts noch? Bist du noch auf dem weißen Society unterwegs???



Sachen gibt's . Das Society ist mit dem neuen Hauptrad immer mal wieder am Start. Ungefedert hinten hat's mir die Plomben bei den neuen Bikebuddies rausgehauen


----------



## Optimizer (8. Februar 2011)

Mit dem Society könntest du hier mitfahren:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7934644&postcount=194


----------



## Berghaemmerer (9. Februar 2011)

@ Soulrocker&Lukas:
klasse Action und vermutlich sehr durchdringende Schlammpackung an der Kalmit, grade im unteren Teil


----------



## lomo (9. Februar 2011)

@strandi: Deine Signatur erinnert mich irgendwie an Bananafishbones ...


----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (9. Februar 2011)

Schön war's


----------



## BejayMTB (9. Februar 2011)

Heute durch den Nebel...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radde (9. Februar 2011)

heut war sehr gutes Wetter!  Fahrer: Dirtsau, SlipKorn und ich


----------



## metalfreak (9. Februar 2011)

schääne bilder hoschd du do bu

hier mol zwä ich ich heut gschosse hab 




IMG_0442 von B.Klose auf Flickr




IMG_0461 von B.Klose auf Flickr


----------



## `Smubob´ (10. Februar 2011)

Dass der immer so gelangweilt kucken muss auf Fotos


----------



## numb87 (10. Februar 2011)

wo guck ich bei dem ersten denn bitte gelangweilt!? was ein bullshit.... ich guck wo ich hin muss


----------



## `Smubob´ (10. Februar 2011)

Getroffener Hund bellt  Nee Quatsch! War doch nur wegen der Kommentare im Fotoalbum.  Und vielleicht ein Bisschen, weil du mir damals die Hope vom Rad schrauben wolltest  (keine Ahnung, ob du dich da noch dran erinnerst...?)


----------



## numb87 (11. Februar 2011)

wüsste nicht, wer du sein solltest oder woher wir uns kennen sollten... dein gesicht sagt mir auch nichts


----------



## `Smubob´ (11. Februar 2011)

Naja, kennen ist fast schon übertrieben  Das mit der Bremse war vor 2-3 Jahren an der BBS DÜW, vielleicht erinnerst du dich ja noch an meine damalige Karre:





Du hattest damals grad einen Demo (?) Rahmen geschossen, glaub ich. Irgendsowas hattest du mir erzählt...


----------



## kawilli (11. Februar 2011)

Radde schrieb:


> Hehe, hab ich mir doch gedacht, dass das bei euch ankommt.
> 
> Vor allem hab ich auch wieder einiges gelernt, einige Aufnahmen an der Burg sind original Erstbefahrungen.
> 
> Hab auch fast ausschließlich in der letzen Stunde vor Sonnenuntergang gefilmt, was sehr gutes Licht gebracht, aber auch 4 Filmtage benötigt hat.



Holy Shit wow das war die Mühe wert. super gefahren echt eine Augenweide.


----------



## Radde (12. Februar 2011)

boah da haste aber was ausgekramt! 

gibt neues aus der Anstalt:


und nochmal ne andere Bearbeitung des Nebelbildes:





und noch zeugs:


----------



## metalfreak (12. Februar 2011)

ihr ferdiche kinner.... ach schâ¬isse bin ja auch mit von de partie....

des farblose bild find ich schÃ¤Ã¤


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lynus (12. Februar 2011)

Respekt, ganz schön schnell 
Aber schön zu sehen, dass auch ihr mit den größeren Steinen so eure Probleme habt. 
War ganz gespannt darauf, zu sehen, wie ihr damit zu Recht kommt 

(geschrieben von einem, der den Weg seit über 15 Jahren mit dem Bike fährt)


----------



## Radde (12. Februar 2011)

Die großen Steine kommen immer so plötzlich!  das wird noch n paar viele Abfahrten dauern bis ich da ne flüssige Linie gefunden hab, irgendwo haut's einen immer raus... 

Btw: Für den Kameramann waren es alles Erstbefahrungen


----------



## GravityForce (12. Februar 2011)

mal wieder


----------



## Lynus (12. Februar 2011)

Radde schrieb:


> Die großen Steine kommen immer so plötzlich!  das wird noch n paar viele Abfahrten dauern bis ich da ne flüssige Linie gefunden hab, irgendwo haut's einen immer raus...
> 
> Btw: Für den Kameramann waren es alles Erstbefahrungen



Mach dir nix drauß - ich hab Jahre gebraucht, bis ich die Strecke überhaupt das erste Mal am Stück durchgefahren bin. 

Könnte aber auch dran liegen, daß ich früher auf einem Hardtail mit 150mm/0° Vorbau und 40mm Federweg runtergeholpert bin 
Nochmal Sonderlob an das Kamerakind


----------



## liltrialer (13. Februar 2011)

Warscheinlich schon die meisten gesehen aber ich wollte es nur auch hier mal posten.


----------



## -Itchy- (13. Februar 2011)

Hmm ... so ganz aus unserer Gegend biste ja nich, wa ?
Da das Video aber echt geil ist, lassen wir das nomma durchgehen. 

Hier mein erstes GoPro Video, vom Samstag und aus der Region ! 

Enjoy !


Cheers !


----------



## HeavyBiker (13. Februar 2011)

schönes vid 
...aber mit nem "richtigen" reifen hinten wäre das malör net passiert


----------



## strandi (13. Februar 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> @strandi: Deine Signatur erinnert mich irgendwie an Bananafishbones ...



das kommt schon hin


----------



## Berghaemmerer (13. Februar 2011)

-Itchy- schrieb:


> Hmm ... so ganz aus unserer Gegend biste ja nich, wa ?
> Da das Video aber echt geil ist, lassen wir das nomma durchgehen.
> 
> Hier mein erstes GoPro Video, vom Samstag und aus der Region !
> ...



Sieht schon flüssig aus, die 50Km/h-Marke dürfte da auch gefallen sein 
Für das dass deine Hinterradpelle so dünn ist saß sie aber ganz schön fest auf der Felge 

ps:
hat die Gopro einen eingebauten Weichzeichner? Da sieht man ja fast gar keine Unebenheiten die in diesem Video auf dem selben Trail eigentlich gut rüberkommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Itchy- (13. Februar 2011)

Berghaemmerer schrieb:


> Sieht schon flüssig aus, die 50Km/h-Marke dürfte da auch gefallen sein
> Für das dass deine Hinterradpelle so dünn ist saß sie aber ganz schön fest auf der Felge
> 
> ps:
> hat die Gopro einen eingebauten Weichzeichner? Da sieht man ja fast gar keine Unebenheiten die in diesem Video auf dem selben Trail eigentlich gut rüberkommen.



Thx!

Jo ... der olle Fatty, wollt nicht runter ^^
Ich denke nich das die GoPro sowas hat ... ist halt der extreme Weitwinkel, da schaut alles ein wenig ungewohnt aus.


----------



## SlipKoRn (13. Februar 2011)

kleines Video von einem neuen Spot am Haardtrand.


----------



## lomo (14. Februar 2011)

SlipKoRn schrieb:


> [bewegte Bildscher]*Strecke einfräsen*[/bewegte Bildscher]



Mh, erinnert mich an das Klettern im Bundsandstein, wo Griffe mit der Stahlbürste aus dem Fels "modelliert" werden, wo eigentlich gar keine sind ...
Stichwort: Ethik


----------



## metalfreak (14. Februar 2011)

SlipKoRn schrieb:


> kleines Video von einem neuen Spot am Haardtrand.



Schaut mal (noch) nicht so prall aus. Sprünge sind das auch nicht. Und mal so nebenbei: Man sollte bei solchen Geschichten keine Hinweise auf den Standort des Spots teilen. Wer weiß schon wer alles mitliest....


----------



## SlipKoRn (14. Februar 2011)

du weist schon das sich das Haardtgebierte über mehrer Kilometer streckt und dessen Rand genauso 

Strecke ist nichts spektakuläres, macht trotzdem fun zu fahren, besonders die Kurvenkombies


----------



## Optimizer (14. Februar 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> Mh, erinnert mich an das Klettern im Bundsandstein, wo Griffe mit der Stahlbürste aus dem Fels "modelliert" werden, wo eigentlich gar keine sind ...
> Stichwort: Ethik


Danke... hinzuzufügen wäre noch "Kollateralschaden"...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berghaemmerer (18. Februar 2011)

QuicK&dirty direkt ausm lokalen Wald, quasi als geduldeter "Humbergspotersatz"


----------



## Optimizer (19. Februar 2011)

Region: Palz; Video: ajo...
also passd des do gud hie:





@lomo: Morgen wird die Formal abgefragt!


----------



## strandi (19. Februar 2011)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Region: Palz; Video: ajo...
> also passd des do gud hie:
> 
> 
> ...



 sehr schön 
und de bumble hat sich auch eingeschaltet aus der karibik


----------



## -Itchy- (19. Februar 2011)

Die "erstbedropung"  an dem Spot.

Erlaube mir deswegen einfach mal, den drop, den "Itchy Drop" zu taufen ^^

Ist nen Frame aus nem Video ... Video folgt noch  

Cheers


----------



## Berghaemmerer (19. Februar 2011)

Sauber 
Da haste ja noch mal Glück gehabt dass ich gestern woanders war 
Morgen ist übrigens auch ne Erstbefahrung drin, da musste dich allerdings mit dem Fredersteller einigen, isn 7m-Gap für Worldcupeinsteiger, Pics davon kann ich dir gerne mailen


----------



## SlipKoRn (19. Februar 2011)

Ich hoffe nur das es morgen nicht regnet damit wir den Double auch wirklich einweihen können. Bin schon heiss drauf .


----------



## lomo (19. Februar 2011)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Region: Palz; Video: ajo...
> also passd des do gud hie:
> 
> 
> ...



*Grööööööhl*


----------



## HeavyBiker (20. Februar 2011)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Region: Palz; Video: ajo...
> also passd des do gud hie:
> 
> 
> ...




nur geil 

und die typen zwischendrinn sind bestimmt auf dem woschdmarkt gefilmt worden


----------



## Hardtail94 (20. Februar 2011)

ne,war des woifescht deletzt in Freinsheim


----------



## -Itchy- (20. Februar 2011)

Eine Kleinigkeit vom Samstag. 




Cheers !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 14me (20. Februar 2011)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-oQ58ZcNnHc"]YouTube        - MTB Freeride NRW[/nomedia]
  mein zweiter Versuch. 
bin noch neu, deswegen nicht zu ernst nehmen


----------



## HeavyBiker (20. Februar 2011)

heut in der tiefen pfalz.... lauter FR HT fahrer .... EWE GEHTS WEIDER


----------



## Berghaemmerer (21. Februar 2011)

SlipKoRn schrieb:


> Ich hoffe nur das es morgen nicht regnet damit wir den Double auch wirklich einweihen können. Bin schon heiss drauf .


Hab die Clips von der Einweihung gesehen, fetten Respekt an die drei Glorreichen


----------



## SlipKoRn (21. Februar 2011)

Berghaemmer schrieb:
			
		

> Hab die Clips von der Einweihung gesehen, fetten Respekt an die drei Glorreichen



Danke , aber du musst den auch noch irgendwann springen


----------



## Berghaemmerer (21. Februar 2011)

Das hatte ich befürchtet, wie weit seid ihr eigentlich mit dem Hubschrauberlandeplatz?


----------



## SlipKoRn (21. Februar 2011)

Hehe  das mit dem Hubschrauberlandeplatz kommt demnächst


----------



## GrinZ (21. Februar 2011)

Wie weit ist mein Wellness-Bereich?!


----------



## SlipKoRn (21. Februar 2011)

der Wellness-Bereicht wird so langsam ...zumindest der Pool wurder vergrößert xD


----------



## guru39 (21. Februar 2011)

gibt es eigentlich schon bewegte Bilder aus Heidelberg?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyBiker (21. Februar 2011)

ist da überhaupt schon was fahrbar?


----------



## guru39 (21. Februar 2011)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> ist da überhaupt schon was fahrbar?



für misch nischt meer 

awa isch bin ja noch Jung


----------



## HeavyBiker (21. Februar 2011)

warum? kein beitrag gezahlt?   

edit : wo bekomm ich infos über fortschrit damit ich weis wann ich beitreten kann/muß


----------



## guru39 (21. Februar 2011)

Do


----------



## Speedbullit (22. Februar 2011)

guru39 schrieb:


> für misch nischt meer
> 
> awa isch bin ja noch Jung



wie jetzt aber nicht tiefstapeln und hier mitleid einheimsen. ist doch alles mehr oder weniger entspannt fahrbar. 

wie war die abnahme?


----------



## guru39 (22. Februar 2011)

Abnahme war noch net.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joshua60 (23. Februar 2011)

@stonelebs12: als Captain prima gefahren!




kalt und dunkel wars, aber nett!

Jaja, ich weiß, 'nett' ist die kleine Schwester von ...


----------



## Fibbs79 (24. Februar 2011)

@stonelebs: wann gibt es bei dir ein Nicolai ????


----------



## lomo (24. Februar 2011)

Joshua60 schrieb:


> @stonelebs12: als Captain prima gefahren!


----------



## HeavyBiker (24. Februar 2011)

Joshua60 schrieb:


> @stonelebs12: als Captain prima gefahren!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el Zimbo (24. Februar 2011)

Ich find die Sache mit dem Tandem-Fully ja auch toll - aber einmal in groß hätte das Bild auch gereicht...  

PS:
Bestimmt seid ihr damit ausschließlich Serpentinen-Wege gefahren, stimmt's?


----------



## HeavyBiker (24. Februar 2011)

mit dem teil mal die FR HT tour fahren


----------



## el Zimbo (24. Februar 2011)

Oder eine Tour mit vielen Serpentinen...


----------



## donnersberger (24. Februar 2011)

... und über Kicker springen


----------



## lomo (24. Februar 2011)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Oder eine Tour mit vielen Serpentinen...



Mit dem Tandem durch die Schlüsselstelle am K-Kopf ...


----------



## Optimizer (24. Februar 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> Mit dem Tandem durch die Schlüsselstelle am K-Kopf ...


Die Abfahrt ist ja ganz schön bei euch hängengeblieben....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (24. Februar 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> Mit dem Tandem durch die Schlüsselstelle am K-Kopf ...


Der Hintere hält sich mit beiden Armen seitlich an den Felsen fest und der andere steuert


----------



## freiraum (24. Februar 2011)

Damit die "Schanze des Todes" in Dossenheim


----------



## Optimizer (24. Februar 2011)

Oder die Treppe des Schreckens...


----------



## el Zimbo (24. Februar 2011)

Stimmt, Drops müssen mit dem Tandem größer sein, sonst hängt der "Stoker" mit dem Hinterreifen an der Absprungkante fest,
während der "Captain" schon seine Kauleiste um den nächsten Stein am Boden wickelt...


----------



## Kelme (24. Februar 2011)

Ich fürchte ja, dass mit so einem Tandemteil eine mehr mehr geht als wir glauben. Bei allen Unzulänglichkeiten, wird der geübte Captain die Fuhre durch Passagen steuern, dass manch einer dem Satz "Länge läuft!" neuen Glauben schenken wird.
Bin mal gespannt wie es aussieht, wenn die Fuhre a 07. Mai den Kasergarten runter fliegt. Möge sich eine kompetente Besatzung zusammen finden.


----------



## rmfausi (24. Februar 2011)

freiraum schrieb:


> Damit die "Schanze des Todes" in Dossenheim



Hi, kommt dann auch der Krankenwagen gleich mit? Das war jetzt aber gemein, ich weiss.

rmfausi


----------



## rmfausi (24. Februar 2011)

Kelme schrieb:


> Ich fürchte ja, dass mit so einem Tandemteil eine mehr mehr geht als wir glauben. Bei allen Unzulänglichkeiten, wird der geübte Captain die Fuhre durch Passagen steuern, dass manch einer dem Satz "Länge läuft!" neuen Glauben schenken wird.
> Bin mal gespannt wie es aussieht, wenn die Fuhre a 07. Mai den Kasergarten runter fliegt. Möge sich eine kompetente Besatzung zusammen finden.



Ist das Tandem auch dabei? Ich frage nur aus Interesse, will aber bestimmt nicht mitfahren.

rmfausi


----------



## Tobsn (24. Februar 2011)

Kelme schrieb:


> Ich fürchte ja, dass mit so einem Tandemteil eine Menge mehr geht als wir glauben...


Definitiv.
Und nicht nur runter sondern, auch hoch.
Und im Flachen eh unschlagbar.






Kelme schrieb:


> ...Bin mal gespannt wie es aussieht, wenn die Fuhre a 07. Mai den Kasergarten runter fliegt. Möge sich eine kompetente Besatzung zusammen finden.


Einzig bei der Treppe und der letzten Kehre seh ich Probleme.
Aber für den Marathon insgesamt ne gute Wahl.


----------



## Kelme (24. Februar 2011)

Der "Schiffseigner" hat auf jeden Fall schon gemeldet  und wenn er die Besatzung komplettieren kann, wird er wohl das grüne Monster druch den Wald jagen. Das hoffe ich mal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dddakk (24. Februar 2011)

..das wird dann aber eng an der Spaltung...


----------



## Joshua60 (24. Februar 2011)

Kelme schrieb:


> Der "Schiffseigner" hat auf jeden Fall schon gemeldet  und wenn er die Besatzung komplettieren kann, wird er wohl das grüne Monster druch den Wald jagen. Das hoffe ich mal.


 
Captain/Stoker-Casting könnten wir am Rosenmontag machen !  Mir wurde ja schon versprochen, dass nett am Feuer gewartet wird


----------



## GravityForce (24. Februar 2011)

Heut ums Eck


----------



## Deleted 38566 (24. Februar 2011)

Joshua60 schrieb:


> Captain/Stoker-Casting könnten wir am Rosenmontag machen !  Mir wurde ja schon versprochen, dass nett am Feuer gewartet wird



Vielleicht warten wir am Lagerfeuer auf die anderen. 
Hat gestern viel Spaß gemacht, auch wenn mir die Zehen dabei halb abgefroren sind. Sobald der Schnee sich verzogen hat, wird das mit der Spaltung, Drops und Kehren geübt. 

@Joshua60
 Sehr tolles Foto


----------



## Dddakk (24. Februar 2011)

Joshua   ..wie lang ist denn das Tandem ?


----------



## Joshua60 (24. Februar 2011)

bevor jetzt keiner, mich eingeschlossen, ruhig einschlafen kann,
Achsabstand voll ausgefedert: 1,84m. In der Tat kann es im Wald manchmal etwas eng werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berghaemmerer (25. Februar 2011)

Joshua60 schrieb:


> @stonelebs12: als Captain prima gefahren!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1X Wiba DH mit IXS-Gap bitte, Federweg hats dafür genug


----------



## mac80 (27. Februar 2011)

@ joshua & stonelebs  

Das Bike ist abgefahren!

Grz.

ps.:



Heidelberg


----------



## lomo (27. Februar 2011)

@mac80: Mmmh, Langzeitbelichtung. Sehr fein


----------



## Deleted 38566 (28. Februar 2011)

mac80 schrieb:


> @ joshua & stonelebs
> 
> Das Bike ist abgefahren!
> 
> ...



Super Bild


----------



## guru39 (28. Februar 2011)

ma ware a inna Palz, wis do aussieht


----------



## katermurr (28. Februar 2011)

goil! mag das Teil und das Foto

immerhin werden inner Pfalz die Räder nicht schmutzig beim Fahrn


----------



## Flugrost (28. Februar 2011)

guru39 schrieb:


> ma ware a inna Palz, wis do aussieht



do is jo lauter schrott uffm fodo... määnz?


----------



## lomo (28. Februar 2011)

guru39 schrieb:


> ma ware a inna Palz, wis do aussieht



Des werd net moi neies Audoo. Doo iss jo de Kofferraum zu klää!

Kühle Örtlichkeit!


----------



## Radde (28. Februar 2011)

@Linda: Sehr schön, noch einiges rausgeholt!

...spam ich auch mal eins von Guru's Karren:







p.s. der dunkle Raum hinter der Schrottkarre sieht so aus: 






...achso und @mac80: die Langzeitbelichtung kommt auch geil!


----------



## de´ AK77 (28. Februar 2011)

guru39 schrieb:


>



Holy AFR!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyBiker (1. März 2011)

"kleine" doku von heute


----------



## Joshua60 (1. März 2011)

Heimweg vom Königstuhl dürfte ähnlich ausgesehen haben


----------



## Tobsn (1. März 2011)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> "kleine" doku von heute ...


Nicht schlecht.  
Sowohl Tour, als auch Aufbereitung.
Fahr den doppelten WS und KS auch sehr gerne.


----------



## el Zimbo (1. März 2011)

@HeavyBiker:
Kennst du Jamiri? Ich denke schon...


----------



## HeavyBiker (1. März 2011)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> @HeavyBiker:
> Kennst du Jamiri? Ich denke schon...



hmmm ... will mir jetzt grad nix zu einfallen... was aber nix heißen mag


----------



## el Zimbo (1. März 2011)

*JA*n *MI*chael *RI*chter - macht Comics in einem ähnlichen Stil wie dein Bericht.
Teilweise extrem unterhaltsam, die Storys sind z.T. aus dem Leben gegriffen, z.T. noch skurriler...


----------



## HeavyBiker (1. März 2011)

achso ... ne das wusste ich wirklich nicht ...


----------



## donnersberger (1. März 2011)

prima Bilderbuchbericht


----------



## lomo (1. März 2011)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> *JA*n *MI*chael *RI*chter - macht Comics in einem ähnlichen Stil wie dein Bericht.
> Teilweise extrem unterhaltsam, die Storys sind z.T. aus dem Leben gegriffen, z.T. noch skurriler...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## accutrax (1. März 2011)

kamikaze d`amor...?
guru`s nicolais...
und heavy sein bilderbuch..

alles auf einer seite..

was für ein fantastischer fred !!

gruss accu


----------



## mac80 (2. März 2011)

@heavybiker:  Hab mir am Sonntag 2/3 davon bei besten Radfahrbedinugen reingezogen.


----------



## HeavyBiker (2. März 2011)

danke 
bin um 6 von der nachtschicht heim gekommen und mach mich grad fertig wieder  den berg zu entern... soooo ein geiles wetter muß genutzt werden 

hab das bild jetzt auch in meinem fotoalbum... wer will kans mal "liken"


----------



## Radde (3. März 2011)

Bisschen aufm Acker rumgegurkt... in der Nähe der Nachtweide (sozusagen ein hometrail  )


----------



## SlipKoRn (3. März 2011)

man du bist doch so ein geiler freak  gefällt ma^^


----------



## el Zimbo (4. März 2011)

we are unworthy!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (4. März 2011)

Wo andere erst mal vier Wochen "shapen" müssen und ohne Brechsand der Güteklasse 3c nix geht, wird hier mal flott über'n Misthaufen gestylt . 
Der Blick auf die Pfälzer Buckel im Hintergrund ist klasse.


----------



## Berghaemmerer (4. März 2011)

Radde schrieb:


> Bisschen aufm Acker rumgegurkt... in der Nähe der Nachtweide (sozusagen ein hometrail  )


Wow, klasse Beispiel wie man aus Schei$$e Gold macht 
Während du sichtbar viel Spass in deinem Element hattest, hab ich still u heimlich meine neuen 330g-Flatpedals eingeritten


----------



## HeavyBiker (4. März 2011)

schönes  vid  und der sound gefällt mir dazu, schön chillig...

und verdammt noch eins... de öfter ich dein rot/weißes demo seh desto geiler finde ich es


----------



## el Zimbo (4. März 2011)

Ich fang immer an nach langen gelben Kartoffelschnitzen zu suchen auf den Bildern. 
Mal gespannt auf den Ton, den ich leider erst heute Abend hören werde...


----------



## Berghaemmerer (5. März 2011)

Ganz auf die Schnelle:

spassiger Zeitvertreib von heute Nachmittag


----------



## hoschi23 (6. März 2011)

....hatten euch gesehen


----------



## Radler-01 (6. März 2011)

@ radde. war ja eigentlich naheliegend: wer im Winter auf einem Damenrad 360er-Turns übt, den darf man bei normaler Witterung nicht auf einem passendem Rad fahren sehen... Das frustriert nur ...

Ich wiederhol mich (gerne):  R E S P E K T  und ganz fett > 

Das müssten alle Norddeutschen Biker sehen, die wollen gar nich mehr in den Süden (bei den vielen Misthaufen dies da oben gibt - ungeahnte Möglichkeiten ).


----------



## DEMOnstrant (6. März 2011)

gestern mal filmen gewesen, bitte Kritik ausüben, das ist der 2. Film überhaupt.
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/12114


----------



## -Itchy- (6. März 2011)

Tach auch !

Hier die Ausbeute des heutigen Tages.
Enjoy:


Cheers !


----------



## Optimizer (7. März 2011)

Na, wer findet den Fehler?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## donnersberger (7. März 2011)

hoffentlich hat's nicht weh getan?!


----------



## Optimizer (7. März 2011)

donnersberger schrieb:


> hoffentlich hat's nicht weh getan?!


doch hat es


----------



## donnersberger (7. März 2011)

na dann mal gute Besserung, hoffentlich kein Schlüsselbeinbruch oder so...


----------



## Optimizer (7. März 2011)

nein, nur schöne blaue Flecken...


----------



## lomo (7. März 2011)

Autschn!

Und der Ton aus dem (Quasi-)Off, sehr schön gemacht!


----------



## Optimizer (7. März 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> Und der Ton aus dem (Quasi-)Off, sehr schön gemacht!



Dazu brauchte ich noch nicht mal ein Tonstudio oder ne aufwendige Post-Production....


----------



## michar (7. März 2011)

nicht direkt aus der region..aber auf der arbeit in meiner neuen region , als guide fuer finale freeride in italien! grüße in die pfalz


----------



## donnersberger (7. März 2011)

cool - finale - enjoy !!!


----------



## katermurr (7. März 2011)

Goil! Auf dem dritten Bild hast du aber deine Schäfchen verloren 
Bist du da Ende April auch noch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kawilli (7. März 2011)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Na, wer findet den Fehler?



Aua!!!


----------



## michar (7. März 2011)

katermurr schrieb:


> Goil! Auf dem dritten Bild hast du aber deine Schäfchen verloren
> Bist du da Ende April auch noch?



haha ja...irgendwie wars eigentlich als gruppenbild geplant! ja..bin bis mitte mai unten...


----------



## donnersberger (7. März 2011)

dann verpaßt du ja ganz knapp die  nächliche Radwanderung  quasi SIS uff idaljenisch


----------



## kawilli (7. März 2011)

michar schrieb:


> haha ja...irgendwie wars eigentlich als gruppenbild geplant! ja..bin bis mitte mai unten...



Na vielleicht klappts ja noch und wir treffen uns mal da unten. Habs zumindest noch in der Planung.
PS. ich beneide dich


----------



## katermurr (7. März 2011)

michar schrieb:


> haha ja...irgendwie wars eigentlich als gruppenbild geplant! ja..bin bis mitte mai unten...



jaja die Guides, man kennt's  Wir sind die letzten Apriltage unten, vielleicht guidest du ja sogar mal?


----------



## michar (7. März 2011)

das kann sehr gut sein..die deutschen hab ich haeufig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Zimbo (7. März 2011)

Das ist ja mal cool! Glückwunsch Herr Michar!!!


----------



## Berghaemmerer (7. März 2011)

Michar:
Bei Gelegenheit lass ich mich dort auch mal guiden, wird aber wohl 2.Jahreshälfte werden 

@ Opti:


Optimizer schrieb:


> Na, wer findet den Fehler?



Ich sehe da eine Vorwärtsrotation durch ungedämpften Impuls von hinten (Hardtail) und vorn zu wenig gezogen um den auszugleichen


----------



## Carnologe (7. März 2011)

Erinnert mich an mein Video


----------



## Optimizer (8. März 2011)

Trotz meiner Hinfaller ist dann doch noch ein kleines feines Video entstanden:


----------



## Dämon__ (8. März 2011)

@Opti....bist gestern wohl zum Karneval gewesen.
Dafür war Brigitte dabei.


----------



## Optimizer (8. März 2011)

@Dämon: Hab gestern gearbeitet. Im Saarland hat man dies wohl nicht nötig!?


----------



## Dämon__ (8. März 2011)

Nein...dafür haben wir euch doch


----------



## _flo_ (8. März 2011)

Am Königstuhl


----------



## Trail-Bremse (8. März 2011)

> @Opti....bist gestern wohl zum Karneval gewesen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das war ein kleines, feines Rosenmontags-Tourchen mit netten Kollegen  

 Gearbeitet hab ich dafür heute


----------



## Berghaemmerer (9. März 2011)

@ _flo_: Sauber


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fox 100 (9. März 2011)

war Sonntag mal wieder in Speyer bisschen rad fahren:

erstmal ein kurzer Clip:
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/12151#comment-80838


----------



## Berghaemmerer (9. März 2011)

das "rad fahren" zu nennen find ich jetzt ziemlich abgehoben


----------



## el Zimbo (9. März 2011)

@Fox:
Mit dem Shirt musst du unbedingt einen Superman springen!!!


----------



## Deleted 139833 (9. März 2011)

_flo_ schrieb:


> Am Königstuhl [URL="http://



Schönes Vid - aber weiße Socken  geht gar nicht!


----------



## lomo (9. März 2011)

hard_ride schrieb:


> Schönes Vid - aber weiße Socken  geht gar nicht!



Stylepolizei?


----------



## HeavyBiker (9. März 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> Stylepolizei?


----------



## Tobsn (9. März 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> Stylepolizei?


Sprachpolizei?


----------



## el Zimbo (9. März 2011)

*Tobsn vs. lomo

Ring frei!!! Ding, ding, ding*


----------



## Flugrost (9. März 2011)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Sprachpolizei?



An die eigene Nase fassen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Romarius (9. März 2011)

hier mal ein aktuelles Bild "aus meiner Region" bzw Küchenfest-Shot.

falls wer nen Alpentrip plant, südseitig gehts jetzt schon bis fast 2000 teilweise.
man sieht die Downhiller schon wieder mit den Trockenreifen...


----------



## el Zimbo (9. März 2011)

Immer diese Neidschürer!


----------



## Flugrost (9. März 2011)

Sehr geiles Bild, ...





















































































Zimbo!


----------



## `Smubob´ (10. März 2011)

Ich reiche hier mal noch ein paar Bilder meiner sonntagabendlichen Runde nach. Endlich seit Monaten mal den "Hausberg" wieder besucht  Und das bei wunderschöner Abendsonne, kommt zum Teil auf den Bildern gar nicht so schön rüber wie es war (z. B. riesiger, blutroter Feuerball auf dem dritten Bild). Und zum Glück hört man auch nicht die affige Faschingsmusik, die in ohrenbetäubender Lautstärke von der nächsten Ortschaft rüber dröhnte 


















Vorgestern war ich auf den Spuren der Videos von -Itchy- und Carnologe unterwegs, auch seit Monaten zum ersten Mal wieder  leider ohne Foto...




Flugrost schrieb:


> Sehr geiles Bild, ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aber sowas von!  Ich rätsle immer noch, ob das bearbeitet ist oder ob man echt so kucken kann


----------



## Romarius (10. März 2011)

beängstigend, zimbo!


----------



## el Zimbo (10. März 2011)

Als ich mal nach einem Konzert mit "Nyctophobic" von der Bühne kam,
kam eine damalige Freundin zu mir und sagte nur: "Zimbo - ich hab Angst!" ...und ging weg. 

<- no effects used on this picture.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyBiker (10. März 2011)

das avatarbild is einfach nur geil


----------



## Tobsn (11. März 2011)

Uncle Fester bis Du es?


----------



## el Zimbo (11. März 2011)

Fast...


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (11. März 2011)

vs. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hm...


----------



## Kelme (11. März 2011)

Hellboy hat verloren


----------



## HeavyBiker (11. März 2011)

alter wie geil ist das denn


----------



## el Zimbo (11. März 2011)

Ihr macht mich ferddisch... 

...sowas kam bisher immer nur von Zelle. Danke Fritz. 
(by the way: kennen wir uns schon persönlich???)


----------



## `Smubob´ (11. März 2011)

Lass dir auch so mächtige Koteletten wachsen, kommt gut!


----------



## kawilli (11. März 2011)

ye_olde_fritz schrieb:


> vs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich schmeiß mich weg so geil ist das. Photoshop sei Dank. Ich meine auch Hellboy stinkt voll ab gegen dich.


----------



## lomo (11. März 2011)

ye_olde_fritz schrieb:


> vs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



kch, kch, kch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ye_olde_fritz (11. März 2011)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Ihr macht mich ferddisch...
> 
> ...sowas kam bisher immer nur von Zelle. Danke Fritz.
> (by the way: kennen wir uns schon persönlich???)


Gern geschehen 

Begegnet sind wir uns noch nicht, ich hab aber fest vor, demnächst ne AWP-Ausfahrt zu buchen.


----------



## el Zimbo (11. März 2011)

Wenn's im AWP-Fred steht, einfach vorbeikommen.
Anmeldung im Forum ist erwünscht, aber nicht zwingend.
Ansonsten halt PN oder so...


----------



## HeavyBiker (11. März 2011)

gib ma nen link zum awp fred biddöö


----------



## donnersberger (11. März 2011)

ei hier: awp  fred


----------



## el Zimbo (11. März 2011)

Danke, wollte ich auch machen...


----------



## metalfreak (11. März 2011)

Das 951 ist wieder fahrbereit und wurde endlich mal wieder geritten


----------



## el Zimbo (11. März 2011)

Schönes Bild. 

Vorm Blitz erschrocken?


----------



## HeavyBiker (11. März 2011)

schönes bild und danke für den link


----------



## Jester_Jones (11. März 2011)

Aufem Weg zum Humtrail


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (12. März 2011)

Die heutige Ausbeute....


----------



## pat23 (12. März 2011)

Schöne Aussicht Pfalzwaldgeist , wo warst du?
Irgendwie kommt mir das bekannt vor.


----------



## metalfreak (12. März 2011)

Radde und nico_supertramp auf der Jagd


----------



## lomo (12. März 2011)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Vorm Blitz erschrocken?



Drogen?


----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (12. März 2011)

pat23 schrieb:


> Schöne Aussicht Pfalzwaldgeist , wo warst du?
> Irgendwie kommt mir das bekannt vor.



Wackelstein - Jungpfalzhütte - Krappenfels - Anebos - Rehbergturm

Das Dorf auf dem Berg ist nicht zufällig Wernersberg??


----------



## pat23 (12. März 2011)

Hm, da hab ich mich wohl vertan . Naja, jetzt weiß ich wenigstens wo`s sich lohnt mal hinzufahren.

PS: Ne, nicht Wernersberg, eher zwischen KL-PS


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berghaemmerer (12. März 2011)

Back on Topic:





Drogen? Nur Adrenalin und das vor allem reichlich 
@: jesterjones:
schön gefahren


----------



## Disco82 (13. März 2011)

Hiwe mal was neues.War die erste Ausfahrt dieses Jahr.
Man beachte den Herr mit dem weißen Helm der so vorzüglich die Linie
beim Drop verrafft,dass es ihn fast hinlegtMatsch,Matsch und der
bin ich....

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/12029


----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (13. März 2011)

pat23 schrieb:


> Hm, da hab ich mich wohl vertan . Naja, jetzt weiß ich wenigstens wo`s sich lohnt mal hinzufahren.


 
Auf jeden Fall


----------



## -Itchy- (13. März 2011)

Ein kurzer Clip vom Samstag.


Der Trail ist einfach nur hamma geil ! Leider viel zu kurz .


----------



## ketis (13. März 2011)

da muss ich dir rechtgeben und die box sieht nun stabiler aus ^^


----------



## -Itchy- (13. März 2011)

hehe ^^
hab die gestern zusammen mit einem der locals wieder zusammen gehämmert ... war leider zerstört als wir am trail angekommen sind.


----------



## Berghaemmerer (13. März 2011)

Die war letztens unter meinem Gewicht zusammengebrochen


----------



## Tobsn (15. März 2011)

Mal wieder ein Flow Ride durch den Pfälzerwald.


----------



## HeavyBiker (15. März 2011)

ich glaub wenn meine füße wieder fit sind muß ich da auch mal mit hin


----------



## OZM (15. März 2011)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Mal wieder ein Flow Ride durch den Pfälzerwald.



das ist ja echt gnädig geschnitten

Michael hat mir da dermaßen das Hinterrad gezeigt, das war nicht mehr feierlich.

danke @ tobsn u Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedbullit (15. März 2011)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Mal wieder ein Flow Ride durch den Pfälzerwald.



da war die bremse mal weit offen


----------



## OZM (15. März 2011)

Speedbullit schrieb:


> da war die bremse mal weit offen


ey, ich hab gar nicht kapiert was abgeht 
und dann hat Michael ein Antritt wie ein Pferd

über die Abfahrten hab ich noch ein paar mal nachgedacht 

"neu kalibrieren" nennt man sowas glaube ich
Meine Frau meinte: "das tut Dir gut, das erdet Dich"


----------



## strandi (15. März 2011)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Mal wieder ein Flow Ride durch den Pfälzerwald.



Feines Video und musikalisch einwandfrei hinterlegt


----------



## pfalz (15. März 2011)

super Video!!

bei dem Baum bei 2:14 hätts mich beinah schön in den Wald zentriert....


----------



## Fibbs79 (15. März 2011)

gefällt mir auch sehr gut - Musik auch


----------



## DonCamilllo (15. März 2011)

hehehehe, ich lach mich schlapp. An der langsamsten Stelle legts dich mich doch glatt auf die Seite.
Danke fürs schneiden Tobsn, Musik passt super


----------



## thalamus (16. März 2011)

Da wart ihr aber mächtig rasant unterwegs! Schönes Video und schönes Fahren


----------



## Speedbullit (17. März 2011)

DonCamilllo schrieb:


> hehehehe, ich lach mich schlapp. An der langsamsten Stelle legts dich mich doch glatt auf die Seite.
> Danke fürs schneiden Tobsn, Musik passt super



an der schnellsten stelle wäre es sicherlich nicht so spassig gewesen.


----------



## Romarius (18. März 2011)

gute Bedingungen für meine beiden Lieblingssportarten zur Zeit, schade dass man immer nur eins machen kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SlipKoRn (20. März 2011)

Heyho

hab hier ein Bildchen 





Video dazu gibts auch:


Gruß

SlipKoRn


----------



## HeavyBiker (20. März 2011)

also ich finde das ein xtremst übel geiles bild


----------



## lomo (20. März 2011)

Total uncool aber aus der Rubrik "Heute unterwegs"




Gerät von *lomo* auf Flickr


----------



## HeavyBiker (20. März 2011)

sowas hätt ich diese woche über auch brauchen können


----------



## katermurr (20. März 2011)

slipkorn, echt geil! und auch noch mit gegensonne


----------



## mac80 (20. März 2011)

... heidelberg !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (20. März 2011)

war ich shcon lang nicht mehr! gefällt mir gut!


----------



## HeavyBiker (21. März 2011)

mmmm das sieht ja sahnig aus... das kenn ich irgendwie garnicht... wo is das denn in HD?


----------



## Levty (21. März 2011)

Sehr gutes Bild, mac.


----------



## Tobsn (21. März 2011)

@mac80: sehr schickes Bild 



HeavyBiker schrieb:


> ... wo is das denn in HD?


Felsenmeer.
Abfahrt eignet sich sehr gut um zum WS überzusetzen.


----------



## HeavyBiker (21. März 2011)

bin ich bestimmt schon durchgefahren, aber irgendwie aus der perspektive kams mir total unbekannt vor


----------



## el Zimbo (21. März 2011)

@SlipKorn: Hammer Bild!!! 

@Mac80: Diese Farben...


----------



## Bogie (21. März 2011)

Zwei sehr geile Bilder 

Und bei dem Fahrgerät von lomo kann ich momentan fast mithalten...
Ich muß meine zwei Stecken aber selbst hochheben. Also keine Rollen dran. 
Scheiß Einsparungen in der Gesundheitsindustrie!


----------



## el Zimbo (21. März 2011)

Ich wäre gestern beinahe auch Mitglied im Club der Invaliden geworden.
Aber die Schulter lässt sich noch in alle Richtungen bewegen, und ich denke es ist nur eine Prellung.


----------



## Disco82 (21. März 2011)

Toller Tabletop und großer double


----------



## `Smubob´ (21. März 2011)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> also ich finde das ein xtremst übel geiles bild


Ich mag ja eigentlich diese Art von Superlativen nicht - aber: WORD!  (und Anglizismen mag ich eigentlich auch nicht )
Die Perspektive ist echt aussergewöhnlich für ein "Foto" und für ein Einzelbild aus einem Videoclip ist die Qualität durchaus ok. Nur für die Musik beim Video gibts Punktabzug 




lomo schrieb:


> aus der Rubrik "Heute unterwegs"


Geil!  Da haben sich die beiden richtigen Fahrzeuggattungen zusammengesellt  Das eine U70, das andere Ü70...




mac80 schrieb:


> ... heidelberg !


Hammer! Wenn zu einem schönen Motiv noch der Fakt dazukommt, dass die Bildqualität einfach überragend ist (ich will auch eine DSLR!), wird da echt was richtig Gutes draus. 




el Zimbo schrieb:


> Ich wäre gestern beinahe auch Mitglied im Club der Invaliden geworden.
> Aber die Schulter lässt sich noch in alle Richtungen bewegen, und ich denke es ist nur eine Prellung.


Schlüsselbein auf Defekt geprüft?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (21. März 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> ...
> Da haben sich die beiden richtigen Fahrzeuggattungen zusammengesellt  Das eine U70 ...



Danke für das Kompliment!


----------



## Radde (21. März 2011)

vielleicht wirds irgendwann mal noch vertont, der gedämpfte sound ist schon ein wenig lau...


----------



## `Smubob´ (21. März 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> Danke für das Kompliment!


Gern geschehen


----------



## Haardtfahrer (21. März 2011)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Ich wäre gestern beinahe auch Mitglied im Club der Invaliden geworden.
> Aber die Schulter lässt sich noch in alle Richtungen bewegen, und ich denke es ist nur eine Prellung.



Huch! Vor oder nach den Mandeln?


----------



## Romarius (21. März 2011)

mac80 schrieb:


> ... heidelberg !


top Bild. 
Fahrer/Action könnte noch etwas mehr Soul vertragen aber Bildaufbau, Licht, Stimmung überzeugen


----------



## el Zimbo (21. März 2011)

Der Knoten in meinem rechten Schlüsselbein (= alte Bruchstelle) hat sich nicht verändert. 
Der Sturz war direkt unterhalb der Weinbiethütte, nach der Kurve bin ich nach einem Sprung wohl leicht berieslingt schräg aufgekommen...
Da ist jetzt ein kleiner Krater, und meine Schulter scheint wie gesagt schnell wieder zusammen zu wachsen. 
Das Sonnenschild meines Helms ist auch schon nachbestellt, das Schürfchen am Knie kann man ignorieren.
(ja, seit langer Zeit mal wieder ohne Ratz Fatz unterwegs...) 

Ich rechne nicht mit einer Verletzungspause, aber schaumermal wie sich der Schamerz noch entwickelt. 


@Radde: Schöner Spielplatz...


----------



## lomo (21. März 2011)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> ...
> Ich rechne nicht mit einer Verletzungspause, aber schaumermal wie sich der Schamerz noch entwickelt.
> ...



Prophylaktisch: Gute Besserung!


----------



## Bogie (21. März 2011)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> ... leicht berieslingt schräg aufgekommen...
> Das Sonnenschild meines Helms ist auch schon nachbestellt...Schürfchen am Knie ...ohne Ratz Fatz unterwegs......


 
Ts, ts, ts. da ist man einmal nicht dabei... und schon tanzen die Mäuse aufm Tisch.


----------



## el Zimbo (21. März 2011)

War ja nicht so, dass ich den Riesling(schorle) gemerkt hätte... 
Wenn ich den Arm ne Zeit lang still halte, tut vor allem die erste Bewegung weh.
Wiederhole ich dann diese Bewegung ein paar Mal, geht der Schmerz schon fast ganz weg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hardtail94 (21. März 2011)

Wie se sich im Frühjahr wieder alle selbst zerschissen 
echt nicht mehr feierlich...
@Zimbo: Dann hoffen wir mal, dass da nichts durch is

An alle andern: wünsch euch allen eine Sturzfreie Saison


----------



## `Smubob´ (21. März 2011)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Der Knoten in meinem rechten Schlüsselbein (= alte Bruchstelle) hat sich nicht verändert.


Nach Knoten abtasten... das macht man doch normal an einer anderen Stelle - und vorzugsweise nicht bei sich selbst


----------



## el Zimbo (21. März 2011)

War das ein Angebot?


----------



## `Smubob´ (21. März 2011)




----------



## Hardtail94 (21. März 2011)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7sdFMjZb62w&feature=related"]YouTube        - Stenkelfeld - Auf dem Hochsitz[/nomedia]

Wie wahr, wie wahr...


----------



## Haardtfahrer (21. März 2011)

@zimbo (und die anderen Versehrten):

Gute Besserung und niemals dem Schmerz nachgeben. Gibt nur Fehlhaltungen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haardtfahrer (21. März 2011)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Mal wieder ein Flow Ride durch den Pfälzerwald.



Bin die ersten beiden gestern auch noch mal ´runter, still diese Aufnahme im Gedächtnis. Da passt eigentlich nur:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cFods1KSWsQ"]YouTube        - Spock - Fascinating![/nomedia]


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (21. März 2011)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> Bin die ersten beiden gestern auch noch mal ´runter, still diese Aufnahme im Gedächtnis. Da passt eigentlich nur:
> 
> YouTube        - Spock - Fascinating!


Ach, Du auch? Ein Gedanke und zwei Denker und so.  Ich bin aber gleich alle drei gefahren, wenn schon, denn schon.


----------



## Dddakk (21. März 2011)

Zimbo: ..kann man so nen Knoten nicht etwas planschnitzen, oder gleich das Beinchen neu schnitzen?   wudsch  un wesch


----------



## mac80 (21. März 2011)

Vielen Dank 

@romarius : Das find ich auch - aber es ist sehr schwer mit nur einer Hand Griffbereit am Lenker.. / in der linken Hand befindet sich ein Fernauslöser...


----------



## Flugrost (22. März 2011)

Wenn schon planklopfen


----------



## lomo (22. März 2011)

mac80 schrieb:


> ...in der linken Hand befindet sich ein Fernauslöser...



Welchen Fernauslöser verwendest du?
Fokusfalle?


----------



## mac80 (22. März 2011)

... kenn nun nichtmehr die genaue Bezeichnung aber der Handelsübliche *Nikon* Fernauslöser. Die Maße eines dünnen kl. Feuerzeugs. 

Der möchte zumindest grob ausgerichtet sein - sonst gibt's kein Kontakt.

Die Fokusierung lege ich zu Beginn fest und bleibt dann.

grz.


----------



## Berghaemmerer (22. März 2011)

Foto by Radde


----------



## ketis (22. März 2011)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Ich wäre gestern beinahe auch Mitglied im Club der Invaliden geworden.
> Aber die Schulter lässt sich noch in alle Richtungen bewegen, und ich denke es ist nur eine Prellung.



du glücklicher ein gilchristverband nervt übelst


----------



## el Zimbo (23. März 2011)

Die Schulter nervt momentan auch, ich will gar nicht wissen, ob da irgendwas angeknackst ist...
Jedenfalls geht's schon etwas besser - muss halt immer mal wieder bewegt werden, dass sich das nicht "fest heilt".

So, jetzt bitte ein anderes Thema - wie wär's denn mal mit neuen Bildern un Videos?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schneisenarbeit (23. März 2011)

Ja...Paar Bilder...


----------



## Schneisenarbeit (23. März 2011)

Königsstuhl 22.03.2011


----------



## Schneisenarbeit (23. März 2011)

es war soooooo schön......


----------



## Schneisenarbeit (23. März 2011)

noch ein kleiner Nachschlag


----------



## Optimizer (23. März 2011)




----------



## Andi 3001 (23. März 2011)

Schneisenarbeit schrieb:


> Königsstuhl 22.03.2011



wann hast das bild gemacht? haben wir uns mehr oder weniger gesehen? so gegen 3 halb vier oder sowas in der richtung?


----------



## Schneisenarbeit (23. März 2011)

Ja kommt hin, weiss net genau, waren noch paar Enduristi auf dem KS? warst da dabei....kann mich noch an ein Cube ????, ein Hanzz und an ein Orange erinnern...ach ein SX trail war auch noch oben.....hmmmm


----------



## Andi 3001 (23. März 2011)

bingo.. ein prophet, ein orange, ein sx, zwei cubes..das "hanzz" war wahrscheinlich mein stereo, und somit ich  (roter lenker)


----------



## Schneisenarbeit (23. März 2011)

na bitte...und der Onkel mit dem Karamelbonbon war ische....sehr net, wenn mein RM fertig wär dann würde ich auch gern mal mitfahren...nur aktuell ist nur der Plastehobel einsatzbereit.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (23. März 2011)

mein "plastehobel" langweilt sich in der garage bis die wettkämpfe wieder losgehen....grundlagen kann man auch mim enduro einfahren wenns denn läuft trifft man sich bestimmt nochmal


----------



## Schneisenarbeit (23. März 2011)

in der Garage???? Meins darf im Wohnzimmer parken...ja gerne, hoffe mal das mein Bergab Rad in etwa einer Woche fertig.Man(n) sieht sich..Gruss


----------



## Dddakk (23. März 2011)

Kameramann.

Ist heute jemand mit Kamera in HD auf den Bergen? Ich bräuchte mal nen Fachmann für ein ganz kleines Filmchen von einer Bike-Miniatureinstellung. Dauert evtl 15 Minuten. Zeitfenster: 15-17 Uhr, wegen Licht.

Falls heute niemand kann, dann am Samstag Nachmittag.


----------



## Berghaemmerer (23. März 2011)

Filmmaterial überwiegend von Radde​


----------



## Optimizer (24. März 2011)

Wie sacht man: More to come sooooon


----------



## DonCamilllo (24. März 2011)

Wer kein Platz mehr im Rucksack hat kann seine Notration auch an der Lampenhalterung befestigen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobsn (24. März 2011)

An irgendwas erinnert mich die gelbe Antenne. 






P.S.: Was für ne schicke Hose im Hintergrund


----------



## Hardtail94 (24. März 2011)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Wie sacht man: More to come sooooon



Meinst du so etwas wie "To be continued"?


----------



## el Zimbo (24. März 2011)

t.b.c...

a.s.a.p.?


----------



## OZM (24. März 2011)

Berghaemmerer schrieb:


> Filmmaterial überwiegend von Radde​



den Holzdrop bei 0:37 sollte man aber auch nicht zu schnell anfahren ...


----------



## OZM (24. März 2011)

nicht aus der Region
[ame="http://vimeo.com/21016797"]The Cyclotrope on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## el Zimbo (25. März 2011)

MIST! Kein Ton im Büro...


----------



## Dämon__ (25. März 2011)

*Genial...*



OZM schrieb:


> nicht aus der Region
> The Cyclotrope on Vimeo


----------



## Hardtail94 (25. März 2011)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> a.s.a.p.?




Bitte was ?


----------



## el Zimbo (25. März 2011)

*T*o *B*e *C*ontinued...

...*A*s *S*oon *A*s *P*ossible!


----------



## Berghaemmerer (25. März 2011)

OZM schrieb:


> den Holzdrop bei 0:37 sollte man aber auch nicht zu schnell anfahren ...


hehe, vor allem wenn die Landung (zu klein) noch ned fertig war wie Fr vor 8 Tagen, bin da mitm SX ins Flat gedonnert und hatte anschließend einen schönen Highsider, sah bestimmt lustig aus 
ps:
woher kennst du den überhaupt, der war doch in dem Zst nur ein paar Tage?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mac80 (26. März 2011)

Ein *Reminder*:



... an die Uhrzeitumstellung!

Grz.


----------



## Hardtail94 (27. März 2011)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> *T*o *B*e *C*ontinued...
> 
> ...*A*s *S*oon *A*s *P*ossible!



blablabla


----------



## el Zimbo (27. März 2011)

Er hatte danach gefragt...


----------



## Hardtail94 (27. März 2011)

ja,danke


----------



## Carnologe (27. März 2011)




----------



## Radde (27. März 2011)

nice vid! und gute bearbeitung, sieht anders aus!

vom Wochenende noch was:






Vordermann is der ms06-rider


----------



## pfalz (27. März 2011)

ouha, schön schnell...


----------



## GravityForce (28. März 2011)

@carnologe: mit dem roten -N- bist du? Hab Disch gestern gesehä ;D
Hast den Konsumtempel gecheckt!

RIDE ON!

Schickes Vid by the way!


----------



## el Zimbo (28. März 2011)

pfalz schrieb:


> ouha, nich unlangsam...



nich + un = 0

ergo: Radde war langsam???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfalz (28. März 2011)

.....


----------



## Lynus (28. März 2011)

Hehehe - pfalz owned by Zimbo 

Sorry, Jan, aber diese Runde geht an den Herrn mit der aerodynamischen Frisur...


----------



## pfalz (28. März 2011)

jajaja, de zimbo hat recht  ...ist korrigiert 

sorry radde

geh jetzt biken


----------



## Lynus (28. März 2011)

> geh jetzt biken


 


>> Ok, Lynus owned by pfalz


----------



## Carnologe (28. März 2011)

GravityForce schrieb:


> @carnologe: mit dem roten -N- bist du? Hab Disch gestern gesehä ;D
> Hast den Konsumtempel gecheckt!
> 
> RIDE ON!
> ...



Jepp, war mit 2 Kumpels unterwegs  Konsumtempel = Weinbiethaus?


----------



## GravityForce (28. März 2011)

Konsumtempel= Rhein-Galerie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carnologe (28. März 2011)

Achsooooooooooooooooooooooooooo, ja klar! 
Da war ich nach dem Weinbiet  Wo warst Du?


----------



## GravityForce (28. März 2011)

Ich bin da mit meiner Family vorbeigelaufen und hab Dich beim Treppendroppen gesehen 

Haben kurz auf den Stufen zum Rhein gesessen. Hatten n Kinderwagen von meinem Junior am Start.

Aber Winebeat is cool, da sind wir auch überwiegend unterwegs. Vielleicht sieht man sich ja ma aufm Trail!

RIDE ON!


----------



## kawilli (28. März 2011)

Radde schrieb:


> nice vid! und gute bearbeitung, sieht anders aus!
> 
> vom Wochenende noch was:
> 
> ...



Boah das ist ja eine brutale Strecke. Ihr knallt da runter als würde die Gravitation für euch nicht existieren. Bei dem Gerappel fliegen dir doch alle Plomben aus der Kauleiste. Hut ab vor eurer Kondition, das euch nicht nach der Hälfte schon die Arme abfallen.


----------



## Speedbullit (28. März 2011)

Kurze, schmerzlose zusammenfassung des letzten samstag


----------



## el Zimbo (28. März 2011)

Jimiiiiiii I love you!!!


----------



## Berghaemmerer (28. März 2011)

Herrlich geschreddet, Doppelbrücken sind mir mittlerweile einfach sympathisch 

@Marcus: könntest du mir zuliebe bitte mal das IXS-Gap auslassen 

ps:
eigentlich wollten wir ja den ganzen Downhill in ... mit den Freakridern filmen, hab mich dann aber im Duell mit Felix so gefetzt dass es nur fürn kleinen Schnappschuss von Ketis gereicht hat


----------



## metalfreak (30. März 2011)

Gestern gab es weitere Dreharbeiten zu "the essence" und dabei wurde auch dieses nette Foto von der Radde geknipst.




IMG_1261 (2) von B.Klose auf Flickr


----------



## -Itchy- (30. März 2011)

Deine Fotos sehen immer so geil aus !


----------



## strandi (30. März 2011)

Fettes Pic


----------



## el Zimbo (31. März 2011)

Das macht Appetit auf den Film!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## metalfreak (31. März 2011)

Damit sich nicht das Gerücht verbreiten sollte, dass der Altmetaller kein Rad mehr fahrt!




pic by Manuel Vollmar


----------



## Berghaemmerer (1. April 2011)

Ah, Steinfeld in Wiba, aber wer issen das da aufm Rad?


----------



## metalfreak (1. April 2011)

berghaemmerer schrieb:


> ah, steinfeld in wiba, aber wer issen das da aufm rad?



:d


----------



## `Smubob´ (1. April 2011)

Berghaemmerer schrieb:


> Ah, Steinfeld in Wiba, aber wer issen das da aufm Rad?


Sieht man doch am Sponsoren-Look 

Scheenes Bild Benni!


----------



## metalfreak (1. April 2011)

Demnächst kommen die 2011er Klamotten. Die sehn um einiges geiler aus  mit noch mehr Werbung


----------



## Berghaemmerer (1. April 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Sieht man doch am Sponsoren-Look
> 
> Scheenes Bild Benni!



Ja, ok, am Vorderreifen hätt ich ihn ja auch erkennen können


----------



## SlipKoRn (3. April 2011)

hier ein Bild vom Samstag

kleiner Gap. geschmeidiges Teil


----------



## lomo (3. April 2011)

Wusst jetzt net genau ob des net unter "Schlachtplatte" gehört, aber auf jeden Fall unter die Rubrik "Heute unterwegs" 




Eisbecher von *lomo* auf Flickr


----------



## Carnologe (3. April 2011)

Und wo ist das Bike zum posen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (3. April 2011)

Carnologe schrieb:


> Und wo ist das Bike zum posen?



Hier:




Gerät von *lomo* auf Flickr


----------



## pfalz (3. April 2011)

da kann ich mithalten...


----------



## Flugrost (3. April 2011)

@Lomo: Hehe - is kein "Extra Love" Rollator aber definitiv ein Singlespeeder.


----------



## pfalz (3. April 2011)




----------



## lomo (3. April 2011)

Flugrost schrieb:


> @Lomo: Hehe - aber kein "Extra Love" Rollator!



Na, der guru hat mich letztes mal nach der Zufriedenheit vom AC gefragt. Da habe ich Andeutungen gemacht, dass bei ner Gehaltserhöhung dieses Jahr wieder was drin sein könnte ... und wenn's "Extra Love" Rollator is


----------



## lomo (3. April 2011)

pfalz schrieb:


> da kann ich mithalten...



Wo ist dein Rollator? Hä?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfalz (3. April 2011)

*schäm* *schuldig-zu-Boden-blick*


----------



## Carnologe (3. April 2011)

Hm....das wäre 'ne Foto-Idee *zeigefinger und daumen am kinn*


----------



## Berghaemmerer (3. April 2011)

SlipKoRn schrieb:


> hier ein Bild vom Samstag
> 
> kleiner Gap. geschmeidiges Teil



klein is relativ, je nach Betrachtungsweise, um mal nen Bezug herzustellen, über wieviel Eisbecher wärste denn da drübergesprungen?


----------



## SlipKoRn (3. April 2011)

Berghaemmerer schrieb:
			
		

> klein is relativ, je nach Betrachtungsweise, um mal nen Bezug herzustellen, über wieviel Eisbecher wärste denn da drübergesprungen?



Das is natürlich richtig  , ansichtssache.
Wennn ich von einem Eisbecher mit 10cm Durchmesser ausgehe, wären es ca. 35-40 Stück in der Länge und einer Becherhöhe von 20cm, 9-10 hoch. 

Aber echt schöne Eisbecher habt ihr da  hätt ich auch grad richtig lust drauf 

Edit: sollte 9-10 hoch heisen und nich weit


----------



## lomo (3. April 2011)

SlipKoRn schrieb:


> Das is natürlich richtig  , ansichtssache.
> Wennn ich von einem Eisbecher mit 10cm Durchmesser ausgehe, wären es ca. 35-40 Stück in der Länge und einer Becherhöhe von 20cm, 9-10 weit.
> 
> Aber echt schöne Eisbecher habt ihr da  hätt ich auch grad richtig lust drauf



Wenn du einen Rollator hast, darfst du auch einen Eisbecher posten!
Weitermachen.


----------



## Flugrost (3. April 2011)

Das Fünfmeter Gap werde ich im Alter von fünfundsiebzig mit dem Rollator in Angriff nehmen. Man braucht Ziele.


----------



## lomo (3. April 2011)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Das Fünfmeter Gap werde ich im Alter von fünfundsiebzig mit dem Rollator in Angriff nehmen. Man braucht Ziele.



Deine Motivation bräuchte ich gerade ...


----------



## lomo (3. April 2011)

Überhaupt gar net aus der Region, aber trotzdem:

http://www.schlaflosimsattel.com/2011/04/****ing-brilliant/

Es lebe der Sport!


----------



## Flugrost (3. April 2011)

"nicht gefunden"

Good night, Mary-Ellen Walton Willard


----------



## lomo (3. April 2011)

Flugrost schrieb:


> "nicht gefunden"
> 
> Good night, Mary-Ellen Walton Willard



Boaaah nee!
Des liegt an dem beschi$$enen Wortfilter in diesem Forum ... naja, im Linkname kommt ja eben "****ing" vor und der Filter ersetzt das dementsprechend durch ***. So'n Quatsch. Einfach auf http://www.schlaflosimsattel.com/ und dann den ****ing Brilliant Eintrag auswählen. 
Gute Nacht John-Boy!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flugrost (3. April 2011)

ok.

Edith: *g*!!!


----------



## Carnologe (4. April 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> Boaaah nee!
> Des liegt an dem beschi$$enen Wortfilter in diesem Forum ... naja, im Linkname kommt ja eben "****ing" vor und der Filter ersetzt das dementsprechend durch ***. So'n Quatsch. Einfach auf http://www.schlaflosimsattel.com/ und dann den ****ing Brilliant Eintrag auswählen.
> Gute Nacht John-Boy!



*hust*

http://tinyurl.com/dasvideomitdemanzueglichenwort


----------



## Berghaemmerer (4. April 2011)

Rumgehüppe vom Samstag fürs Gap, in Ermangelung eines Trollators musste allerdings mein olles Demo dafür herhalten.


----------



## Romarius (4. April 2011)

die etwas andere Art der Hometrails in Are, Schweden:
http://www.zapiks.com/bike-on-snow-at-are.html


----------



## lomo (4. April 2011)

Carnologe schrieb:


> *hust*
> 
> http://tinyurl.com/dasvideomitdemanzueglichenwort



Merci!


----------



## HeavyBiker (4. April 2011)

Romarius schrieb:


> die etwas andere Art der Hometrails in Are, Schweden:
> http://www.zapiks.com/bike-on-snow-at-are.html



sehr sehr sehr geil


----------



## kawilli (4. April 2011)

Carnologe schrieb:


> *hust*
> 
> http://tinyurl.com/dasvideomitdemanzueglichenwort



voll krass abgefahren, das Lustigste was ich seit langem gesehen habe.


die etwas andere Art der Hometrails in Are, Schweden:
http://www.zapiks.com/bike-on-snow-at-are.html

super geil


----------



## -Itchy- (4. April 2011)

Romarius schrieb:


> die etwas andere Art der Hometrails in Are, Schweden:
> http://www.zapiks.com/bike-on-snow-at-are.html


 

BOAAAH ! Wie hamma ! 
Abgefahren !


----------



## 01wheeler (4. April 2011)

die etwas andere Art der Hometrails in Are, Schweden:
http://www.zapiks.com/bike-on-snow-at-are.html


mit das Beste was ich seit langem gesehen habe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strandi (4. April 2011)

Romarius schrieb:


> die etwas andere Art der Hometrails in Are, Schweden:
> http://www.zapiks.com/bike-on-snow-at-are.html



wirklich "cool"


----------



## lomo (4. April 2011)

kawilli schrieb:


> voll krass abgefahren, das Lustigste was ich seit langem gesehen habe.
> 
> 
> die etwas andere Art der Hometrails in Are, Schweden:
> ...



Sehr kühl!


----------



## Speedbullit (5. April 2011)

Wildbad 03.04.2011


----------



## el Zimbo (5. April 2011)

R.E.S.P.E.C.T.


----------



## kawilli (5. April 2011)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> R.E.S.P.E.C.T.


----------



## OZM (5. April 2011)

seufz

ich glaub, ich lass die Anmeldung für Barr verfallen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Zimbo (5. April 2011)

...und fährst stattdessen in Bad Wildbad mit?


----------



## Speedbullit (5. April 2011)

ob wildbad oder barr, ozm dürfte sicherlich locker ins erste drittel fahren


----------



## de´ AK77 (5. April 2011)

@Speedbullit


----------



## lomo (6. April 2011)

Nicht-Bad Wildbad ... aber früh übt sich!




Schanzen 2 von *lomo* auf Flickr




Schanzen 1 von *lomo* auf Flickr


----------



## racedriver (6. April 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> Nicht-Bad Wildbad ... aber früh übt sich!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 


..... so muss es sein ....


Ich schließ mich auch mal an mit ein paar Pics...


----------



## mac80 (6. April 2011)

@lomo: Yeah


----------



## habbadu (6. April 2011)

@lomo: saugut


----------



## el Zimbo (6. April 2011)

@lomo: Deine?


----------



## lomo (6. April 2011)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> @lomo: Deine?






Trikot von *lomo* auf Flickr

Nö, Neffen.
Ich darf aber in gewissen Dingen "miterziehen"


----------



## Optimizer (6. April 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4725047465/Nö, Neffen.
> Ich darf aber in gewissen Dingen "miterziehen"



"Achso, dein Onkel hat dir ein Schlagzeug geschenkt.... na das iss ja toll........"

Sowas in der Art?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Zimbo (6. April 2011)

Mit erziehen ohne Eigenverantwortung - warum nicht?  

Blechtrommeln, Vuvuzelas, jegliche Art von Tröten und Flöten (und Hope-Naben),
das sind sehr beliebte Geschenke für die Kinder der anderen...


----------



## lomo (6. April 2011)

Optimizer schrieb:


> "Achso, dein Onkel hat dir ein Schlagzeug geschenkt.... na das iss ja toll........"
> 
> Sowas in der Art?



Nö, ich verschenke Nationalmannschaftstrikots, sieht man ja!
Aber Schlagzeug hätte ich auch noch ... 
Nein, in erster Linie geht es mir um eine sinnvolle Freizeitbeschäftigung, das sollen keine Stubenhocker werden, sondern aktiv ihre Umgebung und auch die Natur erkunden/kennen lernen können.


----------



## el Zimbo (7. April 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> Aber Schlagzeug hätte ich auch noch ...


Kannst du damit auch umgehen / spielst du "noch"?


----------



## OZM (7. April 2011)

OZM schrieb:


> seufz
> 
> ich glaub, ich lass die Anmeldung für Barr verfallen



Aaaaaaaaaaaarg

ich bin doch das grösste Rindvieh

gerade einen Blick in die Starterliste geworfen und ???
nix Oliver Z.

Hä?

Lsg
ich hab mich für die falsche Veranstaltung angemeldet
Hrg, die Franzmänner mit ihrer komischen Sprache

wird also nix mit vorderem Drittel

dafür bleiben meine Knochen heile
das ist auch was wert

siehe auch Freudsche Fehlleistung
bin zwar kein Anhänger vom Siggi, aber zu denken gibt einem das schon


----------



## Haardtfahrer (7. April 2011)

Optimizer schrieb:


> "Achso, dein Onkel hat dir ein Schlagzeug geschenkt.... na das iss ja toll........"
> 
> Sowas in der Art?









Seit diesem Weihnachtsgeschenk an meinen Neffen habe ich von meiner Schwägerin nichts mehr gehört. Komisch, oder?


----------



## Haardtfahrer (7. April 2011)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Kannst du damit auch umgehen / spielst du "noch"?



Ach so, um´s nicht zu vergessen, mit relativer Verspätung:

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag und immer weich stürzen!


----------



## Berghaemmerer (7. April 2011)

Was vom Radeln im PW, kurz&trocken:





 Pic vom vergangenen Fr by Lukas B

Dazu passender Clip von heute:


----------



## lomo (7. April 2011)

Feierabend-Auwaldrunde, mal nix mit 'runterhügeln'.




PWV von *lomo* auf Flickr




Woher von *lomo* auf Flickr




Sicher von *lomo* auf Flickr




Stahl II von *lomo* auf Flickr


----------



## pfalz (7. April 2011)

Rollen die die gelbe Tonne jetzt durch ganz Speyer???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (7. April 2011)

pfalz schrieb:


> Rollen die die gelbe Tonne jetzt durch ganz Speyer???



Wees net, war gegenüber von P-burg


----------



## pfalz (7. April 2011)

Asso...vielleicht ham die auch mehrere, stand letzt was in der Auestrasse und am Altpörtel rum...

WuPoHeWe


----------



## lomo (7. April 2011)

Ah, WuPo. Hatte ich gestern auch ...


----------



## racedriver (7. April 2011)

Am Rhein am Ende der Auestrasse war letztens auch noch eine gelegen!
Tzz .. immer diese Umweltverschmutzer ! Überall die Gelben tonnen wo führt das hin ?


----------



## MoneSi (7. April 2011)

Genau...diese grünen Säcke...lassen überall die gelben Tonnen liegen!


----------



## guru39 (7. April 2011)

racedriver schrieb:


> Tzz .. immer diese Umweltverschmutzer ! Überall die Gelben tonnen wo führt das hin ?




dahin vielleicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## metalfreak (9. April 2011)

Gestern wieder einmal ein wildes Bad genommen!


----------



## HeavyBiker (9. April 2011)

schönes bild  ... etwas mehr staub wäre noch cool


----------



## metalfreak (9. April 2011)

nächstes mal nen Pyrotechniker mitnehmen


----------



## HeavyBiker (9. April 2011)

oder nen 1 euro jobbler mit nem palmwedel... kann staub machen und für kühlung sorgen


----------



## eL (9. April 2011)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> ... etwas mehr staub wäre noch cool




das dachten die sich am freitag auf der A19 auch


----------



## HeavyBiker (9. April 2011)

.... böse


----------



## Berghaemmerer (10. April 2011)

metalfreak schrieb:


> Gestern wieder einmal ein wildes Bad genommen!



here we go!


----------



## metalfreak (11. April 2011)

Noch was aus dem wilden Bad.


----------



## Radde (11. April 2011)

hab ich auch eins  

Fotos by: mompere


----------



## lukabe (12. April 2011)

Noch was von gestern vom Stabenberg:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aju (12. April 2011)




----------



## DEMOnstrant (12. April 2011)




----------



## Jester_Jones (12. April 2011)

Sundown


----------



## Radde (12. April 2011)

#1: Yeah Stabenberg! 

#2: Sundown ist auch ziemlich gut geworden!

und #3: Hab ich den Jackpot aus BadWildbad geholt! 

Bilder von User "mompere"








und das aktuelle FdW geht auch auf meine und SlipKorn's Kappe!


----------



## DIRK SAYS (12. April 2011)

aju schrieb:


> ...



Respekt. Sehr gut gefahren.


----------



## Flugrost (12. April 2011)

Radde schrieb:


> hab ich auch eins
> 
> Fotos by: mompere



Erinnert mich spontan an:


----------



## eL (12. April 2011)

sehr geil

wo holst du sowas nur immer her


----------



## Flugrost (12. April 2011)

Na, von den Guten halt...


----------



## aju (12. April 2011)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Respekt. Sehr gut gefahren.



Der Fahrer ist vest http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/member.php?u=123033


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (12. April 2011)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Erinnert mich spontan an:


----------



## Carnologe (14. April 2011)

Ein paar Detailaufnahmen aus der Region...


----------



## Berghaemmerer (14. April 2011)

Radde schrieb:


> #1: Yeah Stabenberg!
> 
> #2: Sundown ist auch ziemlich gut geworden!
> 
> ...



sehr schön!


----------



## Berghaemmerer (14. April 2011)

Radde schrieb:


> hab ich auch eins
> 
> Fotos by: mompere



like it! Ich üb mich grad auch mit Tabletops u Whüps, Barrieren existieren da wohl nur in manchen Köpfen


----------



## lomo (14. April 2011)

Carnologe schrieb:


> Ein paar Detailaufnahmen aus der Region...



Erfrischend anders!!!


----------



## soulrocker (14. April 2011)

Carnologe schrieb:


> Ein paar Detailaufnahmen aus der Region...



Die Region, Natur als Hauptdarsteller, sehr essentiel, love it.

Habe gestern schon deinen Vorschlag für FdW gesehen, hätte auch so eins, ist aber zwei Jahre alt...hoffe du hast die richtigen Schmerzmittel, gute Besserung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Christian86 (16. April 2011)




----------



## Dämon__ (16. April 2011)

Wo issn das???


----------



## Hanebber (16. April 2011)

Carnologe schrieb:


> Ein paar Detailaufnahmen aus der Region...


 
Gefällt mir!


----------



## Carnologe (16. April 2011)

THX! Heute kam neues Spielzeug für meine Aufnahmen


----------



## Daseca (16. April 2011)

Christian86 schrieb:


>



Ja wo issen das?


----------



## el Zimbo (16. April 2011)

@Carnologe:
Schnell, tritt drauf, das Vieh zappelt noch!


----------



## Flugrost (17. April 2011)

Alles schwer geheim.


----------



## Carnologe (17. April 2011)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> @Carnologe:
> Schnell, tritt drauf, das Vieh zappelt noch!



Der Windschutz nennt sich "Dead cat"


----------



## Berghaemmerer (17. April 2011)

Carnologe schrieb:


> Ein paar Detailaufnahmen aus der Region...



Isoliert betrachtet gefällt es, ist wohl etwas an Live-cycles angelehnt, allerdings tu ich mir etwas schwer den Bezug zum Biken herzustellen, aber immer noch min 100X besser als sinnlos rumgespammt


----------



## Carnologe (17. April 2011)

Ich kenne Life Cycles sehr gut, aber beim Schneiden habe ich keine Sekunde daran gedacht. Das, was ihr zu sehen bekommen habt, ist Teil meiner Vorbereitung. Dieses Jahr werde ich einen Film drehen und die Atmophäre des Clips soll schonmal ein Vorgeschmack sein 

EDIT: Life Cylces fand ich zu entschleunigt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berghaemmerer (17. April 2011)

Na wenn dabei das Radfahren nicht zu kurz kommt kann man sich schon mal drauf freuen , Life Cycles ist auch nicht unbedingt soo mein Favorit aus selbigem Grund, hat halt aber was...


----------



## Berghaemmerer (17. April 2011)

aju schrieb:


>


das sieht bei dir alles so leicht aus, ich fand das trotz Fully viel rumpeliger in meiner leichteren Variante ohne jetzt die letzten technischen Finessen mitgenommen zun haben.
Ps:
 ich war letztes WE mit Dave unterwegs, der fährt einem selbst auf ner verblockten Strecke mitm HT dermassen um die Ohren das man meint zum ersten Mal aufm Rad zu sitzen, bei dir würds mir wohl vermutlich nicht anders ergehen


----------



## aju (17. April 2011)

Der Fahrer im Video ist vest: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/member.php?u=123033

Ich war nur der Kameramann bzw. Kamerafahrer. In meinem Album gibt es aber auch Videos von mir auf dem Bike, z.b. dieses aus der Pfalz:

Und hier noch eins von vest:


----------



## Radde (17. April 2011)

heute früh vor der Formel 1 Übertragung entstanden:





...bin grad ne woche im Ausland (Bayern)


----------



## Christian86 (17. April 2011)

Daseca schrieb:


> Ja wo issen das?



Burgruine Hohenecken. Absolut unspektakulär der Ort. Ich habs nur relativ schön in Szene gesetzt ^^


----------



## mac80 (18. April 2011)

Bereits etwas älter aber vermutl. Zeitlos / jetzt auch im IBT-tv:
Der Stunt zum Sonntag:

... ein schöne Woche wünsche ich 

grz.


----------



## HeavyBiker (18. April 2011)

ha ha ... die mauer ist doch immer wieder für diesen stunt gut 
gerade gestern abend in ähnlicher form wieder gesehen


----------



## Carnologe (18. April 2011)

Bombanza 

Solange er sich nichts gebrochen hat, kann er ja seine Fehler wieder korrigieren. Hat er es an dem Tag noch geschafft?


----------



## mac80 (18. April 2011)

Carnologe schrieb:


> Bombanza
> 
> Solange er sich nichts gebrochen hat, kann er ja seine Fehler wieder korrigieren. Hat er es an dem Tag noch geschafft?



Das war vor gut nem Jahr - Handgelenk gebrochen! Zudem v. Arzt ne schlechte Diagnose bezügl. seiner Knochen erhalten... 

Er kann's aber einfach nicht lassen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (18. April 2011)

@radde: Sehr schön auf das Wesentliche konzentriert.  Ich mag das


----------



## rostigerNagel (21. April 2011)

[URL="http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/


----------



## HeavyBiker (21. April 2011)

nice 

bin den trail gerade letzte woche auch mal wieder gefahren... mit dem HT... irgendwie stand ich net ganz so entspannt auf den pedalen


----------



## Tobsn (21. April 2011)

Wie immer sehr lecker 
Und was für ein Aufwand


----------



## OZM (21. April 2011)

sehr sehr schön gemacht




und noch mal ein fettes Extralob für den Aufwand den Du da getrieben hast.



(auf diesem Weg habe übrigens ich vor ca. 20 Jahre mit biken begonnen, von daher ein Extra Freude, das hier zu sehen)


----------



## Stagebiker (21. April 2011)

Bin letzte Woche auch auf dem Weg unterwegs gewesen und wurde von Wanderern "angemacht", dass die biker den Weg ruinieren. Wenn ich mir das Vid ansehe, weiss ich jetzt auch was die gemeint haben. Im Serpentinen-Bereich ist die Streckenführung gelinde gesagt - suboptimal. Denk mal drüber nach.
Ansonsten fahrtechnisch und filmtechnisch erste Sahne!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (21. April 2011)

Was meinten denn die Komparsen zu ihrem Auftritt/ihrer Rolle im Film?


----------



## Tobsn (21. April 2011)

Stagebiker schrieb:


> Bin letzte Woche auch auf dem Weg unterwegs gewesen und wurde von Wanderern "angemacht", dass die biker den Weg ruinieren...



Ich fahr die Strecke oft, sehr oft, allein 3x diese Woche und das seit Jahren.
Klar verändert die sich, aber eher in Abhängigkeit von den Jahreszeiten und dem Wetter, als durch die unbeliebten Waldbenutzer wie z.B. Kletterer und Biker.

Die Linienwahl in der Rechtsserpentine find ich im grünen Bereich.
Muss man so fahren, wenn man flüssig rum will.


----------



## kawilli (21. April 2011)

rostigerNagel schrieb:


> [URL="http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/



Wie immer ein absoluter Hochgenuß. Super das du die Take Outs noch drangehängt hast, schön zu sehen das bei dir doch nicht alles auf Anhieb gelingt.  Wo ist denn dieser Trail eigentlich, falls nicht geheim.

PS: Ellbogenschützer wären auch nicht schlecht gewesen.


----------



## racedriver (21. April 2011)

video ist echt porno macht richtig bock sich auf sein bike zu schwingen und los zu fahren ....

wo ist dieser trail ?  sieht echt lecker aus


----------



## habbadu (21. April 2011)

@ Rostiger Nagel: Klasse Perspektiven
Die Linie vor der Rechtskehre bei 03:08 ist klasse - muß ich auch mal probieren Für die Stelle bei 06:07 reichen meine Eier leider nicht aus
Klasse Video


----------



## lomo (21. April 2011)

Zum Glück net in de Palz gedreht!


----------



## Flugrost (21. April 2011)

Mir haben die Farben in dem Vid sehr gut gefallen.


----------



## metalfreak (22. April 2011)

Ich war ja letzte Woche bei den Franzosen...


----------



## -Itchy- (22. April 2011)

Krasser Blitz ! 

Hier ein mini clip von heute, mit slowmotion und kamerafahrt effekt.
Muss das ganze mal mit der GoPro und in 60Fps testen denke/hoffe die quali dürfte dann um einiges besser werden.

 
Cheers!


----------



## lomo (25. April 2011)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Kannst du damit auch umgehen / spielst du "noch"?



"Olle Kamelle" ausgekramt, aber ich wollte die Antwort dem Herrn Zimbo nicht schuldig bleiben. An der Schiessbude habe ich seit ca. 10 Jahren nicht mehr gesessen, dafür spiele ich öfters dieses Instrument:




Woodstock Wacken Weidenthal von *lomo* auf Flickr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berghaemmerer (25. April 2011)

Vom letzten lokalen CC-Ausflug:





Danach das Spassteil in seiner Lieblingsumgebung abgelichtet:


----------



## lomo (25. April 2011)

Bin heute gar net zum radfahren gekommen ....




Es geht gerade so weiter von *lomo* auf Flickr


----------



## lomo (25. April 2011)

... Nachschlag ...




verputzt von *lomo* auf Flickr


----------



## Berghaemmerer (25. April 2011)

Wohl bekomms


----------



## Joshua60 (25. April 2011)

Letzten Freitag 330hm zu Fuß unterwegs. Mit Belohnung 












Wird langsam Zeit für eine Bergaufschleicher-Gourmet-Tour (mit dem Ratt latürnich)


----------



## lomo (25. April 2011)

Joshua60 schrieb:


> ...
> Wird langsam Zeit für eine Bergaufschleicher-Gourmet-Tour (mit dem Ratt latürnich)


----------



## de´ AK77 (25. April 2011)

@Joshua60, also die Schnegge, isch wusst es Du bist nen SchneggeleckÄr


----------



## fekster (26. April 2011)

...das wird ja  schlimmer als facebook hier


----------



## `Smubob´ (26. April 2011)

...deshalb mal wieder Bildmaterial! 

2 User aus der Region (freak511 & me) haben das lange Wochenende zur Saisoneröffnung außerhalb der Region genutzt 









Es war sehr trocken, nach den 2 Tagen sahen die Bikes aus, als wären wir aufm Mond gefahren 





Die Bilder vom Freak sind hier noch nicht hochgeladen, kommt vielleicht noch!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berghaemmerer (26. April 2011)

Nice, wo issen das, Froonkreich?


----------



## Radde (26. April 2011)

ne Winterberg!


----------



## Berghaemmerer (26. April 2011)

Da war aber schon am 8ten Eröffnung?!
Na egal, Hauptsache es sind sehenswerte Pics dabei rausgekommen


----------



## `Smubob´ (27. April 2011)

Radde schrieb:


> ne Winterberg!


koooorrekt! 




Berghaemmerer schrieb:


> Da war aber schon am 8ten Eröffnung?!


Ich meinte persönliche Bikepark-Saisoneröffnung 
Merci!


----------



## Lynus (27. April 2011)

@Smubob: 
Wir waren Anfang letzter Woche dort - schää war´s 





...und ich hab's endlich geschafft meinen inneren Schweinehund zum Droppen zu überreden


----------



## habbadu (27. April 2011)

Lynus schrieb:


> ...und ich hab's endlich geschafft meinen inneren Schweinehund zum Droppen zu überreden



... Du kannst deinen Schweinehund zu Dingen "überreden"
Du Glückspilz, meinem muß ich immer mit körperlicher Gewalt drohen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyBiker (27. April 2011)

habbadu schrieb:


> ... Du Glückspilz, meinem muß ich immer mit körperlicher Gewalt drohen



das kenn ich ... meiner braucht oftmals mehrfache stumpfe gewalteinwirkung


----------



## `Smubob´ (27. April 2011)

Lynus schrieb:


> ...und ich hab's endlich geschafft meinen inneren Schweinehund zum Droppen zu überreden


Das kenne ich sowas von  Habe damals beim ersten Mal auch ne ganze Weile gebraucht, hätte dann auch fast zu stumpfer Gewalteinwirkung geführt


----------



## Flugrost (27. April 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> ... hätte dann auch fast zu stumpfer Gewalteinwirkung geführt



...was per se nix schlechtes ist, so richtig platziert...


----------



## `Smubob´ (28. April 2011)

Flugrost schrieb:


> ...was per se nix schlechtes ist, so richtig platziert...


Das gibt nur wieder böse Schlagzeilen in der Bildpfalz...












SCHLAGzeilen...


----------



## Hanebber (28. April 2011)

Nein, bin da nicht hoch und nicht runter - das Bike mußte aber!


----------



## Hardtail94 (28. April 2011)

Ma mein neues Rädl auf den richtigen Strecken bewegt:













Und ja, die Lichtverhältnisse waren mehr als beschi$$en


----------



## lukabe (29. April 2011)

Dann will ich auch mal mit denen aus WiBe 














Staub


----------



## hossianajoe (29. April 2011)

Hier ein paar bescheidene Bilder von mir,Sonntags im Wald!


----------



## Berghaemmerer (30. April 2011)

Hauptsache beide Räder in der Luft, das wird von alleine höher u weiter


----------



## Levty (1. Mai 2011)

Vor einer Woche in Wildbad, musste ich mir von einem Gleichgesinnten folgendes anhören:
"Du hast ja das vollkommen falsche Bike für den Park. Das reißt dir ja sofort - schon beim CC."

Herrlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DEMOnstrant (1. Mai 2011)

mal ein bisschen kinpsen gewesen.


----------



## -Itchy- (1. Mai 2011)

Ein wenig staub aufwirbeln von heute.





cheers !


----------



## SlipKoRn (2. Mai 2011)

Auch mal wieder was von mir 





achja...video gibts auch:


----------



## hossianajoe (2. Mai 2011)

So langsam wird die Sache,Berghämmerer!


----------



## Jester_Jones (2. Mai 2011)

Big in Erfenbach Bikesession 01.05.2011





Photo by: Dominik K.


----------



## HeavyBiker (2. Mai 2011)

Jester_Jones schrieb:


> Big in Erfenbach Bikesession 01.05.2011



hmmm irgendwie mag ich das bild


----------



## Radde (2. Mai 2011)

Ganz neues Widejo:


----------



## rmfausi (2. Mai 2011)

Wie immer, schäää. 

Gruss rmfausi


----------



## thalamus (2. Mai 2011)

Ein tolles Feierabendschmankerl! 
Ich werd´ die Woche wohl mal früher Feierabend machen müssen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyBiker (2. Mai 2011)

war am ersten mai auch biken , aber mit junior  ... seine erste große ausfahrt mit neuem bike


----------



## Carnologe (2. Mai 2011)

Cool ihr Beiden!


----------



## Berghaemmerer (4. Mai 2011)

Radde schrieb:


> Ganz neues Widejo:



Was für schöne, technische Trails 
Warum wachsen bei uns nur keine gescheiten Berge 



hossianajoe schrieb:


> So langsam wird die Sache,Berghämmerer!



Das befürchte ich auch


----------



## Radde (6. Mai 2011)

gleiches Mittelgebirge, anderes Land:


(Alles Aufnahmen vom letztem Jahr)


----------



## HeavyBiker (6. Mai 2011)

ach du heilige ka.....  ...


----------



## pfalz (6. Mai 2011)

aaaaah, ganau das richtig zum Einstimmen Freitags morgens....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carnologe (6. Mai 2011)

Es gibt gleich Nachschub


----------



## pfalz (6. Mai 2011)

jaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Carnologe (6. Mai 2011)

Ich hab die Nacht deswegen durchgemacht...


----------



## Berghaemmerer (6. Mai 2011)

Das hat sich doch gelohnt


----------



## pfalz (6. Mai 2011)




----------



## kawilli (6. Mai 2011)

Radde schrieb:


> Ganz neues Widejo:



very nice und echt schön anzusehen.  Ach ja erst mal Prost, wie war das Rauchbier?


----------



## kawilli (6. Mai 2011)

Radde schrieb:


> gleiches Mittelgebirge, anderes Land:
> 
> 
> (Alles Aufnahmen vom letztem Jahr)



Ach du heilige Kacke ( he ich habs ausgeschrieben ) Nennt die Strecke doch in" La Pain " um.


----------



## kawilli (6. Mai 2011)

Carnologe schrieb:


> Ich hab die Nacht deswegen durchgemacht...



ganz schön esotherisch aber trotzdem schön gemacht.


----------



## Deleted 48198 (6. Mai 2011)

kawilli schrieb:


> ganz schön esotherisch aber trotzdem schön gemacht.



 Laut Wiki etwas irrationales, rätselhaftes bis nebulöses. Der Film war doch klar und deutlich und die Trails kennen wir auch? Schöner Film


----------



## kawilli (6. Mai 2011)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Laut Wiki etwas irrationales, rätselhaftes bis nebulöses. Der Film war doch klar und deutlich und die Trails kennen wir auch? Schöner Film



Du mußt auch den Ton anschalten, dann weißt du auch was ich meine.
Das es trotzdem ein schöner Film ist hatte ich wohl klar rüberkommen lassen, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyBiker (6. Mai 2011)

...esotherisch UND schönes vid...   
jeder darf bissi lifecycles machen , mir gefällts


----------



## GravityForce (6. Mai 2011)

@carno: GEILES Video  sehr stylefisch!


----------



## Optimizer (6. Mai 2011)

Ebenfalls ein Lob an den Filmer, der endlich mal unsere Sportart und Freizeitbeschäftigung als Natursport darstellt....


----------



## Romarius (6. Mai 2011)

esotherisch? neinnein.
aber ein sehr tolles auge und viel natur.

bestes video hier bislang, finde ich. die anderen videos der üblichen verdächtigen hier sind aber auch nicht zu verachten. gut gemacht.


----------



## donnersberger (6. Mai 2011)

geile Vids - besten Dank


----------



## e.x.y. (6. Mai 2011)

Radde schrieb:


> gleiches Mittelgebirge, anderes Land:
> 
> 
> (Alles Aufnahmen vom letztem Jahr)



gibt´s ne track id vom ersten titel?


----------



## fekster (7. Mai 2011)

e.x.y. schrieb:


> gibt´s ne track id vom ersten titel?




[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZbcFK3d9jmg"]YouTube        - Postcards - An Horse (JA!KOB alias Basslaster Remix)[/nomedia]


----------



## e.x.y. (7. Mai 2011)

fekster schrieb:


> YouTube        - Postcards - An Horse (JA!KOB alias Basslaster Remix)



Joa thx, Rock On...


----------



## Speedbullit (8. Mai 2011)

Carnologe schrieb:


> Ich hab die Nacht deswegen durchgemacht...



super quali, super schnitt aber bei der music schläft einem ja leider das gesicht ein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (8. Mai 2011)

Ich finds auch klasse!
Einziger, kleiner Verbesserungsvorschlag: ich hätte das Portrait am Schluss irgendwie entweder dynamischer gemacht (Kamera oder Biker wenigstens ein Bisschen in Bewegung) oder einfach mit etwas mehr Entfernung zum "Objekt".


----------



## Carnologe (8. Mai 2011)

Danke für die Verbesserungsvorschläge, werden notiert und überdacht 

Nach viel Video, nun viel Foto  (Klick = größer)

Mit dabei: SlipKoRn, Radde und Matze!


----------



## mac80 (8. Mai 2011)

sind paar gute dabei!


----------



## Radler-01 (9. Mai 2011)

Carnologe schrieb:


>


 
... bitte stellen Sie Ihre Sitze aufrecht und stellen Sie das Rauchen ein - wir landen in wenigen Minuten ...

welche Flughöhe war das ungefähr ?


----------



## Carnologe (9. Mai 2011)

Gute 3 Meter über dem Boden schätze ich


----------



## HeavyBiker (9. Mai 2011)

ongschd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HC-NitrousRider (9. Mai 2011)

hier ist etwas neues und grünes von mir


----------



## pfalz (9. Mai 2011)

Ist das zwischendurch in Whm? Da hätte sich ja einiges getan...müsst ich auch mal wieder hin...

Schönes Vid!!


----------



## OZM (9. Mai 2011)

ey sauber

da haste Dir ganz schön viel Arbeit gemacht


----------



## HC-NitrousRider (9. Mai 2011)

OZM schrieb:


> ey sauber
> 
> da haste Dir ganz schön viel Arbeit gemacht



ja hab ich, hatte aber tatkräftige unterstützung von Blackrider7534 und baiker007 

waren 6 drehtage und an 4 wurde mir geholfen


----------



## Levty (9. Mai 2011)

Sehr geil. Heidelberg ist doch ne hübsche Gegend


----------



## habbadu (9. Mai 2011)

HC-NitrousRider schrieb:


> hier ist etwas neues und grünes von mir



Spitze Jungs'


----------



## strandi (9. Mai 2011)

HC-NitrousRider schrieb:


> hier ist etwas neues und grünes von mir



Super Video


----------



## cubxx (9. Mai 2011)

Top


----------



## guru39 (9. Mai 2011)

HC-NitrousRider schrieb:


> hier ist etwas neues und grünes von mir



Sau geil 
 Man kann die ganzen Sachen ja auch abrocken, und nicht nur abrollen


----------



## HeavyBiker (10. Mai 2011)

sehr sehr geil... hab grad festgestellt das ich auch mal wieder nach whm muß, aber stimmt das das die sachen links der 2 drops oben am anfang alle weg sind?

...memo an mich... ich brauch unbedingt mal einen der mich über die größeren sprünge "zieht"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kittyhawk (10. Mai 2011)

Carnologe schrieb:


> Ich hab die Nacht deswegen durchgemacht...



das ist doch der flo?!
sieht gut aus!


----------



## SlipKoRn (11. Mai 2011)

Ich bin mal so frei....





Von Carnologe geschossen


----------



## rostigerNagel (11. Mai 2011)

[ame="http://vimeo.com/23441272"]best of marten on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## -Itchy- (11. Mai 2011)

hamma, hamma, hamma geil ! 

Ist das dein WRX ?
Sooo goooil ! 

Die bike action is natürlich auch erste sahne ! 
Die geilen abgänge übern lenker sind krass .


----------



## Carnologe (11. Mai 2011)

Lecker Filmchen!


----------



## Radde (11. Mai 2011)

nice! so'n WRX ist schon was feines, aber nur wenn man wie hier mit umgehen kann 

Die 2 Mauler in Beerfelden sehen ziemlich krass aus... und der Nosemanual am stepupstepdown ist mal Pro! 

Und der Track ist natürlich auch geil! DubFX! Der Typ macht seine Musik nur mit nem Mikrofon und nem speziellem Recorder... "midde uff de Gass!"


----------



## Rockshock (11. Mai 2011)

Hi.

Kann mir jemand sagen, wo diese geile Strcke zu finden ist (Video: Feel the green)?! Beerfelden?


Was mich auch sehr interessieren würde, mit was für Camcorder die Videos gedreht wurden? Vielleicht irgendjemand eine Ahnung?
Ansonsten, genialae Videos. Respekt!
Grüsse
Andre


----------



## pfalz (11. Mai 2011)

Block fährt doch Ford mittlerweile...

Trotzdem geiles Video!!


----------



## kawilli (11. Mai 2011)

HC-NitrousRider schrieb:


> hier ist etwas neues und grünes von mir



geiles Teil super schön anzusehen 100% Top


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kawilli (11. Mai 2011)

rostigerNagel schrieb:


> best of marten on Vimeo



Hammer geil mit so einer Kiste würde ich auch gerne mal ne Runde drehen. 
Geil geschnitten und krasse Action (nebst Abgänge über den Lenker) und die Mucke ist auch Klasse. Top


----------



## Carnologe (11. Mai 2011)

Stellt euch das mal ziemlich groß an einer Wand vor 

Fahrer: SlipKoRn
Auslöser: Ich


----------



## SlipKoRn (11. Mai 2011)

da haste ja noch eins von mir 
sehr gut gemacht


----------



## HeavyBiker (11. Mai 2011)

stimmt.. fääätes bild


----------



## Carnologe (11. Mai 2011)

SlipKoRn schrieb:


> da haste ja noch eins von mir
> sehr gut gemacht



Und gerade hadere ich mit dem Anlieger-Mitzieher...


----------



## `Smubob´ (11. Mai 2011)

Schöne Wandtapete! 



Carnologe schrieb:


> Stellt euch das mal ziemlich groß an einer Wand vor


Gibts die Auflösung des Originals her?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carnologe (11. Mai 2011)

Solange mein Name erwähnt wird, habe ich damit kein Problem.
Schick mir 'ne PN mit Deiner E-Mail, dann lasse ich Dir die 3872x1284pix Version zukommen


----------



## Berghaemmerer (11. Mai 2011)

SlipKoRn schrieb:


> Ich bin mal so frei....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Coole Action ihr beiden  ich komme mir dagegen schon etwas hölzern vor:


----------



## `Smubob´ (11. Mai 2011)

Carnologe schrieb:


> Solange mein Name erwähnt wird, habe ich damit kein Problem.
> Schick mir 'ne PN mit Deiner E-Mail, dann lasse ich Dir die 3872x1284pix Version zukommen


Danke, aber ich habe keinen Platz für sowas. War nur ne hypothetische Frage 




Berghaemmerer schrieb:


> ich komme mir dagegen schon etwas hölzern vor


das wundert mich bei solchen Stunts irgendwie nicht...


----------



## el Zimbo (12. Mai 2011)

Ich könnt's ja mal mit 90cm Höhe (max. 120cm bei größerer Papierrolle) ausdrucken,
glaube aber nicht, dass mein Chef begeistert sein würde...


----------



## Carnologe (12. Mai 2011)

Also ich hätte nichts dagegen


----------



## lomo (14. Mai 2011)

{... ist nicht aus der Region}


----------



## HeavyBiker (14. Mai 2011)

made my day...


----------



## el Zimbo (14. Mai 2011)




----------



## lomo (14. Mai 2011)

Findet man dort!


----------



## lomo (14. Mai 2011)

Auch nicht aus der Region, sondern letztes Wochenende auf der Alb gesehen, aber immerhin ein Bild:




Metzger von *lomo* auf Flickr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carnologe (14. Mai 2011)




----------



## anulu (15. Mai 2011)

wie geil


----------



## rmfausi (15. Mai 2011)

Das ist die grundsolide schwäbische Ironie. 

Gruss rmfausi


----------



## Tobsn (15. Mai 2011)

rmfausi schrieb:


> Das ist die grundsolide schwäbische Ironie.
> 
> Gruss rmfausi



In der Kurpfalz ist es nicht besser.
"Metzgerei Schlechter"
Rathausplatz 9 
69221 Dossenheim


----------



## -Itchy- (15. Mai 2011)

Heute einen Ausritt zu den neu eröffneten "Flowtrails Stromberg" gemacht.

Hat sich auf jeden Fall gelohnt ! 
Klare Empfehlung .

Das dazugehörige Video folgt noch.


----------



## kalinka_moja (15. Mai 2011)

Oh ja, übers Paradoxon der Metzgerei Schlechter freu ich mich jedes Mal aufs Neue, wenn ich mitm Rad vorbeifahr!


----------



## habbadu (15. Mai 2011)

Tobsn schrieb:


> In der Kurpfalz ist es nicht besser.
> "Metzgerei Schlechter"
> Rathausplatz 9
> 69221 Dossenheim



...wenn jetzt noch jemand die Metzgerei "Schlechterer" aus dem Hut zaubert


----------



## donnersberger (15. Mai 2011)

oder "Metzgerei sauschlecht"


----------



## lomo (15. Mai 2011)

Der war saugut, Herr Dönersberger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (15. Mai 2011)

lomo schrieb:


>


Das wird direkt am Fuße des Pfälzerwalds getopt: "Elektro Gurk" in Albersweiler  Gerade heute (kurz vor der on-bike-Dusche) vorbeigerollt...




-Itchy- schrieb:


> Heute einen Ausritt zu den neu eröffneten "Flowtrails Stromberg" gemacht.
> 
> Hat sich auf jeden Fall gelohnt !
> Klare Empfehlung .


Steht bei mir für diese Woche auch wieder mindestens 1 Mal aufm Programm


----------



## HeavyBiker (15. Mai 2011)

-Itchy- schrieb:


> Heute einen Ausritt zu den neu eröffneten "Flowtrails Stromberg" gemacht.
> 
> Hat sich auf jeden Fall gelohnt !
> Klare Empfehlung .
> ...



schaut ja recht cool aus... wie läuft das da ab? alles selber *erfahren* oder?
also nix shuttel oder sonstiges...? was fürn bike mitnehmen, enduro oder freerider?


----------



## HeavyBiker (15. Mai 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Steht bei mir für diese Woche auch wieder mindestens 1 Mal aufm Programm



hast schon ne ahnung wann du da hin willst? würde mich eventuell mal drann hängen wenns ok ist


----------



## Flugrost (15. Mai 2011)

Auch net "schlechter" - In Pforzheim gabs mal eine Metzgerei Moderer...

...und in K´he, Kaiserstrasse einen Frauenarzt Dr. Vögele...


----------



## `Smubob´ (15. Mai 2011)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> schaut ja recht cool aus... wie läuft das da ab? alles selber *erfahren* oder?
> also nix shuttel oder sonstiges...? was fürn bike mitnehmen, enduro oder freerider?


Ja, alles selber hochkurbeln ist aber recht entspannt: ca. 2,5km / 160Hm auf gediegener Forstautobahn direkt an der Strecke entlang. Shuttle ist möglich, es gibt entsprechende Parkplätze in der Nähe von Anfang und Ende der Strecke sowie eine relativ direkte Verbindungsstraße. Was offizielles gibts da aber nicht.

Enduro! Zum Vergleich: Das Teil macht mir mit Surge sowie Torque sehr viel Spaß. Die Strecke ist in weiten Teile recht glatt, nur im letzten Teil rumpelts etwas, aber auch fürs HT kein Thema. Da ich nicht soooo das "Flughörnchen" bin, kommt mir das Fully da etwas entgegen. Aber Freerider wäre wohl eher hinderlich, auf der Strecke muss man auch bergab immer mal wieder treten.




HeavyBiker schrieb:


> hast schon ne ahnung wann du da hin willst? würde mich eventuell mal drann hängen wenns ok ist


Wenn keine wichtigen Sachen für die Uni dazwischen kommen: Mittwoch. Wetter soll auch gut werden


----------



## HeavyBiker (15. Mai 2011)

super , vielen dank für die infos


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (15. Mai 2011)

Kä Thema!  btw: Kann auch sein, dass ich am Sonntag dort bin, das ist aber noch ungewiss...


----------



## HeavyBiker (15. Mai 2011)

...sonntag bin ich beim schinderhannes marathon  

hab dir ne pn geschrieben...


----------



## Berghaemmerer (16. Mai 2011)

Bissi Airtime am neuen lokalen 6m Gap:





Insider können auf meinem mydrive-Space auch die dazu passenden Clips und weitere Pics herunterladen, have fun.


----------



## donnersberger (16. Mai 2011)

krass


----------



## -Itchy- (16. Mai 2011)

Cheers !


----------



## HeavyBiker (16. Mai 2011)

sehr scön, macht iwie gute laune das vid 

wie lange braucht man um vom ende zum anfang wieder hoch zu kurbeln?


----------



## -Itchy- (16. Mai 2011)

Thx ... das Vid bringt aber nur ein Teil der Laune rüber die der Trail macht .

Da ich eher der "schieber" bin  ... brauch ich wohl a bissel länger ... aber so 10-20 min ... weis garnimmer so genau, auf jeden fall mehrere male am tag machbar ... 5+ locker.


----------



## HeavyBiker (16. Mai 2011)

mmmm lecker lecker... hoffentlich klappt das am mittwoch


----------



## Hardtail94 (17. Mai 2011)

gaaaaanz dumme frage: wo liegt stromberg?^^


----------



## Houschter (17. Mai 2011)

Hardtail94 schrieb:


> gaaaaanz dumme frage: wo liegt stromberg?^^



An der A61 hinter Bingen Richtung Koblenz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carnologe (17. Mai 2011)

...just SlipKoRn!


----------



## `Smubob´ (17. Mai 2011)

-Itchy- schrieb:


> [Flowtrail Stromberg - Itchy Hunting Johnny]


Endlich mal ein gutes Video vom Flowtrail 




-Itchy- schrieb:


> Da ich eher der "schieber" bin  ... brauch ich wohl a bissel länger ... aber so 10-20 min


Schön wärs...!  Geht zwar recht flott, aber 20 Min. reichen nicht. (genau auf die Uhr gekuckt hab ich allerdings auch noch nicht)


@ HeavyBiker: wann wärst du denn etwa dort - falls es klappt? Bzw: fährst du an Mainz vorbei und hast noch Stauraum frei?


----------



## HeavyBiker (17. Mai 2011)

wenns hinhaut kann ich auch über mainz fahren


----------



## `Smubob´ (17. Mai 2011)

Nice! Ich komm zwar auch mit ÖPNV gut und zügig ans Ziel, aber wenn ein Auto am Start ist, muss ich nicht Rad UND Gepäck in/aus dem Zug wuchten


----------



## *Bike-freak* (17. Mai 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/user/bbdirtbiken?feature=mhee#p/u/3/0ix4exn49vA

von mir auch mal ein video


----------



## HeavyBiker (19. Mai 2011)

nur mal so als anmerkung... auch wenns keine killer drops und 6m gaps gibt (was ich ja eh net rauch  ) rockt stromberg ganz schön  ... einfach mit fun und entspannt den berg runter rauschen


----------



## kawilli (19. Mai 2011)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> nur mal so als anmerkung... auch wenns keine killer drops und 6m gaps gibt (was ich ja eh net rauch  ) rockt stromberg ganz schön  ... einfach mit fun und entspannt den berg runter rauschen



 hauptsache Flow


----------



## el Zimbo (19. Mai 2011)

Wenn die FR-Strecke fertig ist, will ich da auch mal hin...


----------



## HeavyBiker (19. Mai 2011)

das lohnt auch jetzt schon mal für nen tag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (19. Mai 2011)

kawilli schrieb:


> HeavyBiker schrieb:
> 
> 
> > nur mal so als anmerkung... auch wenns keine killer drops und 6m gaps gibt (was ich ja eh net rauch  ) rockt stromberg ganz schön  ... einfach mit fun und entspannt den berg runter rauschen
> ...


Aber sowas von! 

Einige der Sachen könnt ihr euch in meinem Album anschauen. Dort fehlt allerdings z. B. das Gap, muss ich bei Gelegenheit mal komplettieren...

Die ersten Ergebnisse der Foto-Session von gestern hab ich auch schon bekommen:





Leider etwas unscharf, das Licht war um die Zeit schon etwas grenzwertig und Serienbilder mit Blitzen geht leider schlecht. Trotzdem danke an Gregor fürs Knipsen 




el Zimbo schrieb:


> Wenn die FR-Strecke fertig ist, will ich da auch mal hin...


Vorsicht, das was noch gebaut wird soll eine DH-, keine FR-Strecke werden...! Kleiner aber feiner Unterschied. Ich kenne einen Teil der Leute, die mit der Planung und dem Bau betraut sind... also macht euch da keine falschen Hoffnungen. Ich habe was von 6m Holz Double und ähnlichen Späßen leuten hören  Der Flowtrail (eigentlich heißt so ja der Rundkurs, der übrigens mit dem richtigen Rad auch echt spaßig ist, die Abfahrt heißt "Wild Hog Trail" ) dürfte für die meisten hier schon ordentlich was bieten


----------



## HeavyBiker (19. Mai 2011)

schönes bild  ...doof das ich so zeitig weg mußte


----------



## `Smubob´ (19. Mai 2011)

Danke!  Ja, war echt schade, aber nach den 4,5 Abfahrten hatte ich eh nicht mehr so viel Power übrig  Bin mit Gregor nur nochmal 1 ganze Abfahrt gefahren und danach nur noch Photo-Fahrten, das strengt eh genug an - immer vollgas antreten und danach wieder hoch schieben.

Kleine Annekdote am Rande: bei der Auffahrt ist mir nach der Querung zw. 2. und 3. Teilstück (also nach mehr als der Hälfte des Uphills) aufgefallen, dass sich in meinem Helm neben der Goggle nur EIN Handschuh befindet... da ich es hasse, ohne zu fahren, bin ich halt die Waldautobahn wieder runter gerollt. Und wo lag das Scheissding? 3m hinter dem Auto  So habe ich meine gestrige Gesamtleistung auf gut 35km und ~1100Hm aufgestockt


----------



## DIRK SAYS (19. Mai 2011)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Wenn die FR-Strecke fertig ist, will ich da auch mal hin...



Wenn Du das zwei Wochen vorher anmeldest und dann noch gegrillt wird, komm ich auch.


----------



## donnersberger (19. Mai 2011)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Wenn Du das zwei Wochen vorher anmeldest und dann noch gegrillt wird, komm ich auch.



guter Plan


----------



## Berghaemmerer (20. Mai 2011)

Dafür wär ich auch zu haben  
gibts da auch einen Zeltplatz oder sowas?

ansonsten hab ich noch was aus den lokalen Wäldern der vergangenen Woche:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (22. Mai 2011)

Mal wieder was mit Kultur ... aus der Reihe "Heute unterwegs"




Schorle-Stumbe von *lomo* auf Flickr


----------



## Flugrost (22. Mai 2011)

Aha, Hochbärg.


----------



## lomo (22. Mai 2011)

Hochberg von *lomo* auf Flickr


----------



## metalfreak (23. Mai 2011)

mal 2 Pics vom Wochenende


----------



## Kelme (23. Mai 2011)

Das erste Bild gefällt mir besser. Da finde ich die Balance zwischen Lokation und perfekter Ausleuchtung gelungen und das Zusatzlicht unterstützt aus meiner Sicht in feinem Maß Farben und Kontrast.
Das zweite ist mir zu perfekt und der Fahrer und das Bike sehen fast hineingeshopt aus.


----------



## "Sebastian" (23. Mai 2011)

metalfreak schrieb:


> mal 2 Pics vom Wochenende



Was war denn los, deine Zeiten waren ja nicht ganz so..


----------



## metalfreak (23. Mai 2011)

[quote="Sebastian";8342692]Was war denn los, deine Zeiten waren ja nicht ganz so..[/quote]

Seeding harter Crash und im Finale gabs auch nen Bodenkontakt...


----------



## "Sebastian" (23. Mai 2011)

Schade, das nächste Mal wieder..


----------



## metalfreak (23. Mai 2011)

GDC Winterberg und Wheels Of Speed sind die nächsten DH Events. Werde da mit der Radde an den Start gehn und die jeweiligen Enduro Rennen auch noch mitnehmen


----------



## `Smubob´ (23. Mai 2011)

Kelme schrieb:


> Das erste Bild gefällt mir besser.


Finde ich auch. Es sieht auch mehr nach "Äktschn" aus.




metalfreak schrieb:


> Seeding harter Crash und im Finale gabs auch nen Bodenkontakt...


Eine gewisse Bodenständigkeit ist ja ok, aber du muss es gleich übertreiben 

Willingen, uhh... da hätte ich böse mit meiner Double-Phobie zu kämpfen  Nur zum Spaß find ich die Strecke ja echt nett, aber bei nem Rennen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Bin mal gespannt, was de Marcus in Winterberg reissen kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyBiker (23. Mai 2011)

so... um mal die dh bild serie zu crushen... ich unterwegs in der region


----------



## lomo (23. Mai 2011)




----------



## `Smubob´ (23. Mai 2011)

@ lomo: das ist gut!  Wobei der Verfasser offensichtlich auch ein schulisches Defizit hat


----------



## lomo (23. Mai 2011)

Ich hab auch Defizite!


----------



## `Smubob´ (23. Mai 2011)

Haben wir das nicht alle?


----------



## guru39 (23. Mai 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Haben wir das nicht alle?



Nein, isch bün perfückt!


----------



## lomo (23. Mai 2011)

Sind wir nicht alle ein bisschen Bluna? 
Arrrgh, warum setzt sich sowas im Kopf fest?


----------



## guru39 (23. Mai 2011)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> so... um mal die dh bild serie zu crushen... ich unterwegs in der region



 Boooohh... eeeehhhh...... Du bisch jo vollllllll der Kasten........

Naja, CC Tucke halt


----------



## lomo (23. Mai 2011)

guru39 schrieb:


> Boooohh... eeeehhhh...... Du bisch jo vollllllll der Kasten........
> 
> Naja, CC Tucke halt



Dr. Jekyll und Mr. Hyde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyBiker (23. Mai 2011)

guru39 schrieb:


> Boooohh... eeeehhhh...... Du bisch jo vollllllll der Kasten........
> 
> Naja, CC Tucke halt



das darfst aber auch nur du sagen 

und 4-5 mal studio pro woche muß man ja irgendwann mal sehen


----------



## guru39 (23. Mai 2011)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> das darfst aber auch nur du sagen



Danke das Du mein Tourette-Syndrom respektierst


----------



## HeavyBiker (23. Mai 2011)

und weil ich grad in bilderlaune bin und andere anregen will ihre cc tucken bilder zu posten... 

7. schinderhannes mtb marathon im hunsrück am sonntag

impression :





früh morgens vor dem start :





nach dem race :





nach dem race beim zurückholen der KH


----------



## `Smubob´ (24. Mai 2011)

guru39 schrieb:


> Nein, isch bün perfückt!


Wör hot düsch gefückt? 




HeavyBiker schrieb:


> und weil ich grad in bilderlaune bin und andere anregen will ihre cc tucken bilder zu posten...


Das kannst vergessen... meine Tucken-Bilder haben nix mit CC zu tun und umgekehrt


----------



## HeavyBiker (24. Mai 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Das kannst vergessen... meine Tucken-Bilder haben nix mit CC zu tun und umgekehrt



hmmm.... ok ich glaub DAS braucht dann ne extra fred...


----------



## Fibbs79 (24. Mai 2011)

@HeavyBiker: was für ne geile Startnummer 

.... hast und brauchst du die eigentlich noch ??? 

Gruß

Fibbs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyBiker (24. Mai 2011)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> @HeavyBiker: was für ne geile Startnummer
> 
> .... hast und brauchst du die eigentlich noch ???
> 
> ...



beste startnummer 

und sorry aber als ich heim kam hat junior die nummer gesehen und hat sie sofort beschlagnahmt... jetzt fährt er sie an seinem 16" specialized spazieren und will sie net hergeben


----------



## Joshua60 (24. Mai 2011)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> und weil ich grad in bilderlaune bin und andere anregen will ihre cc tucken bilder zu posten...
> [...]



Ich muss noch ein CC-Doppeltucken-Video vom GB11 posten, bin aber grad nicht im Lande


----------



## metalfreak (24. Mai 2011)

Noch 2 weitere Bilder aus Todtnau:


----------



## el Zimbo (25. Mai 2011)

Cool! 

Beim oberen Bild schaut's aus, als würde man direkt auf 'nem Hausdach landen,
wenn's einen aus der Kurve raus schiebt.


----------



## metalfreak (25. Mai 2011)

aber irgendwie schauts auch aus als würd ich vor ner Fotowand fahrn


----------



## el Zimbo (25. Mai 2011)

Ohje, wer saugt denn dann den ganzen Sand wieder aus dem Fotostudio raus?


----------



## Dddakk (25. Mai 2011)

guru39 schrieb:


> Boooohh... eeeehhhh...... Du bisch jo vollllllll der Kasten........
> 
> Naja, CC Tucke halt



...und Hevy ist an den VPs nur kurz vorbei gerauscht!

So viel Fleisch braucht doch Fleisch (und Fisch)


----------



## michar (25. Mai 2011)

metalfreak schrieb:


> aber irgendwie schauts auch aus als würd ich vor ner Fotowand fahrn



der blick beim letzten bild..man spührt die angst....


----------



## metalfreak (25. Mai 2011)

michar schrieb:


> der blick beim letzten bild..man spührt die angst....



ich schau bei 90% aller blitzfotos so aus der wäsche


----------



## `Smubob´ (25. Mai 2011)

metalfreak schrieb:


> aber irgendwie schauts auch aus als würd ich vor ner Fotowand fahrn


...oder als wär der Anlieger der Fensterrahmen von nem Baumhaus 




metalfreak schrieb:


> ich schau bei 90% aller blitzfotos so aus der wäsche


Hab ich nicht letztens irgendwo "Signature-Blick" gelesen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radde (26. Mai 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Hab ich nicht letztens irgendwo "Signature-Blick" gelesen?


----------



## el Zimbo (26. Mai 2011)

Das wär mal ein cooles Avatar-Bild!


----------



## `Smubob´ (26. Mai 2011)

FRATZENGULASCH!!!


----------



## Radde (27. Mai 2011)

möp!


----------



## `Smubob´ (27. Mai 2011)

Episch... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Noch Material vom Bayern-Urlaub?


----------



## guru39 (27. Mai 2011)

Geil 

Hätt isch gerne im Puff als Porno laufen


----------



## Radde (28. Mai 2011)

Jau damit ist der Trip videotechnisch abgeschlossen. Die Helmcamaufnahmen find ich aber recht langweilig im vgl zu dem was man da so auf dem trail erlebt hat.

-> nicht ich

Die Stelle ist so unglaublich genial mit dem Zugspitzmassiv im Hintergrund...






@Guru: dann lass laufa!


----------



## guru39 (28. Mai 2011)

Radde schrieb:


> @Guru: dann lass laufa!



Daggä


----------



## katermurr (28. Mai 2011)

Fett! Und die Musik ist auch wie immer top - gleich aufs Rad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jester_Jones (30. Mai 2011)

Dat Ding war ma Schwarz !


----------



## Radde (31. Mai 2011)




----------



## el Zimbo (31. Mai 2011)

Autschn! War wohl nicht euer bester Tag...

Läuft da mittlerweile der Schlepplift, statt dem Reisebus?


----------



## Radde (31. Mai 2011)

Jau, der Lift läuft und das ziemlich gut, besser wie bsp.weise der in Wildbad. Da kann man jetzt richtig viele Abfahrten machen und da es da ziemlich tretlastig ist n gutes Training.

Die Stürze waren eigentlich ziemlich anfängerhaft... keine ahnung was da los war.


----------



## DEMOnstrant (31. Mai 2011)

Grundsätzlich ist Beerfelden seeehr gefährlich. In letzter Zeit legt sich da echt jeder den ich kenn aufs Maul.


----------



## HC-NitrousRider (31. Mai 2011)

na ja, gefährlich nicht! aber die bremswellen gehen einem schon auf den kecks


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyBiker (31. Mai 2011)

lass das ope net hören sonst heist es wieder willst du dh oder auf ner bmx bahn fahren


----------



## rmfausi (31. Mai 2011)

So kann man das auch sehen. Bei Fahrern mit etwas weniger Federweg wars zwischendurch schon etwas ungeschmeidig. Trotzdem ein gelungener Besuch in Befe.

Gruss rmfausi


----------



## pfalz (31. Mai 2011)

3 Hit Kombo  Hoffe, es ist nichts passiert!! Schönes Video!!


----------



## Radde (31. Mai 2011)

rmfausi schrieb:


> So kann man das auch sehen. Bei Fahrern mit etwas weniger Federweg wars zwischendurch schon etwas ungeschmeidig. Trotzdem ein gelungener Besuch in Befe.
> 
> Gruss rmfausi



Jop gibt n paar stellen da muss man ein wenig schaun aber im großem und ganzem Hardtailtauglich, wobei man mit 200mm definitiv etwas schneller und sicherer ist.

Ne BMX-bahn in der Nähe wär aber auch gut 

Das gefährliche an Beerfelden ist eigentlich nur der fehlende Respekt vor der "einfachen" Strecke, man neigt dazu die etwas zu unterschätzen. Bei mir waren bisher aber alle Stürze recht gediegen.


----------



## DEMOnstrant (31. Mai 2011)

Eben, ich hab bis jetzt gesehen/von Freunden gehört: 2 gebrochene Arme, ein angebrochener unterarm, ein gebrochenes Schulterblatt und ein paar gestauchte (Hals)wirbel. Und das alles dieses Jahr (!)


----------



## HeavyBiker (31. Mai 2011)

Radde schrieb:


> Das gefährliche an Beerfelden ist eigentlich nur der fehlende Respekt vor der "einfachen" Strecke, man neigt dazu die etwas zu unterschätzen. Bei mir waren bisher aber alle Stürze recht gediegen.



und viel überschätzen sich einfach selbst... zuhause fette pro videos reinziehen und dann ohne kopp den berg runter is net gut


----------



## Radde (31. Mai 2011)

Autschn... da fahr ich lieber wieder nach Wildbad wenn ich sowas hör


----------



## metalfreak (31. Mai 2011)

Is halt immer so ne Sache. In Beer geht man halt mit weniger Respekt auf die Strecke als z.b. in Wildbad und dann gewinnt halt doch das ein oder andere Mal die Schwerkraft...


----------



## FREAK-RIDER (1. Juni 2011)

ich weiÃ wieder nicht, wie man das mit nem bildchen und so macht, deshalb schreib ichs einfach so rein 
viel spaÃ beim anschauen!

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JwPDotEgs30"]YouTube        - âªLetÃÂ´s Fetz Boppardâ¬â[/nomedia]


----------



## mac80 (2. Juni 2011)

mal "wieder" eins meiner (ks) Bilder:



grz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyBiker (2. Juni 2011)

sehr geiles bild... wenn ich nur wüsste welche der 1000 knöppe an meiner cam ich drücken muß um auch so ein bild zu bekommen


----------



## racedriver (2. Juni 2011)

Das Leben so wie es sein sollte 






Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## mac80 (2. Juni 2011)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> sehr geiles bild... wenn ich nur wüsste welche der 1000 knöppe an meiner cam ich drücken muß um auch so ein bild zu bekommen



Zudem ne ganze Weile oben verweilen...  Danke.


----------



## HeavyBiker (3. Juni 2011)

schlechtes bild... aber mal wieder was von der cc tucken front 






edith sagt : btw... kann mal einer bilder von mir machen wenn ich mit enduro oder bigbike unterwegs bin


----------



## Speedbullit (3. Juni 2011)

metalfreak schrieb:


> Is halt immer so ne Sache. In Beer geht man halt mit weniger Respekt auf die Strecke als z.b. in Wildbad und dann gewinnt halt doch das ein oder andere Mal die Schwerkraft...



und dazu kommt, dass die ganzen sprünge für eine hohe geschwindigkeit alle viel zu kurz sind. Beerfelden ist flowig, wenn man einfach so durchpushed. sobald man gas gibt ist man nur noch am wegdrücken und irgendwo im flat einballern.


----------



## Hardtail94 (3. Juni 2011)

jap, das musste ich heut an der table-line feststellen, um eiiiiiniges zu kurz geraten die dinger, der rest war !für mich! ok, aber ich baller ja auch net


----------



## HeavyBiker (4. Juni 2011)

heut morgen schöne trainingsrunde...


----------



## Andi 3001 (4. Juni 2011)

dönerstag aufm weissen


----------



## Hanebber (4. Juni 2011)

Heute Lindelbrunn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## südpfälzer (5. Juni 2011)

Hanebber schrieb:


> Heute Lindelbrunn








Obwohl ich ja im Schnitt so einmal im Monat am Cramerhaus bin, hab ich´s zur Burg hoch noch nie geschafft.
(Lieblingsausrede: zu viele Wanderer)


----------



## Hanebber (5. Juni 2011)

Ja Südpfälzer wir hatten ja dieses Jahr die Chance, mußten uns aber den Wanst im Cramerhaus vollschlagen, so dass wir die Sache zwecks Schwerkraft nicht angegangen sind.

- Es waren nur 4 jüngere Leute auf der Burg, also praktisch niemand!
Und die Traumhafte rundumsicht lohnt.

Bin übrigens Deine Treppe des Schreckens gefahren, na ja zu90%, die hats in sich!


----------



## knut1105 (5. Juni 2011)

heut nachmittag ne schnelle runde - photo ist schon älter, da der apparat letzt' woch' in der staubhölle von silz den geist aufgegeben hat.


----------



## HeavyBiker (5. Juni 2011)

coole burg


----------



## südpfälzer (5. Juni 2011)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> coole burg



Landeck.
Sieht aus dieser Perspektive richtig imposant aus.
Ich hab sie gar nicht gleich erkannt.

@hanebber: 90% finde ich ich echt gut.
Ich schaffe vielleicht 60.
Übrigens: heutige Ausrede: es hat begonnen zu regnen


----------



## knut1105 (6. Juni 2011)

südpfälzer schrieb:


> Landeck.
> Sieht aus dieser Perspektive richtig imposant aus.
> Ich hab sie gar nicht gleich erkannt.



im burggraben - 180° schwenk und schon geht der wanderweg los


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyBiker (6. Juni 2011)

wanderweg, was ist das? ich nur etwas das trail heißt


----------



## südpfälzer (6. Juni 2011)

knut1105 schrieb:


> im burggraben - 180° schwenk und schon geht der wanderweg los


Der Standort ist mir schon bekannt und ich find das Bild echt klasse. 
Man steht sonst immer auf der Brücke und bewundert den Blick ins Rheintal. Den interessanten Blick von unten auf die Burg beachtet man aber nicht, die Gedanken sind da wohl schon beim Wanderweg - sind da eigentlich mittlerweile alle Bäume wieder weg?


----------



## knut1105 (6. Juni 2011)

südpfälzer schrieb:


> Der Standort ist mir schon bekannt und ich find das Bild echt klasse....


 der kommentar war auch eher für den heavybiker gedacht - der ja größere schlossruinen gewöhnt ist 


südpfälzer schrieb:


> ...sind da wohl schon beim Wanderweg - sind da eigentlich mittlerweile alle Bäume wieder weg?



 ja - nur an einer stelle hängt ein stamm in 3m höhe direkt über dem weg - hat wohl beim ausputzen keiner nach oben geschaut.


----------



## fekster (10. Juni 2011)

mein erstes kleines video, aus der region:


----------



## HeavyBiker (10. Juni 2011)

wo wir grad beim ws sind


----------



## Moritz1996 (10. Juni 2011)

Hi ich wollte mal fragen wie man sich die videos anschaut wo z.B. sowas steht:


Bin neu hier deshalb noch sehr unerfahren 
Also wenn das so ausgeschrieben ist und nicht das video eingebunden ist... das ist nämlich manchmal so :S


----------



## Speedbullit (11. Juni 2011)

bei den zur zeit sommerlichen temperaturen, noch was kurzes aus der frostigen zeit


----------



## Berghaemmerer (11. Juni 2011)

Heute im Dörtpark NW:


----------



## HeavyBiker (11. Juni 2011)

ha ha die waden... cpt. rauhfaßer  
... aber schicke bilder


----------



## Berghaemmerer (11. Juni 2011)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> ha ha die waden... cpt. rauhfaßer
> ... aber schicke bilder



vom VR sandgestrahlt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (11. Juni 2011)

Heute unterwegs ...




Ups falsch eingelenkt von *lomo* auf Flickr

... hätt'sch doch beinahe die Kamera getroffen


----------



## guru39 (11. Juni 2011)




----------



## HeavyBiker (12. Juni 2011)

... ups falscher fred


----------



## michar (13. Juni 2011)

nach verletzungszwangspause wieder am start...metallgehalt in der schulter gestiegen..sonst aber erstaunlich gut schon wieder...


----------



## lomo (13. Juni 2011)

Gibt's beim Stoppomat ne eigene Kategorie wenn man mit'm Shuttle fährt?


----------



## Fibbs79 (13. Juni 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> Gibt's beim Stoppomat ne eigene Kategorie wenn man mit'm Shuttle fährt?



faule Säcke Kategorie


----------



## `Smubob´ (13. Juni 2011)

michar schrieb:


> nach verletzungszwangspause wieder am start...metallgehalt in der schulter gestiegen..sonst aber erstaunlich gut schon wieder...


Schade, dass Jatscheks Möhre das Gesamtbild versaut 

(nää, soo schlimm is se jo gar nit...)


----------



## Berghaemmerer (13. Juni 2011)

Wie de Herr so´s Gescherr 

ps

Yesterday in Stromberg, Marcel auf der Spur:






solo Run:


----------



## Fibbs79 (14. Juni 2011)

ich muss da auch mal hin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## .floe. (14. Juni 2011)

Schöne Videos! Mich habt ihr auch drauf, bei einem kurzen Päuschen nach dem ersten Streckenabschnitt  klasse


----------



## HeavyBiker (14. Juni 2011)

nice... 
werde diese woche auch mal wieder dort sein


----------



## Radde (14. Juni 2011)

Nach 2 Wochen Sauerland, endlich mal wieder daheim:

auch ein Flowtrail:


(wenn man denn schnell genug ist...  )


----------



## guru39 (14. Juni 2011)

Radde du hosch voll de Knall


----------



## -Itchy- (14. Juni 2011)

jaa hamma ! jungeee !

du bist und bleibst die krasseste hardtail sau ever !
beim letzten double hastes dir aba ma gegeben ! 

sau gut !


----------



## Radde (14. Juni 2011)

Ist eigentlich eher n Gap... man springt über den 4x und das kostet Überwindung wegen der Kurve 





und das war auch so ne Spontanaktion mit falscher Linienwahl... -.- dafür war er im Rennen mit der richtigen Technik dann schön sanft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyBiker (14. Juni 2011)

sehr geiles bild


----------



## Radde (14. Juni 2011)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> sehr geiles bild



Aber nicht von mir! Fahrer bin ich auch nicht, hat das Fotoalbum bei der suche nach "4x gap" ausgespuckt.


----------



## Optimizer (14. Juni 2011)

S'is im Dahner Ländle:


----------



## Basty (15. Juni 2011)

Da muss ich auch mal ein Bild posten, zwar ist es nicht aus der Region dafür aber ich.


----------



## Berghaemmerer (15. Juni 2011)

Radde,

biste da mit lokaler Betäubung gefahrn? Oh mann...


----------



## `Smubob´ (15. Juni 2011)

Berghaemmerer schrieb:


> Yesterday in Stromberg, Marcel auf der Spur


Fährt er die Hälfte im Sitzen oder sieht das nur so aus 




Radde schrieb:


> WoS - Der einsame Hardtailfahrer + fail


Bist ja nicht mal alles gesprungen... ich bin enttäuscht von dir  




...nicht! Meine uneingeschränkte Hochachtung! 




Berghaemmerer schrieb:


> biste da mit lokaler Betäubung gefahrn? Oh mann...


Ja, lokale Betäubung der Bereiche des Gehirns, die für das Wahrnehmen von Gefahr und Zeigefingerkontraktion zuständig sind!


----------



## metalfreak (15. Juni 2011)

Mal was aus Winnerbersch


----------



## Berghaemmerer (15. Juni 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Fährt er die Hälfte im Sitzen oder sieht das nur so aus



sieht wohl etwas danach aus, die Stütze lässt sich bei ihm wohl ned tief genug versenken, hat sicher auch zur rel entspannten Kamerafahrt beigetragen.
Hab selbst bei der 5. Abfahrt ein paar kurze "Sitzpausen"  genossen wo aufgrund des tiefen Tretlagers des Demos ein Pedalieren kaum möglich, aber die stehende Pos auch ned unbedingt vonnöten war.


----------



## guru39 (16. Juni 2011)




----------



## donnersberger (16. Juni 2011)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (16. Juni 2011)

donnersberger schrieb:


>



Dange


----------



## Stagebiker (17. Juni 2011)

Hi Guru,
prima Vid, aber vor allem bin ich von der ruhigen Kamerastellung fasziniert. Bei mittlerem Tempo eigentlich fast erschütterungsfrei. Nur wenns extrem grob oder sehr schnell wird fängt es an zu flattern. Was nutzt Du? Gopro HD mit seitlicher Helmhalterung?


----------



## guru39 (17. Juni 2011)

ja die GoPro HD mit seitlicher Helmhalterung und einen Brustgurt.

Es ist eigentlich nur der Brustgurt bei dem die Aufnahmen wackeln, das aber auch nur wenn er nicht richtig eingestellt ist.


----------



## Radde (17. Juni 2011)

Bastelstunde...


----------



## Carnologe (17. Juni 2011)

Junge, Du bist soooo durch


----------



## el Zimbo (17. Juni 2011)

Haarteil mitt Dobbelbrügge - long nimmer xeen... 

PS: Was hast du denn mit dem DH-Bike angestellt?


----------



## Lapper22 (17. Juni 2011)

@Radde: Bist Du das auf dem Foto? Wenn ja, bist Du wirklich krank und wann haben sie Dich aus dem Methadon-Programm entlassen? Scherz  

Mal im Ernst: RESPEKT!


----------



## Radde (17. Juni 2011)

cool danke fürs Bild  

Glaub es gab nur einen mit nem Hardtail. Die Anmeldegebühr war ja verrichtet, wegen Dirtmasters war ich sowieso da unten und nunja... da mein Glory am Steuerrohr seltsame schwarze striche aufwies hab ich lieber das hardtail genommen. Hab ja auf Seite 79 hier auch n Video vom Training drinne!


----------



## katermurr (18. Juni 2011)

Fährst du da auch noch ohne Kettenführung? Wird immer krasser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radde (18. Juni 2011)

katermurr schrieb:


> Fährst du da auch noch ohne Kettenführung? Wird immer krasser



Das versteh ich auch nicht, warum das hält... aber ich hab absolut keine probleme mit. Nur wenn ich mal stürz oder so kanns passieren, dass die mal runterfliegt.

25 Abfahrten in Winterberg = 1 mal Kette richten nachdem ich mich auf dem Singletrail in n Loch gelegt hab...


----------



## GravityForce (18. Juni 2011)

@Radde: RESPEKT !


----------



## lomo (19. Juni 2011)

zum Nachdenken


----------



## michar (19. Juni 2011)

...wenn ich wieder sehe wasse aufm weinbiet diese woche bei baumarbeiten angerichtet haben mach ich mir keine gedanken ob ich ne bremsspur im wald hinterlass! der wald wird die schäden durch biken sicher überleben...


----------



## Speedbullit (19. Juni 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> zum Nachdenken



schÃ¶nes vid;

und

"Original von TortureKing
Mir gehen diese âIch fahre mit Fullface und Fully durch den Waldâ-Videos langsam auf den Sack â¦. auch das durchbremsen, sliden von irgend welchen Kurven, aufwirbelnder Dreck und kaputter, aufgerissener Boden."

er sollte sich dann einfach diese vids nicht mehr ansehen. ersatzweise kÃ¶nnte ich dieses anbieten 

[ame="http://vimeo.com/21034147"]BUCS 2011 X.C Carnage! on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## guru39 (19. Juni 2011)

> "Original von TortureKing
> Mir gehen diese âIch fahre mit Fullface und Fully durch den Waldâ-Videos langsam auf den Sack â¦. auch das durchbremsen, sliden von irgend welchen Kurven, aufwirbelnder Dreck und kaputter, aufgerissener Boden."



wenn ich mir anschaue was wir bei unseren Aktionen aus dem Wald holen
frage ich mich was schlimmer ist, ein paar Furchen oder der durch TagesausflÃ¼gler entstandene Abfall.





Die Natur holt sich alles wieder zurÃ¼ck. Der MÃ¼ll bleibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (19. Juni 2011)

Solange wir Furchen gegen Müll aufrechnen; Fullface gegen CC-Schwucken ins Feld ziehen lassen und Harvester mit Stollenreifen vergleichen, wird diese Diskussion bei jedem Anlauf sinnlos vor die Pumpe laufen. 

Ein durch Stollenreifen aufgerissener Boden wird nicht besser, weil nebenan der Harvester gewütet hat. Die verschissene Windel im Wald rechtfertigt keine querfeldein angelegte Strecke. Null-Kompentenz-Bremser gibt es in allen Fraktionen.

Fahraktionen, die vor wenigen Jahren nur in Bikeparks stattfanden, werden heute in das Revier vor der Haustür verlegt. Es gibt zu wenige legale Streckenangebote und zu wenig Hirn in Köpfen, die auch mal auf "hier nicht" schalten.


----------



## Speedbullit (19. Juni 2011)

Kelme schrieb:


> . Es gibt zu wenige legale Streckenangebote.



auf den punkt gebracht, zum glück wird es wenigstens in hd bald was legales geben.


----------



## fairplay911 (19. Juni 2011)

guru39 schrieb:


> wenn ich mir anschaue was wir bei unseren Aktionen aus dem Wald holen
> frage ich mich was schlimmer ist, ein paar Furchen oder der durch Tagesausflügler entstandene Abfall.
> 
> Die Natur holt sich alles wieder zurück. Der Müll bleibt.



so lange es so A.....gesichter gibt, die ein Tag nach Eurer Aktion am KS direkt ggü Richtung Gaisberg ihre platten Schläuche in den Wald schmeißen....!!!!!


----------



## Berghaemmerer (19. Juni 2011)

Eigentlich is diese Diskussion hier völlig offtopic 
Ich fahr auch weiterhin mit Fully und Fullface durch den Wald, letzteres weils ichs meiner Gesundheit einfach schuldig bin, fragt mal den Dave mit was er jetzt unterwegs ist...

Tour (Dürkheim-Bismarkturm-Rahnfels-Hardenburg-Limburg) vom Sa:


----------



## lomo (19. Juni 2011)

Berghaemmerer schrieb:


> Eigentlich is diese Diskussion hier völlig offtopic



Wieso?


----------



## Fibbs79 (19. Juni 2011)

Optimizer schrieb:


> S'is im Dahner Ländle:



Sagenweg?? Nähe Saumachehütte?


----------



## Berghaemmerer (19. Juni 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> Wieso?


Weils hier um Bilder & Videos aus der Region geht 



Speedbullit schrieb:


> BUCS 2011 X.C Carnage! on Vimeo



, so stell ich mir auch selbsternannte Waldsheriffs aufm Rad vor


----------



## lomo (19. Juni 2011)

Berghaemmerer schrieb:


> Weils hier um Bilder & Videos aus der Region geht



Also, dann kann man doch darüber diskutieren. Oder? 

Aus der Rubrik "Heute unterwegs"




[Heute unterwegs] Sonder-VP von *lomo* auf Flickr


----------



## Pfalzgott (20. Juni 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> Also, dann kann man doch darüber diskutieren. Oder?
> 
> Aus der Rubrik "Heute unterwegs"
> 
> ...



Oh, da war einer rund um Lambrecht unterwegs.
Anständig geduscht worden?


----------



## lomo (20. Juni 2011)

Pfalzgott schrieb:


> Oh, da war einer rund um Lambrecht unterwegs.
> Anständig geduscht worden?



Zum ersten: Nö!
Zum zweiten: Ja!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (20. Juni 2011)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Sagenweg?? Nähe Saumachehütte?


----------



## Speedbullit (20. Juni 2011)

wie dave hat einen fullface und ich hab mir gerade die halbschale bestellt, damit ich undercover durch die pfalz blasen kann.


----------



## michar (20. Juni 2011)

Speedbullit schrieb:


> überdenk die halbschale lieber nochmal
> 
> zudem biste mehr undercover mit nem ff helm..


----------



## Optimizer (20. Juni 2011)

Speedbullit schrieb:


> wie dave hat einen fullface und ich hab mir gerade die halbschale bestellt, damit ich undercover durch die pfalz blasen kann.


Dave fährt kein _Fully und Fullface_, sondern Hardtail und Fullface


----------



## Speedbullit (20. Juni 2011)

michar schrieb:


> überdenk die halbschale lieber nochmal
> 
> zudem biste mehr undercover mit nem ff helm..



undercover bezogen auf "nicht als downhiller zu erkennen".


----------



## DIRK SAYS (20. Juni 2011)

Speedbullit schrieb:


> undercover bezogen auf "nicht als downhiller zu erkennen".



Zieh ne enge Radhose an. Das gilt auch als Verkleidung.


----------



## lomo (20. Juni 2011)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Zieh ne enge Radhose an. Das gilt auch als Verkleidung.



So etwa?


----------



## Radde (20. Juni 2011)

Speedbullit schrieb:


> wie dave hat einen fullface und ich hab mir gerade die halbschale bestellt, damit ich undercover durch die pfalz blasen kann.



Das war in Winterberg interessant, da war ich öfters mit Halbschale auf dem Cross unterwegs, die leute haben einen immer unterschätzt ^^

edit: ih ist das 29"?


----------



## DIRK SAYS (20. Juni 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> So etwa?



Nein, aufm Mountainbike - nicht aufm Trekkingrad.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (20. Juni 2011)

CC-Schwucken sind ja völlig uncool ....


----------



## -Itchy- (20. Juni 2011)

Bei Frauen ist das ja wohl ein gaaaaanz anderes thema !


----------



## michar (20. Juni 2011)

genau..bei frauen...


----------



## DIRK SAYS (20. Juni 2011)

Das muss die Erklärung dafür sein, warum Raddes Glory schwarze Striche im Steuerrohrbereich hat. Wäre zumindest plausibel ...


----------



## -Itchy- (20. Juni 2011)

Aaahahahhhahahah ! LOL 

Kommt sofort als desktophintergrund aufn rechner ....... NOT !


----------



## `Smubob´ (20. Juni 2011)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Dave fährt kein _Fully und Fullface_, sondern Hardtail und Fullface


Damit ist er nicht allein im Pälzerwald 




DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Zieh ne enge Radhose an. Das gilt auch als Verkleidung.


Hmm, ob das Risiko ohne Kinnbügel fürs Gesicht oder der Druck auf dem männlichen Teil des Gehirns für dessen Funktion schlimmer ist...? Ich wääs jo nit 
Ist der Knackwurst-Style nicht nur noch im Rahmen von Bad Taste Parties erlaubt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (20. Juni 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Seh ich ja jetzt erst: die zeigt uns mal ganz dreist den Stinkefinger!


----------



## `Smubob´ (20. Juni 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> Seh ich ja jetzt erst: die zeigt uns mal ganz dreist den Stinkefinger!


Schon mal den Dave aufm Bike gesehen?  Ich werds nie verstehen, wie man so fahren kann  ...wobei ich gezwungenermaßen momentan an einer Hand auch so unterwegs bin (aber nur auf der Stadt-Möhre) -> gestern in den Zeigefinger geschnitten


----------



## el Zimbo (20. Juni 2011)

Dave bremst auch mit dem Stinkefinger?
...das ist ja widerlich! 

Apropos Dave - der fährt auch Fully mit Fullface.


----------



## eL (20. Juni 2011)

ringe und schmuck ab wärend der arbeit!!
iss doch wegen der sicherheit!!
nein diese jugend heutzutage


----------



## guru39 (20. Juni 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> CC-Schwucken sind ja völlig uncool ....



Mannsweiber und/oder Lesben


----------



## lomo (20. Juni 2011)

guru39 schrieb:


> Mannsweiber und/oder Lesben



 Ich war net mit denen unter der Dusche


----------



## guru39 (20. Juni 2011)

gut für Düsch 

jetzt aber bitte wieder zum Thema zurück


----------



## lomo (20. Juni 2011)

guru39 schrieb:


> gut für Düsch
> 
> jetzt aber bitte wieder zum Thema zurück



Au ja! Hat noch jemand Bilder?


----------



## HeavyBiker (21. Juni 2011)

ich ich   






CC tucken ALARM


----------



## Tobsn (21. Juni 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> zum Nachdenken



Alle reden immer nur von den Folgen des Downhill.

Die Schäden durch unsachgemäßen Uphill sollte man nicht verschweigen.
Hatte jetzt nicht lang Zeit zum Suchen, aber der erste Treffer ist schon nicht schlecht.
Auf dem Video ist sehr schön das umweltunverträgliche Verhalten der Schaltungsverweigerer zu sehen.
Entweder sie schieben und trampeln dadurch die Wege breit und die Vegetation nieder.
Oder sie wühlen wie in bei 0,10 schön zu sehen ist durch ihren unrunden Tritt den ganzen Boden auf.






Im zweiten Teil diskutieren wir dann über das soziale Fehlerhalten der Eingangradler beim Uphill,  
1.	weil sie aus rein egoistischen Gründen nicht Anhalten und Vortritt gewähren, müssten sie ja danach schieben.
2.	weil sie durch ihr lautes Ächzen und raumgreifenden Oberkörper Gewuchte sehr bedrohlich wirken und andere Waldnutzer erschrecken
3.	



P.S.: Ich halte die Spuren die Biker im Wald hinterlassen für vernachlässigbar und unbedenklich.
Selbst illegale Strecken durch den Wald. 
Lasst Euch da kein schlechtes Gewissen einreden.
Von niemanden.
Peinlich wenn es von anderen Bikern kommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Optimizer (21. Juni 2011)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Peinlich wenn es von anderen Bikern kommt.



Soll ich schonmal Popcorn holen?


----------



## Deleted 48198 (21. Juni 2011)

Ich wähle einen trockenen Baberra mit etwas zum dippen


----------



## el Zimbo (21. Juni 2011)

Warum, ist der so trocken?


----------



## Radde (21. Juni 2011)

Hm, in Winterberg gabs die Lösung für alle Probleme! Die haben da so nen Prototypen-trail auf dem es keine Bodenerosion gibt:


----------



## Deleted 48198 (21. Juni 2011)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Warum, ist der so trocken?



Da verzieht sich der Mund besser beim lachen.


----------



## `Smubob´ (21. Juni 2011)

Naja, an JEDER (in Schubladen zusammengefassten) Wald-Nutzergruppe findet sich irgendetwas Schlechtes über das man hetzen kann. Das gegeneinander aufzuwiegen ist recht sinnlos - genau so die Vergleiche mit der Forstwirtschaft. Sich derart über eine bestimmte Art von MTB-Videos zu empören ist sehr... wie soll ichs freundlich ausdrücken... kurzsichtig 



Tobsn schrieb:


> P.S.: Ich halte die Spuren die Biker im Wald hinterlassen für vernachlässigbar und unbedenklich.
> Selbst illegale Strecken durch den Wald.
> Lasst Euch da kein schlechtes Gewissen einreden.
> Von niemanden.
> *Peinlich wenn es von anderen Bikern kommt.*


Ich bin ja oft nicht deiner Meinung  aber hier gebe ich dir absolut Recht - wenn man es rein ökologisch betrachtet. Die sozialen und politischen Aspekte sind nochmal was ganz anderes und dürften hier das größere Problem sein.
Und in Sachen unsoziales Verhalten in direkter Nähe von anderen Waldnutzern habe ich einige der hier Anwesenden, die gerne mal den Moralapostel spielen, schon live als sprichwörtliche Axt im Walde erlebt... 
Von daher: erstmal locker bleiben! WER hier nachdenken muss, und vor allem über WAS, ist oft nicht ganz so offensichtlich...




Optimizer schrieb:


> Soll ich schonmal Popcorn holen?


Als her damit, damit können wir uns dann bewerfen


----------



## lomo (21. Juni 2011)

opcorn:

Schön, dass ihr diskutiert und Stellung bezieht, das wollte ich auch erreichen, nicht mehr und nicht weniger.
Schlechtes Gewissen sollte nicht eingeredet werden ... schade nur, wenn das impliziert wird.


----------



## Speedbullit (21. Juni 2011)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Alle reden immer nur von den Folgen des Downhill.
> 
> Die Schäden durch unsachgemäßen Uphill sollte man nicht verschweigen.
> Hatte jetzt nicht lang Zeit zum Suchen, aber der erste Treffer ist schon nicht schlecht.
> ...



nicht zu vergessen, die ganzen spezialisten die keine treppen fahren und dafür mit gezogener hinterradbremse neben der treppe runterrutschen. durch die erossion schwemmt es dann die ganzen stufen aus und irgendwann ist die treppe hinüber.


----------



## `Smubob´ (21. Juni 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> Schlechtes Gewissen sollte nicht eingeredet werden


Darüber stehe ich. Mein Verhalten im Wald ist wohlüberlegt und das könnte ich auch jederzeit uneingeschränkt rechtfertigen. Wenn andere sich an irgendeinem Teil davon stören (z. B. der "böse" Fullface Helm) und meinen Standpunkt nicht verstehen können/wollen, dürfen die mir gepflegt de Buggl nunna rutsche 
Ich mache aber auch keine Videos in denen ich vollgepanzert Waldzerstörung betreibe und das verherrliche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Optimizer (21. Juni 2011)

Speedbullit schrieb:


> nicht zu vergessen, die ganzen spezialisten die keine treppen fahren und dafür mit gezogener hinterradbremse neben der treppe runterrutschen. durch die erossion schwemmt es dann die ganzen stufen aus und irgendwann ist die treppe hinüber.



Ich wars nich....denn ich nehm immer....immer....die Treppen direkt:

Gruß
Der Optimizer - damit hätten wir hier auch mal wieder nen Video.


----------



## donnersberger (21. Juni 2011)

sehr schöne Treppen composition   

noch ein Punkt für Tobsns Aufzählung: 

3. mehr Schweiß, so dass zum einen der Wald versalzt und zum anderen die nachfolgenden Biker und Wildschweine durch die Salzpfützen wegrutschen und schlimmstenfalls sogar verunglücken


----------



## Basty (21. Juni 2011)

@ Radde: singst du öfter beim biken "bam bam bam bam" wenn ja würde ich ja mal gerne nen Rennlauf sehen


----------



## `Smubob´ (21. Juni 2011)

Basty schrieb:


> @ Radde: singst du öfter beim biken "bam bam bam bam" wenn ja würde ich ja mal gerne nen Rennlauf sehen


Beim WoS im Willingen (Video davon schwirrt hier irgendwo rum) hat zumindest sein Hinterrad sowas ahnliches gesungen


----------



## HeavyBiker (21. Juni 2011)

so... um mal die diskusion zu unterbrechen und zum beweis... ich bin net nut auf dem tucken bike unterwegs 
und bin sogar mit 38/32 zähnen die [email protected] hochgetreten...





achja und neues bespassungsgebilde eingeweiht und nach testflug festgestellt : naja hätt doch noch nen ticken größer sein können


----------



## DonCamilllo (21. Juni 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> Also, dann kann man doch darÃ¼ber diskutieren. Oder?
> 
> Aus der Rubrik "Heute unterwegs"
> 
> ...



hmmm lecker, ich hab auch Popcorn.

 Es gibt die MÃ¶glichkeit einen neuen Thread aufzumachen! Da kann man Klorollen vollschreiben mit "Stellung beziehen" und "Diskutieren". 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Da kommt man nach einem harten Arbeitstag nach Hause und freut sich auf das dumm gebabbel hier mit schÃ¶nen Bildern und Videos. 

Dann les ich so ne Unterschwellige Botschaft das ich Ã¼ber etwas Nachdenken sollte weil sich ein Typ, den ich nichtmal kenne, Ã¼ber etwas Ã¤rgert?! VÃ¶llig deplaziert!
 DarÃ¼ber kÃ¶nnte man jetzt auch diskutieren  hmmm

   Mist, Popcorn all all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





...da bleib ich lieber auf den Forstwegen und geh der Diskussion aus dem Weg, hehe:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XD-xJsJa15E"]YouTube        - âªBurning Holder Traktorâ¬â[/nomedia]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (21. Juni 2011)

Fragen über Fragen ... 
Wer ärgert sich angeblich über was?
Schadet Nachdenken?
Mutieren wir zur (egoistischen) Spassgesellschaft?

Frei nach ... 





> er sollte sich dann einfach diese vids nicht mehr ansehen


... muss man sich auch nicht jeden Beitrag durchlesen


----------



## .floe. (22. Juni 2011)

@Heavy: wo steht das Bespassungsgebilde?


----------



## Radde (22. Juni 2011)

Basty schrieb:


> @ Radde: singst du öfter beim biken "bam bam bam bam" wenn ja würde ich ja mal gerne nen Rennlauf sehen



In Winterberg hab ich als ma mit dem Publikum kommuniziert 

Bei der Geschichte auf der Northshore hab ich wohl mit dem gedanken gespielt mir ne Tuba zu kaufen und ab sofort alpine Polkamusik zu produzieren.


----------



## HeavyBiker (22. Juni 2011)

wer von den hier anwesenden kennt und KANN weinheim/h....... trail ?
hätt bock da morgen bissi zu biken und könnt mal einen brauchen der mich über die größeren doubles zieht 

... zur erinnerung, meine diesen trail

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=822CYwqCyk4


----------



## `Smubob´ (22. Juni 2011)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> zum beweis... ich bin net nut auf dem tucken bike unterwegs
> und bin sogar mit 38/32 zähnen die [email protected] hochgetreten...


Ja gut, du hast halt auch gut Dampf in den Waden. Mir wären da entweder Knie, Oberschenken, Waden, Herz oder Lunge geplatzt 

Schickes Bild vom Biggy! Zwar arg übersättigt, aber für ein Portrait geht das in Ordnung


----------



## pfalz (22. Juni 2011)

> ... zur erinnerung, meine diesen trail



ahhh, da wollt ich mal wieder hin...leider dieses We ausgebucht...aber ich könnte dich eh nirgends drüberziehen


----------



## Hardtail94 (27. Juni 2011)

Nicht das Bild, aber ICH bin aus der Region


----------



## el Zimbo (28. Juni 2011)

Ich hab da auch was aus der Region:







*Mistviecher!!!* 
Sticht mir diese geflügelte Stachelsau (keine Ahnung was es war) doch aus dem Flug direkt unter's Auge...
Passiert isses am Sonntag, am frühen Nachmittag, das Bild ist von Montagmorgen - mittags war's sogar noch etwas mehr angeschwollen.
Nach der Fotosession ist das Model direkt zum Arzt und hat sich Kortison verschreiben lassen;
mittlerweile ist nur noch eine leichte Schwellung zu sehen.


----------



## lomo (28. Juni 2011)

Ach du Schei$$e! Am Samstag sahst du besser aus!
Gute Besserung!


----------



## Dddakk (28. Juni 2011)

Gute Besserung!
Aber jetzt kommst du deinem "Avatar-Bildchen" ziemlich nahe.  

Owwacht mit Kortison: Kanonen auf Spatzen...... hab da schlechte Erfahrung gemacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Zimbo (28. Juni 2011)

Dank dem Zeuch bin ich jetzt schon fast wieder gesellschaftsfähig (sofern möglich).
Habe auch gelesen, dass viele Patienten Angst vor dem Hammer Kortison haben und es deswegen unterdosieren, oder zu plötzlich absetzen.
Ich halte mich da genau an die Angaben vom Onkel Doc. Soweit ich mich erinnern kann ist das bei mir der erste Kortison-Einsatz.

Danke für die Besserungswünsche (auch die evtl. nachfolgenden)!


----------



## OZM (28. Juni 2011)

Ouch - Lieber Zimbo, ich wünsch Dir da ganz herzliche Gute Besserung.


----------



## Kelme (28. Juni 2011)

Gute Besserung auch. Wenn der Körper "so" reagiert, kann der Keuleneinsatz Sinn machen. Dann aber wirklich brav an die Dosierung und die Einnahmedauer halten.


----------



## Sarrois (28. Juni 2011)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/924880http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/924878
> 
> *Mistviecher!!!*


 
Autsch..............

Auch von mir gute Besserung 

P.S.: Ein Arbeitskollege von mir sieht ähnlich aus,
der weiß auch nicht was es war, und vor allem wie es hinter die Brille gekommen ist
Der hat zwar keine soooooooooo üble Schwellung ist aber vor Schreck voll aufs Maul gefallen


----------



## yulour (28. Juni 2011)

heftig....
Sonntag Mittag hat's noch nicht nach einem derart dickem Ende ausgesehen.
Gute Besserung!


----------



## donnersberger (28. Juni 2011)

uii bitter, ich wünsch' Dir schnelle+gute Besserung


----------



## el Zimbo (28. Juni 2011)

Mittlerweile sieht man's fast gar nicht mehr - würd mich mal interessieren,
wie lange sowas ohne die Tabletten braucht...


----------



## Kelme (28. Juni 2011)

Abendritt. Heute.


----------



## knut1105 (28. Juni 2011)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Mittlerweile sieht man's fast gar nicht mehr - würd mich mal interessieren,
> wie lange sowas ohne die Tabletten braucht...



auch von mir mal gute besserung.

war garantiert ne wespe. ist mir vor >20 jahren beim schulsport (kugelstoßen+wespe) auch mal passiert. so ein stich am/im/überm auge schwillt an wie die sau und am nächsten tag trägt man hängebacke (gesichtshälftenelefantismus). so lang man's auge noch zu bringt bzw das auge zu ist und es somit nicht austrocknen kann, ist alles halb so wild - hat man mir damals gesagt. 
irgendwelche medizin hab ich damals keine bekommen - nach 3 tagen ging's wieder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (28. Juni 2011)

Aus der Reihe "Heute unterwegs" (war aber schon am Sonntag):




Jungpfalzhütte von *lomo* auf Flickr

Ein Traum! Bestes Wetter, fast keine Besucher, quasi nur der Hüttendienst ... und dann am Spätnachmittag einen Rhabarberkuchen geniessen, mmmmmh!


Ganz klar ein Bild aus der Region:




's wird von *lomo* auf Flickr


----------



## Joshua60 (28. Juni 2011)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Mittlerweile sieht man's fast gar nicht mehr - würd mich mal interessieren,
> wie lange sowas ohne die Tabletten braucht...



garantiert viel länger und sehr wahrscheinlich wärst Du zu einem absoluten Horror-Avatarbild gekommen. Weiterhin gute Besserung, bis demnächst im Wald !


----------



## mac80 (29. Juni 2011)

Gute Besserung!


----------



## Dddakk (29. Juni 2011)

Joshua60 schrieb:


> garantiert viel länger und sehr wahrscheinlich wärst Du zu einem absoluten Horror-Avatarbild gekommen. Weiterhin gute Besserung, bis demnächst im Wald !



..sicher gleich lang...
nur eben gesünder!


----------



## BenniG. (29. Juni 2011)

Kelme schrieb:


> Abendritt. Heute.


Kommt mir bekannt vor:

Sonntagsritt und gleichzeitig irgendwie das erste Bild vom Nicolai mit den Parts vom alten Bike




Später an der Servicewüste* Lindemannsruhe kam mit dann ein Biker mit Gäsbock-Shirt und Ziegenbart bekannt vor, wusste aber nicht woher... Wenn ich jetzt El Zimbos Auge sehe, weiß ich woher 

Gute Besserung unbekannterweise.

*Ein anderer Biker-Kollege und ich haben dort am Tresen nichtmal ne Flasche Wasser bekommen können. Die wollten, dass wir uns draußen hinsetzen..


----------



## Kelme (29. Juni 2011)

BenniG. schrieb:


> ...
> *Ein anderer Biker-Kollege und ich haben dort am Tresen nichtmal ne Flasche Wasser bekommen können. Die wollten, dass wir uns draußen hinsetzen..


Da lob' ich mir die "Sieben Raben". Keine Waldwirtschaft, sondern mindestens Gasthaus mit Anklängen von Restaurant. Und? Die Pantherkuh und ich gestern abend gut verschwitzt die Räder in den Hof geschoben und Platz genommen. Räder in Griffweite an einem Nebengebäude angelehnt. Service perfekt und noch einen interessierten Beobachter über die Beklopptheit der beiden Räder unterrichtet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freiraum (29. Juni 2011)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Mittlerweile sieht man's fast gar nicht mehr - würd mich mal interessieren,
> wie lange sowas ohne die Tabletten braucht...



Vermutlich genau so lange. 
Bienenstiche am Kopf oder der Hand sind immer sehr unangenehm, da reagiert der Körper drauf. Mit der Zeit legt sich das, je mehr Stiche, desto weniger Schwellung 

Seh's mit Humor!
Die siehst gut aus und so ein Stich ist gesund 

By the way, Kortison war nicht nötig, das geht auch ohne Behandlung. Ist halt ziemlich uuuooog'neeeehm...


----------



## Dddakk (29. Juni 2011)

@freiraum

..du solltest dein besonderes Verhältnis zu den Bienchen erwähnen. 

Und was für Zimbo zum Trost:


----------



## freiraum (29. Juni 2011)

... oh, hab ich doch glatt vergessen


----------



## donnersberger (29. Juni 2011)

@Freiraum: bist Du Bienendompteur?

@Zimbo: war nicht zufällig auf dem Hornissenpfad?


----------



## lomo (29. Juni 2011)

... oder an der Hornesselswiese ...


----------



## el Zimbo (29. Juni 2011)

Danke nochmal für die rege Anteilnahme, heute sieht man eigentlich gar nichts mehr - da muss man schon ganz genau hinschauen.
Wenn das ohne Kortison einen Tag länger gedauert hätte, wär's nicht so tragisch gewesen, aber ich wollte keine ganze Woche so rumlaufen.
Außerdem hatte ich am Montag Angst, mein Gesicht würde platzen. 
Jedenfalls war schon die Sicht etwas eingeschränkt, und die Tabletten haben den Prozess bestimmt beschleunigt.

@Dönerburger: Nein, das war auf dem Weg von Hardenburg zum Schlagbaum, wo mich dieses aggressive Wespenvieh attackiert hat.

Mahlzeit!


----------



## freiraum (29. Juni 2011)

donnersberger schrieb:


> @Freiraum: bist Du Bienendompteur?



... und Honigdieb


----------



## Berghaemmerer (29. Juni 2011)

Türchen vom Sa, drei mal Weinbiet hoch & wieder runter, rauf (mitm Demo) hat natürlich viel mehr Spass gemacht, hier ein Teil der Bergabquälerei


----------



## freiraum (29. Juni 2011)

... ist zwar nicht hier aus der Region, geht aber alle was an 



MÃ¶we klaut GoPro:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rIu5B3Fsstg&hd=1"]YouTube        - âªSeagull stole GoProâ¬â[/nomedia]



... also uffbasse, des do uns donn ned nen Wildschwein ... weeeeschd!


----------



## Lapper22 (29. Juni 2011)

wie geil ist das denn???

Aus diesem Grund hat die GoBandit auch GPS


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyBiker (29. Juni 2011)

home trail ,klein aber ganz spassig, ca 25 bike min von meinem zuhause ... endlich so gut wie fertig renoviert und wieder voll fahrbar 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





... mehr bilder im album


----------



## Tobsn (1. Juli 2011)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Ich hab da auch was aus der Region:



Und da erzähl mir noch einer, dass Fullface furchteinflößend sei.  

@Zimbo: Gute Besserung. Das ist ja wohl schon wieder besser?
Wir hatten auch schon 2 Mann nach Bienenattacke im Krankenhaus.
Ist gut gegen Rheuma. 

Zum Thema: Mit Fullface durch den Wald pflügen.
Mein Favorit der Woche.
Einfach nur fett. 
Der Typ und wie er fährt. 

[ame=http://vimeo.com/24262366]Joe Barnes Patriot Testing[/ame]


----------



## Deleted 38566 (1. Juli 2011)

gerade eben gelesen,

dem Patient zimbo alles gute.....


----------



## el Zimbo (1. Juli 2011)

Wie die alt Fastnacht... 
Ich bin vollkommen resozialisiert. 


Edith:
Der Joe Barnes fährt schon einen lässigen Style,
aber die Farbe ist doch eher was für Mädchen, oder? :kotz:


----------



## Tobsn (2. Juli 2011)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> ...aber die Farbe ist doch eher was für Mädchen, oder? :kotz:



So ne Farbe muss man sich halt erlauben können ..
 und so wie der fährt, könnte der sogar einen pinken Bunny Kostüme fahren und es wäre geil.
.. Unsereins fährt halt weiter in allgemein akzeptierten Farbkombinationen durch den Wald. 

Mehr Mut zur Farbe .


----------



## Kelme (2. Juli 2011)

Kleine Bildauswahl von "Schlaflos mit Schuh".
Start gestern 17:00 Uhr in Lambrecht.
Ziel heute um 07:30 Uhr in Iggelbach.

Nach dem Durchzug eines Schauers auf dem Anstieg zum Kaisergarten am Umsetzer über Lambrecht mit Blick nach Westen.




Sonnenuntergang um kurz nach 21:30 Uhr an  den großen Bänken kurz hinter dem Hellerplatzhaus in Richtung Totenkopf



​
Am Waldrand oberhalb des Morgennebels über Iggelbach.



​


----------



## HeavyBiker (2. Juli 2011)

fette bilder


----------



## lomo (2. Juli 2011)

Des gibt bestimmt net 's nächste FF-DH-Video ... 




SiSchuh2011 Kameramann von *lomo* auf Flickr


----------



## HeavyBiker (2. Juli 2011)

was hat der denn da in der hand... nen turnbeutel?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (2. Juli 2011)

Is' halt kein 'Turnbeutelvergesser'


----------



## lomo (2. Juli 2011)

Heute nacht, Serpentinentrail ...




SiSchuh2011 Stirnlampenserpentinentrail von *lomo* auf Flickr


----------



## lomo (2. Juli 2011)

Korrektes FF-Helm-Video: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SnCOebuUNxM&feature=relmfu"]YouTube        - âªBeat TV 13 - Peters Rennenâ¬â[/nomedia]


----------



## Fibbs79 (3. Juli 2011)

Banshee @Jungpfalzhütte von fibbs79 auf Flickr




Annweiler von fibbs79 auf Flickr




Trifels @Abendsonne von fibbs79 auf Flickr




Blick vom gr. Sommerfelsen von fibbs79 auf Flickr


----------



## mac80 (3. Juli 2011)

Schöne Bilder hier


----------



## blutbuche (3. Juli 2011)

@kelme  : alle 3 bilder sind  super !!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radde (3. Juli 2011)

Hübsche Bilder hier!

FF-DH Video aus Lac Blanc


----------



## Hardtail94 (4. Juli 2011)

Meine Meinung dazu kennste ja schon...


----------



## -Itchy- (4. Juli 2011)

HiHo!

Hab hier auch was:

 

Enjoy!


----------



## `Smubob´ (4. Juli 2011)

Radde schrieb:


> FF-DH Video aus Lac Blanc


Ihr seid echt harte Säue  Du wegen Nuts mit dem CT und Michar weil er schon wieder schön am Gas ist nach seinem Defekt


----------



## HeavyBiker (4. Juli 2011)

-Itchy- schrieb:


> HiHo!
> 
> Hab hier auch was:
> 
> ...



cool  sehr viel like


----------



## Radde (5. Juli 2011)

Basty schrieb:


> @ Radde: singst du öfter beim biken "bam bam bam bam" wenn ja würde ich ja mal gerne nen Rennlauf sehen



Kein Gesang aber viel Gschwätz!


Platzierungstechnisch ein Reinfall.


----------



## Fell (5. Juli 2011)

Radde schrieb:


> Kein Gesang aber viel Gschwätz!
> 
> ...


Und sehr unterhaltsam


----------



## Speedbullit (5. Juli 2011)

@ratte, dein hardtail würde ich am ende der saison aus sichheitstechnischen gründen entsorgen


----------



## donnersberger (5. Juli 2011)

ohne die Kommentare wär's nur halb so schön *grins*


----------



## Kelme (5. Juli 2011)

@radde: Wie geil!
- LeMans-Start
- Wild wippende Bikes in der Tretpassage
- Das Lasso am Lenker und gleich bei der Fahrt ein paar "gefangen"

Feiner Sport


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radde (5. Juli 2011)

Ja leider wildwippend... auf der homepage stand, dass man n fully braucht, (was ander dann doch keinen interessiert hat) sonst wär da einiges anders gelaufen.

@speedbullit: manchmal frag ich mich auch wie lang es noch halten wird, aber dassn Alutech, das hebt. ...hoffentlich.


----------



## `Smubob´ (5. Juli 2011)

Radde schrieb:


> Endurodings Willingen


"Tschühüüüüs!" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










Benni hat sich vermutlich ein Wenig von hinten penetriert gefühlt... der Arme  Schade, dass du nicht mit etwas leichterem und vor allem leichter tretbaren fahren konntest, aber auf der Strecke ging ja eh nicht wirklich was, oder? Ist mMn eh ziemlich pseudo, einfach den Schotterweg vom Turm zur FR, die Strecke runter und dann auf Asphalt zum Ziel... das nennt sich dann "Enduro-Rennen"


----------



## Quente (5. Juli 2011)

isch weiss wo die wohnen, wilsch du adresse?


----------



## el Zimbo (5. Juli 2011)

In Igglem?

Dann komm ich morgen in der Mittagspause mal vorbei und erschieß die alle mit meiner Kalaschnikow! 
Seit meiner Begegnung mit den Mistviechern hab ich immerhin schon zwei getötet...


----------



## Carnologe (5. Juli 2011)

Hm....

Nehme einen User den Du nicht magst und ziehe ihm ein Biene Maja Kostüm an. Danach rufst Du ZImbo an und sagst ihm: "Wir haben das Drecksvieh!"


----------



## HeavyBiker (5. Juli 2011)

Carnologe schrieb:


> Hm....
> 
> Nehme einen User den Du nicht magst ...



ist das net normalerweise "evil" ?


----------



## el Zimbo (5. Juli 2011)

Ich will doch nur spielen...


----------



## Carnologe (5. Juli 2011)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> ist das net normalerweise "evil" ?



Er hat heute Geburtstag, daher hab ich den Namen nicht dazugeschrieben. Aber geil, wie ihr selbst darauf kommt wen ich meinte


----------



## HeavyBiker (5. Juli 2011)

hihi ... wusst ichs doch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Zimbo (6. Juli 2011)

Und ich dachte, das wäre allgemein gemeint...
Auftragsarbeiten sind nicht billig.


----------



## rostigerNagel (8. Juli 2011)

[URL="http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/


----------



## Speedbullit (8. Juli 2011)

rostigerNagel schrieb:


> [URL="http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/



wie immer erste sahen


----------



## -Itchy- (9. Juli 2011)

cheers


----------



## Carnologe (10. Juli 2011)

Ich muss das Niveau senken...


----------



## Flugrost (11. Juli 2011)

...ganz normale Menschen, so wie Du und ich - mit ganz normalen Brillen ... Raaaaaaaiiiinneeer!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (11. Juli 2011)

is mir jetzt schlecht


----------



## benn9411 (11. Juli 2011)

ach du kagge da wirst ja irre im kopp


----------



## lomo (11. Juli 2011)

Carnologe schrieb:


> Ich muss das Niveau senken...



Wo issen hier's Niveau?


----------



## Carnologe (11. Juli 2011)

Stimmt, jetzt wo Du es sagst


----------



## rostigerNagel (11. Juli 2011)




----------



## el Zimbo (11. Juli 2011)

Gibt's den Impreza auch als Kombi?


----------



## rostigerNagel (11. Juli 2011)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Gibt's den Impreza auch als Kombi?


  na freilich,Barel fÃ¤hrt so einen,hat nut nicht ganz so viel Pferdchen,kann man aber nachrÃ¼sten....
aber 2 Bikes und GepÃ¤ck fÃ¼r ein WE passen ja locker rein wie man sieht!
hier Barel seiner:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TEs7p4TcDfE"]YouTube        - âªFabien Barel MFTâ¬â[/nomedia]


----------



## Haardtfahrer (11. Juli 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> Des gibt bestimmt net 's nächste FF-DH-Video ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wieso hält die P.kuh, denn da einen Bikinislip neben der Kamera hoch?

Und vor allem: Wer hatte den vorher an?


----------



## Lynus (11. Juli 2011)

@ rostiger Nagel: in dem video fährt der Barel einen Legacy, keinen Impreza. 

@ Bienenmann: Den Impreza gab es als Kombi, der WRX hatte als stärkste Motorisierung den 2,5L Vierzylinder Boxer mit 230 PS. Mittels ECU-Tuning leicht auf 260-280PS zu bringen. Vom aktuellen Modell gibt es keinen Kombi mehr. Falls du weitere Infos brauchst, meld dich. Bin 6 Jahre lang einen WRX gefahren...


----------



## Radde (11. Juli 2011)

Hier ist n Impreza drinne:

[ame="http://vimeo.com/10723853"]Coastal Crew Ep.6 - Day in The Life With Semenuk on Vimeo[/ame]

sogar 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## katermurr (11. Juli 2011)

ich hab auch ein Bild (von gestern), UND eine Frage: kann ich das so weiterfahren, oder kommt da der Reifen runter? Würds sonst mit ner Zange versuchen & den Höhenschlag ignorieren.

Danke!





*edit: *kein* Durchschlag - die Minions halten was aus bei 2 bar


----------



## RogerRobert (11. Juli 2011)

Da hammer schon schlimmeres gesehen . Einfach weiter fahren...


----------



## Houschter (11. Juli 2011)

RogerRobert schrieb:


> Da hammer schon schlimmeres gesehen . Einfach weiter fahren...



Und Finger weg von der Zange! Da machst mehr kaputt wie heile...


----------



## lomo (11. Juli 2011)

So! Mal wieder ein Bild aus der Region!




Droben von *lomo* auf Flickr


----------



## de´ AK77 (11. Juli 2011)

Carnologe schrieb:


> Ich muss das Niveau senken...



das ist einfach Niveau pur!!!


----------



## Carnologe (11. Juli 2011)

Hier ist Niveau!


----------



## lomo (12. Juli 2011)

Carnologe schrieb:


> Hier ist Niveau!



Vor allem der Typ im Hintergrund ... zieht sich mit Niewooo um


----------



## Schneisenarbeit (12. Juli 2011)

naja leider ist der Nachmittag beim Guru buchstäblich ins Wasser gefallen.......


----------



## Berghaemmerer (12. Juli 2011)

Back to the roots


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berghaemmerer (12. Juli 2011)

katermurr schrieb:


> ich hab auch ein Bild (von gestern), UND eine Frage: kann ich das so weiterfahren, oder kommt da der Reifen runter? Würds sonst mit ner Zange versuchen & den Höhenschlag ignorieren.
> 
> Danke!
> 
> ...



das selbe wollte ich auch grad fragen


----------



## lomo (12. Juli 2011)

Chipslette?


----------



## HeavyBiker (13. Juli 2011)

Berghaemmerer schrieb:


> das selbe wollte ich auch grad fragen



 ... aber nich wegen der roots odda?


----------



## Berghaemmerer (13. Juli 2011)

Nö, die paar Wurzeln kitzeln die Felge höchstens.
Wurde vom Kollegen abgeschossen, der durfte dann vom Berg fliegen während ich mein Radel heimtragen konnte


----------



## donnersberger (13. Juli 2011)

und ich dacht schon 's wär so ein heißer Trail gewesen, dass das Vorderrad geschmolzen iss..


----------



## Berghaemmerer (13. Juli 2011)

Gute Idee, Tanz aufm Vulkan sollte ich auch mal probieren, La Palma böte sich da an 

Aber Leogang, freilich ohne Lavatrails dafür mit cooler Aussicht, war auch ganz nett:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (13. Juli 2011)

guru39 schrieb:


> is mir jetzt schlecht


An lecker duftenden Hundehäufchen schnuppern oder schnabbulieren - ok. Aber DAS  ...do werd ma jo ganz heggewelschich 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








katermurr schrieb:


> *edit: *kein* Durchschlag - die Minions halten was aus bei 2 bar


Das ist doch ne Deetracks, oder? Was muss man machen, um die so zuzurichten? Vom Hausdach auf die Bordsteinkante droppen?


----------



## `Smubob´ (13. Juli 2011)

Dann auch mal wieder ein paar Fotos...

Region: CH / Graubünden / Flims / Runca Trail
Fahrerin: Evsche










Selber Trail, Fahrer: ich









Sind alles nur Schnappschüsse, die so "im Vorbeifahren" entstanden sind. Die (letzte) Abfahrt, bei der wir an den interessanten Punkten Fotos machen wollten, ist leider sprichwörtlich ins Wasser gefallen


----------



## katermurr (14. Juli 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Das ist doch ne Deetracks, oder? Was muss man machen, um die so zuzurichten? Vom Hausdach auf die Bordsteinkante droppen?



Pff naja (ja is ne Deetrak) - die bösen Plankenleger am Weißen Stein sind schuld. Da einmal gut rausgedrückt und auf Wurzeln gelandet, da hat's dann doch gescheppert hehe 
Ist ja auch noch vorn, da will ich nun wirklich kein schwereres Gerät montieren


----------



## lomo (16. Juli 2011)

Heute unterwegs:




PWV-Markierung von *lomo* auf Flickr

Zum Glück gibt es den PWV, der den Wald und seine Infrastruktur hervorragend ausschildert ... stellenweise.


----------



## Kelme (17. Juli 2011)

Käsekuchenbohrer





Gestern auf den Totenkopfhütte gesehen. Der Kalorienbedarf war nicht nur bei dem Tierchen erheblich. In Summe gestern keine unflotte Tour und die Route durchs Paradies wird gut, wenn man die Varianten mal prüft und abfährt (Arbeitseinsatz?).
So bekloppt wie gestern bin ich noch nie durchs Breitenbachtal zu den Esthaler Bänken gefahren. Der Trupp war ein Ansporn.


----------



## lomo (17. Juli 2011)

Kelme schrieb:


> ... So bekloppt wie gestern bin ich noch nie durchs Breitenbachtal zu den Esthaler Bänken gefahren. Der Trupp war ein Ansporn.



Da geht noch was!


----------



## Fibbs79 (17. Juli 2011)

Kelme schrieb:


> Käsekuchenbohrer



Der Schwabe würde jetzt sagen: Hanoi spucks wieder aus, des ghört mir


----------



## el Zimbo (17. Juli 2011)

Wenn der Kuchen nach dem Stich angeschwollen ist, hat sich's doch gelohnt...


----------



## donnersberger (17. Juli 2011)

ich schmeiß mich wegg


----------



## SlipKoRn (18. Juli 2011)

Mal wieder ein kleiner Clip!


Wurde von einem Student gefilmt, der eine Reportage über uns für die Uni macht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berghaemmerer (18. Juli 2011)

Läggar, momentan staubts da aber noch nicht so? 
Muss da auch wieder hin, ich glaub die Sättigung nach ca 30 Kilo Tiefenmetern in Saalbach-Hinterglemm lässt langsam nach 
Hab grad noch Pic von dir gefunden:


----------



## HeavyBiker (18. Juli 2011)

da ICH ja aus der region bin und für etwas kontrast zu den fullface wald umpflügern  

ich bei den 12h von külsheim am samstag 





... bin aber die letzten wochen so viel XC gefahren das ich die nächste zeit wieder des öfteren nur bikes > 15kg den berg ab bewegen werde ... mit fullface


----------



## lomo (18. Juli 2011)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> da ICH ja aus der region bin und für etwas kontrast zu den fullface wald umpflügern
> 
> ich bei den *12h von külsheim *am samstag
> 
> ...



Wie isses gelaufen?
Habe meine Teilnahme ja kurzfristig abgesagt ...


----------



## HeavyBiker (18. Juli 2011)

dann hast echt was verpasst... es war einfach nur alles geil egal ob orga wetter die leute das race 
sind im 4er mixed team gestartet , team GANG BANG 
dafür das wir 2 gelegentheits tourer dabei hatten isses super gelaufen,haben gut abgeschnitten und wir hatten 200% spass


----------



## guru39 (18. Juli 2011)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> ich bei den 12h von külsheim am samstag



Alter nimmst du Steroide 

Isch hatte einen Sekundenschlaf im letzten Jahr.


----------



## lomo (18. Juli 2011)

12hKülsheim104 von PrinzKnolf auf Flickr

Naja, ich hatte letztes Jahr wohl den Rasierer vergessen ...


----------



## donnersberger (18. Juli 2011)

isch würd mir da nen Kopfkissen um de Kopf binden und kää Helm uffziehe


----------



## lomo (18. Juli 2011)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> dann hast echt was verpasst...



Na, bin schon dreimal dort gestartet.



HeavyBiker schrieb:


> ... team GANG BANG
> ...



Sehr kredibler Teamname!


----------



## Flugrost (18. Juli 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> Sehr kredibler Teamname!


4 Männer, ein Kopfkissen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (18. Juli 2011)

Flugrost schrieb:


> 4 Männer, ein Kopfkissen?



Oh, ein Aspirant für die nächste Teilnahme!


----------



## Flugrost (18. Juli 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> Oh, ein Aspirant für die nächste Teilnahme!



Aber sowas von garnet!


----------



## HeavyBiker (18. Juli 2011)

@ guru ..... nääää nur feinstes molkeprotein und ca 5 mal die woche studio (plus ca 150km auf dem bike  )

dein bild ist aber auch vom allerfeinsten  ... warst aber net einer der 2 pechvögel die in den turm eingeschlagen sind? 

@ lomo ... ACHSOOOO.... dachte wäre dann first time gewesen 

direkt nach dem rennen haben wir beschlossen nächstes jahr mit selbem team und selbem namen zu starten und unsere 2 tourenfahrer haben versprochen sogar mindestens 2 monate vorher ernsthaft zu trainieren so das wir min. 2 runden drauflegen können


----------



## lomo (18. Juli 2011)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> @ guru ..... nääää nur feinstes molkeprotein und ca 5 mal die woche studio (plus ca 150km auf dem bike  )
> 
> dein bild ist aber auch vom allerfeinsten  ... warst aber net einer der 2 pechvögel die in den turm eingeschlagen sind?
> 
> @ lomo ... ACHSOOOO.... dachte wäre dann first time gewesen



Letztes Jahr?
Habe das noch in Erinnerung:




DSC00283 von PrinzKnolf auf Flickr

Grauslig!


----------



## `Smubob´ (19. Juli 2011)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> da ICH ja aus der region bin und für etwas kontrast zu den fullface wald umpflügern
> 
> ... bin aber die letzten wochen so viel XC gefahren das ich die nächste zeit wieder des öfteren nur bikes > 15kg den berg ab bewegen werde ... mit fullface


Wozu Fullface? Wenn du abfliegst und der Boden deine Oberarme sieht, springt er doch von alleine ausm Weg


----------



## guru39 (19. Juli 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> Letztes Jahr?
> Habe das noch in Erinnerung:
> 
> 
> ...



Des war ein 29er. Habsch auch gesehn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (19. Juli 2011)

guru39 schrieb:


> Des war ein 29er. Habsch auch gesehn.



Danach war es dann ein 1/2 29er ... ach ja, ich vergaß:




29er von *lomo* auf Flickr


----------



## Flugrost (19. Juli 2011)

Sieht so aus, als ob das am Fahrradständer passiert is...


----------



## lomo (19. Juli 2011)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Sieht so aus, als ob das am Fahrradständer passiert is...



Nicht ganz


----------



## Flugrost (19. Juli 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> Nicht ganz





> At least I can now tell people that Ive broken both my neck and my back. I know not soooo funny


Autschn...


----------



## Berghaemmerer (19. Juli 2011)

Angelehnt an Pirelli, less Power but more Control:


----------



## lomo (19. Juli 2011)

Berghaemmerer schrieb:


> Angelehnt an Pirelli, less Power but more Control:
> ...



Äh, mit Pirelli assoziier ich immer deren Kalender ...
... aber ob zu den Bilder dann "less power but more control" passt?


----------



## rmfausi (19. Juli 2011)

@guru
Ich hätte nicht gedacht das du bei so einem Event mitmachst.  
Immer nach vorne gugge. 

Gruss Roiner


----------



## Dddakk (19. Juli 2011)

Lomo, warum warst du nicht am Start? Wegen dem Pirelli-Mädel?


----------



## lomo (19. Juli 2011)

Dddakk schrieb:


> Lomo, warum warst du nicht am Start? Wegen dem Pirelli-Mädel?



Lass mal das "Pirelli" weg, dann kommt es ganz gut hin.


----------



## Berghaemmerer (19. Juli 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> Äh, mit Pirelli assoziier ich immer deren Kalender ...
> ... aber ob zu den Bilder dann "less power but more control" passt?



kA wie du jetzt auf den Kalender kommst, ich hatte nur deren Slogan "Power is nothing without control" etwas umgebaut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (19. Juli 2011)

Berghaemmerer schrieb:


> kA wie du jetzt auf den Kalender kommst, ich hatte nur deren Slogan "Power is nothing without control" etwas umgebaut



Pirelli -> Pirelli-Kalender -> Kalender

Assoziation ist das Stichwort. Ich zitier mich noch mal:



> Äh, mit Pirelli assoziier ich immer deren Kalender ...


----------



## guru39 (19. Juli 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> Pirelli -> Pirelli-Kalender -> Kalender
> 
> Assoziation ist das Stichwort. Ich zitier mich noch mal:



Pirelli..... Porno..... Wixvorlage....keine Baikreifen 

Dann geh isch lieber in n Püff,...... habsch mehr vun


----------



## Guent (19. Juli 2011)

guru39 schrieb:


> Pirelli..... Porno..... Wixvorlage....keine Baikreifen
> 
> Dann geh isch lieber in n Püff,...... habsch mehr vun



Is das die Schuluniform vom Claus?


----------



## lomo (20. Juli 2011)

guru39 schrieb:


> ...Dann geh isch lieber in n Püff,...... habsch mehr vun



Oh, da muss ich auch mal wieder hin.


----------



## SlipKoRn (20. Juli 2011)

hier nochmal eine längere Version. Am Montag den 2. Teil der Reprtage des Studenten gedreht


----------



## Dddakk (20. Juli 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> Lass mal das "Pirelli" weg, dann kommt es ganz gut hin.



...wenn du wegen nem Mädel "Külsheim 12" ausfällen läßt, muss sie was Besonderes sein.


----------



## lomo (20. Juli 2011)

Dddakk schrieb:


> ...wenn du wegen nem Mädel "Külsheim 12" ausfällen läßt, muss sie was Besonderes sein.





Für die Daheimgebliebenen:


----------



## Haardtfahrer (20. Juli 2011)

guru39 schrieb:


>



Unsaubere Arbeit! Lernt man doch in der Bikegrundschule, dass die Nippel immer sauber unter dem "A" stehen müssen!


----------



## Kelme (20. Juli 2011)

Der rechte Nippel ist genau unter dem "a" - dem "a" von wurzelpassage.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## katermurr (20. Juli 2011)

...von gestern, um den Regen zu überbrücken. Danke an webdot für die Fotos (leider ohne Blitz)


----------



## `Smubob´ (20. Juli 2011)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> Unsaubere Arbeit! Lernt man doch in der Bikegrundschule, dass die Nippel immer sauber unter dem "A" stehen müssen!


Von den Nippeln sieht man bei dem Brustpanzer doch gar nix


----------



## guru39 (21. Juli 2011)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> Unsaubere Arbeit! Lernt man doch in der Bikegrundschule, dass die Nippel immer sauber unter dem "A" stehen müssen!



und was machste dann bei "Michelin" Schlappen


----------



## Flugrost (21. Juli 2011)

Lautschrift anwenden: Mischlain

...und hupps, da ist ein "a"...


----------



## Carnologe (21. Juli 2011)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Lautschrift anwenden: Mischlain
> 
> ...und hupps, da ist ein "a"...


----------



## guru39 (21. Juli 2011)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Lautschrift anwenden: Mischlain
> 
> ...und hupps, da ist ein "a"...




Michelin wird das bestimmt ändern...... wenn isch sie darum bitte 


Neu ab 2012 Mäxxis/Schwälbä/Continentäl.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## donnersberger (22. Juli 2011)

für die Fotofreaks unter Euch, hier ein Link mit MTB-Foto-Tipps, vielleicht taugt's ja was:

http://www.colorfoto.de/ratgeber/abgehoben-mountainbikes-in-aktion-1158203,268.html

Klick Klick


----------



## Drumm (22. Juli 2011)

Schon gelesen? Ich hoffe morgen kommen so viel wie möglich von euch. Wir dürfen uns keine Blöße geben und müssen Präsenz zeigen.
Es gibt morgen zwar noch nicht so viel zum Buddeln, aber wir müssen die Strecken und Sprünge abstecken, denn am Montag rollen schon die Bagger an. Also legt eure Tour um und kommt vorbei. 
Trippstadt  Kreisel - ab 9:00 Uhr.


----------



## lomo (22. Juli 2011)

guru39 schrieb:


> ... Continentäl.......



Rübber Qüeen, öder wäs?


----------



## Haardtfahrer (22. Juli 2011)

guru39 schrieb:


> und was machste dann bei "Michelin" Schlappen



Ja, Michelin geht weder mit deutscher noch französicher Aussprache. Gibt stets eine breite, enggezogene Mundfratze. Sieht schon nach schlechter Laune aus!

Schwieriger ist auch es bei Maxxis. Da ist nicht viel los, mittendrin nur hartes Konsonatendurcheinander. Da könnte man die Vokale gleich weglassen. Also nicht nur aus Stylegründen zu vermeiden. 

Continental ist natürlich am schlimmsten. Völlig disharmonisch, flach und langweilig! 

Schwalbe öffnet sich hingegen bei der ersten Begegnung. Der Vokal öffent zu einem weiten "A", vollendet mit mit einem Zungenroller und zum Schluss einem kleinen, zarten Kussmund. Der Reifen ist also blanke Erotik.


----------



## Radler-01 (22. Juli 2011)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> Schwalbe öffnet sich hingegen bei der ersten Begegnung. Der Vokal öffent zu einem weiten "A", vollendet mit mit einem Zungenroller und zum Schluss einem kleinen, zarten Kussmund. Der Reifen ist also blanke Erotik.


 
so hab ich das noch gar nicht gesehen , ich fand meinen Schwalbe eigentlich immer nur klasse; wobei sich Deine Darstellung bei meinem "r A cing r A lph" dann noch verstärkt - oder ?


----------



## donnersberger (22. Juli 2011)

> Der Reifen ist also blanke Erotik. 

ach Du liebe Zeit, dann hab isch ja secksi Schlappe


----------



## lomo (22. Juli 2011)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> ... Der Reifen ist also blanke Erotik.



Und ich dachte immer Essen wäre die Erotik des Alters


----------



## -Itchy- (22. Juli 2011)

Drumm schrieb:


> Schon gelesen? Ich hoffe morgen kommen so viel wie möglich von euch. Wir dürfen uns keine Blöße geben und müssen Präsenz zeigen.
> Es gibt morgen zwar noch nicht so viel zum Buddeln, aber wir müssen die Strecken und Sprünge abstecken, denn am Montag rollen schon die Bagger an. Also legt eure Tour um und kommt vorbei.
> Trippstadt  Kreisel - ab 9:00 Uhr.


 

gelesen 

(das zitat mit eingefügtem artikel ist absicht !  )

cheers!


----------



## Deleted 48198 (22. Juli 2011)

guru39 schrieb:


> Pirelli..... Porno..... Wixvorlage....keine Baikreifen
> 
> Dann geh isch lieber in n Püff,...... habsch mehr vun



Und zu dem Helm sagt niemand etwas


----------



## `Smubob´ (22. Juli 2011)

donnersberger schrieb:


> ach Du liebe Zeit, dann hab isch ja secksi Schlappe


Fascht so gut wie rote Hai Hiels 

Schwalbe ist doch eh schon immer unterschwellig auf der Erotik Schiene geritten: Nippel Nic, Big Boobs Betty, Prinz Albert...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (22. Juli 2011)




----------



## kittyhawk (22. Juli 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> Für die Daheimgebliebenen:



Das ging ja nur 12 Minuten und keine 12 Stunden


----------



## lomo (22. Juli 2011)

kittyhawk schrieb:


> Das ging ja nur 12 Minuten und keine 12 Stunden



Kannst es Dir ja 12 Stunden lang anschauen. 
Autsch!


----------



## Flugrost (22. Juli 2011)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> Ja, Michelin geht weder mit deutscher noch französicher Aussprache. Gibt stets eine breite, enggezogene Mundfratze. Sieht schon nach schlechter Laune aus!
> 
> Schwieriger ist auch es bei Maxxis. Da ist nicht viel los, mittendrin nur hartes Konsonatendurcheinander. Da könnte man die Vokale gleich weglassen. Also nicht nur aus Stylegründen zu vermeiden.
> 
> ...



Du hast se nich mehr alle, weitermachen!


----------



## Hardtail94 (23. Juli 2011)

Deutsch LK, wa?


----------



## knut1105 (23. Juli 2011)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> Schwalbe öffnet sich hingegen bei der ersten Begegnung. Der Vokal öffent zu einem weiten "A", vollendet mit mit einem Zungenroller und zum Schluss einem kleinen, zarten Kussmund. Der Reifen ist also blanke Erotik.


 
schwalbe, schwälbchen - ein reifelchen 

und das wars dann mit der politessen-erotik...


----------



## Berghaemmerer (23. Juli 2011)

Neulicher Besuch im Dörtpark


----------



## Deleted 130247 (24. Juli 2011)

Nais Berghaemmerer...............


----------



## Deleted 130247 (24. Juli 2011)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> Ja, Michelin geht weder mit deutscher noch französicher Aussprache. Gibt stets eine breite, enggezogene Mundfratze. Sieht schon nach schlechter Laune aus!
> 
> Schwieriger ist auch es bei Maxxis. Da ist nicht viel los, mittendrin nur hartes Konsonatendurcheinander. Da könnte man die Vokale gleich weglassen. Also nicht nur aus Stylegründen zu vermeiden.
> 
> ...




............................


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyBiker (24. Juli 2011)

Berghaemmerer schrieb:


> Neulicher Besuch im Dörtpark




schön schön  ... macht bock zu biken 

wo ist den das?... gerne per PN


----------



## mac80 (24. Juli 2011)

GRATULATION!!!



grz.


----------



## Optimizer (24. Juli 2011)

Ein Banshee und ein Bagger am Rumbacher Teufelstisch (wie goldisch...):


----------



## Deleted 130247 (24. Juli 2011)

mac80 schrieb:


> GRATULATION!!!
> 
> 
> 
> grz.




Deutscher Meister Masters..............


----------



## lomo (24. Juli 2011)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Ein Banshee und ein Bagger am Rumbacher Teufelstisch (wie goldisch...):



Leckere Räder. Schönes Bild!


----------



## Optimizer (24. Juli 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> Leckere Räder.



hatten wir auch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hanebber (24. Juli 2011)

Mal was anderes,












Gestern war Flugbetrieb am Ohrensfelsen.


----------



## lomo (24. Juli 2011)

Oh, Duddefliecher!


----------



## Trickshot26 (26. Juli 2011)

Hier ein paar strecken von Kasseler Wald, die zum grÃ¶ssten Teil leider alle vom FÃ¶rster platt gemacht wurden -.- Aber die Naturtrails sind noch da und werden immer da sein  

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9tFdzX4t3tc"]âªKasseler Trailsâ¬â      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Radde (27. Juli 2011)

wochenende, wildbad, deutsche meisterschaft.

Da ich der einzige hardtailfahrer war, heisst das wohl "deutscher hardtailmeister"


----------



## HeavyBiker (27. Juli 2011)

ha ha ... cool , so gesehen hast recht  

also herzlichen glühstrumpf  ... und schicke bilder


----------



## lomo (27. Juli 2011)

Radde schrieb:


> wochenende, wildbad, deutsche meisterschaft.
> 
> Da ich der einzige hardtailfahrer war, heisst das wohl "deutscher hardtailmeister"



Küüühl!


----------



## donnersberger (27. Juli 2011)

Radde schrieb:


> wochenende, wildbad, deutsche meisterschaft.
> 
> Da ich der einzige hardtailfahrer war, heisst das wohl "deutscher hardtailmeister"


----------



## Hardtail94 (28. Juli 2011)

Junge, du bist krank


----------



## Fibbs79 (28. Juli 2011)

Hardtail rocks  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




















ich war gestern auch im Schwarzwald mit dem Hardtail unterwegs:




Forbacher Brücke von fibbs79 auf Flickr




Schwarzenbachtalsperre Staumauer von fibbs79 auf Flickr




Westweg von fibbs79 auf Flickr




Westweg von fibbs79 auf Flickr




Westweg + Friedrichsturm von fibbs79 auf Flickr


----------



## mac80 (28. Juli 2011)

Radde schrieb:


> wochenende, wildbad, deutsche meisterschaft.
> 
> Da ich der einzige hardtailfahrer war, heisst das wohl "deutscher hardtailmeister"



 wollt schon fragen wie das nun in Deinem Fall aussieht 

leider etwas unscharf...


 
Dann müssteste jetzt ein Trikot mehr haben  Zu den vielen.

Grz.

ps.: Verstehe, damit Du genau erkennst welches Bild an welchem Tag geschossen wurde...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## knut1105 (28. Juli 2011)

^ respekt!


----------



## katermurr (28. Juli 2011)

AHA da ist ja ne Kettenführung auf einmal


----------



## Radde (28. Juli 2011)

ja hab ich noch kurz vorher drangebosselt ^^


----------



## Berghaemmerer (28. Juli 2011)

Hehe Radde, bist doch noch schmerzbefreiter als ich dachte 
ps:
neues von "der Baustelle"


----------



## lomo (28. Juli 2011)

Berghaemmerer schrieb:


> ...ps:
> neues von "der Baustelle"
> ...



Wo is'n da der Bagger-Fahrer?


----------



## SlipKoRn (29. Juli 2011)

Mal wieder nach langer Zeit auf nem Trail.
Gestern die Kalmit runter. Neuer Weg getestet und gleich mal kleiner Zeh gebrochen, als ich versuchte der Schlammpfütze am Schluss auszuweichen und mit dem Fuß an einem versteckten Stein im Günen rechts hängen blieb


----------



## Carnologe (29. Juli 2011)

Bei dem Stein ab 0:16 liegt meine Clavicula...


----------



## SlipKoRn (29. Juli 2011)

Ja hab ich danach auch erzählt bekommen . Habse nich gefunden...andernfalls hät ichse dir mitgenommen


----------



## Optimizer (29. Juli 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> Wo is'n da der Bagger-Fahrer?


who do you mean?

@Berghaemmerer: Top! Freut mich, dass da was passiert und alle am selben Strang ziehen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carnologe (29. Juli 2011)

SlipKoRn schrieb:


> Ja hab ich danach auch erzählt bekommen . Habse nich gefunden...andernfalls hät ichse dir mitgenommen



Wer hat Dir das gesagt? 

Du springst 12m Doubles und brichst Dir beim Ausweichen einer Pfütze den Zeh. Ich fass es nicht...


----------



## SlipKoRn (29. Juli 2011)

Der Vordermann hats mir verraten 
Ja ich kanns auch nich glauben  iwas läuft da scheif  eeeeeegal


----------



## Carnologe (29. Juli 2011)

Joah kenne ich nicht. Zumindest nicht unter diesem Namen


----------



## SlipKoRn (29. Juli 2011)

Ne ihr kennt euch nich, aber er weis das du du da den Abgang gemacht hast


----------



## Hardtail94 (29. Juli 2011)

bin da mitm meinem CC auch ma lang - bis 3:43, da wurds mir dann zu ruppig


----------



## Speedbullit (29. Juli 2011)

SlipKoRn schrieb:


> Mal wieder nach langer Zeit auf nem Trail.
> Gestern die Kalmit runter. Neuer Weg getestet und gleich mal kleiner Zeh gebrochen, als ich versuchte der Schlammpfütze am Schluss auszuweichen und mit dem Fuß an einem versteckten Stein im Günen rechts hängen blieb





Bei 3:44 geht rechts auch noch ein sehr spaßiger Trail lang, weiß nur nicht ob der noch befahrbar ist. siehe hier:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedbullit (29. Juli 2011)

Berghaemmerer schrieb:


> Hehe Radde, bist doch noch schmerzbefreiter als ich dachte
> ps:
> neues von "der Baustelle"



wo ist den die baustelle und was gibt das wenns mal fertig ist?


----------



## michar (29. Juli 2011)

Speedbullit schrieb:


> Bei 3:44 geht rechts auch noch ein sehr spaßiger Trail lang, weiß nur nicht ob der noch befahrbar ist. siehe hier:



ne..nich mehr wirklich fahrbar


----------



## Speedbullit (29. Juli 2011)

michar schrieb:


> ne..nich mehr wirklich fahrbar



Muss man halt mal wieder fahrbar machen


----------



## joah (29. Juli 2011)

Speedbullit schrieb:


> Muss man halt mal wieder fahrbar machen



geht die strecke, wenn man den breiten weg kreuzt noch iwo bis an den bach im tälchen?

cheers joah


----------



## Speedbullit (30. Juli 2011)

Ja siehe vid


----------



## `Smubob´ (30. Juli 2011)

SlipKoRn schrieb:


> Mal wieder nach langer Zeit auf nem Trail.
> Gestern die Kalmit runter. Neuer Weg getestet und gleich mal kleiner Zeh gebrochen, als ich versuchte der Schlammpfütze am Schluss auszuweichen und mit dem Fuß an einem versteckten Stein im Günen rechts hängen blieb


Wenn man bei der letzten Forstweg-Kreuzung nicht direkt den Trail weiter fährt, sondern ein Stück den Forstweg entlang (recht flach), kann man noch das komplette untere Stück des Trails durch das Klausental mitnehmen. Ist den Umweg wert, wie ich finde, die Brücken und Treppen dort sind immer wieder spaßig 

Gute Besserung!


----------



## SlipKoRn (30. Juli 2011)

Jap da sind wir auch lang gefahren. Nur wars da unten so dunkel das die Aufnahmen zu schlecht waren.


----------



## Berghaemmerer (30. Juli 2011)

Speedbullit schrieb:


> wo ist den die baustelle und was gibt das wenns mal fertig ist?


 In Trippstadt, gibt einige Strecken, Pumptrack, Freeride und ne Dirtline, die sind fix. Ausserdem ist noch was technisches geplant, Kehren, Steilhang, je nachdem wie sich das ins Gelände integrieren lässt. Mehr gibts momtan nur in Insiderkreisen bei Facebook, aber eine Webseite darüber ist im Aufbau.


----------



## Hardtail94 (31. Juli 2011)

In Trippstadt, am Arsch der Welt wird sowas gebaut?! 
da lohnt sichs vllt doch, das rad mit zu omi zu nehmen


----------



## -Itchy- (31. Juli 2011)

jo...
lautre, die weltmetropole, bekommt das ja nicht gebacken !
siehe wiener DH, bzw. den tollen rundkurs innerhalb des MTB Parks PFW.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## su_ave (31. Juli 2011)

"In Trippstadt, am Arsch der Welt wird sowas gebaut?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





"

> nix am arsch der welt! Trippstadt liegt in Mitten des schönen Pfälzer Waldes, mit aufgeschlossenen 'Politikern' & engagierten bikern 
Das Potenzial MTB wird hier verstanden. Irgendwann muss das ja so ma kommen, un die anderen Gemeinden werden die Ohren spitzen und folgen,..... 
die Bewegung schreibt Geschichte! nix miesmache, es tut sich was: stromberg, annweiler, beerfelden, trassem, ,.... trippstadt, ´lautern,... 
zehn Jahre zurück, gar nicht von zu träumen... 

seit tagen wird fliessig geschafft, die Baustelle verspricht schon ma jede Menge Spasz. wer mit anpacken will ist herzlich eingeladen, die Fertigstellung erfolgt in Eigenregie! Verpflegung, Schippe und bike mitbringen. erste Testfahrten/ -sprünge nicht ausgeschlossen... 

> immer samstags, ab 9uhr. Location Bikepark Trippstadt/ Langensohl. 'No Dig - No Ride.'


----------



## anulu (31. Juli 2011)

Oumann wenn ich zurzeit nich für Klausuren lerne müssste würd ich auch mal mithelfen. Mal schauen wie weit ihr im September seit und ob ihr da noch Hilfe benötigt!


----------



## HeavyBiker (31. Juli 2011)

trippstadt..... naja immerhin 15km weniger als stromberg


----------



## Hardtail94 (1. August 2011)

Was wird da jetzt eig. genau gebaut? kompletter Bikepark oderen Dirtpark oder wiewowas?! 

hab davon absolut nichts mitbekommen...


----------



## su_ave (1. August 2011)

gukkst Du ma hier http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=470453&page=6 
... in Bälde gibt´s dann auch ne eigene web-/ facebook-site


----------



## metalfreak (1. August 2011)

Mal wieder was mit mir hinter der Cam


----------



## Nomok (1. August 2011)

Ach schön mal was aus meiner heimatstadt zu sehen Landauer Uni und Park scheee


----------



## Nomok (1. August 2011)

@su ave 





> s tut sich was: stromberg, annweiler, beerfelden, trassem, ,.... trippstadt, ´lautern,...


Wo ist den in Annweiler was??? meist du den Mittlerweile runtergekommen Dirtpark?


----------



## su_ave (1. August 2011)

@Nomok wie das in annweiler aktuell aussieht weiss ich nicht, aber, sollte es 'heruntergekommen' sein, kann man´s doch auch neu shapen, chekk doch ma die locals vor ort, ...orre hats dort kä mehr!? anyway, RedBull verleiht Flügel - Schippe in die hand un ran an´s werk  
und wenn net legal 'am spot', dann eben 'in the woods'.....
äh, fährst du dört orre freeride!?,.. man kanns am bike net genau erkenne,... kapier deine frage grad nich mehr.....

@metalfreak video is knallinger!  only bangers, wa!?.. saugut! (bis auf den 'effekt' am end´..)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (1. August 2011)

su_ave schrieb:


> ... neu shapen ... chekk doch ma die locals ... RedBull verleiht Flügel ... net legal 'am spot' ...'in the woods'.....
> ... dört orre freeride!? ... bike ... knallinger! ... only bangers, wa!?...



Ich glaub, ich fühl mich gerade etwas älter .....


----------



## Carnologe (1. August 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> Ich glaub, ich fühl mich gerade etwas älter .....



Ne, der hat nur Sprechkirmes...


----------



## Levty (1. August 2011)

Carnologe schrieb:


> Ne, der hat nur Sprechkirmes...



Pälzer halt


----------



## Nomok (1. August 2011)

Fahre eingendlich nur Freeride. kann dirt net ^^


----------



## Hardtail94 (2. August 2011)

metalfreak schrieb:


> Mal wieder was mit mir hinter der Cam



Da lebte das Glory noch...


----------



## Radde (2. August 2011)

Hardtail94 schrieb:


> Da lebte das Glory noch...



Joah mei...



 

...das Leben geht weiter...

Foto von mompere!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hardtail94 (2. August 2011)

Meine Meinung zu deinem Fahrstil kennste ja bereits^^

Heut in 6min den Bturm runter - Radde, ich krieg dich noch!


----------



## `Smubob´ (3. August 2011)

Levty schrieb:


> Pälzer halt


Paar uff'd Gosch??  So redd känn normale Pälzer... 

btw: Sprechkirmes 


@ Benni: Gelungen!  Für meinen Geschmack etwas zu viel BMX, aber macht Bock auf mehr


----------



## Berghaemmerer (3. August 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> Ich glaub, ich fÃ¼hl mich gerade etwas Ã¤lter .....


 Liegt womÃ¶glich auch am Fahrstil 

ps: 
Eigentlich war ja am vergangenen Freitag Teleskoptreffen angesagt (http://www.blackskynet.de/4hutât110731.html)  aber ich hatte neben dem 24er nochn PlÃ¤tzchen fÃ¼r mein Radel im Bus,  ausserdem war Timm auch noch zur Stelle der dort (am Rhein) beruflich unterwegs  war, radet mal wo


----------



## lomo (3. August 2011)

Berghaemmerer schrieb:


> Liegt womöglich auch am Fahrstil



Soll ich mal Smubob zitieren?


----------



## Hanzelot (5. August 2011)

Hallo an Alle,
morgen wird in Trippstadt im kommenden Bikepark wieder gebuddelt. Ab 9 Uhr kann jeder kommen und helfen. Natürlich kann und muss man auch sein Bike mitbringen - man muss ja ausprobieren 

Mitbringen Schaufel, Trinken, Essen. (in der Reihenfolge) 

Für alle die nicht wissen wo das ist:
von Kaiserslautern kommend ist kurz vor Trippstadt ein Kreisel (Langensohl) hinter der Bushaltestelle sieht man links schon die Sandhügel.

Dann bis morgen


----------



## pfalz (5. August 2011)

> Ich glaub, ich fühl mich gerade etwas älter .....



Du musst Dich zum new style committen, sonst geht Deine street credibility down, was total misleading wäre...dann wird Dein value downgesized...jetzt bleibt Dir nur noch übrig, den issue zu raisen, in einem meeting brainzustormen um eine strategy zu finden (KAIZEN...), wie Dich die ganzen global player wieder als game changer accepten....


----------



## Carnologe (5. August 2011)

= Social value


----------



## pfalz (5. August 2011)




----------



## SlipKoRn (5. August 2011)

Mal in Beerfelden gewesen...


Irgendwie gibts keine HD-Verison zu dem Video


----------



## Devilz1985 (5. August 2011)

Goil .... also ich muss mal sehen das ich da auch mal hin komm .... schönes Video ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## metalfreak (6. August 2011)

Nicht mehr ganz in der Region, aber bin grad beim WC am filmen/knipsen...


----------



## katermurr (6. August 2011)

Geile Fotos!  Wer fährt denn da mit Betties? 
(und die Schnitte im Bild hat wohl dich fotografiert)


----------



## Christian86 (6. August 2011)

Warum fragst du das mit den Betties? Betty böse?


----------



## HeavyBiker (6. August 2011)

hi leuts... da hier ja die geballte DH kompetenz anwesend ist  , mal ne frage ...

hab nächstes we vor irgendwo hin in nen park zu fahren. meine frage is nu, WOHIN?
also ich habs eher auf die FR strecken als auf ruppige DH´s abgesehen flow und springen soll im vordergrund stehen 
also wohin? willingen, wildbad, winterberg? oder doch vieleicht leogang? die entfernung is eher zweitrangig 
macht mal vorschläge bitte


----------



## katermurr (6. August 2011)

Christian86 schrieb:


> Warum fragst du das mit den Betties? Betty böse?



Wurde mir so beigebracht.


----------



## Christian86 (6. August 2011)

Nee, mal im Ernst... (ich fahr auch `ne Betty...)
Wasn damit?


----------



## Lynus (6. August 2011)

> hi leuts... da hier ja die geballte DH kompetenz anwesend ist
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich fühl mich zwar nicht als Teil der "Downhill-Kompetenz", finde aber Winterberg für Bikepark-Anfänger ideal, weil es dort für jeden was gibt und man sich allmählich an die schwierigeren Sachen rantasten kann.


----------



## HeavyBiker (6. August 2011)

naja ...anfänger würd ich jetzt net grad sagen... bin sehr regelmäßig in beerfelden, war schon öfter in totnau und bin auch so ständig auf den hier örtlichen dh´s unterwegs... KS WS und WH  ...aber danke für den tip


----------



## .floe. (8. August 2011)

> hab nächstes we vor irgendwo hin in nen park zu fahren. meine frage is nu, WOHIN?



www.lacblanc-bikepark.com

Da würde ich mal gerne hin. Oder nach Leogang.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (8. August 2011)

Vergangenes Wochenende im Erdbeertal (Weidenthal):

[ame="http://vimeo.com/27407440"]SiS - Singlespeed Race on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## soulrocker (8. August 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> Vergangenes Wochenende im Erdbeertal (Weidenthal):
> 
> SiS - Singlespeed Race on Vimeo




hehe, sehr schön, war wieder eine Topveranstaltung. Nächstes Jahr fahre ich dann auch wieder mit. Die schweizer Wassermelone Christoph haste ja gleich überholt  Das Nachtrennen war wohl sehr schlammig...
Biste da auch gefahren?

Gruß


----------



## lomo (8. August 2011)

Oh, das Video stammt nicht von mir!
Das ist jemand von SRAM (Schaltungshersteller?)! 

Mitfahren? Jedes Jahr auf jeden Fall wieder ... also nachts.


----------



## Haardtfahrer (8. August 2011)

soulrocker schrieb:


> Biste da auch gefahren?
> 
> Gruß



Die Frage an Lomo müsste eher lauten: "Wann bist Du in der Nacht nicht gefahren?"


----------



## lomo (8. August 2011)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> Die Frage an Lomo müsste eher lauten: "Wann bist Du in der Nacht nicht gefahren?"



Immer dann, wenn es nicht geregnet hat ... 
Obwohl, der erste Turn war recht trocken ... nur von unten her nass.


----------



## Speedbullit (8. August 2011)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> hi leuts... da hier ja die geballte DH kompetenz anwesend ist  , mal ne frage ...
> 
> hab nächstes we vor irgendwo hin in nen park zu fahren. meine frage is nu, WOHIN?
> also ich habs eher auf die FR strecken als auf ruppige DH´s abgesehen flow und springen soll im vordergrund stehen
> ...



wenn die entfernung keine rolle spielt, fahr nach pds


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mac80 (8. August 2011)

.floe. schrieb:


> www.lacblanc-bikepark.com
> 
> Da würde ich mal gerne hin. Oder nach Leogang.



@Thorsten:

Floe's Tipp ist auch nicht zu weit (innerhalb 3h), bin am we. aufm Heimweg v. LaBresse 



dran vorbeigefahren (kurz gehalten) und sieht interessant (Sessellift/div. Strecken) aus  

Grz.

ps.: Wobei ich mich hier nicht zur DH-Kompetenz zähle... / Aber kannst Dir ja mal die div. Vids bez. La.... reinziehen.


----------



## .floe. (8. August 2011)

> Floe's Tipp ist auch nicht zu weit



Genau deswegen auch gepostet.


----------



## kleinerHai (8. August 2011)

+1 für Lac Blanc
Wirklich lohnend!


----------



## Speedbullit (8. August 2011)

Lac Blanc ist meines erachtens der beste park in unserer nähe.

hier noch was kleines aus der pfalz


----------



## `Smubob´ (8. August 2011)

katermurr schrieb:


> Wer fährt denn da mit Betties?


Sind die Giant Leute auch in Fort William schon, hat mich auch gewundert/schockiert...




Christian86 schrieb:


> Warum fragst du das mit den Betties? Betty böse?


Ich hab sie mal ausprobiert, weil diverse Leute die empfohlen haben - ich hab sie recht schnell wieder runtergeworfen, mein Urteil: absoluter Schrott! Aber das mit den Reifen ist ja bekanntermaßen SEHR subjektiv...




HeavyBiker schrieb:


> hab nächstes we vor irgendwo hin in nen park zu fahren. meine frage is nu, WOHIN?
> also ich habs eher auf die FR strecken als auf ruppige DH´s abgesehen flow und springen soll im vordergrund stehen
> also wohin? willingen, wildbad, winterberg? oder doch vieleicht leogang? die entfernung is eher zweitrangig


Ich bin zwar keine DH-Kompetenz, aber ich geb mal meinen Senf ab 
Also wenn du Bock auf Flow und Springen hast, ganz klar Winterberg! Lac Blanc, Wildbad und Pds haben alle mit Flow eher weniger zu tun  Lac Blanc ist zwar meiner Meinung nach auch echt das Beste, was weniger als 4h Fahrzeit weg ist, aber größtenteils auch schon eher ruppig und auch nicht gerade mit Sprüngen vollgepflastert (bis auf eine Strecke). PdS rockt, aber da sind viele Strecken i. d. R. ziemlich ausgefahren. Leogang wollt ich auch mal hin, war ich noch nie, Wildbad dito (steht für dieses Jahr aufm Plan). Für lässiges Park-Heizen mit viel Airtime und viel Fliehkraft ohne große do-or-die Mutproben ist Winterberg top. Ist genau deshalb mein bevorzugter Saison-Opener  Von dort aus kannst auch schnell mal einen Abstecher nach Willingen machen. Da reicht ggf. 1/2 Tag aufm Hin-/Heimweg, die DH ist wenn man die ganzen RIESEN Sprünge umfährt relativ witzlos und die FR ist zwar nett, aber für einen ganzen Tag mMn nicht ergiebig genug.
Was evtl. noch ne Alternative wäre: Flims/Laax, da war ich vor ein paar Wochen, das war echt spaßig. Da gibts zwar im Prinzip nur 2 angelegte Bike-Trails, aber die haben 750 bzw. 1100Hm, da geht was!  Der eine "Never End" ist recht natürlich und hat viele Anlieger und kleine Kanten, die man aber als Kicker nicht unbedingt unterschätzen sollte. Der andere "Runca Trail" ist der, der auch vom Trailfox her bekannt ist, auch viele natürliche Abschnitte, oben felsig, dann immer mehr erdig und zwischendrin monströse Holz-Bauten, da ist über schier endlos geschlängelte Stücke bis Anlieger, Wallrides und Drops alles dabei. Ist flacher als der andere (aber nicht flach!) und hat auch mal ein paar Tretpassagen, ist weitestgehend recht einfach zu fahren aber super abwechslungsreich und spaßig und auch mit einigen kniffligen Stellen, bin den 2 Tage hintereinander nur gefahren  beste Strecke, die ich kenne 

So, genug getippt...


----------



## lomo (8. August 2011)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> Die Frage an Lomo müsste eher lauten: "Wann bist Du in der Nacht nicht gefahren?"






l1020957 von *lomo* auf Flickr


----------



## metalfreak (8. August 2011)

Meine Arbeit der letzten Tage:


----------



## Hardtail94 (8. August 2011)

jetzt hab ich wieder keine Chance auf das VdW mit:


----------



## katermurr (8. August 2011)

Beides schöne Videos, aber nach so krasser WC-Action lässt man besser n bisschen Abstand 

Macht auf jeden Fall Bock auch beim derzeitigen Regen zu fahren!

*edit: Shit jetzt hab ich ne neue Seite aufgemacht   also fairerweise die Videos:



metalfreak schrieb:


> Meine Arbeit der letzten Tage:





Hardtail94 schrieb:


> jetzt hab ich wieder keine Chance auf das VdW mit:


----------



## HeavyBiker (9. August 2011)

hey leute, danke für die zahlreichen tips 
hab mir jetzt auch ettliche videos reingezogen zu den genannten parks und ich denk ich werd mich zwischen winterberg (weil auch willingen net allzuweit davon weg ist) und leogang wegen der big 5 entscheiden 
abfahrt ist freitag oder samstag in ner woche  jipie jipie muh muh


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## knut1105 (9. August 2011)

also leogang und saalbach sind immer 'ne reise wert (net nur wegen dem bike-park). 
 bin zwar kein DH-ler und hab auch nicht das richtige material dazu, aber ich fands letztes jahr schon sehr beeindruckend. und weil mit der leo-card eh'ne bergfahrt mit der bahn täglich dabei war, hab ich mich jeden abend nach der tour zumindest noch den hangman runtergeschmissen.


----------



## `Smubob´ (9. August 2011)

Hardtail94 schrieb:


> jetzt hab ich wieder keine Chance auf das VdW mit:
> 
> Holiday-Riding


Ist zwar ein nettes Filmchen, aber für ein VdW fehlt da (unabhängig von der Konkurrenz) noch einiges. Nix für ungut...


----------



## Hardtail94 (9. August 2011)

Naja es soll wochen geben, da kommen einfach keine gescheiten Videos, da hat m it mit sowas vllt eine chance  

aber das mit La Bresse hätten wir uns eig. denken können -.-


----------



## `Smubob´ (9. August 2011)

Ändert ja nix dran, dass es ein schönes Filmchen ist  Bei den vielen echt professionellen Produktionen hier im IBC hat man als Otto-Normal-Privat-Filmer eh keine Chance - muss man aber auch gar nicht, finde ich.


----------



## Jester_Jones (9. August 2011)

Von meinem 3 wöchigen Urlaub in Italien


----------



## -Itchy- (9. August 2011)

Wusste garnet, das ma sowat tolles hier bei uns inner region haben ! 

Sau geiles bild !


----------



## SlipKoRn (10. August 2011)

Der Park ist nich ganz aus der Region... Aber Frogy ist 100%ig von hier!

Er war 3 Tage in Whistler unterwegs und sorgte bei mir kräftig für Neid!


----------



## Joshua60 (11. August 2011)

jetzt wieder was aus der Region:



 

Hugin-Panorama (3 Bilder) vom Königstuhl gestern abend


----------



## guru39 (11. August 2011)

sähr schääää Jösh 

häb dä wäs ähnliches......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GravityForce (11. August 2011)

Goil!!!!!


----------



## Kelme (11. August 2011)

@gürü: Das macht so weihnachtlich. Klar ist im Moment schon Herbstwetter, aber dein Foddo duftet nach Glühwein.


----------



## Optimizer (11. August 2011)

Kelme schrieb:


> @gürü: Das macht so weihnachtlich. Klar ist im Moment schon Herbstwetter, aber dein Foddo duftet nach Glühwein.


Die Exif-Daten verraten auch, dass das Foddo eher in der winterlichen Zeit entstanden ist.....


----------



## Kelme (11. August 2011)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Die Exif-Daten verraten auch, dass das Foddo eher in der winterlichen Zeit entstanden ist.....



Bub! Da guck ich kein Exif, sondern seh' einfach den Schnee auf den Dächern. Das reicht völlig. Das gelbliche Licht noch dazu und fertig ist die Glühweinstimmung.


----------



## Optimizer (11. August 2011)

okay...ich habs kapiert...ich brauch glaubich ein Äpp, welches auf Bildern Schnee erkennt und mir dann mitteilt, dass es sich um ein winterliches Bild handelt....


----------



## el Zimbo (11. August 2011)

Ich hab so ein Programm integriert in meinem "i-brain"...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (11. August 2011)

Winterschorle-App?


----------



## lomo (11. August 2011)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Ich hab so ein Programm integriert in meinem "i-brain"...


----------



## Joshua60 (11. August 2011)

jetzt awwer bidde widda pralle Sommmerbilda


----------



## Dddakk (11. August 2011)

..ui, jetzt triftet der Dräd wieder in Lomos unerschöpfliche Schweinskrambildchen ab.
Melonen! Melonen!


----------



## lomo (11. August 2011)

Was hast'n Du für ne Fantasie?


----------



## Berghaemmerer (11. August 2011)

SlipKoRn schrieb:


> Der Park ist nich ganz aus der Region... Aber Frogy ist 100%ig von hier!
> 
> Er war 3 Tage in Whistler unterwegs und sorgte bei mir kräftig für Neid!



Yes, sowas will ich hier sehen 
Bin auch neidisch, aber in Anbetracht geilster verbrachter 8 Tage Saalbach Hinterglemm die sich in Kürze wiederholen, kann ich geradeso noch damit leben 
ps:
fettes Radel fährt er da


----------



## guru39 (11. August 2011)

Joshua60 schrieb:


> jetzt awwer bidde widda pralle Sommmerbilda



Do hosch 





an meiner Plautzä muss ich arbeiten 

Mehr hier 
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/42073

PS: am 20.08ten daboi?


----------



## Joshua60 (11. August 2011)

20.08 ist ja Pflichtveranstaltung


----------



## HeavyBiker (12. August 2011)

und wat is am 20.08 ?


----------



## Kelme (12. August 2011)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> und wat is am 20.08 ?



Samstag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rmfausi (12. August 2011)

Lasst mich raten: der 13.08 und der 27.08 ist auch ein Samstag. Richtig?? 

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## lomo (12. August 2011)

Am 20.08. geht es in den Puff!
Für mich leider nicht 
... da ich am "weissen Berg" unterwegs bin


----------



## donnersberger (12. August 2011)

Der weiße Berg liegt in Tschechien und hat einen angelegten Dirtpark, oder hab ich da was falsch gelesen:

"Der auf dem Weißen Berg bereits 1530 vom böhmischen König und späteren Kaiser Ferdinand I. *angelegte Park*..." [Wikipedia]  (falls das falsch zitiert ist, bitte keine Doktortitel zumailen, hab keine Zeit für soviel Medientrubel, muss biken)

oh ja da komm ich mit


----------



## lomo (12. August 2011)

donnersberger schrieb:


> ... bitte keine Doktortitel zumailen,...



Schad'!


----------



## donnersberger (12. August 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> Schad'!



wobei sich *Doktor Döner* schon echt fein anhören tut 

ich überlegs mir noch...


----------



## lomo (12. August 2011)

Wenn schon Döktör Döner ... öder?


----------



## Kelme (12. August 2011)

SiS 2011 von kelme_sis auf Flickr


----------



## Dddakk (12. August 2011)

..Visitenkarton ist extrem geduldig...
Wie wärs mit nem "Dr. phil. pedales Döner" ?

Und von dem Weißen Berg in Tschechien sollten wir Pfälzer besser nicht reden. Aua!


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (12. August 2011)

Kelme schrieb:


> SiS 2011 von kelme_sis auf Flickr



Fährt da gerade das Waridi-Team hinterm Mario?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## knut1105 (12. August 2011)

Dddakk schrieb:


> ..
> Und von dem Weißen Berg in Tschechien sollten wir Pfälzer besser nicht reden. Aua!



yepp, 

schlammschlacht SIS1620 + rolling heads + mein namensvetter-/ahnenvieh musste sich daraufhin in den dunklen pfälzerwald zur trailerkundung rübermachen, um nicht auch noch'n kopf kürzer gemacht zu werden.

klugscheissmodus beendet.


----------



## cougar1982 (12. August 2011)




----------



## Haardtfahrer (12. August 2011)

Kelme schrieb:


> SiS 2011 von kelme_sis auf Flickr



Fährt da gerade das Waridi-Team hinterm Mario? 

Keine Ahnung was das Waridi-Team ist? Haben die so Lampen aufm Kopp? Seh da aber nix. 

Bei der Gelegenheit: An meinem professionellen Gesichtsausdruck auf Bikebildern muss ich selbst auch noch arbeiten. Vllt sollte ich mal mit Fibbs ein Bike-Walk-Training machen. 

Und noch was: Dafür dass er unter sich nach das Größte hat, hängt es aber ganz übel nach unten.


----------



## HeavyBiker (12. August 2011)

wenn keiner sagen will was am 20. is geh ich eben nen maraton fahren ... ätsch 

einer sonntach in befe?


----------



## guru39 (12. August 2011)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> wenn keiner sagen will was am 20. is geh ich eben nen maraton fahren ... ätsch




Dat is am 20.08. Is der Fred vom letztä Jahr 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=461556


----------



## HeavyBiker (12. August 2011)

hey das sieht ja mal interesannt aus... gibts da auch nen aktuellen frad dazu?
darf ich da auch mit fremd fabrikat mit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SlipKoRn (12. August 2011)

Hier noch ein schöner Screenshot von Frogy aus Whister!


----------



## guru39 (12. August 2011)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> hey das sieht ja mal interesannt aus... gibts da auch nen aktuellen frad dazu?
> darf ich da auch mit fremd fabrikat mit?



Nen Fred gibt es dazu noch nicht das macht dieses Jahr die Fa.Nicolai da sie im Rahmen ihrer Deutschland Tour bei mir im Puff bzw am KS halt machen und eine umfangreiche Testflotte dabei haben werden.







*:: Deutschlandtour meets Wurzelpassage 20.August 2011 Wir machen Halt in der Wurzelpassage Eppelheim/Heidelberg von Rainer Schönfeld. 20. August 2011
*

Wenn du also mal ein vernünftiges Rad fahren möchtest gerne


----------



## HeavyBiker (12. August 2011)

ich lass mich gerne von was besserem überzeugen als mein bighit ... wenn es sowas gibt


----------



## guru39 (12. August 2011)

Ok! es gibt nicht´s besserreres als ein Big Shit


----------



## HeavyBiker (12. August 2011)

zumindest net am frühen morgen 

... ja und mit den nic bikes kann man dann die ganze tour fahren oder was?


----------



## guru39 (12. August 2011)

Wenn Du Deinen Ausweis mitbringst bestimmt


----------



## Carnologe (12. August 2011)

guru39 schrieb:


> Das macht dieses Jahr die Fa.Nicolai da sie im Rahmen ihrer Deutschland Tour bei mir im Puff bzw am KS halt machen und eine umfangreiche Testflotte dabei haben werden.



Geilomat  Wo bauen die auf?


----------



## katermurr (12. August 2011)

SlipKoRn schrieb:


> Hier noch ein schöner Screenshot von Frogy aus Whister!



macht Laune!


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (12. August 2011)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung was das Waridi-Team ist? Haben die so Lampen aufm Kopp? Seh da aber nix.


www.waridi.de

Zur Erläuterung: Das ist ein ziemlich helles Bild für ein Nachtrennen.


----------



## guru39 (12. August 2011)

Carnologe schrieb:


> Geilomat  Wo bauen die auf?



Du kannst helfen wenn Du möchtest


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (12. August 2011)

ye_olde_fritz schrieb:


> www.waridi.de
> 
> Zur Erläuterung: Das ist ein ziemlich helles Bild für ein Nachtrennen.



EXIF sagt: 2011:08:05 15:03:57


----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (12. August 2011)

Stasi 2.0


----------



## lomo (12. August 2011)

Pfalzwaldgeist schrieb:


> Stasi 2.0



Gesichtsbuch?


----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (12. August 2011)

auch


----------



## SlipKoRn (13. August 2011)

Noch einmal in Beerfelden gewesen und ein wenig nachgelegt...


----------



## Radde (13. August 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> Gesichtsbuch?









@cougar: echt schade, dass er diese autoaggressionen nicht mehr macht... das waren noch zeiten...


----------



## cougar1982 (13. August 2011)

Radde schrieb:


>




[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2tnt7D9NgOQ"]Serdar's Hatenight Facebook      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Chameleon_fred (13. August 2011)

Servus Leute, mal wieder ein Bild zur Abwechslung: 




das mit dem nicolai stand würde mich auch mal interessieren. bin noch nie auf einem gesessen.....
grüße fred


----------



## anulu (13. August 2011)

Klasse Bild! 
Auf welcher Abfahrt vom Lambertzkreuz is denn so ein Sprung... bin ich bisher anscheinend immer vorbeigfahrn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chameleon_fred (13. August 2011)

hehe ist streng gesehen kein sprung sondern ein wasserhäuschen. mann könnt wohl ne auffahrt oder ein step up hinschaufeln aber da hab ich kein bock drauf und sämtliche waldbesucher ohne rad(auch manche mit) fänden das bestimmt eher unangebracht.
ist an einem kleinen weg von der "jagdanlage loog hütte" runter nach gimmeldingen in der "nähe" des lamberts kreuz. glaube weißblauer weg oder blau weißer einer von beiden :-D


----------



## anulu (13. August 2011)

aso, das genial 
Da fällt mir auf, dass ich auch mal wieder aufs Lambertzkreuz fahrn müsste (jetz nich für das Häusschen)


----------



## BenniG. (13. August 2011)

Finde den Fehler





Doppelter Snakebite am Ende des Armbanduhrenwegs. Zum Glück hatte ich genug Flickzeug


----------



## anulu (14. August 2011)

Juhu is mir demletzt auch bei der Abfahrt vom Weinbiet passiert. War natürlich allein unterwegs mit 1 Ersatzreifen und kein Flickzeug -.- also schieben war aber ne schöne Wanderung ... Daheim hab ich dann den Trick mit dem Knoten in den Schlauch gefunden


----------



## `Smubob´ (14. August 2011)

Kurzer Aufruf zu regionaler Solidarität: alle, die es noch nicht getan haben, bitte bei Bennis DH WC La Bresse Video "gefällt mir" anklicken! Ich müsste kotzen, wenn dieses mittelmäßige Thale-Video VDW wird...

Danke für eure Aufmerksamkeit


----------



## Carnologe (14. August 2011)

Seins hat knapp 22.000 Klicks, wohingegen Thale mit einem Viertel auskommen muss und dennoch mehr likes hat...Just my 2 cents...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (14. August 2011)

Das kommt sicher auch durch die, die es nur in der eingebetteten Version hier, im News-Thread oder bei FB gekuckt haben und dann nicht extra noch den Link klicken, um es zu "liken".

Ich hab auch deinen Kommentar beim Thale Video gelesen - kann ich aber echt nicht nachvollziehen. Ich finde das ist 1. qualitativ eine völlig andere Welt und 2. trifft's eben auch meinen Geschmack nicht. Ich finde das übertriebene Effekt-Gebolze ehrlich gesagt ziemlich billig...

Wie auch immer, ich drücke Benni die Daumen


----------



## metalfreak (14. August 2011)

Carnologe schrieb:


> Seins hat knapp 22.000 Klicks, wohingegen Thale mit einem Viertel auskommen muss und dennoch mehr likes hat...Just my 2 cents...



Naja das Video wurde u.a. vom Team CRC Nukeproof auf facebook gepostet und durch diverse likes auf fb verbreitet es sich halt relativ schnell. Selbst auf vimeo hab ich über 900 Views ohne den Link nur einmal zu posten... just my 2cents  

Einfach abwarten was passiert. Noch is es ein Kopf-an-Kopf-Rennen. Der highsider wäre dann glaub ich führend in der Rangliste der meisten VDWs. Ich schnapp mir ma ein Bier und beobachte!


----------



## HeavyBiker (14. August 2011)

...und welches ist das andere video?


----------



## metalfreak (14. August 2011)

"this is thale! vom highsider. aktuell auf platz 1 im voting. einfach ma im videobereich nach unten scrollen


----------



## Haardtfahrer (14. August 2011)

anulu schrieb:


> aso, das genial
> Da fällt mir auf, dass ich auch mal wieder aufs Lambertzkreuz fahrn müsste (jetz nich für das Häusschen)



Darfst Dich gern auch mit Deinem Torque mal anschließen (Lamberzkreuz-Nachfolge-Gedöns-Fred). Abfahrt 18.00 Uhr - NW Hbf


----------



## HeavyBiker (14. August 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Kurzer Aufruf zu regionaler Solidarität: alle, die es noch nicht getan haben, bitte bei Bennis DH WC La Bresse Video "gefällt mir" anklicken! Ich müsste kotzen, wenn dieses mittelmäßige Thale-Video VDW wird...
> 
> Danke für eure Aufmerksamkeit



hab ich gemacht... das andere is zwar auch geil aber schon wieder nen recut vom recut vom recut....


----------



## `Smubob´ (14. August 2011)

Yeah, Führung!


----------



## anulu (14. August 2011)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> Darfst Dich gern auch mit Deinem Torque mal anschließen (Lamberzkreuz-Nachfolge-Gedöns-Fred). Abfahrt 18.00 Uhr - NW Hbf



Werd ich mal reinschaun nur die nächsten 2 Wochen keine Zeit. Danke für das Angebot!
Apropo war heit aufm Lambertzkreut nach ner etwas längeren Tour über Bad Dürckheim etc...


----------



## pfalz (15. August 2011)

> Kurzer Aufruf zu regionaler Solidarität...



Melde Vollzug


----------



## `Smubob´ (15. August 2011)

Glückwunsch Benni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lukabe (15. August 2011)

Ich hab zwar keine Bilder oder Videos zum zeigen (zumindest noch nicht...) aber mal ne Anfrage an alle GoPro Besitzer: Würde mir jemand das Teil für übernächstes Wochenende (27./28.8.) inklusive Brustgurt ausleihen?
Ich hab zum Geburtstag nen Fallschirmsprung geschenkt bekommen und hätte gern ein Video davon, nur die verlangen 90 dafür 
Ich würde das natürlich mit einer Flasche bestem Pfälzer Wein oder so honorieren falls gewünscht


----------



## Haardtfahrer (15. August 2011)

freak511 schrieb:


> Ich hab zwar keine Bilder oder Videos zum zeigen (zumindest noch nicht...) aber mal ne Anfrage an alle GoPro Besitzer: Würde mir jemand das Teil für übernächstes Wochenende (27./28.8.) inklusive Brustgurt ausleihen?
> Ich hab zum Geburtstag nen Fallschirmsprung geschenkt bekommen und hätte gern ein Video davon, nur die verlangen 90 dafür
> Ich würde das natürlich mit einer Flasche bestem Pfälzer Wein oder so honorieren falls gewünscht



Nimm Dein Radl mit, dann passt es vom Thema auch hier rein!


----------



## lukabe (15. August 2011)

Ich frag mal an ob ich damit springen darf...
Und ich würde sagen hier wurden schon Sachen diskutiert die weniger ins Thema passen... es geht immerhin um Videos und die Region


----------



## el Zimbo (16. August 2011)

Springst du über der Region ab?
Dann musst du ein Video hier rein stellen, wo man Odenwald und Pfälzerwald beim Sprung sieht.
Viel Spaß!


----------



## lomo (16. August 2011)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> Nimm Dein Radl mit, dann passt es vom Thema auch hier rein!



Dann darf er aber keinen Fallschirm mehr mitnehmen, wegen der Gewichtsbeschränkung im Flieger ...


----------



## Joshua60 (16. August 2011)

wenn Du so gefilmt wirst, dann sind 90 gut angelegtes Geld.
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cXebtiE_u3o"]Maria's Tandem at Skydive Empuriabrava      - YouTube[/nomedia]
Mit der "eigenen" GoPro könnte es auch passieren, dass Du in der Hektik gar nicht zum auslösen kommst.

Viel Spaß!


----------



## lukabe (16. August 2011)

Ich spring in lachen speyerdorf,man sollte also schon was sehen.kein mutiger hier der seine gopro aus 4000m Höhe segeln sehen will?


----------



## el Zimbo (16. August 2011)

Hallo Herr Gürü - das wär doch mal ne tolle Werbeaktion - oder?


----------



## lukabe (16. August 2011)

Ups doppelt geschickt...doofes Handy.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Zimbo (16. August 2011)




----------



## donnersberger (16. August 2011)

Joshua60 schrieb:


> wenn Du so gefilmt wirst, dann sind 90 gut angelegtes Geld.
> Maria's Tandem at Skydive Empuriabrava      - YouTube
> Mit der "eigenen" GoPro könnte es auch passieren, dass Du in der Hektik gar nicht zum auslösen kommst.
> 
> Viel Spaß!



tja das Tandem für so nen Sprung haste ja schon


----------



## HeavyBiker (16. August 2011)

so ... mal den beweis antreten das ich net nur in lycra unterwegs bin und dicke arme mach 
... letzten samstag in beerfelden






...und um das bla mal mit nem bild zu unterbrechen


----------



## guru39 (16. August 2011)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Hallo Herr Gürü - das wär doch mal ne tolle Werbeaktion - oder?



Wenn er mir nen Kasten Bier spendet und mich seine Personalien kopieren lässt wäre das für mich kein Thema


----------



## Flugrost (16. August 2011)

Den Kasten mußt eher Du springen lassen... incl. Kamera ... incl. Puffaufkleber, die man ÜBERALL im Vid sieht...

__nur so


----------



## Fibbs79 (17. August 2011)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> so ... mal den beweis antreten das ich net nur in lycra unterwegs bin und dicke arme mach
> ... letzten samstag in beerfelden



Multitasking???

Gruß

Fibbs - scheenes Foto


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fell (17. August 2011)

@HeavyBiker: Scheenes Bildsche  Das ist doch ein Painball Trikot von Planet Eclipse?


----------



## guru39 (17. August 2011)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Den Kasten mußt eher Du springen lassen... incl. Kamera ... incl. Puffaufkleber, die man ÜBERALL im Vid sieht...
> 
> __nur so


----------



## freiraum (17. August 2011)

Ein paar Clips aus dem Park, nix spektakuläres 

Die Aufnahmen sind beim Austesten der Sprünge entstanden und nur mit ner kleinen Kamera gemacht. 
Die Bilder sind von der Mockparade am Tag davor


----------



## Levty (18. August 2011)

Eine sonderbare Knie und Schienbeinschoner Kombination in dem Bild da oben...
Aber geile Schuhe!


----------



## HeavyBiker (18. August 2011)

Fell schrieb:


> @HeavyBiker: Scheenes Bildsche  Das ist doch ein Painball Trikot von Planet Eclipse?



ja genau das isses


----------



## katermurr (20. August 2011)

Dick "Action" oder so  , aber definitiv die Region


----------



## HeavyBiker (20. August 2011)

ha ha , geil... das erste bild is so ganz typisch im mom... alle fahren im bodenerrosionsmodus durch die kurven und schauen ob es auch cool ist und ganz viel dreck fliegt  
... schöne bilder


----------



## katermurr (21. August 2011)

hehe, ja da kann man nicht widerstehen... (wobei... wenn man den Finger von der Bremse lässt ist das erstaunlicherweise auch ne gute Art um die Kurve zu kommen )


----------



## -Itchy- (21. August 2011)

Bei geilstem Wetter, gestern im Bikepark Trippstadt.


----------



## metalfreak (22. August 2011)

Experimenteller Cut mit b-footage aus La Bresse vom Freitag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyBiker (22. August 2011)

nice


----------



## `Smubob´ (22. August 2011)

metalfreak schrieb:


> Experimenteller Cut mit b-footage aus La Bresse vom Freitag


Experimentell in Sachen Schnitt oder eher als Sozialstudie gedacht...?  (you know what I mean...)


----------



## kawilli (22. August 2011)

geiler Shit wird richtig Professionell.


----------



## Hardtail94 (22. August 2011)

kranke musik


----------



## Radde (22. August 2011)

Hier mal was ausm Schöntal:


und die Fahrszenen aus dem Video gibts auch nochmal ohne Farben:


----------



## Berghaemmerer (22. August 2011)

Radde:
geiler Spot (war grad gestern wieder dort nachdems in Beerfelden zu feucht wurde) und hammermässig gefahrn, die neuen Kicker machen richtig was her 




SlipKoRn schrieb:


> Hier noch ein schöner Screenshot von Frogy aus Whister!



schöner Style 

und noch in eigner Sache,
Containerrock Bikepark Trippstadt


----------



## HeavyBiker (22. August 2011)

in beerfelden kanns nie zu feucht werden !!!
kürzlich grad haben sie sogar wegen zu starkem regen den lift abgeschaltet... wir haben dann hoch geschoben bis der lift wieder lief


----------



## Berghaemmerer (22. August 2011)

Da geb ich dir recht, solange man auf den Chickenways bleibt isses fast egal, die unbespannten Holzrampen warn mir aber nach dem Guss nicht geheuer


----------



## HeavyBiker (22. August 2011)

ob mans glaub oder net ... die kann man tatsächlich noch fahren, und mit genug speed sogar die wall  (bin nur beim erstenmal zu langsam gewesen und abgeschmiert  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radde (22. August 2011)

ja der neue ist echt noch einiges besser geworden, nun kann ich mit meinem rad auch volle kanne drüberschanzen, das sieht man auf dem video (wo noch der alte double steht) recht deutlich, wie die beiden einfach mal viel höher und weiter fliegen.

Trippstadt scheint ja gut zu gehn!


----------



## metalfreak (22. August 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> als Sozialstudie gedacht...?  (you know what I mean...)



Ach daran habe ich noch nicht gedacht. Könnte da aber sofort gleich eine zweite Studie zum Thema abkupfern starten, aber ich lasse es mal lieber


----------



## Radde (24. August 2011)

MIR IS ZU WARM!


Das aktuelle Wetter hat mich dazu getrieben...


----------



## guru39 (24. August 2011)

Hammer


----------



## el Zimbo (25. August 2011)

Radde + Langeweile + Reste vom Boden des Schneiderraumes = coole Videos...


----------



## Radler-01 (25. August 2011)

was Radde im Winter mit dem Rad anstellt ist ja der Hammer  was macht der, wenn das Wetter richtig super und trocken ist 

ich stell mein Rad in den Keller


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SlipKoRn (25. August 2011)

Welcome To The Jungle





Von Carnologe geschossen.


----------



## Jester_Jones (25. August 2011)

Radde schrieb:


> MIR IS ZU WARM!
> 
> 
> Das aktuelle Wetter hat mich dazu getrieben...


 
Cooles Vid 
Der Backflip is geil


----------



## lomo (27. August 2011)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> Die Frage an Lomo müsste eher lauten: "Wann bist Du in der Nacht nicht gefahren?"



Muss noch mal kurz zurückblättern, habe da noch ein Standbild gefunden ...




SiS2011 von Keili auf Flickr


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (27. August 2011)

War das vor oder nach dem letzten Zielbier?


----------



## lomo (27. August 2011)

Lange vorher!


----------



## lomo (27. August 2011)

Sorry, passt überhaupt nicht hier rein ... musste aber gerade so lachen


----------



## HeavyBiker (27. August 2011)

alter was hab ich eben gelacht..... einfach nur geil


----------



## donnersberger (28. August 2011)

mirissschlecht


----------



## lukabe (29. August 2011)

So, wie versprochen das Fallschirmvideo inlusive Pfalz von oben:


Das dumme Gelaber einfach ignorieren, lag wohl am Adrenalin vorher


----------



## RogerRobert (29. August 2011)

Und mal wieder was von mir aus Heidelberg, dann Wildbad, dann Heidelberg, dann Lac Blanc und dann wieder Heidelberg. Also zu großteil aus der Region


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DEMOnstrant (29. August 2011)

scheeeee  und brav die Fehler korrigiert, das gibt ein dickes plus


----------



## RogerRobert (29. August 2011)

Na klaro. Wenn du mir sie schon aufzeigst


----------



## HeavyBiker (29. August 2011)

schönes vid


----------



## lomo (29. August 2011)

Musste nach der MB-Umrundung die Beine am Sonntag etwas locker fahren ...




Schornsteinfelsen von *lomo* auf Flickr


----------



## guru39 (29. August 2011)

Von mir auch was neues   Musi hama hier gemacht


----------



## HeavyBiker (29. August 2011)

wenn ich ganz heftig hinschau bekomm ich genau das gefühl wie wenn ich beim training zu viel blut in den muskeln hab anstelle im hirn .... komisch.... aber die musi find ich geil


----------



## HeavyBiker (29. August 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> Musste nach der MB-Umrundung die Beine am Sonntag etwas locker fahren ...
> 
> 
> Schornsteinfelsen von *lomo* auf Flickr



sehr schönes bild


----------



## guru39 (29. August 2011)

isch zieh mir´s grad als Klingelton


----------



## Guent (29. August 2011)

Rainer,

mach den Puff zu, das wird´n Welterfolg!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (29. August 2011)

wenn du das schon sagst Günt 

Machen wir ne Metal Version


----------



## Guent (29. August 2011)

Hop, 
Wurzelthrash!!!
Puff Metal!!!
Wir spielen Heavy Mörtel und nennen uns "Speiss-Boys!"
I brake togeether...


----------



## guru39 (29. August 2011)

Guent schrieb:


> Hop,
> Wurzelthrash!!!
> Puff Metal!!!
> Wir spielen Heavy Mörtel und nennen uns "Speiss-Boys!"
> I brake togeether...


----------



## lomo (29. August 2011)

guru39 schrieb:


> Von mir auch was neues   Musi hama hier gemacht
> 
> 
> [Filmsche]Kein Bier [/Filmsche]



Göil!


----------



## Berghaemmerer (30. August 2011)

Sonntag bei Kaiserwetter in Lac Blanc mit Radde:


----------



## Speedbullit (30. August 2011)

Samstag bei Kaiserwetter in Lac Blanc mit RogerRobert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berghaemmerer (30. August 2011)

Sauber die R-Line gerockt


----------



## kawilli (30. August 2011)

Speedbullit schrieb:


> Samstag bei Kaiserwetter in Lac Blanc mit RogerRobert



******* seid ihr Hammermäßig gut unterwegs.


----------



## metalfreak (30. August 2011)

R-Line schaut schon aufm Video dick aus! Muss verdammt nochma endlich in diesem Jahr nach Lac kommen um daran vorbeizufahren


----------



## "Sebastian" (30. August 2011)

Speedbullit schrieb:


> Samstag bei Kaiserwetter in Lac Blanc mit RogerRobert



Sehr Schönes Video, vorallem die R-Line  Auf dem Video sieht das so locker aus, aber wenn man davor steht dann ist das doch was anderes... 
Vom Wetter her dürfte es aber nicht diesen Samstag gewesen sein, oder?


----------



## Speedbullit (30. August 2011)

ne, war die woche davor. der erste sprung von der rline ist mit dem zweite double auf der normalen line vergleichbar und easy zu springen. der zweite sprung von der rline ist hintervotzig und hat mich zum absteigen gezwungen. der dritte step up soll laut rogerrobert wieder entspannt sein. bei dem gap am ende ist die landung recht falch, was ich meinen noch vorhandenen bandscheiben nicht zumuten wollte.


----------



## mac80 (31. August 2011)

grz.


----------



## Radde (31. August 2011)

Speedbullit schrieb:


> ne, war die woche davor. der erste sprung von der rline ist mit dem zweite double auf der normalen line vergleichbar und easy zu springen. der zweite sprung von der rline ist hintervotzig und hat mich zum absteigen gezwungen. der dritte step up soll laut rogerrobert wieder entspannt sein. bei dem gap am ende ist die landung recht falch, was ich meinen noch vorhandenen bandscheiben nicht zumuten wollte.



Thx, genauso hab ich die auch eingeschätzt.


----------



## Fibbs79 (31. August 2011)

ich war heute auf nem "komischen" Trail unterwegs:

kommt hin und wieder vor:



Bäume auf Trail von fibbs79 auf Flickr

kommt auch mal vor:



Baum im Baum von fibbs79 auf Flickr

das auch:



Totholz von fibbs79 auf Flickr

kommt selten vor:



Trail Umleitung von fibbs79 auf Flickr

kommt ganz selten vor:



Stonenorthshore von fibbs79 auf Flickr

hab ich noch nie gesehen:



Treebridge 3 von fibbs79 auf Flickr

von der Seite betrachtet:



Treebridge 2 von fibbs79 auf Flickr

des Rätsels Lösung (hab ich am Ende des Trails gesehen) 



Trail-Ende von fibbs79 auf Flickr

Gab es ganz in der Nähe zu sehen:



Wildwutz von fibbs79 auf Flickr

das auch:



Hohe Spannung von fibbs79 auf Flickr


----------



## donnersberger (31. August 2011)

nice


----------



## `Smubob´ (31. August 2011)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> ich war heute auf nem "komischen" Trail unterwegs:
> ...
> hab ich noch nie gesehen:
> [Treebridge]


Hmm, beim Absprung fehlt erstens ein rollbarer Übergang zwischen Trail und Holz und die Planken müssten flacher stehen. Außerdem ist die Landung etwas steil. Aber sonst ganz witzig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berghaemmerer (1. September 2011)

Schääben kann halt ned jeder


----------



## Joshua60 (1. September 2011)

Nach Jahrzehnten wieder am Felsentor gewesen, mußte aber 20m davor nochmal nach dem Weg dahin fragen 
Sehr erfreulich: die Fahrt von oben ist tandemtauglich




Nach kleinem Abstecher am Starkenbrunnen wieder uphill und des Weges unkundig auf dem Uphill der schwarzen Nordic-Walking-Strecke gelandet.




Nächster Tag: Anfahrt zum Teufelstisch:



Jeder Stoker wächst mit seinen Aufgaben! Souverän den Berg hochgeschunden.



Weiterfahrt zum Jungfernsprung:



Nein, dahinter geht es nicht zum Jungfernsprung: Karte ohne Kompass und Verstand führt halt nur auf den Schweinspieß.
Dann weiter zur Dahner Hütte



Mahlzeit! (für den Captain wg. Riesenverfranzer dieses Mal unverdient


----------



## lomo (1. September 2011)

Joshua60 schrieb:


> Dann weiter zur Dahner Hütte
> 
> 
> 
> Mahlzeit! (für den Captain wg. Riesenverfranzer dieses Mal unverdient



Ichkrieghunger!!!!


----------



## Joshua60 (1. September 2011)

Das Bild habe ich latürnich nur Dir zu Liebe gepostet


----------



## HeavyBiker (1. September 2011)

top tour 

gibts da irgendwie ne beschreibung das ein ortsunkundiger das auch findet?
gerne pn


----------



## donnersberger (1. September 2011)

tolle Pics *daumen* ach ich müsste auch mal wieder in den Wasgau biken.. aber morgen geht's erst mal nach Garmisch..


----------



## Joshua60 (1. September 2011)

Bergvirus?


----------



## b4cke (1. September 2011)

Na, erkennt jemand die Punkte?


----------



## Deleted 139833 (1. September 2011)

Orensfels mit Blick auf Annweiler


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (1. September 2011)

Joshua60 schrieb:


> Das Bild habe ich latürnich nur Dir zu Liebe gepostet



Dangge! 

Nachtrag: von der anderen Seite




Trail von *lomo* auf Flickr


----------



## HeavyBiker (1. September 2011)

sehr schön... glaub ich muß so auch irgendwo mal hin... kann meine hausberge im mom schon FAST nimmer sehen


----------



## Fell (1. September 2011)

Das Felsentor sieht ja echt gut aus. Wo issn des genau? Da will iach auch mal hin


----------



## donnersberger (1. September 2011)

Joshua60 schrieb:


> Bergvirus?



yes


----------



## Fibbs79 (2. September 2011)

hmmm da war doch mal was beim Felsentor ....

[ame="http://www.vimeo.com/7353354"]Herbstriding with Nicolai[/ame]

Das Video wollte ich eigentlich mal fertig schneiden, naja ist ja bald wieder Herbst ....


----------



## `Smubob´ (2. September 2011)

b4cke schrieb:


> Na, erkennt jemand die Punkte?


Das erste sieht nach dem alten Steinbruch hinter Albersweiler aus.


Hier noch ein paar Bilder meiner gestrigen Abendrunde:









Habe nur an dem einen Punkt Fotos gemacht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Optimizer (2. September 2011)

Fell schrieb:


> Das Felsentor sieht ja echt gut aus. Wo issn des genau? Da will iach auch mal hin



Das Felsentour steht tief in der Randzone. Kurz dahinter fängt schon das Land von Maggi und Lyoner an:


----------



## el Zimbo (2. September 2011)

Ach das ist das Tor zum Saarland? (Sozusagen der Lyoner-Äquator...)


----------



## Sarrois (2. September 2011)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Ach das ist das Tor zum Saarland? (Sozusagen der Lyoner-Äquator...)


 
Mein Kollege würde jetzt sagen *"Neidlos der Besetzten"*


----------



## Joshua60 (2. September 2011)

Ich muss da nochmal mit der GoPro hin. Hatte ich leider an dem Tag nicht dabei. Nächsten Tag dann aber:


----------



## Hanebber (4. September 2011)

von Gestern:


----------



## Hanzelot (5. September 2011)

Hir mal ein Paar Bilder die ich am Wochenende gemacht hab. Sind ein paar Testfahrten im Bikepark. Vom ersten Fahrer kenn ich leider nicht den Namen. Der Zweite ist Niklas


----------



## Drumm (5. September 2011)

Ist das der Niklas, der immer diesen supereng sitzenden fleischfarbigen Brustpanzer trägt, mit dem Sixpack Aufdruck, den muss ich mir auch kaufen.


----------



## Haardtfahrer (5. September 2011)

Wie ist denn der Ausbaustand in Trippstadt?


----------



## Hanzelot (5. September 2011)

Ausbaustand Trippstadt Bikepark:  www.bikepark-Trippstadt.de - es gibt noch viel zu tun . Wer also Lust und Zeit hat wir arbeiten immer Samstags ab 9:00 Uhr. Und natürlich ist es wichtig sein Bike mitzubringen da man ja mal probieren muss....
Fairerweise muss ich aber auch sagen dass  der Bereich noch Baustelle ist und wenn Samstags gearbeitet wird, kann man natürlich nicht alles fahren..
Oder man springt halt über die Bagger


----------



## Jester_Jones (5. September 2011)

Der erste Rider auf den Pics heißt Nico aka SlipKorn 
Bin am Samstag auch wieder da !

Ride on !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SlipKoRn (5. September 2011)

Hanzelot schrieb:
			
		

> Hir mal ein Paar Bilder die ich am Wochenende gemacht hab. Sind ein paar Testfahrten im Bikepark. Vom ersten Fahrer kenn ich leider nicht den Namen. Der Zweite ist Niklas



Der erste Fahrer bin ich. Danke fürs Knipsen 

Grüße aus NW


----------



## Carnologe (5. September 2011)

SlipKoRn schrieb:


> Der erste Fahrer bin ich. Danke fürs Knipsen
> 
> Grüße aus NW



Und ich wollt schon sagen, dass ich den Style schon irgendwo mal gesehen habe...


----------



## SlipKoRn (6. September 2011)

Nochmal was aus Trippstadt!


----------



## HeavyBiker (6. September 2011)

lohnt der weg dahin mittlerweile?


----------



## Drumm (6. September 2011)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> lohnt der weg dahin mittlerweile?



Kommt auf deine Ansprüche an, darfst halt noch nicht zu viel erwarten. Ist noch Baustelle und längst nicht alles fertig. Aber wir haben noch einiges vor, dann lohnt es sich auf jeden Fall.


----------



## Berghaemmerer (6. September 2011)

Unterschreib​


----------



## Speedbullit (6. September 2011)

gibts da dann auch was zum ballern oder nur diese sprünge?


----------



## Drumm (6. September 2011)

Speedbullit schrieb:


> gibts da dann auch was zum ballern oder nur diese sprünge?



Eher was zum Hüpfen da das Gelände zu kurz und nicht so steil für richtig lange Abfahrten ist. Gelände ca. 80 m x 200 m. Es wird einen Mini Downhill geben, damit haben wir aber noch nicht angefangen. Der wird klein aber fein.


----------



## Jester_Jones (6. September 2011)

Am WE mal nen kleinen Ausflug nach Mehring gemacht !
Ist echt geil dort 
Das ist dabei rausgekommen:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _flo_ (8. September 2011)




----------



## Guent (8. September 2011)

Cooles Video!
Wo is denn der Park/Trail?


----------



## lomo (8. September 2011)

kLICK MICH


----------



## donnersberger (8. September 2011)

schlapplach


----------



## Guent (8. September 2011)

Muahahahahaha!!!!!!!


----------



## strandi (8. September 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> kLICK MICH



Holy shit
Das erinnert mich an das hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coffer (9. September 2011)




----------



## freiraum (9. September 2011)

Nächstes Jahr fahr ich mit! 
Genau mein Nivea 


Schade dass die net die pflicht-rasierten-Beine und die verdiente Ziel-Schorle gezeigt haben.
... deswegen fahr'n die da ja auch alle hoch


----------



## el Zimbo (9. September 2011)

Wegen der rasierten Beine?


----------



## lomo (9. September 2011)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Wegen der rasierten Beine?



Die unrasierten starten 5 Minuten später ... höhöhö!


----------



## el Zimbo (9. September 2011)

Was habt ihr gegen heterosexuelle Männer?


----------



## freiraum (9. September 2011)

... dann sind ja alle Rennradfahrer schwul!?


----------



## `Smubob´ (9. September 2011)

In gewisser Weise auch aus der Region:


----------



## el Zimbo (9. September 2011)

freiraum schrieb:


> ... dann sind ja alle Rennradfahrer schwul!?



Das habe ich so nicht gesagt - wollte blos ein altes Bashing-Thema mal wieder zum Leben erwecken... 

PS:
Leider hab ich hier im Büro keinen Ton...


----------



## freiraum (9. September 2011)

Wer Klapprad fährt, muss sich die Beine rasieren, des war schon immer so.
Und die Strassenfahrer haben ja alle mal mim Klapprad angefangen, daher haben die das auch, das mim rasieren 

... so, oder so ähnlich war das bestimmt


----------



## freiraum (9. September 2011)

http://www.duerkheimer-wurstmarkt.de/livebild-stand-25.html?&no_cache=1

... auch aus der Region und gerade sehr aktuell


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kawilli (9. September 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> kLICK MICH



Sch.... ist das geil. Die Pälzer haben halt den Schalk im Nacken.


----------



## Radde (9. September 2011)

glaub ich brauch auch mal n klapprädl...


----------



## SlipKoRn (10. September 2011)

Mal wieder auf nem Hometrail unterwegs


----------



## Radde (10. September 2011)

nach laaaaaaaangem rumprobieren...


----------



## donnersberger (10. September 2011)

hey voll gut, besonders cool wieder die lässigen Kommentare während des Bikens


----------



## b4cke (10. September 2011)

super gefahren! 

Würde auch gerne umsetzen können  doch fehlt mir einfach noch das Gleichgewicht auf dem Rad.


----------



## Berghaemmerer (10. September 2011)

Hehe Radde, kenn das Ding u auch einige deiner "Alphatests", klasse dass du das Ding nun genommen hast 
ps:
die folgende Kehre am Spielplatz WB war ja kaum vergleichbar, obwohl se übler aussieht


----------



## Flugrost (11. September 2011)




----------



## HeavyBiker (11. September 2011)

du föääe
rts dasct djetzt doch mit der doppeklbrükke?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (11. September 2011)




----------



## lomo (11. September 2011)

> [Video] Dooftreppe geschafft [/Video]


----------



## Don Stefano (11. September 2011)

geht doch!


----------



## Radde (11. September 2011)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> du föääe
> rts dasct djetzt doch mit der doppeklbrükke?



Khab dje jtz getrvlt! 180mm Bauhöhe -> ungefähr 550mm also wie ne RS Lyrik








und nen neuen Antrieb und Laufräder unglaublich toll so ganz ohne 8er. Jetzt muss ich nurnoch das Schaltauge erade dengeln... und der Lenker mit 785 is mir dann doch etwas zu breit... mal nach nem 750er oder 760er ausschauhalten.


----------



## HeavyBiker (11. September 2011)

haha geil 
poste das mal bei den fr hardtails 
wenn du nen kürzeren lenker suchst, hab den selben in schwarz den kannste kürzen... gibst mir nur deinen blauen dafür 

achja und sorry wegen dem kauderwelsch... war kerwe und hab "schön gefeiert"


----------



## Haardtfahrer (11. September 2011)

Radde schrieb:


> nach laaaaaaaangem rumprobieren...



Hehe, super flowig!  Lass das nur Deine Mutter nie sehen! 

Bin schwer beeindruckt! Würd ich auch gern können. Muss ich aber nicht! 

Danke auch für die authentischen Originalseufzer! Fühle mich dann bei meinen bescheidenen Versuchen gleich besser.

Unsere Alpenguidoine hat uns übrigens geraden, an kniffeligen Stellen zu lachen, um den Körper zu entspannen. Fand ich nicht so gelungen, macht dann schnell einen retardierten Eindruck! 

Ich singe lieber! Leise! So für mich ... Weiß nicht warum, aber beim Trailbiken kriege ich diesen Urwurm einfach nicht raus:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qCRae5mRoRE"]Blues Brothers - Rawhide      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radde (11. September 2011)

singen ist nie verkehrt ^^ 

Demletzt beim hochfahren ist mir aber doofes Fußvolk mit ghettomäßiger Handymusik entgegen gekommen... da war ich schon ein wenig genervt.

noch mehr von der tour:


----------



## Hardtail94 (11. September 2011)

> mal nach nem 750er oder 760er ausschauhalten.



Willste mit mir tauschen? wenn ja, meld dich mal im icq


----------



## Mausoline (12. September 2011)

Radde schrieb:


> ....noch mehr von der tour:



Schööön 

Sagst du mir wo du losgefahren bist? Was ist das für ein Platz?

Danke


----------



## Radler-01 (12. September 2011)

zu 99,9%: Startplatz ist das Weinbiet-Haus.

Ansonsten: es ist immer wieder schlecht die RADDE-Filme anzusehen - das "frustriert" nur...
@ radde: wie immer: 

btw - wie macht man das mit dem Zeitraffer auf den Weinbiet-Trails ? 
und noch ´ne Frage: gibt´s Du Unterricht ? wenn ich nur 20% von Dir dazulerne, langt das für die nächsten Jahre.


----------



## Radde (12. September 2011)

das mit dem Weinbiet is so korrekt. Is alles da irgendwo da. Richtung Lindenberg halten, um den Berg rum und dann die Wolfsburg mitnehmen.

Ich glaub ich bin ein schlechter Lehrer aber die nächste Zeit fahr ich wohl mal wieder vermehrt touren... da könntst dich anschließen. - > das bisschen rumfahrn hat mich voll geschlaucht, da muss ich wieder was machen gegen.


----------



## Mausoline (12. September 2011)

Danke
Wolfsburg hatte ich erkannt, Weinbiet sind wir nur mal andere Seite runtergefahren...
aber jetzt weiß ich ja, wo dein Aktionsradius ist


----------



## knut1105 (17. September 2011)

unsere freunde südlich der randzone...

die weissenburger - fraktion, zumal ja demnächst die ctf wissembourg stattfindet....

http://www.zapiks.com/vite-fait-bien-fait.html


----------



## HeavyBiker (17. September 2011)

schäää die tour würde ich auch mal mitfahren


----------



## rmfausi (17. September 2011)

Ist nächsten Sonntag, ich schaue mir das aktiv an, so jedenfalls der Plan bis jetzt.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Jester_Jones (18. September 2011)

Pumptrack testen im Bikepark Trippstadt:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## metalfreak (18. September 2011)

Gestern mal wieder am filmen gewesen. Heut gehts nochmal in den Wald


----------



## `Smubob´ (19. September 2011)

Jester_Jones schrieb:


> Pumptrack testen im Bikepark Trippstadt:


Schöne Fotos!

Ich hoffe aber, dass offenes Hemd + Denim-Leggins aufm Dirtbike irgendwann endlich mal wieder aus der Mode kommt...


----------



## HeavyBiker (19. September 2011)

emo-dirt-style :kotz:


----------



## Hardtail94 (19. September 2011)

Ich liebe Schubladen und ich liebe ebenso den Mainstream


----------



## Berghaemmerer (19. September 2011)

@Jester, 
ganz schön hoch fürn Pumptrack ​


----------



## Radde (19. September 2011)

jaja wenn ich den onefooted-tabletop noch so quer bekäm wie den normalen wär ich glücklich 

übrigens:

Ich find Holzfällerhemd passt gut aufs Bike ^^


----------



## Jester_Jones (19. September 2011)

Seh ich genauso


----------



## el Zimbo (19. September 2011)

@Radde: Vielleicht geht's mit dem anderen Fuß besser? 

Bin gespannt auf die weitere Entwicklung...


----------



## guru39 (19. September 2011)

Berghaemmerer schrieb:


> @Jester,
> ganz schön hoch fürn Pumptrack ​



Da möchte ich auch mal hin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rostigerNagel (19. September 2011)




----------



## Flugrost (20. September 2011)

Borderlinebiking - ich hoffe, die Impacts waren net zu heftig!


----------



## HeavyBiker (20. September 2011)

ah... die neue folge do or die


----------



## kawilli (20. September 2011)

rostigerNagel schrieb:


>



Boah Alter bist du Schmerzfrei. Total abgefahren deine Stunts aber GsD scheint dir ja nie was wirklich schlimmes passiert zu sein. Der Unterhaltungsfaktor kriegt zumindest 10 Punkte von mir.


----------



## SlipKoRn (20. September 2011)

Wir werden wohl über die Winterzeit auf einen anderen Spot wechseln....


----------



## Bjoern_U. (21. September 2011)

nix besonderes, aber netter flowiger Trail auf einer meiner Hausrunden

das könnte man auch komplett durchfahren wenn man nicht immer mal wieder auf den Mitfahrer warten muss da der den Weg nicht kennt und zum ersten Mal seit 1 1/2 Jahren auf dem Bike hockt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ryxxs (21. September 2011)

Bonjour, ein kleiner Ausschnitt von einem kommenden Projekt.

Hier der Link zum Video:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rkJ_I70WJyQ&feature=channel_video_title"]Heidelberg Falknerei Strecke Downhill FAIL die 2te...      - YouTube[/nomedia]

Heidelberg Königsstuhl Falknerei Strecke...


----------



## Levty (21. September 2011)

Bitte?


----------



## rmfausi (21. September 2011)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> nix besonderes, aber netter flowiger Trail auf einer meiner Hausrunden



Hi Björn_U,
nettes Video aber seit letztem Sonntag wären mir da entschieden zu wenige Serpentinen dabei. 

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Ryxxs (21. September 2011)

Der Levty, ach wie schön !


----------



## Levty (21. September 2011)




----------



## Ryxxs (21. September 2011)

Baller mal wieder mit mir die Falknerei runter !


----------



## ketis (21. September 2011)

guru39 schrieb:


> Da möchte ich auch mal hin



bring ne schippe und arbeitsklamotten mit


----------



## SlipKoRn (22. September 2011)

Gestern, tief im Pälzer Wald...


----------



## el Zimbo (22. September 2011)

Na so tief drin war des awwer net... 

Coole Bilder!


----------



## Ryxxs (22. September 2011)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rkJ_I70WJyQ"]Heidelberg Falknerei Strecke Downhill FAIL die 2te...      - YouTube[/nomedia]

Heidelberg GoPro Aufnahme )!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 139833 (22. September 2011)

http://bikepark-trippstadt.de/beitraege/BID31787?3,0,0


----------



## guru39 (22. September 2011)

ketis schrieb:


> bring ne schippe und arbeitsklamotten mit


----------



## Berghaemmerer (22. September 2011)

ketis schrieb:


> bring ne schippe und arbeitsklamotten mit


Nee lass ma, im Gegenzug dürfen wir dann die Heidelberger Abfahrt rocken 

Ps:
die Trippstader Wallrides werden *MEGA*


----------



## HeavyBiker (22. September 2011)

Berghaemmerer schrieb:


> Ps:
> die Trippstader Wallrides werden *MEGA*



wow... sieht so aus


----------



## `Smubob´ (23. September 2011)

hard_ride schrieb:


> http://bikepark-trippstadt.de/beitraege/bid31787?3,0,0


nice!!


----------



## .floe. (23. September 2011)

Macht ihr in ein Feld noch Kreuzstreben rein und stützt die ganze Wall nach hinten ab? Ich glaube kaum, dass des Teil jetzt wacklig in der Gegend rum steht, aber...irgendwie juckts mich


----------



## el Zimbo (23. September 2011)

Baubranche?


----------



## .floe. (25. September 2011)

Ganz grob, ja


----------



## Bjoern_U. (25. September 2011)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rmfausi (25. September 2011)

Den kenn ich . Zwischen Bismarkturm und DÜW. 

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Fell (25. September 2011)

rmfausi schrieb:


> Den kenn ich . Zwischen Bismarkturm und DÜW.
> 
> Gruß rmfausi


Bin ich grad gestern auch wieder gefahren, immer wieder schön


----------



## Hardtail94 (25. September 2011)

Bin da jede Woche minimum einmal unterwegs, aber en bissl flotter mit schwerem gerät^^


----------



## Bjoern_U. (25. September 2011)

Geschwindigkeit wird völlig überschätzt....


----------



## Dddakk (26. September 2011)

.floe. schrieb:


> Macht ihr in ein Feld noch Kreuzstreben rein und stützt die ganze Wall nach hinten ab? Ich glaube kaum, dass des Teil jetzt wacklig in der Gegend rum steht, aber...irgendwie juckts mich



Die haben fette Sandsteinfelsen eingebuddelt und darin Eisenanker einzementiert. Das "hebt"!


----------



## .floe. (26. September 2011)

Aaah...ich ordne mir selbst mal eine Begehung (oder besser: Befahrung?) vor Ort an 
Trippstadt scheint ein super Spielplatz zu werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (26. September 2011)

@Björn
deine Film-Experimente machen sich 
Kamera-Positionierung, Schnitt und der Perspektivwechsel gefallen mir schon ganz gut. Lässt sich sehr kurzweilig anschauen! Licht war wohl nicht das beste (bissi dunkel) aber da kannst du ja nichts dagegen machen. 

Nur selber fahren ist schöner 

PS: lass dir nix einreden... mich hättste abgehängt


----------



## Hardtail94 (26. September 2011)

haba ja nicht gesagt, dass mir das zu langsam ist, oder sonstige "Kritik" von mir gelassen 
Jedem wies ihm gefällt


----------



## Bjoern_U. (26. September 2011)

nene, ist schon ok 
ich weiß es gibt (auch dort) ein paar die sind schneller wie ich
aber fürn AM Fully, nen alten Sackder der zu Hause Mecker kriegt wenn er sich auf die Mütze legt, isses ganz passabel denke ich.... 
Das Gejammer von wegen Regenschauer, allein unterwegs und daher Savety frist etc.  erspare ich euch jetzt 

Licht war übrigens aufgrund des schlechten Wetter wirklich übel
Ich saß bei der Auffahrt schon ne 1/2h an der (leider geschlossenen) PWV Hütte und dann nochmal 20Min am Bismarkturm und habe auf Regenpausen gewartet


----------



## raddüdel (27. September 2011)




----------



## Haardtfahrer (27. September 2011)

Muss nach dem Dialekt irgendwie hier aus der Gegend kommen:

http://vstatic.mtb-news.de/videos/4...remedownhillTonneWennichnuraufhrnknnt2mp4.m4v


----------



## -Itchy- (27. September 2011)

Hier die erste Abfahrt mit meinem neuen Bike.
Vergangener Sonntag, Kalmit.

 
I Like My New Ride


----------



## benn9411 (27. September 2011)

kurze frage, kannst du einen vergleich anstellen zwischen dem pitch undm tr250 ? weil ich bin auch am überlegen mir was dickeres vom federweg her zu holen und frage mich aber ob da wirklich so ein großer unterschied besteht ? 

mfg ben


----------



## Mirko29 (27. September 2011)

-Itchy- schrieb:


> Hier die erste Abfahrt mit meinem neuen Bike.
> Vergangener Sonntag, Kalmit.
> 
> 
> I Like My New Ride



Geiles Video, geiler Trail, geiles Bike... Alles richtig gemacht  Wünschte es würde solche Abfahrten auch bei uns geben :/


----------



## Hardtail94 (27. September 2011)

Wird unten im Bachbett wieder gebaut?


----------



## anulu (27. September 2011)

Schön gefahren! Die Strecke muss ich auch mal wieder runter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Miro266 (27. September 2011)

Mirko29 schrieb:


> Geiles Video, geiler Trail, geiles Bike... Alles richtig gemacht  Wünschte es würde solche Abfahrten auch bei uns geben :/



Ja, saustark! Sogar die Wanderer haben verstanden das sie schnell in den Wald springen müssen wenn so ein Superheld sein neues Bike einfahren muss.....
Ganz großes Kino !

Miro´


----------



## benn9411 (27. September 2011)

hör mir auf mit den wanderern, soviele beleidigungen und schimpfwörter wie die uns am sonntag annen kopf geworfen haben hab ich echt seltenst erlebt, ein paar haben uns sogar gewalt angedroht, von anderen bekamen wir sprüche zu hören wie " hoffentlich brecht ihr euch was", echt schlimm. ich frage mich wie tief unsere gesellschaft gesunken ist wenn ich solche leute sehe !


----------



## lomo (27. September 2011)

benn9411 schrieb:


> hör mir auf mit den wanderern, soviele beleidigungen und schimpfwörter wie die uns am sonntag annen kopf geworfen haben hab ich echt seltenst erlebt, ein paar haben uns sogar gewalt angedroht, von anderen bekamen wir sprüche zu hören wie " hoffentlich brecht ihr euch was", echt schlimm. ich frage mich wie tief unsere gesellschaft gesunken ist wenn ich solche leute sehe !



"Reflektion" ist das Stichwort!

Ausserdem war am Sonntag bestes Wetter und wahrscheinlich, bedingt durch die Weinlese, ein Haufen Aussergewärtige, sprich "Touris" unterwegs, denen die Pfälzer Entspanntheit vollkommen fehlt!


----------



## HeavyBiker (27. September 2011)

sehr geiles VID 
würd ich samstag nich in befe starten würd ich genau da hin wollen 
...steil gefahren


----------



## Hanebber (27. September 2011)

Heute Abend noch ne kleine Runde gefahren.




Leider ohne Brille und Stativ, dann kommt sowas dabei raus


----------



## -Itchy- (28. September 2011)

Besten Dank! 

Die leute waren an dem tag erstaunlich freundlich 
Hab ja auch immer schön danke gesagt, wenn se an die seite sind 

@ Hardtail94
so oft bin ich da leider nicht... mir ist jetzt aber nix "gebautes" aufgefallen am bach

@ HeavyBiker
dann rollt man sich ja evtl über den weg


----------



## cougar1982 (28. September 2011)

geile video und auch mal wieder was mit richtig guter mugge.

unter der woche oder bei schlechtem wetter macht es dort aber mehr spaß. da sind dann nicht so viel wanderer unterwegs.


----------



## HeavyBiker (28. September 2011)

alles klaro 

bin imt 2 bikes da (weis noch net mit welchem ich starte) schwarzes haibike enduro und rot/güldenes 3er bighit


----------



## el Zimbo (28. September 2011)

Wir waren am Sonntag zu viert unterwegs, und haben gefühlte 2000 Wanderer getroffen.
Bis auf eine ausgetrocknete Schnepfe waren alle sehr freundlich, und haben teilweise sogar Applaus gespendet...
Wir hatten mehrere angenehme, kurze Gespräche mit Wanderern/Bikern auf Wanderschaft, und so ist das auch meistens bei uns.

Nochmal die Frage: Was machen andere da wohl falsch? 


PS: Wir waren auf gut frequentierten Wanderwegen unterwegs, und bestimmt nicht immer langsam...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (28. September 2011)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> ...
> Nochmal die Frage: Was machen andere da wohl falsch?
> ...



Die verfügen nicht über einen äquivalent freundlichen Gesichstausdruck wie Du ... äh, wie Dein Avatar!


----------



## Sarrois (28. September 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> "Reflektion" ist das Stichwort!
> 
> Ausserdem war am Sonntag bestes Wetter und wahrscheinlich, bedingt durch die Weinlese, ein Haufen Aussergewärtige, sprich "Touris" unterwegs, denen die Pfälzer Entspanntheit vollkommen fehlt!


 

Das waren bestimmt Sch.....dre....schwaben, 
die kommen um mal guten Wein zu trinken, ohne ein Vermögen zu bezahlen müssen.......

Und weil die wissen, das die irgendwann wieder heim müssen lassen die den Frust an den Bikern aus, wie zu Hause


----------



## lomo (28. September 2011)

Sarrois schrieb:


> Das waren bestimmt Sch.....dre....schwaben,
> die kommen um mal guten Wein zu trinken, ohne ein Vermögen zu bezahlen müssen.......
> ...



 
Hoffentlich habense viel getrunken, dass auch viel Geld dageblieben ist.


----------



## Haardtfahrer (28. September 2011)

benn9411 schrieb:


> hör mir auf mit den wanderern, soviele beleidigungen und schimpfwörter wie die uns am sonntag annen kopf geworfen haben hab ich echt seltenst erlebt, ein paar haben uns sogar gewalt angedroht, von anderen bekamen wir sprüche zu hören wie " hoffentlich brecht ihr euch was", echt schlimm. ich frage mich wie tief unsere gesellschaft gesunken ist wenn ich solche leute sehe !



Bin gestern in der Dämmerung noch zum Weinbiet rauf (Russenpfad). Im unteren Drittel kam mir eine Gruppe Wanderer entgegen. Da ich gerade einer - für mich - kniffeligen Stelle bergauf war, kam ich mit der Nachhut ins Gespräch, was mich das Büchsenlicht kostete und ich später die Elektrofackel rausholen musste.

Im Ergebnis waren die Meinungen der drei Wanderer gemischt. Einer war sehr verständig, da andere ein wenig auf Krawall gebürstet, aber im Kern nett. Es kamen so Argumente wie: "Ihr macht die Wege kaputt. Habt ihr Euch denn schon einmal um die Erhaltung der Wege gekümmert?", was ich mit "Das Argument wurde früher gebracht, als die Mtb neu waren, inzwischen usw. ... und ja, ich habe in diesem Jahr am Weinbiet schon ca. 3-4 km Wege freigeschnitten, der Rest kommt noch!" schnell zum allgemeinen Erstaunen wegwischen konnte.

Wozu ich allerdings auch nur Unverständnis abgegeben konnte, waren Erlebnisse der Wanderer wie: "Aus dem Weg!", "Platz da!, "Macht das Ihr vom Weg runter kommt!". So etwas will kein Wanderer hören, schon gar nicht die ältere Dame mit Gehstock, die nicht sonderlich gut zu Fuß und Gehör war. Der Bereitschaft, den Stock zum Stopper zu machen, war stark ausgeprägt!

Es sind da - einige, da waren wir einig - bekloppte Biker unterwegs, nach Kundgabe mit Vollpanzerung, die es immer noch nicht verstanden haben. Deren Fehlverhalten müssen wir halt mit ausbaden und können - wenn die Rücksichtslosen nicht benannt oder angesprochen werden können - nur mit gutem Beispiel vorangehen. 

Dazu gehört es m.E. auch, darauf zu verzichten, immer mehr Abfahrten - meist senkrecht in der Falllinie (mit erhöhter Erosionsgefahr) - anzulegen oder entstehen zu lassen. Etwas was zurzeit stark grassiert! Das wird für uns kein gutes Ende nehmen!

Ich kopiere den Beitrag auch in den Fred "Zukunft des Bikens im Pfälzerwald usw.". Lasst uns da darüber weiter diskutieren.

Haardtfahrer


----------



## el Zimbo (28. September 2011)

@Schwabenbasher:

Schaffe, schaffe, Häusle baue!
Zwiwwelkuche statt Schnitzel kaue!


----------



## Dddakk (28. September 2011)

@haardtfahrer und Zimbo

Zustimmung. Gleiches auch hier im Osten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Zimbo (28. September 2011)

Sogar im Nordschwarzwald (Besame...) waren meine Erfahrungen in den letzten Jahren zunehmend positiv.
Akzeptanz und Toleranz sind bei angemessenem Verhalten der Biker in den letzten Jahren allgemein gestiegen.
Für ein Mindestmaß an Rücksicht, Anstand und Freundlichkeit kriegt man als Biker im Wald einiges zurück.
Manche Menschen sind leider trotz Naturerlebnis so unglücklich mit sich und ihrem Leben, dass sie es anderen
auch vermiesen wollen; und die muss man als Biker einfach ignorieren und über den Dingen stehen...

Ride on!


----------



## freiraum (28. September 2011)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Ride on!



... womit wir gleich wieder beim Thema wären:





Am Sonntag im Bikepark Beerfelden, völlig legal und mit viiiiiiiel Spass unterwegs


----------



## jan84 (28. September 2011)

-Itchy- schrieb:


> Hier die erste Abfahrt mit meinem neuen Bike.
> Vergangener Sonntag, Kalmit.
> 
> 
> I Like My New Ride



Das Video ist nicht schlecht, der Fahrstil taugt auch wenn es nicht Sonntag, feinstes Wetter und an der Kalmit wäre. 

Zumindest an den Wochenenden / Feiertagen kann man solche Spots -gerade in voller Montur & hohem Tempo- doch einfach meiden oder wenns unbedingt sein muss an den Wanderern in *bedeutend* geringerem Tempo vorbeifahren. Wer auf den Trails wirklich stehen lassen will sollte das doch am besten einfach unter der Woche / bei schlechterem Wetter machen oder halt innen Bikepark gehen. 

Wir waren Sonntag auch unterwegs, 3,5 Berge, Luftlinie nie weiter als 6-7 km von Neustadt weg und haben fast keine Wanderer getroffen...



benn9411 schrieb:


> hör mir auf mit den wanderern, soviele beleidigungen und schimpfwörter wie die uns am sonntag annen kopf geworfen haben hab ich echt seltenst erlebt, ein paar haben uns sogar gewalt angedroht, von anderen bekamen wir sprüche zu hören wie " hoffentlich brecht ihr euch was", echt schlimm. ich frage mich wie tief unsere gesellschaft gesunken ist wenn ich solche leute sehe !



Wenn das mehr als 1-2 mal pro (überfülltem) Tag passiert liegt an Euch bzw. Eurem Verhalten*.* 


grüße,
Jan


----------



## Mausoline (28. September 2011)

Sarrois schrieb:


> Das waren bestimmt Sch.....dre....schwaben,
> die kommen um mal guten Wein zu trinken, ohne ein Vermögen zu bezahlen müssen.......
> 
> Und weil die wissen, das die irgendwann wieder heim müssen lassen die den Frust an den Bikern aus, wie zu Hause



Achtung Feind hört mit


----------



## proclimber (28. September 2011)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Achtung Feind hört mit



 selwerd schuld... des is es pälzer forum


----------



## roischiffer (28. September 2011)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Achtung Feind hört mit




Also damals, anno Tobak inner Schule hab ich mal gelernt, daß die "Pforte zum Nordschwarzwald" Ettlingen (Badenser), bzw. Pforzheim (Halbsäckel) ist.
Hat es da zwischenzeitlich schwewische Gebietsannektionen gegeben


----------



## Hardtail94 (29. September 2011)

Es Schwoobelände expandiert halt


----------



## `Smubob´ (29. September 2011)

-Itchy- schrieb:


> Hier die erste Abfahrt mit meinem neuen Bike.
> Vergangener Sonntag, Kalmit.
> 
> *[1st Ride - TR250 goes Kalmit]*


Ach du warst das  Ich bin der, der bei 3:21 (nein, nicht der RR'ler sondern der dahinter!) die Straße hoch kurbelt.  Du hattest ein 951 im Schlepptau, richtig?




Hardtail94 schrieb:


> Wird unten im Bachbett wieder gebaut?


Nope, sah für mich vor 1-2 Wochen nicht so aus - also nicht mehr als das, was seit 2 (?) Jahren mehr oder weniger unverändert besteht.




-Itchy- schrieb:


> @ Hardtail94
> so oft bin ich da leider nicht... mir ist jetzt aber nix "gebautes" aufgefallen am bach


Ach deshalb fährst du überall die "Standard"-Linie... hatte mich schon gewundert, dass jemand, der da mit so viel Geschwindigkeit runter bügelt (was ich teilweise auch schon etwas grenzwertig fand, trotz ansich echt löblicher Freundlichkeit), die anderen gebauten Sachen nicht mitnimmt.




Hardtail94 schrieb:


> Es Schwoobelände expandiert halt


Na des wolle mer mol nit hoffe!!


----------



## Mausoline (29. September 2011)

Hardtail94 schrieb:


> Es Schwoobelände expandiert halt


 

 nicht in allen Ecken des Schwoobelände wächst Wein und so lag das Gute so nah....das Badische (im Übrigen ist man hier schnell ein Grenzüberschreiter).....und die Palz ist auch net weit weg


----------



## soulrocker (29. September 2011)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Wir waren am Sonntag zu viert unterwegs, und haben gefühlte 2000 Wanderer getroffen.
> Bis auf eine ausgetrocknete Schnepfe waren alle sehr freundlich, und haben teilweise sogar Applaus gespendet...
> Wir hatten mehrere angenehme, kurze Gespräche mit Wanderern/Bikern auf Wanderschaft, und so ist das auch meistens bei uns.
> 
> ...



Ich war da am Sonntag mit Itchy und noch 3 weiteren da, bei dieser letzten Abfahrt hatte ich keinen Bock mehr wegen den vielen Wanderern...

Aber ich finde es gut wie das bei euch läuft, ist bei uns auch oft so.
Wie man in den Wald hineinruft, so schallt es heraus 

enjoy the ride...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Itchy- (29. September 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Ach du warst das  Ich bin der, der bei 3:21 (nein, nicht der RR'ler sondern der dahinter!) die Straße hoch kurbelt.  Du hattest ein 951 im Schlepptau, richtig?


Jopp... dat war ich 
Jo... das 951 gehörte zu unserer truppe. 



`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Ach deshalb fährst du überall die "Standard"-Linie... hatte mich schon gewundert, dass jemand, der da mit so viel Geschwindigkeit runter bügelt (was ich teilweise auch schon etwas grenzwertig fand, trotz ansich echt löblicher Freundlichkeit), die anderen gebauten Sachen nicht mitnimmt.


Hmm... kenne die abfahrt leider nur so... wenn ich mal wieder dort bin, schau ich mich mal ein wenig mehr um nach bauten... macht so aber auch schon genug fun


----------



## `Smubob´ (30. September 2011)

-Itchy- schrieb:


> Hmm... kenne die abfahrt leider nur so... wenn ich mal wieder dort bin, schau ich mich mal ein wenig mehr um nach bauten... macht so aber auch schon genug fun


Nach dem Tunnel einfach mal nach links schauen und dann der Linie folgen  Und nach dem Absatz in die Bach-Senke gibts auch unten nochmal ne Linie, wo der Trail etwas oberhalb lang geht.
Ist schon ne nette Abfahrt und halt echt die beste zum shutteln, aber ansich gibts einige Trails, die mir deutlich besser gefallen als der


----------



## Jester_Jones (1. Oktober 2011)

Today im Bikepark Trippstadt:









Der erste Wallride ist heute fertig geworden und wurde natürlich gleich getestet 

Ride on !


----------



## HeavyBiker (1. Oktober 2011)

die wall sieht so groß aus als ob man da unterwegs noch strampeln müsste


----------



## Jester_Jones (1. Oktober 2011)

Die Wall ist riesig  Die Bretter sind ca. 2.50m hoch und da drunter ist nochmal 50cm Erde als Anlieger !
Also ich bekomms nich hin bei 80° Neigung noch zu treten


----------



## Deleted 139833 (2. Oktober 2011)

Hier mal ein paar Bilder von der kompletten Kurve










Gruß Hard Ride


----------



## HeavyBiker (2. Oktober 2011)

und man hat genug schwung um da durch zu brettern?


----------



## Jester_Jones (2. Oktober 2011)

Ja ... man hat auf jeden fall genung schwung ! Die mittleren bretter werden vllt. ausgetauscht gegen längere, da schon ein paar leute ziemlich weit oben gefahren sind


----------



## Berghaemmerer (2. Oktober 2011)

Yes, geht very gut zu brettern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyBiker (2. Oktober 2011)

ok überzeugt... jetzt will ich da auch mal hin 

doof das ich nächste woche spätschicht hab


----------



## Jester_Jones (2. Oktober 2011)

Follow Me !


----------



## Speedbullit (3. Oktober 2011)

es lebe der sommer


----------



## Speedbullit (3. Oktober 2011)




----------



## Jester_Jones (3. Oktober 2011)

Ich finds erste besser


----------



## Speedbullit (3. Oktober 2011)

ich auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (3. Oktober 2011)

Japp, der Sommer ist ne schöne Zeit, um abends gemütlich auf ner Bank zu sitzen.





Vorgestern, Duddefliecherplatz Föhrlenberg (Handknipse, da gab die Qualität leider kein besseres Endprodukt her)


----------



## Fibbs79 (4. Oktober 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Japp, der Sommer ist ne schöne Zeit, um abends gemütlich auf ner Bank zu sitzen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



.... und wie war die Abfahrt??? Ich war da schon ne kleine Ewigkeit nicht mehr :/


----------



## Radde (4. Oktober 2011)

Von den letzten 2 Rennwochenenden.


----------



## guru39 (5. Oktober 2011)

Fahrer: Wurst und Ron


----------



## Speedbullit (5. Oktober 2011)

sehr schön, nur a bissel viel gewackel


----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (5. Oktober 2011)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> .... und wie war die Abfahrt??? Ich war da schon ne kleine Ewigkeit nicht mehr :/



 Also oben ist sie noch ganz ok, aber das letzte Stück nach dem breiten Weg ist komplett kaputt gebremst... Schade war mal schön flowig zum Schluss aber manche können halt einfach nicht das Hinterrad kontrollieren


----------



## Flugrost (5. Oktober 2011)

guru39 schrieb:


> Fahrer: Wurst und Ron



Geprüft ünd für güt befünden!


----------



## guru39 (5. Oktober 2011)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Geprüft ünd für güt befünden!



Da haste dir jetzt aber voll Muhe gegeben


----------



## `Smubob´ (7. Oktober 2011)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> .... und wie war die Abfahrt??? Ich war da schon ne kleine Ewigkeit nicht mehr :/


Eigentlich wie immer, mit der Ausnahme, dass die ************* vom Forst ihre Spuren immer noch nicht behoben haben. Die haben die eine Forstautobahn auf die Breite einer echten Autobahn planiert und einfach den Traileinstieg zugeschoben. Ist zwar problemlos fahrbar, aber trotzdem einfach irgendwie asozial.
Kannst ja mal für eine Trifelsland-Tour her kommen und dem Föhrlenberg mal wieder einen Besuch abstatten, sag aber vorher bescheid! 




Pfalzwaldgeist schrieb:


> Also oben ist sie noch ganz ok, aber das letzte Stück nach dem breiten Weg ist komplett kaputt gebremst... Schade war mal schön flowig zum Schluss aber manche können halt einfach nicht das Hinterrad kontrollieren


Welches meinst du? Mir ist da nichts nennenswertes aufgefallen. Die Übergänge auf die Forstwege sind leider oft von Bremsfurchen durchzogen, aber auf dem Trail selbst 
EDIT: Ach, meinst du das Stück, das mit so einem Felsabsatz beginnt? Das fand ich eh schon immer langweilig, bin ich glaub ich vor 4 oder 5 Jahren das letzte Mal gefahren  Ich fahr immer ein paar Meter die Forstautobahn weiter und dann links - geht um einige Klassen mehr ab


----------



## Berghaemmerer (7. Oktober 2011)

Vorige Woche, zwei Millilichtsekunden von der hiesigen Trailproblematik entfernt:









































und noch etliche auf der Speicherkarte zum sortieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Zimbo (7. Oktober 2011)

Schöne Bilder!


----------



## donnersberger (7. Oktober 2011)

gefällt


----------



## Berghaemmerer (7. Oktober 2011)

Thx, ich war eigentlich zum Sterneguggen dort, hatte aber zwei ambitionierte Fotografen und ein Radel mit, warn Haufen Arbeit, hat aber riesen Spass gemacht. Timm u Rainer haben über 700 Fotos geschossen, und ich hab selbst noch ein paar GB HD-Helmcamvideos auf alpinen Trails zusammengefahren, wie gesagt nebenbei, an drei von vier Tagen wurde bis in die Morgenstunden am Fernrohr auf der Edelweissspitze beobachtet


----------



## donnersberger (7. Oktober 2011)

ich seh den Sternenhimmel, Sternenhimmel,  Oh  Oh


----------



## el Zimbo (7. Oktober 2011)

"beobachtet" 

...kein Wunder dass ihr da überall Sterne seht!


----------



## HeavyBiker (7. Oktober 2011)

verdammt... post mal net so oft bilder von deinem demo... sonst will ich auch so eins


----------



## Berghaemmerer (8. Oktober 2011)

Na, es gab vor dem Rotweinabschluss kurz vorm Morgengrauen doch auch tatsächlich ein paar echte Sterne zu sehen (vier Pics in dem Album) 

(edit) hier nochn Pic vom Beobachten: 








Thorsten,
die Demobilder sind alle beabsichtigt um dir die Nase lang zu machen, ich liebäugel nämlich mit dem 12er Framekit, den alten geb ich ev zum fairen Preis ab


----------



## HeavyBiker (8. Oktober 2011)

hmmmm wenn dem so ist meld dich mal


----------



## el Zimbo (8. Oktober 2011)

Hach ja, die Milchstraße - home sweet home...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (9. Oktober 2011)

Kombiniere einen guten Job mit anschließend gutem Essen. Hinterher eine Portion Sport gefolgt von einer Spazierausfahrt zum Eis und dem Radler.


----------



## knut1105 (9. Oktober 2011)

heut nachmittag.... was für'n super wetter


----------



## lomo (9. Oktober 2011)

Levty schrieb:


> Kombiniere einen guten Job mit anschließend gutem Essen. Hinterher eine Portion Sport gefolgt von einer Spazierausfahrt zum Eis und dem Radler.



Goiles Gefährt!


----------



## Houschter (9. Oktober 2011)

knut1105 schrieb:


> heut nachmittag.... was für'n super Wetter



Aber auch was ein Betrieb im Wald. Die Keschde an de Haardt dürften all soi bei so viel Sammelvolk...


----------



## lomo (9. Oktober 2011)

Bei mir war weniger Betrieb.
Habe Spurensuche der jüngeren Vergangenheit betrieben ...




Fischbach Area1 von *lomo* auf Flickr



Sonderwaffenlager Fischbach von *lomo* auf Flickr

Wahnsinn!


----------



## HeavyBiker (9. Oktober 2011)

...stimmt heut war auch eledlich viel los rund um den KS


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## knut1105 (10. Oktober 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> Bei mir war weniger Betrieb.
> Habe Spurensuche der jüngeren Vergangenheit betrieben ...
> 
> 
> ...




hoffentlich kä giftgas-granätscher entdeckt? was für ä glück, das des ganze zeuch jetzt in irgend'nem c-depot in amiland verrottet...


----------



## lomo (10. Oktober 2011)

knut1105 schrieb:


> hoffentlich kä giftgas-granätscher entdeckt? was für ä glück, das des ganze zeuch jetzt in irgend'nem c-depot in amiland verrottet...



Nöö, des Zeuch war ja in Clausen gelagert. In Fischbach waren es A-Waffen, konventionelle Munition sowie Treibstoffe für Nike, Lance, ... 




Clausen_Bunker von *lomo* auf Flickr


----------



## knut1105 (10. Oktober 2011)

wie die zeit vergeht, [vor 20 jahren hätt ichs noch gewußt] alzheimer kommt, stahlbeton bleibt...


----------



## Dddakk (10. Oktober 2011)

A, B, C .....und das ist alles fein auf Johnston-Island entsorgt/verteilt worden:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Johnston_Island


----------



## Bjoern_U. (10. Oktober 2011)

Dddakk schrieb:


> A, B, C .....und das ist alles fein auf Johnston-Island entsorgt/verteilt worden:
> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Johnston_Island


letztendlich besser als im Pfälzerwald....


----------



## kittyhawk (10. Oktober 2011)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> letztendlich besser als im Pfälzerwald....



...zumindest für uns Pfälzer!


----------



## metalfreak (10. Oktober 2011)

Icke mit menem Chopper beim BBNR


----------



## mac80 (10. Oktober 2011)

"icke" is nicht aus der Region... 
... und das ist auch gut so


----------



## anulu (10. Oktober 2011)

Geiles Bild


----------



## südpfälzer (10. Oktober 2011)

Am Wochenende in Lermoos:









600 Hm im Schnee rauf und runter. Der Guide hat gekniffen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Itchy- (10. Oktober 2011)

Bikepark Trippstadt goes Crazzy !!! 
Gestern wurden die "nagel"neue Wallrides eingefahren !

Ein Besuch lohnt sich!
Wer mag kann auch gerne mit anpacken... jeden Samstag um 0900 !













Cheers


----------



## SlipKoRn (10. Oktober 2011)

Gfallt ma gut  werd ich wohl mal wieder vorbeischaun müssen . Hab gehört da steht jetzt auch ein 8-9m Double?


----------



## -Itchy- (10. Oktober 2011)

jo...
is aba iwie bissel komisch... lässt sich aba fahrn...
ihr müsst ma nen "original NW Signature Jump" bauen kommen


----------



## lomo (11. Oktober 2011)

Ganz gewiss NICHT aus der Region!






Autschn!


----------



## donnersberger (11. Oktober 2011)

also der verkleidete Elefant kam von rechts und hatte ganz eindeutig Vorfahrt


----------



## SlipKoRn (11. Oktober 2011)

Itchy schrieb:
			
		

> jo...
> is aba iwie bissel komisch... lässt sich aba fahrn...
> ihr müsst ma nen "original NW Signature Jump" bauen kommen



Alles klar, wir kommen vorbei un stellen da was schönes hin 
Du glaubst gar nicht was ich alles bauen würde, hätten wir die Möglichkeiten, Werkzeug, Arbeitshelfer.....


----------



## Houschter (11. Oktober 2011)

donnersberger schrieb:


> also der verkleidete Elefant kam von rechts und hatte ganz eindeutig Vorfahrt



Das Video dauert im Original 4 min, der Teil wo das Rudel Löwen den Ort erreicht fehlt...


----------



## lomo (11. Oktober 2011)

Houschter schrieb:


> Das Video dauert im Original 4 min, der Teil wo das Rudel Löwen den Ort erreicht fehlt...


----------



## Radde (11. Oktober 2011)

Hm das ist hier garnicht mal so abwägig. Die 300-kilosau, die mir mal begegnet ist, hätte wohl noch mehr schaden angerichtet... Da gabs auf einmal so'n großes Beben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (11. Oktober 2011)

Radde schrieb:


> Hm das ist hier garnicht mal so abwägig. Die 300-kilosau, die mir mal begegnet ist, hätte wohl noch mehr schaden angerichtet... Da gabs auf einmal so'n großes Beben.



Wie konntest du die Sau in die Flucht schlagen?


----------



## el Zimbo (11. Oktober 2011)

Radde ist einfach mit 'nem 360er drüber gehoppt...


----------



## anulu (11. Oktober 2011)

das Video ist echt hart.
Nach Trippstadt muss ich auch mal gehn... hätt ich zurzeit nich so viel mit der Uni zu tun würd ich mal Bauen helfen kommen.


----------



## Radde (11. Oktober 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> Wie konntest du die Sau in die Flucht schlagen?



Die ist von selbst abgehauen... Hab gerade irgendwo n paar Kilometer nördlich der "7 Wege" n Päuschen gemacht und nach einiger Zeit hat's direkt nebendran im Busch geraschelt und das Viech ist losgaloppiert, als wär ne ganze Rotte auf Wanderschaft. Bin ich erstmal total überfordert gewesen. 

Hab ja vorher schon einige Begegnungen gehabt, aber die war echt n anderer Kaliber. Vllt haust sie ja immernoch irgendwo rund um den Drachenfels.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (11. Oktober 2011)

bist du wenigstens mit dem Alutech unterwegs gewesen ?
dann wars ja nur das Wappentier 

btw. in der Ecke vom Ungeheuersee rennt auch so ein riesen Borstenvieh rum


----------



## Hanzelot (11. Oktober 2011)

Also nach Trippstadt kann man auch morgen (Mittwoch ) kommen. Wir wollen so ab 17:00 - 17:30 dort sein.
@anulu
Wir werden wahrscheinlich noch diesen Monat am Platz arbeiten und dann Winterpause machen. Also wenn du noch helfen willst wir haben nicht mehr soooo viele Samstage 

Und wenn hier jeder ein Bild von sich in der Wand hat dann will ich auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## anulu (11. Oktober 2011)

ja aber genau in der jetzigen Zeit ist es ziemlich stressig sry. 
Arbeitet ihr dann nächstes Jahr nach der Winterpause weiter? Ich nehme an ja oder


----------



## Hanzelot (11. Oktober 2011)

Ja definitiv. Wir haben vor noch den zweiten Anlieger fertig zu machen und alles so weit es geht winterfest. Mal sehen was noch geht es ist halt auch wetterabhängig.
Aber da es sich ja um eine öffentliche Anlage handelt wird im Frühjahr weitergemacht. Und da darf auch jeder wieder gern helfen


----------



## anulu (11. Oktober 2011)

Alles klar danke für die Info! Hoffe ich schaff es wirklich nächstes Frühjahr mal mit anzupacken


----------



## lomo (11. Oktober 2011)

Radde schrieb:


> ... Vllt haust sie ja immernoch irgendwo rund um den Drachenfels.



Ich geh mo gugge


----------



## Fell (11. Oktober 2011)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> ...
> 
> btw. in der Ecke vom Ungeheuersee rennt auch so ein riesen Borstenvieh rum


Stimmt! Da is mir vor nem Monat oberhalb vom Ungeheuersee eins begegnet. Hat in ein paar Meter entfernung nen Bogen um uns gemacht. War schon imposant, das Viech!


----------



## knut1105 (11. Oktober 2011)

^ ha dann wirds zeit, dass die sau endlich auf'm teller landet  ein ewig umherhüpfender wildsaubraten ist auf die dauer schlecht für die verdauung.....


----------



## Fell (12. Oktober 2011)

.
[ame="http://vimeo.com/30421084"][/ame]


----------



## knut1105 (13. Oktober 2011)

bei dem tristen wetter heute morgen...

http://www.zapiks.com/complimentary-practices.html


----------



## HeavyBiker (13. Oktober 2011)

schickes video   ... mist jetzt hab ich bock zu biken


----------



## Bjoern_U. (13. Oktober 2011)

die Kombination Fullface und laufende Videokamera scheint irgendwie den gesunden Menschenverstand auszuschalten !
Da braucht man sich echt nicht wundern wenn einen Wanderer und Spaziergänger allein schon wegen eines Mountainbikes blöd anmachen. 
Denn wenn man sieht wie rücksichtslos manche unterwegs sind und die Leute auf die Seite springen müssen nur weil so ein Vollstiefel nicht wirklich langsam machen will, dann kann man das durchaus nachvollziehen wenn der nächstbeste (langsame) Biker dann den Zorn abbekommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Itchy- (13. Oktober 2011)

Je schneller du fährst, desto weniger "Zorn" bekommst du ab!!!
Also... Pedäll To The Medddäll!!!


----------



## .floe. (13. Oktober 2011)

> schickes video ... mist jetzt hab ich bock zu biken



Geile Bilder, die Mukke ist aber nicht so mein Ding. Egal. Macht wirklich Bock auf Biken


----------



## Bjoern_U. (13. Oktober 2011)

-Itchy- schrieb:


> Je schneller du fährst, desto weniger "Zorn" bekommst du ab!!!
> Also... Pedäll To The Medddäll!!!





der "Zorn" trifft uns dann irgendwann alle in Form von Fahrverboten und sonstigen dämlichen Schilder bzw. besserwissenden Sonntags Pseudo Naturschützern im Wald


----------



## HeavyBiker (13. Oktober 2011)

-Itchy- schrieb:


> Je schneller du fährst, desto weniger "Zorn" bekommst du ab!!!
> Also... Pedäll To The Medddäll!!!



ha ha ... auch ne sichtweise


----------



## Berghaemmerer (14. Oktober 2011)

Fullface erwünscht, fahrverbotsfreie Zone, und langsam geht hier gar nicht, der 2te Wallride im Bikepark T-Town: 





will natürlich auch gerockt werden:





nochn bissl Nachlese vom [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xzjQyacHLEg"]Ride Lessons with Radde.mp4      - YouTube[/nomedia], Pic mit Gimp zusammengeschustert:


----------



## donnersberger (14. Oktober 2011)

cool


----------



## Guent (14. Oktober 2011)

Mannomann... Trippstadt is ja echt mal toll gemacht!!!

Gibt´s da feste Treffpunkte/Termine/Öffnungszeiten o.ä.?
Oder is mal jemand aus HD dahin unterwegs?
Bei mir passen 2 Bikes in die Karre...


----------



## HeavyBiker (14. Oktober 2011)

geht morgen irgendwas in der pfalz und wenn ja hat einer bock mir zu sagen was und wo? ... hab echt noch keinen plan was ich morgen bike


----------



## guru39 (14. Oktober 2011)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> ... hab echt noch keinen plan was ich morgen bike



Fahr doch ma bei unzZ mit..... du Tucke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyBiker (14. Oktober 2011)

aber ich bin doch nicht MITglied


----------



## freiraum (15. Oktober 2011)

Des merkt doch keener! 
Unm wonn jemond frogt, eefach totlabern. Hab mir sagen lassen, dassu des druff hoschd


----------



## HeavyBiker (15. Oktober 2011)

wohl wahr junger padawan... diese außergewöhnliche fähigkeit habe ich hart trainiert und mir zu eigen gemacht


----------



## donnersberger (15. Oktober 2011)

geiles Gebabbel hier, morsche fahr ich zwar nach Trippstadt, aber nur wegen Familygedöhns  Ich nehm mal vorsichtshalber 's Rad mit, mer kann ja nie wisse..


----------



## _flo_ (16. Oktober 2011)

Die gesammelten Werke von 2011


----------



## Deleted 139833 (16. Oktober 2011)

So, ich melde hier jetzt mal die Fertigstellung unserer Steilkurven:
nr 1 mit 16m Länge, nr 2 mit 20m --> 36m spaß aus Holz 
Erste Bilder unter http://bikepark-trippstadt.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berghaemmerer (16. Oktober 2011)

Hm, erste Bilder, ok bei mir warnse noch ned ganz fertig, aber ich könnt schon mit ersten Bodenproben (ned von mir) dienen


----------



## SlipKoRn (17. Oktober 2011)

War heute auch mal wieder in Trippstadt 
Die Walls sind hammer!


----------



## `Smubob´ (17. Oktober 2011)

südpfälzer schrieb:


> Am Wochenende in Lermoos:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Isnichtwahr!  Der Weg kommt mir bekannt vor... ist das zwischen der "Bergstation" der Gondel und der Grubigalm (und im Hintergrund die Skipiste)?




Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> die Kombination Fullface und laufende Videokamera scheint irgendwie den gesunden Menschenverstand auszuschalten !


Danke für das weitere Vertiefen des sinnlosen FF-Vorurteils  Das geht auch ohne Kamera und ohne FF prima! Gerade gestern am überfüllten Weinbiet mal wieder erlebt 
Beim uphillenden Biker (ohne FF) und mir (mit FF) hat es mit beidseitiger, ununterbrochener Weiterfahrt sogar geklappt, obwohl wir uns genau in einer Kehre getroffen haben  BTW: auch einen Gruß an die beiden Jungs, die wir im Wurzelstück vom grünen Punkt passiert haben. 




Berghaemmerer schrieb:


> Fullface erwünscht, fahrverbotsfreie Zone, und langsam geht hier gar nicht, der 2te Wallride im Bikepark T-Town:


Schön, der zweite wenigstens in meiner Schokoladenrichtung


----------



## Bjoern_U. (17. Oktober 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Danke für das weitere Vertiefen des sinnlosen FF-Vorurteils



ne ne langsam !
der obige Kommentar FF->Hirn aus war i.d.F. nur auf das eine Video bezogen !
Einfach einen gut begangenen Weg runterballern, dass die Leute auf die Seite springen (müssen) und sich dann dabei auch noch sooo cool finden (und es auch noch als Video öffentlich zu machen) muss einfach nicht sein.  
Es gibt mit Sicherheit genügend andere, die mit oder gar ohne Halbschale uffm Kopp, genauso einen Stiefel zusammen fahren und die anderen, mit denen wir uns eben nunmal die öffentlichen/markierten Wanderwege teilen (müssen), nur der Sprung auf die Seite bleibt. Solche Aktionen sind und bleiben kurzsichtig bzw. einfach dämlich
Egal ob mit FF oder ner halben Eierschale.
Gerade am Weinbiet und an der Kalmit sind einige derzeit wohl ziemlich angesäuert. Da reicht es unter Umständen wenn jetzt nur ein blöder Unfall passiert und es blühen uns allen unbequeme Konsequenzen.
Das man mal aus Versehen jemanden erschrickt weil der da völlig Gedanken verloren (mit Kopfhörer) oder erzählend da lang läuft, ist sicherlich jedem schon passiert und auch ne andere Nummer
Gestern auf'm Lambi hat mir einer erzählt, er hätte letztens auf dem Wolkenbruchweg ein in Lenkerhöhe gespanntes Drahtseil entdeckt. Wenn das so stimmt, ist das dann so eine hirnlose Aktion der "Gegenseite" die auch kein Mensch braucht. Über das Bäumchen in den Weg legen kann man ja noch müde lächeln und ggf. drüber springen oder wegräumen


----------



## Radde (17. Oktober 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> ... Gerade gestern am überfüllten Weinbiet mal wieder erlebt ...



Wir waren gestern mal ohne Bike auf dem überfülltem Weinbiet und haben unsern Frust über diese garstigen Mountainbiker mal richtig rauslassen können... Das wollt ich schon immer mal machen... Leider warn auf weiss-blau nich so viele unterwegs.


----------



## Guent (17. Oktober 2011)

Schoppe!


----------



## HeavyBiker (17. Oktober 2011)

AAAAAAA geiles bild.... WILL AUCH


----------



## lomo (17. Oktober 2011)

Radde schrieb:


> ... Leider warn auf weiss-blau nich so viele unterwegs.


 Sind gestern nen anderen Weg hoch gefahren ... war wirklich wenig los, dafür um so mehr Geh-Socks.



Radde schrieb:


>


----------



## -Itchy- (17. Oktober 2011)

Radde schrieb:


> ...und haben unsern Frust über diese garstigen Mountainbiker mal richtig rauslassen können... Das wollt ich schon immer mal machen...


 
AAAAhhhhahahaha ! 
Der war echt gut!


----------



## `Smubob´ (18. Oktober 2011)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> ne ne langsam !
> der obige Kommentar FF->Hirn aus war i.d.F. nur auf das eine Video bezogen !
> Einfach einen gut begangenen Weg runterballern, dass die Leute auf die Seite springen (müssen) und sich dann dabei auch noch sooo cool finden (und es auch noch als Video öffentlich zu machen) muss einfach nicht sein.


Jaja, ist ja alles schön und gut. Trotzdem hast du mal wieder den "FF-Idioten"-Stereotyp aus der Vorurteils-Schublade rausgeholt und öffentlich dargestellt. Das ist erstens völlig unnötig, zweitens (wie gesagt) im Allgemeinen total unbegründet und drittens geht es mir MÄCHTIG auf den Sack, dass ich in letzter Zeit diesen Schei$$ immer und immer wieder von *innerhalb* der Biker-Gemeinschaft lesen muss.  Da ist mir auch völlig egal, ob das jetzt *eigentlich* nur auf ganz bestimmte Leute bezogen war - es steht trotzdem so da und kann ohne Erklärung auch ganz allgemein verstanden werden, das sollte dir bewusst sein! Das ist für Leute wie mich (die einen gewissen Anspruch an ihre Schutzbekleidung stellen und "trotzdem" sehr freudlich mit anderen Trail-Nutzern umgehen) jedes Mal ein Schlag ins Gesicht. 
Bitte einfach vorher ein Wenig nachdenken, wie das Geschriebene bei potentiellen Lesern ankommen kann, die vielleicht nicht wissen, auf was es genau bezogen war...

Und überhaupt: welches Video hattest du denn gemeint? Das 17 Min. low-quality Helmcam-Gewackel habe ich selbst nach dem Stummschalten der furchtbaren Musik keine 2 Min. ertragen. Oder meintest du das von der französischen Seite? Das fand ich jetzt ehrlich gesagt sooo schlimm nicht. Das eine Pärchen ist recht knapp ausgewichen, ok, aber es war mMn nicht als besonders cool dargestellt und der Rest war im Rahmen. Wenn man die Franzosen in Lanc Blanc oder PdS schon erlebt hat, ist das SEHR harmlos.  Da war das von Itchy @ Kalmit letztens deutlich grenzwertiger... Sorry mate! Man sollte dir bei Gelegenheit einfach mal weniger bewanderte, mindestens genau so gute Trails zeigen! 




Radde schrieb:


> Wir waren gestern mal ohne Bike auf dem überfülltem Weinbiet und haben unsern Frust über diese garstigen Mountainbiker mal richtig rauslassen können... Das wollt ich schon immer mal machen... Leider warn auf weiss-blau nich so viele unterwegs.


Na zum Glück sind wir de grüne Punkt runter (hatten de Russeweg wegen Vermutung auf zu viel Fußvolk sein gelassen ), sonst hätten wir uns vielleicht noch geprügelt 




lomo schrieb:


> Sind gestern nen anderen Weg hoch gefahren ... war wirklich wenig los, dafür um so mehr *Geh-Socks*.


 

Wir hatten aufm grünen Punkt so viel Fußvolk wie schon lange nicht mehr. Eine Gruppe von 15-20 Personen kam vom Eiskanal rüber, sahen auch alle mehr nach unbedarften Spaziergängern aus  Trotzdem war eigentlich alles i. O. - bis auf den einen Mitfahrer, der Kommunikation und Abstand halten noch lernen muss - und wird!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haardtfahrer (18. Oktober 2011)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sZNyXlH_Zf4"]Das Leben des Brian - Die Steinigung      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## el Zimbo (18. Oktober 2011)

Jehova! Jehova!


----------



## Kelme (18. Oktober 2011)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Jehova! Jehova!


Jetzt ist mir klar wie das Felsenmeer entstanden ist.


----------



## el Zimbo (18. Oktober 2011)

Genau, immer schön ausweichen...


----------



## `Smubob´ (18. Oktober 2011)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Jehova! Jehova!


Ist etwa Weibsvolk anwesend??


----------



## el Zimbo (18. Oktober 2011)

Wenn die Frauen in deiner Phantasie so aussehen,
dann hast du zu viele Videos von Aphex Twin gesehen,
oder ein noch größeres Problem...


----------



## Radde (18. Oktober 2011)

Das ist aber auch ein hübsches Exemplar:


----------



## HeavyBiker (18. Oktober 2011)

rrrrrrrr sexy


----------



## lomo (18. Oktober 2011)

mirisschlecht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radde (18. Oktober 2011)

Oh es artet gerade in Spam aus... 

Dann mach ich mal Widescreen aus dem Thread.   oh was ist das ââ






Da wÃ¤r ich jetzt viel lieber


----------



## HeavyBiker (18. Oktober 2011)

ohjaaa DAS ist extrem geil 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




meine heutige aussicht war NUR diese

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/984199]
	

[/URL]


----------



## el Zimbo (18. Oktober 2011)

@Radde: Wer macht mir jetzt die Version mit meinem Kopf drauf? 
Ye olde Fritz? 

PS:
Schöner Widescreen...


----------



## metalfreak (18. Oktober 2011)

Mal was älteres aus Landau. Entstanden im Sommer bei den Dreharbeiten zu "the essence"


----------



## donnersberger (18. Oktober 2011)

Dreharbeiten zu E.T. würde auch passen


----------



## HeavyBiker (18. Oktober 2011)

hab grad eben in der region mein rad von der heutigen ausfahrt gereinigt... alter, ist der spezi hinterreifen ein sch$%#ß 
hab den chunder sx 2,3 jetzt seit ca 2 monaten und ca 1200km schätz ich mal am HR und er hat bestimmt schon 70% seines profils verloren und die stollen sehen größtenteils aus als wollen sie bald abreisen ...  son schrott kommt mir nimmer ans bike 





... das mußt ich jetzt grad mal loswerden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joah (18. Oktober 2011)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> hab grad eben in der region mein rad von der heutigen ausfahrt gereinigt... alter, ist der spezi hinterreifen ein sch$%#ß
> hab den chunder sx 2,3 jetzt seit ca 2 monaten und ca 1200km schätz ich mal am HR und er hat bestimmt schon 70% seines profils verloren und die stollen sehen größtenteils aus als wollen sie bald abreisen ...  son schrott kommt mir nimmer ans bike
> 
> 
> ...



Is zwar offtop, aber da bin ich wohl nicht der erste 

Find die Reifen von Specialized die besten die ich bisher gefahren bin, jetzt ne Saison alt, und noch etwa 85% des Profils...Vorn Butcher, Hinten Chunder beide in de SX Variante
Fahr sie im Demo, seit dem kein Platten mehr und 400g weniger Gewicht im Vergleich zu Minions DH


----------



## HeavyBiker (18. Oktober 2011)

fahr und pannen technisch mag ich den reifen aber der rest ...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




und nu wieder BTT


----------



## `Smubob´ (18. Oktober 2011)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> oder ein noch grÃ¶Ãeres Problem...


Das ist wieder eine ganz andere Geschichte  Ich dachte mir einfach, dein freundlicher Gesichtsausdruck passte zu dem Spruch 




Radde schrieb:


> Oh es artet gerade in Spam aus...
> 
> Dann mach ich mal Widescreen aus dem Thread.   oh was ist das ââ


Pornorama! 




el Zimbo schrieb:


> @Radde: Wer macht mir jetzt die Version mit meinem Kopf drauf?


Nach MÃ¶tley ZimbÃ¶ prÃ¤sentiere ich Aphex Zimbo:




(grÃ¶Ãer geht mit dem Avatarbild als Original nicht)


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (18. Oktober 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> mirisschlecht


Dann unbedingt das Video dazu anschauen! 

PS:


----------



## lomo (18. Oktober 2011)

@ye_olde_fritz: Welches Video? Bin da völlig unbedarft ...


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (18. Oktober 2011)

Für die ungebildbedarften:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uP_3goBZj1Y"]Aphex Twin - Windowlicker (High Quality)      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## guru39 (18. Oktober 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Jaja, ist ja alles schön und gut. Trotzdem hast du mal wieder den "FF-Idioten"-Stereotyp aus der Vorurteils-Schublade rausgeholt und öffentlich dargestellt. Das ist erstens völlig unnötig, zweitens (wie gesagt) im Allgemeinen total unbegründet und drittens geht es mir MÄCHTIG auf den Sack, dass ich in letzter Zeit diesen Schei$$ immer und immer wieder von *innerhalb* der Biker-Gemeinschaft lesen muss.  Da ist mir auch völlig egal, ob das jetzt *eigentlich* nur auf ganz bestimmte Leute bezogen war - es steht trotzdem so da und kann ohne Erklärung auch ganz allgemein verstanden werden, das sollte dir bewusst sein! Das ist für Leute wie mich (die einen gewissen Anspruch an ihre Schutzbekleidung stellen und "trotzdem" sehr freudlich mit anderen Trail-Nutzern umgehen) jedes Mal ein Schlag ins Gesicht.
> Bitte einfach vorher ein Wenig nachdenken, wie das Geschriebene bei potentiellen Lesern ankommen kann, die vielleicht nicht wissen, auf was es genau bezogen war...
> 
> Und überhaupt: welches Video hattest du denn gemeint? Das 17 Min. low-quality Helmcam-Gewackel habe ich selbst nach dem Stummschalten der furchtbaren Musik keine 2 Min. ertragen. Oder meintest du das von der französischen Seite? Das fand ich jetzt ehrlich gesagt sooo schlimm nicht. Das eine Pärchen ist recht knapp ausgewichen, ok, aber es war mMn nicht als besonders cool dargestellt und der Rest war im Rahmen. Wenn man die Franzosen in Lanc Blanc oder PdS schon erlebt hat, ist das SEHR harmlos.  Da war das von Itchy @ Kalmit letztens deutlich grenzwertiger... Sorry mate! Man sollte dir bei Gelegenheit einfach mal weniger bewanderte, mindestens genau so gute Trails zeigen!
> ...



@lomo,

isch glaube Der meint Mainz


----------



## lomo (18. Oktober 2011)

guru39 schrieb:


> @lomo,
> 
> isch glaube Der meint Mainz



Mainzschd? 
Ich wees ned!


----------



## guru39 (18. Oktober 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Jaja, ist ja alles schön und gut. Trotzdem hast du mal wieder den "FF-Idioten"-Stereotyp aus der Vorurteils-Schublade rausgeholt.....







`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Und überhaupt: welches Video hattest du denn gemeint? Das 17 Min. low-quality Helmcam-Gewackel habe ich selbst nach dem Stummschalten der furchtbaren Musik keine 2 Min. ertragen.



Da fühle isch misch schon angesprochen 

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/16811#comment-109641


----------



## Andybopp (18. Oktober 2011)

Radde schrieb:


> Wir waren gestern mal ohne Bike auf dem überfülltem Weinbiet und haben unsern Frust über diese garstigen Mountainbiker mal richtig rauslassen können... Das wollt ich schon immer mal machen... Leider warn auf weiss-blau nich so viele unterwegs.



Ah nä, ne? Warst Du das auf dem Turm oben, als ich mit Freundin und Schwiegervadder in spe oben war und mir jemand erklärt hat, dass "die Mountainbiker immer die Wege kaputt machen", einen Schoppe hatten (nix davon angeboten hatten....) und dann erklärt haben, dass se normalerweise mit dem Bike oben sind???
Mönsch, dabei wollte ich Radde schon immer mal kennenlernen nach den letzten Videos, die ich da gesehen habe ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radde (18. Oktober 2011)

Andybopp schrieb:


> Ah nä, ne? Warst Du das auf dem Turm oben, als ich mit Freundin und Schwiegervadder in spe oben war und mir jemand erklärt hat, dass "die Mountainbiker immer die Wege kaputt machen", einen Schoppe hatten (nix davon angeboten hatten....) und dann erklärt haben, dass se normalerweise mit dem Bike oben sind???
> Mönsch, dabei wollte ich Radde schon immer mal kennenlernen nach den letzten Videos, die ich da gesehen habe ...



Ja ich war der Typ mit der Kamera... irgendsowas merkwürdiges dürft ich auch von mir gegeben haben.  Hab meine Rolle als Wandersmensch wohl ein wenig Ernst genommen. 
Anbieten konnten wir nix, da wir in anbetracht des langen Heimweges einen leichten Engpass hatten. War glaub ich nurnoch der gute Kerner da...

Welch lustiger Zufall


----------



## Andybopp (18. Oktober 2011)

Radde schrieb:


> gute Kerner da...
> 
> Welch lustiger Zufall



oh Kerner ... na in der Not ... 
Ich war sehr beeindruckt von dem Video der Dooftreppe. Bin da echt neidisch bei den Fahrkünsten, wo ich als reiner "Tourer", der auch mal den Berg wieder runterkommt, froh bin, wenn ich mal ein bissel Technik hinbekomme ...


----------



## Radde (18. Oktober 2011)

Naja an der Wolfsburg da kann man halt auch den ganzen Tag ganz verschiedene Sachen üben. Vielleicht sieht man sich mal wieder auf dem Trail.

Im Fall Weinbietturm war ich aber froh die Treppen zu Fuß wieder heil runterzukommen.


----------



## Guent (18. Oktober 2011)

Das "Dooftreppenvideo":
Waaahnsinn!!!


----------



## südpfälzer (19. Oktober 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Isnichtwahr!  Der Weg kommt mir bekannt vor... ist das zwischen der "Bergstation" der Gondel und der Grubigalm (und im Hintergrund die Skipiste)?


Wow, einen Tag nicht hier gewesen und schon drei Seiten weiter.

Du hast recht, das Foto ist etwa einen Kilometer vor der Grubigalm  entstanden (genau an der Stelle, an der wir erfahren haben, dass die  Grubigalm entgegen der Auskunft im Tal doch geschlossen hat ).
Die  Schneehöhe hier auf gut 1600 m war ca. 20 -25 cm, aber (zumindest bergab) gut fahrbar, nur die Sicht ging wegen dem Schneefall gegen Null.

Hier mal ein anderes Bild - gleicher Fahrer, gleicher Berg, gleiches Wochenende... aber ein Jahr vorher:


----------



## lomo (19. Oktober 2011)

Radde schrieb:


> ... Im Fall Weinbietturm war ich aber froh die Treppen zu Fuß wieder heil runterzukommen.



War das dann auch eine "Dooftreppe"?
Gibt's da 'n Video von?


----------



## el Zimbo (19. Oktober 2011)

@Smubob/Ye olde Fritz:   

Sogar die Ohrringe blieben erhalten - bin beeindruckt! 

Memo: "Richard D. James Album" und "drukQs" ins Auto legen...
"Flim" ist immer noch eins meiner Lieblingsstücke im elektronischen Bereich.


----------



## `Smubob´ (19. Oktober 2011)

guru39 schrieb:


> @lomo,
> 
> isch glaube Der meint Mainz


Hä? Ich bin doch grad gar nit in Määnz 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







guru39 schrieb:


> Da fühle isch misch schon angesprochen


Kä Angscht, dainz war nit gemähnt  Bei dir verwirren mich immer nur die Kimme- und sonstige ungewöhnliche Perspektiven  Kühle Müsik auch!




südpfälzer schrieb:


> Du hast recht, das Foto ist etwa einen Kilometer vor der Grubigalm  entstanden (genau an der Stelle, an der wir erfahren haben, dass die  Grubigalm entgegen der Auskunft im Tal doch geschlossen hat ).
> Die  Schneehöhe hier auf gut 1600 m war ca. 20 -25 cm, aber (zumindest bergab) gut fahrbar, nur die Sicht ging wegen dem Schneefall gegen Null.


Och, nö, auch das noch! Da quält man sich schon dort hoch, Aussicht gabs auch keine und dann ist auch noch die Hütte dicht 
Ich bin da vor einigen Jahren (als ich noch mehr als Tour-ist unterwegs war) auch mal hoch - da hatten wir ähnlich viel Niederschlag, nur kam er leider schon geschmolzen auf der Erde an  5 Tage mitten im August, keinen Tag trocken geblieben 
Schönes Zugspitzpanorama übrigens!


@ Fritz:


----------



## knut1105 (19. Oktober 2011)

ja welches video meinst dann jetzt? etwa doch das, was ich von zapiks hierher verlinkt hab?
(von'nem elsässer im elsass - ist ja unserer region - aber auch andres land - also auch andre sitten und seltsame gebräuche)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (19. Oktober 2011)

Helmcam-Gewackel = Video von Fell.

Bei dem anderen ist ja nicht die Frage, was ich gemeint habe, sondern ob Bjoern das gemeint hat, vonwegen FF ohne Hirn und so. Ich bin jedenfalls der Meinung, dass das in dem von dir verlinkten zwar nicht die feine Englische ist, aber lange keinen solchen "Hate"-Post wert...


----------



## Bjoern_U. (19. Oktober 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Bei dem anderen ist ja nicht die Frage, was ich gemeint habe, sondern ob Bjoern das gemeint hat



jo, das war gemeint



`Smubob´ schrieb:


> "Hate"-Post...



das sähe anders aus 
bist aber auch etwas dünnhäutig bei dem Thema.... 
nochmal, egal wer welche Mütze auf hat, solange die damit zu schützende weiche Masse funktioniert ist es ja ok. Wer meint die Wege gehören ihm allein nur weil er da jetzt runter will, der soll das bitte im Bikepark machen. Auf den Wegen die wir uns mit anderen teilen müssen, sollte man Rücksicht nehmen. Übrigens egal ob bei uns oder in den Vogesen oder sonstwo.

Eine wie auch immer geartete FF Diskussion gehört hier nicht her


----------



## Deleted 139833 (19. Oktober 2011)

Wer in der aktuellen "Bike" den Vergleich von Schwarzwald und Pfälzerwald gelesen hat sollte eigentlich verstehen, daß wir hier in der Pfalz im Bikeparadies leben.
Also hirn einschalten - Rücksicht nehmen und die Trails genießen. Was wir nicht brauchen ist eine 2-Meter Regel wie im Schwarzwald.

Gruß an alle

Fullface Fahrer hard_ride


----------



## HeavyBiker (22. Oktober 2011)

.


----------



## -Itchy- (23. Oktober 2011)

eNJOY !


----------



## .floe. (23. Oktober 2011)

Geiler Spielplatz! Muss auch noch hin bevor der erste Schnee kommt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radde (23. Oktober 2011)

möp


----------



## kawilli (23. Oktober 2011)

Boah Alter bist du Schmerzfrei  Du mußt doch ne eingebaute Federung haben oder Gummiknochen.


----------



## HeavyBiker (23. Oktober 2011)

FETT


----------



## lomo (24. Oktober 2011)

Der regionale Bezug ist bei ~2:03 zu sehen ...


----------



## Haardtfahrer (24. Oktober 2011)

Radde schrieb:


> möp



Paah, wenn Du jetzt mit einem Motocrossmotorrad fährst, ist das ja keine Kunst mehr!


----------



## `Smubob´ (24. Oktober 2011)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> heut am KS... mal wieder das BB als enduro tourer her genommen (... was ne aktion berg auf  )


Selber schuld!  Geht an den Hobel kein Umwerfer oder ne Hammershit?


Ich schließe mich mal der Widescreen-Manier von Radde von der letzten Seite an. Ein Mal in ekelhaftem Sturm, das andere Mal in (gerade noch so) warmer Abendsonne und vor meinem neuen Lieblingspanorama 











Die Bilder vom Weinbiet von gestern kommen heute Abend, die hab ich noch nicht komplett durch...


----------



## michar (24. Oktober 2011)

das 2. musste mir mal schicken..das st super! mal noch was von samstag..wildbad ixs gap...


----------



## strandi (24. Oktober 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Selber schuld!  Geht an den Hobel kein Umwerfer oder ne Hammershit?
> 
> 
> Ich schließe mich mal der Widescreen-Manier von Radde von der letzten Seite an. Ein Mal in ekelhaftem Sturm, das andere Mal in (gerade noch so) warmer Abendsonne und vor meinem neuen Lieblingspanorama
> ...



warum is n da ein geländer in dem northshore-drop 

feines bild das zweite


----------



## anulu (24. Oktober 2011)

@smubob: Schöne Bilder. Aber das Geländer steht falsch 
Wann warst du gestern aufm Weinbiet? Warn auch oben aber nur kurz un haben uns dann wieder auf die Abfahrt begeben.


----------



## Teufelstisch (24. Oktober 2011)

Schlumpfhausen-Trail:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (24. Oktober 2011)

michar schrieb:


> das 2. musste mir mal schicken..das st super!


Klar, gerne. Vor allem faszinierend, dass das mit der Handy-Knipse gemacht ist (also die Einzelbilder, zusammengesetzt hab ichs manuell).




strandi schrieb:


> warum is n da ein geländer in dem northshore-drop


Das Geländer muss kein Hindernis sein, frag mal den Oli...! 




anulu schrieb:


> @smubob: Schöne Bilder. Aber das Geländer steht falsch


Gosch!  Mir ischs grad genuch 




anulu schrieb:


> Wann warst du gestern aufm Weinbiet? Warn auch oben aber nur kurz un haben uns dann wieder auf die Abfahrt begeben.


Zwischen halb 12 und 2, waren aber auch nicht ganz oben. Freundin war zu Fuß unterwegs und hatte die große Schnellfeuerwaffe dabei - und ich das Rad  Ne Freundin, die fotografieren kann ist echt ne feine Sache, sieh selbst:


----------



## lomo (24. Oktober 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> [Viele Bilder]



Feine Bilder, ist ne schöne Bergaufstrecke


----------



## -Itchy- (24. Oktober 2011)

Ich hab da auch was...








cheers


----------



## Bjoern_U. (24. Oktober 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


>



feine Bilder !
das ist mein Favorit


----------



## HeavyBiker (25. Oktober 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Selber schuld!  Geht an den Hobel kein Umwerfer oder ne Hammershit?



hast schon recht... selber schuld, könnte ja eins meiner anderen bikes nehmen  , aber aber ein werfer oder shit kommt mir ans bigbike nit


----------



## HeavyBiker (25. Oktober 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Klar, gerne. Vor allem faszinierend, dass das mit der Handy-Knipse gemacht ist (also die Einzelbilder, zusammengesetzt hab ichs manuell).
> 
> 
> Das Geländer muss kein Hindernis sein, frag mal den Oli...!
> ...



echt geile bildscher 

wenn du nochma so ne tour startest (egal ob mit oder ohne fotografin) geb ma laut 
will da drüben auch ma zünftig biken gehen


----------



## el Zimbo (25. Oktober 2011)

@Smubob: Freddy Krüger war ein Freund von mir... 
@Evsche:


----------



## Optimizer (25. Oktober 2011)

Teufelstisch schrieb:


> Schlumpfhausen-Trail:



F(liegenpilz)-Wanderweg???


----------



## Radde (25. Oktober 2011)

Hier noch das passende Helmcamgerappel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyBiker (25. Oktober 2011)

*DOTZ*


----------



## Teufelstisch (25. Oktober 2011)

Optimizer schrieb:


> F(liegenpilz)-Wanderweg???


 
Nä. Hubertuswand!


----------



## Lynus (25. Oktober 2011)

@ Smubob: Du warst das also  
Wir sind zu dritt vom Weinbiet runter gelaufen (!), als ihr grad Bilder gemacht habt.


----------



## Optimizer (25. Oktober 2011)

Teufelstisch schrieb:


> Nä. Hubertuswand!



dann aber schon fast unten am Waldklassenzimmer, oder?


----------



## Teufelstisch (25. Oktober 2011)

Optimizer schrieb:


> dann aber schon fast unten am Waldklassenzimmer, oder?


 
Wenn du vom Schillerwand-Trail her kommst, relativ am Anfang. So etwa ein Stück nach dem ersten Teil durchs dunklere Nadelgehölz. Da stehen zuerst auch noch ein paar größere Exemplare rum, allerdings eher flach und nicht so knuffig wie dieser.


----------



## Optimizer (25. Oktober 2011)

okay. Kann mir jetzt denken, wo das ist.
Ist dann quasi hinter der Kreuzung "Hawwerstoppeln". Ich kenne den Trail auch unter dem Namen "ewiger Weg". Vor Jahrzehnten war der Einstieg auch schon rechts in der Linkskurve. Der heutige Einstieg ist jetzt ca. 30m weiter dahinter. Der Trail ist zusammen in Verbindung mit Waldlehrpfad-Trail (also der entlang von Schillerwand, gebrochener Felsen, Wasgaubrünnche) bis dato einer meiner liebsten Epic-Trails in der Randzone.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teufelstisch (25. Oktober 2011)

@Opti: Danke für die Infos, ich hab bislang nirgendwo Bezeichnungen gefunden - außer auf alten Karten eben den "Waldlehrpfad". Eigentlich der Schönste und Sehenswerteste Pfad im Stadtgebiet - und auch typisch für die Stadt: Überhaupt keine Beschilderung oder Hinweise  - außer so ein kleines Schildchen unten am Parkplatz Einshalber Tal. Gut - mir solls recht sein, bedeutet auch weniger Verkehr. 

Ist eigentlich jetzt grade so im Herbst/Winter eine meiner Standardstrecken direkt vor den Stadttoren. Meistens von der Platte kommend erstmal Felsentor runter, dann Hubertuswand und die drei Felsen, noch das Treppchen hinter der Schillerwand, runter Richtung Eisweiher und über den Pfad am Ambossfelsen wieder hoch zur Platte - oder rüber an die Fumbach und den steilen Pfad durch die beiden hochgekrempelten Wildzäune rauf zum Sommerwald. 

Dass der Einstieg hinter der Wegspinne ("Hawwerstoppeln", aha!) etwas weiter vorne gelegen haben muss, hab ich mir auch schon gedacht, man erkennt es noch einigermaßen.


----------



## Radde (25. Oktober 2011)

noch was verwirrendes... Ich habs mir nun auch selbst paar mal angeschaut... man schaut ein Video aber ist danach so verwirrt dass man weder die eine seite noch die andere aufgenommen hat.


----------



## el Zimbo (25. Oktober 2011)

Rock and Roll!!!


----------



## anulu (25. Oktober 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Zwischen halb 12 und 2, waren aber auch nicht ganz oben. Freundin war zu Fuß unterwegs und hatte die große Schnellfeuerwaffe dabei - und ich das Rad  Ne Freundin, die fotografieren kann ist echt ne feine Sache, sieh selbst:
> [/url]



Ah ok, waren erst gegen 16 Uhr aufm grünen Punkt Richtung Weinbiet hoch unterwegs.  Haben bergab auch Bilder gemacht un waren gut 3 1/2 - 4h unterwegs... die kommen demnächst, wenn unser Fotograf alle fertig hat 

Hast meine Mail eigentlich bekommen?


----------



## Optimizer (25. Oktober 2011)

Teufelstisch schrieb:


> Ist eigentlich jetzt grade so im Herbst/Winter eine meiner Standardstrecken direkt vor den Stadttoren. Meistens von der Platte kommend erstmal Felsentor runter, dann Hubertuswand und die drei Felsen, noch das Treppchen hinter der Schillerwand, runter Richtung Eisweiher und über den Pfad am Ambossfelsen wieder hoch zur Platte


schöne Strecke... in der Richtung (bis auf Anstieg zum Felsentor) auch viel flowiger. Da kann man noch alternativ ab Klosterbrunnen den Zigeunerpfad und dann Uphill über Jakobspfad wieder hoch zum Ringweg einbauen.



Teufelstisch schrieb:


> - oder rüber an die Fumbach und den steilen Pfad durch die beiden hochgekrempelten Wildzäune rauf zum Sommerwald.


Schiessanlagentrail, immer gern, meistens abwärts gefahren. Der Schluss wird sauschnell...


----------



## -Itchy- (25. Oktober 2011)

schon iwie gut zu sehen, wie so ein DH bike alles am weg bügeln ist... die abfahrt aufm glory schaut ja schon fast "langweilig" aus im vergleich zur sau !


----------



## `Smubob´ (26. Oktober 2011)

Vielen Dank für das Lob zu den Fotos, habs auch ans Evsche wetergegeben 




lomo schrieb:


> ist ne schöne Bergaufstrecke


In der Tat! Allerdings versage ich in dem steinigen/wurzligen Stück immer irgendwo, da fehlt mir leider teilweise die Balance 




Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> das ist mein Favorit


Witzigerweise das einzige nicht "gestellte" unter dieser Auswahl... bin ein Stück vor gegast und Eva hat einfach draufgehalten  Das herrliche Herbstlicht kommt auf dem und dem letzten auch echt am besten raus.




el Zimbo schrieb:


> @Smubob: Freddy Krüger war ein Freund von mir...


Die gude alde Onkelz 




Lynus schrieb:


> @ Smubob: Du warst das also
> Wir sind zu dritt vom Weinbiet runter gelaufen (!), als ihr grad Bilder gemacht habt.


Hätte mich auch fast gewundert, wenn wir nicht irgendjemand ausm Forum treffen  Biker waren zu der Zeit aber so gut wie gar keine außer uns unterwegs - Fußgänger dafür einige. Daher weiß ich auch leider nicht mehr, wo und wann wir eine 3-köpfige bergabgehende Gruppe gekreuzt haben...




HeavyBiker schrieb:


> wenn du nochma so ne tour startest (egal ob mit oder ohne fotografin) geb ma laut
> will da drüben auch ma zünftig biken gehen


So lange noch kein Schnee liegt, ist an den Wochenenden die Wahrscheinlichkeit recht groß, dass ich unterwegs bin. Und "so" sehen eigentlich die meisten meiner Touren aus 


Stichwort "Fliegenpilz": Das passt doppelt zu meiner heutigen Flowtrail-Saison-Abschluss-Runde (der ist ja ab Nov. geschlossen)... habe dort erstens auch einen fotografiert und zweitens hab ich mich selbst wie einer verhalten  Der Vergleich passt sogar optisch (zumindest von der Form her) : hatte *leider nur* die Dirtschale auf, deshalb hab ich jetzt auch einem Pedal-Abdruck im Gesicht  Zum Abschluss nochmal ein kleines Blutopfer um die Götter des Winters milde zu stimmen 


@ Radde: schönes Gerappel  Dieses Jahr hats leider irgendwie nie geklappt, aber nächstes Jahr komm ich mal mit! Ich werd aber auch mitm Fully noch gut zu kämpfen haben


----------



## Bjoern_U. (27. Oktober 2011)

kann zwar nicht mit dem Video von Radde mithalten, aber ich übe noch


----------



## kittyhawk (27. Oktober 2011)

cooles video und gut gefahren! ist das die wachtenburg?
von wo bist du gestartet?


----------



## Radde (30. Oktober 2011)

Neue Hardware 






Eine Testrunde für Bild und Ton kurz nach Sonnenaufgang...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyBiker (30. Oktober 2011)

sehr cool  ... neue sc gabel?


----------



## Radde (30. Oktober 2011)

Ne weiterhin die Sektor. Die Doppelbrücke braucht auf den normalen Trails ja kein Mensch ^^






muss mal schauen ob man die belichtungsautomatik irgendwie ausgeschaltet bekommt


----------



## HeavyBiker (30. Oktober 2011)

hi hi ... und ich dacht ich wäre bekloppt weil ich je nach wetter und fahrgebiet die reifen wechsel  
aber fürs gabel wechseln


----------



## Deleted 139833 (31. Oktober 2011)

So ich hab mal einen Thread aufgemacht um rauszufinden wo die größte wall steht : http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=550615

Also los ans Fotoarchiv und rein mit den walls.

Gruß  Hard Ride


----------



## lomo (1. November 2011)

Radde schrieb:


> Neue Hardware



Das bedeutet, wir dürfen uns auf viel neues (filmisches) Material freuen?


----------



## lomo (1. November 2011)

hard_ride schrieb:


> So ich hab mal einen Thread aufgemacht um rauszufinden wo die größte wall steht : http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=550615
> 
> Also los ans Fotoarchiv und rein mit den walls.
> 
> Gruß  Hard Ride



Schwanzvergleich?

Die größte Wall ist zum Glück Geschichte!!!


----------



## Kelme (1. November 2011)

lomo, da geht noch was. Das ist doch keine Mauer - das ist eine Mauer.


----------



## knut1105 (1. November 2011)

^ die iss doch pippifax gegen die CHINESEN-WALL.
ausserdem hat die berliner wall nicht wirklich lange gehalten...


----------



## Kelme (1. November 2011)

Es reichte nur für eine Morgenrunde




EinGang_Tour_1.jpg von kelme_sis auf Flickr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (1. November 2011)

Into the light von *lomo* auf Flickr


----------



## donnersberger (1. November 2011)

uii die Bäume sind nicht dicht, da kommt Licht durch..


----------



## HeavyBiker (1. November 2011)

schönes bild... hab ich die letzten 3 tage auch immer live gesehen, war nur sooo mit biken beschäftigt das keine zeit zum blitzdingsen war


----------



## lomo (1. November 2011)

donnersberger schrieb:


> uii die Bäume sind nicht dicht ...



Macht nix! Ich auch nicht.


----------



## Berghaemmerer (1. November 2011)

Erdarbeiten im BP T-Town, eingefangen mit Raddös neuer D3100


----------



## HeavyBiker (2. November 2011)

wenn du beim ersten bild noch ne google auf hättest wäre es super 

sieht nach nem super platz aus um offene kurven zu trainieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berghaemmerer (2. November 2011)

Naja, die Scheibe der Brille ist schon etwas zerkratzt, aber hast recht, fürs Foto siehts mit besser aus. Im unteren Teil des Parks, im Auslauf nach dem letzten Sprung hatte Radde zuerst einen Radius vorgefräst, dieser wurde dann nach Belieben umgestaltet


----------



## basti.rlp (2. November 2011)

boar ... hoffentlich liefern die Bald mein neues Bike ... muss da unbedingt mal hin ... unbedingt!!!


----------



## freiraum (2. November 2011)

Am Dienstag in Heidelberg:





© & Knipse: Linda S.
Rider: Wurschty


----------



## donnersberger (2. November 2011)




----------



## Radde (2. November 2011)

Berghaemmerer schrieb:


> ...hatte Radde zuerst einen Radius vorgefräst, dieser wurde dann nach Belieben umgestaltet



Ja man braucht nicht immer eine Schaufel um nen Anlieger zu bauen. Eine Prise wahnsinn tuts auch 






Der letzte war sogar ohne Fußabsetzer


----------



## Berghaemmerer (2. November 2011)

Radde schrieb:


> Ja man braucht nicht immer eine Schaufel um nen Anlieger zu bauen


 Schaufel-rad(de)-bagger


----------



## `Smubob´ (2. November 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> Into the light von *lomo* auf Flickr


Komm zum Licht... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








freiraum schrieb:


> Am Dienstag in Heidelberg:
> ...
> © & Knipse: Linda S.
> Rider: Wurschty


Wow!  Sag Linda, das hat sie super schön eingefangen


----------



## lomo (2. November 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> ... das hat sie super schön eingefangen



Meine ich auch. Kein hässlicher Schlagschatten vom Blitz und super mit der Sonne als Spitz-/Gegenlicht.


----------



## freiraum (2. November 2011)

Mein ganz persönliches Foto der Woche!


----------



## Bjoern_U. (2. November 2011)

von der heutigen kleinen Nachmittagsrunde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (2. November 2011)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> von der heutigen kleinen Nachmittagsrunde



Lecker!


----------



## Berghaemmerer (3. November 2011)

Hey, ihr seid ja in richtig gefährlichem Gelände unterwegs, OK, zumindest die Fahrräder!  @lomo Fullquote im Folgepost is bäbä 
Zur Abwechslung mal was Leichtes:


----------



## lomo (3. November 2011)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> von der heutigen kleinen Nachmittagsrunde





Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> von der heutigen kleinen Nachmittagsrunde





Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> von der heutigen kleinen Nachmittagsrunde





Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> von der heutigen kleinen Nachmittagsrunde





Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> von der heutigen kleinen Nachmittagsrunde





Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> von der heutigen kleinen Nachmittagsrunde





Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> von der heutigen kleinen Nachmittagsrunde



Weil ich kann!


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (3. November 2011)

Wie ein kleines Kind. *Fußstampf*


----------



## donnersberger (3. November 2011)

ist die Verniedlichungsform von Lomo Lomolein oder Lomochen? :LOL:


----------



## Kelme (3. November 2011)

lomole


----------



## Optimizer (3. November 2011)

Kelme schrieb:


> lomole


Ist das das Brüderchen von guacamole?


----------



## Joshua60 (3. November 2011)

deswegen ist das Internet hier so langsam  
zitatloser Gruss


----------



## lomo (3. November 2011)

Joshua60 schrieb:


> deswegen ist das Internet hier so langsam
> zitatloser Gruss



Soll ich noch mal?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (3. November 2011)

ye_olde_fritz schrieb:


> Wie ein kleines Kind. *Fußstampf*



Falsch!
Müsste lauten:



ye_olde_fritz schrieb:


> Wie ein kleines Kind.


----------



## lomo (3. November 2011)

donnersberger schrieb:


> ist die Verniedlichungsform von Lomo Lomolein oder Lomochen? :LOL:



Mmmmmh, ich glaub die Verniedlichung "Fräulein" wurde schon vor längerer Zeit aufgehoben. Ob dann eine Verniedlichungsform von "lomo" in Zeiten von Emmanzipation und Gleichstellung sowohl politisch als auch moralisch korrekt ist? 

Aber lomo an sich ist ja schon klein und niedlich ...







Back to topic!
Wo bleiben die Bilder und Filme?


----------



## Kelme (3. November 2011)

Ok, ein Bild.
























Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> von der heutigen kleinen Nachmittagsrunde


----------



## lukabe (3. November 2011)

Ich will auch!
Aber ein eigenes Bild:
Heute auf dem Weg zur Hohen Loog


----------



## Bjoern_U. (3. November 2011)

freak511 schrieb:


> Ich will auch!
> Aber ein eigenes Bild:
> Heute auf dem Weg zur Hohen Loog



das ist gar nicht so weit weg vom meinem so häufig gezeigten Bild von gestern


----------



## lukabe (3. November 2011)

Zigeunerfels, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bjoern_U. (3. November 2011)

jep


----------



## Radde (3. November 2011)

Tschabofels bitte


----------



## Bjoern_U. (3. November 2011)

hä???
was fürn Fels ?


----------



## Fell (3. November 2011)

Zigeuner werden auch landläufig Tschabos genannt... hab ich gehört


----------



## Bjoern_U. (3. November 2011)

wieder was glernt ! 
ist bestimmt deren Tarnnamen damit sie nicht als Schnitzel enden.......


----------



## Radde (3. November 2011)

Bei mir is das der Tschabofels... Zur AufklÃ¤rung: Der Tschabo ist hier die seltene Spezies, die dir "dei Velo tschort" und mit dem Schrottlaster rumfÃ¤hrt.

â¬:

Damits nich ganz so offtopic ist: 






 ein alter Festplattenfund aus der Gegend da.


----------



## `Smubob´ (3. November 2011)

freak511 schrieb:


> Heute auf dem Weg zur Hohen Loog


Dein Rad gefällt mir jetzt viel besser mit 2 richtigen Nippeln vorne zum rumspielen und längerem Standrohr 




Fell schrieb:


> Zigeuner werden auch landläufig Tschabos genannt... hab ich gehört


Zigeuner? Du meinst Gypsies??






...und schon wieder surrt mir "Golden Brown" durch den Kopf 




Radde schrieb:


> ein alter Festplattenfund aus der Gegend da.


Hab zuerst "ein alter Festplattenhund" gelesen und mich gefragt, was das wohl sein soll


----------



## freiraum (3. November 2011)

Mehr Bilder: 













Da:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/43747


----------



## Flugrost (3. November 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> ...und schon wieder surrt mir "Golden Brown" durch den Kopf



Mein Beileid.


----------



## `Smubob´ (3. November 2011)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Mein Beileid.


1. Macht nix, ich finds gut.
2. Snatch gesehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lukabe (3. November 2011)

Snatch is genial 
Mir gefällt mein Rad auch definitiv besser mit Nippeln und in lang


----------



## Flugrost (3. November 2011)

Nee, Snatch net gesehen aber der dämliche Stranglers Ohrwurm turnt mir seit mehr als zwanzig Jahren durch den Kopf - vorher haben die halbwegs brauchbare Töne[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lq1QobEu-0o&feature=related"]Stranglers 5 Minutes      - YouTube[/nomedia] hergestellt.


----------



## `Smubob´ (3. November 2011)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Nee, Snatch net gesehen


Dann hol das mal bei Gelegenheit nach, lohnt sich!


----------



## guru39 (3. November 2011)

Hier mal ein alt Herren Video   Ich hoffe das das nicht verboten ist


----------



## Flugrost (3. November 2011)

Die Nutten sind klar, wo is der Laster? Und warum so spät das Vid hier? Und überhaupt - lässt Du nach?


----------



## lomo (3. November 2011)

guru39 schrieb:


> Hier mal ein alt Herren Video   Ich hoffe das das nicht verboten ist



Was klackert da die ganze Zeit?
Die Dritten?


----------



## Flugrost (3. November 2011)

Man hört halt nicht mehr alles


----------



## Speedbullit (4. November 2011)

sauber, nur die nutten hab ich persönlich etwas vermisst


----------



## -Itchy- (5. November 2011)

Wallride



http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1009809


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HC-NitrousRider (5. November 2011)

-Itchy- schrieb:


> Wallride



yeah!  schön wars heute!


----------



## HeavyBiker (6. November 2011)

so ... mal wieder ein gegenpol zum oft gesehenen ff bild 
einfach herlich heut im wald ... entspannte xc tour mit ca [email protected]


----------



## HC-NitrousRider (6. November 2011)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> so ... mal wieder ein gegenpol zum oft gesehenen ff bild
> einfach herlich heut im wald ... entspannte xc tour mit ca [email protected]



du tier!


----------



## Teufelstisch (6. November 2011)

Herbstlaubtouren 2011 - die Letzte:

















Wolfsfelsen, an der Dicken Eiche und Jakobfels


----------



## HeavyBiker (6. November 2011)

das zweite bild ist hammer


----------



## Teufelstisch (6. November 2011)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> das zweite bild ist hammer


 
Merci. Hab versucht, die Stimmung einigermaßen abzulichten - aber in Echt war's gleich nochmal so schön...! 

Ebenfalls schöne Herbstfoddos von dir!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (6. November 2011)

Teufelstisch schrieb:


> Merci. Hab versucht, die Stimmung einigermaßen abzulichten - aber in Echt war's gleich nochmal so schön...!
> 
> Ebenfalls schöne Herbstfoddos von dir!



Ich war deshalb heute (nur kurz) und ohne Kamera unterwegs. Die Bilder sind nur in meinem Kopf .

@HeavyBiker: Was für ein geiles Trikot .


----------



## lomo (6. November 2011)

Teufelstisch schrieb:


> Merci. Hab versucht, die Stimmung einigermaßen abzulichten - aber in Echt war's gleich nochmal so schön...!



Jep. Manchmal kann man die Realität trotz aufwändiger Technik nicht eingangen bzw. wiedergeben


----------



## dave (6. November 2011)

Der Herbst dieses Jahr ist auch einfach gigantisch! 
Hatte leider erst heute eine Kamera dabei. Dabei waren die letzten Wochen für mich die schönsten des Jahres!




Rider: Flo17




Rider: icke


----------



## Lynus (6. November 2011)

@dave: tolle Bilder, aber wo zum Henker ist euer Absprung ? Ich kann da nix erkennen - oder muß mal wieder die Brille putzen ;-)


----------



## HeavyBiker (6. November 2011)

wenn das da ist wo ich denk dann is da rechts so ne wurzel an nem baum ... da kann man abheben


----------



## Fell (6. November 2011)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> das zweite bild ist hammer


 Absolut, des is sogar fürn Desktophintergrund geeignet! War heute auch unterwegs im Pfälzer Wald unterwegs. Was für ein Farbenrausch!


----------



## Radde (6. November 2011)

das ist son kleiner hubbel... ist lustig


----------



## dave (6. November 2011)

Jup, genau! 
Und ich wollte das Motiv gerade deshalb aufnehmen, weil man den Absprung nicht sieht.


----------



## lomo (6. November 2011)

Es wird mittlerweile früher dunkler und man muss seine Tourenplanung entsprechend danach ausrichten ....




Sundownerschorle von *lomo* auf Flickr

... im Hintergrund leuchtet schon der Mond ...


----------



## Radde (6. November 2011)

und jetzt denken alle wir fahren hier mit Hoverbikes, guter Plan!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Itchy- (6. November 2011)

sollen se doch... hovern macht gudde lauuune !



http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1010548


----------



## Teufelstisch (6. November 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> ... im Hintergrund leuchtet schon der Mond ...


 
Stimmt leider, heute bin ich relativ früh los, hab wenige km zusammenbekommen - und als ich heim kam, war grade die Sonne untergegangen (ich sollte aber unterwegs auch nicht so viel fotografieren...). 

Das andere flickr-Foto an dem Weiher - ist das der (dessen Name ich nicht kenne) an der Totenkopf-Höhenstraße?


----------



## Bjoern_U. (6. November 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6319838840/





der tiefe Blick ins Glas...... musst du dir das Bike schön trinken ? 


die Farben z.Zt. sind wirklich genial


----------



## lomo (6. November 2011)

Teufelstisch schrieb:


> ...
> Das andere flickr-Foto an dem Weiher - ist das der (dessen Name ich nicht kenne) an der Totenkopf-Höhenstraße?



Jep!
Hatte heute auch die große Dicketale dabei ...


----------



## Teufelstisch (6. November 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> Jep!
> Hatte heute auch die große Dicketale dabei ...


 
Sieht man!  Und wie heißt nochmal der Weiher...?

@Bjoern_U.: 

Den Höhepunkt der Farbvielfalt haben wir nun aber leider hinter uns, stellenweise war es heute auch schon ziemlich kahl an manchen Gehölzern!


----------



## `Smubob´ (7. November 2011)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> so ... mal wieder ein gegenpol zum oft gesehenen ff bild
> einfach herlich heut im wald ... entspannte xc tour mit ca [email protected]


Mit deinem Kreuz sieht so ein Kinder-Lenker einfach furchtbar unpassend und unbequem aus...  Ernsthaft: geht das nicht auf die Schultern/Handgelenke 


@ dave: einer meiner absoluten Lieblingstrails  Und sowieso sehr cooler Sprung. Davon hab ich auch noch eins von vor 2 Jahren - in "Schokoritter-Edition"  Fotofinger war da der metalfreak (oder wars bei dem der michar )








Lynus schrieb:


> @dave: tolle Bilder, aber wo zum Henker ist euer Absprung ? Ich kann da nix erkennen - oder muß mal wieder die Brille putzen ;-)


Das Teil kann sich recht überraschend anfühlen, wenn man sich beim ersten Mal gleich ordentlich abdrückt  Die Welle sieht auch aus der Fahrtrichtung völlig pipi aus, da würde man nie denken, dass man bis in die Kurve fliegt...




lomo schrieb:


> ... im Hintergrund leuchtet schon der Mond ...


Den hatte ich gestern aufm Heimweg auch im Auge. Noch etwas tiefer stehend und umrandet von von pinkfarbig angestrahlten Wolkenfetzen - herrlich!! Hatte aber leider keine Cam (+ Auflage/Stativ) zur Hand, um das einzufangen


----------



## HeavyBiker (7. November 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Mit deinem Kreuz sieht so ein Kinder-Lenker einfach furchtbar unpassend und unbequem aus...  Ernsthaft: geht das nicht auf die Schultern/Handgelenke



naja ... es geht grad noch so... aber der lenker hat "schon" sagenhalfte 660mm ... hab beim aufbau nix anderes in leicht und sichtcarbon gefunden das breiter wäre 
für die xc feile gehts grad noch so


----------



## dave (7. November 2011)

-Itchy- schrieb:


> sollen se doch... hovern macht gudde lauuune !



Du hast doch nur Raddes Foto mit PhotoShop geklont! 



`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Die Welle sieht auch aus der Fahrtrichtung völlig pipi aus, da würde man nie denken, dass man bis in die Kurve fliegt...



Ich bin bisher immer nur durchgefahren und fand's nun bei näherer Betrachtung vor allem überraschend, dass der Weg da ja nur einen leichten Bogen macht. Aus der Fahrt heraus hatte ich wohl wegen des Sprungs immer das Gefühl er würde dort einen Knick machen!


----------



## Bjoern_U. (7. November 2011)

von gestern



mal sehen wie lange es noch so schöne Herbstfarben gibt....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lynus (7. November 2011)

@ Dave, Smubob, etc.: Ok, das mit der Wurzel hab ich kapiert. Jetzt müßte ich nur noch wissen, wo der Trail ist. Sieht irgendwie nach Weinbiet aus, aber grüner Punkt isses nicht (oder doch ?). Bitte klärt mich mal auf (gern auch per PM)


----------



## -Itchy- (7. November 2011)

dave schrieb:


> Du hast doch nur Raddes Foto mit PhotoShop geklont!


----------



## Fibbs79 (8. November 2011)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> der tiefe Blick ins Glas...... musst du dir das Bike schön trinken ?



nach genug Schoppen Schorle hat man(n) evtl. 2 Gänge am Eingänger


----------



## Optimizer (10. November 2011)

Hab gestern auf meiner Festplatte noch die letzten Bewegtbilder meines nicht mehr existenten DMR's gefunden:


----------



## Dddakk (10. November 2011)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> so ... mal wieder ein gegenpol zum oft gesehenen ff bild
> einfach herlich heut im wald ... entspannte xc tour mit ca [email protected]


später Kommentar:
@heavy
Trikot passend zum Herbst: Blauer Himmel, orangenes Laub, im Monat November! Das Trikot ist wie für dich gemacht.
Du solltest Stilberater werden!


----------



## metalfreak (10. November 2011)

Wer Lust und Zeit hat oder eh am verkaufsoffenem Sonntag in Landau unterwegs ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Zimbo (10. November 2011)

Ab wann und wo kann ich "The Essence" kaufen?


----------



## metalfreak (10. November 2011)

Noch ist alles in Arbeit  erst ein Part ist zu 100% im Kasten. Der fertige Streifen bekommt auch ne Premiere und wird dann im Netz zur Verfügung stehen.


----------



## el Zimbo (10. November 2011)

Aber abgedreht ist alles, und ab jetzt ist "Post-Production"?


----------



## Radde (11. November 2011)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Aber abgedreht ist alles, und ab jetzt ist "Post-Production"?



Ahahahah ^^ der war gut  Klose mach mal hinne!


----------



## metalfreak (11. November 2011)

Morgen geh ich ja wieder mit der Cam in de Wald...


----------



## Fibbs79 (11. November 2011)

@Opti: 

der Bagger will sicher auch mal gefilmt werden 

war bissel den St.Martin suchen:



Kreuzelfelsen von fibbs79 auf Flickr


----------



## LX2000-Fan (11. November 2011)

Goil


----------



## Teufelstisch (11. November 2011)

@Opti: schöne Location zum rumkugeln! 

@Fibbs: Gediegene Nachtfoddos, wusste gar nicht, dass das Kreuzl leuchten kann!

Wenn's wettermäßig hinaut (d. h. kein Nebel), bin ich Sonntagnachmittag bis nach Sonnenuntergang mit der dicken Cam im Rucksack im Trifelsland unterwegs. Trifels bei Nacht fehlt mir nämlich noch in meiner Sammlung. Der wird ja auch Nachts wieder beleuchtet, oder?


----------



## LX2000-Fan (11. November 2011)

Trifels ist normalerweise beleuchtet
Willste nicht aus dem Sonntag einen Samstag machen?


----------



## Teufelstisch (11. November 2011)

LX2000-Fan schrieb:


> Trifels ist normalerweise beleuchtet
> Willste nicht aus dem Sonntag einen Samstag machen?


 
Danke für den Hinweis. Würde schon, geht terminlich aber leider nicht anders!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## metalfreak (12. November 2011)

Rider: SlipKoRn


----------



## lomo (12. November 2011)

Da steht'n Blitz in der Botanik rum ...


----------



## Radde (12. November 2011)

ein nicht blitzender Blitz...


----------



## Haardtfahrer (12. November 2011)

Nein, das ist eine Kamerafalle, die der PWV aufgestellt hat, um die bunten, possierlichen Rädertierchen zu bannen.


----------



## HeavyBiker (12. November 2011)

fettes bild... 

könnte mir geil vorstellen es mit dem scharfzeichner zu bearbeiten und dann alles s/w außer rider und bike


----------



## Berghaemmerer (12. November 2011)

Ich würd erstma versuchen die 80-90% Gefälle und 15Hm iwie rüberzubringen, warn übrigens ein lustiger Nachmittag mitm Altmetaller, Nico, Schorlebruder, Äxel u Maddin


----------



## SlipKoRn (12. November 2011)

Ihr habt da oben auf dem Shore gut schorliert wie ich das gesehen hab!?  immer dieser Suff 

Die Dimensionen des Drops/Steilhangs sind leider echt schwer rüber zu bringen. Muss man live gesehen haben... Aber glaub im Video kommts recht gut rüber


----------



## basti.rlp (12. November 2011)

wo war das denn? 

LG


----------



## guru39 (12. November 2011)

Zusatz: Bilder, Videos und Mukke aus der Region


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Guent (12. November 2011)

guru39 schrieb:


> zusatz: ...und mukke aus der region :d



:d


----------



## guru39 (12. November 2011)

schoiß Gema


----------



## HeavyBiker (12. November 2011)

schönes bike und die mukke is ja mal richtig tauglich


----------



## guru39 (12. November 2011)

Guent schrieb:


> :d


----------



## lomo (12. November 2011)

guru39 schrieb:


> Zusatz: Bilder, Videos und Mukke aus der Region



Ganz ohne Hammer und Dengelei?


----------



## guru39 (12. November 2011)

s, war schon ä gebastel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (12. November 2011)

Radde schrieb:


> ein nicht blitzender Blitz...



... dann trifft er dich auch nicht beim  .... äh, des war jetzt *ein* blöder Gedanken*gang*


----------



## guru39 (12. November 2011)

Radde schrieb:


> ein nicht blitzender Blitz...


----------



## metalfreak (13. November 2011)

Live Strip Racing Rider Radde


----------



## -Itchy- (13. November 2011)

Kurz und knackig !


----------



## metalfreak (13. November 2011)

-Itchy- schrieb:


> Kurz und knackig !


----------



## Osama (13. November 2011)

sorry, selten so 'nen rotz gehört...


----------



## Speedbullit (13. November 2011)

mir bluten die ohren auch noch


----------



## Joshua60 (13. November 2011)

dann besser mit ohne Ton


----------



## lomo (13. November 2011)

Speedbullit schrieb:


> mir bluten die ohren auch noch




Naja, von Musik kann man hier wirklich nicht mehr reden ....


----------



## -Itchy- (13. November 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> Naja, von Musik kann man hier wirklich nicht mehr reden ....


 

LOL 

wieso?
weil ältere semester eher auf classik rock, folksmusik oder wie im "video" zuvor kuschelrock stehen? (dieashow nenn ich sowas übrigens)


Außerdem, werdet ihr im video ja gewarnt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (13. November 2011)

-Itchy- schrieb:


> LOL
> ...
> Außerdem, werdet ihr im video ja gewarnt...



Ja schon, allerdings wird hier auch der Begriff "Musik" missbraucht.


----------



## HeavyBiker (13. November 2011)

LOL ... aber  dafür mal wieder alte strecken am ks gerockt zu sehen 
bin letzte woche mal wieder seit langem die FR zum friedhof runter gefahren, da muß echt schon ewig keiner mehr gefahren sein


----------



## -Itchy- (13. November 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> Ja schon, allerdings wird hier auch der Begriff "Musik" missbraucht.


 

Den Begriff "Musik", kann man mindestens genauso weit fächern, wie den des MTBikens .

@ HeavyBiker
für dich mag er alt sein... für mich wars der erste ausritt nach HD


----------



## Fibbs79 (13. November 2011)

Osama schrieb:


> sorry, selten so 'nen rotz gehört...



mit der Musik wirkt der Trail irgendwie so harmlos


----------



## HC-NitrousRider (13. November 2011)

ach gott stellt ihr euch alle an!  die musik ist doch mal was anderes ausßerdem ist es ja nur ein test video! da kann man doch mal experimentieren!


----------



## donnersberger (13. November 2011)

Joshua60 schrieb:


> dann besser mit ohne Ton



cooool


----------



## lomo (13. November 2011)

HC-NitrousRider schrieb:


> ach gott stellt ihr euch alle an!  die musik ist doch mal was anderes ausßerdem ist es ja nur ein test video! da kann man doch mal experimentieren!



Richtig! Denn wie heisst es?* "If it looks Schei$$e, it is Schei$$e!"* 
Ich musste auch lernen, daß "die Schönheit im Auge des Betrachters liegt"!


----------



## Andi 3001 (14. November 2011)

highdelberg 





Anflug auf Heidelberg von Andi 3001 auf Flickr

Bild by David Schultheiß

www.davidschultheiss.de
http://davids-photo.blogspot.com


vor zwei tagen...





Stereo über Heidelberg von Andi 3001 auf Flickr


----------



## Radde (14. November 2011)

wunderbar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radde (14. November 2011)

hmm dann halt doppelpost ^^


----------



## anulu (14. November 2011)

sehr geil


----------



## Berghaemmerer (14. November 2011)

Radde: köstlich und nebenbei auch noch sehenswürdig Richtung sauerstoffreichere Lagen geradelt. 

Neuen Pyjama auf Tauglichkeit testen:


----------



## Radde (14. November 2011)

Naja so sehenswürdig war das auch nicht ^^ Wir mussten uns erstmal drauf einstellen, dass es nun wieder in jeder Kurve rutscht... Pyjamabild ist top!

Achso @ Andi 3001's Signatur: "Doch was wirklich ironisch ist, ist dass das Krümelmonster keine Kekse frisst. Es steht auf Gurken und Salat, leben nach gesunder Art." - Das sieht nach aussen nur so aus...


----------



## Andi 3001 (14. November 2011)

blanke ironie  

aber wenns bei family guy vorkommt... das MUSS stimmen


----------



## HeavyBiker (15. November 2011)

so... hab da auch noch so ne dia show am start... 2 ....... ein gedanke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (15. November 2011)

Speedbullit schrieb:


> mir bluten die ohren auch noch


Und ich dachte schon: endlich mal wieder gemütliche Musik 




Radde schrieb:


> Sauerstoffmangel 4 (part1) - Die Eklons


Raddescharf!


----------



## Joshua60 (15. November 2011)

@Thorsten: wunderschönes Grün


----------



## Radde (15. November 2011)

und es geht weiter. Der klägliche Rest:


...und ja natürlich Family Guy hat immer Recht ^^


----------



## lomo (15. November 2011)




----------



## metalfreak (15. November 2011)

Hab ma Platz in meinem Zimmer gemacht und die Winterbitch abgelichtet


----------



## HeavyBiker (15. November 2011)

geiles ambiente


----------



## Berghaemmerer (15. November 2011)

Die Putzfrau hat wohl schon seit ner Woche Urlaub


----------



## Bjoern_U. (15. November 2011)

tststs da darf man doch gar net mehr rein.... 


metalfreak schrieb:


> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1015013



und im Hintergrund steht das wahre Gefährt


----------



## Jester_Jones (15. November 2011)

Hab hier noch ein Bild von meinem Urlaub in Boppard


----------



## Christian86 (15. November 2011)

metalfreak schrieb:


> Hab ma Platz in meinem Zimmer gemacht und die Winterbitch abgelichtet



Uuuh... ich bin mal nachts mit einem Kollegen dahin gefahren. Wir kannten die Halle(n) nicht und es war stockdunkel. Nur Licht per Handy. Das war schon übel ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## metalfreak (15. November 2011)

Wenn man da sieht was so rumliegt beginnt man auch nachzudenken, aber lässt es schnell wieder sein. Wenn man da allein unterwegs ist hört man als die Geräusche anders


----------



## el Zimbo (16. November 2011)

Von draußen vom Walde, da komm ich her...























...zieht euch warrrm an!!!


----------



## Teufelstisch (16. November 2011)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Von draußen vom Walde, da komm ich her...
> euch warrrm an!!!


 
Die wenigen, optisch schönen Seiten dieser öden Wetterlage!  Wenn der Pfälzerwald doch wenigstens einen Berg über 900m hätte...! Bin schon so Dauergraudepressiv, dass ich evtl. am Wochenende mal das Bike in den Kofferraum lade und gen Vogesen oder Schwarzwald steuere. endlich raus aus dieser Suppe!


----------



## Bjoern_U. (16. November 2011)

Teufelstisch schrieb:


> Bin schon so Dauergraudepressiv,[....] endlich raus aus dieser Suppe!


dito !
daher gehts morgen Nachmittag nach Ehrwald für 2 Touren im Zugspitzgebiet


----------



## el Zimbo (16. November 2011)

Zugspitzgebiet? Geht's da überhaupt über 900m??? 
Viel Spaß!


----------



## Radde (16. November 2011)

hm nen höheren Berg vermiss ich eigentlich nur im Sommer... Das gute hier ist, dass es sowas wie "Winterpause" nicht gibt ^^ (Das soll jetzt aber kein Ansporn für den Winter sein, mir das Gegenteil zu beweisen)


----------



## el Zimbo (16. November 2011)

Fie letzten beiden haben uns genug gezeigt, wird mal wieder Zeit für einen "pfalztypischen" Winter,
ohne Schnee und nie kälter als 0° C...


----------



## lomo (16. November 2011)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Von draußen vom Walde, da komm ich her...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hätten wir heute abend mehr Licht gehabt, hätten wir ähnliches gesehen ... der Winter kommt, Prost!


----------



## HeavyBiker (16. November 2011)

aha... es geht los


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (16. November 2011)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> aha... es geht los



Mit was?


----------



## HeavyBiker (16. November 2011)

winter


----------



## lomo (16. November 2011)

Yeah! 
Unn isch frääääh misch schunn so do druff!


----------



## HeavyBiker (17. November 2011)

mist... falsches WE


----------



## pfalz (17. November 2011)

Bissl was für Euch zum Aufwärmen...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fibbs79 (17. November 2011)

so könnte ich den Winter auch überbrücken 

... noch 2,5 Wochen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radler-01 (17. November 2011)

... und ich sitz unterhalb des Nebels und muß arbeiten


----------



## Dddakk (17. November 2011)

pfalz schrieb:


> Bissl was für Euch zum Aufwärmen...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



böh, Club Med, da sind wir noch zu jung dafür  

Sent from my Rechner, using Tasdadur.


----------



## freiraum (17. November 2011)

... jetzt auf'n Winebeat fahren und dann den Sonnenuntergang ... und nen amtlichen Nightride wieder runter ... tja ... schwelg


----------



## joah (17. November 2011)

freiraum schrieb:


> ... jetzt auf'n Winebeat fahren und dann den Sonnenuntergang ... und nen amtlichen Nightride wieder runter ... tja ... schwelg



Ich war grad, nen Berg nebenan! Traumhaft!


----------



## Teufelstisch (17. November 2011)

radler-01 schrieb:


> ... und ich sitz unterhalb des Nebels und muß arbeiten


 
So was ähnliches hab ich mir heute Vormittag auch gedacht, als ich die Weinbiet-Webcam aufgerufen hatte... Richtige Zeit, falscher Ort.

Hier kommt grade nach gefühlten 4 Wochen Trockenheit (wenn man von der Nebelfeuchte mal absieht...) leichter Regen runter.


----------



## Andi 3001 (17. November 2011)

Dddakk schrieb:


> Sent from my Rechner, using Tasdadur.



yes yes


----------



## Flugrost (17. November 2011)

pfalz schrieb:


> Bissl was für Euch zum Aufwärmen...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Wie öde, da kann man ja nur rumliegen und Haiflossen zählen.


----------



## pfalz (17. November 2011)

> Wie öde, da kann man ja nur rumliegen und Haiflossen zählen.



Aber nur in der Suppe...

@Dddakk

Der pure Neid....


----------



## Dddakk (17. November 2011)

Stimmt. Wenn du die Kamera in die andere Richtung schwenkst gibts sicher nen steilen Berg oder Vulkan.  Haben will!




Sent from my Rechner, using Tasdadur.


----------



## Berghaemmerer (17. November 2011)

Ich auch, rotglühende Lava im Background macht sich sicher gut mitm neuen Pyjama nebst Radel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyBiker (18. November 2011)

Dddakk schrieb:


> Sent from my Rechner, using Tasdadur.



wie geil ... das klau ich mir jetzt für meine sig wenn ich darf


----------



## Osama (18. November 2011)

oder
sent from my notebook, using zweefinga


----------



## el Zimbo (18. November 2011)

oder:
Sent from my Arbeitsplatz with my head on Tastatur...


----------



## lomo (18. November 2011)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> oder:
> Sent from my Arbeitsplatz with my head on Tastatur...



... with coffee in the keyboard!


----------



## el Zimbo (18. November 2011)

Im Moment mache ich gerade Apple-Spritzer auf den Monitor...


----------



## HeavyBiker (18. November 2011)

mist und isch hab ma grad die schnut ande kässpätzlin vabrennt vor lache ...


----------



## `Smubob´ (18. November 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> ... with coffee in the keyboard!


Das hat ein Kumpel letztens tatsächlich geschafft 




el Zimbo schrieb:


> Im Moment mache ich gerade Apple-Spritzer auf den Monitor...


PC-Tuning 


@ Thorsten: Än Gude noch 


Sent from shithouse using my Ei-Fon


----------



## DAKAY (18. November 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Das hat ein Kumpel letztens tatsächlich geschafft
> 
> 
> PC-Tuning
> ...



hab mir auch grad ne neue tastatur besorgt, weil des, mit dem äpple-säft tuning die hälfte der buchstaben verklebt hatte


----------



## Berghaemmerer (18. November 2011)

War heute in fremden Gefilden unterwegs, radet mal wo. Wer kennt den Fluss im Hintergund, eine kleine Hilfe, es ist nicht der Neckar, Rhein oder Speyerbach, auch nicht die Donau, der Nil, Kongo oder Amazonas, weder Missisippi, Hudson-River oder St-Lorenz Strom, noch der Columbia-River 



​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quente (18. November 2011)

"Schwenkerland"


----------



## Teufelstisch (18. November 2011)

Berghaemmerer schrieb:


> War heute in fremden Gefilden unterwegs, radet mal wo. Wer kennt den Fluss im Hintergund, eine kleine Hilfe, es ist nicht der Neckar, Rhein oder Speyerbach, auch nicht die Donau, der Nil, Kongo oder Amazonas, weder Missisippi, Hudson-River oder St-Lorenz Strom, noch der Columbia-River


 
Zwei Klicks und man weiß bescheid: La Moselle!

Wenn du die Angaben der Längen- und Breitengrade aus der Datei entfernt hättest, wäre es auch etwas schwieriger gewesen!  Aber Mosel bzw. Saar hätte ich auch getippt.

Bei Mehring war ich auch schon mit'm Rennrad unterwegs. Schöne Ecke!


----------



## Berghaemmerer (18. November 2011)

Ups, an das verräterische GPS hab ich ned gedacht


----------



## lomo (19. November 2011)

Nicht aus der Region, kein MTB


----------



## Kelme (19. November 2011)

@lomo: Hast du eigentlich einen Crosser? Ich finde, wir sollten vor dem nächsten Herbst einen Wörkschopp machen: How to build a Disc-Crosser.


----------



## lomo (19. November 2011)

Kelme schrieb:


> @lomo: Hast du eigentlich einen Crosser? Ich finde, wir sollten vor dem nächsten Herbst einen Wörkschopp machen: How to build a Disc-Crosser.



Nö, Crosser habe ich nicht. Habe zwar nen alten verranzten Peugeot-"Cross"-Rahmen (von olli  ), den wollte ich aber als Stadtschlampe oder Brötchenholrad aufbauen.

Aber so'n kredibler (Carbon?)-(Singlespeed?)-Disc-Crosser wäre schon was. Wörkschopp wird gebucht ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (19. November 2011)

bissl äktschn..





by David Schultheiß


----------



## SlipKoRn (19. November 2011)

Nochmal das schöne Herbstlicht genutzt um Bilder zu machen











Von Radde geknipst


----------



## Teufelstisch (19. November 2011)

Klasse Äktschnfoddos!!!

Zum Entschleunigen:


----------



## joah (19. November 2011)

Wo steht der Turm?


----------



## saturno (19. November 2011)

joah schrieb:


> Wo steht der Turm?



http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Luitpoldturm


----------



## joah (19. November 2011)

Danke


----------



## HeavyBiker (19. November 2011)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> bissl äktschn..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hey sehr fettes bild


----------



## Optimizer (19. November 2011)

Ein Pälzer Buwe, ein Spielplatz in der Palz, zwei Bagger.... ein schöner Nachmittag:


----------



## Berghaemmerer (19. November 2011)

SlipKoRn schrieb:


> Nochmal das schöne Herbstlicht genutzt um Bilder zu machen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sehr schön, Herbststimmung bzw Licht kommt perfekt rüber  Der Corner bleibt mir übrigens sowieso, da letzten Sa ungebremst drüber gerauscht, noch ne Weile in Erinnerung 

ps: mein erster offizieller Ride im nun "
tüvgeprüften" Bikepark T-Town


----------



## Radde (20. November 2011)

ohje es geht bergab... hab auch erstmal überlegen müssen wo der Turm ist, obwohl ich selbst schon obendrauf war... (wenigstens sah es da a bisserl anders aus)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berghaemmerer (20. November 2011)

Luitpoldturm bzw Hermersbergerhof erinnert mich doch stark an meine früheren Sünden


----------



## Kelme (20. November 2011)

GBB-Rittermahl_2011_13.jpg von kelme_sis auf Flickr


----------



## lomo (20. November 2011)

Nachtaktiv?


----------



## Kelme (20. November 2011)

Das Essen war gut gewürzt und ich musste mal raus ein Bäuerchen machen.


----------



## lomo (20. November 2011)




----------



## Quente (20. November 2011)

Kelme schrieb:


> Das Essen war gut gewürzt und ich musste mal raus ein Bäuerchen machen.




zum glück musstest du nicht ...... oder doch?


----------



## lomo (20. November 2011)

Kelme schrieb:


> GBB-Rittermahl_2011_13.jpg von kelme_sis auf Flickr



Spuck's raus! 




[GBB] Rittermahl - Feuer4 von *lomo* auf Flickr


----------



## HeavyBiker (20. November 2011)

erster night ride , neues spielzeug 





war unglaublich geil und angenehm da oben


----------



## Teufelstisch (20. November 2011)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> erster night ride , neues spielzeug
> war unglaublich geil und angenehm da oben


 
Sehr geniales Foto!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (21. November 2011)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> erster night ride , neues spielzeug
> 
> 
> war unglaublich geil und angenehm da oben



nice!


----------



## Mausoline (21. November 2011)

Gestern um Mittag


----------



## BejayMTB (21. November 2011)

Und wo war ich heute unterwegs?


----------



## lomo (21. November 2011)

Fullface-Helm 




[GBB] Rittermahl - Fullfacehelm von *lomo* auf Flickr


----------



## HeavyBiker (21. November 2011)

@mausoline

ganz schön duster für mittagszeit


----------



## Mausoline (21. November 2011)

Na ja, ich glaub es war 1/2 12 
 und irgendwie schaffts die Sonne bei euch in der Pfalz grad nicht so richtig durchzudrücken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Houschter (21. November 2011)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Na ja, ich glaub es war 1/2 12
> und irgendwie schaffts die Sonne bei euch in der Pfalz grad nicht so richtig durchzudrücken



Hmmm, da machst wohl was falsch. War heut aufm Weinbiet, Stabenberg, mittleren Stoppel und Kaisergarten, überall hat mir die Sonne zugelacht. A Draum war des...


----------



## Mausoline (22. November 2011)

......aber heut hab i arbeiten müssen


----------



## Teufelstisch (24. November 2011)

Ein absoluter Megahammer-Traumtag! 





Anklicken, führt zum Album.


----------



## `Smubob´ (24. November 2011)

Leck mich am Arsch  Selten das "Watte-Meer" so schön eingefangen gesehen


----------



## HeavyBiker (24. November 2011)

einfach WOW


----------



## el Zimbo (24. November 2011)

Seit wann kann man hier Arsch schreiben?

Genialen Bilders!


----------



## Teufelstisch (24. November 2011)

Danke!

Mehr als A....kalt war es jedenfalls dann auch in der Abfahrt vom Rehberg. Hab die 37 Grad glaub ich immer noch nicht wieder erreicht...!


----------



## soulrocker (24. November 2011)

Teufelstisch schrieb:


> Ein absoluter Megahammer-Traumtag!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow, zur richtigen Zeit am richtigen Ort...unbezahlbar. Finde alle Bilder Hammer


----------



## hossianajoe (24. November 2011)

Teufelstisch schrieb:


> Ein absoluter Megahammer-Traumtag!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich hab mir mal Deine anderen Fotos angesehen , echt super !
Du hast ein absolutes Händchen für Perspektiven , Stimmung einfangen und 
richtige Belichtung , Respekt!


----------



## `Smubob´ (24. November 2011)

Arsch geht schon lange  Nur ********, **** und ****en gehen immer noch nicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BejayMTB (24. November 2011)

Lichtblicke gibts auch mal bei dem Nebel....


----------



## lomo (24. November 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Arsch geht schon lange  Nur ********, **** und ****en gehen immer noch nicht...



So ne ******** aber auch!
Ich probier mal aus ....  "Tour de France"
Mh, das geht, in nem anderem Forum macht der Wortfilter "Apothekerrundfahrt im westlichen Ausland" draus 

@Teufelstisch: "kühle" Bilder, sehr schön


----------



## Hanebber (24. November 2011)

Teufelstisch schrieb:


> Ein absoluter Megahammer-Traumtag!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Bin auch begeistert , der Nebel zum Himmel wie ein Strich wirkt fast künstlich!  - um wieviel Uhr hast Du das geschossen?


----------



## lomo (24. November 2011)

Hanebber schrieb:


> Bin auch begeistert , der Nebel zum Himmel wie ein Strich wirkt fast künstlich!  - um wieviel Uhr hast Du das geschossen?



Exif-Daten:
Hersteller Canon  
Kamera Canon EOS 550D  
*Datum/Zeit 2011-11-24 19:53:48  *Blende f/11  
Belichtungszeit 1/500 s  
ISO 100  
Brennweite (35 mm) n/a  
Brennweite (echt) 28 mm  
Koordinaten n/a  
Speicherplatz belegt 273.6 KB


----------



## Houschter (24. November 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> *Datum/Zeit 2011-11-24 19:53:48  *



Um die Zeit ist in der Pfalz stockfinstere Nacht, da passt was net! 
- 3 Stunden könnte passen


----------



## lomo (24. November 2011)

Houschter schrieb:


> Um die Zeit ist in der Pfalz stockfinstere Nacht, da passt was net!
> - 3 Stunden könnte passen



Layer 8-Problem!


----------



## Houschter (24. November 2011)

Offensichtlich!


----------



## Teufelstisch (24. November 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> Layer 8-Problem!


 
Danke, Danke! Die Aufnahmezeiten im Exif sind falsch, weil ich die Fotos verkleinert habe und mein Grafikprogramm die Zeit der letzten Änderung einfügt.

@Hanebber: Das am Orensfels wurde genau um 15:39:05 Uhr aufgenommen! 

Die harte, klar sichtbare Dunst- und Nebelgrenze war in der Tat fantastisch anzusehen - drüber Fernsicht bis zum Abwinken! Die Hornisgrinde kriegt man ja auch nur seltenst so klar erkennbar zu Gesicht wie heute!


----------



## `Smubob´ (25. November 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> Ich probier mal aus ....  "Tour de France"
> Mh, das geht, in nem anderem Forum macht der Wortfilter "Apothekerrundfahrt im westlichen Ausland" draus


Na das Forum ist aber wirklich "anders"!  (ja, ich weiß, welches du meinst...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berghaemmerer (25. November 2011)

Kleines Radd -Türchen in Fronkreich, auch ganz&gar ned ned aufs Treten reduziert


----------



## eL (25. November 2011)

das erklärt dann auch warum lomo so anders iss ;-)


----------



## guru39 (25. November 2011)




----------



## Bjoern_U. (25. November 2011)

so kann es aussehen wenn (endlich) mal alle in die richtige Richtung am Strang ziehen
auch wenn das sicher ein Haufen Arbeit war, ist und bleibt den ein oder anderen Verwaltungs- oder Natur"freund" Dickschädel dafür zu begeistern

Auch der Pressetext ist erfreulich objektiv geschrieben und verzichtet auf die übliche Polemik nach dem Motto "Mountainbiker sind hirnlose Spinner und haben in (unserem) Wald nicht zu suchen"

Bleibt nur zu hoffen, dass nun die "normalen" Touren & Genussbiker nicht ständig mit dem Hinweis "ihr habt doch jetzt do hinne euer Strecke, fahrt gefälligst dort" blöd angemacht werden, nur weil der 08/15 Meckerer den DH'ler nicht vom Tourenbiker unterscheiden kann


----------



## missmarple (25. November 2011)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> Auch der Pressetext ist erfreulich objektiv geschrieben und verzichtet auf die übliche Polemik nach dem Motto "Mountainbiker sind hirnlose Spinner und haben in (unserem) Wald nicht zu suchen"



Die Variante gab's ja vor kurzem in der RNZ...  

Umso erfreulicher, dass ein Schreiberling mal den direkten Kontakt zum Verein gesucht und einen wirklich gelungenen Artikel verfasst hat!


----------



## basti.rlp (25. November 2011)

Gästekarte 7,50 ... is ja wohl ein Witz, oder ... Bewusst so hoch damits mehr Mitglieder gibt ...?!

Sonst ist der Ansatz sehr vernünftig. Doch bei den Preisen wirds wohl viele Schwarzfahrer geben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bjoern_U. (25. November 2011)

du hast für die Verwaltung eines "Tagesgastes" den gleichen Aufwand wie mit einem der eine Jahreskarte kauft
und für den, der 3-4 mal im Jahr vielleicht (!) da mal fahren will ist das doch ok
der Local vor Ort, der 3-4 mal die Woche fährt, ist im Verein eh besser aufgehoben


----------



## basti.rlp (25. November 2011)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> du hast für die Verwaltung eines "Tagesgastes" den gleichen Aufwand wie mit einem der eine Jahreskarte kauft
> und für den, der 3-4 mal im Jahr vielleicht (!) da mal fahren will ist das doch ok
> der Local vor Ort, der 3-4 mal die Woche fährt, ist im Verein eh besser aufgehoben




Zeichnen sich zwei Extreme ab, doch was ist mit der goldenen Mitte? Bereits bei 7 Tageskarten wird der jahresbeitrag überschritten. Find ich schon ordentlich. Und 7 Mal im Jahr nach HD gehen erscheint mir als nicht viel.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (25. November 2011)

wenn man mal von dem Ã¼blichen Vereinstreiben ausgeht wÃ¼rde ich dann eben den Jahresbeitrag nehmen und entsprechende Vorteile noch mitnehmen
zumal das eben die Leute vor Ort unterstÃ¼tzt ohne die es das gar nicht gebe
7,5â¬ finde ich nicht zuviel, eher die 50â¬ zu gÃ¼nstig


----------



## strandi (25. November 2011)

Süper Gürü


----------



## lomo (25. November 2011)

basti.rlp schrieb:


> GÃ¤stekarte 7,50â¬ ... is ja wohl ein Witz, ...



Was kostet ein Mobilfunkvertrag? Was kostet eine TankfÃ¼llung?
Es geht nicht nur immer billich, billich, billich.
Die siebenfuffzich sollten es schon Wert sein, und ein Fuffi im Jahr ist echt kein Beinbruch ...


----------



## Osama (25. November 2011)

... noch zweimal tanken dann kommt peter zwegat
und mein 75" flatscreen ist weg


----------



## basti.rlp (25. November 2011)

Egal ... aber Äpfel mit Birnen vergleichen kann jeder ... deshalb BTT.


----------



## `Smubob´ (25. November 2011)

Absolute Klasse, selten einen so guten (Regional-)Pressetext über MTB gelesen  Habt ihr gut gemacht 




lomo schrieb:


> Die siebenfuffzich sollten es schon Wert sein, und ein Fuffi im Jahr ist echt kein Beinbruch ...


Sehe ich auch so. Wenn man 2 Mal in irgendeinen Bikepark fährt, sind die 50 auch schon voll. OK, da ist Lieft etc. mit drin und man hat i. d. R. mehr als eine Strecke, aber dennoch halte ich 7,50 bzw. 50 für durchaus nicht überteuert!


----------



## Speedbullit (25. November 2011)

Bei dem Preis der Gastkarten muss Auch. Berücksichtigt werden, dass der Verein diese Karten auf seine Kosten produzieren muss. Abgesehen von dem Verwaltungsaufwand.
Für Lac Blanc zahlt man für die Tageskarte 20,00. Oder 25,00 und verfährt einen Tank der mit ca 70 - 100  zu Buche schlägt.
Da sind dür den local dh 7,50  angemessen. 
Legt man den Mitgliedsbeitrag auf ein Jahr um sind das bei 50,00  4,10  im 'Monat.
Wer ein Rad für mehrere tausend  fährt, wird wohl auch noch läppische 4,10  übrighaben.


----------



## Osama (25. November 2011)

isch wäd mitglied, basta


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Itchy- (25. November 2011)

Ist ja schön zu sehen, dass sich pöööh ä pöööh doch was tut in der MTB Szene und freut mich für die ortsansässigen.

Als nicht HD local, finde ich aber das man sich mit so einer vereins sache verdammt "abgrenzt"...
und das angesproche thema "jetzt haben die biker ihren platz und der rest des waldes gehört dem fußvolk" ist doch so wie so genau das, was man damit bezwekt, vor allem wenn man dann noch die anderen, bestehenden trails wieder "rückbauen" will .

Vor kurzem war ich das erste mal in der ecke und habe mir die local spots zeigen lassen... wenn ich dann bedenke, dass die alle zerstört werden sollen und nur noch die tolle DH bleiben darf, für die ich dann noch kohle abdrücken muss... 
also dann fahr ich lieber nach lac blanc (was ein vergleich  ) !

btw. steht dort dann eigentlich immer so ein 1euro jobber rum, kontrolliert die vereinspässe und notiert sich die "kennzeichen", falls mal einer keinen hat und das von dem artikel angesprochene risiko eingeht, dort ohne versicherungsschutz zu fahren !? 

wie dem auch sei.. 
freut mich für die HD leute! 
Die bleiben dann halt unter sich... vllt ist das ja auch gewollt... nach dem motto "thats my gädddo".

Cheers


----------



## guru39 (25. November 2011)

1.) Das auf unserer Strecke nur Vereinsmitglieder fahren dürfen war nicht unsere Idee, sondern Bedingung der Stadt. Diese Entscheidung kann ich jetzt sehr gut nachvollziehen da es hier um
 versicherungstechnische Belange geht und die Stadt nicht dafür haftbar gemacht werden möchte wenn etwas passiert!

2.) Ja das mit dem Streckenrückbau ist so richtig, hat aber auch einen Hintergrund den ich jetzt hier erörtern werde.
Beim ersten Gespräch mit dem Heidelberger Forstamtsleiter sagte er uns das er nicht deshalb hier wäre um mit uns darüber zu sprechen ob wir eine Strecke bekommen sondern wo, ich dachte wow!!!

Jetzt bitte aufpassen, wichtig!: Er sagte das solange die Verhandlungen zwischen der Stadt und Verein andauern ein "Waffenstillstand" herrscht und das Forstamt keine der illegalen Strecken zurück baut,
das dann auch noch die anderen Trail´s die angelegt wurden verschont blieben hat mich schon sehr gewundert!!!
 Im Grunde könnt ihr dem Verein also dankbar sein, denn ohne ihn gäbe es also die ganzen schönen Trails in Heidelberg gar nicht!


----------



## Osama (25. November 2011)

-Itchy- schrieb:


> Die bleiben dann halt unter sich... vllt ist das ja auch gewollt... nach dem motto "thats my gädddo".
> 
> Cheers


 
genau,

wir möchten bei uns keine saarländer


----------



## Bjoern_U. (25. November 2011)

bedenkt bitte, wir sind in Deutschland !
die Vereinsgeschichte wird einer oder gar der beste Weg sein das auf rechtlich tragbare Füße zu stellen um z.B. so etwas wie Versicherung, Absicherung etc. überhaupt hinzubekommen
Die Sesselpupser in den Ämtern wollen eben auch immer Ansprechpartner haben
Privat ist sowas nicht machbar und als gewerblicher Veranstalter, dem automatisch vom Finanzamt Gewinnabsicht unterstellt wird, explodieren die Kosten da man alles erst einmal finanzieren muss. Als Verein bekommt man auch mal (kostenlose) Hilfestellung von Feuerwehr oder örtlichem Bauhof wenn es z.B. um Fällarbeiten nach einem Sturm geht.
wem die siebenfuffzig zuviel sind soll es eben lassen
dann bitte aber nicht jammern wenn es solche Projekte in Zukunft nicht mehr gibt


----------



## basti.rlp (25. November 2011)

Immer dieses Gedöns mit der Versicherung. Wenn ich mich wie ein Verrückter im Wald den Hang runterhaue ist das doch wohl immer auf eigene Gefahr. So dass letztendlich auch die eigene Versicherung (da zahlt man ja mittlerweile sowoeso Risikosportzuschlag) haftet. Oder versteh ich da was falsch?

LG


----------



## Bjoern_U. (25. November 2011)

falsch !
der Grundstückseigentümer (Waldbesitzer) ist immer haftbar da er per Gesetz verantwortlich ist für den Zustand der Wege etc. !!
und das auch wenn radfahren eigentlich nicht erlaubt ist !
Das ist der eigentliche Grund warum es mit dem erlaubten Biken im Wald etc. immer wieder Schwierigkeiten gibt. Die Umweltschutzbegründung ist i.d.R. nur vorgeschoben. Es geht schlicht um Geld !
Denn tritt ein Verein oder ein privater Veranstalter auf, ist der verantwortlich und damit Ansprechpartner für deine (Kranken)Versicherung. Die will sich nämlich meist die entstandenen Kosten zurückholen. Und was da an Bergungskosten, Behandlungskosten und wenn es ganz beschissen läuft bis hin zu Beerdigungskosten zusammenkommt, kannst du dir nicht mit deinen 10 Fingern zusammenrechnen.


----------



## basti.rlp (25. November 2011)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> falsch !
> der Grundstückseigentümer (Waldbesitzer) ist immer haftbar da er per Gesetz verantwortlich ist für den Zustand der Wege etc. !!
> und das auch wenn radfahren eigentlich nicht erlaubt ist !
> Das ist der eigentliche Grund warum es mit dem erlaubten Biken im Wald etc. immer wieder Schwierigkeiten gibt. Die Umweltschutzbegründung ist i.d.R. nur vorgeschoben. Es geht schlicht um Geld !
> Denn tritt ein Verein oder ein privater Veranstalter auf, ist der verantwortlich und damit Ansprechpartner für deine (Kranken)Versicherung. Die will sich nämlich meist die entstandenen Kosten zurückholen. Und was da an Bergungskosten, Behandlungskosten und wenn es ganz beschissen läuft bis hin zu Beerdigungskosten zusammenkommt, kannst du dir nicht mit deinen 10 Fingern zusammenrechnen.




ok verständlich. Nur sollte man in Hinblick auf das Downhillfahren vllt den Begriff Waldweg und Haftung der Eigentümer grundsätzlich überdenken.

LG


----------



## Kelme (25. November 2011)

Zur Abwechslung vielleicht mal wieder ein Bild?
Sogar mit Bezug zum Thema der letzten Einträge.


----------



## Speedbullit (25. November 2011)

-Itchy- schrieb:


> Ist ja schön zu sehen, dass sich pöööh ä pöööh doch was tut in der MTB Szene und freut mich für die ortsansässigen.
> 
> Als nicht HD local, finde ich aber das man sich mit so einer vereins sache verdammt "abgrenzt"...
> und das angesproche thema "jetzt haben die biker ihren platz und der rest des waldes gehört dem fußvolk" ist doch so wie so genau das, was man damit bezwekt, vor allem wenn man dann noch die anderen, bestehenden trails wieder "rückbauen" will .
> ...



Leider sind sämtliche dieser schönen trails nach der Rechtslage illegal.
Die HD locals können froh sein, dass die bisherigen Strecken so lange geduldet wurden.
Bei uns in der Pfalz wurden sämtliche Strecken nach kurzer Zeit dicht gemacht. Sei es die Rinne in Bad D oder die 3 trails an der kalmit.
Als einer der, der viel zeit in die Errichtung dieser trails gesteckt hat, bin ich froh nunmehr  legal schaufeln zu können.
Hätte der Verein nicht den Kontakt zu den Behörden gesucht, wären die anderen trails in hd wohl längst Vergangenheit.
Leider legt der deutsche Gesetzgeber dem Eigentümer und dem Betreiber solch einer Strecke die Verkehrssicherungspflicht der selbigen auf.
Duldet der Forst solch eine illegalen Strecke haftet er grob gesagt für diese, weshalb es immer das Katz und Maus Spiel geben wird. Mit bestehen der legen Strecke hat diese Spielchen ein Ende.
Wer nach wie vor gerne spielt, kann dies ja weiterhin machen. Es wird ja niemand gezwungen in den Verein einzutreten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teufelstisch (25. November 2011)

Sorry, aber könntet ihr das wirklich nicht in nem eigenen Thread ausdiskutieren?!


----------



## el Zimbo (25. November 2011)

Nein! Nicht schon wieder... 
Einfach das hier machen:   *.*


----------



## Quente (25. November 2011)

Geh macht mal einen Punkt






http://www.google.de/imgres?imgurl=...4231659618&page=6&ndsp=16&ved=1t:429,r:7,s:85


----------



## -Itchy- (25. November 2011)

Naja...
wenn man hier ein zeitungsartikel zu einem solchen thema postet, kann man davon ausgehen, dass eine solche diskusion vorprogramiert ist!


----------



## Radde (25. November 2011)

Ich hab heute mal was neues ausprobiert. Ist aber noch Verbesserungspotential vorhanden. ^^


----------



## Radde (25. November 2011)

Und Bilders (ganz viel)... totalst ontopic!


































und weiss jemand wie der Berg da heisst? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Der Schwarzwald war heut richtig gut sichtbar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teufelstisch (25. November 2011)

Radde schrieb:


> Und Bilders (ganz viel)... totalst ontopic!
> 
> und weiss jemand wie der Berg da heisst?
> Der Schwarzwald war heut richtig gut sichtbar


 
Sehr fein! 

Müsste die Hornisgrinde sein!

Hier war leider heute dann alles grau. Also "in the supp". War am Luitpoldturm, da haben vielleicht 20m gefehlt und er hätte oben rausgekuckt:


----------



## Radde (25. November 2011)

Teufelstisch schrieb:


> Müsste die Hornisgrinde sein!



Thx! Das gefrorene sieht aber auch cool aus!


----------



## Teufelstisch (26. November 2011)

Radde schrieb:


> Thx! Das gefrorene sieht aber auch cool aus!


 
Danke, Cool im wahrsten Sinne! Ich glaub, ich muss mir bald mal beheizbare Handschuhe zulegen. Wenn ich zwischendurch längere Fotostops einlege und dann in ne Abfahrt gehe... 

Von wo hat man eigentlich diesen schönen Blick auf die Wolfsburg? Und hattest du für die Nacht- und Dämmerungsfotos auch so ein Ministativ mit dabei? Das Video aus Einzelbildern erstellt?


----------



## Radde (26. November 2011)

Also den Blick auf die Wolfsburg hat man auf dem Forstweg oberhalb des grünen Bänkls, zwischen Speyerheld und Kühunger Quelle. 
Und ja ich hatte nen Ministativ dabei, was aber die Aufnahmen versaut hat. beim nächsten mal muss das große ran. Zur Entstehung: Da gibts so nen Gerät namens Intervallometer, mit dem man das Auslösen alle paar Sekunden automatisiert. Hab "der Gerät" noch nicht lang aber ich denke man kann damit lustige Sachen machen. Nur wenn der Wind dann das doofe Stativ verschiebt braucht man auch keine Stunde in der Kälte rumstehen...


----------



## Teufelstisch (26. November 2011)

Danke für den Tipp! Als ich noch in Neustadt studiert hab bin ich in der Kante auch öfter mal rumgefahren, aber jetzt isses halt doch arg weit weg von PS. Aber der ist mal vorgemerkt. Die Probleme kenn ich - mit meinem Ministativ (Rollei Tripod) bekomm ich mit der dicken, schweren EOS kein einziges gescheites Foto hin - auch nur der leiseste Windhauch und alles ist verwackelt. Für die kleine Powershot reicht es aber. 

Ich glaub, dieses Intervallometer haste hier doch schonmal gezeigt, oder?! Theoretisch könnte ich das mit den Intervallen auch mit der Kamerasteuerung über den Laptop machen. Muss ich demnächst mal daheim ausprobieren, auf jeden Fall ne gute Idee!


----------



## Carnologe (26. November 2011)

Mal was aus Österreich


----------



## metalfreak (26. November 2011)

Hab heut früh mal endlich die EOS Utility installiert. Leider nur die Version für die 50D griffbereit gehabt und es scheint so als hätte sich da ein Krümelchen Dreck auf dem Sensor niedergelegt^^

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iyQjPtq7NW4"]2011_11_26.mp4      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Bjoern_U. (26. November 2011)

mit Lightroom könntest du den Krümel bei einem Bild wegstempeln und per synchronisieren auf alle Einzelbilder übertragen


----------



## Radde (26. November 2011)

Teufelstisch schrieb:


> Ich glaub, dieses Intervallometer haste hier doch schonmal gezeigt, oder?! Theoretisch könnte ich das mit den Intervallen auch mit der Kamerasteuerung über den Laptop machen. Muss ich demnächst mal daheim ausprobieren, auf jeden Fall ne gute Idee!



Das Ding hab ich erst ne Woche ^^ Vorher hab ich ab und zu mit dem IR-Auslöser rumprobiert oder normales Videomaterial beschleunigt.

Und Ja Laptop geht, der metaltyp hat das so gemacht. wobei ich nicht auch noch nen laptop auf den berg schleppen möcht 

Ahso und den Alpencoaster kenn ich, sobald ich mal wieder im Stubaital bin fahr ich das dingens


----------



## Ferkelmann (26. November 2011)

Carnologe schrieb:


> Mal was aus Österreich



Krank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teufelstisch (26. November 2011)

@Radde: Dann war's wohl ein anderer...  Ansonsten: Ja, ist wirklich ein Problem mit der Rumschlepperei des ganzen Materials für Fotos im Dunkeln... Grade für den Transport meines richtigen Stativs ist mir noch nix eingefallen.


----------



## lomo (26. November 2011)

Teufelstisch schrieb:


> ... meines richtigen Stativs ...


Was für eines isses denn?


----------



## Teufelstisch (26. November 2011)

Ein hama star 260. Mini: Rollei Tripod. Evtl. ließe es sich auf den Schraub-Gepäckträger spannen, den ich noch hier rumfliegen habe; mal ausprobieren!


----------



## mac80 (26. November 2011)

Sehr schöne Stimmung bringen Deine Bilder rüber Marcus 

Und mit dem Video hast Du mich daran erinnert (nach dem Süd-Tirol schnitt untergegangen) dass ich was ähnliches noch auf ner externen Festplatte rumfahren habe.

Ebenfalls ein Zeitraffer (aus Anfang Oktober 2011) abends/nachts vom Koenigstuhl (m. Blick auf Heidelberg). Meine Nikon besitzt noch keinen Intervall-Mode und so musste ich "knallhart" alle +/- 5sec. den Auslöser meiner Funkfernbedienung drücken (das muss ausgesehen haben  ). 

http://www.youtube.com/user/mac69126#p/u/0/dYTv3Ebv-5I

Anbei ein aktuelleres Pic (diesen Monat) von der besagten Stelle:




Grz.


----------



## HeavyBiker (27. November 2011)

cool


----------



## Teufelstisch (27. November 2011)

@mac80: Auch ne sehr schöne Idee und klasse Umsetzung! Wie viele Einzelaufnahmen waren es dann am Ende insgesamt?


----------



## metalfreak (27. November 2011)

Versuch 2.0 mit sauberem Sensor


----------



## mac80 (27. November 2011)

Danke,

müssten so um die 360 Einzelbilder (ca. 30min.) gewesen sein. 

Grz.

ps.: Hab leider noch nicht gecheckt wie man das Video hier einbettet... / daher nur der Link


----------



## Berghaemmerer (27. November 2011)

Bikepark T-Town, Pic vom 19.11.11, Raddöö todesmutig am Auslöser, 0.2 Sek bevor ich ihn als Anlieger benutzen wollte 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			









ps:
in unserem Bikepark hier darf übrigens jeder fahn, auch Vereinsmeier die sonstwo Geld verlangen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyBiker (27. November 2011)

Berghaemmerer schrieb:


> ps:
> in unserem Bikepark hier darf übrigens jeder fahn, auch Vereinsmeier die sonstwo Geld verlangen



pöser purche 

btw... schönes bild 
...will auch endlich wieder richtig gas geben


----------



## Berghaemmerer (27. November 2011)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> pöser purche
> 
> btw... schönes bild
> ...will auch endlich wieder richtig gas geben



Hab ja auch ned behauptet dass ich mich hier als allerseitigster Liebling aufspiel 
ansonsten komm doch einfach ma rüber oder wir machen mal nen Treffpunkt aus

bis denne


----------



## HeavyBiker (27. November 2011)

muß mich noch 1-2 wochen zurückhalten aber dann meld ich mich bei dir auf jeden fall mal


----------



## Dddakk (27. November 2011)

..wie schnell bist du den bei dem Wallride?  Brauch man da vorher ein Astronauten-Training in einer Zentrifuge? So wegen den "G" und so.

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EXQKl-28zn0"]Centrifuge Training      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Berghaemmerer (27. November 2011)

.


----------



## Christian86 (27. November 2011)

Boah, ich würd auch so gern in Trippsadt fahren können wie ihr. Ich war einmal kurz da, als eine Wand stand.
Bin eigentlich nur übers Gelände "gelaufen". Ich hätt irgendwie tierisch Schiss, aber Bock.

Wenns mal wieder hundert Grad sind, muss mir jemand das Händchen halten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berghaemmerer (27. November 2011)

Dddakk schrieb:


> ..wie schnell bist du den bei dem Wallride?  Brauch man da vorher ein Astronauten-Training in einer Zentrifuge? So wegen den "G" und so.
> 
> Centrifuge Training      - YouTube



Gute Frage, um dich an der Wall senkrecht (also waagrecht zum Boden ohne seitlichen Grip am Reifen zuhalten) brauchst du 1g an der Wall, Abweichungen dazu lässt der Grip am Reifen zu (natürlich abhängig vom Radius und vom momentanen Speed) am besten immer Vollgas in den curved Wallride rein und aufmachen wenn man spürbar den Druck am VR verliert, merkt man früh alsn Rutscher und zu spät als Grobmotoriker wenns einem auf die Schnautze haut 
Die Radien der Wallrides sind ca 5m, die gemessenen Speeds von mir ca 33-36km/H, der Rest ist Mathematik


----------



## Kelme (27. November 2011)

Berghaemmerer schrieb:


> ...
> Naja wenn ich dich so anseh täten dir ein paar Höhenmeter mal wieder auch ganz gut oder is das Ganze ein Fake?


Schnarchdackel! Wenn ich diese Ausmaße hätte, würde ich mich bestimmt nicht in einen Burghof stellen und Feuer spucken.

Kelme - ich bin's nicht


----------



## Berghaemmerer (27. November 2011)




----------



## lomo (28. November 2011)

Berghaemmerer schrieb:


> ... der Rest ist Mathematik



Physik


----------



## Joshua60 (28. November 2011)

angewandte Physik


----------



## el Zimbo (28. November 2011)

@Bikepark-Crew/Berghämmerchen:

Lochbleche immer voll ausnageln!!!


----------



## Dddakk (28. November 2011)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> @Bikepark-Crew/Berghämmerchen:
> 
> Lochbleche immer voll ausnageln!!!



Das ist doch Leichtbau, so ähnlich wie Carbon....   

@Berghämmerer:
gut, also ca. 35km.....ich komm mal wieder gucken. Übrigens sind einige Biker da ganz schön weit oben an der Kante. 
Das drängt dann die nächste Frage auf: wie weit fliegt man dann.


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (28. November 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> Berghaemmerer schrieb:
> 
> 
> > ... der Rest ist Mathematik
> ...


----------



## metalfreak (28. November 2011)

Blubb


----------



## Bjoern_U. (28. November 2011)

Berghaemmerer schrieb:


> in unserem Bikepark hier darf übrigens jeder fahn, auch Vereinsmeier die sonstwo Geld verlangen


das ist aber schon fieses nach treten ! 
Denn dann musst du aber auch die Förderung durchs Ministerium und die ganzen Sponsoren ebenso erwähnen, wie auch das es sich um eine Sportstätte der Stadt Trippstadt handelt in der letztendlich die Stadt das Sagen hat. Das ist nicht nur (Versicherungs) rechtlich eine andere Nummer wie die "nur" von einem Verein ins Leben gerufene Legalisierung illegaler Trails. Zumal die in BaWü auch eine etwas andere Gesetzgebung haben wie wir in RHP 
Und Heidelberg braucht im Gegensatz zu Trippstadt mit Sicherheit keine weitere "Touristen" Attraktion. HD kennt man weltweit, Tripsstadt eventuell noch in der Vorderpfalz  
Bleibt abzuwarten wie sich das mit der Zeit entwickelt, gerade wenn die o.g. Geldquellen versickern und die Kosten z.B. auch aufgrund von nach Unfällen steigenden Versicherungsprämien für die Stadt steigen oder auch nur wenn die politischen Verantwortlichen nach der nächsten Wahl wechseln und die dem Projekt eventuell nicht so wohlwollend gesonnen sind.

Insofern seid froh das es so läuft und ihr eine tolle Anlage für lau bekommt !
Viele Engagierte in anderen Regionen können von so etwas nur träumen. (Stichwort Münchner Bombenkrater)


so und jetzt wieder Bilder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedbullit (28. November 2011)

schön dass doch noch jemand zu dem super kommentar was geschrieben hat.

hier auch noch ein bildchen, mann am drücke metalfreak


----------



## Guent (28. November 2011)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> das ist aber schon fieses nach treten !
> Denn dann musst du aber auch die Förderung durchs Ministerium und die ganzen Sponsoren ebenso erwähnen, wie auch das es sich um eine Sportstätte der Stadt Trippstadt handelt in der letztendlich die Stadt das Sagen hat. Das ist nicht nur (Versicherungs) rechtlich eine andere Nummer wie die "nur" von einem Verein ins Leben gerufene Legalisierung illegaler Trails. Zumal die in BaWü auch eine etwas andere Gesetzgebung haben wie wir in RHP
> Und Heidelberg braucht im Gegensatz zu Trippstadt mit Sicherheit keine weitere "Touristen" Attraktion. HD kennt man weltweit, Tripsstadt eventuell noch in der Vorderpfalz
> Bleibt abzuwarten wie sich das mit der Zeit entwickelt, gerade wenn die o.g. Geldquellen versickern und die Kosten z.B. auch aufgrund von nach Unfällen steigenden Versicherungsprämien für die Stadt steigen oder auch nur wenn die politischen Verantwortlichen nach der nächsten Wahl wechseln und die dem Projekt eventuell nicht so wohlwollend gesonnen sind.
> ...


----------



## BejayMTB (28. November 2011)

Traumhaft heute. Zumindest oben 













und nicht zu vergessen: Die Jungs beim Extrem Uphilling. Sie meinten runter führen sie mit dem Auto.... na, jedem das seine....


----------



## Andi 3001 (28. November 2011)

Speedbullit schrieb:


> schön dass doch noch jemand zu dem super kommentar was geschrieben hat.
> 
> hier auch noch ein bildchen, mann am drücke metalfreak



fand ich video schon stylish 

edith sacht:





by David Schultheiß


äktschn mit max schuhmann 8)


----------



## lomo (28. November 2011)

Speedbullit schrieb:


> schön dass doch noch jemand zu dem super kommentar was geschrieben hat.
> ...


----------



## lomo (28. November 2011)

Bild(er) von jemanden aus der Region:




Ausblick Maranello Palace von *lomo* auf Flickr

Issen Ausblick aus meinem Hotelzimmer und ein Rückblick auf den heutigen Arbeitstag


----------



## eL (28. November 2011)

aufbau süd pfalz hilft


----------



## basti.rlp (28. November 2011)

Morewood soll jetzt endlich mal die Bikes ausliefern. Will den Wald wieder unsicher machen und schöne Pics posten


----------



## el Zimbo (28. November 2011)

Aha! Da kommt sie ja schon langsam durch...






OK - Sonne schön und gut, aber wo ist hier die gewünschte Aussicht?






Dann muss ich wohl nen Schlenker beim nächsten Uphill machen und...






Aaaaaah!






Ooooooh!






Uuuuuund jetzt nix wie hoch im letzten Licht - Tschüß "Wiege der Demokratie".


Leider sah der untere Teil der Abfahrt dann so aus:






Zügiges Schrittempo, dauernd zwischen Volllicht und gedimmt hin und her geschaltet - ohne war die Sicht fast genau so gut...

...aber trotzdem war's einfach nur scheeeeeeh!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dddakk (28. November 2011)

Lomo: kein Nebel in der Po-Ebene? 
Hier hats 25-Meter-Sicht. 
 Aber auf den Bergen Mega-Fernsicht. 

sehe gerade: Im Westen auch!


----------



## guru39 (28. November 2011)

lomo schrieb:


>



Der war unterste Schublade 

Gruß,
Meier


----------



## Bjoern_U. (28. November 2011)

ich war heute den ganzen Tag unten in der Suppe.... 

dafür gestern ne schöne Tour gefahren
 und nein ich bin nicht der mit dem Hardtail 

btw...am Lambertskreuz habe ich mich mit ein paar Bikern unterhalten, u.a. einer mit einem neuen Cube Fritzz aus der Ecke NW, war das das jemand von hier ?


----------



## RogerRobert (28. November 2011)

BejayMTB schrieb:


> und nicht zu vergessen: Die Jungs beim Extrem Uphilling. Sie meinten runter führen sie mit dem Auto.... na, jedem das seine....



Die kommen mir bekannt vor die drei Vögel


----------



## metalfreak (29. November 2011)

Mal was ohne Bikes. Die Clips sind alles Rohdaten aus der 7D.


----------



## Optimizer (29. November 2011)

Heute mit Fibbs auf einer schönen Trailtour bei Inversionswetterlage:




@Fibbs: Sorry, dass heute alle Pädel hoch gingen (sogar die höhengleichen]....

Gruß
Der Optimizer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (29. November 2011)

Radde schrieb:


> Ich hab heute mal was neues ausprobiert. Ist aber noch Verbesserungspotential vorhanden. ^^


Der Übergang zum ganz dunkeln wirkt irgendwie etwas zu schnell... kann man das noch verändern?




Radde schrieb:


> Und Bilders (ganz viel)... totalst ontopic!


Gefallen! 




Carnologe schrieb:


> Mal was aus Österreich


Witziges Teil! Endlich mal eine Rodelbahn, wo man nicht in <1 Min. unten ist.




Radde schrieb:


> den Alpencoaster kenn ich, sobald ich mal wieder im Stubaital bin fahr ich das dingens


Mitm Alutech? 




el Zimbo schrieb:


> voll ausnageln!!!


Der Ausdruck klingt irgendwie nach glühender Vorhaut...




Speedbullit schrieb:


> hier auch noch ein bildchen, mann am drücke metalfreak


Ha, dann hab ich dich aus den ziemlich kurzen/schnellen Schnipseln vom Metalfritzen doch richtig raus erkannt.




metalfreak schrieb:


> Mal was ohne Bikes. Die Clips sind alles Rohdaten aus der 7D.


Benni geht unter die Künstler  Ist aber echt gut geworden, find ich.




Optimizer schrieb:


> Heute mit Fibbs auf einer schönen Trailtour bei Inversionswetterlage


So hell ist hier den ganzen Tag noch nicht gewesen...


----------



## Teufelstisch (29. November 2011)

@Opti: Grandiose Aussicht! Jetzt kommt grade die Sonne raus.´

Gestern in South-Dahnerica und ein Stückchen bei den Franzosen unterwegs: Da war wohl auch "Großwandertag" der Bitscher Kasernen, am Fleckenstein standen unzählige Armeetransporter mit erschöpften Tarnuniformierten rum, auf dem Weg zum Löwenstein überholte ich auch so ein kleines Trüppchen. Komisches Gefühl, wenn man da leise von hinten gefahren kommt und von weitem die Maschinengewehre herumwackeln sieht...













Achja - @el Zimbo:


----------



## Kelme (29. November 2011)

Hatte ich schon erwähnt, dass ich den Level in Sachen Fotographie hier richtig klasse finde? Gerade unter dem Aspekt, dass aus "gewissen Kreisen" den MTB'lern gerne vorgeworfen wird, dass sie die Natur eh nur als Kulisse nutzen und nicht richtig wahrnehmen, finde ich die Bilder nochmals besser.


Kelme - würde ich auch gerne können


----------



## Haardtfahrer (29. November 2011)

Genau, Biker lieben die Natur! Da soll auch welche drauf sein:


----------



## el Zimbo (29. November 2011)

@Haardtfahrer:
Natur ist alles im Bild, außer das linke untere Viertel...

@Kelme/Teufelstisch:
Meine Bilder sind leider "nur" Handybilder (C902 mit nachträglicher Farbkorrektur),
mit meiner kleinen Lumix wäre die Bildqualität wohl etwas besser geworden - aber das Motiv zählt! 
Eine "große" Kamera steht noch nicht mal ganz hinten auf meiner Wunschliste, bin eben kein Fotograf...

Generell bin ich aber immer wieder erstaunt, welche Bilder und Videos mittlerweile von "Amateuren" kommen.
Weitermachen!


----------



## `Smubob´ (29. November 2011)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> Genau, Biker lieben die Natur! Da soll auch welche drauf sein:


Das tut ja schon vom Zuschauen weh...


----------



## metalfreak (29. November 2011)

So die Endversion des Experiments 
Aktuell nur auf Youtube. Nächste Woche dann auf vimeo. Hab momentan immer noch einen basic account^^ Am besten in 720p oder 1080p


----------



## mac80 (29. November 2011)

@elZimbo: Fand's gestern ber. schön zu sehen Deine Bilder  , dachte aber nicht an Handybilder. 

@Teufelstisch: ebenfalls schön zu sehen 

grz.


----------



## jengo78 (30. November 2011)

@BejayMTB

Saugeile Bilder.Habe ich bisher noch nie da oben gehabt, daß Heidelberg und Umgebung so mit Nebel verdeckt ist.


----------



## FREAK-RIDER (30. November 2011)

erste Steilkurve im Bikepark Trippstadt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FREAK-RIDER (30. November 2011)

zweite Steilkurve im Bikepark Trippstadt


----------



## lomo (30. November 2011)

Aus der Rubrik "Heute unterwegs" ....




way back home 2 von *lomo* auf Flickr


----------



## Quente (30. November 2011)

...hoschd a dess fenschder widder zu gemacht?


----------



## Dddakk (30. November 2011)

Kurzstreckenflug?   tsts


----------



## lomo (1. Dezember 2011)

Quente schrieb:


> ...hoschd a dess fenschder widder zu gemacht?


----------



## lomo (1. Dezember 2011)

Dddakk schrieb:


> Kurzstreckenflug?   tsts



Neid? Ts, ts.
Dafür hatte ich die Reihe 29 für mich alleine!!!


----------



## Dddakk (1. Dezember 2011)

..bedient in Reihe 29 nicht diese schnuggelige Kurz-Rothaarige?


----------



## lomo (1. Dezember 2011)

Dddakk schrieb:


> ..bedient in Reihe 29 nicht diese schnuggelige Kurz-Rothaarige?



Oh, sie hat sich die Haare wachsen lassen ... aber rot-blond war sie in der Tat.


----------



## Osama (1. Dezember 2011)

und...?

was macht die so??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (1. Dezember 2011)

Osama schrieb:


> und...?
> 
> was macht die so??



Reden ... viel zu viel!


----------



## Osama (1. Dezember 2011)

na dann mussu ihr halt mal sagen  'bitte sprechen sie in dieses mikrofon'


----------



## Haardtfahrer (1. Dezember 2011)

.


----------



## lomo (1. Dezember 2011)

.... arg weit aus dem Fenster gelehnt!


----------



## -Itchy- (1. Dezember 2011)

Schlimm...

wie dieser ehemals tolle thread, zu einem chatportal für herren mittleren alters mutiert ist!


----------



## `Smubob´ (1. Dezember 2011)

Ok, dann zur bildlichen Unterbrechung auf die Schnelle der Mainzer Abendhimmel von vor gut einer Stunde.





Zwar mal wieder nur Handyknipse, aber die farbliche Stimmung bringts doch recht authentisch rüber


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Zimbo (1. Dezember 2011)

-Itchy- schrieb:


> Schlimm...
> 
> wie dieser ehemals tolle thread, zu einem chatportal für herren mittleren alters mutiert ist!




Ähem...
"sexuell aufgeschlossene Herren, fortgeschrittenen Alters" hätte besser gepasst. 

@Smubo B:
Du musst noch an deinem Horizont arbeiten.


----------



## Quente (1. Dezember 2011)

Rien ne va plus


----------



## raddüdel (1. Dezember 2011)

Mein erstlingswerk  
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gA2gjHHRfFE"]Kleine MTB-Tour durch den SaarlÃ¤ndischen BlÃ¤tterwald      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## FR.Chicken (1. Dezember 2011)

Auch Mäddels können Steilwandfahren.....Trippstadt


----------



## raddüdel (1. Dezember 2011)

Hier noch ein Video in eigener Sache 
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4UdQUuLZQ-4"]Flowtrail Ottweiler Trailer      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## `Smubob´ (2. Dezember 2011)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> @Smubo B:
> Du musst noch an deinem Horizont arbeiten.


Nope, das Bild ist absolut kerzengerade, ist sogar mit "Wasserwaage" fotografiert  Das Feld ist leicht hügelig und ab einem Stück rechts des Schornsteins ist eine Straße, die dort entlang läuft - auf die ausrichten wäre *richtig* schief geworden...


----------



## el Zimbo (2. Dezember 2011)

...aber es ist zu mehr als der Hälfte schwarz.
Ich würde das untere Drittel abschneiden, dann isses ein Panorama.


----------



## Optimizer (2. Dezember 2011)

-Itchy- schrieb:


> Schlimm...
> 
> wie dieser ehemals tolle thread, zu einem chatportal für herren mittleren alters mutiert ist!



Wir könnten alternativ ne *A*ltherren-*W*inter-*P*neu-Diskussion starten....


----------



## lomo (2. Dezember 2011)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Wir könnten alternativ ne *A*ltherren-*W*inter-*P*neu-Diskussion starten....



Wenn wir das Thema Laufrichtung des Reifens in Zusammenhang mit der  Fahrrichtung auf dem F-Weg dabei diskutieren können, gerne!


----------



## Optimizer (2. Dezember 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> Wenn wir das Thema Laufrichtung des Reifens in Zusammenhang mit der  Fahrrichtung auf dem F-Weg dabei diskutieren können, gerne!



Da ich dieses Geheimnis rausbekommen hab, bin ich von dort weggezogen, um mich neuen Herausforderungen zu stellen.

Btw. was empfiehlt man bei den jetzt typischen Konditionen (zumeist nasses Laub) an Pneus? Ist der Swampthing gut? Achja...abfahrtsorientiertes Tourenfahren ist mein Ding...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (2. Dezember 2011)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Da ich dieses Geheimnis rausbekommen hab, bin ich von dort weggezogen, um mich neuen Herausforderungen zu stellen.


----------



## Radde (2. Dezember 2011)

FR.Chicken schrieb:


> Auch Mäddels können Steilwandfahren.....Trippstadt



läuft die untere Line auch schon?






3-4 Stunden nach diesem Selbstauslöserbild lag ich im Metzelstift unterm Messer, nun erstmal 2 Monate pausieren. Kann ja nicht immer alles glatt laufen


----------



## Quente (2. Dezember 2011)

...uffbasse, du muschd uffbasse...
alles gute!


----------



## lomo (2. Dezember 2011)

Radde schrieb:


> ...3-4 Stunden nach diesem Selbstauslöserbild lag ich im Metzelstift unterm Messer, nun erstmal 2 Monate pausieren. Kann ja nicht immer alles glatt laufen



Autschn. Schnelle Genesung.


----------



## Haardtfahrer (2. Dezember 2011)

Gute Besserung! 

Schulter?


----------



## guru39 (2. Dezember 2011)

auch von mir Gute Besserung


----------



## Kelme (2. Dezember 2011)

Quente schrieb:


> ...uffbasse, du muschd uffbasse...
> alles gute!


Er muss Oww8 geben. Oww8!

Gute Besserung.


----------



## Radde (2. Dezember 2011)

Dankeschön!
Hatte ganz banal den Fuß abgesetzt und bin umgenickt, nun ist das Wadenbein durch und die Verbndung zwischen den Knochen wurde operativ wieder eingestellt. Nen Innenbandriss kann ich auch noch aufzählen ^^ Nachdem ich mich wieder aufgerafft hatte, kam mein bisher längster und schmerzhaftester Downhill 

Aber läuft alles gut, schneller als vor ein paar Jahren am anderem Bein


----------



## kawilli (2. Dezember 2011)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> Gute Besserung!
> 
> Schulter?



Schlüsselbein?

gute Besserung und nicht zu viele Schmerzmittel naschen ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kawilli (2. Dezember 2011)

Radde schrieb:


> Dankeschön!
> Hatte ganz banal den Fuß abgesetzt und bin umgenickt, nun ist das Wadenbein durch und die Verbndung zwischen den Knochen wurde operativ wieder eingestellt. Nen Innenbandriss kann ich auch noch aufzählen ^^ Nachdem ich mich wieder aufgerafft hatte, kam mein bisher längster und schmerzhaftester Downhill
> 
> Aber läuft alles gut, schneller als vor ein paar Jahren am anderem Bein



Kacke na dann noch mal alles Gute.


----------



## Radde (2. Dezember 2011)

Hab ich schon abgesetzt, Schmerz is nich umsonst son natürlicher Indikator, welche Bewegungen man besser nicht machen sollte..

Nunja jetzt hab ich mal Zeit das ganze Videomaterial des Sommers zu verarbeiten ^^


----------



## Joshua60 (2. Dezember 2011)

Auch von mir gute Besserung!
Tolles Selbstauslöserbild!
Erzähl mal da http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=551131&page=7
wie Du das Bild gemacht hast.


----------



## Teufelstisch (2. Dezember 2011)

Klasse Selbstauslöserbild! Und: Gute Besserung!


----------



## Bjoern_U. (2. Dezember 2011)

gute Besserung !


----------



## Lynus (2. Dezember 2011)

Gute Besserung Radde.
Ich freu mich schon auf die Videos ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Zimbo (2. Dezember 2011)

Happy Regeneration auch von mir, Radde.
Her mit den Videos! 

...wie's wohl z.Zt. dem Stunzi geht?


----------



## `Smubob´ (2. Dezember 2011)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> ...aber es ist zu mehr als der Hälfte schwarz.
> Ich würde das untere Drittel abschneiden, dann isses ein Panorama.


Ach das meinst du! Prego:








Radde schrieb:


> 3-4 Stunden nach diesem Selbstauslöserbild lag ich im Metzelstift unterm Messer, nun erstmal 2 Monate pausieren. Kann ja nicht immer alles glatt laufen


De Michar hats mir die Tage schon erzählt, sau blöd gelaufen  Gute Besserung! Aber besser jetzt kaputt als im Sommer - wobei das bei DIR ja relativ ist  Hoffentlich gibts keinen Schnee, dann gehen auch keine potentiellen Snow-Drift-Clips "verloren"...  Und wenn du rechtzeitig wieder fit bist, gibts ja sicher noch Möglichkeiten für 'gewisse' Snow-Shots...
Super Bild übrigens! Vor allem für Selbstauslöser 




Radde schrieb:


> Nunja jetzt hab ich mal Zeit das ganze Videomaterial des Sommers zu verarbeiten ^^


Na wenn wenigstens wir was von deiner Verletzung haben 




el Zimbo schrieb:


> ...wie's wohl z.Zt. dem Stunzi geht?


War da was oder einfach so...? 
EDIT: Ok, habs gefunden... shöne Sheizze...


----------



## donnersberger (2. Dezember 2011)

gute Besserung auch von mir


----------



## Joshua60 (2. Dezember 2011)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Happy Regeneration auch von mir, Radde.
> Her mit den Videos!
> 
> ...wie's wohl z.Zt. dem Stuntzi geht?


 
da gibt es ja den "Warwohlnix-Thread"


----------



## el Zimbo (2. Dezember 2011)

Ahh - ich dachte, dort herrscht Funkstille...


----------



## HeavyBiker (2. Dezember 2011)

@ Radde

schöner mist , gute und schnelle besserung !


----------



## metalfreak (2. Dezember 2011)

So war heut aufm Stabenberg und dann aufm Weinbiet. Beim 2. Uphill wurde es dann feucht. Bin vom Benjental aus aufs Weinbiet und anscheinend ist da ma wieder jemand am sabotieren. Es lagen mehrere Stämme auf dem Trail die definitiv keine Sturmschäden waren. Des weiteren lag an einer Stelle ein Steinhaufen...


----------



## Radde (2. Dezember 2011)

ooh diese hochwertigen iPhone Bearbeitungen, so künstlerisch und kreativ!



....NICHT!

Lass die Bilder halt original, dämliche apps...


----------



## anulu (2. Dezember 2011)

Gute Besserung Radde. Krass wie schnell und banal man sich sowas einhandeln kann. Wegen Fuß umknicken etwas gebrochen hab ich auch noch nich so oft gehört.

Das Selbstauslöserbild ist geil!


----------



## mac80 (2. Dezember 2011)

Gute Besserung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MoneSi (2. Dezember 2011)

Schließ mich an und wünsche auch gute Besserung!!


----------



## Berghaemmerer (3. Dezember 2011)

Radde schrieb:


> Dankeschön!
> Hatte ganz banal den Fuß abgesetzt und bin umgenickt, nun ist das Wadenbein durch und die Verbndung zwischen den Knochen wurde operativ wieder eingestellt. Nen Innenbandriss kann ich auch noch aufzählen ^^ Nachdem ich mich wieder aufgerafft hatte, kam mein bisher längster und schmerzhaftester Downhill
> 
> Aber läuft alles gut, schneller als vor ein paar Jahren am anderem Bein



Autsch, gute Besserung, komm dich ma besuchen, stell also demnächst mals Bier oder den Schorle kalt


----------



## Berghaemmerer (3. Dezember 2011)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> das ist aber schon fieses nach treten !
> Denn dann musst du aber auch die Förderung durchs Ministerium und die ganzen Sponsoren ebenso erwähnen, wie auch das es sich um eine Sportstätte der Stadt Trippstadt handelt in der letztendlich die Stadt das Sagen hat. Das ist nicht nur (Versicherungs) rechtlich eine andere Nummer wie die "nur" von einem Verein ins Leben gerufene Legalisierung illegaler Trails. Zumal die in BaWü auch eine etwas andere Gesetzgebung haben wie wir in RHP
> Und Heidelberg braucht im Gegensatz zu Trippstadt mit Sicherheit keine weitere "Touristen" Attraktion. HD kennt man weltweit, Tripsstadt eventuell noch in der Vorderpfalz
> Bleibt abzuwarten wie sich das mit der Zeit entwickelt, gerade wenn die o.g. Geldquellen versickern und die Kosten z.B. auch aufgrund von nach Unfällen steigenden Versicherungsprämien für die Stadt steigen oder auch nur wenn die politischen Verantwortlichen nach der nächsten Wahl wechseln und die dem Projekt eventuell nicht so wohlwollend gesonnen sind.
> ...



Ich trete niemanden, ich rede nur von Fakten, (das is übrigens meine Meinung und ich sprech da nicht im Intresse von irgendwem) Bikeparks die man kostenfrei benützen kann gibts nicht nur in Trippstadt sondern soweit mir bekannt mindestens auch in Boppard, Stromberg und Mehring, und davor zieh ich den Hut das die das so auf die Reihe bekommen haben - Punkt

ps:
und für lau hat die Anlage keiner bekommen, die ist zu 70% aus Eigenleistung entstanden, bist natürlich trotzdem willkommen


----------



## Berghaemmerer (3. Dezember 2011)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> @Bikepark-Crew/Berghämmerchen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


El Zimbo: die hat der Tüv so abgenommen, man braucht sich also deshalb keine Sorgen zu machen, wohl eher wie man da mal rauf oder rankommen will ohne sich weh zu tun


----------



## guru39 (3. Dezember 2011)

Hab auch mal wieder was gebastelt


----------



## Bjoern_U. (3. Dezember 2011)

Berghaemmerer schrieb:


> Ich trete niemanden, ich rede nur von Fakten, (das is übrigens meine Meinung und ich sprech da nicht im Intresse von irgendwem) Bikeparks die man kostenfrei benützen kann gibts nicht nur in Trippstadt sondern soweit mir bekannt mindestens auch in Boppard, Stromberg und Mehring, und davor zieh ich den Hut das die das so auf die Reihe bekommen haben - Punkt
> 
> ps:
> und für lau hat die Anlage keiner bekommen, die ist zu 70% aus Eigenleistung entstanden, bist natürlich trotzdem willkommen



die nötige Versicherung ist bei allen ein Thema !
ohne jetzt ausführlich recherchiert zu haben sind das wahrscheinlich (auch) alles Sportstätten der öffentlichen Hand, d.h. die jeweiligen Gemeinden/Kommunen übernehmen die Kosten/Verantwortung. Dazu kommen Sponsoren und viele ehrenamtliche Helfer. Eventuell gibt es wie bei euch auch noch eine Landesförderung oben drauf. Wenn das genug ist, also alle Kosten gedenkt sind, dann kann man so etwas auch kostenlos anbieten.
Frag doch mal bei euch nach der Versicherung, was die kostet und wer das bezahlt. Oder was ist wenn etwas kaputt geht, wer zumindest das neue Material bezahlt. Allein in euren Walls sind einige hundert  an Holz und Beschläge verbaut. Bei uns hier muss sogar die freiwillige Feuerwehr bald um jeden  für notwendige Ausrüstung betteln.

Wenn es dies Förderung, Sponsoren, etc. aber alles nicht gibt (weil z.B. politisch nicht gewollt oder weil...), dann kann man als Biker froh sein wenn die Gemeinde einem wenigstens eine Strecke im Stadtwald genehmigt bzw. zur Verfügung stellt. Die wollen dann (verständlicherweise) aber einen Verantwortlichen/Ansprechpartner haben, der quasi als Betreiber auftritt. Die entstehenden Kosten (Versicherung, TÜV Gebühren, Arbeitsleistung, usw.) muss dann der Betreiber tragen und da das durchaus ordentliche Beträge sein können, geht das dann eben nur wenn es kostenpflichtig ist. 

Wie gesagt, freut euch über die Förderung die euch da zuteil wird. 
Selbstverständlich ist das nicht !
Und hofft dass euch die jeweilig politischen Verantwortlichen wohlgesonnen bleiben und nach der nächsten Wahl dann nicht andere das Ruder übernehmen, denen das Ganze vielleicht ein Dorn im Auge ist.
Und ich bin mir sicher, wenn die Jungs in Heidelberg auch so eine Förderung bekommen würden, dann wäre es auch dort kostenfrei. Eigenleistung steckt auch bei denen einiges drinnen.


----------



## mac80 (3. Dezember 2011)

Ist doch ok dass sich mancher geoutet hat und auch noch ne Woche später zu seinem Wort steht...

Jetzt können wir weiter machen 

@Rainer: 

@Bjoern U. ebenfalls  bezieht sich jedoch auf's erste Kommi..


----------



## guru39 (3. Dezember 2011)

Berghaemmerer schrieb:


> Ich trete niemanden, ich rede nur von Fakten, (das is übrigens meine Meinung und ich sprech da nicht im Intresse von irgendwem) Bikeparks die man kostenfrei benützen kann gibts nicht nur in Trippstadt sondern soweit mir bekannt mindestens auch in Boppard, Stromberg und Mehring, und davor zieh ich den Hut das die das so auf die Reihe bekommen haben - Punkt



Hier sind mal die wirklichen Fakten!
Das ganze kostet unseren Verein Geld.
1.) Versicherung, im Moment 1500 im Jahr.
2.) Kaution, einmalig 1000. 
3.)Pacht, 300 Jährlich. 
4.)Werkzeug bis jetzt ca. 300.
5.) Beschilderung ca. 500-700.
6.) und zu guter letzt möchte der Bund Deutscher Radfahrer und der Badische Radsportverband auch noch Geld von uns was dann auch nochmal 1200 im Jahr kostet.

Warum sollten wir also nichts für die Gastkarten verlangen??????? Denn auch Gastkartenfahrer müssen versichert werden, was uns auch wieder Geld kostet! Wir sind nicht Jesus und uns wachsen auch keine Blumen aus dem Arsch 




Berghaemmerer schrieb:


> ps:
> und für lau hat die Anlage keiner bekommen, die ist zu 70% aus Eigenleistung entstanden, bist natürlich trotzdem willkommen



Wir zahlen zu 100% alles selbst, über 30% Bezuschussung wären wir richtig Happy!

Gruß Rainer.

PS: ich weiß das ich damit angefangen habe quer zu posten aber lasst uns bitte wenn es weiter Fragen zu dem Thema gibt bitte nach hier umziehen: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=478771 

PS 2: Danke Björn. 

du triffst den Nagel auf den Kopf


----------



## Bjoern_U. (3. Dezember 2011)

zurück zum Thema, also mol wieder Bilders..... 

zwar ohne Fahrrad, awer zumineschd do aus de Geeschend....




@Hockenheim





zwischen Altleiningen und Höningen 







@Ludwigshafen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (3. Dezember 2011)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> zurück zum Thema, also mol wieder Bilders.....
> 
> zwar ohne Fahrrad, awer zumineschd do aus de Geeschend....
> 
> ...



Kenn isch! Scheenes Bild


----------



## Flugrost (4. Dezember 2011)

Guru, weitermachen wie bisher. Was Ihr bisher geleistet habt und weiterhin leisten werdet ist richtig klasse. 

Shapeau!


----------



## Speedbullit (4. Dezember 2011)

mann am auslöser, metalfreak


----------



## Radde (5. Dezember 2011)

folgendes am besten nicht so Ernst nehmen


----------



## Bjoern_U. (5. Dezember 2011)

ah....jetzt...ähm...ja

der schwarze Balken am Schluss stört !






ich kann es nicht fassen, ich habs tatsächlich bis zum Schluss angeschaut !!


----------



## lomo (5. Dezember 2011)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hardtail94 (5. Dezember 2011)

Mein "Home"-Trail zur Entspannung nach der Schule:

**


----------



## nismo2002 (5. Dezember 2011)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> ich kann es nicht fassen, ich habs tatsächlich bis zum Schluss angeschaut !!



ihr Typen seid sowas von krank wie der Film geil ist... damit schliesse ich mich den Worten von von Bjoern_U. an


----------



## Fell (6. Dezember 2011)

Hardtail94 schrieb:


> Mein "Home"-Trail zur Entspannung nach der Schule:
> 
> **


 Hey das ist auch genau meine Entspannungstrecke  
Nur das in der letzten Minute kenne ich nicht bzw. bin noch nie da vorgestoßen.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (6. Dezember 2011)

Hardtail94 schrieb:


> Mein "Home"-Trail zur Entspannung nach der Schule:
> 
> **


kommt mir alles auch irgendwie bekannt vor....


----------



## Guent (6. Dezember 2011)

@Radde:
Hammer!!! Der Anfang is ja saugeil!!!

Und:
Gute Besserung!


----------



## lomo (6. Dezember 2011)

Hardtail94 schrieb:


> Mein "Home"-Trail zur Entspannung nach der Schule:



Hm, so'n Leben als Schüler ist schon hart ....


----------



## Hardtail94 (6. Dezember 2011)

> kommt mir alles auch irgendwie bekannt vor....



Die Strecke müsste so sein wie der obere Teil, ich lieb den Abschnitt so 



> Hm, so'n Leben als Schüler ist schon hart ....



Und wie  Kann halt nur so gut wie unter der Woche fahrn, am WE ist feiern angesagt


----------



## Deleted 48198 (7. Dezember 2011)

Hardtail94 schrieb:


> Und wie  Kann halt nur so gut wie unter der Woche fahrn, am WE ist feiern angesagt


 Ihr würdet besser für unsere Rente sparen. Angie gibt ja alles ins Ausland


----------



## Bjoern_U. (7. Dezember 2011)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Ihr würdet besser für unsere Rente sparen. Angie gibt ja alles ins Ausland


das was die jetzt sparen ist doch eh weg wenn wir (vielleicht) Rente bekommen
die sollen lieber was gescheites lernen und dann ordentlich Kohle verdienen
dann reicht es auch für unsere Rente


----------



## Deleted 48198 (7. Dezember 2011)

Perfekt, muss nur umgesetzt werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hardtail94 (8. Dezember 2011)

Was heißt hier sparen, das Geld is doch eh nichts mehr wert.
und da ich noch nicht in Immobilien oder ähnlichem rentablem investieren kann, muss halt wohl oder Übel das Rad herhalten


----------



## Deleted 48198 (8. Dezember 2011)

Hardtail94 schrieb:


> Was heißt hier sparen, das Geld is doch eh nichts mehr wert.
> und da ich noch nicht in Immobilien oder ähnlichem rentablem investieren kann, muss halt wohl oder Übel das Rad herhalten



Gut investiert. Ist ja auch Hardware


----------



## lomo (8. Dezember 2011)

Vielleicht isses in 20 Jahren dann "Classicscheissdreck"


----------



## BejayMTB (8. Dezember 2011)

Verdammte Axt, wir habens schon schön hier....


----------



## HeavyBiker (10. Dezember 2011)

...weil ich net mehr pennen kann, weil ich das vid mag und weil ich das bike mag


----------



## Radler-1 (10. Dezember 2011)

Gefällt


----------



## metalfreak (10. Dezember 2011)

jaja die langeweile...


----------



## HeavyBiker (10. Dezember 2011)

ja ja... so schön kann das leben sein 

... jetzt gehts aber erstmal mit family zu meinem dad für sauerbraten und knödel


----------



## Fell (12. Dezember 2011)

Meine ersten Geh bzw. Fahrversuche mit eigener Cam, welche ich vor ner Woche geschenkt bekommen habe. Noch etwas holprig, aber das wird noch (hoffe ich). Bekannte Location 

[ame="http://vimeo.com/33517053"]Biken im PfÃ¤lzer Wald on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Zimbo (12. Dezember 2011)

Manchmal kommt es mir so vor, als kennen die meisten Leute hier nur die eine Strecke...


----------



## lomo (12. Dezember 2011)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Manchmal kommt es mir so vor, als kennen die meisten Leute hier nur die eine Strecke...



Und dabei hat der Pfälzerwald doch so viel mehr zu bieten. Gestern wieder schöne Trails in der Randzone befahren ...


----------



## el Zimbo (12. Dezember 2011)

Und wo war der Herr am Samstag?


----------



## lomo (12. Dezember 2011)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Und wo war der Herr am Samstag?



Freies Training




GBB-slotit-Cup_12.jpg von kelme_sis auf Flickr


----------



## Fell (12. Dezember 2011)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Manchmal kommt es mir so vor, als kennen die meisten Leute hier nur die eine Strecke...


Kenne natürlich noch andere, aber irgendwie hatte ich Bock drauf  
Lasse mir aber sehr gerne noch andereschöne Ecken zeigen


----------



## Sarrois (12. Dezember 2011)

Hardtail94 schrieb:


> Und wie  Kann halt nur so gut wie unter der Woche fahrn, am WE ist feiern angesagt


 
Wart mal bis Du so alt bist wie wir, dann kannst Du unter der Woche auch nicht mehr fahren

Dann bist Du noch krank vom feiern am WE


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (12. Dezember 2011)

Sarrois schrieb:


> Wart mal bis Du so alt bist wie wir, dann kannst Du unter der Woche auch nicht mehr fahren
> 
> Dann bist Du noch krank vom feiern am WE



Booooaaaah!


----------



## HeavyBiker (12. Dezember 2011)

wieso is in dem vid erst breitbild und dann hochkant???


----------



## Sarrois (12. Dezember 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> Booooaaaah!


 
Außerdem kannst Du meinen Beitrag nicht mehr lesen, ohne ihn zu zitieren


----------



## Sarrois (12. Dezember 2011)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> wieso is in dem vid erst breitbild und dann hochkant???


 
2m-Regel


----------



## HeavyBiker (12. Dezember 2011)




----------



## Radde (12. Dezember 2011)

bada badamm... In der Videobeschreibung steht auch ein wenig die Entstehungsgeschichte.


----------



## Fell (12. Dezember 2011)

Sarrois schrieb:


> 2m-Regel


  Fast richtig, aber der wirkliche Grund ist meine Blödheit, hatte vergessen die Linse zurück zudrehen (war nen Tag vorher bei Rammstein in FFM, da war ich noch geflasht ). Und die ganze Zeit den Kopf vor dem Monitor schräg zu halten, ist einfach ungesund. Da hab ichs halt im Programm "richtig rum" gedreht.


----------



## Kelme (12. Dezember 2011)

Ah, ein Freund der herzhaften Musik. Mein kurzer und der Mann auf dem Klosterstuhl waren auch da und falls "belastbares" Material aus deiner Cam gepurzelt kommt, hätte ich (in Vertretung für meinen Kurzen) da durchaus Interesse. Rest per PN.


----------



## HeavyBiker (12. Dezember 2011)

Radde schrieb:


> bada badamm... In der Videobeschreibung steht auch ein wenig die Entstehungsgeschichte.



Das is mal wieder ein sehr geiles vid... echt top  ... vor allem mag ich die sache mit der traum sequenz 

btw... eigentlich müsstest im märz mit deinem alutech auch nach HD kommen


----------



## Radde (12. Dezember 2011)

spricht eigentich nix dagegen... bis dahin bin ich wieder fit!

... schon 54 beiträge... ohje das wird dauern ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Zimbo (12. Dezember 2011)

@Radde: Schönes T-Shirt haste da an am Schluss!


----------



## Sarrois (12. Dezember 2011)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> @Radde: Schönes T-Shirt haste da an am Schluss!


 
unn der coole Malojawinterstrumpf erst
Gibbed die nur einzeln für jeden Haxn
Wucher


----------



## Guent (12. Dezember 2011)

Super Video!!!
Hut ab & gute Besserung!


----------



## HeavyBiker (12. Dezember 2011)

Radde schrieb:


> spricht eigentich nix dagegen... bis dahin bin ich wieder fit!
> 
> ... schon 54 beiträge... ohje das wird dauern ^^



da hab ich mehr glück und bin früher wieder fit... war ja "nur" ne ausgekugelte schulter vor 4 wochen  ...trailfreies fahren geht schon wieder 

achja hier der link für alle die auch hintenungefedertundvornviel fahren und interesse haben

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=556543

tippt einfach mal was rein damit ihr aboniert seid


----------



## Andybopp (12. Dezember 2011)

Radde schrieb:


> Eine Szene wünsche ich Dir, hätte nie stattgefunden, ansonsten Hut ab Maestro und gute Genesung weiterhin.


----------



## Berghaemmerer (13. Dezember 2011)

Radde schrieb:


> bada badamm... In der Videobeschreibung steht auch ein wenig die Entstehungsgeschichte.


 Üble Geschichte, war mir vor 2 Jahren ähnlich ergangen, auch bei einem Manual passiert, dabei war das Schienbein noch an der frischen Luft...
Hauptsache das wächst wieder zusammen und du kannst bald wieder biken! 
Ansonsten noch was Aktives mit der Gopro hero2 vom lokalen Spassspot (die Helmhalterung wird noch stabilisiert)


----------



## HeavyBiker (13. Dezember 2011)

wehe wenn ich wieder fit bin ... dann komm ich auch nach t-town... ABER SOWAS VON


----------



## Berghaemmerer (13. Dezember 2011)

Wie du bist ned fit, hab ich was verpasst?


----------



## HeavyBiker (13. Dezember 2011)

vor kurzem schulter ausgekugelt  war bissi zu schnell unterwegs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berghaemmerer (13. Dezember 2011)

Das hatte ich zwar noch nicht, (hab mir dafür zweimal das Schlüsselbein zerlegt u 1x Tossy 3 beim Highsider mitm Moped), wünsch dir gute Besserung!


----------



## HeavyBiker (13. Dezember 2011)

danke geht schon, bin auf dem weg der besserung


----------



## Guent (13. Dezember 2011)

Gute Besserung auch von mir!


----------



## Radde (13. Dezember 2011)

Fand ich lustig, musste hoch


----------



## lomo (13. Dezember 2011)




----------



## Optimizer (13. Dezember 2011)

Radde schrieb:


> Fand ich lustig, musste hoch



Lauf Forrest! Lauf!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Zimbo (13. Dezember 2011)

Ist es ein Vogel?
Ist es ein Flugzeuch?

Nein, es ist ein(e) Laufrad(de)!


----------



## 01wheeler (13. Dezember 2011)

Radde schrieb:


> Fand ich lustig, musste hoch



so rein vom Bewegungsablauf liegt dir das Radfahren deutlich besser als das Laufen. 

Viele Grüße und gute Besserung.

Frank


----------



## Radde (13. Dezember 2011)

01wheeler schrieb:


> so rein vom Bewegungsablauf liegt dir das Radfahren deutlich besser als das Laufen.
> 
> Viele Grüße und gute Besserung.
> 
> Frank



Ja sieht irgendwie aus wie ein vorgespulter Pinguin


----------



## Teufelstisch (13. Dezember 2011)

Radde schrieb:


> Ja sieht irgendwie aus wie ein vorgespulter Pinguin


 
Endlich mal ein making of. Hab mich schon länger gefragt, ob diese Videos genauso entstehen! bike and run.  Wär mir persönlich zu nervig, aber im Ergebnis sieht es natürlich klasse aus!


----------



## el Zimbo (13. Dezember 2011)

@Radde:
Im Vergleich zu dem einen Waldläufer, der mir ab und zu begegnet,
siehst dein Laufstil richtig sportlich elegant aus...


----------



## Radde (13. Dezember 2011)

So nen alten Mann hab ich da auch getroffen, der meinte er rennt die Strecke fast jeden Morgen und teils auch den Steilhang hoch zum Bergstein ^^


----------



## Joshua60 (13. Dezember 2011)

Making of ist immer das Sahnehäubchen Hast Du eigentlich den GoPro-Minibildschirm zur Kontrolle des Bildausschnittes? Oder richtest Du die Gopro pi x Daumen aus? Da ist eine Spiegelreflex oder VideoCam natürlich auch überlegen. Ich muss halt nochmal fahren, wenn ich die Gopro falsch ausgerichtet habe.


----------



## Radde (13. Dezember 2011)

hihi, also das Video ist mit einer D3100 gefilmt  Die kann ein bisschen mehr. Aber beim gopro ausrichten hatte ich eigentlich nie probleme.


----------



## Berghaemmerer (14. Dezember 2011)

Na bei der 1280-960 wide (170°) -Einstellung is ja iwie alles drauf was nur davor ist.

Ps:
sehr stylisch den Treppenweg anner Loog hochgelaufen, manche Helden hier im Forum sind da selbst mitm Bike runter langsamer


----------



## Quente (14. Dezember 2011)

Berghaemmerer schrieb:


> Na bei der 1280-960 wide (170°) -Einstellung is ja iwie alles drauf was nur davor ist.
> 
> Ps:
> sehr stylisch den Treppenweg anner Loog hochgelaufen, manche Helden hier im Forum sind da selbst mitm Bike runter langsamer



 ...und brechen sich dabei auch kein bein.


gute besserung!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (14. Dezember 2011)

Radde schrieb:


> [Kontraste]


Meine Gratulation, auch im Namen meiner Eltern, zu diesem Meisterwerk! 




Radde schrieb:


> selbstfilmen hält fit!


Vor allem, wenn man (wie du) auf dem Video mit ordentlich Schmackes an der Cam vorbei rauscht.




el Zimbo schrieb:


> Nein, es ist ein(e) *Laufrad*(*de*)!


 


Ich habe schon seit gut 1/2 Jahr einige Fotos einer Flowtrail Session mit einem Kumpel auf der Platte liegen - jetzt dürfen sie endlich raus!  Ein Teil davon wurde in der (Grafik-Design) Diplomarbeit besagten Kumpels verwendet und deshalb bisher noch nicht "freigegeben".
Die Qualität ist trotz tauglicher DSLR durchweg eher mittelmäßig, weil ich leider nur stark runtergerechnete (und schon entgegen meinem Geschmack bearbeitete) Dateien bekommen habe. Wenn ich mal noch an die Originale komme, tausche ich die Bilder aus.





Mein neues Profilbild 






Das ich-schau-dir-in-die-Augen,-Kleiner-Photo wollte Gregor unbedingt haben...






Leider etwas überblitzt, aber trotzdem eines meiner Favoriten (wir haben an der Stelle sicher 10 oder 12 Aufnahmen gemacht...!)






Ein kleines Überflieger-Experiment - da hat es leider schon stark gedämmert und aus dem runtergerechneten Bild konnte ich nicht mehr herausholen...

_all photos by Gregor Oppitz_


----------



## Teufelstisch (14. Dezember 2011)

@smubob: kuhle Bildscher!

Ich hab heute nach ewigen Zeiten auch mal wieder auf'm Bock mit den breiten Reifen gesessen - eine kleine Regenpause ließ heute Nachmittag immerhin ein paar km auf der P-Town-Standardrunde zu.


----------



## guru39 (14. Dezember 2011)

Man sieht den KS im Hintergrund


----------



## BejayMTB (14. Dezember 2011)

Geiles Bild. Obwohl ich ja eigentlich eher Bilder in die andere Blickrichtung mag...(wie vermutlich dieses Bike auch  )


----------



## HeavyBiker (14. Dezember 2011)

jup, scharfes bild


----------



## Sarrois (15. Dezember 2011)

Radde schrieb:


> Fand ich lustig, musste hoch


 
Nein wie geil iss das den

Wünsch Dir gute Besserung, auf das Du bald wieder so Rennen kannst


----------



## lomo (15. Dezember 2011)

Teufelstisch schrieb:


> ... P-Town-Standardrunde ...



Deja vu


----------



## lomo (15. Dezember 2011)

Radde schrieb:


> hihi, also das Video ist mit einer D3100 gefilmt ...



Mit was für nem Objektiv?


----------



## Radde (16. Dezember 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> Mit was für nem Objektiv?



Also neu im Haus ist nur das bildstabilisierte 18-55m Standard. Von meiner D40 kann ich noch auf ein 55-200 mm 1:4-5,6G ED VR und meinen Lieblingsglaskaschde das 35mm 1,8 zurückgreifen.
Der Treppenweg ist ausschließlich mit dem 35mm entstanden mein ich... danach bunt gemischt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berghaemmerer (17. Dezember 2011)

Quente schrieb:


> ...und brechen sich dabei auch kein bein.
> 
> 
> gute besserung!!!!



Bergauf wohl ned aber mit ziemlicher Sicherheit bei der hier zwischendurch gezeigten (und souverän genommenen) 50cm-Stufe


----------



## Berghaemmerer (17. Dezember 2011)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> zurück zum Thema, also mol wieder Bilders.....
> 
> zwar ohne Fahrrad, awer zumineschd do aus de Geeschend....
> 
> ...


Respekt, was fährste denn da für Zeiten, bzw ist das kleiner oder großer (GP-Kurs)? War jahrelang auch Schrauber u Tuner bei einem DTC-Teilnehmer in den späten 80zigern und frühen 90zigern, und was kostet denn so ne Saison mit der Kiste?


----------



## Teufelstisch (17. Dezember 2011)

Grotten-Runde heute...!  Was man beim ziellosen herumirren so alles in der Randzone findet:


----------



## emek (17. Dezember 2011)

Also in Herford hab ich das Foto nicht gemacht....Heidelberg....


----------



## Osama (18. Dezember 2011)

*WAAS?*
ein politisch motivierter mord an einem bürgermeister in HD


----------



## Optimizer (18. Dezember 2011)

Teufelstisch schrieb:


> Grotten-Runde heute...!  Was man beim ziellosen herumirren so alles in der Randzone findet:



Petersberg?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teufelstisch (18. Dezember 2011)

@Opti: Genau. Seit Jahr und Tag fahr ich unten im Tal Richtung B270 mit dem Rennrad immer an den Hinweisschildern vorbei...  Da gibt es auch noch den ein oder anderen erkundungswürdigen Trail - mancher führte allerdings auch in Sackgassen. Ich hab gestern auch nen Einstieg auf das alte, tote Gleis durch den alten Fehrbacher Eisenbahntunnel gesucht, leider alles totalst zugewuchert. Man hört ja immer mal wieder, es gäbe Planungen, auf der Trasse nen Radweg anzulegen.

http://www.lothar-brill.de/inhalt/tunnelportale/3310-fehrbach.html


----------



## emek (18. Dezember 2011)

@osama; manche verlieren halt nicht nur ihr Herz in Heidelberg.....


----------



## Osama (18. Dezember 2011)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PFGf_y4JyOA"]Joseph Beuys  -  Ja Ja Ja Ne Ne Ne Excerpt      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Optimizer (19. Dezember 2011)

Teufelstisch schrieb:


> @Opti: Genau. Seit Jahr und Tag fahr ich unten im Tal Richtung B270 mit dem Rennrad immer an den Hinweisschildern vorbei...  Da gibt es auch noch den ein oder anderen erkundungswürdigen Trail - mancher führte allerdings auch in Sackgassen. Ich hab gestern auch nen Einstieg auf das alte, tote Gleis durch den alten Fehrbacher Eisenbahntunnel gesucht, leider alles totalst zugewuchert. Man hört ja immer mal wieder, es gäbe Planungen, auf der Trasse nen Radweg anzulegen.
> 
> http://www.lothar-brill.de/inhalt/tunnelportale/3310-fehrbach.html



Auf der anderen Talseite gibts noch zwei schöne Trails. Der obere ist die Markierung blau-weiss und darunter geht einer parallel. Der untere führt an einer Felsgruppe mit Ruhebank vorbei. Ist auch ein nettes Fleckchen...


----------



## Teufelstisch (19. Dezember 2011)

@Opti: Jupp, die auf der nördlichen Talseite kannte ich schon!

Heute mal alles ganz in weiß:


----------



## HeavyBiker (19. Dezember 2011)

mal bild von meinem 2. snowride diese saison , aber endlich mal in illustrer gesellschaft


----------



## HeavyBiker (19. Dezember 2011)

so... von heut am Weißen Stein


----------



## Guent (19. Dezember 2011)

Cool, das sah nach Spass aus! 
Im Frühling würd ich mich da auch mal einklinken wenn´s genehm is... für dieses Wetter hab ich einfach noch nicht die passenden Klamotten...
Und die Kondition ist auch noch nicht auf der Höhe bzw. auf eurem Niveau... ich arbeite aber dran! Und immerhin bin ich schon knapp 10 Wochen rauchfrei! 

So lang les ich halt hier mit und schau Bilder an...höhöhö!


----------



## Flugrost (20. Dezember 2011)

Hi Lev, alles klar?


----------



## Levty (20. Dezember 2011)

Rollt langsam wieder an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ritzelraser96 (22. Dezember 2011)

hey leute  

hier mein beitrag zum thread 
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KAImTxkWaJI"]Trails rocken  Manderscheid      - YouTube[/nomedia]

hab mit meinem kumpel ein paar singletrails rund um manderscheid (eifel) gerockt 
ich bin der im schwarzen trikot mit meinem ams 125 selbstaufbau 

würde mich über ein feedback sehr freuen


----------



## Tobsn (22. Dezember 2011)

Sehr Fein. :daumen
Waren auch schon 3x dort und hab sofort ein paar Abfahrten wieder erkannt.
Kann den Eindruck vom Video bestätigen, die Trails rocken.

Aber mach doch mal ne Version mit mehr Cuts. Maximal 10 Sekunden für ne Sequenz, dann wird das Video dynamischer und kurzer


----------



## rmfausi (22. Dezember 2011)

Ein paar Stellen habe ich auch wieder erkannt . Ich hatte die Eifel/Lieserpfad mit mehr Forstautobahn in Erinnerung.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Teufelstisch (22. Dezember 2011)

Nach dem Dauerregen noch 'nen kleinen Nacht-Ritt durch's Stadtgebiet gemacht:


----------



## lomo (22. Dezember 2011)

Nice!
Stativ dabei gehabt?


----------



## Teufelstisch (22. Dezember 2011)

Danke! Jep, mein kleines Rollei flexipod, passt noch in die Jacken-Rückentasche.


----------



## Berghaemmerer (23. Dezember 2011)

Meine heutige Antwort auf Dauerregen und graue Tristesse: einfach mal wegfahn und übern Tellerrand schaun, aber ein bissel feucht wars da leider auch noch 





 
comming in ca 30min


----------



## HeavyBiker (23. Dezember 2011)

nice  ... is das ein offizieller track weils da sogar beschilderung gibt?


----------



## Optimizer (23. Dezember 2011)

Teufelstisch schrieb:


> Nach dem Dauerregen noch 'nen kleinen Nacht-Ritt durch's Stadtgebiet gemacht:



Erinnert mich an Arbeiten gehen..... aber das Bild vom Sommerwald-Wasserturm ist auch schick!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berghaemmerer (23. Dezember 2011)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> nice  ... is das ein offizieller track weils da sogar beschilderung gibt?


 Thx - ja, der ist offiziell, hier steht alles drüber, ich hab mich hauptsächlich nur im unteren, trockeneren weil steileren Teil aufgehalten.


----------



## onlyTan (23. Dezember 2011)

Nen Kumpel hat mal gopro 2011 Material von sich zusammengeschnitten, viel Schweiz, aber auch ein bisschen was von der Region drauf.

[ame="http://vimeo.com/33978461"]Enduro 2011 on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Teufelstisch (23. Dezember 2011)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Erinnert mich an Arbeiten gehen..... aber das Bild vom Sommerwald-Wasserturm ist auch schick!


 
Tschuldigung, das wollte ich wirklich nicht...!   Danke jedenfalls.


----------



## Jester_Jones (23. Dezember 2011)

T-Town von oben 





Weitere Bilder und Infos gibts hier:
http://www.bikepark-trippstadt.de/


----------



## metalfreak (23. Dezember 2011)

Ma was altes rausgekruscht


----------



## HeavyBiker (23. Dezember 2011)

heut einfach mal on tour mit selbstauslöser... das geilste : kein wasser von oben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyBiker (23. Dezember 2011)

Berghaemmerer schrieb:


> Thx - ja, der ist offiziell, hier steht alles drüber, ich hab mich hauptsächlich nur im unteren, trockeneren weil steileren Teil aufgehalten.



danke für die info 

hier noch ein selbstknipse bild von heut


----------



## DEMOnstrant (24. Dezember 2011)

T town sieht so geil aus, ich will da unbedingt mal hin.


----------



## guru39 (24. Dezember 2011)

Hast Du Heimweh?


----------



## Berghaemmerer (24. Dezember 2011)

DEMOnstrant schrieb:


> T town sieht so geil aus, ich will da unbedingt mal hin.


 Gerne, schau aber dass du nen trocknen Tag erwischst. Hier mal noch ne andere Perspektive:


----------



## DEMOnstrant (25. Dezember 2011)

guru39 schrieb:


> Hast Du Heimweh?


Ach was, hier hats mega geilen Powder und wenn der Bikepark aufmacht is eh alles vorbei. Aber HD is auch cool


----------



## guru39 (25. Dezember 2011)

DEMOnstrant schrieb:


> Ach was, hier hats mega geilen Powder und wenn der Bikepark aufmacht is eh alles vorbei. Aber HD is auch cool



SWN

nach Whistler


----------



## DEMOnstrant (25. Dezember 2011)

Naja, aber die Heidelberger Trails sin halt auch geil. Viel mehr familiaeren flair und so.


----------



## metalfreak (25. Dezember 2011)

Für all die Fratzenbuch-Nutzer unter euch: Hab mal meine Bilder von 2011 in einer kleineren Auswahl zusammengefasst 

*Klick mich!*


Ansonsten noch ein frohes Fest


----------



## Luzy123 (25. Dezember 2011)

... Passend zur Jahreszeit  

 







Gruss und noch fröhliche Restweihnachten.


----------



## lomo (25. Dezember 2011)

Luzy123 schrieb:


> ...
> Gruss und noch fröhliche Restweihnachten.



Jep.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teufelstisch (25. Dezember 2011)

Luzy123 schrieb:


> ... Passend zur Jahreszeit
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Hachja...  Da war ich voriges Jahr an Heiligabend auch. Die Wunschzettel sind immer total goldig!


----------



## Levty (25. Dezember 2011)

Berghaemmerer schrieb:


> Hier mal noch ne andere Perspektive:


Springt ihr, oder fliegt ihr nur?


----------



## Berghaemmerer (25. Dezember 2011)

Das ist doch aus der Helicam


----------



## metalfreak (26. Dezember 2011)

Zum Jahresende noch mal ein kleiner Beitrag meinerseits.


----------



## mac80 (26. Dezember 2011)

Cool!


----------



## Levty (26. Dezember 2011)

Berghaemmerer schrieb:


> Das ist doch aus der Helicam


Also ein unbemannter Heli?
Frage war schon ernst gemeint...


----------



## Berghaemmerer (27. Dezember 2011)

Sind Luftaufnahmen vom November ausm bemannten Heli


----------



## metalfreak (27. Dezember 2011)

Heute was es sehr herbstlich im Wald. Ein Video folgt


----------



## HeavyBiker (27. Dezember 2011)

geiles bild


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## knut1105 (28. Dezember 2011)

richtig stimmungsvoll


----------



## Radde (28. Dezember 2011)

Der Winter 2009/2010 hatte da noch was auf meiner Festplatte abgelagert:


Alles Standardtrails (Loog, Weinbiet)


----------



## Radde (29. Dezember 2011)

was die annre widder schaffe...


----------



## SlipKoRn (29. Dezember 2011)

Wir hauen uns ein bisschen die Fresse ein  Bin echt aufs Foto gespannt


----------



## Berghaemmerer (29. Dezember 2011)

Ich auch, zum Glück hammwer ja (entgegen der Empfehlung) den Foddografen unten ned umgefahrn


----------



## Speedbullit (29. Dezember 2011)

Auf dem Weg zum Weinbiet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lynus (29. Dezember 2011)

@ Speedbullit: Ach ihr wart das gestern  Wir waren zu dritt auf dem Weg vom Weinbiet runter, als wir euch kurz vorm Gipfel gesehen haben. Haben aber auf Anhieb niemand erkannt und sind deshalb weiter gefahren. Fühlt euch nachträgllich gegrüßt ;-)


----------



## Speedbullit (29. Dezember 2011)

Gruss zurück


----------



## Bjoern_U. (29. Dezember 2011)

Speedbullit schrieb:


> Auf dem Weg zum Weinbiet


so unauffällig kann man den E-Motor verstecken


----------



## Kelme (30. Dezember 2011)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> so unauffällig kann man den E-Motor verstecken


So auffällig kann man Schmackes in den Waden haben


----------



## Radde (30. Dezember 2011)

Ein Hüpf aus wärmeren Zeiten:


----------



## RogerRobert (30. Dezember 2011)

> "the essence" - exclusive preview: im IBC TV ansehen


Die pfälzer Buwe rocken!

Und weil MTB-News wohl keine 50p verarbeiten kann, hier mein Testride aus Youtube:


----------



## -Itchy- (30. Dezember 2011)

Sehr geiles Bike das V3!
Schöner clip!



Hier noch ein Foddo:


----------



## HeavyBiker (30. Dezember 2011)

nice ... vid und pic


----------



## Speedbullit (30. Dezember 2011)

Fabse sehr geiles vid, das nächste mal gehen wir filmen und nicht Schaufeln


----------



## Teufelstisch (30. Dezember 2011)

@Radde: Kuhl!

Heute mal wieder auf'm Etschberg herumgecruised. Dabei zufällig im wahrsten Sinne in Teufelsküche geraten:





Und anschließende Mahlzeit am Namensgeber: 





... und noch ein frohes Neues 2012!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (1. Januar 2012)

So, heute unterwegs gewesen, das übliche Singlespeed-Neujahrsbild machen ... für's andere Forum. Kam am "Frauenbrunnen" vorbei. Und? Was soll ich sagen? Nix! Da sprudelten keine Frauen hervor ... weit und breit nix. Dabei hatte ich extra das Männerfahrrad dabei ... 




Frauenbrunnen von *lomo* auf Flickr


----------



## metalfreak (2. Januar 2012)

Gleich zu Beginn des Jahres wieder ein audio-visueller Beitrag meinerseits.


----------



## Optimizer (2. Januar 2012)

Teufelstisch schrieb:


> @Radde: Kuhl!
> 
> Heute mal wieder auf'm Etschberg herumgecruised. Dabei zufällig im wahrsten Sinne in Teufelsküche geraten:
> 
> ...



Dir auch ein frohes Neues!

Zu den Teufelsbildern (du hast die Teufelsschmiede vergessen....):
Hinterweidenthal braucht einen Premiumwanderweg.
1) haben die noch keinen
und 2) hätten die ausreichend (Trail)Potenzial.


----------



## HeavyBiker (2. Januar 2012)

Klasse Filmchen


----------



## Dddakk (2. Januar 2012)

Besser wie als SubaRTLII!


----------



## Teufelstisch (2. Januar 2012)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Dir auch ein frohes Neues!
> 
> Zu den Teufelsbildern (du hast die Teufelsschmiede vergessen....):
> Hinterweidenthal braucht einen Premiumwanderweg.
> ...


 
@Opti: Da haste Recht. Den oberen Teil des 11er-Wegs bin ich da auch das erste Mal gefahren, sehr fein!  Die Teufelsschmiede hab ich weggelassen; passte irgendwie nicht so Recht zu Küche und Tisch! 

Aber Hinterweidenthal fehlt wohl auch die Kohle, anders kann ich mir z. B. auch nicht so Recht erklären, warum der Teufelstisch nun bestimmt schon seit Jahren Nachts nicht mehr beleuchtet wird. Und die schönen Aussichtspunkte wuchern auch mehr und mehr zu (wie am Handschuhkopf oder Lipselust z. B.). Schade...


----------



## HeavyBiker (2. Januar 2012)

wenn ich DA biken will wo in dem filmchen gebiket wir, wo muß ich da GENAU hin um die trail einsteige zu finden... will morgen ziemlich früh rauf aufs bike und wäre für tips per PN dankbar !!!


----------



## RogerRobert (2. Januar 2012)

Speedbullit schrieb:


> Fabse sehr geiles vid, das nächste mal gehen wir filmen und nicht Schaufeln



Alles klar, machen wir. Ich hab zuerst saufen gelesen und mich schon gefragt ob ich womöglich nen Filmriss habe


----------



## Optimizer (3. Januar 2012)

Teufelstisch schrieb:


> @Opti: Da haste Recht. Den oberen Teil des 11er-Wegs bin ich da auch das erste Mal gefahren, sehr fein!  Die Teufelsschmiede hab ich weggelassen; passte irgendwie nicht so Recht zu Küche und Tisch!
> 
> Aber Hinterweidenthal fehlt wohl auch die Kohle, anders kann ich mir z. B. auch nicht so Recht erklären, warum der Teufelstisch nun bestimmt schon seit Jahren Nachts nicht mehr beleuchtet wird. Und die schönen Aussichtspunkte wuchern auch mehr und mehr zu (wie am Handschuhkopf oder Lipselust z. B.). Schade...



Vorallem die andere Talseite Richtung H-Stein ist auch nicht zu unterschätzen. Das Schätzchen überhaupt dort ist der Birkenblick:






Gibt gerade dort und auch auf dem kleinen Mühlenberg und dahinter Richtung Rappenfels noch sehr schöne Pfade sowie Treppen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedbullit (3. Januar 2012)

RogerRobert schrieb:


> Alles klar, machen wir. Ich hab zuerst saufen gelesen und mich schon gefragt ob ich womöglich nen Filmriss habe



mit filmen und dann saufen könnte ich mich auch anfreunden


----------



## metalfreak (3. Januar 2012)

Speedbullit schrieb:


> mit filmen und dann saufen könnte ich mich auch anfreunden



Hör ich da Filmen? Hab auf jeden Fall mehr als nur Bock auf Filmen und Fotos, aber leider is da u.a. diese graue Suppe hinderlich -.-


----------



## RogerRobert (3. Januar 2012)

Heut morgen hat die Sonne auf meinen Balkon geballert. Oben auf dem KS wars auf einmal verdammt kalt 

Aber morgen SWR3 19.45 Uhr Landesschau Aktuell BW wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe . Bericht über ein paar verrückte Radfahrer die da nen Verein gegründet habe und den Königstuhl runter ballern


----------



## guru39 (3. Januar 2012)

18:15 Uhr SWR regional und um 19:45 Uhr SWR aktuell


----------



## Fibbs79 (3. Januar 2012)

was hab ich verpasst?


----------



## Guent (3. Januar 2012)

Kann das bidde jemand aufnehmen und online stellen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rmfausi (3. Januar 2012)

Schau mal morgen Abend hier rein.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Teufelstisch (3. Januar 2012)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Vorallem die andere Talseite Richtung H-Stein ist auch nicht zu unterschätzen. Das Schätzchen überhaupt dort ist der Birkenblick: (...)
> 
> Gibt gerade dort und auch auf dem kleinen Mühlenberg und dahinter Richtung Rappenfels noch sehr schöne Pfade sowie Treppen.


 
Am Birkenblick war ich im Herbst mal.  Sah aber nicht mehr ganz so idyllisch wie auf dem Foto aus, weil der Zaun vorne kaputt war und dann notdürftig mit nem rot-weißen Absperrband abgesichert wurde.


----------



## Guent (3. Januar 2012)

Morgen bin ich 24h auf Arbeit...
Argh...


----------



## rmfausi (3. Januar 2012)

Dann halt übermorgen, ist doch eine Mediathek. Es sollten die Beiträge schon ein bisschen länger gehalten werden.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Guent (4. Januar 2012)

Ah jetzt ja...
Konnte den Link mit dem Handy nicht öffnen...
Aber da werd ich´s finden...danke!


----------



## guru39 (4. Januar 2012)

Nur für Dich Günt


----------



## basti.rlp (4. Januar 2012)

guru39 schrieb:


> Nur für Dich Günt




Top. Gibts da auch mal ne Einführung wenn man als Neuling hinkommt? Also jemand der einem den Weg dort hin zeigt bzw. wieder hoch wenn man unten ist?

LG


----------



## DEMOnstrant (5. Januar 2012)

alles sehr schoene videos und fotos auf den letzten zwei Seiten!


----------



## HeavyBiker (5. Januar 2012)

basti.rlp schrieb:


> Top. Gibts da auch mal ne Einführung wenn man als Neuling hinkommt? Also jemand der einem den Weg dort hin zeigt bzw. wieder hoch wenn man unten ist?
> 
> LG



einfach mitglied werden, dann geht alles wie von selbst


----------



## DEMOnstrant (5. Januar 2012)

Oder mal jemanden ansprechen, am Bismarckplatz sind ja oft Leute.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Guent (5. Januar 2012)

guru39 schrieb:


> Nur für Dich Günt



Aaaah, danke! 

Scheiss Arbeit...keine Zeit für das RICHTIGE Leben...


----------



## Guent (5. Januar 2012)

basti.rlp schrieb:


> Top. Gibts da auch mal ne Einführung wenn man als Neuling hinkommt? Also jemand der einem den Weg dort hin zeigt bzw. wieder hoch wenn man unten ist?
> 
> LG



Ja, kriegste alles gezeigt...mir als Anfänger hat man sogar mehrfach die ganze Strecke in Abschnitten erklärt und fahrtechnik-trainingsmässig war immer einer mit mir unterwegs, mir wurden Linien gezeigt und ich wurde auch gleich aus dem Buschwerk neben der Strecke gezogen, als ich ähhh...müde wurde! 
Super Truppe, nette & lustige Leute, macht Spass wie Sau!!!


----------



## el Zimbo (5. Januar 2012)

Guent schrieb:


> ich wurde auch gleich aus dem Buschwerk neben der Strecke gezogen, als ich ähhh...müde wurde!


----------



## Guent (5. Januar 2012)

Kein Scheiss... Wolfgang saves!
Wie ne Schildkröte auf´m Rücken im Gebüsch kopfunter am Hang... super Einstand!


----------



## el Zimbo (5. Januar 2012)

Hauptsache es war gemütlich - ich schlafe lieber nicht "kopfunter"...


----------



## Guent (5. Januar 2012)

Vorsatz für dieses Jahr:
Fahrtechnikkurs!!!


----------



## el Zimbo (5. Januar 2012)

Überbewertet!

...nee, Quatsch. Aber in HD gibt es doch genug "alte Hasen", die gut fahren können.
Wenn da jetzt einer dabei ist mit ein wenig Geduld, dann sollte das doch hinhauen.

Das wär doch ne zusätzliche Einnahmequelle für HD-FR.
Herr Gürü bitte vermitteln.


----------



## metalfreak (5. Januar 2012)

So der famegeile meldet sich ma wieder  Für alle die nicht auf pinkbike unterwegs sind:

Heute ist die Pfalz auf der Startseite. Hier mal ein Link direkt zum Post http://www.pinkbike.com/news/Misty-Dreams-2012.html


----------



## kittyhawk (5. Januar 2012)

metalfreak schrieb:


> So der famegeile meldet sich ma wieder  Für alle die nicht auf pinkbike unterwegs sind:
> 
> Heute ist die Pfalz auf der Startseite. Hier mal ein Link direkt zum Post http://www.pinkbike.com/news/Misty-Dreams-2012.html



Wo genau habt ihr das aufgenommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## metalfreak (5. Januar 2012)

kittyhawk schrieb:


> Wo genau habt ihr das aufgenommen?



Hohe Loog, Kalmit, Weinbiet. Alles Standardtrails


----------



## kittyhawk (5. Januar 2012)

metalfreak schrieb:


> Hohe Loog, Kalmit, Weinbiet. Alles Standardtrails



Dann muss ich mich mal auf wieder auf nach Neustadt machen. Sehen gut aus die Trails. Das Video ist auch super!


----------



## anulu (5. Januar 2012)

Glückwunsch @Metalfreak
Wie läuft das bei Pinkbike? Hast du den Artikel verfasst und denen zugesendet?

Will keinen Artikel veröffentlichen interessiert mich nur wie das abläuft


----------



## Speedbullit (6. Januar 2012)

hier noch ein schöner klassiker längst vergangener tage 

http://youtu.be/5RSu8veqmgk


----------



## Berghaemmerer (6. Januar 2012)

Hier mal was Neues, Alpha-Test meines selbstgetiedelten Brustgeschirrs für die Hero2, gefilmt im freien BP T-Town (wo sonst )

​


----------



## lomo (7. Januar 2012)

Berghaemmerer schrieb:


> Hier mal was Neues, Alpha-Test meines selbstgetiedelten Brustgeschirrs für die Hero2, ...



Gibt es auch Bilder davon?



Berghaemmerer schrieb:


> ... gefilmt im freien BP T-Town ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ye_olde_fritz (7. Januar 2012)

"Bikepark Trippstadt"


----------



## lomo (7. Januar 2012)

"frei", ich meinte "frei".
Gibt es auch unfreie BPs?


----------



## Optimizer (7. Januar 2012)

Vielleicht meint er: kostenlos, für lau, umsonst, fa umme....


----------



## lomo (7. Januar 2012)

Achso ... ich dachte schon "frankiert"


----------



## Flugrost (7. Januar 2012)

Ja, es gibt so große Briefmarken!


----------



## Hannes_Stbg (7. Januar 2012)

Berghaemmerer schrieb:


> Hier mal was Neues, Alpha-Test meines selbstgetiedelten Brustgeschirrs für die Hero2, gefilmt im freien BP T-Town (wo sonst )
> 
> ​



einfach schön der Park auch bei dem Wetter 

Gruß an die zwei Fahrer! Ich sehe das Christkind war brav und der Mark hat jetzt ne neue Buxe


----------



## DEMOnstrant (7. Januar 2012)

Berghaemmerer schrieb:


> ​


Das schaut doch schon ziemlich gut aus! Wackelt nur ein bisschen, hast du das ganze mit Gummiband zusammen gebastelt? Ich wuerd versuchen, noch eine weitenverstellung dran zu machen (wenns das nich schon gibt) und die dann ganz eng machen, das sollte dann weniger wackeln.


----------



## Berghaemmerer (7. Januar 2012)

Hab die übrig gebliebenen Teile des Outdoor-Kits genommen, der Test hier war noch mit Hosenträgern gemacht (die der Marc am Anfang trägt) geht aber auch ohne wie sich heut gezeigt hat, hier ein Pic von der neuen Version mit 3 CDs und etwas Schaumstoff als Auflage:



​


----------



## HeavyBiker (7. Januar 2012)

so in 2-3 wochen lass ich mich auch mal in t-town blicken... denke das dann mein arm hält, hoff ich kann mich dann mal mit den üblichen verdächtigen von dort verabreden


----------



## DEMOnstrant (8. Januar 2012)

Hast du nicht schiss, dass du dir bei nem Sturz mal so richtig wehtust, wenn die CDs splittern?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Osama (8. Januar 2012)

find ich auch sehr gewagt, ich kenne einen dessen gesicht zerschnitten wurde nachdem bei einem autounfall die cd's aus dem wechsler umher schwirrten.
nimm besser ein stück PP oder PE




Berghaemmerer schrieb:


> mit 3 CDs und etwas Schaumstoff als Auflage:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Berghaemmerer (8. Januar 2012)

Die sind unten ja nochmals mit Schaumstoff belegt, ob die damit durch meinen Brustpanzer kommen? Da hätte ich schon eher wegen des Kameragehäuses Bedenken. Allerdings ist das ja noch nicht die finale Version, werd ma schaun wie sich weichere Materialien machen


----------



## SlipKoRn (8. Januar 2012)

Direkt aus Neustadt City


----------



## Pfalzgott (8. Januar 2012)

like


----------



## HeavyBiker (8. Januar 2012)

ha ha .... ich wusst garnet das es in neustadt soo viele treppen gibt  .. cool


----------



## rmfausi (8. Januar 2012)

Geil, die Treppen möchte ich auch mal alle fahren. 

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Pfalzgott (8. Januar 2012)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> ha ha .... ich wusst garnet das es in neustadt soo viele treppen gibt  .. cool



Das waren mit sicherheit noch nicht alle.........


----------



## SlipKoRn (8. Januar 2012)

Nein, alle waren das nicht. Aber die die man rund um den Hbf findet. Für weitere hätten wir noch in die Ortsteile gemusst. Dafür hat Zeit un Motivation gefehlt 

Vill im Sommer !


----------



## Pfalzgott (8. Januar 2012)

SlipKoRn schrieb:


> Nein, alle waren das nicht. Aber die die man rund um den Hbf findet. Für weitere hätten wir noch in die Ortsteile gemusst. Dafür hat Zeit un Motivation gefehlt
> 
> Vill im Sommer !



Naja, es Käthe liegt aber net am Bahnhof!
Und am Leibniz-Gymnasium ist doch oben auch noch einer, oder nicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berghaemmerer (8. Januar 2012)

SlipKoRn schrieb:


> Direkt aus Neustadt City



Hammer! Bei den ganzen Flatlandings hättens auch 2m hohe Mauerabsätze getan 
Bei Gelegenheit will ich da auch mal mit!


----------



## HeavyBiker (8. Januar 2012)

ich auch ich auch.... das bekomm ich sogar mit meinem kaputten flügel hin


----------



## Kelme (8. Januar 2012)

Bei allem was Spaß macht, so ganz schnuckelig finde ich die Aktion jetzt nicht.


----------



## Dddakk (8. Januar 2012)

...gleichmäßige Betontreppen trocken und ohne Erstbesiedler...
..kann man doch mit dem Puky befahren.  

..zum Glück kam euch keines in die Quere.


----------



## SlipKoRn (8. Januar 2012)

Ich würde mal stark behaupten, das es im Wald ein ganzes Stück unübersichtlicher ist, als Treppen, die Meilen weit, so gut wie nur gerade aus gehen . 
Selbst wenn der Weg von Puckies oder Fußgängern blockiert seien sollten, ist es noch möglich innerhalb eines Absatzes zum stehen zu kommen .

Die wenigen, die die Treppe zu Fuß genommen hatten, wurden rechtzeitig erkannt. Darauf hin abgebremst, und gewartet bis diese uns registriert hatten .

Sieht wohl im Video schlimmer aus, als es in Wirklichkeit ist


----------



## Kelme (8. Januar 2012)

Niemals rechtfertigen! Niemals.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (8. Januar 2012)

.... ich HASSE treppen .....


----------



## SlipKoRn (8. Januar 2012)

Niemals über seinen Tellerrand blicken. Niemals 

Typisch IBC


----------



## Dddakk (8. Januar 2012)

Ja, die Extrem-Weitwinkel machens oft auch schneller als es ist. und ihr könnt ja auch fahren.  

Ein Bild von ner PukyRigty!
http://www.baden-bike.de/twg178/index.php?twg_album=5.+R+P+E+2012/5.+Gipfel&twg_show=IMG_2446.JPG

Für L. aus S.:

"h"


----------



## SlipKoRn (8. Januar 2012)

Ach das meintest du mit Puky . Bin jetzt von dem Kinderrad ausgegangen 

Dann hatte ich durch Fehlinterpretation deinen Post missverstanden  . Ich dachte, du meintest Kinder/Kinderräder, die in die Quere kommen könnten


----------



## blutbuche (9. Januar 2012)

hab auch an puky kleinkinderrräder gedacht  ....


----------



## Dddakk (9. Januar 2012)

..oder Beides!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&NR=1&v=AR4VKWVxmfg


----------



## Haardtfahrer (9. Januar 2012)

SlipKoRn schrieb:


> Nein, alle waren das nicht. Aber die die man rund um den Hbf findet. Für weitere hätten wir noch in die Ortsteile gemusst. Dafür hat Zeit un Motivation gefehlt
> 
> Vill im Sommer !



Auf der Haardter Seite sind auch noch ein ganzer Schwung! Nehme ich immer gern als Absacker!


----------



## lomo (9. Januar 2012)

Dddakk schrieb:


> ... Ein Bild von ner PukyRigty!
> http://www.baden-bike.de/twg178/index.php?twg_album=5.+R+P+E+2012/5.+Gipfel&twg_show=IMG_2446.JPG



Wieso Puky?
Ich kaufe ein "h".


----------



## Haardtfahrer (9. Januar 2012)

Nur Vokale werden gekauft! Ausgeben von Frau Maren Gilzer.


----------



## lomo (9. Januar 2012)

Klug********r!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haardtfahrer (9. Januar 2012)

Ich liebe Regeln!


----------



## lomo (9. Januar 2012)

Berufsbedingt?


----------



## Kelme (9. Januar 2012)

Er lebt davon resp. von der Überschreitung derselben.


----------



## Haardtfahrer (9. Januar 2012)

Kelme schrieb:


> Er lebt davon resp. von der Überschreitung derselben.



Früher war das alles besser. Heute macht jeder was er will, entschuldigt sich selbst und dann kommt der Kauder und sagt, jetzt müsse es aber auch gut sein. Wo soll ich da noch Geld verdienen?


----------



## Kelme (9. Januar 2012)

Du meinst mit dieser Unmoral und gelebter Missachtung der selbstgesetzten Wertmaßstäbe lässt sich keine Schnittchen Brot verdienen? Ok, dann doch lieber säumige Zahler, Falschparker, ... verknacken. Vielleicht geht da noch was.


----------



## Radler-01 (9. Januar 2012)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> ... Wo soll ich da noch Geld verdienen? ...


 
Ich hatte die Anwalts-Namen von CW anders verstanden


----------



## Radler-01 (9. Januar 2012)

Kelme schrieb:


> Ok, dann doch lieber säumige Zahler, Falschparker, ... verknacken. Vielleicht geht da noch was.


 

oder: Treppen-Biker, die nicht alle Stufen korrekt ausfahren ...


----------



## blutbuche (9. Januar 2012)

..oder spike - fahrer ...da gibts auch grad nen fred zu .. ....


----------



## lomo (9. Januar 2012)

Aus der Rubrik "Heute unterwegs":




PWV-Smilie II von *lomo* auf Flickr



PWV-Smilie I von *lomo* auf Flickr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergfried (9. Januar 2012)

SlipKoRn schrieb:


> Direkt aus Neustadt City


----------



## Radler-01 (10. Januar 2012)

--> "Drecksanstieg"
  --> "runterhügeln"

@ lomo: immer wieder klasse Bilder


----------



## lomo (10. Januar 2012)

radler-01 schrieb:


> --> "Drecksanstieg"
> --> "runterhügeln"
> 
> @ lomo: immer wieder klasse Bilder



Achso, die Interpretation hatte ich gar nicht im Blickfeld.
Sehr gut, sehr gut


----------



## Kelme (10. Januar 2012)

@lomo: Die Art der Beschilderung inkl. der Interpretation merken wir uns für den 12. Mai. Müssen wir nur noch für das Thema "Um Himmels Willen" adaptieren.


----------



## lomo (10. Januar 2012)

Da lässt sich was finden ...


----------



## Optimizer (10. Januar 2012)

Kelme schrieb:


> Müssen wir nur noch für das Thema "Um Himmels Willen" adaptieren.



Werden wir eigentlich Gaby Dohm an der Spaltung antreffen???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## metalfreak (10. Januar 2012)

So langsam, aber sicher gehen mir die Bilder aus. Eines der letzten aus La Bresse


----------



## FREAK-RIDER (10. Januar 2012)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZMvRyJD1AKo"]GO! PRO! on Ski!!      - YouTube[/nomedia]

wie letztes jahr mal ein video einer anderen sportart.


----------



## DAKAY (10. Januar 2012)

hab da auch noch was aus la bresse:


----------



## Radde (10. Januar 2012)

schon a weile her...


----------



## RogerRobert (11. Januar 2012)

Radde schrieb:


> schon a weile her...



Aber schön wars  
Du musst dich zum filmen manchmal noch etwas mehr in den Vordergrund drängen


----------



## basti.rlp (12. Januar 2012)

Kann mir jemand mal schnell helfen? Will eine Titanfeder verbauen und habe hier diesen Bolzen. Da es mein erster Wechsel ist bin ich verunsichert, aber eigentlich sollte das Teil doch am oberen Ende rausgehen? Leider passt die Feder mit diesem Bolzen nicht drüber. Jemand einen Tipp wie ich das rausbekomme?

LG


----------



## soulrocker (12. Januar 2012)

mmmh, das ist hier vlt. der falsche thread, aber den "Bolzen" bzw. die Buchsen mußt du schon rausmachen, die kann man einfach rausdrücken, mit dem passenden Werkzeug geht´s auf jeden Fall einfacher...


----------



## Haardtfahrer (12. Januar 2012)

Was aus der Gegend:

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2012/01/12/ibc-user-interview-marcus-felski-aka-radde/


----------



## Kelme (12. Januar 2012)

Danke für den Link. Hätte mich geärgert, wenn ich es verpasst hätte.


----------



## Radde (12. Januar 2012)

Ja der Thread-ersteller ist nun berühmt, rollt den roten Teppich aus    heute das IBC, morgen die Welt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (12. Januar 2012)

Radde schrieb:


> Ja der Thread-ersteller ist nun berühmt, rollt den roten Teppich aus    heute das IBC, morgen die Welt!


Und gerade hab ich noch geschrieben, du hättest keine Allüren  Muss ich wohl schnell noch editieren 
Aber im Ernst: dir gönn ich es, ein "Local Hero" zu sein


----------



## -Itchy- (12. Januar 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Und gerade hab ich noch geschrieben, du hättest keine Allüren  Muss ich wohl schnell noch editieren
> Aber im Ernst: dir gönn ich es, ein "Local Hero" zu sein


 
DAS... halte ich sowieso für ein gerücht


----------



## Guent (12. Januar 2012)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> Was aus der Gegend:
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2012/01/12/ibc-user-interview-marcus-felski-aka-radde/



Subba Sach!!!


----------



## pfalz (12. Januar 2012)

> roten Teppich



roter Punkt reicht Dir jetzt nicht mehr?


----------



## Radde (12. Januar 2012)

Ne... in den Wald kann ich nun sowieso nicht mehr, da ein Haufen kreischender Teenager meine Haustür belagert... Ma hat's nicht leicht


----------



## guru39 (12. Januar 2012)

Kuhl Radde


----------



## Berghaemmerer (12. Januar 2012)

Joa gefällt, absolut 100%iges Interview, Marcus gibt sich da wie er is, absolut vorbildlich und unvoreingenommen, und Rad fahren kann er natürlich auch, so dass einem schlecht wird wenn man versucht dran zu bleiben 
Ich würd ihn aus meiner Sicht ohne Vorbehalte zum Mountainbiker 011 wählen


----------



## HeavyBiker (12. Januar 2012)

und dann? ... Radde fanboy shirts?   

...echt schoen zu lesendes interview


----------



## lomo (12. Januar 2012)

Sehr, sehr kredibel!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lapper22 (14. Januar 2012)

das offizielle fan-shirt ist raus 






Mal im Ernst, sehr interessantes Interview! Nicht so langweilig wie vom evel-knievel

gruß Sven


----------



## metalfreak (14. Januar 2012)

Schreiendes Gemüse in der Küche


----------



## Radde (14. Januar 2012)

metalfreak schrieb:


> Schreiendes Gemüse in der Küche


----------



## SlipKoRn (14. Januar 2012)

ahahahahahahaha


----------



## metalfreak (14. Januar 2012)

unser nigges


----------



## -Itchy- (14. Januar 2012)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyBiker (14. Januar 2012)

sieht gut aus... wie hoch ist der etwa?


----------



## -Itchy- (14. Januar 2012)

ca. 2m
von unterkante steine bis oben


----------



## el Zimbo (14. Januar 2012)

Coole Musik!!!


----------



## Berghaemmerer (14. Januar 2012)

Kleiner Absacker nach einem arbeitsreichem Tag:





Hoffe damit Thorstens Fräge beantwortet zu haben 

@ Altmetaller:
Very nice shot!


----------



## HeavyBiker (15. Januar 2012)

mit bild natürlich noch besser  danke


----------



## Radde (15. Januar 2012)

Nach ner gefühlten Ewigkeit mal wieder im Wald rumgeturnt:













jetzt nurnoch wieder den Fuß bewegen können...


----------



## ketis (15. Januar 2012)

Verletzt sein Ist ******* und an die spots zu fahren, bzw fahren zu lassen ist auch nicht so kool ;-) man vetmisst es denn doch zu hart


----------



## Berghaemmerer (15. Januar 2012)

Shredden mit Krücken hat auch was, kann ein Lied davon singen


----------



## HeavyBiker (15. Januar 2012)

ketis schrieb:


> Verletzt sein Ist *******  ...



oh wie das stimmt... bei mir gehts zwar einigermaßen wieder aber war gestern in HD auf der DH und mußte immer chickenline fahren und alle sprünge auslassen ... aber wenigstens war ich auf dem bike


----------



## "Sebastian" (15. Januar 2012)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> oh wie das stimmt... bei mir gehts zwar einigermaßen wieder aber war gestern in HD auf der DH und mußte immer chickenline fahren und alle sprünge auslassen ... aber wenigstens war ich auf dem bike



..und vielen Dank nochmal für deinen Einsatz gestern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## metalfreak (15. Januar 2012)

Style war bei Aldi im Ausverkauf fÃ¼r 1,99 â¬ und musste sofort getestet werden


----------



## Teufelstisch (15. Januar 2012)

Die Fotos von Radde und metalfreak sind ja einigermaßen aktuell!? So viel nacktes Fleisch bei den Temperaturen - habt ihr alle Hitzewallungen oder wie...?

Endlich wieder mal Tage voller Sonnenschein... Am Wochenende nur auf den schmalen Reifen unterwegs, dafür morgen mal wieder eine mit'm Bock durch'n Wald. Weiß nur noch nicht wo...


----------



## metalfreak (15. Januar 2012)

Ja unsere Fotos sind von Gestern


----------



## guru39 (15. Januar 2012)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> ..... war gestern in HD auf der DH....




Und wann bekomme ich deine Anmeldung?


----------



## HeavyBiker (15. Januar 2012)

ups, doppel


----------



## HeavyBiker (15. Januar 2012)

guru39 schrieb:


> Und wann bekomme ich deine Anmeldung?



hab ich dir ja versprochen ... SOBALD ich zeit hab zu dir in den pöff zu kommen , außer du machst für mich mal ne verlängerte öffnungszeit so bis 22 oder 23 uhr 
...muß da eh mal was mit dir quatschen


----------



## HeavyBiker (15. Januar 2012)

[quote="Sebastian";9108050]..und vielen Dank nochmal für deinen Einsatz gestern [/quote]


kein ding


----------



## guru39 (15. Januar 2012)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> hab ich dir ja versprochen ... SOBALD ich zeit hab zu dir in den pöff zu kommen , außer du machst für mich mal ne verlängerte öffnungszeit so bis 22 oder 23 uhr
> ...muß da eh mal was mit dir quatschen



Du kannst mir die Anmeldung auch per Post oder I-Mehl schicken.


----------



## guru39 (15. Januar 2012)

Von unserer Samstag´s Tour


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radde (15. Januar 2012)

ketis schrieb:


> Verletzt sein Ist ******* und an die spots zu fahren, bzw fahren zu lassen ist auch nicht so kool ;-) man vetmisst es denn doch zu hart



Achwas wenn man 6 wochen nix gemacht hat erfreut man sich an den kleinen Dingen des Lebens, wie z.B. Waldluft  ...und Riesling...

Heute meine erste Flachlandradtour unternommen.


----------



## HeavyBiker (15. Januar 2012)

Schöne bildscher 

@ Guru

Wenn du schon oben warst hättest dich ja mal blicken lassen können ... mit dem anner Rainer hab ich ja auch gequatscht


----------



## guru39 (15. Januar 2012)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> @ Guru
> 
> Wenn du schon oben warst hättest dich ja mal blicken lassen können ... mit dem anner Rainer hab ich ja auch gequatscht



Sorry, aber woher sollte ich wissen wann und wo du bist


----------



## blutbuche (15. Januar 2012)

@radde : schön !!!


----------



## HeavyBiker (15. Januar 2012)

war doch auch nur ä schbässle


----------



## guru39 (16. Januar 2012)

AXO


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berghaemmerer (16. Januar 2012)

Unangemeldet ontopic


----------



## metalfreak (16. Januar 2012)




----------



## HeavyBiker (16. Januar 2012)

Berghaemmerer schrieb:


> Unangemeldet ontopic
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1044547



sieht, wie alles dort, sehr solide aus


----------



## Teufelstisch (16. Januar 2012)

Da war die Welt noch in Ordnung: 





Danach wurde es zu einem unfreiwilligen "vun do no do".  Auf dem Weg rauf zum Hohenberg hat mir ein unscheinbares Ästchen das Schaltauge durchgehauen. Wenn ich überlege, was da schon für Baumstämme dringehangen haben... Vorsichtig runter nach Annweiler gerollt und geschoben, mich nach dem Radladen erkundigt und jucheisasa - im Winter Montags geschlossen.  

Dann halt bis zurück ans Auto in Wilgartswiesen geschoben bzw. einen auf Karl Drais gemacht und dabei wenigstens Sonne getankt...!


----------



## Kelme (16. Januar 2012)

Mit ein bissel Werkzeug hättest du prima den Einstieg in das eingängige Radfahren geschafft. Aber was red' ich ....


----------



## lomo (16. Januar 2012)

Trotzdem ... schäänes Bild!


----------



## Teufelstisch (16. Januar 2012)

@Kelme: Ich weiß, es passte aber zu diesem Tag: Die Satteltasche mit dem Werkzeug hatte ich daheim vergessen, sonst hätte ich das Schaltwerk abmontieren können!


----------



## Basty (16. Januar 2012)

metalfreak schrieb:


> Style war bei Aldi im Ausverkauf für 1,99  und musste sofort getestet werden




Wie de Aff uffm Schläfstäh


----------



## rmfausi (16. Januar 2012)

Teufelstisch schrieb:


> @Kelme: Ich weiß, es passte aber zu diesem Tag: Die Satteltasche mit dem Werkzeug hatte ich daheim vergessen, sonst hätte ich das Schaltwerk abmontieren können!



Und die Kette kürzen können.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Teufelstisch (16. Januar 2012)

rmfausi schrieb:


> Und die Kette kürzen können.
> 
> Gruß rmfausi


 
Zumindest hätte es mit dem Rollen besser geklappt, wenn einem nicht ständig das baumelnde Schaltwerk in die Speichen rasselt. Kettenschloss hab ich dran, krieg ich aber meistens nur schwerst allein mit den Händen auf. Naja, Pech gehabt. Als ich vor dem geschlossenen Radladen gestanden hab, hätte ich das Rad vor Wut beinahe in die direkt dort vorbeilaufende Queich geschmissen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (17. Januar 2012)

Teufelstisch schrieb:


> Danach wurde es zu einem unfreiwilligen "vun do no do".  Auf dem Weg rauf zum Hohenberg hat mir ein unscheinbares Ästchen das Schaltauge durchgehauen. Wenn ich überlege, was da schon für Baumstämme dringehangen haben... Vorsichtig runter nach Annweiler gerollt und geschoben, mich nach dem Radladen erkundigt und jucheisasa - im Winter Montags geschlossen.
> 
> Dann halt bis zurück ans Auto in Wilgartswiesen geschoben bzw. einen auf Karl Drais gemacht und dabei wenigstens Sonne getankt...!



Da war ich gestern auch 
Steffen (der Radladeninhaber) war übrigens in Wilgartswiesen mit dem Bike unterwegs


----------



## SlipKoRn (17. Januar 2012)

Zwei Bildcher vom Wochenende


----------



## metalfreak (17. Januar 2012)

Heut gibts nen Mitzieherversuch vom Wochenende


----------



## `Smubob´ (17. Januar 2012)

metalfreak schrieb:


> Style war bei Aldi im Ausverkauf für 1,99  und musste sofort getestet werden


deluxe! 

Die neue Mütze sieht "in Action" deutlich besser aus als ich dachte...




Radde schrieb:


>


Sehr schön!


----------



## HeavyBiker (17. Januar 2012)

SlipKoRn schrieb:


> Zwei Bildcher vom Wochenende



das ist doch die neue fluggesellschaft air pfalz oder?


----------



## SlipKoRn (17. Januar 2012)

Haha ja richitg . Der Flughafen der Air-Pfalz befindet sich im Dirtpark


----------



## Teufelstisch (17. Januar 2012)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Da war ich gestern auch
> Steffen (der Radladeninhaber) war übrigens in Wilgartswiesen mit dem Bike unterwegs


 
Hab's gesehen!  Das war doch jetzt nicht genau der Biker, der mir in Wilgartswiesen (kurz vorm erreichen des Kofferraums) noch Hilfe angeboten hatte...!?  Als ich mit dem Auto auf die B10 bin, fuhr derjenige jedenfalls grad das Steilstück hoch Richtung Hermersbergerhof.


----------



## metalfreak (17. Januar 2012)

Faul vom Balkon aus


----------



## DEMOnstrant (18. Januar 2012)

Der Mitzieher fetzt! Das ruhige Bild ohne Bike, das mit den Baeumen, das gefaellt mir auch sehr gut. Schoen, wie sich alles spiegelt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (18. Januar 2012)

Teufelstisch schrieb:


> Hab's gesehen!  Das war doch jetzt nicht genau der Biker, der mir in Wilgartswiesen (kurz vorm erreichen des Kofferraums) noch Hilfe angeboten hatte...!?  Als ich mit dem Auto auf die B10 bin, fuhr derjenige jedenfalls grad das Steilstück hoch Richtung Hermersbergerhof.



Müssten eigentlich 2 Biker gewesen sein .... Steffen fährt ein BMC, der andere trägt nen Bart


----------



## metalfreak (18. Januar 2012)

Heute ma was vom SlipKoRn:


----------



## Teufelstisch (18. Januar 2012)

@Fibbs79: Nä, der war allein und rasiert. 

Heute Vormittag die letzten Sonnenstrahlen eingefangen:





Und Teufelstisch²:


----------



## Optimizer (18. Januar 2012)

Apropos Gebrochener Fels: Bist du für den Felssturz zwischen Beckenhof und Ruhbank verantwortlich........?


----------



## Teufelstisch (18. Januar 2012)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Apropos Gebrochener Fels: Bist du für den Felssturz zwischen Beckenhof und Ruhbank verantwortlich........?


 
Pssssst! 

Nä - ich bin unschuldig, das war glaub ich ne Gemeinschaftsarbeit von Ulli und Andrea!


----------



## Kelme (18. Januar 2012)

Ich habe heute nur den "Winter" eingefangen.
Ist aber aus der Region. Ehrlich.




Winterschlaf von kelme_sis auf Flickr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Optimizer (19. Januar 2012)

Ich rätsel schon die ganze Zeit wegen dem Motiv.... kommt mein 2 jähriger vorbei und sagt zu mir: "Arbaida...andschuu"


----------



## Kelme (19. Januar 2012)

Mal davon abgesehen, dass dein Kleiner ein schlaues Kerlchen ist: Was hast du eigentlich als Motiv vermutet ?


----------



## Optimizer (19. Januar 2012)

Kelme schrieb:


> Was hast du eigentlich als Motiv vermutet ?



ist nicht jugendfrei....


----------



## metalfreak (19. Januar 2012)

Heut hab ich ne alternative Linie vom numb


----------



## Berghaemmerer (19. Januar 2012)

In dem Hang links musste ich mangels Weite auch schon öfters notlanden


----------



## metalfreak (19. Januar 2012)

da wird wohl ein transfer gebuddelt werden


----------



## -Itchy- (19. Januar 2012)

Habter da den kleinen anleger wieder flott gemacht ?
schaut so schön nach kurve aus


----------



## Umfstreet (19. Januar 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gfmGFo8bHqU&feature=youtu.be Mein erstes kleine Testvideo  Über Meinungen und kritiken freu ich mich


----------



## DEMOnstrant (20. Januar 2012)

Sehr kurz, selbst fuer ein Testvideo. Aber ansonsten schauts schon mal gar nicht so schlecht aus fuer den ersten Versuch. Das schwarz weiss kommt allerdings etwas billig.
Naja, fuer ordentliche Kritik wendest du dich glaub ich doch lieber an Leute, die Ahnung haben. Ich bin mit ner Digicam schon ueberfordert.


----------



## Quente (20. Januar 2012)

...wir sind hier im www, da hat jeder ahnung...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (20. Januar 2012)




----------



## DEMOnstrant (20. Januar 2012)

Chapeau fuer diese Aussage! Jetz hab ich doch glatt mitten im Unterricht lachen muessen .


----------



## DEMOnstrant (20. Januar 2012)

Zwar nicht in der Region, aber ich hoff ich darfs trotzdem mal posten: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mf9SPd36Sww"]Whistler Winter Fun!.wmv      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## HeavyBiker (20. Januar 2012)

nice


----------



## guru39 (20. Januar 2012)

DEMOnstrant schrieb:


> Zwar nicht in der Region, aber ich hoff ich darfs trotzdem mal posten: Whistler Winter Fun!.wmv      - YouTube



Das nächste mal bitte mehr Porno als "Rahmenhandlung" 

geile Trails


----------



## Radde (20. Januar 2012)

waren ein paar schöne kalte Tage im Odenswald


----------



## guru39 (20. Januar 2012)

Porno Radde


----------



## DEMOnstrant (21. Januar 2012)

guru39 schrieb:


> Das nächste mal bitte mehr Porno als "Rahmenhandlung"
> 
> geile Trails


Viel fahren kriegt man hier leider nicht mehr rein, alles voller Schnee. Nur noch Boarden, ist aber auch nicht sooo schlimm.


----------



## DEMOnstrant (21. Januar 2012)

Ach ja, Marcus, sehr schoenes Video, filmerisch echt Erste Klasse!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teufelstisch (21. Januar 2012)

Radde schrieb:


> waren ein paar schöne kalte Tage im Odenswald


 
Alter Romantiker!


----------



## Guent (21. Januar 2012)

Es ist nicht aus der Gegend, aber dafür ich: Hier ist unser NAGELNEUES Musikvideo von meiner Band "The New Black":

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xx-WDeLLbt0"]THE NEW BLACK - Soon (official clip) // AFM Records      - YouTube[/nomedia]

Ich weiss, wenig Fahrräder drin... aber dafür alle meine Cousinen! Halwa naggich! 
Und lieber die im Fernsehen anschauen als mich beim Radfaaahn...ähem...


----------



## DEMOnstrant (21. Januar 2012)

Ich hab zwar mehr Ska im Ohr, aber das ist wirklich nicht schlecht Herr Specht!


----------



## Guent (21. Januar 2012)

Dankeschööön!
Ich richte es meinen Cousinen aus...


----------



## DEMOnstrant (21. Januar 2012)

Ja, denen auch! Wobei ich hoffe, dass fuer die Alter keine Rolle spielt, hehe.


----------



## Lapper22 (21. Januar 2012)

ziemlich cooler Song. Und so hübsche Cousinen hätte ich auch gerne

Gruß Sven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Zimbo (21. Januar 2012)

Nicht schlecht, nicht schlecht! 

Allerdings hat die Sängerin eine recht maskuline Stimme für so'n hübsches Mädel.
Welche davon bist du?


----------



## metalfreak (21. Januar 2012)

Es gibts nix über Juliet!!!


----------



## Guent (21. Januar 2012)

metalfreak schrieb:


> Es gibts nix über Juliet!!!





@el Zimbo: Ich durfte nicht mitmachen, bin zu fett...


----------



## BenniG. (21. Januar 2012)

So, ich hab bei dem heutigen Zuhausesitzwetter auch einfach mal ein paar Clips aneinander gereiht, die Musik von Raddes "Colors of Autumn" geklaut und rumprobiert:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XApmn1ynY9A&feature=youtu.be

Das Material und damit das Video sind noch nicht zuende  Ich wollt nur mal einen Zwischenstand exportieren und anschauen.
Irgendwie find ich dass es zwischendurch ab und zu mal ruckelt (auch in den Quellvideos)?! Sollte bei ner GoPro Hero2 auf 720p und 50fps doch eigentlich nicht vorkommen, oder? Habt ihr Profis da Tipps?


----------



## rmfausi (21. Januar 2012)

@Günt
Die Mukke gefällt mir gut, bist du der Sängerin?

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Flugrost (21. Januar 2012)

Guent schrieb:


> Es ist nicht aus der Gegend, aber dafür ich: Hier ist unser NAGELNEUES Musikvideo von meiner Band "The New Black":
> 
> THE NEW BLACK - Soon (official clip) // AFM Records      - YouTube
> 
> ...



Schick! Greetz to these Ladyboys.


----------



## Guent (22. Januar 2012)

rmfausi schrieb:


> @Günt
> Die Mukke gefällt mir gut, bist du der Sängerin?
> 
> Gruß rmfausi



Nö, bloss Bassistin...
Ich häng halt gern mit Musikern rum, ne...


----------



## el Zimbo (22. Januar 2012)

Auch mit Schlagzeugern?
Die guten alten Musikerwitze...


----------



## Guent (22. Januar 2012)

"Geht ein Musiker an ner Kneipe vorbei"
...

Lassen wir das lieber, sonst bekomm ich noch Threadverbot!


----------



## DEMOnstrant (22. Januar 2012)

Ach wo, ist doch noch recht amuesant.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## metalfreak (23. Januar 2012)

Ich trau mich dann ma wieder was zu zeigen


----------



## ketis (23. Januar 2012)

das voltage gefällt vorallem ;X


----------



## "Sebastian" (23. Januar 2012)

ohne Socken??!


----------



## cougar1982 (23. Januar 2012)

das rad sieht auf dem bild irgendwie so klein aus. sonst aber ein gutes bild.


----------



## ketis (23. Januar 2012)

[quote="Sebastian";9132787]ohne Socken??![/quote]
  und das bein wirkt rasiert!


----------



## RogerRobert (23. Januar 2012)

Mal wieder was vom Königstuhl...


----------



## Guent (23. Januar 2012)

Schönes Video! 
Hoffentlich hält das Wetter, dann bin ich am Mittwoch auch mal wieder oben...


----------



## HeavyBiker (23. Januar 2012)

RogerRobert schrieb:


> Mal wieder was vom Königstuhl...




nice  ... echt !!!

den video style mag ich


----------



## `Smubob´ (23. Januar 2012)

Radde schrieb:


> waren ein paar schöne kalte Tage im Odenswald


Im Odenwald gibts PWV-Markierungen? 
Auch ohne Baiks schön anzusehen 




Guent schrieb:


> Es ist nicht aus der Gegend, aber dafür ich: Hier ist unser NAGELNEUES Musikvideo von meiner Band "The New Black":


Lied geht ab, Video auch, würde aber mehr fetzen, wenn die eine Cousine den Text nicht Lovesong-mäßig ins Mikro flüstern würde (finde ich).




metalfreak schrieb:


> Ich trau mich dann ma wieder was zu zeigen


Schöner Mitzieher!
Aber die Style-Polizei hat gerade angerufen, Sneaker-Socken beim Biken is doof


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Guent (23. Januar 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Lied geht ab, Video auch, würde aber mehr fetzen, wenn die eine Cousine den Text nicht Lovesong-mäßig ins Mikro flüstern würde (finde ich).



Ach die sagt was?! Ich gugg das immer nur auf "lautlos" ...


----------



## HeavyBiker (23. Januar 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Schöner Mitzieher!
> Aber die Style-Polizei hat gerade angerufen, Sneaker-Socken beim Biken is doof



beim XC biken fahr ich auch immer mit sneaker-socken... der gewichtsersparnis wegen 

und weils ne galerie ist hier zum beweis...


----------



## joah (23. Januar 2012)

Trittst du öfter mal mit den Armen in die Pedale?? 



> Im Odenwald gibts PWV-Markierungen?



Denk das soll Ordenswald heißen.


----------



## HeavyBiker (23. Januar 2012)

joah schrieb:


> Trittst du öfter mal mit den Armen in die Pedale??



 ... nene ... aber ein versuch wäre es mal wert wo ich mehr watt rausquetschen kann


----------



## Radde (23. Januar 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Im Odenwald gibts PWV-Markierungen?
> Auch ohne Baiks schön anzusehen
> :



Fataler Schreibfehler: Der OrrRRRrrrdenswald  mit Steigung hab ich's momentan noch nicht so....


----------



## `Smubob´ (24. Januar 2012)

Guent schrieb:


> Ach die sagt was?! Ich gugg das immer nur auf "lautlos" ...


Und ab und zu lässt du dann mal einen (sehnsüchtigen) Laut los? 




HeavyBiker schrieb:


> beim XC biken fahr ich auch immer mit sneaker-socken... der gewichtsersparnis wegen


 Top-Antwort! 




joah schrieb:


> Trittst du öfter mal mit den Armen in die Pedale??















 Aschdennich Rädl fahre gebt digge Ärm 




Radde schrieb:


> Fataler Schreibfehler: Der OrrRRRrrrdenswald  mit Steigung hab ich's momentan noch nicht so....


Oh, der war mir namentlich bisher nicht bekannt  sonst hätte ich den halben Schreibfehler vielleicht noch richtig gedeutet. Schäänes Plätzl uff jeden Fall!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DEMOnstrant (24. Januar 2012)

Dem Torsten will ich nicht nachts allein auf der Strasse begegnen.  
Ich versteh allerdings immer noch nicht, wie man dieses Lycrazeugs anziehen kann. Naja, jeder wie er will.


----------



## el Zimbo (24. Januar 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> ...Aschdennich Rädl fahre gebt digge Ärm



Deshalb bist du so ein unheimliches Muskelpaket? 

@HeavyBiker: Hör auf dieses Zeug zu nehmen! Es geht auch ohne...


----------



## Dddakk (24. Januar 2012)

..ich glaub der Heavy ist beim Gäsbock11 im Startblock "rasierte Waden" gestartet. Da ist Lycra fast Pflicht.

Sieht man dich beim GB12? Und Zimbo auch? Mit den AWPlern?


----------



## el Zimbo (24. Januar 2012)

Das AWP-Team ist in mehreren Teilen am Start...


----------



## Dddakk (24. Januar 2012)

ui! Hats einen zerlegt?


----------



## el Zimbo (24. Januar 2012)

Immer mal wieder, aber meistens bleiben die Teile dran mit defekten. 
(nicht alle AWP-ler werden am Start sein...)


----------



## Dddakk (24. Januar 2012)

Aber die lustige Frau mit "Z" aber doch sicher hoffentlich sicher?

Lösung für Defekte an Körperteilen:  Lapster, Infun, Lunge.


----------



## HeavyBiker (24. Januar 2012)

also ich bin beim BG12 100% dabei aber diemal ohne rasierte waden und im etwas lässigeren outfit 
wenn ich bock hab kommt noch bissi WHS in den trinkrucksack damit ich es auch wirklich ganz entspannt angeh  (hab nen kumpel von mir im schleptau der zwar fit ist aber erst seit ca nem halben jahr MTB fährt)


----------



## el Zimbo (24. Januar 2012)

@Ddddddddddddakk:
Falls du mich meinst: Äch bän wiedärrr da!


----------



## `Smubob´ (24. Januar 2012)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Deshalb bist du so ein unheimliches Muskelpaket?


Uffbasse!!  Ich hab meine Muskeln einfach nur unauffällig am Körper verteilt, deswegen fallen die nicht so auf. Nicht die Masse, sondern die Effizienz machts  Wenn ich dich das nächste Mal sehe, strecke ich dich zu Poden mit meiner unbändigen Kraft 

Awwer mol ganz ohne Scheizz: ich hab die Tage einem, der eher mehr Km und nicht so anspruchsvolle Sachen fährt erzählt, dass man von "richtigem" MTBen Muskelkater in Armen, Händen, Schulter und seitlichem Bauch kriegen kann - da war der total verdutzt 




Dddakk schrieb:


> ui! Hats einen zerlegt?







HeavyBiker schrieb:


> wenn ich bock hab kommt noch bissi WHS in den trinkrucksack damit ich es auch wirklich ganz entspannt angeh  (hab nen kumpel von mir im schleptau der zwar fit ist aber erst seit ca nem halben jahr MTB fährt)


Ich werd evtl. mit dem Fully fahren, dann bin ich auch gemütlich unterwegs... man sieht sich! 

Gibts eigentlich einen extra Startblock für die Genussbiker, die es nicht so eilig haben? Oder einen für alte Säcke? Bin ja nun auch schon seit fast 2 Jahren im Alter für die "Senior" Klasse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyBiker (24. Januar 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Gibts eigentlich einen extra Startblock für die Genussbiker, die es nicht so eilig haben? Oder einen für alte Säcke? Bin ja nun auch schon seit fast 2 Jahren im Alter für die "Senior" Klasse



ich wollt eigentlich mit meinem carbony fahren und um das gemütliche zu betonen wollt ich die variostütze reinmachen... falls du mit dem fully fährst sag auf jeden fall bescheid dann nehm ich auch das enduro und wir fahren zusammen 

...hätt ich ne vario stütze fürs FR HT würde ich mit dem fahren


----------



## metalfreak (24. Januar 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Schöner Mitzieher!
> Aber die Style-Polizei hat gerade angerufen, Sneaker-Socken beim Biken is doof



Merci!

Fahr aber selbst auch als mit den Leichtbausocken rum


----------



## Kelme (24. Januar 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> ...
> Gibts eigentlich einen extra Startblock für die Genussbiker, die es nicht so eilig haben? Oder einen für alte Säcke? Bin ja nun auch schon seit fast 2 Jahren im Alter für die "Senior" Klasse


Es gibt einen Startblock für 50 Leute, die nach dem Motto "Rasierte Waden" starten. Der Rest (555) sind alles Genussbiker oder alte Säcke oder beides .


----------



## Dddakk (24. Januar 2012)

..besonders lustig sind die AWPler, die zusammen in einem Startblock starteten.
Die sind uphill sehr gemütlich, an den VPS genüsslich, aber downhill eher heftig!


----------



## lomo (24. Januar 2012)

Bist du da mitgefahren? 

Kann mich nur daran erinnern, daß die vor mir im Ziel waren; die sind bestimmt bergauf und bergab immer Kette rechts gefahren ...


----------



## Dddakk (24. Januar 2012)

Gäsbock fahren? Ich? Niemals! 

Du wurdest ja auch in der SSP-Lounge ausgebremst.


----------



## cougar1982 (24. Januar 2012)

--


----------



## Quente (24. Januar 2012)

DIMB Trail Rules	 	 	 


In fast allen Bundesländern gibt es per Gesetz oder Verordnung Einschränkungen und Verbote für Mountain Biker. Leider wird dabei vorwiegend auf die vermeintliche Eignung von Wegen Bezug genommen, statt auf das vernünftige Verhalten der Einzelnen abzuzielen. Nicht zuletzt waren Fehltritte von ein paar wenigen BikerInnen der Grund für pauschale Verbote. 
Die Beachtung dieser DIMB-Trailrules führt zu umwelt- und sozialverträglichem Mountain Biking und hilft, weitere pauschale Einschränkungen unserer Sportart zu vermeiden.

1. Fahre nur auf Wegen!

Fahre nie querfeldein, du schädigst sonst die Natur! Respektiere lokale Wegesperrungen! Forstwirtschaft, Viehtrieb und Belange des Naturschutzes rechtfertigen dies. Auch in Naherholungsgebieten können lokale Sperrungen berechtigt sein. Die Art und Weise in der du fährst bestimmt das Handeln der Behörden und Verwaltungen. Auf Privatgrund bist du oft nur geduldet!


----------



## lomo (24. Januar 2012)

Quente schrieb:


> ... umwelt- und sozialverträglichem ...



Schwierig, sehr schwierig.
Wo doch einige nur darauf aus sind, Spass zu haben ... unter allen Umständen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berghaemmerer (25. Januar 2012)

Am schlimmsten sind die selbsternannten Dorfpolizisten, Spammer u Spassbremsen, fast allesamt in einer Ecke zu finden. Lycra-Gäsbock hat soweit ich weiss einen eignen Fred...
Wär schön wenn jmd (idealerweise mit Fahrtalent) wieder was zum Thema beitragen könnte


----------



## DEMOnstrant (25. Januar 2012)

Berghaemmerer schrieb:


> Am schlimmsten sind die selbsternannten Dorfpolizisten, Spammer u Spassbremsen, fast allesamt in einer Ecke zu finden. Lycra-Gäsbock hat soweit ich weiss einen eignen Fred...
> Wär schön wenn jmd (idealerweise mit Fahrtalent) wieder was zum Thema beitragen könnte


----------



## Flugrost (25. Januar 2012)

Berghaemmerer schrieb:


> Am schlimmsten sind die selbsternannten Dorfpolizisten, Spammer u Spassbremsen, fast allesamt in einer Ecke zu finden. Lycra-Gäsbock hat soweit ich weiss einen eignen Fred...
> Wär schön wenn jmd (idealerweise mit Fahrtalent) wieder was zum Thema beitragen könnte



Definiere "Fahrtalent".


----------



## DEMOnstrant (25. Januar 2012)

Das wird schwer. Ich bekomme nicht mal einen Stuhl definiert, also lass ichs lieber. Wobei ich finde, dass jeder zu etwas beitragen sollte und nicht nur die, die am schnellsten rumfahren oder im Internet den Groessten haben.


----------



## Guent (25. Januar 2012)

DEMOnstrant schrieb:


> Das wird schwer. Ich bekomme nicht mal einen Stuhl definiert, also lass ichs lieber. Wobei ich finde, dass jeder zu etwas beitragen sollte und nicht nur die, die am schnellsten rumfahren oder im Internet den Groessten haben.


----------



## `Smubob´ (25. Januar 2012)

Mich würde ja mal interessieren, was cougar1982 da geschrieben hatte...!




Berghaemmerer schrieb:


> Am schlimmsten sind die selbsternannten Dorfpolizisten, Spammer u Spassbremsen, fast allesamt in einer Ecke zu finden. Lycra...


Sorry, aber das ist genauso ein hirnloses Geschwafel wie das der ganzen Fullface-Lästerer. So lange man nicht besser ist als die, über die man mault => besser: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





! Siehe Signatur von DEMOnstrant...




metalfreak schrieb:


> Fahr aber selbst auch als mit den Leichtbausocken rum


Naja, ich finds halt erstens unangenehm beim Biken und zweitens siehts einfach bleed aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DEMOnstrant (25. Januar 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Mich würde ja mal interessieren, was cougar1982 da geschrieben hatte...!
> 
> 
> Sorry, aber das ist genauso ein hirnloses Geschwafel wie das der ganzen Fullface-Lästerer. So lange man nicht besser ist als die, über die man mault => besser:
> ...



Ich halte es einfach fuer voellig Schwachsinnig, sich als Biker gegenseitig aufs Korn zu nehmen. (Sagt man das so? Mein Deutsch nix gud mehr) Anstatt, dass wir mal zusammen halten und uns fuer Legalisierungen, ein besseres Bild unseres Sports und fuer mehr Respekt einsetzen. Weniger Hass, mehr Liebe, vor allem, wenn man zu einer bedrohten Art gehoert.

Ich finde so richtige CC-Socken fuer die schnelle Downhillrunde als ziemlich praktisch und gemuetlich. Oder sprechen wir hier beide ueber ein anderes Thema?


----------



## Dddakk (25. Januar 2012)

@berghaemmerer

Zeig doch mal aktuelle Bilder von Trippstadt, wenn vorhanden. Und grüß den Tom, der den Namen der Hoffnung trägt! Der bosselt dort kräftig mit.


----------



## lomo (25. Januar 2012)

Berghaemmerer schrieb:


> ... Lycra-Gäsbock hat soweit ich weiss einen eignen Fred...



Ups, mir ist bisher entgangen, dass der Fred hier für bestimmte Neigungsgruppen vorgesehen ist.
Vielleicht brauchen wir hier einen 





Berghaemmerer schrieb:


> selbsternannten Dorfpolizisten


, der hier regelt, was gezeigt werden darf und was nicht.

Zur Entspannung erstmal ein Lycrabild (wenn die Zensur nicht zuschlägt):






* fährt auch 1 mal im Jahr hier in der Region


----------



## DEMOnstrant (25. Januar 2012)

Ach Gott, kommt mal wieder runter. Ist doch alles gut, wer bergauf strampeln will, der soll das tun, wer lieber bergab faehrt soll da seinen Spass haben und wenn man sich mal begegnet wird entweder ein Stueckchen zusammen gefahren, nett gegruesst oder mal ein Bier getrunken. Das Lycrabild ist eigentlich schon grenzwertig, find ich. Naja, Wurst. Hoch die Tassen, ich geh jetzt pennen.


----------



## Kelme (25. Januar 2012)

Solange jede Kritik sofort in die Ecke Spaßbremse, Abgrenzer, Full-Facer, Lycra-Schwuchtel geschoben wird und das Mäntelchen der Solidarität nach dem Motto "Wir müssen doch alle Freunde sein und sind so böse von der Umwelt verfolgt!" ausgebreitet wird, kann es keine vernünftige Reflektion über unser Tun mit dem Rad im Wald geben. 
Die Schublade fängt da an, wenn unterschieden wird "wer bergauf strampeln will, der soll das tun, wer lieber bergab fährt, soll da seinen Spaß haben". Die Verkürzung auf "Alles ist schön, lasst uns gemeinsam in Bier trinken!" ist ein wenig platt.


----------



## Sarrois (25. Januar 2012)

lomo schrieb:


> Zur Entspannung erstmal ein Lycrabild (wenn die Zensur nicht zuschlägt):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Keine Angst der Kleiderhaken iss ja noch verdeckt


----------



## `Smubob´ (25. Januar 2012)

DEMOnstrant schrieb:


> Ich halte es einfach fuer voellig Schwachsinnig, sich als Biker gegenseitig aufs Korn zu nehmen. (Sagt man das so? Mein Deutsch nix gud mehr)


Richtig. Vielen ist nicht bewusst, dass wir für "alle anderen" einfach Leute mit Rad im Wald sind. U. a. deshalb finde ich es so krank, wenn von innerhalb der Bikergemeinschaft immer wieder so kategorischer "Rassenhass" geschürt wird...  Lasst uns doch lieber über die blöden RR'ler mit ihren komischen Dackenschneidern lästern  (wer das jetzt ernst nimmt, sollte man zum Neurologen)
btw: dein Deutsch ist noch intakt! 


@ lomo: 




Kelme schrieb:


> ... vernünftige Reflektion über unser Tun mit dem Rad im Wald ...


Reflektion über irgendein Verhalten, egal ob das eigene oder das von anderen, scheint für viele leider selbstverständlich zu sein - selbstverständlich inexistent. Und dafür brauchts i. d. R. keine Klassifizierungen. Solidarität ist eine gute Sache von der Grundidee her, funktioniert aber auch nicht ohne gewisse Voraussetzungen.


PS: könnte jemand derer, die das gelesen haben mal kurz erläutern, wieso wir hier eigentlich wieder diese Diskussion führen müssen?
Bilder zwecks Rückkehr zum Thema hab ich grad keine aktuellen, oder gehen GPS-Tracks von Flachland-Konditionsrunden?


----------



## Sarrois (25. Januar 2012)

Einen hab ich noch

Kann es sein das in einer der Bike-Bravo' s als eine der 10 Dinge, die ein Biker in seinem Leben getan haben muss, das Fahren des F-Weges ist?

Das hätten die Trottel ja dann richtig toll gemacht


----------



## Kelme (25. Januar 2012)

@Sarrois: So stand es geschrieben.

@Smubob: Es ging um zwei Bilder, die Cougar eingestellt hatte (die sind wieder raus). Diese Bilder vermittelten zumindest den Eindruck, dass hier querfeldein gefahren wurde. Eine mögliche und zulässige Kritik an den Bildern ist der Beitrag von Quente mit dem Zitat aus den DIMB-Trailrules.


----------



## Sarrois (25. Januar 2012)

Kelme schrieb:


> @Sarrois: So stand es geschrieben.


 

Ich glaub die haben sich gerannt

Solche Vollidioten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## metalfreak (25. Januar 2012)

Was ist denn hier wieder entbrannt?


----------



## Kelme (25. Januar 2012)

Genau. Mehr Bilder.

Mal was aus dem Westen. Sogar noch westlich von Landstuhl.




Jakobsweg [GBB] 2011 von kelme_sis auf Flickr


----------



## Dddakk (25. Januar 2012)

Fläschackerloch!  

Nahe der Heimat.


----------



## `Smubob´ (25. Januar 2012)

Kelme schrieb:


> Genau. Mehr Bilder.




Danke für die Info.


----------



## lomo (25. Januar 2012)

Bilder?
Bitteschön ...




Wingert von *lomo* auf Flickr

Oh ... Mist! Das ist ja mit'm Dackelschneider ....

Alla hopp, noch ein Versuch:




Runterbärbler von *lomo* auf Flickr


----------



## Optimizer (25. Januar 2012)

Sarrois schrieb:


> Einen hab ich noch
> 
> Kann es sein das in einer der Bike-Bravo' s als eine der 10 Dinge, die ein Biker in seinem Leben getan haben muss, das Fahren des F-Weges ist?
> 
> Das hätten die Trottel ja dann richtig toll gemacht





Kelme schrieb:


> @Sarrois: So stand es geschrieben.



Als örtlich "Betroffener" (wobei "vorbei" ist auch "daneben") kann ich mich dazu äußern, insofern da ein Redakteur einen alten Artikel aus ner amerikanischen Zeitschrift (ich weiß nicht mehr ob's die "Mountain Bike" oder ne andere war; der Artikel hieß: "Ten trails to bike before i die") aus der Schublade geholt, ins Deutsche übersetzt und ein paar europäischen Lokationen hinzugefügt hat.

Aber tatsächlich sehr unglücklich....


----------



## Hardtail94 (25. Januar 2012)

Ausbeute des heutigen Tages 

Abgezogen und mitgedrückt






Wintersonne

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1049572]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Dddakk (25. Januar 2012)

Bild: mal negativ. Und nein, es waren nicht die Biker.

Das war mal ein lieblicher, schmaler Weg.







Uphill für mich zu steil.  
Aber Lomo hat ihn im Sommer bei ner Testfahrt bezwungen.


----------



## lomo (25. Januar 2012)

Mit ohne Schaltung, oder was?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dddakk (25. Januar 2012)

Du hattest die gräuliche Nicole. Der Einstieg hat Spitzen von über 20 %.


----------



## Flugrost (26. Januar 2012)

Kelme schrieb:


> Solange jede Kritik sofort in die Ecke Spaßbremse, Abgrenzer, Full-Facer, Lycra-Schwuchtel geschoben wird und das Mäntelchen der Solidarität nach dem Motto "Wir müssen doch alle Freunde sein und sind so böse von der Umwelt verfolgt!" ausgebreitet wird, kann es keine vernünftige Reflektion über unser Tun mit dem Rad im Wald geben.
> Die Schublade fängt da an, wenn unterschieden wird "wer bergauf strampeln will, der soll das tun, wer lieber bergab fährt, soll da seinen Spaß haben". Die Verkürzung auf "Alles ist schön, lasst uns gemeinsam in Bier trinken!" ist ein wenig platt.




Ein vernünftiges Tun, gemeinsam im Wald, kann es nur dann geben, wenn wir uns alle als MOUNTAINBIKER sehen und definieren. Da sind die vielen verschiedenen Facetten unseres Sports völlig wurscht. Ich freu mich aufs nächste Schorle mit SSP Lomo und Ausdauermonster Houschter! Auch wenn ich leiden werde - wie auch immer - es geht voran und es muß!


----------



## lomo (26. Januar 2012)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Ein vernünftiges Tun, gemeinsam im Wald, kann es nur dann geben, wenn wir uns alle als MOUNTAINBIKER sehen und definieren. Da sind die vielen verschiedenen Facetten unseres Sports völlig wurscht. Ich freu mich aufs nächste Schorle mit SSP Lomo und Ausdauermonster Houschter! Auch wenn ich leiden werde - wie auch immer - es geht voran und es muß!




Ich freu mich auch drauf ... gerne auch mit mehr Gänge und mehr Federweg, vorne wie hinten.


----------



## el Zimbo (26. Januar 2012)

Schorle-Ausdauermonster Houschter? Vorsicht!


----------



## lomo (26. Januar 2012)

Autschn!






Auf dass das niemanden passieren möge :schorle:


----------



## DerandereJan (26. Januar 2012)

Geil....... ne Schorlekartusche....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (26. Januar 2012)

DerandereJan schrieb:


> Geil....... ne Schorlekartusche....



Gröööööööhl!!!!


----------



## Guent (26. Januar 2012)

Der Schorlepflug vor dem Herrn!


----------



## metalfreak (26. Januar 2012)

de guude riesling


----------



## el Zimbo (26. Januar 2012)

Riesling der Marke "15W20" ?
Lecker, da bleib ich doch beim:


----------



## lomo (26. Januar 2012)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Riesling der Marke "15W20" ?
> ...



Jep. Hurtig im Abgang!


----------



## Guent (26. Januar 2012)

Der gute Rüpelheimer Nierentritt: Hart im Abgang, pelzig im Schritt.


----------



## lomo (26. Januar 2012)

So, noch was für die Lycra-freie Zone ....




SiS09_19 von *lomo* auf Flickr


----------



## lomo (26. Januar 2012)

Habe ich gerade vorhin für was anderes gesucht, hole ich hier auch noch mal hoch (ohne Lycra):



Radde schrieb:


> Für den Versuch im Video hab ich bestimmt 10 anläufe gebraucht. Dafür hat der sofort geklappt:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el Zimbo (26. Januar 2012)

Es gab auch mal ein Video, in dem einer die (ganz) alte Darmstädter Rinne
nur mit Schuhen und Vollhelm runter gebärbelt ist. 

Ich halte mich da lieber bedeckt...


----------



## lomo (26. Januar 2012)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Es gab auch mal ein Video, in dem einer die (ganz) alte Darmstädter Rinne
> nur mit Schuhen und Vollhelm runter gebärbelt ist.
> 
> Ich halte mich da lieber bedeckt...



Echt? Zeig mal ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Zimbo (26. Januar 2012)

Hmpf... die Seite, auf der ich das gesehen hab gibt es nicht mehr.


----------



## lomo (26. Januar 2012)

Die Szene nachstellen?


----------



## Flugrost (26. Januar 2012)

Wenn Du willst, filme ich dich.


----------



## el Zimbo (26. Januar 2012)

Und ich übernehm die Regie:
"Sorry, Lomo - die Sturz-Szene müssen wir nochmal drehen,
und beim nächsten Mal will ich den Knochen sehen und nicht nur hören!
Ich kann so nicht arbeiten!!"


----------



## lomo (26. Januar 2012)

Ok. Und wer macht die Dialog-Regie?


----------



## Quente (26. Januar 2012)

...so was wie dumm babble ?


----------



## lomo (26. Januar 2012)

Jep ... mir fehlt da ab und zu die Schlagfertigkeit.


----------



## Flugrost (27. Januar 2012)

Bitte Ruhe am Set!


----------



## lomo (27. Januar 2012)

Noch mal alles auf Anfang!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (27. Januar 2012)

lomo schrieb:


> Ok. Und wer macht die Dialog-Regie?





Quente schrieb:


> ...so was wie dumm babble ?


Es kann nur einen geben!


----------



## Berghaemmerer (27. Januar 2012)

Mal was Bewegendes:

Im Kleinen angefangen, Ralle bei der Wegbereitung:



​
Radlader Size XL bei der Materialaufnahme:





Nahezu 1000 Kubikmeter Erdbewegung für den 5-6m hohen Starthügel XXL zum Wohle der Gravity-Pilots, oder ein lokaler Sponsor tritt für den BP T-Town in Aktion:



​


----------



## el Zimbo (27. Januar 2012)

Immer noch cool, was da in "T-Town" passiert!


----------



## Dddakk (27. Januar 2012)

Hammer die Jungs! DANKE!


----------



## guru39 (27. Januar 2012)

Berghaemmerer schrieb:


> Mal was Bewegendes:
> 
> Im Kleinen angefangen, Ralle bei der Wegbereitung:
> 
> ...



Solch einen Luxus haben wir in Heidelberg nicht.


----------



## Flugrost (27. Januar 2012)

Manpower ist nicht minder Luxus. ...und sehe da, in HD geht was!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (27. Januar 2012)

Bagger haben wir aber trotzdem nicht 

 Naja.... anderes Land andere Titten


----------



## Flugrost (28. Januar 2012)

Haben die Chinesen ihre 3.5 KiloDöner lange Mauer mit Baggern errichtet? Nope.
Und über Titten sprechen wir gerne wann anders ...


----------



## Houschter (28. Januar 2012)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Und über Titten sprechen wir gerne wann anders ...



Titten? Ich hab mir die Bagger jetzt gaaaanz genau angeschaut, wo sinn genau sind die Knödel?


----------



## Berghaemmerer (28. Januar 2012)

guru39 schrieb:


> Solch einen Luxus haben wir in Heidelberg nicht.


Das hängt wohl auch mit dem Konzept zusammen, mehr darüber nachzulesen gibts hier
Das Projekt wurde übrigens auch für die Top drei des deutschen Fahrradpreises in Sachen Freizeit/Tourismus nominiert


----------



## guru39 (28. Januar 2012)

Glückwunsch


----------



## Kelme (28. Januar 2012)

Heute bei den Esthaler "Brauchtumsfeierlichkeiten"




Es ist angerichtet von kelme_sis auf Flickr


----------



## lomo (29. Januar 2012)

Kelme schrieb:


> Heute bei den Esthaler "Brauchtumsfeierlichkeiten"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## metalfreak (29. Januar 2012)




----------



## Drumm (30. Januar 2012)

guru39 schrieb:


> Bagger haben wir aber trotzdem nicht
> 
> Naja.... anderes Land andere Titten




Die Dinger stehen bei uns auch nicht einfach so rum. Jede Baggerstunde ist bei uns sehr sehr hart erarbeitet mit Klinkenputzern und allem, was dazugehört. Der kleine Bagger kosten ca. 150,- am Wochenende da müsst ihr mal die Spendendose rumgehen lassen.


----------



## metalfreak (31. Januar 2012)

Immer den Boden vor Augen haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 139833 (31. Januar 2012)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Manpower ist nicht minder Luxus. ...und sehe da, in HD geht was!



Bei uns ist es ähnlich - die Bagger sind die Ausnahme - ansonsten sind bei Bauaktionen auch mal gerne 30 Leute am Start.
Unsere Steilkurven, die Resi-Pit und die Pump-Track sind in langer, harter Arbeit von Hand entstanden - ganz zui schweigen vom Feinschliff an den großen Sandmassen die uns die Bagger hingekippt haben.

Gruß Hard_ride


----------



## Teufelstisch (31. Januar 2012)

Frisch isses geworden! 













Und noch eins zu Fuß und mit Stativ (durch die Klamm dort ging übrigens früher mal ein perfekter Trail runter):


----------



## lomo (31. Januar 2012)

Teufelstisch schrieb:


> ...
> Und noch eins zu Fuß und mit Stativ (durch die Klamm dort ging übrigens früher mal ein perfekter Trail runter):



8s Belichtungszeit ... nen ND-Filter benutzt?


----------



## Teufelstisch (31. Januar 2012)

@Lomo: Sowas ähnliches: ND - Natürliche Dämmerung.  War kurz nach Sonnenuntergang und daher schon ziemlich düster, dazu noch die Blende ziemlich klein gedreht.


----------



## lomo (31. Januar 2012)

Teufelstisch schrieb:


> ... ND - Natürliche Dämmerung.  ...


----------



## Radde (31. Januar 2012)

jup anders is das nich möglich, hatte es heute mit blende 20 und 1sek geschafft, weil der graufilter daheim rumlag: 







edit: Oh okay ^^ dann nehm ich alles zurück 

edit2: mal von Schwarzweiss zur Farbe gewechselt. Gibt auch noch mehr bilders von dieser "Weinbietumrundung" :  http://www.dropbox.com/gallery/21791813/1/Weinbietumrundung?h=06bfb2


----------



## Teufelstisch (31. Januar 2012)

Nen Satz Filter für's Objektiv leg ich mir nächstens aber auch mal zu!

@Radde: Auch schick!


----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (1. Februar 2012)

Kalt aber herrlich


----------



## `Smubob´ (1. Februar 2012)

Schää!  Deermountain?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (1. Februar 2012)

Rehberg


----------



## Optimizer (1. Februar 2012)

Bist du der Treppenposer?


----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (1. Februar 2012)

optimizer schrieb:


> bist du der treppenposer?



b-)


----------



## `Smubob´ (1. Februar 2012)

Pfalzwaldgeist schrieb:


> Rehberg


sag ich doch


----------



## Teufelstisch (1. Februar 2012)

Ich nehme mal an, die Treppe von ganz oben runter, oder? 

Schweinekälte. Passend dazu zwei schweinische Bilder:

Schweinefelsen:




Saufelsen:




War nach längerer Zeit mal wieder auf dem nördlichen Teil des *F*erbotenen Pfad unterwegs!


----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (1. Februar 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> sag ich doch


 
beim zweiten mal lesen war es mir dann auch klar.... 



Teufelstisch schrieb:


> Ich nehme mal an, die Treppe von ganz oben runter, oder?


 
Logo, der Lenker passt gerade so zwischen rein.
Da fällt man nicht um


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Optimizer (1. Februar 2012)

Teufelstisch schrieb:


> Ich nehme mal an, die Treppe von ganz oben runter, oder?
> 
> Schweinekälte. Passend dazu zwei schweinische Bilder:
> 
> ...



*wehleidigindiealteheimatblick*.....


----------



## Levty (1. Februar 2012)

Packliste für die nächste Tour in die Gegend:
-Crashpad
-zu kleine Schuhe
-Magnesium
-Teekanne
-Daunenjacke


----------



## Flugrost (1. Februar 2012)

Du hast ...
-Heizpilz
_Glühwein
-Wahnsinn
...vergessen

(beheizbare Fingernägel auch)


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (2. Februar 2012)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Du hast ...
> -Heizpilz
> _Glühwein
> -Wahnsinn
> ...



Wo gibt's die Fingernägel?


----------



## Levty (2. Februar 2012)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Du hast ...
> -Heizpilz
> _Glühwein
> -Wahnsinn
> ...



In petto.


----------



## Optimizer (2. Februar 2012)

Teufelstisch schrieb:


> Saufelsen:



Saufelsen ist Mittwoch mittags zu meiden (traditioneller Bouldertag).....



> War nach längerer Zeit mal wieder _*auf dem nördlichen Teil *_des *F*erbotenen Pfad unterwegs!


Nordseite....da fällt mir ein:


----------



## Fibbs79 (2. Februar 2012)

-12°C und Opti fährt mit nem T-Shirt durch die Gegend -> Brrrrrrrr 

Gruß

Fibbs - wann wird´s endlich Sommer??


----------



## Optimizer (2. Februar 2012)

Das Vid ist ja schon ein bisschen älter...und ne andere Jahreszeit...

Gruß
Der Optimizer - hat heut morgen die langen Unterhosen vergessen....


----------



## Teufelstisch (2. Februar 2012)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Saufelsen ist Mittwoch mittags zu meiden (traditioneller Bouldertag).....


 
Ist schon praktisch, wenn man sowas vor der Haustür hat! Aber soooo weit isses von deiner neuen Heimat ja auch nicht weg. 

Bei minus 5 Grad bouldert hier definitiv keiner mehr... Mich hat dort nur mal wieder so ein kleines, vorlautes, weißes, kläffendes Etwas angefallen!  War auch sonst sehr wenig los, der Teil nordöstlich der BBS bis zum Hilschberghaus war völlig jungfräulich, da keinerlei Spuren im Schnee.

In der Sonne lässt sich's aushalten. Die Südhänge sind alle weitestgehend vom Schnee befreit.


----------



## Optimizer (2. Februar 2012)

Teufelstisch schrieb:


> Ist schon praktisch, wenn man sowas vor der Haustür hat! Aber soooo weit isses von deiner neuen Heimat ja auch nicht weg.



So weit müsste ich garnicht zum Bouldern, der Ringstein gegenüber vom Burg Lemberg ist ja auch ein schönes Plätzchen; wie eigentlich der ganze Höhenzug bis vor zum Ruppertsfels....
Wenn's am Wochenende mal zeitlich hinhaut, werde ich mal ne Runde übers Gersbachtal drehen. Das wäre für dich auch ein schönes (Foto)-Plätzchen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teufelstisch (2. Februar 2012)

Hehe, am Ruppertstein und Ringstein war ich heute auch - allerdings wieder ohne Boulderer. Und *vor*gestern ging's auch ein Stück durchs Gersbachtal.  Dort kenn ich mich so einigermaßen aus, die meisten Trails dort bin ich aber noch nicht gefahren.





Jetzt im Februar schon wieder gesperrt...? 








Dürfte die kälteste Tour ever gewesen sein, standen durchgehend minus 5/6 Grad auf'm Tacho. Ich glaube, ne gut wärmende Einbrechermaske wäre angesichts der Wettervorhersage für die nächsten Tage dann doch ne lohnende Investition.

Noch ergänzend als Info: Zwischen Schillerwand und gebr. Felsen ist leider noch ein Baum samt Wurzel auf dem Trail umgekippt, also leider alles andere als flowig.


----------



## basti.rlp (2. Februar 2012)

Schön, schön. Aber bei den Temperaturen bringt mich dann doch nichts auf das Rad.


----------



## Optimizer (2. Februar 2012)

Dank deiner schönen Fotos von vorgestern werd ich am Wochenende mal wieder den Rothenberg besuchen. Zwar nur zu Fuß, allerdings mit Kind und Kegel.

Edith sagt: R-Fels seit Januar bis Jahresmitte gesperrt


----------



## Trail-Bremse (2. Februar 2012)

> Hehe, am Ruppertstein und Ringstein war ich heute auch - allerdings  wieder ohne Boulderer.


Da waren das also deine Reifenspuren welche ich heute im Schnee gesehen habe 
War auch in Lemberg. Habe am Vogellehrpfad die Eiszapfen bewundert und bin danach das grüne Dreieck runter. Bergauf waren die Temperaturen richtig angenehm und auf den Trails hatte man guten Grip


----------



## Teufelstisch (2. Februar 2012)

@basti.rlp: Siberian biking hat einfach was... - bei 20 Grad Plus kann ja jeder fahren!  Einfach herrlich, wie der gefrorene Schnee heute unter den Reifen geknirscht hat - dazu die Sonne und die klare Luft...! 

@Opti: Zum Familywandern ist die Kante um den Rothenberg wirklich ideal. Mit der Felssperrung - hab ich mir gedacht, die Schilder sahen nigelnagelneu aus! 

@Trail-Bremse - gut möglich.  Kann auch sein, dass ich deine Reifenspuren gesehen hab. Bin den Fahrweg aus der Tiefendell gekommen, dann einmal um den Ruppertsfels und über den Hummel, dann direkt runter an den Wasgau-Markt, Schnitzelweck mampfen!


----------



## Optimizer (2. Februar 2012)

grrrrr.... ich will mehr Zeit haben.......


----------



## Teufelstisch (2. Februar 2012)

Der Testfahrerjob ist also nicht Fulltime?


----------



## Optimizer (2. Februar 2012)

Teufelstisch schrieb:


> Der Testfahrerjob ist also nicht Fulltime?



Leider nein.................. hast du mir das mit dem Testfahrer echt geglaubt?


----------



## Teufelstisch (2. Februar 2012)

Man kann ja nie wissen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail-Bremse (2. Februar 2012)

Viele Reifenspuren waren ja nicht um Lemberg herum zu sehen, habe mir gedacht dass es den meisten Leutchen wohl zu kalt ist 
Aber wer bei diesem Wetter nicht fährt ist selbst schuld  - oder muss arbeiten


----------



## Optimizer (2. Februar 2012)

Teufelstisch schrieb:


>



Huch...seh ich jetzt erst, dass du da die Ruine Wasigenstein auch noch geknipst hast...............Insider.....


----------



## Teufelstisch (2. Februar 2012)

@Opti: Hä - Wasigenstein...?!  Da ich das Foto gemacht hab, hab ich glaub ich auch das Recht, mit zu lachen! 

@Trail-Bremse - auch schön!  Vom Sonnenstand mal her geschätzt haben wir uns evtl. wirklich knapp verpasst. Ich hatte an der Kreuzug vorm Rabenfels noch kurz überlegt, ob ich direkt über den Vogellehrpfad Richtung Heimat fahre oder noch die Schleife über den Hummel mitnehme!


----------



## Optimizer (2. Februar 2012)

Teufelstisch schrieb:


> @Opti: Hä - Wasigenstein...?!  Da ich das Foto gemacht hab, hab ich glaub ich auch das Recht, mit zu lachen!



Hast quasi meine Burg fotografiert. An meiner Haustür hängt rechts so ein Schild:


----------



## Trail-Bremse (2. Februar 2012)

War so gegen 16 -16.30 Uhr dort. Bin dann allerdings den breiten Rundweg weiter gefahren weil ich ziemlich schnell wieder nach Hause (Erfweiler) wollte. Fahre nicht gerne bei Dunkelheit alleine in der Gegend herum


----------



## Teufelstisch (2. Februar 2012)

@Opti: Ich hab's mir fast gedacht.  Sieht nach französischem Original vom Club Vosgien aus...?  Hab mal meine Fotos von der Wasigenstein gecheckt und kein Schild gefunden.

@Trail-Bremse: Dann war's km-mäßig ja auch ne ordentliche Schleife! Um die Zeit hab ich die Eiswand an der Ruhbank geknipst. Also waren das wohl auch meine Schneespuren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail-Bremse (2. Februar 2012)

Die Eisbank an der Ruhbank habe ich gestern Nachmittag schon bewundert, die wunderschönen Eiszapfen-Felsen unterhalb des Rheinbergerparks auch. Kann ich dir ebenfalls empfehlen


----------



## lomo (2. Februar 2012)

Trail-Bremse schrieb:


> ...Aber wer bei diesem Wetter nicht fährt ist selbst schuld  - *oder muss arbeiten*



Tja, irgendwo muss die Kohle ja herkommen ...


----------



## Optimizer (2. Februar 2012)

Teufelstisch schrieb:


> Hab mal meine Fotos von der Wasigenstein gecheckt und kein Schild gefunden.



warum wohl.....?


----------



## Teufelstisch (2. Februar 2012)

@lomo: Das alte Problem: Entweder Kohle, aber keine Zeit. Oder Zeit, aber keine Kohle. Nur ganz wenige haben Zeit und Kohle. Ich gehör aber leider nicht zu der Gruppe... Aber es gibt ja Lotto. 

@Trail-Bremse: So langsam fühl ich mich verfolgt.  Durchs Strecktal bin ich bei meiner Runde heute auch gefahren (ist meistens so der Auftakt). Welche Felsen meinst du da genau?


----------



## Trail-Bremse (2. Februar 2012)

Ich meine die Straße vom Friedhof rauf zu den Messehallen/ Schelp-Platz.
In der Rechtskurve auf der linken Seite die Felsen habe ich gemeint. Heisst der Park nicht (alter) Rheinberger-Park?


----------



## Teufelstisch (2. Februar 2012)

@Trail-Bremse: Ich glaub, du meinst den Neufferpark?  Kann aber sein, dass der früher mal so hieß, keine Ahnung...! Also von der B10 kommend rechts, die Zeppelinstraße hoch, an der Serpentine? Rechts in der Mitte der Vogelpark Atzelbach? Da sind nämlich immer schöne Eiszapfen!

Der "Rheinberger" liegt am Rande des Strecktalparks.






So, genug Bilder für heute! 

@Opti: tststs... böseböse!


----------



## Trail-Bremse (2. Februar 2012)

Ich meine den Park vor/unterhalb des Neufferparks. Höchstens sie haben den Neufferpark erweitert und den alten Rheinberger Park dazu genommen. Muss mal vorbei radeln und nachschauen
Da ich schon seit 24 Jahren nicht mehr in Pirmasens wohne kenne ich die neuen Namen und Gegebenheiten nicht so genau. Weiss nur noch dass wir als Kids in dem alten, wunderschönen, verwunschenen Park in einem zugewucherten Weiher Bachflohkrebse gefangen haben. Und dass es dort vor 30 Jahren schon Bambus gab


----------



## ytsan (2. Februar 2012)

> Wenn's am Wochenende mal zeitlich hinhaut, werde ich mal ne Runde übers Gersbachtal drehen.


Teufels- und Haspelfelsen?
Bissel glatt zur Zeit.
Wann?!?


----------



## Teufelstisch (2. Februar 2012)

@Trail-Bremse: Wie gesagt, kann gut sein, dass der Flecken so hieß! Also das Gelände entlang der Serpentine war lange Zeit ganz normal eingezäunt und offensichtlich in Privatbesitz, auch ziemlich zugewuchert; hat nicht den Eindruck gemacht, als wäre das mal ein Park gewesen. Als ich das letzte Mal da runter bin, war zumindest das Tor offen und es wurde scheinbar ein wenig Holz geschlagen. Aber ich weiß ja jetzt, welchen Ort du meinest. Werde bei meiner nächsten Runde auch mal wieder ne kleine Schleife durch den Neufferpark drehen und genauer nachschauen!


----------



## lomo (2. Februar 2012)

Nach soviel Eiseskälte in Bildern bin ich erstmal zum Kühlschrank und habe mir ein kühles (Feierabend-) Bier aufgemacht....




Feierabendbier von *lomo* auf Flickr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (2. Februar 2012)

Teufelstisch schrieb:


> Dürfte die kälteste Tour ever gewesen sein, standen durchgehend minus 5/6 Grad auf'm Tacho. Ich glaube, ne gut wärmende Einbrechermaske wäre angesichts der Wettervorhersage für die nächsten Tage dann doch ne lohnende Investition.


Was ein geniales Foto! 

Ich war vorhin (1800-2030) bei ähnlichen Temperaturen (6-8°) fahren, kleine Konditionsrunde im Flachen. Ich hatte die Nussschale mit Mütze drunter auf, ne Goggle und zeitweise das Buff vorm Gesicht. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Dank der vorausfahrenden alten Herren hatte ich auch keine Probleme mit Frieren, die haben mir sowas von eingeheizt... 




Trail-Bremse schrieb:


>


Bist du nicht beim trinken an der Flasche festgefroren?  *brrrr*


----------



## Radde (2. Februar 2012)

Schöne Bilder und die Eisformationen sehen echt gewaltig aus, bekommt man glatt Lust mal dran zu lecken


----------



## Hardtail94 (2. Februar 2012)

Ich seh schon den Zeitungs-Aufmacher:

Student tot mit Zunge an Eisapfen festgefroren im Wald gefunden!


----------



## guru39 (2. Februar 2012)

is ja i-wie aus der Region.

aber noch ist nicht alles getan


----------



## lomo (2. Februar 2012)

Öha!


----------



## Flugrost (2. Februar 2012)

guru39 schrieb:


> is ja i-wie aus der Region.
> 
> aber noch ist nicht alles getan


----------



## ketis (3. Februar 2012)

guru39 schrieb:


> is ja i-wie aus der region.
> 
> Aber noch ist nicht alles getan



:-d !!!


----------



## Radler-01 (3. Februar 2012)

Teufelstisch schrieb:


> ... standen durchgehend minus 5/6 Grad auf'm Tacho ...


 
meiner zeigt meistens km/h an


----------



## Teufelstisch (3. Februar 2012)

@radler-01: Meiner ist sogar multi-task-fähig... zeigt beides gleichzeitig an!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (3. Februar 2012)

Die Tacho also.


----------



## Teufelstisch (3. Februar 2012)

Sozusagen. Nur kochen und putzen will sie noch nicht.


----------



## Levty (3. Februar 2012)

Emanzipierte Tacho.


----------



## Haardtfahrer (3. Februar 2012)

Um gezielt erzeugte Vorteile auszumerzen, hier etwas für die Stammtischhoheit:

http://www.geschlechterstudien.de/7-0-multitasking.html


----------



## Trail-Bremse (3. Februar 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Bist du nicht beim trinken an der Flasche festgefroren?  *brrrr*


Absolut nicht   Die Flasche war so fest eingefroren, die ist fast geplatzt als ich nach 3 Stunden wieder daheim gelandet bin


----------



## Radde (3. Februar 2012)

Trail-Bremse schrieb:


> Absolut nicht   Die Flasche war so fest eingefroren, die ist fast geplatzt als ich nach 3 Stunden wieder daheim gelandet bin



Ja das hab ich heute auch gemerkt... nächst mal wenn ich mich über 4 stunden in die kälte werf, schmeiss ich de trinkflasche vorher in die mikrowelle 

Apropos, die Kaltenbrunner Tümpel sind wunderbar zugefroren und haben ne lustige grüne Farbe:













(Kamera on Ice)

heut hab ich mich das erste mal wieder ganz hoch auf den Berg getraut, endlich anfangen den Bettfäulnis-speck wieder abbauen, in diesem Sinne Auf, Auf und davon!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teufelstisch (3. Februar 2012)

Schäne Bildscher! 

Ich hab die letzten Tage auch jeweils so nen überwiegend unnötigen Eisklotz im Flaschenhalter mit mir rumtransportiert. Fällt unter Training mit Zusatzgewichten.  Heute jedenfalls ohne.

Darf man hier eigentlich auch ungestraft Dackelschneiderfotos posten...? 





Bleib die nächsten Tage beim MTB, Windchill auf der Höhe auf freier Straße bei Gegenwind momentan äußerst grenzwertig...


----------



## Radde (4. Februar 2012)

Teufelstisch schrieb:


> Darf man hier eigentlich auch ungestraft Dackelschneiderfotos posten...?



Komm ich klar mit solangs so gute Fotos sind 

So kalt ists übrigens garnicht, das dauerthermometer Königsmühle sagt: Da geht noch was...






und nebendran:





... hab noch mehr von dem zeug....


----------



## Kelme (4. Februar 2012)

Radde schrieb:


> ...


Fast ein Bateman. Aber nur fast ...


----------



## Joshua60 (4. Februar 2012)

Sonne war ja schon gestern, aber es gab auch schattige Plätze!


[URL="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6814596907/"]
	

CIMG8146_1024 von 
Nach 48/1000 bei -4 bis -9°C heute Ruhetag 

[URL="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6814597325/"]
	

CIMG8161_1024 von [/u]


----------



## Osama (4. Februar 2012)

Kelme schrieb:


> Fast ein Bateman. Aber nur fast ...


 
ich glaube du meinst Batman

Bateman heist der american psycho mit nachnamen
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/American_Psycho


----------



## Kelme (4. Februar 2012)

Bateman. Ganz bestimmt Bateman .


----------



## Radde (4. Februar 2012)

wenn dann Bartman, der ist mir ab und an mal angefroren 









(bei der Hellerhütte)




(Kalmitparkplatz)


----------



## Kelme (4. Februar 2012)

Dann mach' ich mich zur Erläuterung halt mal selbst zum Deppen:




Chamonix - Martigny - 25. Aug 2011 von kelme_sis auf Flickr

Das ist ein Bateman. Es ist eine Homage an einen großartigen Menschen, Tankstellenbetreiber und Fotografen, der wunderbare Bilder seiner wunderschönen Räder fertigt und der diese Pose (irgendwann mal) kreiert hat.


----------



## freiraum (4. Februar 2012)

DAS ist ganz großes Kino!


----------



## Levty (4. Februar 2012)

Gulf Trikot ist der Wahnsinn! Gibts das auch mit einer 2 drauf?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dddakk (4. Februar 2012)

Nee, aber du könntest ein "+" zwischen die Einser machen, wenn es nicht ausverkauft ist.  

Rookie-Bateman-Posing:


----------



## Kelme (4. Februar 2012)

Ich hab' noch eins in S. Klassisch.


----------



## freiraum (4. Februar 2012)

Bateman könnte das neue Planking werden


----------



## Kelme (4. Februar 2012)

Bateman war lange vor Planking.
Planking wird vergessen sein.
Bateman wird weiter bestehen.

Profi Bateman (geht auch ohne Rad):



Chamonix - Martigny - 25. Aug 2011 von kelme_sis auf Flickr


----------



## Teufelstisch (4. Februar 2012)

Immer dieses rumgepose... 

Jetz is awwer (Eis)zappe demit:




Dank Opti's Inspiration:




Wer hat den Längsten?


----------



## Hardtail94 (4. Februar 2012)

Unter anderem auch aus der Region:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W1BYHOvBirM&context=C3730946ADOEgsToPDskLN7j0LyLAHIlLDsJylr_b2"]The Daydreamer      - YouTube[/nomedia]

Edit: Wie kann man das Video direkt einbinden, statt nur den Link?


----------



## HeavyBiker (4. Februar 2012)

haha ... gefällt mir das vid


----------



## Levty (5. Februar 2012)

Kelme schrieb:


> Ich hab' noch eins in S. Klassisch.


Sorry, S ist leider nicht so meins. 
Wer ist die T-Shirt Quelle?


----------



## lomo (5. Februar 2012)

Neulich in der Waldschule ...




Waldschule von *lomo* auf Flickr

"Hebt die Hand zum Schwur!
Ich schwöre, daß ich mich auf dem Trail nicht wie ein Ars****** benehme,
sonst soll mich der Blitz beim Kacken treffen!"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radde (5. Februar 2012)

noch ein letztes von der Kalmittour:






 auf der Bank hab ich sogar schon genächtigt, is schön da bei Mondschein...

und da gäbs noch n paar Panoramas... http://www.dropbox.com/gallery/21791813/1/Kalt im Wald?h=902d44


----------



## Kelme (5. Februar 2012)

Levty schrieb:


> Sorry, S ist leider nicht so meins.
> Wer ist die T-Shirt Quelle?


He, he - die Quelle waren die Gäsbockbiker und in Person ich.
T-Shirts gab es keine, sondern das waren alles Trikots.
Hersteller war Owayo.


----------



## DerandereJan (5. Februar 2012)

Radde schrieb:


> ...http://www.dropbox.com/gallery/21791813/1/Kalt im Wald?h=902d44



Is die Bank zwischen Hohe Loog und Kalmit oder?

Hach ich liebe diesen Thread!

Grüße in die Pfalz, bis nächstes WE!

Jan


----------



## Radler-01 (5. Februar 2012)

Kelme schrieb:


> He, he - die Quelle waren die Gäsbockbiker und in Person ich.


 
... zum Glück kannte ich die Quelle kurz vor´m Versiegen 
Ich habe diese Pose noch nicht probiert -M ist da bestimmt ganz klasse


----------



## Teufelstisch (5. Februar 2012)

DerandereJan schrieb:


> Is die Bank zwischen Hohe Loog und Kalmit oder?


 
Hahnenschritt, oder? Auf jeden Fall:


----------



## Bergfried (5. Februar 2012)

lomo schrieb:


> Neulich in der Waldschule ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



...der iss gut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radde (5. Februar 2012)

Jap beide richtig, der hanhenschritt-parkplatz oder wie auch immer. Ist ein zusammenschnitt einer belichtungsreihe, aber an das live-viewgerät am Kopf kommts trotzdem nicht ran.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (5. Februar 2012)

gestern beim aufwärmen....



einmal angewärmter HR fürs Bike, je einen warmen Kaffee pro eingefrorenen Fahrerfuß


----------



## HeavyBiker (5. Februar 2012)

Kelme schrieb:


> Dann mach' ich mich zur Erläuterung halt mal selbst zum Deppen:
> 
> Das ist ein Bateman. Es ist eine Homage an einen großartigen Menschen, Tankstellenbetreiber und Fotografen, der wunderbare Bilder seiner wunderschönen Räder fertigt und der diese Pose (irgendwann mal) kreiert hat.



ich auch .... ich auch....

aber ich gelobe noch besserung der pose 

heut auf ner lustigen CC runde  (mehr geht net ... onkel doc verbietet  )


----------



## Osama (5. Februar 2012)

diese 'bateman-pose' hat auch ein wenig von leni riefenstahl


----------



## Kelme (5. Februar 2012)

Osama schrieb:


> diese 'bateman-pose' hat auch ein wenig von leni riefenstahl


Es gab hier im Forum mal eine "nette" Diskussion ob des SiS-Liedes "Mann ohne Gang" der Gruppe Schlammbein. Ohne Kenntnis der Beteiligten wäre ich mit politischen Einordnungen - nennen wir es  - vorsichtig. Auch .




Bateman_3 von kelme_sis auf Flickr


----------



## freiraum (5. Februar 2012)

@HB
Ich finde du bist schon gaaaanz nah dran. Deine Sattelstütze passt da nicht ganz rein, die solltest du besser gegen meine tauschen, dann passt das


----------



## Osama (5. Februar 2012)

ich wollte auch nichts und niemanden 'politisch einordnen'

übrigens ist diese pose (ohne von diesem bateman zu wissen) auch von mir gerne mal gestellt
bei gelegenheit mal mehr davon...


----------



## Joshua60 (5. Februar 2012)

Bateman 1.Versuch 
Pose muss augenscheinlich vor dem Spiegel einstudiert werden bis es perfekt aussieht.

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6824187895/]
	

CIMG8172a von JoshuaXo auf Flickr[/URL]


----------



## HeavyBiker (5. Februar 2012)

ha ha  ... wo warst du unterwegs? , mein bildplatz kennst ja bestimmt


----------



## TheDon (5. Februar 2012)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> ich auch .... ich auch....
> 
> aber ich gelobe noch besserung der pose
> 
> heut auf ner lustigen CC runde  (mehr geht net ... onkel doc verbietet  )




Oftersheim Grillhütte?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyBiker (5. Februar 2012)

jup


----------



## Radde (5. Februar 2012)

...um den Rahmen hier nicht zu sprengen, nur der Link: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/21791813/web/big.jpg


----------



## jatschek (5. Februar 2012)

Yeah geil! Bist wieder "on the trail again"?


----------



## -Itchy- (5. Februar 2012)

Radde schrieb:


> ...um den Rahmen hier nicht zu sprengen, nur der Link: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/21791813/web/big.jpg


----------



## Dddakk (5. Februar 2012)

@Radde
..und wo ist da die Pose?  

..oder wir eröffnen mal ne "Bateman-Eggstrehm-Posing-Fred"


----------



## HeavyBiker (5. Februar 2012)

au ja bitte


----------



## Radde (5. Februar 2012)

jatschek schrieb:


> Yeah geil! Bist wieder "on the trail again"?



Jüp, muss halt aufpassen, dass ich's nicht übertreib, aber im uphill geht schon alles... und so kann ich wenigstens die Defizite in dem Puddingbein wieder kompensieren. 

In der Abfahrt geht zwar belastungstechnisch auch alles, aber mit dem schnecken hör ich erst auf, wenn das Sprunggelenk wieder 100% fit ist.


----------



## -Itchy- (5. Februar 2012)

ich bin mir sicher, dass du mit deinem (noch) nicht ganz heilem bein, schneller unterwegs bist als so manch anderer biker 

geil das du wieder unterwegs bist, freut mich !


----------



## Radde (5. Februar 2012)

-Itchy- schrieb:


> ich bin mir sicher, dass du mit deinem (noch) nicht ganz heilem bein, schneller unterwegs bist als so manch anderer biker
> 
> geil das du wieder unterwegs bist, freut mich !



Neee, das kannst schon als unteres Ende der Nahrungskette bezeichnen,  gerade bei den Bedingungen weiss man ja nie ob sich da irgendwo ne Eisschicht versteckt, deswegen sind mir momentan auch Forstwege recht, hauptsache runter.
- weg mit den doofen Höhenmetern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berghaemmerer (5. Februar 2012)

Schön dass du wieder aufm aufsteigenden Ast bist 
Hier nochn paar Frischluftimpressionen von gestern u heut, mangels mitgeschleppter Cam mitm Handy gemacht:



​ 
Windraeder mit Potzberg:



​ 
Auch noch ein bissl aufs Eis gewagt:



​ 


​


----------



## HeavyBiker (6. Februar 2012)

so... noch ein par selbstknipsereien auf der CC tour von heut ...


----------



## lomo (6. Februar 2012)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> gestern beim aufwärmen....
> 
> 
> 
> einmal angewärmter HR fürs Bike, je einen warmen Kaffee pro eingefrorenen Fahrerfuß



Am Samstag war ich dort ...




Heissgetränk von *lomo* auf Flickr

... zum Aufwärmen.


----------



## Houschter (6. Februar 2012)

Nicht nur Du. War lecker


----------



## rmfausi (6. Februar 2012)

lomo schrieb:


> Am Samstag war ich dort ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh, ohne Nicoblei unterwegs.  Bei mir war Regeneration im Keller angesagt. 

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## scylla (6. Februar 2012)

Samstag beim Frösteln zwischen dem ersten und dem zweiten Mal aufwärmen:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Optimizer (6. Februar 2012)

*nörgel,nörgel*

Warum ist das schöne Rad von dem Leidwill verdeckt???


Gruß
Der Optimizer - Ragley-Öffentlichkeits-Beauftragter


----------



## DerandereJan (6. Februar 2012)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Warum ist das schöne Rad von dem Leidwill verdeckt???


----------



## lomo (6. Februar 2012)

rmfausi schrieb:


> Oh, ohne Nicoblei unterwegs.  Bei mir war Regeneration im Keller angesagt.
> 
> Gruß rmfausi



Ohne Nicoblei, ohne Gangschaltung, ohne Heckfeder.
Regeneration im Keller? Haste da nen guten Tropfen eingelagert?


----------



## Kelme (6. Februar 2012)

Optimizer schrieb:


> *nörgel,nörgel*
> 
> Warum ist das schöne Rad von dem Leidwill verdeckt???
> 
> ...


Damit man diese seltsam geformten Sitzstreben nicht sieht. Von daher ist das Leid(en)will schon geschickt platziert .


----------



## scylla (6. Februar 2012)

Optimizer schrieb:


> *nörgel,nörgel*
> 
> Warum ist das schöne Rad von dem Leidwill verdeckt???
> 
> ...



die taiwankiste bildet sich halt ein was besseres zu sein, nur weil's das fünffache gekostet hat 
(viel besser gefedert als das troof hat's aber wohl auch nicht bei -8° )

gruß,
das griechische monster - ragleyfahrerin weil's leidwill leider putt ist

PS: ich mag die sitzstreben


----------



## lomo (6. Februar 2012)

scylla schrieb:


> ... weil's leidwill leider *putt* ist
> ...



Ist das ein Feature von Leidwill?


----------



## scylla (6. Februar 2012)

lomo schrieb:


> Ist das ein Feature von Leidwill?



das ist das neue DAIT system (defect any inappropriate time) patent pending.

wer hat's erfunden? die schweizer!


----------



## Teufelstisch (6. Februar 2012)

Toll, eine meiner Bremsen "friert" mal wieder bei starker Kälte ein bzw. zieht Luft, diesmal die vorne kaum noch Bremsdruck... naja... Das Foto gehört streng genommen ins Westpfalz-Forum; war heute mal zur Abwechslung ein wenig in den Tälern der Sickingerhöhe unterwegs. Auch schön dort...!

Hab gehofft, im "Kessel" bei Herschberg wäres etwas wärmer, Pustekuchen...


----------



## Radde (6. Februar 2012)

es wächst... ^^


----------



## Trail-Bremse (6. Februar 2012)

Wahnsinn, was ist denn das ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail-Bremse (6. Februar 2012)

Ich habe heute eine Kultour gemacht. 
Burgenbesichtigung mit Vogelfund




















Hier ging gar nix mehr


----------



## Optimizer (6. Februar 2012)

Teufelstisch schrieb:


> Hab gehofft, im "Kessel" bei Herschberg wäres etwas wärmer, Pustekuchen...



Da rechts oben ist so ein Geländer.....sind da Serpentinen???


----------



## Radde (6. Februar 2012)

das ist der "kleine" Springbrunnen bei der Königsmühle im Kaltenbrunnertal  Von der breite her hab ichs noch nie größer gesehn, bei der Höhe geht noch was.






 ...nochwas


----------



## Teufelstisch (6. Februar 2012)

@Radde: Hammer...!  Geht der Pumpe für den Springbrunnen nicht irgendwann das Wasser aus?

@Opti: Ja, gibt auch ein paar Trails in der Kante, rechts geht's über zwei weitere Brückelchen berghoch. Vorher zweigt auch noch ein Trail ab. Geht dann aber immer sehr schnell auf Waldwegen weiter. Nette Seite, die ich gestern gefunden habe - den ein oder anderen Weg werde ich mal noch abfahren!http://www.pfaelzer-muehlenland.de/wandern.html

@Trail-Bremse: Nice impressions!


----------



## HeavyBiker (7. Februar 2012)

Radde schrieb:


> das ist der "kleine" Springbrunnen bei der Königsmühle im Kaltenbrunnertal  Von der breite her hab ichs noch nie größer gesehn, bei der Höhe geht noch was.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ka warum aber für mich geiles bild 

und damit net ot :


----------



## Sarrois (7. Februar 2012)

Uiuiuiuiui Junger,

sind die Waden noch dran


----------



## HeavyBiker (7. Februar 2012)

loggisch


----------



## `Smubob´ (7. Februar 2012)

Radde schrieb:


> es wächst... ^^


Eisberg direkt voraus!!!   


@ Thorsten: passend zur Killerwade auch etwas am Killerblick gearbeitet? 


Kein Bateman im eigentlichen Sinne, im Nachhinein könnte man es evtl. als eine sehr frei interpretierte Variante ansehen...





...ist schon etwas älter und auf eine Witzelei im Forum zum Thema "Modeschlampe" hin entstanden, normal mach ich sowas nicht


----------



## Optimizer (7. Februar 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> ...ist schon etwas älter und auf eine Witzelei im Forum zum Thema "Modeschlampe" hin entstanden, normal mach ich sowas nicht



Das ist wirklich kein Bateman, sondern nennt sich "Baur-Katalog-Pose".....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyBiker (7. Februar 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Eisberg direkt voraus!!!
> 
> 
> @ Thorsten: passend zur Killerwade auch etwas am Killerblick gearbeitet?
> ...



haha... sozusagen 

btw : stylisches bild


----------



## `Smubob´ (7. Februar 2012)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Das ist wirklich kein Bateman, sondern nennt sich "Baur-Katalog-Pose".....


Ajo, musste bei den vielen schönen Posing-Fotos haöt dran denken und dachte mir, ich krams mal raus 
Baur-Katalog? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Also das ist mindestens Otto-Style, ich muss doch schon sehr bitten 


EDIT: @ Thorsten: Also du hast damit mehrere Punkte auf der Haben-Seite, falls du jemand nur durch reine "Präsenz" in die Flucht schlagen willst


----------



## Sarrois (7. Februar 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Kein Bateman im eigentlichen Sinne, im Nachhinein könnte man es evtl. als eine sehr frei interpretierte Variante ansehen...
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/617023


 
Junge das iss noch nedd emol e halwer Bateman eher e viertel


----------



## el Zimbo (7. Februar 2012)

Ich dachte, das wäre ein Bateman:


----------



## basti.rlp (7. Februar 2012)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Ich dachte, das wäre ein Bateman:



wohl eher American Psycho ...


----------



## MalteetlaM (7. Februar 2012)

Radde schrieb:


> es wächst... ^^



Ist das der See an dem man vorbei kommt, wenn man zum Kurpfalzpark fährt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (7. Februar 2012)

MalteetlaM schrieb:


> Ist das der See an dem man vorbei kommt, wenn man zum Kurpfalzpark fährt?


Nein.


----------



## Haardtfahrer (7. Februar 2012)

Es ist ein Teich an der Königsmühle, jetzt ein Behindertenheim (campshill).

Liegt, wenn man von Gemüsehändler die Straße rein ins Kaltenbrunnertal fährt, nach 400 Metern linker Hand etwas tiefer oder wenn man von der Hambacher Höhe durch den Wald fährt, unten rechts.


----------



## lomo (7. Februar 2012)

Kelme schrieb:


> Nein.



Einsilbig?


----------



## MalteetlaM (7. Februar 2012)

Danke für die Aufklärung. Ich glaube ich muss mal die Rotsteig fahren und gucken wie der See dort aussieht.


----------



## Kelme (7. Februar 2012)

lomo schrieb:


> Einsilbig?


Ne, ich hab' doch nur präzise seine Frage beantwortet .


----------



## Haardtfahrer (7. Februar 2012)

Kelme schrieb:


> Ne, ich hab' doch nur präzise seine Frage beantwortet .



Ein einfaches "Ja" hätte dann jetzt auch gereicht!


----------



## `Smubob´ (7. Februar 2012)

Sarrois schrieb:


> Junge das iss noch nedd emol e halwer Bateman eher e viertel


Macht nix, dafür ist es auf eine andere Art ein "nettes" Bild


----------



## Sarrois (8. Februar 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Macht nix, dafür ist es auf eine andere Art ein "nettes" Bild


 
Stimmt
Meine das ja eher gewichtsmäßig


----------



## `Smubob´ (8. Februar 2012)

Sarrois schrieb:


> Meine das ja eher gewichtsmäßig


Ach so... ich kenne das Original ja nicht  Hab mich damit abgefunden, dass ich immer so ein Hemd bleiben werde, hat ja auch seine Vorteile


----------



## el Zimbo (8. Februar 2012)

Du musst beim Gäsbock eine 10kg-Hantelscheibe in den Rucksack packen,
wegen der Wettbewerbsbedingungen!
Nicht dass du dem Sarrois seine Schorle weg säufst...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (8. Februar 2012)

Das mache ich durch desolate Kondition wieder wett 
Und was Schorle angeht, stehe ich derzeit auch nicht gut im Training... wenn ich da zu viel wegsaufe, sehe ich danach die Singletrails doppelt, das wäre ein Spaß


----------



## pfalz (8. Februar 2012)

> sehe ich danach die Singletrails doppelt



doubletrail?

oha, der war flach....


----------



## Sarrois (8. Februar 2012)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> du dem Sarrois seine Schorle weg säufst...


 
Mach deene arme Bub nedd gabbudd
in deene passt bestimmt eh nedd so viel rein



`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Das mache ich durch desolate Kondition wieder wett


Da kann ich auch klasse mithalten



`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Und was Schorle angeht, stehe ich derzeit auch nicht gut im Training...


 
ich schon bei uns hat jetzt 6 Wochen lang die Besenwirtschaft in der Strasse offen



`Smubob´ schrieb:


> wenn ich da zu viel wegsaufe, sehe ich danach die Singletrails doppelt, das wäre ein Spaß


 
Mmmmhhh stimmt dann diese Rechnung

2x601+2x301=1804


----------



## `Smubob´ (8. Februar 2012)

pfalz schrieb:


> doubletrail?


Davon nehm ich dann den mittleren 




Sarrois schrieb:


> ich schon bei uns hat jetzt 6 Wochen lang die Besenwirtschaft in der Strasse offen


Vielleicht muss ich mich bis dahin doch nochmal ins Trainingslager begeben. Oder ich hänge mir zwischendurch mal ne Wodka-Infusion an - intravenöse Desensibilisierung Ostblock Style 




Sarrois schrieb:


> Mmmmhhh stimmt dann diese Rechnung
> 
> 2x601+2x301=1804


Watt, müssen wir beim Gäsbock auch noch rechnen? Auf deutsch gesagt: WTF?!?


----------



## Kelme (8. Februar 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> ...
> Watt, müssen wir beim Gäsbock auch noch rechnen? Auf deutsch gesagt: WTF?!?


Damit habe ich nichts zu tun. Ehrlich.


----------



## Teufelstisch (8. Februar 2012)

Das schmalste Hemdchen bin (ziemlich sicher) immer noch ich... 

Motto heute u. a.: Zappe duschter...


----------



## Radde (8. Februar 2012)

Teufelstisch schrieb:


>



DIe sind verdammt krass.... :O

Da ich da in der Nähe Physio hab, ist es eigentlich ein muss den täglichen Stand zu begutachten:











Fazit: Es wächst immernoch...

hab da auch was neues ausprobiert:


----------



## `Smubob´ (8. Februar 2012)

Radde schrieb:


> Da ich da in der Nähe Physio hab, ist es eigentlich ein muss den täglichen Stand zu begutachten:
> ...
> Fazit: Es wächst immernoch...


Krasses Pferd... sieht irgendwie wirklich wie manche Illustrationen vom trojanischen Gaul aus!


----------



## Teufelstisch (8. Februar 2012)

Ich musste irgendwie an nen Brontosaurus ohne Hals denken... Auf jeden Fall ein cooles Teil! Wenn man "Eisberg voraus!" mitten im Wald ruft, kommen ja normalerweise die Männer mit den weißen Kitteln...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radde (8. Februar 2012)

Teufelstisch schrieb:


> "Eisberg voraus!"



verschrei's nicht, sonst muss ich das nächste mal wenn ich kukken geh, nen kreuzfahrtschiff rausfischen...


----------



## metalfreak (8. Februar 2012)

Auf jeden Fall ein toller Eisberg  Muss da am We auch ma hin damit endlich ma der Film in der analogen Cam voll wird


----------



## lomo (9. Februar 2012)

[Filmsche] Steadycam [/Filmsche]

Coooool!


----------



## metalfreak (9. Februar 2012)

Mal ein Filmprojekt ohne Bikes. Was haltet ihr davon?

[ame="http://vimeo.com/36495158"]don't waste your time on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## `Smubob´ (9. Februar 2012)

Kann's leider grad nicht ankucken, sorry... keine Zeit!


----------



## Lynus (10. Februar 2012)

@ BK: Gut gemacht, aus dir wird mal noch was


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radde (10. Februar 2012)




----------



## ToidbioT (11. Februar 2012)

.


----------



## Radde (11. Februar 2012)

diesmal ohne den bösen schwarzen Mann auf dem Foto unterwegs gewesen:










Kälteresistenz wird belohnt.

edit// noch mehr sind da drin: http://www.dropbox.com/gallery/21791813/1/Kalt im Wald?h=902d44 meine alte kamera braucht gaaaanz dringend mal ne sensorreinigung...


----------



## LordMiles (11. Februar 2012)

Ich bin dann auch mal hingefahren und habe festgestellt, dass es immernoch wächst...


----------



## Radde (11. Februar 2012)

LordMiles schrieb:


> Ich bin dann auch mal hingefahren und habe festgestellt, dass es immernoch wächst...



thx  sehr cool, ich glaub jetzt hat es Höchststand, so ne Frau aus der Königsmühle meinte,  es war in den letzten 20 jahren nur einmal so hoch.


----------



## LordMiles (11. Februar 2012)

und genau aus dem Grund müssen wir es ausreichend dokumentieren...

Ich werde nächstes WE wahrscheinlich nochmal hinfahren.


----------



## Teufelstisch (11. Februar 2012)

@metalfreak: 

@Radde: Coole pix! Der schwarze Mann ist ja brutal!  Und die neuen: auf der Rietburch? Und Ludwigsturm?

@LordMiles: Hab mich schon gefragt, was Es eigentlich macht!


----------



## Radde (11. Februar 2012)

das is richtig, war dann noch auf dem Schänzelturm und dann wieder heim, schöne Gegend da...


----------



## Berghaemmerer (11. Februar 2012)

Mal etwas CC und Wallriding aus Kl und Umgebung:


----------



## HeavyBiker (11. Februar 2012)

nice die videos


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## metalfreak (12. Februar 2012)

De Eisbersch

Das erste Ergebnis von heut.




IMG_6635 von B.Klose auf Flickr


----------



## Levty (12. Februar 2012)

Yeah!


----------



## dave (12. Februar 2012)

Radde schrieb:


> diesmal ohne den bösen schwarzen Mann auf dem Foto unterwegs gewesen:



Hast es doch noch mit der Angst zu tun bekommen? 



metalfreak schrieb:


> De Eisbersch



Erinnert mich spontan an ...
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YZ1Fi72Sxjo&feature=related"]Autschn - EisbÃ¤r Kalle      - YouTube[/nomedia].


----------



## LordMiles (12. Februar 2012)

Ich hätte ja gesagt bei dem Eisberg geht noch was, aber ab Dienstag solls wieder in die Plusgrade gehen...

http://www.wetter.com/deutschland/neustadt/DE0007438.html


----------



## rostigerNagel (12. Februar 2012)

schöner Tag mit meinem neuem Enduro EVO und der GoPro......
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/[media...http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/19060/h


----------



## BenniG. (12. Februar 2012)

rostigerNagel schrieb:


> schöner Tag mit meinem neuem Enduro EVO und der GoPro......


Gefällt! 
Gut, dass ich gestern und heut biken war, sonst hätte ich ein schlechtes Gewissen 

Wie machst du die GoPro-Cam am Unterrohr fest? Mit der Halterung von GoPro? Bei mir vibriert das dann ohne Ende auf dem Video, bei dir sieht das echt Bombe aus..


----------



## Osama (12. Februar 2012)

das liegt dann wohl an deinem nicolai rahmen


----------



## HeavyBiker (12. Februar 2012)

rostigerNagel schrieb:


> schöner Tag mit meinem neuem Enduro EVO und der GoPro......http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/[VIDEO=19060]one man show 16




nice... 

einfach eine der besten abfahrten dort


----------



## rostigerNagel (12. Februar 2012)

BenniG. schrieb:


> Gefällt!
> Gut, dass ich gestern und heut biken war, sonst hätte ich ein schlechtes Gewissen
> 
> Wie machst du die GoPro-Cam am Unterrohr fest? Mit der Halterung von GoPro? Bei mir vibriert das dann ohne Ende auf dem Video, bei dir sieht das echt Bombe aus..


jepp mit der Halterung....
einfach "fest"machen....dann liegt es wohl doch am Nicolai...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radde (12. Februar 2012)

nunja ^^


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (12. Februar 2012)

Ente!

Die abgekürzte S-Kurve is aber fahrbar


----------



## lomo (12. Februar 2012)

"Es gibt noch mehr Verrückte"


----------



## DerandereJan (12. Februar 2012)

Brrrrr....kalt wars....


----------



## lomo (12. Februar 2012)

DerandereJan schrieb:


> Brrrrr....kalt wars....



Awwer schää!


----------



## DerandereJan (12. Februar 2012)

Un wie!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BenniG. (13. Februar 2012)

rostigerNagel schrieb:


> jepp mit der Halterung....
> einfach "fest"machen....dann liegt es wohl doch am Nicolai...



Gaaar net! Guru sag du doch auch mal was 

Ich probier es nochmal und mach diesmal den LCD-Backback weg, vielleicht ist der Schuld (mehr Gewicht = mehr Wackeln)


----------



## guru39 (13. Februar 2012)

BenniG. schrieb:


> Gaaar net! Guru sag du doch auch mal was







 
Ich hab da keine Probleme mit  Aber das LCD Gedöhns weglassen is ne gute Idee


----------



## el Zimbo (13. Februar 2012)

Fahrradrepariermann!!! 
Ein Klassiker!


----------



## Osama (13. Februar 2012)

guru39 schrieb:


> Aber das LSD Gedöhns weglassen is ne gute Idee


 
ja, denk ich auch


----------



## -Itchy- (13. Februar 2012)

Ein wenig Unterhaltung!
Enjoy!

 
Ein "like" ist willkommen


----------



## rostigerNagel (13. Februar 2012)

weiter gehts...............
[URL="http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/


----------



## lomo (13. Februar 2012)

guru39 schrieb:


> ....



Küüühl!
Vor allem mit der Karotte ... äh, Kamera mit Ausleger am Helm.


----------



## HeavyBiker (13. Februar 2012)

nice das vid OMS 15 
die vielen kamera positionswechsel find ich super


----------



## rmfausi (13. Februar 2012)

Hallo -Itchy-,
das Video ist gut gemacht. Die Treppenorgie ist das auf dem Gelände der Uni-KL gedreht? Ich war da mal vor Jahren auf dem Linuxtag (letztes Jahrtausend ).

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## strandi (13. Februar 2012)

rmfausi schrieb:


> Ich war da mal vor Jahren auf dem Linuxtag



Dafür gibt's n


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bjoern_U. (13. Februar 2012)

-Itchy- schrieb:


> Ein wenig Unterhaltung!
> Enjoy!
> 
> 
> Ein "like" ist willkommen



sehr gut gefahren ! 

aber über die Musikunterlegung zumindest in dem ersten Teil im Laden würde ich noch mal nachdenken !
Einer dieser Gema oder Musikfirmen Spielverderber könnte darin problemlos eine Urheberrechtsverletzung zum Zwecke der kommerziellen Werbung (für den Laden) sehen, die dann durchaus eine teure kostenpflichtige Abmahnung wert ist. 
Bei Privater Verwendung wird es vielleicht nicht ganz so eng gesehen, wenn auch das schon ein heißes Eisen sein kann wenn ein Abmahnanwalt sich darauf eingeschossen hat. 
Aber bis du aus dem Laden raus bist, wird dir jeder noch so dumpfe Anwalt das problemlos als Werbung auslegen können. Auch weil der Laden im Titel und im Abspann auch noch mal genannt wird. 
Ich glaube nicht, dass sich der Ladeninhaber über entsprechende Post von so einem Anwalt freuen würde, die ihn neben einem Haufen Ärger mal eben schnell einen 4stelligen Betrag kosten kann.
Es sei denn du hast eine schriftliche Freigabe von der Gema und der Plattenfirma von den Beastie Boys über die Verwendung als Werbemusik


----------



## Teufelstisch (13. Februar 2012)

Schade, das war es wettertechnisch wohl erst einmal mit den schönen Seiten des Winters... 

Der "Ruhbank-Gletscher" ist in der Zwischenzeit auch noch prächtig gewachsen und kostet die Stadt jede Menge Streusalz:


http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1060664

In der Kälberklamm (da gibt's auch nen Trail für Lebensmüde):




Und die Kanzel:


----------



## Flugrost (13. Februar 2012)

klasse, bin beeindruckt - außer kalt hat der winter schon so einiges zu bieten...


----------



## metalfreak (13. Februar 2012)

gefischter Eisberg




IMG_6669 von B.Klose auf Flickr


----------



## Radde (13. Februar 2012)

Eisberg rockt und diese Zapfen sowieso!

Nun Video:


----------



## HeavyBiker (13. Februar 2012)

schick schick  ... verdammt ich will jetzt biken


----------



## Guent (13. Februar 2012)

Also dieser Fred ist definitiv der beste des Forums!
SUPER VIDEOS, Hut ab!!!


----------



## el Zimbo (13. Februar 2012)

Mumford and Sons rule the world!!!


----------



## Optimizer (13. Februar 2012)

Teufelstisch schrieb:


> Der "Ruhbank-Gletscher" ist in der Zwischenzeit auch noch prächtig gewachsen und kostet die Stadt jede Menge Streusalz:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Der Gletscher ist mittlerweile mit so schönen orange-weißen Warnbarken abgesperrt....
Von der Kälberklamm gibts auf vimeo irgendwo ein Video glaub ich....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lynus (13. Februar 2012)

@ Radde: gutes Video - wie immer


----------



## el Zimbo (13. Februar 2012)

@ Video: gute Radde - wie immer


----------



## Teufelstisch (13. Februar 2012)

Jep, allgemein zu den Videos gilt: allermeistens großes Kino!  Hab mir dieses Jahr auch vorgenommen, mit dem mehr als stiefmütterlich behandelten Videomodus an der Kamera endlich öfter mal rumzuexperimentieren!

Der fishy-iceberg kommt jedenfalls auch sehr gut!

@Opti: An das Video aus der Kälberklamm kann ich mich erinnern, auch daher die Überschrift...!


----------



## lomo (14. Februar 2012)

Vorsicht, off topic:


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (14. Februar 2012)

Hoverbikes are real!


----------



## lomo (14. Februar 2012)

ye_olde_fritz schrieb:


> Hoverbikes are real!



Jep!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jan84 (14. Februar 2012)




----------



## el Zimbo (14. Februar 2012)

Ich hab mein Bike ja mal zur Hälfte zum Hoverbike umgebaut...
...die Technik ist noch nicht ausgereift genug, um damit auch fahren zu können.


----------



## Bogie (14. Februar 2012)

Aber fliegen geht doch damit - oder??!


----------



## Carnologe (14. Februar 2012)

Long, long time ago...

Radde!


----------



## michar (14. Februar 2012)

du koenntest mal mein material schneiden...so ein halbes jahr spaeter


----------



## el Zimbo (14. Februar 2012)

@Bogie: Nur kurz. Aber du weißt ja eh Bescheid...

Apropos Material schneiden - wann gibt's denn endlich die ersten DVD's aus der Region?
Herr Klose - machma Hindu!


----------



## nailz (14. Februar 2012)

Carnologe schrieb:


> Long, long time ago...
> 
> Radde!



Wow, perfekt mitgezogen! Radde war sicher nicht langsam unterwegs

(Ja, ich Moselaner, hab den Fred hier abonniert und erfreue mich an eueren Pics und Vids  )


----------



## metalfreak (14. Februar 2012)

@michar: jaja wird ma Zeit!

@Zimbo: wenn der Frühling kommt gebe ich mein bestes und starte durch  Brauch mehr Material. Das was im Kasten ist sind ca 6-7 min


----------



## Radde (14. Februar 2012)

hab da noch ein paar mehr, die ich noch fertig machen muss. "es schrumpft" ....errinnert mittlerweile ein wenig an Herr der Ringe.


----------



## lomo (14. Februar 2012)

fürs Bild


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hardtail94 (14. Februar 2012)

> [Bild][/Bild]



Die zwei Türme


----------



## Teufelstisch (14. Februar 2012)

Goil! Selbst beleuchtet?


----------



## Radde (14. Februar 2012)

jap mit nem 35W selbstbau halogenstrahler und ner sigma powerled evo... meine geduld ging irgendwann flöten als es angefangen hat zu regnen...


----------



## anulu (14. Februar 2012)

Kraaasses Teil!  subber Bild


----------



## `Smubob´ (14. Februar 2012)

Radde schrieb:


> ... als es angefangen hat zu regnen...


IGITT!!!  Aber cooles Foddo!


----------



## Radde (14. Februar 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> IGITT!!!  Aber cooles Foddo!



Eigentlich hab ich ja nix gegen Regen, aber wenn Kameraequipment im Spiel ist krieg ich die Krise ^^

15min früher: 






Da hat ich glück, dass gerade ein Auto ausgeparkt hat und das ding von hinten angestrahlt hat. Ausserdem find ich den Himmel da ziemlich gut mit der Regenstimmung.


----------



## Teufelstisch (14. Februar 2012)

Jo, Regen beim knipsen ist generell eher bäh...! Das hier ist jedenfalls auch nicht übel!  Ich glaub, ich muss mir auch mal so nen kleinen, tragbaren Flakscheinwerfer basteln!


----------



## Bjoern_U. (14. Februar 2012)

Regen + Fotoausrüstung + weiter fotografieren = dünne durchsichtige Müll/Plastiktüte von vorn drüber ziehen, mit der Geli fixieren und die Frontlinse vorsichtig mit dem Messer freischneiden. 
Dann muss nur noch der Knipser wasserdicht eingepackt werden


----------



## lomo (14. Februar 2012)

Wasser und Kamera? Empfand ich bisher (= analog) als absolut problemlos.
Bei der "Vorderpfalz" in den früheren Jahren war das Wasser schon quasi durch die Dichtungen durch ... und munter weiter fotografiert.
Sind die Digis so empfindlich? Meine digitale Leica-Kompaktcam hat leider keine Regenhaube für die Tasche, die wird öfters mal feucht ... funktioniert aber immer noch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (14. Februar 2012)

Radde schrieb:


> Eigentlich hab ich ja nix gegen Regen, aber wenn Kameraequipment im Spiel ist krieg ich die Krise ^^


Stört mich normal auch nicht so arg, aber wenn es tagsüber taut/regnet und nachts gefriert, habe ich wirklich NICHTS für Regen übrig :-/


----------



## Radde (14. Februar 2012)

lomo schrieb:


> Sind die Digis so empfindlich?



Ich weiss es nicht, spritzwasser macht ihr wohl nicht so viel aus, aber ich will's eigentlich garnicht ausprobieren, hätte ich heute eher Schnee erwartet...


----------



## metalfreak (15. Februar 2012)

Radde schrieb:


> Ich weiss es nicht, spritzwasser macht ihr wohl nicht so viel aus, aber ich will's eigentlich garnicht ausprobieren, hätte ich heute eher Schnee erwartet...



Je nach Knipse  Ne 7D und 1D sind z.B. abgedichtet und können problemlos im Regen genutzt werden. Klar sollte man die nicht versenken, aber ein abgedichteter Body + abgedichtetes L-Objektiv verkraften einiges! Siehe Hoshi und Co. die als ma grau-braune Cams wegem Dreck haben


----------



## HeavyBiker (15. Februar 2012)

gibts hier eigentlich irgendwo nen dslr fred wo ich mal ne noob frage stellen kann?


----------



## basti.rlp (15. Februar 2012)

stell sie doch einfach hier, gibt ja genug kompetente Leute. Das mit dem Regen hat mir auch immer ein ungutes Gefühl gegeben und das obwohl meine D700 auch komplett abgedichtet ist. Aber kommt ja auch immer noch auf das Objektiv an. Mit dem 24-70 war das kein Thema, das 85f1,4D hat ja leider keine Gummiabdichtung. Kommt also immer auf s Equipment an ...!

Aber schönes Foto.


----------



## LoffelderBuh (15. Februar 2012)

Radde schrieb:


> Sou, damit ich nicht irgendwelche Threads Vollspam, hier der Multimediafred. Wenn jemand noch interressantes Material, was irgendwie hier reinpasst auf der Platte rumfliegen hat, einfach hier abladen!
> 
> Ich fang mal an mit dem Zeug von heute:
> 
> ...


 wo is das????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radde (15. Februar 2012)

LoffelderBuh schrieb:


> wo is das????



Oha 

Das ist am Weinbiet, südlich.


----------



## SlipKoRn (15. Februar 2012)

Mal was gegen das driste Grau da drausen



Ein Bild vom letzten Herbst


----------



## HeavyBiker (15. Februar 2012)

basti.rlp schrieb:


> stell sie doch einfach hier, gibt ja genug kompetente Leute. Das mit dem Regen hat mir auch immer ein ungutes Gefühl gegeben und das obwohl meine D700 auch komplett abgedichtet ist. Aber kommt ja auch immer noch auf das Objektiv an. Mit dem 24-70 war das kein Thema, das 85f1,4D hat ja leider keine Gummiabdichtung. Kommt also immer auf s Equipment an ...!
> 
> Aber schönes Foto.



ok... also dann mal hier 

ich bekomm demnächst ne canon 350d geschenkt , mit dabei ist ein 18-55 objektiv und eins von dem ich net weis wie es heist aber man kann super bilder machen damit wo ein objekt im vordergrund schön scharf ist und der komplette hintergrund ziemlich unscharf (das bild das ich angehängt hab ist damit gemacht) außerdem ist noch ein externer blitz dabei der mit der cam gesteuert werden kann mit ner reichweite von ca 15m schät ich mal.

meine frage ist, wenn ich bilder beim biken machen will, mit im mom ja nur mäßigem licht im wald was sollte ich da als grundeinstellungen nehmen für scharfe bilder auch bei schnellen bewegungen wie z.b. sprüngen usw. ?





(bike ist übrigens mein cc hobel  )


----------



## Teufelstisch (15. Februar 2012)

@Heavybiker: Meine 550 D hat dazu auch nen Sportmodus für schnelle Bewegungen bei schwachem Licht! Da wird dann in erster Linie automatisch der ISO hochgedreht. Ein guter externer Blitz tut sein übriges. Ansonsten kann man natürlich auch den manuellen Modus einstellen und ein wenig rumprobieren. Ein guter Autofocus am Objektiv ist auch noch wichtig!

Allgemein mal Danke für den Tipp mit dem eintüten der Kamera bei Regen.  Ich fotografiere auch noch nicht so lange mit der DSLR und bin da noch ziemlich vorsichtig mit schlechten Wetterbedingungen. Werde aber hauptsächlich ein Schönwetterknipser bleiben.


----------



## Radde (15. Februar 2012)

also ich hab garkeinen Blitz,  aber so ein "vordergrund scharf - hintergrund verschwommen-objektiv" ist schonmal sehr nützlich, da das meisst bedeutet, dass du die blende sehr weit öffnen kannst und damit mehr Licht am sensor ankommt. 
Es sei denn du standest für das Bild in ziemlicher Entfernung vom Rad, sprich teleobjektiv, dann ergibt das auch den Effekt, aber ich schätze mal auf ein "50mm F1,8", die sind ziemlich standard.

Grundeinstellungen für ohne Blitz... kommt auf das Motiv an. Unter 1/200s Belichtungszeit wird's meisst verwackelt. Wenn du die Kamera mitziehst kann das aber gewollt sein, also kann man auch mal auf 1/80s gehn. Wird die Bewegung richtig schnell ist 1/500sekunde angebracht.

Die Blende halt recht weit öffnen also relativ kleine Blendenzahl bei den momentanen Lichtbedingungen, sodass man die ISO (Lichtempfindlichkeit) nicht zu hoch schrauben muss. (hohe ISO = rauscht wie das Meer) Aber: je kleiner die Blendenzahl, desto schwieriger ist es das bewegte Objekt in die Schärfeebene zu bekommen... Wenn der Autofokus langsam ist, wie bei meiner hilft es, die kamera auf einen bestimmten Punkt manuell zu fokusieren, z.B. Kurvenausgang etc.

Ansonsten: Ausprobieren macht schlau


----------



## basti.rlp (15. Februar 2012)

Radde schrieb:


> also ich hab garkeinen Blitz,  aber so ein "vordergrund scharf - hintergrund verschwommen-objektiv" ist schonmal sehr nützlich, da das meisst bedeutet, dass du die blende sehr weit öffnen kannst und damit mehr Licht am sensor ankommt.
> Es sei denn du standest für das Bild in ziemlicher Entfernung vom Rad, sprich teleobjektiv, dann ergibt das auch den Effekt, aber ich schätze mal auf ein "50mm F1,8", die sind ziemlich standard.
> 
> Grundeinstellungen für ohne Blitz... kommt auf das Motiv an. Unter 1/200s Belichtungszeit wird's meisst verwackelt. Wenn du die Kamera mitziehst kann das aber gewollt sein, also kann man auch mal auf 1/80s gehn. Wird die Bewegung richtig schnell ist 1/500sekunde angebracht.
> ...



technisch gesehen ist dem nichts hinzuzufügen ... bei der 350D würde ich die ISO auch nicht höher als 800 stellen. Eher darunter, denn sonst werden die Bilder wirklich unschön. Für Sportbilder empfehle ich gerade für Einsteiger die Blendenautomatik, so dass du die Belichtungszeit einstellen kannst, die Blende je nach Einstellungskombination der restlichen Parameter und der Lichtverhältnisse automatisch gewählt wird. Aber die Richtwerte der Belichtungszeit passen soweit ganz gut. Ob manueller Fokus oder Automatik musst du selbst testen. Sollte die 350D aber je nach Situation besser oder schlechter meistern. Hierzu vllt auch mal das Handbuch bezüglich der Autofokusfelder hinzuziehen.

LG


----------



## lomo (15. Februar 2012)

Radde schrieb:


> ...Ansonsten: Ausprobieren macht schlau



Eben. "Versuch macht kluch" (Autschn!). 
Und schau dir ab und zu einfach mal die EXIF-Daten von Bilder an, die du für interessant befindest.


----------



## HeavyBiker (15. Februar 2012)

super, danke @ all , das sind schon mal viele infos die mir weiterhelfen 

das mit dem probieren hab ich mir schon gedacht ud mach ich auch gerne, aber is schon besser wenn man mal nen einigermaßen vernüftigen ausgangspunkt hat


----------



## Teufelstisch (16. Februar 2012)

Bäh, wasse Babb do aus... Ich will den Frost zurück...! 

Heute mal nen kurzen Abstecher rüber zu den Franzosen gemacht.


----------



## Optimizer (16. Februar 2012)

Hackmesserseite.... scheeee. Ist das Walschbronn?

Gruß
Der Optimizer - kurzkrank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teufelstisch (16. Februar 2012)

Jep, das Chateau! Nette, kleine Burgruine, bestimmt schon 100x dran vorbeigefahren...


----------



## Optimizer (16. Februar 2012)

Ja, wird ziemlich unterschätzt, die kleine hübsche Ruine. Ihr richtiger Name ist Walsburg oder Weckersburg. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, hab ich sogar im Pfälzer Burgenlexikon nen Artikel dazu geschrieben....


----------



## Teufelstisch (16. Februar 2012)

Du warst aber selber schonmal dort, oder...?! 

Jedenfalls coole Sache, dass du dich mit den Burgen so gut auskennst; ich find's auch immer sehr interessant - sind auch nur noch ganz wenige in der näheren Umgebung, die mir in meiner Sammlung noch fehlen.

Wenn ich Glück hab, kommt das ein oder andere meiner Burgenfotos in den Pfälzer Burgenkalender 2013...!


----------



## Fibbs79 (17. Februar 2012)

erinnert mich an ne 4-6 Burgentour, die wir mal wiederholen könnten. 

@Opti: gute Besserung


----------



## Teufelstisch (17. Februar 2012)

Praktisches Plätzchen, um sich bei stärkerem Nieselregen mal kurz unterzustellen:





Heute ist mir auch das erste Mal auf der Strecke der "alte Bierkeller" aufgefallen...


----------



## Berghaemmerer (17. Februar 2012)

Kalmit/Klausental mit Steff today unterwegs, bissi mud, aber viel Spass... 



​


----------



## Bjoern_U. (17. Februar 2012)

dann waren das eure Spuren die ich gesehen hatte 
bissi mud ist aber nur ganz leicht untertrieben


----------



## Berghaemmerer (17. Februar 2012)

Kannn durchaus sein...   
Naja, die Klamotten sind grad trocken geworden , mrgn gehts weiter...


----------



## HeavyBiker (18. Februar 2012)

wie schauts den zz matschmäßig in t-town aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radde (18. Februar 2012)

hätte gehofft die wolkendecke wäre ein wenig durchlässiger heute morgen, naja nächstes mal...


----------



## Fibbs79 (18. Februar 2012)

Goil!!!

wie lange hast du dafür gefilmt?


----------



## Flugrost (18. Februar 2012)

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2012/02...burg-legalisiert-interview-rainer-schoenfeld/


----------



## Radde (18. Februar 2012)

ich hab glaub fast 1/1/2 stunden am hambacher schloss gehockt und hab dem verschlussgeräusch zugehört... alle 5 sekunden ein bild ^^


----------



## Teufelstisch (19. Februar 2012)

So'n Timelapse muss ich auch mal ausprobieren!

Heute nochmal nach Frongreisch:


----------



## metalfreak (19. Februar 2012)

Ma nochn Bild vom Eisberg




Königsmühle von B.Klose auf Flickr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radde (20. Februar 2012)

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/21791813/web/1.jpg

das würde hier sonst wieder alle banden sprengen


----------



## DerandereJan (20. Februar 2012)

Naiiiiiiiiiiß !!


----------



## MalteetlaM (20. Februar 2012)

Radde schrieb:


> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/21791813/web/1.jpg
> 
> das würde hier sonst wieder alle banden sprengen



Ist das ca. die gleiche Stelle?


----------



## Radde (20. Februar 2012)

hm sieht nicht so aus, deins ist glaub auf der Rietburg aufgenommen, meins ist ein paar km nördlich von der Maxburg.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (21. Februar 2012)

von heute 
[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1065263]
	
[/URL]


----------



## HeavyBiker (21. Februar 2012)

wow was ein farb spektakel


----------



## Hardtail94 (21. Februar 2012)

Auch im Flachland geht einiges.
Im Hintergrund die BASF















> das würde hier sonst wieder alle banden sprengen


----------



## Bjoern_U. (21. Februar 2012)

Monte Scherbelino ?


----------



## Hardtail94 (21. Februar 2012)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> Monte Scherbelino ?



Si


----------



## Carnologe (22. Februar 2012)

Wohnst Du hier in der Gegend und kann es sein, dass Du ab und zu durch Rheingönheim radelst?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hardtail94 (22. Februar 2012)

In letzter Zeit immer öfter, ja, da wohnt en Kumpel (ehemals mit dunkelgrauem SXT) 
Edit: Käse mit der Halfpipe, kaff verwechselt


----------



## el Zimbo (22. Februar 2012)

Wo ist denn in Rhg. eine Halfpipe???


----------



## LX2000-Fan (22. Februar 2012)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Wo ist denn in Rhg. eine Halfpipe???



Limburgerhof hat sowas ähnliches würd ich sagen


----------



## basti.rlp (22. Februar 2012)

In Frankenthal ... ich werd verrückt


----------



## el Zimbo (22. Februar 2012)

F... euch doch selbst, ihr L...


----------



## Hardtail94 (22. Februar 2012)

Zu hoch für mich heute abend...
Ich leses morgen nochmal


----------



## Bjoern_U. (22. Februar 2012)

mal wieder ein paar Bilder im Bilder Thread..


----------



## SlipKoRn (23. Februar 2012)

Endlich wieder Sonne!


Gefilmt haben Radde un Frogy. Vielen dank für die Aufnahmen. War ein guter Tag


----------



## nailz (23. Februar 2012)

Schönes Filmchen und auf das Terrain bin ich etwas neidisch...fehlt hier vor Ort.
Resultieren die Helligkeitssprünge aus der Kombination unterschiedlicher Kameras? Leider drückt das etwas das Gesamterbgebnis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SlipKoRn (23. Februar 2012)

Ja das kommt leider von 2 unterschiedlichen Kameras. Da hatte wohl anfangs der Weissabgleich nich ganz gestimmt


----------



## der-tick.de (23. Februar 2012)

SlipKoRn schrieb:


> Endlich wieder Sonne!
> 
> 
> Gefilmt haben Radde un Frogy. Vielen dank für die Aufnahmen. War ein guter Tag


Die Jungens kenn isch doch... Die hab isch scho oft aufm Wei'biet gesehe... 
Netter Streifen, auf dem Weg war ich zuletzt am Dienstag unterwegs.


----------



## der-tick.de (23. Februar 2012)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> mal wieder ein paar Bilder im Bilder Thread..
> 
> ...


Wo ist denn das? Ist das vorn am Bergstein (Hohe Loog)?


----------



## Deleted 139833 (23. Februar 2012)

Neuigkeiten aus Essen


----------



## metalfreak (23. Februar 2012)

non-Bike-Set 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/bk-photo/sets/72157629073974650/


----------



## Dddakk (23. Februar 2012)

hard_ride schrieb:


> Neuigkeiten aus Essen



Dicken Glückwunsch! Ein super Projekt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radde (23. Februar 2012)

hard_ride schrieb:


> Neuigkeiten aus Essen



verdient!


----------



## Lynus (23. Februar 2012)

Glückwünsche nach Trippstadt - Habt ihr echt verdient.


----------



## ChuckNoland (23. Februar 2012)

Glückwunsch,macht weiter so!!!


----------



## Radde (23. Februar 2012)

metalfreak schrieb:


> non-Bike-Set



mach lieber mal wieder was mit bike


----------



## GT-IDriver (23. Februar 2012)

coole sache, glückwunsch auch von mir nach trippstadt!!!


----------



## guru39 (23. Februar 2012)

cooler Preis


----------



## lomo (23. Februar 2012)

Küüühl!


----------



## Berghaemmerer (23. Februar 2012)

Sauber, ich hatte aber auch schon geahnt dass das was wird


----------



## metalfreak (24. Februar 2012)

Radde schrieb:


> mach lieber mal wieder was mit bike



Gern! Bin an den Wochenenden meistens verfügbar


----------



## Sarrois (24. Februar 2012)

hard_ride schrieb:


> Neuigkeiten aus Essen
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1066359


 
Top

Herzlichen Glühstrumpf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 139833 (24. Februar 2012)

Noch was offizielles von der Homepage der Fahrradpreises:

_Im festlichen Rahmen wurde am 23. Februar der Deutsche Fahrradpreis in den drei Kategorien Alltagsmobilität, Freizeit/Tourismus und Fahrradfreundlichste Persönlichkeit verliehen. Die Sieger: Das fahrradfreundliche Kreishaus Düren, der Bikepark Trippstadt und kein geringerer als Wigald Boning._
_[...]_
_Ebenfalls über 5000,- Euro freuen konnte sich der Gewinner der Kategorie Freizeit/Tourismus: Der Bikepark Trippstadt. Die Laudatio hielten Horst Becker, Parlamentarischer Staatssekretär im Ministerium für Wirtschaft, Energie, Bauen, Wohnen und Verkehr des Landes Nordrhein-Westfalen und Christine Fuchs, Geschäftsführerin der Arbeitsgemeinschaft fahrradfreundliche Städte, Gemeinden und Kreise in NRW e.V. Besonders beeindruckt habe die Jury, dass nicht nur die Initiative für den Bikepark von den Kindern und Jugendlichen ausgegangen war, sondern diese auch aktiv bei der Umsetzung mitgewirkt hatten, hieß es in der Laudatio. [...]

Die neue Bausaison kann kommen - wir haben schon wieder ein paar gute Ideen und mit dem Preisgeld lässt sich einiges verwirklichen 
_


----------



## Kelme (24. Februar 2012)

hard_ride schrieb:


> Neuigkeiten aus Essen


Herzlichen Glückwunsch. Die Sache wird immer runder.


----------



## Teufelstisch (24. Februar 2012)

Schließ mich an; schöne Sache!


----------



## scotty23 (24. Februar 2012)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch. Wirklich verdient!


----------



## Jester_Jones (25. Februar 2012)

Lukas Mai - Shreddin' Kalmit

 
eNJOY !


----------



## metalfreak (25. Februar 2012)

Der arme Song


----------



## Kelme (25. Februar 2012)

Jester_Jones schrieb:


> Lukas Mai - Shreddin' Kalmit
> ...
> 
> eNJOY !


Ich sollte mir sowas nicht am frühen Morgen anschauen ...


----------



## Optimizer (25. Februar 2012)

Umweltverträglicher Titel.....


----------



## Berghaemmerer (25. Februar 2012)

Ein paar Pics unserer CC-Tour vom Freitach 

dem Gerät:





dem Adrenalin:





dem Radde:





dem Schluss mit Schloss:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyBiker (25. Februar 2012)

dem guud


----------



## lomo (26. Februar 2012)

Jester_Jones schrieb:


> ... Shreddin' Kalmit ...



Also, wer das fuffzigste oder hundertste Kalmit-Helmkamera-Abfahrtsvideo hier einstellt, bekommt von mir einen Singlespeed-Conversion-Kit und ne Kiste Oettinger geschenkt!
Danke für die Aufmerksamkeit. Sehr lieb!


----------



## Flugrost (26. Februar 2012)

lomo schrieb:


> Also, wer das fuffzigste oder hundertste Kalmit-Helmkamera-Abfahrtsvideo hier einstellt, bekommt von mir einen Singlespeed-Conversion-Kit und ne Kiste Oettinger geschenkt!
> Danke für die Aufmerksamkeit. Sehr lieb!



Alles klar, ich leih mir `ne GoPro. Die Trophähen sind mir.

jetzt zählen - dann GN8


...und wieder hab ich eine Lachmaske gepostet... Die Peitsche wird langsam dünn.


----------



## pfalz (26. Februar 2012)

Oettinger....


----------



## rmfausi (26. Februar 2012)

Dann habt ihr/du noch nicht Germania Bier getrunken. Wohl bekomms. 

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## pfalz (26. Februar 2012)

Des ist doch das Bier, das rauskommt, wenn Eichbaum die Rohre spült?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (26. Februar 2012)

Ach! Echt? Die spülen ihre Rohre?


----------



## Teufelstisch (26. Februar 2012)

Heute das Schmalbereifte wal wieder Gassi geführt:


----------



## rmfausi (26. Februar 2012)

pfalz schrieb:


> Des ist doch das Bier, das rauskommt, wenn Eichbaum die Rohre spült?



Das kommt wohl so hin. :kotz:


----------



## Houschter (26. Februar 2012)

Oettinger ist Marktführer, so schlecht kanns daher nicht sein.

Aber was viel wichtiger ist:

kann mal jemand die Videos nachzählen, isch will dem Flugdöner die Kiste klauen!


----------



## Guent (26. Februar 2012)

Oettinger=Alki-Sterbehilfe!!!
:kotz:
Ich hab mal beim Vorspieltermin bei einer Band auf der Schwelle zum Proberaum wieder umgedreht, weil die Oettinger-Bierkästen im Proberaum gelagert hatten...


----------



## `Smubob´ (26. Februar 2012)

Houschter schrieb:


> Oettinger ist Marktführer, so schlecht kanns daher nicht sein.


Die Bildzeitung ist auch die auflagenstärkste Tageszeitung Deutschlands... sagt das etwas über deren Qualität aus?


----------



## metalfreak (26. Februar 2012)

Oettinger taugt netma als Felgenreiniger


----------



## Teufelstisch (26. Februar 2012)

Oettinger? Da muss ich immer an den hier denken!

http://youtu.be/8bGKfvBG9sM


----------



## Kelme (26. Februar 2012)

Mal wieder ein Bild (statt Oettinger).





@Fibbs: Hör' mit auf mit Felgenreiniger. Ich hock' gerade auf dem Dachboden in der Bastelecke und versuche ein paar 35  oder 40 Jahre alte Mavic-Felgen wieder in Richtung Chromglanz zu kriegen. Bin gerade beim zweiten Polierdurchgang.


----------



## Dddakk (26. Februar 2012)

@Kelme  Tipp. HAKAblink. Hörts sich doof an, schafft aber sogar 25-Jahre alte BMW-Moto-Chrom-Felgen mit oigebäägeltem Alles.

http://www.haka.de/de/haushalt-und-waesche/haushaltspflege/haka-scheuermilch.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rmfausi (26. Februar 2012)

Wee ar all sidding in won boud! 

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Radde (26. Februar 2012)

langsam aber sicher läufts / fährts wieder...


----------



## Bjoern_U. (26. Februar 2012)




----------



## Lynus (26. Februar 2012)

Lange war der Radde krank,
jetzt fährt er wieder - Gott sei Dank


----------



## HeavyBiker (26. Februar 2012)

nice  schön chillige stimmung und etwas spannung zum schluss


----------



## lomo (26. Februar 2012)

Das Maß aller Dinge von *lomo* auf Flickr


----------



## `Smubob´ (27. Februar 2012)

Kelme schrieb:


> Ich hock' gerade auf dem Dachboden in der Bastelecke und versuche ein paar 35  oder 40 Jahre alte Mavic-Felgen wieder in Richtung Chromglanz zu kriegen. Bin gerade beim zweiten Polierdurchgang.


Autosol?




Lynus schrieb:


> Lange war der Radde krank,
> jetzt fährt er wieder - Gott sei Dank







			
				lomo schrieb:
			
		

> Das Maß aller Dinge


: prost :


----------



## Pfalzgott (27. Februar 2012)

Kelme schrieb:


> Ich hock' gerade auf dem Dachboden in der Bastelecke und versuche ein paar 35  oder 40 Jahre alte Mavic-Felgen wieder in Richtung Chromglanz zu kriegen. Bin gerade beim zweiten Polierdurchgang.



Versuchs doch mal mit Never Dull Polierwatte (gibt keine Kratzer),
hab ich gut Erfahrungen an Motorrad-Speichenfelgen gemacht.


----------



## Kelme (27. Februar 2012)

Pfalzgott schrieb:


> Versuchs doch mal mit Never Dull Polierwatte (gibt keine Kratzer),
> ...


Ist im Einsatz und bewährt sich.
Ich werde mal ein Bild "vorher - nachher" machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dddakk (27. Februar 2012)

Never Dull habe ich auch noch ne Dose übrig, aus den Zeiten vor HakaBlink.


----------



## pfalz (27. Februar 2012)

Zum Thema Oettinger, auch aus der Region...Böckchen zum Probieren, Plopp zum Geniessen

Leider nur Mobilfoto zur Hand


----------



## freiraum (27. Februar 2012)

pfalz schrieb:


> Zum Thema Oettinger, auch aus der Region...Böckchen zum Probieren, Plopp zum Geniessen
> 
> Leider nur Mobilfoto zur Hand



Ein Helles in Ehren ... 
Alte Heimat!


----------



## `Smubob´ (27. Februar 2012)

Kelme schrieb:


> Ist im Einsatz und bewährt sich.


Ich kann nur sagen, ...


`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Autosol


ist besser!  Habe einen kompletten Rahmen damit auf Spiegelglanz poliert  Und auch zum Lösen von Altlasten ist es bestens.


----------



## Pfalzgott (27. Februar 2012)

Kelme schrieb:


> Ist im Einsatz und bewährt sich.
> Ich werde mal ein Bild "vorher - nachher" machen.


Da bin ich mal gespannt Kelme!


----------



## Optimizer (28. Februar 2012)

None-Fullface-Boring-XC-Video:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (28. Februar 2012)

Optimizer schrieb:


> None-Fullface-Boring-XC-Video:



Buuuh. Laaaaaaangweilig. Gar kein "geshredder" und überhaupt gar net an der Kalmit. 

Nee, sehr schön, endlich mal wieder ein Filmchen vom Opti!


----------



## Radler-01 (28. Februar 2012)

beim opti-video muß ja ne große Kamera im Einsatz gewesen sein, soweit wie er die Arme ausbreitet 

Und wieso fährt er über die Steine, nebendran ist doch so viel Platz 

und dann gibt´s scheinbar in der Randzone Menschen, die ihre Rucksäcke im Wald vergessen - mmhmmhmmh


----------



## Optimizer (28. Februar 2012)

radler-01 schrieb:
			
		

> und dann gibt´s scheinbar in der Randzone Menschen, die ihre Rucksäcke im Wald vergessen - mmhmmhmmh



Der hat mir sogut gefallen, da hab ich den einfach mitgenommen....


----------



## Bjoern_U. (28. Februar 2012)

radler-01 schrieb:


> Und wieso fährt er über die Steine, nebendran ist doch so viel Platz


und wieso fährt er auch noch so langsam über diese Steine ? 

feines Video
nur ob der Gabelumbau tatsächlich was gebracht hat sieht man nüscht


----------



## Haardtfahrer (28. Februar 2012)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> und wieso fährt er auch noch so langsam über diese Steine ?



Damit er sie nicht kaputt macht! 

Und weil er es kann!


----------



## Optimizer (28. Februar 2012)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> Damit er sie nicht kaputt macht!
> 
> Und weil er es kann!



Da ich mich ja schon eh rüpelhaft abseits des Weges bewegt habe, wollte ich nicht auch noch dort runtershreddern.....


----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (28. Februar 2012)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Da ich mich ja schon eh rüpelhaft abseits des Weges bewegt habe, wollte ich nicht auch noch dort runtershreddern.....


----------



## Dddakk (28. Februar 2012)

Anti-Kalmit-Schreddäh-Video-ganz-ohne-Tricks:
[ame="http://vimeo.com/36874836"]Buenos Aires - Inception Park on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## lomo (28. Februar 2012)

Hm, schöne Gebäude in Buenos Aires ...


----------



## Hardtail94 (28. Februar 2012)

Meiner Meinung nach absolut passend zum Thema


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dddakk (29. Februar 2012)

Buenos Aires = Gute Luft = Pfälzerwald   
Rischdisch?


----------



## Optimizer (29. Februar 2012)

Hopp jetzt...Ruhe im Karton....mal wieder was ontopic.

Stahl trifft auf Holz:


----------



## anulu (29. Februar 2012)

Schad da war de Schobbe schun leer


----------



## Bjoern_U. (29. Februar 2012)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Stahl trifft auf Holz:


Stahl trifft auf Holz ?? hält dich deine Frau so kurz oder was ??


----------



## Optimizer (29. Februar 2012)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> Stahl trifft auf Holz ?? hält dich deine Frau so kurz oder was ??



Ich wohne z.Zt. unterm Tisch.... noch Fragen?


----------



## flowcountry (29. Februar 2012)




----------



## metalfreak (29. Februar 2012)

Meine ersten analogen Gehversuche. Bis aufs Watermark alles out of the cam!




Roxy von B.Klose auf Flickr




Königsmühle von B.Klose auf Flickr


----------



## Teufelstisch (29. Februar 2012)

@metalfreak: Hat was...! 

Wetter heute zeitweise einfach nur...  Endlich wieder Kurze Buchse, Sonne und über 15 Grad!

Fotos zwischenzeitlich gelöscht.


----------



## HeavyBiker (29. Februar 2012)

letztes bild ist einfach himmlisch 

so in 2-3 wochen mußt mich mal mit auf so ne tour nehmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teufelstisch (29. Februar 2012)

Um das letzte Foto überhaupt machen zu können, war ne längere Klettereinlage notwendig... 

Klar, gerne!


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (29. Februar 2012)

metalfreak schrieb:


> Meine ersten analogen Gehversuche. Bis aufs Watermark alles out of the cam!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bemerkenswert, wie gut der olle Schuppen rüber kommt.


----------



## lomo (1. März 2012)

metalfreak schrieb:


> Meine ersten analogen Gehversuche. Bis aufs Watermark alles out of the cam!



Gescannt?
Selbst entwickelt? Versuche mich momentan mit dieser Suppe ....


----------



## Optimizer (1. März 2012)

Hier noch ein paar Impressionen meiner gestrigen Ausfahrt in silvanus vosegus...


Bei dem Zeitgenossen war ich mir unsicher, welcher Nationalität er angehörig ist:




Pin-Up-Bike:




"Stromabwärts":




Idyllischer Bergpfad:




Stephanshäuschen:




Frozen Water:




Klosterbrunnen:


----------



## strandi (1. März 2012)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Hier noch ein paar Impressionen meiner gestrigen Ausfahrt in silvanus vosegus...
> 
> 
> Bei dem Zeitgenossen war ich mir unsicher, welcher Nationalität er angehörig ist:




Die Mütze sieht französisch aus...aber Bart und Frisur eher östereichisch


----------



## Deleted 48198 (1. März 2012)

Und die Weinflasche sieht nach Chianti ordinär aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Osama (1. März 2012)

Teufelstisch schrieb:


> war ne längere Klettereinlage notwendig...


 
klettern in dä palz is a schää


----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (1. März 2012)

Frühling liegt in der Luft


----------



## metalfreak (1. März 2012)

lomo schrieb:


> Gescannt?
> Selbst entwickelt? Versuche mich momentan mit dieser Suppe ....



Ja sind Scans. Fürs erste muss noch ein Labor herhalten, möchte aber iwann selbst entwickeln


----------



## `Smubob´ (2. März 2012)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Stahl trifft auf Holz:


Mensch, was soll "der Feind", der ja angeblich hier mitliest, von uns MTBern denken? 




HeavyBiker schrieb:


> so in 2-3 wochen mußt mich mal mit auf so ne tour nehmen


Bescheid sagen! Ist ja in "meinem" Revier


----------



## metalfreak (2. März 2012)

Noch was von der Anna Log 

Nippelalarm 




Elwetritsche von B.Klose auf Flickr


----------



## lomo (3. März 2012)

metalfreak schrieb:


> Noch was von der Anna Log
> 
> Nippelalarm



Uh! Wieso ist da kein schwarzer Balken drüber? 
"********" wird doch hier sonst auch zensiert ...


----------



## metalfreak (3. März 2012)

Analoger Löwe




Lion von B.Klose auf Flickr


----------



## nismo2002 (4. März 2012)

Hi Ben,
fotografierst du auch in S/W oder änderst du das nach dem Scannen?
Gruß
Tobi


----------



## metalfreak (4. März 2012)

Verwende nen SW Film mit ISO400.


----------



## Kelme (4. März 2012)

Ein bissel einrollen auf auf dem "falschen" Rad.




Helmbachweiher von kelme_sis auf Flickr




Elmstein von kelme_sis auf Flickr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bjoern_U. (4. März 2012)

als ich das letzte Mal genau dort am Helmbach Weiher stand, hatte es ~30° und ich war ernsthaft am überlegen eben genau von dieser Stelle, wo deine Doppel-Trennscheibe steht, in den See zu hüpfen


----------



## BenniG. (4. März 2012)

Kelme schrieb:


> Ein bissel einrollen auf auf dem "falschen" Rad.



Ist das vom Helmbachweiher von diesem Wochenende? Letztes Wochenende war da das Wasser komplett abgelassen. Schön zu sehen, dass jetzt wieder was drin ist


----------



## lomo (4. März 2012)

Nice, very nice! 

Nachtrag: Hey, was mir da einfällt, vielleicht können wir M1Si dazu überreden, mit uns eine Seniorentour zu machen ... irgendwo habe ich noch den Track von letztem Jahr .... ;-)


----------



## Miro266 (4. März 2012)

@ Kelme,
Super schön geworden ! Aber der Sattel steht an der Spitze etwas zu hoch?
Ich glaube ich muß mir mein Pinarello Sütterlin doch noch mal anschauen, das hängt so ungenutzt , traurig bei mir rum.

Miro'


----------



## HeavyBiker (4. März 2012)

ich klaum mal ein bild von user mac80 

heut gruppentour hinten ungefedert in heidelberg...


----------



## Kelme (4. März 2012)

Miro266 schrieb:


> @ Kelme,
> Super schön geworden ! Aber der Sattel steht an der Spitze etwas zu hoch?
> Ich glaube ich muß mir mein Pinarello Sütterlin doch noch mal anschauen, das hängt so ungenutzt , traurig bei mir rum.
> 
> Miro'


Fein beobachtet mit dem Sattel. Nach 10 Kilometern oder so machte es kurz "knack" und das Gestell war in der Rasterung eins nach hinten gerutscht. Im Vertrauen auf meine Handwerkskünste war natürlich der passenden Maulschlüssel nicht in der Trikottasche dabei (man braucht für ein Peugeot ungefähr 20 veschiedene).

@BenniG.: Jepp, das ist der Helmbachweiher. Wassertechnisch wieder alles in Ordnung und die ersten Modellboote zogen neben den Enten schon ihre Kreise.


----------



## Dddakk (4. März 2012)

Sehr schönes Bike Kelme!   Aber nicht das du jetzt ins blaue Forum entschwindest. 

@heavy   Was macht ihr denn da auf dem WS für Fesselspiele? Da gibts doch extra ne Anbindevorrichtung in Sichtweite.


----------



## eL (4. März 2012)

und Kelme angemeldet für die diesjährige L`eroica ?


----------



## HeavyBiker (4. März 2012)

Dddakk schrieb:


> @heavy   Was macht ihr denn da auf dem WS für Fesselspiele? Da gibts doch extra ne Anbindevorrichtung in Sichtweite.



na weil wir eben jungs sind die es hinten hart mögen ...  deshalb auch die fesselspiele


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flugrost (4. März 2012)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> na weil wir eben jungs sind die es hinten hart mögen ...



DIESE Steilvorlage wird von mir heute nicht verwandelt.  ...


----------



## HeavyBiker (4. März 2012)




----------



## Levty (4. März 2012)

Flugrost schrieb:


> DIESE Steilvorlage wird von mir heute nicht verwandelt.  ...


Seit wann sind Eigentore Vorlagen?


----------



## HeavyBiker (4. März 2012)

eigentor?... nein sondern sehr charakterfest... hardtailer eben 

...so nu aber genug oder?


----------



## Flugrost (4. März 2012)

Waren sie schon immer.
Es ist Frühling - da darf die Axt zu Hause bleiben.


----------



## mcgable (5. März 2012)

Dddakk schrieb:
			
		

> @heavy   Was macht ihr denn da auf dem WS für Fesselspiele? Da gibts doch extra ne Anbindevorrichtung in Sichtweite.


... wenn du diesen Balken meinst - da waren zwei Pferde angebunden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dddakk (5. März 2012)

Ja, die kenn ich. Die haben mal mein Bike, während ich dem Käsekuchen gefröhnt habe, sauber geschleckt.   

Der Wander-, Distanz-Reitsport hat übrigens 90% Frauenanteil. Was haben die Gäule was die Bikes nicht haben.


----------



## metalfreak (5. März 2012)

Nach den SW-Bildern gibts erstma ein SW-Video


----------



## .floe. (5. März 2012)

Alter, was´n geiler Streifen!


----------



## Optimizer (5. März 2012)

metalfreak schrieb:


> Nach den SW-Bildern gibts erstma ein SW-Video



Wusste garnicht, dass die ollen analogen Spiegelreflex auch filmen können...
Das Scannen muss doch ne Schweinearbeit gewesen sein, oder???


----------



## Pfalzgott (5. März 2012)

Apropo Spiegelreflex,
kann mir hier einer von den Spezialisten vielleicht ein gute Einsteiger DSLR Kamer empfehlen, gerne auch gebraucht?


----------



## Radde (6. März 2012)

Pfalzgott schrieb:


> Apropo Spiegelreflex,
> kann mir hier einer von den Spezialisten vielleicht ein gute Einsteiger DSLR Kamer empfehlen, gerne auch gebraucht?



da gibts leider keine eindeutige Empfehlung, hilft nur sich klar machen was man gerne möchte und dann technische Daten und Reviews vergleichen.

so videos:

Der erste Feld-(Wald-)test mit der Bildstabilisierungshardware. Schon ne weile her, aber das Wetter passt gerade. Fahrer ist "Der Dr."

und noch was wo das Wetter nicht so schön ist:
Fahrer: "michar"


----------



## Pfalzgott (6. März 2012)

Radde schrieb:


> da gibts leider keine eindeutige Empfehlung, hilft nur sich klar machen was man gerne möchte und dann technische Daten und Reviews vergleichen.



Danke für den Tip, werde mich dann mal mit der Materie näher vertraut machen.


----------



## metalfreak (6. März 2012)

Immer wieder ne schöne Aussicht auf der Heimfahrt 




Der Sonne entgegen von B.Klose auf Flickr


----------



## `Smubob´ (7. März 2012)

Pfalzgott schrieb:


> Apropo Spiegelreflex,
> kann mir hier einer von den Spezialisten vielleicht ein gute Einsteiger DSLR Kamer empfehlen, gerne auch gebraucht?


Ich hab relativ wenig Ahnung, was bei den 1000 Modellen jetzt warum und wie für was 3,8764% besser oder schlechter ist, aber ich bin mit der 550D bisher sehr zufrieden. Die bekommt man eigentlich recht günstig mit brauchbarem Standard-Objektiv (18-55mm).




Radde schrieb:


> Winterrunde





2 schnelle Handy-Schnappschüsse von meiner on-the-road Trainingsrunde gestern. Was war das wieder ein bezauberndes Farbenmeer kurz nach Sonnenuntergang 

Kleine Pause auf Hügel 2 von 3 (höchster Punkt der Runde):






Kurz vor der Abfahrt ins Elmsteiner Tal:





Die Straße ist eigentlich gesperrt, mit dem Rad aber passierbar. Was habe ich gelacht, als mich da irgendein Proll mit A8 ordentlich am Gas überholt hat und mir kurz drauf wieder entgegen kam


----------



## Teufelstisch (7. März 2012)

@Smubob: Meinste zufällig die Straße von Waldleiningen nach Elmstein? War da auch gestern mit dem RR unterwegs und hab mich da dann trotz Sperrung doch durchgemogelt (wäre sonst abartig Umweg gewesen...), sogar ohne vom dort werkelnden Forstarbeiter angemotzt zu werden! 

Die 550D hab ich übrigens auch (mit nem 18-135er Objektiv) und bin auch sehr zufrieden damit! Die 1000er EOS-DSerie ist glaub ich grade Preis-Leistungstechnisch für nen absoluten Anfänger aber am besten geeignet. D. h. nochmal ne ganze Ecke günstiger.

Gestern, am Snakemountain zwischen Udoville und JohannisX:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (7. März 2012)

Teufelstisch schrieb:


> Meinste zufällig die Straße von Waldleiningen nach Elmstein? War da auch gestern mit dem RR unterwegs und hab mich da dann trotz Sperrung doch durchgemogelt (wäre sonst abartig Umweg gewesen...), sogar ohne vom dort werkelnden Forstarbeiter angemotzt zu werden!


Nope, ich meinte vom Totenkopf ins Elmsteiner Tal runter. DAS zu umgehen wäre auch ein ziemlicher Umweg geworden  Mir ging es ja ums Fahren ansich, da wäre das nicht so schlimm gewesen, aber ich mag die Schleife da hinten runter und über NW zurück, hatte es mir so vorgenommen, also wollte ich das auch fahren 
Übrigens: Die Kapitalismus-Huren vom Forst unternehmen dort echt massive bauliche Maßnahmen an der Straße, um "nachhaltige Forstwirtschaft" zu betreiben. Da hätte ich noch mehr kotzen können, als bei den >1/2m tiefen Spuren oben an der Lolosruhe. Langsam nimmt das echt Formen an, dass ich Lust bekomme, gegen sowas mobil zu machen...

BTW: vom Totenkopf über Elmsteiner Tal und dann Joh-X zurück wäre auch eine nette Variante meiner gestrigen Runde, hätte aber zusätzliche Hömes und Km bedeutet und ich wollte mich nicht alleine in der Nacht zu sehr kaputt fahren  Kann man sich das Wellbachtal im Dunkeln mit dem Rad runter trauen?


----------



## Ducus (7. März 2012)

Pfalzgott schrieb:


> Apropo Spiegelreflex,
> kann mir hier einer von den Spezialisten vielleicht ein gute Einsteiger DSLR Kamer empfehlen, gerne auch gebraucht?


Servus,
habe mir vor kurzem die Canon EOS 1100D zugelegt, im MM für 398,00  mit 18/55 IS-Objektiv. Bin Anfänger mit DSLR und denke dass des Gerät total ausreichend sein wird. Gedanke mache, was Du damit mache willst...HD-Videos usw. ?
Ich wollte nicht zuviel ausgeben.....398,00  war da O.K.


----------



## Teufelstisch (7. März 2012)

Ach, die Totenkopfstraße ist auch gesperrt? Und wird ausgebaut? Gut zu wissen, da wollte ich demnächst auch mal ne Runde drüber drehen. Da wär von Elmstein kommend die zusätzliche Schleife über das Neustädter Tal auch recht unlustig...

Wenn du mobil machst, sag bescheid; bin dabei!  Ich plane eh nen Aufstand, wenn die Windräder kommen...! 

Wellblechtal im Dunkeln zu der Jahreszeit ist denke ich recht ruhig, wobei da aber auch kaum einer mit Radfahrern rechnet. Man kann da ja aber auch über die "L505" und Taubensuhl. Wobei ich mir aufgrund der Lage jetzt nicht sicher bin, ob wir beide das gleiche Tal meinen!


----------



## Radde (7. März 2012)

Teufelstisch schrieb:


> Gestern, am Snakemountain zwischen Udoville und JohannisX:



udoville = schopp? sieht mal so aus, an der kuppe würd ich gern mal n schönes fliegendes auto ablichten.. mit dem 49ps fiesta hats bisher nur für schwerelosigkeitsgefühle gereicht.


----------



## nailz (7. März 2012)

Radde schrieb:


> .. mit dem 49ps fiesta hats bisher nur für schwerelosigkeitsgefühle gereicht.



Zuviel SAG!


----------



## Teufelstisch (7. März 2012)

Udoville = Heltersberg!  Um da abzuheben, muss man glaub ich ordentlich Anlauf nehmen...


----------



## lomo (7. März 2012)

Radde schrieb:


> udoville = schopp? sieht mal so aus, an der kuppe würd ich gern mal n schönes fliegendes auto ablichten.. mit dem 49ps fiesta hats bisher nur für schwerelosigkeitsgefühle gereicht.



Wenn mir diese Kollegen ...




Ausblick Maranello Palace von *lomo* auf Flickr

... mal ein Fahrzeug für Messungen zur Verfügung stellen, melde ich mich.


----------



## Pfalzgott (7. März 2012)

lomo schrieb:


> Wenn mir diese Kollegen ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was willste mit nem fliegenden Ferrari?
Das muss schon ein schöner Alter sein wie früher!

Sowas zum Beispiel:


----------



## lomo (7. März 2012)

Uh, zu kopflastig.
Zum Fliegen besser geeignet:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SlipKoRn (7. März 2012)

Radde schrieb:
			
		

> Zitat:
> udoville = schopp? sieht mal so aus, an der kuppe würd ich gern mal n schönes fliegendes auto ablichten.. mit dem 49ps fiesta hats bisher nur für schwerelosigkeitsgefühle gereicht.




Marcuuuus!! Wie wärs mit meinem 70ps Fiesta oder dem 140ps Galaxy?  Muss aber vorher noch ein Bodenblech anbringen


----------



## Levty (8. März 2012)

Pfalzgott schrieb:


> Sowas zum Beispiel:



Alles Gute (nachträglich) zum 65.!
Du warst, bist und wirst der Beste sein!


----------



## `Smubob´ (8. März 2012)

Teufelstisch schrieb:


> Ach, die Totenkopfstraße ist auch gesperrt? Und wird ausgebaut? Gut zu wissen, da wollte ich demnächst auch mal ne Runde drüber drehen. Da wär von Elmstein kommend die zusätzliche Schleife über das Neustädter Tal auch recht unlustig...


Jupp, ab Totenkopfhütte voll gesperrt, nicht mehr passierbar erst recht weit unten (deshalb war das mit dem Audi auch so lustig ).
Ausgebaut ist gut... teilweise wird sie mit Erde verbreitert, aber nur genau da, wo die Harvester in Falllinie ihre Schneisen fressen sollen. An anderen Stellen haben sie die Straße zum Teil weggegraben 




Teufelstisch schrieb:


> Wenn du mobil machst, sag bescheid; bin dabei! ;-) Ich plane eh nen Aufstand, wenn die Windräder kommen...! :-(


Ich war schon mehrmals kurz davor, im Wald abgestellte Baumaschinen mit Urin zu fluten.  Organisierter Widerstand würde wohl mehr Sinn machen  An manchen Orten darf man den Wald nichtmal zu Fuß betreten, weil man seltene Käferarten in ihrer Ruhe stören könnte und dann pflügen andererorts so riesige Maschinen ungehindert durch.  Dazu passt, dass heute Nachmittag mal wieder die Populisten vom NaBu an der Haustüre um Spenden/Beiträge gebettelt haben. Wo sind die, wenn die Natur sie wirklich braucht?




Teufelstisch schrieb:


> Wellblechtal im Dunkeln zu der Jahreszeit ist denke ich recht ruhig, wobei da aber auch kaum einer mit Radfahrern rechnet. Man kann da ja aber auch über die "L505" und Taubensuhl. Wobei ich mir aufgrund der Lage jetzt nicht sicher bin, ob wir beide das gleiche Tal meinen!


Eben dass man dort nicht mit Radfahrern rechnen wird macht mir Sorgen. Nach vorne habe ich ausreichend Licht um gesehen zu werden, nach hinten nur "guten Durchschnitt"... ich denke mit Reflektoren an den Klamotten sollt's gehen.
Kommt man vom Elmsteiner Tal auf Straße/vergleichbarem zum Taubensuhl? Nicht dass ich wüsste. Von dort bin ich schon mal nachts heimwärts gefahren, da muss man mit Straßenreifen schon gut aufpassen, der Asphalt ist dort ziemlich zerfressen. Mit dem Dackelschneider wär mir das zu heikel...




Pfalzgott schrieb:


> Was willste mit nem fliegenden Ferrari?
> Das muss schon ein schöner Alter sein wie früher!
> 
> Sowas zum Beispiel:


So muss das


----------



## Pfalzgott (8. März 2012)

lomo schrieb:


> Uh, zu kopflastig



Stimmt doch garnicht, die Front ist doch schön oben. Ist eher Hecklastig!

Den schickn B Ascona haste doch nur wegen deiner Signatur genommen, gibs zu!!!


----------



## lomo (8. März 2012)

Der quattro hatte den prinzipbedingten Nachteil, daß der Motor (der lange 5-Zylinder) vor der Vorderachse lag. Konsequenter hatten das die Rivalen von Peugeot mit dem 205 und Lancia mit dem Delta umgesetzt, gegen die der quattro dann später auch das Nachsehen hatte.


----------



## Radler-01 (8. März 2012)

lomo schrieb:


> ... mal ein Fahrzeug für Messungen zur Verfügung stellen, melde ich mich.


 
DABEI !!! ich würde mich als Beifahrer (besser Copilot) zur Verfügung stellen 

Edit. natürlich nur, um während der Flugphase Gewichtsunterschiede rechts/links auszugleichen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teufelstisch (8. März 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> ... Kommt man vom Elmsteiner Tal auf Straße/vergleichbarem zum Taubensuhl? Nicht dass ich wüsste. Von dort bin ich schon mal nachts heimwärts gefahren, da muss man mit Straßenreifen schon gut aufpassen, der Asphalt ist dort ziemlich zerfressen. Mit dem Dackelschneider wär mir das zu heikel...


 
Vom Elmsteiner Tal direkt her m. W. n. nicht (was sehr schade ist, da ne asphaltierte Verbindung ins Stille Tal bzw. zur Hornesselwiese einiges an interessanteren Runden ermöglichen würde). Aber vom oberen Wellblechtal geht von der B48 bergab auf etwa 460m üNN links ein für kurze Zeit etwas rumpliger Schotterweg hoch. Man erreicht dann recht schnell auf fahrbarem Naturbelag die "alte Landstraße 505". Zu der such ich auch schon ewig historische Hintergründe, warum die eigentlich mal gebaut, aber nie an die B48 angeschlossen wurde - und eben immer noch offiziell ne Landstraße ist... Naja. Eigentlich fahr ich den Weg aber immer nur von Eußerthal aus (netter Anstieg zum Taubensuhl) und bei schönem, trockenen Wetter und ausreichenden Lichtverhältnissen mit dem RR. Das Wellbachtal sollte jedenfalls mit gutem Rücklicht und reflektierenden Klamotten bergab machbar sein.

Interessante Info mit der Totenkopfstraße.   Hab da eigentlich nix dazu im Internet gefunden (auch nicht beim Landesbetrieb Mobilität); außer beim Forst. Die schreiben kurz, da wär ein größerer Hangrutsch gewesen...

Ansonsten lustig, was so ein Kuppenfoto für Fantasien auslösen kann!


----------



## Optimizer (8. März 2012)

Teufelstisch schrieb:


> und eben immer noch offiziell ne Landstraße ist



seit September 2011 auf jeden Fall nicht mehr:
http://www.landau.de/index.phtml?ca...sNavID=343.31&mNavID=343.31&ffmod=pres&ffsm=2


----------



## Radde (8. März 2012)

Teufelstisch schrieb:


> Udoville = Heltersberg!  Um da abzuheben, muss man glaub ich ordentlich Anlauf nehmen...



Ahso ja wusst nimmer genau wo der herkam un in schopp steht ja die lustige bahn ^^


----------



## Dddakk (8. März 2012)

Ein "Burg" weniger auf der geplanten Burgentour 2012.
http://rnz.de/HPHeadtitles_Metropol...21_Weinberg_Burg_Der_Abriss_hat_begonnen.html


----------



## talybont (8. März 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> ... ich denke mit Reflektoren an den Klamotten sollt's gehen.



in etwa so?


----------



## Teufelstisch (8. März 2012)

@Opti: Was du alles weischt...!  Naja, vielleicht macht man irgendwann mal nen durchgängigen asphaltierten Radweg von Landau Richtung Johanniskreuz draus...

Heute im Gräfensteiner Land:


----------



## lomo (8. März 2012)

Schää!


----------



## lomo (8. März 2012)

Levty schrieb:


> Alles Gute (nachträglich) zum 65.!
> Du warst, bist und wirst der Beste sein!



Dazu eine Geschichte


----------



## Teufelstisch (9. März 2012)

lomo schrieb:


> Schää!


 
Danke!

Weiß eigentlich zufällig jemand von hier, ob die Gräfenstein in den Abendstunden beleuchtet wird? Scheinwerfer hat sie ja... wobei - im sackdunklen Aufstieg zum Bergfried wären auch welche gut aufgehoben, irgendwann brech ich mir dort mal die Beine...


----------



## Optimizer (9. März 2012)

Sind die leds im Bergfried nicht mehr installiert? Ob der Gräfenstein illuminirt wird, weiß ich leider nicht. Was definitiv beleuchtet wird, ist der Bruderfelsen und der Entenstein in Rodalben sowie die Lemberger Burg.

Gruß
Der Optimizer - schon wieder krank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teufelstisch (9. März 2012)

Stimmt; als ich das letzte mal dort war, waren da so ein paar LED-Funzeln installiert. Musste fast die  aufziehen.  Entweder sind die Batterien alle oder jemand hat sie wieder abmontiert.

Die beleuchteten Rodalber Felsen sind demnächst auch für ne nächtliche Fotosession vorgemerkt!

Gute Besserung! 

An der Weinstraße ist im Moment Abends ja alles rosa, oder?


----------



## XXXDriver (9. März 2012)

Hab mal heute eine Runde im Trifelsland gedreht.

Kenner werden diesen Ausblick sofort erkennen.


----------



## HeavyBiker (9. März 2012)

heut war einfach genialer bike tag


----------



## Berghaemmerer (9. März 2012)

War heut neues Moped einfahn:









die Gopro häng ich bei Gelegenheit mal dran...


----------



## HeavyBiker (9. März 2012)

mmm nice... mußte man dir auch ins knie schießen damit du nach der ersten fahrt aufhörst zu grinsen?... also mir gings so nach der ersten tour mit meiner 848 
viel spass und knitterfreie fahrt


----------



## Berghaemmerer (9. März 2012)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> mmm nice... mußte man dir auch ins knie schießen damit du nach der ersten fahrt aufhörst zu grinsen?...



das kannse laut sagen  Das Baby hat richtig viel Druck im mittleren Bereich, optimal für die Landstrasse, das Handling is ned weit vom Demo, ähem der Husaberg 650 entfernt, beschleunigen mit der Raste fast am Boden in öffnenden Kurven is ohne beschreibende Worte...


----------



## HeavyBiker (9. März 2012)

das glaub ich dir gerne... kenne auch 2 die das schöne teil fahren und hell auf begeistert sind (einer von den 2 kommt sogar öfter mit mir auf den ring  )

ich selbst bin sehr lange power bikes mit aufrechter sitzposition gefahren aber seit letztem jahr hatte ich mal bock auf was racigeres


----------



## Berghaemmerer (9. März 2012)

In den Slide-Disziplinen möcht ich eig keinen Lenker unter 800mm fahren, die Duc stellt da schon das untere Limit dar, ned zu schweigen vom Gewicht, da möcht ich auch noch gern 10KG abspecken, sollte aber über Li-io-Bat, Alu-Heckrahmen u leichtem Schwung rel kostengünstig zu realisieren sein


----------



## HeavyBiker (9. März 2012)

über auspuf kannst auch noch einiges holen... hab mei mir termignoni titan verbaut (dazu gehört auch lufi und steuergerät)  und dadurch alleine schon ca 2,6kg gesparrt... sonst hab ich aber nix gemacht, bike is einfach perfekt  (gut ok noch andere reifen und par carbon parts  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berghaemmerer (9. März 2012)

Jo, schweiss, Termi 2-1-2 mit kostet halt fast 2 Mille, ohne die Kosten für Autotune & rexxern lassen


----------



## HeavyBiker (9. März 2012)

hab bei meinem örtlichen dealer fürs komplett paket 1700,- glatt geblecht ...

war aber special für mich


----------



## Berghaemmerer (9. März 2012)

Doppelpost


----------



## Berghaemmerer (9. März 2012)

& was sagt der der Hr auffer Rolle?  Gibma  Message per PM, bevors zu OT wird...


----------



## Hardtail94 (10. März 2012)

...Damit die Bilder in dem Thread hier nicht zu kurz kommen 

Treppenpower am Teufelstein in Düw, diesmal mit Rechtsfahrgebot.


----------



## HeavyBiker (10. März 2012)

von gestern noch was mit selbstauslöser  

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1075891





[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1075892]
	
[/URL]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bjoern_U. (11. März 2012)

letzte Woche auf der Feierabend-Oldie-Wingertrunde


----------



## Bjoern_U. (11. März 2012)

Zeitrafferspielchen (no Bike inside)


----------



## Radde (11. März 2012)

wunderhübsch, wie hast die bewegung realisiert?


----------



## metalfreak (11. März 2012)

War heut mit der Cam im Wald


----------



## Bjoern_U. (11. März 2012)

Radde schrieb:


> wunderhübsch, wie hast die bewegung realisiert?


mit einem netten Spielzeug 
kaum war es da, habe ich aus beruflichen Gründen leider kaum Zeit es endlich mal ausführlich zu benutzen


----------



## Radde (11. März 2012)

schade ich hab schon auf ne selbstbaulösung gehofft, aber das ist halt ein teures nettes spielzeug


----------



## Quente (11. März 2012)




----------



## Bjoern_U. (11. März 2012)

Radde schrieb:


> schade ich hab schon auf ne selbstbaulösung gehofft, aber das ist halt ein teures nettes spielzeug



teuer ist wie immer relativ 
richtig teuer wäre was vergleichbares von denen hier


----------



## HeavyBiker (11. März 2012)

heut auch wieder unterwegs gewesen mit knipse allein am KS ... geil wars trotzdem  (und mal wieder mit fully  )


----------



## CB89 (13. März 2012)

Jetzt wollte ich endlich auch mal was produktives zu diesem Thread beitragen - aber meine Handykamera machts leider nicht so hübsch ^^
Der erste Ausritt der Saison mit Höhenmetern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rmfausi (13. März 2012)

Und? Bist du den Privatweg gefahren? Die Gefahr besteht darin eigentlich erst im Frühjahr und Sommer wenn die blöden Dornenbüsche wieder wachsen und an Armen und Beinen vorbeirauschen. 
Gruß rmfausi


----------



## kraft_werk (13. März 2012)

..bei der Wochenends-Tour gemacht..


----------



## HeavyBiker (13. März 2012)

heut endlich mal wieder zeit gehabt für nen schönen night ride... und was gehört dazu? der obligatorische nightshot vom bike,heidelberg und neckar


----------



## CB89 (14. März 2012)

Ja bin den Privatweg gefahren, aber nur aufwärts  Zumindest hab ich es probiert - nach der Hälfte war die Kraft dann auch mal kurz weg 
Runter gings hinterm Steinbruch Richtung Schauenburg.


----------



## DerandereJan (14. März 2012)

@HeavyBiker: Das Bild könnt ich mir stundenlang anschauen! Du hattest vor Jahren schonmal ein Ähnliches gepostet, danke für die schönen Impressionen aus der Heimat!


----------



## HeavyBiker (14. März 2012)

freut mich


----------



## Teufelstisch (14. März 2012)

Jep, sehr schickes Nachtfoto! 

Heute Ausflug mit dem RR zum Radfritzen wegen ner neuen Kette.





Achja - gibt mir bitte jemand bescheid, wenn an der Weinstraße die Mandelblüte einsetzt...?


----------



## Carnologe (14. März 2012)

Wer errät wo das Foto gemacht wurde, bekommt 'nen Keks!


----------



## michar (14. März 2012)

auf der ludwigshafener rheinseite! mach lieber mal mein video...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carnologe (14. März 2012)

Michar, ich denke täglich an Dein Video. Aktuell komme ich aber absolut nicht aus dem Quark. Man mag mich dafür hassen, doch am Ende wird alles gut


----------



## lomo (14. März 2012)

Carnologe schrieb:


> Wer errät wo das Foto gemacht wurde, bekommt 'nen Keks!



Parkinsel


----------



## HeavyBiker (14. März 2012)

...am baum


----------



## Dddakk (14. März 2012)

..endlich mal ein schönes Fully.


----------



## Haardtfahrer (15. März 2012)

Carnologe schrieb:


> Wer errät wo das Foto gemacht wurde, bekommt 'nen Keks!



Puuh, bist Du sicher, dass das gute Material an dieser top-gravity-location nicht gnaaadenlos überfordert ist?


----------



## Carnologe (15. März 2012)

Ja, das dachte ich auch. Ich hatte 3 Gabeldurchschläge an dieser Stelle, daher brauch ich wohl doch ne Fox 40


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfalz (15. März 2012)

Des Beschde an Ludwigshaafe is die Brigg nach Monnem...


----------



## el Zimbo (15. März 2012)

...ich würde eher sagen es ist die Nähe zum Pfälzerwald. 

@Carnologe: Sehr hübsches Radl - eine Doppelbrücke brauchts da doch nicht. 
Allerdings frage ich mich, ob der junge Hanzz auf Dauer weniger häufig in die Knie geht, als der alte Fritzz.


----------



## Carnologe (15. März 2012)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> @Carnologe: Sehr hübsches Radl - eine Doppelbrücke brauchts da doch nicht.



Ich glaube, dass Du Haardtfahrers Ironie und mein Eingehen darauf, nicht bemerkt hast


----------



## el Zimbo (15. März 2012)

Haardtfahrer und Ironie?!
Das kann ich mir nicht vorstellen!


----------



## Houschter (15. März 2012)

Sind wir nicht alle Haardtfahrer?


----------



## Carnologe (15. März 2012)

Lieber Haardt- als Weeichfahrer


----------



## el Zimbo (15. März 2012)

@Houschter: Irgendwie schon - bist du nicht auch ein bisschen bluna?


----------



## Houschter (15. März 2012)

:schorle:


----------



## HeavyBiker (15. März 2012)

woschd


----------



## Haardtfahrer (15. März 2012)

Ich bin alle? Wenn ja, wieviele?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ye_olde_fritz (15. März 2012)

Zwischen 23 und 42.


----------



## Houschter (15. März 2012)

ye_olde_fritz schrieb:


> Zwischen 23 und 42.



Ist bereits belegt fÃ¼r âlife, the universe and everythingâ


----------



## lomo (15. März 2012)

Houschter schrieb:


> :schorle:



... sagt der Weizenbiertrinker ...


----------



## Teufelstisch (15. März 2012)

Klingenmünster, macht die Tore auf...


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (15. März 2012)

Houschter schrieb:


> Ist bereits belegt fÃ¼r âlife, the universe and *everything*â


Das umfasst doch so einiges. Auch die Telefondesinfizierer, nein, Haardtfahrer.


----------



## Optimizer (15. März 2012)

Teufelstisch schrieb:


> Klingenmünster, macht die Tore auf...


Ist wieder Tag der offenen Tür im Sanatorium?


----------



## Teufelstisch (15. März 2012)

Keine Ahnung. Ich konnte jedenfalls wieder mal unbemerkt entkommen...!


----------



## Hardtail94 (15. März 2012)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> Ich bin alle? Wenn ja, wieviele?



*"Wer bin ich, und wenn ja, wieviele?"
Lektüre gelesen?


----------



## Optimizer (16. März 2012)

In Wasgorium naturalis:




I'll see you tumor(row):


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luzy123 (16. März 2012)

Was man im Wald so findet


----------



## Optimizer (16. März 2012)

Luzy123 schrieb:


> Was man im Wald so findet



Ach du dickes Ey!?


----------



## Teufelstisch (16. März 2012)

Ey Caramba! Beim hochsteigen immer schön den Kopf einziehen.


----------



## HeavyBiker (16. März 2012)

so... bilder von heut mit musikalischer untermalung


----------



## blutbuche (17. März 2012)

@teufel : du machst immer  so tolle bilder -und leider !! sieht man  an deinem bike immer die doofen reflektoren . echt schade ! 

@heavy : schön ! endlich wirds warm ! war gestern auch bei 20 grad und sonne pur unterwegs - hab allerdings leider die cam vergessen


----------



## Teufelstisch (17. März 2012)

Hey Blutbuche,

Dankeschön! Wegen der Reflektoren - Geschmackssache;  grade in schattigen Ecken schalte ich als gerne mal deshalb den Blitz dazu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SlipKoRn (17. März 2012)

Gestern mal Bad Wildbad besucht und für gut befunden 

Dank eines Locals auch ziemlich schnell die Lines gefunden, wobei es noch nich ganz so einfach isz, diese auch zu halten 
Nächstes mal werd ich dann auch nich mehr mit dem Freerider dort sein sondern mit dem Downhill-Bock!


Auf jeden Fall gerne wieder!


----------



## freiraum (17. März 2012)

Teufelstisch schrieb:


> Achja - gibt mir bitte jemand bescheid, wenn an der Weinstraße die Mandelblüte einsetzt...?



in Derkem geht's grad los.


----------



## Lynus (17. März 2012)

@ Teufelstisch: In Gimmeldingen hat die Mandelblüte auch schon begonnen. Der Termin für das Mandelblütenfest steht aber momentan noch nicht fest. Näheres dazu hier:
http://mandelbluetenfest.de/termin/terminfindung/


----------



## Teufelstisch (17. März 2012)

Danke für die Hinweise! Di oder Mi mach ich aus diesem Anlass wohl erstmals ein vun-do-no-do.


----------



## Nikos (17. März 2012)

....ein Platzhirsch allein im Pfälzerwald.....


----------



## ToidbioT (17. März 2012)

@Heavy: Wie heisst denn das Lied? Glaube, das habe ich schon einmal gehoert. Danke.


----------



## HeavyBiker (18. März 2012)

ToidbioT schrieb:


> @Heavy: Wie heisst denn das Lied? Glaube, das habe ich schon einmal gehoert. Danke.




das ist : Jaya the Cat - Thank you Reggae  

gibt viele gute lieder von ihm  ...wenn man reggae mag


----------



## ToidbioT (18. März 2012)

Wer mag denn kein Reggae?!  Gut, ich bevorzuge Ska, aber Reggae ist doch klasse.


----------



## Optimizer (18. März 2012)

Nikos schrieb:


> ....ein Platzhirsch allein im Pfälzerwald.....



Und hinterher ein Jägerschnitzel am Beckenhof? Oder doch eher Lewwerknedel am Starkenbrunnen?


----------



## basti.rlp (18. März 2012)

Hi,

ich bräuchte folgende Information: Hab mir ein neued DH zusammengebaut und musste die Bremsen neu verlegen. Die haben jetzt ordentlich Luft gezogen und müssten gewartet werden. Wo in Kaiserslautern kann ich das denn machen lassen (Avid Elixir CR)? Hab selbst keine Erfahrung damit und ebenso kein Bleeding-Kit zur Verfügung. Kennt jemand ne gute Adresse, oder könnte mit eventuell weiterhelfen?

Vielen Dank!

LG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bjoern_U. (18. März 2012)

IMHO ist Bremsen entlüften etwas das man selbst können sollte
u.a. da das immer dann zu machen ist wenn der Mechaniker des Vertrauens nicht greifbar ist (Wochenende, Urlaub, am Abend vor einer Tour, usw...)
Sprich Bleeding Kit kaufen und einfach selbst machen 
so schwer ist das nicht, auch/gerade nicht bei der Elixir (hab ich auf 2 meiner Bikes)


----------



## HeavyBiker (18. März 2012)

jup, elixir is ganz easy


----------



## basti.rlp (18. März 2012)

alles klar , wird gemacht ...


----------



## lomo (18. März 2012)

Gegenveranstaltung zum World-Klapp?





Nix für alte Säcke von *lomo* auf Flickr


----------



## ketis (18. März 2012)

basti.rlp schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich bräuchte folgende Information: Hab mir ein neued DH zusammengebaut und musste die Bremsen neu verlegen. Die haben jetzt ordentlich Luft gezogen und müssten gewartet werden. Wo in Kaiserslautern kann ich das denn machen lassen (Avid Elixir CR)? Hab selbst keine Erfahrung damit und ebenso kein Bleeding-Kit zur Verfügung. Kennt jemand ne gute Adresse, oder könnte mit eventuell weiterhelfen?
> 
> ...



Selber machen!

aber solltest du gar nichts gebacken bekommen kuk, conrad, meisterrad usw. Nehmen dir sicher gern geld ab für eine arbeit die.man selber machen kann ;-) auch du ;-)

Und nen bleeding kit lohnt einfach.


wenn alle stricke reißen meld dich nochmal.


----------



## basti.rlp (19. März 2012)

ketis schrieb:


> Selber machen!
> 
> aber solltest du gar nichts gebacken bekommen kuk, conrad, meisterrad usw. Nehmen dir sicher gern geld ab für eine arbeit die.man selber machen kann ;-) auch du ;-)
> 
> ...




Hi, ja danke ... aber hab mir mal das Avid Video angesehen, ist ja wirklich nicht sehr schwer. Daher sollte das hoffentlich klappen.

LG


----------



## Optimizer (19. März 2012)

Gestern beim schönstem "Außenputzwetter" unterwegs gewesen....

Cliffs of the Randzone:







Maiblumenfelsmassiv:






Recht hat er, der Herr Psalm:




Stein-Pils?:




Senseless Gate:


----------



## lomo (19. März 2012)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Gestern beim schönstem "Außenputzwetter" unterwegs gewesen....
> ...
> 
> Maiblumenfelsmassiv:
> ...



Gefahren? Also, die Treppe meine ich ...


----------



## Optimizer (19. März 2012)

Spinnst du? Ich hab drei hungrige Mäuler zuhause rumsitzen....da kann ich mir sowas nich erlauben.
Außerdem hat Oli die Treppe schon als ******** empfunden..... "machbar, aber nicht schön"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haardtfahrer (19. März 2012)

Ich schätze mal: gedropt und steckengeblieben!


----------



## lomo (19. März 2012)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Spinnst du? ...



Manchmal schon, da muss ich dir Recht geben. 



Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> Ich schätze mal: gedropt und steckengeblieben!



Genau danach sieht es aus!


----------



## HeavyBiker (19. März 2012)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Spinnst du? Ich hab drei hungrige Mäuler zuhause rumsitzen....da kann ich mir sowas nich erlauben.
> Außerdem hat Oli die Treppe schon als ******** empfunden..... "machbar, aber nicht schön"




also ich hab 2 davon zuhause sitzen ... aber hindert es mich daran zu leben und meine grenzen zu erweitern?  
(nicht böse gemeint ! )


----------



## Optimizer (19. März 2012)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> Ich schätze mal: gedropt und steckengeblieben!


War jetzt das zweite Mal mit Fläddpäddel unterwegs... mit Klickies wär's wohl nich passiert.


----------



## Fibbs79 (20. März 2012)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Spinnst du? Ich hab drei hungrige Mäuler zuhause rumsitzen....da kann ich mir sowas nich erlauben.
> Außerdem hat Oli die Treppe schon als ******** empfunden..... "machbar, aber nicht schön"



Man hört der VIERTE wäre am Schlimmsten


----------



## Quente (20. März 2012)

...lässt er ausfallen (ZWILLINGE)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (20. März 2012)




----------



## HeavyBiker (21. März 2012)

tour zu viert


----------



## el Zimbo (22. März 2012)

"I was biking with me, myself and I" ?


----------



## HeavyBiker (22. März 2012)

yes sir und der andere ich war auch dabei


----------



## Radler-01 (22. März 2012)

oder um den Philosophen-Buchtitel zu bemühen:

" wer bin ich - und wenn ja wieviele"

...  cooles Bild


----------



## `Smubob´ (22. März 2012)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> tour zu viert


Na, hattet ihr unterwegs interessante Gesprächstehmen? 


Kleiner Schnappschuss von vorhin, mein Frauchen auf der ersten (richtigen) Ausfahrt des Jahres, leider wieder mal nur mit der Handyknipse, aber war grad nix anderes da 





Was ein Wetter!!!


----------



## "Sebastian" (22. März 2012)

Bevor ich hier auch bald bewegte Bilder zeigen kann eine Frage: Go Pro besser auf dem Helm oder seitlich?


----------



## Optimizer (22. März 2012)

[quote="Sebastian";9331160]Bevor ich hier auch bald bewegte Bilder zeigen kann eine Frage: Go Pro besser auf dem Helm oder seitlich?[/quote]
Weder noch. Chest Mount!


----------



## "Sebastian" (22. März 2012)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Weder noch. Chest Mount!



Hab ich, aber am Helm hätte ich es gerne auch noch wo


----------



## HeavyBiker (22. März 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Na, hattet ihr unterwegs interessante Gesprächstehmen?



ach hör auf... die ganze zeit belangloses gelaber und nie haben die luft geholt die quasselstrippen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teufelstisch (22. März 2012)

Sodele, heute mal die erste >100 mit dem Bock hinter mich gebracht; dort hin, wo's schon so schön blüht...


----------



## HeavyBiker (22. März 2012)

bild 2 und 3 find ich am besten  aber eigentlich sind alle gut


----------



## Bjoern_U. (22. März 2012)

Teufelstisch schrieb:


> Sodele, heute mal die erste >100 mit dem Bock hinter mich gebracht;


Neid über soviel Zeit unter der Woche


----------



## HeavyBiker (22. März 2012)

hab die woche auch schon ca 180-200km aufem buckel ... flexible schichtarbeit machts möglich


----------



## Teufelstisch (22. März 2012)

@heavybiker: Danke!

@bjoern_u.: Mit dem Neid - Zeit zu haben hat ja in aller Regel auch seine Nachteile... aber man kann sie dann ja wenigstens sinnvoll nutzen!


----------



## Bjoern_U. (22. März 2012)

@heavybiker: die 200km musst du doch durch 4 teilen !


----------



## HeavyBiker (22. März 2012)

...mist, erwischt


----------



## anulu (22. März 2012)

Teufelstisch schrieb:


> Sodele, heute mal die erste >100 mit dem Bock hinter mich gebracht; dort hin, wo's schon so schön blüht...



Oh leck... war da heit schun soviel los? Das gibt en Spaß das We  Bin mal gespannt ob die Halteverbotsschilder was bringen diese da extra hingeklatscht hamm. Da kanns Auto grad stehebleiwe  un mim Bike Schlangelinie fahre.


----------



## DerandereJan (23. März 2012)

Teufelstisch schrieb:


> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1085725


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (23. März 2012)

Teufelstisch schrieb:


> Sodele, heute mal die erste >100 mit dem Bock hinter mich gebracht; dort hin, wo's schon so schön blüht...


Uff! >100 mit dem MTB ist schon ne ordentliche Hausnummer, Respekt!  Ich hab für nächste Woche ne "erweiterte Weinstraßenrunde" vor, die auch knapp über 100 liegen wird, aber mit dem Straßen-Rad...!




anulu schrieb:


> Oh leck... war da heit schun soviel los? Das gibt en Spaß das We  Bin mal gespannt ob die Halteverbotsschilder was bringen diese da extra hingeklatscht hamm. Da kanns Auto grad stehebleiwe  un mim Bike Schlangelinie fahre.


Ich muss am Samstag nach Gimmeldingsbums auf den Geburtstag einer Freundin und kann definitiv nicht mit dem Rad hin fahren (Geschenk zu groß/schwer), das wird lustig


----------



## lomo (23. März 2012)

Teufelstisch schrieb:


> Sodele, heute mal die erste >100 mit dem Bock hinter mich gebracht; dort hin, wo's schon so schön blüht...
> ...
> 
> 
> ...



Henn mir's schää doh!!!
War gestern in Niedersachsen an der ehemaligen (?) Zonengrenze {:kotz:} ... und Braunkohletagebau samt Kraftwerk {:kotz:}!


----------



## anulu (23. März 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Ich muss am Samstag nach Gimmeldingsbums auf den Geburtstag einer Freundin und kann definitiv nicht mit dem Rad hin fahren (Geschenk zu groß/schwer), das wird lustig



Dann schonmal viel Spaß  Hoffentlich musste nich genau Nachmittags hin 
Bei dem geilen Wetter welles vorhergesagt is werden die sich tot treten  Aber kurbelt ja die Wirtschaft an


----------



## `Smubob´ (23. März 2012)

anulu schrieb:


> Dann schonmal viel Spaß  Hoffentlich musste nich genau Nachmittags hin
> Bei dem geilen Wetter welles vorhergesagt is werden die sich tot treten  Aber kurbelt ja die Wirtschaft an


Zum Glück erst abends, könnte sich zeitlich gerade ausgehen. Ich hoffe, dass sie uns da schon wieder mit dem Auto rein lassen...


----------



## anulu (23. März 2012)

Gesperrt is eigentlich nur die Straße die am Kirchplatz vorbeigeht (an der Feuerwehr) und der Kirchplatz selbst soweit ich weiß. Aber anner Feuerwehr würd ich nich vorbeifahren... da werdet ihr angegröölt


----------



## Teufelstisch (23. März 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Uff! >100 mit dem MTB ist schon ne ordentliche Hausnummer, Respekt!  Ich hab für nächste Woche ne "erweiterte Weinstraßenrunde" vor, die auch knapp über 100 liegen wird, aber mit dem Straßen-Rad...!


 
Mit dem RR hab ich schon einige (6) >100er dieses Jahr zusammengeradelt. Von nix kommt ja nix...  Die Tour mit dem MTB gestern hatte dafür auch etwa 60% Asphaltanteil, da bekommt man dann auch mal etwas mehr Strecke zusammen. Man braucht halt nur viel länger. 

Gestern war jedenfalls schon wirklich viel los auf dem Abschnitt Richtung Königsbach. Aber Lieferverkehr in Gimmeldingen-Downtown in den Abendstunden sollte ja irgendwie möglich sein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (23. März 2012)

anulu schrieb:


> Gesperrt is eigentlich nur die Straße die am Kirchplatz vorbeigeht (an der Feuerwehr) und der Kirchplatz selbst soweit ich weiß. Aber anner Feuerwehr würd ich nich vorbeifahren... da werdet ihr angegröölt


Tagsüber ist doch die Einfahrt in den Ort gesperrt und nur für Anwohner frei  Notfalls fahren wir von der Mußbacher Seite hin, da müsste man eigentlich relativ weit kommen. Bissl laufen geht ja zur Not auch 




Teufelstisch schrieb:


> Mit dem RR hab ich schon einige (6) >100er dieses Jahr zusammengeradelt. Von nix kommt ja nix...  Die Tour mit dem MTB gestern hatte dafür auch etwa 60% Asphaltanteil, da bekommt man dann auch mal etwas mehr Strecke zusammen. Man braucht halt nur viel länger.


Ich bin bisher erst 1 (in Worten: _eine_) Tour mit ca. 100km in meinem Leben gefahren.  Aber auch die mit dem Straßenradl. Letztens dann die ~85km/1400Hm, der Plan für Montag sagt ~101km/900Hm, sollte also gut machbar sein. Wie groß der Unterschied zwischen 28" Dackelschneider und 26" mit 1.6er Marathon Supreme ist, kann ich nicht einschätzen, ich halte mich von 28" Felgen, Brezel-Lenkern und "Felgenputzern" (das, was man am RR anstatt der Bremsen verbaut) normalerweise fern, mag ich alles nicht so. Mit dem MTB auf Asphalt rumeiern hatte ich bei den abendlichen Konditions-Runden über den Winter genug, sowas ist bei mir aber mehr Notfall-Programm als dass ich sowas regelmäßig machen würde. Ich fahre ja sogar im Wald nur selten viele Verbindungswege, sondern lieber immer rauf oder runter. Ich bin was das angeht sozusagen ziemlich "straight".


----------



## anulu (23. März 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Tagsüber ist doch die Einfahrt in den Ort gesperrt und nur für Anwohner frei  Notfalls fahren wir von der Mußbacher Seite hin, da müsste man eigentlich relativ weit kommen. Bissl laufen geht ja zur Not auch



Naja glaub nich ganz. man kommt schon von Neustadterseite in den Ort kann aber an der Kreuzung nur rechts oder links abbiegen. Geradeaus geht nich denn da kommste dann zur Feuerwehr^^

Jo werdet ihr schon sehen  bisher hab ichs auch immer gschafft mich iwie durchzumogeln


----------



## blutbuche (23. März 2012)

@smubob ... mit fullface ??? ( bild von der tour mit frau )


----------



## `Smubob´ (23. März 2012)

anulu schrieb:


> Jo werdet ihr schon sehen  bisher hab ichs auch immer gschafft mich iwie durchzumogeln


Jo, wird schon irgendwie passen...




blutbuche schrieb:


> @smubob ... mit fullface ??? ( bild von der tour mit frau )


Japp, auch mein Mädel ist (außer bei gemütlichen Rumroller-Fahrten und bergauf) gerne rundherum geschützt am Kopf. Und seit kurzem auch überaus gutaussehend *neid*


----------



## anulu (23. März 2012)

Alter die Kombi is ja mal verdammt geil! So würd ich auch rumfahren  Gleich mal "geliked" 
Konnts mir nich 100% vorstellen als du es mir erzählt hast.


----------



## `Smubob´ (23. März 2012)

Ja, die Kombi ist echt unnormal geil. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Carbon, Verspiegelung und der durchsichtige Rahmen kommen live NOCH besser...!  Ich würde am liebsten kotzen vor Neid, dass sie den Carbon fast zum gleichen Preis gekauft hat, wie ich wenige Wochen zuvor den Composite  Aber ich gönne es meiner Freundin, dass sie auch voll-vermummt besser aussieht als ich


----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (23. März 2012)

Schön war es heute


----------



## blutbuche (23. März 2012)

@waldgeist : tolle bilder  und : tolle gegend !!!


----------



## unocz (24. März 2012)

lomo schrieb:


> Henn mir's schää doh!!!
> War gestern in Niedersachsen an der ehemaligen (?) Zonengrenze {:kotz:} ... und Braunkohletagebau samt Kraftwerk {:kotz:}!




buschhaus?


----------



## Teufelstisch (24. März 2012)

@pfalzwaldgeist: Höllenberg und Deichenwand?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (24. März 2012)

Nein, Rindsberg und Deichenwand


----------



## Quente (24. März 2012)

Gut, wenn man es nicht weiss auch...






...Nibbelbild...





...absichtlich in badener Konsistenz bestellt...





...das Leben hat auch Tiefen.




...isch habb do schun gehockt unn wonn isch sitz donn sitz ich...donn verdreibt misch a känn Hansy.


----------



## lomo (24. März 2012)

unocz schrieb:


> buschhaus?



Autohaus Seydel in Schöningen


----------



## Jester_Jones (24. März 2012)

Sunny side up


----------



## unocz (24. März 2012)

lomo schrieb:


> Autohaus Seydel in Schöningen




aha naja ich kenn die ecke ganz gut, hab lange in bs gewohnt


----------



## blutbuche (24. März 2012)

@jester : schön


----------



## metalfreak (25. März 2012)

Neues Bike in freier Natur, erste Testfahrt und numb87 auf seinem Banshee


----------



## lomo (25. März 2012)

unocz schrieb:


> aha naja ich kenn die ecke ganz gut, hab lange in bs gewohnt



Downhill im Braunkohletagebau?


----------



## `Smubob´ (26. März 2012)

Guten Morgen liebe Pfalz!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-tick.de (26. März 2012)

metalfreak schrieb:


> Neues Bike in freier Natur, erste Testfahrt und numb87 auf seinem Banshee


Ähm... wo ist denn das? Also zumindest auf welchem Berg??? Oder ist das der Kalmit DH? Hast ja schon häufiger Bilder davon gepostet.
Edit meint es könnte auch auf dem Stabenberg sein.


----------



## Quente (26. März 2012)

Stabenberg kann nicht sein, dort ist Kernzone, da fährt keine/r Bergrad.


----------



## Kelme (26. März 2012)

Quente schrieb:


> Stabenberg kann nicht sein, dort ist Kernzone, ...


Ach, das wurde doch umgesetzt? Wusste ich gar nicht (kann ja mal vorkommen).


----------



## DerandereJan (26. März 2012)

Quente schrieb:


> Stabenberg kann nicht sein, dort ist Kernzone, da fährt keine/r Bergrad.




D.h.??  

Is einer meiner Lieblingsberge, war gleich für Montag geplant! Was ist da los??


----------



## anulu (26. März 2012)

Da kann man noch fahren  Die Kernzone wurde umgesetzt so weit ich weiß aber die Wege gibt es ja trozdem NOCH... solang sie nich zuwuchern.
Nur abseits der Wege wohl besser nicht (wie eig. überall  ).


----------



## der-tick.de (26. März 2012)

Das Bewandern des Stabenberges ist eigentlich nur noch auf speziell ausgezeichnetten Wegen erlaubt da dieser zu einer höheren Umweltschutzzone ernannt wurde. Kontrollierbar ist das aber defacto nicht.

Ändert also nichts an meiner Frage.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quente (26. März 2012)

DerandereJan schrieb:


> D.h.??
> 
> Is einer meiner Lieblingsberge, war gleich für Montag geplant! Was ist da los??



...wenn ich da schon oft gefahren wäre, hätte ich da noch niiiiie einen Bergradler gesehen.
Hab nächste Woche Halbtagsurlaub, vielleicht begegnet man sich.


----------



## DerandereJan (26. März 2012)

Uff!!


----------



## Teufelstisch (26. März 2012)

Heute erst auf Schienen, dann mit dem Schmalbereiften on the road unterwegs. Kilometer und Fotos machen.


----------



## guru39 (26. März 2012)

N Bild aus HD


----------



## `Smubob´ (27. März 2012)

So, hier noch ein paar Eindrücke von meiner erweiterten Weinstraßentour gestern:













Dank fast permanentem Gegenwind hab ich schon gedacht, ich schaff's gar nicht.  Noch vor Dürkheim hatte ich eigentlich keinen Bock mehr und als sich das komplette letzte Drittel als sehr wellig erwies, musste ich ab und zu mal etwas fluchen. Aber am Ende und beim Vertilgen der leckeren Riesenpizza war dann wieder alles gut


----------



## HeavyBiker (27. März 2012)

coole tour  was haste an zeit investiert?


----------



## DAKAY (27. März 2012)

Kann hier mal ein mod das ganze roadbike-geschwuggels löschen 
btw: schähne bilda


----------



## Teufelstisch (27. März 2012)

@Smubob: Gratuliere zur 1xx! Vielleicht sind wir uns sogar begegnet. Ich hab's windtechnisch gestern (unfreiwillig) schlau gemacht - mit dem Zug nach NW und dann die ganze Zeit die Weinstraße mit Rückenwind runter nach Wissembourg und durch das weitgehend windgeschützte Lautertal heim nach PS. 127 km.


----------



## lomo (27. März 2012)

Meine Fresse:
a) Was drückt ihr für Umfänge?
b) Wo nehmt ihr die Zeit her?

Tolle Bilder!


----------



## Dddakk (27. März 2012)

...kann mein Tacho eigentlich 3-stellig?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quente (27. März 2012)

DerandereJan schrieb:


> D.h.??
> 
> Is einer meiner Lieblingsberge, war gleich für Montag geplant! Was ist da los??


 
...wonn isch heid owend do gefahre wääääre, donn...
aber wie die rechtsrumdreher sagen alles nur hörensagen...







...die Strafe für das Befahren verbotener Wege im Pfälzerwald: Kerker, Woiknorze und Riesling.


----------



## DerandereJan (27. März 2012)

Isch seh schun.....

s´werd Zeit!


----------



## `Smubob´ (27. März 2012)

@ Thorsten: reine Fahrzeit (gerade noch so) unter 5h, aber mit ein paar Pausen (Sonnencreme kaufen, pullern, Karte kucken, Koffeinbrause kaufen, futtern, Wasser kaufen...)

@ Kay: ich mach das ausschließlich nur als Training fürs MTBen, schwör!!  De Gäsbock is schuld...

@ Teufelstisch: Danke!  Da mir kein RRler mit schickem Bike aufgefallen ist, denke ich nicht, dass wir uns gesehen haben  Im Nachhinein wärs schlauer gewesen, mit dem Zug nach MZ und dann zurück zu fahren. Aber ich wollte heute Abend hier (MZ) die Abschlussrunde der Winter-Feierabend-Treffs der Beinharten mitfahren, da ich da den ganzen Winter über mit am Start war, das hätte schlecht zusammen gepasst.

@ lomo:
a) was meint er? 
b) kluge Semester-Planung => keine Hausarbeiten in der vorlesungsfreien Zeit => mehr Zeit für Unsinn auf zwei Rädern 

@ Dddakk: ich hab beim Umspringen von 99,99 auf 100,00 sogar extra drauf geschaut und kurz gejubelt  Hatte das vorher auch noch nie gesehen...


----------



## lomo (28. März 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> ...
> @ lomo:
> a) was meint er?
> ...



Was reisst ihr an Distanzen runter?


----------



## `Smubob´ (28. März 2012)

lomo schrieb:


> Was reisst ihr an Distanzen runter?


Ah, jetzt...  Dachte schon, "was will der jetzt mit meinem Laufrad-Umfang?" 
Zu den Distanzen: von nix kommt nix  Und viel besser konnte man das Wetter (Sonnenschein, nicht Wind) nicht nutzen  Das bringt mich auf eine Idee... wenn der Wind morgen noch aus Norden bläst, segel ich einfach nachhause


----------



## Kelme (28. März 2012)

Dddakk schrieb:


> ...kann mein Tacho eigentlich 3-stellig?


Kann ich Tacho?


----------



## lomo (28. März 2012)

Kelme schrieb:


> Kann ich Tacho?


----------



## Dddakk (28. März 2012)

Tacho muss, wegen der Radinspektionsintervallanzeige. 

Rädsl:
Die Tage fuhr ich mit 2 Jungs, die gaben sich dauernd gegenseitig die Pulswerte durch, bis sie dann merkten, dass sie immer den gleichen Puls hatten. Wie kommts?


----------



## lomo (28. März 2012)

Dddakk schrieb:


> Tacho muss, wegen der Radinspektionsintervallanzeige.
> ...



Würde ich bei einem Premiumradhersteller verstehen. 
Aber in deinem Fall? Hm!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dddakk (28. März 2012)

Lomo 21?




Zurück zu Bilder aus der Region:
..Albert war stärker..


----------



## lomo (28. März 2012)

dddakk schrieb:


> lomo 21?
> 
> ...



08/15


----------



## Joshua60 (28. März 2012)

Dddakk schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> Rädsl:
> Die Tage fuhr ich mit 2 Jungs, die gaben sich dauernd gegenseitig die Pulswerte durch, bis sie dann merkten, dass sie immer den gleichen Puls hatten. Wie kommts?


 
1. Lösungsversuch: 1 Brustgurt funkt an 2 Radcomputer.

Ist bei mir aber noch nie vorgekommen. Kann zum Glück auch noch fahren, wenn die Verbindung abbricht und Puls 000 zu lesen ist. Manch einer muss da erst mal absteigen und trabbelschuten.


----------



## MoneSi (28. März 2012)

Gut, wenn mancheiner bei Puls 000 noch absteigen kann. Andere kippen da einfach vom Rad.


----------



## Radde (28. März 2012)

mal wieder was von weiter oben... 


...und dunkel.

und groooß: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/21791813/web/bergstein.jpg


----------



## der-tick.de (28. März 2012)

Radde schrieb:


> mal wieder was von weiter oben...
> 
> 
> ...und dunkel.
> ...


Hast dudas mit nem Fischaugenobjektiv gemacht? Sieht aus wie NW vom Bergstein (Weinbiet) aus. Super Bild!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radde (28. März 2012)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Hast dudas mit nem Fischaugenobjektiv gemacht? Sieht aus wie NW vom Bergstein (Weinbiet) aus. Super Bild!



kein fisheye sondern einzelbilder zu nem größerem ganzem zusammengepfuscht. bergstein is richtig.


----------



## lomo (28. März 2012)

Radde schrieb:


> ... zusammengepfuscht ...



... auch neudeutsch "stitching" genannt.
Schönes Bild


----------



## nismo2002 (28. März 2012)

Heute die Fahrt zum Bürgeramt genutzt für eine erste Orientierungsrunde durch meine neue Heimat... (ja, auf Trennscheiben  ) ...ist schon ein schönes Fleckchen...


----------



## Joshua60 (28. März 2012)

Nochmal zum Thema stitching: Ich nehme http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hugin_(Software)

@Radde: was nimmst denn Du?


----------



## Levty (28. März 2012)

Dddakk schrieb:


> ...kann mein Tacho eigentlich 3-stellig?



Nach meiner 100km + Tour mim Fixie durch das Ländle gestern, hat es leider das Kettenblatt erwischt 





Dabei war es so schön eingefahren...


----------



## Teufelstisch (28. März 2012)

@lomo zu den Distanzen: Das ist ja das praktische am RR - wenn man zügig fährt und es richtig rollt, hat man ruckzuck über 100 km zusammen. Dieses Jahr will ich auch wenigstens mal wieder eine >200 fahren. Konditionstechnisch isses finde ich jedenfalls ne sehr gute Ergänzung zum MTB'en.

@Radde: Sehr fein. Nur der hell erleuchtete Sportplatz stört ein bissl. Muss auch endlich mal wieder ne Nachtsession machen. Bist du gewandert oder mit'm Bike hoch? Ich hab nämlich das Problem, dass ich mein Stativ einfach nicht transportieren kann... Und die Kamera passend wohinlegen geht ja auch nur in den seltensten Fällen...


----------



## Radde (28. März 2012)

Joshua60 schrieb:


> N
> @Radde: was nimmst denn Du?



ebenfalls hugin.

Die Sportplatzbeleuchtung war später sogar aus, aber da gabs schon kaum mehr nen kontrast zwischen bergen und himmel.


----------



## Dddakk (28. März 2012)

@ Joshua.  Richtig!   Auf deinem Krokodil reicht ja auch ein langer Gurt. Dann einfach geteilt durch 2. 
@levty.  zu viele schnelle Richtungswechsel an der Kurbel?   

Ich kann mit einer 110km-MTB-Runde aufwarten. Davon 5km tragend wegen Schnee. 25 davon auf Asphalt.
Iss aber schon etwas her.


----------



## lomo (28. März 2012)

@D³ak²: 21? Froi!

So, war noch ne schnelle Feierabendrunde mit'm Dackelschneider machen, die Apotheke hatte allerdings schon zu, sonst hätte ich mir noch leistungsteigernde Mittel geholt ....




Riesling-Apotheke von *lomo* auf Flickr


----------



## lomo (28. März 2012)

nismo2002 schrieb:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



An dem Rad fehlt ja das Schaltungsgeraffel?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quente (28. März 2012)

...unn die Kett fehlt ach...


----------



## lomo (28. März 2012)

Und fixed isses auch noch!


----------



## Flugrost (28. März 2012)

Da fehlt sogar die Kette. Und es erfüllt keinesfalls den SSP Modus 2:1. Außerdem ist Hinterradversetzen mit so nem Ding ja wohl keine Sache.hich. 

Edith: UMTS is Unterschicht.


----------



## nismo2002 (29. März 2012)

lomo schrieb:
			
		

> An dem Rad fehlt ja das Schaltungsgeraffel?



Jepp, und ich bin begeistert 

(unn'des Hochrad wollte unbedingt mit uffs Bild'sche - hats gerufen )



			
				Flugrost schrieb:
			
		

> Und es erfüllt keinesfalls den SSP Modus 2:1.


Was ist der SSP Modus 2:1 ??


----------



## Levty (29. März 2012)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Edith: UMTS is Unterschicht.


Heißt ja auch UNTS.


----------



## basti.rlp (29. März 2012)

Es gehört hier eigentlich nicht rein ... Kennt ihr jemanden, hier aus der Region, der Fox Gabeln servicen kann?

LG


----------



## Optimizer (29. März 2012)

basti.rlp schrieb:


> Es gehört hier eigentlich nicht rein ... Kennt ihr jemanden, hier aus der Region, der Fox Gabeln servicen kann?
> 
> LG



Toxoholics?


----------



## basti.rlp (29. März 2012)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Toxoholics?



Ich dachte eher an einen Privatmann  - Toxoholics dauert ja so ewig ...


----------



## lomo (29. März 2012)

Aus der Rubrik "Heute unterwegs".
War nach Feierabend noch im Feierabendhaus 




Feierabend.... von *lomo* auf Flickr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ketis (30. März 2012)

basti.rlp schrieb:


> Ich dachte eher an einen Privatmann  - Toxoholics dauert ja so ewig ...




kommt drauf an...morgens schon nen dämpfer hingebracht und mittags abgeholt


----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (30. März 2012)

basti.rlp schrieb:


> Ich dachte eher an einen Privatmann  - Toxoholics dauert ja so ewig ...



Anrufen und Termin ausmachen, klappte bei mir bis jetzt immer


----------



## mac80 (31. März 2012)

Wolfsbrunnen Forellenzucht HD./Schlierbach:









Samstags bis Mittags geöffnet, der Wolf blickt auf die Eingangstüre!

Falls wer noch nen Fisch sucht...


----------



## rmfausi (31. März 2012)

Hi Mac80,
haben die immer Samstags offen? So 'ne Räucherfroelle wäre auch mal wieder was feines ;-).

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## metalfreak (31. März 2012)

War ne gemütliche Session mit Linda, Kerstin, Alex, Christian und mir beim Opening in Beerfelden.


----------



## Teufelstisch (31. März 2012)

Was man mitten im Wald so alles entdeckt: 






Einen Hasen hab ich jedenfalls keinen in der Nähe gesehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DH. (31. März 2012)

Wann und wo gibts denn Bilder vom 31.03 ? weil ja ziemlich viele fotografen anwesend waren


----------



## Optimizer (31. März 2012)

Teufelstisch schrieb:


> Was man mitten im Wald so alles entdeckt:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ist das am Trail zwischen Hawwerstoppeln und Hubertuswand? Da hingen an meiner Adventstour noch Kugeln dran...


----------



## Teufelstisch (31. März 2012)

Genau! Nicht weit weg von dort, wo damals der Fliegenpilz stand. Zwei waren runtergefallen, hab nachgeschmückt.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (31. März 2012)

Freitags-Feierabend-Runde


----------



## metalfreak (1. April 2012)

Heidelbersch


----------



## nismo2002 (1. April 2012)

Heute eine erste Runde gedreht:
Landauer Hütte - Burg Neuscharfeneck - Wetterkreuz - Trifelsblickhütte und wieder zurück. War ein bisschen viel Waldautobahn, aber trotzdem super!!
Wer kennt die Trails und hat Lust einen Neu-Pfälzer auf die eine oder andere Tour mitzunehmen? Fahre alles von XC bis DH...











Sogar Steine müssen hier angeketten werden 




Auch Waldgeister fahren MTB!!


----------



## Optimizer (1. April 2012)

nismo2002 schrieb:


> Auch Waldgeister fahren MTB!!



Ein Ragley! Scheeee


----------



## nismo2002 (1. April 2012)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Ein Ragley! Scheeee



Jo Optimizer,
habe dein Ragley schon in dem ein oder anderen Video bewundern dürfen ;o)
Vielleicht bekommen wir sie ja mal gemeinsam auf ein Bild bzw. Video...


----------



## mac80 (2. April 2012)

rmfausi schrieb:


> Hi Mac80,
> haben die immer Samstags offen? So 'ne Räucherfroelle wäre auch mal wieder was feines ;-).
> 
> Gruß rmfausi



Immer Samstagsvormittags (so bis ca. 12.00uhr). Ansonsten gen Vorbestellung..

Gruesse v. Lago


----------



## Radler-01 (2. April 2012)

lomo schrieb:


> ... die Apotheke hatte allerdings schon zu, sonst hätte ich mir noch leistungsteigernde Mittel geholt ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

die liegt fast neben meiner Arbeitsstelle - da brauchst Du nich fragen, die haben nix. ich muß auch immer Bananen essen um nach Hause zu kommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (2. April 2012)

radler-01 schrieb:


> die liegt fast neben meiner Arbeitsstelle - da brauchst Du nich fragen, die haben nix ...



Noch nicht mal Viagra?


----------



## Speedbullit (2. April 2012)

gepflegter sonntagsausflug an den königstuhl





pic by benjamin klose


----------



## Radler-01 (2. April 2012)

lomo schrieb:


> Noch nicht mal Viagra?


 
danach hab ich noch nie gefragt   -

oder hilft das beim Fahrradfahren


----------



## Sarrois (2. April 2012)

Goiles Wedda immo


----------



## rostigerNagel (2. April 2012)

is zwar nicht aus der Region, aber mit paar Homis aus unserer Region....
[URL="http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/[/URL]


----------



## Radde (2. April 2012)

Früüühling


----------



## XXXDriver (2. April 2012)

Ein bisschen springen am Secret Homespot:


----------



## metalfreak (2. April 2012)

Noch ne Ladung vom Wochenende:


----------



## Optimizer (3. April 2012)

Vorschaubilder vom heutigen Treppenkuscheln... "bewegt" kommt morgen:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (3. April 2012)

Aaaaaah!!!
Cooool!!!
Die "Treppe des Schreckens" ... bin mal gespannt!


----------



## der-tick.de (3. April 2012)

rostigerNagel schrieb:


> is zwar nicht aus der Region, aber mit paar Homis aus unserer Region....
> [URL="http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/[/URL]


GEILE MUSIK!!!!


----------



## Optimizer (4. April 2012)

Wie versprochen, gibts heute morgen das Bewegt-Kuscheln:


----------



## Kelme (4. April 2012)

Sehr fein, Herr Treppenmizer (oder Treppenmeister)


----------



## Sarrois (4. April 2012)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Wie versprochen, gibts heute morgen das Bewegt-Kuscheln


 

Jesses

Opti, Du bist echt wahnsinnig
Aber ich bewundere Deine Hartnäckigkeit


----------



## Haardtfahrer (4. April 2012)

Na, geht doch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quente (4. April 2012)

...kommer die a laafe???
...deine Frau hat das noch nicht gesehen???
...zwei Kinder reichen nicht für die Rente.
...hoschd schunn ä gudie BU, auch DibblInsch sinn nedd unverletzbar???


----------



## lomo (4. April 2012)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Wie versprochen, gibts heute morgen das Bewegt-Kuscheln:
> 
> [bewegte Bilder]Treppenkuscheln[/bewegte Bilder]


----------



## der-tick.de (4. April 2012)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Wie versprochen, gibts heute morgen das Bewegt-Kuscheln:



Wahnsinn, gerade der Anfang hat mir gefallen! 
Fast schon JackAss verdächtig!


----------



## -Itchy- (4. April 2012)

Öhhhm... ja
Die Bearbeitung und die Kamera sind auf jeden fall sehr gut gemacht!


----------



## basti.rlp (4. April 2012)

metalfreak schrieb:


> Noch ne Ladung vom Wochenende:



Wo war das denn?

LG


----------



## metalfreak (4. April 2012)

basti.rlp schrieb:


> Wo war das denn?
> 
> LG



Heidelberg Vereinsstrecke und Beerfelden


----------



## [email protected] (4. April 2012)

Super gefahren nach einem Jahr Training !


----------



## Radler-01 (4. April 2012)

@ optimizer: ich hätte den Bagger genommen und alles mal geglättet 

nee, ohne Quatsch: SUPER 

(hattest Du im zweiten Teil dann "10 Takes" mit verschiedenen Einstellungen - du leidest aber nicht an Treppensucht oder  ?)


----------



## Optimizer (4. April 2012)

Ich bin treppophil!


----------



## Haardtfahrer (4. April 2012)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Ich bin treppophil!



Scalaephil?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radler-01 (4. April 2012)

stairmania(c)


----------



## [email protected] (4. April 2012)

fetichista de las escaleras


----------



## `Smubob´ (4. April 2012)

nismo2002 schrieb:


> Heute eine erste Runde gedreht:
> Landauer Hütte - Burg Neuscharfeneck - Wetterkreuz - Trifelsblickhütte und wieder zurück. War ein bisschen viel Waldautobahn, aber trotzdem super!!
> Wer kennt die Trails und hat Lust einen Neu-Pfälzer auf die eine oder andere Tour mitzunehmen? Fahre alles von XC bis DH...


Na das hättest du besser mal früher gesagt... bin mit den Kumpels am Sonntag in der selben Gegend unterwegs gewesen und da waren ein paar schöne Trails dabei  Wie bist du von Neuscharfeneck zum Wetterkreuz gefahren? Den Trail bis 3 Buchen und dann die Waldautobahn hoch? Und wie bist du von der Trifelsblickhütte abgefahren?

Wenn es sich ergibt, können wir gerne mal ne Runde zusammen drehen! Ich kriege aber morgen einen Weißheitszahn gezogen, daher muss ich erstmal abwarten, ob da alles glatt geht. 
Wir haben uns die Tage übrigens gesehen...  du standest im Aldi ein Stück hinter mir an der Kasse, ich war der mit der schwarzen Platzangst Jacke und dem weißen Fox-Cappie, falls dir das zufällig aufgefallen ist. Dein orangener Stahl-Hobel ist mir sofort ins Auge gesprungen 


@ Opti: Du bist ein wahrer Fetischist!  Für mich wär das so geballt nix, aber mit dem Arsch auf dem Bürostuhl ist das schön anzuschauen 


Wir waren am Montag ausnahmsweise mal mit der "großen Knipse" im Gepäck unterwegs, hier ein paar der Ergebnisse davon:







 









 





​


----------



## Teufelstisch (5. April 2012)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Wahnsinn, gerade der Anfang hat mir gefallen!
> Fast schon JackAss verdächtig!


 
Steff-O würde auch gut passen! 

Cooles Video! Ich persönlich bin ja schon froh, wenn ich mal ein Jahr lang keine Treppe zu Fuß runterstolpere. Geschweige denn mit dem Bike...  Ich kenne die besagte Treppe auch, fragte mich aber immer wieder, warum man die überhaupt da reingeklöppelt hat...  Nun weiß ich's!

Fototechnisch kann ich derzeit außer von nem Foto meiner gestrigen Tour vom Steinenschloss abgesehen mit nichts Radsportspezifischem dienen. Hab mir aber die letzten Abende mal wieder das Stativ und die Dicke Wumme geschnappt.













Ansonsten: starke Pix von metalfreak!


----------



## lomo (5. April 2012)

Teufelstisch schrieb:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gefällt


----------



## der-tick.de (5. April 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Wir waren am Montag ausnahmsweise mal mit der "großen Knipse" im Gepäck unterwegs, hier ein paar der Ergebnisse davon:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Förlenberg.... 
Den nehm ich auch am Sonntag unter die Reifen! *Riesig Freu*


----------



## nismo2002 (5. April 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Na das hättest du besser mal früher gesagt... bin mit den Kumpels am Sonntag in der selben Gegend unterwegs gewesen und da waren ein paar schöne Trails dabei  Wie bist du von Neuscharfeneck zum Wetterkreuz gefahren? Den Trail bis 3 Buchen und dann die Waldautobahn hoch? Und wie bist du von der Trifelsblickhütte abgefahren?
> 
> Wenn es sich ergibt, können wir gerne mal ne Runde zusammen drehen! Ich kriege aber morgen einen Weißheitszahn gezogen, daher muss ich erstmal abwarten, ob da alles glatt geht.
> Wir haben uns die Tage übrigens gesehen...  du standest im Aldi ein Stück hinter mir an der Kasse, ich war der mit der schwarzen Platzangst Jacke und dem weißen Fox-Cappie, falls dir das zufällig aufgefallen ist. Dein orangener Stahl-Hobel ist mir sofort ins Auge gesprungen



 Yo... das Orange fällt auf 
Aldi, der neue Bikertreffpunkt  Das war aber Glück, denn ich war bisher nur 1x mit dem Stahli beim Aldi... sonst immer mit dem Dackelschneider.

Von der Burg bin ich nicht den Trail nach 3 Buchen gefahren, sondern da rechts von diesem Trail gleich den Berg hoch. Ich kannte mich ja noch garnicht aus und bin daher der Empfehlung eines Wanderers gefolgt... die Strecke war leider nicht so dolle... aber dafür abseits der Wanderer, von denen am Sonntag natürlich sehr viele unterwegs waren. Von der Trifelsblickhütte (kann die Gemüsesuppe mit polnischer Wurst empfehlen  ) dann einfach die Waldautobahn zur Landauer Hütte zurück und wieder runter nach Dernbach wo mein Auto geparkt war.

Dein Angebot ist  >> PN


----------



## Houschter (5. April 2012)

nismo2002 schrieb:


> Yo... das Orange fällt auf
> Aldi, der neue Bikertreffpunkt  Das war aber Glück, denn ich war bisher nur 1x mit dem Stahli beim Aldi... sonst immer mit dem Dackelschneider.
> 
> Von der Burg bin ich nicht den Trail nach 3 Buchen gefahren, sondern da rechts von diesem Trail gleich den Berg hoch. Ich kannte mich ja noch garnicht aus und bin daher der Empfehlung eines Wanderers gefolgt... die Strecke war leider nicht so dolle... aber dafür abseits der Wanderer, von denen am Sonntag natürlich sehr viele unterwegs waren. Von der Trifelsblickhütte (kann die Gemüsesuppe mit polnischer Wurst empfehlen  ) dann einfach die Waldautobahn zur Landauer Hütte zurück und wieder runter nach Dernbach wo mein Auto geparkt war.
> ...



Ach du liebe Zeit!  Da hast du aber auch fein alle Trails umschifft. 
Nach Ostern machen wir mal nen Treff aus und dann fahren wir die Runde in leicht veränderter Form. Smu darf natürlich auch mit, wird eh mal Zeit das wir beide mal wieder ne Runde drehen.

@Timstruppi: Du fährst da auch mit, keine Ausreden

Vorschlag: 14. oder 15.04.!


----------



## guru39 (5. April 2012)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Optimizer (6. April 2012)

Houschter schrieb:


> Ach du liebe Zeit!  Da hast du aber auch fein alle Trails umschifft.
> Nach Ostern machen wir mal nen Treff aus und dann fahren wir die Runde in leicht veränderter Form. Smu darf natürlich auch mit, wird eh mal Zeit das wir beide mal wieder ne Runde drehen.
> 
> @Timstruppi: Du fährst da auch mit, keine Ausreden
> ...



Darf ich da auch mit?


----------



## Houschter (6. April 2012)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Darf ich da auch mit?



Bist herzlich eingeladen!


----------



## timstruppi (6. April 2012)

Termin ist vermerkt, bin dabei


----------



## HeavyBiker (6. April 2012)

Houschter schrieb:


> Bist herzlich eingeladen!



äh....hust

.... falls ich frei bekomm , darf ich auch ???   *handheb*


----------



## `Smubob´ (6. April 2012)

Houschter schrieb:


> Ach du liebe Zeit!  Da hast du aber auch fein alle Trails umschifft.


Oh ja, da hat er sich echt alle Mühe gegeben  Bin eine ähnliche Runde letztens mit ein paar ebenfalls nicht ortskundigen Leuten gefahren, die sich eine Runde mit schön flowigen Trails gewünscht hatten, dafür ist die Ecke perfekt!  Hätte also auch schon eine grobe Route im Hinterkopf 




Houschter schrieb:


> Nach Ostern machen wir mal nen Treff aus und dann fahren wir die Runde in leicht veränderter Form. Smu darf natürlich auch mit, wird eh mal Zeit das wir beide mal wieder ne Runde drehen.
> [...]
> Vorschlag: 14. oder 15.04.!


Klingt gut! Wegen dem Termin muss ich mal schauen, wie es klappt, Samstag wäre vermutlich besser. Dann könnten wir einigermaßen früh im Jahr unsere 1-mal-pro-Jahr-zusammen-Quoten-Tour abhalten und haben eine recht große Chance, dass wir es dieses Jahr noch zu einer zweiten schaffen  (haben wir nicht sogar von 2011 noch was nachzuholen, oder sind wir letztes Jahr mal zusammen unterwegs gewesen?) Wenn Steffen, Tim und Thorsten auch mit am Start sind, wird das eine schöne Runde mit Leuten, die ich alle (eigentlich schon zu) lange nicht mehr gesehen habe 




guru39 schrieb:


> [Cable-CamTest]


Sehr witziges Teil! Schaut nach mächtig Potential aus


----------



## unocz (6. April 2012)

ein klassiker ! 
traumhafte bedingungen heute, fast wie im oktober


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nismo2002 (6. April 2012)

>> Jo, das WE ist vorgemerkt!!


----------



## lomo (6. April 2012)

unocz schrieb:


> [Bild]Rad mit zu großen Rädern[/Bild]
> 
> ein klassiker !
> traumhafte bedingungen heute, fast wie im oktober



Heimlichtrainierer???


----------



## lomo (6. April 2012)

guru39 schrieb:


> [Bewegte Bilder]Cable-CamTest.[/Bewegte Bilder]




Ich brauch so'n Teil!


----------



## Optimizer (7. April 2012)

unocz schrieb:


> ein klassiker !
> traumhafte bedingungen heute, fast wie im oktober



Mein lieber Freund.... wenn du nochmal hier in meinen Gefilden rumtwentyninerst und dich nicht vorher meldest, sodass du wenigstens auf nen Fit****er-Kaffee vorbeikommst, dann....


----------



## Optimizer (7. April 2012)

War mich gestern auch seelisch auf den Gäsbock vorbereiten:


----------



## unocz (7. April 2012)

lomo schrieb:


> Heimlichtrainierer???



die fitness ist eher der gewünschte nebeneffekt
in erster linie gehts darum mal wieder wo anders zu fahren alsi bei uns da vorne.
und bei opti dahinten scheinen die wanderer ausgestorben zu sein.
also ein absolutes mtb erlebnis.......


----------



## unocz (7. April 2012)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Mein lieber Freund.... wenn du nochmal hier in meinen Gefilden rumtwentyninerst und dich nicht vorher meldest, sodass du wenigstens auf nen Fit****er-Kaffee vorbeikommst, dann....



das nächste mal versprochen, ich denke ich werde jetzt öfters bei dir da hinten sein  
du hast es echt schön da !!! und soviele wege die man glaube ich normal nie finden würde


----------



## Optimizer (7. April 2012)

Du sagst es richtig: Selbst ich habe gestern wieder Pfade  entdeckt, wo ich nie welche erwartet hätte...


----------



## Berghaemmerer (7. April 2012)

10 Minuten Bikeparkgeschehen an den neuen Rampen auf knapp Eine zusammengeschnippelt:

​ 
mit dabei Radde, Nico und Simon​ 
zum guten Schluss ist Steffen nochmal übern Drop:​ 


​


----------



## donnersberger (7. April 2012)

da fällt mir spontan das Wort *AIR-holung* ein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## donnersberger (7. April 2012)

somit ist T-Town ab jetzt ein Nah-AIR-holungsgebiet


----------



## Dddakk (7. April 2012)

@berghämmerer: Montag in Trippstadt?


----------



## 8Ball87 (7. April 2012)

nismo2002 schrieb:


> Heute eine erste Runde gedreht:
> Landauer Hütte - Burg Neuscharfeneck - Wetterkreuz - Trifelsblickhütte und wieder zurück. War ein bisschen viel Waldautobahn, aber trotzdem super!!
> Wer kennt die Trails und hat Lust einen Neu-Pfälzer auf die eine oder andere Tour mitzunehmen? Fahre alles von XC bis DH...
> 
> ...





Hey Nismo.

Deine tour war gewissermaßen vor meiner haustür. Ich wohn im beschaulichen ramberg. Wenn du noch mal lust auf ne runde hast, lass es mich wissen. So langsam kenn ich denk ich mal dann doch jeden trail in der gegend. 

Gruß nico


----------



## Berghaemmerer (8. April 2012)

donnersberger schrieb:


> somit ist T-Town ab jetzt ein Nah-AIR-holungsgebiet


Das macht sich besonders die Tage gut, es gibt keinen Mangel an Eiern und jahreszeitlich gesehen isses "spring" 

@Dddakk:
das mach ich vom Wetter abhängig, bei Regen wohl nicht


----------



## Speedbullit (8. April 2012)

Königstuhl rockt













Pic by Alex Schocos GravityPixel.de
Thanks for shooting


----------



## lomo (8. April 2012)

Ne schöne Abendrunde gedreht ...




Zigeunerfels von *lomo* auf Flickr


----------



## guru39 (8. April 2012)

Speedbullit schrieb:


> Königstuhl rockt



aber sowas von


----------



## kraft_werk (8. April 2012)

..heute schon gekehrt im Wald?!


----------



## rmfausi (9. April 2012)

Aha, das Strive ist also schon da. Sieht gut aus. Ich werde am 21. nach Koblenz fahren. 

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kraft_werk (9. April 2012)

Hi!

Ja, und es fährt sich auch echt gut! ..sogar komplett wippfrei, solange man im Sattel bleibt  Wenn dir die Hausrunde bei Canyon nicht ausreicht, können wir uns gerne mal zu einer Testrunde treffen!


----------



## metalfreak (9. April 2012)

Nach längerer Pause gibt es wieder was audio-visuellen von mir.


----------



## kraft_werk (9. April 2012)

@metalfreak ..schönes Video!


----------



## metalfreak (9. April 2012)

Kleiner Nachshlag:


----------



## HeavyBiker (9. April 2012)

beide vids sehr nice


----------



## Osama (9. April 2012)

roinä ich liebe dich für dies wunderbare musikstück




guru39 schrieb:


>


 
hier mal noch etwas ähnlich guudes
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dnbq0iAPLnk"]Helge Schneider - Ich drÃ¼ck die Maus      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Athabaske (10. April 2012)

kraft_werk schrieb:


> @metalfreak ..schönes Video!


...seid Ihr danach mit Helmcam zum Parkplatz an der Kreuzung L514/L515 runter?


----------



## kraft_werk (10. April 2012)

Hi!

Nein. War alleine unterwegs und bin dann weiter zur Kalmit.


----------



## metalfreak (10. April 2012)

Sonnenuntergang vom Spielberg/A65 aus. Analog auf nem Kodak Gold 200 im März festgehalten. Film war haltbar bis 12/2010




Sunset von B.Klose auf Flickr


----------



## lomo (10. April 2012)

metalfreak schrieb:


> Sonnenuntergang vom Spielberg/A65 aus.



Parkplatz?
Nice pic!


----------



## Radde (13. April 2012)

kleine abendrunde die zur nachtrunde wurde:






sind auch wieder n paar panorama-aufnahmen bei rumgekommen:

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/21791813/web/pan1.jpg
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/21791813/web/bpano.jpg


----------



## Kelme (13. April 2012)

Großartig 

Als ich heute morgen durch die flach wabernden Nebelfeldervon NW nach KA gebrezelt bin, hätte mich es fast gepackt des morgens früh mit der Kamera los zu ziehen und den Versuch zu starten, das im Bild fest zu halten. Mal schauen. Schöne Perspektiven vom flachen Land auf diePfälzer Buckel Spitze in der Sonne) und im Mittelgrund Obstbäume, die sich aus den flachen Nebeln hervor heben.


----------



## Joshua60 (13. April 2012)

gehört eigentlich auch in [URL="http://www.apod.nasa.gov/apod"]APOD[/URL] (astronomy picture of the day)


----------



## Fibbs79 (14. April 2012)

Goil !!!!!


----------



## unocz (14. April 2012)

hammer!


----------



## nismo2002 (14. April 2012)

Finde ich auch HAMMER!! ...vor allem die 2 gelinkten Panoramabilder 
(ich  diesen Fred)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (14. April 2012)

@radde : göttlich !!!!


----------



## basti.rlp (14. April 2012)

Heute, auf dem Weg zur Kalmit-Spitze


----------



## Teufelstisch (14. April 2012)

@Radde: Schließ mich an, der Trip hat sich gelohnt!  Wo warst'n da? Stabenberg? Eckkopf? Auf jeden Fall wo, wo ich noch nicht war.


----------



## kraft_werk (14. April 2012)

Lambrecht von oben


----------



## Radde (14. April 2012)

Danke, technisch gehts aber sicher noch besser, vom Sensorrauschen her.

@Teufelstisch: Teufelstisch -> 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 den sieht man bei gutem wetter recht gut vom Eckkopfturm. Überhaupt ist's da oben sehr zu empfehlen. Hab jetzt nach nem Sonnenaufgang vor 2 Jahren auch nen Sonnenuntergang dort oben ausgeharrt. Sehr lohnenswert.


----------



## HeavyBiker (14. April 2012)

heut ne super pfalz tour gemacht in illustrer runde 





























hat echt sau viel spass gemacht und endlich mal wieder neue trails gesehen  danke ´Smubob´ fürs guiden


----------



## Houschter (14. April 2012)

Sch..ß Erkältung!

Wo fährt den der Opti da rum?


----------



## nismo2002 (14. April 2012)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> heut ne super pfalz tour gemacht in illustrer runde
> 
> [Bilder]
> 
> hat echt sau viel spass gemacht und endlich mal wieder neue trails gesehen  danke ´Smubob´ fürs guiden



Jo, war voll geil, vorallem die Abfahrten ab TFB-Hütte 
Geiler Tag, geiler Guide, gerne wieder!!

Stichwort Spaß: ..nicht nur Opti macht fette Treppen-Äktschn


----------



## HeavyBiker (14. April 2012)

ha ha wie geil danke für das bild  , lass es mir doch mal bitte in orginal zukommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyBiker (14. April 2012)

noch was von heut... hartes panorama  leider hatte sich opti mit seinem bagger schon in richtung ner stufe verdrückt


----------



## nismo2002 (14. April 2012)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> noch was von heut... hartes panorama  leider hatte sich opti mit seinem bagger schon in richtung ner stufe verdrückt



Da kann ich helfen  leider hat meine Knipse nicht so eine schöne Panoramafunktion


----------



## `Smubob´ (14. April 2012)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> heut ne super pfalz tour gemacht in illustrer runde
> ...
> hat echt sau viel spass gemacht und endlich mal wieder neue trails gesehen  danke ´Smubob´ fürs guiden





nismo2002 schrieb:


> Jo, war voll geil, vorallem die Abfahrten ab TFB-Hütte
> Geiler Tag, geiler Guide, gerne wieder!!


Freut mich, dass es euch gefallen hat  Von mir aus auch gerne wieder! Der Teil des PW, in dem ich mich heimisch fühle, hat noch viele Trails im Petto, mit denen ich euch verwöhnen kann 
Coole Bilder Thorsten  Zum Glück hat auch jemand deine Bezwingung des Treppen-Monsters festgehalten, das hätte uns sonst keiner geglaubt 
Die Abfahrt von der TBH finde ich auch immer wieder klasse, die hat einfach ALLES  Ich glaube, ich werde die Freudenschreie von Thorsten hinter mir echt vermissen 




Houschter schrieb:


> Wo fährt den der Opti da rum?


Das ist direkt (5m) hinterm Wetterkreuz. Er hat verzweifelt nach Treppen gesucht und dabei ALLES genommen, was ihm vor die Räder kam 

@ Opti: ich glaube, wir müssen mal zusammen den  *TREPPENWEG*  fahren...!


----------



## nismo2002 (14. April 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> *TREPPENWEG*


 ME2


----------



## HeavyBiker (14. April 2012)

achja, sind euch diese komischen 4 typen auch die ganze zeit hinterher gefahren ???


----------



## `Smubob´ (15. April 2012)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> achja, sind euch diese komischen 4 typen auch die ganze zeit hinterher gefahren ???


Ach, waren das die, die immer so Tarzanschreie losgelassen haben? Der eine scheint jedenfalls ziemlich kopflos durch die Gegend zu fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyBiker (15. April 2012)

ja, der eine ist aus der episode `braindead` 

...war aber auch zu geil ... MEHR DAVON


----------



## HeavyBiker (15. April 2012)

noch was für Smubob 




http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1101393


----------



## `Smubob´ (15. April 2012)

Du kopflos, ich handlos... irgendwie hatten wir sie nicht alle beisammen heute


----------



## HeavyBiker (15. April 2012)

aaaaaa ... mist bearbetungsfehler  ... ich schiebs jetzt einfach mal auf die uhrzeit und gelobe nachbesserung 

edit : jetzt besser


----------



## `Smubob´ (15. April 2012)




----------



## Optimizer (15. April 2012)

Houschter schrieb:


> Sch..ß Erkältung!
> 
> Wo fährt den der Opti da rum?



rechts vom Wetterkreuz


----------



## guru39 (15. April 2012)

Wir haben heute andere Extremsportarten für uns entdeckt


----------



## Bjoern_U. (15. April 2012)

und wer sich bewegt wird mit dem Leitpfosten erschlagen ?


----------



## Pfalzgott (16. April 2012)

Extremplanking!!!


----------



## Fibbs79 (16. April 2012)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> noch was für Smubob
> 
> 
> 
> ...



aus Opti wurde Smubob ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyBiker (16. April 2012)

ein bikeformer und zwar einer der pfalzcepticons


----------



## Athabaske (16. April 2012)

...solange er sich in der nächsten Sequenz nicht zum Saumagen umwandelt...


----------



## HeavyBiker (16. April 2012)




----------



## Bjoern_U. (16. April 2012)

Athabaske schrieb:


> ...solange er sich in der nächsten Sequenz nicht zum Saumagen umwandelt...


boah...jetzt habe ich aber heftiges Kopfkino


----------



## `Smubob´ (16. April 2012)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> aus Opti wurde Smubob ???


Smumizer und Optibob?   Also ich habe gerade ein paar Test-Sätze gesprochen, habe keinen Hinnerpälzer Akzent, Sprachzentrum noch intakt... mein Stahlross hat zwar die Farbe, aber nicht den Namen von schaufelnden Baumaschinen... => SNAFU! 




Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> boah...jetzt habe ich aber heftiges Kopfkino


Ich weiß nicht, ob ich da einen Blick reinwerfen will... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Ich hab eher Hunger


----------



## rostigerNagel (17. April 2012)

Andi's WE in Barr
[URL="http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/


----------



## HeavyBiker (17. April 2012)

nice


----------



## HeavyBiker (17. April 2012)

achja war heut morgen auf tour... einfach genialer tag dazu und 1000% fun


----------



## Kelme (17. April 2012)

Thorsten, du hast meinen Neid.
Die Pose rechts hat Bateman-Potential  - also eher "Mach' mir den Heavy-Flight!" oder so. Das sollten wir alle mal fleißig üben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joshua60 (17. April 2012)

fehlt nur noch das zeitraffer-making-of-video


----------



## `Smubob´ (17. April 2012)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> achja war heut morgen auf tour... einfach genialer tag dazu und 1000% fun


Ist eine deiner Persönlichkeiten heute zuhause geblieben?


----------



## HeavyBiker (17. April 2012)

jaa... ich weis net wie lange wir auf ihn eingeredet haben aber der faule sack wollte einfach net


----------



## HeavyBiker (18. April 2012)

so, noch was von gestern ... war mittlerweile ganz schön warm geworden


----------



## metalfreak (18. April 2012)

Aus der erweiterten Umgebung


----------



## Fibbs79 (19. April 2012)

Aussicht  von fibbs79 auf Flickr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## metalfreak (19. April 2012)

Das obligatorische Monster


----------



## Haardtfahrer (19. April 2012)

Ja, und es hat den Vorbau gefressen!


----------



## "Sebastian" (19. April 2012)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Aussicht  von fibbs79 auf Flickr



Was wollen denn alle mit diesen sch*** Dosen?! Wenn man dafür Geld bekommt, okay - aber sonst einfach nur


----------



## Fibbs79 (19. April 2012)

Die Dose geb ich doch wieder zurück  -> meine chefin sagt ich trinke zu viel Cola 

so ein 210gr Vorbau ist sicherlich schwer zu verdauen


----------



## der-tick.de (20. April 2012)

[quote="Sebastian";9424210]Was wollen denn alle mit diesen sch*** Dosen?! Wenn man dafür Geld bekommt, okay - aber sonst einfach nur [/quote]
stimmt, das einzig Wahre ist Red Bull!


----------



## Teufelstisch (20. April 2012)

Kleiner Expeditionsausflug Unter Tage auf Schienen:


----------



## Optimizer (20. April 2012)

Teufelstisch schrieb:


> Kleiner Expeditionsausflug Unter Tage auf Schienen:



Cool, du musst ca. 437m in den Tunnel rein, dann kerzengerade hochbuddeln und kommst dann direkt in meinem Büro raus.


----------



## Teufelstisch (20. April 2012)

@Opti: 437m vom Nord- oder Südportal aus? GPS-Daten bitte.  Aber buddel du doch runter, ist einfacher! 

Hab mal auf der Nordseite Ausschau gehalten nach nem Pfad oder ner halbwegs begeh-/fahrbaren Verbindung ins Steinbachtal, leider nix zu finden. Weiter auf'm alten Gleis ist jedenfalls der reinste Dschungel.


----------



## lomo (20. April 2012)

"Es fährt ein Zug,
 nach nirgendwo ..."


----------



## Teufelstisch (20. April 2012)

hmmm... da fällt mir grade noch ein alter, passender Mundart-Reim ein:

Zwische Bärmesens un Biwwermiehl,
do steht e Tunnell,
wonn ma ninnfahrt werds dunkel,
wonn ma rausfahrt werds hell!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (21. April 2012)

.... holladihia, holladiho
     holladihoppsassa, holladiho!


----------



## Lynus (22. April 2012)

Burg Neuscharfeneck gestern


----------



## blutbuche (22. April 2012)

@teufelstisch : wieder mal sehr nettes bild !!  !


----------



## lomo (22. April 2012)

Am Wochenende nicht in der Region unterwegs gewesen ...




Roarrr von *lomo* auf Flickr


----------



## -Itchy- (23. April 2012)

Nicht nur die HDler kommen ins TV!
Hier der Fernsehebeitrag von der SWR Landeschau RLP zum Bikepark Trippstadt:

http://www.swr.de/landesschau-rp/liveimland/-/id=8504132/did=9626952/pv=video/nid=8504132/1sne2vp/

Unser Park wächst stetig und nach dem Gewinn des Deutschen Fahradpreises interessieren sich jetzt nicht nur die Printmedien für uns .


----------



## Dddakk (23. April 2012)

Super!  Das macht ihr klasse!


----------



## guru39 (23. April 2012)

-Itchy- schrieb:


> Nicht nur die HDler kommen ins TV!
> Hier der Fernsehebeitrag von der SWR Landeschau RLP zum Bikepark Trippstadt:
> 
> http://www.swr.de/landesschau-rp/liveimland/-/id=8504132/did=9626952/pv=video/nid=8504132/1sne2vp/
> ...





Ich bin mal auf die nächste Sendung in der über uns berichtet wird gespannt


----------



## Berghaemmerer (24. April 2012)

Radde schrieb:


> kleine abendrunde die zur nachtrunde wurde:


ned schlecht...
hab mir mal die passende Sternkarte (Cartes du Ciel) rausgesucht um den Ausschnitt zu betiteln, an Sternbildern hast du links den westlichen Orion, in der Mitte Sternbild Stier mit Hauptstern Aldebaran oben und rechts den östlichen Widder drauf, rechts oben das Siebengestirn (Plejaden oder Messier 45) der Rest sind Sternnamen und Nummern aus dem BSC (Bright Star Catalog)
Bei Bedarf kann ich für Interessierte mal ne Stern oder besser Deepskyführung im Pfälzerwald mit meinem 610/2490mm-Newton machen
Sternkarte:


----------



## el Zimbo (24. April 2012)

War auf Aldebaran nicht eine der großen Schlachten zwischen der Republik und der Handelsföderation? 
Weißt du noch die genaue Jahreszahl?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sath (24. April 2012)

Das heißt Alderaan. Und das war im Jahr 0 YSV


----------



## donnersberger (24. April 2012)

In dem Bildsche vom Radde fehlt eigentlich nur noch de E.T. mit seinem Rädsche 



Falls es jmd. interessiert: Haus der Astronomie Vorträge


----------



## `Smubob´ (24. April 2012)

-Itchy- schrieb:


> Nicht nur die HDler kommen ins TV!
> Hier der Fernsehebeitrag von der SWR Landeschau RLP zum Bikepark Trippstadt:
> [...]
> Unser Park wächst stetig und nach dem Gewinn des Deutschen Fahradpreises interessieren sich jetzt nicht nur die Printmedien für uns .


Klasse! 100%ig positive Publicity fürs Gravity-Biken  hammer denn scho Weihnachten?


----------



## Radde (24. April 2012)

sehr guter Bericht über Trippstadt!

Nachschlag: diesmal der Blick in Richtung Südwest





und noch n kurzes Oster-langeweile-video aus dem Meisental. (jetzt weiss ich auch warum das so heisst) Die Treppe von der anderen Talseite filmen stand schon sehr lange auf der To-do liste.


edit: glaub ein Teil von der abgebildeten Sternenkarte ist wohl auch auf diesem Bild, aber da blick ich irgendwie nicht so durch  http://dl.dropbox.com/u/21791813/web/rumgesterns.JPG


----------



## ToidbioT (24. April 2012)

Nein, es ist nicht aus der Region. Ich weiss allerdings, dass sich hier so manch einer rumtreibt, der wirklich Ahnung vom Filmen und Schneiden hat, deshalb wuerde ich mir dazu gerne mal ein paar Tipps einholen. http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/20528


----------



## lomo (24. April 2012)

Radde schrieb:


> ... noch n kurzes Oster-langeweile-video ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (24. April 2012)

Radde schrieb:


> und noch n kurzes Oster-langeweile-video aus dem Meisental.


Ist doch gar nicht so langweilig


----------



## Raedchenfahrer (25. April 2012)

Hallo, 
es passt zwar nicht so ganz hier rein, ich frage aber trotzdem mal: Ich fahre vom 04 bis 06.Mai nach Deidesheim. Möchte von dort aus gerne ein paar Touren fahren, mit möglichst viel Trailanteil. Gibts es noch andere Tipps, außer eine Wanderkarte benutzen. Wäre dankbar.


----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (25. April 2012)

Nein, denn hier bei uns gibt es eingentlich keine schlechten Trails. 1:25000 Wanderkarte besorgen und die gestrichelten Linien abfahren


----------



## der-tick.de (25. April 2012)

Raedchenfahrer schrieb:


> Hallo,
> es passt zwar nicht so ganz hier rein, ich frage aber trotzdem mal: Ich fahre vom 04 bis 06.Mai nach Deidesheim. Möchte von dort aus gerne ein paar Touren fahren, mit möglichst viel Trailanteil. Gibts es noch andere Tipps, außer eine Wanderkarte benutzen. Wäre dankbar.


Am 6. kurz nach Neustadt rum fahren und den DIMB Treff besuchen!


----------



## Andybopp (25. April 2012)

Hallo, Eckkopf ist eine gute Anlaufstelle, sollte was dabei sein....



Raedchenfahrer schrieb:


> Hallo,
> es passt zwar nicht so ganz hier rein, ich frage aber trotzdem mal: Ich fahre vom 04 bis 06.Mai nach Deidesheim. Möchte von dort aus gerne ein paar Touren fahren, mit möglichst viel Trailanteil. Gibts es noch andere Tipps, außer eine Wanderkarte benutzen. Wäre dankbar.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (25. April 2012)

Raedchenfahrer schrieb:


> Gibts es noch andere Tipps, außer eine Wanderkarte benutzen. Wäre dankbar.


auf gutes Essen (ok, das ist u.U. von der Hütte abhängig) und Weingläser in einer brauchbaren Größe einstellen ! 

Rund um die Ecke Deidesheim gibt es ein paar Hütten die man ansteuern kann/sollte (z.B. Eckkopf, Weinbiet, Lamberskreuz,...)
dort trifft man oft auch auf andere Biker -> Karte rausholen und fragen ob die oder die Strecke was taugt

ansonsten gilt


Pfalzwaldgeist schrieb:


> Nein, denn hier bei uns gibt es  eingentlich keine schlechten Trails. 1:25000 Wanderkarte besorgen und  die gestrichelten Linien abfahren


----------



## Fell (28. April 2012)

Man sieht zwar nicht viel Strecke, aber nen schönen Purzelbaum ... ist in der Nähe vom Bismarkturm, Richtung Höningen (weiß/grün)...

[ame="http://vimeo.com/41195462"]Patrick's Achter... on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Fibbs79 (28. April 2012)

Unterwegs mit Optimizer:




bagger & banshee oleh fibbs79, di Flickr


Kleine Stärkung nach der Tour: (mit Singlespeedantrieb)




Rebknorzenspieße von fibbs79 auf Flickr


----------



## unocz (29. April 2012)

Fell schrieb:


> Man sieht zwar nicht viel Strecke, aber nen schönen Purzelbaum ... ist in der Nähe vom Bismarkturm, Richtung Höningen (weiß/grün)...
> 
> Patrick's Achter... on Vimeo




schönes video.

genau das gleiche ist meinem neuen laufrad letztes jahr auch passiert


----------



## Optimizer (29. April 2012)

Noch ein Nachschlag von dem Wanderausflug gestern:

Felsentor Neding:




Top of Neding:




Schaltzugdesaster:




Großes und kleines Hardtail schieben:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unocz (29. April 2012)

nice!


----------



## Houschter (29. April 2012)

Sach mal Mario, stört dich der D-Land Wimpel am Oberrohr nicht beim radeln?


----------



## Fibbs79 (29. April 2012)

das ist mein persönlicher Windrichtungsweiser


----------



## Kelme (29. April 2012)

Ganz aus dem Südwesten der Randzone (ist doch so Opit, oder?)




Der Klosterhof in Hornbach mit Blick auf die Menüfolge des Abends von kelme_sis auf Flickr


----------



## Optimizer (29. April 2012)

Kelme schrieb:


> Ganz aus dem Südwesten der Randzone (ist doch so Opit, oder?)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dem ist so. Wobei das schon fast wieder "Hackmesserseite" ist und außerdem haarscharf an der Grenze zum Saarland.


----------



## Kelme (29. April 2012)

Ich bin etwa 8 Kilometer mit geschlossenen Augen Auto gefahren bis meine beste Ehefrau von allen sagte, dass wieder das Beste vom Saarland zu sehen sei. Das Schild "Willkommen in Rheinland-Pfalz". Ab dann war's einfach.


----------



## Teufelstisch (29. April 2012)

Schäää, Kelme! Hornbach ist aber nimmer auf der Hackmesserseite. Zweibrücker Hügelland.

Was mit Licht hätte ich auch noch. Gestern abend auf der Rückreise vom Kurztrainingslager in Vogesen und Schwarzwald (runde 3700 HM mit dem RR in 2 Tagen) in Französisch-Randzonien:


----------



## -Itchy- (29. April 2012)

Kalmit


----------



## Optimizer (30. April 2012)

Video aus den tiefsten und dunkelsten Abgründen der Pfalz:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unocz (30. April 2012)

sehr gut opti


----------



## donnersberger (30. April 2012)

hab gestern bissl in Befe rumgeknipst, Rest im Album...




befe-4291942 von _blendi auf Flickr




befe-4292044 von _blendi auf Flickr


----------



## Fibbs79 (30. April 2012)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Video aus den tiefsten und dunkelsten Abgründen


----------



## Optimizer (30. April 2012)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


>


Teil 2 kommt am Mittwoch....


----------



## Haardtfahrer (30. April 2012)

donnersberger schrieb:


> hab gestern bissl in Befe rumgeknipst, Rest im Album...



Mal ganz intessant, obgleich ich die Phase zum Ausgang der 
Steilkurve spannender finde. Vllt kriegst Du die ja mal in der Flugphase?

Ist das jetzt eigentlich der neue Trend: Mit Halskrause, aber blanken Ellenbogen?


----------



## Fibbs79 (30. April 2012)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Schaltzugdesaster:



Lomo lebst du noch?????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (30. April 2012)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Teil 2 kommt am Mittwoch....



Yipieahyehhhhhh


----------



## Houschter (30. April 2012)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Lomo lebst du noch?????



Lomo jagt die Mone auf Malle vor sich her. Dackelschneidertrainingscamp. Aber keine Sorge, wird alles nachgeholt.


----------



## Teufelstisch (30. April 2012)

@Opti: Cooles Video. Wo in etwa wart ihr da unterwegs?

Heute mal nen Abstecher ins Elsass gemacht:


----------



## Berghaemmerer (30. April 2012)

donnersberger schrieb:


> hab gestern bissl in Befe rumgeknipst, Rest im Album...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice, war heut in Beerfelden, war geil bis das Material schwächelte


----------



## HeavyBiker (30. April 2012)

Berghaemmerer schrieb:


> Nice, war heut in Beerfelden, war geil bis das Material schwächelte
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1112265




du warst heut dort ?? verdammt und ich hab dich net gesehen, obwohl... hab glaub nur ein einziges demo in deiner farbe gesehen... naja...
das mit der gabel is natürlich doof wie passiert denn sowas ?


----------



## Fibbs79 (30. April 2012)

Houschter schrieb:


> Lomo jagt die Mone auf Malle vor sich her. Dackelschneidertrainingscamp. Aber keine Sorge, wird alles nachgeholt.



Glaub da flieg ich auch hin, muss mal den Dackeln einen 2.4er Reifen vorführen 

Gruß 

Fibbs - noch 4 Tage


----------



## `Smubob´ (30. April 2012)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Unterwegs mit Optimizer:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beides lecker!




Fibbs79 schrieb:


> das ist mein persönlicher Windrichtungsweiser


Müsste der dann nicht nach hinten? *duck und weg*




donnersberger schrieb:


>


Yehaaw, der geht steil!


----------



## donnersberger (30. April 2012)

@Berghämmerchen & HB-Männchen: ich war heute (also Montag) auch nochmal in BEFE, allerdings ohne Knipse und mit Bike...


----------



## Berghaemmerer (1. Mai 2012)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> du warst heut dort ?? verdammt und ich hab dich net gesehen, obwohl... hab glaub nur ein einziges demo in deiner farbe gesehen... naja...
> das mit der gabel is natürlich doof wie passiert denn sowas ?



Bin um halb zwei wieder weg, passiert isses warscheinlich am ersten Drop der neu gebauten Strecke Black Victor. Kollege war zuvor aus der nachfolgenden Kurve geflogen weil er zu schnell drüber ging, ich war ev bissl langsam und landete etwas stumpf, habs aber erst unten gemerkt als alles voller Öl war.


----------



## HeavyBiker (1. Mai 2012)

hö... bin auch halb 2 wieder los weil ich danach noch arbeiten mußte 
echt heftig mit der gabel hab ich so noch nie gesehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyBiker (1. Mai 2012)

donnersberger schrieb:


> @Berghämmerchen & HB-Männchen: ich war heute (also Montag) auch nochmal in BEFE, allerdings ohne Knipse und mit Bike...



montag war auch mein tag  ... würd ja gerne heut auch nochmal aber heut is family bike tag


----------



## donnersberger (1. Mai 2012)

hab dein Auto gestern noch gesehen, aber war erst 1300 dort, sonst hätten wir uns wohl gesehen..


----------



## metalfreak (1. Mai 2012)

Heut ma das Norco ausgiebig getestet und danach erstma stärken


----------



## BejayMTB (1. Mai 2012)

Traumhafte Bedingungen heute


----------



## Optimizer (2. Mai 2012)

Zweiter Teil der "Wanderung":


----------



## Fibbs79 (2. Mai 2012)

Was du so alles gefilmt hast 

Gruß

Fibbs - ich will wieder so Wetter zurück


----------



## HeavyBiker (2. Mai 2012)




----------



## metalfreak (2. Mai 2012)

Jetzt ma das Restmaterial vom Beerfelden-Opening auspacken


----------



## `Smubob´ (2. Mai 2012)

@ Opti: sehr schönes Filmsche 


Hier 2 Fotos vom rheinhessischen Außenposten von der gestrigen Wald- und Wiesentour mit leider sehr kleiner aber dafür sehr heftigen Abwärtseinlage (davon gibts leider keine Fotos).





NEIN, ich kratze mich nicht am Gemächt, sondern zippe gerade die Lüftungsöffnungen der Hose auf 






Courtesy of _*a.nienie*_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haardtfahrer (2. Mai 2012)

Lüftungsöffnung? Hose?

Erzähl noch einmal einer was von Ursprünglichkeit beim Biken mit Baggys und einen Ton gegen Lycras!


----------



## Fibbs79 (2. Mai 2012)

Irgendwo zwischen Hermersbergerhof & Wilgartswiesen:



Lochfrass von fibbs79 auf Flickr

Trifelsblick:



Ich <3 es von fibbs79 auf Flickr


----------



## `Smubob´ (2. Mai 2012)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> Lüftungsöffnung? Hose?
> 
> Erzähl noch einmal einer was von Ursprünglichkeit beim Biken mit Baggys und einen Ton gegen Lycras!


Wie auch immer, ich mags untenrum luftig - auch MIT Hosen


----------



## Radde (2. Mai 2012)

mal wieder mit der Speyerbach unterwegs gewesen.


----------



## jatschek (2. Mai 2012)

Ohhhh, die Tschu-Tschu-Bahn. *zieh tschu tschuuuuuu*


----------



## Levty (2. Mai 2012)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> einen Ton gegen Lycras!


Uärks, Lycra.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haardtfahrer (3. Mai 2012)

Vorne links ist was aus der Region:

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fdt/index


----------



## Optimizer (3. Mai 2012)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> Vorne links ist was aus der Region:
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fdt/index



Was? Ohne Staub aufwirbeln oder "shreddern"...? Wie konnte sowas Foto des Tages werden???


----------



## `Smubob´ (3. Mai 2012)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Was? Ohne Staub aufwirbeln oder "shreddern"...? Wie konnte sowas Foto des Tages werden???


Dieser Part wurde symbolisch durch die langsame Vergänglichkeit des Gletschers im Hintergrund ersetzt...


----------



## Carnologe (5. Mai 2012)

Heute mal nichts aus der Pfalz, aber dafür muy impresionante!

Grüsse aus der unfassbar schönen Zentralschweiz!

Die Bilder entstanden vor wenigen Minuten bei der Umrundung des Zugersees (42km)


----------



## HeavyBiker (5. Mai 2012)

verdammt nice !!! 

genau darauf hätt ich jetzt auch bock


----------



## Bjoern_U. (6. Mai 2012)

mit dem Dackelschneider in die Berge und dann Bilder davon im MTB Forum zeigen... tststs 

aber die Ecke ist wirklich schön


----------



## Radde (6. Mai 2012)

Sooooo jetzt fang ich mal an zu spamen, die letzte Woche ist meine SD-karte heissgelaufgen.





Auf dem Burgfest Gimmeldingen




genialer Zufall, Oldtimer der Schiene trifft Oldtimer der Straße.




Das Licht hat mich auch zum pausieren gezwungen.




Mal wieder abends am Eckkopf









und Licht aus:









wieder hell:












wapo detailstudie ^^





was von heute aus der ebene (vllt etwas übertrieben)

und zum schluss noch radfahrn


----------



## Pfalzgott (6. Mai 2012)

@Radde: richtig Nice vorallem das schwarzweiße!


----------



## ES7.0 (6. Mai 2012)

@Radde: schöne Bilder, besonders das SW gefällt. Hätte vll nur den linken Rand ein bisschen beschnitten, so dass der Balken weg ist. 
Kann es sein, dass eins deiner Objektive dreck auf der Linse hat? Ein paar Bilder haben Flecken. Denke auf dem Sensor ist nichts, sonst wäre es ja auf allen Bildern.


----------



## Radde (6. Mai 2012)

Ja den Rand hätte ich wohl noch wegschneiden können.

Zum Dreck: der sensordreck kommt bei mir zwangsläufig, vom vielem im wald rumrennen und objektivwechseln.
Man sieht den auch nur auf bildern mit geschlossener blende. mir grausts schon wieder vor der reinigung, das macht kein spaß ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyBiker (6. Mai 2012)

fett


----------



## blutbuche (6. Mai 2012)

das letzte bild - mit den wolken , is echt gut !!!  !!!


----------



## lomo (6. Mai 2012)

Carnologe schrieb:


> Heute mal nichts aus der Pfalz, aber dafür muy impresionante!



... lag mir auch auf der Zunge ...




[email protected] von *lomo* auf Flickr


----------



## metalfreak (6. Mai 2012)

Mein erstes Live-Videoprojekt. In der Preview hab ich Ton von der Cam und die Studioversion des Songs verwendet. Für das komplette Video verwende ich den Liveton direkt aus dem Mischpult. Warte da aktuell noch drauf 






Hatte da auch ein wenig dick aufgetragen


----------



## lomo (6. Mai 2012)

Blaustich?


----------



## metalfreak (6. Mai 2012)

Jaja das Foto hat etwas viel blau. Kommt von der EiFohn-Hülle die blau ist und den Blitz reflektiert...


----------



## Pfalzgott (6. Mai 2012)

War des am Badehaisel in Wachenheim?


----------



## lomo (7. Mai 2012)

metalfreak schrieb:


> Mein erstes Live-Videoprojekt...



Ne Totale hätte mich mal interessiert ...


----------



## mac80 (7. Mai 2012)

Sehr schöne Bilder Marcus  Das mim Pferd gefällt mir sehr!

Hab da auch noch was von verg. Woche, mal wieder ein KS-sunset:



Blick auf Heidelberg und Umgebung bis hinüber zu Euren Hügeln.

Grüße und ne schöne Woche Euch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quente (7. Mai 2012)

Wenn auch nur fern am Horizont zu erkennen, der Blick auf das "Gelobte Land" gibt jedem Bild die nötige Wertung.


----------



## metalfreak (7. Mai 2012)

Pfalzgott schrieb:


> War des am Badehaisel in Wachenheim?



Ja genau. Das volle Video gibts erst in 3-4 Wochen schätz ich mal. Ist ja einiges zu machen. Synchron setzen, schneiden, colorgraden und und und  Die Dirtmasters stehen ja auch noch an und haben Vorrang 



lomo schrieb:


> Ne Totale hätte mich mal interessiert ...



Wäre auch schön gewesen, aber ich hatte a) keine Cam mehr über und b) gabs keine gute Position und es sah nach Regen aus   Hatte eine 5D beim Drummer, eine 7D seitlich auf die Keys/Sax, eine 7D auf der Glidecam, ne GoPro auf dem Bühnenboden getaped und ein Kollege mit ner 7D in der Hand.


----------



## anulu (7. Mai 2012)

Hab da auch was von gestern ausser Region 
Das war etwas feucht gestern im Wald... zum Glück gibts ja die "Haubenwäscherteich-Hütte" zum unterstellen


----------



## Radde (7. Mai 2012)

Haha, ja da gabs gestern n paar gute Duschrationen im Wald, aber war ja warm.

@mac: hammerbild!

vom pferd gibts auch noch die version 2: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/21791813/mirscheintdiesonneausdem.JPG


----------



## Joshua60 (7. Mai 2012)

mac80 schrieb:


> Sehr schöne Bilder Marcus  Das mim Pferd gefällt mir sehr!
> 
> Hab da auch noch was von verg. Woche, mal wieder ein KS-sunset:
> 
> ...


 
Hi Mac, tolles Gopro-Bild Wieso habe ich das noch nicht selbst probiert :-/




CIMG8658pan von JoshuaXo auf Flickr

Der Blick nach Osten in ein Gebiet mit versteckten Höhenmetern. Dicke Beine gibts auch locker ohne KS.


----------



## Optimizer (7. Mai 2012)

mac80 schrieb:


>



Ich hab doch schon immer gesagt, dass die Erde rund ist und keine Scheibe....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Athabaske (7. Mai 2012)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Ich hab doch schon immer gesagt, dass die Erde rund ist und keine Scheibe....


...ist eine Scheibe nicht rund?


----------



## Optimizer (7. Mai 2012)

Athabaske schrieb:


> ...ist eine Scheibe nicht rund?


Pointenversauer! Korinthenkacker....


----------



## Teufelstisch (7. Mai 2012)

@Carnologe: Schöne Eindrücke aus der Schweiz!

@Radde u. mac80: Sehr goile Bildscher!

Zur Scheibe: Kommt natürlich auf den Blickwinkel an...


----------



## Haardtfahrer (7. Mai 2012)

An die Herren Ingenieure, vor allem die, die gerade gebaut haben: Nein, nicht alle Scheiben sind Zylinder, es gibt im deutschen Sprachgebrauch auch rechteckige Scheiben, z.B. Fensterscheiben, Mauerscheiben usw. 

Mir bestem Gruß

Euer Klugscheiszer


----------



## lomo (7. Mai 2012)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> ...
> Mir bestem Gruß
> 
> Euer Klugscheiszer



Von deiner Selbstreflektion könnte sich manch einer eine Scheibe abschneiden!


----------



## Dddakk (7. Mai 2012)

Katzenauge?


und, mal in den richtigen Dräd gestellt:

Der Odenwald ist zur Zeit herrlich, besonders wenn man auch d Kalmit sieht.


----------



## `Smubob´ (7. Mai 2012)

Scheene Bildscher Maagus!  Auf einigen sieht man die "Kamm(pf)-Spuren", die der Haardtfahrer im Zukunft des ... Fred (zurecht) beweint hat...

Das Video von der Himmelsleiter ist auch schick. Da war ich schon lange nicht mehr ... *notier*


----------



## Carnologe (8. Mai 2012)

Radde, Deine Fotos werden immer besser. Weiter so 

Hier noch ein paar Eindrücke aus der Schweiz 

Auf den ersten beiden Fotos ist der Rigi (1800m über NN) zu sehen. Das Dritte entstand beim Autofahren


----------



## `Smubob´ (8. Mai 2012)

Carnologe schrieb:


> Das Zweite entstand beim Autofahren


...und das Dritte beim Radfahren?


----------



## Carnologe (8. Mai 2012)

*hust* Edit *hust*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Athabaske (8. Mai 2012)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> ...es gibt im deutschen Sprachgebrauch auch rechteckige Scheiben, z.B. Fensterscheiben, Mauerscheiben usw...


...Scheibenkleister!


----------



## Tobsn (8. Mai 2012)

Carnologe schrieb:


> ...Auf den ersten beiden Fotos ist der Rigi (1800m über NN) zu sehen...


Die Rigi, willst ja nicht, dass die dich abwirft, wenn Du im Sommer auf ihr rum reitest.


----------



## Carnologe (8. Mai 2012)

Die Diskussion hatten wir in der Schweiz auch, sind aber zu keinem klaren Ergebnis gekommen


----------



## Tobsn (8. Mai 2012)

Da sind sich die Schweizer bei mir aber einig.


----------



## metalfreak (10. Mai 2012)

Eben noch ne Runde im Wald gewesen.


----------



## Lynus (10. Mai 2012)

Ist das am Weinbiet? Und warst du das vorhin, der am Weinbiet-Turm telefoniert hat?


----------



## metalfreak (10. Mai 2012)

Weinbiet ja
telefoniert nein

Fahr ein blaues Pitch und war gegen 2000 oben.


----------



## Lynus (10. Mai 2012)

Ah ok, dann warst du das nicht. War so gegen 18Uhr oben...


----------



## blutbuche (10. Mai 2012)

schönes bild !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Zimbo (11. Mai 2012)

*Jeder* war gestern am Weinbiet...


----------



## Radde (11. Mai 2012)

gabs da was umsonst? ich war etwas südlicher. 

Kann das eigentlich sein dass wir hier ne Waldmausplage haben? die viecher sind echt überall.


----------



## Haardtfahrer (11. Mai 2012)

Ja, haben heute morgen sogar eine bei uns in der Gartenmauer entdeckt. Ich hoffe, der Falke von nebenan macht jetzt seine Arbeit!


----------



## el Zimbo (11. Mai 2012)

Mir ist auch schon aufgefallen, dass die Mäuslein wie die Karnickel...

Eine Plage waren gestern vor allem die kleinen Mücken.


----------



## Houschter (11. Mai 2012)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Eine Plage waren gestern vor allem die kleinen Mücken.



Machen aber satt!


----------



## metalfreak (11. Mai 2012)

Die Mücken waren echt ne Plage. Einige begangen Selbstmord. Selbst schuld wenn man auf verschwitzte Menschen fliegt und kleben bleibt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Timebandit (11. Mai 2012)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Mir ist auch schon aufgefallen, dass die Mäuslein wie die Karnickel...
> 
> Eine Plage waren gestern vor allem die kleinen Mücken.



Jupp, da haste aber mal Recht. Bei unserer gemeinsamen Abfahrt hab ich auch mindestens zwei dieser Kackviehcher verschluckt. See ya und viel Spass am Samstag. Soll ja richtig tolles Wetter werden!!


----------



## Athabaske (11. Mai 2012)

Die nussige oder die bittere Sorte?


----------



## Timebandit (11. Mai 2012)

Weder noch. Klingt komisch, aber die schmecken so, wie Wanzen riechen. Warum können die Viehcher hier in der Pfalz eigentlich nicht nach ner guten Rieslingschorle schmecken??


----------



## Don Stefano (11. Mai 2012)

Houschter schrieb:


> Machen aber satt!


Bei den vielen Pausen, die wir wg. Pannen einlegen mussten, wurde sie eher von mir satt.

Das Verschlucken habe ich mir verkniffen, passt einfach nicht in meinen Ernährungsplan. Einige Mitfahrer haben aber so komisch gekeucht und gehustet und behauptet, sie hätten eine Schnake erwischt, ich glaube aber, das war ein anderer Grund.


----------



## el Zimbo (11. Mai 2012)

@Athabeske: Es war die säuerlich-nussige Sorte...


----------



## Teufelstisch (11. Mai 2012)

Radde schrieb:


> Kann das eigentlich sein dass wir hier ne Waldmausplage haben? die viecher sind echt überall.


 
Stimmt, gestern ist auch wieder kurz vor mir eine über den Waldweg gehuscht. In Vorderweidenthal hat ne aus dem Wald kommende Katze offenbar eher mal Hunger auf Mauereidechse gehabt... Abwechslung muss sein. 

Lange Tour gestern durch den Wasgau, bin immer noch am Fotos sichten und bearbeiten:









Ich muss mir aber echt was überlegen mit nem transportablen Stativ, Der behelfsmäßige Einsatz eines rumliegenden Holzklotzes war nicht das gelbe vom Ei... Am Adelberg wird momentan übrigens Holzerntetechnisch auch ziemlich gewütet.


----------



## metalfreak (11. Mai 2012)

Das erste gefällt mir


----------



## BejayMTB (11. Mai 2012)

Ganz ohne Stativ


----------



## der-tick.de (11. Mai 2012)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> *Jeder* war gestern am Weinbiet...



Jup, ich auch, meine Freundin auch, Chris auch, Daniel aber nicht, der hat gesteckt...


----------



## Bogie (11. Mai 2012)

Ich war auch woanders unterwegs...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carnologe (11. Mai 2012)

EDIT: Verschoben


----------



## Teufelstisch (11. Mai 2012)

@metalfreak: Thanks!

Ergänzend von gestern:


----------



## blutbuche (12. Mai 2012)

...


----------



## metalfreak (12. Mai 2012)

Heut ma endlich in Lac gewesen, aber leider keine Actionpics. Nur Parkplatzposerfoddo nach der 2. Abfahrt...


----------



## Optimizer (13. Mai 2012)

@Devilstable: Grandios! Vorallem das erste Bild. Von wo aus hast du fotografiert? Klein-Frankreich?


----------



## Teufelstisch (13. Mai 2012)

Optimizer schrieb:


> @Devilstable: Grandios! Vorallem das erste Bild. Von wo aus hast du fotografiert? Klein-Frankreich?


 
Thanks; fast wie in der Park-Werbung, oder...?  

Klein-Frankreich selbst kann man leider immer noch nicht wieder betreten, da verhindert ein verschlossenes Eisentor den Aufstieg zur Aussichtsplattform. 

Hab aber weiter vorne auf'm Nestelberg auch noch ne nette Aussicht ("Talblick") auf Niederschlettenbach entdeckt.


----------



## SlipKoRn (13. Mai 2012)

mal wieder in Trippstadt gewesen und die neue Line getestet


----------



## Levty (13. Mai 2012)

Ihr mit euren Fahrrädern...

Heute war ich mal im Norden, da gab es nicht nur Sonne:


----------



## mac80 (13. Mai 2012)

SchwaWa/TM

Grz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Optimizer (14. Mai 2012)

PWV-Hütte Starkenbrunnen:


----------



## Dddakk (14. Mai 2012)

...im Dünst, 10 Meter Höher alswie d Kalmit...


----------



## `Smubob´ (14. Mai 2012)

Levty schrieb:


>





mac80 schrieb:


>


Ihr mit euren Bieren...




Optimizer schrieb:


> PWV-Hütte Starkenbrunnen


Ich dachte bis kurz vor Schluss: "Was, gar kä Trebbe??"


----------



## Optimizer (14. Mai 2012)

Dddakk schrieb:


> alswie *d* Kalmit...


Geschickt einer der-die-das-Diskussion aus dem Weg gegangen. Die Saarlänner haben's da sehr einfach. Die sagen dann "ees Kalmit".



`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Ich dachte bis kurz vor Schluss: "Was, gar kä Trebbe??"


Die kummt in real omm Vaddadaa...


----------



## Dddakk (14. Mai 2012)

...wieviel Zeitgutschrift bekommt man am Vaddada pro offiziellem Kind?

hast übrigens niggs verpasst beim GB12. Gleicher Quatsch wie immer.


----------



## Teufelstisch (14. Mai 2012)

Optimizer schrieb:


> PWV-Hütte Starkenbrunnen:


 
Schäää!  Jetzt weiß ich auch wieder, was ich dich letztens mal fragen wollte... hab den (neuen?) Trail vor ein paar Wochen auch entdeckt, da war er noch ganz frisch freigekehrt. Bin ihn da allerdings raufgefahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Optimizer (14. Mai 2012)

Ich hab den auch erst letzte Woche entdeckt (ebenfalls aufwärts). Hab irgendwie die ganze Zeit schon gedacht, dass in dem Tälchen ne Pädelmöglichkeit sein müsste... ist zwar kurz, aber schee (und hat auch zwei kleine Anlieger...).


----------



## Teufelstisch (14. Mai 2012)

@Opti: Jep - nettes Pädel! Runner muss ich ihn auch mal fahren - wenn ichden Einstieg oben dann finde...  

War mit'm Dackelschneider gestern auf Burg Nanstein, da war sogar'n Oldtimertreffen:





Kurz rübergekuckt, was die Amis so treiben:





Und noch ne kleine Spielerei am Abend (stärker bearbeitet):


----------



## `Smubob´ (14. Mai 2012)

Dddakk schrieb:


> ...wieviel Zeitgutschrift bekommt man am Vaddada pro offiziellem Kind?


Hast du auch inoffizielle...? 




Dddakk schrieb:


> hast übrigens niggs verpasst beim GB12. Gleicher Quatsch wie immer.


Frei nach dem Wahlspruch: "Un, wie war's? - Schei$$e war's!"


@ Teufelstisch: das Nachtbild ist klasse!  Was ist da so stark bearbeitet...?


----------



## Teufelstisch (14. Mai 2012)

@Smubob: Danke. Die Autos wollten nie alle Ausfahrten so nehmen wie ich es gern gehabt hätte.  Also hab ich halt aus mehreren Aufnahmen die fehlenden Leuchtspuren reingeschnippelt. Und den Horizont deutlich aufgehellt.


----------



## `Smubob´ (14. Mai 2012)

Ok, das Schnibbeln würde ich jetzt gar nicht 100% als "Bearbeitung" ansehen, ist ja nur wie das Zusammensetzen einer Sequenz 


A propos Bilder aus der Region: Hat von euch (außer Nico und Armin) jemand gestern den Tatort im Pfälzerwald gesehen? Ruine Neuscharfeneck kam vor und wurde auch namentlich so genannt - es kamen aber auch noch andere Orte vor, teils um-, teils unbenannt... wer hat welche erkannt?


----------



## Optimizer (14. Mai 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Ok, das Schnibbeln würde ich jetzt gar nicht 100% als "Bearbeitung" ansehen ist ja nur wie das Zusammensetzen einer Sequenz
> 
> 
> A Propos Bilder aus der Region: Hat von euch (außer Nico und Armin) jemand gestern den Tatort im Pfälzerwald gesehen? Ruine Neuscharfeneck kam vor und wurde auch namentlich so genannt - es kamen aber auch noch andere Orte vor, teils um-, teils unbenannt



Isch menn, isch honn die Londäächer Hidd gsieh...!?!


----------



## lomo (14. Mai 2012)

Isch 'abe garrr keine Färrnse'err


----------



## unocz (14. Mai 2012)

ja landauer hütte !!!


----------



## `Smubob´ (14. Mai 2012)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Isch menn, isch honn die Londäächer Hidd gsieh...!?!


Ei do hasche rischdisch gesieh  (Awwer: Land*aa*cher!!) Direkt unterhalb von Neuscharfeneck, wo sie nach einigen Stunden Marsch, auf dem sie irgendwann 6km von Neustadt weg waren, ankamen 

Ich fand, die Aufnahmen AUF dem Felsen sahen irgendwie nach dem vorderen Teil des Orensfelsen aus  Die Aufnahmen UNTER dem Felsen allerdings gar nicht, die erinnerten mich irgendwie an Foto- oder Videomaterial von dir, glaube ich...




lomo schrieb:


> Isch 'abe garrr keine Färrnse'err


Tja, dann kuckst du wohl in die Röhre - oder eben nicht


----------



## Bjoern_U. (14. Mai 2012)

die drehen den Tatort in ganz Süddeutschland und verkaufen das als Pfalz bzw. als Ludwigshafen
hier und da werden ein paar lokale Spots eingestreut
z.B. sind die Büros in Baden Baden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (14. Mai 2012)

Schon klar!  Aber bei DER regionalen Nähe fand ichs halt besonders interessant


----------



## el Zimbo (15. Mai 2012)

Beim Tatort in Ludwigshafen sind die auch schon am Mannheimer Wasserturm vorbei gefahren...


----------



## pfalz (15. Mai 2012)

passt doch...des Beschde an Ludwigshaafe is die Brigg nach Monnem...


----------



## DerandereJan (15. Mai 2012)




----------



## el Zimbo (15. Mai 2012)

Wie schon erwähnt - die Nähe zum Pfälzerwald reizt mich da mehr.


----------



## Fibbs79 (15. Mai 2012)

Auf welcher Burg war der Treppenabstieg? Ramburg?


----------



## Markus (MW) (15. Mai 2012)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Geschickt einer der-die-das-Diskussion aus dem Weg gegangen. Die Saarlänner haben's da sehr einfach. Die sagen dann "ees Kalmit".
> 
> 
> Die kummt in real omm Vaddadaa...



Obacht Pälzer, den Saarlänner hollt ees für Frau und Bier. 

Und de Kalmit wenn schon. DE 

Wie de Hund, de Pälzer.


----------



## nailz (15. Mai 2012)

De Saarlänner hadd aach käen Reeschpeggt voor de Inderbungdsion unn de Reschdschreibbung 
Beitrag 153 ff.


----------



## `Smubob´ (15. Mai 2012)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Auf welcher Burg war der Treppenabstieg? Ramburg?


Das oder auch Neuscharfeneck, was ich eher vermute. War da seit Ewigkeiten nicht mehr drin...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teufelstisch (16. Mai 2012)

Zum Tatort fällt mir ein, dass die mal in Pirmasens im Hotel Hans-Sachs-Hof (Interiör noch wie in den 70er Jahren) und am Hochstein gedreht haben. Und die Rheinbrücke Wintersdorf wurde mal für ne Aufnahme zwischen MA und LU verlegt... 

Brrrrr... hab ma vorhin beinoh de Bobbes abgefror, Tempradure wie im Februar!  Awwer schee war die korz Rund donn doch!


----------



## unocz (16. Mai 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Das oder auch Neuscharfeneck, was ich eher vermute. War da seit Ewigkeiten nicht mehr drin...



ja neuscharfeneck


----------



## Trail-Bremse (16. Mai 2012)

Ich glaube die Szene unter dem Felsen wo es geregnet hat das war bei Dahn. Der abgebrochene Felsen beim Mückenkopf?!?


----------



## HeavyBiker (19. Mai 2012)

weils in der region ist und wir 2 (junior und ich) uns so gefreut haben über foto des tages hier nochmal


----------



## Berghaemmerer (19. Mai 2012)

Manche schießen sich da mit Alc weg, wir machen das mit Adrenalin 


have fun 

ps:
ist schon wieder Geschichte, haben heut alles wieder neu gebaut..

pps:
@Schwerradler:
gefällt ausserordentlich


----------



## Teufelstisch (20. Mai 2012)

Gratuliere zum FdT, HeavyBiker! 

Schöne Tour heute, regentechnisch wohl nochmal Glück gehabt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyBiker (20. Mai 2012)

danke danke 

mmm wow eins deiner besten 

wir sind heut komplett trocken geblieben und hatten immer eitel sonnenschein


----------



## mac80 (20. Mai 2012)

@Teufelstisch: Ein schönes Bild


----------



## strandi (20. Mai 2012)

@Teufelstisch Feines Bild! Hast Du da aber mit Photoshop nachgeholfen?


----------



## Teufelstisch (20. Mai 2012)

Dankedanke...! Abe' isch abe gar kein Foddoschopp!  Dreier Belichtungsreihe, die eigentlich "nur" aus Raw entwickelt und dann mit ner HDR-Software zusammengeschustert wurde! 

Noch ein anderer Versuch nach der Tour gestern:





Und eins von grade eben:


----------



## Berghaemmerer (21. Mai 2012)

Drop und auch die Airline am Samstag fürs ZDF (Beitrag kommt am FR 12:15 Drehscheibe) neu gebaut und eingehüpft 



​ 
ergänzend ein kleines Filmchen vom Sa:


----------



## lomo (21. Mai 2012)

Teufelstisch schrieb:


> [tolle Bilder] ... [/tolle Bilder]



Scheee!


----------



## Optimizer (21. Mai 2012)

Es Miggeplädsell:

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1127312]
	
[/URL]


----------



## `Smubob´ (21. Mai 2012)

Teufelstisch schrieb:


>


Atompilz!!


----------



## lomo (21. Mai 2012)

Teufelstisch schrieb:


> Dankedanke...! Abe' isch abe gar kein Foddoschopp!  Dreier Belichtungsreihe, die eigentlich "nur" aus Raw entwickelt und dann mit ner *HDR-Software* zusammengeschustert wurde!
> ...



Welche HDR-Software?


----------



## Teufelstisch (21. Mai 2012)

@lomo: Danke! Hab da ne etwas ältere Version von Photomatix Pro.

@smubob - ich dachte eher an sowas wie "Sie kommen...!"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (21. Mai 2012)

Teufelstisch schrieb:


> @smubob - ich dachte eher an sowas wie "Sie kommen...!"


Auch gut  Da hättest aber noch ein Bissl am Farbregler drehen müssen


----------



## `Smubob´ (22. Mai 2012)

Kann es denn sein, dass das neuste Werk von Radde noch gar nicht hier gepostet wurde?


----------



## Radde (22. Mai 2012)

Jop das hab ich irgendwie vergessen, war aber auch die halbe woche unterwegs, mal nen anderen Wald erkunden:







die hatten verdammt laute Tiere da...


----------



## metalfreak (22. Mai 2012)

Noch ne Nachtschicht Feintuning und dann gibt es morgen Mittag mein Video von den dirtmasters


----------



## Carnologe (22. Mai 2012)

Mountain Dew  Schonmal das Rote probiert?


----------



## metalfreak (22. Mai 2012)

Das Rote erinnert iwie an Kindheit und Brausepulver, aber mein Geschmack isses nich  Bleib da lieber beim "standard"


----------



## lomo (22. Mai 2012)

Radde schrieb:


> Jop das hab ich irgendwie vergessen, war aber auch die halbe woche unterwegs, mal nen anderen Wald erkunden:
> ...
> die hatten verdammt laute Tiere da...





Vielleicht geht's da auch mal wieder hin.
War vor Jahrzehnten dort, als noch solche Fahrzeuge auf den zwoten Platz fuhren ...


----------



## Radde (23. Mai 2012)

Die Z4 waren echt klasse anzuhören, hier mal ne recht gute hörprobe -> [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GCgdfNR9J6w&feature=related"]BMW Z4 GT3 PURE SOUND - Accelerations, Backfires & More!!      - YouTube[/nomedia]





und der Manta von Kissling durft auch wieder starten samt Fuchsschwanz. Ansonsten hab ich noch den Ordner zu bieten. http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157629835128718/


----------



## Haardtfahrer (23. Mai 2012)

lomo schrieb:


> Vielleicht geht's da auch mal wieder hin.
> War vor Jahrzehnten dort, als noch solche Fahrzeuge auf den zwoten Platz fuhren ...



Mein Gott, das muss ja kurz nach Deinem 40. gewesen sein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (23. Mai 2012)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> Mein Gott, das muss ja kurz nach Deinem 40. gewesen sein!



Kurz vor meinem 40.
"Meine Beine sind taub und blind. Meine Ohren sind grauhaarig."


----------



## Haardtfahrer (23. Mai 2012)

lomo schrieb:


> "Meine Beine sind taub und blind. Meine Ohren sind grauhaarig."



Gefällt mir!


----------



## lomo (23. Mai 2012)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> Gefällt mir!


----------



## metalfreak (23. Mai 2012)

dörtmaschders feschdiwell


----------



## DerandereJan (23. Mai 2012)

lomo schrieb:


> "Meine Beine sind taub und blind. Meine Ohren sind grauhaarig."



 Sehr ordentlich lomo.... 

Ein peliepter Redner und Schöngeist....


----------



## Lynus (23. Mai 2012)

@ Metalfreak:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (24. Mai 2012)

Radde schrieb:


> ...Ansonsten hab ich noch den Ordner zu bieten. http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157629835128718/


----------



## der-tick.de (24. Mai 2012)

@Metalfreak - Super Video!


----------



## `Smubob´ (24. Mai 2012)

Heute (endlich, nach wochenlang nässebedingt gesperrter Strecke immer wenn ich Zeit hatte) mal wieder in Stromberg gewesen. Leider wars viel zu heiß und zu schwül, sonst hätte ich noch ein paar mehr Abfahrten geschafft und mehr Gelegenheiten für Fotos gehabt.  Einige Änderungen am Wildhog sind gut und steigern den Flow nochmal  Auch der neue "No Jokes" Trail sieht gut aus. Zwar recht kurz und ein paar für mich zu krasse Doubles, aber insgesamt SEHR spaßig, hat Potential! 









Leider nur Kompaktknipse im relativ dunklen Wald und ohne allzu erfahrene Person an Abzug, aber da werd ich auf jeden Fall noch mal mit dem Evsche (erstklassiger Fotofinger!) und DSLR hin fahren...


----------



## der-tick.de (24. Mai 2012)

@Smubob: Warum fährst du nach Stromberg statt nach Beerfelden? Beerfelden ist näher und hat nen (halben) Lift!


----------



## `Smubob´ (25. Mai 2012)

> `Smubob´
> Ritter der Kokosnuss
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## der-tick.de (25. Mai 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


>


Sowas hab ich mir fast gedacht... 
Wobei ich da noch Ritter der Kokosnuss fett gemacht hätte... 

Und Edit fragt, ob du schon in T-Town warst?!


----------



## unocz (25. Mai 2012)

gelbe schuhe ? cool !


----------



## lomo (25. Mai 2012)

unocz schrieb:


> gelbe schuhe ? cool !



Zeigen!


----------



## `Smubob´ (25. Mai 2012)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Wobei ich da noch Ritter der Kokosnuss fett gemacht hätte...
> 
> Und Edit fragt, ob du schon in T-Town warst?!


Ist doch eh schon fett genug:





Und du kannst Edit sagen, dass ich noch nicht dort war.




unocz schrieb:


> gelbe schuhe ? cool !


Aber ich muss dir leider sagen, dass meine schöner sind 




lomo schrieb:


> Zeigen!


schittebön:


----------



## Teufelstisch (25. Mai 2012)

Gestern Nachmittag ne kleine Burgentour im Elsass gedreht:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (25. Mai 2012)




----------



## Berghaemmerer (25. Mai 2012)

Lief heute Mittag im ZDF, Drehscheibe 12:15:

Bikepark Trippstadt Beitrag ab 45:22

viel Spass 

ps:
ein ausführlicher und längerer Beitrag soll noch zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt gesendet werden


----------



## lomo (25. Mai 2012)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> [Film] Knatter, knatter [/Film]



Schää, sehr schääää! 

Edit(h) meint: Hab's mal nach drüben verlinkt ...


----------



## blutbuche (25. Mai 2012)

@teufel : ..wie immer  ...


----------



## HeavyBiker (25. Mai 2012)

@ Fibbs

chillges video, nice


----------



## Athabaske (25. Mai 2012)

Ja, sehr lässig!


----------



## lomo (25. Mai 2012)

Fibbs? Lass ma noch Infos zur Mucke raus. Danke


----------



## unocz (25. Mai 2012)

----------------------------------


----------



## unocz (25. Mai 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Ist doch eh schon fett genug:
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1121889
> 
> ...





naja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (25. Mai 2012)

lomo schrieb:


> Fibbs? Lass ma noch Infos zur Mucke raus. Danke



Keine Ahnung.
Stand bei der "iMovie" App (unter "Modern") zur Auwahl.
Leider hat die App nicht viele Gestaltungsmöglichkeiten. Zoomen oder Geschwindigkeitsänderung
sind schon einmal nicht möglich.


----------



## Berghaemmerer (27. Mai 2012)

Bäumeflansaktion mal anderlst  nach dem Motto unser Park soll schöner werden gestern in T-Town:

























have fun


----------



## HeavyBiker (27. Mai 2012)

ha ha cool


----------



## Carnologe (28. Mai 2012)

Heute gibts nur was vom Monte Scherbelino (Blick nach Neustadt)


----------



## Radde (28. Mai 2012)

Streckendokumentation vom Rennen in Leogang. Fazit: Man bin ich langsam! Bei 2:40 kommt Gee Atherton lustig vorbeigeflogen.


----------



## mac80 (28. Mai 2012)

Fett Marcus  

Man bist Du langsam? Naja, fahr mal so häufig wie Hr. Atherton dort... Jedoch finde ich Dein Hardtail fehlt! Oder meldet sich langsam Dein Körper?

Viele Grüße


Marcus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## "Sebastian" (28. Mai 2012)

Wen man so alles auf dem Trail trifft...

**


----------



## `Smubob´ (28. Mai 2012)

Kleiner Nachtrag vom Gäsbock - die Bilder von MD-Grafix:



 





 





 

​
Ein Blick in die EXIF-Daten (der gesamten Menge) der Bilder sagt: das war eine heftige Materialschlacht...!


----------



## Radde (28. Mai 2012)

mac80 schrieb:


> Jedoch finde ich Dein Hardtail fehlt!



war schon ganz froh dass ich das gehabt hab für nen streckenneuling ist federweg auf jeden fall gesünder.


----------



## Levty (28. Mai 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> das war eine heftige Materialschlacht...!


********gal, das Bier fehlt.

Anfänger...


----------



## LatteMacchiato (28. Mai 2012)

[quote="Sebastian";9547011]Wen man so alles auf dem Trail trifft...

**[/quote]


das ist ja mal ein Sche.ßTrail


----------



## lomo (28. Mai 2012)

Aus der Rubrik "Heute unterwegs":

merkwürdige Kombination von *lomo* auf Flickr

Man findet ja schon allerhand Dinge im Pfälzerwald, für sich einzeln wäre das völlig i.O.
Aber in dieser Kombination? 

Gefunden am Abzweig zum Kalmitparkplatz


----------



## Dddakk (28. Mai 2012)

..PauerBah ist doch Spermozotuell...


----------



## Carnologe (28. Mai 2012)

Da hat sich jemand beim (Gleit-)Gel vergriffen


----------



## metalfreak (28. Mai 2012)

Neuer Parkplatztreff an der Kalmit?


----------



## Berghaemmerer (28. Mai 2012)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> ha ha cool



Thx, hier der Sinn&Zweck der Aktion


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teufelstisch (28. Mai 2012)

lomo schrieb:


> Aus der Rubrik "Heute unterwegs":
> 
> Gefunden am Abzweig zum Kalmitparkplatz


 
Hehe, ich bin gestern die Kalmit mit dem Dackelschneider hoch, da lag die rote Verpackung aber noch alleine rum.


----------



## Houschter (28. Mai 2012)

Auf was ihr alles achtet...*kopfschüttel*


----------



## `Smubob´ (28. Mai 2012)

Levty schrieb:


> ********gal, das Bier fehlt.


Das gabs anschließend stilgerecht aus diesem Pott:








lomo schrieb:


> Man findet ja schon allerhand Dinge im Pfälzerwald, für sich einzeln wäre das völlig i.O.
> Aber in dieser Kombination?


Ganz klar, das waren Fitf**ker!


----------



## lomo (28. Mai 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> ...
> Ganz klar, das waren Fitf**ker!


----------



## `Smubob´ (29. Mai 2012)

Irgendwie wusste ich, dass dir das gefällt


----------



## Hardtail94 (31. Mai 2012)

Carnologe schrieb:


> Heute gibts nur was vom Monte Scherbelino (Blick nach Neustadt)
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1132235




Wo steht der denn?


----------



## Bjoern_U. (31. Mai 2012)

Hardtail94 schrieb:


> Wo steht der denn?


in Lumbehaafe


----------



## Bjoern_U. (31. Mai 2012)

ääähm...jo
mit ner Scholle wärs bestiimmt besser geloffe


----------



## `Smubob´ (31. Mai 2012)

In was fa ämme Gebisch fahrschdn/fallschdn du rum  Un wobei hett da do än Fisch helfe solle?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carnologe (31. Mai 2012)

Steht mitten im Wald und sagt "Scheiss Grünzeug"


----------



## lomo (31. Mai 2012)

100 Punkte!!!


----------



## kraft_werk (3. Juni 2012)

Hehe, cooles Video! ..vor allem deine Kommentare 

..hier mein erstes GoPro gebastel..

Habe mal die 720p Einstellung getestet, leider fehlt da etwas die Vertikale..beim nächsten mal gibts dann 960p 

..und hier isses auch schon

Kritik erwünscht!


----------



## Kelme (3. Juni 2012)

Ehrlich?
Das sind für mich zwei Ansammlungen von Rohmaterial, aber noch lange kein Film. Die Einstellung der Kamera im Erstversuch ist zu weit nach unten. Im zweiten Teil wurde zwar etwas mehr geschnitten, aber die immer gleiche Perspektive langweilt auf die Dauer von drei Minuten.


----------



## guru39 (3. Juni 2012)

Aus der Region


----------



## Carnologe (3. Juni 2012)

Da ziehe ich doch glatt mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (3. Juni 2012)

Dainz Röccö?


----------



## Carnologe (3. Juni 2012)

Ja 

Fährt sich skandalös gut  (auch bergaufwärts)


----------



## blutbuche (3. Juni 2012)

2 super pics !!!!


----------



## lomo (3. Juni 2012)

guru39 schrieb:


> Aus der Region



Isch weiss wo dai Audo schdähd, Alda!


----------



## Pfalzgott (4. Juni 2012)

Der arme Opel
Aber das mit dem Rost war ja vorher schon klar!

Schöne Pics


----------



## Teufelstisch (4. Juni 2012)

Jep, sehr coole Locations! 

Dazu passt ein wenig der kleine Abendspaziergang zu ner Industrieruine bzw. Kulturdenkmal:





Und von der RR-Runde gestern, im Departement Lorraine:


----------



## Optimizer (4. Juni 2012)

Teufelstisch schrieb:


> Jep, sehr coole Locations!
> 
> Dazu passt ein wenig der kleine Abendspaziergang zu ner Industrieruine bzw. Kulturdenkmal:




ääähhhmmmm.....Felsentreppe, oder? Die bin ich auch noch nicht gefahren...


----------



## Teufelstisch (4. Juni 2012)

Genau! Dann wird's Zeit, würde dir sicher Spaß machen, insb. der verwinkelte untere Teil... 





Nagelschmiedsbergtreppe wäre auch nicht schlecht, oder?


----------



## `Smubob´ (4. Juni 2012)

Carnologe schrieb:


>


Ohje, das Rot an der Sattelstütze passt aber gar nicht zum Rest...  





Nee, klasse Mopped!  Fast etwas zu männlich für dich Bananenluder


----------



## Carnologe (4. Juni 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Ohje, das Rot an der Sattelstütze passt aber gar nicht zum Rest...



Das hättest Du nicht schreiben dürfen 
Die Originalstütze hatte statt dem roten ein graues Logo, allerdings habe ich sie dann zu sehr gekürzt und musste eine neue bestellen  Ich mag das Rot mittlerweile aber sehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (4. Juni 2012)

Carnologe schrieb:


> Ich mag das Rot mittlerweile aber sehr


Passt ja auch gut zu den Fingernägeln


----------



## Carnologe (5. Juni 2012)

Touché


----------



## metalfreak (7. Juni 2012)

So mal Ergebnisse von der 5D Mark III




IMG_0083 (1) von B.Klose auf Flickr
ISO 800 | 40mm | f13 | 1/80s | bearbeitet: Lichter dezent runtergezogen, vignette drauf




IMG_0070 von B.Klose auf Flickr
ISO 200 | 40mm | f4 | 1/100s | out of cam


----------



## donnersberger (7. Juni 2012)

sauber


----------



## HeavyBiker (10. Juni 2012)

gestern ganz viel zeit genommen und bei bestem wetter chillig den tag
mit meiner Perle in Heidelberg verbracht ... hab mal wieder festgestellt auch ohne Bike rockt HD


----------



## metalfreak (10. Juni 2012)

Elwetritschengeburt




IMG_0060 von B.Klose auf Flickr


----------



## guru39 (10. Juni 2012)

KS+WS.......


----------



## Teufelstisch (10. Juni 2012)

@metalfreak: Glückwunsch zur neuen Wumme! Ist das der bekannte Elwetritschebrunnen?

Schöner Sunset gestern:





Bissl was Lokalgeschichtliches:





Und (für Opti) noch ein paar Treppen:


----------



## metalfreak (10. Juni 2012)

Danke! Genau der Brunnen ist es


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## metalfreak (10. Juni 2012)

Backstage-Material vom dirtmasters Wochenende


----------



## BenniG. (10. Juni 2012)

Pff, wer braucht schon ein Auto:







Knapp 60kg musste das Hängerchen halten:


----------



## blutbuche (10. Juni 2012)

sunset  !!!
@guru : ..geile strecke - wo sind  die qualen daran ?????


----------



## Joshua60 (10. Juni 2012)

Flügeltürer von JoshuaXo auf Flickr


----------



## Flugrost (10. Juni 2012)

sexy!


----------



## HeavyBiker (10. Juni 2012)

lecker lecker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hardtail94 (11. Juni 2012)

Das Torque mal wieder artgerecht bewegt


----------



## Quente (11. Juni 2012)

Die 4 alte B- Tour
...alter Baum





...alte Bank





...alte Bahn


----------



## Bjoern_U. (11. Juni 2012)

des sin awer nur 3 alte B


----------



## BejayMTB (11. Juni 2012)

guru39 schrieb:


> KS+WS.......


 
Hm, hattet Ihr auch wirklich genug Fullface und Protectoren an für den Waldweg? Am Ende kommt da irgendwo ein Stein oder ne Wurzel


----------



## Quente (11. Juni 2012)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> des sin awer nur 3 alte B


 



...das 4. ist gefahren.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (11. Juni 2012)

Quente schrieb:


> ...das 4. ist gefahren.


ach so ! 
das könnt dann ja auch ich sein


----------



## guru39 (12. Juni 2012)

BejayMTB schrieb:


> Hm, hattet Ihr auch wirklich genug Fullface und Protectoren an für den Waldweg? Am Ende kommt da irgendwo ein Stein oder ne Wurzel



Ja, isch war echt richtig eingepackt. in etwa so:







Was ist Wurzel?


----------



## Bjoern_U. (12. Juni 2012)

guru39 schrieb:


> Ja, isch war echt richtig eingepackt. in etwa so:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



musst nur aufpassen, dass es dich nicht um einen Baum wickelt oder du zu heftig einschlägst !
sonst muss dich die Feuerwehr mit der Rettungsschere aus dem Blechkleid schneiden und wenn es ein Bikehasser ist nimmt er die Flex !


----------



## guru39 (12. Juni 2012)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> musst nur aufpassen, dass es dich nicht um einen Baum wickelt oder du zu heftig einschlägst !
> sonst muss dich die Feuerwehr mit der Rettungsschere aus dem Blechkleid schneiden und wenn es ein Bikehasser ist nimmt er die Flex !





Keine Angst, hab modernste Technik am Start


----------



## metalfreak (12. Juni 2012)

ein paar Datenleichen aus dem Keller geräumt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berghaemmerer (14. Juni 2012)

Der Körper brauchts, der Körper kriegts, Suchtfröhnen im BP T-Town


----------



## lomo (14. Juni 2012)

Wow, das sieht ja fast nach nem Durchschlag am HR aus!


----------



## Berghaemmerer (15. Juni 2012)

Bei gut 4m Höhendifferenz kann das schon ma vorkommen, 2,5 Bar sind da wohl zu wenig, aber son double Ply steckt das noch wech


----------



## der-tick.de (15. Juni 2012)

Ich muss da auch endlich mal hin...


----------



## donnersberger (15. Juni 2012)

Nice


----------



## metalfreak (15. Juni 2012)

Bin grad in Willingen beim bike Festival und hab endlich mal ein Paar "Testshots" aus der 5Dmk3


----------



## Fibbs79 (15. Juni 2012)

Wow, gschdoche scharf


----------



## lomo (15. Juni 2012)

Was für ne "Scherbe" kam da zum Einsatz?


----------



## metalfreak (16. Juni 2012)

War alles mim schääbische sibbzich bis dreihunnerd 4-5.6


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berghaemmerer (16. Juni 2012)

metalfreak schrieb:


> ein paar Datenleichen aus dem Keller geräumt



Die Szenen kenn ich noch gar nicht, aber goil!


----------



## blutbuche (16. Juni 2012)

regnets in willingen - wie jedes jahr ???? habs  dieses  j. leider nicht geschafft ..


----------



## metalfreak (17. Juni 2012)

Bis Samstag Regen - heut Sonnenbrand


----------



## rmfausi (17. Juni 2012)

Ich habe heute auch einen Sonnenbrand bekommen. Den Samstag habe ich dort nur erzählt bekommen, naja zum Vergessen. Aber schee wars heute.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Hardtail94 (17. Juni 2012)

Ebenfalls BK T-Town
Zum ersten mal über die BigLine *_*


----------



## Optimizer (18. Juni 2012)

Fullface:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hardtail94 (18. Juni 2012)

was?


----------



## lomo (18. Juni 2012)

Sauerstoffmangel?


----------



## Radde (19. Juni 2012)

gleiche location - da kommt irgendwann hoffentlich noch mehr wenn ich zeit find.


----------



## metalfreak (19. Juni 2012)

Meine Bewegtbilder vom 4X


----------



## Hardtail94 (19. Juni 2012)

Radde schrieb:


> gleiche location - da kommt irgendwann hoffentlich noch mehr wenn ich zeit find.



Bei mir ebenfalls - bin süchtig geworden


----------



## HeavyBiker (19. Juni 2012)

metalfreak schrieb:


> Meine Bewegtbilder vom 4X




sehr geil ... 

weis einer ob es video material vom 4x track in pirmasens gibt?


----------



## Teufelstisch (19. Juni 2012)

@metalfreak: Coole Fotos! Vids kann ich grade nicht ansehen weil wieder mal irgendwas mit dem flashplugin nicht funzt... 

Gestern wieder über 80 km mit der Wumme im Rucksack mit dem Bike unterwegs gewesen, auch auf historischem Gelände! Startzeit: 5:55.


----------



## lomo (19. Juni 2012)

Teufelstisch schrieb:


> ... Startzeit: 5:55


----------



## Teufelstisch (19. Juni 2012)

lomo schrieb:


> (...)


 
Sommersonnenwendenzeit. Wecker: 4:45. Was tut man nicht alles für besseres Licht auf'm Orensfelsen...  

Danke!


----------



## Radde (19. Juni 2012)

jap morgens >> abends.

Wenns nicht immer so ne Maloche wär so früh aufzustehn, fototechnisch ist die reine morgenluft auf jeden fall bombe...







 schon ne weile her...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (20. Juni 2012)

Was fiebere ich dem Freitag/Samstag entgegen, auch wenn ich nur meine kleine Knipse dabei haben werde. "Schlaflos mit Schuh" steht auf dem Programm und das heißt immer Sonnenuntergang und -aufgang an exponierten Plätzen.


----------



## lomo (20. Juni 2012)

Hoffentlich gibt es nicht wieder eine "Rennerei"!


----------



## Teufelstisch (20. Juni 2012)

@Radde: Jep. Früh aufstehen lohnt sich Fototechnisch eigentlich fast immer. Auf'm Orensfels hatte ich aber (mal wieder...) etwas Pech, da kurz nach Ankunft ein breiteres Wolkenband (bis rüber zum Schwarzwald) durchzog.

Jedenfalls sehr schönes Foto, wo war'n das?


----------



## Speedbullit (21. Juni 2012)

ein paar wacklinge bewegte bilder vom königstuhl


----------



## Haardtfahrer (21. Juni 2012)

Wie gut, dass ich die Stelle als Kängurubaby abgelehnt habe! :kotz:


----------



## HeavyBiker (21. Juni 2012)

heut wieder mit junior auf trail jagt


----------



## blutbuche (21. Juni 2012)

gut drauf , der kleine mann !!  !!


----------



## Lapper22 (21. Juni 2012)

schönes foto

gruß sven


----------



## lomo (21. Juni 2012)

Speedbullit schrieb:


> ein paar wacklinge bewegte bilder vom königstuhl



01:00 min. - Steht der Fotograf immer an der Stelle? (oder was sind das für "Schirme"?)
02:22 min. - Autschn!



Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> Wie gut, dass ich die Stelle als Kängurubaby abgelehnt habe! :kotz:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bjoern_U. (21. Juni 2012)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> heut wieder mit junior auf trail jagt


sieht aus als würdest du Stormtrooper Junior jagen !


----------



## HeavyBiker (21. Juni 2012)

zum weißen bike mußte halt für den style faktor ein weißer helm her und dazu weiße brille mit blauem glas 
wollte eigentlich was "bunteres" für ihn ala tld aber er wollte genau diesen helm


----------



## guru39 (21. Juni 2012)

Speedbullit schrieb:


> ein paar wacklinge bewegte bilder vom königstuhl



Geil Sascha 

Isch möchte dämnext mal wieder einen Porno machen 

Habt ihr Lust dabei zu sein


----------



## DAKAY (22. Juni 2012)

wie is das am KS eigentlich mit fahren für nichtmitglieder, gibts so was wie ne tagesmitgliedschaft? 
bzw. müsst ich ja schon mal ein testtraining machen, bevor ich in irgendeinen verein eintrete.


----------



## guru39 (22. Juni 2012)




----------



## Speedbullit (22. Juni 2012)

guru39 schrieb:


> Geil Sascha
> 
> Isch möchte dämnext mal wieder einen Porno machen
> 
> Habt ihr Lust dabei zu sein



auf jeden  sofern es nichts homoerotisches wird


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedbullit (22. Juni 2012)

lomo schrieb:


> 01:00 min. - Steht der Fotograf immer an der Stelle?



das ist die zwischenzeitlich fest eingerichtete blitzstation, bei überschreiten der von der stadt hd für zulässig erklärten maximalgeschwindigkeit wird automatisch ausgelöst


----------



## Optimizer (22. Juni 2012)

Vielen Dank für die Blumen!




Amtsanmaßung:




Abgelegt:




Hingelegt:




Umgelegt:




Und extra für lomo --> Konglomerat:


----------



## Kelme (23. Juni 2012)

Heute morgen am Ende von "Schlaflos mit Schuh" kurz vor Wachenheim auf dem Weg nach Bad Dürkheim.




SmS_2012_27 von kelme_sis auf Flickr


----------



## blutbuche (23. Juni 2012)

echt schön , mit dem einfallenden licht


----------



## lomo (23. Juni 2012)

Optimizer schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Und extra für lomo --> Konglomerat:



 Danke!


----------



## lomo (23. Juni 2012)

Kelme schrieb:


> Heute morgen ...



Bin dann später nochmal los ... 




Tagesausklang 1 von *lomo* auf Flickr


----------



## Teufelstisch (23. Juni 2012)

@Opti:  Weit rum kommst du derzeit wohl nicht, oder? 

@Kelme: Sehr coole Lichtstimmung! 

Gestern abend auch noch ne kleine Fototour gedreht und kurz vorm Viertelfinale (ich bin einfach der absolute Meister des perfekten Timings) 2 min. vor Anpfiff daheim angekommen:


----------



## Optimizer (23. Juni 2012)

@Teufelstisch: Bei deinen letzten zwei Bildern bist auch du nicht gerade weit gekommen... ;-)
"Warum in die Ferne schweifen, wenn das Schöne liegt so nah".

Wenn ich nach so einer kleinen Runde (mit inkludirtem Pfadanteil von über 80%, fünf schönen Aussichten, drei Schlüsselstellen) nach Hause komme, denke ich oft, dass uns wohl viele Biker wegen dieser Kulisse beneiden müssen.

Gruß
Der Optimizer - stolzer Pälzer


----------



## Teufelstisch (23. Juni 2012)

So war's mit den Fotos auch bewusst gemeint von wegen nicht weit rumkommen...  Und du hast ja auch Recht - was wir hier so vor der Haustür haben - da beneiden uns nicht wenige drum...!


----------



## Kelme (23. Juni 2012)

Sonnenuntergang auf dem Drachenfels gestern gegen 21:35 Uhr (oder so).




SmS_2012_11 von kelme_sis auf Flickr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bjoern_U. (23. Juni 2012)

Freitag Abend Fußball Kontrast Programm


----------



## Berghaemmerer (23. Juni 2012)

T-Town on the Rocks, oder für jeden was dabei:





Shot by T.Hupf​


----------



## Radde (24. Juni 2012)

Kelme schrieb:


> Sonnenuntergang auf dem Drachenfels gestern gegen 21:35 Uhr (oder so).



Steht seit Jahren auf meiner Liste...

@Bjoern_U: gut so! Dem Fußball entkommen  die Stelle ist abends auch optimal!

@Teufelstisch: Das Bild von vor ein paar seiten ist in Hammersbach entstanden (rechts kleiner und großer Waxenstein und links die Alpspitze)


----------



## südpfälzer (24. Juni 2012)

Teufelstisch schrieb:


> Gestern abend auch noch ne kleine Fototour gedreht und kurz vorm Viertelfinale (ich bin einfach der absolute Meister des perfekten Timings) 2 min. vor Anpfiff daheim angekommen:


 
Mein perfektes Timing war: Während dem Fußballspiel eine Stunde unterwegs, Asphaltrunde durch die umliegenden Dörfer. 
Meine Ausbeute in der Zeit:
5 Autos, 3 Fußgänger, zwei Katzen, ein Hund. Ansonsten tot. 
Ich habe mir den Spaß gemacht und bin Slalom um die Mittelstriche der B38 gefahren.


----------



## blutbuche (24. Juni 2012)

..wer braucht schon kickende männer  ??????? - wenn man am see chillen kann !!!


----------



## Joshua60 (24. Juni 2012)

Joshua60 schrieb:


> Flügeltürer von JoshuaXo auf Flickr


 
Gestern beim Rheinebenenradeln




Flügeltürer neu von JoshuaXo auf Flickr

Abschlusspanorama kurz vor Rheinzabern




Kartoffelackerpanorama von JoshuaXo auf Flickr


----------



## Kelme (24. Juni 2012)

SmS_2012_8 von kelme_sis auf Flickr




SmS_2012_26 von kelme_sis auf Flickr




SmS_2012_27 von kelme_sis auf Flickr


----------



## blutbuche (24. Juni 2012)

warum männer auf´m stein ???  .. das 2. is toll !


----------



## Joshua60 (24. Juni 2012)

blutbuche schrieb:


> warum männer auf´m stein ??? .. das 2. is toll !


 
und dann auch noch ohne Fahrräder, wie?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Itchy- (24. Juni 2012)

Es gibt wieder neue Turngeräte im Bikepark Trippstadt... das ist einer davon.


----------



## pfalz (24. Juni 2012)

Ich glaub, da muss ich auch mal hin...


----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (24. Juni 2012)

Im tiefen stillen Pfälzer Wald...


----------



## Teufelstisch (24. Juni 2012)

Könnte im Eiderbachtal (hinter'm Annweiler Forsthaus) sein?! Zumindest das Erste.


----------



## Fibbs79 (24. Juni 2012)

Nee is woannerschd 

Greetz

Fibbs - verrotshänsel


----------



## lomo (24. Juni 2012)

Kelme schrieb:


> Sonnenuntergang auf dem Drachenfels gestern gegen 21:35 Uhr (oder so).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wer hat's gemacht? 




So macht man das von *lomo* auf Flickr

... mit Windräder ...




Blick gen Westen von *lomo* auf Flickr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quente (24. Juni 2012)

lomo schrieb:


> Wer hat's gemacht?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Kelme (24. Juni 2012)

Das da gefällt mir auch gut. Gulaschsuppe aus dem Topf vom Feuer an der Eibach zwischen Wachenheim und der Rotsteig nachts um 00:30 Uhr. Die wenigen vorbeifahrenden Autos waren "ein wenig" irritiert. Der Kaffee danahc war auch lecker. Danke an Max und sein Truppe für das lange Ausharren.




Gulaschpause von kelme_sis auf Flickr


----------



## lomo (25. Juni 2012)

Gulaschsuppe zur Nacht rockt!
Hat bei mir auch lange angehalten ...


----------



## Flugrost (25. Juni 2012)

Schöne Aktion, ihr verrückten!


----------



## lomo (25. Juni 2012)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Schöne Aktion, ihr verrückten!



Sind wir nicht alle ein bisschen Bluna?


----------



## donnersberger (25. Juni 2012)

Schöne Stimmungsbilder


----------



## Mausoline (25. Juni 2012)

Optimizer schrieb:


> ....Wenn ich nach so einer kleinen Runde (mit inkludirtem Pfadanteil von über 80%, fünf schönen Aussichten, drei Schlüsselstellen) nach Hause komme, denke ich oft, dass uns wohl viele Biker wegen dieser Kulisse beneiden müssen.
> 
> Gruß
> Der Optimizer - stolzer Pälzer



als Nordschwarzwaldbeispiel größere Runde mit 65 km, 1350hm und ca. 4%  Trailanteil aber auch mit mind. 5 schönen Aussichten  und Geldbeutel vergessen zum Einkehren


----------



## Radde (25. Juni 2012)

sehr schöne Bilder die letzten Seiten, hat mich heut morgen auch motiviert, nachdem ich nachts die quellwolken gesehn hab.












wer wissen will wo: da!


----------



## lomo (25. Juni 2012)

Radde schrieb:


> sehr schöne Bilder die letzten Seiten, hat mich heut morgen auch motiviert, nachdem ich nachts die quellwolken gesehn hab.
> ...




Weiter so!


----------



## Kelme (25. Juni 2012)

Sehr schön .Weitermachen.

Meine Nachtaufnahmen vom Eckkopf sind alle "kaputt". Die Schwingungen im Turm durch Treppengeher und der böige Wind haben die Langzeitbelichtungen verwackelt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teufelstisch (25. Juni 2012)

Morgenstund hat Gold im Mund! 

Wo genau iss'n der Aussichtspunkt?


----------



## Radde (25. Juni 2012)

Teufelstisch schrieb:


> Morgenstund hat Gold im Mund!
> 
> Wo genau iss'n der Aussichtspunkt?



Konrad Freytag blick überm Kloster in NW.

@eckkopfnachtaufnahmen: Wow bei mir war auch immer ein mäßiger wind, aber turmwackeln konnt ich bisher noch keins feststellen.


----------



## lomo (25. Juni 2012)

Das waren die alten Männer auf dem Turm, die haben alles ins Wanken gebracht:




[email protected] 2 von *lomo* auf Flickr

M1Si hat mal wieder Klug entschieden und sich den Aufstieg erspart


----------



## Berghaemmerer (28. Juni 2012)

Mal Flagge zeigen


----------



## Levty (28. Juni 2012)

[ame="http://vimeo.com/44861237"]spornbike - bikes to misbehave on Vimeo[/ame]

Meine alte Butze in Heidelberg.

Bitte Fullscreen und HD.

Cheers.


----------



## Flugrost (28. Juni 2012)

gefällt!


----------



## guru39 (28. Juni 2012)

mir auch


----------



## lomo (28. Juni 2012)

Levty schrieb:


> ...
> Cheers.


----------



## Joshua60 (28. Juni 2012)

guru39 schrieb:


> mir auch



Seit wann gefallen Dir ölverschmierte Ketten. Ich krieg im Puff immer geschimpft, wenn sie nicht trocken ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (28. Juni 2012)

Joshua60 schrieb:


> .... Ich krieg im Puff immer geschimpft, wenn sie nicht trocken ist.


----------



## Pfalzgott (28. Juni 2012)

schöne Mugge!!!


----------



## HeavyBiker (28. Juni 2012)

Levty schrieb:


> spornbike - bikes to misbehave on Vimeo
> 
> Meine alte Butze in Heidelberg.
> 
> ...




an dem vid is einfach alles geil ... das vid ansich das bike die ölige kette der ort des geschehens die aufmachung die musik ... alles ... dafür 1000  


ich hab dafür von heut nur 2 runs vom 4X Training


----------



## guru39 (28. Juni 2012)

Joshua60 schrieb:


> Ich krieg im Puff immer geschimpft, wenn sie nicht trocken ist.




Zu Recht


----------



## Levty (29. Juni 2012)

Danke, Lob wird an den Produzenten weitergegeben.

War nicht unsere letzte gemeinsame "Produktion".

Over and out.


----------



## metalfreak (29. Juni 2012)

Endlich was vom Wheels Of Speed  Nächste Woche gehts dann gleich zu 2 weiteren Projekten. Eins in Berlin und die DM in Ilmenau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bogie (29. Juni 2012)

@ Lev:


----------



## Teufelstisch (29. Juni 2012)

Schlaflose Nacht:


----------



## Fibbs79 (29. Juni 2012)

Richtig  

Wieviel Bilder hast du insgesamt verballert?


----------



## Teufelstisch (29. Juni 2012)

Schankedön.  Gute Frage, waren glaube ich 1,8 GB an RAW-Files... auf jeden Fall ne Menge Ausschuss.


----------



## südpfälzer (30. Juni 2012)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Wieviel Bilder hast du insgesamt verballert?


 Eine Arbeitskollegin hatte letzte Woche auch die Idee, einen Blitz zu fotografieren. Sie hat 870 Aufnahmen gebraucht.

@ Teufelstisch: Ich finde Deine Bilder auch immer wieder klasse. Viele Deiner Motive kenne ich in natura, und ich bin immer wieder erstaunt, wie Du mir banal erscheinende Ansichten zu tollen Fotos verarbeitest.
Dafür mal einen großen Rundumschlag-


----------



## Kelme (30. Juni 2012)

Die Gäsbockbiker auf dem Zeltplatz Geiswiese irgendwo tief hinten im Stillen Tal (ne, noch weiter im Dunkeln).




Vertraute Runde von kelme_sis auf Flickr


----------



## metalfreak (30. Juni 2012)

Heut Mittag mal kräftig die Schweissproduktion angetrieben!


----------



## blutbuche (30. Juni 2012)

echt schönes bild !!


----------



## lomo (30. Juni 2012)

Heute unterwegs ....




Heute unterwegs von *lomo* auf Flickr

Und des war gestern ...




Gelb-grün von *lomo* auf Flickr


----------



## Teufelstisch (1. Juli 2012)

@südpfälzer: Hach, jetzt werd ich verlegen...  Danke, Lob freut mich immer! Vielleicht entdeckt mich und mein Talent ja doch noch jemand, so ganz hab ich die Hoffnung nicht aufgegeben. 

Heute war ich auch wieder unterwegs, hatte aber diesmal kein Glück; das Gewitter machte mir nen Strich durch die Rechnung. Keine Minute nach Ende des abschließenden Feuerwerks hörte es auf zu regnen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (1. Juli 2012)

Heute unterwegs ... mutterseelenallein:




Geisskopferhof von *lomo* auf Flickr


----------



## Radde (1. Juli 2012)

Bei gutem Wetter in Karlsruhe gewesen:





da gabs auch solch interessante Lichtmalereien:





und später dann Sch...wetter.


----------



## Teufelstisch (2. Juli 2012)

Ach, der Geisskopferhof - da muss ich auch endlich mal ne Tour dran vorbeilegen!


----------



## lomo (2. Juli 2012)




----------



## metalfreak (2. Juli 2012)

Der erste Analogfilm, auf dem auch Bikeaction festgehalten wurde:




Heidelberg




iXS GDC Winterberg


----------



## Andi 3001 (2. Juli 2012)

neue kamera und nach dem abi viel zeit..


----------



## `Smubob´ (3. Juli 2012)

Teufelstisch schrieb:


>


Was Farben  Das könntest du ja fast als Romantik-Kitsch-Postkarte verkaufen  Wobei... dazu müsste auf der Wiese ein kuschelndes Liebespärchen sitzen und aus dem See gerade ein Delphin raus hüpfen


----------



## FR.Chicken (3. Juli 2012)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> an dem vid is einfach alles geil ... das vid ansich das bike die ölige kette der ort des geschehens die aufmachung die musik ... alles ... dafür 1000
> 
> 
> ich hab dafür von heut nur 2 runs vom 4X Training




Hallo du hast doch sicherlich Aufnahmen vom Rennen 

Gruß Jens ( 214 )


----------



## HeavyBiker (3. Juli 2012)

von jedem rennlauf  bei dem ich mitgefahren bin 
ich werds die tage mal bearbeiten und hochladen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teufelstisch (3. Juli 2012)

@smubob: Das Liebespaar hätte sich aber nasse Hintern geholt... 

Bin momentan hochgradig knipssüchtig... hoffentlich klappt es mit dem Wetter morgen...


----------



## mac80 (3. Juli 2012)

Grz.


----------



## `Smubob´ (4. Juli 2012)

Teufelstisch schrieb:


> @smubob: Das Liebespaar hätte sich aber nasse Hintern geholt...


Wahre Liebe kann nichts erschüttern 

Man kann die Nässe ja auch einfach auf weniger unangenehme Stellen wie Knie und Handflächen verteilen...


----------



## Andi 3001 (4. Juli 2012)

mac80 schrieb:


> Grz.



extrem gut!


----------



## HeavyBiker (4. Juli 2012)

FR.Chicken schrieb:


> Hallo du hast doch sicherlich Aufnahmen vom Rennen
> 
> Gruß Jens ( 214 )



bitteschön


----------



## `Smubob´ (4. Juli 2012)

Teufelstisch schrieb:


>


Das Bild ist aktuell im Voting zum FdT - auf gehts! 




HeavyBiker schrieb:


> bitteschön
> 
> [4X Cup Pirmasens 2012]


Hmm, du fährst außen an einem Posten vorbei, du wirst in einem Lauf 4. und danach gehts weiter - wie geht das?  Bei dem Kurs ist Überholen nach der Brücke recht schwierig, oder? Wenn der Start schon quasi 3/4 des Rennens entscheidet ist irgendwie schade...

Ich dachte übrigens direkt am Anfang: Yeah, perfektes Lied für so ein Video!  Und ich hätte den Schlauch am Ende einmal gegen die Cam gehalten, wäre ein schönes Schlussbild gewesen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BejayMTB (4. Juli 2012)

Schöne Tour heute und mein Dank an die großen Laufräder bei den Treppen der Thingstätte.


----------



## HeavyBiker (4. Juli 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Hmm, du fährst außen an einem Posten vorbei, du wirst in einem Lauf 4. und danach gehts weiter - wie geht das?  Bei dem Kurs ist Überholen nach der Brücke recht schwierig, oder? Wenn der Start schon quasi 3/4 des Rennens entscheidet ist irgendwie schade...
> 
> Ich dachte übrigens direkt am Anfang: Yeah, perfektes Lied für so ein Video!  Und ich hätte den Schlauch am Ende einmal gegen die Cam gehalten, wäre ein schönes Schlussbild gewesen



das mit dem blauen pfosten kurz vorm ziel ging net anders um einen crash zu vermeiden... und wie es nach dem 4. platz weiter ging? punktesystem natürlich  2x2ter 1 dritter und 1 vierten haben gereicht fürs finale ...
überholmöglichkeiten gabs schon noch einige nach der brücke aber war bei den bodenverhältnissen schwer umzusetzen


----------



## guru39 (4. Juli 2012)

wollte euch es nicht ersparen


----------



## lomo (4. Juli 2012)

Slash


----------



## `Smubob´ (5. Juli 2012)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> punktesystem natürlich  2x2ter 1 dritter und 1 vierten haben gereicht fürs finale ...


Da sieht man, dass ich keine Ahnung von 4X Rennen habe


----------



## Dddakk (5. Juli 2012)

@gürü

..am Pedal!


----------



## guru39 (5. Juli 2012)

Nein, am Füss


----------



## FR.Chicken (5. Juli 2012)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> bitteschön




D A N K  E

Klasse


----------



## Fibbs79 (5. Juli 2012)

Wildsaufelsen mit little Wildsau:




Little Sus scrofa von fibbs79 auf Flickr


----------



## Optimizer (5. Juli 2012)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Wildsaufelsen mit little Wildsau:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ist das rosa Rad da rechts dein Neues???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (5. Juli 2012)

Und da sagt mal einer ich hab ne rot/grün Sehschwäche ....


----------



## `Smubob´ (5. Juli 2012)

Eher rechts/links Schwäche beim Opti


----------



## BejayMTB (5. Juli 2012)

Er meinte vermutlich das andere Rechts.


----------



## Fibbs79 (5. Juli 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Eher rechts/links Schwäche beim Opti



Opti stehst du noch immer auf dem Kopf?


----------



## lomo (5. Juli 2012)

kleine Feierabendrunde ...




Trifelsblick von *lomo* auf Flickr


----------



## Fibbs79 (6. Juli 2012)

Da war ich heute (gestern) auch ....


----------



## lomo (6. Juli 2012)

Ah, dann waren die Reifenspuren von dir?
Wenn es nicht superspontan gewesen wäre, hätte ich mich vorher gemeldet. Bin dann zum Abschluss auf dem Zeltplatz über den Schnapspfad aus dem Wald gepurzelt. Habe meine Nichte besucht ...


----------



## Levty (10. Juli 2012)

Ih, Stollenreifen:


----------



## Flugrost (10. Juli 2012)

Hey Lev, das Fahrgestell is doch viel zu klein ... oder hast Du da eine 185er Kurbel am Start?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (11. Juli 2012)

165.
Leider hast du recht. Beim nächsten Mal reserviere ich mir vorher eine...


----------



## Schneisenarbeit (12. Juli 2012)

ja servus der Herr,, montag mit am start???


----------



## HeavyBiker (15. Juli 2012)

hey leute... hab grad gesehen das mein tour abschlussbild foto des tages werden könnte 

also los : FR HT bilder FTW !!!  klickt GEFÄLT MIR auf das bild 

haut rein wenns euch gefällt


----------



## lomo (15. Juli 2012)

Schöner Ausblick heute ...




Maikammer von *lomo* auf Flickr

... mit allen Nachteilen:




Es is SiS-Training von *lomo* auf Flickr


----------



## Teufelstisch (15. Juli 2012)

Schöner Regenbogen!  Die wenigen schönen Seiten dieses Mistsommers!

Ergänzend: Hab am Sonntag mal ein wenig die Baustelle in der Walmersbach/Kaltenbach begutachtet (u. a. bin ich auch mal auf der etwas seltsam positionierten Wildbrücke rumgeturnt). Schon heftig, was für Erdmassen da unten bewegt und halbe Berge abgetragen werden. Ein kleiner Tunnel hätte es durch den Fels dort sicher auch getan... 





Am Namensgeber vorbei, nen alten Zickzacktrail ins Windelstal erkundet und dann steil rauf zum Langmühlblick bzw. der Randzonenklippe: 





Ein anderer machte es sich dort auch noch in der für kurze Zeit scheinenden Sonne bequem:


----------



## Teufelstisch (20. Juli 2012)

Des konn doch net sinn dass die Saarlänner weiter mit ihrer Schlääf do vor unserm schääne Deiwelsdisch rongschiere!





http://www.sielmann-stiftung.de/naturwunder/index.php


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scotty23 (21. Juli 2012)

Direkt mal für unseren Tisch gestimmt


----------



## LatteMacchiato (21. Juli 2012)

scotty23 schrieb:


> Direkt mal für unseren Tisch gestimmt



die (gelobte Land)schleife ist doch eine ganz andere Kategorie...


----------



## metalfreak (23. Juli 2012)

mal wieder was außerhalb der Region^^ War 3 Tage in Berlin unterwegs.


----------



## lomo (23. Juli 2012)

Teufelstisch schrieb:


> ...Schon heftig, was für Erdmassen da unten bewegt und halbe Berge abgetragen werden. Ein kleiner Tunnel hätte es durch den Fels dort sicher auch getan...


----------



## nismo2002 (24. Juli 2012)

Mal ein kleiner Teaser mit Material vom Sonntag... enjoy 

100% nette Leute unterwegs gewesen + gegenseitige Rücksichtnahme = viel Spaß und kein Streß --- wirklich scheen war's !!


----------



## metalfreak (24. Juli 2012)

Diese Woche gibts gleich 2 Videos. Hier der iXS Cup in Wildbad


----------



## Fibbs79 (24. Juli 2012)

nicht schön belichtet 




Alutech on the Rock von fibbs79 auf Flickr


----------



## el Zimbo (24. Juli 2012)

metalfreak schrieb:


> mal wieder was außerhalb der Region^^ War 3 Tage in Berlin unterwegs.


----------



## LatteMacchiato (24. Juli 2012)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> nicht schön belichtet
> 
> 
> 
> ...



awwa schöne Aussicht


----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (24. Juli 2012)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> nicht schön belichtet
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Da fällt es sich tief


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Supernoob (24. Juli 2012)

guru39 schrieb:


> wollte euch es nicht ersparen





Sind ein paar schöne Anregungen dabei


----------



## Fibbs79 (24. Juli 2012)

Pfalzwaldgeist schrieb:


> Da fällt es sich tief



Hatte nen Helm dabei


----------



## Haardtfahrer (25. Juli 2012)

Einen ham ´wer noch:

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2012/07...amin-klose-alias-metalfreak-im-ibc-interview/


----------



## Teufelstisch (25. Juli 2012)

Eine Etage höher als Fibbs79 - und bei besserem Licht: 





Weiter in the middle of nowhere:


----------



## Fibbs79 (26. Juli 2012)

Angeber


----------



## Teufelstisch (26. Juli 2012)

Eher Frühaufsteher...!  Den Kostenfels muss ich auch mal wieder mitnehmen bei Gelegenheit!


----------



## lomo (26. Juli 2012)

Teufelstisch schrieb:


> Eher Frühaufsteher...!



Wollt gerade sagen.
Momentan muss man ja früh raus um ne "klare" Atmosphäre zu erwischen ...


----------



## metalfreak (26. Juli 2012)

knallende Sonne in Frankreich 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/51290


----------



## donnersberger (26. Juli 2012)

Hübsch!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (27. Juli 2012)

Los geht's. Noch eine Woche bis hin.




Es geht los von kelme_sis auf Flickr


----------



## lomo (27. Juli 2012)

Kelme schrieb:


> Los geht's. Noch eine Woche bis hin.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was issen das fuer ne Trikotgroesse?


----------



## Houschter (27. Juli 2012)

Ist das Plakat beidseitig bedruckt?


----------



## Kelme (27. Juli 2012)

Muss mal nachschauen gehen


----------



## el Zimbo (27. Juli 2012)

Wie, das ist jetzt schon?!
Findet das Event nicht immer in einer sch... verregneten Herbstnacht statt?
Dieses Jahr fällt's (evtl.) in den späten Hochsommer.
Also schön die Kehlen befeuchten, sonst staubt's!


----------



## Teufelstisch (28. Juli 2012)

@lomo: Nicht nur.  Sonnenstand ist viel wichtiger; Gegenlicht macht eigentlich jedes Foto kaputt. "Sonne im Rücken und das Bild wird glücken!" 

@metalfreak:  - da wär ich jetzt auch gerne...!

Letztens hat mich als ich mit'm Dackelschneider die Eselsteige hoch bin was angestarrt:





Und nochwas aus'm tiefsten Urwald - schick isse geworden, die "neue" Hornesselwiese:





Burg Spongebob:





Und noch'n Sonnenuntergang auf'm Rehberg:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (28. Juli 2012)

Meine ersten Versuche als Knipser 

HD DH.


----------



## Levty (29. Juli 2012)

Kelme schrieb:


> Los geht's. Noch eine Woche bis hin.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Heute das Bike fertiggestellt. Bin so geil drauf!


----------



## Fibbs79 (30. Juli 2012)

Fixie nehm ich an


----------



## Kelme (30. Juli 2012)

Sagen wir mal so: Fixie-Piloten hatten bis jetzt bei der Rennleitung keinen wirklich leichten Stand.


Kelme - ich bin (auch) Rennleitung


----------



## kraft_werk (30. Juli 2012)

..ein paar schöne Pics der letzten Tour..


----------



## Levty (30. Juli 2012)

Kelme schrieb:


> Sagen wir mal so: Fixie-Piloten hatten bis jetzt bei der Rennleitung keinen wirklich leichten Stand.
> 
> 
> Kelme - ich bin (auch) Rennleitung


Stand musste erstmal können. 
Fahre free 2,0. Padabäääm!


----------



## Radde (30. Juli 2012)




----------



## Deleted 139833 (31. Juli 2012)

Schää!


----------



## Berghaemmerer (2. August 2012)

Jo, da schließ mich an, Stimmung gut eingefangen 
Leider war ich zum Zeitpunkt im Ösiland:


----------



## metalfreak (2. August 2012)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pirata (2. August 2012)

soo auch mal ein paar bilder..

Rheinebene mit Düsenjäger 






Friedensdenkmal:





Wald bei Sankt Martin 






saludo


----------



## Lynus (2. August 2012)

@metalfreak: Chapeau! 
Kaum zu glauben, dass deine Videos immer noch besser werden.


----------



## donnersberger (2. August 2012)

Berghaemmerer schrieb:


> Jo, da schließ mich an, Stimmung gut eingefangen
> Leider war ich zum Zeitpunkt im Ösiland:
> 
> (...)



hübsche Line, gleich mal auf die Wunschliste schreiben


----------



## metalfreak (3. August 2012)

nach längerer Pause hab ichs heut mal wieder aufs Rad geschafft:





Kröte am Weinbiet





gleich zu beginn der ersten Abfahrt machte es krach -.-


----------



## Quente (3. August 2012)

... und die Kröte war schuld?


----------



## metalfreak (3. August 2012)

Nene die gabs nur beim Uphill. Bergab gab das Schaltauge bereits bei nem kleinen Absatz den Geist auf. Den kläglichen Rest bekomm ich auch grad net vom Schaltwerk ab


----------



## -Itchy- (5. August 2012)

Pit Stop im Bikepark Trippstadt


----------



## basti.rlp (5. August 2012)

-Itchy- schrieb:


> Pit Stop im Bikepark Trippstadt



Mich reizt es wirklich mal bei euch vorbeizukommen. Ihr könnt doch sicherlich mal ein paar Tips oder Coachings verpassen? 

LG


----------



## Optimizer (6. August 2012)

Die Aufnahmen sind zwar schon zwei, drei Wochen alt, aber möchte ich trotzdem nicht vorenthalten:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (6. August 2012)

SiS 2012 von Keili auf Flickr

An der Mädchenkreuzung


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (6. August 2012)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Die Aufnahmen sind zwar schon zwei, drei Wochen alt, aber möchte ich trotzdem nicht vorenthalten:


Dr. Who! Und Orbital. Sehr gute Wahl


----------



## kraft_werk (6. August 2012)




----------



## storck-riesen (7. August 2012)

Hallo kraft_werk,

welche Abfahrt ist das?


----------



## DerandereJan (7. August 2012)

Sieht nach Wolkenbruchweg aus...


----------



## radon-biker-qlt (7. August 2012)

pirata schrieb:


> soo auch mal ein paar bilder..
> 
> Rheinebene mit Düsenjäger
> 
> ...




Hi,

mit was für einem Programm hast du das SW und Biker farbig bearbeitet?

Danke für die Info


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pirata (7. August 2012)

Hallo,

mit gimp und dort dann mit einer Maske 


saludo


----------



## radon-biker-qlt (7. August 2012)

pirata schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> mit gimp und dort dann mit einer Maske
> 
> ...



Hi Saludo,

danek für die Antwort.
Mit Gimb arbeite ich auch, aber den Befehl "Maske" kenne ich nicht

Würdest du mir eine kurze Beschreibung machen?
Bitte!

Danke


----------



## pirata (7. August 2012)

Hallo,

denke hier Freistellen mit Maske ist es ganz gut Beschrieben. Vom Prizinp her hast du eine Ebene die Schwarz Weiß ist. Die legt Fest was Freigestellt wird. In diesem Fall der weiße Bereich. Du kannst das ganze auch mit dem Pinsel malen. Auf die Freizustellende Ebene machst du dann die Maske und fügst die Schwarz / Weiß Ebene dazu. Wenn du noch Fragen hast kannst gerne Fragen.

so und noch ein Bild:





saludo


----------



## radon-biker-qlt (8. August 2012)

Hi Saludo,

vielen Dank für die Antwort und den Link.
Da werde ich mich gleich heute Abend daran arbeiten


----------



## Jester_Jones (9. August 2012)

Eröffnung des Bikepark Trippstadt am 19.08.2012


----------



## Kelme (12. August 2012)

Es war einen Versuch wert.




Schmalspurheld von kelme_sis auf Flickr


----------



## lomo (12. August 2012)




----------



## lomo (12. August 2012)

Getreu der Tageslosung ...




Tagesmotto von *lomo* auf Flickr

... schön langsam gemacht heute:




Genuss pur von *lomo* auf Flickr


----------



## Fibbs79 (12. August 2012)

Kommt mir bekannt vor


----------



## lomo (12. August 2012)

Echt jetzt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hardtail94 (14. August 2012)

Mal Video ein Video aus der Region von mir.


----------



## Teufelstisch (15. August 2012)

Zwischendurch mal wieder ne Meldung aus der Abteilung Landschaft...


----------



## kraft_werk (16. August 2012)

..von der heutigen Tour:


----------



## radon-biker-qlt (21. August 2012)

Teufelstisch schrieb:


> Zwischendurch mal wieder ne Meldung aus der Abteilung Landschaft...





Hi,

kannst du mir genau sagen, wo das ist und gibt es evtl. einen GPS-Track dazu?

Danke dir

Coole Bilder übrigens


----------



## Optimizer (21. August 2012)

radon-biker-qlt schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> kannst du mir genau sagen, wo das ist und gibt es evtl. einen GPS-Track dazu?
> 
> ...



Ich sprech jetzt mal frech für den Teufelstisch....
Die Bilder sind von überall (Pfalz) und nirgendwo (Lothringen/krummes Elsass) (wenn man draufklickt und bei ihm ins Album schaut, stehen die Lokalitäten übrigens mit dabei...), daher wirst du kaum nen GPS-Track davon bekommen.


----------



## Teufelstisch (21. August 2012)

Danke für's antworten, Opti! 

@radon-biker-qlt: Danke! Wie erwähnt, die Fotos sind wirklich von nahezu überall querbeet; um alles abzuradeln würde man locker mehrere Tage benötigen.  Einfach die Fotos als Anregung ansehen, ne Landkarte mit eingezeichneten Wegen nehmen - und sich die ein oder andere schöne Runde ausdenken!

Kann auch nicht mit speziellen Tourenvorschlägen dienen; fahr meistens viele direkte Wege, da das Fotos machen i. d. R. Priorität hat. Schöne Trails spielen da nur ne Nebenrolle.


----------



## mac80 (25. August 2012)

Grz.


----------



## Fibbs79 (25. August 2012)

Erdinger vom Fass würde ich bevorzugen ....
Schaut nicht ganz nach Pfälzer Wald aus 

Gruß

Fibbs - ich will auch in die richtigen Berge


----------



## -Itchy- (26. August 2012)

Heut, bei nicht ganz so tollem wetter, wieder ein wenig an den radfahrkünsten geschraubt.
Leider mit ohne vernünftige kamera.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Free_Rider94 (27. August 2012)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4i7zWb5Gq8A"]ItÂ´s Green      - YouTube[/nomedia]

Des Wäre dann mal ein Video von unserem Hometrail


----------



## Kelme (29. August 2012)

Seit heute auf Sendung: www.fernsehen-pfalz.de
Fernsichtmesstation auf der Kalmit.


----------



## HeavyBiker (29. August 2012)

gestern neuen pumptrack getestet der grad hier um die ecke bei mir is


----------



## .floe. (29. August 2012)

Wo genau?


----------



## HeavyBiker (29. August 2012)

sandhausen neben der hopfen gedenk stätte


----------



## .floe. (29. August 2012)

thnx!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyBiker (29. August 2012)

wenn du mal hin gehst sag bescheid, vieleicht hab ich ja zeit und kann mit kommen


----------



## Teufelstisch (30. August 2012)

Hier und da:


----------



## metalfreak (31. August 2012)

Aktuell im verregneten Leogang bei der WM

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/52328


----------



## guru39 (1. September 2012)

Heidelberg, DH


----------



## donnersberger (2. September 2012)

Downhill-Golf :d


----------



## lomo (3. September 2012)

"Ich hab schon 'n bisschen Kreuzschmerzen"


----------



## guru39 (3. September 2012)

treten statt beten


----------



## Carnologe (4. September 2012)

Die #379 ist geil


----------



## Radler-01 (4. September 2012)

was man alles Sonntagsmorgens so findet ...


----------



## lomo (4. September 2012)

Hahaha!

Sind am Sa. abend um 22 Uhr "rausgeworfen" worden.
Da hat die Rennleitung wohl im Dunkeln einiges liegen lassen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radde (4. September 2012)

Ferddiche Leits mit denne Klappräder!  Saugut!

Ich hab was aus dem Ordenswald:


----------



## lomo (4. September 2012)

Kuuuhl!


----------



## Timebandit (4. September 2012)

Respekt!!! Deine Fahrtechnik ist beneidenswert!!




Radde schrieb:


> Ferddiche Leits mit denne Klappräder!  Saugut!
> 
> Ich hab was aus dem Ordenswald:


----------



## HeavyBiker (5. September 2012)

da hat einer aber nochmal richtig an der skill schraube gedreht  lässiges video


----------



## Optimizer (6. September 2012)

Manchmal gibt es so Tage... man nimmt sich fest vor nach der Arbeit biken zu gehen, es ist herrliches Wetter. 2 min nachdem man losfährt, fängt es an zu regnen. So wie gestern in der Randzone. Fluchend irrt man durch den Wald, gerade mal 10 Minuten von zuhause entfernt. Urplötzlich findet man etwas, was wie ein Pfad aussieht, was fahrbar sein könnte... Und dann hat man ihn unverhofft gefunden: den "Shrine", ein Pfad schmal, eng, steil, verwinkelt, zwischen Felsen und Kiefern, hier und da Erikakraut, einfach episch.
Ich habe gestern meinen Shrine gefunden.....





Neben den sauengen Spitzkehren ist dies hier die kniffligste Passage:




Gruß
Der Optimizer - verliebt


----------



## Lynus (6. September 2012)

@Opti: Den Fels runter oder rechts um Wurzel und Baum herum ?


----------



## Fibbs79 (6. September 2012)

Ich dachte übers Moos surfen


----------



## Optimizer (6. September 2012)

Moossurfen ist die Alternative. Rechts am Baum vorbei geht nur mit Rennrad- oder CC-Lenker...

Gesendet von meinem HTC Desire mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Kelme (6. September 2012)

Radde schrieb:


> Ferddiche Leits mit denne Klappräder!  Saugut!
> 
> Ich hab was aus dem Ordenswald:
> 
> ...


Phasenweise auf dem Weg zu Danny McRadde. Sehr, sehr schön.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (6. September 2012)

Nicht aus der Region, keine Bilder, gar nix mit MTB .... aber ein Video


----------



## Radler-01 (7. September 2012)

Kelme schrieb:


> Phasenweise auf dem Weg zu Danny McRadde. Sehr, sehr schön.


 
... ich dacht´s mir auch: Schottland liegt in der Pfalz - beide Regionen haben schöne Landschaften, gute Getränke und coole bzw. sehr gute Biker ...

@radde: wie immer - CHAPEAU


----------



## lomo (9. September 2012)

Schää war's heute!




Just a perfect day von *lomo* auf Flickr


----------



## lomo (9. September 2012)

Hahahaha ... Hohe Loog!






We apologize for the sound


----------



## HeavyBiker (9. September 2012)

lomo schrieb:


> Schää war's heute!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




sneee?=


----------



## lomo (9. September 2012)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> sneee?=



weggeschnupft!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rmfausi (9. September 2012)

Von gestern auf einer Tour:





Treppen gabs da auch





Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Joshua60 (9. September 2012)

In der schwarz-rot-bunten Republik



schwarz-rot-bunt von JoshuaXo auf Flickr
ist gestern sogar etwas Blut geflossen



Blut von JoshuaXo auf Flickr

Treppen waren nur für die Fotografen und Cams ein Problem



rmfausi von JoshuaXo auf Flickr




vbausnu von JoshuaXo auf Flickr

Hinterrad-in-der-Luft-Bilder aber erst nach der Wiederholungsrunde




45/1100: schön wars von JoshuaXo auf Flickr


----------



## Optimizer (9. September 2012)

Ich Depp hab heut morgen um zehn in Hwt am Parkplatz gestanden und mich gewundert, dass keiner da war...

Gesendet von meinem HTC One V mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## `Smubob´ (9. September 2012)

Optimizer schrieb:


> ... gerade mal 10 Minuten von zuhause entfernt.
> ...
> Ich habe gestern meinen Shrine gefunden.....


Glückwunsch!  Wer möchte sowas nicht haben...?




Optimizer schrieb:


> Neben den sauengen Spitzkehren ist dies hier die kniffligste Passage


Hmm, Spitzkehren sind ja nicht meine Spezialität... aber der Fels sieht interessant aus. Wie viel Auslauf hat man etwa, wenn man den dropt? 




Optimizer schrieb:


> Moossurfen ist die Alternative. Rechts am Baum vorbei geht nur mit Rennrad- oder CC-Lenker...


RR-/CC-Lenker - nope. Moossurfen klingt gut, ist aber vermutlich in echt etwas steiler, als man auf dem Foto denken würde...?




lomo schrieb:


> Schää war's heute!


Ist das zufällig unweit vom oberen Kalmit-Parkplatz?


Kleiner Beitrag von mir: Donnerstag Abend, mal wieder Föhrlenberg, Abschiedsrunde vom guten, alten Torque...


----------



## rmfausi (9. September 2012)

@Optimizer
Schade das du nicht dabei warst, ich hatte eigentlich insgeheim gehofft das du am SAMSTAG mitfährst. Wir hatten auch lustige Sachen mit dem GPS erlebt und fast die zweite Hüttenankunft verpasst . 

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## lomo (9. September 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> ...
> Ist das zufällig unweit vom oberen Kalmit-Parkplatz?
> ...



Jep! 

So, damit ihr die Trends für 2013 nicht verpasst, so positioniert man neuerdings den Tacho:




Sattelrohrtacho von *lomo* auf Flickr


----------



## Fibbs79 (9. September 2012)

Und den Sender am HR?


----------



## HeavyBiker (9. September 2012)

na wenn einem die kmh egal sind und man hinterher nur km hm ect. wissen will isses doch ein guter platz


----------



## lomo (9. September 2012)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> na wenn einem die kmh egal sind und man hinterher nur km hm ect. wissen will isses doch ein guter platz



Das war auch die Intention des "Umsetzers", er wollte einfach eine "cleane" Optik an der Steuerzentrale haben.
Ich stell mir das nur gerade vor, wie man bei einer Abfahrt mal kurz die Geschwindigkeit ablesen will ...


----------



## HeavyBiker (9. September 2012)

hmmm... das gestaltet sich natürlich etwas schwierig 

achja mal bild von ner tour aufem hausberg mit junior


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (9. September 2012)

Goldich


----------



## HeavyBiker (9. September 2012)

hi hi danke


----------



## Carnologe (9. September 2012)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Goldich



Wer denn?


----------



## `Smubob´ (10. September 2012)

lomo schrieb:


> Jep!


Ist doch irgendwie markant, obwohl es einfach nur "ein Weg im Wald" ist 




lomo schrieb:


> Das war auch die Intention des "Umsetzers", er wollte einfach eine "cleane" Optik an der Steuerzentrale haben.
> Ich stell mir das nur gerade vor, wie man bei einer Abfahrt mal kurz die Geschwindigkeit ablesen will ...


Eine cleane Steuerzentrale ist echt was wert 

Das Ablesen ist ganz einfach, das geht so:









Carnologe schrieb:


> Wer denn?


Beide natürlich


----------



## star17 (11. September 2012)




----------



## guru39 (11. September 2012)

Beerfelden.


----------



## HeavyBiker (12. September 2012)

war samstag in stromberg und hatte sooo viel spass das ich montags spontan urlaub genommen hab und nochmal dort war... mit cam... eigentlich nur für bilder aber rausgekommen is ein bissi video material


----------



## Guent (12. September 2012)

Saugeil!!!

Super Video!

Ich wollte da letztes Wochenende auch hin... dann is mein Rad vorher kläglich verreckt...


----------



## HeavyBiker (12. September 2012)

freut mich das es gefällt 

das mit deinem bike is natürlich doof


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Guent (12. September 2012)

Wird wieder... hatte Glück: Achsenbruch auf der Strasse (nach WS-Abfahrt). Rad verkeilte sich im Rahmen und bremste besser als meine elenden Elixir R... 200 Puls in Rekordzeit...
Ich hof nur ich schaff´s dieses Jahr noch nach Stromberg, die schliessen wohl im November über den Winter und bei Regen is wohl zu...


----------



## Timebandit (12. September 2012)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> war samstag in stromberg und hatte sooo viel spass das ich montags spontan urlaub genommen hab und nochmal dort war... mit cam... eigentlich nur für bilder aber rausgekommen is ein bissi video material



Nice!
Ich muss da unbedingt mal hin. Sieht nach Spass aus. 
Greez,...........


----------



## HeavyBiker (12. September 2012)

Guent schrieb:


> Wird wieder... hatte Glück: Achsenbruch auf der Strasse (nach WS-Abfahrt). Rad verkeilte sich im Rahmen und bremste besser als meine elenden Elixir R... 200 Puls in Rekordzeit...
> Ich hof nur ich schaff´s dieses Jahr noch nach Stromberg, die schliessen wohl im November über den Winter und bei Regen is wohl zu...



na zum glück keinen schlimmeren abflug gehabt 
stromberg is dev. ne reise wert


----------



## Haardtfahrer (12. September 2012)

Hab´s dieses Jahr nicht in den Norden geschafft. Haben die Anlieger dort Junge bekommen? Hab irgendwie nicht so viele in Erinnerung. 

War da auch der No-Jokes-Trail dabei?


----------



## MalteetlaM (12. September 2012)

@ Haardtfahrer:
Ich war letztens auch in Stromberg und habe mit einem der Erbauer gequatscht. Laut ihm wird die Strecke permanent umgebaut.
Wenn ich mich nicht stark irre ist der No-Jokes-Trail nicht im Video.


----------



## HeavyBiker (12. September 2012)

doch ganz zum schluss is ein kurzes stück no joke , ab dem log ride... aber wie gesagt nur kurz da dort der akku am ende war 

anlieger wurden wirklich mehr und auch höher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radde (12. September 2012)

cooles video! - war da noch nie

hab heut aufgrund invalidität mal wieder festgestellt wie ineffizient wandern ist... vor allem bergab und in der stadt  paar bilder hab ich auch noch von der suppe.


----------



## rmfausi (12. September 2012)

Invalidität? Hab ich da was verpasst? Bein/Hand/Arm/Rippen gebrochen?

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Radde (12. September 2012)

Ach naja diesmal wars das schlüsselbein ^^


----------



## rmfausi (12. September 2012)

Oha, dann wünsch ich Dir noch gute Besserung und das alles ohne Probleme verheilt.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## donnersberger (12. September 2012)

Autsch, gute Besserung auch von mir!


----------



## metalfreak (12. September 2012)

Jaja das Schlüsselbein. Immer hat der Kerl was. Mach ma wieder, dass du aufs Rad kommst


----------



## Guent (12. September 2012)

Gute Besserung auch aus HD!

Weiss eigentlich Deine Krankenkasse von Deinen Videos?


----------



## HeavyBiker (12. September 2012)

Radde schrieb:


> Ach naja diesmal wars das schlüsselbein ^^



oh doof , gute besserung! geht aber recht fix... ich war mit platten und schrauben nach ca 8 wochen wieder aufem bike 

wenn du vor ende der stromberg saison wieder fit bist sollten wir da mal hingehen macht echt laune (naja bis auf den hochfahrteil  )


----------



## Fibbs79 (12. September 2012)

6 Wochen ohne Schrauben, Platten etc. 

Gute BESSERUNG!!!


----------



## HeavyBiker (12. September 2012)

naja bei mir wars schlüsselbein halt ein 7 teiliges puzzel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radde (12. September 2012)

Joah scheint ne standard bikerkrankheit zu sein.

Über puzzlearbeit haben se sich bei mir auch beschwert. Ist nun auch wieder 2 wochen her seit der OP von daher, läuft schon wieder recht gut.

@Guent: ich hoffs nicht ^^


----------



## HeavyBiker (12. September 2012)

ha ha sauber gemacht... fast wie meins


----------



## Teufelstisch (12. September 2012)

Coole Videos, Heavybiker & Radde! An Letzteren - tststs... du fährst einfach zu wild...! 

Hab letztens u. a. mal zwei vun-hier-no-do Ausflüge in die Northeast Territories gemacht. Schön da!



 

 

 

 





 

 

 

 



Und sonst so:


----------



## Guent (12. September 2012)

Hey, lasst mal die Röntgenbilder weg, ich fühl mich ja schon wie auf der Arbeit hier!


----------



## donnersberger (13. September 2012)

Hab jetzt endlich ne passende Reha-Strecke für mich gefunden 






Bissl die Gopro mitlaufen lassen... Paar Lokals gefilmt, die auch grad da waren. Der Videoschnitt ist von einem Bekannten.


----------



## lomo (13. September 2012)

Teufelstisch schrieb:


> ...



Schää!


----------



## .floe. (14. September 2012)

Hui, der Pumpi in Sandhausen ist ja größer als gedacht! Da muss ich bald auch mal hin. War letzten Sonntag in Trippstadt und bin dort den Pumptrack das erste mal gefahren. War ne Weile nicht dort, das letzte Mal war der noch nicht fertig...super gemacht! Machte auch mit dem Fully Laune 

Aber Sonntag gehts evtl erstmal wieder nach Beerfelden...


----------



## Guent (14. September 2012)

Den Pumptrack in Sandhausen würd ich mir auch gerne mal anschauen!
Hat jemand ne Adresse für mich?
Donge!


----------



## HeavyBiker (14. September 2012)

so richtig ne adresse gibts net aber am aldi in sandhausen vorbei dann dem weg folgen unter ner brücke durch am bauhof und gärten vorbei und dann auf der linken seite


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyBiker (14. September 2012)

.floe. schrieb:


> Hui, der Pumpi in Sandhausen ist ja größer als gedacht! Da muss ich bald auch mal hin. War letzten Sonntag in Trippstadt und bin dort den Pumptrack das erste mal gefahren. War ne Weile nicht dort, das letzte Mal war der noch nicht fertig...super gemacht! Machte auch mit dem Fully Laune
> 
> Aber Sonntag gehts evtl erstmal wieder nach Beerfelden...


 
dann komm doch heut abend um 18 uhr hin... bin unter anderem auch da


----------



## Guent (14. September 2012)

Danke für die Beschreibung, ich werd´s finden!
Nur leider lieg ich noch ein paar Tage krank zu Hause rum...nächste Woche schau ich mir das an!


----------



## .floe. (14. September 2012)

Heute leider keine Zeit dafür...werde mich mit zartbesaiteten Schlägern einem Federvieh widmen...wöchentliche Badminton Session


----------



## Kelme (15. September 2012)

Bergab von kelme_sis auf Flickr

War schön heute. Lecker und nahrhaft war es auch.




Spießbrode mit Zwiwwel un Brod von kelme_sis auf Flickr


----------



## Kaena (15. September 2012)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> dann komm doch heut abend um 18 uhr hin... bin unter anderem auch da



Warst du später noch dort? Habe nur den Döner und den Volker getroffen, mußte allerdings schon wieder kurz nach 19:00 gehn. 
Richtig schön angelegt das ganze, da hat man gute Arbeit gemacht. Der Pumptrack ist super geworden 
Übrigens vielen Dank an Flo und die vielen tollen Fahrer!!! Und natürlich an Döner für den Hinweis 
Die Fotosession hat sehr viel Spaß gemacht und nächstes Mal bleib ich ein wenig länger


----------



## .floe. (15. September 2012)

Whoa. Klasse Bilder. Vielleicht pack ich nächste Woche einfach mal das Rad ins Auto und komm direkt nach der Arbeit vorbei. Ist ja praktisch umme Ecke..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## accutrax (15. September 2012)

die bilder sind der hammer...

gruss accu


----------



## Teufelstisch (15. September 2012)

Jep, Klasse Bilder, Kaena!  Und Danke, lomo! 

Gestern Nachmittag ne schöne Erkundungstour über die Berge westlich von Annweiler gemacht. Da wimmelt es ja auch vor neuen "Premiumwanderwegen" mit edlen Hinweisschildern. Teils die Höllenbergtour (mit coolem Logo) und Geiersteine-Tour abgeradelt bzw. die teils doch ziemlich steilen und serpentinigen Abschnitte geschoben.



 

 

 



Wo zum Geier sind die Geier...!?


----------



## HeavyBiker (15. September 2012)

Kaena schrieb:


> Warst du später noch dort? Habe nur den Döner und den Volker getroffen, mußte allerdings schon wieder kurz nach 19:00 gehn.
> Richtig schön angelegt das ganze, da hat man gute Arbeit gemacht. Der Pumptrack ist super geworden
> Übrigens vielen Dank an Flo und die vielen tollen Fahrer!!! Und natürlich an Döner für den Hinweis
> Die Fotosession hat sehr viel Spaß gemacht und nächstes Mal bleib ich ein wenig länger



die bilder sind der hammer 

war leider doch nicht dort... war grad im begriff die firma zu verlassen
kam der chef und meinte: "he leibeigener hier geblieben es gibt noch zu tun" ...

jetzt wo ich deine geilen bilder seh könnt ich um so mehr kotzen 

bei der nächsten session will ich UNBEDINGT dabei sein !!!


----------



## Lynus (16. September 2012)

[quote0]war leider doch nicht dort... war grad im begriff die firma zu verlassen
kam der chef und meinte: "he leibeigener hier geblieben es gibt noch zu tun" ...[/quote]

Ich versuch grad, mir die Oberarme von deinem Chef vorzustellen, mit denen er DICH zum Bleiben überzeugen konnte


----------



## HeavyBiker (16. September 2012)

ha haa.... aber der hat leider ne ganz andere macht.... : den schlüssel zum goldspeicher !


----------



## Basty (16. September 2012)

@ Radde: Das Röntgenbild sieht genau so aus wie sich deine Schlüsselbein angefühlt hat.

Daher gute Besserung!


----------



## Kaena (16. September 2012)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> die bilder sind der hammer
> 
> war leider doch nicht dort... war grad im begriff die firma zu verlassen
> kam der chef und meinte: "he leibeigener hier geblieben es gibt noch zu tun" ...
> ...



Hey, vielen Dank an alle  Aber bei den tollen Radlern und DEM Gelände kann man nur gute Fotos machen. Wenn der Döner mal wieder vorbei schaut bin ich auch dabei 
 @Radde: schon wieder???? Auch von mir schnelle und gute Besserung!


----------



## lomo (16. September 2012)

Autobahn sucks! 




Vrrrroooommmm von *lomo* auf Flickr


----------



## Pfalzgott (17. September 2012)

lomo schrieb:


> Autobahn sucks!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



5er BMW???


----------



## lomo (17. September 2012)

Pfalzgott schrieb:


> 5er BMW???



E61
Woran erkannt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MisterCool (17. September 2012)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> hmmm... das gestaltet sich natürlich etwas schwierig
> 
> achja mal bild von ner tour aufem hausberg mit junior





Endlich ein richtig schönes Foto, immer mit einem guten Beispiel voraus..


----------



## HeavyBiker (17. September 2012)

hi hi danke


----------



## metalfreak (17. September 2012)

Am Wochenende ein wenig mit der Cam rumgespielt:




IMG_2006 von B.Klose auf Flickr




IMG_1993 von B.Klose auf Flickr




IMG_1955 von B.Klose auf Flickr


----------



## Pfalzgott (17. September 2012)

lomo schrieb:


> E61
> Woran erkannt?



Ganz klar an den Seitenbegrenzungsleuchten (was ein Wort) vorne in den Scheinwerfern!


----------



## HeavyBiker (17. September 2012)

metalfreak schrieb:


> Am Wochenende ein wenig mit der Cam rumgespielt:
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/bk-photo/7995243984/
> IMG_2006 von B.Klose auf Flickr
> ...


 

coole bilder , wie nennt sich der effekt oder selber regler gedreht? (sorry bin foto noob  )


----------



## Dddakk (18. September 2012)

@Heavy
Ist dein Großer auf den KS geradelt?


----------



## HeavyBiker (18. September 2012)

teilweise.... also wo es von der steigung her geht fährt er selber, wo es zu steil wird oder wirklich zuu lange bergauf geht schlep ich ihn ab


----------



## Dddakk (18. September 2012)

Respekt!   

Wir wagen uns auch langsam an den WS. KKC war "Baby" (sagt meine Große)


----------



## metalfreak (18. September 2012)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> coole bilder , wie nennt sich der effekt oder selber regler gedreht? (sorry bin foto noob  )



Kontrast und Lebendigkeit leicht hochgezogen. Ebenso Definition. Dann noch an den Kurven gedreht und mit den Tonwerten gespielt 

Gestern Abend war ich auch ma wieder im Wingert unterwegs. Schön gegen die Sonne gehalten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radde (19. September 2012)

Basty schrieb:


> @ Radde: Das Röntgenbild sieht genau so aus wie sich deine Schlüsselbein angefühlt hat.
> 
> Daher gute Besserung!



eben hats klick gemacht! 

Ja das war aber auch lustig, das erste mal RTW fahren und dann ist der Sani ein Biker 

Danke nochmal! 


und noch was von mir:





hoffentlich wirkts so wie es soll:


----------



## Fox 100 (19. September 2012)

In diesem Thread ist zwar Dirt-mäßig nicht so viel los. Hier trotzdem mal ein kurzes Video von gestern:
https://vimeo.com/49713117


----------



## IEffIEct (19. September 2012)

Hier haben wir da Video zu den Bildern von Kaena aus Sandhausen! Döner und ich haben ein bisschen was gefilmt und das ist draus geworden  

Wir hoffen es gefällt euch! 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Je0GR746_GM"]IEffIEct: Nice evening! - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## MisterCool (19. September 2012)

Fox 100 schrieb:


> In diesem Thread ist zwar Dirt-mäßig nicht so viel los. Hier trotzdem mal ein kurzes Video von gestern:
> https://vimeo.com/49713117



Schlicht aber gut gemacht.
Hat es bei dem einen Atzer weh getan?


----------



## HeavyBiker (19. September 2012)

IEffIEct schrieb:


> Hier haben wir da Video zu den Bildern von Kaena aus Sandhausen! Döner und ich haben ein bisschen was gefilmt und das ist draus geworden
> 
> Wir hoffen es gefällt euch!
> 
> IEffIEct: Nice evening! - YouTube



NICE ... schön stimmungsvoll  schade das ich net dabei sein konnte


----------



## Fox 100 (19. September 2012)

@MisterCool: Danke. Sind halt keine Kameraschwenks und so drin, da ich alles selbst gefilmt habe.    Nene tat nicht weh ;-) die Landung ist relativ weich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MisterCool (19. September 2012)

Und genau das ruhige Bild ohne Schwenks hat mir gefallen.
Für einen der es nie ausprobiert hat (wie ich) sehen solche "Unfälle" immer schmerzhaft  
lucky you! Ich beneide euch alle die sowas können


----------



## Fibbs79 (21. September 2012)

Kirschfelsen von fibbs79 auf Flickr




Kirschfelsen von fibbs79 auf Flickr




Holzbrückchen von fibbs79 auf Flickr


----------



## Optimizer (21. September 2012)

Grippe auskuriert?

Wir müssen unbedingt einen Termin mit Rainer wegen den United Switchbacks of the Randzone ausmachen....

Gesendet von vorm Fernseher


----------



## HeavyBiker (21. September 2012)

schöne bilder... will da auch mal hin ... wer läd mich ein?


----------



## Fibbs79 (22. September 2012)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Grippe auskuriert?
> 
> Wir müssen unbedingt einen Termin mit Rainer wegen den United Switchbacks of the Randzone ausmachen....
> 
> Gesendet von vorm Fernseher



... immer noch nicht richtig fit. Die Nase will einfach nicht aufhören zu laufen!
Hartnäckige Killerviren die ich da eingefangen habe.


----------



## Kelme (23. September 2012)

Falls Sie ihr Rad mal wieder im Dreck bewegt haben und der Punkt "Reinigung und Pflege" zu kurz kam, brauchen Sie sich nicht wundern, wenn da was wächst. Also entweder wachsen lassen, bis ein Christbaum oder Brennholz draus wird, oder vorher putzen.




Da wächst was von kelme_sis auf Flickr


----------



## Guent (23. September 2012)

Kelme schrieb:


> Da wächst was von kelme_sis auf Flickr


----------



## HeavyBiker (23. September 2012)

ha ha cool


----------



## DerandereJan (24. September 2012)

Radde schrieb:


> hoffentlich wirkts so wie es soll:



Sorry für die nOOb Frage Radde, aber wie macht man sowas? Wirkt SEHR gut!


----------



## Radler-01 (24. September 2012)

Kelme schrieb:


> Da wächst was von kelme_sis auf Flickr


 
das nenn ich mal einen vorbildlichen MTB-Fahrer: immer seinen Wald dabei  - und überall helfen beim Aufforsten 

Von wegen MTBler machen den Wald kaputt ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radde (24. September 2012)

@DerandereJan: das ist einfach ein hochkant panorama. also 5 bilder zusammengesetzt.


----------



## metalfreak (24. September 2012)

War zusammen mit der Radde in Todtnau. Hier mal mein Ergebnis


----------



## HeavyBiker (24. September 2012)

Geiles vid


----------



## Radde (24. September 2012)

meins braucht noch ^^ - hab intelligenterweise auch den halben samstag in form einer Sd-karte im wald verloren, deshalb is die motivation gering.


----------



## donnersberger (25. September 2012)

Paar Fotos vom letzten Besuch in Sandhausen:














Rest im Album..


----------



## Radde (26. September 2012)

Vom komischem Wetter am Montag, so nen intensiven regenbogen hab ich auch noch nie gesehn.

ausserdem: video


----------



## donnersberger (26. September 2012)

cooler Regenbogen


----------



## HeavyBiker (26. September 2012)

coole bilder vom pumpen, geiler regenbogen ...und verdammt ich muß dieses jahr noch nach todtnau damit ich wenigstens 1 mal war dieses jahr


----------



## kleinrad (27. September 2012)

Noch was aus Todtnau!





und noch mehr:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157631622878557/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bener (27. September 2012)

Radde schrieb:


> Vom komischem Wetter am Montag, so nen intensiven regenbogen hab ich auch noch nie gesehn.


----------



## guru39 (27. September 2012)

Radde schrieb:


> Vom komischem Wetter am Montag, so nen intensiven regenbogen hab ich auch noch nie gesehn.



So eins habsch auch


----------



## blutbuche (27. September 2012)

@donnersberger : das letzte .. !!!


----------



## Yves88 (28. September 2012)

Cooles Bild Guru


----------



## metalfreak (29. September 2012)

Aktuell in der Schweiz unterwegs. 

David Graf am Wallride


----------



## Kelme (29. September 2012)

Ok, keine "Action", aber dafür sehr aus der Region.




Lambrecht von kelme_sis auf Flickr




Ins Licht_1024 von kelme_sis auf Flickr




Am Festplatz von kelme_sis auf Flickr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kleinrad (29. September 2012)

noch was aus Todtnau:


----------



## Radde (29. September 2012)

Das 2. - richtig genial! 
Ich war ja Freitag morgen wandern nachdem mich mein arzt versetzt hat da hatte ich leider keine kamera dabei, aber ähnliche sonnenstrahlen und dann noch die jungen wildschweine die sich 10m vor mir am baum gewetzt haben. - passiert immer nur wenn man unbewaffnet ist... 

und heut war ich weit vom wald entfernt


----------



## Kelme (29. September 2012)

Da bin ich morgen. Ist Hockenheim, oder?


----------



## Radde (29. September 2012)

Yepp, exakt! War mal wieder sehr schön den Z4 zu hören, auch wenn der Hockenheimring keine so schöne Soundkulisse bietet wie die Nordschleife. Aber das Rennen war lustig und da Schubert sowieso mein Favorit ist freu ich mich um so mehr.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (29. September 2012)

Kelme schrieb:


>



keine Aktion aber verdammt gut ! 




Radde schrieb:


> und heut war ich weit vom wald entfernt


den Randstein kenn ich....


----------



## cougar1982 (30. September 2012)

die randsteine kenne ich auch, aber aus der selbstfahrenden perspektive sind die schöner.

der z4 ist schon ne nette kiste.


----------



## Kelme (30. September 2012)

Dann ist aber mal gut mit Autorennsport 




P1010853 von kelme_sis auf Flickr


----------



## Kelme (30. September 2012)

Kleine Zugabe


----------



## .floe. (1. Oktober 2012)

Tripp nach Trippstadt. War schön gestern!


----------



## metalfreak (1. Oktober 2012)

Wieder zurück aus der Schweiz. Hoffe, dass ich auch mal wieder in der Pfalz was an Foto/Video produziere.

Hier nutzt David Graf nen Fels als Wall und springt mit Style heraus - mMn passt der Schilderwald super dazu. Ansonsten wäre es irgendwie zu clean.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raddüdel (1. Oktober 2012)




----------



## Radde (1. Oktober 2012)

Wow, Seite 200! 
  @Kelme: Cool, habs mir dann Sonntags zuhause angeschaut, wurd ja nochmal dramatisch, auch wenn ich die Strafe für Engelhart etwas unnötig fand.

So ontopic kann ich auch:



 

Humbergturm im Juli.


----------



## lomo (1. Oktober 2012)

Es wird langsam Herbst von *lomo* auf Flickr


----------



## Teufelstisch (2. Oktober 2012)

Jep, wird so ganz langsam farbig - und stachelig!




  @Kelme: Schöne Nebbelbilder! 

War vorgestern mal etwas südlicher unterwegs:


----------



## Bener (2. Oktober 2012)

lomo schrieb:


> Es wird langsam Herbst von *lomo* auf Flickr





Ist das der Ungeheuersee?


----------



## lomo (2. Oktober 2012)

Bener schrieb:


> Ist das der Ungeheuersee?



Neee, ist der See beim Rasthaus an den Fichten (St. Martin)


----------



## e.x.y. (2. Oktober 2012)




----------



## lomo (2. Oktober 2012)

Anziehsachen ...


----------



## Kelme (2. Oktober 2012)

Ts, ts, ts - Verletzte bei den Bildern (da gibt es einen Invalidenthread) und Klamotten bei den Bildern. Mehr Schlachtplatte bitte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (2. Oktober 2012)

Kelme schrieb:


> Mehr Schlachtplatte bitte.



Wer hat gerufen?




schöne Kurve von fibbs79 auf Flickr




@Rothenstein von fibbs79 auf Flickr


----------



## Fusionrider (3. Oktober 2012)

Hallo zusammen,
hier der erste Videoversuch von meinem Bruder und mir. Ich hoffe es gefällt!


----------



## Carnologe (3. Oktober 2012)

Wer war heut noch alles in Frankreich?

Wir waren dort heute shoppen


----------



## kleinrad (4. Oktober 2012)

Bilder aus Todtnau:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/53105


----------



## XLS (4. Oktober 2012)

Fusionrider schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> hier der erste Videoversuch von meinem Bruder und mir. Ich hoffe es gefällt!


 geile strecke, coole bikes ,gutes wetter und top fahrer .respekt -sehr gelungen


----------



## Radde (4. Oktober 2012)

... beim letzten wärs echt zeit gewesen, dass ich vom berg runter komm  ohne licht, zu fuß und bei mäßiger Ortskenntnis... naja hab ja noch heimgefunden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 01wheeler (4. Oktober 2012)

Fusionrider schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> hier der erste Videoversuch von meinem Bruder und mir. Ich hoffe es gefällt!



Hi Paul, 
Schönes Vid und eine schöne Strecke habt ihr euch gebastelt. 

Gruß Frank


----------



## Benjamin13 (5. Oktober 2012)

Fusionrider schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> hier der erste Videoversuch von meinem Bruder und mir. Ich hoffe es gefällt!



Hammer Streifen...echt lässig Jungs


----------



## hossianajoe (6. Oktober 2012)

Ich habe Heute die Strecke entdeckt , gut gebaut!
Der Video ist für Anfänger sehr gelungen.
Lob an die Fahrer , super !


----------



## Kelme (7. Oktober 2012)

Nicht aus der Region, aber gerade live: http://live.redbull.tv/events/114/red-bull-rampage/


----------



## Lynus (7. Oktober 2012)

Danke Kelme, made my day!


----------



## lomo (7. Oktober 2012)

Mmmh von *lomo* auf Flickr


----------



## der-tick.de (8. Oktober 2012)

Fusionrider schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> hier der erste Videoversuch von meinem Bruder und mir. Ich hoffe es gefällt!



Ich muss da auch mal wieder hin! Super gemacht Paul! Sehr geiles professionelles Video! Macht richtig Lust!


----------



## Radde (8. Oktober 2012)




----------



## Bener (8. Oktober 2012)

Schönes Panörämä... Allerdings ist der untere Teil zu dünkel! Wär da nen digitaler Grauverlaufsfilter möglich?


Edit: Habs mal quick and dirty versucht. Ist das ok, oder soll ich es wieder löschen?







Bener


----------



## Radde (8. Oktober 2012)

Ist ok, auch ganz cool, aber da is mir etwas zu wenig kontrast und das grün zu künstlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RaZzzor (9. Oktober 2012)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VaaT1S7bsGg&feature=g-high-lik"]6. BBNR - Bikepark Beerfelden - YouTube[/nomedia]
6.BBNR


----------



## IEffIEct (10. Oktober 2012)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZrtsqttbKOw&feature=plcp"]IEffIEct: zusammenfassung vom 6.BBNR - YouTube[/nomedia]

Hab auch mal ein Kleines Video vom 6. BBNR zusammen geschnitten!


----------



## Teufelstisch (11. Oktober 2012)

Farbenrausch:





...jeden Sonnenstrahl nutzen. Mit Goldenem Oktober wird es dieses Jahr wohl nüscht mehr...


----------



## Radde (11. Oktober 2012)

...immer noch am wandern ^^


----------



## Optimizer (11. Oktober 2012)

@Teufelstisch: ist das schöne bunte Pädel bei uns in der Kante?


----------



## Teufelstisch (11. Oktober 2012)

@Optimizer: Meinste was zu erkennen...?! Ich wollte schon fragen, ob's jemandem bekannt vorkommt, hatte aber wenig Hoffnung.  Also nicht ganz bei uns; das grün-gelbe Kreuz vom Helmbachweiher hoch Richtung Schuhmacherstiefel / Heldenstein. Ein sehr schänes Pädelsche!
  @Radde: Schön!  Muss auch mal wieder zu und nach Sonnenuntergang auf Tour gehen... Ein transportables Stativ für in den Rucksack (28 cm Packmaß) hab ich mir auch schonmal auf den demnächst fälligen Einkaufszettel gepinselt!


----------



## Radde (11. Oktober 2012)

Schau dass es recht robust und stabil ist. Das Mehrgewicht nimmt man halt in kauf, durch Wind verwackelte langzeitbelichtungen nicht. 

"...hoch Richtung Schuhmacherstiefel..." Den  Weg hab ich ja sogar auf google trailview  
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/19068


----------



## Teufelstisch (11. Oktober 2012)

Man muss da halt Kompromisse eingehen, hundertpro stabil isses Kundenrezensionen zufolge voll ausgefahren natürlich nicht mehr; aber die volle Arbeitshöhe brauch ich für die Fotos, die mir vorschweben auch eh nicht.

Welcher Ort ist das eigentlich auf dem letzten Nachtfoto?


----------



## Radde (11. Oktober 2012)

Teufelstisch schrieb:


> Welcher Ort ist das eigentlich auf dem letzten Nachtfoto?



Ist Neustadt. Alle Bilder sind aufm Nollenkopf entstanden, wollte eigentlich noch länger bleiben aber die Wildschweinis hatten mich langsam aber sicher umzingelt. die müssen meine Kastanien gerochen haben. Aber mit dem Kerwelärm wars sowieso nicht so schön wie wenn man sonst nachts im wald ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bener (13. Oktober 2012)

Hinten erkennt man die Burgruine Stauf bzw der Hügel, auf dem die mal stand. Ist bei Eisenberg zwischen Lautern und Grünstadt. Wohn da umme Ecke.


----------



## metalfreak (13. Oktober 2012)

Da ich immer noch auf der Suche nach dem perfekten SW Film bin gibts wieder ne Ladung analog. Diesmal testete ich den Fomapan 400 in meiner Canon AE-1 + 50mm 1.8

Bilder sind nicht nur aus der Region 




















Noch mehr gibt es hier: http://www.lomography.de/homes/metalfreak/albums/1899048-canon-ae-1-fomapan-400


----------



## Kelme (14. Oktober 2012)

Ob der Papa jetzt schimpft, wenn ich mir statt der Salzstangen ein Bier nehme?




Ob's einer merkt? von kelme_sis auf Flickr

Die Sonder-VP 5 km vor dem Ziel beim Wasgau-MTB-Marathon in Lemberg (den Ausdruck "der Wasi" find ich grässlich). Großes Feld - feine Trailanteile auf der 45-er, 85-er und 110-er Strecke. Ich hatte mich für die 65-er entschieden und das war doch eher breitwegig angelegt. Für die langen Distanzen mit mehr Trails hat aber dieses Jahr die Fitness nicht gereicht.
Das Wetter war a Drraum und die Stimmung bestens. Nette Gespräche geführt und manch einem kann vielleicht sogar noch geholfen werden. Krönung des Tages: Ich habe erstmals bei der Tombola was gewonnen 


Kelme - schwere Beine ab ins Bett


----------



## hossianajoe (14. Oktober 2012)

Wollte auch mal wieder ein Bild Posten!
Leider weiß ich nicht mehr, wie man die Bilder größer in die Ansicht bekommt!?
Wer kann mir helfen?


----------



## Joshua60 (14. Oktober 2012)

Das war mal wieder ein super Wasgaumarathon! Danke ans Orga-Team!!! Auf schwerem Boden die 65er Strecke absoviert. Mit Schutzblechen auch schön sauber geblieben. Gerade noch rechtzeitig zur Tombola gekommen und da im höchsten Maße erfolgreich teilgenommen. Hotelgutschein und geführte MTB-Tour. Auch der Sohnemann hat was gewonnen. Die gelungene Vorbereitungstour zum Gäsbock und der wilden 13!


----------



## Berghaemmerer (14. Oktober 2012)

Spass mit den Kumpels gestern in T-Town und Test der neu geshapten 3.ten Wall:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyBiker (14. Oktober 2012)

sehr nice  wenn du genau diesen weg bis unten fährst , wie lange schiebst wieder hoch?


----------



## Berghaemmerer (14. Oktober 2012)

So lange bis ich wieder oben bin 
In ca 3-4min sollte man wieder auf dem Starthügel sein, sind ja nur ca 25 Höhenmeter und aufm direkten Weg neben der Big-Air Line abgekürzt nur etwa 150m Weg


----------



## HeavyBiker (15. Oktober 2012)

ha ha des is ja garnix im gegensatz zu dem was wir hier manchmal so schieben 
wie isses denn im nassen so zu fahren, weil wetter is ja im mom glückssache


----------



## Berghaemmerer (15. Oktober 2012)

Bei 30-40 Abfahrten kommt auch was zusammen zumal man runter auch feste treten muss damits glüht. Die großen Walls sind problemlos auch nass zu bewältigen, von der Dritten hab ich noch keine Erfahrung, da würd ich erstmal ne weiche Mischung bevorzugen. Der Rest ist kein Problem wobei bei strömenden Regen die Strecken auch zu sind, allerdings ist der Boden ziemlich sandig und dank aufwändiger Drainagen recht schnell wieder befahrbar


----------



## HeavyBiker (16. Oktober 2012)

danke für die infos 
...hatte dieses jahr vieeeel zu wenig airtime


----------



## Teufelstisch (16. Oktober 2012)

Erster kurzer Nachtritt der Wintersaison gestern abend:


----------



## metalfreak (16. Oktober 2012)

Bei dir ist schon Winter?!


----------



## Teufelstisch (16. Oktober 2012)

Irgendwie schon; Temperaturen von 5-7 Grad, lange Hose, Winterjacke und -handschuhe, Nässe, frühe Dunkelheit - Ja!


----------



## `Smubob´ (16. Oktober 2012)

Kann ich irgendwie nachvollziehen... alles was Teufelstisch geschrieben hat + Licht dauerhaft am Allzweck-Hardtail montiert fühlt sich schon irgendwie nach Winter an


----------



## Radde (17. Oktober 2012)

von Winter will ich mal nich sprechen, eher herbstliches Wetter.

mehr in den alben:

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/1i34oemq7ls83nf/1tI39a29mw
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/dss5ps7cn57f9s1/r45zRfa-mp

ausserdem noch was vom weinfest:





was vom Gimmeldinger Wagen:






Trotz Regenrennen kaum Überholmanöver und so die Startposition ins Ziel getragen. Ich denke das lag auch an dem fliegendem Start und der engen Streckenführung.
Da sollte Die Rennleitung mal nachbessern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teufelstisch (17. Oktober 2012)

Alles Definitionssache, "Wintersaison" ist bei mir nach Sonnenstand betrachtet ganz allgemein das dunkle Halbjahr zwischen Herbst- und Frühjahrsanfang. 

Jahreszeitlich natürlich noch Herbst - und die Temperaturen passten heute auch wieder!


----------



## Kelme (17. Oktober 2012)

Au fein. Fliegenpilzkollektion. Es gibt dieses Jahr Unmengen davon.




Fliegenpilzgruppe_10224 von kelme_sis auf Flickr




Rot-Grün_1024 von kelme_sis auf Flickr


----------



## Radde (17. Oktober 2012)

sind mir auch einige über den weg gelaufen aber die sahen alle annerschd aus:


----------



## Fibbs79 (17. Oktober 2012)

ich glaub ich steh im Wald ....


----------



## Optimizer (17. Oktober 2012)

Darauf ein Pil(s)z. Ist auch aus der Region...


----------



## Teufelstisch (18. Oktober 2012)

Heimat:


----------



## HeavyBiker (19. Oktober 2012)

Berghaemmerer schrieb:


> So lange bis ich wieder oben bin
> In ca 3-4min sollte man wieder auf dem Starthügel sein, sind ja nur ca 25 Höhenmeter und aufm direkten Weg neben der Big-Air Line abgekürzt nur etwa 150m Weg



gibts eigentlich nen eigenen t-town fred? wenn ja wo.... will da morgen mal auftauchen


----------



## Berghaemmerer (19. Oktober 2012)

Glaube nicht, könnte man tun, es gibt aber auch ne Facebookgruppe, wenn du willst kann ich dich (und jeden anderen Interessierten) hinzufügen


----------



## Fibbs79 (19. Oktober 2012)

eigentlich wollte ich mal wieder an den Nonnenfelsen im Bärenbrunnertal, leider wurde der Weg wegen Forstarbeiten gesperrt 
Der Trail zum Bärenbrunnerhof runter war auch schon breiter:



breite Stelle des Trailz von fibbs79 auf Flickr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radde (19. Oktober 2012)

Ui, radfahrn... müsst ich auch mal wieder machen.

Aber gut heute morgen mal nochmal mit der kamera unterwegs gewesen:











möhr: https://www.dropbox.com/sh/tyf2od8xdnidhb2/5j5IRh55DU

achja ne timelapse hab ich ja auch noch:


----------



## Optimizer (20. Oktober 2012)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> eigentlich wollte ich mal wieder an den Nonnenfelsen im Bärenbrunnertal, leider wurde der Weg wegen Forstarbeiten gesperrt
> Der Trail zum Bärenbrunnerhof runter war auch schon breiter:
> 
> 
> ...



Schöne Aheadkappe :thumbup:

Ich mach mich heut Mittag ins wilde Randzonistan auf, neue Trails und Switchbacks suchen. Hab da nen heißen Tipp bekommen...


----------



## FR.Chicken (20. Oktober 2012)

Habe auch mal eins.



[ame="http://vimeo.com/50778590"]Dehäm on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (20. Oktober 2012)

FR.Chicken schrieb:


> Habe auch mal eins.
> 
> 
> 
> Dehäm on Vimeo



Sehr schön, vorallem die Szenen die mit die ohne Helmcam sind.


----------



## LX2000-Fan (20. Oktober 2012)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> eigentlich wollte ich mal wieder an den Nonnenfelsen im Bärenbrunnertal, leider wurde der Weg wegen Forstarbeiten gesperrt
> Der Trail zum Bärenbrunnerhof runter war auch schon breiter:
> Bild



War ich gestern auch Leider zu schnell unterwegs und zweimal hingelatzt
De abgsperrte Weg hedsch kenne äch fahre  War kä änzicherer Bääm quer geläche


----------



## Kelme (20. Oktober 2012)

Für Liebhaber der klassischen Fotographie.
Das komplette Set geht für kleines Geld weg.




Canon AE1 von kelme_sis auf Flickr

Canon AE1-Programm
50 mm - 1.8f
Tokina 35-70mm -2.8f durchgängig als Drehzoom
Tokina 80-200mm - 2.8f durchgängig als Schiebezoom
Metz Mecablitz 45CT4
Tasche gibt es auch noch bei.
Alleine der Köcher für das große Tokina ist als Transportschutz für hochwertiges Trinkgut (Whiskey) bestens geeignet.

Ich würde am liebsten hier in der Pfalz weiter geben und nicht groß in der Welt rumverschicken. Kleiner Preis als VHB per PN.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fusionrider (20. Oktober 2012)

Ich möchte mich mal in die wunderschönen Herbstbilder vor mir einreihen...


----------



## Joshua60 (20. Oktober 2012)

Niemand hat die Absicht nun nach S1/S2-Trails im Pfälzer Wald zu fragen


----------



## HeavyBiker (20. Oktober 2012)

ha ha ein geileres gefährt wie das gibts net für nen familien rad ausflug


----------



## HeavyBiker (20. Oktober 2012)

Fusionrider schrieb:


> Ich möchte mich mal in die wunderschönen Herbstbilder vor mir einreihen...



echt nice


----------



## Berghaemmerer (20. Oktober 2012)

Fusionrider schrieb:


> Ich möchte mich mal in die wunderschönen Herbstbilder vor mir einreihen...



Kommt gut rüber, schöne Kombination von Herbst und sehenswertem Radfahren


----------



## Berghaemmerer (20. Oktober 2012)

War gestern zu faul zum Pedalieren, dafür musste der Pilot Power ein paar Federn lassen


----------



## HeavyBiker (20. Oktober 2012)

na das sind doch mal bilder aus der region  ... hab meine 848 schon in den winterschlaf geschickt


----------



## DonCamilllo (21. Oktober 2012)

Heute beim Weinbiet- Bergstein:


----------



## saturno (21. Oktober 2012)

Joshua60 schrieb:


> Niemand hat die Absicht nun nach S1/S2-Trails im Pfälzer Wald zu fragen




und führe uns nicht in versuchung


----------



## Optimizer (22. Oktober 2012)

Gestern in der tiefsten Randzone Pfadkultur vollzogen, sprich: alte, verfallene Pfade gesucht (und teils gefunden). Dabei unterwegs die geniale Herbstnatur genossen und bewundert.

Storrwoog:




Pilz und Moos und Tau:




Naturbächel:




Pilsfamilie auf der ehemaligen NIKE-Flugabwehrraketenstellung Salzwoog/Braunsberg:




Die alte Militärstrasse zwischen Braunsberg/Mückenkopf/Neudahner Weiher muss ich mir für's zukünftige Crossern merken:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (22. Oktober 2012)

Mit der Tochter unterwegs:




On the Trail von fibbs79 auf Flickr


----------



## Houschter (22. Oktober 2012)

Iss des ä Hang-Bike für Linksrum?


----------



## Kaena (22. Oktober 2012)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Mit der Tochter unterwegs:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Süß, die Kleine  



War am Samstag das erste Mal mit dem dem Herrn Donnersberger im Bikepark Trippstadt. Hat mir sehr gut gefallen und es war bestimmt nicht das letzte mal


----------



## HeavyBiker (22. Oktober 2012)

hey Linda , echt super geile bilder und vielen dank !!!
war echt ein geiler tag dort und bin froh das ich endlich mal hin geschaft hab  

echt geil


----------



## HeavyBiker (22. Oktober 2012)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Mit der Tochter unterwegs:
> 
> 
> On the Trail von fibbs79 auf Flickr



cooles bild  so is recht gleich ab in den wald 

werd mit meinem junior in 2 wochen auf dem feldberg nähe todtnau unterwegs sein


----------



## Fibbs79 (22. Oktober 2012)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> cooles bild  so is recht gleich ab in den wald
> 
> werd mit meinem junior in 2 wochen auf dem feldberg nähe todtnau unterwegs sein



Hat ihr richtig gut gefallen.
War ihre erste Trailabfahrt - und der Alte hatte ganz schön Probleme hinterherzukommen 




Felsentor von fibbs79 auf Flickr




Abfahrt von fibbs79 auf Flickr


----------



## Kaena (23. Oktober 2012)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> hey Linda , echt super geile bilder und vielen dank !!!
> war echt ein geiler tag dort und bin froh das ich endlich mal hin geschaft hab
> 
> echt geil



Danke  Vom Döner kommen ja auch noch ein paar.


----------



## HeavyBiker (23. Oktober 2012)

Kaena schrieb:


> Danke  Vom Döner kommen ja auch noch ein paar.



bin auch da schon gespannt


----------



## metalfreak (24. Oktober 2012)

Gestern mal ne 30km Tour gemacht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teufelstisch (25. Oktober 2012)

Tolle Fotos aus Trippstadt, Linda!  Bin auf meiner Runde heute auch kurz am Bikepark vorbeigefahren, nachdem ich im Karlstal mein transportables Stativ ausprobiert hab. Bei Gelegenheit mach ich vielleicht ja auch mal nen Halt für ein paar Action-Fotos am Bikepark...!

Aber erstmal wieder die ruhigere Variante; schöne Natur, im Speziellen der Herbst im Pfälzerwald:


----------



## Kaena (25. Oktober 2012)

Auch deine "ruhigere" Variante vom Pfälzer Wald gefällt  Sehr schöne Herbstimpressionen!
Bin aber auch schon auf Actionpics von dir gespannt


----------



## MisterCool (25. Oktober 2012)

Das letzte mit etwas mehr von dem Weg rechts (also etwas mehr nach rechts schwenken) wäre richtig toll

Das zweite ist nix und beim ersten fehlt irgendwie ein "Hauptmotiv", das Auge bleibt an nichts "hängen"


----------



## Teufelstisch (25. Oktober 2012)

@Kaena: Danke! War ein wenig zu spät dort, weshalb die Sonne kaum noch ins Tal kam. Aber im Herbst immer nen Besuch wert! In der Kategorie Action bin ich ja totaler Anfänger. Mal sehen! 
  @MisterCool: Danke für's (wenn auch recht knappe) Feedback. Wie man's macht...


----------



## Optimizer (25. Oktober 2012)

Teufelstisch schrieb:


>





MisterCool schrieb:


> Das zweite ist nix und beim ersten fehlt irgendwie ein "Hauptmotiv", das Auge bleibt an nichts "hängen"



Also irgendwann bleibt man beim zweiten entweder am Holländerklotz oder am L-Turm hängen. Bin ich da richtig, Mr. Teufelstisch!?!

Geniale Pics


----------



## Teufelstisch (25. Oktober 2012)

@Optimizer: Da spricht der Randzonen-Kenner; Richtig erkannt!  Das Dritte entstand übrigens kurz davor an den Sieben Buchen vor Hofstätten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MisterCool (25. Oktober 2012)

> wenn auch recht knappe


 
OK, etwas genauer

Das letzte: entweder den Wege unte rechts abschneiden (wirkt so am Rande unharmonisch) und nur die linken/oberen 3/4 behalten, oder mehr von dem Weg zeigen

Das erste: zu viele Einzelteile, keines davon ist ein Hauptobjekt/Motiv, man kann sich auf nichts konzentrieren. Also enweder ein Hauptobjekt durch grösse hervorheben oder durch Schärfentienspiel ein Objekt "bevorzugen"
Und das Bild kippt nach rechts 

Das zweite: man weis nicht ob der Stein das Hauptmotiv ist (dafür müsste es etwas grösser werden) oder der schöne Weg dahinter. Also entweder den Stein hervorheben (linke/obere 3/4 des Fotos behalten) oder hinter dem Stein knipsen, aber den Weg nicht so mittig anvisieren

Bei allen sehr schöne Farben!!!

Und wie immer, es ist alles Frage des persönlichen Geschmacks und des persönlichen Empfindens für die Harmonie und Bildschnitt


----------



## Radde (25. Oktober 2012)

es braucht mMn nicht immer Hauptmotive, das erste ist super. Suchbilder haben auch ihren Reiz. Aber beim 2. und 3. kann man so zustimmen.

Ich find, dass ist manchmal das Problem von gelernten Fotografen, die gehn viel zu oft nach dem eingeprügeltem Schema vor (Bsp. hier mit dem Hauptmotiv oder goldener Schnitt) Ist sicher zu 90% auch richtig so aber manchmal ist experimentieren die bessere Wahl


----------



## Teufelstisch (25. Oktober 2012)

@MisterCool: Ich persönlich bin kein großer Fan der sich für Wissenschaft haltenden Disziplin der exzessiven Fotokritik - auch wenn ich mich über jede Art von Feedback freue. Der letzte Satz bringt es nämlich auf den Punkt; daher spare ich mir, jetzt groß detailliert drauf einzugehen, weil es wirklich immer äußerst von subjektivem Empfinden abhängig ist. Man könnte ja wenn man denn wollte zu jedem Foto ne mind. 5-seitige Abhandlung schreiben! 

Zum Dritten Foto (Dunst): Mag sein, allerdings kannst du da du nicht dort warst ja nur erahnen, wie es dort ausgesehen haben könnte und was wie wirklich besser gewesen wäre...  Ich hab natürlich auch Varianten mit unterschiedlichen Brennweiten / Ausschnitten - und fand dieses hier am harmonischsten; nur hier kommt das dunstige Licht (das eigentliche Motiv) am besten rüber. Ein völlig langweiliger, schattiger Forstweg, für den dann angestrahltes buntes Laub links weggeschnitten wird oder das dunstige Licht minimiert und an den Rand gedrängt wird, macht es nicht wirklich harmonischer. Der Fitzel Weg am unteren rechten Rand stört mich auch nicht.

Zum Zweiten: Auch da habe ich unterschiedliche Varianten, auch mit Fokussierung auf den mittleren Stein (mehr Weg) und unterschiedlichen Betrachtungswinkeln. Die auch etwas für sich haben, aber soll ich hier 5x dasselbe Foto posten...?!  Im Grunde soll es doch genau die Wirkung haben, primär der Stein (im Fokus) mit herbstlichem, unschärfer werdenden Weg mit zwei weiteren Grenzsteinen dahinter.

Zum Ersten: Nö. Das ist Landschaftsfotografie, also rechtwinklige, möglichst scharfe Abbildung eines Teils der Natur. Komplett. Das "Objekt" oder Motiv ist nunmal die gesamte Szenerie. Geist und Auge mögen auch manchmal faul sein, aber da muss das letztere halt mal ein wenig auf Wanderschaft gehen...! Und ja, die leichte Schräge ist da, aber vernachlässigbar bzw. auch Verzerrungsbedingt.

Detail-Bildkritik wie diese dann bitte lieber im Album oder Hobby-Fotografen-Thread im OT-Forum!


----------



## MisterCool (25. Oktober 2012)

> Danke für's (wenn auch recht knappe) Feedback. Wie man's macht...





> Detail-Bildkritik wie diese dann bitte lieber im Album oder Hobby-Fotografen-Thread im OT-Forum!



Was nun? Knap oder Lang?
Weist Du was Du willst?


----------



## Teufelstisch (25. Oktober 2012)

Nein, offensichtlich nicht!


----------



## Fibbs79 (25. Oktober 2012)

Häuselstein von fibbs79 auf Flickr




do geht´s wieder nunner von fibbs79 auf Flickr




Gipfelkreuz von fibbs79 auf Flickr




Ausblick von fibbs79 auf Flickr




Absturzgefahr 1 von fibbs79 auf Flickr




Fahrbar Nr.1 ? von fibbs79 auf Flickr




Fahrbar Nr.2 ? von fibbs79 auf Flickr

bitte keine Kritik an meinen Bilder, wenn dann war der "Automatikmodus" schuld 
  @Teufelstisch: mir persönlich gefallen deine Bilder sehr gut


----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (25. Oktober 2012)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/fibbs79/8122315283/
> Häuselstein von fibbs79 auf Flickr
> 
> 
> ...


 
Da war ich letzen auch. Gibt echt genialen Serpentinen dort hinten.


----------



## Teufelstisch (26. Oktober 2012)

Die vielen "Absturzgefahr"-Schilder auf den neuen Premiumwegen find ich so geil... hat was in der Qualität von "Trocknen Sie Ihr Haustier nicht in der Mikrowelle!


----------



## metalfreak (26. Oktober 2012)

Gestern auf dem Weinbiet gewesen und danach noch mit der Radde im Ordenswald rumgefahrn 




DSCF0020 von B.Klose auf Flickr




DSCF0022 von B.Klose auf Flickr




DSCF0027 von B.Klose auf Flickr




DSCF0030 von B.Klose auf Flickr




DSCF0038 von B.Klose auf Flickr


----------



## kraft_werk (26. Oktober 2012)

Am Mittwoch auf dem Weg zum L#


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerandereJan (26. Oktober 2012)

Wir waren letztes WE auch mal zum Kurzbesuch am Weinbiet... Super Inversionswetterlage! Liebe Grüße an dieser Stelle an den zufällig getroffenen @Flugrost ! Isch hoff ihr wisst, wie schee ihrs habt!


----------



## Pfalzgott (26. Oktober 2012)

metalfreak schrieb:


> Gestern auf dem Weinbiet gewesen und danach noch mit der Radde im Ordenswald rumgefahrn
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das erste Bild ist der Hammer, zeigt so richtig schön die Herbststimmung 
Lecker Bierchen


----------



## guru39 (26. Oktober 2012)

ohne Worte


----------



## Radler-01 (26. Oktober 2012)

ist zwar nicht aus der Region (und für mich ein neues Video), aber so laß ich mir die schmalbereiften gefallen...:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ZmJtYaUTa0&feature=share"]Martyn Ashton - Road Bike Party - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## kraft_werk (26. Oktober 2012)

guru39 schrieb:


> ohne Worte



 ..falsche Werkzeug! 

Sehr GEIL!


----------



## HeavyBiker (26. Oktober 2012)

@klinikpersonal

ALTER WAS HAB ICH GELACHT


----------



## IEffIEct (26. Oktober 2012)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_w7i1Auwh-w&feature=plcp"]I Love my Pumptrack! #1 - YouTube[/nomedia]

Haben mal wieder ein kleines video aus Sandhausen! Diesmal nur ein Fahrer und eine bessere Kamera !


----------



## Flugrost (26. Oktober 2012)

guru39 schrieb:


> ohne Worte



Zwei Worte: MÄÄÄÄHR BLUUUUT!

war sau geil, WELL DONE!


----------



## HeavyBiker (26. Oktober 2012)

IEffIEct schrieb:


> I Love my Pumptrack! #1 - YouTube
> 
> Haben mal wieder ein kleines video aus Sandhausen! Diesmal nur ein Fahrer und eine bessere Kamera !



der track wird echt immer besser... war heut auch wieder dort


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MisterCool (27. Oktober 2012)

Ist das so, dass durch dieses "Pumpen" eine Vortiebskraft entsteht, die das Pedalieren ersetzt?


----------



## HeavyBiker (27. Oktober 2012)

hajo


----------



## Optimizer (28. Oktober 2012)

Neuschnee und Matsch ausgenutzt:


----------



## Kelme (28. Oktober 2012)

War toll heute. Joh-X - Fischbach - Joh-X.




Das Rotenstein-Panorama von kelme_sis auf Flickr




Teufelstisch bei Hinterweidenthal von kelme_sis auf Flickr


----------



## HeavyBiker (28. Oktober 2012)

einfach schön heut...


----------



## kraft_werk (28. Oktober 2012)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Optimizer (28. Oktober 2012)

Kelme schrieb:


> War toll heute. Joh-X - Fischbach - Joh-X.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Moi liewer Hermann, vunn do sinns quasi 15 min bis zu mir. Do hätts Kaffee und e gutes Stigg Kuche gäbb....


----------



## Kelme (28. Oktober 2012)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Moi liewer Hermann, vunn do sinns quasi 15 min bis zu mir. Do hätts Kaffee und e gutes Stigg Kuche gäbb....


Bub, ich war quasi "im Auftrag des Herrn" unterwegs. Wir hatten die Marathonstrecke für den Wandermarathon Pfälzerwald ausgeflaggt und ich bin heute früh (07hundert Start auf Joh-X) einfach die Route vor den Wanderern komplett abgefahren.

Da ging's auch durch.


----------



## Optimizer (28. Oktober 2012)

Kurz nachdem ich schrieb, hab ichs im FB gelesen.... Schande über mein Haupt.... Aber das Angebot gilt weiterhin:thumbup:


----------



## Radde (28. Oktober 2012)

Da das VLN Rennen gestern leider abgesagt wurde, stand gestern ne Tour ausserhalb der Region bei bestem Wetter an:





Die Steilstrecke, einer der übelsten Anstiege die ich kenn.





Home sweet Home - der Lieblingsplatz fürs 24h rennen





Auffahrt zum Karussell.


----------



## Teufelstisch (28. Oktober 2012)

@_metalfreak_ - das erste Nebelfoto...  
  @_Kelme_: Schänes Pano!

Teils A...kalte, aber wieder mal einmalige schöne Sonntagstour von Hinterweidenthal nach Albersweiler heute. Nirschens isses so schää wie in de Palz!


----------



## Radde (29. Oktober 2012)

Selbstauslöseraufnahmen sind langwierig...


----------



## Fibbs79 (29. Oktober 2012)

Fast hätte es für den Kopf gereicht


----------



## Hardtail94 (29. Oktober 2012)

Viele Grüße aus dem Schnee!


----------



## donnersberger (30. Oktober 2012)

Kaena schrieb:


> Danke  Vom Döner kommen ja auch noch ein paar.



Ajo, do sin se:









hier das Blitz-Duell-Bild 









Danke an die Moddels, der Rest im Album


----------



## HeavyBiker (30. Oktober 2012)

HEY, sehr geil !!! ihr seid die besten, vor allem im synchron blitzen 
sind ja tonnenweise super bilder (auch echt viele von mir   )
dafür 1000 DANK und das warten hat echt gelohnt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## donnersberger (30. Oktober 2012)

Danke. War echt ne lustige Knipssession


----------



## HeavyBiker (30. Oktober 2012)

donnersberger schrieb:


> hier das Blitz-Duell-Bild



echt genial... hier das gegenstück von der selben äktschn


----------



## el Zimbo (30. Oktober 2012)

Blitzkrieg in Trippstadt?


----------



## metalfreak (30. Oktober 2012)

Bilder aus der Region und außerhalb zusammengefasst in einer Slideshow


----------



## Jester_Jones (1. November 2012)

Heute in Bad Dürkheim unterwegs gewesen...


----------



## Optimizer (4. November 2012)

> "Pfadkultur" soll das beschreiben, was für mich ein Pfad ausmacht. Dazu  gehört die gesamte Umgebung, die Natur, der Untergrund, der Uphill, der  Aufstieg, der Ausblick, die Abfahrt, eine Felspassage, der Downhill und  schließlich die (Pfad)-Heimfahrt.



Der Auftakt meiner neue kleinen Videoreihe:


----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (4. November 2012)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Der Auftakt meiner neue kleinen Videoreihe:




sehr fein


----------



## Pfalzgott (4. November 2012)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Der Auftakt meiner neue kleinen Videoreihe:



gefällt mir!!

Von wem ist das Lied?


----------



## Optimizer (4. November 2012)

Pfalzgott schrieb:


> gefällt mir!!
> 
> Von wem ist das Lied?


 
Gugg mal in der Beschreibung vom Video


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (4. November 2012)

Chapeau Monsieur Optimiseur!


----------



## Pfalzgott (4. November 2012)

optimizer schrieb:


> gugg mal in der beschreibung vom video



danke!!!!


----------



## Fibbs79 (4. November 2012)

Dämmerung von fibbs79 auf Flickr




Little Suscrofa ruht sich aus von fibbs79 auf Flickr




Schnee, Regen, Sterne oder Ufo's? von fibbs79 auf Flickr

Dunkel, kalt und nass -> sch.... war es

Gruß

Fibbs - und Schaltwerk hat es auch noch zerlegt


----------



## rmfausi (4. November 2012)

Kopf hoch Fibbs, wird schon wieder.  Mein Schaltwerk ist auch ab, aber anders. 





Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Fibbs79 (4. November 2012)

Ich werde vorübergehend auch auf Singlespeed umbauen


----------



## MisterCool (5. November 2012)

Gibt es einen rationalen Grund dafür, oder ist es einfach nur Folge einer in manchen Kreisen ausbreitenden, ansteckenden "Krankheit" 

Denn, bis auf den Spass am Basteln und schöne, gecleante Optik sehe ich darin keinen (gerade bei einem MTB) rationalen Sinn. Allerdings das erste genannte mag ein Grund genug sein - es muss ja nicht alles, was man tut, vernünftig sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (5. November 2012)

Ich habe bereits ein Schaltwerk geordert, welches aber erst in ca. Einer Woche eintrifft, bis dahin werde ich gezwungenermaßen Singlespeeden.
Singlespeeden ist eine Krankheit die man erlebt haben sollte, manche werden davon nie geheilt


----------



## Kelme (5. November 2012)

MisterCool schrieb:


> Gibt es einen rationalen Grund dafür, oder ist es einfach nur Folge einer in manchen Kreisen ausbreitenden, ansteckenden "Krankheit"
> 
> Denn, bis auf den Spass am Basteln und schöne, gecleante Optik sehe ich darin keinen (gerade bei einem MTB) rationalen Sinn. Allerdings das erste genannte mag ein Grund genug sein - es muss ja nicht alles, was man tut, vernünftig sein.


Das "Vergnügen" breitet sich gerade aus 





Aber keine Bange. Es ist nur Radfahren und am Samstag machten die knapp über 40 Kilometer bei dem Wetter mit den Rädern richtig Spaß.


----------



## Optimizer (5. November 2012)

Kelme schrieb:


> Aber keine Bange. Es ist nur Radfahren und am Samstag machten die knapp über 40 Kilometer bei dem Wetter mit den Rädern richtig Spaß.



Ein weiser Mann sagte mir mal: "Einfach machen, niemals rechtfertigen"


----------



## RogerRobert (5. November 2012)

Und auch mal wieder was von mir aus Heidelberg. HD-Freeride Track in Racemanier:


----------



## Guent (5. November 2012)

Super!!!


----------



## Joshua60 (5. November 2012)

Unbeschreiblich gut 
Notiz an mich: Gravity I buchen, selbst wenn es bei mir nie so locker aussehen wird.


----------



## kraft_werk (5. November 2012)

..war heute bei dem Sauwetter in den "Smokey-Mountains"

















..schee war´s!


----------



## Basty (6. November 2012)

"...hoscht du emol ome Herbschdag moins de Newwel steige seh..."

das fiel mir gerade dazu ein...




kraft_werk schrieb:


> ..war heute bei dem Sauwetter in den "Smokey-Mountains"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Radde (6. November 2012)

Manchmal hat man Glück - Nen Tag mit nichts zu tun und dann auch noch das beste Wetter seit langem. Trails fahren geht langsam auch wieder.

von der Ramburg:





in in groooß


----------



## Fibbs79 (6. November 2012)

Wow - da muss ich auch mal wieder hin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freiraum (7. November 2012)

Die Pfalz brennt:




Ölberg in Schriesheim:




Der Schriesheimer Bruch:




Aufgenommen mit der CamOne Infinity. Leider hat die mickrige Kamera das Farbenspektakel nicht einfangen können.


----------



## IEffIEct (7. November 2012)

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/24707

Kleines Video aus Sandhausen! 
Nicht besonders viel aber wir sind zufrieden damit!


----------



## Teufelstisch (8. November 2012)

Der dritte Hocker ist neu, oder?


----------



## ytsan (9. November 2012)

Teufelstisch schrieb:


> Der dritte Hocker ist neu, oder?
> 
> Hocker



Muss neu sein, dafür (fast) ohne Aussicht.


----------



## Steve Ständer (9. November 2012)

Passagen, die keine Sau kennt:


----------



## Quente (9. November 2012)

...geschafft
ein schöner tag, kein schaltauge gebrochen, kein schaltzug gerissen, kein plattfuß...einfach gsg / ganz schön geil / oder auch / ganz schön glitschig /...


----------



## Flugrost (9. November 2012)

Ständer" data-source="post: 10046619"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
Steve Ständer schrieb:


> Passagen, die keine Sau kennt:


Nice Vid. An der Wappenschmiede würde ich generell keine Treppen fahren da die Campingplatzbesitzer das nicht mögen. (Inoffiziell - die Treppe weiter oben ist sehr viel interessanter)...


----------



## Bjoern_U. (9. November 2012)

heute seit langem mal wieder die dicke Kamera mitgenommen.....

*auf dem Weg zur Arbeit*




*auf der Feierabendrunde*








und bei der anschließenden Abfahrt habe ich zwischen drin im Dunklen doch glatt den Trail zur Klausental Hütte verloren und bin auf einem von Wildschweinen zerpflügten verfallenen Wirtschaftsweg gelandet...


----------



## Teufelstisch (9. November 2012)

Schäää, Bjoern U.!  Die Riesenpropeller gibt's wohl bald auch im Wald... 

Ich bin heute auch nach langer Zeit mal wieder in die Nacht hinein geritten:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bjoern_U. (9. November 2012)

Teufelstisch schrieb:


> Schäää, Bjoern U.!  Die Riesenpropeller gibt's wohl bald auch im Wald...



ist wohl leider so wenn aus der Steckdose auch zukünftig was rauskommen soll...
in wieweit der ein oder andere Standort sinnvoll ist oder nicht, steht dann auf einem anderen Blatt
wobei ich letztens irgendwo gelesen/gehört habe, dass die in Mainz beschlossen hätten, dass im PW keine aufgestellt werden sollen...
Aber mir sind die Dinger allemal lieber als ein weiteres AKW oder Kohlekraftwerk, von denen ich hier in der Vorderpfalz einige in Sichtweite habe 
Auch im Rückbau/Abriss, der irgendwann einmal kommt, sind die Luftquirls Problemloser als die kontaminierten Stahlbeton Klötze 



Teufelstisch schrieb:


> Ich bin heute auch nach langer Zeit mal wieder in die Nacht hinein geritten:



im Nachhinein habe ich mich heute dann doch wieder "geärgert", dass ich das Stativ nicht mitgenommen habe. Aber ich brauche erst einen neuen (leichten) Stativkopf für mein kleines und leichtes Stativ.


----------



## Teufelstisch (9. November 2012)

Zu den Propellern - im "Zukunft des bikens..." passt's eigentlich besser. Einmal noch kurz...  Es gäbe mehr als genug Alternativen und "der Strom käme immer noch aus der Steckdose"... die Paar Euro für die klammen Kommunen isses defintiv nicht wert, das wesentliche touristische Alleinstellungsmerkmal (unberührte Natur) unwiderbringlich kaputt zu machen... 

Ist das letzte eigentlich vom Hangweg den Sommerberg runter Richtung Hambacher Schloss? Man sieht zwar nix, aber irgendwie... 

Danke. War eigentlich auch erst der zweite Einsatz mit meinem neuen Stativchen; der Kauf hat sich echt gelohnt!


----------



## Bjoern_U. (9. November 2012)

ist das der Sommerberg... k.A: 




aber Hambacher Schloss stimmt  

Staitv für Nachts/Abends lohnt immer ! 
Es liegen hier hinter mir auch einige, aber alle sackschwer oder/und zu groß für aufm Bike mitzunehmen. Mir ist i.d.R. die DSLR schon zu viel 
Aber in den neuen nun etwas größeren Rucksack passt sie gut rein. Die wird wohl jetzt wieder öfters mitkommen. Ich wollte heute eigentlich auch nur ein paar Herbstbilder machen, bin dann aber leider erst um 16 Uhr aus dem Büro raus gekommen und somit war es auf der Hälfte vom hochfahren Richtung Hohe Loog dann schon stockfinster....


----------



## Teufelstisch (9. November 2012)

Ahja, jetzt seh ich's auch; Weiter klicken hilft doch ab und zu... 

Klar, Gepäck ist prinzipiell immer störend. Ich hab mich inzwischen aber schon dran gewöhnt, nur noch mit Rucksack und der dicken Wumme unterwegs zu sein. Das kleine Stativ passt dann auch noch gut rein - und wiegt auch nicht so viel.


----------



## Radde (10. November 2012)

-> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/wv6iw261zez7l0k/luQpzoyqOW


----------



## MisterCool (10. November 2012)

Wenn wir schon bei einem kleinen Stativ zum mitnehmen sind, der sogar eine DSLR tragen kann

http://just-a-photo.com/foto/Werkzeuge/Tischstativ/index.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radde (10. November 2012)

so ne ähnliche Kombi hab ich auch, aber eher für videos:






Der Aufbau hier ist zwar nicht sinnvoll aber es ist das maximum was ich an gewicht an das ding bauen kann. Unten: Gorillapod SLR Zoom ; Oben: Velbon fluidkopf, damit die schwenks auch einigermaßen passen. Das einzige was nicht so funktioniert sind Timelapse aufnahmen.

Bei dem Video hatte ich's im Einsatz:


----------



## metalfreak (10. November 2012)

analoges vom Weinbiet:


----------



## MisterCool (11. November 2012)

Etwas matchig/unscharf


----------



## lomo (11. November 2012)

Ständer" data-source="post: 10046619"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
Steve Ständer schrieb:


> Passagen, die keine Sau kennt:



Naja, würde ich nicht sagen ...
Leider sind die Passagen dabei, die "keine Sau kennt", aber auf denen durch intensive Befahrung ordentlich Spuren hinterlassen wurden (Hochberg).


----------



## Optimizer (11. November 2012)

Der Steve (Pornonickname übrigens) hat's bestimmt ironisch gemeint!?! Aber die eine Passage zu filmen, gehört verboten. Noch schlimmer ist das Benennen der Stelle....darauf gibt's als Strafe vier Wochen Schorleverbot...


----------



## lomo (11. November 2012)

Ah so. 
Für Ironie sind meine Antennen nicht so ausgelegt.
Oder die nachgeschaltete Leitung ist temporär zu lang ...


----------



## Haardtfahrer (11. November 2012)

Ach Lomo, so schwer war das aber nicht. Sollen wir Dich Sheldon nennen?

 @Radde: Wo ist denn diese Burganlage?


----------



## Teufelstisch (11. November 2012)

Ich spring mal schnell für Radde ein: Die Hardenburg liegt im Isenachtal bei Därghem (Bad Dürkheim), an der B37 Rtg. KL.


----------



## BejayMTB (11. November 2012)




----------



## BejayMTB (11. November 2012)

Nebel, dunkel, nass von unten. Trocken von oben. Eins von vier ist doch nicht schlecht. Aber keine Sauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radde (11. November 2012)

und die im Video ist die Neuscharfeneck.


----------



## Haardtfahrer (11. November 2012)

Neuscharfeneck hatte ich erkannt, sieht im Nebel scho(e)n anders aus. Vor allem ohne Wanderer!

Hardenburg! Der eisige Norden harrt noch der tiefgehenden Erkundung!


----------



## Deleted 139833 (12. November 2012)

Das Foto des Tages stammt auch aus der Region (Bikepark Trippstadt) ! Alle mal liken zum Foto der Woche - bitte.


----------



## BejayMTB (12. November 2012)

Mir gefällt ja das Video der Woche. HD vom feinsten


----------



## Berghaemmerer (12. November 2012)

hard_ride schrieb:


> Das Foto des Tages stammt auch aus der Region (Bikepark Trippstadt) ! Alle mal liken zum Foto der Woche - bitte.


 Erledigt


----------



## Teufelstisch (13. November 2012)

Nebblischer Wasgau:


----------



## Bjoern_U. (13. November 2012)

saugeil !


----------



## Optimizer (13. November 2012)

Applaus :thumbup:


----------



## lomo (13. November 2012)

Gefällt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mac80 (13. November 2012)

Sehr schön


----------



## Teufelstisch (13. November 2012)

Dankedanke...!


----------



## HeavyBiker (14. November 2012)

da hier so viele pfalzbilder sind.... auch von mir mal was zum thema pfalz


----------



## `Smubob´ (15. November 2012)

Radde schrieb:


> von der Ramburg:





Radde schrieb:


> und die im Video ist die Neuscharfeneck.


Mensch, sach doch watt, wenn du vor meiner Haustüre rumrollst...!  


 @Teufelstisch: das Nebelbild ist


----------



## Optimizer (19. November 2012)

Hereinspaziert:






elektrisierender Trifelsblick:


----------



## Berghaemmerer (19. November 2012)

Luftkurort Trippstadt, ein paar Schnipsel der letzten Tage:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## metalfreak (19. November 2012)

noch was aus der Schweiz


----------



## Teufelstisch (19. November 2012)

@metalfreak: Zwar nicht aus der Region... aber 

@Opti: Wo iss'n des unnere? Irgendwo am Hermersbergerhof?

War gestern im Gräfensteiner Land unterwegs. Und hab lange vergeblich drauf gewartet, dass die Beleuchtung der Burg eingeschaltet wird...


----------



## Optimizer (19. November 2012)

Teufelstisch schrieb:


> @Opti: Wo iss'n des unnere? Irgendwo am Hermersbergerhof?



jepp, nennt sich wirklich Trifelsblick. Musst an der T-Kreuzung nach rechts, die Straße nach der Fachklinik rechts rein, und ab da ist es auch schon ausgeschildert.


----------



## lomo (19. November 2012)

Teufelstisch schrieb:


> [MENTION=107250]..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ahhh!
Fischbach Area1


----------



## Optimizer (19. November 2012)

lomo schrieb:


> Ahhh!
> Fischbach Area1



Im Kontext mit den anderen Bilder würde ich eher auf Giftgas-Photovoltaik-Lager tippen....


----------



## lomo (19. November 2012)

Das Photovoltaik-Zeux stand aber letztes Jahr noch nicht, oder?


----------



## Optimizer (19. November 2012)

Kann sein.


----------



## Teufelstisch (19. November 2012)

Hehe, die Verwirrung Fischbach / Clausen hält immer noch an...!  Der Solarpark Clausen wurde jedenfalls im Sommer eingeweiht.


----------



## Fibbs79 (20. November 2012)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Hereinspaziert:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sonne gab es heute leider keine 




Newwelsubb von fibbs79 auf Flickr




Schlechte Aussichten von fibbs79 auf Flickr




Newwelsubb von fibbs79 auf Flickr




Kommen se rein von fibbs79 auf Flickr




Schauen se raus von fibbs79 auf Flickr


----------



## Teufelstisch (20. November 2012)

Hab auch kurz überlegt, ob sich's lohnt. Dem Pfälzerwald fehlen einfach 200-300 Höhenmeter...  Wollten die Holländer nicht mal nen Berg zum Alpinski aufschütten...?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (22. November 2012)

Teufelstisch schrieb:


> Nebblischer Wasgau:



Starke Bilder


----------



## guru39 (22. November 2012)

Gestern aufm KS......


----------



## metalfreak (26. November 2012)

Leider wieder nicht aus der Region, sondern aus Italien und die erste Zusammenarbeit mit dem Forum. Hoffe, dass ich auch mal wieder was in der guten alten Pfalz filmen werde.


----------



## el Zimbo (26. November 2012)

Mal wieder ein hübsches Video! 
Ist "the essence" mittlerweile gestorben, oder kommt da noch was? (bittebittebitte... )


----------



## Teufelstisch (27. November 2012)

@Handlampe: Schankedön!  @guru39: 

Gruslisches Wetter derzeit...  hat aber dann wenigstens noch für ne 90%-Asphaltrunde mit ein paar Lichtspielereien gereicht.


----------



## pat23 (29. November 2012)

@Teufelstisch

Schönes Bild vom Steinen Schloss runter (wusste garnicht dass man den Bauhof der Fa. Küntzler so schön in Szene setzen kann) 

Hast ja anscheinend ne Biebermühlen Tour gemacht


----------



## Teufelstisch (29. November 2012)

@pat23: Thanx. Geht alles!  Dort komm ich oft vorbei auf meiner RR-Schwarzbachtal-Hausrunde. Bin wegen des Siffwetters an dem Tag dann aber halt mal ne leicht abgewandelte mit'm Bock gefahren.


----------



## mac80 (30. November 2012)

Ein paar Impressionen meiner November Night(ride)s:















 





Grz. & einen schönen Tag.

Marcus


----------



## lomo (30. November 2012)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyBiker (30. November 2012)




----------



## rmfausi (30. November 2012)

Das Waldbild ist mal krass geil. 

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## guru39 (30. November 2012)

geil Marcus


----------



## Guent (30. November 2012)

Fett!!!!


----------



## Teufelstisch (30. November 2012)

Jepp, grandiose Bilder, mac80!  Was hat denn den Nebelwald da so gespenstig aufgehellt - der Mond?!

War als ich die Fotos sah auch der Ansporn, heute endlich mal bei Nacht von der Neukastell in die Rheinebene zu knipsen. Hab aber leider auch auf dem Weg dahin eine sehr geile Lichtstimmung kurz vor Sonnenuntergang verpasst, da lag das Rheintal und der Schwarzwald den Rhein rauf in glutrotem Licht...


----------



## lomo (30. November 2012)

Sehr geil!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mac80 (1. Dezember 2012)

Danke Euch 

  @Teufelstisch: wieder Super Bilder  Muss Dir auch rechtgeben zur tollen Lichtstimmung von gesternabend. 

Grz.

ps.: Das Licht stammt von einer Sportplatz Flutlichtanlage am Waldrand...


----------



## MisterCool (1. Dezember 2012)

Jungens, immer schön an das Begradigen der Fotos denken, kippendes Horizont macht die schönsten Fotos kaputt!
Es ist doch Null Aufwand


----------



## Kelme (1. Dezember 2012)

Die Horizonte sind nicht schief. Das ist die Erdkrümmung .


----------



## Optimizer (1. Dezember 2012)

MisterCool schrieb:


> Jungens, immer schön an das Begradigen der Fotos denken, kippendes Horizont macht die schönsten Fotos kaputt!
> Es ist doch Null Aufwand



Deine Kommentare lesen sich auch oft schief.....


----------



## Teufelstisch (1. Dezember 2012)

Falls meine gemeint sein sollten - wir sind hier nicht am Meer, folglich gibt es auch keine 100% geraden Horizonte; Rheingraben, Odenwald und Kraichgau halten sich jedenfalls nicht an diese peniblen Vorgaben... 

Das Bild zum 1. Advent:


----------



## Bjoern_U. (1. Dezember 2012)

Teufelstisch schrieb:


> Falls meine gemeint sein sollten - wir sind hier nicht am Meer, folglich gibt es auch keine 100% geraden Horizonte; Rheingraben, Odenwald und Kraichgau halten sich jedenfalls nicht an diese peniblen Vorgaben...








Teufelstisch schrieb:


> Das Bild zum 1. Advent:



war heute wieder ein toller Himmel !


----------



## `Smubob´ (1. Dezember 2012)

Teufelstisch schrieb:


> War als ich die Fotos sah auch der Ansporn, heute endlich mal bei Nacht von der Neukastell in die Rheinebene zu knipsen


Das ist ein guter Platz, um schöne Fotos zu machen!  Dort hatte ich vor Jahren mal ein Wahnsinns-Augenöffner-Erlebnis bei Inversion - leider damals nur eine recht gammelige Knipse.  Man hat am anderen Ende des "Nebel-Meeres" Schwarzwald und Odenwald super klar gesehen, hat die Cam aber leider nicht richtig einfangen können.
PS: auch wieder toll, deine Fotos! 
PPS: danke für den "Instant-Like" beim einen Foto vor Michar 




Optimizer schrieb:


> Deine Kommentare lesen sich auch oft schief.....





Ich war gestern mit Michar auf einer schönen, kleinen Enduro-Runde bei herrlichstem Früh-Winter-Wetter...











 ..................... 

 ...................... 

 .....................


----------



## Bener (1. Dezember 2012)

Watt? Schnee inne Palz? Um Eisenberg nicht.. War zwar kalt heute, aber mehr nicht..!


----------



## lomo (1. Dezember 2012)

Kelme schrieb:


> Die Horizonte sind nicht schief. Das ist die Erdkrümmung .



Oder doch die Raum-Zeit-Krümmung?


----------



## MisterCool (2. Dezember 2012)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Deine Kommentare lesen sich auch oft schief.....



Meinst Du mein (non native speaker) Deutsch oder den Inhalt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MisterCool (2. Dezember 2012)

Teufelstisch schrieb:


> Falls meine gemeint sein sollten - wir sind hier nicht am Meer, folglich gibt es auch keine 100% geraden Horizonte; Rheingraben, Odenwald und Kraichgau halten sich jedenfalls nicht an diese peniblen Vorgaben...



Also so schräg sind sie wieder auch nicht ;-)
Vergleiche mit Oberkante 
Ich war so frech und habe mir erlaubt ein Screenshot zu machen, wenn gewünscht, werde ich natürlich löschen
-----------------------------------------------
Beispiele wie gewünscht gelöscht


----------



## Kelme (2. Dezember 2012)

Ich sach' mal so. Das hier ist ein MTB-Forum. Noch dazu in der Masse Pfälzer vertreten . Die Bilder, die hier von einigen eingestellt werden, sind in der Betrachtung und Bewertung der "Insassen" hier weltklasse. Wenn wir über Fotos und deren letzten technischen Kniff diskutieren wollen, würden wir uns wahrscheinlich (oder auch nicht) in einem Fotoforum anmelden. Unter diesen Randbedingungen kommt vielleicht manche Bemerkung deinserseits ein wenig "forsch" rüber.


----------



## mac80 (2. Dezember 2012)

Kelme schrieb:


> Ich sach' mal so. Das hier ist ein MTB-Forum. Noch dazu in der Masse Pfälzer vertreten . Die Bilder, die hier von einigen eingestellt werden, sind in der Betrachtung und Bewertung der "Insassen" hier weltklasse. Wenn wir über Fotos und deren letzten technischen Kniff diskutieren wollen, würden wir uns wahrscheinlich (oder auch nicht) in einem Fotoforum anmelden. Unter diesen Randbedingungen kommt vielleicht manche Bemerkung deinserseits ein wenig "forsch" rüber.



Das Wort zum Sonntag  Auch wenn da ein Zellentrakt aussen vorgelassen wurde..

ps.: würde auch ne gute Signatur abgeben!


----------



## `Smubob´ (2. Dezember 2012)

Bener schrieb:


> Watt? Schnee inne Palz? Um Eisenberg nicht.. War zwar kalt heute, aber mehr nicht..!


Man konnte es schon erahnen... von Weitem sah man, dass ca. die obere Hälfte der Berge leicht "überzuckert" war. Ich hatte aber auch nicht gedacht, dass es oben SO nach Winter aussieht.
Wir hatten übrigens schon vor einem Monat ~10cm auf der Kalmit, was allerdings in einem Tag direkt wieder weggeschmolzen war...




MisterCool schrieb:


> Also so schräg sind sie wieder auch nicht ;-)


Ich bin da ganz Kelmes Meinung -> einfach an schönen Fotos freuen und 98% perfekte Aufnahmen nicht durch Haarspaltereien zerreden.
Ohne hier in stumpfsinniges Photo-Theorie-Geschwätz abzudriften, nur mal so ein Denk-Ansatz: wenn ein Foto mit einem Horizont, der absolut gerade ist, nicht in exakt 90° Winkel zum Horizont aufgenommen wird, kann der Horizont auf dem Foto nicht perfekt gerade sein - außer man hängt den Rest des Bildes schief, was ja auch doof aussieht.
Direkt vorab: Ich kümmere mich einen Schei$$ um irgendwelche photographie-technischen Konventionen oder Richtlinien. Ich schaue durch die Linse und überlege mir, ob das Motiv so gut aussehen wird, und wenn ja, drücke ich ab. Genau so halte ich es beim Nachbearbeiten und auch beim Anschauen von Fotos


----------



## Teufelstisch (2. Dezember 2012)

Ja, bitte löschen...  - ich hab es schon mal an (glaub ich) passenderer Stelle geschrieben - ich bin kein Freund der exzessiven, vermeintlich objektiven (aber eben meist doch sehr subjektiven) Disziplin "Fotokritik". 10% ist konstruktiv, 90% destruktiv. Versteh da grade auch den Hang zur Akribie gewisser Leute nicht. So ne Arbeit würde ich mir z. B. gar nicht erst machen - nur damit ich an anderen irgendwas zu nörgeln habe... Wie du sagtest, ein leicht geneigter Horizont lässt sich auch einfach schnell "gerader" richten, wenn's unbedingt sein muss; also nix, was man gesondert erwähnen müsste! Wenn man eben denn einen Solchen findet; der "Rand" der Rheinebene ergibt halt eben nicht aus jedem Betrachtungswinkel eine gerade, horizontale Linie; das Auge ist ja generell anfällig für optische Täuschungen. Wer öfter weitläufige oder bergige Landschaften knipst kennt doch das Problem sehr gut: wie schwierig es schon beim Ausrichten (beim Blick durch den kleinen Sucher) für das Auge ist, überhaupt Anhaltspunkte dafür zu finden, was jetzt eigentlich wirklich "gerade" oder exakt horizontal ist... Selbst am PC isses oft schwierig...! Und wenn's nicht völlig offensichtlich schief wirkt - so what...! Ich persönlich mag Fotos mit kleinen "Macken" übrigens gerade deshalb - weil da noch Anzeichen für ein klein wenig Authentizität in der leider sehr glattgebügelten Photoshop-Welt zu erkennen sind!

Ansonsten wurde von den anderen alles Nötige gesagt.


----------



## MisterCool (2. Dezember 2012)

Kelme schrieb:


> Ich sach' mal so. Das hier ist ein MTB-Forum. Noch dazu in der Masse Pfälzer vertreten  Unter diesen Randbedingungen kommt vielleicht manche Bemerkung deinserseits ein wenig "forsch" rüber.



Verstanden, ich war schon immer für klare Sprache/Botschaften, gut gemeinte POSITIVE Kritik und weniger für Schulterklopfer oder "Honig ums Maul schmieren". 
Na ja, manchen ist es offensichtlich zu viel und können es nicht vertragen bzw. damit umgehen.
Kein Problem, ich kann gerne Klappe halten 
Ich dachte einfach, wir wollen etwas rudimentäres lernen..

BTW. Wenn ich keine Kritik an meinen Fotos erwarten und vertragen würde, würde ich sie NIE im Internet publizieren. Das dürfte jemanden, der als "Beruf/Beschäftigung" Medien angibt eigentlich klar sein


----------



## lomo (2. Dezember 2012)

Hm, jetzt habe ich gerade mal überlegt. Wenn ich ein Bild der Rheinebene gerade rücke (also "photoshoppen") würde, würde der Rhein dann noch ins Meer laufen?


----------



## Kelme (2. Dezember 2012)

Meine Bilder sind in der große Masse technisch gesehen alle Bockmist. Das ist mir aber egal und ich entwickle auch keinen Ehrgeiz da der Profi zu werden. Was mir wichtiger ist: Hinter manchem Foto verbirgt sich eine kleine oder größere Geschichte (und wenn das nur in meinem Kopf ist). Diese Geschichte hole ich mit dem Bild wieder zurück und dafür taugt mir es. Wenn es dann noch gelingt diese Geschichte anderen mitzuteilen, hat das Bild seinen Zwecke erfüllt.


----------



## MisterCool (2. Dezember 2012)

lomo schrieb:


> Hm, jetzt habe ich gerade mal überlegt. Wenn ich ein Bild der Rheinebene gerade rücke (also "photshoppen") würde, würde der Rhein dann noch ins Meer laufen?



In manchen Fällen würde der Rhein dann ohne "photoshoppen" das Meer etliche Kilometer unter dem Meeresspiegel antreffen müssen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (2. Dezember 2012)

Heute unterwegs ... den Horizont habe ich nicht gerade gerückt ... 




heute unterwegs von *lomo* auf Flickr


----------



## MisterCool (2. Dezember 2012)

Kelme schrieb:


> Meine Bilder sind in der große Masse technisch gesehen alle Bockmist. Das ist mir aber egal und ich entwickle auch keinen Ehrgeiz da der Profi zu werden. Was mir wichtiger ist: Hinter manchem Foto verbirgt sich eine kleine oder größere Geschichte (und wenn das nur in meinem Kopf ist). Diese Geschichte hole ich mit dem Bild wieder zurück und dafür taugt mir es. Wenn es dann noch gelingt diese Geschichte anderen mitzuteilen, hat das Bild seinen Zwecke erfüllt.



Das kann ich auch bestens verstehen und akzeptieren. Und bei dieser Einstellung hätte ich Mister Cool's Hinweis einfach ignoriert 
Sollte mein Anspruch und Ehrgeiz aber etwas höher sein (was ich bei  Hobby=Fotografieren angenommen habe), hätte ich mich für sein Hinweis bedankt und die Fotos nochmal angeschaut.

Deshalb halte ich bei den "Knipsern" einfach die Klappe (die lassen mich "kalt"), aber die Fotos der "Fotografen" werden mit einem anderen Auge angeschaut.
Ich gucke mir hier die Fotos ja nicht erst seit gestern und sehe doch, wer einfach sein Bike in der Landschaft geknipst hat und wer eher die anspruchsvolleren Fotos machen und zeigen möchte


----------



## MisterCool (2. Dezember 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> mal so ein Denk-Ansatz: wenn ein Foto mit einem Horizont, der absolut gerade ist, nicht in exakt 90° Winkel zum Horizont aufgenommen wird, kann der Horizont auf dem Foto nicht perfekt gerade sein ...



Du kannst Dich drehen und wenden wie Du willst, Du wirst immer exakt unter 90° Winkel zum Horizont gucken


----------



## Optimizer (2. Dezember 2012)

Heute unterwegs auf der Suche nach geradem Horizont. Hab leider nur Schnee und Babsch gefunden. Achja, und ein komplett anderes Fahrgefühl.


----------



## Teufelstisch (2. Dezember 2012)

@`Smubob´: Wirklich schöne Winterimpressionen. Immer wieder interessant: Ich war bislang relativ selten auf der Hohen Loog unterwegs - aber ich erkenn die Passagen (sowie den Speierheld) sofort wieder...! 

Auf die Neukastell zieht's mich eigentlich sehr oft. Im Herbst war ich auch mal an so nem Inversionsnebeltag dort, da schaute sie aber wirklich nur ganz knapp oben raus! Ist so einer meiner Lieblingsaussichtspunkte... von dort hat man den schönsten Blick auf die am Austritt der Queich besonders ausgeprägten Hügelketten der Weinstraße.

  @_MisterCool_: Aufgrund der persönlichen Seitenhiebe (die eigentliche Intention des Ganzen) dann doch noch eine letzte Anmerkung (und ich wiederhole mich da): Ich habe eben nix gegen konstruktive und sachliche Kritik - an passender Stelle (der Thread hier ist eben nicht der entsprechende Ort, dazu gibt's z. B. die Comments im Album)! Sonst wäre ich auch nicht auf deinen kurzen Satz, den du als "wertvolle, zu Dank verpflichtende Kritik" betrachtest, umfänglich eingegangen. Sondern hätte dich ignoriert (was wohl besser gewesen wäre).

Vielleicht gibt es ja evtl. an deiner ziemlich ignoranten Art und dem etwas ans Überhebliche grenzenden Ton, mit dem du glaubst, permanent anderen (auch welche mit "mehr Anspruch und Ehrgeiz") ungefragt "rudimentäre" Hinweise geben zu müssen, ja auch noch was zu verbessern...! Zumal dich eben die Meinung eines (vermeintlich...) schiefen Horizonts nicht gleich zum allwissenden Experten macht, der die Welt mit seinem Wissen zwangsbeglücken muss... 



> Der Horizont vieler Menschen ist ein Kreis mit Radius Null - und das nennen sie ihren Standpunkt.
> 
> A. Einstein.


 
Okay: Danke, reicht...!

  @_lomo_: Die Bäume kippen...


----------



## lomo (2. Dezember 2012)

Teufelstisch schrieb:


> ...
> 
> @_lomo_: Die Bäume kippen...



Uh, ich muss sie ausrichten! Gib's da ein Plugin dafür in Photoshop?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (2. Dezember 2012)

@ lomo + Opti: schöne Schnappschüsse!




MisterCool schrieb:


> Du kannst Dich drehen und wenden wie Du willst, Du wirst immer exakt unter 90° Winkel zum Horizont gucken


Dazu sage ich jetzt einfach nur mal: Schwachsinn! Aber ich habe keine Lust bei so viel Besserwisserei und Ignoranz auch nur noch ein klitzekleines Bisschen weiter drauf einzugehen... 




Teufelstisch schrieb:


> Vielleicht gibt es ja evtl. an deiner ziemlich ignoranten Art und dem etwas ans Überhebliche grenzenden Ton, mit dem du glaubst, permanent anderen (auch welche mit "mehr Anspruch und Ehrgeiz") ungefragt "rudimentäre" Hinweise geben zu müssen, ja auch noch was zu verbessern...! Zumal dich eben die Meinung eines (vermeintlich...) schiefen Horizonts nicht gleich zum allwissenden Experten macht, der die Welt mit seinem Wissen zwangsbeglücken muss...


Volle Zustimmung.




Teufelstisch schrieb:


> @`Smubob´: Wirklich schöne Winterimpressionen. Immer wieder interessant: Ich war bislang relativ selten auf der Hohen Loog unterwegs - aber ich erkenn die Passagen (sowie den Speierheld) sofort wieder...!


Danke  Ja, Speierheld ist irgendwie total markant. Und die Abfahrt erkennt man wohl auch recht leicht, wenn man ein Mal dort war - wobei es da 1000 andere, wesentlich markantere Stellen gibt und auch optisch spektakulärere Punkte. Aber nach etwas Herumprobieren mit Timing und Knipsmann-Standpunkt hatten wir keine Lust noch mehrere Stops einzulegen... wir waren ja eigentlich zum Fahren unterwegs und die große Cam hatte ich nur eingepackt (habe ich eigentlich nie beim Biken dabei), weil ich schönes Licht im Wald gewittert habe. 




Teufelstisch schrieb:


> Auf die Neukastell zieht's mich eigentlich sehr oft. Im Herbst war ich auch mal an so nem Inversionsnebeltag dort, da schaute sie aber wirklich nur ganz knapp oben raus! Ist so einer meiner Lieblingsaussichtspunkte... von dort hat man den schönsten Blick auf die am Austritt der Queich besonders ausgeprägten Hügelketten der Weinstraße.


Obwohl das von mir aus so ziemlich die nächste Erhebung des Pfälzerwaldes ist, bin ich da in den letzten Jahren nur noch selten oben. Wenn ich dort vorbei komme, rolle ich meistens direkt durch auf das Trailstück zum Slevogthof. Ich müsste mich wohl mal motivieren, den oberen Teil, direkt nach der unteren Eisentreppe zu fahren, damit ich da mal wieder hoch gehe 
Ich hatte es bei Inversion dort oben auch mal, dass man das Gefühl hatte, über das Geländer direkt ins Nebelmeer hüpfen zu können - Wahnsinn! Ist auch einer meiner Lieblings-Rheinebenen-Aussichtspunkte. Ich wollte schon ewig mal in der Sylvesternacht zum Feuerwerk kucken hoch, aber in den letzten Jahren war entweder das Wetter Mist (Eis, Regen, Nebel...) oder ich hatte was anderes vor...




lomo schrieb:


> Uh, ich muss sie ausrichten! Gib's da ein Plugin dafür in Photoshop?


Kettensäge 2.0 - damit kannst du sie dann auch direkt mit dem Horizont ausrichten


----------



## eL (2. Dezember 2012)

Aber Lomo

ein einfaches deutliches aber bestimmtes  "RICHT EUCH" sollte wohl langen

sollte dies nicht zum erfolg führen dann versuch mal:

sudo RICHT-EUCH

in diesen sinne

L


----------



## lomo (2. Dezember 2012)

sudo? 
Muss mal das Passwort suchen gehen ...


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (2. Dezember 2012)

Klugscheiss: Für sudo brauchste das Passwort deines normalen Benutzers, sofern der sudo nutzen darf. Und das solltest du eigentlich kennen. 

Ergänzung, Bildchen:


----------



## lomo (2. Dezember 2012)

Hmpf



> [email protected]:~> sudo -l
> root's password:


----------



## MisterCool (2. Dezember 2012)

> Ton, mit dem du glaubst, permanent anderen ....ungefragt "rudimentäre" Hinweise geben zu müssen,..



Es wäre mir neu, dass man in Internet-Foren zuerst danach fragen muß, ob man Stellung nehmen und sich zum Wort melden darf.
Oder darf man ungefragt nur bestimmte positive Gedanken/Meinung äußern? Sind wir da nicht zu nah an die Zensur gerückt.

Wie auch immer, wenn man sich die weiteren Antworten und Reaktionen anschaut, wird es offensichtlich (wie vermutet), dass ungefragt nur das Honig ums Maul Schmieren gewünscht wird. Also in diesem Sinne (ich bin ja lernfähig): das mit der Schräge, das hast Du toll geschafft!

Soviel zum Thema Umgang und Offenheit für "positive Kritik".


----------



## Bjoern_U. (3. Dezember 2012)

Mistercool: was die anderen dir versuchen zu sagen ist schlicht, dass du mit Bildkritik, berechtigt oder nicht, hier in dem Mountainbike-Forum am falschen Platz bist.


----------



## MisterCool (3. Dezember 2012)

lomo schrieb:


> Uh, ich muss sie ausrichten! Gib's da ein Plugin dafür in Photoshop?



Heisst stürzende Linien korrigieren (unter Filter > Blendenkorrektur)



> ...Aber ich habe keine Lust ... auch nur noch ein klitzekleines Bisschen weiter drauf einzugehen...



Da braucht man nicht mal klitzeklitzekleines Bischen, es reicht einfach nachzudenken unter welchem Winkel eine Tangente an einem beliebigen Punkt eines Kreises (sprich Horizonts) aus der Mitte dieses Kreises gesehen wird. Oder war es doch zu viel, ich meine etwas mehr als klitzeklitzekleines Bischen 

Misst, ich habe schon wieder ungefragt Tips gegeben. Ich muß mich langsam beherrschen, sonst werde ich zum Anarchisten und zu einem Enfant Terrible...

Eh, das bin ich ja schon, und - wie es so schön in Deutsch heisst - ist der Ruf erst ruiniert, lebt es sich gänzlich ungeniert (danke Wilhelm Busch)


----------



## MisterCool (3. Dezember 2012)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> Mistercool: was die anderen dir versuchen zu sagen ist schlicht, dass du mit Bildkritik, berechtigt oder nicht, hier in dem Mountainbike-Forum am falschen Platz bist.



Hi, nicht die "anderen" sondern nur Kelme, in einer rationalen, verständlichen Form.
Die "anderen" meinen was anderes


----------



## LatteMacchiato (3. Dezember 2012)

hast du heute Namenstag???


Lt. Kalender ist heute Dummschwätzer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (3. Dezember 2012)

MisterCool schrieb:


> Heisst stürzende Linien korrigieren (unter Filter > Blendenkorrektur)
> ...



Habe kein Photoshop.
Operiere normalerweise in der Open Source-Welt


----------



## MisterCool (3. Dezember 2012)

lomo schrieb:


> Uh, ich muss sie ausrichten! Gib's da ein Plugin dafür in Photoshop?
> 
> ...
> Habe kein Photoshop.
> Operiere normalerweise in der Open Source-Welt


 
Was nun, Du weiss schon, was Du willst? 
Keine faulen Ausreden, das gibt es auch in GIMP

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PWr6_Q3sLzc"]StÃ¼rzende Linien mit GIMP 2.6 begradigen - YouTube[/nomedia]


Ich operiere in allen Welten


----------



## lomo (3. Dezember 2012)

Kosmopolit?


----------



## MisterCool (3. Dezember 2012)

Ne, einfach nur "Aussiedler" 
Nur manchmal "Globetrotter" (manche übersetzen es als "Globaler Trottel")


----------



## Optimizer (3. Dezember 2012)

MisterCool schrieb:


> Nur manchmal "Globetrotter" (manche übersetzen es als "Globalle Trottel")



Du meinst "Globetroll".....


----------



## Kelme (3. Dezember 2012)

Nur als kleine Erinnerung an den Threadtitel.




Sonnenstrahlen fangen von kelme_sis auf Flickr


----------



## Optimizer (3. Dezember 2012)

Kelme schrieb:


> Nur als kleine Erinnerung an den Threadtitel.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ist der Schnee schon weg?


----------



## Kelme (3. Dezember 2012)

Mal gucken - nö!




SiS is Winter von kelme_sis auf Flickr


Edit(h) meint: Achtung, das ist nur ein Foto und keine Kunst. Aber wenn geschätzt 200 Leute die Bildunteschrift lesen und den braunen Hund sehen, geht das kleine Kopfkino los. Ziel erreicht.


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (3. Dezember 2012)

Schon Loriot wusste, welch verheerende Folgen es hat, wenn man sich zu sehr mit schief hängenden Bildern beschäftigt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MisterCool (3. Dezember 2012)

Ja, da ist was dran, es ist schon faszinierend, welche Reaktionen und Emotionen ein einfacher, unschuldiger Tip
"..an das Begradigen der Fotos denken, kippendes Horizont macht die schönsten Fotos kaputt!" auslösen kann.

Jedenfalls danke für den Hinweis. Ich liebe Loriot, aber diese Folge habe ich nicht gesehen, werde gleich "recherchieren"


----------



## MoneSi (3. Dezember 2012)

Da isses: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MjcrfzSZQc8"]Loriot  -  Das Bild hÃ¤ngt schief - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## lomo (3. Dezember 2012)

Mist, YT ist hier gesperrt ...


----------



## Kelme (3. Dezember 2012)

lomo, das kennst du doch. 
Kurzzusammenfassung:

Man will ein Bild gerade hängen und am Ende ist viel Porzellan zerschlagen.


----------



## Optimizer (3. Dezember 2012)

Kelme schrieb:


> Mal gucken - nö!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mein Kopfkino sagt: Aus dem gestapelten Holz da links, fertigs du deine Adventskerzenhalter????


----------



## MisterCool (3. Dezember 2012)

MoneSi schrieb:


> Da isses: Loriot - Das Bild hÃ¤ngt schief - YouTube


 
Super, danke!
Ich habe es tatsächlich noch nicht gesehen.
Aber das Bild hing wirklich schief


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (3. Dezember 2012)

ich wollt mal was loswerden:

bei euch gefällt's mir 
ich guck immer wieder mal bei euch rein
und dafür steh ich gerade
cu


----------



## Optimizer (3. Dezember 2012)

Hab noch ein Bild, zwar nicht aus der Region, passt aber trotzdem:





 @jojo2: Hi! Du weißt ja, dass wir unsere Videos mögen!


----------



## Radler-01 (3. Dezember 2012)

nur mal so meine 50 ct:

das Genie lernt von allen und jedem,
der Intelligente lernt vom Genie und aus Erfahrungen,
der Dumme lernt nix  - der weiß alles...

Ansonsten
- ein Zitat vom lomo (ich find´ den Beitrag bloß nicht...)

Geht einfach mal in den Wald, Rad fahren ...

- macht Video´s - da gibt´s keine Diskussionen zu beweglichen Horizonten

Und dann noch:
MisterCool hat geometrisch recht und die meisten Bilder hier sind für mich sehr gut - *Punkt*


----------



## rmfausi (3. Dezember 2012)

Für sudo braucht man nicht unbedingt ein Password.

Wenn man in /etc/sudoers folgendes einträgt:
lomo    ALL=(ALL) ALL

Unter Debian geht das mit visudo.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## freiraum (3. Dezember 2012)

lomo schrieb:


> Mist, YT ist hier gesperrt ...







... neee, oder? 





... geht doch!


----------



## BejayMTB (3. Dezember 2012)




----------



## Bogie (3. Dezember 2012)

Sonnenuntergang am Sonntag:


----------



## lomo (3. Dezember 2012)

Bogie schrieb:


> Sonnenuntergang am Sonntag:
> [Bild] Sundowner [/Bild]



Schäää!


----------



## eL (3. Dezember 2012)

krass ihr geeks  ;-P


----------



## el Zimbo (4. Dezember 2012)

Bogie schrieb:


> Sonnenuntergang am Sonntag:



Wassen hier passiert? Bogie postet Bilder...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teufelstisch (4. Dezember 2012)

...tja, ruckzuck hängt nicht nur der Haussegen schief...! 

Schönes Abendrot! 

  @_`Smubob´_: Also ich hab an besagtem Abschnitt an der Neukastell oft schon genug Probleme, zu Fuß gut runterzukommen... aber wenn schon unfahrbar, dann kannste die ebenfalls sehr tückischen Stahltreppen ja gleich auch noch mitnehmen...  Silvesterfeuerwerk am Hardtrand (oder über Annweiler) anschauen und knipsen hab ich auch schon seit Jahren vor, aber wie du ja sagtest - das Wetter war die letzten Jahre eigentlich durchgängig untauglich für sowas!

Inversion hatte ich ja letzten November den absolut perfekten Tag auf'm Orensfelsen... 

Ja, Fotosstops können nerven... deswegen bin ich eben meistens allein unterwegs, weil's für "reine" Sportler wirklich sehr anstrengend sein kann, permanent anzuhalten. Hab mich da bspw. mal in nem Alpen-RR-Urlaub mit nem Mitfahrer ganz böse verzofft...  Bei mir ergänzen sich da einfach zwei sehr schöne, gleichberechtigte Hobbys perfekt zueinander...


----------



## ES7.0 (4. Dezember 2012)

Hi,
hier mal ein paar Bilder von Sonntag. Habe die ganze Zeit versucht den Horizont auszurichten, deshalb gibt es die Bilder erst jetzt.
Viel Spaß beim anschauen.


----------



## Radde (4. Dezember 2012)

eiern, noch mehr eiern und rumrutschen... komische Konsistenz hat das Zeug gerade


----------



## lomo (4. Dezember 2012)




----------



## michar (4. Dezember 2012)

haha..die radde gibts ja echt noch..


----------



## HeavyBiker (4. Dezember 2012)

es lebt


----------



## Radde (4. Dezember 2012)

Jop s lebt noch - wenn jetzt noch die Kraft wieder 100% ist, die man für nen Stoppie braucht und die Hirnblockaden weg sind kann's auch wieder richtig losgehn. 





fand ich ganz witzig den Ausblick, oben alles weiss und die Ebene noch unbedeckt.


----------



## `Smubob´ (7. Dezember 2012)

MisterCool schrieb:


> Da braucht man nicht mal klitzeklitzekleines Bischen, es reicht einfach nachzudenken unter welchem Winkel eine Tangente an einem beliebigen Punkt eines Kreises (sprich Horizonts) aus der Mitte dieses Kreises gesehen wird.


Du glaubst im Ernst, einem Mathematiker Elementar-Geometrie erklären zu müssen? Süß! 
Dass die Blickrichtung der Kamera möglicherweise nicht orthogonal auf der Tangente stehen muss, ist dir noch nicht in den Sinn gekommen? Dass auch die Lage des Horizonts im Bild (in der Mitte oder nicht) eine Rolle spielt auch nicht? Die Realität ist oft nicht ganz so einfach wie ein theroretisches Modell... 
Übrigens: hättest du einfach geschrieben "mir würde das Foto besser gefallen, wenn der Horizont begradigt noch wäre", anstatt direkt einen auf Klugschei$$er zu machen, hätte man sich die ganze schwachsinnige Diskussion sparen können. Dass man hier nur positive Kommentare abgeben "darf" hast du völlig falsch interpretiert. Wie man auch im Deutschen so schön sagt: wie man in den Wald hinein ruft, so schallt es auch heraus.




Kelme schrieb:


> [Sonnenstrahlen fangen]


Gut gefangen! 




Teufelstisch schrieb:


> @_`Smubob´_: Also ich hab an besagtem Abschnitt an der Neukastell oft schon genug Probleme, zu Fuß gut runterzukommen... aber wenn schon unfahrbar, dann kannste die ebenfalls sehr tückischen Stahltreppen ja gleich auch noch mitnehmen...  Silvesterfeuerwerk am Hardtrand (oder über Annweiler) anschauen und knipsen hab ich auch schon seit Jahren vor, aber wie du ja sagtest - das Wetter war die letzten Jahre eigentlich durchgängig untauglich für sowas!


Ich habe den Abschnitt auch noch nie probiert, als ich das letzte mal da oben war, war das fahrtechnisch eh noch weit außerhalb meiner Fähigkeiten. Vermutlich würde ich es aber auch jetzt noch nicht schaffen  Allerdings habe ich gerade in Bikeparks oder sonstigen angelegten Strecken die Erfahrung gemacht, dass vieles zwar (fast) "ungehbar", aber gleichzeitig totzdem ganz gut fahrbar ist 
Beim Feuerwerk kucken würde ich den Foto allerdings zuhause lassen, das finde ich fotografisch eh nicht sonderlich spektakulär und würde mich da lieber auf entspanntes Kucken konzentrieren. Dieses Jahr verbringe ich Sylvester in den richtigen Bergen, ich bin mal gespannt, wie das wird 




Teufelstisch schrieb:


> Ja, Fotosstops können nerven... deswegen bin ich eben meistens allein unterwegs, weil's für "reine" Sportler wirklich sehr anstrengend sein kann, permanent anzuhalten. Hab mich da bspw. mal in nem Alpen-RR-Urlaub mit nem Mitfahrer ganz böse verzofft...  Bei mir ergänzen sich da einfach zwei sehr schöne, gleichberechtigte Hobbys perfekt zueinander...


Ich lege dann gerne vorher Prioritäten fest: entweder eine Bike+Foto-Tour, also Hauptaugenmerk auf dem Fotografieren (dann auch mit der EOS im Gepäck), oder einfach unterwegs mal schnell mit Handy oder Kompaktknipse den einen oder anderen Schnappschuss machen, mit den logischen Einschränkungen bei der Bildqualität, vor allem bei Action-Shots.




Radde schrieb:


> eiern, noch mehr eiern und rumrutschen... komische Konsistenz hat das Zeug gerade


Sobald die Radde durch den Puderzucker eiert, weiß man, es ist Winter 
Hier macht es seit einer knappen Stunde ordentlich runter, die oberen Teile des Walds waren vorgestern schon leicht überzuckert. Mal sehen, ob ich später auf dem Weg zum Physio noch Zeit für einen kleinen Umweg habe


----------



## MisterCool (7. Dezember 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Du glaubst im Ernst, einem Mathematiker Elementar-Geometrie erklären zu müssen? Süß!
> Dass die Blickrichtung der Kamera möglicherweise nicht orthogonal auf der Tangente stehen muss, ist dir noch nicht in den Sinn gekommen?



Nein, denn spätestens seit Mittelalter ist es bekannt, dass die Erde eine Kugel ist und dementsprechend das Horizont ein Kreis ist, in der Mitte dessen der Betrachter (sprich die Kamera) steht. Also die Kamera steht nicht auf der Tangente sondern ist in der Mitte des Kreises positioniert und guckt in Richtung Tangente. Egal wo Du hingehst, wie du Dich drehst, Du (und die Kamera) bist immer in der Mitte des (Horizont-)Kreises und niemals auf der Tangente, und Du guckst immer unter 90° auf die Tangenten.
Soviel zum Thema Elementar-Geometrie, Herr Mathematiker 



`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Dass auch die Lage des Horizonts im Bild (in der Mitte oder nicht) eine Rolle spielt auch nicht?



Auch nicht, denn diese hat wiederum eher eine Auswirkung auf die perspektivische Verzeichnung (wo der Fluchtpunkt liegt und wo die stürzenden Linien zusammenlaufen), die nichts mit dem kippenden Horizont zu tun hat.
Denke an TS Linsen



> Übrigens: hättest du einfach geschrieben "mir würde das Foto besser gefallen, wenn der Horizont begradigt noch wäre", anstatt direkt einen auf Klugschei$$er zu machen, hätte man sich die ganze schwachsinnige Diskussion sparen können.



Ich erlaube mir mich selbst nochmal zu zitieren und die "berüchtigte" Aussage zu wiederholen


> Jungens, immer schön an das Begradigen der Fotos denken, kippendes Horizont macht die schönsten Fotos kaputt!



Erstens sie bezog sich zuerst weder auf eine Person, noch auf ein konkretes Foto.
Also bleiben wir auf dem Teppich und deuten keine Inhalte, die es nicht gibt! 
Zweitens für mich sind Klugsche$$er diejenigen, die sich wegen solcher neutralen Bemerkung aufregen, daraus ein riesen Tara  machen, eine "Hexenjagd" veranstalten und dabei das "Opfer" scheinhelig zum Troll abstempeln ;-), 
Ich habe das Gefühl, dass manche schon vollkom den Bezug zu Realität verloren haben und sich in Probleme einsteigern, die es nicht gibt. Nur dann kommen solche - wie Du es trefflich schreibst - schwachsinnige Bemerkungen/Diskussionen, die man sich sparren kann zu Stande.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (7. Dezember 2012)

So, jetzt aber wieder zurück zum Thema!
Draussen ist es weiß, da kann man bestimmt klasse Bilder und Videos machen.
Los, los!


----------



## Optimizer (7. Dezember 2012)

Mein lieber Smubob, hättest dich lieber mal mit deinen Zitatorgien zurückgehalten, dann hätte der Troll weitergeschlafen.....


----------



## Kelme (8. Dezember 2012)

Regel 19: Fotografiere niemals deinen Schatten!




Zwei Hunde und Herrchen von kelme_sis auf Flickr


----------



## `Smubob´ (8. Dezember 2012)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Mein lieber Smubob, hättest dich lieber mal mit deinen Zitatorgien zurückgehalten, dann hätte der Troll weitergeschlafen.....


Ja, hätte ich besser...  ich glaube einfach zu oft an das Gute in den Menschen, grober Fehler meinerseits. Wer krampfhaft an seinem beschränkten (aber begradigten!) Horizont festhalten will, soll das gerne tun und kommt in Zukunft einfach direkt auf die Ignore- a.k.a. LMAA-Liste => und tschüss... 

Etwas von Kreistangenten faseln, aber nichtmal wissen, was orthogonal bedeutet... ich lach mich weg 


@ Topic: gestern bin ich über zum Teil noch unberührte Feldwege gespurt, während nebenan auf der Straße (B10) sich eine zähflüssige Blechlawine deutlich langsamer als ich vorwärts bewegte. Leider war das fotografisch nicht einzufangen, das wäre super-ober-mega-deluxe gewesen.  Auch die Heimfahrt im Dunkeln war ein Genuss  Wenn ich es zeitlich schaffe, gehe ich nachher noch auf die Jagd nach schönen Winterimpressionen...


----------



## Teufelstisch (8. Dezember 2012)

@ES7.0: 
  @Optimizer: Sei doch froh, dass er nicht juristisch zitiert: z. B. Beitrag 5265, Absatz 1 Nummer 1 Satz 3, 2. Halbsatz, 1. Alternative...! 
  @`Smubob´:  Bei mir sind im Prinzip ja alles Fototouren. Wenn man erstmal so richtig knipssüchtig ist, ist die Angst zu groß, mal was zu verpassen oder dann nur die kleine, minderwertige Knipse dabei zu haben...!  Wegen der B10 - könnte erklären, warum als ich gestern u. a. in der Baustelle Walmersbach rumgespurt habe so relativ wenig los war...

Heute hat's dann endlich mal geklappt mit Schnee und Sonne, musste dafür aber auch sehr früh aufstehen und noch im Dunkeln losfahren! Die Finger sind mir glaub ich auch mehrmals fast angefroren und die Trinkflasche war nach relativ kurzer Zeit auch nur noch ein einziger Eisklotz...! Aber was tut man nicht alles... 

Für den Anfang:


----------



## Fibbs79 (8. Dezember 2012)

War auch kurz unterwegs, allerdings kurz vor Sonnenuntergang:




Letzte Sonnenstrahlen eingefangen von fibbs79 auf Flickr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BejayMTB (8. Dezember 2012)

Auch ne kurze runde geschafft. Leider nicht was ich eigentlich wollte aber schön wars trotzdem


----------



## Optimizer (8. Dezember 2012)

War heute kurz hinterm Backofen unterwegs:


----------



## Fibbs79 (8. Dezember 2012)

Da war es wenigstens warm 

Jetzt hab ich Hunger ...


----------



## Radde (8. Dezember 2012)

So hab auch was zu beizutragen, war heut den ganzen tag mit der Kamera unterwegs.

viel zu früh im Edenkobener Tal:



etwas später aufm Schänzelturm:



(ganz groß )

und in der Abendsonne wieder daheim - ausgelöst vom Matze:


----------



## MisterCool (8. Dezember 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Ja, hätte ich besser...  ich glaube einfach zu oft an das Gute in den Menschen, grober Fehler meinerseits. Wer krampfhaft an seinem beschränkten (aber begradigten!) Horizont festhalten will, soll das gerne tun und kommt in Zukunft einfach direkt auf die Ignore- a.k.a. LMAA-Liste => und tschüss...
> 
> Etwas von Kreistangenten faseln, aber nichtmal wissen, was orthogonal bedeutet... ich lach mich weg



Es kam, wie es kommen musste, wenn die sachlichen Argumente ausgehen (gab's da welche?) greift man zu den persönlichen 
Und jemand mit dieser Überheblichkeit will den anderen vorschreiben und belehren, wie sie sich in Forum benehmen sollen?
Man solle nicht Wasser predigen aber Wein trinken!


----------



## guru39 (9. Dezember 2012)

Kelme schrieb:


> Regel 19: Fotografiere niemals deinen Schatten!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sähr gail 

von meinem... mittlerweile Jedi....ex Padawan


----------



## Flugrost (9. Dezember 2012)

guru39 schrieb:


> sähr gail
> 
> von meinem... mittlerweile Jedi....ex Padawan


Schon Jedi? Wunderbar. Danke für die Grüße und VLG zurück - `hab vor, mich demnächst mal wieder blicken zu lassen.

Kelme, Regel #20  heißt: IGNORIERE #19 .


----------



## Bener (9. Dezember 2012)

So, ich auch mal, allerdings mitm Auto unterwegs gewesen.. War schon 23:00 und -10°C, und dann noch ewig in der Kälte rumstehen und Bilder sammeln fürs Stacken? Nene, das mach ich 4-rädrig...

Hier mal: Eisenberg Steinborn @ night, Panorama aus 4 Aufnahmen...






Grüße, Bener


----------



## aju (9. Dezember 2012)

Gestern bei besten Bedingungen:


----------



## hossianajoe (9. Dezember 2012)

Die zweifarbige Beleuchtung der Kirche gefiehl mir ganz gut!
Sorry , ich habe vergessen das Datum heraus zu nehmen , stört ein bißchen im Bild.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyBiker (9. Dezember 2012)

hatte heut riesen spass auch abseits vom wald 

als trainer und schiedsrichter beim handball minispiel turnier ... sohnemann hat mit seinem
team (die ich mit trainiere) alle spiele gewonnen


----------



## Fibbs79 (9. Dezember 2012)

Do Sinn Zwä stolz wie Harry


----------



## HeavyBiker (9. Dezember 2012)

awa wie


----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (9. Dezember 2012)




----------



## lomo (10. Dezember 2012)

hossianajoe schrieb:


> Die zweifarbige Beleuchtung der Kirche gefiehl mir ganz gut!
> Sorry , ich habe vergessen das Datum heraus zu nehmen , stört ein bißchen im Bild.



Der Horizont!!!!


----------



## HeavyBiker (10. Dezember 2012)

OMG ...holt schnell die Horizont Polizei !!!


----------



## hossianajoe (10. Dezember 2012)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> OMG ...holt schnell die Horizont Polizei !!!



Welcher Horizont?


----------



## Radler-01 (10. Dezember 2012)

MisterCool schrieb:


> ... denn spätestens seit Mittelalter ist es bekannt, dass die Erde eine Kugel ist und dementsprechend das Horizont ein Kreis ist ...


 


Bener schrieb:


>


 
und was soll dann die ganze Diskussion zum Horizont-Begradigen...



Ansonsten:



lomo schrieb:


> So, jetzt aber wieder zurück zum Thema!
> Draussen ist es weiß, da kann man bestimmt klasse Bilder und Videos machen.
> Los, los!


 
und hört doch auf, euch gegenseitig mit Klugschei§§ereien zu übertreffen, wir sind hier nicht an einer mathemat-/geograph-/fotograf-ischen Hochschule, sondern -wie bereits gesagt wurde- in einem MTB-Forum... Danke


----------



## Teufelstisch (10. Dezember 2012)

@hossianajoe: Wo iss'n dess!?

Das Handballtor ist übrigens auch nicht grade grade...  

Überall schiefe Horizonte und stürzende Linien... was den Augen hier alles so zugemutet wird:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radde (10. Dezember 2012)

auch vom Samstag, das wars ja wohl erstmal wieder mit guten Bedingungen, hat jemand nen aktuellen Lagebericht?


----------



## BejayMTB (10. Dezember 2012)

Kalt, nass und dunkel.


----------



## `Smubob´ (10. Dezember 2012)

...vor allem nass


EDIT: schönes Video! Die Wurzeln vor/in den Kurven (die man beim Kucken im Hinterkopf hat, wenn man den Weg kennt) dürften das eine oder andere Mal die lustige Schneerutscherei verstärkt haben?  Da, wo du aus dem Trail rausfährst, hab ich mich letztens auf nassem Laub lang gemacht... mit Schnee siehts deutlich fluffiger aus


----------



## HeavyBiker (10. Dezember 2012)

nice


----------



## Radde (10. Dezember 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Die Wurzeln vor/in den Kurven (die man beim Kucken im Hinterkopf hat, wenn man den Weg kennt) dürften das eine oder andere Mal die lustige Schneerutscherei verstärkt haben?  Da, wo du aus dem Trail rausfährst, hab ich mich letztens auf nassem Laub lang gemacht... mit Schnee siehts deutlich fluffiger aus



Wurzeln hab ich nur selten gemerkt. Schnee begradigt viel, deswegen ist son hardtail ja auch so gut im Winter.
Anschließend gings noch die Engelsleiter runter, da war der Schnee noch komplett unberührt und es war auf dem wurzeligem mittlerem teil mit sicherheit schneller wie im Sommer.


----------



## `Smubob´ (11. Dezember 2012)

Radde schrieb:


> Wurzeln hab ich nur selten gemerkt. Schnee begradigt viel, deswegen ist son hardtail ja auch so gut im Winter.
> Anschließend gings noch die Engelsleiter runter, da war der Schnee noch komplett unberührt und es war auf dem wurzeligem mittlerem teil mit sicherheit schneller wie im Sommer.


Cool, hätte ich so nicht gedacht. Ich hätte am Samstag auch noch ne Runde fahren sollen 
Engels-/Himmelsleiter find ich mit dem Hardtail immer etwas "zwiespältig"... langsam läufts gut, schnell läufts gut, aber wenn man sich mal wo verbremst oder die Linie vergurkt und auf eine "mittlere" Geschwindigkeit abfällt, wirds sehr rumpelig. Mittendrin wieder richtig Geschwindigkeit aufbauen ist auch schwer, für mich zumindest


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## metalfreak (11. Dezember 2012)

analog vom Neustadter Weihnachtsmarkt


----------



## pirata (12. Dezember 2012)

letzten samstag:


----------



## Radde (12. Dezember 2012)

Hui! an der kalmit war ja letzten dienstag schon 15cm - da muss man am samstag ja regelrecht versunken sein.
__________________
Von vorhin am Weiher:


----------



## Bjoern_U. (12. Dezember 2012)

ein lonesome Jedi im Pfälzerwald ?


----------



## Radde (12. Dezember 2012)

hm ordenswald  der lichtschweif stört ein wenig, aber das bild ist auch eher nebenprodukt gewesen.






der eigentliche plan mit den LEDs ist aber auch nicht so gut geworden


----------



## Bjoern_U. (12. Dezember 2012)

und da hast du dem Osterhasen grüne & blaue Lampen umgehängt ?


----------



## `Smubob´ (13. Dezember 2012)

Vorgestern auf einem kleinen Semi-Nightride:









Ich hatte unterwegs "alles": trocken, nass, tiefer Matsch mit Laub, Glatteis, aufgebrochene und festgefrorene Eisbrocken (übel zu fahren), Schnee, angetauter und überfrorener Schnee... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 war aber trotzdem wieder herrlich


----------



## XXXDriver (13. Dezember 2012)

@_`Smubob´

_Dann waren das wohl deine Reifenspuren die ich heute am Zollstock und Umgebung gesehen habe   also der Baron und Rubber Queen ist nicht einfach im Schnee zu identifizieren


----------



## saturno (13. Dezember 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Vorgestern auf einem kleinen Semi-Nightride:





Überall schiefe Horizonte und stürzende Linien... was den Augen hier alles so zugemutet wird:


----------



## Teufelstisch (13. Dezember 2012)

@_Radde_: So eins hattest du glaub ich schon mal, mit LED-Throwies (oder so ähnlich)!? 
  @`Smubob´: Scheee! Kann sein, dass die am Trifels was an der Beleuchtung geändert haben? War ja ne Weile lang nur einseitig beleuchtet, nun wird neuerdings noch der eine kleine Eckturm angestrahlt...

http://www.trifels-cam.de/home/nahsicht.htm

Nun denn, jetzt darf's gerne erstmal wieder komplett wegtauen! Die letzten Tage durch den reingeregneten und wieder angetauten Betonschnee waren doch ziemlich anstrengend, man kam kaum noch vorwärts. Heute zum Abschluss eigentlich dann nur noch entweder auf festgetrampeltem Eis rumgeholpert/-gerutscht oder in Zeitlupe rumgefräst.





@Opti: Hattest Recht, der ist mir aber dieses Jahr das erste Mal aufgefallen:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (14. Dezember 2012)

XXXDriver schrieb:


> Dann waren das wohl deine Reifenspuren die ich heute am Zollstock und Umgebung gesehen habe   also der Baron und Rubber Queen ist nicht einfach im Schnee zu identifizieren


Gut möglich  Der Baron dürfte eigentlich ganz gut zu erkennen sein, dessen Spuren werden ja aber meistens von der Queen überrollt  Meine Reifenspuren-Leserei nervt meine Mitfahrer manchmal sogar schon... vor allem, wenn ich dann murmle "Reifen X und Reifen Z... das könnte der Y gewesen sein!"  Die meisten Schwalbe Profile hab ich ganz gut im Kopf, die gängigsten anderen eigentlich auch, bei Exoten wirds natürlich schwer...




saturno schrieb:


> Überall schiefe Horizonte und stürzende Linien... was den Augen hier alles so zugemutet wird:


Das liegt alles im Auge bzw. am Horizont des Betrachters 
Und falls sich wer über fehlende Schärfe oder zu starkes Rauschen beschweren will, sag ich nur: ISO 3200 und 1/4 bzw. 4/5s Belichtungszeit  da sind die Ergebnisse für freihand doch noch ganz brauchbar...




Teufelstisch schrieb:


> Scheee! Kann sein, dass die am Trifels was an der Beleuchtung geändert haben? War ja ne Weile lang nur einseitig beleuchtet, nun wird neuerdings noch der eine kleine Eckturm angestrahlt...


Nein, "Sch*n*ee"!  (Danke! )
Ich glaube nicht, dass da was geändert wurde. Also auf meinen Bildern sieht das (für mich) so aus, als würde der nur vom beleuchteten Rest etwas angestrahlt.
Merci übrigens für den Webcam Link, den kannte ich noch nicht 
Die Eiszapfen sehen gefährlich aus! 
Von mir aus darfs jetzt auch gerne ein Mal komplett wegtauen, die Chancen stehen bei gemeldeten +10°C ja ganz gut. Das Fahren auf dem Betonschnee mit lustiger, zufälliger Einbrech-Überraschung war echt nicht so schön.  Auf dem Mönchsweg wars aber am Dienstag zum Glück sehr gut zu fahren, da konnte man es (nach gesteigerter Vorsicht am Anfang) gut laufen lassen


----------



## MisterCool (14. Dezember 2012)

> Zitat von saturno
> Überall schiefe Horizonte und stürzende Linien... was den Augen hier alles so zugemutet wird:


>Das liegt alles im Auge bzw. am Horizont des Betrachters 

Na also, es geht doch! Ich freue mich, dass sich die Sensibilität für das Thema bei manchen für immer und ewig eingeprägt hat (auch wenn es bei der Umsetzung hier und da noch etwas hapert) ;-)


----------



## Optimizer (15. Dezember 2012)

Kann mir jemand sagen, wo in Tapatalk die Ignorierfunktion ist?
Oder geht das nur in der klassischen Ansicht?


----------



## MisterCool (15. Dezember 2012)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen, wo in Tapatalk die Ignorierfunktion ist?
> Oder geht das nur in der klassischen Ansicht?



Manchmal muß man etwas nachhelfen - es geht leider nur über den Umweg über die klassische Ansicht:

Rechts unten Browser wählen
Oben links Kontrollzentrum wählen
Links Ignorier-Liste bearbeiten wählen
MisterCool eintragen
Fertig...
Damit bist Du meine wertvollen Tips für immer und ewig losgeworden


----------



## Teufelstisch (15. Dezember 2012)

Auch eins mit Trifels, aus 22 km Entfernung.

Erstaunlich sind die vielen fast exakten Überschneidungen von dem Punkt aus:

Vorm Gr. Adelberg liegt der Rindsberg mit dem Wackeltisch. Und exakt vor dem Föhrlenberg-Gipfel erkennt man noch den Südgipfel des Höllenbergs. Vorm Hohenberg dann der Höllenberg-Nordgipfel sowie dahinter der Wernersberger Rothenberg. Die Senke im Vordergrund ein Stück Rechts des Trifels müssten dann die Hauensteiner Vier Buchen sein. 





@_`Smubob´_: Dochdoch, das Türmchen war vorher, auch auf meinen älteren Fotos dunkel. Kann sein, dass die Scheinwerfer ein wenig verstellt wurden. Fast Frühlingshaft mild war's jedenfalls heute, hab janz schön geschwitzt. Schnee ist hier eigentlich auch fast komplett weg. Die letzten 10 km im Regen waren dann allerdings mehr als unnötig, dann doch lieber wieder Frost und trocken...


----------



## michar (16. Dezember 2012)

gott sei dank ist die weisse pest wieder verschwunden...weinbiet heute war zwar etwas feucht..aber sehr gut zu fahren...


----------



## Radler-01 (17. Dezember 2012)

MisterCool schrieb:


> ... MisterCool eintragen
> Fertig...
> Damit bist Du meine wertvollen Tips für immer und ewig losgeworden


 

Humor ist, wenn man trotzdem lacht - Kompliment


----------



## saturno (17. Dezember 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Das liegt alles im Auge bzw. am Horizont des Betrachters
> Und falls sich wer über fehlende Schärfe oder zu starkes Rauschen beschweren will, sag ich nur: ISO 3200 und 1/4 bzw. 4/5s Belichtungszeit  da sind die Ergebnisse für freihand doch noch ganz brauchbar...


ich zitiere


Bei dem Foto hätte ich aber noch den Horizont waagerecht ausgerichtet... *tztztz*


----------



## `Smubob´ (18. Dezember 2012)

Teufelstisch schrieb:


> Dochdoch, das Türmchen war vorher, auch auf meinen älteren Fotos dunkel. Kann sein, dass die Scheinwerfer ein wenig verstellt wurden.


Wer weiß, wer weiß... Hauptsach, s sieht schee aus! 




Teufelstisch schrieb:


> Fast Frühlingshaft mild war's jedenfalls heute, hab janz schön geschwitzt. Schnee ist hier eigentlich auch fast komplett weg. Die letzten 10 km im Regen waren dann allerdings mehr als unnötig, dann doch lieber wieder Frost und trocken...


Ich bin jetzt zwar keine Wetter-Pussy, aber ich starte nur ungern zu einer Ausfahrt schon im Regen, wenn ich die Wahl habe  Und unter der Voraussetzung bin ich in den letzten Tagen leider nicht nennenswert aufs Rad gekommen  Aber sieht ja nach Besserung aus...
BTW: wir könnten uns ja mal zu einer Foto & Bike Runde treffen? Vielleicht kannst du mir DSLR-Noob ja ein paar nützliche Dinge auf die Schnelle näherbringen 




michar schrieb:


> gott sei dank ist die weisse pest wieder verschwunden...weinbiet heute war zwar etwas feucht..aber sehr gut zu fahren...


Ob mit oder ohne - lieber kalt als nass!




saturno schrieb:


> ich zitiere
> 
> Bei dem Foto hätte ich aber noch den Horizont waagerecht ausgerichtet... *tztztz*


Meen Gutschter, du solltest keine Zitate aus dem Kontext reissen, wenn dadurch die Erkennbarkeit des Sarkasmus verloren geht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teufelstisch (19. Dezember 2012)

@`Smubob´: Gerne! So der wirkliche, belesene Experte bin ich ja auch nicht, alles Ergebnis autodidaktischen Trial-and-Errors!  Will bei Gelegenheit mal wieder an den Trifels, würde ja evtl. passen - aber erst bei besserem Wetter! Im Regen fahr ich auch nie los, blieb sogar lange trocken heute. Mal eher ne ungewohnte Schleife über das freie Land kurz nach Frankreich rein und die Grenze entlang. Es dampfte ganz ordentlich:





Musste mich dann etwas sputen, um noch zum Einbruch der Dunkelheit auf der Lemberger Burg anzukommen. Keine Minute nachdem ich die Kamera und das Stativ ausgepackt hatte, fing es dann an zu regnen - und hörte einfach nicht auf...  Die tolle Nebelstimmung konnte ich dann leider nicht festhalten. Muss mir als wohl doch noch nen Schirm in den Rucksack packen...!


----------



## `Smubob´ (19. Dezember 2012)

Teufelstisch schrieb:


> Gerne! So der wirkliche, belesene Experte bin ich ja auch nicht, alles Ergebnis autodidaktischen Trial-and-Errors! ;-) Will bei Gelegenheit mal wieder an den Trifels, wÃ¼rde ja evtl. passen - aber erst bei besserem Wetter!


Ich bewege mich bisher ausschlieÃlich innerhalb der MÃ¶glichkeiten des AF... das ist also auf jeden Fall noch STARK ausbaufÃ¤hig. So lange ich ein paar neue AnsÃ¤tze zum gezielt selbst weiter trial-and-errorieren bekomme, bin ich voll zufrieden ð Da wir schon mal die gleiche Kamera haben, passt das ja perfekt! 
Bei Suddelwedder macht sowas ja auch keinen Sinn, schauen wir mal, was die nÃ¤chsten Tage/Wochen bringen...


----------



## metalfreak (19. Dezember 2012)

Wieder ein wenig fremdregional. Wird echt mal wieder Zeit die Pfalz vor die Linse zu nehmen.


----------



## Fibbs79 (19. Dezember 2012)

Heute mal wieder Nebelsuppe inhaliert 




Rauhberg von fibbs79 auf Flickr




Nebelsuppe von fibbs79 auf Flickr




Kiefer von fibbs79 auf Flickr




Null Aussicht von fibbs79 auf Flickr

Und jetzt scheint die Sonne


----------



## Optimizer (19. Dezember 2012)

@Fibbs79: Is de Schdolle noch uff?


----------



## Fibbs79 (19. Dezember 2012)

Nee verricheld


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (19. Dezember 2012)

Wenn du das nächste mal zum Rauenberg fährst, sag mal bescheid. Da möchte ich schon ne ganze weile hin. 

Mal was anderes, auf der Karte hab ich gestern einen Trail entdeckt der von den drei Felsen bei Wilgartswiesen runter richtung Radweg geht. Kennst du denn?????


----------



## Fibbs79 (19. Dezember 2012)

Kenn nur den Trail welcher von den Kletterern gemacht wurde.


----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (19. Dezember 2012)

ok, mal die tage vorbei schauen


----------



## Optimizer (19. Dezember 2012)

Pfalzwaldgeist schrieb:


> ok, mal die tage vorbei schauen



Bitte berichten. Der steht nämlich auch noch auf meiner Unknown-Liste.


----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (19. Dezember 2012)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Bitte berichten. Der steht nämlich auch noch auf meiner Unknown-Liste.


 
ich hab ab Freitag bis 06.01 Urlaub.....


----------



## Fibbs79 (19. Dezember 2012)

Freitag morgen passt - für ne kleine Runde


----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (19. Dezember 2012)

Ich meld mich, müssten aber so gegen 0900 los


----------



## Teufelstisch (19. Dezember 2012)

Jepp, heute hat schon wieder wer die Tür zur Waschküche offen gelassen!


----------



## Berghaemmerer (19. Dezember 2012)

Erste Erfahrungen im weissen Element quick'n dirty vergangene Woche:


----------



## lomo (19. Dezember 2012)

Teufelstisch schrieb:


> Jepp, heute hat schon wieder wer die Tür zur Waschküche offen gelassen!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Am Farbregler gedreht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teufelstisch (19. Dezember 2012)

Nur geringfügig. So grün isses da wirklich!


----------



## Optimizer (20. Dezember 2012)

Moosbachtal?


----------



## Teufelstisch (20. Dezember 2012)

Nee. Entlang gelb-rot nordnordöstlich des Geiskopfs in der Stockwooger Senke!


----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (20. Dezember 2012)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Freitag morgen passt - für ne kleine Runde



Klappt leider nicht  

War vorhin auf kleiner Erkundungstour. Von 3 unbekannten Trails waren zwei fahrbar und auch noch schön flowig. An den Drei Felsen hab ich zwar den oberen Einstieg gefunden, aber dann verliert er sich im nirgendwo. Muss mal von unten hoch laufen


----------



## Optimizer (20. Dezember 2012)

Pfalzwaldgeist schrieb:


> Von 3 unbekannten Trails waren zwei fahrbar und auch noch schön flowig.


Wo warst du denn?


----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (20. Dezember 2012)

Wilgartswiesen. Einmal den Harzpfad, geht oberhalb vom Erikastollen runter nach Wilgartswisen. Dann 3 Felsen, da war aber leider nichts  und dann vor Richtung Wellbachtal, da geht dann links ein kleiner aber feiner Pfad ab, dieser endet dann im Wellbachtal und zwar dort wo gerade das neue Wasserrückhaltebecken entsteht.


----------



## Optimizer (20. Dezember 2012)

Harzpfad bin ich schon gewandert. Ist glaub ich mit "B" markiert. Ist bestimmt charmant: ich hab da ne Stelle mit ner Felskante/-stufe kurz vor ner Serpentine im Hinterkopf. Der andere Pfad weiter östlich, der mit "B" vom Breitenberg kommt, ist zwar kurz, aber auch nicht ganz ohne.


----------



## Fibbs79 (20. Dezember 2012)

Pfalzwaldgeist schrieb:


> Wilgartswiesen. Einmal den Harzpfad, geht oberhalb vom Erikastollen runter nach Wilgartswisen. Dann 3 Felsen, da war aber leider nichts  und dann vor Richtung Wellbachtal, da geht dann links ein kleiner aber feiner Pfad ab, dieser endet dann im Wellbachtal und zwar dort wo gerade das neue Wasserrückhaltebecken entsteht.



Da gibt's noch einen weiteren welcher direkt am Hotel Hirschhorn endet.

Den Wellbachtrail glaube ich nicht zu kennen


----------



## Optimizer (20. Dezember 2012)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Da gibt's noch einen weiteren welcher direkt am Hotel Hirschhorn endet.


Das ist das andere "B", dass ich meinte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radde (20. Dezember 2012)

Pfalzwaldgeist schrieb:


> ... dann verliert er sich im nirgendwo.



Ist mir in letzter Zeit öfters aufgefallen, dass viele "gestrichelte" langsam aussterben. Teils sind die Einfahrten durch Forstwegbau verschüttet, teils wurde nach der Aufforstung nich aufgeräumt. Da hilft eigentlich nur wieder begehbar machen, dann tut das Wandersvolk den Rest.


----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (20. Dezember 2012)

Radde schrieb:


> Ist mir in letzter Zeit öfters aufgefallen, dass viele "gestrichelte" langsam aussterben. Teils sind die Einfahrten durch Forstwegbau verschüttet, teils wurde nach der Aufforstung nich aufgeräumt. Da hilft eigentlich nur wieder begehbar machen, dann tut das Wandersvolk den Rest.


 
Und genau das sind meine pläne für 2013. 5 Kanidaten in der nähreren Umgebung hab ich schon


----------



## LoffelderBuh (21. Dezember 2012)

schon etwas älter aber bald kommt etwas neues von uns!
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I9sqI6TrCTM"]Rock That Sh#t! - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## HanzzOr (21. Dezember 2012)

Pfalzwaldgeist schrieb:


> Und genau das sind meine pläne für 2013. 5 Kanidaten in der nähreren Umgebung hab ich schon




Sry welche Pläne meinst du genau?


----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (21. Dezember 2012)

HanzzOr schrieb:


> Sry welche Pläne meinst du genau?



Alte Trails im Bereich Rinnthal, Wilgartswiesen und Wellbachtal finden und wieder befahrbar machen. In der karte sind da einige drin. Wahrscheinlich wäre Plan besser gewessen als Pläne, aber was solls


----------



## rmfausi (21. Dezember 2012)

Sehr lobenswerter Gedanke/Plan/Pläne. 

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HanzzOr (21. Dezember 2012)

Finde ich auch. Meister der Plänerplane


----------



## Teufelstisch (23. Dezember 2012)

Vorbildlich! 

Der permanente Nieselregensiff erforderte ein paar Überdachte Stellplätze für die Kamera...  Daher ne kleine Runde mit ein paar km auf'm F-Weg:


----------



## CB89 (23. Dezember 2012)

Nach längerem Suchen dann heute doch noch die Sonne gefunden, irgendwo hinter Eckkopf hatte sie sich versteckt ...







Da ich scheinbar eh keine trockenes Wetter bekomme wenn ich Zeit zum Fahren habe, möchte ich bitte das Weiß vom letzten mal zurück!
Danke.


----------



## HeavyBiker (24. Dezember 2012)




----------



## `Smubob´ (24. Dezember 2012)

Teufelstisch schrieb:


> Daher ne kleine Runde mit ein paar km auf'm F-Weg


Wenn es schneefrei bleibt, könnte ich mir auch überlegen, dort demnächst nochmal einen Ausflug hin zu machen.  Beim letzten Mal habe ich mir trotz der 1000 schönen Plätzchen dort aber keine Zeit für Fotos genommen und bin nur von einem Trailflow-Orgasmus zum nächsten gejagt 


*Schöne Feiertage zusammen! *


----------



## Teufelstisch (24. Dezember 2012)

@`Smubob´: F-Weg wär auch möglich!  Wobei es da jetzt nicht soooo viel zu knipsen gibt. 

*Von mir auch schöne Feiertage!* Ein denkwürdiger Heiligabendmittag, bei teils 15 Grad und Sonne auf dem Weg zum Christkindlfelsen die Stelzen gebräunt. Hab einige Wunschzettel überflogen, MTB's waren immerhin auch einige dabei!


----------



## Berghaemmerer (25. Dezember 2012)

Haben gestern beim guten Rutsch einstudieren auch ordentlich geschwitzt 





Happy Chrismas​


----------



## LoffelderBuh (26. Dezember 2012)

hat mein kumpel zusammengeschnitten..
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fc2KOP_0lCA"]Teaser - 20_DREIZEHN - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (26. Dezember 2012)

und schon wieder Helmcam gehoppel


----------



## Vorderpälzer (26. Dezember 2012)

LoffelderBuh schrieb:


> hat mein kumpel zusammengeschnitten..
> Teaser - 20_DREIZEHN - YouTube




Laubrechen im Wald ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyBiker (26. Dezember 2012)

wenn 2013 SO wird .... dann gute nacht


----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (27. Dezember 2012)

Vorderpälzer schrieb:


> Laubrechen im Wald ???



naja von selbst werden die Pfade ja nicht frei, von daher


----------



## LoffelderBuh (27. Dezember 2012)

eben


----------



## lomo (27. Dezember 2012)

Pfalzwaldgeist schrieb:


> und schon wieder Helmcam gehoppel



Tja, andere Perspektiven wären nicht schlecht ...



Vorderpälzer schrieb:


> Laubrechen im Wald ???



Lau brechen im Wald?


----------



## Haardtfahrer (27. Dezember 2012)

LoffelderBuh schrieb:


> hat mein kumpel zusammengeschnitten..
> Teaser - 20_DREIZEHN - YouTube



Und für welchen Einsatzzweck hattest Du noch wegen des Freerider-für-900- nachgefragt?


----------



## saturno (27. Dezember 2012)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> Und für welchen Einsatzzweck hattest Du noch wegen des Freerider-für-900- nachgefragt?



na, um die trails die er mit den handschuhen vorher reinigt, rocken zu können

die sind doch schon etwas anspruchsvoller


----------



## LoffelderBuh (27. Dezember 2012)

ich hab mit dem video NICHTS zu tun. 
er sagte nur zu mir dass ich es etwas teilen soll
die haben aber noch viel bessere videos hochgeladen.


----------



## lomo (27. Dezember 2012)

Regel Nr. 1: Niemals rechtfertigen. Niemals!


----------



## saturno (27. Dezember 2012)

LoffelderBuh schrieb:


> ich hab mit dem video NICHTS zu tun.
> er sagte nur zu mir dass ich es etwas teilen soll
> die haben aber noch viel bessere videos hochgeladen.



ganz ruhig mein buh, du wirst nciht verhaftet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LoffelderBuh (27. Dezember 2012)

wo bin ich nur hier gelandet...


----------



## Berghaemmerer (27. Dezember 2012)

Nachlese vom 24ten, (Moving) Pic by Meister Raddö:






ps:
noch ein bissi den Rotkanal angehoben da die Cam den etwas unterdrückt


----------



## HeavyBiker (27. Dezember 2012)

geiles bild...
ich liebe die gegenden in der pfalz wo die sorte bäume rumsteht 

was geht eigentlich in trippstadt im mom? kann man fahren?


----------



## lomo (27. Dezember 2012)

Berghaemmerer schrieb:


> ...
> ps:
> noch ein bissi den Rotkanal angehoben da die Cam den etwas unterdrückt



Und was ist mit'm Horizont? Gerade gerückt?


----------



## HeavyBiker (27. Dezember 2012)

schwer zu sagen... wegen der "fallenden linien"


----------



## MisterCool (28. Dezember 2012)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> schwer zu sagen... wegen der "fallenden linien"



Du meintest natürlich die "stürzenden" Linien, die es in dem Foto nicht gibt, die aber dein geübtes, fachmännisches Auge diesmal dazugedichtet hat?
Aber das ist ja nicht so wichtig, unter uns "Horizontexperten", weiss jeder bescheid, worum es geht 

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/St%C3%BCrzende_Linien


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyBiker (28. Dezember 2012)

aber natürlich ....


----------



## guru39 (28. Dezember 2012)

MisterCool schrieb:


> Du meintest natürlich die "stürzenden" Linien, die es in dem Foto nicht gibt, die aber dein geübtes, fachmännisches Auge diesmal dazugedichtet hat?
> Aber das ist nicht so wichtig, unter uns "Horizontexperten", weiss jeder bescheid, worum es geht
> 
> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/St%C3%BCrzende_Linien



Wie findest des


----------



## MisterCool (28. Dezember 2012)

Ich würde dem Autor des Fotos folgendes empfehlen:

Fall 1. Wenn er lernwillig ist, dann schaut er hier nach:
http://blog.wexcameras.de/super-tips-fur-landschaftsfotografie/

Fall 2. Wenn er lernresistent ist, dann kauft er sowas:
http://www.interdiscount.ch/idshop/...gitalkamera_-_SLR_-_16.3_Mpix_-_7./detail.jsf

Achte auf:
".... Bildstabilisator-Mechanismus kann den Fotografen bei der Arbeit unterstützen, etwa mit einer automatischen Horizont-Korrektur, um hochpräzise Bildausschnitte und eine mühelose Anpassung der horizontalen Ausrichtung zu erzielen..."

Die Cam ist zwar nicht billig, aber Fach-Ignoranz hat schon immer etwas gekostet


----------



## guru39 (28. Dezember 2012)

hmmm....das überleg ich mal kurz...nein


----------



## MisterCool (28. Dezember 2012)

Kein Problem, das ist der dritte, der einfachste und billigste Fall -> das ganze Fotozeugs verkaufen. Das wird nix. Wer nicht mal 2+2 des Knipsens beherrscht und damit überfordert ist, dem reicht ja ein Fotohandy. Damit ist er dann in der Masse der Handyknipser in der besten Gesellschaft.
Um sich von der Masse etwas abzuheben, würde ich auf das Handy Instagram installieren. Damit kann man dann eigene Unfähigkeit recht gut kaschieren und die Fotos per Filter einigermassen interessant aussehen lassen.


----------



## Berghaemmerer (28. Dezember 2012)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> geiles bild...
> ich liebe die gegenden in der pfalz wo die sorte bäume rumsteht
> 
> was geht eigentlich in trippstadt im mom? kann man fahren?



Thx, und ganz meinerseits was die Location betrifft 
In T-Town kann man fahren, bin grad aufm Sprung, die Strecke sollte befahrbar sein.


----------



## HeavyBiker (28. Dezember 2012)

danke für die info, werd da nächste woche wohl mal wieder hin gehen


----------



## .floe. (28. Dezember 2012)

Hab ich auch vor! Hoffentlich passt nächste Woche das Wetter.


----------



## saturno (28. Dezember 2012)

guru39 schrieb:


> Wie findest des



supi  bis auf:  

Überall schiefe Horizonte und stürzende Linien... was den Augen hier alles so zugemutet wird


----------



## LoffelderBuh (28. Dezember 2012)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I9sqI6TrCTM"]Rock That Sh#t! - YouTube[/nomedia]
wunderschönes helm gehoppel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (28. Dezember 2012)

LoffelderBuh schrieb:


> ... helm gehoppel



Selbsterkenntnis ist der erste Schritt ..


----------



## Bjoern_U. (28. Dezember 2012)

guru39 schrieb:


> Wie findest des


sehr schön den Horizont von einer Ecke zur anderen laufen lassen


----------



## Bjoern_U. (28. Dezember 2012)




----------



## HeavyBiker (28. Dezember 2012)

sehr fettes bild


----------



## lomo (28. Dezember 2012)

Gefällt mir


----------



## saturno (28. Dezember 2012)

LoffelderBuh schrieb:


> Rock That Sh#t! - YouTube
> wunderschönes helm gehoppel



"mördertrails und wahsinnsabsätze. vor allem die treppen fast unfahrbar"



Reupload da das vorherige von der GEMA gesperrt wurde..

"hoffentlich wird es nun nicht von der stylepolizei gesperrt"


----------



## LoffelderBuh (29. Dezember 2012)

saturno schrieb:


> "mördertrails und wahsinnsabsätze. vor allem die treppen fast unfahrbar"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
bin mal gespannt wie deine videos werden 
erst besser machen, dann meckern.


----------



## lomo (29. Dezember 2012)

Standortbestimmung




vor der Pfalz von *lomo* auf Flickr


----------



## metalfreak (29. Dezember 2012)

Man glaubt es kaum, aber ich habe mal wieder im heimischem Wald eine Cam ausgepackt  Zu sehen sind jatschek und michar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyBiker (29. Dezember 2012)

sehr schön  ...sag mal is in der palz schon wieder frühling?


----------



## lomo (29. Dezember 2012)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> ...sag mal is in der palz schon wieder frühling?



Scheint so, die Vorderräder schlagen schon aus!


----------



## rmfausi (29. Dezember 2012)

@HeavyBiker
Ja, heute war Frühling in der Vorderpfalz. 
Heute wieder einen Biketag in der Pfalz verbracht, das Abendrot war auch
sehr deutlich.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## donnersberger (29. Dezember 2012)

lomo schrieb:


> Scheint so, die Vorderräder schlagen schon aus!


----------



## HeavyBiker (29. Dezember 2012)

hi hi hi na alla dann


----------



## Free_Rider94 (30. Dezember 2012)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (30. Dezember 2012)

Free_Rider94 schrieb:


> Hoffe es gefällt



Nein


----------



## lomo (30. Dezember 2012)

Pfalzwaldgeist schrieb:


> Nein



Konsequent!


----------



## Bjoern_U. (30. Dezember 2012)

Pfalzwaldgeist schrieb:


> Nein


jetzt hast du ihn verscheucht 
scheinbar hat es ihm selbst auch nicht (mehr) gefallen


----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (30. Dezember 2012)

Bin halt kein Freund von Helmcam gehoppel


----------



## Teufelstisch (30. Dezember 2012)

@_Bjoern_U._, metalfreak: 

Ein wenig was aus der letzten Zeit, auch aus Fronkreisch:













Bin immer noch am überlegen, ob ich morgen Abend nicht doch ne kurze Jahresübergreifende Tour von Annweiler rauf zum Hohenberg machen soll...  Achja, da kann mir vielleicht jemand behilflich sein: Ist der Trifels in der Neujahrsnacht eigentlich länger als üblich (23 Uhr) beleuchtet...?


----------



## Free_Rider94 (31. Dezember 2012)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> jetzt hast du ihn verscheucht
> scheinbar hat es ihm selbst auch nicht (mehr) gefallen



Das Problem lag daran das es so "Freunde" gibt die meinen immer am PC rumspielen zu müssen wenn man mal kurz auf Klo is.. 

Nun den, klar Helmcam gefällt nicht jedem aber hatte leider nicht soviel zeit wegen Ausbildung etc. darum lief halt immer die Helmcam mit.. 
2013 mach ich mehr Videos die sehr sehr wenig Helmcam gehoppel enthalten 

Hab da noch so ein Video vom Königsstuhl wäre auf meinem Profil zu finden. Ist zwar mit ner GoPro gefilmt aber kein Helmcam 

Nen Schönen Start in die Saison 2013 wünsch ich euch


----------



## Fibbs79 (31. Dezember 2012)

Letzte Tour 2012:




Auf den Spuren des PWG von fibbs79 auf Flickr




Deichenwand von fibbs79 auf Flickr




Fahrbar  von fibbs79 auf Flickr

Allen einen guten Rutsch ins Neue Jahr!

Greetz

Fibbs


----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (31. Dezember 2012)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Letzte Tour 2012:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hättest dich uns auch anschließne können....

Guten Rutsch und bis denn


----------



## Fibbs79 (31. Dezember 2012)

Ich hatte keine Zeit heute morgen ...


----------



## Joshua60 (31. Dezember 2012)

Es gab mal einen schönen Singletrail
Jetzt ist es eine Waldautobahn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyBiker (31. Dezember 2012)

Joshua60 schrieb:


> Es gab mal einen schönen Singletrail
> Jetzt ist es eine Waldautobahn
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1281970



ja echt zum :kotz:

ich fahr da seit wochen nimmer lang


----------



## kraft_werk (1. Januar 2013)

..letzte Tour 2012 und erste Tour 2013 mit Sekt und Mitternachtssnack am Eckkopfturm 





Frohes neies!!!


----------



## Teufelstisch (1. Januar 2013)

Sowas hätte ich auch gern gemacht, aber ein äußerst fieser Turbo-Bazillus hat gestern mit Macht meine Bronchien okkupiert und mir nen Brummschädel beschert. Perfektes Timing...  Also statt Blick vom Hohenbergfels halt nur das Feuerwerk überm Heimatkaff!









Schönes Neues!


----------



## HeavyBiker (1. Januar 2013)

von mir natürlich auch ein FROHES NEUES


----------



## Fibbs79 (1. Januar 2013)

Boah der Horizont - bissel zuviel getrunken?? 

Euch auch allen ein Frohes Neues !!!


----------



## goflo (1. Januar 2013)

Frohes Neues !
 @Teufelstisch
Geile Feuerwerkaufnahmen


----------



## kraft_werk (1. Januar 2013)

goflo schrieb:


> Frohes Neues !
> @_Teufelstisch_
> Geile Feuerwerkaufnahmen



Stimmt! Geile Aufnahmen!!!


----------



## kraft_werk (1. Januar 2013)

..noch vom letzten Jahr:


----------



## LatteMacchiato (1. Januar 2013)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## metalfreak (1. Januar 2013)

Proschd Neijohr!

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C0l0jO-_M24"]Starenschreck machts Licht aus - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## ytsan (1. Januar 2013)

@Teufelstisch Windsberg?


----------



## Teufelstisch (2. Januar 2013)

Merci!  @ytsan: Jep!


----------



## IEffIEct (2. Januar 2013)




----------



## Kelme (4. Januar 2013)

Heute zwischen Lambertskreuz und Wolkenbruchweg





Falsches Forum?


----------



## HeavyBiker (4. Januar 2013)

is doch ein bild aus der region 

war eben grad biken bei uns siehts genau so aus... ab 300m hätt ich ein nebelhorn brauchen können


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rmfausi (4. Januar 2013)

Bei uns wars nicht besser.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Bjoern_U. (4. Januar 2013)

Kelme schrieb:


> Heute zwischen Lambertskreuz und Wolkenbruchweg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


boah voll der Höllenhund !


----------



## Kelme (4. Januar 2013)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> boah voll der Höllenhund !


Da braucht's schon Eier um auf dem Trail an dem vorbei zu kommen .


----------



## Teufelstisch (4. Januar 2013)

Cool! 

Der macht nix, der will nur spielen!


----------



## Bjoern_U. (4. Januar 2013)

Kelme schrieb:


> Da braucht's schon Eier um auf dem Trail an dem vorbei zu kommen .


na zum Glück ist ja bald Ostern....


----------



## HeavyBiker (4. Januar 2013)

an mir is heut auf dem trail auch keiner vorbei gekommen 

...unterwegs ohne jeglichen gummi oder neopren schutz


----------



## MoneSi (4. Januar 2013)

Kelme schrieb:


> Da braucht's schon Eier um auf dem Trail an dem vorbei zu kommen .



Oder ne Kürbiskernbrezel (wenn man gerade keine Eier zur Hand (oder sonstwo...hüstel)...hat)...


----------



## Kelme (4. Januar 2013)




----------



## lomo (4. Januar 2013)

Kelme schrieb:


> Heute zwischen Lambertskreuz und Wolkenbruchweg
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow!  ... oder doch "Wau"?


----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (5. Januar 2013)

MoneSi schrieb:


> Oder ne Kürbiskernbrezel (wenn man gerade keine Eier zur Hand (oder sonstwo...hüstel)...hat)...



Der große ist wohl Bestechlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rmfausi (5. Januar 2013)

Heute beim einsauen, hat Spass gemacht. 





Gruß rmfausi


----------



## HeavyBiker (5. Januar 2013)

du bist ja auch so ein "überall poster" wie ich


----------



## Bjoern_U. (5. Januar 2013)

rmfausi schrieb:


> Heute beim einsauen, hat Spass gemacht.



aha, die Wildsau und der Eber !  



HeavyBiker schrieb:


> du bist ja auch so ein "überall poster" wie ich


jetzt hab ich doch erstmal "überall poser" gelesen.....


----------



## HeavyBiker (5. Januar 2013)

ha ha ha  .... naja posen tu ich manchmal auch gerne 

gestern nach ausführlicher schlonz tour mit der CC feile





frauchen lachte sich eins und meine ich sehe aus wie ein paniertes schnitzel


----------



## Kelme (5. Januar 2013)

Geh' mir weg mit "CC-Feile" 
Du trägst lange Baggys und Freeride-Shirt und "die Feile" hat eine KeFü.


----------



## HeavyBiker (5. Januar 2013)

fr shirt ja aber das hautenge is drunter... und die hose is ne lange "übergangshose" das sieht nur nach baggy aus wegen der muskolösen schenkel 
mit ner kurzen bib hose drüber.... also fast feilen konform und dem wetter angepasst 
und wegen der kefü, was heutzutage so beim XC oder CC gefahren wird is ne führung schon net schlecht  hier gibts halt viele steine, das kennste net aus dem pfälzer flow wald land


----------



## Kelme (5. Januar 2013)

Grundregel Nummer 1: "Niemals rechtfertigen! NIEMALS"!


----------



## HeavyBiker (5. Januar 2013)

wollte net rechtfertigen sondern auf dicke schenkel machen


----------



## Radde (6. Januar 2013)

Gestern in Trippstadt:


ein paar ältere goproaufnahmen: 


und n bisschen Aussicht aus dem Ausland:





(das ganze in groß: http://fstatic2.mtb-news.de/f/di/hl/dihlvmryfupr/original_pan1_92.JPG?0 )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (6. Januar 2013)

Es führt sogar ein Trail dran vorbei bzw. durch.




Verwunschene Felsen von kelme_sis auf Flickr

Insgesamt aber ein seltsamer Ort.


----------



## HeavyBiker (6. Januar 2013)

da werden bestimmt druiden rituale abgehalten


----------



## Kelme (7. Januar 2013)

Also die beiden Bilder gehören zur gleichen Felsformation.




Ein Zeichen von kelme_sis auf Flickr

... und dann noch die Recken der Nibelungensage in einer Darstellung, die sehr der Zeit der Entstehung entspricht.




Hagen von Tronje von kelme_sis auf Flickr

Nach Druiden sieht das nicht aus.


----------



## Optimizer (7. Januar 2013)

Sehr schön. Ich mag solche Felsformationen. Und nach Eingooglen der richtigen Schlüsselwörter weiß ich jetzt auch, wo das ist!


----------



## Kelme (7. Januar 2013)

Hat schöne Trails da. Éin wenig weg vom Schuss und ggfs. kurz, aber schick.


----------



## Dddakk (7. Januar 2013)

...scheiden die Geister:
Spargel gegen Proseccokorken, aus 30-50 km Distanz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Houschter (7. Januar 2013)

Energiewendenliveticker


----------



## Bjoern_U. (7. Januar 2013)

Dddakk schrieb:


> ...scheiden die Geister:
> Spargel gegen Proseccokorken, aus 30-50 km Distanz.


Vorteil der Spargel..... kein Dreck der für tausende Jahre "endgelagert" werden muss 
und bei der nächsten oder übernächsten Energiewende lassen sich die Dinger dann auch relativ einfach wieder abbauen/entfernen, auch wieder ohne o.g. Dreck


----------



## Teufelstisch (7. Januar 2013)

So lange man so hässliches Zeugs aus'm Pfälzerwald raushält...


----------



## Bjoern_U. (7. Januar 2013)

ist halt leider irgendwie die Wahl zwischen Pest und Cholera
solange jeder Strom aus der Steckdose will, aber keiner die Dinger vor der Haustür oder im Bike Revier oder auch nur im Blickfeld, solange bleiben uns die anderen Dreckschleudern alle erhalten..... ich glaube so ein paar Japaner hätten lieber mehr von den Spargel an der Küste stehen gehabt als das Wasser kam
und wenn ich da an die französischen Dreckdinger kurz hinter der Grenze denke.... :kotz:


----------



## Teufelstisch (7. Januar 2013)

Die Debatte ist hier falsch, genauso wie die von schiefen Horizonten. 

Das Ganze dreht sich auch immer im Kreis. Immer wieder werden Allgemeinplätzchen in den Sprechblasenbackofen geschoben! Das mag ja allgemein sein, ist aber auch nur die Kapitulation vor vermeintlichen "Sachzwängen" - die nix anderes als wirtschaftliche Interessen sind... Und es geht eben nicht um die Wahl zwischen Pest und Cholera, sondern zwischen Pest, Cholera und einem unberührten UNESCO-Biosphärenreservat Pfälzerwald-Nordvogesen! Es gibt genug Alternativen... Punkt!  Ich bin immer wieder erschrocken, wie viele angeblich Naturverbundene Menschen mit diesem Sündenfall keinerlei Probleme haben. Na dann! Wenn's mal zu spät ist, haben solche Leute kein Recht zu jammern!

http://propfaelzerwald.de/


----------



## lomo (7. Januar 2013)

Spargel entwässert!


----------



## Radde (7. Januar 2013)

Retro zeug:


----------



## Fibbs79 (7. Januar 2013)

lomo schrieb:


> Spargel entwässert!


----------



## HeavyBiker (7. Januar 2013)

also ich würde sagen RETRO ZEUG 1 - STROM BLA 0


----------



## Radler-01 (8. Januar 2013)

lomo schrieb:


> Spargel entwässert!


 
und schmeckt mit Pfannkuchen und Rieslingschinken richtig gut ...

(rollen die Rotorblätter dann den Schinken automatisch und gibt es so großen Schinken ?  Fragen über Fragen... )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (8. Januar 2013)

Teufelstisch schrieb:


> Die Debatte ist hier falsch, genauso wie die von schiefen Horizonten.







lomo schrieb:


> Spargel entwässert!


Aber mit Begleiterscheinungen, die für die Nase fast Plutonium-artige Ausmaße annehmen können


----------



## goflo (8. Januar 2013)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Aber mit Begleiterscheinungen, die für die Nase fast Plutonium-artige Ausmaße annehmen können




Des Zeich gheert glei werre unnergezaggert.


----------



## Optimizer (8. Januar 2013)

Quasi Livestream aus dem Hinterland:









Und ja, es ist ein Pfad! Und Nein, das ist kein Rennrad!


----------



## Berghaemmerer (9. Januar 2013)

Ich hab mich wieder mal getraut auf mein altes, klappriges Rad zu setzen um zu schaun was u.a. Radde so draus macht 





irgendwo war die Rede von fallenden Linien bezüglich eines meiner Fotos, ka was damit gemeint war, vllt sowas? 





oder doch lieber das


----------



## HeavyBiker (9. Januar 2013)

das auf dem letzten bild sind aber stürzende linien


----------



## Berghaemmerer (9. Januar 2013)

Auf den ersten Blick sieht es wirklich so aus, der Kenner sieht aber zweifelsfrei an der Erdbewegung dass hier der Anlieger mühevoll, auf dem Rücken rutschend, mit dem Vorderrad nach- bzw feingeshapt wurde


----------



## HeavyBiker (10. Januar 2013)

aha, jetzt wo du es sagst ... 1A style und shape aktion


----------



## Berghaemmerer (10. Januar 2013)

Leider auch 2 blaue Flecken unerklärlicher Herkunft


----------



## OZM (12. Januar 2013)

Wetterlage nutzen








Edit: Schwarzwald


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teufelstisch (12. Januar 2013)

@OZM:  Kalmit?

Gestern auf Abwegen in den Tälern der Sickinger Höhe:





Von Weselberg aus funkelte der verschneite Weißenberg mit dem Luitpoldturm schön im Licht. Leider kein Foto gemacht, bei besserer Sicht später war's dann wieder wolkig...

Dann einmal ohne...





...und einmal mit Schnee:


----------



## Fibbs79 (12. Januar 2013)

Windrichtung hat sich auch geändert 

Super Bilder OZM & Teufelstisch


----------



## Don Stefano (13. Januar 2013)

OZM schrieb:


> Edit: Schwarzwald


Hat das Jemand in Frage gestellt? So viel Sonne und Schnee gab's doch im PW gar nicht.

_EDITH: Endlich mal ein Bild von Daves neuem Beik in freier Wildbahn. _


----------



## lomo (13. Januar 2013)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Sehr schön. Ich mag solche Felsformationen. Und nach Eingooglen der richtigen Schlüsselwörter weiß ich jetzt auch, wo das ist!



Hm, ist gar nicht in der Topo vom Landesvermessungsamt eingezeichnet ...


----------



## Quente (13. Januar 2013)

...eingezeichnet nicht aber eingeschrieben...


----------



## goflo (13. Januar 2013)

@OZM
Das erste Photo ist ein starker Kandidat für "Foto des Tages"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (13. Januar 2013)

Ganz schön frisch draußen ...




Heute unterwegs von *lomo* auf Flickr


----------



## Optimizer (13. Januar 2013)

Heut nur zu Fuß unterwegs:




Auch die Aussicht war bescheiden....


----------



## Joshua60 (13. Januar 2013)

Bei uns war die Aussicht gestern auch nicht der Hit.



trüblich neb von JoshuaXo auf Flickr


----------



## Teufelstisch (13. Januar 2013)

@_Optimizer_: Zu dem Turm passt der einfach: "ey, was gucksch du?!"  @Fibbs79: Danke!

Eigentlich nur'n Verlegenheitsknips aufgrund schlechten Zeitmanagements vorhin, selbe Straße wie oben, ein paar km weiter:


----------



## Optimizer (14. Januar 2013)

Teufelstisch schrieb:


> @_Optimizer_: Zu dem Turm passt der einfach: "ey, was gucksch du?!"  @_Fibbs79_: Danke!



Der Standort des Turm ist für die Fernsicht eigentlich genial. Ich versteh einfach nicht, warum man dort nicht zumindest in zwei Richtung eine Schneise schlägt, um auch im Sommer eine Fernsicht zu ermöglichen. Ich kenn den Eybergturm schon seit meiner Kindheit so, dass man aufsteigt und dann nichts außer Bäume sieht....



Teufelstisch schrieb:


> Eigentlich nur'n Verlegenheitsknips aufgrund schlechten Zeitmanagements vorhin, selbe Straße wie oben, ein paar km weiter:



Ich muss mich schämen....habe viel zulange gebraucht, um rauszufinden, dass das direkt vor meiner Haustür ist.


----------



## Teufelstisch (14. Januar 2013)

Wurde der nicht ähnlich dem Schindhübelturm mal von ner Pioniereinheit zusammengeklöppelt...? Ist wirklich seltsam, dass man den Aussichtsmäßig so verschenkt. Gilt auch für die Lemberger Gegend, da fehlt einfach ein Turm auf dem Hummelberg. Der Maiblumenfels gehört mal wieder freigeschnitten. Und bei Pirmasens würde sich einer auf dem Glasberg oder dem Großen Arius gut machen. Naja, wenn ich mal im Lotto gewinne...!  War gestern auch mal wieder auf'm Bauwalder Kopf: auch ausbaufähig.

Wegen des Fotos:


----------



## Optimizer (14. Januar 2013)

Teufelstisch schrieb:


> Gilt auch für die Lemberger Gegend, da fehlt einfach ein Turm auf dem Hummelberg. Der Maiblumenfels gehört mal wieder freigeschnitten. Und bei Pirmasens würde sich einer auf dem Glasberg oder dem Großen Arius gut machen.



Braucht man alles nicht, wenn der Ruppertsstein ganzjährig geöffnet wäre.....


----------



## el Zimbo (14. Januar 2013)

Vom Samstag:


----------



## DIRK SAYS (14. Januar 2013)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Vom Samstag:



Ich dachte, Du wärst ein Rocker - und jetzt postest Du solche Bilder.


----------



## Quente (14. Januar 2013)

...zimbo ist das die quelle an der du jedes jahr bei frost duschen gehst...


...heiße quelle warmduscher...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haardtfahrer (14. Januar 2013)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Ich dachte, Du wärst ein Rocker - und jetzt postest Du solche Bilder.



Ist doch zumindest mal keine Farbe zu sehen. 

Denk Dir das Weiß weg, dann passt es wieder!


----------



## Fibbs79 (14. Januar 2013)

Live aus Häschdestää von fibbs79 auf Flickr


----------



## el Zimbo (14. Januar 2013)

@ Dirksays:
Das wäre doch der perfekte Hintergrund für ein Blackmetal-Video - oder?


----------



## Teufelstisch (15. Januar 2013)

Heute (ähm, Edith meint gestern) endlich mal wieder sonnig!  

Sehr viele Reifenspuren im Schnee!


----------



## Fibbs79 (15. Januar 2013)

Da(hn) wollte ich am Mittwoch auch mal wieder hin, Sonne darf dann auch scheinen.


----------



## pfalzbube (16. Januar 2013)

Nicht ganz aus der Region aber sehr sehenswert, gibt wohl noch einen zweiten Teil...bzw. ersten

http://www.zdf.de/ZDFmediathek/beit...20226/Die-European-Outdoor-Film-Tour,-Folge-2


----------



## Optimizer (16. Januar 2013)

Teufelstisch schrieb:


> Heute (ähm, Edith meint gestern) endlich mal wieder sonnig!
> 
> Sehr viele Reifenspuren im Schnee!



Muss mich schon wieder schämen.... Hermannsruhe...mensch wo war das nochmal!?! Gottfriedsruhe ist ja drüben auf der anderen Seite... achja, jetzt: Der Absprungplatz neben der Langmühler Aussicht (aka Randzonenklippe).

Am nächsten Wochenende wird für die nächste "Pfadkultur" gefilmt. Wahrscheinlich werd ich an den Rothenberg gehen. Bezüglich "Bodenbelag" und eigener Motivation (oder Unsinn), weiß ich noch nicht, ob den Vorne-Langhub-Stahl oder den Starr-Stahlkaffee nehmen soll.

Gruß
Der Optimizer -jetzt warte ich nur noch drauf, dass sich der Joshua meldet und das CrosserTreppenVideo sehen will....


----------



## Fibbs79 (16. Januar 2013)

war mal wieder in der alten Heimat unterwegs:




Geschlossen von fibbs79 auf Flickr




Trübe Aussichten von fibbs79 auf Flickr




Zu breit ... von fibbs79 auf Flickr




Martin sein Turm von fibbs79 auf Flickr




Da geht's lang von fibbs79 auf Flickr




Gekühlte Coke darf natürlich nicht fehlen von fibbs79 auf Flickr




Kegelbahn von fibbs79 auf Flickr




Die längste? Treppe im PW von fibbs79 auf Flickr

Greetz 

Fibbs


----------



## Optimizer (16. Januar 2013)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Die längste? Treppe im PW von fibbs79 auf Flickr
> 
> Greetz
> 
> Fibbs



Selle welle bei mir omm Arius iss, iss wahrschoins länger

Gruß
Der Optimizer - Penis...äähhh..Treppenvergleich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joshua60 (16. Januar 2013)

Optimizer schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> Am nächsten Wochenende wird für die nächste "Pfadkultur" gefilmt. Wahrscheinlich werd ich an den Rothenberg gehen. Bezüglich "Bodenbelag" und eigener Motivation (oder Unsinn), weiß ich noch nicht, ob den Vorne-Langhub-Stahl oder den Starr-Stahlkaffee nehmen soll.
> 
> ...



Pfadkultur lieber mit Vorne-Langhub-Stahl und dann nach der jüngsten formidablen Diskussion ein Pendlervideo mit dem Starrbikemit kleinem Treppenfinale


----------



## freiraum (16. Januar 2013)

Mal ein bissi was aus dem Odenwald:


----------



## Fibbs79 (16. Januar 2013)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Selle welle bei mir omm Arius iss, iss wahrschoins länger
> 
> Gruß
> Der Optimizer - Penis...äähhh..Treppenvergleich



Also meiner hat laut TschipiEss, ähm die Treppe natierlich:

~ 490m
~ 110hm

Greetz


----------



## HeavyBiker (16. Januar 2013)

freiraum schrieb:


> Mal ein bissi was aus dem Odenwald:




nice 

wollte mal nen nightride auf dem feldberg filmen aber das ging voll in die hose mit der hero2 keine ahnung warum aber man sah fast garnix


----------



## Optimizer (16. Januar 2013)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Also meiner hat laut TschipiEss, ähm die Treppe natierlich:
> 
> ~ 490m
> ~ 110hm
> ...




mischd...isch kumm nur uff 180/50....


----------



## freiraum (16. Januar 2013)

Wie viel Licht hattest du am Rad?
Vorn am Lenker sind das irgendwas mit 1600 und auf'm Helm 900 Lumen. Macht ganz schön hell.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyBiker (16. Januar 2013)

hmmm ok ich hatte was um die 1200 dabei... obs daran lag?


----------



## freiraum (16. Januar 2013)

Die kleinen Funzelcams sind bei schlechten Lichtverhältnissen echt für'n Mors.
Die CamOne Infinity versagt da auch.


----------



## HeavyBiker (16. Januar 2013)

habs seither auch nie mehr probiert 
... werd ich wohl auch nimmer


----------



## Dddakk (16. Januar 2013)

Schön! Freiraum. Wann war das? Dienstag?
Ich war heute, Mittwoch, oben. Mit fiesem, pieksendem Schneetreiben dann runter gebügelt.


----------



## südpfälzer (16. Januar 2013)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Also meiner hat laut TschipiEss, ähm die Treppe natierlich:
> 
> ~ 490m
> ~ 110hm
> ...


 und "integrierter Kegelbahn".
Jetzt weis ich endlich, was Du mir mal erklären wolltest.
Nach 80 Hm hab ich immer genug vom Treppengehoppel, so dass ich den unteren Teil noch nie gefahren bin und daher auch noch nie die Kegelbahn aus der Nähe gesehen habe.


----------



## Teufelstisch (16. Januar 2013)

@Optimizer: Hermannsruhe hat mir bis vor Kurzem auch nix gesagt. 
  @Fibbs79: Doch in die anner Richtung...!  Das mit den "trüben Aussichten" - ist das der weiße Felsen, den ich bislang immer verfehlt habe?

Die Tour begann noch sonnig, bin aber wie später der Blick vom Rotenstein nach Westen verriet in die falsche Richtung gefahren.


----------



## Fibbs79 (17. Januar 2013)

Teufelstisch schrieb:


> @
> [MENTION=6872]Fibbs79: Doch in die anner Richtung...!  Das mit den "trüben Aussichten" - ist das der weiße Felsen, den ich bislang immer verfehlt habe?



Essen bei Muttern war angesagt  hab ich gleich mit einer Tour verbunden 

Weißer Felsen passt


----------



## Fibbs79 (17. Januar 2013)

südpfälzer schrieb:


> und "integrierter Kegelbahn".
> Jetzt weis ich endlich, was Du mir mal erklären wolltest.
> Nach 80 Hm hab ich immer genug vom Treppengehoppel, so dass ich den unteren Teil noch nie gefahren bin und daher auch noch nie die Kegelbahn aus der Nähe gesehen habe.



Bilder sagen mehr als Worte


----------



## freiraum (17. Januar 2013)

Dddakk schrieb:


> Schön! Freiraum. Wann war das? Dienstag?
> Ich war heute, Mittwoch, oben. Mit fiesem, pieksendem Schneetreiben dann runter gebügelt.



Jau, war am Dienstag.

War eben auf'm Lambertskreuz, hei hat das Spass gemacht 
Nach dem Saumagen hat's angefangen zu schneien. Auf'm Weg nach unten hab ich dann meine Brille verloren, musste dann noch mal hoch, die lag natürlich gaaaanz oben, wie soll's auch anders sein. Dann bin ich halt zwei mal runter


----------



## BejayMTB (18. Januar 2013)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OZM (18. Januar 2013)

heute bei Edenkoben

der Schnee ist noch komplett Pulver, ca. 5-10 cm 
der Untergrund ist oft glatt

oberhalb 500 m sind die Bäume gepudert (das Bild entstand deutlich höher)

für eine deftigen snowride dürfte sogar noch etwas mehr Schnee liegen


----------



## Radde (18. Januar 2013)

Am Weinbiet is nich so viel. in den unteren lagen sind vielleicht so 3cm, ganz oben dann doch ein wenig mehr und schön pulvrig.

Komsicherweise ist's zu Fuß deutlich rutschiger wie auf dem Rad... wobei:





-> die aktion ging auf die hüfte.


----------



## lomo (18. Januar 2013)

Radde schrieb:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sieht man dem Bild schon irgendwie an 
Blaue Flecken?


----------



## goflo (18. Januar 2013)

Dafür ist der Blick aber noch sehr gelassen und zuversichtlich. Das war doch nur ein sehr tiefer Whip


----------



## `Smubob´ (19. Januar 2013)

Teufelstisch schrieb:


> Sehr viele Reifenspuren im Schnee!


Dazu habe ich gestern auch noch beigetragen  Ich dachte erst, meine werden die einzigen, denn anfangs waren überall nur Fuß- und Pfoten-Spuren zu sehen. Dann habe ich aber noch ein paar gefunden... 1 x Baron vorne / Rubber Queen hinten, 1 x Nobbx Nic vorne / Racing Ralph hinten und 1 x vo/hi Hans Dampf, wenn ich mich nicht täusche. Ist von den Leuten, die damit gestern zwischen Steinbruch Frankweiler und Neuscharfeneck unterwegs waren zufällig jemand hier anwesend?  Ich habe das Ganze dann um Muddy Mary / Rubber Queen ergänzt:








Radde schrieb:


> -> die aktion ging auf die hüfte.


Das hatte ich auf der Abfahrt zwar auch zwei mal  hat aber trotzdem mächtig Spaß gemacht  Endlich mal wieder FAHREN und nicht durch die Matschepampe wühlen 




Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Gekühlte Coke darf natürlich nicht fehlen


"...und Coke bei -3°"


----------



## Houschter (19. Januar 2013)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> ... 1 x Baron vorne / Rubber Queen hinten...



Erwischt!


----------



## `Smubob´ (19. Januar 2013)

Houschter schrieb:


> Erwischt!


 Also bist du den Trail vom Steinbruch runter gekommen, noch ein Stück geradeaus gerollt und hast dann kehrt gemacht auf den Fahrweg nach Frankweiler runter


----------



## Houschter (19. Januar 2013)

Nö, ich bin von der Trifelsblick via Walddusche gekommen und den Trail rauf zum Ringelsberg. Die Kehrtwende war zum Schwungholen für den Einstieg.


----------



## `Smubob´ (19. Januar 2013)

Ah, so machts auch Sinn. Den Einstieg aufwärts bei dem Wetter - puh! Da müsste ich VIEL Schwung holen, denn wenn ich den nicht in einem Rutsch rauf käme würd's haarig... defekter Haxen auf der Bergseite ist bei mir immer etwas kritisch bei sowas :-/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Houschter (19. Januar 2013)

Sach isch doch! S war anstrengend.

Dafür war heut bissel gemütlicher...


----------



## kraft_werk (19. Januar 2013)

Schnee hat ja was, wenns nur nicht immer so kalt wär..


----------



## lomo (20. Januar 2013)

War ja heute bestes Wetter draussen, nur mit der Zeit hat sich die Feuchtigkeit am Rad niedergeschlagen

Ob Eis an der Gabel signifikant die Losbrechkraft verändert?




Losbrechmoment von *lomo* auf Flickr

Das Zeug hat sich halt auch an der Lenkzentrale ...




SyntIce von *lomo* auf Flickr

.. und an den Klamotten festgemacht ... 




eisige Handschuhe von *lomo* auf Flickr

.. und zudem habe ich noch nen Eisschrank auf dem Rücken spazieren geführt:




Ice Evoc von *lomo* auf Flickr


Schää (kalt) war's


----------



## Radde (20. Januar 2013)

lomo schrieb:


> War ja heute bestes Wetter draussen, nur mit der Zeit hat sich die Feuchtigkeit am Rad niedergeschlagen



Und wie siehts aus?  ist der Wald nun zur Bobbahn geworden? Ich nehm an das kam auch in den hohen Lagen als Regen runter...

gestern wars noch gut


----------



## lomo (20. Januar 2013)

Radde schrieb:


> Und wie siehts aus?  ist der Wald nun zur Bobbahn geworden? Ich nehm an das kam auch in den hohen Lagen als Regen runter...
> ...



Wo es nicht platt gefahren war, bot der (verharschte) Schnee schon noch genug Grip.
Jep, hat geregnet und ist halt auf dem kalten Metall gefroren


----------



## Teufelstisch (20. Januar 2013)

Mutig, bei dem Sauwedder...! 

Die nächsten Tage dürften Biketechnisch ne Katastrophe werden. Hab mich beim kurzen Sonntagsspaziergang mehrmals nur mit allergrößter Mühe auf den Beinen halten können... (Sch)Eisregen, überall ist ne ca. 0,5 cm dicke Eissschicht drüber! Also nix mehr mit fluffigem Puder... 

Einmal komplett Wegtauen bitte!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Houschter (20. Januar 2013)

Mit Spikes gings heut ganz gut, aber Spass iss definitiv was anderes! Mal sehen was mich morgen auf dem Weg zur Arbeit erwartet!?


----------



## HeavyBiker (20. Januar 2013)

Radde schrieb:


> Und wie siehts aus?  ist der Wald nun zur Bobbahn geworden? Ich nehm an das kam auch in den hohen Lagen als Regen runter...
> 
> gestern wars noch gut



haha ich mag das vid... so authentisch pälzisch ... " fa ma langsam du penna "


----------



## lomo (20. Januar 2013)

authentisch pälzisch wäre "... machemol langsam du ädärmlicher Labbeduddel!"


----------



## Fibbs79 (20. Januar 2013)

lomo schrieb:


> authentisch pälzisch wäre "... machemol langsam du ädärmlicher Labbeduddel!"



Weltklasse


----------



## rmfausi (20. Januar 2013)

@lomo
" fa ma langsam du penna " Ist halt die jugendliche Kurzform von "... machemol langsam du ädärmlicher Labbeduddel!"

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## HeavyBiker (20. Januar 2013)

lomo schrieb:


> authentisch pälzisch wäre "... machemol langsam du ädärmlicher Labbeduddel!"



ich hau mich weg ....


----------



## Radde (20. Januar 2013)

Ei der kummt doch garnet vunn do, mit dem muss mer auslännisch redde, sunnscht blickt der des net... ^^ Andere Rheinseite und ursprünglich glaub sogar ganz ausm Osten... "Glaabsch der Hannebambel wääs was n Labbeduddel is?!"


----------



## lomo (20. Januar 2013)

rmfausi schrieb:


> @lomo
> ...  die jugendliche Kurzform ...



Was ist das?


----------



## metalfreak (21. Januar 2013)

Radde schrieb:


> Ei der kummt doch garnet vunn do, mit dem muss mer auslännisch redde, sunnscht blickt der des net... ^^ Andere Rheinseite und ursprünglich glaub sogar ganz ausm Osten... "Glaabsch der Hannebambel wääs was n Labbeduddel is?!"



Der kummt ausm Oschde de Buw!


----------



## lomo (21. Januar 2013)

Radde schrieb:


> Ei der kummt doch garnet vunn do, mit dem muss mer auslännisch redde, sunnscht blickt der des net... ^^ Andere Rheinseite und ursprünglich glaub sogar ganz ausm Osten... "Glaabsch der Hannebambel wääs was n Labbeduddel is?!"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jatschek (21. Januar 2013)

Radde schrieb:


> Ei der kummt doch garnet vunn do, mit dem muss mer auslännisch redde, sunnscht blickt der des net... ^^ Andere Rheinseite und ursprünglich glaub sogar ganz ausm Osten... "Glaabsch der Hannebambel wääs was n Labbeduddel is?!"



Ajoooooooooo, wääs är des.


----------



## donnersberger (21. Januar 2013)

Kumm ge fott - imm lääwe nett ;-)


----------



## el Zimbo (21. Januar 2013)

Was issen des do widder fer äh Dummgebabbel? Eich versteht jo känner vunn außerhalb.
Käh wunner, dass die Leit denke, mer wolle nix mit ne zu du hawwe...


----------



## `Smubob´ (21. Januar 2013)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Käh wunner, dass die Leit denke, mer wolle nix mit ne zu du hawwe...


...un dobebai schdimmd des jo gaahnit! Außer es sinn Saarlänner... odda Badenser... odda Schwoowe... odda Hesse... odda Ossis... odda...


----------



## metalfreak (21. Januar 2013)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> ...un dobebai schdimmd des jo gaahnit! Außer es sinn Saarlänner... odda Badenser... odda Schwoowe... odda Hesse... odda Ossis... odda...



do muss ich zustimme!


----------



## Mausoline (21. Januar 2013)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> ...un dobebai schdimmd des jo gaahnit! Außer es sinn Saarlänner... odda Badenser... odda Schwoowe... odda Hesse... odda Ossis... odda...



dess hab i jetzt echt net voschtanda


----------



## jatschek (21. Januar 2013)

Beim lesen kapier ich es, würde er vor mir stehen würd ich wohl nur gucken.


----------



## Free_Rider94 (21. Januar 2013)

Badenser, versteh alles beschdens


----------



## Haardtfahrer (22. Januar 2013)

Das Rheinfränkische


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyBiker (22. Januar 2013)

gestern war so geil in dem frischen schnee und heut is wieder son rotz wetter 

also ein bild von gestern


----------



## metalfreak (22. Januar 2013)

Heute mal auf der Hohen Loog gewesen. Ging erstaunlich gut trotz Advantage/Crossmark


----------



## Radde (22. Januar 2013)

möp! nach 2 jahren endlich mal wieder n richtiges Schneevideo!


----------



## lomo (22. Januar 2013)

Kurze Hosen?
Brrrrrr!


----------



## metalfreak (22. Januar 2013)

Kurze Hosen sind bei dem Wetter Pflicht!


----------



## Radde (22. Januar 2013)

joah solange man in Bewegung ist (das ist man ja beim radeln und in dem fall der kamera hinterherrennen immer) könnt ich auch nackt fahren, aber das wär dann nicht so ansehlich denk ich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MisterCool (22. Januar 2013)

Radde, das hast Du toll gemacht, schönes Video, GENIALE Musik, ultrapassend gewählt (!!!!), schöner Akzent mit dem "Ausrutscher" zwischendurch und die Drifts wie beim Skilaufen 
Nur das mit der kurzen Hose würde ich mir anders überlegen, heute ist es kein Problem, aber in ein paar Jahren wird es sich rächen, das ist a bisserl dumm und unnötig...

BTW. Was ist das für Musik?
Das hat mich echt beeindruck, wie kommt ein "junger Mountenbiker" zu so einem erlesenen Musikgeschmack?! Magst Du Minimal Musik?


----------



## Radler-01 (22. Januar 2013)

lomo schrieb:


> Kurze Hosen?
> Brrrrrr!


 
das sind bestimmt hautfarbene Beinlinge mit Angorafutter (der neueste Trend) 

oder der Windschatten der Protektoren reicht für die Wadenrückseite...

Edit meint noch: schön gefahren ... !


----------



## Radde (22. Januar 2013)

MisterCool schrieb:


> Radde, das hast Du toll gemacht, schönes Video, GENIALE Musik, ultrapassend gewählt (!!!!), schöner Akzent mit dem "Ausrutscher" zwischendurch und die Drifts wie beim Skilaufen
> Nur das mit der kurzen Hose würde ich mir anders überlegen, heute ist es kein Problem, aber in ein paar Jahren wird es sich rächen, das ist a bisserl dumm und unnötig...
> 
> BTW. Was ist das für Musik?
> Das hat mich echt beeindruck, wie kommt ein "junger Mountenbiker" zu so einem erlesenen Musikgeschmack.



Also die Musik stammt von "Above & Beyond" die machen eigentlich eher elektronische Musik, aber ich bin eigentlich immer auf der Suche nach stimmungsvollen Stücken, vorzugsweise unkommerziell oder wenigstens unbekannt.
Der Titel ist "Small moments like these"

...und jung bin ich auch nicht mehr, schließlich fahr ich schon seit mehr als 10 Jahren im Winter mit kurzen Hosen rum. Ob sich das rächt wird sich irgendwann zeigen. - finds so auf jeden fall angenehmer und für die gelenke zu wärmen hat man ja Schoner an.


----------



## MisterCool (22. Januar 2013)

Ich habe es auch unter Miguel Perez "Biotza 3" gefunden (mit Shazan).
Höre dir Ludovico Einaudi und Michael Nyman an..

Und noch mal, seeehr schön gemacht


----------



## Dddakk (22. Januar 2013)

..hatte ich schon mal geschrieben....? Raddes goes Oscar!


----------



## lomo (22. Januar 2013)

Dddakk schrieb:


> ..hatte ich schon mal geschrieben....?


----------



## Dddakk (22. Januar 2013)

...auch gesagt?


----------



## Radde (22. Januar 2013)

Das Oscardings brauch ich nich aber danke 



MisterCool schrieb:


> Höre dir Ludovico Einaudi und Michael Nyman an..



werd ich mal machen - zumindest bei solchen größeren Projekten such ich schon ne ganze Weile bis die passende Untermalung gefunden ist, da ist ein großer Pool an Quellen immer gut. 
Letzten Endes ists eigentlich egal aus welchem Genre die Musik kommt, solang es auf die Bilder wirkt und mir persönlich am Ende gefällt, sonst macht die ganze Arbeit ja keinen Sinn.


----------



## MisterCool (22. Januar 2013)

Beinahe hätte ich vergessen: Thomas Newman ("American Beauty", "Road to Perdition", "Green Mile"..)


----------



## Radde (22. Januar 2013)

kenn ich, den american beauty soundtrack hatte ich schonmal benutzt, auch wenns nur ein Stativtest war: https://vimeo.com/34043845


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (22. Januar 2013)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> .....



Danke, wußte doch, dass es ne Verbindung gibt  
der grüne Zipfel zwischen Murg und Enz - vonn ellem ebbes


----------



## Hardtail94 (24. Januar 2013)

Hier mal ein paar Bilder von mir aus der Region 
Hoffe, sie gefallen. Mehr gibts unter anderem auf 
https://www.facebook.com/pages/La-Photographie-magique/132846900133653


----------



## metalfreak (24. Januar 2013)

Heut nochmal auf der Loog gewesen


----------



## Fibbs79 (24. Januar 2013)

Wie lässt es sich fahren?


----------



## metalfreak (24. Januar 2013)

Der Schnee ist stärker festgetreten als am Dienstag, aber es lässt sich noch gut fahren. Auch mit etwas sommerlichen Reifen


----------



## Bjoern_U. (24. Januar 2013)

metalfreak schrieb:


> Heut nochmal auf der Loog gewesen


Mist, dachte ich fahre als Einziger son Mega rum (sieht auch noch fast aus wie meins....) jetzt muss ich doch wieder uuffbasse wenn ich irgendwo aus ner Hütte rauskomme


----------



## Radde (24. Januar 2013)

so damit erklärt sich auch das Bild von der letzten Seite.


----------



## Teufelstisch (24. Januar 2013)

@_Hardtail94_: 

Korzze Hosse bei dem saukalte Wedder...  Ist aber noch gar nix - auf dem Weg durch die Stadt hat mich vorhin (dürften - 5 °C gewesen sein) einer auf nem Bike in  Knielanger Hose, im T-Shirt(!!!!!) und ohne Handschuhe überholt...!  Ich bin ja alles andere als verfroren - aber Plus 10 Grad sollte es schon allerwenigstens haben für nackte Stelzen. Alles andere ist denke ich gesundheitlich einfach auch kontraproduktiv. Aber wem's Spaß macht...  

Heute auf meiner Tour ins Gräfensteiner Land die Sonne gesucht, aber nicht so wirklich gefunden...

Tschutschuuuuu, die Queichtalbahn in der Randzone:





Winschertfels:





Ausguck ins Licht:





Tauwetter darf jetzt gerne kommen - Schnee+Eisregen+Schnee+leichttauwetter+Nachtfrost = Eisflächen und/oder extrem harscher Betonschnee.


----------



## nismo2002 (25. Januar 2013)

metalfreak schrieb:


> Heut nochmal auf der Loog gewesen



Will auch ein silbernes Mega


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bjoern_U. (25. Januar 2013)

nismo2002 schrieb:


> Will auch ein silbernes Mega


Nix (mehr) da 
Und noch mehr silberne Megas im PW geht ja mal gar nicht


----------



## nismo2002 (25. Januar 2013)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> Nix (mehr) da
> Und noch mehr silberne Megas im PW geht ja mal gar nicht



Du alter Ego...!


----------



## DerandereJan (25. Januar 2013)

@Radde:

Was ein GEILES Video!! 

Am Ende hab ich im Kreis gegrinst!


----------



## lomo (25. Januar 2013)

DerandereJan schrieb:


> @Radde:
> 
> Was ein GEILES Video!!
> 
> Am Ende hab ich im Kreis gegrinst!



... wenn nur nicht die Ohren im Weg wären!

BTW, mal wieder ein schönes Video


----------



## OZM (25. Januar 2013)

Die Bedingungen sind vielversprechend.
Der Untergrund wirkt überwiegend griffig. 
Optisch ist noch mal alles geboten


----------



## donnersberger (25. Januar 2013)

Wow isses bei Euch noch so schön verschneit? Neid! Schöne Pics


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (26. Januar 2013)

Gelini @ Pälzer Wald von fibbs79 auf Flickr


----------



## Kelme (26. Januar 2013)

Die Anarchos von heute sind auch nicht mehr das, was sie früher mal waren. Damals nahm man einen Pflasterstein und warf die Schaufensterscheibe ein. Heute nehmen sie schockgefrorene Gummibärchen. Ts. ts, ts ...


----------



## metalfreak (26. Januar 2013)




----------



## Fibbs79 (26. Januar 2013)

Ich hab es geliebt


----------



## Teufelstisch (26. Januar 2013)

Nieder mit den Plastikbeuteln - Freiheit für die Gummibärchen!  Ist das ein neues Geländer auf'm Hühnerstein...?

Heute vorerst ein letztes Mal bei Schnee und (ner Menge angetaut und plattgefahrenem) Eis, inkl. eines netten Plauschs mit ein paar sich verirrt habenden Spaziergängern.

Davor noch den seltenen "Touchdown" live miterlebt: 





E Bissl Raureif:


----------



## Fibbs79 (26. Januar 2013)

Das Geländer gibt es schon länger ...
Gut getippt


----------



## Fibbs79 (26. Januar 2013)

Kelme schrieb:


> schockgefrorene Gummibärchen. Ts. ts, ts ...



Hab ich auch 




Schneegelini von fibbs79 auf Flickr

....und jetzt sind sie wohl zugeschneit


----------



## OZM (26. Januar 2013)

In Anbetracht der Tatsache, das heute vermutlich der letzte 1a Snowride stattgefunden hat, hier einige Erinnerungsbilder




Dave



Dave



Frank



Frank

mehr


----------



## HeavyBiker (27. Januar 2013)

sehr gut


----------



## OZM (27. Januar 2013)

oh, ich seh grad, das erste ist in der Auswahl zum FDT 
über positve votes im Album würde ich mich freuen 

O.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyBiker (27. Januar 2013)

ei da hab ich doch glatt mal geliked


----------



## Optimizer (27. Januar 2013)

Ey, man soll doch angeblich "likes" auf eBay kaufen können.....


----------



## Pfalzgott (27. Januar 2013)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Ey, man soll doch angeblich "likes" auf eBay kaufen können.....



Wer´s braucht!!!


----------



## ES7.0 (27. Januar 2013)

Bilder von Freitag, viel spaß beim anschauen:


----------



## ES7.0 (27. Januar 2013)

Und noch ein paar:









und aus der Kategorie "knapp nicht gestanden":





Gruß Sven


----------



## el Zimbo (27. Januar 2013)

Radde schrieb:


> so damit erklärt sich auch das Bild von der letzten Seite.


----------



## Radde (27. Januar 2013)

auch nen paar Bilder von gestern:




















Fotos von mir - und wenn ich drauf bin vom jatschek


----------



## goflo (27. Januar 2013)

Schöne Bilder.
Da war ich gestern auch unterwegs...leider macht die Knipse vom Handy nur leidliche Bilder


----------



## HeavyBiker (27. Januar 2013)

alter verwalter... heut wills aber jeder bildermäßig nochmal wissen  sehr geil, vor allem weils wohl eher die letzten schnee bilder sind 

jetzt kommen die matschbilder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berghaemmerer (27. Januar 2013)

Raddö:
Deine Filme gugg ich nicht mehr, erzeugen bei mir nur noch Neid & Depressionen 

Olli:
einfach schön... grüß den Dave mal von mir 

Mein bescheidenes Alibi dass ich vergangene Wo nicht nur faul auf der Haut gelegen, sondern mich auch mal (mit getunter Cam ) aufn lokalen Radweg getraut hab:


----------



## -Itchy- (28. Januar 2013)

Ich hätte da auch ein "Winterbild" 
Auf dem F-Trail in Rodalben.


----------



## Fibbs79 (28. Januar 2013)

OZM schrieb:


> oh, ich seh grad, das erste ist in der Auswahl zum FDT
> über positve votes im Album würde ich mich freuen
> 
> O.



10 Sterne haben gefehlt, schade


----------



## Teufelstisch (29. Januar 2013)

@OZM & @ES7.0 & @Radde:  ³

Gestern Abend noch schnell ne uninspirierte kurze Runde durch den Matsch gedreht. Danke - reicht schon wieder mit Regen und Wind!


----------



## `Smubob´ (29. Januar 2013)

jatschek schrieb:


> Beim lesen kapier ich es, würde er vor mir stehen würd ich wohl nur gucken.


Deshalb reden Pfälzer wie ich, die es erstens rein "oral-motorisch" können und zweitens so sozial sind, mit euch Ausländern auch (halbwegs) Hochdeutsch 




metalfreak schrieb:


> Heute mal auf der Hohen Loog gewesen. Ging erstaunlich gut trotz Advantage/Crossmark


Auf dem festgetrampelten Schnee kommt man mit "Sommerreifen" oft erstaunlich gut voran!
Am Tag als du das Foto gemacht hast, bin ich auf hässlichsten Schnee-Eis-Krusten umher geeiert, war echt zum abgewöhnen  Selbst auf Forstwegen geradeaus fahren war teilweise schon schwierig, Trails bergab quasi spaß-frei. Am Samstag war ich nochmal an etwas anderer Stelle (südlicher) unterwegs, da ging es doch überaschend richtig gut 



Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Wie lässt es sich fahren?


Am Samstag ging es mit den "Winterreifen" am HT (Baroness/Gummiprinzessin) echt astrein. Der Conti Gummi grippt sogar auf festgefrorenem Schnee und Eis noch so, dass man zumindest vorwärts kommt  Wie es nach Schneeschmelze und Regen aussieht, teste ich wohl am Donnerstag mal... wer hat Lust und Zeit? 
Heute konnte ich mich (in Ermangelung eines Taucheranzuges) irgendwie nicht motivieren. Ich hätte allerdings super "Der Regenritter schlägt zurück" spielen können 




Teufelstisch schrieb:


> Tauwetter darf jetzt gerne kommen - Schnee+Eisregen+Schnee+leichttauwetter+Nachtfrost = Eisflächen und/oder extrem harscher Betonschnee.


Kaum bestellt, schon geliefert!  Nur wie machen wir das jetzt mit dem schnellen Abtrocknen? 




Radde schrieb:


> auch nen paar Bilder von gestern:
> [...]
> Fotos von mir - und wenn ich drauf bin vom jatschek


Sehr fein!  Ein echter Styler der jatschek. BTW: Bald hat echt "jeder" ein Enduro - oder ein Mega...
Und auch wieder 2 hammergute Videos!    Dafür hast aber echt einige Trails unter die Stollen genommen... 1 Berg pro Tag? 1 Trail pro Tag?  Jedenfalls wieder großen Respekt vor der Arbeit und der fluffigen Fahrweise, das sieht bei vielen mit dem Fully unlockerer aus.




HeavyBiker schrieb:


> jetzt kommen die matschbilder


Wenn sich für Donnerstag kein Mitfahrer findet, gibts wohl nur Ergebnisbilder.  Ich kann ja ggf. festhalten, wie tief ich im Matsch versinke


----------



## HeavyBiker (29. Januar 2013)

ich werds morgen schon testen... auf dem plan steht ca60km mit dem plastebecher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfalz (30. Januar 2013)

> oral-motorisch



Könnte man jetzt auch anders verstehen als Deine ausgeprägten Fähigkeiten in der kontrastiven Linguistik....


----------



## saturno (30. Januar 2013)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Am Samstag ging es mit den "Winterreifen" am HT (Baroness/Gummiprinzessin) echt astrein. Der Conti Gummi grippt sogar auf festgefrorenem Schnee und Eis noch so, dass man zumindest vorwärts kommt  Wie es nach Schneeschmelze und Regen aussieht, teste ich wohl am Donnerstag mal... wer hat Lust und Zeit?
> Heute konnte ich mich (in Ermangelung eines Taucheranzuges) irgendwie nicht motivieren. Ich hätte allerdings super "Der Regenritter schlägt zurück" spielen können




du solltes umsattel und reifeninschenör studieren. conti oder schwalbe suchen sicher solch ausgefuchste reifenprofilleser und guimmimischungsspezialisten


----------



## `Smubob´ (30. Januar 2013)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> ich werds morgen schon testen... auf dem plan steht ca60km mit dem plastebecher


Joghurtbecher? Habbischnit!  Nur Blechdose und Weißblechdose  Ich nehm mal wieder das mit hinten weich und schau mal, wie viel Matsche ich dran gepampt krieg  60km fahr ich mit dem im Moment noch nicht, aber dafür stehen TRAILS auf der Speisekarte 




pfalz schrieb:


> Könnte man jetzt auch anders verstehen als Deine ausgeprägten Fähigkeiten in der kontrastiven Linguistik....


Das war mir sehr wohl bewusst und ich hab's trotzdem mal so stehen gelassen... 




saturno schrieb:


> du solltes umsattel und reifeninschenör studieren. conti oder schwalbe suchen sicher solch ausgefuchste reifenprofilleser und guimmimischungsspezialisten


Bei sowas bleib ich lieber einfach nur "User". Inschenör wär mir in dem Bereich ZU wissenschaftlich


----------



## Teufelstisch (31. Januar 2013)

@_`Smubob´_: Der stramme Wind föhnt alles recht schnell trocken derzeit... Problem ist nur, dass halt immer wieder Nass nachkommt... Eben nach langer Zeit mal wieder ne kleine Runde mit'm Schmalbereiften gedreht - man hatte schon ordentlich zu tun, um nicht in den Graben gepustet zu werden!  Schön war, nach ewigen Zeiten mal wieder Sonne und blauen Himmel sehen zu dürfen. Und ne Meise hab ich Held auch noch vorm Überfahrenwerden gerettet! 

Um Sonne, Mond und Sterne komplett zu machen - die durfte man vergangene Nacht ja auch nach langer Zeit wieder bewundern. Da's tagsüber ja schüttete, noch nen kleinen Latenightride durch's Zweibrücker Hügelland gemacht:


----------



## lomo (31. Januar 2013)

Sehr fein!


----------



## Optimizer (31. Januar 2013)

Über Stock und Stein:




Bobbes hoch:




Unn jetzt schnell hääm:


----------



## lomo (31. Januar 2013)

Wow!


----------



## Bjoern_U. (31. Januar 2013)

@Optimizer: sind noch alle Plomben an Bord ?


----------



## Teufelstisch (31. Januar 2013)

@lomo: Thx! 

Da war ja noch einer mit'm "Rennrad" unterwegs...!   Nicht hauen...!  Richtig wurzlig und rumplig wird der Pfad ja am Ende des dritten Fotos.


----------



## Quente (1. Februar 2013)

...immer nur rennräder und wald, ich war einfach nur im garten...und er kommt, er kommt der frühling, er kommt in großen schritten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quente (1. Februar 2013)

...noch was, wer kennt diese pilzart oder jemanden der diese pilzart kennt...bild von einer abendlichen dämmerungsfahrt am 11.01.2013...


----------



## Optimizer (1. Februar 2013)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> @_Optimizer_: sind noch alle Plomben an Bord ?



Noch alles drin. Dank Sattelabsenken an der einen Treppe sind sogar die Eier heile geblieben....



Teufelstisch schrieb:


> Da war ja noch einer mit'm "Rennrad" unterwegs...!   Nicht hauen...!  Richtig wurzlig und rumplig wird der Pfad ja am Ende des dritten Fotos.



Es fing gegen halb fünf an zu regnen und meine Frau hatte Angst um mich. Sonst hätt ich noch ein paar Szenen mehr und vorallem die Wurzelpassage noch mit reingenommen. So sind jetzt halt "nur" 40 Sekunden Pfadkultur-Geschnipsel zusammengekommen:


----------



## pfalz (1. Februar 2013)

Schönes Filmsche...neu eingestellt?


----------



## Optimizer (1. Februar 2013)

pfalz schrieb:


> Schönes Filmsche...neu eingestellt?


Ja, mir ging das Bübsche tierisch auf den Sack....


----------



## pfalz (1. Februar 2013)




----------



## Houschter (1. Februar 2013)

Quente schrieb:


> ...noch was, wer kennt diese pilzart oder jemanden der diese pilzart kennt...bild von einer abendlichen dämmerungsfahrt am 11.01.2013...



Hast mal nachgeschaut ob nicht ein verunglückter West-Highland-Terrier unter dem Ast liegt?


----------



## strandi (1. Februar 2013)

Quente schrieb:


> ...noch was, wer kennt diese pilzart oder jemanden der diese pilzart kennt...bild von einer abendlichen dämmerungsfahrt am 11.01.2013...



Das ist kein Pilz sondern Haareis 
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Haareis


----------



## Joshua60 (1. Februar 2013)

Optimizer schrieb:


> [...]"nur" 40 Sekunden Pfadkultur-Geschnipsel [...]


Egal, der Anfang ist gemacht. CX-Video ! Aber immer uffbasse mit dem ungefederten Teil, gell?


----------



## Fibbs79 (1. Februar 2013)

Sachen gibt es .....
 @Optimizer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Zimbo (1. Februar 2013)

@ Quente+Strandi:
Hier kann man ja sogar noch was lernen - Sachen gibbet...


----------



## Quente (1. Februar 2013)

...danke strandi und ich suche überall nach pilzen...


----------



## MoneSi (1. Februar 2013)

Da gab's kürzlich sogar einen Artikel unter der Rubrik "Kindernachrichten" (die les ich immer am liebsten) in der Bildpfalz zu:

http://www.rheinpfalz.de/cgi-bin/cm...tml&path=/rhp/kindernachrichten&id=91-6213817


----------



## saturno (1. Februar 2013)

Optimizer schrieb:


>





du brauchst absolut keine klingel


----------



## Optimizer (1. Februar 2013)

saturno schrieb:


> du brauchst absolut keine klingel



Hab zwei Wanderer...öööhmmm....Gassigänger gut erschrecken können!


----------



## Haardtfahrer (1. Februar 2013)

Mal was aus der Kulturecke:





http://www.dam-online.de/portal/de/Ausstellungen/Start/0/0/70666/mod891-details1/1594.aspx


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Optimizer (1. Februar 2013)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> Mal was aus der Kulturecke:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Als Mediävist sag ich dazu nur: BÄÄHH!


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (1. Februar 2013)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Als Mediävist sag ich dazu nur: BÄÄHH!


Wieder ein neues Wort gelernt.


----------



## Kelme (1. Februar 2013)

Das Lokalforum ersetzt quasi das Telekoleg von früher in den dritten Programmen.
Bildungsfernsehen per Internet.

Schlossumbau: Der zweite Sturm auf's Schloss konnte ja nur knapp verhindert werden als der "Riegel" stand. Gehen wir davon aus, dass sich der eine Teil der Fans der Maxburg weiter mit Grausen abwendet und der Rest mit stolzgeschwellter Brust - "Ich hab's schon immer gesagt!" - dem verliehenen Preis huldigt.


----------



## Radler-01 (1. Februar 2013)

Optimizer schrieb:


>


 

kann man damit nur runterhügeln  ?? ich dachte, das Rad geht für mehrere Sachen u. a. Bergauffahren


----------



## `Smubob´ (1. Februar 2013)

Teufelstisch schrieb:


> @_`Smubob´_: Der stramme Wind föhnt alles recht schnell trocken derzeit... Problem ist nur, dass halt immer wieder Nass nachkommt...


Ja, war in der Tat nach der Schneeschmelze und dem Regen erstaunlich trocken. Und ich war wieder zuhause, bevor es angefangen hat zu regnen. Der Wind war zwar z. T. echt brutal, ich habe auf einem Bergab-Asphaltstück auf dem Heimweg stückweise gerade noch so auf dem großenn Blatt fahren können  Davon abgesehen, war gestern echt der beste Tag der Woche zum Radeln 
Heute musste ich leider auch wieder raus (Termin und das Auto unterwegs), das war dann schon eher nicht mehr so schön  Am Ende hat auch irgendwie alles am Rad geknirscht und gequietscht... 

PS:  für deine Meisen-Rettung 




Quente schrieb:


> und er kommt, er kommt der frühling, er kommt in großen schritten...


Entweder das oder wieder kalt und trocken - aber bitte nicht weiter so nass 


Achja, Morgenstund' hat Gold im Mund - oder so ähnlich (Foto von gestern Morgen 8 Uhr)


----------



## Radde (1. Februar 2013)

@hambacher Schloss:

Naja des is sowieso alles zu relativieren, dieses Dschungelcamp hat ja nun auch nen Fernsehpreis gewonnen oder so  Nächstes Jahr wird dann ein DIXI-Häuschen ausgezeichnet - das wär konsequent.

Aber der Sinn und Zweck dieser Gelände-rennräder hat sich mir bisher noch nicht so ganz erschlossen, aber solangs Spaß macht


----------



## strandi (1. Februar 2013)

MoneSi schrieb:


> Da gab's kürzlich sogar einen Artikel unter der Rubrik "Kindernachrichten" (die les ich immer am liebsten) in der Bildpfalz zu:
> 
> http://www.rheinpfalz.de/cgi-bin/cm...tml&path=/rhp/kindernachrichten&id=91-6213817



ach...also doch pilze mit im spiel!


----------



## Haardtfahrer (1. Februar 2013)

Radde schrieb:


> *-rennräder *



[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sZNyXlH_Zf4"]Das Leben des Brian - Die Steinigung - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Radde (1. Februar 2013)

also echt  ich hab doch Geländerennräder und nicht Jehova gesagt  datt is ja voll aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen hier.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (1. Februar 2013)

das einzige was man mit Rennräder machen kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ScreamingHand (1. Februar 2013)

Radde schrieb:


> also echt  ich hab doch Geländerennräder und nicht Jehova gesagt  datt is ja voll aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen hier.



blasphemie er wiederholt seine sünde!
Habt ihr es gehört ?

*stein schmeiß*


----------



## Optimizer (1. Februar 2013)

Ich gugg gerade schon wieder, was der Martin Ashton mit dem Pinarello macht....


----------



## Radde (1. Februar 2013)

Aber wir haben doch noch garnicht angefangen...

Wikipedia meint unter dem Eintrag Cyclocross: 

"Im Unterschied zu dem seit den 1980er Jahren immer stärker konkurrierenden Mountainbikesport wird beim Querfeldein auf in ihren Abmessungen modifizierten, stabileren Rennrädern gefahren."

Rennraaaad, Rennraaaaaaaad! *tanz*


----------



## goflo (1. Februar 2013)

*miteinstimm* Rennrad Rennrad....


----------



## mac80 (1. Februar 2013)

Das Bild gefällt mir:


Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> das einzige was man mit Rennräder machen kann


----------



## Fibbs79 (1. Februar 2013)

Wäre mit einem Crosser nicht passiert


----------



## lomo (1. Februar 2013)

Radde schrieb:


> ... Gelände*rennräder* ...



Genug davon, deswegen:
"We love Mountainbike!"






Quelle


----------



## Miro266 (1. Februar 2013)

Die Sattelfarbe passt nicht zur Farbe der Lenkergriffe...
Miro'


----------



## lomo (1. Februar 2013)

Stylepolizei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Miro266 (1. Februar 2013)

Um Himmels Willen, der Style ist ja perfekt...
Miro'


----------



## lomo (1. Februar 2013)




----------



## Kelme (1. Februar 2013)

Miro266 schrieb:


> Die Sattelfarbe passt nicht zur Farbe der Lenkergriffe...
> Miro'



Wo is'n da ein Rad?


----------



## Miro266 (1. Februar 2013)

Das Rad ist das Ding zwischen den beiden hellen Streifen an den laaaangen Beinen
Miro'


----------



## lomo (2. Februar 2013)

Männers! Puls runterfahren und mal ein Bier aufmachen ...






Quelle


----------



## LatteMacchiato (2. Februar 2013)

XT-Öffner oder 540er?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (2. Februar 2013)

es ist erst samstagmorgen und ich hab schon meinen spass

danke, dass ich mitlesen durfte!


----------



## Bergfried (2. Februar 2013)

Miro266 schrieb:


> Das Rad ist das Ding zwischen den beiden hellen Streifen an den laaaangen Beinen
> Miro'



Brüderle läßt grüßen !


----------



## SoundVibration (2. Februar 2013)

Sehr lustige Picts bei Euch im Forum  !!! ... und "Moin moin" aus dem westlichen Westen (Aachen). Wir waren bei Euch zu Besuch und begeistert vom Revier - Mitschnitt einer der Touren habe ich hier:

Von Deutschland bis nach Frankreich: Soweit mir bekannt ist (war unbedarfter Mitfahrer), waren diese Wegpunkte dabei: Wegelnburg + Maidenbrunnen + Hohenburg + Burgruine Löwenstein + Felsenpfad + Burgruine Fleckenstein + Sauertal + Froensburg + Col de Hichtenbach + Wegspinne + Zigeunerfelsen + Wanderparkplatz am Klingelfelsen + Burgruine Wasigenstein + Col du Maimont + Blumenstein + Wengelsbacher Hals + Wengelsbach, ca. 50 km und gut über 1000 HM, schweißtreibende Uphills, auskühlende Downhills, grandiose Aussicht, technische Trails mit großen Sandsteinfelsen und Wurzeln, einige wenige sehr kurze Tragepassagen.

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X-3o7SgPXCE"]7-Burgen Tour, MTB PfÃ¤lzer Wald + Vogesen GoPro Hero HD - YouTube[/nomedia]

Gruß
SV


----------



## lomo (2. Februar 2013)

Schöne Trails dabei.
Mussischmirmamerke!


----------



## Bjoern_U. (2. Februar 2013)

hihi da war einer bei Fratzenbuch die Bikegirls Bilder durchgucken 

btw. auf den zweiten oder dritten Blick fällt auf --> kein Helm die Dame


----------



## Kelme (2. Februar 2013)

Wo issen das Problem? Kein Rad auf dem Bild, also auch keine Helmpflicht.


----------



## rmfausi (2. Februar 2013)

Das der Helm fehlt ist mir gleich aufgefallen. 

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Optimizer (2. Februar 2013)

lomo schrieb:


> Schöne Trails dabei.
> Mussischmirmamerke!



Kunnschdumitmafahre:thumbup:


----------



## MoneSi (2. Februar 2013)

Willischachmidfahre!


----------



## lomo (2. Februar 2013)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Kunnschdumitmafahre:thumbup:





MoneSi schrieb:


> Willischachmidfahre!



Alla hopp, Terminkalender raus holen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bjoern_U. (2. Februar 2013)

rmfausi schrieb:


> Das der Helm fehlt ist mir gleich aufgefallen.
> 
> Gruß rmfausi


stand deine Frau neben dir ?


----------



## goflo (2. Februar 2013)

lomo schrieb:


> Alla hopp, Terminkalender raus holen!



Da hätte ich direkt auch Interesse


----------



## radon-biker-qlt (2. Februar 2013)

SoundVibration schrieb:


> Sehr lustige Picts bei Euch im Forum  !!! ... und "Moin moin" aus dem westlichen Westen (Aachen). Wir waren bei Euch zu Besuch und begeistert vom Revier - Mitschnitt einer der Touren habe ich hier:
> 
> Von Deutschland bis nach Frankreich: Soweit mir bekannt ist (war unbedarfter Mitfahrer), waren diese Wegpunkte dabei: Wegelnburg + Maidenbrunnen + Hohenburg + Burgruine Löwenstein + Felsenpfad + Burgruine Fleckenstein + Sauertal + Froensburg + Col de Hichtenbach + Wegspinne + Zigeunerfelsen + Wanderparkplatz am Klingelfelsen + Burgruine Wasigenstein + Col du Maimont + Blumenstein + Wengelsbacher Hals + Wengelsbach, ca. 50 km und gut über 1000 HM, schweißtreibende Uphills, auskühlende Downhills, grandiose Aussicht, technische Trails mit großen Sandsteinfelsen und Wurzeln, einige wenige sehr kurze Tragepassagen.
> 
> ...





Hi SV,

coole Tour
Hast du einen GPS-Track für die Öffentlichkeit evtl. dazu?

Danke


----------



## lomo (2. Februar 2013)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> stand deine Frau neben dir ?


----------



## Joshua60 (2. Februar 2013)

Das ist ja ziehmlich genau die "Bergaufschleicher-Gourmet-Tour", die ich mal fahren will, mit Start und Ende auf dem Gimbelhof. GPS-Daten wären schön!


----------



## SoundVibration (2. Februar 2013)

radon-biker-qlt schrieb:


> Hi SV,
> 
> coole Tour
> Hast du einen GPS-Track für die Öffentlichkeit evtl. dazu?
> ...



Hallo Albert, LEIDER NEIN ... sorry. Da war ich doch glatt zu faul, mein GPS aufzuschnallen, unglaublich. Aber unter 7 Burgen Tour Dahner Felsenland findest Du im Web von Wanderern GPS Tracks, und die stimmten quasi überein. Schau mal via G**gle bitte.
Gruß + viel Spaß!
SV


----------



## lomo (2. Februar 2013)

Joshua60 schrieb:


> Das ist ja ziehmlich genau die "Beraufschleicher-Gourmet-Tour", die ich mal fahren will, mit Start und Ende auf dem Gimbelhof. GPS-Daten wären schön!



So schnell wie man da bergab fahren kann, geht es auch bergauf!


----------



## lomo (2. Februar 2013)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> hihi da war einer bei Fratzenbuch die Bikegirls Bilder durchgucken
> 
> btw. auf den zweiten oder dritten Blick fällt auf --> kein Helm die Dame



Öhm  :hust:!
Jep, die Bilder sind aussem Fratzenbuch.
Die aussem Blog sind ja nicht unbedingt jugendfrei .. und ich will ja nicht zum Brüderle des lokalen Unterforums verkommen


----------



## Joshua60 (3. Februar 2013)

lomo schrieb:


> So schnell wie man da bergab fahren kann, geht es auch bergauf!


Die Tour beginnt aber mit 12 Schnecken und dann geht am Berg leider nur noch schleichen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyBiker (3. Februar 2013)

heut unterwegs : team specialized


----------



## Fibbs79 (3. Februar 2013)

Sogar mit Knieprotektor


----------



## SoundVibration (3. Februar 2013)

lomo schrieb:


> So schnell wie man da bergab fahren kann, geht es auch bergauf!



Du meinst wohl "so STEIL wie man da bergab fahren kann, geht es auch bergauf". Ich war zumindest nicht "SCHNELL oben"  und froh, dass ich V 32 - H 34 geritzelt bin.


----------



## Hardtail94 (3. Februar 2013)

Mal wieder bissel was von mir


----------



## Tribal84 (4. Februar 2013)

gestern hohe loog


----------



## jatschek (4. Februar 2013)

Die Ausländer mal wieder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (4. Februar 2013)

lomo schrieb:


> Männers! Puls runterfahren und mal ein Bier aufmachen ...[/IMG]


Das Einzige, wofür SPD-Klickies taugen  




HeavyBiker schrieb:


> heut unterwegs : team specialized


Und nach Ende der Ausfahrt dann Team "Speiseeis"? 




jatschek schrieb:


> Die Ausländer mal wieder.


Dachte ichs mir doch gleich, dass du das wieder bist  Da hast dir aber echt ein paar sehr stailische Helm-Goggle-Kombis zugelegt


----------



## HeavyBiker (4. Februar 2013)

ne kein speiseeis.... war dann team crepes von daddys neuer crepes platte


----------



## HeavyBiker (4. Februar 2013)

wieder schönes pfalz bild und helm/gogle hat echt was


----------



## jatschek (4. Februar 2013)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Dachte ichs mir doch gleich, dass du das wieder bist  Da hast dir aber echt ein paar sehr stailische Helm-Goggle-Kombis zugelegt



Die Chancen das ich es bin sind ziemlich groß. Bin nur noch in der Pfalz unterwegs. In den heimischen Odenwald zieht es mich garnicht mehr. Ist einfach zu schön in der Pfalz. 

Helm und Brille muss ja passen, man muss ja wenigstens gut aussehen.


----------



## `Smubob´ (4. Februar 2013)

jatschek schrieb:


> Die Chancen das ich es bin sind ziemlich groß. Bin nur noch in der Pfalz unterwegs. In den heimischen Odenwald zieht es mich garnicht mehr. Ist einfach zu schön in der Pfalz.


So schää wie in de Palz isses sunscht nirchendwu  Wir können ja mal schauen, obs mal mit einer gemeinsamen Runde klappt 




jatschek schrieb:


> Helm und Brille muss ja passen, man muss ja wenigstens gut aussehen.


Das kann so jemand wie ich sagen... bei jemandem der fahren kann, ist das Outfit doch zweitrangig


----------



## metalfreak (4. Februar 2013)

Im bayrischen Ausland entstanden 


Die Edith sagt "Hau noch ein Video raus!"


----------



## lomo (6. Februar 2013)

Pälzer_ von *lomo* auf Flickr


----------



## metalfreak (6. Februar 2013)

Es liegt ma wieder Schnee...


----------



## jatschek (6. Februar 2013)

Ich habe es befürchtet.  Wo ist das?


----------



## metalfreak (6. Februar 2013)

Hohe Loog


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (6. Februar 2013)

Morgen wieder im Schnee spielen


----------



## Hardtail94 (6. Februar 2013)

Raddiges Wetter


----------



## Teufelstisch (7. Februar 2013)

Nicht Fisch, nicht Fleisch; der Winter 2012/2013 V 3.0. In den Tälern teils viel Babb, Dreck und extremes Gesiffe, erst so oberhalb 400-450m dann so 5 cm Schnee auf nicht gefrorener Unterlage... Und mal wieder kein Sonnenstrahl abgekriegt - trotz einiger Lücken... 

Aber dafür nen schönen Aussichtspunkt entdeckt:


----------



## metalfreak (8. Februar 2013)

Heute Nachmittag mal das Weinbiet besucht. Es war anders als erwartet recht gut fahrbar. Der Untergrund ist eher fest und man schmiert nur wenig bis nicht rum


----------



## jatschek (8. Februar 2013)

Auf dich ist einfach verlass. Danke für die aktuellen Infos vor Ort.


----------



## XXXDriver (8. Februar 2013)

Hier nochmal ein paar Bilder von Smubob und mir gestern vom Heldenstein.
Es ging erstaunlich gut mit dem Schnee






So gegen Ende der Tour war's dann so kalt, dass sogar der Horizont schief hing


----------



## HeavyBiker (8. Februar 2013)

OMG ... fallende linen.... er hat fallende linien gesagt


----------



## `Smubob´ (9. Februar 2013)

Teufelstisch schrieb:


> Nicht Fisch, nicht Fleisch; der Winter 2012/2013 V 3.0. In den Tälern teils viel Babb, Dreck und extremes Gesiffe, erst so oberhalb 400-450m dann so 5 cm Schnee auf nicht gefrorener Unterlage... Und mal wieder kein Sonnenstrahl abgekriegt - trotz einiger Lücken...


Wo warst du denn unterwegs?  Also da hab ich gestern mit XXXDriver etwas ganz anderes erlebt... sobald man etwas aus dem Tal draußen war, schöner griffiger Schnee (der aber auf Flach- oder sogar leichten Bergabstücken z. T. echt Kraft gekostet hat) aufm Berg bis ~15cm und selbst am Übergang zwischen Schnee und Nässe kaum Matsch 
Mit der Sonne hatten wir unterwegs auch kein Glück... ein Mal schien sie durch ein kleines Löchlein in den Wolken so schön durch die Bäume (Postkartenmotiv!), aber bis die Kamera draußen war, wars schon wieder vorbei 




metalfreak schrieb:


> Heute Nachmittag mal das Weinbiet besucht. Es war anders als erwartet recht gut fahrbar. Der Untergrund ist eher fest und man schmiert nur wenig bis nicht rum


Ich hatte nach deiner Info vom Mittwoch auch mit dem Schlimmsten gerechnet, war aber echt gediegen zu fahren. Auch das zu Boden purzeln war nicht so unangenehm wie sonst  (hab ein Mal unterm Schnee voll ne schräge Wurzel erwischt )




XXXDriver schrieb:


> So gegen Ende der Tour war's dann so kalt, dass sogar der Horizont schief hing


      

Was man auf den Fotos oben gar nicht sieht: es war eigentlich ein kleiner Familienausflug 

XXXDriver & brothers:






Meine Sippe und ich (ich bin der, der vorneweg fährt):


----------



## Optimizer (9. Februar 2013)

Heute nur im Wald rumgefallen:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (9. Februar 2013)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Heute nur im Wald rumgefallen


Bisch den Bock mit de klääne un brääde Rääfe nimmie geweehnt? 

Wenn man die Bilder runter scrollt und sich im Hintergrund Walzer-Musik vorstellt, kommt übrigens echt gut


----------



## OZM (9. Februar 2013)

Den Zubringer zwischen Kalmitparkplatz und Schutzhütte haben die Schwarzkittel besucht
(das Bild bringt das nicht so rüber):





Heute optisch wieder schön, die Bedingungen fand ich jedoch nicht so prickelnd.
Zu wenig Schnee u. oft sauglatter Untergrund.


----------



## Teufelstisch (9. Februar 2013)

@_`Smubob´_: Ins Gräfensteiner Land, muss eigentlich fast immer quer durch die City, nervt am meisten; der Asphalt-Radweg die B10 entlang auch nur angetauter Schneematsch. Als ich dann den Kurzelberg hoch bin (etwa 200m Höhendifferenz), war's dann ab ner bestimmten Höhe, als hätte einer nen Schalter umgelegt.  War dann etwas angenehmer, vor allem für's Auge! Aber da der Boden nicht gefroren ist, rutschte man dann oft "zweilagig" - erst auf der unteren Laub- und dann der Schneeschicht...
  @_Optimizer_: Noch'änner mit de flieschend'Hitz...!  Dort wollt ich heute eigentlich auch noch nen Schlenker hin machen - aber im Wasgau in Lemberg war'n die Frikadelle- und Schnitzelweck all...! 

Als ich gestern Abend noch den größeren Schneeschauer auf'm Niederschlagsradar gesehen hab, hab ich mir einfach mal den Wecker gestellt. Hat sich sogar gelohnt - und als Bonus sogar mal wieder längere Zeit sonnig und blauer Himmel! 

Up...







 

 

 

 



...and down!


----------



## rmfausi (9. Februar 2013)

Auf der rechtsrheinischen Seite war es heute aach schee.





Gruß rmfausi


----------



## lomo (9. Februar 2013)

OZM schrieb:


> Den Zubringer zwischen Kalmitparkplatz und Schutzhütte haben die Schwarzkittel besucht
> (das Bild bringt das nicht so rüber):
> 
> 
> ...


Ha, da waren wir heute mittag auch unterwegs!
Ganz schön umgegraben, der Untergrund dort


----------



## Radde (9. Februar 2013)

nicht ganz im Fokus, aber für die ersten mit dem alten manuellem 50er ganz gut








ach ja und man kann im schnee auch ohne fahrrad spaß haben... ...zumindest dummes Zeug machen:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikingboarder (9. Februar 2013)

Hi,
war heute nur von der Benediktinerabtei Stift Neuburg zum Heiligenberg und zurück wandern und habe die Mountainbikespuren gezählt. War trotzdem vom Wetter her und der Sicht super. Zum Schluss noch lecker Klosterbier und Sauerbraten.


----------



## lomo (9. Februar 2013)

"Zwei Spuren im Schnee führ'n herab aus steiler Höh'"




Zwei Spuren im Schnee von *lomo* auf Flickr




Schneeblick von *lomo* auf Flickr

Net genug, daß die Hütte 1a per Auto zu erreichen ist ..




So fängt es an von *lomo* auf Flickr


----------



## Quente (10. Februar 2013)

_" so fängt es an "_
...dann sind in zukunft die schuld...an allem...


----------



## unocz (10. Februar 2013)

lomo schrieb:


> Net genug, daß die Hütte 1a per Auto zu erreichen ist ..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ich finds gut


----------



## Fibbs79 (10. Februar 2013)

unocz schrieb:


> ich finds gut



Am besten mit YELLOW Strom, gelle


----------



## unocz (10. Februar 2013)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Am besten mit YELLOW Strom, gelle




sehr sehr gut !  hätte jetzt gerade beinahe meine kaffee ausgespuckt


----------



## Teufelstisch (10. Februar 2013)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Am besten mit YELLOW Strom, gelle


 
Ich befürchte bald eher aus pfälzerwaldeigenem Windpropellerspargelanbau. Man wirbt ja auch mit dem Slogan "Radeln mit Rückenwind". So schließt sich dann der Kreis...  
  @lomo: Schäne Bildscher!


----------



## Hamecker (10. Februar 2013)

Mit der Handyknipse


Häuselstein







Waldweg







Hunger







Um Spekulationen und Gerüchten vorzubeugen: zu Fuß.


----------



## Merethrond (10. Februar 2013)

Bei Dreckswetter gestartet - aber dann.........


----------



## goflo (10. Februar 2013)

Was ein Wetter. Ich bin definitiv zu früh gefahren. Morgens wars noch komplett verhangen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radde (10. Februar 2013)

Merethrond schrieb:


> Bei Dreckswetter gestartet - aber dann.........



ich hab schon drauf gewartet bis jemand zeigt was ich heute verpasst hab 

unglaublich schöne bilder!


----------



## lomo (10. Februar 2013)

Hamecker schrieb:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wie kriegt man zu Fuß solche Bremsspuren hin???


----------



## Teufelstisch (10. Februar 2013)

Jep - sehr schön! 

Wollte heute eigentlich auch wieder ne Früh-Tour machen - aber die Pfalz musste ja wieder mal über Nacht unter einem Hochnebelfeld verschwinden...  Hab dann auch öfters nen Blick auf die Webcam vom Weinbiet geworfen, die hing aber in der Suppe. Für so Sachen wär eine auf der Kalmit auf jeden Fall sehr hilfreich, die "Fernseh"-Version ist ja in jeder Hinsicht unbrauchbar...


----------



## Merethrond (10. Februar 2013)

Bei den Bildern hatte ich Glück.
Ein paar Minuten später ist die Suppe hochgezogen.
Oben konnte man wirklich gut fahren, je weiter man
Richtung Hambacher Schloß kam wurde es immer glatter - aber fahrbar.


----------



## OZM (10. Februar 2013)

OZM schrieb:


> Zu wenig Schnee


wenn der Schnee nicht zu mir kommt, muß ich halt zum Schnee

Vogesen bei Lac Blanc






als "Nicht-Wintersportler" fand ich das schon sehr beeindruckend:


----------



## 19Freerider97 (11. Februar 2013)

Kleines GoPro Projekt:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sasW98SjvwE&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Optimizer (11. Februar 2013)

Nicht auf den Radfahrer achten, sondern die Landschaft, die Umgebung und den Pfad genießen... ist auch nur ne Alpha-Version des noch nicht komplett fertigen Videos.



> Manchmal verwandelt sich der Pfad. Wie z.B. jetzt im Winter. Der Untergrund ist mit Schnee bedeckt. Dein Hinterrad sucht Traktion. Du suchst den Pfad.
> Er verschwimmt mit der Natur um ihn herum. Du verlässt ihn, ohne es zu wissen. Du erklimmst die kleine Felsformation, nimmst den kleinen Drop und bist wieder dort, wo dein Weg, dein Pfad ist. Geniesse ihn, egal ob er bergauf oder bergab geht. Erfreue dich an seinem Verlauf, mal gespickt mit kleinen Steintreppen, umrahmt von einer Felsformation oder einfach nur steinig, steil oder kurvig.


----------



## lomo (11. Februar 2013)

Boah, wo nimmst du so früh im Jahr die Kondition her, so schnell und dynamisch die Hügel hochzufahren? 

Bin mal auf die finale Version gespannt


----------



## Optimizer (11. Februar 2013)

lomo schrieb:


> Boah, wo nimmst du so früh im Jahr die Kondition her, so schnell und dynamisch die Hügel hochzufahren?



Ist doch ganz klar.....vom Crosser fahren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unocz (11. Februar 2013)

lomo schrieb:


> Boah, wo nimmst du so früh im Jahr die Kondition her, so schnell und dynamisch die Hügel hochzufahren?
> 
> Bin mal auf die finale Version gespannt



bin ich auch drauf gespannt !


----------



## lomo (11. Februar 2013)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Ist doch ganz klar.....vom Crosser fahren!



Ah, stimmt, du hast ja gar kein Rennrad, mit dem du Grundlagenausdauer trainierst ...


----------



## rmfausi (11. Februar 2013)

@Optimizer
Das Video macht die Vorfreude auf die nächste Randzonentour noch
größer. 

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Teufelstisch (11. Februar 2013)

Gestern um die Rodalber Narren im wahrsten Sinne einen weiten Bogen gemacht und die Westhäfte des F-Wegs abgefahren; den fehlenden Reifenspuren nach war ich sogar der erste an diesem Wochenende.


----------



## Hamecker (11. Februar 2013)

lomo schrieb:


> Wie kriegt man zu Fuß solche Bremsspuren hin???


 
Bilder wurden bei einer Wanderung gemacht. Es sollte nicht der Eindruck entstehen ich wäre unter +15° mit dem Rad unterwegs.


----------



## metalfreak (11. Februar 2013)

Heute mal wieder die Hohe Loog besucht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Optimizer (11. Februar 2013)

Hamecker schrieb:


> Bilder wurden bei einer Wanderung gemacht. Es sollte nicht der Eindruck entstehen ich wäre unter +15° mit dem Rad unterwegs.



Das würde dir eh niemand glauben.....


----------



## Radde (11. Februar 2013)

ein etwas anderes Helmcamvideo... und ja ... ist halt Fastnacht


----------



## lomo (11. Februar 2013)

Hahaha, die Kommentare!


----------



## 19Freerider97 (12. Februar 2013)

Neu Vertont, würde mich über rückmeldung freuen!
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sasW98SjvwE"]GoPro - Keep On Riding - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Quente (12. Februar 2013)

...schlimmer geht immer...


----------



## Fusionrider (13. Februar 2013)

von Bikern aus der Region, über eine andere Region 


Wohin man ja im Winter doch schon mal fliehen kann...


----------



## 01wheeler (13. Februar 2013)

Rischdisch schäää


----------



## Teufelstisch (14. Februar 2013)

@Radde: Interessante Perspektive! Aber das GS-Zeichen oder eins vom TÜV bekommt die Konstruktion sicher nicht...  - möchte nicht wissen, was passieren täte, wenn man mit sowas auf der Rübe mal blöd stürzt!

Erstmals seit langem kaum bewölkter Himmel heute Früh - also mal 1,5 Stündchen raus in die bittere Eiseskälte, um ein schon länger fälliges Motiv zu knipsen:


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (14. Februar 2013)

Radde schrieb:


> ein etwas anderes Helmcamvideo... und ja ... ist halt Fastnacht


Deine Spur von 1:13-1:16 kann man derzeit noch in Gänze begutachten. Wer also bei der Fahrtechnik durch Spurenlesen einen Sprung nach vorne machen will, sollte morgen noch schnell aufs Weinbiet.


----------



## Radde (14. Februar 2013)

ye_olde_fritz schrieb:


> Deine Spur von 1:13-1:16 kann man derzeit noch in Gänze begutachten.



Das wette ich sogar, vor allem weil sie bevor ich da lang bin auch schon da war  

  @Teufelstisch: ne tüv-siegel gibts wohl nicht, werd diese konstruktion wohl auch nurnoch gezielt einsetzen, ist nicht unbedingt so angenehm mit so nem schwerem ding aufm Kopf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ye_olde_fritz (15. Februar 2013)

Ach verdammt


----------



## Hardtail94 (15. Februar 2013)

Teufelstisch schrieb:


>


----------



## `Smubob´ (17. Februar 2013)

Teufelstisch schrieb:


> @_`Smubob´_: Ins Gräfensteiner Land, muss eigentlich fast immer quer durch die City, nervt am meisten; der Asphalt-Radweg die B10 entlang auch nur angetauter Schneematsch. Als ich dann den Kurzelberg hoch bin (etwa 200m Höhendifferenz), war's dann ab ner bestimmten Höhe, als hätte einer nen Schalter umgelegt.  War dann etwas angenehmer, vor allem für's Auge! Aber da der Boden nicht gefroren ist, rutschte man dann oft "zweilagig" - erst auf der unteren Laub- und dann der Schneeschicht...


Da hatten wir wohl echt einfach mehr Glück. Straßen weitestgehend trocken, im Wald am Übergang zwischen Nässe und Schnee kaum Matsch, der Schnee ansich war auch gut und die Unterlage nicht rutschig (Schrägwurzeln ausgenommen ). Allerdings war das Fahren auf ebenen Verbindungsstücken durch den Schnee so anstrengend, dass sich die (geschätzt) 30-35km wie 50-60 angefühlt haben 
BTW: einige sehr schöne Schüsse mal wieder! 




OZM schrieb:


> wenn der Schnee nicht zu mir kommt, muß ich halt zum Schnee
> 
> Vogesen bei Lac Blanc


Den Ansatz hab ich am Dienstag auch verfolgt, mit dem gleichen (geografischen) Ziel  Allerdings mit Schneebrett unner de Füß und erst bei Einbruch der Dämmerung. Flutlichtfahren ist in Lac Blanc ne feine Sache. Durch die gute Ausleuchtung immer eine super Sicht und nie viel los, dadurch schafft man in den knapp 5h (17-22 Uhr) selbst mit gemütlicher Pause locker 20 Abfahrten


----------



## Teufelstisch (17. Februar 2013)

Hardtail94 schrieb:


>


 


  @_`Smubob´_: Jo, bei so nicht eindeutig dauerfrostigen Lagen können ein paar Höhen- und Kilometer schon sehr viel ausmachen! Ist derzeit ja wieder so - bei mir auf 350m und in den Tälern liegt eigentlich gar nix mehr, nur 100m höher halten sich die matschigen Schneereste stellenweise noch recht hartnäckig. Die Runde gestern war dementsprechend auch ne richtige Schlammschlacht, hab dabei aber ne nette kleine Schlucht mit kurzem, aber knackigen Trail entdeckt... sogar relativ in der Nähe - aber stets dran vorbeigefahren.





Danke wegen der Fotos!


----------



## ES7.0 (18. Februar 2013)

@Teufelstisch : Wie immer sehr gute Fotos!


----------



## Optimizer (18. Februar 2013)

Mein finaler visueller Erguss zum Thema "Pfadkultur". Auch wenn es  nicht so actionlastig ist, macht es einfach Spass das Hardtail über  Pfade und Felsen (und manchmal auch *durch* Felsen) zu führen....

Über die vergeblichen Versuche die Spitzkehre mit der Treppe zu meistern, darf gelacht werden....

Um nochmal zu erinnern, um was es geht:


> Manchmal verwandelt sich der Pfad. Wie z.B. jetzt im Winter. Der  Untergrund ist mit Schnee bedeckt. Dein Hinterrad sucht Traktion. Du  suchst den Pfad. Er verschwimmt mit der Natur um ihn herum. Du verlässt  ihn, ohne es zu wissen. Du erklimmst die kleine Felsformation, nimmst  den kleinen Drop und bist wieder dort, wo dein Weg, dein Pfad ist.  Geniesse ihn, egal ob er bergauf oder bergab geht. Erfreue dich an  seinem Verlauf, mal gespickt mit kleinen Steintreppen, umrahmt von einer  Felsformation oder einfach nur steinig, steil oder kurvig.


----------



## lomo (18. Februar 2013)




----------



## Haardtfahrer (18. Februar 2013)

3:15

Kuckstdu wo Du hinfällst, fällstdu wo du hinkuckst!


----------



## Optimizer (18. Februar 2013)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> 3:15
> 
> Kuckstdu wo Du hinfällst, fällstdu wo du hinkuckst!



Es ist immer vorteilhaft, sich mit dem Untergrund zu beschäftigen, bevor man eine Bodenprobe durchführt.

Ich weiß aber auch nicht, warum ich da nicht rumgekommen bin. Wär mir glaub ich mit dem Crosser....äääähhh....Rennrad wohl nicht passiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haardtfahrer (18. Februar 2013)

Naja, den Rahmen über das Steuerlager bei stillstehendem Vorderrad am Hang auf Schnee um 90° zu schwenken, läuft bei mir sowieso unter "Ganz großes Kino"!  

Jeder wächst mit seinen selbstgesteckten Aufgaben! 

Nachricht von Edith: Hab´s mir gerade nochmals angeschaut: Hast beim ersten Mal sogar auf 110° erhöht.  Beim Crosser hättest Du aber den Lenker besser nutzen können:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hOpR4diPWPE"]Fabian HambÃ¼chen (Ringe) Champions Trophy 2009 Berlin - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Bogie (18. Februar 2013)

Ich finds ok, daß uns der Opti auch das zeigt, was nicht so gut ging. Das ist jedenfalls der Wahrheit der allermeisten, die sich hier im Forum bewegen, wesentlich näher, als die ganzen geschnittenen Supervideos, bei denen scheinbar alles immer klappt und nicht einer stürzt. 
Alle die biken wissen, daß knifflige Sachen oft nicht gehen. Manchmal ist man selbst zu blöd, manchmal traut man sich einfach nicht, manchmal sind es auch die äußeren Umstände (z.B. sehr rutschiger Untergrund....). 
Schön ist es, wenn man eine Stelle dann irgendwann mal packt, an der man immer wieder rumprobiert hat. 
In diesem Sinne: Weiter so Opti, mir hats gefallen!


----------



## Haardtfahrer (18. Februar 2013)

Ich denke (und hoffe) Opti hat meine Ausführungen durchaus richtig verstanden. Gerade nach der "unfahrbaren Treppe" dürfte hier doch klar sein, dass die Darstellung der Wahrheit prima rüberkommt, oder?

Hab übriges vom letzten Jahr einen Videomitschnitt von mir am Wolkenbruchweg bekommen. Gefühlt war ich so ganz prima unterwegs. Sah aber aus Drittsicht echt sch§§ aus, werde ich Euch vorenthalten. Kein Sturz, aber im Vergleich zu den sonstigen Runterbretterfilmchen ...

In diesem Sinne Opti: mehr davon!


----------



## Optimizer (18. Februar 2013)

Was ich allerdings auch mal so generell hervorheben muss:

Spitzkehren als das Nonplusultra pfälzischer Pfadkultur wird oft überbewertet.


----------



## LatteMacchiato (19. Februar 2013)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Spitzkehren als das Nonplusultra pfälzischer Pfadkultur wird oft überbewertet.


----------



## metalfreak (19. Februar 2013)

Seit ner Eeeeeeewigkeit hab ich mich mal wieder selbst gefilmt:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radde (19. Februar 2013)

sonntag abend...

und nachdem ich nun endgültig zu dem Schluss gekommen bin dass die neuen Auflagen der Topogr.-karten einfach madig sind (hätte mir eig. früher auffallen können bei 3 Stück) und die alten recht rar geworden sind ein Hamsterkauf  Sehn zwar ganz hübsch aus so bunt aber der Informationsgehalt leidet drunter... grausige digitalisierung...





Hoffentlich klappts dieses Jahr wieder ein paar Gebiete von "am *rsch der welt - da war ich noch nie!" zu bekanntem terrain zu konvertieren.


----------



## Lynus (19. Februar 2013)

Radde schrieb:


> Hoffentlich klappts dieses Jahr wieder ein paar Gebiete von "am *rsch der welt - da war ich noch nie!" zu bekanntem terrain zu konvertieren.



Den gleichen Gedanken hatte ich auch schon, nachdem ich in den letzten Jahren u.a. den F-Weg in Rodalben, das Gebiet um den Orensfels oder den Singletrail Parcours Hochspeyer erkundet hab. Evtl. können wir uns ja mal zusammen tun, sobald Wetter und (meine) Kondition wieder besser sind.


----------



## Radde (19. Februar 2013)

Lynus schrieb:


> Den gleichen Gedanken hatte ich auch schon, nachdem ich in den letzten Jahren u.a. den F-Weg in Rodalben, das Gebiet um den Orensfels oder den Singletrail Parcours Hochspeyer erkundet hab. Evtl. können wir uns ja mal zusammen tun, sobald Wetter und (meine) Kondition wieder besser sind.



könnt man mal machen eigentlich!


----------



## goflo (19. Februar 2013)

Wäre ich dabei.


----------



## HeavyBiker (20. Februar 2013)

metalfreak schrieb:


> Seit ner Eeeeeeewigkeit hab ich mich mal wieder selbst gefilmt:



schönes vid... macht laune 

will da auch mal hin biken gehen ... unsere bäume im wald gehen mir so langsam auf den sack


----------



## Optimizer (20. Februar 2013)

Radde schrieb:


> könnt man mal machen eigentlich!


Komm doch einfach mal mit deinem Hardtail, wenn ich das nächste Mal die "Dahnerican West" ausrufe.


----------



## HeavyBiker (20. Februar 2013)

hee... nehmt ihr auch nen auswertigen mit? ... würd gern mal wieder über den schorle äquator


----------



## Optimizer (20. Februar 2013)

Ich nehm dich natürlich mit. Wobei du bestimmt auch schon gefühlte fünfmal mit auf dieser Tour warst!?!?!


----------



## HeavyBiker (20. Februar 2013)

mag sein aber hier kenn ich ja jeden busch schon mit vornamen 
und von den steinen kenn ich schon ganze geschichten...


----------



## lomo (20. Februar 2013)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Ich nehm dich natürlich mit. Wobei du bestimmt auch schon gefühlte fünfmal mit auf dieser Tour warst!?!?!




Er auch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radler-01 (20. Februar 2013)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> mag sein aber hier kenn ich ja jeden busch schon mit vornamen
> ...


 
wie heißt der vierte links nach der zweiten Rechtskurve wenn mann den Buggl nufffährt ? 



HeavyBiker schrieb:


> ...und von den steinen kenn ich schon ganze geschichten...


 
Also so kommst Du nie zu was, wenn Du den Steinen zuhörst statt zu fahren


----------



## Optimizer (20. Februar 2013)

lomo schrieb:


> Er auch?


Oder ich hab euch nur verwechselt..........


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (20. Februar 2013)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Oder ich hab euch nur verwechselt..........


Die beiden sind eigentlich ganz einfach auseinander zu halten: Lomo ist derjenige, der ein rosa Trikot hat und auch trägt. HeavyBiker ist derjenige, der nur drüber spricht.


----------



## HeavyBiker (20. Februar 2013)

ye_olde_fritz schrieb:


> Die beiden sind eigentlich ganz einfach auseinander zu halten: Lomo ist derjenige, der ein rosa Trikot hat und auch trägt. HeavyBiker ist derjenige, der nur drüber spricht.



...abwarten...


----------



## HeavyBiker (20. Februar 2013)

radler-01 schrieb:


> wie heißt der vierte links nach der zweiten Rechtskurve wenn mann den Buggl nufffährt ?
> 
> 
> 
> Also so kommst Du nie zu was, wenn Du den Steinen zuhörst statt zu fahren




also das ist der HORST und das mit den steinen... naja wenn man sich jeden tag sieht ergibt sich halt mal ein plausch


----------



## MoneSi (20. Februar 2013)

ye_olde_fritz schrieb:


> Die beiden sind eigentlich ganz einfach auseinander zu halten: Lomo ist derjenige, der ein rosa Trikot hat und auch trägt. HeavyBiker ist derjenige, der nur drüber spricht.


----------



## lomo (20. Februar 2013)

Regenbogenfarben gefällig?


----------



## lomo (20. Februar 2013)

Radde schrieb:


> ...und nachdem ich nun endgültig zu dem Schluss gekommen bin dass die neuen Auflagen der Topogr.-karten einfach madig sind (hätte mir eig. früher auffallen können bei 3 Stück) und die alten recht rar geworden sind ein Hamsterkauf  Sehn zwar ganz hübsch aus so bunt aber der Informationsgehalt leidet drunter... grausige digitalisierung...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Am besten mal alle Karten scannen ..


----------



## Optimizer (20. Februar 2013)

Wenn wir so weiter machen, kommen wir alle noch in Teufels Küche!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radde (20. Februar 2013)

@ Opti die Ausschreibungen sind wohl immer an mir vorbei gegangen, bin halt irgendwie nicht so aktiv ausserhalb dieses Threads - aber wenn wieder eine ist nehm ich mir mal vor vorbeizuschneien.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (21. Februar 2013)

lomo schrieb:


> Am besten mal alle Karten scannen ..


dann hat man aber auch "nur" den Stand der Garmin Deutschland Topo. Die hat die gleichen Fehler wie die alten Papier Karten (z.B. nicht mehr existierende Wege)

Aber die neuen Papier Karten sind wirklich grausam und oft unbrauchbar. 
Ich fahre mittlerweile auch wieder mit meinen 20J alten rum. Die sind die nun auch bald wasserfest...mit dem vielen Tesa das es braucht um sie zusammen zu halten


----------



## Optimizer (21. Februar 2013)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> dann hat man aber auch "nur" den Stand der Garmin Deutschland Topo. Die hat die gleichen Fehler wie die alten Papier Karten (z.B. nicht mehr existierende Wege)
> 
> Aber die neuen Papier Karten sind wirklich grausam und oft unbrauchbar.
> Ich fahre mittlerweile auch wieder mit meinen 20J alten rum. Die sind die nun auch bald wasserfest...mit dem vielen Tesa das es braucht um sie zusammen zu halten



Ich kann da die Pietruska-Karten empfehlen. Die sind erstens größer vom Gebiet und haben zusätzlich die vielen neuen Markierungen (Themenwege, Premiumwanderwege) mit dabei. Teilweise sind auch nicht mehr existierende Wege entfernt worden.
Das beste an den Pietruskakarten sind die Sonderausgaben, die es alleinig für einige Ortschaften im Wasgau gibt (z.B. für Erfweiler, Bärenbach-Bruchweiler oder Ludwigswinkel); da sind Wege drauf, die ich teilweise in noch keiner Karte gefunden habe.
Trotzdem benutze ich noch die alten grünen Topos. Allerdings durchforste ich die lokalen Buchhandlungen nach alten Ausgaben. Hab mal über Amaböse nen Schwung grüne Topos bestellt, die hatten ne miserable Papierqualität.


----------



## timstruppi (21. Februar 2013)

Wer noch alte Topokarten sucht, müsste in LD beim Rhuandamarkt (nähe Opel Holz) fündig werden...


----------



## `Smubob´ (21. Februar 2013)

Teufelstisch schrieb:


> @_`Smubob´_: Jo, bei so nicht eindeutig dauerfrostigen Lagen können ein paar Höhen- und Kilometer schon sehr viel ausmachen


Stimmt allerdings, sogar in den niedrigenen Lagen! Ich bin gestern mit dem Rad zum Training gefahren und hab ne kleine Feldweg-Runde zum Aufwärmen eingeschoben. Zuhause (Arzheim ~200müNN) hat es zwar den ganzen Tag immer mal wieder ganz leicht geschneit, es ist aber nix liegengeblieben. In Birkweiler angekommen (5km entfernt, ~190müNN) musste ich feststellen, dass das Training wegen schneebedecktem Platz (wenn auch nur leicht) und starkem Schneefall ausfällt 




Optimizer schrieb:


> Mein finaler visueller Erguss zum Thema "Pfadkultur". Auch wenn es  nicht so actionlastig ist, macht es einfach Spass das Hardtail über  Pfade und Felsen (und manchmal auch *durch* Felsen) zu führen....
> 
> Über die vergeblichen Versuche die Spitzkehre mit der Treppe zu meistern, darf gelacht werden....


Gefällt! Manche Leute kriegen sogar mit "viel mehr Action" nicht mal ansatzweise so ein schönes, stimmiges Video hin  Es ist gut, dass diese Art von "Fahrradfahren" auch eine Bühne hat 
Waren das auf dem Video alle Versuche für die Kehre? Ich hätte eigentlich fast wetten können, dass du sie noch schaffst...!




Optimizer schrieb:


> Was ich allerdings auch mal so generell hervorheben muss:
> 
> Spitzkehren als das Nonplusultra pfälzischer Pfadkultur wird oft überbewertet.


  Ich finde die z. T. übertriebene Spitzkehren-Geilheit manchmal echt gaga, vor allem, wenn es regelrecht gehypt wird  Mag wohl auch daran liegen, dass mir beim Biken mehr am FAHREN als an Rumhoppeln liegt 




Optimizer schrieb:


> Wenn wir so weiter machen, kommen wir alle noch in Teufels Küche!!!!!


Hmm, tragikomisches Wortspiel auf dem Pfeil... in meinem Fall war Salzwoog = Teufelsküche - da ist damals mein Unfall passiert 




Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> dann hat man aber auch "nur" den Stand der Garmin Deutschland Topo. Die hat die gleichen Fehler wie die alten Papier Karten (z.B. nicht mehr existierende Wege)


Tja, die besten und korrektesten Karten sind doch immernoch die, die man auf der eigenen Festplatte hat... "Nur in deinem Kopf" 
Die Möglichkeiten für Printversionen davon bzw. den Austausch der Karten sind natürlich stark begrenzt


----------



## Bjoern_U. (21. Februar 2013)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Tja, die besten und korrektesten Karten sind doch immernoch die, die man auf der eigenen Festplatte hat... "Nur in deinem Kopf"



stimmt ! 
wenn die da einmal richtig abgespeichert sind (i.d.R. reicht 1-3 mal fahren) dann bleibt das Papierding im Rucksack oder es geht gleich frei-Schnauze. 
Des dicke Schipiiees ist nur noch ganz selten dabei, wenn ist meist nur ein kleines Schipiiees Mitschreibding dabei damit die Computerfestplatte auch mal wieder gefüttert wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (21. Februar 2013)

ye_olde_fritz schrieb:


> Die beiden sind eigentlich ganz einfach auseinander zu halten: Lomo ist derjenige, der ein rosa Trikot hat und auch trägt. HeavyBiker ist derjenige, der nur drüber spricht.



Naja, so ganz rosa isses ja nicht ... 




Unschaltbar_v von *lomo* auf Flickr



Unschaltbar_h von *lomo* auf Flickr


----------



## Bjoern_U. (21. Februar 2013)

das beste ist der Spruch auf der mittleren Rückentasche


----------



## Teufelstisch (22. Februar 2013)

@Optimizer: Schänes Video! 

Zwei von gestern (u. a. kleine Kernzonenerkundung nördlich von Bf Hinterweidenthal-Ost):


----------



## lomo (22. Februar 2013)

schää

by the way: Wie ermittelst du dir die Belichtungszeiten bei den Langzeitbelichtungen?


----------



## Teufelstisch (22. Februar 2013)

Danke! Eigentlich nur Pi mal  - inzwischen hab ich da halt einfach ein Gespür für entwickelt, quasi so'n Belichtungsmesser im Kopf.  Meistens mach ich ja während's dunkelt auch mehrere vom gleichen Motiv und kann dann je nachdem noch länger oder kürzer oder bei anderen Blendenöffnungen belichten. Gestern war's prinzipiell schon zu dunkel, wär gerne 10-15 min. früher dort gewesen.


----------



## metalfreak (22. Februar 2013)

Wenn man Langeweile hat, aber zu wenig Zeit da ist um in den Wald zu gehen:


----------



## Optimizer (22. Februar 2013)

Teufelstisch schrieb:


> @_Optimizer_: Schänes Video!
> (u. a. kleine Kernzonenerkundung nördlich von Bf Hinterweidenthal-Ost):



Danke für's (Video)Lob.
Hinterweidenthal-Ost = B10-Blitzerstelle Frauenstein???
Kommt man da sicher über die Gleise? Was ist da nördlich? Kommt man doch dann wohl oder übel wieder auf dem Kuuuhpaaad raus, oder?


----------



## Teufelstisch (22. Februar 2013)

@_Optimizer_: Im Grunde jepp. Ich such immer noch nach Abwechslung bei Auf- oder Abfahrten Rtg. Luitpoldturm... Bin die Gräfenstein runter ins Wieslautertal, dann das Kerbtal des Lembach's hoch, immer am Nordhang des Pfaffenberges (der Weg vereinigt sich dann mit dem Hangweg vom unteren Zieglertal). Oben trifft man dann auf den blau-rot-Kuhpfad. Zwischen jenem und dem Weg runter ins Horbachtal zum wiederbelebten Katharinenhof führt noch ein breiter Weg entlang. Bis zur ersten Abzweigung nach links (welche auch runter zur B10 führen müsste) isser noch fahrbar, dann halt ein Stück verwilderte Kernzone pur mit vielen umgefallenen Bäumen auf dem Weg bis zur nächsten Abzweigung (die evtl. auch fahrbar nach oben führen könnte, sah noch einigermaßen belebt aus). Unten kommt man dann direkt am Bahnhof raus, halt kucken, dass grad keiner der beiden stündlichen Züge das nördliche Gleis benutzt. Das Südliche ist im Winter ja eh außer Betrieb. Dann schnell quer über die B10, am Frauenstein-Restaurant vorbei rüber auf den Radweg Hauenstein-Hinterweidenthal. Alte Pfade sind mir keine aufgefallen. Wildnis halt. 

Heute mal etwas genauer den Rindsberg erkundet... den sollte man umbenennen in Wildschweinwühlberg...!   Kaum Fotos wegen unerwarteten Dauerschneefalls. Kostenfels oder Drei Felsen bei Dämmerung dann ein andermal...


----------



## südpfälzer (23. Februar 2013)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Ich kann da die Pietruska-Karten empfehlen. Die sind erstens größer vom Gebiet und haben zusätzlich die vielen neuen Markierungen (Themenwege, Premiumwanderwege) mit dabei. Teilweise sind auch nicht mehr existierende Wege entfernt worden.
> Das beste an den Pietruskakarten sind die Sonderausgaben, die es alleinig für einige Ortschaften im Wasgau gibt (z.B. für Erfweiler, Bärenbach-Bruchweiler oder Ludwigswinkel); da sind Wege drauf, die ich teilweise in noch keiner Karte gefunden habe.
> Trotzdem benutze ich noch die alten grünen Topos. Allerdings durchforste ich die lokalen Buchhandlungen nach alten Ausgaben. Hab mal über Amaböse nen Schwung grüne Topos bestellt, die hatten ne miserable Papierqualität.


 Die Pietruska-Karten mag ich eigentlich, weil ich die Kartendarstellung als gut lesbar empfinde. Allerdings habe ich das Gefühl, dass neuere Karten immer schlechter werden. Meine 25.000er Karten sind weniger detailliert als die 40.000er. bei der Berzaberner Karte faltet man sich seitenweise durch Reklame und von eigentliche Katenbild bleibt nicht viel übrig, zumindest deutlich weniger, als die Blattgröße vorgaukelt.
Was mich aber interessieren würde sind diese Sonderausgaben. Die habe ich noch nirgends gesehen, auch bei Pietruska selbst sind diese nicht gelistet. Wo findet man die Karten?


----------



## OZM (23. Februar 2013)

heute auf der Strasse zur Kalmit





dank dieser Veranstaltung waren sehr wenige Wanderer unterwegs (die Strassen waren gesperrt) und wir hatten vieeeeeel first line im frischen (wenigen) Schnee

by the way
es war kalt, glatt und ich hatte die falschen Reifen (aufm bike) drauf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (23. Februar 2013)

Tolle Bilder Olli, hätte mich auch interessiert.
Waren im Schnee am Weinbiet unterwegs, ja, es war kalt und glatt.
Bin mit den RQ einigermassen zurechtgekommen. 
Wobei FiveTen-Schuhe heute wohl nicht die erste Wahl waren ...


----------



## timstruppi (23. Februar 2013)

@lomo
ballerianaschuhe bitte


----------



## OZM (24. Februar 2013)

lomo schrieb:


> Tolle Bilder Olli, hätte mich auch interessiert.
> Waren im Schnee am Weinbiet unterwegs, ja, es war kalt und glatt.
> Bin mit den RQ einigermassen zurechtgekommen.
> Wobei FiveTen-Schuhe heute wohl nicht die erste Wahl waren ...



Danke 

die sind aber jetzt nicht sooooo dolle gefahren - auf der Strasse wars halt auch glatt

Baron auf extrem breiter Felge mit 0,4 (!) bar ging so - war jetzt aber nicht wirklich berauschend.

Hab gerade das VR mit _swampthing_ auf einer "schlanken" Supra D montiert - das hat sich diesen Winter schon öfters bewährt.


----------



## Radde (24. Februar 2013)

Bei der Rallye war ich auch. Und 2 Radspuren auf sonst unberührtem Pfad hab ich auch gesehn.







Nichts passiert, ist dann in den gegenüberliegenden Graben gerutscht und konnte nach der WP rausgeschoben werden und weiterfahrn.


----------



## Kelme (24. Februar 2013)

Letzte Woche Mittwoch.
Kein Nightride. Nix BB.




Tauchen von kelme_sis auf Flickr


----------



## donnersberger (24. Februar 2013)

...die mit dem Blubb...


----------



## Optimizer (24. Februar 2013)

"Keimskreuz":


> Die Gedenkstätte erinnert daran, dass hier der Wildhüter von einem  Wilderer erschossen wurde. Identifiziert wurde der Täter an seinen  Fussabdrücken. Er war gewöhnlich barfuß unterwegs und hatte an jedem  Fuss sechs Zehen.


----------



## Teufelstisch (24. Februar 2013)

Schöne Rallye-Eindrücke! 

Unter Tage:





Und sogar einen zweiten Saufelsen gibt's hier in der Randzone:


----------



## MoneSi (24. Februar 2013)

Radde schrieb:


> Nichts passiert, ist dann in den gegenüberliegenden Graben gerutscht und konnte nach der WP rausgeschoben werden und weiterfahrn.



WP? Werbepause?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (24. Februar 2013)

Spuren gelegt von fibbs79 auf Flickr




Spuren lesen von fibbs79 auf Flickr




Häschdecity von fibbs79 auf Flickr


----------



## HeavyBiker (24. Februar 2013)

das letzte bild is ja mal ein  drop ... mach mal bild von der landung


----------



## lomo (24. Februar 2013)

Da war bestimmt der Film voll ....


----------



## Fibbs79 (24. Februar 2013)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> land....



Autschn ..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






lomo schrieb:


> Da war bestimmt der Film voll ....



..... oder die Hose


----------



## lomo (24. Februar 2013)

Pfälzer Sausewind:




Sausewind von *lomo* auf Flickr


Ein Männlein steht im Walde ganz stil und stumm ...




Ein Männlein von *lomo* auf Flickr


schöne, dichtbewachsene Trails




schneeiger Trail von *lomo* auf Flickr


----------



## Radde (24. Februar 2013)

MoneSi schrieb:


> WP? Werbepause?



Rallyesprache  -> Wertungsprüfung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teufelstisch (24. Februar 2013)

Das Kennzeichen lässt gleich den Steuerrechtler aufhorchen. Zudem eine echte Rarität: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/B%C3%BCsingen_am_Hochrhein


----------



## lomo (24. Februar 2013)

Schöner Ladeluftkühler ...


----------



## Teufelstisch (25. Februar 2013)

Motorspocht passt ganz gut; an der Stelle hier gab's vor zwei Jahren mal das Schweixer Bergrennen (war wohl leider ne einmalige Sache, von ner Neuauflage dieses Jahr ist mir nix bekannt):


----------



## HeavyBiker (25. Februar 2013)

gibts noch mehr solche veranstalltungen in der pfalz und wenn wo erfährt man wan und wo das ist?


----------



## lomo (25. Februar 2013)

Teufelstisch schrieb:


> Schöne Rallye-Eindrücke!
> 
> Unter Tage:
> 
> ...



Du wurdest beobachtet!


----------



## Teufelstisch (25. Februar 2013)

Ach, echt...?  Da waren zu der Zeit ein paar Wandersleut und später zwei Läufer (einer davon mit sehr bösem Husten), mit denen ich kurz geschwätzt hab...


----------



## lomo (25. Februar 2013)

Ich hatte einen Spion eingesetzt ... der war mit dem Wanderführerlehrgang des PWV unterwegs


----------



## Fibbs79 (25. Februar 2013)

lomo schrieb:


> Ich hatte einen Spion eingesetzt ... der war mit dem Wanderführerlehrgang des PWV unterwegs



In Häschde wurde der Spion auch eingesetzt?


----------



## lomo (25. Februar 2013)

Jep!


----------



## Teufelstisch (25. Februar 2013)

na toll, jetzt vermute ich im Wald überall nur noch mir begegnende Agenten des PND...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radde (25. Februar 2013)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> gibts noch mehr solche veranstalltungen in der pfalz und wenn wo erfährt man wan und wo das ist?



Also das war die erste von der Saar-Pfalz Rallyemeisterschaft.

03.03. -> Kempenich
06.04. -> Schwäbisch Gemünd
11.05. -> Birkenfeld
08.06. -> Neunkirchen
06.07. -> Saarbrücken
17.08. -> Alzey
07.09. -> Calw
19.10. -> Potzberg bei Föckelberg
26.10. -> Nibelungenrallye um Fürth

such dir was aus 

da es eigentlich wunderbar mit dem Threadtitel harmoniert noch ein Video aus der Region


----------



## lomo (26. Februar 2013)

Ach herrjeh!
Erinnert mich an die guten, alten Zeiten der "Vorderpfalz"


----------



## Radler-01 (26. Februar 2013)

jaja damals - als wir noch jung und die Autos ungebremst waren ... 

g´rad gestern abend habe ich zuhause (nach den Bildern hier) meinen Frauen von "damals" vorgeschwärmt...

die erste Sequenz müsste Lu Messeplatz sein oder, und in Schifferstadt hab ich genau an der Ecke gestanden und die schnelle Michelle bewundert - hach, damals 
(angefangen hat´s als Pimpf an der WP "Schlangenweg" (hieß die so?)von LU-Oggershein Richtung LU Mitte in der Kurve vor der Brücke)

Für nächstes Jahr ist der Tag (also der letzte Sonntag) schon vorgemerkt; ich wusste gar nicht, das es das hier noch gibt


----------



## Dddakk (26. Februar 2013)

Am Potzberg stand ich als Kind auch öfters. 1x hat ein Baum meinen Papa und mich vor nem NSU Prinz "beschützt". Der ist in ne Kurve rausgeflogen und kam uns mit über 10 Rollen entgegen. Und dann sind Fahrer und Beifahrer unverletzt raus, wir haben alle das Prinzchen umgedreht und die sind noch weiter gefahren.
So was vergisst man nie. Gerade die "Kleinen" Flitzer waren die Publikumslieblinge. Fiat, NSU, Mini, Käfer,...


----------



## Kelme (26. Februar 2013)

Weidenthal hatte ja das Glück am Ende der "Königsetappe" Waldleiningen-Weidenthal zu liegen. 17,3 km - 165 Kurven. Das Haus, in dem wir wohnten, war das erste in der Straße nach der Zeitnahme. 300 Meter zu Fuß. Zu Rallyezeiten war dann ein- bis zweimal Sonderprüfung angesagt. Regelmäßig in der Nacht. Das erste Mal 1972 bei der Olympia-Rallye.
Wir pilgerten in Richtung Strecke und unsere Standorte waren so gewählt, dass jede Streckensicherung heute die WP sofort absagen würde. Da waren noch nicht mal Bäumchen, die das C-Kadettcoupe oder den Golf hätten abfangen können.
Tolle Autos und klasse Fahrer waren am Start. Das infernalische Brüllen eines Lancia Stratos und als Lokalpartioten u.a. das Team Fritzinger. Als eine der Bestzeiten habe ich immer noch 09:38,xx min. im Gedächtnis. Keine Ahnung, ob das heute noch Bestand hat. Irgendjemand aus der Riege Röhrl - Mouton - Smolej - ... wird das schon gefahren sein.


----------



## lomo (26. Februar 2013)

radler-01 schrieb:


> jaja damals - als wir noch jung und die Autos ungebremst waren ...


----------



## Joshua60 (26. Februar 2013)

Damals gabs auch noch die Rennen auf der Eselssteige 
http://www.berg-meisterschaft.de/index.php/rueckspiegel/22-rueckspiegel/137-rueckspiegel-wasgau-bergpreis-1985-ende-einer-tradition.html


----------



## saturno (26. Februar 2013)

lomo schrieb:


>



http://www.sto-motorsportfotos.de/fotos-saison-1980-bis-1989/saison-1982/rallye-vorderpfalz?p=1


auch dabei, die lokalmatadoren mohr/müller R5 turbo


----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (26. Februar 2013)

Kelme schrieb:


> Weidenthal hatte ja das Glück am Ende der "Königsetappe" Waldleiningen-Weidenthal zu liegen. 17,3 km - 165 Kurven. Das Haus, in dem wir wohnten, war das erste in der Straße nach der Zeitnahme. 300 Meter zu Fuß. Zu Rallyezeiten war dann ein- bis zweimal Sonderprüfung angesagt. Regelmäßig in der Nacht. Das erste Mal 1972 bei der Olympia-Rallye.
> Wir pilgerten in Richtung Strecke und unsere Standorte waren so gewählt, dass jede Streckensicherung heute die WP sofort absagen würde. Da waren noch nicht mal Bäumchen, die das C-Kadettcoupe oder den Golf hätten abfangen können.
> Tolle Autos und klasse Fahrer waren am Start. Das infernalische Brüllen eines Lancia Stratos und als Lokalpartioten u.a. das Team Fritzinger. Als eine der Bestzeiten habe ich immer noch 09:38,xx min. im Gedächtnis. Keine Ahnung, ob das heute noch Bestand hat. Irgendjemand aus der Riege Röhrl - Mouton - Smolej - ... wird das schon gefahren sein.


 
Da gab es auch mal eine Sonderprüfung bei Nacht das Wellbachtal hoch, mein Vater und die alten Kameraden in der FFW schwärmen jetzt noch davon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (26. Februar 2013)

Die gute alte Zeit ... fehlt nur noch'n Starrgabelbike ohne Schaltung


----------



## saturno (26. Februar 2013)

lomo schrieb:


> Die gute alte Zeit ... fehlt nur noch'n Starrgabelbike ohne Schaltung



ja ja, damals gabs auch noch sowas wie autocross in landau auf dem ebenberg. da konnte man hautnah alles miterleben


da gibts noch mehr zu sehen, vor allem, der sound der lancia stratos riege


http://www.mwvideo.de/index.php/motorsport/trailer


----------



## metalfreak (26. Februar 2013)

sehr kurzes Showreel meiner Arbeiten von 2012 aus der Umgebung und auch weiter weg...


----------



## Radde (26. Februar 2013)

Ihr habts gut - alt genug zu sein um das alles miterleben zu können... Da hab ich so viel verpasst... Gruppe C / DTM auf der Nordschleife / M1 Procars und die wilden Rallye und Bergrennzeiten. 






(gut angelegte 6min  )


----------



## HeavyBiker (26. Februar 2013)

Radde schrieb:


> such dir was aus




ey super vielen dank


----------



## HeavyBiker (26. Februar 2013)

Radde schrieb:


> (gut angelegte 6min  )




geiles video  ... wenn ich sowas seh will ich immer meinen E30 M3 zurück


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hardtail94 (26. Februar 2013)

Noch ein paar Bilder von mir


----------



## OZM (26. Februar 2013)

Radde schrieb:


> gut angelegte 6min



so ist es 

Danke


da kann Herr Block mit seinem 
[ame="http://vimeo.com/27819780"]inszenierten Kram[/ame]​echt daheim bleiben.

geil hingegen 






oder hier das selbe in Echt-Zeit und Echt Sound





_

"Der Begriff Gruppe B bezeichnet im Motorsport seit 1982 eine bestimmte Bearbeitungsstufe für Gran-Turismo-Fahrzeuge. Enorme Popularität erlangten diese, als Gruppe-B-Fahrzeuge von 1982 bis 1986 in der Rallye-Weltmeisterschaft eingesetzt wurden. Die Regeln der Automobilsporthoheit FIA erlaubten zu der Zeit äußerst leistungsstarke und schnelle Rennwagen, die aber schon bald nur noch von einigen wenigen Weltklasse-Fahrern auf den Rallye-Wertungsprüfungen ausreichend beherrschbar waren." _(Wikipedia)


----------



## Kelme (26. Februar 2013)

Dein Beifahrer liest dir eine "Rechts - 4 -voll" vor und das Einzige, was du da siehst, ist eine Mauer aus Zuschauern. Hat dann was Gutes, wenn dir deine Eltern "Moses" als dritten Vornamen gegeben haben und die Nummer dann funktioniert.


----------



## Hardtail94 (26. Februar 2013)

OZM schrieb:


> YT - Der Sound



VERDAMMT - Sind die Audis geil!!!


----------



## saturno (26. Februar 2013)

Hardtail94 schrieb:


> VERDAMMT - Sind die Audis geil!!!



dann zieh dir mal hier:

http://www.mwvideo.de/index.php/motorsport/trailer


das letzte viedeo mit den lancias rein, das ist sound.


----------



## lomo (26. Februar 2013)

OZM schrieb:


> _[Videos zum Thema: "Steht hier keiner auf geile Karren?"]_



You made my day! 
Klanglich kommt der Audi ganz gut, liegt ein wenig am 5-Zylinder.
Sehr schön ist auch das helle Kreischen der Kompressoren beim 037R oder beim S4 zu hören bzw. beim S4 sogar der Übergang vom Kompressor- auf den ATL-Betrieb. Fein!
Traumhafte Fahrzeugbeherrschung!


----------



## lomo (26. Februar 2013)

Hardtail94 schrieb:


> Noch ein paar Bilder von mir
> ...
> 
> 
> ...



Klar! Wenn ich "Sommer" auf der Seite stehen hab, muss ich bei dem Wetter abfliegen ...


----------



## Bjoern_U. (26. Februar 2013)

lomo schrieb:


> Klar! Wenn ich "Sommer" auf der Seite stehen hab, muss ich bei dem Wetter abfliegen ...




so schöne Rallybilder hab ich keine 

dafür wenigstens nen Pfälzer Rohkost Teller 




wird Zeit das es wieder Sommerzeit wird 
dann ist der Mittwoch wenigstens gerettet


----------



## Hardtail94 (26. Februar 2013)

lomo schrieb:


> Klar! Wenn ich "Sommer" auf der Seite stehen hab, muss ich bei dem Wetter abfliegen ...



Hatte ein wenig Mitleid mit den Fahrern, die nach ihrem Manöver mit ihren dünnen Sohlchen bei uns im Schnee rumstehen durften 







Gab dann noch zwei weitere Autos, die sich aus dieser Kurve geschossen haben, vond enen hab ich aber leider keine Bilder.

Radde hat auf der vorherigen Seite ja noch ein richtig gutes von diesem BMW erwischt


----------



## hutzefuzz (26. Februar 2013)

.......Gesamtsieg Rallye Vorderpfalz 1987.......;-) war eine geile Zeit.!
das Bild ist aber von der Rallye in Enkenbach.......Gesamtsieg 1985+86+87......ok genug geprahlt....lach






gruß Albrecht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radde (26. Februar 2013)

Hardtail94 schrieb:


> Gab dann noch zwei weitere Autos, die sich aus dieser Kurve geschossen haben, vond enen hab ich aber leider keine Bilder.
> 
> Radde hat auf der vorherigen Seite ja noch ein richtig gutes von diesem BMW erwischt



mal sehn ob das klappt mit diesen "gif" bildern...


----------



## donnersberger (26. Februar 2013)

krass


----------



## lomo (26. Februar 2013)

Radde schrieb:


> mal sehn ob das klappt mit diesen "gif" bildern...
> ...



Da geht der Sommer flöten!


----------



## Radler-01 (27. Februar 2013)

Radde schrieb:


> Ihr habts gut - alt genug zu sein um das alles miterleben zu können...


 
jaja, das Alter hat auch Vorteile ...


----------



## Radler-01 (27. Februar 2013)

lomo schrieb:


> ...
> Klanglich kommt der Audi ganz gut, liegt ein wenig am 5-Zylinder.
> Sehr schön ist auch das helle Kreischen der Kompressoren beim 037R oder beim S4 zu hören bzw. beim S4 sogar der Übergang vom Kompressor- auf den ATL-Betrieb. Fein!
> ...


 
hier spricht der Fachmann ... 



lomo schrieb:


> ....
> Traumhafte Fahrzeugbeherrschung!


 
das auf jeden Fall


----------



## Radler-01 (27. Februar 2013)

lomo schrieb:


> Da geht der Sommer flöten!


 
der war doch noch gar nicht da und erst kommt doch der Frühling .... 

Aber das war bestimmt der Sommer auf Winterreifen - das kann nicht gut gehen...


----------



## "Sebastian" (27. Februar 2013)

.


----------



## Radler-01 (28. Februar 2013)

[quote="Sebastian";10357219]*.*[/quote]


... und Ruh´ is´  

- boah ey


----------



## lomo (28. Februar 2013)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teufelstisch (28. Februar 2013)

Früher hieß es ja, "ein Mann - ein Wort". Heute sogar schon "ein Mann - ein Punkt"... 

Gestern u. a. ein wenig über die matschige Schmierseife bei Lemberg geeiert.





Wird jetzt wirklich mal Zeit für ein paar sonnige und wärmere Tage. Hinter uns liegt dann ja auch der graueste Winter seit Beginn der Wetteraufzeichnungen!


----------



## lomo (28. Februar 2013)

Teufelstisch schrieb:


> ...Hinter uns liegt dann ja auch der graueste Winter seit Beginn der Wetteraufzeichnungen!



Na, du hast uns ja diese  Jahreszeit mit bunten Bildern ein wenig erträglicher gemacht ...


----------



## Optimizer (28. Februar 2013)

Teufelstisch schrieb:


> Früher hieß es ja, "ein Mann - ein Wort". Heute sogar schon "ein Mann - ein Punkt"...
> 
> Gestern u. a. ein wenig über die matschige Schmierseife bei Lemberg geeiert.
> 
> ...



Steht da wirklich so ne Doppelsitzbank? Wär mir jetzt ohne deine Bilder auch nie wirklich aufgefallen...
Aber mit dem Wetter geb ich dir Recht. Ich hoffe auf einen angenehmen Sonntag. Da gehts nämlich in der BubuBibiBubumachpause zur Pfadkundschaftung nach Dahn. Irgendwie muss die "Dahnerican West extended" nämlich zur "extended" werden....


----------



## Radler-01 (1. März 2013)

lomo schrieb:


>


 
na, nach dem *.* kam halt ne Weile kein Post mehr - da dachte ich dann eben "und Ruh´is´..." 



Teufelstisch schrieb:


> Früher hieß es ja, "ein Mann - ein Wort". Heute sogar schon "ein Mann - ein Punkt"... ...


 
was ist/gilt dann hiermit :



lomo schrieb:


> Frnlchnm ...


  @lomo:


----------



## lomo (1. März 2013)

radler-01 schrieb:


> ...
> was ist/gilt dann hiermit :
> ...



Ähnlich wie Frdlshm!


----------



## Arthur27 (1. März 2013)

Moinsen zusammen,

ich plane mit ein paar Freunden am WE ne kleine Tour in der Pfalz zu drehen und würde gerne wissen wie es aktuell mit den Schneeverhältnissen ausschaut.
Liegt noch viel Schnee(-matsch) auf den Trails oder lässt es sich schon wieder vernüftig biken ?
Wir haben leider 100km Anfahrt und daher würde ich gerne wissen ob sich der weite Weg fürs biken lohnt.

Besten Dank im voraus 
Grüsse
Arthur


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bjoern_U. (1. März 2013)

Chef #27 schrieb:


> ich plane mit ein paar Freunden am WE ne kleine Tour in der Pfalz zu drehen und würde gerne wissen wie es aktuell mit den Schneeverhältnissen ausschaut.
> Liegt noch viel Schnee(-matsch) auf den Trails oder lässt es sich schon wieder vernüftig biken ?
> Wir haben leider 100km Anfahrt und daher würde ich gerne wissen ob sich der weite Weg fürs biken lohnt.


aktuell von heute
bis ~250hm schneefrei dafür weich und teils matschig
~250-350hm sulziger Schnee, hier und da freie Spuren
>350hm meist noch geschlossene Schneedecke, auf den Trails festgetretener griffiger Schnee, hier und da auch mal etwas rutschig. Fies sind die Fahrspuren auf den Wirtschaftswegen. Die sind meist spiegelglatt.
Morgen soll es sonnig und "Warm" werden, da wird es tauen und schön matschig werden.


----------



## Arthur27 (1. März 2013)

Besten Dank Bjoern 

Hmmm, mal schauen ob "schön matschig" auch wirklich schön fahrbar ist 

Falls morgen noch jemand unterwegs ist, würde ich mich über weitere Infos freuen.


----------



## Radde (2. März 2013)

Heut war mal richtig brauchbares Wetter! 

Bin aber nur auf halbe Höhe gegangen weil das Eis an den schattigen Stellen doch recht nervig war.














und die trockenübungen über den Winter im Flachland haben sogar was gebracht:





 zumindest nichts verlernt


----------



## HeavyBiker (2. März 2013)

achja....


----------



## Haardtfahrer (2. März 2013)

Chef #27 schrieb:


> Moinsen zusammen,
> 
> ich plane mit ein paar Freunden am WE ne kleine Tour in der Pfalz zu drehen und würde gerne wissen wie es aktuell mit den Schneeverhältnissen ausschaut.
> Liegt noch viel Schnee(-matsch) auf den Trails oder lässt es sich schon wieder vernüftig biken ?
> ...



War vorhin auf dem Weinbiet. Bis ca. 400 Hm alles frei, darüber geschlossene harte Harschdecke. Bin ab 15.30 hoch, da zog es schon an. Runter war es nicht schön. Fettgefroren, auf dem Weg selbst nicht fahrbar (für mich), da großflächig sehr glatt. 

Wird morgen tagsüber besser werden. Sonnenlagen suchen!


----------



## Teufelstisch (2. März 2013)

Uaaahhh... bei der Streckenwahl heute mal völlig ins Klo gegriffen... der Rindsberg war noch relativ Schneefrei, über Albersweiler (dort immerhin recht ordentlich mit ein paar Rennradlern mitgehalten; einer davon war so am pumpen, als wären es die ersten km 2013 gewesen...)  und Frankweiler hoch zur Landauer Hütte und Neuscharfeneck - grade im Schatten war's dann so ab 400m etwa stellenweise ewiges Eis. Tja, von den Drei Buchen zurück zur Karre ging's halt am besten über den weißen Punkt die Hochstraße Richtung Taubensuhl... auf dem teils blanken Eis gab's dann stellenweise gar kein Halten, hab mich auch zweimal unplanmäßig piruettös abgelegt...

Die nächsten Tage dann erstmal wieder Kilometer schrubben auf den schmalen Reifen!


----------



## Optimizer (3. März 2013)

J'écoute "Burgeois" du noveau album de Phoenix et j'adore ce joli endroit avant de moi:




Je consomme le soleil et mon compteur me montre déja 600hm après 10km.


----------



## jatschek (3. März 2013)

Krasser Felsen.


----------



## Teufelstisch (3. März 2013)

So longsomm reischds jetzt awwa mol mit demm Froschgequake... odda sim'mir neierdings im Debbaddmoont dü Mont-Tonnerre dehääm?


----------



## Optimizer (3. März 2013)

Vunn de hohle Felse iss es awwer nimmi weit bis noch Fronkraisch.
Ich hab a noch riggwerds innparke geiiwd:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (4. März 2013)

Teufelstisch schrieb:


> Uaaahhh... bei der Streckenwahl heute mal völlig ins Klo gegriffen... der Rindsberg war noch relativ Schneefrei, über Albersweiler (dort immerhin recht ordentlich mit ein paar Rennradlern mitgehalten; einer davon war so am pumpen, als wären es die ersten km 2013 gewesen...)  und Frankweiler hoch zur Landauer Hütte und Neuscharfeneck - grade im Schatten war's dann so ab 400m etwa stellenweise ewiges Eis. Tja, von den Drei Buchen zurück zur Karre ging's halt am besten über den weißen Punkt die Hochstraße Richtung Taubensuhl... auf dem teils blanken Eis gab's dann stellenweise gar kein Halten, hab mich auch zweimal unplanmäßig piruettös abgelegt...
> 
> Die nächsten Tage dann erstmal wieder Kilometer schrubben auf den schmalen Reifen!


 
Am rechten Bildrand seh ich mich


----------



## Optimizer (4. März 2013)

Ich schreib jetzt ausnahmsweise mal auf deutsch, um euch nochmal mit meinem Bild zu nerven. Das wurde für das Foto des Tages vorgeschlagen und ich würd mich über ein paar "Gefällt mir"-Klicks freuen!


----------



## jatschek (4. März 2013)

Guck nochmal genauer hin...


----------



## HeavyBiker (4. März 2013)




----------



## DerandereJan (4. März 2013)

Erledigt!
Starkes Bild!


----------



## Jester_Jones (4. März 2013)

Mein Bruder und ich waren gestern bei sonnigem Wetter etwas im Wald unterwegs:


----------



## RogerRobert (4. März 2013)

Und noch ein Schneevideo aus der Region. Weil ich den tollen und sonnigen Winter schon jetzt vermisse . Heidelberg, Königstuhl, HD-Freeride Alpin-Ski-Strecke:


----------



## Teufelstisch (4. März 2013)

Pfalzwaldgeist schrieb:


> Am rechten Bildrand seh ich mich


 
Wohnend - oder mit'm Bike unterwegs? Hab da nämlich auch einen durchradeln gesehen während der Session! Schöner Aussichtsfels jedenfalls, wundert mich, dass der kaum bekannt ist! So ganz traut man dem aber wohl auch nicht mehr - angesichts der Verankerung mit mehreren Stahlseilen am Sockel und einer Messvorrichtung. 

Heute auf einer kleinen, ganz entspannten Runde die Sonne und die ersten Anzeichen des Frühlings genossen!


----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (4. März 2013)

Ne im Hof am Grill . Dafür war ich heute unterwegs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teufelstisch (4. März 2013)

Ahja! Da muss ich mal auf den Fotos schauen, ob ich's irgendwo in den Gärten qualmen sehe... 

Da oben war ich auch letztens! Wann wurde eigentlich die Markierung grün-blau neu über den Kostenfels gelegt? Hatte mich nämich ein wenig verwundert...!


----------



## Fibbs79 (4. März 2013)

Liegen die Bäume auf dem Trail unterhalb vom Mühlfelsen noch ?


----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (4. März 2013)

Teufelstisch schrieb:


> Ahja! Da muss ich mal auf den Fotos schauen, ob ich's irgendwo in den Gärten qualmen sehe...
> 
> Da oben war ich auch letztens! Wann wurde eigentlich die Markierung grün-blau neu über den Kostenfels gelegt? Hatte mich nämich ein wenig verwundert...!



Bei mir indirekt gegrillt, da Qualmts nur am anfang wenn geräuchert wird 
Keine Anhnug wie lange die Markierung da schon läuft, da achte ich nicht so drauf



Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Liegen die Bäume auf dem Trail unterhalb vom Mühlfelsen noch ?



Leider ja, aber ich glaube ich kenn da jemanden wo ne kleine Säge im Rucksack hat


----------



## Fibbs79 (4. März 2013)

Glaub die reicht nicht aus


----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (4. März 2013)

am montag hab ich urlaub, danach sind sie wahrscheinlich weg.....


----------



## Fibbs79 (4. März 2013)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyBiker (4. März 2013)

RogerRobert schrieb:


> Und noch ein Schneevideo aus der Region. Weil ich den tollen und sonnigen Winter schon jetzt vermisse . Heidelberg, Königstuhl, HD-Freeride Alpin-Ski-Strecke:



super video


----------



## Optimizer (5. März 2013)

Danke für die vielen "Likes" gestern. Hat leider nur für Platz drei gereicht. Wurde von dem Kollegen oben mit dem FF-Helm überholt. Den ersten Platz hat allerdings verdientermaßen ein anderes schönes Bild aus der Schweiz mit Pornobalken gemacht --> klick

Gruß
Der Optimizer


----------



## `Smubob´ (5. März 2013)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Glaub die reicht nicht aus


Im Notfall müssen halt alternative Maßnahmen ergriffen werden 






Kleine Nachlese vom Wochenende:




Abendsonne am Slevogtfelsen (das schattige Steilstück kurz davor war ziemlich eisig )




Panorama-Klassiker! 




zoooOOOooom




Kurzer Bonus-Hügel auf dem Heimweg
(beim Erstellen des Gesamt-Panorama von der Stelle ist die Software abgekackt -> kein Bock mehr...)


----------



## lomo (5. März 2013)

Das Siegerbild erinnert mich irgendwie an den Spruch:
Ohne Bart kein Start


----------



## Hardtail94 (7. März 2013)

Mal schnell was von heute zusammengeschnippselt


----------



## der-tick.de (8. März 2013)

Hardtail94 schrieb:


> Mal schnell was von heute zusammengeschnippselt



Geile Musik! 
Geiler Ride... 
Würde mich ja interessieren wo das ist. Aber das bitte nur per PN...


----------



## Hardtail94 (8. März 2013)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Geile Musik!
> Geiler Ride...
> Würde mich ja interessieren wo das ist. Aber das bitte nur per PN...



Smubob hat mich wegen der Musik schon für verrückt erklärt


----------



## Optimizer (8. März 2013)

In der letzten "World of MTB" war ein schönes Editorial drin, über einen, der sich bei seinem Kollegen eine Helmcam-Aufnahme des Tremalzo anschauen "durfte"... bis auf 15 sek in letzten Drittel gings mir eben ähnlich. Gut, dass es insgesamt nur 2 Minuten waren.....


----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (8. März 2013)

War das nicht in der Bike????


----------



## Optimizer (8. März 2013)

kann auch die Bike gewesen sein.... Aber du weißt, was ich meine....!?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (8. März 2013)

Hardtail94 schrieb:


> Smubob hat mich wegen der Musik schon für verrückt erklärt


Der Herr Tick hat einen komischen Musikgeschmack, und das weiß er


----------



## Hardtail94 (8. März 2013)

Optimizer schrieb:


> kann auch die Bike gewesen sein.... Aber du weißt, was ich meine....!?!



Wegen was genau? 
Schnitt?
Musik?
Gewackel?!


----------



## Optimizer (8. März 2013)

mmmh....gugg....erstmal ich hab nix gegen dich, dein Video oder sonstirgendwie.

Es ist eben halt nur die Perspektive. Mittlerweile hat jeder zweite ne Gopro am Kopf oder vor der Brust. Das Ergebnis ist hier im IBC zumeist ein Video mit nur einer Szene ohne Schnitt (okay, bei dir sind zwei Schnitte drin...).

Ich vergleichs jetzt mal mit nem typischen Porno, wie man ihn zuhauf auf Youporn und Konserten finden. Immer der gleiche Ablauf, die gleichen Perspektiven, die gleichen Stellungen. Nur die Akteure sind immer andere.
Sowas guggt man 2 min und das Filmchen ist "aus dem Gedächtnis".
Was ich sehen will sind Geschichten, wo ich sehe, da hat sich einer Gedanken gemacht, so daß mir das eventuell auch in Erinnerung bleibt. Sowas gugg ich mir dann gern auch mal 5 oder 10 Minuten oder gar 90 Minuten lang an.


----------



## Hardtail94 (8. März 2013)

Optimizer schrieb:


> mmmh....gugg....erstmal ich hab nix gegen dich, dein Video oder sonstirgendwie.
> 
> Es ist eben halt nur die Perspektive. Mittlerweile hat jeder zweite ne Gopro am Kopf oder vor der Brust. Das Ergebnis ist hier im IBC zumeist ein Video mit nur einer Szene ohne Schnitt (okay, bei dir sind zwei Schnitte drin...).
> 
> ...





hab das ja auch alles nciht böse von dir aufgefasst, keine Sorge 
hab mir den Chestmount nur mal ausgeliehen, von nem Kumpel und ausprobiert. nciht so das wahre, wie ich selsbt festgestellt hab 
Video hab ich eig nur hochgeladen, da ich einem freund die strecke zeigen wollte, aber Video an sich fand ich zu langweilig 
Wenn du in meinem Videoorner reinschaust, solltest du auch schickere finden, die dich vllt ansprechen


----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (8. März 2013)

Optimizer schrieb:


> kann auch die Bike gewesen sein.... Aber du weißt, was ich meine....!?!



Jepp, voll und ganz


----------



## Haardtfahrer (8. März 2013)

Optimizer schrieb:


> mmmh....gugg....erstmal ich hab nix gegen dich, dein Video oder sonstirgendwie.
> 
> Es ist eben halt nur die Perspektive. Mittlerweile hat jeder zweite ne Gopro am Kopf oder vor der Brust. Das Ergebnis ist hier im IBC zumeist ein Video mit nur einer Szene ohne Schnitt (okay, bei dir sind zwei Schnitte drin...).
> 
> ...



Genau! Was mit Handlung!

Zum Beispiel, wie sich die Jungs kennenlernen, vllt. vor der Fahrt gemeinsam Hand an das Rad legen, Luft in die Reifen pumpen ...

Die Szenen nach dem Schwitzen fehlen auch .., Keuchen nach dem finalen Sprung ...

Nen bisschen Retro vllt, mit ner Zigarette danach (oder wie die Dinger früher hießen)  ...


----------



## Kelme (8. März 2013)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> ...
> Nen bisschen Retro vllt,   ...



Ok, retro ...



Wildsaubrunnen von kelme_sis auf Flickr


----------



## Haardtfahrer (8. März 2013)

Klar, dass Du als erster schweinische Fotos parat hast!


----------



## Kelme (8. März 2013)

Hey, ich habe das Bild extra so gemacht, dass man die Sautitten nicht sieht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teufelstisch (8. März 2013)

Saugut!  Wenn wir grad bei Viehzeuch sind:


----------



## Fibbs79 (8. März 2013)

Kelme schrieb:


> Ok, retro ...
> 
> 
> 
> Wildsaubrunnen von kelme_sis auf Flickr



Ah, da muss ich hin. Wo steht die Sau?


----------



## Optimizer (8. März 2013)

Ist dieses pervers pornöse Teil da oben eigentlich cross-tauglich?


----------



## Kelme (8. März 2013)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Ah, da muss ich hin. Wo steht die Sau?


Ortsmitte von Waldleiningen an der Straße nach Kaiserslautern


Optimizer schrieb:


> Ist dieses pervers pornöse Teil da oben eigentlich cross-tauglich?


Das würde ich dem Renner nicht antun wollen. Die Reifen sind aber an sich schon so ausgelegt, dass ein Splitweg kein Problem ist.


----------



## Fibbs79 (8. März 2013)

Dankeschön


----------



## Optimizer (9. März 2013)

Kelme schrieb:


> Das würde ich dem Renner nicht antun wollen. Die Reifen sind aber an sich schon so ausgelegt, dass ein Splitweg kein Problem ist.



Ich fragte, weil ich sinniere, zusätzlich zu den diesjährigen RZB-Touren auch ein rigide zu planen.... wenn ich so drei bis fünf Leut zusammenbekäme, würd ich's wagen.
Die Randzone bietet nämlich auch schöne Militär- und andere Strassen in Kombination mit breiten Wege und kleinen Pfadabstechern....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sunfighter (9. März 2013)

Hier mal ein kleines Video aus dem Altmühltal, genauer gesagt aus Eichstätt. Gestern bei sonnigem Wetter und perfekten Bedingungen entstanden.
Es ist erst mein 2ter Versuch ein Video zu Filmen und zu Schneiden, aber dafür bin ich ganz zufrieden.
viel Spaß damit, ich habe versucht es so kurzweilig wie möglich zu gestalten, man selber ist ja immer härter im nehmen als die Anderen^^


----------



## Kelme (9. März 2013)

@Sunfighter: Schöne Perspektiven. Gut gefahren 

Kleine Nachbildung einer südtiroler Bergformation. Was ich erst bei der Bildbearbeitung gesehen habe: Das ist sogar eine Slackline gespannt.




Slackline? von kelme_sis auf Flickr

Aufnahmeort: Entlang der Route 5 zwischen Johanniskreuz und Speyerbrunn


----------



## kaisaabike (9. März 2013)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2GhuhC2e05Y"]First Days of Spring - YouTube[/nomedia] 

mal was von mir


----------



## lomo (9. März 2013)

Ist das der Preis, den 29er-Fahrer zahlen müssen?




Blutzoll von *lomo* auf Flickr


----------



## Berghaemmerer (9. März 2013)

Wg "too much Matsch" im Park alternative Route nach 5 Wo Abstinenz








ps:


Sunfighter schrieb:


>



gefällt mir ausserordentlich, endlich wieder jemand der sich traut Aktion aufm Radel zu posten


----------



## 19Freerider97 (10. März 2013)

rückmeldung wird dankend angenommen 
aber schon etwas älter
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zL9XMqo6PNY&feature=youtu.be


----------



## rmfausi (10. März 2013)

Heute auf der Aussichtsplattform auf dem Künigsstuhl in HD. Ich durfte ein Fatbike proberollen. Der Rollwiederstand war beachtlich gering, nach einer Parkplatzrunde war ich von der Kiste positiv überrascht .  Das Rad hatte zwei Gänge mit manueller Schaltung, Schnellspanner auf Kette umlegen, Schnellspanner zu, Oldscool eben. 

Nochmals vielen Dank an den amerikanischen Mitbürger der mich auf seinem Radl fahren lies.





Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Radde (10. März 2013)

Heute mal nen Trans-Pfälzerwald unternommen. Bestes Waldwetter, nur der Boden hätte fester sein dürfen.

Im Uniwohngebiet Lautern gestartet und mit einigen geplanten Umwegen nach Neustadt geradelt.

Album











Schindhübelturm - ziemlich demotivierend den Dansenberger Sendeturm in der Ferne zu sehen von dem ich gestartet bin und auf der anderen Seite der Kalmitmast der nochmal genausoweit weg lag


----------



## Teufelstisch (10. März 2013)

Ein Hummer-Bike. Bei den Ami's ist halt alles ne Nummer größer... 

Am Abend noch ein wenig durch die Gegend geeiert und was ausprobiert:


----------



## Fibbs79 (10. März 2013)

Ich brauch auch so ein Fatbike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (10. März 2013)

Mein Keller ist schon voll!


----------



## Fibbs79 (10. März 2013)

Kannst auch was bei mir abstellen


----------



## Berghaemmerer (11. März 2013)

Radde schrieb:


> Heute mal nen Trans-Pfälzerwald unternommen. Bestes Waldwetter, nur der Boden hätte fester sein dürfen.
> 
> Im Uniwohngebiet Lautern gestartet und mit einigen geplanten Umwegen nach Neustadt geradelt.
> 
> ...



Größten Respekt!  
wieviel Km, Hm u Tiefenmeter haste denn da ich welcher Zeit vernichtet?


----------



## Radde (11. März 2013)

Berghaemmerer schrieb:


> wieviel Km, Hm u Tiefenmeter haste denn da ich welcher Zeit vernichtet?



60km warn das, höhenmeter weiss ich nicht. geschätzt so 60% Forstwege 30% trail und der rest Straße. Habs mir auch recht gut eingeteilt, mit Pausen war ich 7½h unterwegs, wär der Boden etwas rollfreudiger gewesen wär ich noch auf die loog oder Kalmit als abschluss aber so am Totenkopf fast zusammengeklappt  Im Nachhinein wars aber schon ne nette Runde


----------



## HeavyBiker (11. März 2013)

sehr gutes training fürs FR HT treffen  sind ja auch jedes mal glaub 200hm nach oben  
aber da haben wir ja den ganzen tag zeit


----------



## HeavyBiker (11. März 2013)

so, heut noch schnell ne runde spielen gewesen bevor der schnee los ging


----------



## Optimizer (11. März 2013)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> ...bevor der schnee los ging



Der Frühling ging schnell rum dieses Jahr.....


----------



## HeavyBiker (11. März 2013)

ja und sommer und herbst hab ich garnicht bemerkt ... irgendwie waren am we 18° und nu schnee


----------



## Optimizer (11. März 2013)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> ja und sommer und herbst hab ich garnicht bemerkt ... irgendwie waren am we 18° und nu schnee



Und wer ist wieder dran Schuld? Wahrscheinlich die Biker, die durchs Erodieren der Wald- und Wiesenwege negativ zum Klimawandel bzw. durch zu häufiges Blockieren des Hinterrades mit Scheibenbremsen zu einer höheren Feinstaubbelastung beitragen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyBiker (11. März 2013)

OMG ich glaub jetzt hab ich ein schlechtes gewissen.... ich hab heut auch gebremst und fein gestaubt


----------



## Optimizer (11. März 2013)

und wie siehts mit methan aus?????


----------



## HeavyBiker (11. März 2013)

heute nicht... hatte kein müsli zum frühstück


----------



## `Smubob´ (11. März 2013)

Kelme schrieb:


> Kleine Nachbildung einer südtiroler Bergformation. Was ich erst bei der Bildbearbeitung gesehen habe: Das ist sogar eine Slackline gespannt.


Sehr schönes Foto! 
Die jüngere Generation hätte das wohl eher mit dem Monster-Energy Logo assoziiert... 




lomo schrieb:


> Ist das der Preis, den 29er-Fahrer zahlen müssen?


Dafür!  




Radde schrieb:


> Heute mal nen Trans-Pfälzerwald unternommen. Bestes Waldwetter, nur der Boden hätte fester sein dürfen.
> 
> Im Uniwohngebiet Lautern gestartet und mit einigen geplanten Umwegen nach Neustadt geradelt.


Wow, mächtige Tour, Reschbeggd!  Kann mir vorstellen, wie es deinen Beinen auf der letzten Abfahrt ging...! Wo bist du runter? Zufällig Kaltenbrunner Tal ab dem Hügel oberhalb Totenkopf? Das war schon oft meine letzte Abfahrt und wenn man die durchfährt, brennt das in den Oberschenkeln wie Thai-Curry 




HeavyBiker schrieb:


> so, heut noch schnell ne runde spielen gewesen bevor der schnee los ging


Warst mal wieder mit deinen Freunden spielen?  Schönes Foto!


----------



## `Smubob´ (12. März 2013)

Hier mal ein paar Fotos vom Weinbiet von gestern Mittag. Sehr spontane und sehr kleine Ausfahrt: morgens beim Frühstück entschieden, nur 1 mal . hoch und runter. Ich mit Rad, mein Mädel zu Fuß mit Kamera - zusammen hoch und bergab hab ich ihr immer etappenweise Vorsprung gegeben und sie hat sich dann Plätzchen gesucht, um mich abzuschießen.  Ergebnis: viel Spaß für beide und ein paar ganz nette Aufnahmen, wie ich finde.

Kleine Stärkung + Aufwärmung vor der Abfahrt:



 


(50% Sahne, 50% Schoki )




 





 




Und extra für den Opti  noch ein Treppenfoto:


----------



## HeavyBiker (12. März 2013)

schöne bilder, so muß das


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (12. März 2013)




----------



## Optimizer (12. März 2013)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Und extra für den Opti  noch ein Treppenfoto:



Bisch doch ä Schätzel, dass du extra onn misch dengschd.


----------



## `Smubob´ (12. März 2013)

Freut mich, wenns gefällt, ich werd's an's Evsche weiterleiten 


@ Thorsten: von dem kleinen Hüpfer hab ich auch eine "...and friends"-Version  Ich fand das aber besser...


----------



## strandi (12. März 2013)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Ich brauch auch so ein Fatbike



Die Fatbikes sind in Schweden recht beliebt. Wahrscheinlich weil sie im Winter (=Tiefschnee) wie auch im Sommer (=Sumpf) Vorteile bieten 
http://happymtb.org/forum/read.php/1/2043850


----------



## donnersberger (13. März 2013)

Warum verkauft dann nur das schwedische Restaurant in dem man auch Möbel kaufen kann noch nicht


----------



## Fibbs79 (13. März 2013)

Die schwören auf Pferde


----------



## strandi (13. März 2013)

donnersberger schrieb:


> Warum verkauft dann nur das schwedische Restaurant in dem man auch Möbel kaufen kann noch nicht



Wahrscheinlich weil man die nicht aus Spanplatten bauen kann?


----------



## haekel72 (13. März 2013)

Jungpfalzhütte über Rinnthal, Bilck zum "Busen" des Wasgau


----------



## Teufelstisch (13. März 2013)

@haekel72: Jetzt wo du's sagst... 

Die Sonne hat sich heute wieder arg lange Zeit gelassen, bis sie sich gezeigt hat. 63 anstrengende km über Lemberg, Salzwoog, Moosbachtal, Hohle Felsen vorbei am Zigeunerfelsen (ist der Name überhaupt noch politisch korrekt?!):





Weiter über Hohelist, Christkindlfels (in der Ecke wüten grade die Holzerntemaschinen...), Eulenfels und iwwer de Hockschdl unn Vinnje wieder hääm. Dafür, dass sie sich so lange Zeit ließ, hat sie sich zuvor auf der Gerstfeldhöhe dann mehr als ordentlich verabschiedet:


----------



## Merethrond (13. März 2013)

Das warten hat sich gelohnt. Super Bild vor der Bettruhe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Optimizer (14. März 2013)

Teufelstisch schrieb:


> Eulenfels


Nur vorbei oder auch oben gewesen???


----------



## Teufelstisch (14. März 2013)

@Merethrond: Thx! @Optimizer: Jep, war obendrauf!


----------



## vitaminc (14. März 2013)

Kann jemand einschätzen wie lange sich der Schnee im Pfälzer Wald voraussichtlich halten wird?


----------



## HeavyBiker (14. März 2013)

in etwa noch 4 tage 13 stunden und 32 min  
aber nur wen der aktuelle erdbeereispreis und die relative mondfeuchte gleich bleiben


----------



## vitaminc (14. März 2013)

Scherzkeks.

Es ging um ne Tendenz. Die Temperaturen sollen ja grundsätzlich wieder tagsüber etwas steigen, und mit weiterem Schneefall ist wohl auch nicht zu rechnen. Hätte ja sein können dass jemand mit meterologischem Fachwissen glänzen kann  - bin da für jeden ernsthaften Input dankbar.

Das Bild von @haekel72 sieht beunruhigend auf mich aus, wenn man bedenkt dass ich ab nächsten Montag den Pfälzer Wald gemütlich durchqueren wollte.


----------



## Teufelstisch (14. März 2013)

Tipp: Vielleicht auch einfach mal etwas genauer auf den Wetterbericht linsen...!? 

Am Sonntag/Montag sind so wie's aussieht eh starke Niederschläge vorhergesagt, die evtl. auf den höheren Gipfeln noch als Schnee runterkommen. Wahrscheinlich ist aber eher Glatteisregen. Daher werden die auch nicht gerade trockenen Folgetage was den Untergrund betrifft in Kombination mit dem evtl. noch nicht weggespülten Schneematsch auch nicht wesentlich besser werden. Schlechte Zeiten zum gemütlichen biken. Es sei denn, man suhlt sich gerne wie ein Ferkelchen im Matsch herum...


----------



## vitaminc (14. März 2013)

Danke.

Die allgemeinen Wetterberichte sind schön & gut, unterscheiden sich öfters mal, je nachdem ob DWD, Meteomedia und Co. - daher sind mir Info's von Leuten vor Ort nicht ganz unrecht, besonders Bilder / Webcam der Schneelage von den höheren Lagen finde ich hilfreich.

Naja, ich werds mal weiter beobachten..


----------



## Radde (14. März 2013)

Die Wettervorhersagen waren ja diesen Winter nie so ganz akurat aber das aktuelle Wetter verwirrt sie total 

Hab heute Nachmittag 6,5°C gemessen und da wo die Sonne knallt sogar 18°C, laut bericht solltes ja unter 0° bleiben.

Aber zumindest gestern wars gut zu fahren:





... naja


----------



## Fibbs79 (14. März 2013)

Handypic zum Aprilwetterimmärz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Optimizer (14. März 2013)

Sind das Mosquitos?


----------



## Sunfighter (14. März 2013)

eher Schneeflocken^^


----------



## Fibbs79 (14. März 2013)

Heuschrecken ;-)


----------



## HeavyBiker (14. März 2013)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Heuschrecken ;-)



OMG , das ende der welt naht 

lasst uns schnell nochmal die 2m regel mißachten


----------



## goflo (14. März 2013)

@Radde
Humbergturm?
Kennst du dich in dem Eck da hinten aus?


----------



## Radde (14. März 2013)

@goflo 
Jepp der Humberg, so zwischen Landstuhl- KL - johannesX und Heltersberg besteht ein bisschen Ortskenntnis ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (14. März 2013)

Auf den Turm wollte ich demnächst auch einmal. Leider hab ich nur wenig Ortskenntnis. Kann mir jemand nen Weg von Waldleiningen zum Humbergturm und zurück empfehlen? 

Danke und Gruß 

Fibbs


Edith: taugt des was: TRACK @GPSies


----------



## kraft_werk (14. März 2013)

Radde schrieb:


> ... naja



Elegant  

..das warst doch du, oder?! :


----------



## Fusionrider (14. März 2013)

@Radde:
oha, starker Grounder  !!!
Und vor allem im richtigen Moment auf den Auslöser gedrückt  .


----------



## Ducus (14. März 2013)

Gestern auf dem Rehberg.....wirklich viel Schnee....viel Schnee...
unter dem Schnee gefrorene Spuren und Matsch...nicht guuut 
das wird bei Plustemperaturen mal wieder richtig babbich


----------



## Radde (14. März 2013)

@Fibbs79 

Also da würd ich wahrscheins erstma in Richtung Mölschbach und dabei gleich noch die Weltachs mitnemme, weils so schä is. Un dann die gelbe Markierung über den kleinen Humberg.

  @kraft_werk

Oh das hatte ich schon wieder vergessen 

  @Fusionrider

Auslöser gabs keinen ist ein Videoscreenshot! da wird wohl noch was folgen.


----------



## Kelme (14. März 2013)

Weltachs' ist zur Zeit wegen Holzfällung dicht. Der Trail geht nicht.


----------



## Optimizer (14. März 2013)

Und wer schmiert die in der Zwischenzeit? Wahrscheinlich schneit es deswegen gerade wieder, weil sich die Erde nicht weiter Richtung Frühling drehen kann.....


----------



## Radde (14. März 2013)

Mist da wollt ich demnächst auch mal wieder hin.



Optimizer schrieb:


> Und wer schmiert die in der Zwischenzeit? Wahrscheinlich schneit es deswegen gerade wieder, weil sich die Erde nicht weiter Richtung Frühling drehen kann.....



so wirds sein, da würd sich der Münch im Grabe rumdrehn wenn der wüsste wie die Forstmenschen mit sowas essentiell wichtigem wie der Weltachs umgehn... absperren... unerhört!


----------



## vitaminc (14. März 2013)

Sind ja teilweise richtig schöne Bilder bei. Also noch ist nicht sicher wie sich das Wetter entwickeln wird, da soll Regen aus Südwesten kommen, ggf. nochmal bisschen Kälte vom Norden, aber hier und da wird sich auch die Sonne blicken lassen. Wenn es halt matschig und nur 5 Grad hat, ist mir das immer noch lieber als wenn es stundenlang schneit/regnet.

Gibt es hier jemand der den Waldpfad gut kennt?
Würde gerne wissen wie ich mir den größten Teil der Wegbeschaffenheit vorstellen darf, vorallendingen auf Hinblick der aktuellen Wetterlage.


----------



## Kelme (14. März 2013)

Gute Teile des Waldpfades liegen in Höhenlagen, die es im Moment eher als anspruchsvolle Expedition zu Fuß erwarten lassen. Viel Schnee, der sich in den kommenden Tagen in eine Matschpampe verwandeln wird. Da kann der gute Pfälzer Sandboden wenig ausrichten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vitaminc (14. März 2013)

Danke, klingt nicht gut. Alternative? - auf den Weinsteig ausweichen? - der hat zumindest den Vorteil das man jederzeit ne Behausung hat.


----------



## Quente (14. März 2013)

....wieder einer der sich Sandalen anzieht und meint er könnte dann über das Wasser laufen...


----------



## andi.m (14. März 2013)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> so, heut noch schnell ne runde spielen gewesen bevor der schnee los ging



Mit de Redz Hose von 2005


----------



## HeavyBiker (15. März 2013)

(aber aus Lars seinen restbeständen von´07  )


----------



## HeavyBiker (15. März 2013)

andi.m schrieb:


> Mit de Redz Hose von 2005



hier noch eins mit eclipse unterarm/ellbogen schoner


----------



## Fibbs79 (15. März 2013)

War bissel die Sonne genießen heute.
Wenn einmal der Matschbereich überschritten war (ab 250m NN) war es echt gut zu fahren trotz Schnee 




Runder Hut von fibbs79 auf Flickr




Gelbe Scheibe von fibbs79 auf Flickr




Hornstein von fibbs79 auf Flickr




Snowmen @ROCK Geierstein von fibbs79 auf Flickr




Bye Bye von fibbs79 auf Flickr


----------



## `Smubob´ (16. März 2013)

Die Schneemännle sin jo cool 

Auf Wiedersehen (aber erst wieder in einigen Monaten!!) lieber Schnee


----------



## hossianajoe (16. März 2013)

Hallo Smubob!
Ich habe mir auch mal wieder was gegönnt.
Das Demo habe ich komplett umlackiert , es gehörte einmal dem Michel vom Velo Discount!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Warte noch auf die weissen Pedale , Gold sieht halt nicht gut aus!


----------



## HeavyBiker (16. März 2013)

nice


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teufelstisch (16. März 2013)

@Fibbs79: Schäää!  / @`Smubob´: Ich wär mir da gar nicht so sicher...  Mandelblüte gibt's in diesem Jahr wohl erst Mitte April, wenn's so weitergehen sollte, wie einige Wettermodelle in ihren "Horrorszenarien" derzeit rechnen! "Klimaerwärmung"... selten so gelacht...! 

Gestern waren Wechselbäder angesagt - in der Sonne warm, im Schatten der Nordhänge ewiges Eis...!

In der Pfalz gibt's ja Felsen wie Heu:  Da geht auch ein mit der Nr. 11 markierter, etwas verwucherter und unscheinbarer Pfad weiter hoch - taugt der was?





Und die Dahner Burgen, von der künftigen - politisch äußerst umstrittenen - "Querspange" hinterm Lachberg:





Dort hinten im Bubenrech, unterhalb des Burgblickfelsens (der jetzt immerhin seinem Namen wieder Ehre macht) hat man quasi den kompletten Waldbestand vernichtet...!


----------



## Fibbs79 (16. März 2013)

Da haben wir uns wohl knapp verpasst, oder bist du mir auf dem Radweg entgegengenommen? 

Bilder folgen - erst mal die negative Kalorienbilanz auffüllen.


----------



## Fibbs79 (16. März 2013)

Hochstein von fibbs79 auf Flickr




Fixie @HOChstein von fibbs79 auf Flickr


----------



## Optimizer (16. März 2013)

Teufelstisch schrieb:
			
		

> In der Pfalz gibt's ja Felsen wie Heu:  Da geht auch ein mit der Nr. 11 markierter, etwas verwucherter und unscheinbarer Pfad weiter hoch - taugt der was?



Sag mal wo du da warst, dann sag ich dir, ob die 11 was ist.


----------



## `Smubob´ (16. März 2013)

hossianajoe schrieb:


> Hallo Smubob!
> Ich habe mir auch mal wieder was gegönnt.
> Das Demo habe ich komplett umlackiert , es gehörte einmal dem Michel vom Velo Discount


Ich mag Demos optisch nicht so, vor allem nicht die alten... aber gekonnt lackiert 
Viel Spaß übrigens mit der Bremse, das ist die von meinem alten Torque  ...und indirekt auch der Grund, warum ich die Kleinteile meiner jetzigen Hope V2 habe orange eloxieren lassen 




Teufelstisch schrieb:


> @`Smubob´: Ich wär mir da gar nicht so sicher...  Mandelblüte gibt's in diesem Jahr wohl erst Mitte April, wenn's so weitergehen sollte, wie einige Wettermodelle in ihren "Horrorszenarien" derzeit rechnen! "Klimaerwärmung"... selten so gelacht...!


Das war nicht als Vorhersage gedacht, sondern als Befehl an die Wetterabteilung...!  Nach dem vielen Eis-Chaos will ich das Zeug hier echt erstmal nicht mehr sehen


----------



## Teufelstisch (16. März 2013)

@Optimizer: Steht doch da - Heufels; bei Hinterweidenthal!  Bei nicht so rutschigem Untergrund wär ich auch mal ganz hoch gelaufen. Die 11 ist in der Pietruska-Karte bei mir jedenfalls auch anders (im Tal) eingezeichnet.
  @Fibbs79: Meinste den Wieslauterradweg? Eher Nein, gestern sind mir jedenfalls auch keine anderen MTB'er begegnet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (16. März 2013)

Ja war auf dem Wieslauterradweg unterwegs. Stellenweise ganz schön rutschig mit der Dackelschneiderbereifung.


----------



## Optimizer (16. März 2013)

Teufelstisch schrieb:


> @_Optimizer_: Steht doch da - Heufels; bei Hinterweidenthal!  Bei nicht so rutschigem Untergrund wär ich auch mal ganz hoch gelaufen. Die 11 ist in der Pietruska-Karte bei mir jedenfalls auch anders (im Tal) eingezeichnet.



Mit dem schei$$ Tapaquark sieht man das leider nicht. Der "11"er in H'weidenthal gehört nicht mehr zu den offiziell gepflegten Rundwege. Das er am Heufels vorbei läuft war mir allerdings neu. Ich kenn ihn halt als "den" Pfad über den Etschberg, der in der Kurve am Salzwoog rauskommt.
Ich gugg gerade nach: Die alten Topos beinhalten den 11er garnicht mehr. Und die Pietruska ist im Verlauf der Wege am Etschberg einfach nur falsch......
Aber ein Verlauf vorbei am Teufelstisch über Etschberg nach Salzwoog und dann den Pfad oberhalb der Strasse Richtung "Gewerbegebiet HWT" und dann zurück Richtung Ortsmitte macht Sinn.


----------



## Teufelstisch (16. März 2013)

@Fibbs79: Stimmt, da war's stellenweise noch ziemlich weiß am Freitag. Im Winter meide ich mit dem Renner aus diesem Grund auch die meisten Radwege.
  @Optimizer: Hat mich auch ein wenig irritiert; wenn's mal wieder trockener ist schau ich mal genauer nach. Ist ja generell auch ein ziemlich wild zerklüftetes und verfelstes Gebiet da südwestlich des Heufels.

Bin am Fr. dann auch mal über die Große Hasselskehl, den Eselsbühl und den kleinen Bichtenberg Richtung Salzwoog. Der alte Schutzzaun des ehemaligen Tanklagers Bichtenloch steht ja immer noch in Wald rum... Da drin war ich noch nie, muss ich auch mal ein wenig exploren; vielleicht finden sich noch ein paar fotogene Relikte... am südlichen Ende des Windelstals gibt's ja auch noch so ne eingezäunte alte Militäranlage.


----------



## Optimizer (17. März 2013)

Same place....different bikes


----------



## Quente (17. März 2013)

...Opti bist du hängen geblieben oder gar gestürzt? Der Lenker ist so komisch nach unten gebogen...


----------



## Optimizer (17. März 2013)

Auf dem ersten oder zweiten Bild?


----------



## HeavyBiker (17. März 2013)

obwohl ich mich mittlerweile an steinen und burgen satt gesehen hab
hab ich gestern auch mal ne burg geknipst... und natürlich noch die 3 bekannten typen 

3 beim glotzen





burg glotzen


----------



## mac80 (17. März 2013)

Grz.


----------



## Fibbs79 (17. März 2013)




----------



## Pfalz-freeride (17. März 2013)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Hochstein



Da bin ich! Kleines Pünktchen auf der Hochsteinnadel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (17. März 2013)

Da waren 2 oben


----------



## Pfalz-freeride (17. März 2013)

zum schluss warn sogar 6 oben


----------



## lomo (17. März 2013)

Schei$$wetter, schöne Gegend ...




Felsenland rockt von *lomo* auf Flickr


----------



## Joshua60 (17. März 2013)

Als Training für die "extended" schnell nochmal east und west abgefahren


----------



## guru39 (18. März 2013)

erste Runde mit dem neuen Baik


----------



## donnersberger (18. März 2013)

nice


----------



## metalfreak (18. März 2013)

@guru39: An dem Fotospot war ich wohl auch länger nicht mehr. Schaut so aufgeräumt aus und neu gestrichen


----------



## Teufelstisch (18. März 2013)

Nach einem Tag Dauerregen werden die örtlichen Rinnsale gleich zu reißenden Bächen; heute eine kleine Klamm-Runde gedreht:

Über die Hexenklamm...





...weiter zur Kälberklamm:


----------



## Optimizer (18. März 2013)

Ist die Kälberklamm selle welle vunn Vinninge kommd? Da ist doch so ein feiner sich um Kurven windender enger Pfad oder verwechseln ich was?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teufelstisch (18. März 2013)

Jepp, Vinnje nunner ins Felsalbtal.  Dort geht ein sogar frisch gekehrter(!), ziemlich steiler und kurviger Pfad, auch mit ein paar (sich schon aufgelöst habenden Holz-)Stufen runter. Wär mit Sicherheit was für dich! 

Die Hexenklamm war ja mal DER Pfad schlechthin in der Gegend um PS - aber viel übrig ist davon ja leider nicht mehr. Unten am Wasserfall räum ich als immer ein wenig auf, wenn ich da bin.


----------



## ytsan (18. März 2013)

Kälberklamm ist von der Verbindungsstraße Vinningen -> Schelermühle ausgeschildert und für Geübte fahrbar. 
In der Hexenklamm wollten wir letztes Jahr mal Radwandern  - sind nach 1/3 umgekehrt. Der Weg ist eigentlich nicht mehr vorhanden. Soll wohl auch nicht mehr wiederhergestellt werden. Schade


----------



## Teufelstisch (18. März 2013)

Jep, ist wirklich sehr bedauerlich - ich kann mich noch dunkel dran erinnern, wie ich dort als kleiner Knirps mit den Großeltern öfter mal spazieren war; besonders die vielen Brückenbauten waren was ganz besonderes...! War zwar immer mal wieder was in der Zeitung in Sachen Reaktivierung zu lesen - aber für sowas ist ja einfach "kein Geld" da...  Würde da auch ehrenamtlich mithelfen - aber selbst diese Variante wurde nie angegangen.

Auf der Westflanke führt schon noch ein erkennbarer Pfad entlang, den man auch prinzipiell noch an den einzelnen Wasserfällen vorbei bis ganz rauf laufen kann - allerdings liegt halt viel Gehölz drauf rum.


----------



## Radde (18. März 2013)

so denke das war nun wirklich das letzte mal, dass man so schön durch die Gegend rutschen konnte, nun bitte Frühling!


----------



## lomo (18. März 2013)

Geile Bikebeherrschung! 

Und immer schön die Spuren verwischen


----------



## `Smubob´ (19. März 2013)

Oh ja, sehr schöner (aber hoffentlich endgültiger!) Abschied vom Schnee. Klasse gefahren (muss man das bei Radde-Videos überhaupt erwähnen? ), ansprechend gefilmt/geschnitten und auch die Musik passt super, finde ich 

Bei dem andauernden Wechsel zwischen Regen und Sonne hier - und das alles bei ordentlich Wind - ist der "meteorologische Frühlingsanfang" mehr als überfällig...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lapper22 (19. März 2013)

Wieder ein sehr schönes Video von Radde. Wie hast Du die Screenshots so scharf hin bekommen? Wenn ich das bei mir versuche, werden die trotz HD immer sehr pixelig 

Gruß Sven


----------



## Pfalzgott (19. März 2013)

@Radde:


----------



## Radde (19. März 2013)

Lapper22 schrieb:


> Wieder ein sehr schönes Video von Radde. Wie hast Du die Screenshots so scharf hin bekommen? Wenn ich das bei mir versuche, werden die trotz HD immer sehr pixelig
> 
> Gruß Sven



Das ist die Kamera, von der alten D3100 könnt ich auch nicht so gute screenshots ziehen.

Ist ne gehackte Panasonic Gh1 die ich mir vor kurzem für sub 200 über ebay geschossen hab  hat sich echt gelohnt, die macht nun aktuell 40mbit/s, da werden die Einzelbilder nicht so schlimm komprimiert. und slowmotion ist nun auch recht gut möglich.


----------



## lomo (19. März 2013)

Radde schrieb:


> ...Ist ne gehackte Panasonic Gh1 ...



Oh, erzähl mal!


----------



## Radde (19. März 2013)

lomo schrieb:


> Oh, erzähl mal!



Nuja diese Systemkamerareihe hat ne recht aktive Moddingcommunity, da gibts ne Software mit der man sich ne eigene Firmware bauen kann. Die Bitrate kann man dadurch z.B. bis auf 80mbit/s hochdrehn, was aber mehr speicherplatz frisst als es am Bild was bringt.
Was die Videofähigkeiten angeht kommt das Ding schon fast an die Canon-Vollformatkameras ran und das obwohl der MFT-sensor nur halb so groß ist.

Der Minisensor ist aber auch nicht schlecht, man kann so ziemlich jedes Objektiv adaptieren, auch die alten C-mount TV Linsen (das werd ich demnächst mal ausprobieren) oder canon FD zeugs.

edit: https://vimeo.com/13793124 das müsste auch mit der GH1 und der GH2 gefilmt worden sein wenn ich mich recht errinnere.


----------



## Optimizer (22. März 2013)

Das ist wohl aus der Region!? Lindenberger Heimatpfad?

Ich find sowas zu Kotzen, wirft wieder ein super Bild auf alle anderen Biker!?!


----------



## Fibbs79 (22. März 2013)

^^ So etwas geht jetzt echt mal überhaupt nicht 




On the Rock von fibbs79 auf Flickr


----------



## goflo (22. März 2013)

Vor allem is da auch nix mit Trailfloooww wenn ich die ganze Zeit nur auf der Bremse stehe und rutsche


----------



## strandi (22. März 2013)

Immerhin schreibt der junge Freund seinen Namen im Video...
(Vielleicht kann man ihn ja im Fratzenbuch kontaktieren und auf die Problematik hinweisen. Möglicherweise ist er dafür empfänglich?!)


----------



## Sunfighter (22. März 2013)

Also ich persönlich bin auch gegen dieses trailzerstörende Rumgerutsche, aber der junge Mann ist sicher nicht ohne "Vorbilder" auf so eine Idee gekommen!

Schaut euch doch mal an wie die IBC "Enduro-Profis" in den Promovideos ihre Kurven anbremsen! Ganz genauso, driften ist nämlich cool, und wenn mans filmen kann gleich doppelt!
Kein Wunder, dass leicht zu beeindruckende Leute sowas natürlich in ihren privaten Videos nachmachen ... wollen halt genauso cool sein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfalzgott (22. März 2013)

strandi schrieb:


> Immerhin schreibt der junge Freund seinen Namen im Video...
> (Vielleicht kann man ihn ja im Fratzenbuch kontaktieren und auf die Problematik hinweisen. Möglicherweise ist er dafür empfänglich?!)



Was willste Ihm den sagen, könnte es weiterleiten! 
Hab das Video leider nicht gesehen!


----------



## Sunfighter (22. März 2013)

wahrscheinlich möchte er ihn auf die zweite Regel der DIMB Trail Rules hinweisen:

"2. HINTERLASSE KEINE SPUREN!

Bremse nicht mit blockierenden Rädern! (Ausnahme in Notsituationen) Blockierbremsungen begünstigen die Bodenerosion und verursachen Wegeschäden. Stelle deine Fahrweise auf den Untergrund und die Wegebeschaffenheit ein. Nicht jeder Weg verträgt jedes Bremsmanöver und jede Fahrweise."


----------



## strandi (22. März 2013)

Sunfighter schrieb:


> wahrscheinlich möchte er ihn auf die zweite Regel der DIMB Trail Rules hinweisen:
> 
> "2. HINTERLASSE KEINE SPUREN!
> 
> Bremse nicht mit blockierenden Rädern! (Ausnahme in Notsituationen) Blockierbremsungen begünstigen die Bodenerosion und verursachen Wegeschäden. Stelle deine Fahrweise auf den Untergrund und die Wegebeschaffenheit ein. Nicht jeder Weg verträgt jedes Bremsmanöver und jede Fahrweise."


----------



## lomo (22. März 2013)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Das ist wohl aus der Region!? Lindenberger Heimatpfad?
> 
> Ich find sowas zu Kotzen, wirft wieder ein super Bild auf alle anderen Biker!?!



 Hab'sch was verpasst?


----------



## Kelme (22. März 2013)

lomo schrieb:


> Hab'sch was verpasst?



Was verpasst? Den kläglichen Versuch die im Bild festgehaltenen Fahrt über einen S0-Trail zu einem schteilischen Träilabenteuer zu machen. Datt DH-Bike war voll gefordert (also die Bremse) und die Verkleidung von Nöten.


----------



## Teufelstisch (22. März 2013)

Endlich mal wieder ein wenig Sonne heute... für ne Runde zwischen Dahn und Häschde genutzt. Zwischen der Dicken Eiche und der Schuhmeile sind ja sogar fast alle Pfade gelaubbläsert - Sauber! 





Das auf vielen Hinweisschildern groß angekündigte "Bergpanorama" auf'm Kahlenberg ist ja weiterhin ziemlich schlechter Witz... 





Bringt's eigentlich was in Sachen Frühling, wenn man im Winterkirchel ne Kerze anzündet oder ist das dann eher kontraproduktiv...!? 

Zwischen Erfweiler und den Dahner Burgen sind zwei bläulich gewandete Biker an mir vorbeigefahren. Und am Wolfsfelsen/Ebenfällter hat grad einer pausiert, als ich vom Queichtalblick aus geknipst habe!


----------



## `Smubob´ (23. März 2013)

Schade, ich konnte nicht mal mehr sehen, was nach meinem Kommentar noch geschrieben wurde... da es ein Kommentar vom Urheber war, wird's vermutlich nix sinnvolles gewesen sein 




Kelme schrieb:


> Was verpasst? Den kläglichen Versuch die im Bild festgehaltenen Fahrt über einen S0-Trail zu einem schteilischen Träilabenteuer zu machen. Datt DH-Bike war voll gefordert (also die Bremse) und die Verkleidung von Nöten.


Tja, da haben wir sie, die Negativbeispiele mit Fullface und "wie die Axt im Walde"  Zum Glück war ich heute in Anti-Klischee-Mission ohne FF unterwegs - und mit nicht-digitaler HR-Bremse 




Teufelstisch schrieb:


> Zwischen der Dicken Eiche und der Schuhmeile sind ja sogar fast alle Pfade gelaubbläsert - Sauber!


Wer macht das? Schick die Jungs (oder Mädels) mal ins Trifelsland, da bin ich heute auch ohne Brems-Orgien an einigen Stellen auf dicker Laubschicht umhergerutscht  Aber das Wetter war herrlich und die Runde war spaßig, an sowas wie Fotos habe ich vor lauter Fahrspaß gar nicht denken können


----------



## Optimizer (23. März 2013)

Wo ist denn der Wolfsfelsen? Klär mich mal auf bitte....


----------



## Teufelstisch (23. März 2013)

Im Archiv rumkram...:





Liegt in etwa direkt östlich oberhalb der Queichquelle; zwischen Hoher Kopf und Wolfshorn. Wenn du den 5er vom Burghalder kommst und dann rechts über den 11er weiter Richtung PWV-Haus Dicke Eiche fährst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (23. März 2013)

Ist besser bekannt als EbenFälltEr. Ein paar Meter weiter befindet sich der Hasenteller (kurze Serpentinenabfahrt Richtung Paddelweiher / Queichquelle)


----------



## Optimizer (23. März 2013)

Aaaaah jetzt. Danke!


----------



## kraft_werk (24. März 2013)

..heute in Hochspeyer


----------



## Teufelstisch (24. März 2013)

Grauer Himmel, eiskalter Wind und kaum über 0 Grad, dazu frische Eiszapfen an den Felsen - an einem 24. März...  Heute dann mal den Eppenbrunner Namensvetter besucht:





Und beim Erkunden am Imsbacherhof ne ziemlich große Höhle entdeckt:


----------



## metalfreak (25. März 2013)

Bin ja aktuell im sonnigen Kalifornien unterwegs. Hier mal ein Teil der ersten Abfahrt unserer ersten Tour im Demo Forest bei Santa Cruz:


----------



## Teufelstisch (26. März 2013)

Hier weiterhin das übliche Wetter, welches uns schon seit November nahezu ohne größere Unterbrechungen beglückt: Bedeckt, eiskalt, windig...! 

Kleine Runde über den nordösterlichen Teil des F-Wegs.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berghaemmerer (26. März 2013)

100% legales rumgeeire vom tropischen letzten Freitach aufm Moseltaltrail:
[yt=Trailpark Mehring]m8h9ACRmepw&list=UUap9xpXwqXDXUjnfLobjC0A[/yt]


----------



## Optimizer (26. März 2013)

Anhand des Nordic-Walking-Schildes identifiziere ich das hier als "in der Pfalz". Der Kollege scheint aus Lambrecht zu kommen. Vorbildhaft auch wieder hier das geschulte Einsetzen der Hinterradbremse an scheinbar schwierigen technischen Passagen:


----------



## lomo (26. März 2013)

Mal schauen, wie schnell das Video wieder draussen ist ...
Kann hier auf der Arbeit leider nix sehen, ist geblockt


----------



## Haardtfahrer (26. März 2013)

Sieht halt cool und wird als Steigerung der Geschwindigkeit durch Vorbremsen propagiert und geschult. 

Radde macht in seinem Schneevideo, mit dem er das Filmchen der Woche gewonnen hat, nix anderes. Ist aber auf Schnee und macht den Eindruck, als würde nichts geschehen; bei genauem Hinsehen, ist die Gischt aber nicht schneeweiß. Radde traue ich nun zu, das bei Ohne-Schnee wegzulassen und die Wege zu schonen. Andere schaffen diese Transferleistung nicht.

In Bikeparks und insbesondere Trailsparks wie z.B. dem Lisi-Osl-Trail in der Nähe von Kitzbühl sollte sich swaro mit dem Fahrstil auch nicht sehen lassen, da gilt urösterreichisch: 

Ride, don´t slide!


----------



## mac80 (26. März 2013)

Hat mich auch etwas verwundert dass es in einem Video für "Gut" und im anderen für "schlecht" befunden wird... 
Einer sagt keine Spuren - in komerzieller Werbung sieht man die ggf. Vorbilder auf Naturschutzgebieten "rumballern" das die Korken knallen, Jemand bringt ein Verbotsschild an - ein Blick in die akt. Biker-Bravo rät zum Umgang damit (nämlich ignorieren und anschl. verleugnen)...

Das muss jeder selbst lernen.


Grz.


ps.: Finde es aber auch seltsam wenn in der Zeitung von Trailsperrungen aufgrund der empfindlichen Flora gesprochen wird und auf dem beigefügten Bild Wandererscharen die abseits vom Weg alles Platt trampeln und die seltenen Pflanzen pflücken... / Der Geruch von Mischung macht sich auch recht natürlich an so manchem Holzplatz im Wald.. / Irgendwas läuft falsch.... 

Es scheint mir, egal was der Mensch so macht: Wir f..n die Erde! Und wenn wir's schaffen einen anderen Planeten zu besiedeln, das ganze Universum!


----------



## Radde (26. März 2013)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> Radde traue ich nun zu, das bei Ohne-Schnee wegzulassen und die Wege zu schonen.



da freut sich das Radde aber  Normalerweise bin ich zu dem Thema  ja gerne ruhig, am Ende kommt dann sowieso irgendwer mit Videolink und der Anmerkung: "Bei sekunde XY da rutscht's - glaubwürdigkeit untergraben!" 

Aber...

 ...es ist meinerseits natürlich auch angestrebt möglichst sauber auf den Wanderwegen zu fahren, man will dort ja auch morgen noch radfahren/wandern können. 
Das Hinterradbremsblockieren aus dem Video ist nun wirklich nicht sinnvoll, erst recht nicht auf gerader Strecke, aber das sieht mehr so aus, als weiss es da jemand nicht besser - ein gut gemeinter Hinweis wär da vielleicht sinnvoller als einfach "zusammenschei$$en".

Insgesamt ist das ja auch so ein schwieriges Thema - der Wald ist im Wandel... schon immer! - sonst wär der Buntsandstein noch immer unter 1000meter anderen Gesteinsschichten vergraben. Bei so vielen Einflüssen, sei es durch den Biker, Wanderer, das Wild, Wind & Wetter oder die Waldmaschinen, frägt man sich manchmal schon was das dann letzten Endes ausmacht... Aber zu sagen "die anderen sind viel schlimmer" bringt da ja niemanden weiter

ich schätze ich hab bei den Touren der letzten Zeit beim hochpedalieren mehr sichtbare Spuren hinterlassen, als bei den gesamten Schneedrehtagen und naja im Schnee lass ich halt gern mal die Sau raus, übt Fahr- und Falltechnik besser als jeder Bikeparkbesuch... wenn die Sache dann beim 5. durchfahren immernoch nicht klappt, sieht die Stelle wohl auch ein wenig wüst aus, was ich aber als zu vernachlässigen einschätze.
Ich fahr/lauf ja jetzt nicht erst seit gestern im Wald rum und da kriegt man ja schon einiges mit, z.B. wie's im Wald nach so nem richtigem Unwetter aussieht - Wege kommen und andere gehen. Bei Nichtnutzung braucht's nur 1-2 Jahre und man erkennt nicht mehr viel von der einstigen Route. In letzter Zeit werden sogar auch mal der ein oder andere neue Forstweg gebaut, auch wenn man beim Blick auf die Karte der Meinung sein könnte, dass das Netz schon groß genug ist aber naja, selbst die holt sich die Natur zurück, um mal 2-3 sachen aus dem Archiv zu kramen, mit bunten Bildchens sieht immer alles viel schöner aus, ausserdem wieder OT:






Man könnte meinen da wächst nix mehr... 




2007: ehemaliger Forstweg am Donnersberg, die Karte aus den 80ern suggerierte eine offizielle Wanderroute, naja die Zeit...




Und auch hier war mal ein Wanderweg 

wehe das fasst nun jemand als Rechtfertigung auf, solls ja garnicht sein - eher ne persönliche Einschätzung zu dem Thema. Als Fazit denk ich, dass es für die weitere Waldnutzung per Rad weitaus wichtiger ist, welches Image der gemeine Biker bei anderen Waldbenutzern hat und da ist "bekloppter Mtbler, macht die Wege kaput" nun mal nicht förderlich, der Natur ist das piepe, die freut sich vielleicht wenn sie in ein paar Tausend Jahren die Krankheit Mensch endlich auskuriert hat.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (26. März 2013)

@Radde: ich geb dir insofern Recht, dass das bisserl mit dem Hinterrad auf dem Weg kratzen keinen Weg wirklich kaputt macht. Wobei genau genommen der Weg auch nur da ist weil ihn jemand angelegt hat und sei es nur weil 1000 Leute einem anfänglichen Wildwechsel gefolgt sind.
Wenn ich mir anschaue wie Wege aussehen wenn unsere Freunde von der Forstfraktion mit ihren Vollerntern durch sind, da ist es echt lächerlich sich über die paar Bremsspuren aufzuregen. 
Aber..... es geht auch eher um die Wirkung auf Dritte insbesondere auf die, die dem biken eh nicht so wohlgesonnen sind. 
Für diese ich-rette-den-Wald-und-parke-trotzdem-mittendrin Gutmenschen ist so ein Video mit übermütigem Bremseneinsatz leider Wasser auf die Mühlen.
An diese engstirnige Fraktion sollte man auch denken, wenn man so ein Video veröffentlicht.


----------



## Deleted 48198 (27. März 2013)

Bei all der Diskussion (eigentlich total unsinnig und heizt nur die Gemüter an) wird hier eins vergessen. 
Das große Teil mit den Ketten ist Kommerz sprich Geld, Knete, Kohle, das Bike ist Spaß Fun und bringt nun mal gar nichts für die Gesellschaft. Ok ein paar Zahlen für die Radindustrie. Also wo wird kritisiert ??????


----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (27. März 2013)

Heute morgen mal einen schwarzen Fleck in der Bikekarte verschwinden lassen. Die Runde ist fein und wird  in einer Woche sicherlich ein Grinsen im Gesicht entstehen lassen


----------



## Optimizer (27. März 2013)

Da ich nur an einem Tag kann, musst du mir flüstern, ob ich samstags oder sonntags dabei sein muss, um dieses herrliche Fleckchen genießen zu können. Oder kenn ich den Fleck sogar schon?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (27. März 2013)

Ich bin auch nur einem Tag dabei und zwar Sonntags. Wir können das ganze aber auch ein ander mal nochmal Fahren. Es ist auf den Geiersteinen bei Lug. Echt sehr schön dort oben. Die Serpentinen nach Lug runter sind schön flowig.


----------



## goflo (27. März 2013)

Ich sehe schon...ich muss diese Saison endlich mal aus dem gewohnten Gebiet raus


----------



## Optimizer (27. März 2013)

Ich sag doch immer: Die Pfalz besteht nicht nur aus dem Haardtrand....


----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (27. März 2013)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Ich sag doch immer: Die Pfalz besteht nicht nur aus dem Haardtrand....


----------



## Fibbs79 (27. März 2013)

Pfalzwaldgeist schrieb:


> Es ist auf den Geiersteinen bei Lug. Echt sehr schön dort oben. Die Serpentinen nach Lug runter sind schön flowig.



Alte Petze


----------



## Fibbs79 (27. März 2013)

Buntsandstein von fibbs79 auf Flickr




Häschdner Turm von fibbs79 auf Flickr




Uffem berch drowwe von fibbs79 auf Flickr




Aussicht genießen von fibbs79 auf Flickr


----------



## lomo (27. März 2013)

Pfalzwaldgeist schrieb:


> Heute morgen mal einen schwarzen Fleck in der Bikekarte verschwinden lassen. Die Runde ist fein und wird  in einer Woche sicherlich ein Grinsen im Gesicht entstehen lassen



Kenn ich des?




Mmmh von *lomo* auf Flickr


----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (27. März 2013)

Das wissen wir Sonntag in einer Woche


----------



## Optimizer (28. März 2013)

Ihr sinn doch all Brämiummweesche verwähnd....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (28. März 2013)

Lomo? von fibbs79 auf Flickr





lomo schrieb:


> Kenn ich des?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MoneSi (28. März 2013)




----------



## lomo (28. März 2013)

Mist! Ich kann nix sehen!
Unser Gateway blockt Flickr ...


----------



## lomo (28. März 2013)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Ihr sinn doch all Brämiummweesche verwähnd....



Gibt's auf denen zu wenig Treppen?


----------



## Fibbs79 (28. März 2013)

Wenn du noch lange wartest siehst du nichts mehr


----------



## lomo (28. März 2013)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Wenn du noch lange wartest siehst du nichts mehr



Gesehen! 

Hach, mit welch einfachen Mitteln man so ne "Surf Protection" umgehen kann ... da muss die IT noch viel lernen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Houschter (28. März 2013)

Pfalzwaldgeist schrieb:


> Heute morgen mal einen schwarzen Fleck in der Bikekarte verschwinden lassen. Die Runde ist fein und wird  in einer Woche sicherlich ein Grinsen im Gesicht entstehen lassen



Da muss ich mich für Sa ja richtig anstrengen! Dann geh ich morgen mal auf Testtour.


----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (28. März 2013)

Houschter schrieb:


> Da muss ich mich für Sa ja richtig anstrengen! Dann geh ich morgen mal auf Testtour.



Hab dir mal was geschickt. Falls du in der nähe bist kannst ja mal auf nen Sprung vorbei kommen, müsste gegen bin von ca.12:00 - 16:00 zuhause.


----------



## XXXDriver (29. März 2013)

Hier mal noch ein kleines Video aus der Region:

http://www.pinkbike.com/video/304748/

Wenn jemand das video einbetten kann er dies gerne machen

Gruß XXXDriver


----------



## Optimizer (29. März 2013)

Heute nur zu Fuß unterwegs gewesen, dafür auf herrlichst steilen Pfaden. Ihr werdet spätestens bei der "Dahnerican South" fluchen...

Die Kanzel:






Erinnert mich an Hund oder Ente:






Wer findet "the face"?






Das Gemäuer des Drachen:


----------



## Teufelstisch (30. März 2013)

@_Optimizer_: Müsste Jüngstberg sein, oder? Wurde da was freigeschnitten oder täuscht der Ausschnitt? Von da oben kannste ja dann perfekt zu deinen Jüngern predigen...  

Am Donnerstag bin ich übrigens auch mal wieder unter deinem Schreibtisch rumgeradelt! 





Heute Abend spontaner Trip mit dem Schmalbereiften hinein ins dunkle Frooonkraisch:


----------



## goflo (30. März 2013)

Das Bild mit dem Bahntunnel erinnert mich an so eine Strecke in Kusel...oben an der Kaserne ist so eine stillgelegte Strecke.

Gruss Flo


----------



## HeavyBiker (30. März 2013)

mal die neue helden cam ausprobiert.... muß mal sehen ob da an den einstellungen
was drehen kann damit es besser aussieht


----------



## EvilDevil (30. März 2013)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> mal die neue helden cam ausprobiert.... muß mal sehen ob da an den einstellungen
> was drehen kann damit es besser aussieht



Am besten an der Wetter-Schraube drehen, damit das Grau rausgefiltert wird


----------



## HeavyBiker (30. März 2013)

das wäre wohl das beste


----------



## 19Freerider97 (31. März 2013)

selfmade gopole getestet
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sasW98SjvwE"]GoPro - Keep On Riding - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RogerRobert (1. April 2013)

Und noch was größtenteils aus unserer Region: Heidelberg, Darmstadt, Trippstadt:


----------



## HeavyBiker (1. April 2013)




----------



## Sunfighter (2. April 2013)

der Trail am Anfang sieht hammer aus!
Es wirkt fast als würde er auf Schienen durch das Meer aus Steinbrocken gleiten ....unglaubliche Technik!


----------



## Route66 (2. April 2013)

Top  Video


----------



## Optimizer (2. April 2013)

Pornorama mit Fibbs:


----------



## haekel72 (2. April 2013)

Föhrlenberg - Blick zum schönen Trifels


----------



## Haardtfahrer (2. April 2013)

haekel72 schrieb:


> Föhrlenberg - Blick zum schönen Trifels



Trifels kennen wir! Immer wieder schön, aber:

Wie ist denn das Swoop?


----------



## haekel72 (2. April 2013)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> Trifels kennen wir! Immer wieder schön, aber:
> 
> Wie ist denn das Swoop?




Hi, bis auf anfängliche Probleme mit dem Umwerfer (hatte Post gemacht) und normale anfängliche Einstellungsprobleme (Talas, Float), bin ich echt begeistert, gerade auch Uphill, hat zwar ne Absenkung aber den Hohenberg pedaliere ich sehr leicht hoch. 
Welche Details willst du genau wissen, zwecks "wie ist denn das Swoop"?

LG Marko


----------



## Haardtfahrer (2. April 2013)

Uphill-Qualitäten standen bei mir ganz vorne! 

Welche Version ist es denn und was wiegt der Spaß? Ist bei Radon ja immer so´n Ding mit der Angabe.

Hab mir selbst das ICB02 bestellt und werde voraussichtlich einer der wenigen sein, die auch eins kriegen.  Bin mal gespannt, ob es für mich taugt, da ich vom 140er-AM umsteige, bin aber sehr zuversichtlich. Hatte auch mit dem Swoop geliebäugelt, dann aber beim ICB zugegriffen wg. des Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnisses und der Variationsmöglichkeiten.

Viel Spaß! Wenn mein ICB da ist, sollten wir ´ne Runde drehen! (Wenn ich mich eingefahren habe.)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haekel72 (2. April 2013)

Ist das Swoop 8.0 und hat genau 15 kg aber ich tausche noch Lenker und vorbau, wird dann paar Gramm leichter aber mir ist das gewicht eh egal mag den vorbau und den 12 Grad Lenker gar nicht, kommt easton havoc dran! Jepp können dann gerne mal fahren. 
LG


----------



## haekel72 (2. April 2013)

ach ja das carver ist klasse, hatte auch schon dran gedacht, die zwei nehmen sich nicht viel aber die 14 kg werden wohl nicht ganz reichen. bin eben ein fox Fan (jetzt gibts Schläge), war auch ein Grund.


----------



## DerandereJan (3. April 2013)

Schee wars mal wieder bei euch! 
Danke an Radde für den kurzweiligen Tag und den neuen Trail!  

http://videos.mtb-news.de//videos/view/27518

Grüße
Jan


----------



## guru39 (3. April 2013)

Bilder aus der Region... dann bin ich ja hier richtig 






























Das wollte ich euch nicht vorenthalten 

Der Rahmen hat mehr als 10 Jahre aufm Buggl.


----------



## `Smubob´ (3. April 2013)

Sollst du das für ein Maschinenbau-Museum konservieren...? Schon eine interessante Interpretation von "Fahrrad". 

Zur weiteren Gewichts-Maximierung würde ich eine Hussefelt Kurbel empfehlen


----------



## Fibbs79 (3. April 2013)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Pornorama mit Fibbs:






Making of .... von fibbs79 auf Flickr

1.Station:



Schindhardt -t von fibbs79 auf Flickr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teufelstisch (3. April 2013)

Schindhard aber bitte ohne t.  Das Letztere müsste am Hasentisch gewesen sein, oder?


----------



## Lynus (3. April 2013)

@ Guru: Geiles Teil, mir persönlich wär das Tretlager aber ein bisschen zu niedrig


----------



## Guent (3. April 2013)

guru39 schrieb:


> Das wollte ich euch nicht vorenthalten



Krass, is schon wieder Krieg???


----------



## Fibbs79 (3. April 2013)

Teufelstisch schrieb:


> Schindhard aber bitte ohne t.  Das Letztere müsste am Hasentisch gewesen sein, oder?



Ich hätte doch "klein Bethlehem" schreiben sollen. 
Wegen dem Felsen musst du mal @Optimizer fragen.

Greetz


Fibbs


----------



## Optimizer (3. April 2013)

Teufelstisch schrieb:


> Das Letztere müsste am Hasentisch gewesen sein, oder?


Den Namen kannte ich noch nicht. Beim DAV heißt er Eichelsbergtürmchen.


----------



## guru39 (3. April 2013)

Lynus schrieb:


> @ Guru: Geiles Teil, mir persönlich wär das Tretlager aber ein bisschen zu niedrig



Wird noch angepasst, um Panzer zu plätten.




Guent schrieb:


> Krass, is schon wieder Krieg???



Die Amis haben grade 200000 Stk für Korea 2.0 bestellt.


----------



## Flugrost (3. April 2013)

Was sich in der Zeit so entwickelt hat, ist erstaunlich.


----------



## guru39 (3. April 2013)

finde ich auch.


----------



## Radler-01 (4. April 2013)

und ich dachte die Nicolai-Streben aus Rechteckrohr sind "wuchtig", aber das ...


----------



## 19Freerider97 (4. April 2013)

bild von heute
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1343262


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (4. April 2013)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Liegen die Bäume auf dem Trail unterhalb vom Mühlfelsen noch ?



Melde etwas verspätet Vollzug. Das wird fein am Sonntag


----------



## Radde (5. April 2013)




----------



## HeavyBiker (5. April 2013)

nice  
war auch schon 2 mal da


----------



## DerandereJan (6. April 2013)

@Radde:    Säääähr stylish!


----------



## Fibbs79 (7. April 2013)

Hüttentour 2013 

Äfach schee:


----------



## Fibbs79 (7. April 2013)

shit nicht gedreht:


----------



## lomo (7. April 2013)

Schää war's


----------



## Dddakk (7. April 2013)

Sau gut! Auch der Lothar war super: Dubbeglas!


----------



## Berghaemmerer (8. April 2013)

Raddöe: goil!
Aber heut hats mit/bei euch auch very Spass gemacht:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (8. April 2013)

's war lecker!




Flääsch von *lomo* auf Flickr


----------



## Fibbs79 (8. April 2013)

Auf Lomo kann man sich doch verlassen


----------



## Optimizer (8. April 2013)

On the rocks:


----------



## Radde (8. April 2013)

Nachschlag, diesmal in Müllmann-optik in Trippstadt unterwegs gewesen:














Fotos alle von unserem Lieblingsinvaliden Frogy


----------



## HeavyBiker (8. April 2013)

da dreht aber einer schön an der style schraube


----------



## Optimizer (9. April 2013)

Alpenvereinmarkierung im Pfälzerwald?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Optimizer (9. April 2013)

Der mühselige Teil bei "self-filmed" Videos soll Appetit anregen für das neue und mittlerweile dritte Video der "Pfadkultur"-Reihe. Mühselig heißt: Schleppen, Tragen, Hin- und Herrennen, Kamera ausrichten, Perspektiven suchen, Linien finden usw. Dass man da locker 2-3 Stunden für 1-2 Minuten Filmzeit opfert ist eine Tatsache. Dass man dafür aber 1-2 Minuten schöne Pfadlandschaft, die herrlichsten schroffen Buntsandsteinfelsen oder eine nette Treppenpassagen einfängt, lässt die Mühseligkeiten vergessen.
Denn darum geht es bei der Pfadkultur: Um mich auf meinem Rad auf dem vergessenen Pfad in herrlichster Landschaft; in meiner Pfalz!

Den Schluss hab ich extra für @Fibbs79 gemacht!
Achtung! Beinhaltet (noch) keine Bike-Action....


----------



## Haardtfahrer (9. April 2013)

Das ist das wohl ein making-of. Ganz schöner Aufwand!

Übrigens, Du hast da von Deiner Erkältung noch was unter der Nase hängen!


----------



## Optimizer (9. April 2013)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> Übrigens, Du hast da von Deiner Erkältung noch was unter der Nase hängen!



Was? Wo? Rotz?


----------



## Haardtfahrer (9. April 2013)

Weiß nicht, könnte auch ein Stück totes Tier sein.


----------



## Optimizer (9. April 2013)

Ach...du meinst den Pornobalken?


----------



## SlipKoRn (9. April 2013)

Hier was vom letzten Sonntag bei Traumwetter





Auch das von unserem Lieblingsinvaliden Frogy


----------



## OZM (9. April 2013)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Video ab 2:17



Steffen
wir müssen reden
über fullys
dringend


----------



## Optimizer (9. April 2013)

OZM schrieb:


> Steffen
> wir müssen reden
> über fullys
> dringend


Fully? Wegen dem bissel Treppe?


----------



## OZM (9. April 2013)

schon besser

hab mir echt Sorgen gemacht

Ruck Zuck ist ein Trend geboren, und man darf nicht mehr anders


----------



## 19Freerider97 (9. April 2013)

wäre echt klasse wenn ihr das bild auf facebook unterstützen würdet!
nur mit eurer hilfe kanns dann auch titelbild werden.
https://www.facebook.com/home.php?r...342.1073741827.166950880111770&type=3&theater


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (9. April 2013)

Optimizer schrieb:


> ...
> Achtung! Beinhaltet (noch) keine Bike-Action....



Sag mal, hast du ein Fixie?
Oder warum bewegen sich bei der Szene um 1:22 rum die Kurbeln beim Rollen mit???


----------



## Optimizer (9. April 2013)

lomo schrieb:


> Sag mal, hast du ein Fixie?
> Oder warum bewegen sich bei der Szene um 1:22 rum die Kurbeln beim Rollen mit???



Shit. Hab ich bei der Wartung der Hammerschmidt vielleicht doch die Sperrklinken falsch rum eingebaut?


----------



## Fibbs79 (9. April 2013)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Shit. Hab ich bei der Wartung der Hammerschmidt vielleicht doch die Sperrklinken falsch rum eingebaut?



Laufrichtung der Reifen stimmt dann aber nicht 
Coke


----------



## mcgable (9. April 2013)

Rückwärz


----------



## Optimizer (10. April 2013)

Foooorwärtz und in voller Länge:


----------



## Fibbs79 (10. April 2013)

Pumpengummiverpackung von fibbs79 auf Flickr

Große Schachtel mit kleinem Inhalt -> da freut sich der Papiermacher


----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (10. April 2013)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Pumpengummiverpackung von fibbs79 auf Flickr
> 
> Große Schachtel mit kleinem Inhalt -> da freut sich der Papiermacher



So lange es nicht von der Konkurrenz kommt....


----------



## Fibbs79 (10. April 2013)

Ne bin kein Wellpappenhersteller 
Falscher Thread


----------



## guru39 (10. April 2013)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyBiker (10. April 2013)

nice


----------



## lomo (15. April 2013)

Für die nicht-FBler:

Literadtour 




Literadtour von *lomo* auf Flickr


----------



## strandi (15. April 2013)

lomo schrieb:


> Für die nicht-FBler:
> 
> Literadtour
> 
> ...


----------



## Bjoern_U. (15. April 2013)

der Hesse war ein Gummi Fetischist ?


----------



## lomo (15. April 2013)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> der Hesse war ein Gummi Fetischist ?



Genau wie ich


----------



## Teufelstisch (15. April 2013)

@_lomo_:  

Angesichts des derzeitigen Farbspektakels nach einem nicht enden wollenden grauen und kalten Winter an der Weinstraße führten die letzten beiden längeren Touren mal abgesehen von ein paar km größtenteils außerhalb des Waldes statt:





Die hier war schon lange überfällig:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (16. April 2013)

Die Wachtenburg. 
Da sitzt man auch des Abends mit schöner Aussicht.


----------



## nismo2002 (17. April 2013)

Noch eine Ergänzung vom letzten Sonntag
Einreiten des HT für in ein paar Tagen


----------



## Optimizer (17. April 2013)

nismo2002 schrieb:


> Noch eine Ergänzung vom letzten Sonntag
> Einreiten des HT für in ein paar Tagen



Bist du die Treppe gefahren?


----------



## HeavyBiker (17. April 2013)

sieht auf dem bild auf jeden fall fahrbar aus.... und würde sicher ein super foto geben  
(wieso wusste ich das das den opti interessiert  )


----------



## `Smubob´ (17. April 2013)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Bist du die Treppe gefahren?


War so klar, dass die Frage kommt 

BTW: @nismo2002: wo ist das?


----------



## Optimizer (17. April 2013)

Drachenfels....?


----------



## snakebites (17. April 2013)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Drachenfels....?


Genau!


----------



## Houschter (17. April 2013)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Drachenfels....?



Gibts in der Randzone auch einen?


----------



## Kelme (17. April 2013)

Wollt schon sagen. "Unserer" ist das nicht.


----------



## Fibbs79 (17. April 2013)

Felsen ja - Drachen nein

Gruß

Fibbs - liegt bei Busenberg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Optimizer (17. April 2013)

Kelme schrieb:


> Wollt schon sagen. "Unserer" ist das nicht.



Ich glaube "meiner" war der Erste....


----------



## Teufelstisch (17. April 2013)

@_Kelme_: In der Tat, schönes Fleckchen! Die letzten Tage hatte es eh fantastisch gute Fernsicht, so klar sind Odenwald und Schwarzwald eher selten zu erkennen!





Bin grade aber ein wenig entsetzt ob der weit verbreiteten Unkenntnis über den (im Vergleich wesentlich imposanteren) Drachenfels im Wasgau...  Oben im Backenzahn gibt's ja auch noch ne schöne Metalltreppe... 

Auf der großen Schwester war ich ja schon unzählige Male, die kleine musste ewig auf nen Besuch meinerseits warten:





Aufpassen, die Kröten sind unterwegs...!


----------



## Fibbs79 (17. April 2013)

Krötenslalom ist zwischen Wilgartswiesen und Rinnthal auch angesagt.


----------



## nismo2002 (17. April 2013)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Bist du die Treppe gefahren?



Ich hatte es vor, allerdings waren an dem Sonntag natürlich sehr viele Familien und Ausflügler unterwegs, sodass immer irgendwer gerade die Treppe runterkam oder rauf wollte. Also war ich so anständig und habe den oberen Teil ausgelassen und bin nur da links runter die kleine Treppe gefahren (dabei hatte ich dann schon genug Zuschauer  )

Und ja, das ist der Drachenfelsen bei Busenberg.
Sehr schön dort; das war mein erstes Mal in der Gegend, aber sicher nicht das letzte Mal - Wiederholung garantiert!


----------



## Optimizer (18. April 2013)

nismo2002 schrieb:


> Und ja, das ist der Drachenfelsen bei Busenberg.
> Sehr schön dort; das war mein erstes Mal in der Gegend, aber sicher nicht das letzte Mal - Wiederholung garantiert!



Ich kann dir bei Gelegenheit noch einiges in der Gegend zeigen. Z.B. am übernächsten Woe. Du hast ne Einladung von mir bekommen!


----------



## `Smubob´ (18. April 2013)

Ahja, danke für die Info(s) bzgl. Drachenfelsen!  Ich muss wohl mal wieder mit dem Rad gen Westen ziehen...




Teufelstisch schrieb:


> Auf der großen Schwester war ich ja schon unzählige Male, die kleine musste ewig auf nen Besuch meinerseits warten


Na da hättest du aber wenigstens mal Hallo sagen können, wenn du schon quasi bei mir zuhause vobei fährst  
BTW: ist dir eigentlich bewusst, wie schlüpfrig man deine Formulierung verstehen kann...? 


Hier mal von mir noch eine kleine Nachlese von vor etwa 2 Wochen. Pilgerfahrt von Landau in das Gelobte Gäsbock-Land. Neben schönen Auf- und Abfahrten bei viel Sonne, zu der Zeit aber noch deutlich kühler als während der letzten Tage, bin ich auf einige heftige Spuren der Forstwirtschaft und sogar einen Harvester bei der Arbeit gestoßen - ich hätte den Fahrer am liebsten raus gezerrt und 

Nach dem ersten Stück Abfahrt eine kurze Pause in der Sonne am Ramburgblick zwischen Neuscharfeneck und Drei Buchen in Gesellschaft zahlreicher Steinmännchen (noch VIEL mehr als man auf dem Foto sieht!)






Später bei der Auffahrt von der Nellohütte über den Benderplatz zum Schänzelturm dann das:



 



...und kurz drauf, der infernalische Lärm hatte es schon angekündigt, das Böse in Person:



 




Danach habe ich an der Verbindung Totenkopf - Hellerhütte noch einige Stellen fotografiert, wo der Trail zerbombt oder auf unsinnige Weise mit fertig geschnittenen Stämmen und Kronenholz zugepflastert wurde (keinerlei Sperrung o. Ä.), aber die wurden alle total unscharf, doofe Handyknipse 

Am Kaisergarten angekommen habe ich dann versucht, das alles wieder zu vergessen. Die Abfahrt nach Lambrecht runter hat mir dabei sehr geholfen 






 @Kelme: was ist das am Ende der Gartenstraße denn für ein verfallenes Gebäude? Sieht wie eine ehemalige Schule aus? Der Weg von dort am Hand entlang ist klasse für die Verbindung zurück nach Neustadt


----------



## Kelme (18. April 2013)

Das ist das ehemalige AWO-Altenheim in Lambrecht. Inzwischen eine Ruine, die ihrem Abriss entgegen sieht. Nur machen und bezahlen will es niemand, obwohl die Verantwortung klar ist. Die "Einbruchsspuren" an Türen und Fenstern lassen vermutet, dass sich zumindest zeitweise neue "Untermieter" gefunden haben.
Der Neubau steht übrigens unten in der Stadt an der Ebert-Brücke.


----------



## Optimizer (18. April 2013)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Ahja, danke für die Info(s) bzgl. Drachenfelsen!  Ich muss wohl mal wieder mit dem Rad gen Westen ziehen...


Du kannst gern in zwei Wochen bei mir mitfahren. Wir fahren knapp am (Wasgauer) Drachenfels vorbei.


----------



## Teufelstisch (18. April 2013)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Na da hättest du aber wenigstens mal Hallo sagen können, wenn du schon quasi bei mir zuhause vobei fährst
> BTW: ist dir eigentlich bewusst, wie schlüpfrig man deine Formulierung verstehen kann...?


 
Arzheim, gell? Mit ner Fototour im "Hinterland" wird's demnächst sicher mal klappen! 

Natürlich, aber für wutzische Gedanken anderer kann ich ja nix. Ich wollte das Ganze eigentlich auch Zwecks Überleitung auf das Foto mit den beiden Kröten "Besteigung" nennen; die Formulierung fiel dann aber dann doch der inneren Tugendwacht und JSchG-Zensur zum Opfer! 

Und Danke für die Fotos vom Waldgemetzel... musste mich am Sonntag vom Kaltenbrunner Tal / Finstertal kommend Richtung Totenkopf auch durch so ne fiese Harvesterspur und ein extrem aufgewühltes Schlammbad an ner Abzweigung kämpfen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (18. April 2013)

Kelme schrieb:


> ...Der Neubau steht übrigens unten in der Stadt an der Ebert-Brücke.



Gegenüber dem Cafe, des wo (fast) immer zu hat!


----------



## `Smubob´ (18. April 2013)

Kelme schrieb:


> Das ist das ehemalige AWO-Altenheim in Lambrecht. Inzwischen eine Ruine, die ihrem Abriss entgegen sieht. Nur machen und bezahlen will es niemand, obwohl die Verantwortung klar ist. Die "Einbruchsspuren" an Türen und Fenstern lassen vermutet, dass sich zumindest zeitweise neue "Untermieter" gefunden haben.
> Der Neubau steht übrigens unten in der Stadt an der Ebert-Brücke.


Ahja, wieder was gelernt  Ist womoglich noch Asbest im Bau versteckt? Dann wird das Teil noch lange stehen...!




Optimizer schrieb:


> Du kannst gern in zwei Wochen bei mir mitfahren. Wir fahren knapp am (Wasgauer) Drachenfels vorbei.


An dem Termin hab ich leider schon was anderes vor, das ich schon wegen dem HT-Treffen auf Sonntag geschoben habe...! Ich bin mir auch nicht sicher, wie fit ich nach dem Tag HT ballern noch wäre 




Teufelstisch schrieb:


> Arzheim, gell? Mit ner Fototour im "Hinterland" wird's demnächst sicher mal klappen!


Japp. Ah stimmt, da war ja was!  F-Weg wollte ich demnächst evtl. auch mal wieder ansteuern...




Teufelstisch schrieb:


> Natürlich, aber für wutzische Gedanken anderer kann ich ja nix. Ich wollte das Ganze eigentlich auch Zwecks Überleitung auf das Foto mit den beiden Kröten "Besteigung" nennen; die Formulierung fiel dann aber dann doch der inneren Tugendwacht und JSchG-Zensur zum Opfer!







Teufelstisch schrieb:


> musste mich am Sonntag vom Kaltenbrunner Tal / Finstertal kommend Richtung Totenkopf auch durch so ne fiese Harvesterspur und ein extrem aufgewühltes Schlammbad an ner Abzweigung kämpfen.


Das war dann vermutlich genau DAS, was ich fotografiert habe, aber den Einschränkungen der Handyknipse zum Opfer gefallen ist... gelb-blau von dem Hügel hinterm Totenkopf kommend, Blick-/Fahrtrichtung Hellerhütte


----------



## Optimizer (18. April 2013)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> sieht auf dem bild auf jeden fall fahrbar aus.... und würde sicher ein super foto geben
> (wieso wusste ich das das den opti interessiert  )





`Smubob´ schrieb:


> War so klar, dass die Frage kommt
> 
> BTW: @_nismo2002_: wo ist das?




Dazu muss ich noch anmerken, dass meine Treppenphilität so weit gereift ist, dass ich mir gerade selbst eine baue...




Gruß @Teufelstisch:
Bin heute endlich mal am Balkeblick gewesen. Wenn da nicht so viel Totholz rumliegen würde, wäre es da richtig schön. An der Ecke geht auch der alte verfallene Trail los, der mal komplett um die Südseite vom Langenberg ging.


----------



## Fibbs79 (18. April 2013)

Welche der 3 Treppen meinst du? 

Wie fährt sich dein neues Bike? 
Zufrieden mit 1x10?


----------



## Optimizer (18. April 2013)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Wie fährt sich dein neues Bike?



Wie eine Sänfte....ungewohntes Feeling. Aber schön. Einen 1m Drop hab ich schon absolviert.



Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Zufrieden mit 1x10?



Es dauert halt länger von ganz oben nach ganz unten zu schalten. Das geht bei 2x feiner. Aber ich glaube so ne 30-40km Tour könnt ich mit schaffen.


Übrigens...es geht aufwärts:


----------



## Knollensteppe (18. April 2013)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> das Böse in Person:


 







(Nähe Totenkopf vor 14 Tagen)

Der Robert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (18. April 2013)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Dazu muss ich noch anmerken, dass meine Treppenphilität so weit gereift ist, dass ich mir gerade selbst eine baue...


Die Schbinnen, die Hinnerpälzer 




Optimizer schrieb:


>


Ah, es fährt!  Du auf einem Fully ist glaub ich für Ausenstehende genau so ungewohnt wie für dich  Wart mal, bald hast du keinen Bock mehr aufs HT 
Ich muss übrigens sagen, obwohl ich weder babyblau noch weiß an einem Bike mag und auch gunsmoke nicht zu meinen Lieblings Elox-Farben gehört, finde ich das Endprodukt erstaunlich ansprechend 




Optimizer schrieb:


> Aber ich glaube so ne 30-40km Tour könnt ich mit schaffen.


Wenn die nötigen Teile rechtzeitig eintreffen und die Zusammenstellung funktionieren sollte, will ich den GB mit 1x9 fahren 


 @Knollensteppe: ..."Mist schon wieder kein Dynamit dabei!"


----------



## Teufelstisch (19. April 2013)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Japp. Ah stimmt, da war ja was!  F-Weg wollte ich demnächst evtl. auch mal wieder ansteuern...


 
Wär ne Möglichkeit, wird sich was ergeben! 

Bin da nen komplett unmarkierten Forstweg hochgefahren (wollte eigentlich zur Hüttenhohl...) und hab nur einmal kurz das grün-gelbe Kreuz gequert. Kann aber wirklich sein, dass da die selbe Truppe zugange war!
  @Optimizer: war wohl vor etwas längerer Zeit, als der besagte Pfad noch existierte wohl wirklich ein offizieller Aussichtspunkt (einer der ja eh schon sehr wenigen in der Kante). Die dort rumliegenden großen Mengen an auch schon älterem "Holzernteabfall" sind wirklich nervig und evtl. ja auch mit ein Grund, warum der Pfad dann aufgegeben wurde. Dürfte auch etwa so 2 Jahre her sein, als dort zum letzten Mal "geerntet" wurde.

Schicker neuer Hobel!


----------



## Optimizer (19. April 2013)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Ich muss übrigens sagen, obwohl ich weder babyblau noch weiß an einem Bike mag und auch gunsmoke nicht zu meinen Lieblings Elox-Farben gehört, finde ich das Endprodukt erstaunlich ansprechend
> 
> 
> Wenn die nötigen Teile rechtzeitig eintreffen und die Zusammenstellung funktionieren sollte, will ich den GB mit 1x9 fahren



Danke für das Lob. Gerade aus deinem Mund weiß ich das sehr zu schätzen.

 Deine 1x9 Pläne finde ich mutig. Generell kann man damit (oder 1x10) fahren. Aber damit machst du bergab und in der Ebene keine Geschwindigkeit. Und bergauf musst du fester treten.
Daher denke ich, dass im Tourenbereich (oder auch AM/ED) die Zweifach-Systeme nicht verschwinden werden.


----------



## Fibbs79 (19. April 2013)

XX1


----------



## Dutshlander (20. April 2013)

guru39 schrieb:


> [/video]


Hola, hab heut den Guru in freie Wilbahn gesichtet  Bischt schon wieder im Pott gewesen, nächstes mal bescheid sagen.
Groetjes D-Lander


----------



## Modenbachbiker (20. April 2013)

Fat Albert gegen Laufrad xxxL !!!


----------



## Bjoern_U. (20. April 2013)

Modenbachbiker schrieb:


> Fat Albert gegen Laufrad xxxL !!!


mit dem schmalen Fat Albert ist doch klar dass du sämtliche Wege zerstörst ! Der schneidet quasi den Boden auf !!!
Schäm dich !!!!

So ein dicker Reifen wie auf dem technischen Wunderwerk rollt wie ein Wölkchen über den empfindlichen Waldboden und sorgt damit für den genau richtigen Verdichtungsgrad damit keimende Samen fest genug in der Erde stecken. Dazu ein paar Tropfen ökologisch einwandfreiem Fairtrade Bio-Motorenöl und schon ist für ausreichend Düngung der zarten Plänzchen gesorgt.....


----------



## Optimizer (21. April 2013)

Was machen die Häschdner da? Triebtäter fangen?


----------



## Fibbs79 (21. April 2013)

Das war bestimmt @Rocklandbiker (Tannenwald)


----------



## Optimizer (21. April 2013)

Ist wohl schon die neue Werbeaktion: "Beim Kauf eines Tannenwaldbikes unterstützen sie die Patenschaft für einen Hektar Tannenwald"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyBiker (22. April 2013)

hab letztes we die gopro auf den heimischen trais einfach mal mitlaufen lassen...
waren ca 1700hm und 53km auf 2 bergen rund um heidelberg 
(bitte im kleinen fenster ansehen, habs mit dem konvertieren noch net so raus  )


----------



## Fibbs79 (22. April 2013)

bissel Trailpflege betrieben:




davor von fibbs79 auf Flickr




danach von fibbs79 auf Flickr

hatte ich danach dringend nötig 



powerd by ..... von fibbs79 auf Flickr


----------



## Radler-01 (23. April 2013)

ein Baum - ein Mann ..... 

und ´n Mann - ´ne Coke ... (bei 3°C ?)


----------



## 19Freerider97 (23. April 2013)

neues video in beerfelden
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/27954


----------



## guru39 (23. April 2013)

Weisserstein... vom letzten Samstach


----------



## lomo (23. April 2013)

Ich bin dann mal weg ... aus der Region ... aber nur für kurze Zeit 




gepackt von *lomo* auf Flickr


----------



## HeavyBiker (24. April 2013)

guru39 schrieb:


> Weisserstein... vom letzten Samstach


----------



## Fibbs79 (24. April 2013)

Motto heute: Trail gesucht - Wildschweine gefunden 




Schattenplätzle von fibbs79 auf Flickr




Aussicht genießen von fibbs79 auf Flickr




Little Suscrofa von fibbs79 auf Flickr


----------



## George_Oskar (24. April 2013)

Wo ist das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyBiker (25. April 2013)

wieder was vom königstuhl am vergangenen sonntag


----------



## Dddakk (25. April 2013)

Im Süden:


----------



## Casen (25. April 2013)

Heute morgen kurz in Trippstadt gewesen.


----------



## samafa (25. April 2013)

von meiner gestrigen Tour


----------



## guru39 (25. April 2013)

schönes Vid Heavy  
Hat mich schön in den Feierabend geschaukelt


----------



## Teufelstisch (25. April 2013)

@_Fibbs79_: Müsste oberhalb der Drei Felsen sein, oder!? Kam Obelix noch hinterher oder wartet er, bis sie ausgewachsen sind...?  Pfadtechnisch was gefunden? Wollte dort irgendwann auch mal raufkraxeln. Südlich, auf der anderen Seite der Queich "Am Kopf" gibt's ja übrigens auch ne relativ junge Schneise, am Gipfel finden sich sogar Spuren irgend einer ehemaligen Bebauuung (und ein Klohäuschen)...

  @_samafa_: Das letzte - Burgalbursprung bei Johanniskreuz?

Es grünt, man kann den Blättern förmlich beim Wachsen zusehen... Mit schönem Wetter ist ja jetzt leider erstmal wieder Schluss...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (25. April 2013)

Teufelstisch schrieb:


> @_Fibbs79_: Müsste oberhalb der Drei Felsen sein, oder!? Kam Obelix noch hinterher oder wartet er, bis sie ausgewachsen sind...?  Pfadtechnisch was gefunden? Wollte dort irgendwann auch mal raufkraxeln.



Richtig getippt!
Gefunden hab ich ein paar Trails, diese sind jedoch gesperrt. (Tierschutz etc..)
Ich würde mit der Wildschweinjagd noch etwas warten, sind ja gegrillt nicht größer als Chickenwings


----------



## Optimizer (25. April 2013)

Feierabend


----------



## Radde (25. April 2013)

beim Krötenbeobachten ein wenig rumgefilmt, die letzten 2 sind die besten


----------



## realScheff (25. April 2013)

@ Optimizer:

Schei$$e, ist das ein geiles Foto!


----------



## Bjoern_U. (25. April 2013)

Pfälzer im niederbayrischen Exil




Zimmernummer und Lektüre gegen Langeweile 




heutige Feierabendrunde, auf der dt. Flussseite (Inn) hoch, auf der österreicher Seite wieder zurück....mit Verpflegungsstopp im Biergarten 








nächste Woche muss ich mal auf Singletrailsuche gehen


----------



## #Nachtschicht. (25. April 2013)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> ...Ich würde mit der Wildschweinjagd noch etwas warten, sind ja gegrillt nicht größer als Chickenwings



Zwecks größerer Beute möchte ich euch den Eselsweg am Benjetal (NW) ans Herz legen.... hatte da heut Mittag eine Begegnung der anderen Art...da stand plötzlich ein Keiler 10m vor mir aufm Weg  so groß wie ein Bär...nee Pferd...nee 1er Golf..mindestens!.. Kuckt mich an und spaziert ins gegenüberliegende Gebüsch...hab dann auch gaaanz langsam wieder mit'm Atmen begonnen.

Der würde sich jedenfalls lohnen...


----------



## HeavyBiker (25. April 2013)

eben grad zurück gekommen... endlich mal wieder zeit gehabt in den sonnenuntergang zu reiten


----------



## samafa (26. April 2013)

@Teufelstisch
Ja, genau. 
Liegt ja auf meiner Hausrunde. 
Für mich war es, druch die grünliche Farbe des Wasser, ein Bild wert.


----------



## Optimizer (26. April 2013)

@samafa:
Deine Falkensteigtrailbilder....ist das der rechte Trail (MTB-Route1 / Weißes Kreuz) oder der linke (roter Balken!?!). Sieht "aufgeräumt" aus...


----------



## samafa (26. April 2013)

@Optimizer
ist der rechte Trail (weißes Kreuz/Tour 1). Wieso aufgräumt?
Sieht schon lange dort so aus.....

Auf welchem Berg stehsdenn Du 
Schöne Aussicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Optimizer (26. April 2013)

Ich war schon ewig nicht mehr auf Route 1 unterwegs, seit ich weggezogen bin. Neuerdings fahre ich auch nur noch den linken Trail. Der ist länger, schöner, dicker...

Die Aussicht auf der ich steh, ist die Langmühler Aussicht bei Lemberg.


----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (26. April 2013)

Teufelstisch schrieb:


> @_Fibbs79_: Müsste oberhalb der Drei Felsen sein, oder!? Kam Obelix noch hinterher oder wartet er, bis sie ausgewachsen sind...?  Pfadtechnisch was gefunden? Wollte dort irgendwann auch mal raufkraxeln. Südlich, auf der anderen Seite der Queich "Am Kopf" gibt's ja übrigens auch ne relativ junge Schneise, am Gipfel finden sich sogar Spuren irgend einer ehemaligen Bebauuung (und ein Klohäuschen)...



Da stand früher noch eine Holzhütte, diese wurde von ein paar Alten aus unserem Dorf in ihrer Jugendzeit errichtet und immer weiter ausgebaut. Da es aber auf der falschen Gemarkungsgrenze stand, wurde es irgendwann abgerissen. Da Klohäuschen durfte dagegen stehen bleiben.


----------



## samafa (26. April 2013)

@Optimizer
linker Weg roter Balken?!?
Wo geht denn da ein Weg ab mit rotem Balken 
grübelunstudier.....


----------



## Teufelstisch (26. April 2013)

Da war ja noch was mit 'nem Drachenfels-Fortbildungskurs: 





@_samafa_: Jep, auch erkannt am mystisch-blau-grünen Wasser! 

  @_Pfalzwaldgeist_: Danke für die Info, hätte gar nicht mit gerechnet, dass jemand was dazu weiß!  Tststs... die bösen Wilgartswiesener...! Das Klohäuschen steht ja wirklich knapp hinter der Grenze...


----------



## HeavyBiker (26. April 2013)

guru39 schrieb:


> schönes Vid Heavy
> Hat mich schön in den Feierabend geschaukelt



es geht doch nix über die tägliche dosis schüttelcam


----------



## Teufelstisch (26. April 2013)

Angesichts der Wettervorhersage heute sehr früh gestartet; am oberen Bildrand sieht man das schlechte Wetter dann auch schon aufziehen und für mehr als 15-20 min. Sonne hat es dann leider nicht mehr gereicht:


----------



## Kelme (26. April 2013)

Ich würde mich sonst nur wiederholen, aber die Bilder retten den Samstag.


----------



## samafa (27. April 2013)

@Teufelstisch
Hab mal ne Frage.....
Deine Bilder sind sehr schön. 
Nimmst Du sie immer auf wenn Du mit den Rad unterwegs bist???


----------



## Teufelstisch (27. April 2013)

@samafa: Danke, freut mich! Jep, alles hier gezeigte (und im Fotoalbum "Unnerwegs" abgelegte) entsteht während meiner Touren; ob ich jetzt bikender Fotograf oder fotografierender Biker bin, ist auch eher schwer zu beantworten.  Jedenfalls lassen sich so zwei Leidenschaften ideal miteinander kombinieren. In meinem Kopf spuken meistens immer mehrere aktuelle Ideen für das ein oder andere nächste Motiv herum; zur Verwirklichung plane und fahre ich dann meine Touren bei sich bietender Gelegenheit eben auch ganz bewusst danach!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rocklandbiker (28. April 2013)

@ Teufelstisch: sehr geile Pic`s


----------



## Radde (28. April 2013)

kurzfristige Wochenendumplanung führt manchmal zu guten Entscheidungen - spaßiges Wetter hatte's am Samstag in Beerfelden.


----------



## HeavyBiker (28. April 2013)

hi hi hi  ... sicher nicht viel los am lift 

ich war samstag garnicht biken , aus trotz weil petrus uns die sache so versaut hat... (naja gut cybercycling im studio  ) dafür war ich heut in der regenpause ganz entspannt etwas den hausberg rauf und runter biken


----------



## Joshua60 (29. April 2013)

Was, ganz alleine? Sonst bist Du doch auf solchen Bildern immer zu viert!


----------



## Kelme (29. April 2013)

Joshua60 schrieb:


> Was, ganz alleine? Sonst bist Du doch auf solchen Bildern immer zu viert!


VOLKER!! Das heißt du siehst die anderen gar nicht? Ich hab' Angst


----------



## Joshua60 (29. April 2013)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Optimizer (29. April 2013)

Uhrzeiten kann er auch nicht mehr lesen....


----------



## HeavyBiker (29. April 2013)

Kelme schrieb:


> VOLKER!! Das heißt du siehst die anderen gar nicht? Ich hab' Angst



haaa haaa haaa.....


----------



## kallrola (30. April 2013)

Hier ein kleines Video vom Bombenloch im schönen Freiburg.

https://vimeo.com/64894738


----------



## guru39 (30. April 2013)

Sorry... aber wenn ich schon sehe das da mit Karacho mit dem Auto auf den Parkplatz gebolzt wird


----------



## Mrjojo (30. April 2013)

Naja ich denke das sollte man nicht überbewerten. Passt halt besser zum Video. 

Ansonsten echt super gemacht!!  

Gruß


----------



## FR.Chicken (30. April 2013)

Hab auch mal eins

[ame="http://vimeo.com/64999812"]Biken  on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## guru39 (30. April 2013)

Mrjojo schrieb:


> Naja ich denke das sollte man nicht überbewerten. Passt halt besser zum Video.





......ich finde so etwas sollte überhaupt nicht in ein Video!


----------



## -Itchy- (30. April 2013)

kallrola schrieb:


> Hier ein kleines Video vom Bombenloch im schönen Freiburg.
> 
> https://vimeo.com/64894738


 

Geiles Video!
Geil gefahren! (mit dem Rad als auch mit dem Auto  )


----------



## Bjoern_U. (1. Mai 2013)

naja die Aktion mit dem VW Bus ist echt nicht das Gelbe vom Ei 
der Rest vom video ist ok, die Strecke sieht interessant aus


----------



## donnersberger (1. Mai 2013)

FR.Chicken schrieb:


> Hab auch mal eins
> 
> Biken  on Vimeo



Yeah T-Town


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kraft_werk (1. Mai 2013)

Landunter am Schafunter..




Der Gerät hat gewütet..




..und seine Spuren hinterlassen..


----------



## kraft_werk (1. Mai 2013)




----------



## Teufelstisch (1. Mai 2013)

Nachhaltige Forstwirtschaft... 

  @_Rocklandbiker_: Danke! 

An einem kühlen und durchweg grauen 1. Mai rüber nach Frankreich, einem bestimmten alten, schaurigen Gemäuer musste ich dann endlich auch mal nen Besuch abstatten:


----------



## Radler-01 (2. Mai 2013)

kraft_werk schrieb:


> ...Der Gerät hat gewütet.. ..und seine Spuren hinterlassen..


 
gibt´s die Bilder "irgendwo" zum Ausdrucken ?  Ich würde sie dann einlamiert mitnehmen als "Gegenargument"...


----------



## Optimizer (2. Mai 2013)

Teufelstisch schrieb:


> Nachhaltige Forstwirtschaft...
> 
> @_Rocklandbiker_: Danke!
> 
> An einem kühlen und durchweg grauen 1. Mai rüber nach Frankreich, einem bestimmten alten, schaurigen Gemäuer musste ich dann endlich auch mal nen Besuch abstatten:



Beinhaus in Schorbach? Gruselig, aber interessant.


----------



## kraft_werk (2. Mai 2013)

radler-01 schrieb:


> gibt´s die Bilder "irgendwo" zum Ausdrucken ?  Ich würde sie dann einlamiert mitnehmen als "Gegenargument"...



Nö, nur bei mir im Album.
Aber wenn du das unbedingt möchtest, schicke ich dir gerne eine Email..?!


----------



## Teufelstisch (2. Mai 2013)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Beinhaus in Schorbach? Gruselig, aber interessant.


 
Jep; isses!


----------



## Radler-01 (3. Mai 2013)

kraft_werk schrieb:


> Nö, nur bei mir im Album.
> Aber wenn du das unbedingt möchtest, schicke ich dir gerne eine Email..?!


 
unbedingt nicht, aber Du hast trotzdem ne PN - Danke


----------



## Kelme (3. Mai 2013)

Der ehemalige Singletrail ist die Spur zwischen den Spuren.




Oberer Singletrail von kelme_sis auf Flickr

Ein paar hundert Menschen könne sich das am 11. Mai live ansehen und ich habe keine Lust dieses Streckenstück zu verbergen und eine Umleitung zu suchen/finden. Das soll jede(r) sehen.


Kelme - ich pack' es nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Optimizer (3. Mai 2013)

Es wird Zeit für den runden Tisch...


----------



## HeavyBiker (3. Mai 2013)

unglaublich und ohne worte....


----------



## samafa (3. Mai 2013)

Von gestern










und so sieht es auch bei uns aus, wenn der Forst da war. 




Aber immer schön die MTB'ler beschimpfen


----------



## Optimizer (3. Mai 2013)

Ist das nicht sogar MTB-Park Route 1 parallel zur Strasse zwischen Leimen und Kreuzung B48?

Wobei es da jeden Frühling dort so aussieht. Kenn ich eigentlich nicht anders dort....


----------



## HeavyBiker (3. Mai 2013)

1. mai tour mit junior .... den königstuhl geentert


----------



## HeavyBiker (3. Mai 2013)

und noch eins von heut auf der HD freeride strecke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerandereJan (3. Mai 2013)

Schön Spass in den Backen....so muss das!


----------



## Fibbs79 (3. Mai 2013)

Endlich wieder schöne Bilder.


----------



## HeavyBiker (4. Mai 2013)

ok ... dann noch eins hinterher


----------



## Kelme (4. Mai 2013)

Jetzt bin ich gespannt, was Joshua schreibt. Einer? Vier?


----------



## ytsan (4. Mai 2013)

@HeavyBiker: Kansas Killzone?!?


----------



## HeavyBiker (4. Mai 2013)

hi hi ... ja bin auch gespannt was joshua sieht.... oder auch nicht sieht 

@ ytsan

ja ist ein killzone jersey


----------



## samafa (4. Mai 2013)

So ausiehen tut es erst seit diesem Winter.
Kenne die Strecke schon seit 2009.
Finds einfach ne Sauerei.
Klar die einen wollen ihr Heizmaterial und die anderen ihre Plantagewirtschaft ernten.
Was spricht aber dagegen, das die verantwortlichen denn Weg wieder Instand setzen.
Aber nö, der bleibt dann so wie er ist.


----------



## BejayMTB (4. Mai 2013)

Einweihungsevent des Forstweg-Asphalt Radweg, ah, MTB Netzes Neckar-Odenwald (oder so ähnlich, der BGM war sich meist nicht so sicher)


----------



## Joshua60 (4. Mai 2013)

Es ist ganz klar einer, der vier Biker verfolgt. Ich bin ja nicht blind 
Der Drop ist ja schön geworden!


----------



## 19Freerider97 (5. Mai 2013)

Der 2.Teil ist fertig!
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w8Qvn8hZAbQ"]GoPro - Keep On Riding#2 - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Optimizer (5. Mai 2013)

Kelme schrieb:


> Jetzt bin ich gespannt, was Joshua schreibt. Einer? Vier?


Also ich seh da eindeutig fünf....oder 4,2....


----------



## pheelax (5. Mai 2013)

Ich habe auch mal bewegte Bilder zum herzeigen. Haben testweise mal ein bisschen gefilmt, nur hat dann der Akku ziemlich schnell schlapp gemacht 
Das nächste mal gibts dann hoffentlich einen längeren Clip.


----------



## 01wheeler (5. Mai 2013)

Etwas für die Eingangfraktion

http://gentlemensreport.nzz.ch/articles/sport/


----------



## kraft_werk (6. Mai 2013)

..am Sonntach nochmal heimlich für den Samstach trainiert..





..und dabei das schöne Wetter genossen


----------



## samafa (7. Mai 2013)

Leimener Hubertusfelsen







und der Weg geht weiter


----------



## Optimizer (7. Mai 2013)

Hubertuswand ist ein schöner Pfad. Leider nicht sinnig zum Fahren wegen der vielen Treppen auf- und wieder ab. Irgendsoein Fetischist hat sich da aber mal vor ein paar Jahren ausgetobt:


----------



## Fibbs79 (8. Mai 2013)

Dahn von fibbs79 auf Flickr




Sanduhr oleh fibbs79, di Flickr




Lewwerknepp oleh fibbs79, di Flickr


----------



## metalfreak (9. Mai 2013)

Nach langer Zeit hab ich wieder ein Video IN der Region gedreht mit essenziellem Inhalt 

https://vimeo.com/65809842


----------



## Merethrond (9. Mai 2013)

Meine heutige gute Tat.
Trailpflege. War mal ein schöner großer Haufen Steine.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bjoern_U. (9. Mai 2013)

hast du jetzt die Steine hingelegt oder da auf der Seite weggeräumt ?

Aber das sieht doch nach einem netten Absprung aus, zumindest nicht nach etwas das einem mit dem Bike wirklich aufhält


----------



## Merethrond (9. Mai 2013)

weggeräumt. Da sieht man mal wieder das man alles von zwei Seiten sehen kann.


----------



## rmfausi (9. Mai 2013)

Ich hätte es auch aufgeräumt. Als Absprung sieht/sah es mehr als merkwürdig aus.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Bjoern_U. (9. Mai 2013)

ach was, das Torque kommt da drüber ! 
man hätte natürlich auch ein gescheiten Absprung bauen können


----------



## HeavyBiker (9. Mai 2013)

metalfreak schrieb:


> Nach langer Zeit hab ich wieder ein Video IN der Region gedreht mit essenziellem Inhalt
> 
> https://vimeo.com/65809842




soooo geil das video !!! und absolut auf den punkt gebracht 

übrigens ich liebe diese schorle gläser kann man die wo kaufen außer auf den weinfesten mitgehen lassen?


----------



## Joshua60 (9. Mai 2013)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> ach was, das Torque kommt da drüber !
> man hätte natürlich auch ein gescheiten Absprung bauen können


Ich finde es toll, wenn man das Baumaterial schön sortiert hingelegt gekommt. Da lässt sich bestimmt was Haltbares bauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bjoern_U. (9. Mai 2013)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> übrigens ich liebe diese schorle gläser kann man die wo kaufen


des sin Dubbegläser ! 
bekummscht in de oischlägische Haushalts Geschäfde zu kaafe

Schorlegläser gibt es u.a. von hier
www.haardtware.de
und des sogar gleich mit Mischanleitung oder Sprachkurs für Nichtpfälzer 



HeavyBiker schrieb:


> außer auf den weinfesten mitgehen lassen?


bah pfui, wer macht den sowas....


----------



## Kelme (9. Mai 2013)

Mit Dubbegläser kaufen würde ich jetzt noch ein paar Tage abwarten.
Nur so.


----------



## Joshua60 (9. Mai 2013)

So, so!


----------



## HeavyBiker (9. Mai 2013)

ok dann warte ich mal


----------



## realScheff (9. Mai 2013)

metalfreak schrieb:


> Nach langer Zeit hab ich wieder ein Video IN der Region gedreht mit essenziellem Inhalt
> 
> https://vimeo.com/65809842



  ich könnt mir das Video de ganze dag lang angugge


----------



## Kelme (9. Mai 2013)

Sehr feiner Film. 
Schorle mit Hipsterwasser .


----------



## Teufelstisch (10. Mai 2013)

@_metalfreak_: 

Apropos Flüssigkeiten - verdurstet wär ich heute auf meiner Runde heute jedenfalls nicht, immerhin wurde mir 2x von Bollerwagentrupps was angeboten... 

Die Sonne hat sich gut versteckt; aber kurz vor der Haustür hab ich sie dann doch noch erwischt!


----------



## LatteMacchiato (10. Mai 2013)

metalfreak schrieb:


> Nach langer Zeit hab ich wieder ein Video IN der Region gedreht mit essenziellem Inhalt
> 
> https://vimeo.com/65809842



Pälzer Woi unn Saarlännisches Wasser


----------



## jengo78 (10. Mai 2013)

metalfreak schrieb:


> Nach langer Zeit hab ich wieder ein Video IN der Region gedreht mit essenziellem Inhalt
> 
> https://vimeo.com/65809842




Ist bei Euch noch Winter?Bei der Mischung ist es für mich ne klare Winterschorle


----------



## metalfreak (10. Mai 2013)

Danke für den Schorle-Lob 

Gestern bei einigermaßen gutem Wetter auf der Haardt gewesen und in Begleitung von Schorle ein wenig gefilmt: https://vimeo.com/65892863


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyBiker (10. Mai 2013)

bissi viel slomo aber trotzdem schick


----------



## Teufelstisch (14. Mai 2013)

mal wieder vorbei am Wildsaufelsen:





...und ne neue Sitzgelegenheit entdeckt:


----------



## Optimizer (15. Mai 2013)

Teufelstisch schrieb:


> mal wieder vorbei am Wildsaufelsen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich muss immer wieder "lächeln", wenn ich das Schild in der Ecke da sehe....


----------



## Fibbs79 (15. Mai 2013)

Ich bei diesem hier: Wild sauf Elsen


----------



## Teufelstisch (15. Mai 2013)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Ich muss immer wieder "lächeln", wenn ich das Schild in der Ecke da sehe....


 
Ist halt - wie so vieles - offenbar individuell interpretierbar...! Naja, die goldenen Zeiten des Pfälzerwaldes sind wohl eh bald definitiv vorüber.


----------



## samafa (15. Mai 2013)

Teufelstisch schrieb:


> Ist halt - wie so vieles - offenbar individuell interpretierbar...! Naja, die goldenen Zeiten des Pfälzerwaldes sind wohl eh bald definitiv vorüber.


 

wie meinste des???


----------



## ytsan (15. Mai 2013)

> Ich muss immer wieder "lächeln", wenn ich das Schild in der Ecke da sehe....


In der Mitte des "Ewigen" steht auch so eins rum


----------



## Optimizer (15. Mai 2013)

Am Kuhpfad (dort wo er von schmal auf breit wechselt) stehen auch zwei und zudem noch falsch, nämlich 500m außerhalb der Zone. Es haben sich diverse Hwt'er Waldbesitzer und Jäger bereits beschwert.


----------



## Markus (MW) (15. Mai 2013)

Teufelstisch schrieb:


> [/COLOR][/U]



Äm, sind die Schuhe eine Spende von Antje aus Holland?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (15. Mai 2013)

Heidelberch is sooo schön zum Baiken... deshalb mal wieder ein Video


----------



## Pfalz-freeride (16. Mai 2013)

Teufelstisch schrieb:


> Ist halt - wie so vieles - offenbar individuell interpretierbar...!



Wie siehts denn eigentlich konkret gesetzlich aus mit dem Biken in der Kernzone. Bin am Wochenende die blau-weise Markierung vom Hermersberger Hof Richtung Gräfenstein abgefahren und durfte mir dann nen Tadel von einem pflichtbewussten Wandersmann anhören. 
"In der Kernzone sollte man an das Mountainbike nicht mal denken"
Was darf ich jetzt wirklich dort und was nicht?

Ironisch übrigens, dass das ganze vor der Kulisse eines umgemähten Nadelwalds stattfand. Gefällt im Rahmen des Naturschutzes, weil die Bäume dort nicht heimisch sind.

Das gleiche Bild beim zurückpedalieren übers grüne Kreuz. Das Kernzonenschild dass irgendwann am Pfad steht war rausgeschraubt und nen Kilometer später stand ich vor einer schönen neuen Lichtung. Das Stammholz war weg, der Rest liegt noch. Zum rausziehen sind die Maschinen offenbar mehrfach den etwa 25° steilen Hang hoch und unter, jedenfalls haben auf 50 m fünf mal Reifenpaare den Pfad aufgerissen... Kernzone ...


----------



## el Zimbo (17. Mai 2013)

So lange da kein explizites Schild aufgestellt ist, gilt überall im Pfälzerwald das Landeswaldgesetz.
Also rein offiziell - für mich gelten eher die Trailrules, die ich schon angewandt habe, bevor sie veröffentlicht waren;
und in dem Zusammenhang: der Wald ist für alle da.


----------



## <NoFear> (17. Mai 2013)

Teufelstisch schrieb:


> @_metalfreak_:
> 
> Apropos Flüssigkeiten - verdurstet wär ich heute auf meiner Runde heute jedenfalls nicht, immerhin wurde mir 2x von Bollerwagentrupps was angeboten...
> 
> Die Sonne hat sich gut versteckt; aber kurz vor der Haustür hab ich sie dann doch noch erwischt!



Geiles FOTO


----------



## Optimizer (17. Mai 2013)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> So lange da kein explizites Schild aufgestellt ist, gilt überall im Pfälzerwald das Landeswaldgesetz.
> Also rein offiziell - für mich gelten eher die Trailrules, die ich schon anhewandt habe, bevor sie veröffentlicht waren;
> und in dem Zusammenhang: der Wald ist für alle da.





Pfalz-freeride schrieb:


> Wie siehts denn eigentlich konkret gesetzlich aus mit dem Biken in der Kernzone. Bin am Wochenende die blau-weise Markierung vom Hermersberger Hof Richtung Gräfenstein abgefahren und durfte mir dann nen Tadel von einem pflichtbewussten Wandersmann anhören.
> "In der Kernzone sollte man an das Mountainbike nicht mal denken"
> Was darf ich jetzt wirklich dort und was nicht?
> 
> ...



Also, generell hat Zimbo Recht. Für die Kernzone gilt dasselbe wie für den restlichen Pfälzerwald. Aber das heißt im Klartext: Auf Pfade haben die Radfahrer nichts zu suchen.
Für die Kernzone explizit dürfen nur noch die Hauptwege genutzt werden. Beim Forst konnte mir allerdings noch niemand erklären, wie ich die Hauptwege von den "Nichthauptwegen" unterscheiden kann. Im Zieglertal beispielsweise wurde mir erklärt, dürfte ich nur die PWV-Markierungen, den Radweg zum Gräfenstein, sowie den Ziehweg vom "Pawillon" zum Parkplatz Schäferei nutzen.

@grünes Kreuz: Der Trailabschnitt von der Schäferei hoch an den Jagdfelsen vorbei liegt voll in der Kernzone. Sobald du oben auf der Lichtung/dem breiten Forstweg ankommst bist du wieder außerhalb und es darf geholzt werden, was der Wald hergibt. @blau-weiß: Welchen Abschnitt bist du denn gefahren? Kompliziert wirds, da die Markierung teil umgelegt ist und "alte Abschnitte" nun als "UR-WALDPFAD" wirklich nicht befahren werden dürfen. Gesperrt für alles außer Fußvolk ist explizit der Teil vom Parkplatz Schäferei bis runter ins Warthenbachtal Richtung Königswoog(die Umleitung erfolgt über den Radweg). Der Trailabschnitt hoch bis "auf der Spalt" ist wieder "grau", also nicht explizit gesperrt. Ab da ist blau-weiß ja umgelegt über den breiten Forst(meister)weg nördlich vom "Schmalen Hals". Die ursprüngliche Markierung läuft ja südlich bis zum Luitpoldstein, ist wieder "UR-WALDPFAD" und explizit gesperrt, wobei ich den letzten Herbst gefah....äääh getragen hab, weil da mittlerweile nixmehr mit fahren ist. Schade um dieses Kleinod an Trail.....


----------



## Teufelstisch (17. Mai 2013)

@<NoFear>: Merci! 

"Ein Blick ins Gesetz erleichtert die Rechtsfindung". Da ich mich jetzt nur äußerst kurz eingelesen habe natürlich wie immer alles ohne Gewähr! 

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pf%C3%A4lzerwald#Biosph.C3.A4renreservat

Die Verordnung - interessant bes. § 7 und 8.

Aus meiner Sicht ergibt sich daraus kein ausdrückliches Verbot, sich dort aufzuhalten oder zu Fuß bzw. per Rad fortzubewegen; nach § 7 Abs. 3 in Kernzonen dann alles auf eigene Gefahr. Dass man als MTB'er auf nem Pfad aufgrund des nicht vollzogenen Landeswaldgesetzes (insb. § 22) im Prinzip nur geduldet ist, ändert daran auch nichts. Zumal ich Absatz 3 zur Not gerne mal wegen diverser verletzter Gleichheitsgrundsätze vom BVerfG geklärt haben möchte. Was ein "Waldweg" ist, ist natürlich auch geklärt (§ 3 Absatz 7).

Hmmm... ich hätte doch eher versuchen sollen, Forst- statt Steuerrecht zu studieren! 

Achja: wenn, dann bitte dann im passenden Thread weitermachen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 19Freerider97 (17. Mai 2013)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1376707
entstand gestern abend


----------



## samafa (19. Mai 2013)

mal in die Runde....

Weiß jemand von euch wo in Leimen der "Schwarzbachtalblick" sein soll


----------



## Kelme (19. Mai 2013)

Das ist eine feine Ecke. Schau dir in der Topo-Karte mal die Region an. Das Schwarzbachtal verläuft von Johanniskreuz grob in Richtung Süd/Südost quasi "unterhalb" von Leimen vorbei. Da hat es ein paar feine Passagen.


----------



## Teufelstisch (19. Mai 2013)

samafa schrieb:


> mal in die Runde....
> 
> Weiß jemand von euch wo in Leimen der "Schwarzbachtalblick" sein soll


 
Ich war da mal glaub ich letzten Herbst; so richtig viel "Blick" hat man da aber wirklich nicht (reichte noch nicht mal für'n Foto)...  Genausowenig wie beim Pendant auf'm Dreisommerberg in der Nähe von Waldfischbach-B. Wegtechnisch auch schwer zu erklären; ab und an steht in der Kante aber sogar'n Hinweisschild. Leimen raus kreuzt ja die MTB-Park-Route, dort dann links in die Prärie. Wenn du dich grob an der Westflanke des Kemmeterbergs (nördlich des Behängtköpfels) hälst, müsstest du ihn irgendwann finden (in der Spitze des westlichsten Ausläufers).


----------



## 19Freerider97 (19. Mai 2013)

kurz clip von uns
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C5W7y6CzgCM"]6undZwanzig BOOOMM! (90 Seconds Freeride Clip) - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## lomo (19. Mai 2013)

Bei den Franzmännern war das Wetter heute auch nicht so prall ;-)




Taubensee von *lomo* auf Flickr


----------



## Optimizer (20. Mai 2013)

samafa schrieb:


> mal in die Runde....
> 
> Weiß jemand von euch wo in Leimen der "Schwarzbachtalblick" sein soll





Teufelstisch schrieb:


> Ich war da mal glaub ich letzten Herbst; so richtig viel "Blick" hat man da aber wirklich nicht (reichte noch nicht mal für'n Foto)...  Genausowenig wie beim Pendant auf'm Dreisommerberg in der Nähe von Waldfischbach-B. Wegtechnisch auch schwer zu erklären; ab und an steht in der Kante aber sogar'n Hinweisschild. Leimen raus kreuzt ja die MTB-Park-Route, dort dann links in die Prärie. Wenn du dich grob an der Westflanke des Kemmeterbergs (nördlich des Behängtköpfels) hälst, müsstest du ihn irgendwann finden (in der Spitze des westlichsten Ausläufers).



Ich war mal dort vor so zwei, drei Jahren... war damals sogar (noch?) ausgeschildert. Aber mit "Blick" ist da wirklich nichts. Ich glaub ein Geländer ist dort, vor Waldkulisse. Du musst MTB-Park-Route 1 folgen. Vor dem alten Sportplatz geht es dann links auf den Kemmeterberg.


----------



## radon-biker-qlt (20. Mai 2013)

guru39 schrieb:


> Heidelberch is sooo schön zum Baiken... deshalb mal wieder ein Video




Hi guru,

würdest du mir verraten, wo genau der Trail auf dem Video ist?
Oder hast du dazu evtl. noch einen GPS-Track?

Vielen Dank

Gruss 
Radon-Biker


----------



## Teufelstisch (20. Mai 2013)

@lomo: "Nicht so prall" ist gut. Ich krieg so langsam insb. beim Blick auf die Vorhersagen Novemberdepressionen!  Ist der Turm auf'm Grand Wintersberg wieder zugänglich?


----------



## lomo (20. Mai 2013)

@Teufelstisch: Der Turm scheint zugänglich zu sein. War nicht droben gewesen, wegen der wettertechnsich eingeschränkten Aussicht.




Grand Wintersberg 1 von *lomo* auf Flickr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (20. Mai 2013)

Aus der Rubrik "heute unterwegs"

eine Neuzüchtung gefunden ... 




Neuzüchtung von *lomo* auf Flickr

Am Frauenbrunnen vorbeigekommen ... tote Hose, wie immer!




Tote Hose von *lomo* auf Flickr


----------



## Radler-01 (21. Mai 2013)

lomo schrieb:


> Aus der Rubrik "heute unterwegs"
> 
> eine Neuzüchtung gefunden ...
> 
> ...


 
Das kann ja nur Fusel werden, wenn gleich im Tetrapak angebaut wird - wundert mich nur, das es keine 3 l-Packung ist


----------



## Teufelstisch (21. Mai 2013)

@lomo: Danke für die Info; als ich da das letzte Mal war, stand'n Bauzaun drum. Und die Tetrapaks hab ich schon öfter gesehen; ist wohl ne Art Frostschutz - und der wird ja demnächst wieder'n ernstzunehmendes Thema.  

Die "Wonne" im Monat Mai fand in diesem Jahr an einem Samstag Nachmittag statt:


----------



## metalfreak (21. Mai 2013)

Für alle die in Winterberg waren oder auch nicht


----------



## guru39 (21. Mai 2013)

metalfreak schrieb:


> Für alle die in Winterberg waren oder auch nicht




Wenn eine kleine Kritik erlaubt ist 

Ich würde nicht ständig die Musik wechseln, sondern ein (das) Thema beibehalten.

Ansonsten sehr ......


----------



## Optimizer (22. Mai 2013)

Das heißt Krütük, du Gümbül!


----------



## guru39 (22. Mai 2013)

Eiweiß


----------



## Optimizer (22. Mai 2013)

Flugrennratt-Tsüglo-Studie:


----------



## DIRK SAYS (22. Mai 2013)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Markus (MW) (22. Mai 2013)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Flugrennratt-Tsüglo-Studie:



Perfekt


----------



## HeavyBiker (22. Mai 2013)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Flugrennratt-Tsüglo-Studie:




NICE 

ok .... also DAS macht mir lust sowas auch zu probieren...
OMG ... NOCH ein bike


----------



## Optimizer (22. Mai 2013)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> NICE
> 
> ok .... also DAS macht mir lust sowas auch zu probieren...
> OMG ... NOCH ein bike



Machs nicht. Du wirst ausgelacht, vielzitiert und am Schluss beschimpft man dich als Rennradfahrer....


----------



## HeavyBiker (22. Mai 2013)

stimmt auch wieder... aber meinen dackelschneider hab ich ja verkauft, also ein platz wäre noch frei ....hmmmmmm


----------



## Bjoern_U. (22. Mai 2013)

Optimizer schrieb:


> am Schluss beschimpft man dich als Rennradfahrer....


Sind das nicht eher Drecks-Rennradfahrer??  :d


----------



## lomo (22. Mai 2013)

Markus (MW) schrieb:


> Perfekt



Naja, der Gesichtsausdruck auf dem letzten Bild der Sequenz ... 
Aber sonst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radler-01 (23. Mai 2013)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Flugrennratt-Tsüglo-Studie:


 

Baggy-Pants aufm Rennratt - sehr stylish  (wird bestimmt der neue Trend auf Malle im Frühjahr 2014)


----------



## Optimizer (23. Mai 2013)

radler-01 schrieb:


> Baggy-Pants


Also _Baggy_-Pants sind schon was anderes...


----------



## goflo (23. Mai 2013)

Du meinst diese Vollschiss-Hosen?


----------



## Radler-01 (23. Mai 2013)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Also _Baggy_-Pants sind schon was anderes...


 

hast ja Recht, es sind Bikeshorts - aber es klingt halt "spektakulärer" auf´m RRC ...


----------



## Optimizer (23. Mai 2013)

wasnjetzt RCC wieder????


----------



## Radler-01 (23. Mai 2013)

RRC - Renn Ratt Crosser


----------



## Houschter (23. Mai 2013)

Fragen? Ich!

Wer issn nu Baggy Pant?  Ich kenn blos Betty Page...


----------



## Radler-01 (23. Mai 2013)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Also _Baggy_-Pants sind schon was anderes...


 
(ganz so falsch lag ich aber doch nicht :
http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/...im-test-9-baggys-und-9-bibshorts.781966.2.htm)


----------



## Radler-01 (23. Mai 2013)

Houschter schrieb:


> Fragen? Ich!
> 
> Wer issn nu Baggy Pant?  Ich kenn blos Betty Page...


 
sonst niemanden ?  tsstsstss


----------



## Optimizer (23. Mai 2013)

radler-01 schrieb:


> (ganz so falsch lag ich aber doch nicht :
> http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/...im-test-9-baggys-und-9-bibshorts.781966.2.htm)


Gut, dass ich s'Abo gekündigt hab....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (23. Mai 2013)




----------



## Markus (MW) (23. Mai 2013)

optimizer schrieb:


> gut, dass ich s'abo gekündigt hab....



"das gefällt mir"


----------



## Teufelstisch (25. Mai 2013)

Wann wird's mal wieder richtig Sommer...?!


----------



## lomo (25. Mai 2013)

teufelstisch schrieb:


> wann wird's mal wieder richtig sommer...?!
> [



2014


----------



## strandi (25. Mai 2013)

lomo schrieb:


> 2014



Optimist


----------



## Carnologe (25. Mai 2013)

Also hier in LU ist blauer Himmel und Sonnenschein angesagt


----------



## Biofipps (25. Mai 2013)

Ja das stimmt und leider hatte ich nur Zeit für ne kleine stadtrunde... Weißt du warum heute die blaue Staatsgewalt so zahlreich tief fliegt? Wohl nicht wegen Champions league oder?


----------



## Carnologe (25. Mai 2013)

Vielleicht möchte man uns des London Vorfalls wegen Sicherheit suggerieren?


----------



## Teufelstisch (25. Mai 2013)

Suggestion ist auch ein passender Ausdruck;  mir persönlich vermitteln (zahlreiche) Polizisten auch alles andere als ein Gefühl von "Sicherheit", aber dat iss'n anderes Thema...

Heute mal wieder: Schauerhopping bei tropisch-heißen 11 Grad. Den Petrus könnten'se auch von mir aus so langsam mal in Beugehaft nehmen oder nach Guantanamera fliegen; auch ne Form von Terror, dieses mistkalte, nasse Sch...wetter! 





Der Rodalber Wandertag und der Radelspaß im Sickingerland wurden schonmal angesichts des Dauerregen-Vollherbst-/Spätwinterwetters für Morgen abgesagt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Optimizer (25. Mai 2013)

Also ich konnte heute bei Sonnenschein baggern. So wie dein Bild von der Lemberger Burg aussieht, ist das alles bei mir vorbeigezogen. Heißt ja nicht umsonst: In Ruppertsweiler hat es kein Wetter...


----------



## Deleted 139833 (25. Mai 2013)

Hinten rechts wohnt Bilbo Beutlin!


----------



## lomo (25. Mai 2013)

Recht früh auf der Tour heute hat das Schienbein mal wieder beeindruckenden Kontakt mit dem Nicoblei-Geröhr ... der Klügere gibt halt nach. Das wird mal wieder ne ordentliche Beule geben ... am Schienbein :-(




Einschlag- von *lomo* auf Flickr

Unterwegs hab ich dann mal noch überzählige Deko vom Marathon eingesammelt ...




abdekorieren von *lomo* auf Flickr

... und durch den Schorle sah das Wetter gar nicht sooo grau aus ;-)




Durchblick von *lomo* auf Flickr


----------



## HeavyBiker (25. Mai 2013)

hard_ride schrieb:


> Hinten rechts wohnt Bilbo Beutlin!



haaa haaa haaa das ist ja mal voll geil


----------



## Teufelstisch (25. Mai 2013)

@Opti: doch, habt ihr; ich hab voriges Jahr bei ähnlichem Wetter auch mal ne gute Stunde auf der Treppe des Ruppertsteins verbracht.  Heute haben mich die dunkleren Flecken jedenfalls regelrecht verfolgt; wenigstens schiffte es nicht ganz so stark wie gestern im Sommerwald...

Nach nem längeren Regenhalt unterm Dach des kleinen Bahnhofs in Hinterweidenthal gings rauf zur Gräfenstein; da war heute auch mal etwas mehr los als sonst:


----------



## `Smubob´ (27. Mai 2013)

Teufelstisch schrieb:


> Den Petrus könnten'se auch von mir aus so langsam mal in Beugehaft nehmen oder nach Guantanamera fliegen;


Was du meinst, ist "Guantanamo"  Aber ansonsten stimme ich dir zu  Meine Lieblingssprüche sind zur Zeit "Petrus ist ein A-loch" und "Der kleine November möchte bitte im Mai abgeholt werden"  Dreggswedder...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joah (27. Mai 2013)

gugg mo naus, die sunn schoint!


----------



## Optimizer (27. Mai 2013)

Teufelstisch schrieb:


> oder nach Guantanamera fliegen


Ist das nicht da neue 6-Sitzer-Porsche-Modell????


----------



## Fibbs79 (27. Mai 2013)

Nase läuft endlich nicht mehr 




Falkenstein von fibbs79 auf Flickr




Do geht's lang von fibbs79 auf Flickr




Sitzplätzel von fibbs79 auf Flickr




Blick niwwer von fibbs79 auf Flickr




Blick riwwer von fibbs79 auf Flickr


----------



## `Smubob´ (27. Mai 2013)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Ist das nicht da neue 6-Sitzer-Porsche-Modell????


Der gehört auch nach Guantanamo wg. schwerster optischer Umweltverschmutzung 




Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Do geht's lang


Sieht schäi aus do! 




Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Blick niwwer


Dem Baujahr entsprechend Panaracer Smoke & Dart?


----------



## Fibbs79 (27. Mai 2013)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Dem Baujahr entsprechend Panaracer Smoke & Dart?



Die Reifen sind so alt 
bräuchte die Neuauflage von den Reifen -> weiß jemand wo die lieferbar sind??


----------



## Optimizer (27. Mai 2013)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Falkenstein von fibbs79 auf Flickr



Jetzt kommt wieder der Kultur-Mediävist-Hansel zum Vorschein:

Ist das der hintere Teil vom Falkenstein, der in keiner Literatur vorkommt und ebenfalls Bebauungsmerkmale aufweißt!?!


----------



## Fibbs79 (27. Mai 2013)

Wo da jetzt vorne und hinten ist????

Ist jedenfalls ein kleines Felschen, Bebauungsmerkmale konnte ich auch keine finden.
Er befindet sich direkt neben Dimbach auf dem Dimberg.

Neue Felsenliteratur bekomm ich die Tage, vielleicht finde ich darin etwas? -> KLICK


----------



## Optimizer (27. Mai 2013)

Sorry... Falkenstein mit Falkenburg verwechselt.....


----------



## guru39 (28. Mai 2013)

upps.....


----------



## Radde (28. Mai 2013)

Gefilmt von unserm Hobbyinvaliden Frogy irgendwann an Ostern, der Schnitt war so ne Art Gemeinschaftsprojekt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teufelstisch (29. Mai 2013)

Zur Abwechslung mal wieder ein wenig durch die Wälder der Nordvogesen getreift; hauptsächlich um mal zu kucken, was die Sanierung der Waldeck so macht. Hatte schon ein wenig Hoffnung, weil der Bergfried bei der letzten Vorbeifahrt mit'm Renner nicht mehr eingerüstet war. Wird jedenfalls noch fleißig gewerkelt.









An der Falkenstein steht das Verbotsschild unten auch noch (weswegen ich mir die Auffahrt gespart habe); beide sollten ja wenn mich nichts täuscht 2013 wieder zugänglich sein. Danach wäre dann die Groß-Arnsburg an der Reihe.

Noch'n schöner Weiher hinter'm Kachler:


----------



## HeavyBiker (29. Mai 2013)

Radde schrieb:


> Gefilmt von unserm Hobbyinvaliden Frogy irgendwann an Ostern, der Schnitt war so ne Art Gemeinschaftsprojekt.



fluffig gefahren


----------



## Optimizer (29. Mai 2013)

@Teufelstisch:
Uii....wäre echt goil, wenn man wieder auf den Bergfried der Waldeck könnte. Schön, dass du den Nordostfels abgelichtet hast. Da geht man meistens einfach dran vorbei...

Wenn das Wetter morgen mitspielt, geht ich mit meinem kleinen Entdecker morgen die Ecke Lützelhardt-Bayrisch Windstein-rocher fortifiées de Steinberg unsicher machen.

Warst du schon mal auf dem Steinberg? Ist echt ne interessante "Anlage"....wenn man die Spuren am und auf dem Fels zu lesen weiß.

Hab auch die Woche irgendwo auf ner französischen Webseite nen schönen Aussichtspunkt über Stürzelbronn gesehen, wo ich auch mal hinwill.


----------



## Teufelstisch (29. Mai 2013)

Den Nordostfels hab ich vor 2 Jahren bei meinem Erstbesuch tatsächlich übersehen...  Mangels Zutrittmöglichkeit vorne musste ich dieses Mal ja auch eh nach Alternativen suchen. Ob der Bergfried dann überhaupt wieder betreten werden kann bin ich mir gar nicht so sicher, immerhin haben die eins der Fensterchen auf der Südwestseite zugemauert bzw. noch nicht wieder geöffnet. 

Steinberg steht auf meiner Liste, hatte bislang auf den Karten aber keine Wege oder Pfade dort rauf gefunden. Kommt man auf die Felsen ohne Kletterzeug rauf?! Auch beeindruckend in der Ecke ist ja der Windsteiner Fels unterhalb des Bayrisch-Windsteins.

Meinst wohl den Ausblick vom Kreuzberg? War da mal voriges Jahr, leider schon ein wenig zugewachsen. Am Osthang gibt's überm Hützelhof auch ne (gerodete) Aussicht Richtung Bremendell. Dann mal viel Spaß morgen!


----------



## Optimizer (29. Mai 2013)

Teufelstisch schrieb:


> Steinberg steht auf meiner Liste, hatte bislang auf den Karten aber keine Wege oder Pfade dort rauf gefunden. Kommt man auf die Felsen ohne Kletterzeug rauf?! Auch beeindruckend in der Ecke ist ja der Windsteiner Fels unterhalb des Bayrisch-Windsteins.



OSM zeigt nen Pfad. Das werde ich morgen besser wissen. Bin immer querfeldein rauf. Der unter (erste) Fels ist einfach ne lange spitze Nadel. Der zweite mittlere hat an der Südostseite in drei-vier Metern Höhe den Beginn einer Steintreppe. Oben hats dann mehrere Balkenauflagen und die geniale Zisterne, die teils unter nem Felsüberhang liegt. Kommt man nur mit Kletterzeugs rauf.
Der obere, letzte und große Fels hat ebenfalls den Beginn einer Felsentreppe ab drei-vier Meter auf der Südostseite. Aber irgendwo am Ostende ist ein Spalt, an dem man sich hochhieven kann. Auf dem Fels sieht man auch, wie damals versucht wurde, die Anlage zu zerstören (Abmeiselspuren, um Überhänge abstürzen zu lassen). Unten im Südosten liegen auch einige Trümmer, die von dieser Aktion stammen.
Ich hab in dunkler Erinnerung, dass es an dem Felsen auch ein "mittelalterliches Graffitti" gibt, ein herausgemeißeltes Gesicht. Bin mir aber nicht mehr ganz sicher. Wenn du willst, kann ich dir mal Literatur mit Lageplänen zukommen lassen.



Teufelstisch schrieb:


> Meinst wohl den Ausblick vom Kreuzberg? War da mal voriges Jahr, leider schon ein wenig zugewachsen. Am Osthang gibt's überm Hützelhof auch ne (gerodete) Aussicht Richtung Bremendell. Dann mal viel Spaß morgen!



Genau Kreuzberg. gibt dort auch noch den Glockenfels mit ner schönen Aussicht, allerdings ohne direkten Zugangsweg.


----------



## FREAK-RIDER (29. Mai 2013)

ich weiß immer noch net wie man son link da schön einbettet, aber ich glaub ich werds auch nie, so selten wie ich das mache 

ich wollte mal ein bischen Werbung machen  (aber schöne werbung)

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/28788


----------



## donnersberger (30. Mai 2013)

Klein aber fein!!!


----------



## 19Freerider97 (1. Juni 2013)

unser foto ist im foto des tages pool!
wäre echt klasse wenn ihr uns mit einem "like" unterstützt!
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1390024
schon im vorraus vielen dank und vlt ist es ja das nächste foto des tages


----------



## südpfälzer (1. Juni 2013)

@19Freerider97: das Foto finde ich echt genial. Auch die Schärfe - Kamera vorne scharf Hintergrund unscharf gefällt mir.
Mal anders als andere Bilder.  (aber ich darf ja leider nur einmal Sternchen drücken)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyBiker (1. Juni 2013)

mal an die locals oder leute die dort waren...

wie is denn im mom so die bodenbeschaffenheit im bikepark trippstadt???


----------



## lomo (1. Juni 2013)

Heute unterwegs mit dem roten "Dreckstück" ...




Dreckstück von *lomo* auf Flickr

... bis die Bremse hinüber war ...




Bremse hinüber von *lomo* auf Flickr

War überraschend anders, nur mit Vorderradbremse bei der Bodenbeschaffenheit den alten St. Martiner Downhill runterzufahren ... wenn man das noch "fahren" nennen konnte


----------



## Optimizer (1. Juni 2013)

Wäre mit nem Eingangrad nicht passiert? 

Bin z.Zt. nur wandernd unterwegs. Mit Sohnemann auf Suche nach neuen Treppen:






Im Franzmannland grimmiges Gesicht ziehen:


----------



## HeavyBiker (1. Juni 2013)

cool ein optiCLON


----------



## Bjoern_U. (1. Juni 2013)

lomo schrieb:


> Heute unterwegs mit dem roten "Dreckstück" ...
> 
> ... bis die Bremse hinüber war ...


immer noch besser als die Sattelklemme.....


----------



## 19Freerider97 (2. Juni 2013)

südpfälzer schrieb:


> @_19Freerider97_: das Foto finde ich echt genial. Auch die Schärfe - Kamera vorne scharf Hintergrund unscharf gefällt mir.
> Mal anders als andere Bilder.  (aber ich darf ja leider nur einmal Sternchen drücken)


 
Freut mich dass es auch noch andren Leuten gefällt und nicht nur uns 
Danke für dein Like, es ist Foto des Tages geworden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## goflo (2. Juni 2013)

Das gute Wetter genutzt heute.




Hexenstein




Ruine Limburg




Ruine Limburg


----------



## lomo (2. Juni 2013)

Heute mal nicht mit dem Rad unterwegs gewesen, sondern mit der d&b beim Hako-Rennen auf dem Frühlingsfest in Heiligenstein ...




d&[email protected] von *lomo* auf Flickr




Hako-Rennen von *lomo* auf Flickr

Schlammschlacht


----------



## Teufelstisch (3. Juni 2013)

@Optimizer: Die neuen Burgherren derer von Lutzelhardt!  Habet ihr was entdecket...? 

Während ner abendlichen Runde mit'm Renner in den Bliesgau letztens:









Und zum Thema Eisenbahn...









...mal ne Frage: Ich will am Samstag/Sonntag evtl. bei schönem Wetter während ner Tour mal das Kuckucksbähnel ablichten; ich kenn mich zwar im Elmsteiner Tal auch ein wenig aus und hab auf der Karte auch schon nach möglichen Plätzen für das ein oder andere Foto gesucht - aber wenn jemand Tipps hat, wo man nen guten Blick auf die Strecke hat, kann er mir die (per PN) natürlich gerne verraten!


----------



## Optimizer (3. Juni 2013)

Teufelstisch schrieb:


> @_Optimizer_: Die neuen Burgherren derer von Lutzelhardt!  Habet ihr was entdecket...?



Nix neues. Sind "leider" nur noch bis zum bayrischen Windstein gekommen und nicht mehr zum Steinberg. Infos zum letzteren lass ich dir noch die Tage zukommen. Hab meine Burgenbibliothek noch bei meinen Schwiegereltern geparkt und muss diese die Woche zurückführen.

Hatten allerdings mit den Kids ne Riesengaudi und sind noch am "Windsteinerfels" und am "Grenzturm" vorbei. Ich muss gestehen, dass ich noch nie an den zwei Felsen war....

Am Samstag war ich in Schönau noch unterwegs und wollte ein Teil des "neuen" Premiumwanderweges "Deutsch-Französischer Burgenweg" erkunden: von Schönau führt ein alter Pfad am Schwobberg hoch zum Schlüsselfels. Den Pfad hab ich vor gut nem Jahr(?) mit Fibbs79 schon mal erkundert; jetzt wurde er für den Premiumweg "reaktiviert". Ein schöner nicht enden wollender Pfad. Leider war er dem Junior doch ne Spur zu langweilig und es im Wald e weng zu nass, dass ich nach 2,5km mit 16kg auf der Schulter das ganze wieder retour getragen habe. Aber ich will da nochmal hin, da ja auch noch der Nestelberg auf mich wartet.....


----------



## pheelax (3. Juni 2013)

lomo schrieb:


> Heute mal nicht mit dem Rad unterwegs gewesen, sondern mit der d&b beim Hako-Rennen auf dem Frühlingsfest in Heiligenstein ...
> 
> Schlammschlacht



Das schaut nach Spaß aus! 

So nebenbei: was ist denn eine d&b?


----------



## Pfalzgott (4. Juni 2013)

Teufelstisch schrieb:


> @Optimizer: Die neuen Burgherren derer von Lutzelhardt!  Habet ihr was entdecket...?
> 
> Während ner abendlichen Runde mit'm Renner in den Bliesgau letztens:
> 
> ...



Das Bild ist der Hammer, könnte man das in Original-Auflösung bekommen?
bezüglich Kuckuck hast Du Post!


----------



## HeavyBiker (4. Juni 2013)

heut morgen ne schöne tour gemacht mit poser pause


----------



## DerandereJan (4. Juni 2013)

Bildunterschrift "Rennsport oder Festival" ..... mir kam die Möhre gleich seltsam vertraut vor....


----------



## Radde (4. Juni 2013)

naja bei den Witterungsbedingungen war der Behausungsbau und das obligatorische Feuer eigentlich Pflicht, auch wenns nicht einfach war das Loch für den Stützpfeiler auszuheben. Am Ende hat der aber selbst die windigen Nächte überlebt.







an Pfingsten an der Nordschleife war das natürlich noch pompöser:


----------



## Fibbs79 (6. Juni 2013)

Und Coke bei 22Crad von fibbs79 auf Flickr




zum Geier .... von fibbs79 auf Flickr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (6. Juni 2013)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> zum Geier .... von fibbs79 auf Flickr



Beim Geier war ich heute morgen auch, bin dann mal weiter um den Bundsteinweg zu fahren, bzw. zu schieben  Naja vieleicht beim nächsten mal von der anderen Seite Probieren. Dann noch zum Immersberg und die Aussicht zum Lindelbrunn genossen


----------



## Optimizer (6. Juni 2013)

Feierabendaussicht vom Kurzel auf Burg Gräfenstein, Winschertfels, Weißenberg:




Was wie das Ende der Scheibe oder eine Sackgasse aussieht, ist die Einfahrt zu den jungfräulichsten Spitzkehren der Randzone. [erotic off]




Stelldichein am "Shrine":




nummerum unn nunner:


----------



## ytsan (6. Juni 2013)

So schön kann Feierabend sein!













Scheeen war's!

PS:
Gibt einen neuen Skilift bei Erfweiler:


----------



## Bjoern_U. (6. Juni 2013)

beim Weinbiet steht auch so ein neuer Lift


----------



## Fibbs79 (7. Juni 2013)

Ohne Lift ....




Duddeflicher von fibbs79 auf Flickr




Dreifaltigkeit von fibbs79 auf Flickr




Trifelsblick von fibbs79 auf Flickr




Süden von fibbs79 auf Flickr


----------



## Teufelstisch (10. Juni 2013)

Letscht Woch hinner de Grenz':


----------



## Optimizer (10. Juni 2013)

Teufelstisch schrieb:


> Letscht Woch hinner de Grenz':



Ich vermisse klassische Ansichten von Alt-Windstein. Übrigens meine Lieblingsburg(en). Hast du auch die unbekannte Mittel-Windstein besucht!?!


----------



## Teufelstisch (10. Juni 2013)

Mit klassisch meinste historisches/altes Fotomaterial? Mittel-Windstein war mir bis eben noch kein Begriff; wieder was gelernt!  Irgendwie Schade, dass man den Wohnturm der Neu-Windstein wegen der abmontierten Treppe nicht mehr betreten kann.

Demnächst geht's dann auch mal wieder zur Groß-Arns- und Wasenburg.


----------



## Optimizer (10. Juni 2013)

Ich meinte mit "klassisch" bei Alt-Windstein die Ansichten des Hauptturms der vorderen Anlage und den kleinen Bergfried der hinteren Anlage, welche ich (siehe Pfälzisches Burgenlexikon Bd. Iv.2.) als Burg Schmalenstein identifizieren konnte....

Bezüglich NeuWindstein habe ich die Woche auf youtube ein schönes Video eines französischen Parkour-Artisten auf Burg Neuwindstein gesehen. Schwindelerregend.....!

Mittelwindstein ist eine kleine unbekannte Anlage auf dem Höhenrücken von Neuwindstein Richtung Alt-Windstein blickend. Wenn du vor der Schildmauer von Neuwindstein stehst, hast du im Rücken noch die Reste einer Stellung aus dem 2. Weltkrieg. Die darauffolgenden Felsen bilden dann Mittelwindstein. Außer ein paar Balkenlöcher, ein paar Buckelquader und eine aus dem Fels herausgeschlagene Kammer (entweder eine kleine Filterzisterne oder Kammer in der Basis des Bergfrieds):





A propos: Da du ja auch an der Falkenstein warst... sagt dir der Name "Helfenstein" etwas?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teufelstisch (10. Juni 2013)

@Optimizer: Ich seh mal wieder, da spricht der Experte!  Gegenüber der Neu-Windstein hab ich tatsächlich in ner Ecke ein paar Mauerreste geknipst; dachte aber eher, könne der Teil eines Anbaus von Neu-W. gewesen sein. Von Alt-Windstein erkennt man ja nur noch sehr wenig, halt ein kleiner Rest Mauerwerk auf dem nördlichen Felsen. Wär schon interessant, wie das damals mal ausgesehen haben könnte. Faules mittelalterliches Chronisten- und Archivierungspack! 

Helfenstein kenn ich vom Namen, dort war ich damals bei meinem Besuch aber nicht. Auf der Falkenstein war ich ja voriges Jahr das bislang einzige Mal, und da auch nur illegal; war bei der letzten Vorbeifahrt vor ein paar Wochen ja immer noch gesperrt.

Andere Kategorie in Sachen Historie: Am Samstag mal ne Weile den mit ner Menge Wein beladenen Gefahrguttransport "Rollende Weinprobe" begleitet:


----------



## samafa (11. Juni 2013)

@Optimizer @Teufelstisch
woher habt ihr soviel info´s ???


----------



## Optimizer (11. Juni 2013)

samafa schrieb:


> @_Optimizer_ @_Teufelstisch_
> woher habt ihr soviel info´s ???



Ich hab so fünf-sechs Jahre als freier Mitarbeiter beim Pfälzischen Institut für Volks- und Geschichtskunde in KL gearbeitet und durfte mich bei den Bänder 2 bis 4 des Pfälzischen Burgenlexikon mit diversen Artikeln austoben. Schwerpunkt Quellenarbeit (also ins Archiv und Urkunden/Akten/Mikrofilme suchen und lesen), wobei mich die "Hardware" vorort natürlich auch immens interessiert. Dabei liegt mein Hauptaugenmerk auf den Burgen bzw. deren Familien an der heutigen Grenze. Bezüglich der Windsteiner Burgen und der Familie "von Winstein" (das 'd' ist erst seit dem 18. Jh. dazukommen) hatte ich auch mal geplant ein sog. Regestenwerk zu schreiben und zu veröffentlichen. Dank der Arbeit an meiner Familie ist da momentan Stillstand. Vielleicht mach ich weiter, wenn ich in Rente gehe.
Durch die Arbeit am Burgenlexikon konnte ich einige Kontakte zu den aktiven Archäologen, Archivmitarbeiter und Mediävisten knüpfen und bin da immer am Ball. Das Interessanteste an dem Thema sind die vielen kleinen (fast noch immer) unbekannten "Kleinst-Burganlagen" bzw. mittelalterliche Befestigungen auf den vielen Felsen gerade an der heutigen Grenze.
Soeben kommt mir die Idee mal ne spezielle RZB-Tour an den Anlagen entlang zu machen.....

Gruß
Der optimizer


----------



## Fibbs79 (11. Juni 2013)

Jetzt hab ich auch ne Idee .....


----------



## Radler-01 (11. Juni 2013)

Optimizer schrieb:


> ... Dank der Arbeit an meiner Familie ist da momentan Stillstand....
> Gruß
> Der optimizer


 
welche Deiner Familien - die 2rädrige oder 2 beinige ? 



Optimizer schrieb:


> ... Arbeit an meiner Familie  ist ... momentan Stillstand....
> Vielleicht mach ich weiter, wenn ich in Rente gehe...
> Gruß
> Der optimizer


 
echt ? erst ?


----------



## Haardtfahrer (11. Juni 2013)

Optiosus-Reisen! 

Da buche ich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## samafa (11. Juni 2013)

@Optimizer
da hast ja die optimale Quelle gehabt.

Wenn Du mal eine Exkursion machst und Du ein Frischling mitnehmen möchtest, meld Dich mal. Egal mit dem Bike oder zu Fuß.
Solche Themen find ich immer wieder interessant.


----------



## Fibbs79 (11. Juni 2013)

Wegelnburg von fibbs79 auf Flickr




Die Welt ist eine Scheibe von fibbs79 auf Flickr




Hohenburg von fibbs79 auf Flickr




Franz. Schnecksche von fibbs79 auf Flickr




Franzmann von fibbs79 auf Flickr




Löwenburg von fibbs79 auf Flickr




Trübe Aussichten von fibbs79 auf Flickr


----------



## Optimizer (11. Juni 2013)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Jetzt hab ich auch ne Idee .....



schon gut der fred zur tourenideenfindung, oder!?!



radler-01 schrieb:


> welche Deiner Familien - die 2rädrige oder 2 beinige ?



Natürlich die zweibeinige!



Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> Optiosus-Reisen!
> 
> Da buche ich!



Ich informiere rechtzeitig



samafa schrieb:


> @_Optimizer_
> da hast ja die optimale Quelle gehabt.
> 
> Wenn Du mal eine Exkursion machst und Du ein Frischling mitnehmen möchtest, meld Dich mal. Egal mit dem Bike oder zu Fuß.
> Solche Themen find ich immer wieder interessant.



Mach ich gerne. Du bist doch sowieso aus meiner Kante, oder?



Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Trübe Aussichten von fibbs79 auf Flickr



Nochmal was zu unbekannten mittelalterlichen Befestigungsanlagen:
Der Fels rechts im Bild (ist genauer gesagt ein ganzer Felszug) ist der Langenfels. Am ersten Fels von der Fleckenstein kommend wird gern geklettert (heißt glaub ich Fleckensteiner Turm). Der dritte und vierte zeigt Spuren einer Befestigungsanlage. Hinter dem vierten Fels wurde ein kleiner Halsgraben herausgemeißelt. Am dritten Fels sind Balkenauflagenspuren/-löcher zu finden, die eine Holztreppe trugen, welche zu der oberen Plattform des Felsens führten. Auf den Felsplattformen sind mehrere kleine Balkenlöcher bzw. Auflagefugen.

Gruß
Smubob


----------



## haekel72 (11. Juni 2013)

Tolle Pfalzkunde! 

Weiter so, wir haben eben die Geilste Gegend hier!


----------



## Bjoern_U. (11. Juni 2013)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Soeben kommt mir die Idee mal ne spezielle RZB-Tour an den Anlagen entlang zu machen.....


guuuuute Idee !!!


----------



## samafa (12. Juni 2013)

@Optimizer
ei sicher. Läme is ja net so waid wech. 
Nur a bissl vorlaufzeit brauch ich. So ne hauruck Aktion nach dem Motto "moje fri um 7ne uffm Parkplatz ...." ist schlecht wegen meinen zwei Jungs zu hause.
Und am liebsten wäre es mir persönlich, wenn die Pfalz sich in ihrem schönsten Kleid zeigt, im Herbst.


----------



## Guent (12. Juni 2013)

Hier mal ein paar Handyfoddos von ner Tour rund um Heidelberg...


----------



## Joshua60 (12. Juni 2013)

Schöne Tour
Und wieder ein Blick nach Süden von letztem Sonntag !



Klein Frankreich von JoshuaXo auf Flickr


----------



## donnersberger (12. Juni 2013)

@Guent: Der Turm ist der Hammer, gell?!


----------



## Dddakk (12. Juni 2013)

..geht mal bei starkem Wind hoch...niggs für zu-Seekrankheit-Neigende...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Guent (12. Juni 2013)

Vor allem: Zusätzlich zu den knapp 50km und 1300HM noch 195 Stufen hochlatschen...argh! 
Und sauhoch! Ich hatte ein bißchen Angsturin in der Buxe...


----------



## donnersberger (12. Juni 2013)

:d


----------



## lomo (12. Juni 2013)

Optimizer schrieb:


> ...
> Gruß
> Smubob


----------



## Basilisk (12. Juni 2013)

Guent schrieb:


> Vor allem: Zusätzlich zu den knapp 50km und 1300HM noch 195 Stufen hochlatschen...argh!
> Und sauhoch! Ich hatte ein bißchen Angsturin in der Buxe...



Jetzt übertreib mal nicht.
Der Teltschikturm hat nur 192 Stufen.  
(12 Stockwerke mit je 16 Stufen) - steht auch so auf der Tafel


----------



## Dddakk (12. Juni 2013)

Eggstrehm-Abseiling:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jnKSkVxC_WI"]Romi und RÃ¶mi und der Teltschickturm.wmv - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## haekel72 (13. Juni 2013)

Zwischenstation Madenburg 






Danach zum Förlenberg 







Zuletzt mein "Hausberg" Hohenberg


----------



## Guent (13. Juni 2013)

Gleich beim ersten Sprung am WS...und auch noch VOR dem Spätdienst...:banghead:


----------



## donnersberger (14. Juni 2013)

Ich war gestern auch "der Mann an der Pumpe"...


----------



## Fibbs79 (14. Juni 2013)

Auf den Hohenberg muss ich auch mal wieder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## donnersberger (14. Juni 2013)

tolles Bild! 

Ich frag jetzt nicht, warum der Northshore abgezäunt ist


----------



## Kelme (15. Juni 2013)

Vorher



Auswahl von kelme_sis auf Flickr

Nachher



Abendrot von kelme_sis auf Flickr


----------



## lomo (15. Juni 2013)

Genialer Abend ...




Vor dem Abendrot von *lomo* auf Flickr




Sonnenuntergang von *lomo* auf Flickr




Abendorange2 von *lomo* auf Flickr

Da haben wir uns doch glatt eine "Auszeit" genehmigt ...




Auszeit genehmigen2 von *lomo* auf Flickr


Ich glaub, morgen wird es ein guter Tag!


----------



## Kelme (15. Juni 2013)

lomo schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Ich glaub, morgen wird es ein guter Tag!


Bestimmt!

Wichtig: Rucksack umpacken. Sonst wird's peinlich.


----------



## lomo (15. Juni 2013)

Muss noch das Leergut rausschmeissen.
"Auszeit" eignet sich nicht als Protektor ....

Aber wenn ich genug davon sammle, könnte ich mir ja einen bauen ... also einen Protektor




Fazit von *lomo* auf Flickr


----------



## Bjoern_U. (15. Juni 2013)

kleiner Test mit dem neuen Handy



die Bildqualität ist leider ...........
dafür mit schi-piii-esss 

aber im Herbst macht der Trail einfach mehr her


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (19. Juni 2013)




----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (19. Juni 2013)

Da waren wir auch, nur etwas früher...


----------



## Fibbs79 (19. Juni 2013)

Waren viele Spuren auf der grün/weißen Markierung


----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (19. Juni 2013)

Wir sind erst zur Prälatenkammer dann über die Wolfsgrube zum Luitspoltturm, rüber zum Eiderberg, durchs Eiderbachbachtal  runter zur B48, rauf zum Hirschpfadt, über den Gelben Balken runter nach Eusserthal und als letzten Anstieg hoch zur JPH. Sind um 09:00 los, aber ab 12:00 war es echt brutal in der Sonne und selbst im Wald nicht wirklich angenehm. Hatten dann 43km und 1200hm auf der Uhr und waren echt platt, aber es war einfach


----------



## haekel72 (19. Juni 2013)

donnersberger schrieb:


> tolles Bild!
> 
> Ich frag jetzt nicht, warum der Northshore abgezäunt ist



Hmm, warum wohl? Wäre doch ein klasse Drop oder???


----------



## Dddakk (20. Juni 2013)

..ist da jemand in Hochstadt zu schnell im Kreis gefahren?    

Was sagt der local?

http://www.tornadoliste.de/130516hochstadt.htm


----------



## Houschter (20. Juni 2013)

Dddakk schrieb:


> ..ist da jemand in Hochstadt zu schnell im Kreis gefahren?
> 
> Was sagt der local?
> 
> http://www.tornadoliste.de/130516hochstadt.htm



Man wird doch wohl noch den Grill anfeuern dürfen ohne das gleich der Katastrophenschutz ausrückt?!? 

Nö, keine Ahnung was da los war, da war ich noch unterwegs.


----------



## 19Freerider97 (20. Juni 2013)

mal ein scott genius ausgeliehen 
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dGdWYlnbyqs"]Bike Test | Scott Genius 730 - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Teufelstisch (21. Juni 2013)

Nacht und Tag:


----------



## Radler-01 (21. Juni 2013)

lomo schrieb:


> ...
> 
> 
> Sonnenuntergang von *lomo* auf Flickr
> ...


 
ich wünsche den GB-W einen schönen Abend und eine gute Nacht 

(ich hätte gerne Bilder von franzFrühstück )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Optimizer (21. Juni 2013)

Aktuell nicht in der Region, aber rechts ein kleiner Pfälzer mit dem großen Vorbild aus Schweden:


----------



## <NoFear> (22. Juni 2013)

TOP!


----------



## DerandereJan (22. Juni 2013)

Teufelstisch schrieb:


>



Hammer!


----------



## guru39 (22. Juni 2013)




----------



## HeavyBiker (22. Juni 2013)

hui geil  is doch dies hdr gedöns oder? von heut?


----------



## mcgable (22. Juni 2013)

Oje .... da hat heut wohl einer in LU vergessen das Fleisch vom  Grill zu nehmen


----------



## bachmayeah (23. Juni 2013)

Da mach ich mir einmal ne Kippe an....


----------



## HeavyBiker (23. Juni 2013)

jetzt bin ich extra heut morgen hoch geradelt um zu schauen, aber iwie war da nix mehr


----------



## Kelme (23. Juni 2013)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> jetzt bin ich extra heut morgen hoch geradelt um zu schauen, aber iwie war da nix mehr


War ja jetzt auch genug, oder? Bis die Spielplätze und sonstigen Orte vom Ruß befreit sind, dauert's eh noch .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyBiker (23. Juni 2013)

von der ruß und sonstigen sachen hat man in unseren örtlichen melde medien nix gelesen/gehört .... das ist natürlich doof


----------



## Dddakk (23. Juni 2013)

doch, doch.
Windrichtung NW:
Almenhof, Lindenhof, Schwetzinger -Vorstadt, Feudenheim, Ilvesheim, Viernheim, Weinheim....   dann untersuchen sie gerade. Erhöhte Werte wurden bis Wald-Michelbach gemessen = 40km vom Brandort.
z.B. morgenweb.de    http://www.morgenweb.de/newsticker/rhein-neckar/ludwigshafen-darmstadt-rauch-zieht-bis-s%C3%BCdhessen-1.1087891
Aber niggs in HD.


----------



## Quente (23. Juni 2013)

...es bestand keine Gefahr für die Bevölkerung,
es wurden keine erhöhten Belastungen der Umwelt gemessen...





...hatten wir Pfälzer ein Glück der ganze Biorauch nach Baden und Hessen gezogen ist...


----------



## DerandereJan (24. Juni 2013)

Quente schrieb:


> ...hatten wir Pfälzer ein Glück der ganze Biorauch nach Baden und Hessen gezogen ist...



Das denk ich mir bei jeder Meldung dieser Art.... 

Schon 3 Atemzüge bei nem Wohnungsbrand reichen aus.... aber wenn son Fabrikkomplex lichterloh brennt, besteht natürlich "keine Gefahr für die Anwohner" ...


----------



## Teufelstisch (24. Juni 2013)

"Gefahr für die Bevölkerung" besteht ja grundsätzlich eh immer nur dann, wenn man durch bewusst geschürte Ängste vor pösen terroristischen und kriminellen Purschen die Pürgerrechte einschränken kann... 

Naja, egal. Die Gräfenstein - mal anders:


----------



## Fibbs79 (24. Juni 2013)

Silzer Umzug?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Optimizer (24. Juni 2013)

RLP-Tag


----------



## Dddakk (24. Juni 2013)

Informationspolitik
Zitat RNZ:
 "Das Gesundheitsamt empfahl, Obst und Gemüse, die mit dem Ruß in Kontakt  gekommen waren, zu waschen und zu schälen. Eltern sollten ihre Kinder  von Spielplätzen fernhalten, in denen Rußpartikel liegen. Vor dem  nächsten Sonnenbad auf der Wiese sollte man am besten den Rasen mähen  und den Schnitt entsorgen."


----------



## rmfausi (24. Juni 2013)

Also liebe Neurotiker,
es ist alles so wie immer, alles unbedenklich!

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Teufelstisch (25. Juni 2013)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Silzer Umzug?


 
Liegt das Schuhdorf an der Queich so weit hinterm Mond, dass man dort nicht mitbekommen hat, was am Wochenende ein paar km weiter westlich stattfinden würde...!?  

Noch vom letzten Mittwoch (als es um 5 Uhr in der Früh wärmer war als jetzt tagsüber  ...):


----------



## Fibbs79 (25. Juni 2013)

In Silz auf der 700Jahr-Feier gab es auch einen Umzug ..... tststs


----------



## Rocky81 (25. Juni 2013)

sorry, ich kanns hier grad nicht hochladen, aber bei meinen Fotos ists dabei.


----------



## Teufelstisch (27. Juni 2013)

Seltene Himmelserscheinung:





Und November im Juni:


----------



## Optimizer (28. Juni 2013)

Teufelstisch schrieb:


>



Musst du mich eigentlich immer beim Arbeiten fotografieren?


----------



## Teufelstisch (28. Juni 2013)

Owends no de Neun hockscht du noch im Büro...!? 

Ansonsten: Es macht halt ewe doch noch mit am meischde Schbass, annere bei de Awweidd zuzugugge!


----------



## Fibbs79 (30. Juni 2013)

Kleine Feierabendrunde gedreht:



Schwimmbad & Backelstein von fibbs79 auf Flickr




Shoecity 2 von fibbs79 auf Flickr




Shoecity 1 von fibbs79 auf Flickr




Müde? von fibbs79 auf Flickr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IEffIEct (30. Juni 2013)

Waren wieder mal am Pumptrack Sandhausen diesmal dabei, Cookeez, Döner und Monne!

Netter Abend hier ein paar einblicke....


----------



## HeavyBiker (30. Juni 2013)

ach ihr ward das  die ich von der straße aus gesehen hatte 
war viel los hab ich gesehen ...ich mußte aber nach ner trail runde die verwandtschaft begrillen 

schöne bilder


----------



## lomo (30. Juni 2013)

Ringelsberg von *lomo* auf Flickr


----------



## guru39 (1. Juli 2013)

Foddo is heut bei der Auswahl zum "Foddo des Tages" dabei


----------



## HeavyBiker (1. Juli 2013)

na vote ich doch glatt mal


----------



## guru39 (1. Juli 2013)

supi Dangggöööö


----------



## Kelme (1. Juli 2013)

Erläädschd!


----------



## guru39 (1. Juli 2013)

mein immer währender Dank sei mit dir Herr Kelme


----------



## Kelme (1. Juli 2013)

guru39 schrieb:


> mein immer währender Dank sei mit dir Herr Kelme


Hatte ich mich schon Haupt verneigend für das überlassene feine Paar schwarze Treterchen bedankt, die des öfteren meinen Fuß eher kürzer als im normalen Paddelbootformat erscheinen lassen und die mit erfreulichem Grip gesegnet sind? Nein? So sei es nun getan. Passt alles . 
Ansonsten muss ich noch ein wenig Sparen, um den Großeinkauf realisieren zu können. Aber Geduld ist ja eine Tugend.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radler-01 (1. Juli 2013)

Kelme schrieb:


> Hatte ich mich schon Haupt verneigend für das überlassene feine Paar schwarze Treterchen bedankt, die des öfteren meinen Fuß eher kürzer als im normalen Paddelbootformat erscheinen lassen und die mit erfreulichem Grip gesegnet sind? Nein? So sei es nun getan. Passt alles .
> ...


 

2013 - das Jahr, in dem sich alles ändert: Herr Kelme fährt ein geschaltetes Fully mit Flatpedalen 



Kelme schrieb:


> ...
> Ansonsten muss ich noch ein wenig Sparen, um den Großeinkauf realisieren zu können. Aber Geduld ist ja eine Tugend.


 
Noch mehr Schuhe ? - oder gar ein gefedertes Wurzel-Rad ?


----------



## Kelme (1. Juli 2013)

Dieses Jahr ist in Bezug auf Ausrüstung "kostspielig". Inzwischen sind es 2 x Pedale, 3 x Schuhe, 1 x Rucksack (evoc - 20l - Trail), diverse Trikots ("Uffbasse!"), Knieschoner und Kleinzeugs. Das reicht erstmal (meint meine beste Ehefrau von allen  ):


----------



## Radler-01 (1. Juli 2013)

Kelme schrieb:


> ... Das reicht erstmal (meint meine beste Ehefrau von allen  ):


 

unsere Frauen müssen irgendwie verwandt sein:  meine sagt das auch immer


----------



## Athabaske (1. Juli 2013)

Kelme schrieb:


> ... (meint meine beste Ehefrau von allen  ):





radler-01 schrieb:


> unsere Frauen müssen irgendwie verwandt sein:  meine sagt das auch immer



....habt Ihr mal nachgeprüft? Vielleicht ist es ja dieselbe?


----------



## HeavyBiker (2. Juli 2013)

bissi bergrad fahren in der heimat


----------



## Pfalzgott (2. Juli 2013)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> bissi bergrad fahren in der heimat



Du scheinst dein neues Spielzeug richtig zu lieben dem Video und den Bildern im 29er Bereich nach zu urteilen? 

Fährst zur Zeit niggs andres mehr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyBiker (2. Juli 2013)

doch doch ... letzte woche ne schöne hüpflastige enduro tour mit dem fully und meine WE´s sind aktuell meist mit 4X training und rennen voll ...
aber stimmt schon, das 29er fesselt mich im mom irgendwie schon


----------



## Superstarr (3. Juli 2013)

Hier nochmal was für die Peniscam:


----------



## Radler-01 (3. Juli 2013)

zwar nicht aus der Region aber trotzdem sehenswert: 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F-h2_oBWUHg"]Lo que se puede hacer con una bicicleta - YouTube[/nomedia]

(hoffentlich funktioniert´)


----------



## Optimizer (3. Juli 2013)

Superstarr schrieb:


> Hier nochmal was für die Peniscam:



Das Vorschaubild schreit nach Wettbewerbsverzerrung, das gezeigte Brezellenkerfahren sieht fein aus.


----------



## goflo (3. Juli 2013)

Gibs zu....das läuft doch auf 45 statt 33


----------



## lomo (3. Juli 2013)

Superstarr schrieb:


> Hier nochmal was für die Peniscam:



Hm, wüsste zu gern wer der Superstarr ist ...


----------



## Joshua60 (3. Juli 2013)

War ja alles geboten wettermäßig heute abend!




KS 130703 2027 von JoshuaXo auf Flickr


----------



## Optimizer (4. Juli 2013)

lomo schrieb:


> Hm, wüsste zu gern wer der Superstarr ist ...



Ich auch....die Gegend sieht aus, als könnte es bei mir um die Ecke sein.


----------



## Quente (4. Juli 2013)

lomo schrieb:


> Hm, wüsste zu gern wer der Superstarr ist ...


 

...dess iss beschdimmd äner vunn denne wu mit so ennem neie ff helm durch de wald fräsen...


----------



## Quente (4. Juli 2013)

Aber nein, kann nicht sein, der ist ja zu alt für so eine schei$.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyBiker (4. Juli 2013)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Ich auch....die Gegend sieht aus, als könnte es bei mir um die Ecke sein.




hmmmmm


----------



## Optimizer (4. Juli 2013)

Quente schrieb:


> Aber nein, kann nicht sein, der ist ja zu alt für so eine schei$.



zu alt für nen ff-helm oder zu alt fürs fräsen? Ich nenne das übrigens "crossen"...


----------



## Kelme (4. Juli 2013)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Ich auch....die Gegend sieht aus, als könnte es bei mir um die Ecke sein.



Mach doch mal einen kleinen Film, wenn ihr euch begegnet. Da wird bestimmt lustig. Das "Schlumpf" und der Crosser gemeinsam auf dem Trail.


----------



## Optimizer (4. Juli 2013)

Kelme schrieb:


> Mach doch mal einen kleinen Film, wenn ihr euch begegnet. Da wird bestimmt lustig. Das "Schlumpf" und der Crosser gemeinsam auf dem Trail.



Fordere mich doch nicht heraus! Du weißt, dass ich so etwas hinbekommen könnte....


----------



## Superstarr (4. Juli 2013)

hmmmm....zusammen mit dem Optimizer und seinem blauen Gefährt über den Pfad huschen wäre bestimmt interessant.
Schwieriger stelle ich mir allerdings vor, zusammen mit dem Optimizer eine gemeinsame Crosserausfahrt zu gestalten.


----------



## Kelme (4. Juli 2013)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Fordere mich doch nicht heraus! Du weißt, dass ich so etwas hinbekommen könnte....



Eben


----------



## lomo (4. Juli 2013)

Auf das (gefilmte) Ergebnis bin ich gespannt ...


----------



## haekel72 (6. Juli 2013)

Bilder, Videos???


----------



## bachmayeah (7. Juli 2013)

Hoffentlich würdig genug 
Schönes Bikewetter heute rund um HD.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teufelstisch (7. Juli 2013)

Der Ort mit dem schönen Namen:





Und von der Samstags-Frühschicht nuff zum Hohenberg:


----------



## Kelme (7. Juli 2013)

Im Angebot von kelme_sis auf Flickr


----------



## lomo (7. Juli 2013)

So'n Frühstück im P(f)älzerwald ist schon was schönes ;-)




Luchs Ausflug6 von *lomo* auf Flickr


----------



## Houschter (8. Juli 2013)

Isch des än Rieslingschorle?


----------



## lomo (8. Juli 2013)

Äh, äner, ja!


----------



## Optimizer (8. Juli 2013)

Teufelstisch schrieb:


> Der Ort mit dem schönen Namen:



Dickenberg?



lomo schrieb:


> So'n Frühstück im P(f)älzerwald ist schon was schönes ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sagt mal....habt ihr mit Rüdiger nen Sponsering-Vertrag abgeschlossen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (8. Juli 2013)

Optimizer schrieb:


> ...
> Sagt mal....habt ihr mit Rüdiger nen Sponsering-Vertrag abgeschlossen?



Wie kommst du da drauf?


----------



## Optimizer (8. Juli 2013)

Ich seh im FB nur Luxxe....


----------



## Kelme (8. Juli 2013)

Nur Luxxe? Dann kriegst du jetzt mal das Mittagessen von gestern zur Abwechlsung 




Dreggische Grumbeere von kelme_sis auf Flickr

Entgegen aller Befürchtungen hatte die Kombination auch den Glaserpfad bergauf gefahren nicht das Bedürfnis sich den Pfälzerwald aus der Nähe anschauen zu wollen. Sehr löblich.


----------



## lomo (8. Juli 2013)

Mann!
Jetzt hab' ich Hunger!!!


----------



## Optimizer (8. Juli 2013)

Mir gehts da ähnlich...
ich lese gerade die Speisekarte für die nächste SPRSTRR-Tour....


> Escargots la douzaine ....  Douze cuisses de grenouilles au Riesling


----------



## lomo (8. Juli 2013)




----------



## Optimizer (8. Juli 2013)

Ich bekomm gerade Hunger auf "biebeleskäs"


----------



## Deleted 48198 (8. Juli 2013)

Mal was aus dem Süden von Europa.


----------



## Radler-01 (8. Juli 2013)

lomo schrieb:


> So'n Frühstück im P(f)älzerwald ist schon was schönes ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

und - wie war´s vor und nach dem Frühstück ?


----------



## lomo (8. Juli 2013)

radler-01 schrieb:


> und - wie war´s vor und nach dem Frühstück ?



Warm - mir ist der Schweiß gelaufen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radler-01 (8. Juli 2013)

- ich dachte eher an ein Statement zur Laufradgröße


----------



## Optimizer (8. Juli 2013)

Da warte ich auch noch drauf - die K und L waren m.W. doch meistens "Meider" der großen Räder!?!?


----------



## Dddakk (8. Juli 2013)

na in dem Rahmen (Größe?) vom Luchs passen die 29er ganz gut rein. (Was bei den meisten Rahmen nicht der Fall ist)

Sagt der Disainer


----------



## lomo (8. Juli 2013)

> Was interessiert mich mein Geschwätz von gestern.


----------



## Teufelstisch (8. Juli 2013)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Dickenberg?


 
Jep, Holzschuhpfad Richtung Sprinzelfels (nächstes Foto).


----------



## IEffIEct (8. Juli 2013)

Waren mal wieder in den Wäldern der Umgebung unterwegs! Hier ein paar eindrücke:


----------



## Radler-01 (8. Juli 2013)

lomo schrieb:


> '... was interessiert mich mein Geschwätz von gestern ...'


 
ich hatte es so in Erinnerung, daß Du am Samstag unterwegs warst - wie kann es dann > Geschwätz von gestern < sein ?


----------



## Kelme (8. Juli 2013)

Ich für meinen Teil arbeite in freien Minuten und Stunden gerade an einem bebilderten Fahrbericht zum Luchs. Für mich als Skeptiker hat es so ein Rad gar nicht so leicht  , aber ich lerne immer noch dazu und im Moment in geradezu revolutionären Schritten. Immerhin steht ein 150 mm Schaltungsfully mit Flatpedals in der Garage .


----------



## Fibbs79 (8. Juli 2013)

Kelme schrieb:


> Ich für meinen Teil arbeite in freien Minuten und Stunden gerade an einem bebilderten Fahrbericht zum Luchs. Für mich als Skeptiker hat es so ein Rad gar nicht so leicht  , aber ich lerne immer noch dazu und im Moment in geradezu revolutionären Schritten. Immerhin steht ein 150 mm Schaltungsfully mit Flatpedals in der Garage .



Luchsuriös


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Optimizer (8. Juli 2013)

Wallride:







Teufelslappen:





 @Teufelstisch:
Weißt du ob der Felsen auf dem oberen Bild der Amboßfelsen ist? Oder ist das der Felsen am Treppeneinstieg zum Mordloch?


----------



## Teufelstisch (8. Juli 2013)

Ist nicht ganz eindeutig; hab letztens einen eben auch mit dieser "Aussicht" bebilderten Text irgendwo im Netz gelesen. Da aber auch keiner davon irgendwie an nen Amboss erinnert, halte es für wahrscheinlich, dass eben die gesamte Felsengruppe /-wand entlang des Mordlochs so heißt; darauf deuten die Angaben in der Karte im lanis auch hin. Auch mal wieder das Problem mit dem flexiblen Singular/Plural bei Fels/Felsen!


----------



## HeavyBiker (8. Juli 2013)

so, ... nix episches kein stein keine burg... einfach im wald spielen


----------



## Superstarr (8. Juli 2013)

Noch so einer mit ner gespaltenen Persönlichkeit


----------



## HeavyBiker (8. Juli 2013)

hi hi ....


----------



## Bener (8. Juli 2013)

Vergeblicher, von Mücken behinderter Versuch am Rhein zu nächtigen... Wer weiß wo das ist?

Bener


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyBiker (8. Juli 2013)

oh man.... schon wieder steine und irgendwelche bauten


----------



## Pfalzgott (9. Juli 2013)

Lambrecht


----------



## Teufelstisch (9. Juli 2013)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> oh man.... schon wieder steine und irgendwelche bauten


 
Allahopp, donn halt was onneres:


----------



## HeavyBiker (9. Juli 2013)

DANKE, damit machst sogar meinem junior ne freude... der ist totaler eisenbahn fan


----------



## Pfalzgott (9. Juli 2013)

Teufelstisch schrieb:


> Allahopp, donn halt was onneres:



Hast ja doch ein schönes Plätzchen gefunden!


----------



## 19Freerider97 (9. Juli 2013)

Abendstimmung 
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1417813?in=potdPool


----------



## Fibbs79 (9. Juli 2013)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> oh man.... schon wieder steine und irgendwelche bauten



ich mach dann mal weiter 




Toskana von fibbs79 auf Flickr




Tannenwald ohne Luchs von fibbs79 auf Flickr




Autschn von fibbs79 auf Flickr




Essbar? von fibbs79 auf Flickr




Kiesbuckelblick von fibbs79 auf Flickr




Orensfelsen von fibbs79 auf Flickr




Tütenfliegerplatzerl von fibbs79 auf Flickr




Frühstück von fibbs79 auf Flickr




Wo steh ich? von fibbs79 auf Flickr


----------



## HeavyBiker (9. Juli 2013)

hilfäääääääääääääääääääää.............


----------



## Lapper22 (9. Juli 2013)

Sieht aus wie der 7-Mio.-Zloty-Mann aus: Glasauge, Holzbein


----------



## Pfalzgott (9. Juli 2013)

Kleiner Single-Nightride mit der Hellena, aber Kondition wo warst du??? Und was lernt man daraus? Fleischkäsweck und MTB´n verträgt sich nicht ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teufelstisch (10. Juli 2013)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> DANKE, damit machst sogar meinem junior ne freude... der ist totaler eisenbahn fan


 
Na dann einfach mal ne Fahrt mit dem Kleinen machen; im Bahnhof Elmstein strömten auch viele Kiddies aus dem Zug - und durften auch  vorne in die Lok, um nen Blick in den Ofen zu werfen! 
  @Pfalzgott: Hab ich, war dann aber eher Zufall...!


----------



## HeavyBiker (10. Juli 2013)

haben wir schon par mal gemacht... die letzte fahrt war ne schwarzwald tour mit der triberger dampflok.
da durfte mein kleiner sogar beim rangieren mit vorn auf der lok bleiben 





(bild hab ich gemacht)


----------



## Athabaske (10. Juli 2013)

...früh übt sich was ein Pufferknutscher werden will.


----------



## Teufelstisch (10. Juli 2013)

@HeavyBiker: Schön!  Dann den Zeitraum hier vielleicht schon mal vormerken!


----------



## 19Freerider97 (10. Juli 2013)

neues Video!
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wIO-DSnmFBs"]Bikepark Beerfelden #2 // FHFreerideProduction/GoPro Edit. - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Fibbs79 (11. Juli 2013)

Aussicht Nr.1 von fibbs79 auf Flickr




Aussicht Nr.2 von fibbs79 auf Flickr




Aussicht Nr.3 von fibbs79 auf Flickr


----------



## Athabaske (11. Juli 2013)

...sehr nachhaltig, anhaltend und anregend...


----------



## MoneSi (11. Juli 2013)

Klebt da ein Hubba-Bubba Zitrone an Deiner Sattelstütze??


----------



## Kelme (11. Juli 2013)

Er würde nur Hubba-Bubba Coke nehmen  (gibt's das überhaupt?)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (11. Juli 2013)

Kelme schrieb:


> Er würde nur Hubba-Bubba Coke nehmen  (gibt's das überhaupt?)



Hallo?
Steht fast an erster Stelle beim googeln 





Schmeckt mir allerdings nicht, und noch weniger Zitrone


----------



## haekel72 (11. Juli 2013)

Blick vom Rehbergturm


----------



## Superstarr (11. Juli 2013)

Da wir's die Woche von alten Dampfeisenbahnen hatte, muss ich das hier zeigen. Ich bitte zugleich um Entschuldigung, dass das Bild nicht in der Region gemacht wurde. Dafür waren Bike und Biker aus der Region:


----------



## pheelax (11. Juli 2013)

Schöne Aussicht da oben!


----------



## Kelme (11. Juli 2013)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Hallo?
> Steht fast an erster Stelle beim googeln ...


Junger Freund - du glaubst nicht wirklich, dass ich für den Begriff "Hubba Bubba" und ob es da die Geschmacksrichtung "Coke" gibt, Google anwerfen würde, oder?
Dann lieber noch ein Bildchen aus der Region.




Maxburg von kelme_sis auf Flickr


----------



## Fibbs79 (11. Juli 2013)

Kelme schrieb:


> Dann lieber noch ein Bildchen aus der Region.



OK




Lindelbrunn von fibbs79 auf Flickr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dddakk (11. Juli 2013)

@superopstarr

Ist das die Brockenbahn?


----------



## Superstarr (11. Juli 2013)

Jau! Hier gugg ich übrigens Richtung Pfalz. Also doch ein Bild mit Bezug zur Region.....


----------



## Dddakk (11. Juli 2013)

...da muss ich auch mal hin. Fast 1000Meter Höhenunterschied am Stück auf 9km  soll es da geben Richtung Ilsenburg.


----------



## Superstarr (11. Juli 2013)

Dddakk schrieb:


> ...da muss ich auch mal hin. Fast 1000Meter Höhenunterschied am Stück auf 9km  soll es da geben Richtung Ilsenburg.



Lies hier ---> klick


----------



## Athabaske (12. Juli 2013)

...ein ganz schöner Brocken...


----------



## HeavyBiker (12. Juli 2013)

so, mal wieder mein beitrag gegen diese ganzen wohlfühl esoterik bilder


----------



## HeavyBiker (12. Juli 2013)

so leute ... die meisten haben wohl schon oder bald feierabend, also raus aufs bike und das wochenende einleuten!!!
ich hab das heut morgen schon mal gemacht mit einer gemütlichen Lazy Friday runde


----------



## `Smubob´ (12. Juli 2013)

haekel72 schrieb:


> Blick vom Rehbergturm


Schäi! 




Kelme schrieb:


> Maxburg


Das sagt manchen sicher nicht allzu viel - aber die sind selbst schuld 




HeavyBiker schrieb:


> so, mal wieder mein beitrag gegen diese ganzen wohlfühl esoterik bilder


...schreibt er und postet fast direkt im Anschluss ein Bild, wo er nackig ...äh, näckisch! auf der Wiese liegt   


Ich habe die Tage in den heimischen Wäldern die neue Lenkstange ausprobiert (Test erfolgreich - sie lenkt!)






Da kam plötzlich der Holzdieb aus dem Unterholz geschlichen und wollte sich fluchs auf mein Rad schwingen und statt immer nur Holz auch mal Alu klauen






Aber nicht mit mir! Ich wollte schließlich noch die wunderschöne Abfahrt von der Trifelsblickhütte runter fahren






Auf dem Heimweg habe ich dann noch festgestellt, dass sowohl 27,5" als auch 29" schon wieder total out sind - 35" ist jetzt in! Rollt garantiert wie Butter über jedes Hindernis. Und dürfte auch gar nicht so schwer sein, ist nämlich serienmäßig schon tubeless...


----------



## Athabaske (12. Juli 2013)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> so leute ... die meisten haben wohl schon oder bald feierabend, also raus aufs bike und das wochenende einleuten!!!
> ich hab das heut morgen schon mal gemacht mit einer gemütlichen Lazy Friday runde



...lacy friday runde und in der Signatur "quäle Deinen Körper bevor er Dich quält"


----------



## Optimizer (12. Juli 2013)

Kelme schrieb:


> Maxburg von kelme_sis auf Flickr



Sorry, dass ich als Mittelalterbeauftragter meckern muss.... Auch wenn das Ding im Volksmund seit 18hundertschiessmichtot "Maxburg" genannt wird, heißt die Kiste "Kestenburg"... schon immer seit dem zwölften Jh.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (12. Juli 2013)

Ich dachte, das wäre das Hambacher Schloss. Auch nicht?


----------



## HeavyBiker (12. Juli 2013)

Athabaske schrieb:


> ...lacy friday runde und in der Signatur "quäle Deinen Körper bevor er Dich quält"



meist quäl ich ja aber heut war mir irgendwie nach locker, blümchen und wiese


----------



## Kelme (12. Juli 2013)

Stromberg ist noch Region, oder?




P1010348 von kelme_sis auf Flickr


----------



## HeavyBiker (12. Juli 2013)

hey du warst in stromberg? cool  hats gefallen?


----------



## Kelme (12. Juli 2013)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> hey du warst in stromberg? cool  hats gefallen?


Hat sehr gefallen 
Allerdings waren sieben Abfahrten mit dem HT für mich die absolute Obergrenze. Das wurde gegen Ende doch unsauber, weil Kraft und Konzentration fehlten. Aber ansonsten    




P1010416 von kelme_sis auf Flickr




P1010502 von kelme_sis auf Flickr

Am Flowtrail gefällt mir halt, dass es nicht nach dem Motto "Fly or die!" geht. Da kann auch ein Anfänger wie ich Spaß haben und sich Schritt für Schritt an Tempo und alternative Hindernisse ran arbeiten.

Das Gasthaus "Zur Bawett" darf aber ob der leckeren Schnitzelkreationen auch nicht unerwähnt bleiben. Sehr löblich und lecker.


----------



## lomo (12. Juli 2013)

Kelme schrieb:


> ... Sehr löblich und lecker.


----------



## Guent (12. Juli 2013)

Ach gugg! Wir waren heut auch in Stromberg...HAMMER!!!

SO muss das sein: Für alle Könnerstufen Spass ohne Ende!!!


----------



## HeavyBiker (12. Juli 2013)

TOP  so muß es sein


----------



## lomo (13. Juli 2013)

Guent schrieb:


> Ach gugg! Wir waren heut auch in Stromberg...HAMMER!!!
> 
> SO muss das sein: Für alle Könnerstufen Spass ohne Ende!!!



Ach ... zwei Nicolaifahrer mit HD uffem Kennzeichen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Guent (13. Juli 2013)

Jep!
Der nette ältere Herr mit dem langhaarigem Penner!




Gude!


----------



## lomo (13. Juli 2013)

Guent schrieb:


> Jep!
> Der nette ältere Herr mit dem langhaarigem Penner!
> 
> 
> ...





Edit meint: Also die zwei an der Hinweistafel? Kurz zu sehen auf dem Schnipsel von der Butt-Cam:


----------



## Kelme (13. Juli 2013)

lomo schrieb:


> ... der Butt-Cam:


*
Grröööööhhhhll!*


----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (13. Juli 2013)

Kelme schrieb:


> Stromberg ist noch Region, oder?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Memo an mich: Ich muss es dieses Jahr endlich mal nach Stromberg oder Homburg schaffen


----------



## goflo (13. Juli 2013)

@Pfalzwaldgeist
Da sind wir schon zu zweit.....


----------



## Guent (13. Juli 2013)

lomo schrieb:


> Also die zwei an der Hinweistafel? Kurz zu sehen auf dem Schnipsel von der Butt-Cam:





Genau!
Muahahahaha!!!!



Mannomann...der Flowtrail Stromberg is echt unglaublich!
So etwas müsste man wirklich bei uns in/um HD ins Rollen bringen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (13. Juli 2013)

Kelme schrieb:


> Allerdings waren sieben Abfahrten mit dem HT für mich die absolute Obergrenze. Das wurde gegen Ende doch unsauber, weil Kraft und Konzentration fehlten.


Klar, irgendwann gehen einem die Körner aus, wenn man richtig schön aktiv bergab fährt und ggf. auch noch ordentlich reintritt, vor allem mit ohne Federung hinten. Wobei die Strecke seit letztem jahr HT-freundlicher wurde, wie ich finde - im Teil nach dem langen Northshore kann man es jetzt deutlich besser laufen lassen als vorher mit der engen S-Schikane  7 x mit dem HT hab ich glaub ich auch noch nicht geschafft, Respekt!  ...nur mit dem Fully.
Ich würde ja auch gern mal wieder hoch fahren, aber alleine ist mir das dann doch zu viel Sprit 




Kelme schrieb:


>


Haha, des Gsicht kenn ich doch 




Guent schrieb:


> Mannomann...der Flowtrail Stromberg is echt unglaublich!
> So etwas müsste man wirklich bei uns in/um HD ins Rollen bringen...


...oder hier am Haardtrand! Das würde 100%ig einschlagen wie eine Bombe. Die Behörden sind ja angeblich sogar dafür...!


----------



## Optimizer (13. Juli 2013)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Ich würde ja auch gern mal wieder hoch fahren, aber alleine ist mir das dann doch zu viel Sprit



Ich würd mitfahren!


----------



## Fibbs79 (13. Juli 2013)

Ich auch


----------



## Bjoern_U. (13. Juli 2013)

*fingerheb*
und auf den derzeit noch verfügbaren T4 verweisen


----------



## `Smubob´ (13. Juli 2013)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Ich würd mitfahren!





Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Ich auch


Das ist doch mal ein guter Anfang...



Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> *fingerheb*
> und auf den derzeit noch verfügbaren T4 verweisen


...und es wird immer besser  Morgen?


----------



## lomo (13. Juli 2013)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> ...
> ...oder hier am Haardtrand! Das würde 100%ig einschlagen wie eine Bombe. Die Behörden sind ja angeblich sogar dafür...!


----------



## Optimizer (13. Juli 2013)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Das ist doch mal ein guter Anfang...
> 
> ...und es wird immer besser  Morgen?



Junger Student...... ich hab Frau und Kinder. Da kann man nicht so kurzfristig.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (13. Juli 2013)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Junger Student...... ich hab Frau und Kinder. Da kann man nicht so kurzfristig.


dito ! (nur bei Kinder bitte er abziehen)


----------



## lomo (13. Juli 2013)

Hab da noch was gefunden ...




Stromberg2 von *lomo* auf Flickr




Stromberg1 von *lomo* auf Flickr


----------



## Kelme (13. Juli 2013)

Do hoschd subber uffgebassd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gruftidrop (14. Juli 2013)

Kelme schrieb:


> *
> Grröööööhhhhll!*



Die Welt ist halt doch ziemlich klein.
 insbesondere zwischen den Oberschenkeln!

Gruß an alle Strombergradler vom letzten Freitag
G.


----------



## Ripman (14. Juli 2013)

Haha, des Gsicht kenn ich doch 
 @smubob: Echt?


----------



## NorwegianWood (14. Juli 2013)

-


----------



## lomo (14. Juli 2013)

Flowtrail Haardtrand? K.A.!
Gibt das Gelände was her? Habe gerade in den Trailnews von 2012 gelesen, dass das Gelände dafür "optimal maximal 8% steiles Relief" aufweisen sollte. Ist da der Haardtrand nicht zu steil? Und ... ist der Untergrund dafür geeignet?

On Topic: Heute mal das GPS "missbraucht"




Cache Luitpoldplatz von *lomo* auf Flickr




Cache Trifelsblickhütte von *lomo* auf Flickr


----------



## 19Freerider97 (16. Juli 2013)

abendstimmung 
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1422715


----------



## Teufelstisch (19. Juli 2013)

Mal wieder ne Runde Steine, Gemäuer, Züge und Wasser!


----------



## samafa (19. Juli 2013)

aha,
warst ja doch im Raum Kl unterwegs.
Ist doch der Turm der ehemaligen Kirche St. Blasius.


----------



## Fibbs79 (19. Juli 2013)

Pfütze von fibbs79 auf Flickr




Aussicht von fibbs79 auf Flickr


----------



## Optimizer (19. Juli 2013)

@Fibbs79: Statt Bilder machen solltest du für deine Treppe trainieren. ..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (19. Juli 2013)

war noch nicht einmal mit dem Radl unterwegs ......

Die Treppe hat nicht mal mit dem Fully funktioniert 


















































.... mit dem Hardtail "haut" das schon hin


----------



## Teufelstisch (19. Juli 2013)

samafa schrieb:


> aha,
> warst ja doch im Raum Kl unterwegs.
> Ist doch der Turm der ehemaligen Kirche St. Blasius.


 
Nach langer Zeit mal wieder.  Bin wegen Einbaus eines neuen Steuersatzes mit dem Auto nach Weselberg und hab dann mal ne Schleife über Karlstal, Hohenecken und Landstuhl gedreht - und auch Dank deines Hinweises mal den alten Turm am Aschbacherhof mitgenommen. Hatte sogar Glück, dass dort die Sonne endlich wieder rauskam. 

Der Armbanduhrenweg ist auf dem Abschnitt zwischen Hohenecken und Nanstein auch sehr empfehlenswert! Manch Treppenfanatiker dürfte die Hohenecken runter auch viel Freude haben!


----------



## Kelme (20. Juli 2013)

Da kommt keine Schorle raus.




Strom von kelme_sis auf Flickr


----------



## Kelme (20. Juli 2013)

Von der anderen Rheinseite




Toter Mann-Trail von kelme_sis auf Flickr


----------



## 19Freerider97 (20. Juli 2013)

Endlich ist er fertig, der dritte teil der KOR Serie!
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zSSwpahHwMI"]GoPro - Keep On Riding#3 - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Kelme (21. Juli 2013)

So geht Frauenquote




Frauenquote von kelme_sis auf Flickr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (21. Juli 2013)

:hust:
Die in weiß trägt aber keine "Flats" ...


----------



## HeavyBiker (21. Juli 2013)

cool 

hab auch was von heut... schöner ritt in den sonnenuntergang


----------



## Radde (22. Juli 2013)




----------



## Kelme (22. Juli 2013)

Die zappelnde Tanne bei 0:56 min. ist klasse .
Der Rest auch.


----------



## HeavyBiker (22. Juli 2013)

nice


----------



## lomo (22. Juli 2013)

Kelme schrieb:


> Die zappelnde Tanne bei 0:56 min. ist klasse .
> ....


----------



## lomo (22. Juli 2013)

Kelme schrieb:


> So geht Frauenquote
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Apropos ... habe bei den Damen einen Preis gewonnen, unter dem Deckmantel "Arbeitsschutzkleidung"! Ich dachte bei Protektoren immer an was anderes ...




Arbeitsschutz von *lomo* auf Flickr


----------



## Kelme (22. Juli 2013)

lomo, das reicht nicht für den Alpencross, oder?
Das war doch ein 12-er Pack.


----------



## lomo (22. Juli 2013)

Wie lange dauert der Alpencross?


----------



## Kelme (22. Juli 2013)

6 Etappen. 8 Übernachtungen.
War auch schon mal einkaufen für den Alpen-X




Ruhe bitte von kelme_sis auf Flickr

Falls der Kondomverbrauch zu laut wird oder so ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## basti.rlp (22. Juli 2013)

Hi,

was kleines aus dem Bikepark Trippstadt ... keine Große Sache ... aber ich wollte mich hier auch mal beteiligen 








LG


----------



## donnersberger (23. Juli 2013)

Fein


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (23. Juli 2013)

Kelme schrieb:


> 6 Etappen. 8 Übernachtungen.
> War auch schon mal einkaufen für den Alpen-X
> 
> 
> ...


Sind die mit Geschmack?


----------



## Kelme (23. Juli 2013)

ye_olde_fritz schrieb:


> Sind die mit Geschmack?



Vorher oder nachher ?


----------



## bikextrem1964 (23. Juli 2013)

wozu braucht man farbliche zäpfchen?????


----------



## Athabaske (23. Juli 2013)

...je nach Stimmung?

Oder damit nicht aus Versehen das gebrachte eingeschmotterte noch mal zum Einsatz kommt?


----------



## Kelme (23. Juli 2013)

Das ufert ja aus . Zurück zum Thema




Deepthroat_1 von kelme_sis auf Flickr


----------



## lomo (23. Juli 2013)

Kelme schrieb:


> Das ufert ja aus . Zurück zum Thema
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Optimizer (23. Juli 2013)

Zeig doch mal das wildromantische Foto!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (23. Juli 2013)

Ich habe nur romantisch.
Für wild waren andere zuständig 




Haus am See von kelme_sis auf Flickr


----------



## DerandereJan (23. Juli 2013)

Radde schrieb:


>




Wieder sähr schee.... oller Uffschepper!


----------



## lomo (23. Juli 2013)

Heute auf der Feierabendrunde mit dem Rennratt ("Er hat Jehova gesagt!")




Blitz und Donner von *lomo* auf Flickr


----------



## DerandereJan (23. Juli 2013)

Stark lomo!



Ist das das Weinbiet oder?


----------



## lomo (23. Juli 2013)

Grob in Richtung Kalmit.
Zufallstreffer, es hat gerade geblitzt, als ich den Auslöser gedrückt hatte.


----------



## kraft_werk (23. Juli 2013)

WOW!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haekel72 (24. Juli 2013)

Kelme schrieb:


> Das ufert ja aus . Zurück zum Thema
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Geiles radon!


----------



## Teufelstisch (24. Juli 2013)

@lomo:


----------



## han (24. Juli 2013)

Hier ein Actionfoto aus dem Bikepark in Italien






http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1430683


----------



## Timebandit (25. Juli 2013)

Mari?? Bist Dus`s wirklich?? Mit Doppelbrücke und im DH-Modus??? Alles gut bei Dir??

Greez,
Timebandit


----------



## donnersberger (25. Juli 2013)

:d


----------



## Joshua60 (25. Juli 2013)

Im letzten Licht auf den KS geschlichen. Nette Aussicht auf Pfälzer Wetterküche



KS130724_2143 HDR-Dämmerung von JoshuaXo auf Flickr


----------



## han (25. Juli 2013)

Timebandit schrieb:


> Mari?? Bist Dus`s wirklich?? Mit Doppelbrücke und im DH-Modus??? Alles gut bei Dir??
> 
> Greez,
> Timebandit



yep, und das ist nur mein Enduro


----------



## Timebandit (25. Juli 2013)

han schrieb:


> yep, und das ist nur mein Enduro



Na dann!! Viel Spass und vielleicht sieht man sich mal wieder.

Gruß


----------



## strandi (27. Juli 2013)

han schrieb:


> Hier ein Actionfoto aus dem Bikepark in Italien
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mari  Verletz Dich net...in Deinem Alter


----------



## Optimizer (28. Juli 2013)

Gestern den Vormittag in einem kühlen Tal verbracht:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quente (28. Juli 2013)

...hier wurden zwei Pfälzer MTBiker gehärtet...











...ich habe jetzt noch Eiswürfel im Schädel.


----------



## unocz (28. Juli 2013)

Respekt


----------



## HeavyBiker (28. Juli 2013)

die Helden der gestrigen Pfalz-Enduro-Schweis Tour... 
nur anhalten war nervig weil dann sind sofort kohorden von fliegen in gestreiftem tarnmuster über einen hergefallen 






mehr im fratzenbuch....


----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (28. Juli 2013)

Die Tage mal die neue Kamera getestet


----------



## Fibbs79 (28. Juli 2013)

Und was ist es geworden ?


----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (28. Juli 2013)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Und was ist es geworden ?



Sony Nex 3N


----------



## lomo (28. Juli 2013)

Pfalzwaldgeist schrieb:


> Sony Nex 3N



Selbstauslöser? Oder Fernbedienung?
Oder hat die ne "Fokusfalle"?


----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (29. Juli 2013)

lomo schrieb:


> Selbstauslöser? Oder Fernbedienung?
> Oder hat die ne "Fokusfalle"?



Selbstauslöser mit 5 Bildern


----------



## Fibbs79 (29. Juli 2013)

Ahhh fahhren in Zukunftvauch 5 von den PWGern durch den Wald


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teufelstisch (29. Juli 2013)

Nach der Abkühlung:


----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (29. Juli 2013)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Ahhh fahhren in Zukunftvauch 5 von den PWGern durch den Wald


----------



## Radde (1. August 2013)

Garnicht aus der Region, aber ne Reise wert: Geisskppf Bischofsmais...

Abfahrten in der Art der FlowCountry dürfte es ruhig mehr geben.


----------



## FR.Chicken (4. August 2013)

Samstag mit der Tochter unterwegs     Seit langem mal wieder Video geschnippelt fängt an wieder Spaß zu machen.


----------



## HeavyBiker (4. August 2013)

schön  
das eine is ja tripstatt aber das andere?

edith sagt : habs grad bei fb gesehen wo es war


----------



## [email protected] (4. August 2013)

Hi , das ist in Ottweiler.  http://www.flowtrail-ottweiler.de/
Gruß Dieter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mac80 (5. August 2013)

Feierabendrunde im kl. Odenwald...












Grz. & schoene Woche.


----------



## donnersberger (5. August 2013)

Nice


----------



## Berghaemmerer (5. August 2013)

Kleiner Nachschlag von Spicak mit Raddoe:





























weitere Pics in diesem Album


----------



## lomo (5. August 2013)

donnersberger schrieb:


> Nice



Würd' sogar sagen: Very nice!


----------



## Kelme (10. August 2013)

Esthal vom Drachenfels Westfelsen aus.




Esthal von kelme_sis auf Flickr


----------



## lomo (10. August 2013)

Lambrecht ... von den Wellenliegen aus ;-)




Lambrecht am Abend von *lomo* auf Flickr

Lambrecht ... bei Tag




Hennes von *lomo* auf Flickr


----------



## 01wheeler (12. August 2013)

Berghaemmerer schrieb:


> Kleiner Nachschlag von Spicak mit Raddoe:




Geisskopf und Spicak hatten wir auch vor ein paar Wochen 
Ist trotz langer Anreise immer einen Besuch wert.


----------



## /dev/random (13. August 2013)

Zwei Bilder von unserer Tour am Wochenende.
Erst war die Aussicht so:




Einige Kilo- und Höhenmeter später dann so:


----------



## Fibbs79 (14. August 2013)

Schindhard von fibbs79 auf Flickr




Amore von fibbs79 auf Flickr




Schlechter Empfang von fibbs79 auf Flickr


----------



## Kelme (14. August 2013)

Das letzte Bild ist doch Kunst, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (14. August 2013)

So hab ich es noch gar nicht gesehen .....

Steht mitten auf dem Trail, sogar die Kabel sind noch vorhanden ...



Kunst? von fibbs79 auf Flickr


----------



## nismo2002 (15. August 2013)

Zwar schon ein paar Tage her, aber hier zwei Eindrücke von einer Runde um Hauenstein...


----------



## Teufelstisch (15. August 2013)

Kategorie BBB - Bundesstraßen-Baustellen-Biken:

Der Walmersbach darf sich seit einer Weile endlich wieder oberirdisch gen Teufelstisch und Salzbach bewegen (allerdings nur in nem lieblosen Kanal), direkt an der Quelle hat man ein kleines Planschbecken angelegt:





Selbstporträt:





Ein halber Berg verschwindet...:


----------



## Optimizer (16. August 2013)

Teufelstisch schrieb:


> Selbstporträt:



Mein lieber Dennis, du siehst richtig steinalt aus....

Ich geh davon aus, dass der Berg, der weg muss größtenteils nach rechts geschmissen wird. Die "alte B10" wird dann über das neue kleine Brücklein des Kaltenbach gehen. A propos Kaltenbach...irgendwie dachte ich immer, dass ist die "Wäschbach"....

Ich glaube, morgen mittag werde ich mal über die neue Fahrbahndecke der B10 zwischen Waldfriedhof und Münchweiler radeln, solange da noch abgesperrt ist. Der Maulwurfschneider braucht Auslauf...


----------



## 19Freerider97 (17. August 2013)




----------



## Teufelstisch (17. August 2013)

@Optimizer: Ich bin halt einfach ein echtes Pälzer Urgestein! 

Da, wo jetzt noch der Radweg aus'm Waschtälchen kommt entsteht ja ne riesige Anschlussstelle mit 2 Kreiseln sowie der dann neuen, parallelen Landstraße nach Salzwoog und Dahn. Die neue Trasse führt dann direkt am Hang unterhalb des Bahnhofs (der dann auch noch ne neue Zufahrt + Fußgängerbrücke bekommt) entlang, an der Ampel vorbei bis zum Ortsausgang.

Ein Tunnel (den hätte man da einfach in gerader Linie durch den Berg graben können) wär mir was die Eingriffe ins Landschaftsbild betrifft wesentlich lieber gewesen; dann hätte man sich auch die Grünbrücke sparen können. Naja, egal; Ändern kann man eh nix mehr...! 

Ein wesentlich umweltschonenderes Gefährt:


----------



## 19Freerider97 (17. August 2013)




----------



## scylla (18. August 2013)

Bilderrätsel:
Wer (er)kennt folgenden Spitzkehr-Trail direkt über Neustadt? 













Ein bisschen mehr Verkehr täte dem ganz gut 

Grüße aus dem Odenwald


----------



## rmfausi (18. August 2013)

Hallo scylla,
das ist bestimmt dieser Trail:



Das Foto habe ich von @Bjoern_U. aus dem Fotoalbum genommen. 

Den Trail kenne ich wie er genau heisst weiss ich leider nicht, vielleicht kann Björn etwas genaueres dazu erzählen.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (18. August 2013)

rmfausi schrieb:


> Hallo scylla,
> das ist bestimmt dieser Trail:



das wäre ja viel zu einfach, den kennt ja eh jeder 
und außerdem viel zu wenig Kehren 
das einzige, was stimmt, ist die Talseite  ... wobei, auch nicht ganz, ein kleines Seitental ist da auch noch dazwischen.


----------



## Optimizer (18. August 2013)

@Teufelstisch:
Ich war gestern noch an der alten Römerzahl. Nachdem da durch die einseitige Sperrung kaum noch Abgase rumkommen, ist das Ding ganz schön zugewuchert. Die neue Römerzahl hab ich garnicht mehr wahrgenommen. War wohl zu schnell unterwegs...




Dafür war ich heute per Pedes an nem schönem Eck mit Opi und dem Rest der Brut unterwegs. Haben da ringsrum auch schöne Trails (wieder)entdeckt.








Hier noch was für die Lambrechter! Auch anderswo hats schöne Sitzgruppen.


----------



## Fibbs79 (18. August 2013)

Falscher Nickname !!!


----------



## Optimizer (18. August 2013)

Gilt nur fürs erste Bild.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (18. August 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> Bilderrätsel:
> Wer (er)kennt folgenden Spitzkehr-Trail direkt über Neustadt?
> 
> Ein bisschen mehr Verkehr täte dem ganz gut
> ...


ich dachte wie @rmfausi auch erst an den Zigeuner könnte gelber Punkt sein, aber da war ich seit langem nimmer


----------



## scylla (18. August 2013)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> ich dachte wie @rmfausi auch erst an den Zigeuner könnte gelber Punkt sein, aber da war ich seit langem nimmer



Hilfestellung: keine Wandermarkierung, nur gestrichelt (bzw. OSM) und nur über eine Pisten-Sackgasse vom Naturfreundehaus aus zu erreichen. Suchen lohnt sich trotzdem (finde ich).


Es war eine einzige Bikespur drin.
Na, wer war das und weiß es?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bjoern_U. (18. August 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> Hilfestellung: keine Wandermarkierung, nur gestrichelt (bzw. OSM) und nur über eine Pisten-Sackgasse vom Naturfreundehaus aus zu erreichen. Suchen lohnt sich trotzdem (finde ich).
> 
> 
> Es war eine einzige Bikespur drin.
> Na, wer war das und weiß es?


da bin ich dann mal raus, das ist nicht so ganz meine Westentasche

gibt ja (zum Glück) viele solcher Ecken/Wege
Ich hab schon öfters solche "lost trails" gesucht, die über 20J alten Wanderkarten sind da ganz hilfreich, leider sind die Wege oft nicht mehr auffindbar oder in arg desolatem Zustand.


----------



## scylla (19. August 2013)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> Ich hab schon öfters solche "lost trails" gesucht, die über 20J alten Wanderkarten sind da ganz hilfreich, leider sind die Wege oft nicht mehr auffindbar oder in arg desolatem Zustand.



falls jemand den obigen lost Trail ... suchen möchte: ... lieber per PN


----------



## lomo (19. August 2013)

Optimizer schrieb:


> ...
> Hier noch was für die Lambrechter! Auch anderswo hats schöne Sitzgruppen.


----------



## Teufelstisch (19. August 2013)

@Optimizer: Die Sitzgruppe am schönen Eck hab ich auch gleich erkannt! 

"Römerzahl" sagt mir jetzt aber so direkt nix. Gibt da ja aber weiter oben, nen Pfad den Großen Arius runter so ne kleine Felsengruppe mit ner eingemeißelten Inschrift - ist das dann die "Neue"?


----------



## Optimizer (19. August 2013)

Teufelstisch schrieb:


> "Römerzahl" sagt mir jetzt aber so direkt nix. Gibt da ja aber weiter oben, nen Pfad den Großen Arius runter so ne kleine Felsengruppe mit ner eingemeißelten Inschrift - ist das dann die "Neue"?




nenene.... Früher ging vom Klosterbrunnen parallel zur alten zweispurigen B10 ne Teerstraße, die auf Höhe Nesseltal endete. Dort ist (in Fahrtrichtung Münchweiler) rechts am Hang eine eingemeißelte Römerzahl gewesen mit dem Datum 18schiessmichtot, als die Staatsstraße nach Landau fertiggestellt wurde. Beim vierspurigen Ausbau wurde diese Römerzahl abgebaggert und höher versetzt. Gleichzeitig wurde irgendwo an nem neuen Fels die "neue" Römerzahl mit dem Datum 2000irgendwas eingemeißelt.

Was du meinst, sind diese Felsbrocken an dem Hohlweg, hinten den Arius runter, wo so Runen eingemeißelt sind:





Die sind scheinbar relativ "jung", vielleicht keine 10-20 Jahre alt und ich hatte mal was gelesen, dass die anscheinend von rechts angehauchten dort eingemeißelt wurden...


----------



## Deleted 48198 (19. August 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> Bilderrätsel:
> Wer (er)kennt folgenden Spitzkehr-Trail direkt über Neustadt?
> 
> 
> ...



Wurde von Flugrost und mir vor 3 Jahren gefunden und als Snake getauft.


----------



## scylla (19. August 2013)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Wurde von Flugrost und mir vor 3 Jahren gefunden und als Snake getauft.



ah, also doch  danke für die taufe, jetzt können wir das kind wenigstens zukünftig beim namen nennen


----------



## BejayMTB (19. August 2013)

Kurz rum zum Tubeless testen.


----------



## goflo (19. August 2013)

@scylla, wolfman

Der sieht ja richtig schick aus. Muss ich doch die Tage gleich mal kucken, ob ich den finde.


----------



## Fibbs79 (20. August 2013)

Türmchen von fibbs79 auf Flickr




Kahlschlag von fibbs79 auf Flickr




Wer hat den Größten? von fibbs79 auf Flickr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 19Freerider97 (23. August 2013)




----------



## Optimizer (23. August 2013)

Einsamer Wasgau:




Dramatik am Grafenfels:




Steinmännel -  Bagger - Rothenberg:




Dem Stephan sein Häusel:




Auf's Kreuz gelegt:


----------



## HeavyBiker (23. August 2013)

obligatorische frage bei dir... biste die treppe gefahren?


----------



## Optimizer (23. August 2013)

Hmmm...ja....:what:


----------



## HeavyBiker (23. August 2013)

bilder... 2. von oben , treppe.....halloooo ?


----------



## saturno (23. August 2013)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> bilder... 2. von oben , treppe.....halloooo ?



aber mit absprung auf den felsen davor


----------



## haekel72 (23. August 2013)

Hohenberg





Jungpfalz





Rehbergturm


----------



## Optimizer (23. August 2013)

saturno schrieb:


> aber mit absprung auf den felsen davor



Dann würdest du aber die zweite Treppe oben auslassen. Das wäre doch schade...


----------



## Luzy123 (23. August 2013)

Einsamer Wasgau:




Wo issnn des?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Optimizer (23. August 2013)

Die "7" von der Langmühle rüber zum Grafenfels. Die Brücke kommt direkt nach der Querung der Landstraße zwischen Langmühle und Glashütte.


----------



## Luzy123 (23. August 2013)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Die "7" von der Langmühle rüber zum Grafenfels. Die Brücke kommt direkt nach der Querung der Landstraße zwischen Langmühle und Glashütte.



Ach ja, da unten. 

Bist Du vom Grafenfels auch das ziemlich zugewachsene Päddel Richtung Stephanshof gefahren?


----------



## Optimizer (23. August 2013)

Luzy123 schrieb:


> Ach ja, da unten.
> 
> Bist Du vom Grafenfels auch das ziemlich zugewachsene Päddel Richtung Stephanshof gefahren?



Wenn du das über den Kamm direkt am Grafenfels meinst, dann ja. So richtig zugewachsen ist das nicht. Aber viel Wudsgehubbel.... Nur kurz vor Schluss liegt viel dünnes Geäst drin.


----------



## Radde (23. August 2013)

nix neues, aber kipps hier trotzdem mal rein... mal wieder die Hauptline in Tripphausen


----------



## HeavyBiker (23. August 2013)




----------



## Radde (23. August 2013)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


>



 Beitrag #6666  !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (27. August 2013)

Kaiserwetter? von fibbs79 auf Flickr


----------



## Teufelstisch (27. August 2013)

Na, bei dem Wetter bleibt der im Trifels schlafende Kaiser sicher im Bett...! 

Gestern nach dem ekligen Dauernieselregen noch nen kleinen Abstecher zum F-Weg gemacht:





Und noch was Gespenstisches, kurz vor der Haustür:


----------



## donnersberger (27. August 2013)

Mol wieder de E.T. gelandet?


----------



## Haardtfahrer (30. August 2013)

So sehen Sieger aus der Region aus!






Alles jahrelang auf guten Pfälzer Wegen geübt. Herzlichen Glückwunsch!


----------



## HeavyBiker (30. August 2013)

schönes bild


----------



## "Sebastian" (30. August 2013)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> So sehen Sieger aus der Region aus!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lukas Baum


----------



## Teufelstisch (30. August 2013)

Morgens, dreiviertel Sieben im Wasgau:


----------



## Bjoern_U. (30. August 2013)

Teufelstisch schrieb:


> Morgens, dreiviertel Sieben im Wasgau:


Hammergeiles Bild !!!


----------



## Teufelstisch (31. August 2013)

@_Bjoern_U._: Danke! 

Einige Minuten später, in der Abfahrt vom Ruppertstein:


----------



## 19Freerider97 (31. August 2013)

Shot von heute!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Optimizer (31. August 2013)

Teufelstisch schrieb:


> Morgens, dreiviertel Sieben im Wasgau:



Ein Hammerbild! Kein Wunder, bei dem Motiv!


----------



## 19Freerider97 (1. September 2013)




----------



## lomo (2. September 2013)

19Freerider97 schrieb:


> Shot von heute!



dA STEHT EIN bLITZ IM bILD!!!


----------



## saturno (2. September 2013)

lomo schrieb:


> dA STEHT EIN bLITZ IM bILD!!!





die wachsen seit kurzem im wald, wurde extra angepflanzt um uns biker beim zu schnellen fahren zu erwischen

der nette brief mit der verwaltung kommt sicher bald


----------



## donnersberger (2. September 2013)

Stimmt. Ich wurde gestern auch geblitzt, am Königstuhl in einer 30er Zone war ich mit zu hohem Alter unterwegs


----------



## 19Freerider97 (2. September 2013)

lomo schrieb:


> dA STEHT EIN bLITZ IM bILD!!!


 
der steht da für extra


----------



## samafa (3. September 2013)

Hab da mal ne Frage.
Weiß jemand ob der Höhenwanderweg bei Münchweiler a. d. Rodalb mit dem Bike befahrbar ist


----------



## Optimizer (3. September 2013)

samafa schrieb:


> Hab da mal ne Frage.
> Weiß jemand ob der Höhenwanderweg bei Münchweiler a. d. Rodalb mit dem Bike befahrbar ist


ja,ja isser!
Abfahrt vom Kurzelberg hat schöne Serpentinen. Die Abfahrt vom Rotenstein ist auch (mit schwereren) Serpentinen durchsetzt, welche wegen querliegenden Bäumen manchmal abzukürzen sind. Der Rest ist allerdings breite Forststraße...


----------



## samafa (3. September 2013)

is awer technisch net so schwer, oder 

Ist der durchweg gut beschildert?
Hab was gelesen von den weißen Kreis mit einem "H" drin, aber ober der dieser Hinweis durchgängig ist hab ich nix gefunden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (3. September 2013)

@Pfalzwaldgeist: Alles Gute und ruhige Nächte !!!


----------



## Optimizer (3. September 2013)

Boah! Alles Gute!


----------



## Optimizer (3. September 2013)

samafa schrieb:


> is awer technisch net so schwer, oder
> 
> Ist der durchweg gut beschildert?
> Hab was gelesen von den weißen Kreis mit einem "H" drin, aber ober der dieser Hinweis durchgängig ist hab ich nix gefunden.



Durchgängig beschildert ab Bhf Münchweiler. So wie du es beschrieben hast. Ein Abstecher zur Aussicht Baumwalderkopf ist empfehlenswert (musst aber das Bike hochschieben).
 Die Abfahrt vom Rotenstein ist technisch schon eher heavy. Zuerst drei engen Serpentinen, die ich auch erst zuletzt geschafft habe und dann ein Felsabsatz, der dem Kopf zu schaffen macht. Die nächsten Serpentinen sind manchmal eng, manchmal schräg, manchmal mit Wurzeln direkt in der Spitzkehre. Sind schon ne Hausnummer... aber ansonsten einfach schieben.


----------



## lomo (3. September 2013)

Optimizer schrieb:


> ...
> 
> *[Signatur] PWCXT2014 - "Crossen und Pfalz, Gott erhalt's!" [/Signatur]
> *



Ich glaub, ich brauch nen Crosser


----------



## Optimizer (3. September 2013)

Natürlich braucht man das.
Ein weiser Mann sagte mir mal:


> Junge, Cyclocrossen ist quasi anachronistische Geländeradkultur!


----------



## lomo (8. September 2013)

Off Topic ... aber aus der Region und auch noch ein "Video"






Gestern auf dem KKC erlebt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rocklandbiker (9. September 2013)

lomo schrieb:


> Ich glaub, ich brauch nen Crosser


 
Geduld...Geduld, da kommt noch was....  X...-Edition


----------



## lomo (9. September 2013)

Rocklandbiker schrieb:


> Geduld...Geduld, da kommt noch was....  X...-Edition


----------



## Haardtfahrer (9. September 2013)

lomo schrieb:


> Off Topic ... aber aus der Region und auch noch ein "Video"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ohrwurmalarm!


----------



## Kelme (9. September 2013)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> Ohrwurmalarm!


Das wird bei mir nur nach drei Schorle ein Ohrwurm. Dann aber heftig


----------



## Speedbullit (10. September 2013)

hier gibt's den livemitschnitt vom sonntach zu hören

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9PXpuk_sbWA#t=44


----------



## lomo (10. September 2013)

Speedbullit schrieb:


> hier gibt's den livemitschnitt vom sonntach zu hören
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9PXpuk_sbWA#t=44



Sammsdaach, bitte!


----------



## Speedbullit (11. September 2013)

oh, da wir ich schorlebedingt ein wenig verwirrt


----------



## lomo (11. September 2013)

Ich auch


----------



## Bjoern_U. (11. September 2013)

auf dem Weg zum heutigen Abendessen.....




das große 1x1 ist ne ganz schöne Quälerei


----------



## Fibbs79 (11. September 2013)

Fisch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (11. September 2013)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> auf dem Weg zum heutigen Abendessen.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Übersetzung?


----------



## Bjoern_U. (11. September 2013)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Fisch?



Saumagen heute mal mit Pommes




lomo schrieb:


> Übersetzung?


32-16
für meine Luschenbeine zu dick für hoch und dann für den Spaß zu wenig für runter


----------



## lomo (11. September 2013)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> 32-16
> für meine Luschenbeine zu dick für hoch und dann für den Spaß zu wenig für runter



Ich fahr 38:19 ....
... is aber auch nicht viel anders!


----------



## Kelme (11. September 2013)

Probier mal 34:17. Das geht dann bestimmt


----------



## Bjoern_U. (11. September 2013)

lomo schrieb:


> Ich fahr 38:19 ....
> ... is aber auch nicht viel anders!


da hätte ich heute wohl das erste mal seit Jahren zum Lambi hoch geschoben.... 
ich hab heute auch immer wieder Daumenkino gespielt aber da ist nix...


----------



## Bjoern_U. (11. September 2013)

Kelme schrieb:


> Probier mal 34:17. Das geht dann bestimmt auch nicht


----------



## rmfausi (12. September 2013)

Ich schmeisse mal 32:18 in den Ring. Das ist so meine Wohlfühlübersetzung am Geländerad. 





Beim Klapprad weiss ich es nicht, ist noch orignal. Auf die Kalmit kommt man jedenfalls auch damit.





Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Bergfried (12. September 2013)

rmfausi schrieb:


> Ich schmeisse mal 32:18 in den Ring. Das ist so meine Wohlfühlübersetzung am Geländerad.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


eine gute Wahl !
Kelme fährt übrigens 36 : 24 .

Gruß Bgf.


----------



## lomo (13. September 2013)

rmfausi schrieb:


> ...
> Beim Klapprad weiss ich es nicht, ist noch orignal. Auf die Kalmit kommt man jedenfalls auch damit.
> ...



Im Schweiße seines Angesichts


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haardtfahrer (13. September 2013)

lomo schrieb:


> Off Topic ... aber aus der Region und auch noch ein "Video"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



http://les-paroles-de-chansons.com/chanson/montrer/575748/france-gall/paroles-et-traduction-de-chanson-wassermann-und-fisch/


----------



## 19Freerider97 (14. September 2013)

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/31356


----------



## Berghaemmerer (15. September 2013)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> auf dem Weg zum heutigen Abendessen.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



so wie das Dingen aussieht taugts wohl nur zum Posen ohne Pilot, oder hat sich jmd mal getraut sich da drauf zu setzen u foddofieren zu lassen


----------



## Bjoern_U. (15. September 2013)

Berghaemmerer schrieb:


> so wie das Dingen aussieht taugts wohl nur zum Posen ohne Pilot, oder hat sich jmd mal getraut sich da drauf zu setzen u foddofieren zu lassen


leider reicht die Armlänge des Piloten nicht um Pilot & Dingen gleichzeitig abzulichten  
btw. der Rahmen ist Bj. 1993 und damit älter wie viele Biker hier


----------



## Radde (15. September 2013)

Im Ausland unterwegs gewesen... Winterberg.


----------



## Kelme (15. September 2013)

Sehr geile Kombi aus Film und Musik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rocklandbiker (16. September 2013)

Auf dem Weg zum Lambertskreuz..."roter Balken"...runter gehts besser als hoch, erst recht nach nem "roten" Traubenschorle


----------



## 19Freerider97 (16. September 2013)

würden uns über rückmeldung freuen!
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/31392


----------



## Lynus (16. September 2013)

Radde schrieb:


> Im Ausland unterwegs gewesen... Winterberg.



Wißt ihr, was ich an dem Video shice finde? Da baut der Radde den hohen Drop (@ Batterie) und den Roadgap ein, als wär´s das Normalste auf der Welt, die Dinger runterzuspringen. Und ich? Steh jedes Jahr davor, bekomm allein schon beim Gedanken daran Pipi in die Augen und bin froh, wenn ich am Idiotenhügel sauber über die Anfänger-Tables komm


----------



## Teufelstisch (17. September 2013)

Am Sonntag dampfte es im westlichen Pfälzerwald ganz ordentlich:





Hier entsteht grade eine kleine Schauerfront. Die mich dann auch kurz vor der Haustür noch komplett eingenässt hat:





Alte Weiber - wo seid ihr...?!


----------



## Optimizer (18. September 2013)

Nicht von mir, aber gut für unseren Ruf 

 
Die Stelle bei 0:55 ist zu beachten!


----------



## haekel72 (18. September 2013)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Nicht von mir, aber gut für unseren Ruf
> 
> 
> Die Stelle bei 0:55 ist zu beachten!


 
Ja genau solche Szenen machen den Wandersleuten Angst. Ich habe zu 95% Gute Erfahrungen da ich entweder anhalte oder ganz Langsam vorbei fahre und Grüße. Leider gibt es immer mehr von der anderen Sorte wie im Video gezeigt!


----------



## Optimizer (18. September 2013)

Ihr Leut, ich hab voll Depri. Seit 3 Wochen nicht mehr auf nem Bock gehockt. Wenn ich nach draußen gugg, regnet's nur...

Aber wisst ihr was? Wir Pälzer lassen uns nicht unterkriegen. Wir gehen auch raus, wenn's kalt und nass ist und so richtig bäh und es macht trotzdem Spass:



 @Ringstein, Lemberg.


----------



## HeavyBiker (18. September 2013)

sauber


----------



## <NoFear> (18. September 2013)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Nicht von mir, aber gut für unseren Ruf
> 
> 
> Die Stelle bei 0:55 ist zu beachten!




lass mich kurz überlegen ...*Vollidiot! * 
- Mehr fällt mir dazu nicht ein -


----------



## Dddakk (18. September 2013)

könnte es sein das er gar nicht so schnell fuhr wie es aussieht?
Und das er nur das Filmchen etwas schneller laufen läßt. siehe z.B. 2:10min und am Schluß den Bremsweg? Auch die wenigen Kurven mit Schräglagen sind gar nicht sooo schräg.
mmmh


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sp00n82 (18. September 2013)

Lies dir einfach die Kommentare vom Uploader durch beim Video, das Postings vor dir ist da schon recht zutreffend.


----------



## goflo (18. September 2013)

Also die 4 Wanderer sind in Zukunft sicher schlecht zu sprechen auf MTB-ler. Glückwunsch....  Wo ist hier eigentlich der Kotzsmiley?


----------



## saturno (18. September 2013)

<NoFear> schrieb:


> lass mich kurz überlegen ...*Vollidiot! *
> - Mehr fällt mir dazu nicht ein -




das ist noch zu milde. den typen schlage ich zur wahl des arsch..ch des jahres vor. der gewinnt mit weitem abstand..................


----------



## roeb (18. September 2013)

Wie kann man so auf Wanderer zurasen und dann das ganze noch hochladen. Ich würde drauf tippen das er nicht aus der Region kommt, sonst würde sicher nicht in der sowieso angespannten Situation rund um dem Kalmit so an Wanderern vorbei ziehen. Sehr kurzsichtig unterwegs unser "Vollhelmritter".


----------



## goflo (18. September 2013)

Ist das am Ende sein Auto? Geparkt über der Wappenschmiede auf der Landstrasse???


----------



## roeb (19. September 2013)

Vermutlich und da in dem Auto auf dem Fahrersitz jemand sitzt, vermute ich das er sich hochshuttlen lassen hat. Von wegen stundenlang schieben


----------



## Radde (19. September 2013)

Wegen dem Typen gabs vor 3-4 Jahren schonmal ne Diskussion, weil der am Weinbiet fast ne Gruppe hochradelnde Biker umgenietet hatte... ist also unbelehrbar. Das schlimme an der Sache ist, den würden evtl anstehende Konsequenzen in Form von Trailsperrungen nichtmal stören.




Lynus schrieb:


> Wißt ihr, was ich an dem Video shice finde? Da baut der Radde den hohen Drop (@ Batterie) und den Roadgap ein, als wär´s das Normalste auf der Welt, die Dinger runterzuspringen.



wenn man schonmal größers gehupft ist dann fällt das nicht mehr so schwer


----------



## Kelme (19. September 2013)

roeb schrieb:


> ... Ich würde drauf tippen das er nicht aus der Region kommt, sonst würde sicher nicht in der sowieso angespannten Situation rund um dem Kalmit so an Wanderern vorbei ziehen.
> ...


Nun ja - in seinem Profil steht als Ort "Lambrecht". Da weigere ich mich aber das "Fremdschämen" anzufangen. Die Durchfahrtsaktion ist hirnlos auch wenn der Superweitwinkel der GoPro da mehr Geschwindigkeit suggeriert als tatsächlich vorhanden. Was mich viel mehr massiv ankotzt ist diese Geisteshaltung (Geist? Kann an sich gar nicht sein!) "wegen Pisswanderern" bremsen bzw. um Durchfahrt bitten, wenn man so lange da hochgeschoben hat. Geht's noch?


----------



## Optimizer (19. September 2013)

Nach drei Wochen Abstinenz endlich wieder auf dem Bock.





Erste Ausfahrt mit Mirferitzel. Funktioniert, sogar richtig gut. Lob dem 





> Smubob


, ohne den es dieses Ritzel vielleicht garnicht geben würde....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bjoern_U. (19. September 2013)

"Schade", das Video Machwerk ist gelöscht
da ich die letzten Tage nur mobil aufs Forum zugreifen konnte, hätte ich mir das gerne auch noch angeschaut (dafür Volumen opfern wollte ich aber nicht)


----------



## samafa (20. September 2013)

@Teufelstisch
das hat doch nix mit Omas zu tun..... 

Hab dich beim Dampfen gesehen.
Bist ja wie so ein "Stubentiger ums essen" geschlichen.


----------



## Teufelstisch (20. September 2013)

@_samafa_: Ja, klingt aber doch schöner, als wenn ich nach neblig-feuchten Spinnweben verlangen würde! 

Geschlichen eher weniger, bin ja den halben Tag kreuz und quer durch die Prärie geritten, um das dampfende Stahlross an verschiedenen Ecken zu erwischen. Wo haste mich denn gesehen?


----------



## Fibbs79 (20. September 2013)

Randzonenbiking von fibbs79 auf Flickr




Randzonenbiking von fibbs79 auf Flickr




Randzonenbiking von fibbs79 auf Flickr


----------



## samafa (20. September 2013)

@Teufelstisch
uff de Biewämil so um 11fe 12fe.


----------



## Teufelstisch (20. September 2013)

Ahja, da hatte ich dann grade Schichtbeginn!  Eigentlich wollte ich den ganzen Tag dafür nutzen, aber der eklige Nieselregen hat mir nen Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht. Vielleicht biste ja auch dem ein oder anderen Foto mit drauf!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Optimizer (20. September 2013)

@Fibbs79: Schön, dein neues Rad. Am Sonntag mit dabei oder doch das Hardtail?


----------



## HeavyBiker (20. September 2013)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Randzonenbiking von fibbs79 auf Flickr
> 
> 
> Randzonenbiking von fibbs79 auf Flickr
> ...




echt nice


----------



## Fibbs79 (20. September 2013)

Hardtail, muss schließlich auch eingesaut werden


----------



## radon-biker-qlt (20. September 2013)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Randzonenbiking von fibbs79 auf Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Hi,

wo ist das und hast du einen GPS-Track evtl. dazu?

Danke dir


----------



## Optimizer (20. September 2013)

radon-biker-qlt schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> wo ist das und hast du einen GPS-Track evtl. dazu?
> 
> Danke dir


 

Dazu brauch man kein GPS-Track. Du musst nach Rodalben fahren und dem schwarzen F auf weißem Grund folgen. Wenn du nach 45km wieder dort rauskommst, wo du los bist, dann hast du alles richtig gemacht.


----------



## HeavyBiker (20. September 2013)

ha ha ... wenns so einfach wäre...
ich würds bestimmt schaffen mich zu verfranzen


----------



## Teufelstisch (20. September 2013)

In der Tat; auf der Suche nach nem schwarzen F könnt's auch wirklich schwierig werden; die sind nämlich grün!


----------



## Optimizer (20. September 2013)

sag ich doch....war schon eeeewwwwiiiiigggg nich mehr dort....


----------



## roeb (20. September 2013)

.ignorme


----------



## Fibbs79 (20. September 2013)

Pssst. Streng verboten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roeb (20. September 2013)

Sorry war mit dem nicht ganz bewusst. Ist wieder weg.


----------



## hossianajoe (21. September 2013)

Irgendwie hatte ich Gestern beim Schrauben einen Goldrausch!


----------



## raddüdel (22. September 2013)

Ein paar Bilder von meiner heutigen kleine " NERVE -Tour "


----------



## Kelme (22. September 2013)

Ganz aus dem Westen der Region




Jakobsweg_2013_22 von kelme_sis auf Flickr




Jakobsweg_2013_26 von kelme_sis auf Flickr




Jakobsweg_2013_13 von kelme_sis auf Flickr




Jakobsweg_2013_1 von kelme_sis auf Flickr


----------



## MrMapei (22. September 2013)

Der Schorle steht schief .....

Seid ihr durch das Karlstal geradelt?


----------



## Kelme (22. September 2013)

Nin ja, so ein altersschwacher Tisch - ob der immer gerade steht?
Karlstal - würde ich das verraten


----------



## MrMapei (22. September 2013)

Immerhin geht es um Schorle.
Wenn der jetzt umkippt :banghead:

Also ich bin heute durch das Karlstal gerollt. Mit RR auf der Straße, wie auch sonst


----------



## Kelme (22. September 2013)

Sagen wir mal so: Das Verbotsschild am Karlstal bildet eindeutig ein Rennrad ab. Ich gehe davon aus, dass du dein Rad geschoben hast, oder?


----------



## MrMapei (22. September 2013)

Nö. 
Ich war doch an dritter Stelle. Hinter der Dame mit dem MTB und dem Crosser mit dem Kinderanhänger. Und damit quasi auch Mountainbikefahrer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quente (22. September 2013)

MrMapei schrieb:


> Der Schorle steht schief .....


 
...der Horizont, ja, ja der Horizont....


----------



## Radler-01 (23. September 2013)

Quente schrieb:


> ...der Horizont, ja, ja der Horizont....


 

wenn´s genug Schorle sind -egal ob gerade oder schief stehend- wird der Horizont eben schief ...


----------



## HeavyBiker (23. September 2013)

hab auch ein bild aus der region .... gestern nen kumpel nach dem biken fotografiert


----------



## Joshua60 (23. September 2013)

Die meistens Bilder könnten hier gerne noch eine Nummer größer sein, aber das hier hätte schon als Thumbnail dicke gereicht. Gute Besserung an den Verunfallten, der hoffentlich Linkshänder ist


----------



## HeavyBiker (23. September 2013)

ja sowas sieht man net soooo gerne und leider is er rechtshänder und die schulter war schon mal im eimer , jetzt sind die schönen carbon bänder die drinn waren auch futsch...


----------



## Arthur27 (23. September 2013)

Krankenhaus Eberbach - Klingt nach Bikepark Beerfelden.
Gute Besserung an den Verunfallten !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyBiker (23. September 2013)

jo war in befe


----------



## Dddakk (23. September 2013)

Wenn man im Forum hier so liest muss der Bikepark in Befe wohl ne Außenstelle vom KH Eberbach sein.   Gibts da Prozente?  

Gute Genesung an den Verunfallten!

(Heavy, nimmste mich mal mit nach Befe? Die haben doch sicher auch was für 100/0mm-Ferderweg)


----------



## rmfausi (23. September 2013)

Auf der Vereinsstrecke.





Gruß rmfausi


----------



## donnersberger (23. September 2013)




----------



## sp00n82 (23. September 2013)

Dddakk schrieb:


> (Heavy, nimmste mich mal mit nach Befe? Die haben doch sicher auch was für 100/0mm-Ferderweg)



Für 100/0 könnt ich auch was gebrauchen.


----------



## HeavyBiker (23. September 2013)

Dddakk schrieb:


> Wenn man im Forum hier so liest muss der Bikepark in Befe wohl ne Außenstelle vom KH Eberbach sein.   Gibts da Prozente?
> 
> Gute Genesung an den Verunfallten!
> 
> (Heavy, nimmste mich mal mit nach Befe? Die haben doch sicher auch was für 100/0mm-Ferderweg)



ohja das haben sie  ...muß nur mal schauen wie lange die dieses jahr noch offen haben
die haben aber auch für moderate preise ganz fluffige bikes zum leihen falls du das willst


----------



## donnersberger (23. September 2013)

Dddakk: jetzt am Samstag werde ich nochmal in Befe sein. Da gibsts einen Singletrail, der ist ohne Kicker, Bauwerke und Steilkurven, den kann man auch mit ohne Federweeech fahren. Kann ich Dir zeigen. Den fahr ich ganz gerne mal zwischendrin. Fullface brauchste dafür nicht, Knie und Ellbogen Protektörchen vielleicht eher, falls man mal einen Baum touchiert.


----------



## HeavyBiker (23. September 2013)

es gibt sogar 3 strecken die ohne jegliche mutproben sind und bei denen die reifen stets am boden bleiben können


----------



## Radde (24. September 2013)

Das da ist auch eine recht bodenständige Strecke: 


nur doof, dass die so weit weg ist.


----------



## HeavyBiker (24. September 2013)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (24. September 2013)

Urlaubswetter und ...... genießen




Foto 1.JPG von fibbs79 auf Flickr


----------



## rmfausi (24. September 2013)

Und wie fährts 601er? Viel Spass mit dem Rad.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Optimizer (24. September 2013)

Endlich fällts jemandem auf, dass der Fibbs wieder Kantenklatscher fährt.


----------



## goflo (24. September 2013)

War gestern abend mal wieder am Nollenkopf und Hohe Loog.

Am Nollenkopf oben haben wieder welche nicht begriffen wozu die Wege da sind  Viele neue, frische Querfeldein-Spuren, weil da ja böse Spitzkehren sind....


----------



## Fibbs79 (24. September 2013)

Fährt sich genial, nur an die Flats muss ich mich noch gewöhnen ....

Der Zwiwwelkuche war übrigens leckaaaa


----------



## Superstarr (25. September 2013)

Auf Pfadsuche mit dem Pfadfinder hinter der Langmühle:




Komme mittlerweile so oft da vorbei, dass man es fast mein Wochenendhäusschen nennen kann. Gehört aber doch dem Stephan.....


----------



## Fibbs79 (25. September 2013)

Irgendwo bei Schönau:




Kaputt von fibbs79 auf Flickr




Grashubser von fibbs79 auf Flickr




Annegelechd von fibbs79 auf Flickr




Herbststimmung von fibbs79 auf Flickr


----------



## HeavyBiker (25. September 2013)

heute morgen spontan zu nem flotten 3er auf der Vereins DH verabredet


----------



## Radde (25. September 2013)

Immer diese Riesenräder 

Hat wer die heutige Inversionslage von oben geknipst?

Riesenpilz:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teufelstisch (25. September 2013)

@_Superstarr_: Als ich letztens dort rauf bin, war der Stephan sogar mal in da House! Gut, ob der dort rumwerkelnde Förster wirklich so hieß, hab ich dann doch nicht gefragt... 

Nen Pilz (gelegen inmitten einer Serpentine im Dahner Felsenland) hätt' ich übrigens auch im Angebot:


----------



## Miro266 (25. September 2013)

Radde schrieb:


> Immer diese Riesenräder
> 
> Hat wer die heutige Inversionslage von oben geknipst?
> 
> Riesenpilz:



Wie ein Schnitzel panieren und in der Pfanne braten, schmeckt gut !


----------



## Fibbs79 (26. September 2013)

Schnitzel in der Größe wäre mir da aber lieber 
Und danach ....




Do geht's nunner von fibbs79 auf Flickr




Girlfriend von fibbs79 auf Flickr




Fahrbar??? von fibbs79 auf Flickr


----------



## Optimizer (26. September 2013)

Sieht doch gut aus! Ich denke mit großen Reifen rollt man die Treppe locker ab....


----------



## Fibbs79 (26. September 2013)

Die Treppe schon, aber der letzte Absatz wird schwierig.
Sieht auf dem Bild mal wieder leicht aus ...


----------



## Radde (26. September 2013)

es wird Herbst da bin ich immer motiviert zum filmen:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (26. September 2013)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Sieht auf dem Bild mal wieder leicht aus ...




ähmmm NÖ


----------



## roeb (26. September 2013)

Sehr schönes Filmchen!


----------



## Peter Lang (26. September 2013)

Fahrbar??? von fibbs79 auf Flickr[/QUOTE]

seh ich das richtig, daß über der Treppe ein Seil hängt?


----------



## Fibbs79 (26. September 2013)

Soll als Steighilfe dienen ...


----------



## Peter Lang (26. September 2013)

achso ich dachte schon was schlimmeres


----------



## roeb (26. September 2013)

Dachtest du es seine eine "Absteighilfe"?


----------



## Peter Lang (26. September 2013)

sowas in der Art, dargeboten von freundlichen Wanderern , obwohl ich die Wanderer fast immer wirklich freundlich erlebe.


----------



## sp00n82 (26. September 2013)

Radde schrieb:


> es wird Herbst da bin ich immer motiviert zum filmen:


Hör auf mich neidisch zu machen!
Aber: mehr Hardtail-Faher braucht das Land! Und nicht immer nur diese schnöseligen Pfully-Pfahrer!


----------



## hossianajoe (27. September 2013)

Hallo Leute !
Ich hab in Arzheim bei Landau eine Wiese gepachtet,die auch ein gutes gefälle hat, darauf haben wir schon ein paar Elemente gebaut.
Aber wie es halt so iss , am Anfang wollen alle mitmachen und dann siehst du niemanden mehr wenn es um Arbeit geht.
Ich suche ein paar leute die wirklich Lust haben dabei mitzumachen.
Das ganze sehe ich so als Übungsstrecke.


----------



## tommybgoode (27. September 2013)

Wohnst Du zufällig in Landau und hast eine blonde Lehrerin als Nachbarin gegenüber, die auch gerne mal die Katze auf Deinem Profilbild füttert?

Irgendwie kommt mir das mit dem gepachteten Grundstück etc. so bekannt vor.

Gruß, Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hossianajoe (27. September 2013)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Wohnst Du zufällig in Landau und hast eine blonde Lehrerin als Nachbarin gegenüber, die auch gerne mal die Katze auf Deinem Profilbild füttert?
> 
> Irgendwie kommt mir das mit dem gepachteten Grundstück etc. so bekannt vor.
> 
> Gruß, Tom



Genau , die Wohnt direkt gegenüber !


----------



## tommybgoode (27. September 2013)

Ach ja, die Welt ist klein. Bist Du der Vater oder einer der Söhne?

Prinzipiell habe ich auf so was auch Lust, weiß aber nicht wie realistisch das zeitlich für mich ist. Bin jetzt auch nicht so der Megadownhiller, der 10m-Sprünge braucht (oder will  
Aber von mir aus können wir mal ganz unverbindlich zu dem Gelände hin. Am besten machen wir das außerhalb des Threads mal aus. Auch wenn dort Bilder und Videos aus der Region entstehen könnten


----------



## hossianajoe (27. September 2013)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Ach ja, die Welt ist klein. Bist Du der Vater oder einer der Söhne?
> 
> Prinzipiell habe ich auf so was auch Lust, weiß aber nicht wie realistisch das zeitlich für mich ist. Bin jetzt auch nicht so der Megadownhiller, der 10m-Sprünge braucht (oder will
> Aber von mir aus können wir mal ganz unverbindlich zu dem Gelände hin. Am besten machen wir das außerhalb des Threads mal aus. Auch wenn dort Bilder und Videos aus der Region entstehen könnten



Ich bin der Vater , aber nicht die Dunkle Macht !
Meine Söhne fahren dort auch.
falls noch jemand Interesse hat Handy:0170-2119182


----------



## hossianajoe (27. September 2013)

Wallride auf Strecke!


----------



## hossianajoe (27. September 2013)

Noch eins !


----------



## tommybgoode (27. September 2013)

Dann kennen wir uns ja sogar persönlich vom Geburtstag Deiner Nachbarin. Irgendwie witzig wie man heute kommuniziert. Ich meld mich mal persönlich.
Meine Frau ist Sonntag auch bei euch gegenüber. Aber da bin ich in Beerfelden


----------



## Fibbs79 (27. September 2013)

War bissel bei de Badenzer:




Null Aussicht  von fibbs79 auf Flickr




Reifenwäsche von fibbs79 auf Flickr


----------



## dave (28. September 2013)

@Fibbs79:
Ah, sieht so aus, als wären die Aufnahmen von gestern! Da wären wir uns vielleicht sogar über den Weg gelaufen. War mit 'ner Freundin dort wandern. 

  @Radde:
Nice! Der Trail zu Anfang ist einer meiner Lieblingsabfahrten. 


Ich hab seit Ewigkeiten übrigens selber wieder die Kamera in den Wald geschleppt.


----------



## Fibbs79 (28. September 2013)

Scheene Bilder. 
 @dave: ich war zwischen 11:30Uhr und 12:30Uhr an der Teufelsmühle.
Es waren nur sehr wenige frische Reifenspuren zu sehen.
Auf der Abfahrt hab ich eigentlich nur eine Spur gesehen. Smubob hätte gesagt: Muddy Mary


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dave (28. September 2013)

Danke! Wir waren zwei Stunden später dort und zwar zu Fuß. Hättest auch nach uns keine Spur gefunden. 
Ich darf erst ab Dezember wieder biken. Hatte das Rad zwar letztens versuchsweise dabei. Aber nur, weil ich das Knie bergab entlasten wollte.


----------



## lomo (29. September 2013)

'S werd Herbschd!




Pilze1 von *lomo* auf Flickr


----------



## Rusko181 (29. September 2013)

Wunderschöner Tag aufm Königstuhl in Heidelberg verbracht


----------



## Kelme (29. September 2013)

Ausblick auf kommende Aufgaben von kelme_sis auf Flickr


----------



## tommybgoode (29. September 2013)

Ausblick auf kommende Aufgaben...
Du machst mich neugierig. Gäsbock 14? Beine rasieren? Schuhe putzen?
Ne, halt: Horizont begradigen. Ein für alle mal!


----------



## HeavyBiker (29. September 2013)

auf jeden fall isses cool den kelme mal mit protektoren und fiveten zu sehen 
im inneren halt doch ein freerider?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (29. September 2013)

Kelme schrieb:


> Ausblick auf kommende Aufgaben von kelme_sis auf Flickr



Bei mir war's da dunkel ...




Pfä[email protected] von *lomo* auf Flickr


----------



## Teufelstisch (30. September 2013)

Auf den Rehberg muss man für nen schönen Ausblick nicht mehr ganz rauf; ein alter Aussichtspunkt wurde freigeschnitten:





Dieses Immergraue Pampenwetter regt mich aber solangsam auf, ist ja fast so schlimm wie im letzten Winter...!


----------



## goflo (30. September 2013)

Kommt da ein Flughafen hin oder warum wurde das so gerodet?


----------



## Fibbs79 (30. September 2013)

Die freiveschnittene Stelle siebt man schon von weitem, vielleicht schaffe ich es auch mal demnächst da vorbeizuschauen.

Gruß

Fibbs - der goldene Oktober kommt noch


----------



## Teufelstisch (30. September 2013)

Für startende Gleitschirme wird's glaub ich nicht reichen.  Hält sich doch auch im Rahmen; verglichen mit den sonst üblichen Erntemassakern.


----------



## HeavyBiker (30. September 2013)

nix esotherisches oder episches.... einfach kurbeln und ballern


----------



## sp00n82 (30. September 2013)

Heh, ein paar Trails hab ich wieder erkannt.
Der Rest sieht für mein Hardtail eh nicht sonderlich fahr_awawawawa_bar aus. 
Und die Clubstrecke geht eh net.


PS:
Ja wie, nicht mit 1.5-facher Geschwindigkeit abgespielt?


----------



## haekel72 (30. September 2013)

Teufelstisch schrieb:


> Auf den Rehberg muss man für nen schönen Ausblick nicht mehr ganz rauf; ein alter Aussichtspunkt wurde freigeschnitten:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Jepp, da war ich vor zwei Wochen auch aber die Bilder waren nicht so Gut mit meinem Handy^^, ist ein Schönes Plätzchen geworden!


----------



## nismo2002 (30. September 2013)

Den Sonntag und das gute Wetter genutzt für eine Testrunde mit meinem Bruder auf'm Flowtrail bei Stromberg... nur ein kleiner Zusammenschnitt als "Äbbeteisor"


----------



## Radler-01 (1. Oktober 2013)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> nix esotherisches oder episches.... einfach kurbeln und ballern


 

HeavyBiker - ich hätte einen Vorschlag: mach doch einen HB-Fred auf, dann brauchst Du nicht so oft in verschiedenen Fred´s posten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (1. Oktober 2013)

nismo2002 schrieb:


> Den Sonntag und das gute Wetter genutzt für eine Testrunde mit meinem Bruder auf'm Flowtrail bei Stromberg... nur ein kleiner Zusammenschnitt als "Äbbeteisor"


 


Wie ich sehe war Sonntag der untere Teil wohl offen, Samstags war er leider wegen Baumfällarbeiten geschlossen


----------



## HeavyBiker (1. Oktober 2013)

radler-01 schrieb:


> HeavyBiker - ich hätte einen Vorschlag: mach doch einen HB-Fred auf, dann brauchst Du nicht so oft in verschiedenen Fred´s posten



aber isch poste doch soooooooo gerne


----------



## Radler-01 (1. Oktober 2013)

dann könntest Du aber länger biken, weil Du weniger Zeit zum Posten brauchst...


----------



## HeavyBiker (1. Oktober 2013)

neeee die post zeit zieh ich dann beim schlafen ab


----------



## donnersberger (1. Oktober 2013)

Außerdem existiert Heavybiker alten Foto-Legenden entsprechend mehrfach  der eine postet hier, der andere da und der dritte summt die Tetris Melodie :huepf:


----------



## Kelme (1. Oktober 2013)

Wenn er jetzt noch Starrsinn entwickelt, lieg'ich flach.


----------



## HeavyBiker (1. Oktober 2013)

donnersberger schrieb:


> Außerdem existiert Heavybiker alten Foto-Legenden entsprechend mehrfach  der eine postet hier, der andere da und der dritte summt die Tetris Melodie :huepf:



hey, du kennst mich ja schon besser als die anderen 2 von uns 
ABER ... manchmal summen wir alle die melodie von tetris


----------



## stuhli (2. Oktober 2013)

Bild vom vergangenen Sonntag.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (3. Oktober 2013)

lomo schrieb:


> 'S werd Herbschd!
> 
> Pilze1 von *lomo* auf Flickr



so ist es.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 38566 (3. Oktober 2013)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> so ist es.......





über so einige Keschte, bin ich heute zu genüge drüber... 

Sehr schönes Foto


----------



## Kelme (3. Oktober 2013)

Herbstlicht_2 von kelme_sis auf Flickr


----------



## lomo (3. Oktober 2013)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> so ist es.......


----------



## HeavyBiker (5. Oktober 2013)

spass tag  ...


----------



## Radde (5. Oktober 2013)

war gut!


----------



## DerandereJan (6. Oktober 2013)

Ich darf auch mal wieder...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (6. Oktober 2013)

Heute unterwegs mit dem Motto "Caches und Cachede"*

*Cache *




Picknick am Kesselberg von *lomo* auf Flickr


*Cachede*




Cachede von *lomo* auf Flickr

* "Cachede" ist ein Wortspiel von MoneSi
Bekundungen jeglicher Art diesbezüglich bitte an sie richten ;-)


----------



## Radde (6. Oktober 2013)

ganz schlimm des Johr, mer find viel zu viel Kligger wo's net lohnt sich zu bigge...


----------



## lomo (6. Oktober 2013)

Radde schrieb:


> ganz schlimm des Johr, mer find viel zu viel Kligger wo's net lohnt sich zu bigge...



Rischdisch ... aber ein paar Meter sah es wesentlich besser aus


----------



## Teufelstisch (7. Oktober 2013)

Hatte nicht Letztens noch jemand nen Goldenen Oktober versprochen...? 





Angesichts der Vorhersagen kann man schon mal die Winterklamotten rauskramen!


----------



## samafa (7. Oktober 2013)

War jemand von euch schon mal am "Bastenfels"???

Wollte heut dahin, hab aber leider die Einfahrt zu alten L 505 verpaßt. Bin dann runtergefahren bis zur Abfahrt Hofstätten und dann wieder hoch den Berg. 
War dann so fix und ferdisch, das ich den Heimweg angetreten habe.


----------



## Teufelstisch (7. Oktober 2013)

@_samafa_: Gibt's dort überhaupt 'nen sehenswerten Felsen...? Bin schon öfter auf der alten "Landstraße" dran vorbeigefahren; hättest eigentlich nur dem roten Kreuz folgen müssen. 

Hab mal den neuen Kamin am Luitpoldturm begutachtet und mich ein wenig aufgewärmt. Allerdings hapert da dann doch noch was mit dem Rauchabzug... *hust*





Achja, noch als Nebeninfo: Auf dem ewigen Pfad wurde weiter oben der lange Zeit im Weg liegende dicke Baumstamm durchgesägt. Ursache: eine umfangreiche Holzernte. Da es schon ziemlich düster war, konnte ich das ganze Ausmaß nicht wirklich erkennen, aber es zog sich auch "ewig" hin. Sollte es eigentlich mal EntKernzone heißen...?


----------



## samafa (10. Oktober 2013)

@Teufelstisch
an der Einfahrt zur alten L505 habe ich kein "rotes Kreuz" gesehen. 
Also ich habe auf meinem Kartenmaterial gesehen, das da Felsformationen sein sollen. "gucknochmaschnellnach"
Jepp auf der Karte vom MTB-Park sind Felsen eingezeichnet.
Zwischen dem Rettungspunkt 6613-900 und dem 6613-901 gehen rechts 2 Wege Richtung Bastenfels und Mosisklause. Der eine geht oben rum und der andere unten rum.


----------



## HeavyBiker (10. Oktober 2013)

ich muß grad warten bis der tapetenkleister gezogen hat deshalb ... langweile , ergo : langweiliges bild von ner 29er runde gestern


----------



## HeavyBiker (10. Oktober 2013)

hmmm ich bin ja aus der region also noch ein bild von mir am letzten sonntag,
4X saison finale in Wolfach... kleines ratespiel, welcher bin ich


----------



## donnersberger (10. Oktober 2013)

Hmm, ich tippe mal auf den, der den Laubfrosch reitet  wenn's stimmt, was habschn gewonnen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyBiker (10. Oktober 2013)

ne ausfahrt im regen mit dem laubfrosch reiter 
nur das der laubfrosch gestern den besitzer gewechselt hat


----------



## Radler-01 (10. Oktober 2013)

ich hätte auf den mit der Warnweste getippt


----------



## Optimizer (10. Oktober 2013)

Wer war schneller? Du oder Jens?


----------



## Superstarr (10. Oktober 2013)

Es muss Herbst sein - schönstes Jahreszeit: Sonne, Wolken, Nass von oben, Nass von unten. Endlich werden Räder wieder dreckig...





Sind die Bindfäden zu erkennen?


----------



## Fibbs79 (10. Oktober 2013)

[email protected]!!!!


----------



## rmfausi (10. Oktober 2013)

Ich finde es einen würdigen Ersatz für den Baggerschmidt. 
Einen Fahrbericht werden wir in den nächsten Tagen bestimmt noch lesen. 

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Radde (10. Oktober 2013)

Nach Regen und Hagel gabs auf einmal gutes Wetter und nen Temperatursturz


----------



## HeavyBiker (10. Oktober 2013)

@ opti

der jens und ich sind erst im viertel finale aufeinander getroffen und da war er knapp 2 sek schneller  , aber ich üb ja noch 
hatte bei dem run nen echt üblen start ... der fast ganz verdeckte ist jens 






...btw , geiles fatbike 

@ radde

subba bildscha


----------



## Superstarr (11. Oktober 2013)

rmfausi schrieb:


> Einen Fahrbericht werden wir in den nächsten Tagen bestimmt noch lesen.
> 
> Gruß rmfausi


 
Nach dem Wochenende schreib ich ein bisschen was. Bin heut morgen noch ein bisschen zu "fatigue" dazu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommybgoode (11. Oktober 2013)

Superstarr schrieb:


>



Ich glaube ich muss doch anfangen auf was neues zu sparen. Einfach nur geil  Was hat der Spaß denn ungefähr gekostet insgesamt? Gerne auch per PN.

Gruß, Tom


----------



## Superstarr (11. Oktober 2013)

Hast pn.


----------



## Teufelstisch (11. Oktober 2013)

@Superstarr: Voll der Gerät!  Posiert es da eigentlich im dunken Tann' an der Hubertuswand?
  @Radde:  Du hast das stimmungstechnische Glück, welches ich irgendwie schon seit Monaten vermisse!  Ich hatte noch überlegt, meine kleine Runde eher gegen Abend zu drehen - lockerte vor Sonnenuntergang ja nochmal richtig schön auf! Stattdessen hab ich dann Nachmittags mal wieder über weitestgehend grauen Himmel und Regenbogenfreies Schauerwetter gegrantelt...!


----------



## Superstarr (11. Oktober 2013)

@Teufelstisch: Nein, das ist der untere Einstieg in den Trail am Glasberg. Dahinter gehts die paar Treppenstufen hoch, dann ist man an der Schillernden Wand.


----------



## Optimizer (11. Oktober 2013)

rmfausi schrieb:


> Ich finde es einen würdigen Ersatz für den Baggerschmidt.


Tja....der Baggerschmidt steht wieder im Geräteraum. Der Käufer hat leider nen Rückzieher gemacht. Also....wer will nochmal, wer hat noch nicht?


----------



## Bjoern_U. (11. Oktober 2013)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Tja....der Baggerschmidt steht wieder im Geräteraum.



ups ! 
gibt es jetzt Parkplatzprobleme ? 




Optimizer schrieb:


> Der Käufer hat leider nen Rückzieher gemacht.


ärgerlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teufelstisch (11. Oktober 2013)

@Superstarr: Das wäre meine zweite Vermutung gewesen... 

Die wenigen schönen Seiten des ansonsten nasskaltgrauen Oktobers:


----------



## Deleted 38566 (12. Oktober 2013)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1489813?in=set

leider nur ein Bild von der Handycam, sieht in Natura viel besser aus.
 @Teufelstisch @ Radde, super geniale Bilder


----------



## Teufelstisch (14. Oktober 2013)

@stonelebs12: Merci! 

Der "Goldene Oktober" fand in diesem Jahr also an einem Sonntag Nachmittag statt...


----------



## Fibbs79 (14. Oktober 2013)

Am  Hühnerstein war ich auch erst 




Herbst von fibbs79 auf Flickr




Autsch von fibbs79 auf Flickr


----------



## samafa (14. Oktober 2013)

@Optimizer
für'n was braucht man so nen Treckr.


----------



## Fibbs79 (14. Oktober 2013)

Zum Radspocht betreiben


----------



## samafa (14. Oktober 2013)

Aber soooo dicke Dinger....


----------



## tommybgoode (14. Oktober 2013)

@optistarr:

Könntest Du die Bilder bitte aus dem Forum löschen? Nach langem überlegen bin ich zu der Überzeugung gekommen, dass ich kein Fatbike möchte/brauche/was auch immer. Dann scrolle ich hier runter und alle Vernunft ist wieder futsch. Das Rad ist einfach nur total geil.

Macht bestimmt auch gar keinen Spaß damit zu fahren, oder? Die Bilder vom Wasgau unterstreichen das ja


----------



## Optimizer (14. Oktober 2013)

samafa schrieb:


> @_Optimizer_
> für'n was braucht man so nen Treckr.



Weiß ich nicht.



tommybgoode schrieb:


> @_opti_starr:
> Macht bestimmt auch gar keinen Spaß damit zu fahren, oder? Die Bilder vom Wasgau unterstreichen das ja



Es war nicht schön. Mit so einem Rad zu fahren, ist genauso schwachsinnig wie mit einem Rennrad in den Wald zu gehen. Außer, du willst unbedingt in die Zeitung kommen.


----------



## Fibbs79 (14. Oktober 2013)

Hast du dich verletzt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommybgoode (14. Oktober 2013)

Da bin ich ja beruhigt. Danke. In der Zeitung war ich schon mal. Dann nehme ich die blauen Bremsscheiben wieder aus dem Warenkorb


----------



## Optimizer (14. Oktober 2013)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Da bin ich ja beruhigt. Danke. In der Zeitung war ich schon mal. Dann nehme ich die blauen Bremsscheiben wieder aus dem Warenkorb



Die würden aber sowas von verdammt an ein Beargrease passen.....


----------



## samafa (14. Oktober 2013)

Du weißt nicht für welchen Zweck bzw. für welche Touren Du das Rad zusammengebaut oder gekauft hast???

Fürn was ein Rad da ist und wie man es bedient weiß Du schon, oda??


----------



## Radde (14. Oktober 2013)

Die ewig geplante Fortsetzung zum damaligem Wolfsburgvideo, diesmal mit Treppchen, guter Kamera und nem Schluck Zaubertrank nach dem Motto der Niederkirchner Feuerwehr beim Umzug gestern: "Der Zaubertrank, dass ist doch klar, dass das Pfälzer Riesling war!"


----------



## goflo (14. Oktober 2013)

Radde...Respekt. Geiles Video 
Sehr schön gefilmt und sehr sauber gefahren!

Gruss Flo


----------



## Haardtfahrer (14. Oktober 2013)

Bravo! 


Was mir sonst noch dazu einfällt: Danke, dass ich zuschauen durfte!


----------



## lomo (14. Oktober 2013)

Werbung für die Palz!


----------



## Miro266 (14. Oktober 2013)

Super Video! echt toll gemacht ! Das fahrerische können ,ist eh nicht zu toppen...


----------



## mac80 (14. Oktober 2013)

Klasse Radde!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (15. Oktober 2013)

Kein montones GoPro gewackel, keine Monstersprünge, keine driftenden Hinterräder aber dafür perfekte Fahrtechnik und jede Menge Emotionen


----------



## Optimizer (15. Oktober 2013)

Kann mich den Vorrednern nur anschließen. Solche Videos will ich sehen!:thumbup:


----------



## lomo (15. Oktober 2013)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Kann mich den Vorrednern nur anschließen. *Solche Videos will ich sehen!:*thumbup:



Machen! 

BTW, bin ja so bissel 'n Technikfreak, deswegen auch auch ein paar Fragen:
- Was für ne Kamera kam zum Einsatz?
- Welche Schnittsoftware?


----------



## haekel72 (15. Oktober 2013)

Klasse Video, Schöne Pfalz! Das ist Leben, weiter so!


----------



## timstruppi (15. Oktober 2013)

Super Film


----------



## Optimizer (15. Oktober 2013)

lomo schrieb:


> Machen!
> 
> BTW, bin ja so bissel 'n Technikfreak, deswegen auch auch ein paar Fragen:
> - Was für ne Kamera kam zum Einsatz?
> - Welche Schnittsoftware?


 
steht fast alles in der Videobeschreibung



			
				Radde schrieb:
			
		

> dieses mal mit einer nikon d3100 und Panasonic GH1 gefilmt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radde (15. Oktober 2013)

Danke, macht ja ganz schön Wellen! 

zu den Kameras: die Intro Sachen sind mit der GH1 aufgenommen, bei den Fahraufnahmen erkennt man die Bilder an der höheren Schärfe und intensiveren Blautönen. Erst ab der Treppe kam dann auch die D3100 mit standardobjektiv auf 18mm an die Reihe, und für den unteren Teil mit dem 35mm f1,8. Diesmal ist der Unterschied in der Farbwiedergabe auch nicht so drastisch wie sonst, die 2 sind aber echt schwierig zu syncronisieren als farbgeschädigter 

Schnittsoftware benutz ich seit dem allererstem Video "kdenlive" das ist nicht so umfangreich wie die kommerziellen Programme aber bisher hats immer gereicht. Läuft aktuell auf debian und Kubuntu auch ziemlich stressfrei im Vergleich zu den ersten Versionen.

und nochwas von gestern, wollte fürs Feuerwerk eigentlich auf den Bergstein aber der Nebel hat sich erst kurz vor knapp verzogen, Für die Burg wurds nicht hoch genug abgeschossen.


----------



## Radler-01 (15. Oktober 2013)

Radde schrieb:


> ...


 

Immer diese Radfahrer - sie trinken alkoholhaltige Flüssigkeiten bis zum Sonnenuntergang, und dann fahren die mit so komischen Rädern dort wo man fast nicht wandern kann ... mmhmmhmmh 

Ansonsten (ich wiederhol mich gerne):  RESPEKT 

 wenn ich nur ein 10tel davon könnte, würde ich mich wie McRadde fühlen.


----------



## lomo (15. Oktober 2013)

Optimizer schrieb:


> steht fast alles in der Videobeschreibung



les ich net!


----------



## Dddakk (15. Oktober 2013)

Ich glaube ich hats schon mal geschrieben:
Der Radde sollte in der Film-Branche arbeiten. Oder macht er das schon?  

Klasse!   (Verkauf das Video an den Tourismus-Verband (Mountainbike-Park....)


----------



## Teufelstisch (15. Oktober 2013)

@Radde: Schreib doch die von http://www.pfalz-bewegt.de/ mal an, würde da auch gut reinpassen.


----------



## Radde (15. Oktober 2013)

Ach verkaufen will ich da nix, bleibt ein Hobby und unkommerziell. 
Und eigentlich reichts mir schon wie sich das Ding hier so verbreitet.


----------



## lomo (15. Oktober 2013)

Radde schrieb:


> Ach verkaufen will ich da nix, bleibt ein Hobby und unkommerziell.
> Und eigentlich reichts mir schon wie sich das Ding hier so verbreitet.


----------



## samafa (15. Oktober 2013)

@Radde
sehr schönes Video. Mein Respekt.

Ich würd mir bei der ersten Stufe den Hals brechen. 
Ich beneide jeden der so fahren kann.

Ich kann es nicht


----------



## roeb (15. Oktober 2013)

@Radde Absolut super Video! Ich beneide dich für so Talent  Habe sogar meine Wohnung im Video wiedergefunden


----------



## Optimizer (16. Oktober 2013)

"Liebe spitze, enge Kehr, ich mag dich heute nimmermehr.
Die Treppe nehm ich runter starr, das holpert, poltert, wunderbarr!"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nismo2002 (17. Oktober 2013)

16.10.13 Herbstpfalzpanorama auf Feierabendrunde


----------



## Optimizer (19. Oktober 2013)

Heutige Leistung: 20m Mauer, knapp 60 Maschinen Beton, danach 30km und 800hm. Indian Summer halt:


----------



## HeavyBiker (19. Oktober 2013)

ui... das zu sehende stück trail macht mich extrem an ... geht der so weiter???

erinnert mich an die trails auf malle


----------



## Fibbs79 (19. Oktober 2013)

Dann schlaf mal gut


----------



## Optimizer (19. Oktober 2013)

Das ist die Randzonenklippe... ist wie mit der Erdscheibe. Wenn du dem Trail folgst, fällst du hinten runter


----------



## samafa (20. Oktober 2013)

Freitagstour


----------



## Bjoern_U. (20. Oktober 2013)

wenn sich der Goldene Oktober mal von seiner besten Seite zeigt.... oder.... was bin ich froh, dass ich gestern gefahren bin











und auf dem Rückweg gabs noch nen tollen Mondaufgang !


----------



## Teufelstisch (20. Oktober 2013)

@samafa: An den Seelenfelsen war ich auch schon - dort ist mir sogar Udo Bölts mit 'nem Laubbläser über den Weg gelaufen! 

Habe gestern auch über längere Zeit am ungewohnt blau gefärbten Himmel ein sehr seltenes, helles Objekt entdeckt; Ältere meinen, es solle sich um die "Sonne" gehandelt haben. Naja, heute ist es mit der Herbstpracht ja schon wieder vorbei...  Dabei isses ja grade zu der Zeit soooo schön im Wald!


----------



## samafa (20. Oktober 2013)

@Teufelstisch
Also für Technikfreaks ist der Weg unterhalb , von Anfang bis Ende der Felsenwand, ein Paradis.
Für mich zu schwer. Hab die ganze Wand entlang das Rad geschoben.
Ich bin die gelbe Markierung des Wanderwegs gefolgt.
Das da Udo Bölts mit nem Bläser unterwegs ist.... Ist doch eher ein Weg vom Brunnerwanderweg Heltersberg.

Ich würd sagen 50% mit dem Rad nicht befahrbar.

Beim nächstenmal fahre ich die rote Markierung. Hoffe da auf nicht so viele Technikstellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Optimizer (20. Oktober 2013)

samafa schrieb:


> @Teufelstisch
> Also für Technikfreaks ist der Weg unterhalb , von Anfang bis Ende der Felsenwand, ein Paradis.
> Für mich zu schwer. Hab die ganze Wand entlang das Rad geschoben.
> Ich bin die gelbe Markierung des Wanderwegs gefolgt.
> ...



Wenn du mir mal rechtzeitig Bescheid gibst, fahr ich mit dir. 50% nicht fahrbar hört sich interessant an.


----------



## Teufelstisch (20. Oktober 2013)

@samafa: Bei mir lag die Fahrquote glaub ich auch so in der Kante, allerdings war ich da auch grade erst wieder ganz frisch auf's MTB umgestiegen. "Die Üdo" hatte mich auch gefragt, ob ich auf dem Pfad denn hätte alles fahren können...  Der ist jedenfalls auf dem Abschnitt des Brunnenwanderwegs Wegpate und machte sauber für ne Laufveranstaltung. 
  @Optimizer: Von wegen für Normalsterbliche unfahrbares Zeuch - und du bist doch Treppophil: da hätte es dir gestern auf dem Abschnitt zwischen Gleiszellen und Klingenmünster sicher auch extremst gefallen!


----------



## Radde (21. Oktober 2013)

noch ne kleine Zugabe:


----------



## Miro266 (21. Oktober 2013)

Kommentar meiner Lebensgefährtin : oh, was  hörst du da für schöne Musik 
Aber super Bilder aus der Heimat und schöne Vids

Miro


----------



## samafa (22. Oktober 2013)

@Optimizer
können wir gerne machen.
Bist Du Wetter abhänging oder fährste bei jedem Wetter.
  @Teufelstisch
also ich fahr ja schon einige Zeit mit dem Rad aber für mich ist es doch ne Ecke zu schwierig.
Vielleicht liegt es auch daran das meine Fahrtechnik einen Kurs bräuchte.


----------



## Optimizer (22. Oktober 2013)

samafa schrieb:


> @_Optimizer_
> können wir gerne machen.
> Bist Du Wetter abhänging oder fährste bei jedem Wetter.


 
Wetterunbhängig. Dem einen Rad ist eh alles an Wetter oder Untergrund egal. Problematischer ist die Freizeit. Müsste also wenn möglich ein Samstag oder Sonntag oder Feiertag sein. Vielleicht am 1.?

Gruß
Der Optimizer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chriiss (22. Oktober 2013)

.


----------



## Teufelstisch (22. Oktober 2013)

@chriiss: Jo, der Kleine hat mir's dieses Jahr ziemlich angetan; fährt leider nur noch am kommenden Wochenende, dann ist Winterpause bis Mai. Wurde damals extra von der AVG für den Einsatz auf der Wieslauterbahn restauriert. Den Spitznamen kannte ich noch nicht! 

Tja, hätte ein sooooo schöner, warmer, sonniger Herbsttag werden können heute...





...doch mir musste es nun schon das 3. Mal in nur 1,5 Jahren das Schaltauge durchhauen. Beim runterrollen ins Dahner Tal rasselte dann auch noch das (nun verbogene) Schaltwerk in die Speichen - und alle Radhändler zwischen Bundenthal und Dahn: hatten geschlossen!


----------



## Radde (22. Oktober 2013)

Abendrunde ohne technische Probleme, nur kommts mir so vor als wär der ganze Wald voll Wildschweine... und im Wingert hocken se auch noch...

... und pedalreflektoren gehören verboten, so viele wie da neben den trails liegen und mich verschrecken...


----------



## dave (22. Oktober 2013)

Stimmungsvolle Fotos! 

Und fürs LAST-Whip-Gewinnspiel gibt's auch noch mal Radde im Querformat.


----------



## samafa (23. Oktober 2013)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Wetterunbhängig. Dem einen Rad ist eh alles an Wetter oder Untergrund egal. Problematischer ist die Freizeit. Müsste also wenn möglich ein Samstag oder Sonntag oder Feiertag sein. Vielleicht am 1.?
> 
> Gruß
> Der Optimizer


 
Oh der 1. ist schlecht. Familientag.

Samstag?
Wenn es nicht so glibberig ist. 
Wegen der Rutschgefahr, nicht weil das Rad dreckig wird. 

Hat noch wer Lust mitzukommen...


----------



## Optimizer (23. Oktober 2013)

samafa schrieb:


> Oh der 1. ist schlecht. Familientag.
> 
> Samstag?
> Wenn es nicht so glibberig ist.
> ...



Das Wochenende ist leider schon verplant. Dann vielleicht das nächste?


----------



## samafa (24. Oktober 2013)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Das Wochenende ist leider schon verplant. Dann vielleicht das nächste?


 
ist kein Problem. 
Ich brauch auch so 14 Tage Vorlaufzeit. Family, Haus und Hof usw.
Mach Dir keinen Stress deswegen.
Wenn nicht dieses Jahr dann das nächste Jahr.


----------



## lomo (24. Oktober 2013)

Radde schrieb:


> ...
> noch ne kleine Zugabe:




Danke dafür!


----------



## HeavyBiker (24. Oktober 2013)

+1


----------



## Optimizer (24. Oktober 2013)

samafa schrieb:


> ist kein Problem.
> Ich brauch auch so 14 Tage Vorlaufzeit. Family, Haus und *Hof *usw.
> Mach Dir keinen Stress deswegen.
> Wenn nicht dieses Jahr dann das nächste Jahr.


Hof? Röderhof???? Da bin ich demnächst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## samafa (24. Oktober 2013)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Hof? Röderhof???? Da bin ich demnächst.


 
Ne leider nicht. Leimen

Mit Hof meinte ich den Garten. Winterschlaf versetzen.
Sag man doch Haus und Hof, oder nicht??

Röderhof zum biken??


----------



## Fibbs79 (24. Oktober 2013)

lomo schrieb:


> Danke dafür!



Kann man neuen Wein auch einfrieren?? (Und ist er im Sommer dann noch "neu")


----------



## Bjoern_U. (24. Oktober 2013)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Kann man neuen Wein auch einfrieren?? (Und ist er im Sommer dann noch "neu")


*Schüttel*


----------



## Radde (24. Oktober 2013)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Kann man neuen Wein auch einfrieren?? (Und ist er im Sommer dann noch "neu")



Die armen Hefekulturen müssten sich warm anziehn...


heut mal den freien Tag genutzt um von da





nach da 





wo der Turm steht zu radeln.


----------



## Fibbs79 (24. Oktober 2013)

Hast meine Spuren auf der Falkenburg gesehen ??


----------



## donnersberger (25. Oktober 2013)

Brillante Herbstfärbung


----------



## lukinho67 (25. Oktober 2013)

Frage an Radde :

Wo ist dieser riesige Felsen mit den Treppen?

Gruß


----------



## Radde (25. Oktober 2013)

Ne für Spurensuche hatte ich nich so Zeit, war spät dran und hatte ja noch n paar meter vor mir bis Lautern. 
 @lukinho67 Der Name fiel schon, ist die "Falkenburg"


----------



## samafa (25. Oktober 2013)

wie macht ihr das mit den Rädern wenn ihr auf nen Turm hochgeht.
Last ihr die unten ungesichert stehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teufelstisch (25. Oktober 2013)

@samafa: Klaro, ich schleif doch nicht extra auch noch'n Schloss mit. Und so viel Vertrauen in die wandernde Menschheit hab ich dann schon! 

Noch was von der Dienstags-Odyssee:


----------



## Optimizer (25. Oktober 2013)

Teufelstisch schrieb:


>


 
Wer sieht den Holzturm????


----------



## Teufelstisch (25. Oktober 2013)

Du meinst das Brett vorm Kopf?


----------



## Optimizer (25. Oktober 2013)

Genau! Ich behaupte, man sieht ihn auf deinem Bild.


----------



## Teufelstisch (25. Oktober 2013)

Tut man. Zwar nur ein paar Pixel, aber ja. Muss ich auch bei Gelegenheit mal wieder hin! Musste damals richtig schmunzeln, als ich die mir Infotafel angesehen hatte!


----------



## lukinho67 (25. Oktober 2013)

[


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lukinho67 (25. Oktober 2013)

Radde schrieb:


> Der Name fiel schon, ist die "Falkenburg"



merci!!!


----------



## samafa (27. Oktober 2013)

Blick vom Schindhübel
Nur noch zu 2 Seiten Fernblick. Den Rest haben die Bäume schon eingeholt.
Mann müßte noch 2 Stockwerke drauf setzen um wieder einen Rundumblick zu erhalten.
Und vor allem bessere Wegweiser. 
Der letzte vorm Turm war ein Stück Nut -und Federbrett.


----------



## guru39 (27. Oktober 2013)

....... ein wenig Herbststimmung eingefangen 


bitte mit Ton anschauen, der Anfang


----------



## HeavyBiker (27. Oktober 2013)




----------



## sp00n82 (27. Oktober 2013)

Scheee. 
Aber wie viele Kameras hattest du denn da mitgeschleppt? 

Die ersten Trails sind wir gestern übrigens auch gefahren, und wenn ich mit Ton aufgenommen hätte, würde man da ein paar nette *Klong* hören.
Bin da zum ersten Mal runter, und mit dem ganzen Laub sieht man ja mal überhaupt nix mehr auf der Spur. Oder den Trail überhaupt. 

Gut dass ich inzwischen auf Tubeless umgerüstet hab.


----------



## guru39 (27. Oktober 2013)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Scheee.
> Aber wie viele Kameras hattest du denn da mitgeschleppt?



Danke 

ich hatte 3 Cams dabei


----------



## Bjoern_U. (31. Oktober 2013)

@_Kalmit_.... heute mal anders  





noch mal schnell eine oben-ohne Feierabend Tour gedreht bevor die Kiste am WE ins Winterlager kommt


----------



## sinucello (31. Oktober 2013)

Ihr Pälzer seid wirklich zu beneiden. Bin jetzt offizieller Hobby-Pälzer und werde sicher noch öfter zu Besuch kommen.


----------



## Optimizer (2. November 2013)

Jetzt glaub ich's wirklich, dass wir Herbst haben:


----------



## Kelme (2. November 2013)

Am Sack von kelme_sis auf Flickr

Im Wald sind die Wege auch völlig verlaubt. Unglaublich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyBiker (2. November 2013)

is da bei euch auch einer der das ganze laub in den wald karrt ???

und weil gallerie bild von gestern


----------



## Fibbs79 (2. November 2013)

Solange keiner Schnee in den Wald karrt .....


----------



## HeavyBiker (2. November 2013)

WORD


----------



## Laerry (2. November 2013)

Das mit dem Laub ist schon echt hart. Auf manchen Trails sieht man gar nicht mehr was drunter liegt.


----------



## Kelme (2. November 2013)

Laerry schrieb:


> Das mit dem Laub ist schon echt hart. Auf manchen Trails sieht man gar nicht mehr was drunter liegt.


Das ist gut so. 
Das schult ungemein. 
Reaktion und Balance.


----------



## Guent (2. November 2013)

Kelme schrieb:


> Das ist gut so.
> Das schult ungemein.
> Reaktion und Balance.



Und:
Ultimativer Gabelfunktionstest...hehehe!


----------



## lomo (3. November 2013)

[ame="http://vimeo.com/72263123"]Roadtrip: seven months on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Radde (6. November 2013)

Irgendwo bei uns im Wald - da stehen so merkwürdige Sachen... und naja da gibts nach längerer Planung nun ein Video von:


und der dave war vor kurzem auch da, weshalb es dazu sogar Bilder in seinem Album gibt:



 







besten Dank auch an Kamera-tier Frogy der nun endlich auch wieder auf dem Rad ist:


----------



## der-tick.de (6. November 2013)

Hi Radde!

Geil! Ich muss da auch mal wieder hin... 
Ich darf ja endlich wieder...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 19Freerider97 (10. November 2013)

Hier ist unser Jahresrückblick!
Ich hoffe es gefällt, Rückmeldung ist willkommen!
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/32571


----------



## Teufelstisch (11. November 2013)

@_Radde_: 

Der Dauerregen hat ja endlich mal aufgehört. Im Wald isses awwer noch babbisch wie die Wutz...!

Gut versteckt im Holzland:





Die einzigen Sonnenstrahlen des Sonntags:





Und heute wieder mal ziemlich verspekuliert mit der Streckenwahl; die Nebelstimmung überm Wasgau sah ich dann nur noch aus größerer Ferne:


----------



## Optimizer (12. November 2013)

"Finster wars, der Mond schien helle,
zu viel Laub lag auf der grünen Flur,
Als ein Fatbike blitzesschnelle
Langsam um die Ecke fuhr."

Warten auf  @Fibbs79:






Helles Treiben an der Rotensteinhütte...





Mitternachtssonne über Münchweiler:





Nachts ist keine Sau am Wildsaufelsen:





Bridge over troubled waters:





Heimweg über Golden Gate Bridge:


----------



## Bjoern_U. (12. November 2013)

beim nächsten mal klappt es hoffentlich


----------



## Teufelstisch (12. November 2013)

In der Ecke hab ich heute auch ein paar besonders breite Reifenspuren gesehen! 

Stehst du da aber nicht am falschen Gleis...? Für'n Lagerfeuerchen war's wohl zu nass?


----------



## Optimizer (12. November 2013)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> beim nächsten mal klappt es hoffentlich



Wenns gut läuft, sind wir nächsten Dienstag wieder unterwegs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Optimizer (12. November 2013)

Teufelstisch schrieb:


> In der Ecke hab ich heute auch ein paar besonders breite Reifenspuren gesehen!



Die können nur von mir sein, wenn du nach 17.00 Uhr dort unterwegs warst....


----------



## Teufelstisch (12. November 2013)

Nä, zu spät; dann war's wohl'n Mopped - oder noch von nem früheren Ausritt. Bin aber auch nicht so'n guter Fährtenleser wie der Zitator!


----------



## Radde (12. November 2013)

...das gibt n langen Post, war aber auch lang unterwegs...

Die Wettervorhersage war gegen Mittag nicht so prall also dacht ich mir ich fahr so lang wie's hält - dummerweise hälts immernoch und die Tour ist irgendwie eskaliert.
Der Plan war nach Norden zu fahren und dann so weit wie ich komm runter.

Früh morgens in Wachenheim:


 
Kurz vor Leistadt:



Bei Weisenheim/Bg:


 





Ungeheuersee und Bismarkturm:






rund um Hardenburg:


 


über Lamberts-X nach Lambrecht:


 


und noch n paar Kilometer weiter die Neuscharfeneck:


 


und schließlich am Orensfels gelandet, die letzten guten Minuten erwischt bevor der Nebel hochgezogen ist: 





 


und wieder dunkel...




haufen Bilder gemacht, noch mehr gibts hier: https://www.dropbox.com/sh/7cmpr9i60g0u8dq/bu4cchS_9B#/


----------



## guru39 (12. November 2013)

Sehr geile Bilder Radde 

ich übe da noch


----------



## Optimizer (13. November 2013)

Du hast da bei 1:25 Pupu an der Linse....


----------



## sp00n82 (13. November 2013)

Du hättest den Anfangstrail weiter zeigen sollen, der wird danach ja erst so richtig matschig. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Wenn man mal vom Weg abkommt, einfach die nächste Schlammspur suchen.


----------



## Radde (13. November 2013)

Noch ein paar Panoramas von gestern




















und ein selfshot:


----------



## soulrocker (14. November 2013)

Schöne Bilder .Der Pfälzer Wald ist schön, auch in Kaiserslautern 
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1513718


----------



## Berghaemmerer (14. November 2013)

Kleiner Adrenalinschub vom WE an Kalmit mit Fredersteller u Timme


----------



## HeavyBiker (14. November 2013)

achja, trippstadt  war ich dieses jahr viel zu selten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nismo2002 (14. November 2013)

Nachdem mein Brüderchen ein sehr schönes Video von "Rainy Sunday" zusammengeschnitten ( hier ) und ich den Samstag drauf frei hatte - habe ich mich spontan für einen "Sunny Saturday Remix" entschlossen ... kleine Solo-Film-Parodie, das ein oder andere Déja vu aus dem "Original" war beabsichtigt; Location = Landau downtown, bitte nur mit einem  ansehen!!


----------



## fgh789 (17. November 2013)

Blöde Frage. Was ist das für eine Hose in dem Video?


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (17. November 2013)

Radde schrieb:


> Noch ein paar Panoramas von gestern:



Ich muss gestehen, ich kann mir ungefähr denken wo das ist.

Dabei bin schon gut fast acht oder neun Jahre nicht mehr dort gewesen 

Das Exil in der Pfalz damals hab ich überhaupt nicht als so schlecht empfunden und mit Bahn und Bike einiges dort erkundet  :thumbup:


----------



## lomo (17. November 2013)

Radsportgeil!




radsportgeil von *lomo* auf Flickr


----------



## HeavyBiker (17. November 2013)

gute flasche ... 

anderes bild selbe botschaft, tourpause von gestern


----------



## nismo2002 (17. November 2013)

fgh789 schrieb:


> Blöde Frage. Was ist das für eine Hose in dem Video?



...die ist von "Platzangst". Sehr praktisch: mit abnehmbaren Bein-Teilen sind das 2 Hosen in einem...


----------



## Fibbs79 (19. November 2013)

HDR Teufelstisch von fibbs79 auf Flickr


----------



## Optimizer (19. November 2013)

In der Nähe von Dahn muss ein Netz von den dicken Mistviechern sein...

Oder sind das etwa dicke Elwetrittsche???


----------



## stuhli (20. November 2013)

@Optimizer ..... Du bist mutig, fast schon des Lebens müde wenn du scylla als Elwetrittsche bezeichnest.

Hut ab, wenn sie Dir nicht am 30. den Kopf abreisst .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (20. November 2013)

stuhli schrieb:


> @Optimizer ..... Du bist mutig, fast schon des Lebens müde wenn du scylla als Elwetrittsche bezeichnest.
> 
> Hut ab, wenn sie Dir nicht am 30. den Kopf abreisst .




im wald aussetzen und verhungern lassen dürfte jedenfalls nicht funktionieren, der kennt sich viel zu gut aus. 
aber wenn ich eine elwetritsche bin, dann wurde mir ja sogar ein netter spitzkehriger weg gewidmet. also irgendwie eine ehre . gut, dann darf er halt doch leben bleiben


----------



## samafa (20. November 2013)

Wer kann mir weiter helfen.
Rund um den Bismarkturm (Bad Dürkheim) oder in unmittelbarer Nähe soll es eine Strecke geben, die sehr viele Möglichkeiten bittet zum springen.
Kann mir jemand sagen wo das ist.
Vielleicht auf ner Karte...


----------



## stuhli (20. November 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> im wald aussetzen und verhungern lassen dürfte jedenfalls nicht funktionieren, der kennt sich viel zu gut aus.
> aber wenn ich eine elwetritsche bin, dann wurde mir ja sogar ein netter spitzkehriger weg gewidmet. also irgendwie eine ehre . gut, dann darf er halt doch leben bleiben



....und ein Brunnen in Neustadt


----------



## Hardtail94 (20. November 2013)

samafa schrieb:


> Wer kann mir weiter helfen.
> Rund um den Bismarkturm (Bad Dürkheim) oder in unmittelbarer Nähe soll es eine Strecke geben, die sehr viele Möglichkeiten bittet zum springen.
> Kann mir jemand sagen wo das ist.
> Vielleicht auf ner Karte...



Komme von dort - wüsste allerdings nichts davon.
Von wann ist die Information denn?


----------



## NorwegianWood (21. November 2013)

:d


----------



## Optimizer (21. November 2013)

Juhuu....! Die Randzone hat Schnee!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quente (21. November 2013)

... wo...wooooooo...


----------



## Hardtail94 (21. November 2013)

...


----------



## Bjoern_U. (21. November 2013)

NorwegianWood schrieb:


> Von der Treppe......


Bitte macht doch sowas per PN und nicht öffentlich. 
Das und die dortigen Möglichkeiten führt leider nur dazu, dass ein bestimmtes Klientel, die mit aufsetzen des Helms das Hirn und sämtlichen Verstand abschaltet, dort aufschlägt und sich benimmt wie die letzten Ar...lö..er. 
Ich würde nämlich gerne auch noch in ein paar Jahren dort fahren dürfen. Denn es stand dort oben schon mal ein (inoffizielles) Verbotsschild.


----------



## Fibbs79 (21. November 2013)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> Bitte macht doch sowas per PN und nicht öffentlich.
> Das und die dortigen Möglichkeiten führt leider nur dazu, dass ein bestimmtes Klientel, die mit aufsetzen des Helms das Hirn und sämtlichen Verstand abschaltet, dort aufschlägt und sich benimmt wie die letzten Ar...lö..er.
> Ich würde nämlich gerne auch noch in ein paar Jahren dort fahren dürfen. Denn es stand dort oben schon mal ein (inoffizielles) Verbotsschild.


----------



## Kelme (21. November 2013)

+1


----------



## lomo (21. November 2013)

+1


----------



## samafa (22. November 2013)

@Hardtail94, NorwegianWood
bei einer bestimmten Plattform gibt es en Video (MTB Funny Day III) da hab ich das gesehen.
Ne ich komme nicht aus dieser Ecke.
  @Bjoern_U.
sorry das ich hier nach nem Weg gefragt habe. Wußte ja nicht das manche Strecken "Top Secret" sind.


----------



## Optimizer (22. November 2013)

samafa schrieb:


> sorry das ich hier nach nem Weg gefragt habe. Wußte ja nicht das manche Strecken "Top Secret" sind.



Wann fahren wir mal den Top Secret Weg da bei Waldfischbach!?!?! Könnten dann gleich noch nen Abstecher an diesen Grauhansfelsen machen...


----------



## Bjoern_U. (22. November 2013)

samafa schrieb:


> @_Bjoern_U._
> sorry das ich hier nach nem Weg gefragt habe. Wußte ja nicht das manche Strecken "Top Secret" sind.


sorry, aber du hast nicht verstanden um was es geht !
Top Secret ist da gar nichts. Es gibt sogar hier um die Ecke Videos, die die Strecke von Anfang an zeigen. 
Nur gibt man Streckeninfos generell und egal wo nicht in einem für jedermann zugänglichen Forumsbeitrag raus, sondern wenn per PN. 
Denn wenn hier drinnen steht, da und dort ist ne geile Strecke, ein Haufen Sprünge, geiler Flow und und und... und man kann sogar noch mit dem ..... hochfahren, dann lesen das eben auch viele andere (die nicht aus der Gegend sind ). 
Viele andere bedeutet aber schnell, dass sich u.U. ein Hot-Spot bildet und es dann leider oft über kurz oder lang Ärger gibt (siehe Kalmit oder Weinbiet). 
Denn von den vielen anderen, benimmt sich leider immer ein Teil daneben (nach mir die Sintflut...) 
Und es gibt auch Strecken, die aufgrund der Beschaffenheit "viele andere" eben nicht verkraften und schnell kaputt gefahren ist. 
Denn es ist nun mal so, eine Horde Fullface*-DH-Ballerer, die ohne Rücksicht die Wanderwege in Bikeparkmanier runter ballern, hier und da noch Sprünge auf die markierten Wanderwege bauen spinner, kommt bei den anderen Waldbenutzern nicht gut an. (* oder Halbschale)

Und was dabei dann raus kommt, sieht man in BaWü mit der dämlichen 2m Regelung bzw. in den leider immer häufigeren Meldungen über die auf beliebten Bikestrecken eingeschlagenen Nägel, gespannte Drähte oder ausgelegte Krähenfüße.

Von daher.... fragen kann man immer, Antworten sollte man per PN erbeten bzw. schicken. 
Und das gilt für alle Regionen, nicht nur hier.
Denn keiner will auf seinen Hometrails den Ärger ausbaden, den andere oder gar Auswärtige haben aufkommen lassen.


----------



## Biker² (22. November 2013)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> sorry, aber du hast nicht verstanden um was es geht !....



Sorry, selten so einen dämliche Anhäufung von unhaltbaren Hirngespinsten gelesen.
Du machst dir die Welt auch wie sie dir gefällt.
Alles was Du machst ist ok.
Alles was andere machen ist schieße, weil .... und dann wirfst dein Kopfkino an.



Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> ...
> Und was dabei dann raus kommt, sieht man in BaWü mit der dämlichen 2m Regelung ....



Genau, die 2 Meter Regel ist ein Ergebnis von rücksichtslosen Bikern.
Sicher. Träum weiter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## saturno (22. November 2013)

Biker² schrieb:


> Sorry, selten so einen dämliche Anhäufung von unhaltbaren Hirngespinsten gelesen.
> Du machst dir die Welt auch wie sie dir gefällt.
> Alles was Du machst ist ok.
> Alles was andere machen ist schieße, weil .... und dann wirfst dein Kopfkino an.
> ...





aber hallo, gehts auch etwas höflicher????? wo bitte ist bei seinem kommentar irgendwo ne d... a.... oder hirngespinnste. recht hat er, solche infos sollten nicht öffentlich ins netz gestellt werden um die probleme zwischen wanderer, jagdpächter und bikern anzuheizen.


----------



## lomo (22. November 2013)

Kinners, bitte!
Haltet mal kurz inne, reflektiert und überlegt mal. Ja?
Weitermachen.


----------



## NorwegianWood (22. November 2013)

Kinners ist leider mal wieder das richtige Stichwort hier - wahrscheinlich ist der Klimawandel schuld .. oder doch 650b!?

Wo wir gerade bei "Streckenveröffentlichungen" sind:  Ich bin raus - auf der Suche nach geheimsten Waldspots ganz für mich alleine, ich hab die Eichhörnchen-Crew da was zwitschern hören .. Schönes Wochenende und viel Spaß beim Radeln ;-) !


----------



## Fibbs79 (22. November 2013)

Geht doch einfach ne Runde Radspocht betreiben ...


----------



## guru39 (22. November 2013)




----------



## haekel72 (22. November 2013)

guru39 schrieb:


>




 Anschließ^^


----------



## guru39 (22. November 2013)

Ich muss aber auch sagen das ich zu 100% Björn zustimme


----------



## Teufelstisch (22. November 2013)

Wie so oft sehr viel Wind um Nichts... Muss wohl auch am Scheißwetter liegen...!?  Mit bewusster Geheimniskrämerei (so gut sie auch gemeint sein möge) steht man in Zeiten von Internet, Handy, Fratzbuck und Co. eh ein wenig auf verlorenem Posten. Wenn überhaupt, bewirkt es sogar am ehesten einen Streisand-Effekt... 

Auch ein geheimer Ort:


----------



## Kerosin0815 (22. November 2013)

Ich habe letztes WE beim Wandern leider auch wieder eine unschöne begegnung mit 2 Vollvisier Trägern gehabt.
Wie gestörte sind sie den schmalen Trail runtergeballert.
Der Federweg wirds schon richten...
Wir mussten auf die Seite springen obwohl die 2 Spacken unsere Gruppe mit Sicherheit rechtzeitig gesehen hatte.
Tempo rausnehmen ? Nö....

Und ich wundere mich immer öfter, das mir beim Fahren der unmut der Wanderer entgegenschlägt.
Trotz ruhiger und angepasster Fahrweise und mit "normalem" Helm.
 @Teufelstisch
Nettes Bild !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## samafa (22. November 2013)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Wann fahren wir mal den Top Secret Weg da bei Waldfischbach!?!?! Könnten dann gleich noch nen Abstecher an diesen Grauhansfelsen machen...


Kommt aufs weather drauf an. 
Die nächsten 3 Samstage geht es bei mir nicht.
Fürn Grauhansfelsen könnten wir noch Teufelstisch mitnehmen.

OT an"wollte hier keine Lawine lostreten" OT aus.
  @_fibbs79_


----------



## Laerry (22. November 2013)

Klasse Foto @Teufelstisch


----------



## Bjoern_U. (22. November 2013)

Biker² schrieb:


> Sorry, selten so einen dämliche Anhäufung von unhaltbaren Hirngespinsten gelesen.


lies einfach mal deinen Beitrag, der topt es locker....



Biker² schrieb:


> Du machst dir die Welt auch wie sie dir gefällt.


schön wärs, aber die oben beschriebene Realität holt mich immer wieder ein....



Biker² schrieb:


> Alles was Du machst ist ok.


wie kommst du darauf ?



Biker² schrieb:


> Alles was andere machen ist schieße, weil .... und dann wirfst dein Kopfkino an.


und diesen Mist hast du woher ?
Das habe ich nie behauptet oder irgendwem unterstellt.
Das ist einzig und allein deinem Kopfkino entsprungen.



Biker² schrieb:


> Genau, die 2 Meter Regel ist ein Ergebnis von rücksichtslosen Bikern.
> Sicher. Träum weiter.


Neeiiiin, die ist natürlich nur zum Schutz des Waldes weil der vom sauren Regen eh schon geschädigt ist..... 

Selbst der MP von BaWü behauptet öffentlich, dass es "Konflikte" geben würde. Was IMHO als Begründung Blödsinn ist !
Aber ob es uns gefällt oder nicht, den Entscheidungsträgern dient es nun mal als Argument. 
Und es ist leider ein Armutszeugnis wenn solche Erlebnisse denen auch noch Recht geben.


Kerosin0815 schrieb:


> Ich habe letztes WE beim Wandern leider auch  wieder eine unschöne begegnung mit 2 Vollvisier Trägern gehabt.
> Wie gestörte sind sie den schmalen Trail runtergeballert.
> Der Federweg wirds schon richten...
> Wir mussten auf die Seite springen obwohl die 2 Spacken unsere Gruppe mit Sicherheit rechtzeitig gesehen hatte.
> Tempo rausnehmen ? Nö....




Biker²: vielleicht solltest du dich in Hirn² umbenennen ! 
Es würde selbiges schon mal etwas vermehren und eventuell reicht es dann auch für so etwas wie einen vernünftigen Umgangston.

Zum Thema selbst haben sich andere auch geäußert. 
Es scheint so, als bin ich nicht der Einzige der öffentlichen Locationtips kritisch gegenübersteht. 
Und nur darum ging es !


----------



## Fibbs79 (22. November 2013)

Smubob bist du's??

Sorry der musste sein ... und recht hast du auch noch 

Greetz und ride on


----------



## Radler-01 (23. November 2013)

@bjoern U:   mal was anderes - hast Du schon die passende Reverb-TopCap gefunden ...? wenn ja, mach mal ein *BILD* davon und stell es mal hier bei *BILDER und VIDEO´s aus der Region* rein.


----------



## Optimizer (23. November 2013)

radler-01 schrieb:


> @bjoern U:   mal was anderes - hast Du schon die passende Reverb-TopCap gefunden ...? wenn ja, mach mal ein *BILD* davon und stell es mal hier bei *BILDER und VIDEO´s aus der Region* rein.



Gehört aber doch dann eigentlich in die Schlachtplatte.....?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nismo2002 (23. November 2013)

Ich wollte mich auch noch Bjoern's Meinung anschließen.

Habe bis jetzt noch immer 98% der Wanderer durch gegenseitige Rücksichtnahme (z.B. rechtzeitiges Abbremsen) und Freundlichkeit einen Gruß oder sogar ein Lächeln entlocken können - auch wenn ich mit FF Helm und meist nicht langsam unterwegs bin!!

Der ein oder andere Wanderer äußert sich dann schon mal negativ "über so einige andere MTB'ler"... was genau zu Bjoern's Kommentar von ganz oben passt. 

Ich möchte meinen Spaß im Wald haben - die Wanderer sollen aber auch Ihren Spaß haben - alle sollen sich am Pfälzer Wald freuen können. Deshalb schadet es meiner Meinung nicht, wenn der "Bike-Tourismus" sich nur auf einige Punkte konzentriert und noch ein paar ruhigere Spots für die locals und auch die Wanderer übrig bleiben. 

In diesem Sinne ein schönes Wochenende euch allen!!


----------



## Radler-01 (23. November 2013)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Gehört aber doch dann eigentlich in die Schlachtplatte.....?


 
hast ja recht - ich wollte "versteckt" zum eigentlichen Sinn dieses Fred´s zurückführen.

einfach *"SCHLUSS JETZT MIT DEN PERSÖNLICHEN ANFEINDUNGEN, WIR SIND DOCH KEIN WWW-KINDERGARTEN"* brüllen hat so einen Vorschlaghammer-Charakter ...


----------



## orangerauch (23. November 2013)

...immerhin funktioniert hier ja die "soziale selbstregulation" in den "common sense" recht gut, wenn hier einer die Klowände des Internet wüst beschmiert... 

grüße aus dem Land der verbotenen Trails
ju


----------



## Optimizer (23. November 2013)

Dann baller ich euch mal mit Bilder aus der Region voll:


----------



## Optimizer (23. November 2013)

Mist....jetzt hätt ich das Wichtigste glatt vergessen:


----------



## Fibbs79 (23. November 2013)

Das Radel schwimmt doch sicherlich auch im See .....
Scheene Bilder ...


----------



## Houschter (23. November 2013)

Endlich sind wir wieder beim Thema! Danke Opti, feine Bilder. 

Muss auch endlich mal wieder nen Ausflug in die Randzone machen.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (23. November 2013)

so genug OT und ein paar (non-Bike) Bilder aus der Region













und ein "Actionfoto" vom Großbrand bei der Papierfabrik im MA vor ein paar Jahren






und eins von weiter weg für @lomo und den Rest der Anapurna Truppe


----------



## lomo (23. November 2013)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> so genug OT und ein paar (non-Bike) Bilder aus der Region
> ...
> und eins von weiter weg für @lomo und den Rest der Anapurna Truppe



Danke! 
Jetzt habe ich wieder Fernweh


----------



## Teufelstisch (23. November 2013)

Endlich wieder Bildscher! 

  @_Bjoern_U._: 

 @Optimizer: Vorab-Dienstags-Streckenkontrolle?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Optimizer (23. November 2013)

Sehr gut aufgepasst und mitgelesen!:thumbup:


----------



## Kelme (23. November 2013)

Wenn die Profis hier posten, trau' ich mich kaum noch.
Ok, dann mit Rätsel: Wo war's?




Verbindung über Eck von kelme_sis auf Flickr


----------



## roischiffer (23. November 2013)

Pfälzisch Sibirien  


aka Orensfels


----------



## Fibbs79 (23. November 2013)

Die Toskana liegt näher



Toskana von fibbs79 auf Flickr


----------



## HeavyBiker (23. November 2013)

verdammt... hör doch auf sowas zu posten im angesicht von gefühlten 50 tage regenwetter


----------



## Fibbs79 (23. November 2013)

Über den Wolken schaut alles besser aus


----------



## HeavyBiker (23. November 2013)

irgrendwie hab ich so ein schönes wolkenspektakel hier in HD noch nie gesehen, und ich bin bestimmt an 150 tagen im jahr irgendwo auf unseren bergen unterwegs


----------



## Fibbs79 (23. November 2013)

Bild ist geklaut  und von 2009 (sellemols war alles besser)


----------



## HeavyBiker (23. November 2013)

hajoo, reschd hosch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (23. November 2013)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Bild ist geklaut  und von 2009 (sellemols war alles besser)


... sogar die Zukunft


----------



## Teufelstisch (24. November 2013)

An mein 2011er Orensfels-Foto kommt eh keiner ran!  

Bei der Dauertrübe derzeit sind eigentlich Nachtfotos noch das Vernüftigste. Dann muss man das graue Elend nicht auch noch auf dem Monitor ertragen.


----------



## Lane6Riders (24. November 2013)

Kleine Edit aus dem Bikeareal in Dresden 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7AErmLIGIpg"]Ride your MTB and live your Dream - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Free_Rider94 (24. November 2013)

Ich war heute ein bisschen mit meiner DSLR auf der Offiziellen DH unterwegs


----------



## HeavyBiker (24. November 2013)

NICE 

ich bin heut leider net zum fahren gekommen , dafür hab ich bis 13 uhr das shuttel gefahren


----------



## donnersberger (24. November 2013)

Hi Heavy, das nenn ich mal Einsatz  trotzdem hab ich "Euch" auf der Piste  vermißt

Hier schon mal ein Bildsche vom heutigen Shutteln, die anderen folgen in den nächsten Tagen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyBiker (25. November 2013)

spitzen bild 

leider war mein zeitplan doch sehr "unausgereift"


----------



## guru39 (25. November 2013)




----------



## Quente (25. November 2013)

... guten morgen roiner... unn de berg nuff he in den reifen oder Heißluft...


----------



## guru39 (25. November 2013)

Biogas


----------



## Quente (25. November 2013)

...ahhhhh, so echtes Pfälzer Sauerkrautgas ...


----------



## HeavyBiker (25. November 2013)

auch wenn die fatbikes iwie zu ner echten epidemie werden , schönes vid


----------



## Deleted 48198 (25. November 2013)

Bei den Fatbikes merkt man wieder, dass das ganze Gerede um 26-27,5-29 Zoll überbewertet wird. Hast dort eine 26er Felge und einen Reifen der einem 29er gleichkommt. Und schon hast du die gesamte Pallette abgedeckt.


----------



## RogerRobert (25. November 2013)

Hier noch was von mir 'on topic':


----------



## Bumble (25. November 2013)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Hast dort eine 26er Felge und einen Reifen der einem 29er gleichkommt. Und schon hast du die gesamte Pallette abgedeckt.



Hat zwar jetzt ne Weile gedauert, freut mich trotzdem dass du es endlich kapiert hast


----------



## Guent (26. November 2013)

RogerRobert schrieb:


> Hier noch was von mir 'on topic':



Sehr schön!!! Der Anfang mit deinem Kleinen...suuuuuuuuuuper!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sp00n82 (26. November 2013)

RogerRobert schrieb:


> Hier noch was von mir 'on topic':



Der Kleine ist echt super!


----------



## RogerRobert (26. November 2013)

Der hat halt einfach Spass. So toll, denn so sollte das ja sein


----------



## Lapper22 (26. November 2013)

@*RogerRobert*: Für mich das Video der Woche. Echt klasse!

Gruß Sven


----------



## donnersberger (26. November 2013)

klasse Video  

Hier nochmal ein pic vom Sonntag:





Der Sprung/Kicker kommt im Video auch vor


----------



## HeavyBiker (27. November 2013)

allerliebst


----------



## mac80 (27. November 2013)

Guten Morgen Doener,

ein sehr schoenes Bild 

Grz.


----------



## RogerRobert (27. November 2013)

Lapper22 schrieb:


> @*RogerRobert*: Für mich das Video der Woche. Echt klasse!
> 
> Gruß Sven



Danke Sven, mal sehen was bis zum We noch passiert...


----------



## <NoFear> (27. November 2013)

donnersberger schrieb:


> klasse Video
> 
> Hier nochmal ein pic vom Sonntag:
> 
> ...





Ssssssssehr geil


----------



## Radde (27. November 2013)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (28. November 2013)

Wow! Sehr schön.


----------



## HeavyBiker (28. November 2013)

sehr geiles bild


----------



## Tribal84 (28. November 2013)

Hat jemand zufällig ne schöne endurorunde in hd als GPS Track?
Würden uns gern mal in diese Himmelsrichtung verirren .

Danke


----------



## Kelme (28. November 2013)

"In diese Himmelsrichtung verirren" ist eine gute Grundlage für eine gelungene Enduro-Tour  Überraschung und Abenteuer warten.

Ok, blöde Antwort auf die Frage. Es war aber auch ein Steilpass


----------



## HeavyBiker (28. November 2013)

Tribal84 schrieb:


> Hat jemand zufällig ne schöne endurorunde in hd als GPS Track?
> Würden uns gern mal in diese Himmelsrichtung verirren .
> 
> Danke



gps tracks sind in meiner birne, aber wenns zeitlich passt würde ich mich als guido zur verfügung stellen


----------



## Tribal84 (28. November 2013)

Danke Leute melden uns wenn das Wetter passt gern nochmal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyBiker (28. November 2013)

hajoooo


----------



## mac80 (29. November 2013)

Good Morning!
























Einen schoenen Tag Euch.

Grz.

Marcus


----------



## donnersberger (29. November 2013)

Wow


----------



## HeavyBiker (29. November 2013)

hey marcus, starke bilder


----------



## lomo (29. November 2013)




----------



## Optimizer (29. November 2013)

Goil!


----------



## timstruppi (29. November 2013)

Super Bilder


----------



## Guent (29. November 2013)

Boah...Hammerbilder!!!


----------



## guru39 (29. November 2013)

sehr geil Mac 


 @opti,

du bist jetzt in der Puff-Galerie


----------



## pheelax (29. November 2013)

Sehr geile Bilder!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyBiker (29. November 2013)

guru39 schrieb:


> sehr geil Mac
> 
> 
> @_opti_,
> ...



bestimmt im club der bbw ... äh FAT liebhaber


----------



## rmfausi (29. November 2013)

Hi Marcus,
tolle Bilder. Das erste ist jetzt auf meinem Desktop, Danke.

Gruß Rainer


----------



## Fibbs79 (29. November 2013)

Mega [email protected]


----------



## donnersberger (29. November 2013)

noch eins vom Panorama-Sprung:


----------



## <NoFear> (29. November 2013)

jaawoll....


----------



## RogerRobert (29. November 2013)

Geile Bilder!!!

Und noch eins von mir aus Heidelbäärg:


----------



## HeavyBiker (29. November 2013)

die HD bilder bashen alles im mom ... HEIDELBERG FTW !!!!!!!!11


----------



## Optimizer (1. Dezember 2013)

Gestern am Totenkopf


----------



## Kelme (1. Dezember 2013)

Ist FAT das neue Lite?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Miro266 (1. Dezember 2013)

Nennt man die " Schutzbleche" bei den Rädern jetzt Kotflügel?


----------



## Optimizer (1. Dezember 2013)

[email protected]


----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (1. Dezember 2013)

A bissel weit hinter dem Sattel.....


----------



## Bjoern_U. (1. Dezember 2013)

[email protected] auf "meinen" Hometrails !!!





Optimizer schrieb:


> [email protected]


die Treppe kenn ich doch !


----------



## orangerauch (1. Dezember 2013)

Auweia. 
Darf man in der Pfalz jetzt nur noch mit fatwheels fahren? 

Ich hoffe wir werden damit noch mit 2,5" Muddy Mary noch reingelassen. 

Grüße aus Südbaden


----------



## Optimizer (1. Dezember 2013)

orangerauch schrieb:


> Auweia.
> Darf man in der Pfalz jetzt nur noch mit fatwheels fahren?



Man kann, muss aber nicht. Tragen geht aber auch:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Optimizer (1. Dezember 2013)

Und dann war da noch der Lulumba:


----------



## guru39 (1. Dezember 2013)




----------



## HeavyBiker (1. Dezember 2013)

2 bilder von mir heut... incl. bearbeitungsorgie  .... jaaaa mir war langweilig


----------



## HeavyBiker (1. Dezember 2013)

guru39 schrieb:


>



geiles bild mit deinem 26er ... äh 29er... äh 26er.... ach was weis ich


----------



## Guent (1. Dezember 2013)

Coole Bilder hier!


----------



## Basilisk (2. Dezember 2013)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> 2 bilder von mir heut... incl. bearbeitungsorgie  .... jaaaa mir war langweilig



Wenn Du schon am ausgiebig am Photoshoppen warst, hättest Du aber auch noch den Matsch am Rahmen wegretuschieren können.


----------



## strandi (2. Dezember 2013)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Man kann, muss aber nicht. Tragen geht aber auch:



Is das der Bumble in dem grünen Leibchen?


----------



## Deleted 48198 (2. Dezember 2013)

Der sieht aus als würde er gleich einschlafen. Was habt ihr denn mit dem gemacht


----------



## Optimizer (2. Dezember 2013)

strandi schrieb:


> Is das der Bumble in dem grünen Leibchen?



Jawoll, dass isser.


----------



## strandi (2. Dezember 2013)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Jawoll, dass isser.



Sieht gut im Futter aus...
Oder hat er einfach nur viel an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Optimizer (2. Dezember 2013)

strandi schrieb:


> Sieht gut im Futter aus...
> Oder hat er einfach nur viel an


 
 Liegt eher an den dicken Reifen. Daneben sehe sogar ich wohlgenährt aus.


----------



## Basilisk (2. Dezember 2013)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Liegt eher an den dicken Reifen. Daneben sehe sogar ich wohlgenährt aus.



Gerade die dicken Reifen sollten eigentlich dazu führen, dass der Fahrer im Vergleich zum Rad schlank wirkt. 

Aus diesem Grund habe ich auch schon mit so einem Bike geliebäugelt, warte aber noch bis es die Dinger in Fullyvariante gibt. 

Tipp: Wenn Ihr das Bild etwas schmaler verzerrt, wirken die Reifen wieder normal, aber die Fahrer kommen schlanker daher als jemals zuvor.


----------



## Teufelstisch (2. Dezember 2013)

Ich glaub, ich Hemd'chen könnt mich hinter so nem Reifen bestimmt komplett verstecken... 

Endlich wieder Licht:


----------



## lomo (3. Dezember 2013)

Hmmmm, Sonne!


----------



## Optimizer (3. Dezember 2013)

Teufelstisch schrieb:


>


 


Ohne Klippe musste ich kurz rätseln


----------



## Bumble (3. Dezember 2013)

strandi schrieb:


> Sieht gut im Futter aus...
> Oder hat er einfach nur viel an



Sowohl als auch, aktuell 90kg und 4 Lagen Stoff weils doch bissl frisch war.


----------



## strandi (3. Dezember 2013)

Bumble schrieb:


> Sowohl als auch, aktuell 90kg und 4 Lagen Stoff weils doch bissl frisch war.



Ah  Steht Dir aber gut


----------



## Bumble (3. Dezember 2013)

strandi schrieb:


> Ah  Steht Dir aber gut



Du mich auch 

Bin aber am abnehmen, hab mit dem saufen aufgehört. 

und extra für dich auch nochn extrafettes foto:


----------



## Deleted 48198 (3. Dezember 2013)

Muss man immer auf dich aufpassen? mit dem Saufen aufhören wirst du jetzt auch Presbyter?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (3. Dezember 2013)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> ....wirst du jetzt auch Presbyter?



Wie geht noch gleich der Spruch mit dem Bock und dem Gärtner ?


----------



## Teufelstisch (3. Dezember 2013)

@Optimizer: Du kommst eindeutig zu selten aus dem Haus! 

Wer nicht ausreichend genährt sein sollte - es ist noch reichlich Suppe da...


----------



## donnersberger (6. Dezember 2013)

na dann bringen wir mal etwas Farbe auf die 
Matschscheibe:


----------



## Fibbs79 (6. Dezember 2013)

Coke bei 3Crad von fibbs79 auf Flickr


----------



## Joshua60 (6. Dezember 2013)




----------



## Optimizer (7. Dezember 2013)

tsstss...solltest du nicht zuhause beim neuen Nachwuchs sein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyBiker (7. Dezember 2013)

wieso, er hat ja augenscheinlich alles richitg gemacht also hat er mal ne pause verdient


----------



## lomo (7. Dezember 2013)

Optimizer schrieb:


> tsstss...solltest du nicht zuhause beim neuen Nachwuchs sein?


----------



## Fibbs79 (7. Dezember 2013)

Bild ist vorher entstanden 

...... als die Sonne noch zu sehen war


----------



## Optimizer (7. Dezember 2013)

Wie jedes Jahr in der Adventszeit:




Die Linzertorte und das Startnummernbestechungsschmankerl sind auch schon im Backofen.


----------



## Fibbs79 (7. Dezember 2013)

Ahhhhhhhhh jetzt hab ich Kohldampf


----------



## Optimizer (8. Dezember 2013)

Hier noch ein Video vom letzten Wochenende. Als Regionsansässige waren @Bumble und @Optimizer mit dabei.


----------



## orangerauch (8. Dezember 2013)

@Optimizer: ...die schönen flowspeedtrails bei Neustadt. 

wir in Südbaden müssen jetzt auf die slim LL- und fat Abfahrtslatten ausweichen. smartphonefoto von heute beim skaten:






grüße von dort und immer gern in diesem Forum.


----------



## Optimizer (8. Dezember 2013)




----------



## Kelme (8. Dezember 2013)

Optimizer schrieb:


>




Ist das Ronaldo vor dem Freitstoß?


----------



## Optimizer (8. Dezember 2013)

Houschter vor dem Sprung....außerdem gabs noch Nikoläuse am gebrochenen Fels:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rmfausi (8. Dezember 2013)

Sieht eher aus wie lomo.


----------



## Fibbs79 (8. Dezember 2013)

#7125


----------



## Bjoern_U. (8. Dezember 2013)

rmfausi schrieb:


> Sieht eher aus wie lomo.


folge mal lomos Blickrichtung


----------



## lomo (8. Dezember 2013)

... aus meinem Blickwinkel:




Nikolausi von *lomo* auf Flickr

Es gab aber noch andere Leckereien ..




Lecker von *lomo* auf Flickr

... und ne Extrawurst:




Extrawurst von *lomo* auf Flickr


----------



## HeavyBiker (8. Dezember 2013)

lomo schrieb:


>



mit was sind die denn eigentlich gefüllt???


----------



## guru39 (8. Dezember 2013)

Was für eine doofe frage Heavy, natürlich mit Saumagen


----------



## lomo (8. Dezember 2013)

guru39 schrieb:


> Was für eine doofe frage Heavy, natürlich mit Saumagen



Hahaha, der war gut! 
Leider knapp daneben. Füllung bestand aus Schinken und Käse, aber das mit dem Saumagen gebe ich mal an die Köchin weiter!


----------



## HeavyBiker (8. Dezember 2013)

hmmmm von der SM variante nehm ich auch was


----------



## Laerry (9. Dezember 2013)

Die erinneren mich an Argentinien...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teufelstisch (10. Dezember 2013)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> SM variante


 
  

Der Sonnenlichtbeauftragte meldet:


----------



## s60 (10. Dezember 2013)

Drei Felsen, Neid! 200m vor meiner Haustür sah es heute genauso aus. Nur der Terminplan passt nie zum Wetter.


----------



## goflo (10. Dezember 2013)

Ich frag mich auch grad wo er immer die Zeit her nimmt 
Ich hab die letzten Wochen immer nur Nightrides...


----------



## Teufelstisch (10. Dezember 2013)

Bleibt mein Geheimnis... Und Nachts bin ich ja auch desöfteren unterwegs, also von daher...


----------



## Teufelstisch (14. Dezember 2013)

Nach langer Suche hatte ich sie gestern dann doch noch gefunden:


----------



## lomo (14. Dezember 2013)

Gestern abend auf der Kalmit ... über dem Nebel ;-)




abends auf der Kalmit von *lomo* auf Flickr




Die Rheinebene liegt der Kalmt zu Füßen von *lomo* auf Flickr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (14. Dezember 2013)

@lomo, so habe ich das auch gesehen, konnte es aber nicht so fotografieren.


----------



## Guent (15. Dezember 2013)

Teufelstisch schrieb:


>


Waaaaahnsinn!!!
:thumbup:


----------



## HeavyBiker (15. Dezember 2013)

das ist dann wohl der weg ins auenland


----------



## mac80 (15. Dezember 2013)

@lomo der Blick von der anderen Seite:



Ein paar Meter tiefer war es vorbei mit der Sicht...

Grz.

Marcus


----------



## lomo (15. Dezember 2013)

mac80 schrieb:


> @lomo der Blick von der anderen Seite:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mac80 (15. Dezember 2013)

Aus dem kl. Odw. (Ks.)

Einkehr Kohlhof:



Ein Selfshot:



Grz.


----------



## HeavyBiker (15. Dezember 2013)

nice 

hast ne an der selben stelle schon mal ein schnee/winter pic gemacht?


----------



## mac80 (15. Dezember 2013)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> nice
> 
> hast ne an der selben stelle schon mal ein schnee/winter pic gemacht?



Danke.

Nein, das war ein anderer Trail.. Ich kann mir denken welches Du meinst.

Grz.


----------



## HeavyBiker (15. Dezember 2013)

alles klaro, sieht trotzdem sehr dynamisch aus  vor allem find ich death grip geil


----------



## Joshua60 (15. Dezember 2013)

Schöner Ausblick, aber




burning sky von JoshuaXo auf Flickr

Es wird Zeit, dass der Schnee kommt. Die Matschuphills gehen mir auf den Keks.




rien ne va plus von JoshuaXo auf Flickr

Bergab durch den Matsch war dann wieder ganz lustig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyBiker (15. Dezember 2013)

igitt... lass doch mal die erde im wald...


----------



## Fibbs79 (16. Dezember 2013)

Das schöne Radl einsauen .... tststs


----------



## <NoFear> (16. Dezember 2013)

Bbäääääähh...!


----------



## Optimizer (16. Dezember 2013)

siehst schei$$e aus


----------



## donnersberger (16. Dezember 2013)

Nutellabiker


----------



## BenniG. (16. Dezember 2013)

Nicht besonders schön anzusehn, aber hat mich 45Minuten gekostet und nützt allen, die den Armbanduhrenweg bei Wachenheim von den Teichen hoch richtung weißem Stein fahren wollen (oder natürlich umgekehrt).

Vorher:






Nachher:





Werkzeuge: 1 Mann, 1 [ame="http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B006QIPMQM/sr=8-1/qid=1383920577/ref=olp_product_details?ie=UTF8&me=&qid=1383920577&seller=&sr=8-1"]Fiskars 123880 Xtract Große Handsäge Grobzahnung: Amazon.de: Baumarkt[/ame], 45Minuten Zeit

Noch ist weiter oben nochmal eine unpassierbare Stelle, die wird beim nächsten mal Aufgeräumt. Gestern wurde mir das Tageslicht zu knapp (und die Arme vom Sägen zu schwer )

Das gelbe Kreuz zwischen Hardenburg und Lambertskreuz ist seit gestern auch wieder durchgehend* fahrbar. Da ging es aber schneller, weil dort nicht alles so kreuz und quer lag wie bei den Bildern oben.
(* Zumindest bis dahin, wo der Naturfreunde-Weg und Gelb/Rot kreuzen, ich bin dann Gelb/Rot runter richtung der Teiche/Armbanduhrenweg)

Ich hab den Eindruck die Forstwirtschaft räumt hinter sich gar nicht mehr auf.

So Wegpflege kommt bei den Wanderern übrigens hervorragend an und macht sogar Spaß.


----------



## HeavyBiker (16. Dezember 2013)

bestens


----------



## Quente (16. Dezember 2013)

...einfach mal dem Forst etwas Zeit geben, die arbeiten wie die Holzfäller aber zaubern können sie nicht...


11.12.






13.12.






... und alles bestens zu befahren.
DANKE


----------



## sugarbiker (16. Dezember 2013)

BenniG. schrieb:


> Nicht besonders schön anzusehn, aber hat mich 45Minuten gekostet und nützt allen, die den Armbanduhrenweg bei Wachenheim von den Teichen hoch richtung weißem Stein fahren wollen (oder natürlich umgekehrt).
> 
> Werkzeuge: 1 Mann, 1 Fiskars 123880 Xtract Große Handsäge Grobzahnung: Amazon.de: Baumarkt, 45Minuten Zeit
> 
> ...



Die erste Hälfte vom gelben Kreuz hab ich geräumt....2*30 Minuten.....

übrigens soll ein Artikel in der Rheinpfalz erscheinen über die Hinterlassenschaften der Harvester - zumindest was die Wanderwege angeht....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BenniG. (16. Dezember 2013)

Quente schrieb:


> ...einfach mal dem Forst etwas Zeit geben, die arbeiten wie die Holzfäller aber zaubern können sie nicht...



Ja, machen sie grundsätzlich schon, aber oft bleibt Kleinkram auch liegen. Wenn erstmal das Nutzholz abgeholt ist, hab ich wenig Hoffnung, dass die nochmal wieder kommen.

Der Weiß/Blaue ab weißem Stein zum Hammelstalbrunnen ist z.B. schon seit Anfang des Jahres oben direkt am weißen Stein voller Stämme.
Da haben wir ca. 1/3 weggemacht vor nem Monat, leider waren die Mitfahrer (mit knappem Zeitkontingent) für den Rest zu ungeduldig.
Bei der nächsten Durchfahrt ist er wieder komplett frei 

Was mich sehr gewundert hat ist der Ausgang vom Gelben Kreuz nach Lambrecht. Da war in den letzten zwei Wochen wohl jemand mit größerem Gerät unterwegs. Zwei richtig dicke Stämme (ca. 50cm Durchmesser) lagen da schon länger auf dem Weg. Nu sind sie durch..


----------



## TRAS (16. Dezember 2013)

Hi hier unser erste Dirtbike Video. Wäre klasse, wenn ihr mal reingucken könntet und uns sagt was ihr davon haltet. Eure Meinung ist uns sehr wichtig. 
Liebe Grüße
 -The Real Art of Sports

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y65pGMzYW_o&list=PLodXLChGJzA8SnKRklpeMJLWtGUSyDyHq"]Hitting the Kicker "Episode 1" - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Quente (16. Dezember 2013)

... dess isch voll brudaal schdaarg monn ...


----------



## <NoFear> (16. Dezember 2013)

BenniG. schrieb:


> Ich hab den Eindruck die Forstwirtschaft räumt hinter sich gar nicht mehr auf.



 und das wird meiner Meinung immer schlimmer! Bei uns hier im Saarpfalzkreis biste auch immer darauf angewiesen eine Säge im Gepäck zu haben... sehr ärgerlich



BenniG. schrieb:


> So Wegpflege kommt bei den Wanderern übrigens hervorragend an und macht sogar Spaß.



 Allerdings... kommt sehr gut an!!! Vor allem kommt man mit den Wanderern auf ne lockere Art und Weise ins Gespräch und erntet Lob, Anerkennung und Zuspruch!

=> *Fiskars-Einhandsäge *für solche FÄLLE unverzichtbar und TOP !!!


----------



## <NoFear> (16. Dezember 2013)

sugarbiker schrieb:


> Die erste Hälfte vom gelben Kreuz hab ich geräumt....2*30 Minuten.....
> 
> übrigens soll ein Artikel in der Rheinpfalz erscheinen über die Hinterlassenschaften der Harvester - *zumindest was die Wanderwege angeht....*



joa... da merkt man mal wieder die *stärkere Lobby* halt ...


----------



## Laerry (16. Dezember 2013)

<NoFear> schrieb:


> und das wird meiner Meinung immer schlimmer! Bei uns hier im Saarpfalzkreis biste auch immer darauf angewiesen eine Säge im Gepäck zu haben... sehr ärgerlich
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mh, da würd ich mir ja ne Felco ausm Betrieb mitnehmen, aber die wird sich privat kaum lohnen.
Aber auf jeden Fall ne super Aktion!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## <NoFear> (16. Dezember 2013)

Solche Aktionen waren dieses Jahr im Raum Homburg und Umgebung min. 1-2 Mal monatlich notwendig... 

guggst du hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10504305&postcount=1047


----------



## <NoFear> (16. Dezember 2013)

... wird echt Zeit, dass das was die Harvester im Wald anrichten in der Presse mal etwas "breiter" angesprochen wird !!!


----------



## Bumble (16. Dezember 2013)

Quente schrieb:


> ...einfach mal dem Forst etwas Zeit geben, die arbeiten wie die Holzfäller aber zaubern können sie nicht...
> 
> 
> 11.12.
> ...


Lustig, dass das Jäckchen zur Seite gelegt wurde und nicht verloren gegangen ist 

Das liegt übrigens immer noch, bin heute wieder dran vorbei gekommen.


----------



## Radde (17. Dezember 2013)

Meine SD-karten laufen grad heiss bei so gutem wetter... mal das ganze Zeug von letztem Freitag:



 





 





 





 





 







Und dazu hat der ratternde Kollege im Vordergrund noch 1-2 Sequenzen aufnehmen müssen:


----------



## Laerry (17. Dezember 2013)

Wahnsinn - und iwie auch deprimierend, wenn man die ganze Zeit in dere Supp do unne schaffe muss.


----------



## Hardtail94 (17. Dezember 2013)

absolut geil!! 
da meint man ja grad, dass unsere Gipfel um 4stelligen Bereich liegen


----------



## HeavyBiker (17. Dezember 2013)

sehr feine bilde radde, einfach geil


----------



## guru39 (17. Dezember 2013)

Top Radde


----------



## Quente (17. Dezember 2013)

Hardtail94 schrieb:


> absolut geil!!
> da meint man ja grad, dass unsere Gipfel um 4stelligen Bereich liegen





liegen sie, liegen sie


----------



## Radde (17. Dezember 2013)

Ja an die unter der Suppe musst ich auch denken, dummerweise musst ich um 12 schon wieder rein, das war dann wie ne andere Welt.

Abends ist's aktuell aber auch nicht schlecht:





(kommt noch Bildmaterial die Tage)

edit: @Quente genau die passende Höhenangabe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pheelax (17. Dezember 2013)

Sehr schöne Bilder!
Wannn bist du denn aufgestanden um den Sonnenaufgang zu "timelapsen"?


----------



## Radde (17. Dezember 2013)

bin kein fühaufsteher, hab einfach um 5 beschlossen dass ich statt schlafen zu gehn ne Runde in den Wald fahr. 
Sonnenaufgang ist aktuell ca. 8:15


----------



## lomo (17. Dezember 2013)

Radde schrieb:


> Meine SD-karten laufen grad heiss bei so gutem wetter... mal das ganze Zeug von letztem Freitag:
> ...



Sehr fein!


----------



## Optimizer (17. Dezember 2013)

Schöne Bank ohne Aussicht...auch tagsüber sieht man dort nur Bäume


----------



## Teufelstisch (17. Dezember 2013)

Guent schrieb:


> Waaaaahnsinn!!!
> :thumbup:


 
Merci! 
  @Radde: In der Tat!  Sonnenaufgänge im Winter haben den großen Vorteil, dass man dafür wirklich nicht besonders früh raus muss. Im Sommer bei nem Aufgang um < 5:30 Uhr braucht's dann schon wesentlich mehr Überwindung...! Oder man macht's halt wie Radde und geht gar nicht erst in die Heia! 

Abends im Gräfensteiner Land:





Dürfte jetzt dann so langsam gerne auch mal ein wenig anzuckern!


----------



## Optimizer (18. Dezember 2013)




----------



## HeavyBiker (18. Dezember 2013)

is zwar wieder ein steinchenbild aber...


----------



## Fibbs79 (18. Dezember 2013)

Wehe dir fällt einmal das SteinCHEN auf den Kopf 

Superscheenes Bild!!


----------



## Speedbullit (18. Dezember 2013)

Nachwuchsförderung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mayor333 (18. Dezember 2013)

Wirklich schöne Bilder hier in dem Thread 


Danke für die ganzen Uploads.


----------



## lomo (18. Dezember 2013)

Na? Will jemand nen MTB Filmworkshop besuchen?


----------



## Radler-01 (18. Dezember 2013)

Radde, kannst Du irgendwas nicht so gut ? ;-)
Danke für die Bilder - schlicht und einfach: traumhaft


----------



## Radde (18. Dezember 2013)

och da gibts einiges und meine Bilder sind bei weitem nicht perfekt.

mit den 2 bin ich aber ganz zufrieden:








ich glaub das forum ist kaputt oder so... hab ich ne smartphoneversion oder warum sind da an der seite so dicke graue balken?


----------



## Bjoern_U. (18. Dezember 2013)

das ist die neue Foren Software....
sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig


----------



## lomo (18. Dezember 2013)

Bilder 
Forensoftware


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radler-01 (18. Dezember 2013)

Ich hab nur gelesen dass sie irgendwas umstellen. Und aufm Smartphone finde ich die neue Version besser; den normalen Rechner hab ich noch nicht probiert...


----------



## Fibbs79 (18. Dezember 2013)

Wo sind meine IG's abgeblieben?

Neimodische Ferz


----------



## Bjoern_U. (18. Dezember 2013)

bis jetzt stört nur der zu schmale genutzte Bereich
brauchen die re & li den Platz für Werbung ???


----------



## Laerry (18. Dezember 2013)

Schrecklich bei nem 16:9 Monitor....


----------



## Radde (18. Dezember 2013)

naja anpassungsfähig muss man sein... dann mach ich halt aus breitbild hochformat.


----------



## sp00n82 (19. Dezember 2013)

Hm, ich könnt nen Greasemonkey/Tampermonkey/Stylish Userscript schreiben, was die max-width des Forums aufhebt. Geht dann halt nur mit Firefox oder Chrome, aber IE ist sowieso bäh und Safari-Benutzer sind an Gängelung ja gewöhnt.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (19. Dezember 2013)

lassen wir Ihnen doch mal noch etwas Zeit
da wird sicherlich das ein oder andere noch nachgebessert


----------



## lomo (19. Dezember 2013)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Hm, ich könnt nen Greasemonkey/Tampermonkey/Stylish Userscript schreiben, was die max-width des Forums aufhebt. Geht dann halt nur mit Firefox oder Chrome, aber IE ist sowieso bäh und Safari-Benutzer sind an Gängelung ja gewöhnt.



Word!


----------



## Deleted 48198 (19. Dezember 2013)

Die IG's sind abgeschafft. Lang lebe die Suchfunktion. Da kommt wieder mal meine Devise never change a running system in den Einsatz. Und total lahm ist der Forumsaufbau besonders das schreiben. Beim 2 Wort erscheint der 1 Buchstabe vom 1Wort. Ich glaub das Internet wird gelöscht.


----------



## sp00n82 (19. Dezember 2013)

lomo schrieb:


> Word!


Ha, gibts sogar schon!
http://userstyles.org/styles/96272/mtb-news-de-forum-redesign-full-page-width


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Optimizer (19. Dezember 2013)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Die IG's sind abgeschafft. Lang lebe die Suchfunktion. Da kommt wieder mal meine Devise never change a running system in den Einsatz. Und total lahm ist der Forumsaufbau besonders das schreiben. Beim 2 Wort erscheint der 1 Buchstabe vom 1Wort. Ich glaub das Internet wird gelöscht.


 
Die IG's sind noch da. Wenn du unter deinem Profil auf "Persönliche Details" gehst, findest du sie alle.
Oder Startseite->Foren->Gruppen(Interessengemeinschaften)


----------



## lomo (19. Dezember 2013)

Ich hab kein Profil!

;-)


----------



## Radler-01 (19. Dezember 2013)

lomo schrieb:


> Ich hab kein Profil!
> 
> ;-)


Seit wann fährst Du Slicks ?


----------



## lomo (20. Dezember 2013)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Die IG's sind noch da. Wenn du unter deinem Profil auf "Persönliche Details" gehst, findest du sie alle.
> ...



Hm, ich finde da nix


----------



## Optimizer (20. Dezember 2013)

Die haben schon wieder einiges geändert... ich find se jetzt auch nicht mehr...mist...dann arbeite ich eben heute ausnahmsweise mal ein bisschen was

Edith: Oben rechts auf deinen Namen gehen (nicht klicken, nur mouseover!), dann "Dein Profil" anklicken. Bei der nun kommenden Übersicht ist ganz rechts ein Reiter "Gruppen".
Und da sind se dann wieder.


----------



## Houschter (20. Dezember 2013)

Danke, hatte mir gerade nen Wolf gesucht...


----------



## Deleted 48198 (20. Dezember 2013)

Opti super gefunden a b e r  findet ihr nicht auch dass das doch mehr als umständlich ist? Oder liegt das am Alter und meiner aufkommenden Bequemlichkeit? Ok spart euch die Antwort  und die Icons sind auch wo anderst.


----------



## Bumble (20. Dezember 2013)

Wartet doch einfach mal paar Tage ab, man meckert immer erst rum und gewöhnt sich dann doch recht schnell dran und findets am Ende sogar geil, wollen wir wetten ? 

Unterhaltung mit mehrere Personen ist z.b. schonmal super gelöst und sehr übersichtlich, da war die alte PN-Geschichte geradezu mittelalterlich.


----------



## lomo (20. Dezember 2013)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Die haben schon wieder einiges geändert... ich find se jetzt auch nicht mehr...mist...dann arbeite ich eben heute ausnahmsweise mal ein bisschen was
> 
> Edith: Oben rechts auf deinen Namen gehen (nicht klicken, nur mouseover!), dann "Dein Profil" anklicken. Bei der nun kommenden Übersicht ist ganz rechts ein Reiter "Gruppen".
> Und da sind se dann wieder.



Ah, jetzt, ja!
Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (20. Dezember 2013)

Wenn man dann diese Gruppe wie ein Unterforum auch "in Beobachtung" nimmt, findet man die später noch schneller wieder.


----------



## Kelme (21. Dezember 2013)

Aus der Region. Ganz bestimmt.




Eiskalt von kelme_sis auf Flickr

Die Seite war bisher noch bildfrei. Geht ja gar nicht


----------



## Quente (21. Dezember 2013)

...donn mach isch mol mit...konn jo nedd immer nur dumm babble...


----------



## Kelme (21. Dezember 2013)

Schää


----------



## Bjoern_U. (21. Dezember 2013)

von heute




leider keine gescheite Kamera dabei gehabt


----------



## lomo (21. Dezember 2013)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> von heute
> ...
> leider keine gescheite Kamera dabei gehabt



... sagt der Fotograf! ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (21. Dezember 2013)

Liegt die Kalmit neuerdings in den Alpen? Cool!


----------



## rmfausi (21. Dezember 2013)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> von heute leider keine gescheite Kamera dabei gehabt



Da war ich heute auch, aber unterhalb in den Wolken. Wir sind nur noch bis zur Hellerhütte gekommen. Gruß rmfausi.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (21. Dezember 2013)

@lomo : ich brauch endlich mal ne kleine Knipskiste, die meinem Bild Qualitätsanspruch erfüllt, wenig wiegt und im/am Rucksack kaum Platz weg nimmt. Die dicke DSLR + 1-2 Objektive schleppe ich nicht gerne mit und die Canon S90 erfüllt meine Ansprüche nicht (mehr). Daher bin ich z.Zt. leider meist ohne Kamera unterwegs 

@scylla : war doch schon immer so, oder nicht ?


----------



## Teufelstisch (21. Dezember 2013)

Doch so suppig da draußen heute...? Hier abgesehen von den ganztägig dichten Schleierwolken klare, kalte Luft.





Einmal nicht auf die Weinbietcam gekuckt - und gleich was verpasst; dabei wart ich schon länger auf ne Gelegenheit, sowas bei Nacht von oben zu knipsen...!

@Bjoern_U.: Na wenn man eh nen Rucksack mit hat, kann man doch auch ne DSLR mit nem draufgeschraubten Weitwinkel-Zoom einpacken! Oder man muss halt mit ner kleineren einfach Abstriche in Sachen Qualität machen! Man ärgert sich hinterher ja dann doch, dass man nicht das beste Gerät mit dabei hatte!


----------



## Bjoern_U. (22. Dezember 2013)

@Teufelstisch: mir ist meine DSLR (VF) selbst mit dem (verfügbaren) WW Zoom zu groß und zu schwer um sie immer mitzunehmen. Von zu teuer im Falle eines Falles ganz zu schweigen. Dann sind da noch die nass geschwitzten Wechselklamotten zu denen ich ungern die Kamera packe usw.... Ich werde mir 2014 mal die ein oder andere kleine Spiegellose anschauen.


----------



## Pfalzbike (22. Dezember 2013)

Von Gestern


----------



## lomo (22. Dezember 2013)

War heute ne Herausforderung auf nassem Laub und feuchtem Sandstein unterwegs zu sein.
Ok, auf dem Asphalt ging es noch ...




Buntsandstein-Ashalt von *lomo* auf Flickr

... in der "Höhe" war es dann anders ...




Kaftenstein von *lomo* auf Flickr

... und der Burgenblick gab nicht sooo viel her ;-) ... 




Burgenblick von *lomo* auf Flickr

... dafür der Weihnachtsmarkt in SP, auch wenn die Saumagenwurst etwas kleiner als in der Dahner Hütte ausfällt:




Saumagenwurst von *lomo* auf Flickr


----------



## Fibbs79 (22. Dezember 2013)

Mit oder gegen den Uhrzeigersinn gefahren?


----------



## lomo (22. Dezember 2013)

Ähm .. war nur Abschnittsweise auf dem Weg unterwegs... im Uhrzeigersinn


----------



## Kelme (23. Dezember 2013)

War auch unterwegs.
Uhrzeigersinn




Gleich wird's dunkel von kelme_sis auf Flickr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## goflo (24. Dezember 2013)

Heute ne kleine Weihnachtstour gemacht und etwas Wegpflege betrieben:





Der musste endlich mal vom Weg. Glaub der liegt schon 1 Jahr und jedes mal muss man drübersteigen.
Aber ich muss sagen, dass 30cm mit der Klappsäge schon ein Stück Arbeit sind.
Kann Laerry bestätigen, so ne kleine Felco ist schon echt nicht schlecht. Und vor allem noch recht kompakt und leicht.

Aber mir ist noch was anderes aufgefallen. Oben am Pfalzblick Richtung Königsbach rüber hängt das hier seit neustem.


----------



## orangerauch (24. Dezember 2013)

Papier ist geduldig. auch dieses laminierte Stück wird in 30 000 Jahren durch den nächsten Perma-Eispanzer über Mitteleuropa zu Staub zermahlen.

schöne Weihnachten!


----------



## Teufelstisch (24. Dezember 2013)

Fleißig! 

Die Hervorhebungen stechen gleich ins Auge!  Da aber auch wenig drauf hinweist, dass die Forstbehörde selbst den Wisch offiziell an den Baum geschraubt hat, würde ich sowas doch glatt als Ordnungswidrigkeit werten!

Inzwischen schon fast eine kleine Tradition: zum 3. Mal in Folge ging's an Heiligabend zum Christkindlfelsen; dabei auch das 2. Mal Dank 12-13 Grad in kurzer Hose!


----------



## Luzy123 (24. Dezember 2013)

Teufelstisch schrieb:


> Inzwischen schon fast eine kleine Tradition: zum 3. Mal in Folge ging's an Heiligabend zum Christkindlfelsen; dabei auch das 2. Mal Dank 12-13 Grad in kurzer Hose!




Da war ich gestern Abend auch.  
Leider finde ich wird das Wunschzettel und Weihnachtskugeln aufhängen in den letzten Jahren übertrieben. Ich kann mich an Zeiten erinnern da war nur ein kleiner Baum geschmückt, heute hängt an fast jedem erreichbaren Ast auf diesem Felsen eine Kugel oder Zettel. 

Gruss und frohes Fest


----------



## Fibbs79 (24. Dezember 2013)

Am Popo der Welt  von fibbs79 auf Flickr




Heilig Abend Stimmung von fibbs79 auf Flickr




Äfach ...   am Popo der Welt  von fibbs79 auf Flickr




Frohe Weihnachten von fibbs79 auf Flickr


----------



## lomo (25. Dezember 2013)

Gefällt mir ;-)


----------



## Guent (27. Dezember 2013)

Weihnachten OFF…finally…


----------



## samafa (27. Dezember 2013)

So läßt man Dich in die Wohnung bzw. durch die Wohnung


----------



## Guent (27. Dezember 2013)

iSischa dat!!!
Meine bessere Hälfte würde auch ihre Ducati ins Wohnzimmer stellen wenn die Mühle in den Aufzug passen würde…hehehe!
Was das angeht hab ich 6 Richtige im Beziehungslotto!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## samafa (27. Dezember 2013)

Wobei die Ducati bestimmt sauberer ist.....

Ich war heute auch draußen spielen, da wird man halt dreckig...


----------



## Guent (27. Dezember 2013)

samafa schrieb:


> Wobei die Ducati bestimmt sauberer ist.....



Stimmt!


----------



## Joshua60 (27. Dezember 2013)

Grandiose Fernsicht vom Königstuhl heute !




KS 131227_1355 5°C Highspeed Anti-shake-Panorama von JoshuaXo auf Flickr


----------



## sp00n82 (28. Dezember 2013)

Jau, das Wetter war da oben heute richtig klasse!
Morgen: Regen...


----------



## haekel72 (28. Dezember 2013)

Letzte Tour für 2013??? Bei diesem Wetter bestimmt. Wünsche Euch einen Guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr und das es wieder tolle Bilder von Unserer Region zu Bestaunen gibt!


----------



## samafa (28. Dezember 2013)

na,na,na
wer wird den so schlechte Laune haben. 
Montag und Dienstag ist auch noch da.
Zumindest trocken soll es werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (28. Dezember 2013)

Sind gerade wieder Schlösser und Burgen?
Ok.




Vom Bergstein zum Hambacher Schloß von kelme_sis auf Flickr


----------



## Optimizer (28. Dezember 2013)

Bei mir gabs keine Burgen, aber beschissenes Wetter. Dafür gabs nen  Teufelstisch und nen  hohlen Felsen, den ich noch nicht kannte....


----------



## orangerauch (29. Dezember 2013)

hier auch noch ein schöner Felsen den ich im D-F Grenzgebiet entdeckt hab.
Der Trail geht auf der anderen Seite des Felsens entlang. Es muss schon abgestiegen werden um da hochzukommen.






und ne Burgruine gabs noch obendrein:
leider alle Treppen drin zu steil zum fahren…


----------



## Optimizer (29. Dezember 2013)

Hoiner Tzigoiner....


----------



## orangerauch (29. Dezember 2013)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Hoiner Tzigoiner....


Treffer! 
ju


----------



## orangerauch (29. Dezember 2013)

ach übrigens, es gibt jetzt auch n fred  "bilder und Videos aus der Region FR-KA-Schwarzwald"
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/bilder-und-videos-aus-der-region-fr-ka-schwarzwald.672587/

und n fred "bilder und Videos aus den Süd- und Nordvogesen"
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/bilder-und-videos-aus-den-sued-und-nordvogesen.673664/

Ihr seid herzlich eingeladen!

jürgen


----------



## Pfalzbike (29. Dezember 2013)

Heute mal wieder gesehen 








Ein Loch mitten aufen Weg


----------



## BejayMTB (29. Dezember 2013)

Ja, ich habe auch wieder ein schlechtes Gewissen, weil ich mit meinen Stollen den Wald ruiniere...


----------



## Pfalzbike (29. Dezember 2013)

Geht mir Genauso habe ich immer wenn ich mit dem Contry Mud Rumfahre. Aber am Schlimmsten finde ich aber diese Loch aufem Weg.


----------



## Quente (29. Dezember 2013)

... ein Wald... ein Weg... ein Loch... SABOTAGE


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (29. Dezember 2013)




----------



## Kelme (29. Dezember 2013)

Gürü, hast du wieder die Märklin zu Weihnachten aufgebaut, wie?


----------



## guru39 (29. Dezember 2013)

fast.....


----------



## Guent (29. Dezember 2013)

Coool!


----------



## lomo (29. Dezember 2013)

Blick gen Süden




Pfälzerwald Richtung Süden von *lomo* auf Flickr


----------



## lomo (29. Dezember 2013)

Die Gummikönigin beisst sich fest:




RubberQueen beisst von *lomo* auf Flickr


----------



## sugarbiker (30. Dezember 2013)

wenn auch leicht verharmlost: in der heutigen Montagsausgabe der Rheinpfalz ist ein Artikel "Die rollende Axt im Walde" erschienen - Hintergrund des Leserbriefes aus dem dann der Artikel entstand war die Zerstörung der Wanderwege durch Harvestereinsatz und deren "nicht-wieder-Herrichtung" durch den Forst. In Summe hat dann der Redakteur das allgemein bearbeitet und leider die Bilder vom gelben Kreuz (vor Kehrdichannichts) und blau weiss (vor weißem Stein) nicht gezeigt - aber dennoch ein gelungener Artikel der den Forst sensibilisieren wird.


*Es wäre schön wenn viele mit Leserbriefen jetzt antworten würden !

*- man muss sich ja nicht als Biker zu erkennen geben..............

übrigens klappt das mittlerweile ganz gut mit dem "do ist yourself" Freiräumen der Wege (die oben beschriebenen Wege sind dank Einsatzes einiger hier aus dem Forum wieder halbwegs frei begehbar und fahrbar.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (30. Dezember 2013)

gerade bei dem Thema macht es doch Sinn sich als Biker zu erkennen zu geben und mal auf den Widerspruch "Biker machen den Wald kaputt" vs. Harvester Realität hinzuweisen.


----------



## Optimizer (30. Dezember 2013)

Bitte im anderen Thread weiter diskutieren....
@Teufelstisch: hast du es wieder mal in die Rheinpfalz geschafft?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (30. Dezember 2013)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Bitte im anderen Thread weiter diskutieren....
> @Teufelstisch: hast du es wieder mal in die Rheinpfalz geschafft?



Weiter diskutieren, hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/die-zukunft-des-bikens-im-pfaelzer-wald.217736/page-45


----------



## Deleted 38566 (30. Dezember 2013)

Scheint ja Methode zu haben....
Wir räumen schon seit zig Monaten und Wochen immer wieder Wege frei, zuletzt Blaugelb ab weißen Stich. Auch dort sind tiefe Harvesterspuren hinterlasssen worden, es sah dort teilweise aus wie nach einem Krieg. 

@bjoern 

sehr gut.... 





sugarbiker schrieb:


> wenn auch leicht verharmlost: in der heutigen Montagsausgabe der Rheinpfalz ist ein Artikel "Die rollende Axt im Walde" erschienen - Hintergrund des Leserbriefes aus dem dann der Artikel entstand war die Zerstörung der Wanderwege durch Harvestereinsatz und deren "nicht-wieder-Herrichtung" durch den Forst. In Summe hat dann der Redakteur das allgemein bearbeitet und leider die Bilder vom gelben Kreuz (vor Kehrdichannichts) und blau weiss (vor weißem Stein) nicht gezeigt - aber dennoch ein gelungener Artikel der den Forst sensibilisieren wird.
> 
> 
> *Es wäre schön wenn viele mit Leserbriefen jetzt antworten würden !
> ...


----------



## Laerry (30. Dezember 2013)

stonelebs12 schrieb:


> Scheint ja Methode zu haben....
> Wir räumen schon seit zig Monaten und Wochen immer wieder Wege frei, zuletzt Blaugelb ab weißen Stich. Auch dort sind tiefe Harvesterspuren hinterlasssen worden, es sah dort teilweise aus wie nach einem Krieg.
> 
> @bjoern
> ...



Ohje, einer meiner Lieblingstrails. Wie sieht es da jetzt aus? Sind die endlich fertig?


----------



## Optimizer (30. Dezember 2013)

Sacht ma...könnt ihr nicht lesen?



lomo schrieb:


> Weiter diskutieren, hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/die-zukunft-des-bikens-im-pfaelzer-wald.217736/page-45


----------



## Deleted 38566 (30. Dezember 2013)

Dort wo die Harvesterspuren sind und im Umkreis davon, eher bescheiden. Wir haben aber nicht alles aus den Weg räumen können. Es liegen also noch jede Menge Äste im Trail drin.....




> Laerry schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ohje, einer meiner Lieblingstrails. Wie sieht es da jetzt aus? Sind die endlich fertig?


----------



## Teufelstisch (30. Dezember 2013)

Optimizer schrieb:


> @Teufelstisch: hast du es wieder mal in die Rheinpfalz geschafft?


 
Jo, ne Rheinpfalz-lesende Bekannte hat mich auch schon drauf hingewiesen. War wohl sowas wie ne kleine Weihnachtsentschädigung für die gefühlt 50 angebotenen und dann doch nicht abgedruckten Bilder in diesem Jahr...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfalz-freeride (30. Dezember 2013)

Weis jemand wo man nen ziemlich wackeligen Sandsteinturm names Weibl finden kann ? Würd mich echt mal interessieren. Würde sagen Richtung Französische Grenze, wärs näher würd ichs wohl kennen...

Das Bild hab ich in den Tiefen des Internets entdeckt und ist nicht von mir!


----------



## orangerauch (30. Dezember 2013)

ich kann nur sagen….unglaublich, dass der noch nicht umgefallen ist ! oder zumindes der Tisch obendrauf.
Wunder der Natur.


----------



## Teufelstisch (30. Dezember 2013)

Pfalz-freeride schrieb:


> Weis jemand wo man nen ziemlich wackeligen Sandsteinturm names Weibl finden kann ?Anhang anzeigen 265619


 
Spontan würde ich jetzt vermuten, dass es der de l'Homme/Mann-Felsen auf dem Modenberg bei Dambach-Neunhoffen sein könnte. Einer der wenigen, den ich noch nicht besucht habe! Das letzte mal fehlte die Zeit...  Ein paar Höhenmeter weiter unten gibt's jdf. auch noch ne schönen pt. de vue:


----------



## Optimizer (30. Dezember 2013)

Genau da isser. Dambach. Einer heißt Männel und der andere Weibl. Weller jetzt weller ist, weiß ich auch nicht mehr...


----------



## orangerauch (30. Dezember 2013)

meine bescheidene Rechereche bestätitgt die vorangegangenen Einträge.

http://www.vosges-palatinat.com/article-33160639.html
http://www.martineschnoering.com/photo-1015930-Dambach-Rocher-de-l-homme_jpg.html


----------



## orangerauch (30. Dezember 2013)

sugarbiker schrieb:


> wenn auch leicht verharmlost: in der heutigen Montagsausgabe der Rheinpfalz ist ein Artikel "Die rollende Axt im Walde" erschienen - Hintergrund des Leserbriefes aus dem dann der Artikel entstand war die Zerstörung der Wanderwege durch Harvestereinsatz und deren "nicht-wieder-Herrichtung" durch den Forst. In Summe hat dann der Redakteur das allgemein bearbeitet und leider die Bilder vom gelben Kreuz (vor Kehrdichannichts) und blau weiss (vor weißem Stein) nicht gezeigt - aber dennoch ein gelungener Artikel der den Forst sensibilisieren wird.
> 
> 
> *Es wäre schön wenn viele mit Leserbriefen jetzt antworten würden !
> ...



 ! ! !


----------



## Teufelstisch (30. Dezember 2013)

Finde die Burg!


----------



## NorwegianWood (30. Dezember 2013)

Teufelstisch schrieb:


> Finde die Burg!



Über die Schafsweide durchs Birkentor in den dunklen Wald, danach durch das Tal des Nebels auf halbe Höhe des Hügels musst Du gehen, um das holde Burgfräulein zu sehen?!?


Wie immer - tolles Bild!


----------



## Teufelstisch (30. Dezember 2013)

Danke!  Gewiss, sofern euch euer Begehr nicht von dem Burgherren Hans Trapp verleidet werde! 

Noch ne Etage höher:





War aus Wettersicht mal ganz interessant dort oben zu beobachten - wegen des aus südlichen Richtungen, über den kalten Nebel im Oberrheingraben anströmenden Windes entstand aus dem bis dahin quasi wolkenlosen Himmel beim Auftreffen auf das deutlich höhere Wegelnburgbassiv eine mehr oder weniger große Wolke, die sich dann bis weit in den Wasgau hinein erstreckte und durch die die Sonne auch auf längere Zeit nur selten mal durchkam.


----------



## orangerauch (30. Dezember 2013)

Burg Berwartstein, mit spitzen Türmchen, im neblichen Tal, wo eist Raubritter Hanns Trapp sein unwesen trieb, der allen Kindlein im nahen Fankenland noch heute so schecklich in Erinnerung ist… das er ihnen Knecht Rupprecht gleich zur Drohung dienen kann…

und endlich von den Staufern im Fankenland ihm der garaus gemacht wurde….  dem hielt auch "Klein Frankreich" gen süden nicht stand…

so sah´s derweil weiter südlich im Frankenland aus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radde (31. Dezember 2013)

Die Aussicht die man heute in Gimmeldingen hatte, errinnerte mich an die am Straßburgfelsen, also gibts die auch noch dazu:


----------



## goflo (31. Dezember 2013)

Und ich kämpf mich mal wieder einen Tag vorher durch den Regen....hmpf.


----------



## mac80 (31. Dezember 2013)

Frohes 2014 Euch allen!

Grz.

Marcus


----------



## guru39 (31. Dezember 2013)

Dir und den anderen hier auch Marcus.

Und net so viel saufen


----------



## Radde (31. Dezember 2013)

Ebenfalls n guden Rutsch!

Heut war nochmal schönes Wetter da konnt mich selbst der zerbröselte Freilauf nich abhalten Radwandern zu gehn.


----------



## Teufelstisch (31. Dezember 2013)

Zum Jahresabschluss heute Nachmittag das dieses Jahr arg vernachlässigte Rennrad nochmal 40 km Gassi geführt. Vom Hochstel hatte man ne schöne 70-km-Fernsicht zum Kamm der Nordvogesen (Donon / Rocher de Mutzig).





Sofern es bis Mitternacht trocken bleibt, gibt's dann noch nen kleinen Jahresüberschreitenden Nachtritt mit dem MTB bei Rodalben mit Aufnahme des Feuerwerks von der Alten Burg aus! Guten Rutsch!


----------



## Luzy123 (31. Dezember 2013)

Jahresabschlusstour zum Rehberg bei herrlichem Sonnenschein und molligen 3Grad. 
Gruss und einen guten Start in 2014.


----------



## donnersberger (1. Januar 2014)

mac80 schrieb:


> Frohes 2014 Euch allen!
> 
> Grz.
> 
> Marcus



War ne prima Tour und das Bild ist cool geworden


----------



## Kelme (1. Januar 2014)

Ruhe vor dem Feuerwerk



Ruhe vor dem Feuerwerk von kelme_sis auf Flickr

Es knallt und kracht



Feuerwerk_2 von kelme_sis auf Flickr

Zugucken



Wellenliegensilvester von kelme_sis auf Flickr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teufelstisch (1. Januar 2014)

Schönes Neues!


----------



## BejayMTB (1. Januar 2014)

Frohes (und überwiegend trockenes) neues Jahr!


----------



## sp00n82 (1. Januar 2014)

Ja bist du denn heute schon wieder unterwegs?


----------



## lomo (1. Januar 2014)

Stilles Örtchen an nem stillen Ort




Neujahr3 von *lomo* auf Flickr


----------



## goflo (1. Januar 2014)

Frohes Neues...


----------



## Radde (2. Januar 2014)

nochwas von Sylvester:




link



link







und die Aussicht am Neujahrstag:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (2. Januar 2014)

So früh war Orensfelsen noch nie im Jahr und das Wetter war zeitweise eine "Herausforderung"




Orensfelsen_6 von kelme_sis auf Flickr




Trifels_3 von kelme_sis auf Flickr


----------



## Berghaemmerer (4. Januar 2014)

Anstatt üblicher Statik hab ich mir 2014 ein bissi Bewegung verordnet, also alles beim Alten,  2014 First Ride:






ps:
Raddö fällt ned unter Rubrik "Statik", wär ja noch schöner


----------



## Kami (4. Januar 2014)

Moin zusammen!
Kann mir jemand einen Platz in Heidelberg sagen, von dem aus man Fotos machen kann, auf denen auch das Schloss zu sehen ist?
Gerne auch Trails mit solchen Kriterie.


----------



## guru39 (4. Januar 2014)

am Zollstock Brunnen hat man eine gute Sicht auf das Schloß.


----------



## Optimizer (4. Januar 2014)

Fättä Pfützä


----------



## Radde (4. Januar 2014)

Heute aus Langeweile mal ein wenig die Festplatte durchwühlt.

2005 (aufgenommen mit einem Toaster oder ner Waschmaschine... auf jeden fall nicht die beste Optik)

Eckkopfturm bei ähnlichem Wetter wie an Sylvester:



und noch mit altem Geländer:







...nebenan aufm Stabenberg:



man beachte den Horizont, Hightechlinse:




2006 hab ich mir dann mal ne brauchare Kamera gegönnt...


























bei gelegenheit such ich mal 2007-2009 raus, den Thread hab ich ja erst 2010 erstellt.


----------



## lomo (4. Januar 2014)

Radde schrieb:


> ...
> man beachte den Horizont, Hightechlinse:
> 
> 
> ...



Ist dass das Meer am Horizont? Der Wellen wegen ... ;-)


----------



## NorwegianWood (4. Januar 2014)

Zum Thema Hi-Tec Linse: Der Trend geht ja anscheinend immer mehr weg von fallenden Linien hin zu geschwungenen Linien  
Bin schon gespannt auf die Bilder von 2007-2009


----------



## dave (5. Januar 2014)

Die Wolken machten die Aussicht vom Stabenberg schon recht dramatisch heute!


----------



## Berghaemmerer (5. Januar 2014)

Vom Linnebercher Wald aus konnt man die Wolken gar ned sehen, nur ein bissi Zischen vom Getröppel auf den heißen Bremsen spüren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dave (5. Januar 2014)

Im Wald hatten wir die Wolken dann auch nicht mehr gesehen.
Mussten uns ja auf den Trail konzentrieren ... 




Fahrer: matou




Fahrer: Flo17




Fahrer: Flo17


----------



## Radde (5. Januar 2014)

coole Bilder @dave

ich hab mal ne Auswahl von meinen Datenleichen Anno 2007 hochgeladen.

Der Adlerbogen:



Standardtour:



Am Drachenfels:



Hüttenberghütte:



Finsterbrunner:



bei Meckenheim:



Kaltenbrunner:



Hahnenschritt:



Loog:



Nähe Schloss:


----------



## Berghaemmerer (5. Januar 2014)

@ Dave:
schöne Pics, die verbogenen Kiefern erinnern mich an den alten Weinbietspot, hier ein paar Pics von Frogy
vom Neuen:
















ähem Leichenschänder, nice Pics ebenso, abba nur weil du Bewegtbilder noch vieel besser kannst 
ciao
Roland


----------



## 3 Steps Ahead (5. Januar 2014)

Hella von Sinnen Gedächtnis-Overall?


----------



## Bjoern_U. (5. Januar 2014)

3 Steps Ahead schrieb:


> Hella von Sinnen Gedächtnis-Overall?


----------



## Berghaemmerer (5. Januar 2014)

Wer ein Problem mit meiner Kleidung hat sollte sich wohl besser seinem Fahrstil widmen, dann darf er sich hier auch spottfrei aufm Radel zeigen


----------



## orangerauch (5. Januar 2014)

3 Steps Ahead schrieb:


> Hella von Sinnen Gedächtnis-Overall?



...everything goes.


----------



## lomo (5. Januar 2014)

Bevor noch mehr Klamottenbilder gezeigt werden, schnell noch was aus unserem schönen Pälzerwald ;-)




Paelzerwald2 von *lomo* auf Flickr




Paelzerwald3 von *lomo* auf Flickr


----------



## orangerauch (5. Januar 2014)

lomo schrieb:


> Bevor noch mehr Klamottenbilder gezeigt werden, schnell noch was aus unserem schönen Pälzerwald ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 seeehr schööne picts


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berghaemmerer (5. Januar 2014)

-.-


----------



## lomo (7. Januar 2014)

@dave: tolle Bilder. By the way, bist du noch zu Fuß unterwegs?


----------



## dave (7. Januar 2014)

Freut mich, dass Euch die Fotos gefallen und Ihr eines sogar zum FdT gemacht habt! 

@lomo:
Die Auszeit ist seit einem Monat vorbei!


----------



## lomo (7. Januar 2014)

dave schrieb:


> Freut mich, dass Euch die Fotos gefallen und Ihr eines sogar zum FdT gemacht habt!
> 
> @lomo:
> Die Auszeit ist seit einem Monat vorbei!



Super! :thumbup:


----------



## Teufelstisch (7. Januar 2014)

kurz mal wieder Abteilung Steine und Kultur; wenn auch knapp hinter der Randzonengrenze bei den Saarlodris gelegen:


----------



## LatteMacchiato (8. Januar 2014)

Heimrevier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Optimizer (8. Januar 2014)

Teufelstisch schrieb:


> kurz mal wieder Abteilung Steine und Kultur; wenn auch knapp hinter der Randzonengrenze bei den Saarlodris gelegen:


 
Sind die Gräber mit den schönen Wappen eigentlich wieder einsehbar oder liegen die als noch unter Planen?


----------



## Teufelstisch (8. Januar 2014)

@Optimizer: Meinst du die hier?





Wurden offensichtlich erst letztes Jahr erneuert.


----------



## Optimizer (8. Januar 2014)

Ich meine eigentlich die, die wohl dahinten an der Mauer stehen. Die standen da vorher nicht, sondern waren bei Grabungen unter Planen.
Aber die neuerlichen Platten markieren wohl die tatsächlichen Gräber. Muss da mal wieder hin. Soll ja direkt in der Nähe manch herrliche Trails gen Kirkel geben....


----------



## Fibbs79 (8. Januar 2014)

INRI von fibbs79 auf Flickr


----------



## Optimizer (8. Januar 2014)

Dann passt die Lourdesgrotte von gestern abend ja auch bestens hier rein.....wo issn der Smilie mit Heiligenschein?


----------



## Radde (8. Januar 2014)

2008 hab ich anscheindend n haufen bilder gemacht, was wohl auch am neuen Spielzeug, einer dslr gelegen hat.

erstmal noch 2 von der alten cam: 







und dann gehts mit der D40 weiter, bei der ich anfängliche Skrupel hatte die beim Radfahren mit einzupacken...























Sommer/Herbst dann im nächsten post...


----------



## Peter Lang (8. Januar 2014)

Teufelstisch schrieb:


> kurz mal wieder Abteilung Steine und Kultur; wenn auch knapp hinter der Randzonengrenze bei den Saarlodris gelegen:


da wir ja laut Kalender Winter haben, hier mal noch eine andere Variante


----------



## Radde (8. Januar 2014)

... wobei der winter hat da im März erst angefangen...




Luitpoldturm:




und dann gabs da noch ne nächtliche Tour auf den Eckkopf... - dass es Lampen gibt die was taugen wusste ich damals noch nicht, war aber trotzdem ne gute Idee hochzufahren:





















Wachtenburg:













... ich hoff ich spreng hier nicht irgendn n Limit... ein paar kommen noch:




Gewitter im Anmarsch:



















...so'n Jahr is lang... naja eins noch:


----------



## Quente (8. Januar 2014)

... vom Schoß der Natur







... zur weisen Zufriedenheit


----------



## NorwegianWood (9. Januar 2014)

Tolle Bilder die Herrschaften - Radde's Bambi-Bild schlägt allerdings alles


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dave (10. Januar 2014)

Noch ein wenig Nachschlag vom letzten Sonntag ...


----------



## Tribal84 (11. Januar 2014)

Auch sehr gut


----------



## Radde (11. Januar 2014)

Öfters mal -nichts- neues. 

Zu Fuß ist das Felsenmeer auch recht spaßig... auf der Kalmit:




großansicht


----------



## Fox 100 (11. Januar 2014)

Foampit bau beim BMCC Mannheim:


----------



## lomo (11. Januar 2014)

Endlich Oischerre!




Oischerre F-Eck1 von *lomo* auf Flickr




Oischerre F-Eck2 von *lomo* auf Flickr

Klein, ruhig, gemütlich ... und lecker ;-)


----------



## Teufelstisch (12. Januar 2014)

Ab und zu wird das Weckerstellen am Sonntag auch belohnt:


----------



## lomo (12. Januar 2014)

War ein wenig später dran.
Anfangs noch ein wenig neblig ...




Teufelstisch-HoheList1 von *lomo* auf Flickr

... aber mit der Zeit .. 




Teufelstisch-HoheList3 von *lomo* auf Flickr

... hat sich die Sonne durchgesetzt.




Teufelstisch-HoheList8 von *lomo* auf Flickr

Zwischendurch nen Cache gemacht ...




Teufelstisch-HoheList6 von *lomo* auf Flickr

... und nen Saumagen gegessen ;-)




Teufelstisch-HoheList7 von *lomo* auf Flickr


----------



## pheelax (13. Januar 2014)

Hier ein kleines Video, das Material stammt noch aus dem Dezember. Der Trail dürfte sicherlich einigen bekannt sein ;-)
Viel Spaß beim schauen!

""


----------



## RogerRobert (13. Januar 2014)

Mal wieder was von uns am Königstuhl. Diesmal nicht ich, sondern unser Coach Basti in Action. Wir haben auch etwas mit der Gopro experimentiert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radde (14. Januar 2014)




----------



## RogerRobert (14. Januar 2014)

Krasse Optik! Vulkanausbruch?


----------



## RogerRobert (14. Januar 2014)

Basti auf der HD-Freeride Strecke shot by Kaena


----------



## Speedbullit (14. Januar 2014)

endlich mal wieder bikepics


----------



## Radde (14. Januar 2014)

Jaja das Weinbiet ist ausgebrochen... 

bikepics gabs eig. auch n paar die letzte Zeit, haupsächlich von Frogy geschossen










und in müllmannoptik:




persönlich aktuell aber jahreszeitbedingt eher im Landschaftsmodus. 2009 war das anscheinend ähnlich, da ich da in Sachen Festplattenfunde hauptsächlich kalt anmutende Bilder gefunden habe:




noch mehr bambis, diesmal warn sie zu schnell wieder weg für ein scharfes foto.

























Sommer kam da etwas zu kurz:


----------



## Bjoern_U. (14. Januar 2014)

vom Landschaftsmodus habe ich auch noch ein paar 
(aus dem Archiv)













vom Jahresende 2013




und sogar eins mit Bikes drauf, Tour Abschluss an der Futterstelle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyBiker (17. Januar 2014)

irgendwie bekomm ich keine benachrichtigung mehr wenn hier einer was postet 
naja vieleicht jetzt wieder wenn ich mal was post , also gestern flache trainignsrunde an den Rhein


----------



## Fibbs79 (17. Januar 2014)

Schöner Rhein


----------



## Kelme (17. Januar 2014)

Jetzt hab' ich glatt "Schnell da rein" gelesen.


----------



## HeavyBiker (17. Januar 2014)

hi hi


----------



## lomo (17. Januar 2014)

Ha ha!


----------



## Joshua60 (17. Januar 2014)

Ho ho!

Gesendet von meinem HTC Desire S mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## HeavyBiker (17. Januar 2014)

Joshua60 schrieb:


> Ho ho!



_*HE*_  , so gehts net ... ho ho is vorbei !!!


----------



## Radde (18. Januar 2014)

hab mir mal ein neues Fernglas gegönnt, das alte hatte zahnfras am bajonett und ist deshalb vor kurzem iwie vom Schänzelturm gefallen 







wer findet die Hellerhütte?









Schnee!









und das ist zusammengeschnitten, so formatfüllend ist das original leider nicht.




Fazit: zufrieden (Tamron 70-300 4-5,6 VC USD)

und noch was:



16000x3000 : achtung groß


----------



## Bjoern_U. (18. Januar 2014)

@Radde wieder ein paar feine Bilder dabei ! 


> Fazit: zufrieden (Tamron 70-300 4-5,6 VC USD)


bei Still/Landschaft wird das ja noch nicht so wirklich gefordert 
wenn es ins "Extreme" geht, also Bewegung, offene Blende, schlechtes Licht, etc. zusammenkommt wird es interessant. Bei Tamron immer mal ein Thema ist die Fokusiergeschwindigkeit. Die ist im Vergleich manchmal deutlich langsamer als bei vergleichbaren Objektiven. Optisch sind sie dagegen meist richtig gut


----------



## Radde (18. Januar 2014)

ja gut bei der lichtstärke hab ich gewusst auf was ich mich einlasse, mein vorhergehendes war da nicht anders, aber um da runterzukommen muss schon einiges investieren, das kam überhaupt nicht in Frage. 
Der AF ist auch eher langsam, wenn genug licht da ist gehts, wenns dunkel ist zum vergessen - aber die Bildqualität ist zufriedenstellend und der Bildstabilisator haut mich um  der schafft bei 300mm und 1/25s belichtungszeit 50% scharfe Bilder.
Der Mond ist auch freihand bei 1/80s.

gleich mal Bewegtmotive testen gehn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bjoern_U. (18. Januar 2014)

Radde schrieb:


> aber um da runterzukommen muss schon einiges investieren, das kam überhaupt nicht in Frage.


wem sagst du das  
dazu kommt noch das Gewicht, so ein richtig lichtstarkes 2.8er Tele ist ein schwerer Brocken
im leichten Telebereich bis 200mm bin ich daher auch bei 4.0 durchgehend geblieben bzw. bei 4.5-5.6 beim dicken Tele


----------



## Radde (18. Januar 2014)

klingt vernünftig, 300mm solltens bei mir sein, da ich die VLN am Ring im Hinterkopf hatte.

Vom heutigem Feldtest:

















Autofokus wär für ne Kamera die schnelle Serienbilder macht echt zu langsam aber da meine sowieso effektiv nur 2/s schafft konzentrier ich mich da meisstens auf einen Moment und da stört mich das nicht. Als nächstes mal auf der RallyeSÜW testen


----------



## lomo (18. Januar 2014)

Radde schrieb:


> ... Als nächstes mal auf der RallyeSÜW testen


Wann issen die?


----------



## DAKAY (18. Januar 2014)

http://www.rallye-suedliche-weinstrasse.de
Da werden sie geholfen


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## DonCamilllo (18. Januar 2014)

Heute an der Triefelsblickhütte:


----------



## Radde (19. Januar 2014)

Heut sind mir ausversehen dave und matou über den Weg gefahren... Konsequenz: schon wieder Bilder:


----------



## Pfalzbike (19. Januar 2014)

Schöne Bilder 
War das im Felsenmeer uff Kalmit? War da heut ach un hab ein paar Gesehen die in richtung Felsenmeer sin


----------



## Bjoern_U. (19. Januar 2014)

wie sie sehen, sehen sie nichts.....
heute @Rahnfels


----------



## Radde (19. Januar 2014)

jap, die Fotos sind im kleinem Felsenmeer entstanden. ne größere gruppe hab ich auch getroffen - insgesamt war da oben verdammt viel Betrieb, weshalb ich dann auch schnell wieder den Rückzug angetreten hab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfalzbike (19. Januar 2014)

Ja war sehr viel los und vorallem viele Familien mit kleinen Kindern washalb ich sehr vorsichtig gefahren. Hab auch 2 gesehen einer hatten Propain Bike in Rot und der andere ne Gopro am Helm


----------



## Bjoern_U. (19. Januar 2014)

hättet weiter nördlich fahren müssen 
bis auf Wanderer war nichts los
3 Biker die Waldautobahn hoch & runter sind


----------



## Pfalzbike (19. Januar 2014)

Am Rande des Pfälzerwaldes is am Wochenende bei gutem Wetter immer recht viel los


----------



## Teufelstisch (19. Januar 2014)

@DonCamillo: Sehr schöne Stimmung! Aber Tr*ie*fels gibt Abzüge in der B-Note! 

@Radde:  und viel Spaß mit dem neuen Fernglas!

Heute mal Rotenstein bei Kerzenschein. Ne Gruppe Wanderer, die mir kurz vorm Gipfel entgegen kam, hatte sich ein Feuerchen gemacht:


----------



## Optimizer (20. Januar 2014)

Pfalzbike schrieb:


> Am Rande des Pfälzerwaldes is am Wochenende bei gutem Wetter immer recht viel los


 
Kommt drauf an, an welchem Rand... ich hatte gestern nen leeren Wald.



Teufelstisch schrieb:


>


 
Mist, schon wieder knapp verpasst. Waren am Bauwalderkopf, allerdings zu Fuß.


----------



## lomo (20. Januar 2014)

Draussen von *lomo* auf Flickr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teufelstisch (20. Januar 2014)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Mist, schon wieder knapp verpasst. Waren am Bauwalderkopf, allerdings zu Fuß.


Liegt das kleine geschmückte Tannenbäumchen noch dort rum?


----------



## Optimizer (21. Januar 2014)

Nein, liegt nicht mehr. Mein Junior und ich haben dort unseren ersten Geocache gemacht. Allerdings lässt mich diese Treppe nicht mehr ruhig schlafen....


----------



## Teufelstisch (21. Januar 2014)

Wahrscheinlich wurde es verfeuert. Da oben scheint ja auch regelmäßig gegrillt zu werden! 

Du meinst dann wahrscheinlich die obere Treppe, vom Felsen runter?


----------



## lomo (21. Januar 2014)

Einzelgänger von *lomo* auf Flickr




Einer wird gewinnen von *lomo* auf Flickr


----------



## Optimizer (22. Januar 2014)

Teufelstisch schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich wurde es verfeuert. Da oben scheint ja auch regelmäßig gegrillt zu werden!
> 
> Du meinst dann wahrscheinlich die obere Treppe, vom Felsen runter?


 
Hast du da oben mal die Schaukel am Baum ausprobiert????

Ja, ich meine die obere Treppe. Mit dem hochbauenden Fahrrad müsste ich mit dem Lenker auf der halben Treppenstrecke oberhalb des Geländers kommen, dann könnte das machbar sein. Mit nem Lenker >700mm ist auch die untere Treppe nicht einfach. Links mit Steinen gefasst, rechts das Geländer....auch das könnte eng werden.


----------



## Teufelstisch (23. Januar 2014)

...mal wieder: wäre sehr mutig... oder wahnsinnig, je nach Blickwinkel...!  Die Stelle ist zu Fuß ja schon nicht ganz untückisch!

Da hängt ne Schaukel? Muss neu sein, das letzte Mal hab ich keine gesehen. Hätte jedenfalls auch nix gegen einzuwenden, wenn man den leider ziemlich zugewachsenen Ausblick nach Osten ein klein wenig freischneiden würde.


----------



## ytsan (24. Januar 2014)

Jepp, da hängt/hing ein schönes Schaukelbrett. War 2011 das letzte mal dort.


----------



## Optimizer (24. Januar 2014)

Ein Brett hängt da nicht mehr. Aber die zwei Bambels noch. Mit nem geeigneten Rucksack oder Klettergurt, kann man sich da gut einhängen....


----------



## tommybgoode (24. Januar 2014)

Wird's doch noch Winter? Heute vormittag Richtung Hohe Loog. Leider nur mit mieser Handyknipse.


----------



## Kelme (24. Januar 2014)

Das ist kein Winter. Das ist so wenig Schnee, den kannst du wegschnupfen .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommybgoode (24. Januar 2014)

Ne, das ist sicher noch kein Winter. Aber ich habe Hoffnung. So ein paar Schneetouren wären schon ganz nett. Vielleicht nächste Woche... aber da wechsel ich mal den Thread...


----------



## saturno (24. Januar 2014)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Wird's doch noch Winter? Heute vormittag Richtung Hohe Loog. Leider nur mit mieser Handyknipse.




da hat der hüttenwirt den puderzucker versehentlich aus dem fenster geblasen


----------



## Haardtfahrer (24. Januar 2014)

Puderzucker? Gibt es auf der Hohen Loog jetzt Kaiserschmarren?


----------



## saturno (24. Januar 2014)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> Puderzucker? Gibt es auf der Hohen Loog jetzt Kaiserschmarren?




ne, gerade deshalb. hat er zu spät gemerkt und damits keiner merkt, raus ausem fenschder


----------



## Laerry (24. Januar 2014)

Hab heute desöfteren vom Wingert aus Richtung Kalmit/ hohe Loog geschaut, den Schnee hab ich allerdings ned gesehen.


----------



## Pfalzbike (24. Januar 2014)

Hab morgen vor den winter zu suchen  so richtung Kalmit


----------



## Teufelstisch (25. Januar 2014)

hachja, der Winter... Ich hab die Hoffnung aufgegeben - das wird nix mehr. Wenn überhaupt, dann wahrscheinlich wieder im März und April, wenn man ihn aber sowas von gar nicht mehr gebrauchen kann! 

Naja, wenigstens gab es heute mal seit langer Zeit wieder trockene Straßen; also den Renner gesattelt und mal wieder ne kleine Expedition ins wilde Saarlodristan gemacht. Im Frühjahr schau ich mir die Ecke wohl auch mal mit dem MTB etwas genauer an.









Und die Rosenstadt bei Nacht:


----------



## Pfalzbike (25. Januar 2014)

Ich hab de Schnee gefunne aber das is nimmi lang do














Hab heute auch 2 Fat bikes gesehen Scheinen wohl auch hier ausem IBC zu sein vllt liest hier einer mit und falls ja ich war der mim Bulls *duckundweg*


----------



## scylla (25. Januar 2014)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfalzbike (25. Januar 2014)

Ah endlich seh ich mal welche ausem IBC un hab mich getraut mal nach zu fragen  Ich fand die Wander lustig. Die hatten auch mich mit den Schmalen reifen gemeint.


----------



## tommybgoode (25. Januar 2014)

Und Nummer 2 
Haben uns aber eigentlich nur zufällig dort getroffen. Und unsere kurze Unterhaltung wurde dann direkt vom Summen des Essensbescheidgebers unterbrochen.
Heute war da eh das halbe Pälzer IBC. Houschter und Co kamen dann auch noch als wir gerade wieder am fahren waren.


----------



## Pfalzbike (25. Januar 2014)

OKe naja bin eh immer alleine unterwegs. Aber trotzdem was mal ungefähr zuzuorden zu können wer wer is  bin ja noch recht neu hier und Recht jung . Kalmit bin ich eh seltener da es ich immer viel Zeit einplanen muss weil ich ein bergauf schleicher bin


----------



## lomo (26. Januar 2014)

Bei uns war es schneefrei ...




ausscherre von *lomo* auf Flickr

... lag vielleicht auch an der Hitze ;-)




Feuer1 von *lomo* auf Flickr


----------



## XLS (26. Januar 2014)

letzte woche in hd am königstuhl.


----------



## Quente (26. Januar 2014)

... Schlaumeierspruch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lahmschnecke (27. Januar 2014)

Pfalzbike schrieb:


> Hab heute auch 2 Fat bikes gesehen Scheinen wohl auch hier ausem IBC zu sein vllt liest hier einer mit und falls ja ich war der mim Bulls *duckundweg*


 
Geräumte Wanderwege? Kein Matsch?
Ich glaub´ ich träum´...


----------



## scylla (27. Januar 2014)

Lahmschnecke schrieb:


> Kein Matsch?
> Ich glaub´ ich träum´...




das glaub ich allerdings auch


----------



## Pfalzbike (27. Januar 2014)

> Ich glaub´ ich träum´...


Ich glaubs auch weil die Wege waren Matschig


----------



## Lahmschnecke (28. Januar 2014)

Ok ok - also doch matschig... schade. Naja, ist ja erst Januar.


----------



## guru39 (28. Januar 2014)

Mein neuer Fat-Baik Fülm 

"Born to be Fat"


----------



## Optimizer (28. Januar 2014)

Die pändälndä Kameraperspektive ist ja mal voll fät!


----------



## guru39 (28. Januar 2014)

Hi Opti,

da ich weiss das du auch immer an solchen Sachen Interesse hast mach ich dir jetzt einfach mal ungefragt
nen Link 

So sieht das Dingens aus.




So sieht das Dingens in Action aus.

Bezugsquelle:
http://epicmnts.com/eshop/en/6-epic-mounts


----------



## haekel72 (28. Januar 2014)

Ja genau das braucht der Mensch^^


----------



## saturno (28. Januar 2014)

guru39 schrieb:


>





was en des??? hubschrauber fürs kleine geld oder prügelstock für wanderer, allzeit bereit


wehe da stehen zwei bäume eng zusammen................


----------



## sp00n82 (28. Januar 2014)

Die verschärfte Version ist dann vorne *und* hinten eine GoPro dran. Dann machen enge Trails gleich doppelt so viel Spaß. 

Und die Hinterherfahrenden haben was zu lachen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## goflo (28. Januar 2014)

Man darf dann nur aufm Trail nicht den Kopf um 90 Grad drehen. Sonst bleibt man links und rechts am Baum hängen.


----------



## Quente (29. Januar 2014)

Winter... ????


----------



## Laerry (29. Januar 2014)

Löwenzahn blüht ach vereinzelt.


----------



## Guent (30. Januar 2014)

Okay Okay…is ohne Fahrrad, dafür komm aber ICH aus der Region hier… Neues Video von uns:


----------



## guru39 (30. Januar 2014)

Mit ohne Fahrrad bitte


----------



## lomo (30. Januar 2014)

Phat!


----------



## 19Freerider97 (31. Januar 2014)

bei uns war jetzt auch mal der förster fleißig und hat holzstücke gelegt..
da hilft nur vorrausschauen zu fahren


----------



## haekel72 (31. Januar 2014)

19Freerider97 schrieb:


> bei uns war jetzt auch mal der förster fleißig und hat holzstücke gelegt..
> da hilft nur vorrausschauen zu fahren



Nene, der Förster wollte Dich nur zum Bunny Hopp zwingen^^


----------



## Pfalz-freeride (2. Februar 2014)

Heute abend konnte man Sonnenflecken sehn, als die Sonne im letzten Dunst hing. Mein Foto kann sowas leider nicht festhalten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radler-01 (3. Februar 2014)

DAKAY schrieb:


> http://www.rallye-suedliche-weinstrasse.de
> Da werden sie geholfen...



gibt´s da eigentlich schon im Vorfeld Angaben zum Streckenverlauf oder erst am Samstag als "Zuschauerinfo" wie auf der HP geschrieben ?


----------



## Radde (3. Februar 2014)

Also der Streckenverlauf wird erst am Renntag bekannt gegeben, dass nich illegal trainiert wird oder so. Aber da ich an der Kalmit vor kurzem nen Funkwagen gesehn hab denk ich, die totenkopfetappe ist wieder dabei. Ansonsten war letztes Jahr noch das Edenkobener Tal / Ramberg und ne Wingert-etappe dabei.

Hoffentlich wirds nicht ganz so kalt und rutschig wird wie letztes Jahr...

edit:
Bilder wollen irgendwie nicht, also videos:











die Rennerei vom Wingert auf die Kalmit mach ich dieses Jahr sicher nicht mehr, aber vom Totenkopf zur Lolosruhe ists ja auch nicht weit.


----------



## lomo (3. Februar 2014)

Totenkopf - Kalmit? Cool. 
Die Mutigen werden wohl am Abzweig zum Kalmitparkplatz/-haus abheben ;-)


----------



## roeb (3. Februar 2014)

Wenn es Totenkopf - Kalmit rum ist, schau ich es mir dieses Jahr auch mal an. Hab je nun schon genug interessante Geschichten gehört


----------



## tommybgoode (3. Februar 2014)

lomo schrieb:


> Totenkopf - Kalmit? Cool.
> Die Mutigen werden wohl am Abzweig zum Kalmitparkplatz/-haus abheben ;-)


Wir waren zufällig dort. Genau dort scheint es wohl immer vorbei zu gehen.
Zumindest wurde die Sprungweite mit den Vorjahren verglichen.
War letztes mal nur nicht so weit, weil es - wie man oben sieht - ganz schön glatt war.


----------



## Teufelstisch (4. Februar 2014)

Asphaltstreckentechnisch gibt's da ja auch jetzt nicht soooo viel Auswahl an der Haardt! Vielleicht schau ich's mir auch mal an! 

Nachts im Höllenwald:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Optimizer (4. Februar 2014)

PS.... I love you





















Mahlzeit!


----------



## Bjoern_U. (4. Februar 2014)

Optimizer schrieb:


> PS.... I love you
> Mahlzeit!


nix zu sehen


----------



## Optimizer (5. Februar 2014)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> nix zu sehen


und jetzt?

Treppen-FAT-ischist


----------



## Pfalzgott (5. Februar 2014)

Schääne Treppe!!!


----------



## Radde (5. Februar 2014)

Abendrunde(n) am Nollen - selten so übersättigten Boden gehabt, deshalb die 2. Runde dann lieber ohne Rad, da freut sich auch das Sprunggelenk über ein wenig training.


----------



## guru39 (5. Februar 2014)

Opti... du musst mal nach HD kommen  Früher hab ich Mittwochs manchmal einen Treppentag gemacht. Vom Schloss gibt es eine Treppe mit 351 Stufen, glaube ich  Ansonsten gibt es noch den Schlangenweg und die Thingstätte, ich könnte mir vorstellen das du da feucht im Höschen wirst


----------



## Bumble (5. Februar 2014)

Radde schrieb:


>



Wie bekommst du denn so geile Bilder hin ? Is ja der Wahnsinn.


----------



## Radde (5. Februar 2014)

Ein wenig pfuschen in GIMP gehört dazu. Bei dem Bild gäbs sonst das Problem, dass der Himmel entweder überhellt oder der Vordergrund Schwarz wäre. Also Kamerakontrast runter und dann später mit verschiedenen Ebenen die gewünschten Bereiche in Helligkeit/Kontrast/Schärfe/Sättigung bearbeiten und am Ende wieder zusammenfriemeln. Mit verschieden hellen Einzelaufnahmen und dem passendem Programm könnte man auch ein DRI (die meissten nennens HDR) basteln, aber dazu war kein Stativ am Start. 

Das Problem ist, dass man manchmal nicht weiss wann schluss ist und es übertreibt mit der pfuscherei


----------



## Berghaemmerer (6. Februar 2014)

En paar Pics bei denen Raddöe mal ausnahmsweise ned schuld war:


----------



## Bumble (6. Februar 2014)

Radde schrieb:


> Ein wenig pfuschen in GIMP gehört dazu.


Alles klar, das wollt ich hören


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (8. Februar 2014)

Heute am Bahnhof ...




Bahnhofsromantik von *lomo* auf Flickr

... das hätte mir zu Denken geben müssen!


----------



## Optimizer (9. Februar 2014)

Immer diese Jäger....


----------



## lomo (9. Februar 2014)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Immer diese Jäger....



Wenn wenigstens Pfand drauf wäre, dann kämen die Sammler gleich hinterher ;-)


----------



## Quente (9. Februar 2014)

....die Flaschen sind von den Sammlern, für das Pfand...


----------



## lomo (9. Februar 2014)

Männerhaushalt:




Männerhaushalt von *lomo* auf Flickr


----------



## scylla (10. Februar 2014)

gestern in der Südpfalz Felsen gucken gewesen. 
Dass die Pfälzer extra für uns ihre Wanderwege gefegt haben finde ich ja super , nur am Wetter müsst ihr noch ein wenig arbeiten  (über Graupelschauer und Gewitter bis Dauerregen alles dabei gewesen, was gute Laune macht )


----------



## mcblubb (10. Februar 2014)

Berghaemmerer schrieb:


> En paar Pics bei denen Raddöe mal ausnahmsweise ned schuld war:



Was macht Ihr Da in meinem Garten?


----------



## Bjoern_U. (10. Februar 2014)

@scylla das mit dem Wetter kommt davon wenn man sich wochenlang im Warmen rumtreibt


----------



## scylla (10. Februar 2014)

pah, die schadenfrohen einheimischen sind ja noch schlimmer als ihr sauwetter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (10. Februar 2014)

mcblubb schrieb:


> Was macht Ihr Da in meinem Garten?



Umpflügen.


----------



## mcblubb (10. Februar 2014)

lomo schrieb:


> Umpflügen.



Ich denke, dass da anders gefahren wird, als wir das mögen....

Ist aber tatsächlich (fast) mein Garten....

Gru
MC


----------



## lomo (11. Februar 2014)

Uffbasse ...




Relaunch Schwarzsohl von *lomo* auf Flickr


----------



## Bjoern_U. (11. Februar 2014)

scheint der Trend zu sein / zu werden, dass die PWV Hütten in Hände von Pächtern gegeben werden !
bei der ein oder anderen kann es dadurch auch nur besser werden


----------



## Berghaemmerer (12. Februar 2014)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Immer diese Jäger....


Immer diese talentbefreiten Spammer...


----------



## Laerry (12. Februar 2014)

Die hatten nicht mehr genug Helfer an der Schwarzsohl. Dort stand ja immer geschrieben, dass sie händeringend Freiwillige suchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (12. Februar 2014)

Ich sach' jetzt mal nix zu den Zu- und Umständen auf Schwarzsohl und warum da zu wenige Helfer waren. Ein hausgemachtes Problem. Es kann an sich nur besser werden, obwohl der Rieslingschorle durchaus seine Qualität hatte.


----------



## lomo (12. Februar 2014)

Kelme schrieb:


> ... obwohl der Rieslingschorle durchaus seine Qualität hatte.


Und hoffentlich noch haben wird! ;-)


----------



## Optimizer (12. Februar 2014)

lomo schrieb:


> Und hoffentlich noch haben wird! ;-)



Wenn's von nem Winzer betrieben wird, sollte es an gutem Wein doch eigentlich nicht mangeln.

Auch bei mir dahinten werden immer mehr PWV-Hütten verpachtet. Prominente Beispiele: Drei Buchen und Starkenbrunnen.
Fazit: Plus an Quantität an Auswahl und Öffnungszeiten. Minus bei der Qualität...


----------



## lomo (12. Februar 2014)

Wie sind dann die Bratkartoffeln in Starkenbrunnen? Nach der Verpachtung?

Vielleicht müssen wir uns mal zusammenrotten und ne IBC-Hütte machen


----------



## Haardtfahrer (12. Februar 2014)

Ja, gern! Ich schlage die Trifelsblickhütte vor!

Die hat den schönsten Ausblick und genug Platz. Wanderer sind dann auch gern willkommen, dürfen aber nur den Weg passieren, wenn sie die Schuhe ausziehen!


----------



## Optimizer (12. Februar 2014)

lomo schrieb:


> Wie sind dann die Bratkartoffeln in Starkenbrunnen? Nach der Verpachtung?



Wenn se frisch und vom selben Tag sind, sind se richtig gut..... Muss ich mehr sagen?
Gleiches gilt für Schnitzel!

Btw. gibt es bei Lemberg ein sehr unbekanntes Naturfreundehaus, welches extrem gute Schnitzel macht!


----------



## lomo (12. Februar 2014)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Wenn se frisch und vom selben Tag sind, sind se richtig gut..... Muss ich mehr sagen?
> Gleiches gilt für Schnitzel!
> 
> Btw. gibt es bei Lemberg ein sehr unbekanntes Naturfreundehaus, welches extrem gute Schnitzel macht!



Alla hopp, das sind zwei Ziele, daraus lässt sich eine Tour machen


----------



## Bjoern_U. (12. Februar 2014)

lomo schrieb:


> Alla hopp, das sind zwei Ziele, daraus lässt sich eine Tour machen


----------



## roeb (12. Februar 2014)

Samstag oder Sonntag?


----------



## Optimizer (12. Februar 2014)

Erstmal nächsten Dienstag ins McDonalds....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bjoern_U. (12. Februar 2014)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Erstmal nächsten Dienstag ins McDonalds....


komm du erst mal in einem Stück nach Hause ! 
und lass das weiße Zeug bloß dort wo du gerade bist !


----------



## Optimizer (13. Februar 2014)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> komm du erst mal in einem Stück nach Hause !


Kann man aktiv was gegen Nackenzerrung machen?


----------



## lomo (13. Februar 2014)

Autsch!


----------



## Fibbs79 (13. Februar 2014)

Treppen fahren


----------



## strandi (13. Februar 2014)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Kann man aktiv was gegen Nackenzerrung machen?



Schorle?


----------



## Bumble (13. Februar 2014)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Kann man aktiv was gegen Nackenzerrung machen?


Hast zu rückartig den Skihaserln hinterhergeschaut ?


----------



## Bjoern_U. (13. Februar 2014)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Kann man aktiv was gegen Nackenzerrung machen?


dir sitzt da bestimmt was im Nacken !


----------



## Optimizer (14. Februar 2014)

Ich hab mit den Skiern sowas wie nen 360° und nen  Backflip gemacht und hinterher wie ein Schneemann ausgesehen....


----------



## amerryl (14. Februar 2014)

hört sich cool an, absichtlich...??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (14. Februar 2014)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Ich hab mit den Skiern sowas wie nen 360° und nen  Backflip gemacht und hinterher wie ein Schneemann ausgesehen....



Und die GoPro? Die hat das doch gefilmt, oder?


----------



## Optimizer (14. Februar 2014)

lomo schrieb:


> Und die GoPro? Die hat das doch gefilmt, oder?



Leider nein. Nur ein Bild von meinem Gesicht:


----------



## Radler-01 (14. Februar 2014)




----------



## xcrider21 (14. Februar 2014)

scylla schrieb:


> gestern in der Südpfalz Felsen gucken gewesen.
> Dass die Pfälzer extra für uns ihre Wanderwege gefegt haben finde ich ja super , nur am Wetter müsst ihr noch ein wenig arbeiten  (über Graupelschauer und Gewitter bis Dauerregen alles dabei gewesen, was gute Laune macht )



Geile Bilder, gib mir mal ein Tip wo´s ist?


----------



## Teufelstisch (14. Februar 2014)

Es fließt wohl noch seeeehr viel Wasser die Bäche runter, bis es endlich Frühling wird... Die Hoffnung auf wenigstens ein paar weiße, eisige Tage hab ich schon lange aufgegeben. Wettermäßig der mit Abstand beschissenste und langweiligste Winter ever! Keine 3 Tage am Stück mal ohne Regen, meistens Grau und konstant um die 5 Grad.


----------



## lomo (15. Februar 2014)

Teufelstisch schrieb:


> ... meistens Grau ...


Trotzdem gibt es immer wieder gelungene Bilder zu sehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DAKAY (15. Februar 2014)

xcrider21 schrieb:


> Geile Bilder, gib mir mal ein Tip wo´s ist?


Würde mich auch interessieren.


----------



## Markus (MW) (15. Februar 2014)

Teufelstisch schrieb:


> Es fließt wohl noch seeeehr viel Wasser die Bäche runter, bis es endlich Frühling wird... Die Hoffnung auf wenigstens ein paar weiße, eisige Tage hab ich schon lange aufgegeben. Wettermäßig der mit Abstand beschissenste und langweiligste Winter ever! Keine 3 Tage am Stück mal ohne Regen, meistens Grau und konstant um die 5 Grad.



Man könnte dem Bären mal den Pelz putzen.


DAKAY schrieb:


> Würde mich auch interessieren.



Ich tippe dann mal auf Bärenfels


----------



## DAKAY (15. Februar 2014)

Ne, war auf die Bilder von Scylla bezogen, nach denen xcrider ja auch schon gefragt hatte. Aber trotzdem danke


----------



## Teufelstisch (15. Februar 2014)

DAKAY schrieb:


> Ne, war auf die Bilder von Scylla bezogen, nach denen xcrider ja auch schon gefragt hatte. Aber trotzdem danke


 
Könnte evtl. am Nesselberg sein; im Kontext zu den anderen Aufnahmen in der Ecke Hauenstein, Dimbach u. Lug.

@Markus (MW): Stimmt, hab ich mir auch gedacht. Vielleicht kann sich ja jemand draus nen grünen Pelzmantel stricken!? 

@lomo: Ein wenig angezuckert oder mit Sonne wär's trotzdem viel schöner...!


----------



## scylla (15. Februar 2014)

Teufelstisch schrieb:


> Könnte evtl. am Nesselberg sein; im Kontext zu den anderen Aufnahmen in der Ecke Hauenstein, Dimbach u. Lug.



Nesselberg ist zwar nicht ganz korrekt, aber der Rest passt


----------



## Radde (16. Februar 2014)

Mal auf der anderen Rheinseite rumgefahrn: Schön da (weil man die Pfalz sieht   )



















zoom in:




und dann noch ein paar riesig große Bilder...










kurz vorm Ziel war die Radtour dann beendet und ich durfte noch ein wenig durch de Wingert wandern:


----------



## Fibbs79 (16. Februar 2014)

Bis aufs letzte Bild sind Alle


----------



## rmfausi (16. Februar 2014)

Zum Glück wars "nur" das Pedal und nicht der Rahmen. Gruß rmfausi


----------



## sp00n82 (16. Februar 2014)

Wars dir nicht zu schlammig in HD? Wir flüchten momentan vermehrt in die Pfalz, weils da um so viel trockener ist. Kommt mir vor, als würdet ihr das ganze Wasser im Boden irgendwie zu uns umleiten...!


----------



## Radde (16. Februar 2014)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Wars dir nicht zu schlammig in HD? Wir flüchten momentan vermehrt in die Pfalz, weils da um so viel trockener ist. Kommt mir vor, als würdet ihr das ganze Wasser im Boden irgendwie zu uns umleiten...!



Oh also es ist auf keinen Fall so, dass wir den weiten weg fahren würden um das Wasser bei euch abzuladen... Würden wir doch niemals nicht tun  

Da wars stellenweise schon schlammig, aber ich war mit dem Auto in Darmstadt und es war dann fast auf dem Weg. Nervigerweise muss ich in letzter Zeit auf JEDER Tour durch riesige Holzerntegebiete, das ist dieses Jahr ungewöhnlich schlimm, so auch am weissem Stein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## donnersberger (16. Februar 2014)




----------



## lomo (16. Februar 2014)

Gesundheitszustandsbedingt heute zu Fuß unterwegs gewesen ...




Rothenberg2 von *lomo* auf Flickr




Konglomerat von *lomo* auf Flickr




Steine Brünnchen von *lomo* auf Flickr


----------



## Optimizer (17. Februar 2014)

lomo schrieb:


> Gesundheitszustandsbedingt heute zu Fuß unterwegs gewesen ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Da mir der Ofen bekannt vorkam, gibt das jetzt alles ein Bild!
Reptaculum geloggt?


----------



## lomo (17. Februar 2014)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Da mir der Ofen bekannt vorkam, gibt das jetzt alles ein Bild!
> Reptaculum geloggt?



Du Fuchs! ;-)
Geloggt? Nein, leider nicht gefunden ... muss da noch mal hin. Vielleicht sehen auch vier Augen mehr als zwei.
Aber dafür wieder um ein Kleinod im P(f)älzerwald reicher.


----------



## mcblubb (17. Februar 2014)

Radde schrieb:


> kurz vorm Ziel war die Radtour dann beendet und ich durfte noch ein wenig durch de Wingert wandern:



Es scheint am Wetter zu liegen. Grad rostet alles durch...

Ich hätte ein Pedal übrig.... Die fallen grad bei mir ab...


----------



## lomo (17. Februar 2014)

mcblubb schrieb:


> Es scheint am Wetter zu liegen. Grad rostet alles durch...
> 
> Ich hätte ein Pedal übrig.... Die fallen grad bei mir ab...



Hast Du zuviel Kraft übrig?


----------



## Optimizer (17. Februar 2014)

Ist schon ein bisschen länger her, aber aus der Region und auch nett anzuschauen. Vorsicht! Es fällt der eine oder andere Kraftausdruck...


----------



## Fibbs79 (17. Februar 2014)

Bilderrätsel von fibbs79 auf Flickr


----------



## Optimizer (17. Februar 2014)

Wolkenbank?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radde (17. Februar 2014)

Man war ich heute froh dass ich das Intervallometer dabei hatte, war sonst kein Wildschwein zur Hand das hätte knipsen können.


----------



## Fibbs79 (17. Februar 2014)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Wolkenbank?



War auf den Ort bezogen ....


----------



## Pfalzbike (17. Februar 2014)

Pano mal mit sonne war ja irrgentwie dauernt verregnet


----------



## Kelme (17. Februar 2014)

Wie bitte?


----------



## Bumble (17. Februar 2014)

Kelme schrieb:


> Wie bitte?


Krümel in der Tastatuuuuuurrrrrrr, hab ich auch mannnnnnnnnnnchmal wenn ichh im Betttttttt früshtüüüüüüüücke.


----------



## Fibbs79 (17. Februar 2014)

Besser als Cola a a a a a a a a a a a a


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfalzbike (18. Februar 2014)

Falls ich mit dem Wie bitte gemeint war stand eigentlich nur drunter Panorama mit etwas Sonne da es Irgentwie immer in den Letzten 2 Wochen geregnet hat als ich unterwegs war  manchmal kann ich einfach nicht gut Schreiben


----------



## Teufelstisch (18. Februar 2014)

Stimmt, wesentlich passableres Wetter! Gestern und Heute dann auch endlich mal wieder radeln in kurzer Hose!


----------



## Radde (18. Februar 2014)

So, bei der Morgenrunde kam noch mehr zu Stande:


























________________________________________________________________






die wär mir vor lauter Neugier fast auf die Hand gekrabbelt.

übrigens hat mich das Bild von @donnersberger dazu motiviert mal wieder früh aufzustehn


----------



## pheelax (18. Februar 2014)

Mal wieder astreine Bilder!


----------



## Ralle67 (19. Februar 2014)

SUPER Bilder


----------



## haekel72 (19. Februar 2014)

pheelax schrieb:


> Mal wieder astreine Bilder!


Geile Gegend eben^^


----------



## Bjoern_U. (19. Februar 2014)

Bärmesens, am 18. Februar anno 2014

nach dem illegalen Durchfahren des Drivein Schalters eines örtlichen "Fleischbrätling in Weichbrötchen" Restaurants....




machte eine Truppe Fahrradfahrer mit ihren komischen Fahrrädern in der Innenstadt von Bärmesens mit lautstarken Gerumpel auf den örtlichen Treppenabgängen stundenlang auf sich aufmerksam.




zahlreiche Überwachungskameras konnten leider tonlose Zeitdokumente archivieren










Der vermutliche Rädelsführer der offensichtlich Spaß habenden Truppe war dieser Mann mit den dicken Reifen




Gerüchten zufolge ist ein Radfahrer aus dem Kreis DÜW und mit noch dickeren Reifen aufgrund eines weitreichenden technischen Defekts mitten in der Stadt ausgeschieden. Nach einem kurzen Trauerkreis, fuhr die restliche Truppe allerdings weiter.
Sachdienliche Hinweise zur Ergreifung bitte auf dem ersten Blatt der Klorolle hinterlassen, danke !


----------



## lomo (19. Februar 2014)

Stark!!!


----------



## Optimizer (19. Februar 2014)

Lieegt s an dem Haaarzwr Bier oder Sinn allle Bilter schwarzweiß?


----------



## Bjoern_U. (19. Februar 2014)

liegt bestimmt am schwarzweißen Bier....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fox 100 (20. Februar 2014)

Wir haben mal das Wetter genutzt und unsere Dirtline etwas verbessert:


----------



## strandi (20. Februar 2014)

Fox 100 schrieb:


> Wir haben mal das Wetter genutzt und unsere Dirtline etwas verbessert:



Das sieht lecker aus


----------



## Radde (21. Februar 2014)

Bei ner Morgenrunde ein wenig auf die Pirsch gegangen:


----------



## Fibbs79 (21. Februar 2014)

Oink oink


----------



## Bjoern_U. (21. Februar 2014)

das arme Reh hat sich ja eingenässt


----------



## lomo (21. Februar 2014)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> das arme Reh hat sich ja eingenässt



[Klugscheissermodus]
Bock, das ist ein Rehbock.
Nicht zu verwechseln mit Reebok (auch wenn das Bild so heißt)!
[/Klugscheissermodus]


----------



## Radde (21. Februar 2014)

Der konnte nicht ganz einordnen ob ich nun Gefahr bin oder nicht, da durch den leichten Regen Gehör- und Geruchssinn etwas getrübt warn und er wohl noch von der Wildschweinbegegnung kurz zuvor verwirrt war. (ich auch  ) Hat ziemlich lang gebraucht bis er sich entschieden hat dann doch mal das Weite zu suchen. War auch nötig, denn mein Fokus ist ne Schnecke - dafür kann ich 1/50s bei 300mm mit dem Bildstabilisator locker riskieren. Mit nem anderem Objektiv hätt ich bei 20mm schon Probleme


----------



## Teufelstisch (22. Februar 2014)

Die Wildsau war bestimmt auch nur auf der Flucht vor hungrigen Galliern... 

Noch e'bissl Kitsch:


----------



## scylla (22. Februar 2014)

Wer dort fährt, darf gern noch ein wenig weiter Laub fegen, wir haben in den oberen Kehren schonmal damit angefangen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radde (22. Februar 2014)

scylla schrieb:


> Wer dort fährt, darf gern noch ein wenig weiter Laub fegen, wir haben in den oberen Kehren schonmal damit angefangen



den hab ich letztes Frühjahr bis zur letzten Serpentine freigeräumt, schon wieder alles dicht 


Heut war ja Rallye, was macht meine Kamera? Streiken! Also keine Bilder :/


----------



## scylla (22. Februar 2014)

herzlichen Dank . Den Nerv hab ich nicht, vor allem da wir selten einen Besen bis in die Pfalz schleppen. Aber wir helfen gern mal eine Kleinigkeit mit, bei jedem Mal fahren 2-3 Kehren… wenn das jeder macht… so viele sind's ja net.



Radde schrieb:


> Heut war ja Rallye, was macht meine Kamera? Streiken! Also keine Bilder :/



haben wir auch gemerkt…war so herrlich leer an der Kalmit 
(Fotogeknipst haben wir das Spektakel aber auch nicht)


----------



## lomo (23. Februar 2014)

Radde schrieb:


> Heut war ja Rallye, was macht meine Kamera? Streiken! Also keine Bilder :/



Magere Ausbeute mit der kleinen Kompakten




Rallye SÜW1 von *lomo* auf Flickr




Rallye SÜW 3 von *lomo* auf Flickr

Aber an der Kalmit könnten die ruhig mit mehr Stoff drüber fahren. Früher auf der Vorderpfalz sind die Autos weiter geflogen ... meine ich. ;-)


----------



## Radde (23. Februar 2014)

Denk auf der Vorderpfalz war auch etwas mehr Know-How im Spiel, kurz zuvor bei den 200ern hats an der Kuppe nen A-Corsa heftigst zerlegt, wär der nach dem Überschlag noch den Hang runter wärs sicherlich komplett abgesagt worden. (Obs dem Fahrer gut geht weiss ich auch nicht genau) 

Stand bei deinem Bild (Nr 132) übrigens direkt nebendran den Hang hoch. 

Kamera geht wieder nach ner Nacht auf der Heizung.... -.-

Ne kleine Hörprobe von der Wachstube ist das einzige was ich iwie aufgezeichnet hab.


----------



## lomo (23. Februar 2014)

Radde schrieb:


> Denk auf der Vorderpfalz war auch etwas mehr Know-How im Spiel, kurz zuvor bei den 200ern hats an der Kuppe nen A-Corsa heftigst zerlegt, wär der nach dem Überschlag noch den Hang runter wärs sicherlich komplett abgesagt worden. (Obs dem Fahrer gut geht weiss ich auch nicht genau)



Den Heli haben wir gehört, als wir angeradelt sind



Radde schrieb:


> Stand bei deinem Bild (Nr 132) übrigens direkt nebendran den Hang hoch.



Das nächste mal ist ein Outing fällig  



Radde schrieb:


> Ne kleine Hörprobe von der Wachstube ist das einzige was ich iwie aufgezeichnet hab.


----------



## Radler-01 (23. Februar 2014)

lomo schrieb:


> ...
> Aber an der Kalmit könnten die ruhig mit mehr Stoff drüber fahren. Früher auf der Vorderpfalz sind die Autos weiter geflogen ... meine ich. ;-)


Ich habe beim "Heimgehen" im Dunkeln an der Kuppe deb Streckenposten gefragt: der A-Ascona soll trocken ca 28 m geschafft haben... aber es waren auch beim Mittelfeld vom 2. Lauf Vorsichtige dabei.
Trotzdem war's schä
In der Arena wars auch spannend.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roeb (23. Februar 2014)

Radde schrieb:


> Stand bei deinem Bild (Nr 132) übrigens direkt nebendran den Hang hoch.



Dann standen wir ja direkt unter dir. Du warst nicht zufällig bei der Gruppe mit den grünen Giant und den großen Stativen dabei?


----------



## goflo (23. Februar 2014)

Heute gefunden über dem Bereich Steinbruch Königsbach.

Auf einmal links und rechts vom Weg Flatterband und einlaminierte Zettel.


----------



## Teufelstisch (23. Februar 2014)

Passt besser in den Zukunft-des-Bikens-im-PW-Thread.  Aber sieht ja schonmal nach ein wenig Realsatire aus - angesichts der Ernteresultate am Wegesrand. Interessieren würde mich da wirklich mal, ob da evtl. ein Neuer, übereifriger Mitarbeiter der Stadtverwaltung in der Abteilung "Landwirtschaft und Umwelt" seinen typisch-deutschen Verbots-Obsessionen freien Lauf lässt!? Da gab's doch erst vor kurzem schon mal so nen Wisch! Dessen Meinung nach sind wir nun auch schon auf der Waldautobahn nur noch "geduldet"...  Wie gnädig, Meister! Die Wege dienen ausschließlich NICHT nur diesen Zwecken. Es ist eben keine "Duldung", wir haben nach § 22 (1) und (3) LWaldG das ausdrückliche Recht dazu! "Geduldet" werden wir - wenn überhaupt - derzeit auf Pfaden!

Wär doch mal ein Anlass, für die DIMB oder ein paar Leute aus dem Neustädter Raum mal nen Brief an den lieben (Ober)Bürgermeister - oder besser: Leserbriefe zu schreiben!  Am besten garniert auch mit Fotos, auf denen man die Resultate der offensichtlich ja exakt genau so gewünschten "Bewirtschaftung" im Interesse der Stadt Neustadt gut erkennen kann!


----------



## goflo (23. Februar 2014)

Hast recht. Hab im anderen Thread auch mal gepostet.

Oben am Eckkopf...den Weg runter zum weissen Stein....richtige Mondlandschaft.
Da ist teilweise die Hangkante an der Strasse komplett abgebrochen, weil die Räder der Harvester sie komplett runtergerissen haben.
Knietiefe Spuren und Verwüstung alle via 30-50m....Rückegasse an Rückegasse, alle durch den tiefen Schmodder gezogen.


----------



## <NoFear> (23. Februar 2014)

Teufelstisch schrieb:


> ... besten garniert auch mit *Fotos*, auf denen man die *Resultate* der offensichtlich ja exakt genau so gewünschten "Bewirtschaftung" im Interesse der Stadt Neustadt gut erkennen kann!



Die Resultate sind dieses Jahr wieder sehr extrem !!!


----------



## lomo (23. Februar 2014)

radler-01 schrieb:


> Ich habe beim "Heimgehen" im Dunkeln an der Kuppe deb Streckenposten gefragt: der A-Ascona soll trocken ca 28 m geschafft haben...



Das war der Berlandy, der Name fiel öfters als wir dort oben waren, daraus schloss ich dann, dass das wohl die Messlatte war.


----------



## scylla (23. Februar 2014)

goflo schrieb:


> Heute gefunden über dem Bereich Steinbruch Königsbach.
> 
> Auf einmal links und rechts vom Weg Flatterband und einlaminierte Zettel.



:woistderkotzsmily?:
die wollen wohl gern allein und ungestört den wald durchpflügen. kann ich schon verstehen, dass wir da ein wenig lästig sind


----------



## Radde (23. Februar 2014)

ja grünes Giant + weisses Torque waren Kollegen, Stativ hatte ich auch eins dabei, der rest warn wahrscheinlich eingepackte klappstühle  - ich hatte das Rad (und somit wohl auch das Outing) ne Stunde Fußmarsch weiter unten im Auto rumfliegen..

Ich nehm dann mal an die beiden Stahlhardtails die ich dort rumlagen gehören zu euch. Nächst mal weiss ichs ja dann.


Ansonsten heute zum Ausgleich nochmal was mit dem Rad unternommen, genauergesagt den Odenwald umgegraben, denen fehlt echt ein wenig pfälzer Boden.

(Achtung: 1 einzige Goproeinstellung, möglicherweise langweilig  )

[VIDEO=34083]Beerfeldn gopro-gedöns[/VIDEO] <- früher ging das mal so

http://videos.mtb-news.de//videos/view/34083


----------



## roeb (23. Februar 2014)

Recht hast du mit den beiden Stahlhardtails


----------



## lomo (23. Februar 2014)

Heute mal keine Autos gejagt ;-)




Krähe gefunden von *lomo* auf Flickr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Optimizer (24. Februar 2014)

lomo schrieb:


> Heute mal keine Autos gejagt ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sehr interessant. Haste mal ne GC-Nummer für mich?


----------



## lomo (24. Februar 2014)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Sehr interessant. Haste mal ne GC-Nummer für mich?



Wenn Du mal wieder an den Haardtrand kommst: GC493DW


----------



## roeb (24. Februar 2014)

Mhh jetzt bin ich auch irgendwie vom Thema Caching angefixt. Nächste mal mit ner Bikerunde kombinieren!


----------



## Kelme (24. Februar 2014)

@roeb : Dann sollte man das explizit aber auch vorher ansagen, dass es eine Kombitour ist, oder man macht das für sich alleine oder in kleinem Kreis (bessere Idee). Für größere Gruppen taugt das nicht, wenn dann die Ansage kommt "Ich muss hier gerade mal 20 Meter den Hang hoch. Passt mal auf mein Rad auf." Also so im Sinne des "Flows" und so .


----------



## roeb (24. Februar 2014)

Ich würde natürlich dann nur die Caches nehmen die in der mitten des besten Trails liegen, damit der Flow auch ja gestört wird  Nein Spaß ... war eigentlich mehr für meine eigenen Touren gedacht wenn ich allein unterwegs bin. Hätte ich wohl dazu schreiben sollen  Wobei es mit einer Gruppe von Caching Begeisterten sicher auch wieder lustig ist.


----------



## lomo (24. Februar 2014)

Kelme schrieb:


> .. man macht das für sich alleine ...



Gute Idee!


----------



## roeb (24. Februar 2014)

Der LUCHS wollte heute bei dem Wetter einfach mal raus. Dem Fahrer ging es nicht anders .... also für 2h den Schreibtischstuhl gegen den Sattel tauschen.












Es hat sich gelohnt!  Aber jetzt geht es wieder an die Arbeit


----------



## goflo (24. Februar 2014)

*Neid*
Musste gestern meine Tour verkürzen, weil meine Pedale sich in die Kurbel gefressen haben.
Is halt blöd, wenn das Pedal eine plane Auflagefläche hat und die Fläche am Kurbelarm angesenkt ist.
Jetzt muss ich kucken, wo ich die passenden Unterlagsscheiben herkriege


----------



## Radler-01 (24. Februar 2014)

Ändert die Auflage an der Kurbel etwas an der Rotation des Pedalkörpers um die Pedalachse, oder wie frisst sich das Pedal fest?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## goflo (24. Februar 2014)

Der Abschluss vom Pedalgewinde liegt nur ca 1mm rundherum auf der Kurbel auf, weil die Bohrung in der Kurbel eine Senkung hat. Somit ziehst du das Pedal fest und durch die abwechselnd darauf wirkenden Kräfte versaust du dir diese 1mm Auflagefläche und das Ganze wird locker.


----------



## roischiffer (24. Februar 2014)

roeb schrieb:


> Der LUCHS wollte heute bei dem Wetter einfach mal raus. Dem Fahrer ging es nicht anders .... also für 2h den Schreibtischstuhl gegen den Sattel tauschen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aha, soso, jawoll, der Alibi-Luchs ... da sieht man mal, was da im Vordergrund stand


----------



## lomo (25. Februar 2014)

roischiffer schrieb:


> Aha, soso, jawoll, der Alibi-Luchs ... da sieht man mal, was da im Vordergrund stand



Urinprobe?


----------



## roeb (25. Februar 2014)

Nein, eine leider bereits oxidierte Traubensaftschorle. Nicht zu empfehlen auf dem Weinbiet.


----------



## roischiffer (25. Februar 2014)

und was hat die B-Probe ergeben?


----------



## Optimizer (2. März 2014)

Cycloinerfels





HALT





Auf dem Weg zur Kalorienpromenade





Das Beste zum Schluss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyBiker (2. März 2014)

gestern und heut mit junior unterwegs gewesen.... einfach geil und 200% spass im wald


----------



## guru39 (3. März 2014)

Die Langfinger werden auch immer einfallsreicher.......


----------



## Optimizer (3. März 2014)

Das Rad passt aber nicht durch's Fenster....dafür ist es zu fett!


----------



## Pfalzbike (3. März 2014)

Ich hab herausgefunden warum arme Bäume Gefällt werden


----------



## roischiffer (3. März 2014)

guru39 schrieb:


> Die Langfinger werden auch immer einfallsreicher.......


dann würd' ich halt die Reifen mit Blei ausgießen


----------



## donnersberger (3. März 2014)

Oder Windows absichern ;-)


----------



## Pfalzbike (3. März 2014)

Schnellspanner öffen oder Rahmen unnter Strom setzen bestimmt auch ganz hilfreich


----------



## soulrocker (5. März 2014)

Hier mal ein Bild vom Sonntag. Waren mal wieder in der Vorderpfalz unterwegs


----------



## Deleted 48198 (6. März 2014)

Nicolai als Fatbike. RESPEKT Sieht goil aus. Zum Schutz versuchs mal damit. Mit etwas Fantasie bei solchen Typen super überall anwendbar.


----------



## Bumble (6. März 2014)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Nicolai als Fatbike. RESPEKT Sieht goil aus. Zum Schutz versuchs mal damit. Mit etwas Fantasie bei solchen Typen super überall anwendbar.


Dildo und Peitsche in Einem, was ihr alles so zuhause habt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teufelstisch (7. März 2014)

tststs... 

Mal wieder ein paar Steine:









Und Admiral Frühling marschiert ein:


----------



## Optimizer (7. März 2014)

Teufelstisch schrieb:


> tststs...
> 
> Mal wieder ein paar Steine:



Huch, ein unbekannter Fels..... Apropos Steine....liegen da die doofen dicken Bäume immer noch?


----------



## Teufelstisch (7. März 2014)

@Optimizer: Zieglerfels würde ja irgendwie gut passen; aber nen offiziellen Namen hab ich bislang auch noch nicht gefunden.

Bäume liegen noch.  Oberhalb die zwei dickeren (mit Bearbeitungsspuren), unten ein schmälerer. War ja schon schlimmer dort. An einigen Bäumen entlang des Pfades waren aber auch aufgesprühte Markierungen zu sehen. Kann also sein, dass in der Ecke auch bald wieder mal geerntet wird.

Nachtrag: Miss Liberty - uff pälzisch:





Frühling lässt sein rosa Band...:


----------



## haekel72 (9. März 2014)

Oldi-Ausflug Wettereck^^


----------



## Radde (10. März 2014)

War mal 2 Tage ausserhalb der mir gewohnten Gefilde unterwegs. 

Tag 1: Morgens Burgenwanderung bei Nothweiler und mittags dann ne gemütliche Tour um Ludwigswinkel.





























viel zu viele fotos gemacht, ne umfangreichere Auswahl gibts hier:  https://www.dropbox.com/sh/9d5er2hp2h5ersg/gdpVODb53W


----------



## lomo (10. März 2014)

Leider g**l!


----------



## lomo (10. März 2014)

Teufelstisch schrieb:


> ...
> Nachtrag: Miss Liberty - uff pälzisch:



Ups, des is doch beim Weis in Albersweiler!


----------



## Teufelstisch (10. März 2014)

@Radde: da warste ja ein paar Stündchen unterwegs! 

@lomo: keine Ahnung, hab die Dame erst beim vorletzten Mal entdeckt, als ich den Feldweg direkt unterhalb der B 10 Richtung Birkweiler gefahren bin.


----------



## haekel72 (11. März 2014)

lomo schrieb:


> Ups, des is doch beim Weis in Albersweiler!


Ja ist bei Birkweiler, der hat zwei von diesen Damen. Sehe die wenn ich aus dem Haus gehe immer!^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (14. März 2014)

Selbstauslöser Versuche:




Versuch Nr.1 von fibbs79 auf Flickr




Versuch Nr.2 von fibbs79 auf Flickr

Darf natürlich nicht fehlen ....



.... und Coke bei 20Crad von fibbs79 auf Flickr


----------



## Radde (15. März 2014)

"Trippstadt mit Wade Simmons"


Zum Titel muss man glaub nicht mehr viel hinzufügen  cooler Typ


----------



## Pfalzbike (15. März 2014)

Gabel Test nicht bestanden


----------



## lomo (15. März 2014)

Autsch!


----------



## Pfalzbike (15. März 2014)

Bin recht weich gelandet


----------



## roeb (15. März 2014)

Das schaut echt böse aus! Was für eine Gabel war das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfalzbike (15. März 2014)

Suntour XCM naja hab auch die aufkleber misachtet *duckundweg* bin aber dummer weise am Stein hängen geblieben und dan ist sie Gebrochen




Das ist der Stein


----------



## sp00n82 (15. März 2014)

Aufkleber? "Achtung, nicht für Offroad zugelassen" oder wie?


----------



## Pfalzbike (15. März 2014)

Fast Only use for lesure Cross Contry and Don't use for Freeride Downhill Dirt or any Hard Riding


----------



## donnersberger (15. März 2014)

Hier schon mal ein paar Bilder von gestern aus Trippstadt:






















vielen Dank an Wade, Radde, Codename87 und die anderen Bike-Moddelz!


----------



## Laerry (16. März 2014)

Pfalzbike schrieb:


> Fast Only use for lesure Cross Contry and Don't use for Freeride Downhill Dirt or any Hard Riding




Den kenn ich auch von meiner Suntours, bisher macht se aber alles mit.


----------



## Pfalzbike (16. März 2014)

Pass auf das du keinen Stein erwischst dachte auch das meine alles mitmacht bis Gestern


----------



## Kaena (16. März 2014)

@Döner, klasse Fotos 
War schön am Freitag in der Pfalz!!!!  Auch von mir vielen Dank an dich, Radde und Codename.
Bin erst jetzt zu ein paar anderen Fotos gekommen:

















Vom Wade hab ich nur unscharfe.....


----------



## Optimizer (16. März 2014)

Dicksaufelsen




Should i stay or should i go?




Randzonenbalkon.....nein, dass ist nicht der Rotenstein!




Dahinten rechts endet die Weltscheibe...




hinter der Scheibe steht alles kopf!




Fatbikesingletrail


----------



## lomo (16. März 2014)

Heute ne Ochsentour gemacht ...




Ochsentour1 von *lomo* auf Flickr

... mit 2 Eingängern




2 mal Eingang von *lomo* auf Flickr

Zum Glück gab es genug Möglichkeiten zwischendurch Kalorien in jeder Form zu tanken ;-)




Käffchen von *lomo* auf Flickr




viele gute Kalorien von *lomo* auf Flickr




Abschlussschorle von *lomo* auf Flickr


----------



## rmfausi (17. März 2014)

Wie hat sich der roeb als Eingänger geschlagen?  roeb,, wie wars? Gruß rmfausi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (17. März 2014)

Ich sah ihn mit glühenden Wängelein und blitzenden Augen auf meiner Terrasse stehen.
Nur der rechte Daumen müsse noch "umgeschult" werden, aber ich denke das war bis zum Lambertskreuz auch fast erledigt


----------



## rmfausi (17. März 2014)

Kelme schrieb:


> Ich sah ihn mit glühenden Wängelein und blitzenden Augen auf meiner Terrasse stehen.
> Nur der rechte Daumen müsse noch "umgeschult" werden, aber ich denke das war bis zum Lambertskreuz auch fast erledigt



Super, dann haben wir einen weiteren Kandidat für die KPSSPB. Ich probiere dann wieder einen Termin zu platzieren, alles weitere in dem richtigen Thread. Gruß rmfausi.


----------



## radon-biker-qlt (17. März 2014)

Hi lomo,

hast du zu der Ochsentour einen GPS-Track?
Im Web finde ich nichts.

Danke dir!


----------



## Kelme (17. März 2014)

Ich würde das bei lomo mit der Ochsentour nicht zu wörtlich nehmen 
Das, was da auf dem Schild als "Ochsen-Tour" zu erkennen ist, nimmt der als Amuse-Gueule.


----------



## roeb (17. März 2014)

Den einzigen Ochsen den ich auf der Tour eventuell gesehen habe, war der in meiner Gulaschsuppe  Da es meine EinGang Premiere darstellte, war ich vorher etwas nervös, noch dazu ich mit lomo unterwegs war  In meiner Kühnheit wollte ich gleich zu beginn mal einen anderen Weg zur Hellerhütte finden und musste mich (Danke mangelnder Intelligenz beim lesen der Höhenlinien) auf einem Trail mit dem SSP zur Hellerhütte hochquälen. Auf dem Weg dorthin verlor ich noch mein Kettenblatt und ein Stück vom Lenkergriff ... das Kettenblatt (bzw. Schrauben) jedoch konnte ich wiederfinden, die Außenkappe vom Griff bleibt wohl für immer verschollen 

Auf der Hellerhütte angekommen, fand ich einen schon lange wartenden lomo vor. Nach besagt Gulaschsuppe und dem ersten Weizen ging es in Richtung Erfenstein über Esthal nach Weidenthal zum nächsten Stop. An dieser Stelle nochmal danke für Kaffee, Dessert und das herzliche Willkommen  Nach kurzer Pause ging es dann über Sieben Wege hinauf zum Lambertskreuz wo es einen super Kuchen und natürlich das zweite Weizen für diesen Tag gab. Nach dem Genuss kam der zweiten Genuss in Form einer schönen Abfahrt nach Lambrecht, wo wir uns weiter nach Neustadt auf den Weg machten. Dort trennten sich unsere Wege: Für mich gab es auf dem Marktplatz das Abschlußweizen und für lomo ging es über die Loog weiter nach Maikammer. Seine Abschlußschorle gab es dann wohl auf der Loog.




WP_20140316_14_38_23_Pro von roeb2k6 auf Flickr

Zusammenfassend muss ich sagen, war es wie immer eine super Tour bei genialen Wetter. EinGang macht richtig Laune und ist gerade Bergauf eine wahre Freude. Man kann einfach nicht in die versuchung kommen runter zu schalten und irgendwie kommt man mit dem einen Gang auch sehr gut die Berge rauf. Wie Kelme bereits sehr gut getippt hat, war ab dem Lambertskreuz der Schaltfinger auch ruhig 
Ich werde in Zukunft sehr häufig auf dem EinGangRad anzutreffen sein und freue mich auf weitere schöne Touren! rmfausi einfach melden wenn was ansteht


----------



## lomo (17. März 2014)

radon-biker-qlt schrieb:


> Hi lomo,
> 
> hast du zu der Ochsentour einen GPS-Track?
> Im Web finde ich nichts.
> ...



Hi!
"Ochsentour" war eigentlich nur der Aufhänger für die Tour.
Wenn man will, kann man die "Ochsentour" in St. Martin machen und den Auerochsenweg laufen.
Bei Bedarf kann ich meine persönliche "Ochsentour" vom Sonntag via *.gpx zur Verfügung stellen.


----------



## Optimizer (17. März 2014)

roeb schrieb:


> Auf dem Weg dorthin verlor ich noch mein Kettenblatt und ein Stück vom Lenkergriff ... das Kettenblatt (bzw. Schrauben) jedoch konnte ich wiederfinden, die Außenkappe vom Griff bleibt wohl für immer verschollen


 
Mit Defekten hast du es aber irgendwie? Ich denke da nur an die kaputte Karkasse vor dem Start und der nicht mehr freilaufende Freilauf....


----------



## roeb (17. März 2014)

Der jetzt wieder frei läuft. War nur der Ring vom Freilauf nicht richtig auf der Nabe. Damit aber kein falscher Eindruck entsteht: Das beides waren neben einer verbogenen Dämpferschraube die einzigen nennenswerten Defekte der letzten drei Jahre


----------



## Quente (17. März 2014)

... ja, Sonntag war Ochsentourentag....





... nein, ist kein Ochse, ist mein Trainingspartner.
...aber Frauentag ist doch schon vorbei ?




... lecker "Stöffsche" das die Mädchen da trinken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (17. März 2014)

Quente schrieb:


> ...
> ...aber Frauentag ist doch schon vorbei ?
> 
> 
> ...



Oh, nicht weit weg vom Dichter-Hain ist doch der Frauenbrunnen. Sind die dort entsprungen?


----------



## Quente (17. März 2014)

... möglich, denn da war der Boden aufgewühlt.


----------



## roeb (17. März 2014)

Bei dem tollen Wetter heute konnte ich einfach nicht länger als 15 Uhr im Homeoffice sitzen bleiben. Dann gings auf zur 4 Hütten Tour (Loog, Kalmit, Totenkopf und Hellerhütte), die natürlich alle geschlossen hatten. Also gabs das Weizen erst daheim 

Auf dem Weg hoch zur Loog habe ich direkt noch eine "Erntemaschine" im vollen Einsatz erwischt.




WP_20140317_15_24_31_Pro von roeb2k6 auf Flickr

Ansonsten war es auf der Kalmit, wie auch auf allen anderen Hütten sehr einsam. Mit Ausnahme von ein paar älteren Wanderern die auf der Loog die Kinderrutsche unsicher gemacht haben 
Der höhste Punkt der Pfalz wäre somit auch mit dem EinGangRad erreicht 




WP_20140317_16_18_31_Pro von roeb2k6 auf Flickr

Der Ausblick war zwar nicht der Beste aber immerhin ganz nett!




WP_20140317_16_20_51_Panorama von roeb2k6 auf Flickr


----------



## RogerRobert (17. März 2014)

Was neues von mir und meinem Fernauslöser aus der Heidelberger Region:


----------



## Teufelstisch (17. März 2014)

hmmm... läuft man auf der Ochsentour Gefahr, vermehrt Jungpolitikern zu begegnen?! 

Noch e biss'l Rosa:


----------



## -Itchy- (19. März 2014)

Mountain Bike Sport Foto 





Heute im Pool für das FdT!
Über nen like würd ich mich freuen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sp00n82 (20. März 2014)

Dud ned.


----------



## HeavyBiker (20. März 2014)

so... ich war heut rattfahrn


----------



## donnersberger (20. März 2014)

Schön Herr Heavy 

Es gibt Nachschub aus T-Town:




Rest im Album..


----------



## Hardtail94 (20. März 2014)

Wieder irre am Rumstylen, wie immer! 
Aber bloß nicht FdT werden lassen, sonst wird wieder geweint


----------



## donnersberger (21. März 2014)

Hab ich was verpasst? Wer heult wegen FdT?


----------



## Hardtail94 (21. März 2014)

weil Radde doch so famous ist und nur wegen seiner Wenigkeit auf den Bildern auf das Sternchen geklickt wird... 
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1577533?in=potd


----------



## donnersberger (22. März 2014)

Ich hab das Bild vom Radde auch geliked, weil mir die Idee und Umsetzung gut gefallen hat  
Aber das Bild hier ist nicht in der FdT Auswahl (http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fdt/pool)


----------



## samafa (23. März 2014)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Wenn se frisch und vom selben Tag sind, sind se richtig gut..... Muss ich mehr sagen?
> Gleiches gilt für Schnitzel!
> 
> Btw. gibt es bei Lemberg ein sehr unbekanntes Naturfreundehaus, welches extrem gute Schnitzel macht!


Optimizer
Wie heißt den das Naturfreundehaus...
Mein Sohnemann ißt für sein Leben gern "Schnitzel"


----------



## Optimizer (23. März 2014)

samafa schrieb:


> Optimizer
> Wie heißt den das Naturfreundehaus...
> Mein Sohnemann ißt für sein Leben gern "Schnitzel"


Das ist das Horbachhaus. Adresse: In der Horbach 1, 66955 Pirmasens.
Lässt sich schön vom Lemberger Weiher aus über ein altes Asphaltsträsschen anlaufen. Auf dem Rückweg kann man die berüchtigten Hexxentreppen mit einbauen!


----------



## guru39 (23. März 2014)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyBiker (23. März 2014)

ha ha ha


----------



## RogerRobert (24. März 2014)

Ein Video aus der Region Heidelberg, Bad Wildbad und FFM


----------



## Optimizer (30. März 2014)

NeunZehn war heute die magische Nummer:







Ausklingenlassen:


----------



## guru39 (31. März 2014)

bei uns uff de Streck.


----------



## RazorRamon (5. April 2014)

Sind alles Bilder aus der Region, die ganz einfach herrliche Anblicke bietet, man muss nur hinsehen!


----------



## Haardtfahrer (5. April 2014)

Hatte mir gleich gedacht, dass da ein gemeiner Trick dahinter steckt und den Ton ganzganz leise gestellt!


----------



## Kelme (5. April 2014)

15 sec. waren genug. Da war der Ton auch egal


----------



## goflo (5. April 2014)

Wie kann man SImple Man nur so verhunzen...


----------



## on any sunday (5. April 2014)

Wann folgt der zweite Teil, Seilspringen durch den Pfälzer Wald?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fox 100 (8. April 2014)

Unser Foampit wurde jetzt eröffnet:


----------



## donnersberger (8. April 2014)

Schöne Hüpfburg


----------



## Bjoern_U. (8. April 2014)

Kelme schrieb:


> 15 sec. waren genug. Da war der Ton auch egal


7sec reichen auch schon....


----------



## Optimizer (9. April 2014)

*"Schaltet den Schmerz ab. Schnell."*



*Kippender Horizont*



*The Royal Pavilion - "Zerstör mich nicht, dann schütz ich dich!"*


----------



## samafa (9. April 2014)

@Optimizer,
ist des (Schüztzende Hütte) auf der Einsteigerstrecke von Hinterweidenthal hoch zur Burg Gräfenstein


----------



## Optimizer (9. April 2014)

samafa schrieb:


> @Optimizer,
> ist des (Schüztzende Hütte) auf der Einsteigerstrecke von Hinterweidenthal hoch zur Burg Gräfenstein


 
Genau. Das ist der Pavilion. Kurz danach links geht der elendige Ziehweg zur Schäferei hoch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teufelstisch (9. April 2014)

Hatte mich damals auch gewundert - dass die Idioten, die Lust an mutwilliger Zerstörung haben, inzwischen so tief in den Wald vordringen! Aber er steht ja wieder. Nur schade, dass die Pfade, die dort endeten nicht mehr existieren.

Nun denn; es grünt so grün im Sommerwald... 





...und noch ein Paar Bauklötze:


----------



## samafa (10. April 2014)

wartse in der Schwarzbach unterwegs...
wie issen da im Moment die Wegbegebenheit
trocken oder nass


----------



## Teufelstisch (10. April 2014)

@samafa: Furztrocken!  Hat ja auch kaum nennenswert geregnet die letzten Wochen.


----------



## samafa (11. April 2014)

@Teufelstisch,
das ist prima...normalerweise sind da immer ein paar feuchte Ecken....
werd heut mal die Geisenschlupf und die alte Poststr. nach Leimen erkundschaften
mo gugge ob ich noch geeignetes Bildmaterial sammeln werd.


----------



## sp00n82 (11. April 2014)

samafa schrieb:


> werd heut mal die Geisenschlupf und die alte Poststr. nach Leimen erkundschaften


Jetzt hatte ich mich schon auf neue Trails hier gefreut, dabei ist das dann einfach so das Leimen in der Pfalz! Unverschämtheit!


----------



## Optimizer (11. April 2014)

samafa schrieb:


> @Teufelstisch,
> das ist prima...normalerweise sind da immer ein paar feuchte Ecken....
> werd heut mal die Geisenschlupf und die alte Poststr. nach Leimen erkundschaften
> mo gugge ob ich noch geeignetes Bildmaterial sammeln werd.



Geisenschlupf und Schöne Aussicht sind ein schönes Eckchen. Hab ich vor ca. dreißig Jahren mal ein Video von gedreht...


----------



## stuhli (11. April 2014)

Opti......wieder ein schönes Lernvideo, wie man den am besten die Pfade und Treppen abhoppelt


----------



## Optimizer (11. April 2014)

Naja...Lernvideo ist übertrieben. Gehobbel triffts eher.


----------



## s60 (11. April 2014)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Geisenschlupf und Schöne Aussicht sind ein schönes Eckchen.


Dort ist die "Schönste Aussicht", auch wenn es im Pfälzerwald viel schönere Aussichten gibt.


----------



## lomo (12. April 2014)

Optimizer schrieb:


> ... Hab ich vor ca. *dreißig* Jahren mal ein Video von gedreht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TrailsurferODW (12. April 2014)

Friday Afternoon Ride


----------



## Fibbs79 (12. April 2014)

Weil es so schee war:


----------



## donnersberger (12. April 2014)

Chillen am Königstuhl:






Kopf etwas gedreht sah das dann so aus:


----------



## samafa (13. April 2014)

die schöne Aussicht nach Merzalben





Die Treppe





Der Geissschlup





Ein Woog





und etwas was nicht schön anzusehen war...




gehört aber wahrscheinlich dazu wenn man sich in der Natur aufhält.
Muß man solch ein Fund irgendwo melden


----------



## Optimizer (13. April 2014)

Felsentor....immer wieder schön dort!


----------



## FR.Chicken (13. April 2014)




----------



## Teufelstisch (15. April 2014)

Quer durch's Beet:


----------



## donnersberger (15. April 2014)

Klasse


----------



## Teufelstisch (15. April 2014)

Schankedön!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## s60 (15. April 2014)

Bilder vom Wochenende





Die Steinmännchen bewachen nicht nur den östlichen Zugang zum Grauhansenfels.


----------



## s60 (15. April 2014)

Let's go west vom Sonntag










mit Sickinger Höhe


----------



## Radde (15. April 2014)

Schon ein wenig länger her... der 2. Tag vom Grenzgang. Der Beitrag von Teufelstisch hat mich wieder dran errinnert.
(Tag 1: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/bilder-und-videos-aus-der-region.441707/page-303#post-11807060)

Minitour um Eppenbrunn, hat aber irgendwie doch den ganzen Tag gedauert:


































noch 1-2 bilder mehr gibts hier:
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/9d5er2hp2h5ersg/gdpVODb53W


----------



## Teufelstisch (15. April 2014)

@s60: Schön, mal was aus'm wilden Westen! 

@Radde:  Du hast aber nicht zufällig was mit dem Verschwinden der kleinen Bank auf dem ersten Bild zu tun? Die war nämlich weg, als ich vor ein paar Tagen dort war...!?   Morgen fahr ich übrigens auch nochmal hin.


----------



## Radde (16. April 2014)

Nene, aber die war nurnoch am Fels gelehnt, also wenn man sich zu weit nach vorne gelehnt hat ist man mit samt Bank umgefallen.


----------



## haekel72 (17. April 2014)

Hi, war auch mal wieder Unterwegs bei dem herrlichen Wetter! ^^

Förlenberg











Krappenfelsen:














Schön wars und kaum Wandersleute Unterwegs^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (17. April 2014)

Wie schaut der höhenweg auf dem föhrlenberg aus?


----------



## haekel72 (17. April 2014)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Wie schaut der höhenweg auf dem föhrlenberg aus?



Hi, nicht wirklich Gut, so wie es aussah waren ein paar Bremshobel unterwegs. Nicht angenehm zu fahren!
Oder meinst Du den Hauptfahrweg hoch zum Berg? Der ist Suppi!


----------



## samafa (18. April 2014)

Mal was zum Thema Bilder....
Ich brauche einen neue Foto...
Mit dem Handy ist es ne qual, davon bekommt ma ja Augenkrebs...
Da hier ja nur es von Pic's wimmelt, wollte ich mal nachfragen was Ihr mir so empfehlen könnt.
Muß nur schöne Bilder machen und robust sollt sie sein. Muß nicht das neuste sein und soll ein kleines Budge verbrauchen.
Bis 100 euro.
Ich weiß....wird schwierig aber vielleicht hat ja jemand von euch eine Idee.


----------



## donnersberger (20. April 2014)

Erster Ausritt hat mächtig Spass gemacht






Ei have the Dauergrinsen in Mai Face


Sent from my iDöner using Tapatalk


----------



## Joshua60 (20. April 2014)

Gesendet von meinem HTC Desire S mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Teufelstisch (21. April 2014)

@samafa: Also bei bis 100 Euro kannste eigentlich auch bei der Handyknipse bleiben, die ist da meistens gleichwertig oder sogar besser! Würde eher empfehlen, dann noch ein wenig auf was brauchbareres zu sparen! 

Wieder ne kleine Auswahl; dies- und jenseits der Grenze:



 

 

 

 







Außerhalb des großen Waldes isses auch schön:


----------



## stuhli (22. April 2014)

Am Ostermontag war ich zum ersten mal an der Thingstätte. Peinlich ich weiss 
Dank an R F S und O fürs mitschleifen. 






und dann noch von oben







Für mehr Bilder war keine Zeit. Nur strampeln nuff und nunner.


----------



## sp00n82 (22. April 2014)

Wie sie geschickt das Fatbike verstecken!


----------



## DerandereJan (24. April 2014)

Wir waren da mal bei euch wildern...


----------



## Peter Lang (27. April 2014)

Je nachdem wie weit man die Region definiert, hier ein Bild vom verlassen derselben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trail_desire (27. April 2014)

Bei den Pfälzern waren wir ja sowas von "untendurch"


----------



## Deleted 48198 (28. April 2014)

DerandereJan schrieb:


> Wir waren da mal bei euch wildern...


Schöner Film, nur schade das man ab und an die Kufen vom Quatrocopter sieht. Aber der Navigator hat das Fluggerät super im Griff.


----------



## hossianajoe (28. April 2014)

DerandereJan schrieb:


> Wir waren da mal bei euch wildern...


Die Idee mit dem Quadrokopter ist echt gut gelungen , super Aufnahmen


----------



## Optimizer (4. Mai 2014)

Heute nen neu angelegten Pfad zu einem neuen Aussichtspunkt gefunden:


----------



## DerandereJan (5. Mai 2014)

Teil 2 unserer Pfalzwoche... wundaschää wars wia bei eisch


----------



## HeavyBiker (5. Mai 2014)

weils so geil war muß ich hier mal posten


----------



## Kelme (5. Mai 2014)

So cool 
Ich glaube ihr beide könnt Eiswürfel pinkeln


----------



## HeavyBiker (5. Mai 2014)

ha ha ha Danke 

...zum schluss hat er mich immer voraus geschickt damit er alleine an den "großen Jungs" vorbei fahren kann


----------



## sp00n82 (5. Mai 2014)

Der fährt bestimmt schon besser als ich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Guent (5. Mai 2014)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Der fährt bestimmt schon besser als ich.


DAS wollt ich auch grad schreiben!!!


----------



## HeavyBiker (5. Mai 2014)

ach quatsch leute.... erst nächste saison wenn er 24er fahren kann DANN fährt er besser


----------



## Guent (6. Mai 2014)




----------



## Hardtail94 (11. Mai 2014)




----------



## stuhli (11. Mai 2014)

Vergangenen Freitag nach einer leicht verregneten aber supertollen Abfahrt oberhalb von Schriesheim der Blick Richtung Pfälzer Wald


DAMPFENDES DELTA


----------



## Teufelstisch (12. Mai 2014)

Auch sehr wechselhaftes, teils gewittriges Muttertags-Wetter mit vielen Regenunterbrechungen kann durchaus auch für was gut sein:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## s60 (19. Mai 2014)

Feierabendrunde im Holzland.





Heidelsburg






Dinkelsberghütte


----------



## Fibbs79 (20. Mai 2014)

Endlich mal wieder @Hamecker Bike Wetter


----------



## haekel72 (20. Mai 2014)

@Fibbs79: Ruine Neukastell^^, schon mal die Treppe gefahren? Nee, schöne Aussicht und tolle Pics! War am Sonntag auch da!


----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (20. Mai 2014)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Endlich mal wieder @Hamecker Bike Wetter


Darum war er am WE ja auch dabei


----------



## Fibbs79 (20. Mai 2014)

haekel72 schrieb:


> @Fibbs79: Ruine Neukastell^^, schon mal die Treppe gefahren? Nee, schöne Aussicht und tolle Pics! War am Sonntag auch da!



Die Treppe würde ich als UNFAHRBAR bezeichnen.


----------



## Teufelstisch (20. Mai 2014)

Na gut, dann reih ich mich mal ein in die Reihe der Neukastellaner. Allerdings war ich schon am Samstag dort!


----------



## haekel72 (21. Mai 2014)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Die Treppe würde ich als UNFAHRBAR bezeichnen.



Genau das meinte ich


----------



## samafa (21. Mai 2014)

@s60
wo issn die Hütt

zur Heidelsburg müsste ich auch mal wieder hoch "schwitz"


----------



## koch (21. Mai 2014)

Auch in Walldorf gibt es heisse Bikes. 
Zumindest, wenn jemand meint, er müsste einen Fahrradschuppen anzünden.
Oh, und ich glaube, ich brauche ein neues Rad.


----------



## Optimizer (21. Mai 2014)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Die Treppe würde ich als UNFAHRBAR bezeichnen.


 Aber nur das untere Stück, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (21. Mai 2014)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Aber nur das untere Stück, oder?



Jetzt muss erst einmal geklärt werden welche von den Treppen gemeint ist ...

Diese?


----------



## haekel72 (21. Mai 2014)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Jetzt muss erst einmal geklärt werden welche von den Treppen gemeint ist ...
> 
> Diese?


Nee, die Stahltreppe auf der anderen Seite meinte ich, diese hier lasse ich der Historie - also Denkmalschutz!
Aber es gibt bestimmt ein paar die es zumindest in Erwägung ziehen die Stahltreppe zu fahren (oberen Bereich)^^


----------



## Fibbs79 (21. Mai 2014)

Stahltreppe ist nur der untere Teil fahrbar,  falls man auf dem Podest sich hinstellen kann mit Bike


----------



## Optimizer (21. Mai 2014)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Jetzt muss erst einmal geklärt werden welche von den Treppen gemeint ist ...
> 
> Diese?


Genau die meinte ich!


----------



## s60 (21. Mai 2014)

samafa schrieb:


> @s60
> wo issn die Hütt
> "



Ganz oben auf dem Bergrücken zwischen Heltersberg und dem Seelenfelsen.


----------



## Fibbs79 (23. Mai 2014)




----------



## trail_desire (23. Mai 2014)




----------



## AlexMC (23. Mai 2014)




----------



## Optimizer (24. Mai 2014)

Treppen-Sex:




Die Wurzel allen Übels:




Kurventechnik üben:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haekel72 (24. Mai 2014)




----------



## Bjoern_U. (26. Mai 2014)

Sonntagstour....


----------



## Teufelstisch (29. Mai 2014)

Gestern dampfte es an Queich und Wieslauter:









Am Wochenende dann noch 4x zwischen NW, LD, PS-Nord und KL sowie entlang der Maximiliansbahn und NW-Hochspeyer: http://www.dampfspektakel.info/

Edit: Auch wenn sich hier die Begeisterung für historische Züge in Grenzen hält - noch eins von heute!


----------



## s60 (31. Mai 2014)

Teufelstisch schrieb:


> Gestern dampfte es an Queich und Wieslauter:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








... ein wenig später an der Imsbacher Mühle.


----------



## s60 (31. Mai 2014)

Heute mal im Revier von @Optimizer rumgefahren.


----------



## s60 (31. Mai 2014)

Noch vom letzten Donnerstag:
Im Pfälzerwald gibt es richtig hübsche Schutzhütten. Die Blumen sind echt. Dieses Bild lügt nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teufelstisch (31. Mai 2014)

@s60: Ahja, geht doch. Danke! 

Ist aber nicht nur des Opti's Revier, sondern auch meins! 

Die Blumen an der kleinen Schutzhütte im Storrbachtal pflegt glaube ich ein Rentnerpaar, die ich dort mal beim Rumwerkeln sah. In unmittelbarer Nähe der Hütte talaufwärts, erkennt man links den Hang hoch auch noch die Reste eines verfallenen Pfades, der wohl mal auf den Braunsberg geführt haben muss.


----------



## s60 (31. Mai 2014)

@Teufelstisch: Den verfallenen Pfad habe ich gesehen. Talabwärts, wo man den Forstweg zum Stephanshäuschen hochfahren kann, ist noch ein verfallener Pfad.
Auch der Weg Nr.7 zum Stephanshäuschen hoch (andere Bergseite) sieht lausig aus.


----------



## Fibbs79 (3. Juni 2014)

Hab heute endlich einmal die Überreste meines Geocaches eingesammelt:

Hier gehts lang:




Und hier vorbei:




2 von 4 eingesammelt:




Feierabendausblick genießen:


----------



## lomo (3. Juni 2014)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Hab heute endlich einmal die Überreste meines Geocaches eingesammelt:
> ...



aufgelöst?


----------



## Fibbs79 (3. Juni 2014)

lomo schrieb:


> aufgelöst?



Eigentlich schon länger.
Angeblich wurden die Dosen geklaut, was zu meinem Erstaunen (heute) jedoch nicht der Fall war.
Hatte den Cache deswegen deaktiviert, und später nach Aufforderung gelöscht.
Jetzt möchte ich ihn wieder freischalten lassen, ich hoffe das klappt?!


----------



## lomo (3. Juni 2014)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Eigentlich schon länger.
> Angeblich wurden die Dosen geklaut, was zu meinem Erstaunen (heute) jedoch nicht der Fall war.
> Hatte den Cache deswegen deaktiviert, und später nach Aufforderung gelöscht.
> Jetzt möchte ich ihn wieder freischalten lassen, ich hoffe das klappt?!



Ich glaub, ich muss mal wieder cachen gehen ;-)


----------



## s60 (5. Juni 2014)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Hab heute endlich einmal die Überreste meines Geocaches eingesammelt:
> 
> Hier gehts lang:



Steht da "Kletter-Hütte"? Oder heißt es "Klettererhütte"?

Noch so ein verlorener Wegweiser. Wo geht's hier lang?:


----------



## Fibbs79 (5. Juni 2014)

Heißt Klettererhütte, wird aber gerne abgekürzt


----------



## lomo (9. Juni 2014)

Kalmitblick




Kalmitblick von *lomo* auf Flickr


----------



## Optimizer (10. Juni 2014)

Mein Beitrag zum aktuellen Thema "Trinkgefäße":




Eine Dose aus der Region


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teufelstisch (10. Juni 2014)

hmmm... is do jetzad die Doos schäpp odda de Horizont...?! 

Kann man hier eigentlich irgendwo nachlesen, was das mit den immer wieder auftauchenden Cokedosen da auf sich hat...? Und vor allem - sind kohlensäurehaltige Dosengetränke grade beim MTB'en nicht denkbarst ungeeignet...? 

Dann auch was von drüben, allerdings nicht so weit drüben wie beim Optimizer:













Auf der Wasigenstein wird übrigens laut Aushang am 17.07. um 16 Uhr das (animierte) Walthari-Lied erklingen, mit anschließendem mittelalterlichem Imbiss für 6 Euro.


----------



## s60 (10. Juni 2014)

Am Pfingstmontag habe ich mal bei unseren Nachbarn vorbeigeschaut:
Zigeunerfelsen









Wasigenstein


----------



## Optimizer (10. Juni 2014)

Warum sind alle nur noch in Frankreich?


----------



## Haardtfahrer (10. Juni 2014)

Ach, bei den ganzen Nichtpfälzern hier kommt man sich doch vor wie in der Fremde, da kann man besser ins Elsass fahren.


----------



## Optimizer (10. Juni 2014)

Nichtpfälzer? Haben die Saarlänner den Grenzübertritt gewagt?


----------



## s60 (10. Juni 2014)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Warum sind alle nur noch in Frankreich?



Das "nur noch" kann ich nicht gelten lassen:

Samstag: Ich bin vom Schwarzbachtal über Hermersbergerhof bis ins Wellbachtal gefahren. Weitere Eindrücke:


 Radlertankstelle auf dem elend langen Ziehweg zum Almersberg - Vorfreude auf weniger breite Wege.



 endlich oben und sich bergab nochmal freuen.
Dann da lang 

 

 aber nicht dorthin.

Über Trails und naturnahe "Landstraßen"




Entspannungstour am Sonntag: ab Reichenbach - St.Germanshof. Total überfüllt! Aber dieses TMV-Angebot wurde spontan genutzt.


 Aus flach wurde hüglig. Die Ausweichstrecke: nur ein bisschen französisch!


Bei weniger Hitze gibt's demnächst eine Burgentour.


----------



## Optimizer (10. Juni 2014)

Fitfu#!*er


----------



## lomo (10. Juni 2014)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Fitfu#!*er



Mindestens!


----------



## Bjoern_U. (10. Juni 2014)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Fitfu#!*er


Aber sowas von


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (11. Juni 2014)

Als schichtarbeitender nicht Kaffeetrinker bleibt mir nur der Koffein-Genuss im Cola. 
Irgendwann hab ich dann immer Coladosen spazieren gefahren, welche irgendwann auf Fotos von mir aufgetaucht sind. Einen besonderen Grund gibt es dafür aber nicht 

wer findet die Dose


----------



## Teufelstisch (11. Juni 2014)

@Fibbs79: Aha; Danke. Ich hätte evtl. noch drauf getippt, dass du selbst irgendwie bei Coca Cola arbeitest und der Arbeitsvertrag auch Werbemaßnahmen in der Freizeit vorsieht...  In der Firma gibt's dann nur nen Dosenautomaten? Weil vom Literpreis kriegt man ja für so ein kleines Döslein schon fast nen halben Kasten in Literflaschen! Aber die wären ja dann auch schwerer zu transportieren!  Schöner running gag!

@s60: Fleißig! Am Montag haben wir uns ja dann "knapp" an der Wasigenstein verpasst.


----------



## Fibbs79 (11. Juni 2014)

Geschmacklich schmeckt es aus der Dose am Besten  Schei.. PET-Flaschen


----------



## Waldfabi (11. Juni 2014)

Ich denk: Geschmacklich schmeckt Cola am Besten, wenn man es durch Weinschorle ersetzt .


----------



## Fibbs79 (11. Juni 2014)

Rocco


----------



## Optimizer (11. Juni 2014)

Persching iss noch besser!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (11. Juni 2014)

Blonder Engel hab ich schon lange nicht mehr getrunken


----------



## s60 (11. Juni 2014)

Teufelstisch schrieb:


> @s60: Fleißig! Am Montag haben wir uns ja dann "knapp" an der Wasigenstein verpasst.



Deutlich verpasst! Aber wenn es so weitergeht, stehen wir uns irgendwann auf den Füßen. 
Letzen Montag wurde die Grenzregion ohne Bike erwandert.


----------



## Teufelstisch (12. Juni 2014)

@s60: gut möglich! 

Fundstück von Heute:


----------



## Laerry (12. Juni 2014)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Persching iss noch besser!



Aus!


----------



## Radde (14. Juni 2014)

Heute Morgen: Schönes Wetter, günstiger Wind und nach langem Suchen der Jackpot:

















22minuten lang durft ich zuschaun, dann sind sie weitergezogen.


----------



## Laerry (14. Juni 2014)

Da stand der Wind aber günstig, oder?

Mir ist vor 2 Wochen ne Sau direkt zwischen mir und meinen osteuropäischen Mitarbeitern durchn Wingert gerannt. Die hätte uns beinahe umgenietet.


----------



## Teufelstisch (14. Juni 2014)

die war bestimmt auf der Flucht vor Obelix... 

Auch ein sehr schönes, gut verstecktes Biotop - als sich grade ne Blindschleiche durch's Wasser schlängelte, hatte ich die Kamera natürlich schon wieder im Rucksack verstaut...


----------



## HeavyBiker (15. Juni 2014)

kleiner edit vom 4X training letzte woche


----------



## donnersberger (15. Juni 2014)

Leider nur'n Telefon-Bild:









Sent from my iDöner using Tapatalk


----------



## sp00n82 (15. Juni 2014)

Gesehen über Gaiberg und bei Drei Eichen nochmal. Was das einer von hier?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (15. Juni 2014)




----------



## lomo (15. Juni 2014)

Mit (Voll-) Dampf unterwegs ... 




Volldampf von *lomo* auf Flickr

... steile Treppen ...




Treppe von *lomo* auf Flickr

... und den beschwerlichen Anstieg aus dem "Canyon" gemeistert




Aufstieg_ von *lomo* auf Flickr

Und das alles in unserem schääne Pälzerwald 




Blick ins Land_ von *lomo* auf Flickr


----------



## steffenhummel (15. Juni 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
da ich aufgrund einer eher missglückten Knie Op im Moment nicht mehr zum Biken kommen, habe ich aber die Fotografie für mich entdeckt. Und unsere schöne Pfalz bietet da ja einige attraktive Motive. Falls euch das gezeigte Bild gefällt werde ich eventuell öfters ein paar Bilder hochladen.




Gruß
Steffen


----------



## Kelme (16. Juni 2014)

Am Nonnenfels




Ach hier sind wir III_2014_15 von kelme_sis auf Flickr


----------



## guru39 (17. Juni 2014)

Neckarjump oder so.....


----------



## Fibbs79 (17. Juni 2014)

Kleine Geocaching-runde gedreht (und nur einen gefunden )


----------



## FR-Dirk (17. Juni 2014)

Laerry schrieb:


> Da stand der Wind aber günstig, oder?
> 
> Mir ist vor 2 Wochen ne Sau direkt zwischen mir und meinen osteuropäischen Mitarbeitern durchn Wingert gerannt. Die hätte uns beinahe umgenietet.


Ohja das kenn ich doch.


----------



## lomo (17. Juni 2014)

Nachtschicht




Nachttraining von *lomo* auf Flickr


----------



## Radler-01 (18. Juni 2014)

guru39 schrieb:


> Neckarjump oder so.....



so muß biken "über den Wolken" sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyBiker (18. Juni 2014)

...und das bild ist heut foto des tages geworden


----------



## Optimizer (18. Juni 2014)

So schön kann der Weg von der Arbeit nach Hause sein:





Bockiger Bock:


----------



## Fibbs79 (18. Juni 2014)

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## steffenhummel (19. Juni 2014)

Da einigen Leuten mein letztes Bild gefallen hat, schieb ich gleich nochmal eins nach. Kurz vor Sonnenaufgang auf der Lindelbrunn.


----------



## Fibbs79 (19. Juni 2014)

Genial 

Ich wollte gestern abend eine Langzeitbelichtung der beleuchteten Landeck machen.
Schön positioniert, alles schön aufgebaut, fertig zum loslegen ........ da wird einfach die Beleuchtung der Burg ausgeschaltet ..... shit happens


----------



## steffenhummel (19. Juni 2014)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Genial
> 
> Ich wollte gestern abend eine Langzeitbelichtung der beleuchteten Landeck machen.
> Schön positioniert, alles schön aufgebaut, fertig zum loslegen ........ da wird einfach die Beleuchtung der Burg ausgeschaltet ..... shit happens


Dankeschön.

Das ist natürlich ärgerlich... wolltest du die Landeck mit Sternen fotografieren oder einfach nur in der blauen Stunde eine Langzeitbelichtung mit ziehenden Wolken versuchen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (19. Juni 2014)

Einfach eine Langzeitbelichtung von 5 Minuten. 
So hatte ich es für den 1. Versuch eingestellt


----------



## Waldfabi (19. Juni 2014)




----------



## Waldfabi (19. Juni 2014)

Und wenn ich nicht zu doof dazu wäre, dann hätt ich´s auch noch beschriftet:
Wegelnburg, Juli 2013 morgens um kurz nach 5.00Uhr.


----------



## steffenhummel (19. Juni 2014)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Einfach eine Langzeitbelichtung von 5 Minuten.
> So hatte ich es für den 1. Versuch eingestellt


Klingt gut, hätte ich gern das Ergebnis gesehen  Falls du mal wieder losziehst und Lust auf Gesellschaft hast schreib mich einfach mal an. Finde es immer interessant sich mit anderen Fotografen auszutauschen.

@Waldfabi cooles Bild, Wegelenburg steht bei mir auch noch auf dem Zettel, wie lange hast du Nachts gebraucht um hochzulaufen oder fahren?


----------



## Fibbs79 (19. Juni 2014)

Als Fotograf möchte ich mich auf keinen Fall bezeichnen. Normalerweise verwende ich nur das Automatikprogramm meiner Kamera.

Gestern war noch mein Schwager mit seiner großen Spiegelreflexkamera dabei ....

Bin aber gerne mal mit dir unterwegs um etwas zu lernen.    (für die nächsten paar Wochen, verletzungsbedingt, auch ohne bike)


----------



## steffenhummel (19. Juni 2014)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Als Fotograf möchte ich mich auf keinen Fall bezeichnen. Normalerweise verwende ich nur das Automatikprogramm meiner Kamera.
> 
> Gestern war noch mein Schwager mit seiner großen Spiegelreflexkamera dabei ....
> 
> Bin aber gerne mal mit dir unterwegs um etwas zu lernen.    (für die nächsten paar Wochen, verletzungsbedingt, auch ohne bike)



Klingt gut, kann dir gern die Grundlagen für Blende/Belichtungszeit und ISO erklären. Was für eine Kamera hast du den?
Da ich eine misslungen Knie Op hatte bin ich auch schon seit längerem ohne Bike unterwegs.


----------



## Fibbs79 (19. Juni 2014)

Als "kompakte" die Sony Nex5r und leihweise eine Nikon D5000


----------



## steffenhummel (19. Juni 2014)

Perfekt, mit den beiden kannst du sehr gute Ergebnisse erzielen.


----------



## Teufelstisch (19. Juni 2014)

@steffenhummel: neidvolle Anerkennung!  Deine Fotos sind für mich auch ein mal wieder nötiger, kleiner Tritt in den Hintern, endlich mal wieder ne Fototour zu ungewöhnlichen Uhrzeiten zu machen!  Ich freu mich da übrigens auch immer gerne über Begleitung. Vielleicht geht da ja mal was. 

@Fibbs79: Das Problem hatte ich auch mal.  Im Sommer sind die eh kaum länger als 1-2 Stunden eingeschaltet. Am Trifels geht ja auch immer pünktlich um 23 Uhr das Licht aus - und da isses im Sommer ja noch nicht mal ganz Nacht.


----------



## steffenhummel (20. Juni 2014)

Teufelstisch schrieb:


> @steffenhummel: neidvolle Anerkennung!  Deine Fotos sind für mich auch ein mal wieder nötiger, kleiner Tritt in den Hintern, endlich mal wieder ne Fototour zu ungewöhnlichen Uhrzeiten zu machen!  Ich freu mich da übrigens auch immer gerne über Begleitung. Vielleicht geht da ja mal was.



Freut mich das ich dich mit meinen Bildern motivieren konnte   Begleitung ist bei mir auch gerne gesehen, gerade Nachts finden sich wenige die bekloppt genug sind durch den Wald zu stolpern um einen Sonnenaufgang zu sehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teufelstisch (20. Juni 2014)

Dochdoch, der für so Sachen notwendige Grad an Beklopptheit ist bei mir jedenfalls ausreichend vorhanden.  Leider ist der innere Schweinehund (grade was den Schlaf betrifft) in letzter Zeit stärker. Oder die Stimmung / das Wetter passt dann nicht, morgens zu kalt, zu weite Wege usw. Ich mach ja quasi alle meine Fotos ausschließlich unterwegs auf meinen Touren.


----------



## roeb (20. Juni 2014)

Die folgenden Bilder sind zwar aus den Vogesen und damit nicht direkt aus der Region sind. Irgendwie aber doch, da die nördlichen Vogesen ja auch nur eine Verlängerung des Pfälzerwaldes sind 

Ich hatte letzte Woche den spontanen Einfall den diese Woche anstehenden Feiertag inkl. Brückentag für eine 2-3 Tages Tour inkl. Selbstversorgung und Zelt in den Vogesen zu verbringen. Da die Zeit recht knapp war und ich mich in den nördlichen Vogesen nicht so sonderlich gut auskenne, hat mir netterweise @zena  von http://www.bikensoul.de/ eine 3-tägige Trail orientierte Tour zusammengestellt. Die Tour sollte von Wissembourg nach Saverne führen und insgesamt 122km und knapp 4100hm haben.

Auf Grund der kurzfristigen Planung verzichtete ich jedoch auf „altmodische Karten“ und verlies mich komplett auf mein GPS, was sich als ein großer Fehler erwies. Am Ende der ersten Etappe beschloss mein Garmin Edge aufzugeben und keine Tracks mehr zu laden. Lediglich die Aufzeichnung lief noch. Da meine Kenntnisse über die Region quasi nicht vorhanden sind und Karten Mangelware im meiner Ausrüstung waren, beschloss ich die Tour nach Tag 1 abzubrechen. Aber es wird einen zweiten Anlauf geben!

Los ging es am Donnerstag um 08:30 in Neustadt am Bahnhof. Mein Gepäck bestand aus einem 1,5kg schweren Zelt, welches ich am Lenker befestigte und etwa 10kg Gepäck auf dem Rücken. Darin befand sich 1,5 Liter Wasser, Nahrung für einen Tag, Kleidung, Schlafsack, Kocher und was eben sonst noch benötigt wird. Mit den 10kg kam ich erstaunlich gut zurecht. Da nervte das Zelt am Lenker schon wesentlich mehr.

So sah das Ganze dann aus:




WP_20140619_001 von roeb2k6 auf Flickr

Die erste nennenswerte Erhebung hatte passenderweise auch den Namen Luchsenkopf. Gut das ich mein LUCHS dabei hatte J




WP_20140619_003 von roeb2k6 auf Flickr

Die ersten Trails machten auch schon einen sehr guten Eindruck. Ganz allgemein ging es sehr viel auf Trails bergauf und bergab, ein paar Forstwege und wenig Asphalt. Das was sich wohl jeder Biker wünscht J




WP_20140619_004 von roeb2k6 auf Flickr





WP_20140619_005 von roeb2k6 auf Flickr





WP_20140619_014 von roeb2k6 auf Flickr





WP_20140619_021 von roeb2k6 auf Flickr

Natürlich gab es auch eine Menge Treppen und Spitzkehren. Ich vermute ich bin am Tag allein 20 gute Spitzkehren gefahren und etwa 5 Treppen. Es wäre wohl für @Optimizer ein wahrer Traum gewesen. Leider finde ich leider nur das eine „Treppenbild“




WP_20140619_015 von roeb2k6 auf Flickr

Das war dann zum Schluss der höchste Punkt meiner ersten Etappe mitgeplanten 46km und 1600hm. 




WP_20140619_024 von roeb2k6 auf Flickr

Leider kamen durch den Abbruch nochmal rund 35km dazu um zur nächsten Bahnstation zu kommen, damit ich nach Neustadt zurückfahren konnte.

Fazit: Die nördlichen Vogesen sind ein Traum für jeden Biker, viele Pfade, wenig Menschen unterwegs. Jedoch sollte man nicht den Fehler machen sich komplett auf die Technik zu verlassen 

Zum Abschluss noch einmal Panorama J




WP_20140619_012 von roeb2k6 auf Flickr


----------



## Teufelstisch (20. Juni 2014)

roeb schrieb:


> Leider kamen durch den Abbruch nochmal rund 35km dazu um zur nächsten Bahnstation zu kommen, damit ich nach Neustadt zurückfahren konnte.


 
Schöner Bericht und Eindrücke! Und ein wenig Grinsen kann ich mir als überzeugter Landkartenorientierer und DschiPiieÄss-Skeptiker dann doch nicht verkneifen...! 

Niederbronn (am Grand Wintersberg) hat übrigens auch nen Bahnhof (umsteigen nach Wissembourg in Haguenau). Im Elsass ist man aber leider von nem Stundentakt auch sehr weit entfernt...


----------



## roeb (20. Juni 2014)

Würde die franz. Bahn nicht streiken, dann gänge das


----------



## Teufelstisch (20. Juni 2014)

Achso. Kommt halt immer alles zusammen. Aber was wiederum wäre ein Franzose, der grade mal nicht streikt...?!  Haste dir dann aber echt nicht überlegt, halt ne Landkarte zu kaufen - und die anderen beiden Tagen die Gegend ein wenig selbst zu erkunden? Hattest alles zum Überleben dabei - und nur weil das Navi streikt, fährste wieder heim...!? Echt erschreckend, diese Abhängigkeit der Leute von diesen elektronischen Hirnkrücken...!


----------



## NorwegianWood (20. Juni 2014)

roeb schrieb:


> Jedoch sollte man nicht den Fehler machen sich komplett auf die Technik zu verlassen





Teufelstisch schrieb:


> Hattest alles zum Überleben dabei - und nur weil das Navi streikt, fährste wieder heim...!? Echt erschreckend, diese Abhängigkeit der Leute von diesen elektronischen Hirnkrücken...!



Selbstversorger   - wohl eher Selbsterkenntnis!? 

Selbst denken stribt aus .. sich mit Problemen auseinandersetzen wohl auch - zum Glück konntest Du deine animalischen Urinstinkte nutzen um wieder zum Bahnhof zu finden (etwa per Handy-App)? - mal ehrlich, nächstes Mal besser auf der Couch bleiben und erst mal das hier lesen:
http://www.amazon.de/Die-überlistete-Wildnis-Hans-Otto-Meissner/dp/B0000BSLR5


----------



## roeb (20. Juni 2014)

Mir geht es nicht drum in der Wildnis zu überleben oder mich mit dem Kompass von A nach B durch zuschlagen. Wer das möchte, bitte sehr. Genauso wenig hatte ich Interesse da dran Auf Forstwegen und Straße durch die Vogesen zu kommen. Sicher ist es eine Option sich ne Karte an der nächsten Ecke zu holen und dann aller paar Kreuzungen (und Pfad gibts dort reichlich) drauf zu schauen. Leider bringt mir das nun mal nicht den gewünschten Spaß. Aber da kann ja jeder seine Überzeugung und Präferenzen haben.

Vielleicht um nochmal ein was hervorzuheben: Das sollte kein Trip werden wo ich Würme ausgrabe und Wurzeln esse und irgendwie ans Ziel komme. Da einzig "besondere" war wohl die Idee in nem Zelt zu schlafen und das auch mitzunehmen.


----------



## NorwegianWood (20. Juni 2014)

War nur Spaß - ist eh OT .. die Idee war doch gut!


----------



## Teufelstisch (20. Juni 2014)

Schön. Sollte von meiner Seite jedenfalls keine ernsthafte Kritik sein, sondern ist nur ein wenig spöttische Schadenfreude (weil's halt ein allgegenwärtiges, generelles Phänomen ist, welches auch bis in den tiefsten Wald hineinreicht)!  Für mich macht halt grade das Orientieren und Selberentdecken einen großen Reiz des MTB'en in der Natur aus. Könnte mir nicht vorstellen, mich mal von nem Navi wie ein Bikezombie durch den Wald lotsen zu lassen.  Aber eben - jeder, so, wie er möchte!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quente (20. Juni 2014)

... bei der Vielzahl an Wegen im Pfälzerwald und den Vogesen ist ein GPS eine sinnvolle Ergänzung zu den Topo Wanderkarten um das Rad am rollen zu halten...


----------



## Fibbs79 (20. Juni 2014)

Teufelstisch schrieb:


> Dochdoch, der für so Sachen notwendige Grad an Beklopptheit ist bei mir jedenfalls ausreichend vorhanden.  Leider ist der innere Schweinehund (grade was den Schlaf betrifft) in letzter Zeit stärker. Oder die Stimmung / das Wetter passt dann nicht, morgens zu kalt, zu weite Wege usw. Ich mach ja quasi alle meine Fotos ausschließlich unterwegs auf meinen Touren.



Kommt mir bekannt vor.
Der Schweinehund besiegt mich schon über ein Jahr, bei dem Vorhaben nachts einmal auf den Luitpoldturm zu radeln ...
Wir sollten da mal zusammen einen Termin vereinbaren


----------



## steffenhummel (20. Juni 2014)

Bin zwar nicht geradelt aber nachts war ich schonmal auf dem Luitpoldturm, leider eine sehr starke Lichtverschmutzung und leider auch nicht komplett wolkenlos aber für den ersten Versuch fand ich es schon nicht schlecht. Termin würde ich spontan ausmachen je nach Wetterlage. Bei Neumond und sternenklarer Nacht können wir uns gern nochmal auf dem Luitpoldturm treffen. Hab da noch 1-2 Ideen.


----------



## Hardtail94 (21. Juni 2014)

Mal wieder in Trippstadt gewesen und bisschen die Airtime genutzt


----------



## Bjoern_U. (21. Juni 2014)

Hardtail94 schrieb:


>


Kinderplanung schon abgeschlossen ? 
Haltung sieht etwas komisch aus


----------



## saturno (21. Juni 2014)

da macht man sich doch heute keine gedanken darüber.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teufelstisch (21. Juni 2014)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Wir sollten da mal zusammen einen Termin vereinbaren


 
Termin ist meistens schwierig, weil ja auch vor allem das Wetter und die Stimmung passen muss. Nix ist nerviger als vergebliche Anläufe - wenn's dann doch nicht gepasst hat (derzeit isses ja auch reines Wolkenlotto). Evtl. ging ja auch ne Abendfahrt auf den Turm und Nachts retour. Mal schauen! Wer ne Idee oder was vor hat, kann's ja ankündigen, vielleicht passt's dann ja!


----------



## steffenhummel (22. Juni 2014)

Jemand zufällig Lust heut Abend paar Sterne zu fotografieren? Ich würde wenn die Wolkenlage so bleibt heute Abend so um 23 Uhr vom Ahlmühlparkplatz auf die Münz laufen und da mal mein Glück probieren. Wenn jemand Lust hat und mit will einfach hier schreiben oder direkt per PN.


----------



## Teufelstisch (22. Juni 2014)

Lust wär da, bin aber zu ausgepowert von den 95 km heute. Mit klarem Himmel könnte's auch schwierig werden, da doch ziemlich viel Schleiergewölk umherzieht. Ich versuch's die Woche wohl mal mit nem Sonnenuntergang hinterm Drachenfels (mit Blick vom Heidenberg aus). 

Gestern Abend:


----------



## Hardtail94 (25. Juni 2014)

Wer's noch nicht gesehen hat:
verdammt geiler Streifen aus der Pfalz 
Auch wenn die beiden eig. keine Werbung nötig haben 

"


----------



## Bjoern_U. (25. Juni 2014)

gestern die aus beruflichen Gründen leider selten gewordene Chance einer Feierabend Trailrunde im Heimatrevier genutzt


----------



## Teufelstisch (26. Juni 2014)

Sommerabend im Wasgau:













Wurde aber ganz schnell ganz schön lausig kalt auf dem Weg zurück zum Auto...


----------



## Radde (26. Juni 2014)

Hardtail94 schrieb:


> verdammt geiler Streifen aus der Pfalz
> "



Hachja sowas kommt raus wenn man sich die Film-elite nach Hause einläd  Die 3 heissesten Tage des Jahres ordentlich genutzt, während bei ihm zuhause im Ruhrgebiet die Welt unterging. Jetzt hat die Bügelmaschine aber mal wieder Pause, nach knapp 3 Monaten Hardtailloser Zeit ist nun der Nachfolger fertig:








http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/69264

joah und noch ein paar Bilder der letzten Zeit:




















offtopic:


----------



## Teufelstisch (28. Juni 2014)

Ruhekissen:





Mit der lang anhaltenden Trockenheit...





... isses ja nun vorerst mal vorbei:


----------



## steffenhummel (28. Juni 2014)

Geile Gewitterzelle, super eingefangen 

Ich war mal wieder Nachts unterwegs, Teufelstisch + Milchstraße


----------



## Bjoern_U. (2. Juli 2014)

von gestern 
auf der Suche nach "neuen" und wieder vergessenen Trails  







und heute im nordbayrischen Arbeitsexil auf 30km immerhin 128 hm gemacht.... da träume ich von den Pfälzer Trails !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bjoern_U. (5. Juli 2014)

ganz oben hat es auch bei uns Gipfelkreuze !! 
(635m )


----------



## Teufelstisch (5. Juli 2014)

Abstecher auf die Sickinger Höhe (solange noch nicht geerntet worden ist):





Das unbeständige Sommerwetter bringt immerhin recht oft farbenfrohe Abende zustande:





Vogelschutz am Luchsfelsen:





Und etwas Elsass-Idylle:


----------



## steffenhummel (6. Juli 2014)

Nun ist auch mein Bild endlich fertig geworden weswegen ich eigentlich zum Teufelstisch bin, wollte zum ersten mal Startrails machen. Bin eigentlich ganz zufrieden damit.
Was haltet ihr davon?


----------



## Fibbs79 (6. Juli 2014)

Genial.
wie lange hast du belichtet?


----------



## steffenhummel (6. Juli 2014)

Danke, sind 50 Aufnahmen a 1ner Minute, danach in Photoshop überlagert.


----------



## Optimizer (7. Juli 2014)

Wo kommt den die Beleuchtung des Felsens rechtsunten her? Ich wusste nicht, dass er beleuchtet wird!?!?


----------



## saturno (7. Juli 2014)

unglaublich, was die neuen bikelampen so alles beleuchten können......



top bild


----------



## steffenhummel (7. Juli 2014)

Saturno hat es gut erkannt. Da es Neumond war und der Tisch sonst total im dunkeln gelegen hätte, bin ich links um die Steine und habe mit meiner Taschenlampe etwas nachgeholfen.


----------



## Teufelstisch (7. Juli 2014)

@steffenhummel -  - besonders die Rotation um den perspektivisch passenden Himmelsnordpol macht's perfekt!

Da schien noch die Sonntags-Sonne:





Von dort aus auch gutes Timing mit der Abfahrt, kurz vorm Eintreffen am Parkplatz kam dann auch das Gewitter, mit ner ordentlichen Schütte:





Regen soll es diese Woche ja auch mehr als genug geben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (7. Juli 2014)

kennt dich der Lokführer eigentlich schon


----------



## Teufelstisch (7. Juli 2014)

Die (sind mehrere) kennen mich inzwischen, zumindest vom regelmäßigen Sehen.  Einer davon grüßt als auch gerne mal mit nem kurzen Pfiff.


----------



## Kelme (7. Juli 2014)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> kennt dich der Lokführer eigentlich schon


Der stoppt immer kurz am Fotospot. Lässt ihn aussteigen - Bild machen und weiter geht die Fahrt


----------



## Fibbs79 (7. Juli 2014)

Praktische Sache bei dem Wetter.


----------



## Teufelstisch (7. Juli 2014)

Bei deeem Wetter aussteigen...? Nein Danke...!  Die Nachmittags-Pendelfahrt war auch übrigens deutlich voller besetzt als sonst - was auch mit dem Wetter zu tun gehabt haben könnte!


----------



## Joshua60 (7. Juli 2014)

Gesendet von meinem HTC Desire S mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Zimbo (7. Juli 2014)

steffenhummel schrieb:


>



Wusst ich doch, dass sich die ganze Welt nur um die Pfalz dreht!


----------



## Teufelstisch (11. Juli 2014)

Einer der Schwarzbachtalstörche:





Der eh schon relativ durchwachsene Sommer wurde nun leider völlig hinfortgespült; es regiert vorerst die elektrisierende Waschküche...









...mal sehen, vielleicht fahr ich morgen Abend bei ähnlich brodeligem Wetter mal auf den Luitpoldturm.


----------



## steffenhummel (15. Juli 2014)

Tolle Blitze, super eingefangen.

Hier noch eins von letzter Woche, habs gerade noch so in die Weinberge geschafft.


----------



## Laerry (15. Juli 2014)

Auch in den Südstaaten ist man wohl vor Esca nicht sicher...


----------



## mauskadaver (16. Juli 2014)

Ach wie schää is mei Palz !!!!


----------



## steffenhummel (17. Juli 2014)

Sommerlicht auf der Neuscharfeneck.


----------



## mauskadaver (17. Juli 2014)

....um Hofstätten herum


----------



## Hardtail94 (18. Juli 2014)

Gestern Abend aufm dem Zeppelinturm gen Nordwesten


----------



## Optimizer (18. Juli 2014)

Gestern abend in der Pfalz....allles scchhööööönnnn laaaangsaaammm angegangen:


----------



## Waldfabi (18. Juli 2014)

Opti, ich will auch einen ausgerenkten Lendenwirbel !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Optimizer (18. Juli 2014)

Waldfabi schrieb:


> Opti, ich will auch einen ausgerenkten Lendenwirbel !!


Dann kauf dir erst mal ein Fatbike!


----------



## el Zimbo (18. Juli 2014)

Respekt, Opti!
So langsam muss man erst mal fahren können!!!


----------



## orangerauch (19. Juli 2014)

@Optimizer: nice! ich erkenne deine Winterkehre wieder, oder?


----------



## orangerauch (19. Juli 2014)

Teufelstisch schrieb:


> Da schien noch die Sonntags-Sonne:
> 
> 
> Von dort aus auch gutes Timing mit der Abfahrt, kurz vorm Eintreffen am Parkplatz kam dann auch das Gewitter, mit ner ordentlichen Schütte:
> ...



@Teufelstisch: wo fahren bei euch denn noch so schöne alte Schnienenbusse rum?
da macht ja das bahnshutteln noch richtig Spaß!


----------



## Laerry (19. Juli 2014)

Dürfte die Wieslauterbahn sein:

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wieslauterbahn


----------



## Optimizer (19. Juli 2014)

orangerauch schrieb:


> @Optimizer: nice! ich erkenne deine Winterkehre wieder, oder?


Genau!


----------



## Teufelstisch (19. Juli 2014)

orangerauch schrieb:


> @Teufelstisch
> da macht ja das bahnshutteln noch richtig Spaß!


 
@Laerry hat ja schon die richtige Info geliefert.  Der Esslinger fährt immer Samstags 2x von Karlsruhe über Landau nach Bundenthal und Sonntags vormittags hin, mit ner Pendelfahrt nach Hinterweidenthal Ost am Nachmittag und Abends wieder retour nach Karlsruhe. Bietet sich daher auch wirklich gut als nostalgisches Shuttle bei ner One-Way-Tour durch den Wasgau an!


----------



## Optimizer (20. Juli 2014)

Am Donnerstag noch fett, gestern schon wieder ganz schmal und mit neuer Mütze unterwegs:









Na...wer von den Ortsansässigen hat die Location erkannt?


----------



## Teufelstisch (20. Juli 2014)

@Optimizer - Ich; war aber zu einfach dieses Mal!  Schicke Mütze, passt zum Rennrad!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Patzgen (20. Juli 2014)

Heit mo die Achs geschmeert...


----------



## steffenhummel (21. Juli 2014)

Noch eins von der Neuscharfeneck. 

Nochmal ein anderes Thema.. gibt es den hier im Forum jemand der Lust hätte mal als Person mit Bike vor meiner Kamera zu stehen? Ich möchte gern meine Landschaftsbilder irgendwie mit der Mountainbike Sache verbinden. Jedoch habe ich noch keine konkrete Bildidee im Kopf und wollte erstmal fragen ob da jemand prinzipiell Interesse hätte?


----------



## el Zimbo (21. Juli 2014)

@ steffenhummel:
Machst du das auch beruflich? Deine Bilder toppen auch die bisher besten Locals!!!


----------



## Fibbs79 (21. Juli 2014)

steffenhummel schrieb:


> Noch eins von der Neuscharfeneck.
> 
> Nochmal ein anderes Thema.. gibt es den hier im Forum jemand der Lust hätte mal als Person mit Bike vor meiner Kamera zu stehen? Ich möchte gern meine Landschaftsbilder irgendwie mit der Mountainbike Sache verbinden. Jedoch habe ich noch keine konkrete Bildidee im Kopf und wollte erstmal fragen ob da jemand prinzipiell Interesse hätte?



Ich melde mich mal freiwillig


----------



## Kelme (21. Juli 2014)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Ich melde mich mal freiwillig


Posterboy


----------



## haekel72 (21. Juli 2014)

Hi, also ich würde mich und meine Bikes auch zur Verfügung stellen. Da ich eh meistens Alleine fahre wäre das auch für mich mal Schön ein Paar Schöne Bilder zu besitzen^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Optimizer (21. Juli 2014)

Ich würd mich auch zur Verfügung stellen....wobei, mein eines Rad sieht man nicht, weil es zum schmal ist und das andere ist bestimmt zu fett und passt nicht ins Bild...


----------



## Quente (21. Juli 2014)

... mein Rad passt auf`s Bild ich nicht...


----------



## Teufelstisch (21. Juli 2014)

@steffenhummel - da ich auf meinen Fototouren eh immer mit dem Bike unterwegs bin, kann ich mich wenn man sich dann evtl. bald mal trifft zur Not auch als Statist ins epische Bild stellen... 

Da du's ansprichst - gilt von meiner Seite natürlich auch; wer mal Lust auf sowas hat und ausdrücklich nicht genervt ist, wenn für das ein oder andere Foto immer wieder mal und dann auch mal für ne längere Weile angehalten und rumgeknipst wird... 

Bei nem längeren Zwischenstop zum Abkühlen am Lagerweiher ging's auch mal wieder ein wenig auf Libellenjagd:


----------



## Hardtail94 (21. Juli 2014)

steffenhummel schrieb:


> Noch eins von der Neuscharfeneck.
> 
> Nochmal ein anderes Thema.. gibt es den hier im Forum jemand der Lust hätte mal als Person mit Bike vor meiner Kamera zu stehen? Ich möchte gern meine Landschaftsbilder irgendwie mit der Mountainbike Sache verbinden. Jedoch habe ich noch keine konkrete Bildidee im Kopf und wollte erstmal fragen ob da jemand prinzipiell Interesse hätte?



Würde mich auch melden, bin zu 90% alleine unterwegs, da freut man sich über Fotos 
Bin jedoch recht bergablastig unterwegs...


----------



## steffenhummel (22. Juli 2014)

@el Zimbo: danke, ne ich mache das als Hobby erst seit einem Jahr, bin eigentlich Student. 

Mit so vielen freiwilligen Opfern habe ich nicht gerechnet, danke  Euch allen gerecht zu werden wird schwierig, aber ich wollte mich auch mal an normalen Bike Bilder probieren, ich habe das zwar noch nie gemacht aber learning by doing...

Wäre cool wenn ihr mir eventuell per Mail oder PM schreiben könntet, woher ihr kommt bzw. was ihr so fahrt (Hardtail,Enduro ...) und ob ihr vielleicht schon eine Bildidee habt. Ich muss dazu sagen das ich selbst im Moment kein Bike fahren kann und deshalb alles zu Fuß erreichen müsste. Eine Idee die ich habe ist z.B. auf dem Förlenbergfels bei Sonnenuntergang jemand mit Bike im Vordergrund abzubilden. 

@Optimizer auch dein Fat Bike finde ich irgendwie spannend, sieht einfach geil aus.

Aber auch an nem schönen Singletrail oder Downhill Spot würde ich mich gern mal versuchen, vielleicht kennt ihr da ja schon was passendes. Habe im nächsten Monat ein klein wenig Zeit und könnte da auch 2-3 Sachen ausprobieren. Ich kann aber nichts versprechen wie die Bilder werden da ich bisher ausschließlich Landschaft fotografiert habe. 

Schreibt mir doch aber einfach mal ob ihr noch Lust habt und wie es zeitlich bei euch aussieht. Freu mich auf eure Nachrichten. 

Gruß Steffen


----------



## 3 Steps Ahead (22. Juli 2014)

Wettereck aufm Förleberg. Weit davon entfernt ein technisch gutes Foto zu sein, aber es is meins


----------



## skys (24. Juli 2014)

schöner Plattbauch
- für mich hier mit einer der schönsten Threads


----------



## haekel72 (24. Juli 2014)

Trau Dich!


----------



## mauskadaver (24. Juli 2014)

Föhrlenberg heute.....als ich ankam isser grad runnergehubsd !!!!


----------



## 3 Steps Ahead (25. Juli 2014)

mauskadaver schrieb:


> Föhrlenberg heute.....als ich ankam isser grad runnergehubsd !!!!Anhang anzeigen 307960


Do unne is mei Heisl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Optimizer (25. Juli 2014)




----------



## Ripman (25. Juli 2014)

Oh Mann, wenn isch Euer Bildscher immer sehe ... mer kennt glatt neidisch werre.


----------



## steffenhummel (25. Juli 2014)

Nachts am Lämmerfels unterwegs gewesen. Ganz schön schwierig zu nehmen das Teil.


----------



## HanzzOr (26. Juli 2014)

Super Bild/er


----------



## Optimizer (27. Juli 2014)




----------



## Bjoern_U. (27. Juli 2014)

von der Freitag Feierabendrunde
@Eckkopf








kurz vor Schluss


----------



## samafa (27. Juli 2014)

Optimizer
So en Radlträger wäre für euch auch nicht schlecht


----------



## Patzgen (27. Juli 2014)

Blick über Frankenstein.


----------



## AlexMC (27. Juli 2014)

Bei Lambrecht rum:





















Da muß ich nochmal üben:






Und hier auch:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Laerry (27. Juli 2014)

Hat der oben mit den Treppen ne Markierung?


----------



## NewK (27. Juli 2014)

@Bjoern_U. 

Schöne Aufnahmen!
Die dicke Wolke auf dem 1. Foto hatte ich auch gesehen 
Hattest Du (besonders bei dem 3. Foto) ein Stativ verwendet?


----------



## AlexMC (27. Juli 2014)

@Laerry   Roter Balken glaube ich. Auf Bild 3 ist der Stein der Zusammenarbeit.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (27. Juli 2014)

NewK schrieb:


> @Bjoern_U.
> 
> Schöne Aufnahmen!
> Die dicke Wolke auf dem 1. Foto hatte ich auch gesehen
> Hattest Du (besonders bei dem 3. Foto) ein Stativ verwendet?


Die ersten beiden sind Freihand, das Dritte dann mit einem kleinen Stativ. 30s schaffe ich nach einem fast 9h Arbeitstag, knapp 1,5h Auto fahren und ner Feierabendrunde mit ~900hm nicht mehr still zu halten


----------



## HeavyBiker (29. Juli 2014)

4. Lauf SDC in Winnenden... Sektionstraining


----------



## trail_desire (29. Juli 2014)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> 4. Lauf SDC in Winnenden... Sektionstraining


Der Steuerkopf scheint irgendwie schief zu sein.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hardtail94 (29. Juli 2014)

Mal bissl rollen lassen


----------



## zena (30. Juli 2014)

ein ganz normales Bike-Wochenende in der Pfalz 

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/10808679/FTT-Trailer.mp4


----------



## tommybgoode (30. Juli 2014)

Optimizer schrieb:


>



Neue Felgen? Ist das in Trippstadt?


----------



## Optimizer (30. Juli 2014)

Ja. Ja.


----------



## tommybgoode (30. Juli 2014)

Schau ich mir am WE mal an. Da haben wir ja das gleiche Ziel.
Trippstadt mit dem Fatty finde ich auch krass


----------



## Teufelstisch (30. Juli 2014)

Krokodil gesichtet!





Ein weiteres Baudenkmal verschwindet:


----------



## Klatta (31. Juli 2014)

Gestern mal wieder den "Kamelfelsen" besucht.


----------



## samafa (31. Juli 2014)

@Teufelstisch,
ist des net a altes Hotel in PS???


----------



## Teufelstisch (31. Juli 2014)

@samafa - Richtig; das Hotel Matheis in Bahnhofsnähe, ggüb. der neuen Alten Post. Ein heftig diskutiertes Politikum in der Stadt. Das "Forum" Alte Post ist auch der Grund, warum der schöne Bau letztlich für teuer Geld abgerissen werden soll - damit der Blick frei wird... 

Am Saarbach in Fischbach:





Große Flattermänner (Kaisermantel) unterwegs derzeit:


----------



## samafa (1. August 2014)

wenn ich überleg was da als für Auto gestanden haben und wieviele Leute da ein und ausgegangen sind, ist das ein trauriger Abschluß für solch ein Gebäude.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teufelstisch (3. August 2014)

Aber halt auch eine völlig typische Handlungsweise der Pirmasenser Stadtspitze. Was die Bomben damals nicht schafften, ebnen OB und Stadtrat ein... 

Den F-Weg hoch zur Bärenhöhle:





Um Rodalben herum hat es aber wirklich extrem gewütet; da sind an manchen Stellen regelrechte Canyons enstanden. An der kleinen Brücke über die Rodalb am Ende des Clauser Tals wurde auch ne Menge Sand und Gehölz angeschwemmt.

Und noch ein wenig Feuerwerk:


----------



## Optimizer (5. August 2014)

Das hier hab ich heut extra für @Teufelstisch geknipst. Mal gespannt, ob er weiß, wo das ist...


----------



## Teufelstisch (5. August 2014)

hmmm... ich glaub, schon mal an so nem "Stengel" vorbeigekommen zu sein - aber ne konkrete Erinnerung hab ich nicht. Haste noch nen Tipp?


----------



## Teufelstisch (5. August 2014)

Doppelposting...


----------



## Optimizer (6. August 2014)

Das ist der einzige echte Hinkelstein/Menhir direkt bei PS.


----------



## Teufelstisch (6. August 2014)

Ich musste dann doch recherchieren... Bin mir aber auch immer noch nicht wirklich sicher, ob ich da vor Jahren wirklich mal knapp dran vorbei bin, als ich das Horbachtal mal etwas genauer erkundet hatte. Auf jeden Fall Danke für die Anregung; da werd ich nächstens mal vorbeischauen!


----------



## steffenhummel (7. August 2014)

Das Feuerwerk gefällt mir. 

Noch mal eins mit dem Tele vom Lämmerfels aus. Kann mir jemand von euch sagen wie der Fels links im Vordergrund heißt?


----------



## Teufelstisch (7. August 2014)

Vorne links: Braut und Bräutigam 
relativ direkt am übernächsten Hang dahinter, kaum sichtbar: Bubenfels
links am Bildrand angeknabbert: Galgenfels
vorne rechts versteckt: Teil des Wachtfelsens


----------



## Fibbs79 (8. August 2014)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DonCamilllo (10. August 2014)

Lambrecht by night.
Nightrides mache ich bestimmt nicht mehr alleine. Überall knackts und raschelts im Wald  Da kriegt man ja Angst wie ein 10jähriger im Keller ohne Licht 






Kommend vom Drachenfels


----------



## Teufelstisch (11. August 2014)

Ich werde ihn nicht vermissen, diesen völlig unbeständigen und total durchnässten (Un)Sommer 2014...


----------



## Bjoern_U. (11. August 2014)

Am Sonntag dem neuen Trikot  mal seine neue Heimat gezeigt, den Pfälzer Dschungel irgendwo bei DÜW 








zum Glück isses nicht überall so zugewachsen wie auf einem meiner Lieblingshometrails


----------



## Kelme (12. August 2014)

Aus dem lokalen Wald




Kleintier
by kelme_sis, on Flickr




Ich denk mal drüber nach
by kelme_sis, on Flickr


----------



## Radler-01 (12. August 2014)

das sieht ja nach Herbst aus...


----------



## Kelme (12. August 2014)

radler-01 schrieb:


> das sieht ja nach Herbst aus...


Bei uns im Wald sind die ersten verfärbten Blätter zu sehen. Am Baum und nicht auf dem Boden. Ich schwör!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bjoern_U. (12. August 2014)

Kelme schrieb:


> Bei uns im Wald sind die ersten verfärbten Blätter zu sehen. Am Baum und nicht auf dem Boden. Ich schwör!


nach SIS ist der Sommer eben rum !


----------



## Bumble (12. August 2014)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> Am Sonntag dem neuen Trikot  mal seine neue Heimat gezeigt, den Pfälzer Dschungel irgendwo bei DÜW



Dieses stark figurbetonende Stück Stoff hab ich mir ganz bewusst verkniffen 

Aber du kannst das tragen


----------



## Fibbs79 (12. August 2014)

Ich hab mir mal die FR Version geordert. Ob ich es bekomme ???


----------



## Bumble (12. August 2014)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Ich hab mir mal die FR Version geordert. Ob ich es bekomme ???


Wo gibt's die denn ?


----------



## Fibbs79 (12. August 2014)




----------



## Bjoern_U. (12. August 2014)

Bumble schrieb:


> Dieses stark figurbetonende Stück Stoff hab ich mir ganz bewusst verkniffen
> 
> Aber du kannst das tragen


naja auch nur im Schatten und auf handverlesenen Bildern 
es könnte etwas weiter geschnitten sein.....
ich sehe es als Ansporn bei nächsten SIS besser reinzupassen


----------



## Bumble (12. August 2014)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> ich sehe es als Ansporn bei nächsten SIS besser reinzupassen



Du weisst aber schon dass wir jedes Jahr n gutes Stück älter werden ? Solche Vorhaben sind so alt wie......was weiss ich , auf jeden Fall sind se alt und klappen nie


----------



## Bumble (12. August 2014)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


>



Danke, das Altherrendickbauchshirt würd ich dann auch nehmen


----------



## Bjoern_U. (12. August 2014)

Bumble schrieb:


> Du weisst aber schon dass wir jedes Jahr n gutes Stück älter werden ? Solche Vorhaben sind so alt wie......was weiss ich , auf jeden Fall sind se alt und klappen nie


nein, du kannst mir diese Illusion nicht nehmen.....


----------



## steffenhummel (13. August 2014)

Endlich mal wieder einen Sonnenuntergang erwischt - Burgruine Drachenfels


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## samafa (13. August 2014)

@fibbs,
wie fallen den die Größen Im Freeriderdesign aus...
Kann man es mit Fox Freerider vergleichen???


----------



## samafa (13. August 2014)

@Kelme,
bei uns fängt es auch schon an das sich die Blätter verfärben.Auf der B48 zwischen Jo-X und abfahrt nach Leimen steht eine Buche die ist schon komplett goldfarbend.
Vielleicht wird es ja was mit dem "Indian Summer" im Pfälzer Wald


----------



## Optimizer (13. August 2014)

Heute im Regenwald unterwegs gewesen:




Schäden der Unwetter der letzten Tage:




Baumtumor:




Wasgau-Gewitterfront:


----------



## orangerauch (13. August 2014)

neid! Ich wünscht ich hätt heut auch im neblichen Saagenwald unterwegs sein können...


----------



## Kelme (13. August 2014)

Langsamer unterwegs sein führt zu anderen Bildern. Heute von der Mittwochswanderung.




Schichtenmodell by kelme_sis, on Flickr




Gegenwelle by kelme_sis, on Flickr


----------



## el Zimbo (13. August 2014)

Kann dein Foto keine Farbe, wenn du zu langsam knipst?


----------



## Kelme (13. August 2014)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Kann dein Foto keine Farbe, wenn du zu langsam knipst?


Bunt ist gerade aus .


----------



## el Zimbo (13. August 2014)

Ist Aus das neue In?


----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (13. August 2014)

samafa schrieb:


> @fibbs,
> wie fallen den die Größen Im Freeriderdesign aus...
> Kann man es mit Fox Freerider vergleichen???


 
Also die Freeride von Owaya fallen ca. 1 Nr kleiner aus als die Normalen. Normal trage ich L bei den Freeride reicht M.
Mit Protektor drunter wirds dann aber eng


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## samafa (14. August 2014)

Äh dumm frag,
wenn ich XL in den Fox Freeride habe kann ich dann XL für das SIS nehmen????


----------



## Teufelstisch (14. August 2014)

Haben wir April oder August...?!





Reicht es so langsam denn nicht mal wieder mit ständigem Regen, dunklen Wolken und kühlen Temperaturen...? Haben wir dafür nicht den ganzen Herbst und Winter lang zeit...?


----------



## guru39 (15. August 2014)

Teufelstisch schrieb:


> ....
> 
> Reicht es so langsam denn nicht mal wieder mit ständigem Regen, dunklen Wolken und kühlen Temperaturen...?



...und dann noch diese Kontrollen......


----------



## sp00n82 (15. August 2014)

Hast du wieder Obst von Bäumen gepflückt?


----------



## Teufelstisch (15. August 2014)

Die Cops wollten doch bestimmt nur mal probefahren...?! Petrus jedenfalls gehört für diesen August eindeutig in den Bau!

Heute immerhin mit etwas Farbe:


----------



## Hardtail94 (17. August 2014)

In Beerfelden mal ein wenig Gummi gelassen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rmfausi (18. August 2014)

Hardtail94 schrieb:


> In Beerfelden mal ein wenig Gummi gelassen


Hi Hardtail94, wenn du die Straße weiter hoch fährst/schiebst kommen auch noch andere schöne Sachen.  Ich war gestern auch dort und meine dich gesehen zu haben. Ich fahre ein schwarz rotes Torque EX. Gestern fand ich die Bedingungen sehr gut, nach dem fanzen Regen in der letzten Zeit sowieso. Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Radler-01 (18. August 2014)

sodele: geschenkt - gesäubert - gefahren...










Neue Reifen, Züge, Kette und Bremsbeläge - jetzt bin ich nur noch auf der Suche nach einem passenden Lenkerband...


----------



## Laerry (18. August 2014)

Teufelstisch schrieb:


> Haben wir April oder August...?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mitnichten, ich hab eher das Gefühl, es wird immer schlechter....


----------



## Kelme (18. August 2014)

radler-01 schrieb:


> sodele: geschenkt - gesäubert - gefahren...
> 
> Neue Reifen, Züge, Kette und Bremsbeläge - jetzt bin ich nur noch auf der Suche nach einem passenden Lenkerband...


Ein hübsches Rad . Das ist eine 2x6-Schaltung, richtig?
Lenkerband: Entweder als Farbtupfer das Rot von den Dekorstreifen, oder eben die Rahmenfarbe.


----------



## Optimizer (18. August 2014)

radler-01 schrieb:


> sodele: geschenkt - gesäubert - gefahren...
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 314433
> ...



 Endlich ein vernünftiges Rad für dich!!!

Edith: Ich hab von Lizardskins ein seht taugliches Lenkerband, welches auch gut dämpft.


----------



## pat23 (18. August 2014)

@Optimizer 
Na, nach deinen Treppenfahrten am B-Hof noch eingekehrt oder gleich heimgeradelt? 

PS: Dein Rad macht echt was her wenn man es mal in echt sieht


----------



## Optimizer (18. August 2014)

B-Hof. Wo hast du mich bzw. Uns gesehen?


----------



## MrMapei (18. August 2014)

Kelme schrieb:


> Lenkerband: Entweder als Farbtupfer das Rot von den Dekorstreifen, oder eben die Rahmenfarbe.


Für so ein Rad geht nur klassisch schwarz


----------



## Optimizer (18. August 2014)

Gestern in der Stadt...


----------



## Kelme (18. August 2014)

Gestern am Waldrand ...



RR_Bild_20140817 by kelme_sis, on Flickr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radler-01 (18. August 2014)

Kelme schrieb:


> Ein hübsches Rad . Das ist eine 2x6-Schaltung, richtig?
> Lenkerband: Entweder als Farbtupfer das Rot von den Dekorstreifen, oder eben die Rahmenfarbe.



richtig - 12 Vitesse;  gedanklich war ich auch schon bei dem Weinrot, das wird aber wahrscheinlich schwierig...



Optimizer schrieb:


> Endlich ein vernünftiges Rad für dich!!!
> 
> Edith: Ich hab von Lizardskins ein seht taugliches Lenkerband, welches auch gut dämpft.



 - Danke für den Tip, wenn´s die passende Farbe gibt ist es in der engeren Wahl, da vertrau´ ich dem Spezialist für gebogene Lenker .


----------



## pat23 (18. August 2014)

@Optimizer
Sind so gegen halb sechs vom B-Hof mitm Kinderwagen die "Straße" nach Ruppertsweiler runtergelaufen. Hab dich vorher schon aufm Parkplatz ein paar Runden drehen gesehen. Als wir dann losgelaufen sind bist du oberhalb vom Parkplatz die Treppen runtergerauscht.


----------



## Radler-01 (18. August 2014)

@Kelme: Das Verhältnis Deiner Räder mit kleinen zu großen Radgrößen ändert sich gerade, wenn ich mir die letzten Bilder so betrachte


----------



## Hardtail94 (18. August 2014)

rmfausi schrieb:


> Hi Hardtail94, wenn du die Straße weiter hoch fährst/schiebst kommen auch noch andere schöne Sachen.  Ich war gestern auch dort und meine dich gesehen zu haben. Ich fahre ein schwarz rotes Torque EX. Gestern fand ich die Bedingungen sehr gut, nach dem fanzen Regen in der letzten Zeit sowieso. Gruß rmfausi



Jop, hab dich gesehen 
Dass es da oben weiter geht weiß ich, fahre schon seit 4 Jahren in Beerfelden, nur lohnt es sich meiner Meinung nach nicht in Anbetracht der "langen" Zeit, die man zum hochschieben benötigt, was da oben so zu fahren ist.

Tante Edit schiebt noch ein paar Bilder von gestern hinterher 
Vielen Dank für die Bilder an: 
Catch the Moment
https://www.facebook.com/catchthemomentvideo?fref=ts


----------



## steffenhummel (21. August 2014)

Gestern mit Steffen und Mario zum ersten Mal versucht ein paar Bike Bilder zu machen. Hier nun das Ergebnis:


----------



## Bumble (21. August 2014)

steffenhummel schrieb:


>


Seid ihr früh morgens gefahren, weil Mario noch sein Schlafanzugoberteil anhat ? 

Tolle Bilder


----------



## Fibbs79 (21. August 2014)

Obwohl hingelegt hab ich mich zwischendurch auch


----------



## steffenhummel (22. August 2014)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Obwohl hingelegt hab ich mich zwischendurch auch


Sah echt heftig aus.

Zwei weitere Bilder, auf beiden haben die Reifen ordentlich zu kämpfen


----------



## Fibbs79 (22. August 2014)

müsste doch zu schaffen sein 

Foto des Tages, bitte schön über den Stern streicheln 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1688087?in=potdPool


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (22. August 2014)

Wenn ich Müllmannhosen trage, kann der Fibbs auch sein Schlafanzugoberteil anziehen 

Klasse Bilder. Schön gefahren.


----------



## lomo (22. August 2014)

steffenhummel schrieb:


> Gestern mit Steffen und Mario zum ersten Mal versucht ein paar Bike Bilder zu machen. Hier nun das Ergebnis:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Die stelle kenne ich doch




GBB_Fahrtechnik39 von *lomo* auf Flickr


----------



## Teufelstisch (22. August 2014)

Aus dem Badezimmerfenster letztens; gaaaanz kleine Entschädigung für das "fantastische" Sommerwetter...:





Dampfbad:





Und nachdem man sich in einer Woche das sage und schreibe 4. Mal überwiegend zufällig über den Weg lief/fuhr,  mal eben schnell auf meiner Runde ne Pause eingelegt und für ein paar stählerne Fotos nen Abstecher in den Clausener Wald gemacht: (entfernt)

Update: Die für Tannenwald gemachten Fotos wurden von mir gelöscht, da von deren Seite der vereinbarte Deal über 2,5 Monate lang grds. nicht eingehalten wurde. Da ich exakt in diesem Post hier jedoch - wohlwollend und naiv - auch (positive) Werbung für dieses Unternehmen gemacht habe, steht mir auch ein gewisses Recht auf Gegendarstellung zu. Wen es interessiert, kann daher gerne per PN nähere Informationen einholen!


----------



## Fibbs79 (22. August 2014)

Herr K. mutiert noch zur Rennsemmel


----------



## Teufelstisch (22. August 2014)

@Fibbs79 - Relativ. 1x mit dem Rad, 1x zu Fuß (auf Gassimarathon mit dem Hund) - und 2x mit dem Auto!


----------



## steffenhummel (22. August 2014)

Kleine Abwechslung zu meinen Bike Bildern... mal wieder etwas Landschaft. Ausblick vom Rehbergturm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (23. August 2014)

steffenhummel schrieb:


> Kleine Abwechslung zu meinen Bike Bildern... mal wieder etwas Landschaft. Ausblick vom Rehbergturm.



Steht wieder zur Auswahl im Pool zum Foto des Tages. Ein weiteres von Steffen hat es auch geschafft 

http://m.fotos.mtb-news.de/fdt/pool


----------



## Teufelstisch (23. August 2014)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Steht wieder zur Auswahl im Pool zum Foto des Tages. Ein weiteres von Steffen hat es auch geschafft


 
Wie jetzt - da ist doch gar kein Bike mit drauf...?!  Bislang wurden meine Landschaftsbilder, die es mal bis vormittags über die Likes in den Pool geschafft hatten immer von Hand aussortiert.

@steffenhummel - woher kommt eigentlich das ausgeprägte funkeln der Sonne? Blende zu, Objektiv oder spezieller Filter?


----------



## steffenhummel (23. August 2014)

@Teufelstisch ja anscheinend ist das eben gerade passiert, beide Bilder wurden aussortiert.

Zum funkeln der Sonne... das nennt sich Blendenstern und kann bei einigen Objektiven ganz gut provoziert werden. Zu allererst musst du die Blende auf 16 und kleiner schließen, danach wartest du bist die Sonne ein klein wenig von Wolken oder dem Horizont angeschnitten wird. Dabei kann dann so ein Blendenstern entstehen, du musst nur aufpassen das nicht zu viele Flairs im Bild entstehen, das sieht meist unschön aus. 
Jedes Objektiv erzeugt auch einen anderen Blendenstern, das kommt auch auf die Anzahl der Blendenlamellen im inneren des Objektivs an. Einfach mal ausprobieren und schauen was dein Objektiv da produziert.


----------



## Fibbs79 (23. August 2014)

Unter Opti war doch ein Rad


----------



## Teufelstisch (23. August 2014)

@steffenhummel - Danke, war ja auch meine erste Vermutung (also Blende zu). Gibt ja aber auch solche "Sternchen-Funkel-Filter"  Der Effekt kommt bei meinem Objektiv leider nicht so intensiv rüber. Außerdem wird das Bild bei so ner kleinen Blende dann schon deutlich unschärfer. Bei Gegenlichtsachen hab ich mit meinem "Staubsauger" und den zig Staubbröckchen in allen Schichten des Objektivs inzwischen eh erhebliche Probleme, da halbwegs was ansehnliches auf die Speicherkarte zu kriegen...

@Fibbs79 - die Wege zur Auswahl zum FdT und FdW sind nun einmal unergründlich... Andere würden es unglaubwürdige Willkür nennen...!


----------



## lomo (23. August 2014)

Teufelstisch schrieb:


> @Fibbs79 - die Wege zur Auswahl zum FdT und FdW sind nun einmal unergründlich... Andere würden es unglaubwürdige Willkür nennen...!



Es muss/sollte halt ein reisserisches (Downhill-)Foto sein.
Mit romantischen Landschaftsaufnahmen kommt man nicht so weit ;-)


----------



## TrailsurferODW (23. August 2014)

Am Eisernen Mann


----------



## Teufelstisch (23. August 2014)

@lomo - jo. Ich hab selbst auch gar nicht den Anspruch, da evtl. mal eins meiner Landschaftsfotos in ner Auswahl zu erleben (auch wenn ich die halt so gut wie immer auf meinen Touren mit dem MTB unterwegs mache). Aber daran kann ja letztlich keiner so wirklich was dran verdienen...! Passt nicht zur werberelevanten Zielgruppe! 

Aber selbst in der reißerischen Hinsicht - sind die Verantwortlichen da eben auch völlig willkürlich. Da fliegen auch sehr oft MTB-bezogene Bilder raus, die man durchaus zur Auswahl drin lassen könnte. Aber gut, die Debatte wurde ja so auch schon Tausend mal (ohne Erfolg) in den Alben geführt...


----------



## accutrax (23. August 2014)

wird leider auch nicht viel daran ändern...aber vielleicht gibt es ja hier eine passende frage dazu...

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2014/08/18/mtb-news-leserumfrage-2014/

gruss accu


----------



## Optimizer (23. August 2014)

Teufelstisch schrieb:


> hmmm... soll ich's jetzt auch wegpünktchen...?!


Zensur oder empfindliches Erbschen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (23. August 2014)

War die Forumspolizei 
hab es bissel geändert


----------



## Kelme (24. August 2014)

.. und es sind sogar zwei Räder drauf 




Guten Morgen by kelme_sis, on Flickr

Früh morgens unterhalb der Kalmit


----------



## Optimizer (24. August 2014)

Kelme schrieb:


> .. und es sind sogar zwei Räder drauf
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das Zelt würde farblich verdammt gut zu @Fibbs79 Clowns...ähh Schlafanzug passen!


----------



## HanzzOr (24. August 2014)

Oha wenn das aktuell ist war es aber kalt Nachts


----------



## Bjoern_U. (24. August 2014)

mit nem gescheiten Schlafsack ist das derzeit doch kein Problem, solange es einigermaßen trocken bleibt.
So ab -5° wenn dir die (Atem) Feuchtigkeit innen im Zelt gefriert wird es langsam ungemütlich  
Man sollte auch jetzt schon alles was man morgens wieder anziehen will mit in den Schlafsack nehmen. Dann ist das Zeug warm und trocken und nicht kalt und klamm.


----------



## lomo (24. August 2014)

Ah, da sprechen die Kenner ;-)


----------



## lomo (24. August 2014)

Wir sind dann morgens schnell zum Frühstück gespurtet ...



Schnell zum Frühstück von *lomo* auf Flickr

... und haben vor der offiziellen Öffnungszeit auf der Loog den heissen Kaffe ...




Frühstück_HL von *lomo* auf Flickr

... und den Ausblick genossen!




Kalmitblick_HL von *lomo* auf Flickr


----------



## Bjoern_U. (24. August 2014)

drei Wochen mit Zelt und Motorrad in Island reichen aus  

ah, du hattest einen Bike Sherpa dabei !!!


----------



## lomo (24. August 2014)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> ...
> ah, du hattest einen Bike Sherpa dabei !!!



Man gönnt sich ja sonst nix!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steffenhummel (25. August 2014)

Nochmal 2 mit Opti und Fibbs:


----------



## steffenhummel (28. August 2014)

Wer erkennt ihn?


----------



## Kelme (28. August 2014)

Zu einfach 
Da habe ich dieses Jahr schon "übernachtet". Ok, wir kamen gegen 01:00 Uhr zu Fuß dort an und gingen kurz nach fünf.


----------



## Teufelstisch (28. August 2014)

Nebellicht:


----------



## Fibbs79 (28. August 2014)

Kelme schrieb:


> gingen kurz nach fünf.



So schlecht geschlafen?


----------



## saturno (28. August 2014)

steffenhummel schrieb:


> Wer erkennt ihn?




http://www.google.de/imgres?imgurl=...=CVT_U_akHsS8OYfggIgL&ved=0CDAQ9QEwAQ&dur=521


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bjoern_U. (28. August 2014)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> So schlecht geschlafen?


dann war wahrscheinlich der Riesling alle....


----------



## lomo (28. August 2014)

steffenhummel schrieb:


> Wer erkennt ihn?



Ist das nicht der Fibbs und der Optimizer???

Ups! Das mit dem Zitieren muss ich wohl noch üben!


----------



## Bjoern_U. (28. August 2014)

lomo schrieb:


> Ist das nicht der Fibbs und der Optimizer???
> 
> Ups! Das mit dem Zitieren muss ich wohl noch üben!


nein, das sind Pyjama und Fat Rainbow !


----------



## steffenhummel (29. August 2014)

Kelme schrieb:


> Zu einfach
> Da habe ich dieses Jahr schon "übernachtet". Ok, wir kamen gegen 01:00 Uhr zu Fuß dort an und gingen kurz nach fünf.





saturno schrieb:


> http://www.google.de/imgres?imgurl=...=CVT_U_akHsS8OYfggIgL&ved=0CDAQ9QEwAQ&dur=521



Ok ich gebs zu das war etwas zu einfach  Nun vielleicht etwas schwieriger:


----------



## sp00n82 (29. August 2014)

Ich möchte lösen: die Milchstraße.


----------



## saturno (29. August 2014)

ich werf mal den hermersbercher in den raum, da du ja auf dem luitpoldturm warst.........


----------



## Radler-01 (29. August 2014)

Heute mal 54/560 mit 25-622 ...






und 42:24 ist gewöhnungsbedürftig


----------



## mcblubb (29. August 2014)

radler-01 schrieb:


> Heute mal 54/560 mit 25-622 ...
> 
> 
> 
> und 42:24 ist gewöhnungsbedürftig



Sowas ist man vor 25 Jahren mal gefahren. Eddy Merckx konnte das ja schließlich auch ;-)

Ich zitiere mal   Roger Murtaugh " I'm getting too old for this shit"

MC


----------



## Laerry (29. August 2014)

saturno schrieb:


> ich werf mal den hermersbercher in den raum, da du ja auf dem luitpoldturm warst.........




Hätt ich ach gesagt, passt von der Perspektive her.


----------



## RogerRobert (31. August 2014)

Kürzlich in Beerfelden:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (31. August 2014)

Ist das noch "aus der Region"? Schon, oder?




Ebernburg by kelme_sis, on Flickr

und davon gibt es da jede Menge:




Rad folgt Blick by kelme_sis, on Flickr


----------



## Bjoern_U. (31. August 2014)

dort gibt es viele Nicolai Fahrer mit UFFBASSE Trikot ?


----------



## lomo (31. August 2014)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> dort gibt es viele Nicolai Fahrer mit UFFBASSE Trikot ?



Nee, aber ne NICOLAI-Fahrerin!


----------



## steffenhummel (31. August 2014)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Ich möchte lösen: die Milchstraße.



100 % richtig 



saturno schrieb:


> ich werf mal den hermersbercher in den raum, da du ja auf dem luitpoldturm warst.........



Genau ist der Hermersbergerhof.... war wohl zu einfach nach dem ersten Bild


----------



## hossianajoe (1. September 2014)

RogerRobert schrieb:


> Kürzlich in Beerfelden:


Respekt und Hut ab vor dem kleinen Mann , mit dem Rad da runter würde ich mir in die Hose schei............. !


----------



## steffenhummel (3. September 2014)

Noch eins vom Lämmerfels, wie findet ihr es ?


----------



## guru39 (3. September 2014)

steffenhummel schrieb:


> .. wie findet ihr es ?



geil


----------



## Klatta (3. September 2014)

dito

heute abend es mal hier probiert:


----------



## Laerry (4. September 2014)

Wierum biste denn gestern aufs LX gefahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klatta (4. September 2014)

Ähm das ist erst morgen. Das Bild stammt aus der Nähe von Höningen.


----------



## Kelme (6. September 2014)

Mit die beste Jahreszeit für eine Auffahrt zum Kaisergarten




ldf_6 by kelme_sis, on Flickr

Am Rande des Trails (Hellerhütte -Totenkopf)




ldf_7 by kelme_sis, on Flickr


----------



## rmfausi (6. September 2014)

Werden die Blätter schon wieder gelb? Ich muß unbedingt wieder in den Wald!


----------



## Laerry (6. September 2014)

War das heute gegen Nachmittag, Kelme?


----------



## Radler-01 (6. September 2014)

Und - wie war Ldf? Bei dem Wetter bestimmt ein Vergnügen...

(KKC war auch ein Volksfest mit Bombenwetter - als Zuschauer)


----------



## Kelme (6. September 2014)

Laerry schrieb:


> War das heute gegen Nachmittag, Kelme?


Zwischen 10 und 14 Uhr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Laerry (6. September 2014)

Kelme schrieb:


> Zwischen 10 und 14 Uhr.




Mh um den Dreh rum war ich auch in Lambrecht, bin so gegen 2 am Cafe in der Mitte von jmd überholt worden...das warst aber glaub ich ned du.


----------



## chriiss (7. September 2014)

.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (7. September 2014)

rmfausi schrieb:


> Ich muß unbedingt wieder in den Wald!


wie war das mit Sportverbot ?


----------



## rmfausi (7. September 2014)

Ja Björn, des wegen habe ich auch geschrieben,  wieder in den Wald und nicht gleich. :-(


----------



## lomo (7. September 2014)

radler-01 schrieb:


> Und - wie war Ldf? Bei dem Wetter bestimmt ein Vergnügen...
> 
> (KKC war auch ein Volksfest mit Bombenwetter - als Zuschauer)



Warst du da?


----------



## DonCamilllo (8. September 2014)

Neulich beim Nightride am Haarlass in Heidelberg. 
Serpentinenbild folgt


----------



## Teufelstisch (8. September 2014)

Wenn's am Wochenende über dem Pfälzerwald des öfteren mal lauter geknattert hat, war's evtl. diese alte Tante hier:


----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (9. September 2014)

Und die war sogar sehr tief unterwegs


----------



## Radler-01 (9. September 2014)

lomo schrieb:


> Warst du da?


Ja, mit der Kleinen: 'Papa, da würd ich nicht mitfahren... (2 Papa-Kind-Kombinationen später: 'außer vielleicht mit dir...').
Wir waren oben am letzten Abzweig - und kurz nach unserer Ankunft kam ein rotes Mixed-Tandem geflogen...


----------



## lomo (9. September 2014)

Den Tim hab ich ja gesehen, im letzten Moment, den Fibbs und dich leider nicht. :-(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (9. September 2014)

lomo schrieb:


> Den Tim hab ich ja gesehen, im letzten Moment, den Fibbs und dich leider nicht. :-(


Schleier aus Blut, Schweiß und (Freunden-)Tränen vor den Augen?


----------



## Fibbs79 (9. September 2014)

@lomo war so schnell der hat mich nicht einmal rufen gehört.
Beim Frontal-Bild kam nicht einmal mein Autofokus hinterher,  total verschwommen


----------



## steffenhummel (9. September 2014)

Coole lichtstimmung am Trifels


----------



## franticz (9. September 2014)

echt geiles bild :O


----------



## el Zimbo (9. September 2014)

Wie immer!


----------



## Radler-01 (9. September 2014)

Es gibt Menschen, die können fotografieren - Du gehörst dazu!


----------



## lomo (9. September 2014)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> @lomo war so schnell der hat mich nicht einmal rufen gehört.
> Beim Frontal-Bild kam nicht einmal mein Autofokus hinterher,  total verschwommen
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 320394


 


radler-01 schrieb:


> Es gibt Menschen, die können fotografieren - Du gehörst dazu!


 
Hey Jungs, seid nett zueinander


----------



## timstruppi (9. September 2014)

lomo schrieb:


> Den Tim hab ich ja gesehen, im letzten Moment, den Fibbs und dich leider nicht. :-(



Ich habe euch nur gesehen, weil Simones Hut so groß war ;-)


----------



## lomo (9. September 2014)

timstruppi schrieb:


> Ich habe euch nur gesehen, weil Simones Hut so groß war ;-)



Grööööööhl!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MoneSi (9. September 2014)




----------



## Teufelstisch (9. September 2014)

Beneide dich wirklich um die Landschaft vor deiner Haustür, @steffenhummel !





Dunstige Luft, derzeit:


----------



## franticz (10. September 2014)

Deine Bilder sieht immer echt hammer


----------



## steffenhummel (10. September 2014)

@Teufelstisch ja ist schon schön hier  aber deine Lichtfinger sind auch zu beneiden, ich mag diese Strahlen einfach.

Danke freut mich das es auch gefällt daher gleich noch eins hinterher, hätte mir eine dramatischere Stimmung gewünscht aber manchmal spielt das Wetter einfach nicht mit, nur sehr kurz gab es etwas Farbe am Himmel.


----------



## <NoFear> (10. September 2014)

... das Bild ist:  * leider geil  *


----------



## Teufelstisch (10. September 2014)

Danke! @franticz

Beruhigend, dass bei dir @steffenhummel das Wetter und die Stimmung ab und zu auch mal nicht so vollumfänglich mitspielt. Das ist bei mir nämlich eigentlich die Regel; auf 10 Anläufe kommen vielleicht 1-2 Treffer! Weshalb ich schon seit geraumer Zeit nen ziemlichen Frust schiebe...

Tagesrandknipsereien mache ich aber eher auch verstärkt im Herbst/Winter - wenn's eh spät hell und früh dunkel wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steffenhummel (12. September 2014)

@Teufelstisch da kann ich dich beruhigen, ich habe auch sehr oft große frustrations Momente wo das Wetter einfach nicht mitspielt. Oftmals sieht man gar nicht wie viel Aufwand hinter so einem Bild steht. Wie viele Anläufe derjenige gebraucht hat um genau diese Stimmung zu erwischen. Das man sich für manche Bilder Nachts um 4 Uhr aus dem Bett quälen, eine Stunde durch den dunklen Wald stapfen muss um die gewünschte Stimmung zu bekommen.
Bei der Wegelnburg hatte ich beim zweiten Anlauf mit dem Wetter etwas mehr Glück, jedoch waren auf der Burg ca. 20 Personen am Campen mit Zelten etc.... das ist vorher leider nicht planbar. Daher hab ich auch nur genau eine Perspektive gefunden wo ich keine Zelte im Bild hatte. Ich hoffe euch gefällt es trotzdem.


----------



## Teufelstisch (12. September 2014)

Jo. Man braucht nen langen Atem und viel Geduld... und das Problem mit im Bild rumgammelnden Campern hatte ich dort auch schon. 

Letzten Juni war ich glücklicherweise der einzige, der dort ne (schlaflose) Nacht verbracht hat; auch wenn kurz vor Sonnenaufgang noch ein Kompaktknipser angerannt kam:


----------



## Kelme (12. September 2014)

Teufelstisch schrieb:


> ... auch wenn kurz vor Sonnenaufgang noch ein Kompaktknipser angerannt kam:


Nur weil ich keine Filter habe 
Ach so, ne, war ich gar nicht.


----------



## Teufelstisch (12. September 2014)

Nee, warste nicht. Ich war aber auch froh, dass er mir dann doch nicht noch irgendwie ins Bild gerannt ist...

Sollte keine Herabwürdigung von Kompaktkamera-Verwendern sein.  Filter benutz ich z. B. bislang ja auch keine!


----------



## Quente (12. September 2014)

... die meisten, natürlichsten und besten Bilder mach ich mit meiner "Imkopfkamera"...


----------



## Teufelstisch (12. September 2014)

Quente schrieb:


> ... die meisten, natürlichsten und besten Bilder mach ich mit meiner "Imkopfkamera"...


 
Die ist in der Tat natürlich unerreichbar!  Nur kann man diese Bilder ja eher schlecht mit anderen teilen; da braucht's halt einfach ein paar technische Hilfsmittel!  Wobei die NSA sicher schon an nem Hirnchip arbeitet...


----------



## Kerosin0815 (12. September 2014)

Quente schrieb:


> ... die meisten, natürlichsten und besten Bilder mach ich mit meiner "Imkopfkamera"...



Nur leider verblassen die Bilder der "Imkopfkamera" über die Jahre...Jahrzehnte doch bzw entsprechen nicht mehr dem _tatsächlich _gesehenem/gespeichertem.
Deswegen sind die "Hilfsmittel " doch zu empfehlen....


----------



## lomo (13. September 2014)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> @lomo war so schnell der hat mich nicht einmal rufen gehört.
> Beim Frontal-Bild kam nicht einmal mein Autofokus hinterher,  total verschwommen
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 320394



Hab noch was gefunden:


----------



## fruchtmoose (13. September 2014)

-


----------



## Teufelstisch (13. September 2014)

@fruchtmoose - Hmmm... Was willst du uns mit deiner Kritik nun eigentlich sagen bzw. wogegen / gegen wen richtet sie sich...?!  Dass widerspricht sich nämlich auch alles irgendwie...!

Ja, eine gute Kamera macht noch keinen "guten" Fotografen (wie auch immer man sowas definieren mag) und auch nicht zwangsläufig "gute" Fotos. Am Begriff "Nachbearbeitungsorgien" störe ich mich aber auch, da es grade einen guten Fotografen auszeichnet, so zu fotografieren, dass er aus dem "Rohmaterial" noch das rausholen kann, was die beschränkte Technik heute noch nicht zu leisten imstande ist. Es ist ein Irrglaube vieler Gelegenheits-einfach-mit-der-Automatik-draufhalten-Knipser, ein Foto wär nur dann ein gutes / echtes / authentisches Foto, wenn es quasi jungfräulich / "unbearbeitet" aus der Kamera kommt. "Unbearbeitet" ist aber ein Foto aus einer Digiknipse nie, da es schon von unzähligen Softwareroutinen bearbeitet wurde, wenn es auf dem Display erscheint... von den Kameraautomatiken zuvor ganz zu schweigen!

Also was denn nun - sind "Nachbearbeitungsorgien" schlecht - und / oder alles dem "Chip" zu überlassen, der einem die dann doch "Arbeit abnimmt"? Am Ende schreibst du ja dann, dass angeblich (fast) jeder gute Bilder machen kann, der genug Kohle hat. Was so eben definitiv nicht stimmt; ich kenne Leute, die mit Profimaterial knipsen - aber nur deshalb, weil sie das Kleingeld haben. Und man sieht es den Fotos auch an... Da holen andere mit dem eifohn oder der Kompakten für 200 Euro um Welten mehr raus!

So gerne ich dieses Thema eigentlich diskutiere - hier ist aber wohl eher der falsche Ort!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haekel72 (13. September 2014)

Hier kommt es nicht drauf an wer am besten Fotografieren kann sondern das man unsere region vorstellt und man merkt wie Schön wir es hier haben


----------



## fruchtmoose (14. September 2014)

-


----------



## Kelme (14. September 2014)

Geknipst




3 Pilz by kelme_sis, on Flickr


----------



## Optimizer (14. September 2014)

Eine kleine Fotoauswahl der letzten drei Tage in der Pfalz.

Schlumpfhausen:






Nicht der Forenfotograf (Vorsicht! Insider...)





Schon ewig nicht mehr an dem Spot rumgehangen...


----------



## samafa (14. September 2014)

@steffenhummel 
warst Du heut zwischen 10.30 und 12.00 Uhr auf der Ruine Drachenfels???


----------



## Teufelstisch (14. September 2014)

> Nicht der Forenfotograf (Vorsicht! Insider...)


 
Stimmt, zu dem geht's da lang:  





Eeeendlich war heute das Wetter mal wieder besser als befürchtet...!



 

 



(Falls zufällig jemand wissen sollte, wie sich das gelb-blühende Gewächs auf dem Felsenland-Express-Foto nennt...?)


----------



## Optimizer (15. September 2014)

Vorsischd am Bildbaum....da springen oft dicke Dinger rum:


----------



## Fibbs79 (15. September 2014)

Springen und Baum ist sehr gefährlich  (insider)
War da auch am Mittwoch:


----------



## Radler-01 (16. September 2014)

Eben zufällig entdeckt (es ist zwar nicht aus der Region, aber es betrifft sie indirekt) ...:

[... 'Die Freude ist ihm ins Gesicht geschrieben, wenn er mit viel Speed durch die engen Kurven driftet und den taufrischen Trail förmlich zerpflückt.' ...] Quelle: Teil-Zitat aus dem "Pressetext" zum neuen ZIMTSTERN-Werbevideo

Solange es diese Filme gibt oder die VdW-Auswahl mit solchen Filmen bedacht wird, wird es auch diese kopflosen Menschen im Pfälzer Wald geben, die mit "achsotollen Klamotten auf den turbogeilen Bikes der Marke XYZ" versuchen, die "Profifahrer" nachzuahmen - weil, die fahren ja auch so und es sieht krass cool aus ...

NeeeNeeeNee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quente (16. September 2014)

...Teufelstisch.. das gelbe Gewächs ist die "Kanadische Goldrute"...


----------



## fruchtmoose (16. September 2014)

-


----------



## DonCamilllo (16. September 2014)

...und hier das Serpentinenbild am Haarlass/HD


----------



## julyvandeer (16. September 2014)

steffenhummel schrieb:


> @Teufelstisch ja ist schon schön hier  aber deine Lichtfinger sind auch zu beneiden, ich mag diese Strahlen einfach.
> 
> Danke freut mich das es auch gefällt daher gleich noch eins hinterher, hätte mir eine dramatischere Stimmung gewünscht aber manchmal spielt das Wetter einfach nicht mit, nur sehr kurz gab es etwas Farbe am Himmel.



Hi,
dein Bild hat uns überzeugt, mal am Wochenende zur Wegelnburg aufzubrechen. Sie liegt etwa 90km von uns entfernt. Wir wollen die Räder ins Auto packen und dann los. Was gibt es denn da für Bike-Strecken die du/ihr empfehlen könnt? Wir waren noch nie in dieser Gegend, sind aber sehr gespannt.
Tipps wären klasse


----------



## Teufelstisch (16. September 2014)

@Quente - Merci! 
@DonCamilllo -  selbst ausgelöst? Und sind da irgendwo Blitzgeräte vom Laster gefallen...?  Fotos dieser Art will ich in absehbarer Zeit auch mal ausprobieren!
@julyvandeer - am besten ne Wanderkarte kaufen und sich aus den vielen markierten Wegen selbst eine Runde zusammenstellen, gerne auch grenzüberschreitend! Schöne Pfade gibt es auch zur Genüge. Die Gegend weist dazu auch eine sehr große Dichte an Felsenburgen auf, so könntet ihr bspw. auf ner relativ kurzen Runde gleich 9 Burgruinen ansteuern. Markierte Bikestrecken gibt es dort aber keine. Der Felsenland-Sagenweg wäre evtl. auch ein guter Anhaltspunkt!


----------



## julyvandeer (16. September 2014)

Teufeltisch...vielen Dank  Welche burgen oder Ruinen sind denn besonders lohnenswert zum Besichtigen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teufelstisch (16. September 2014)

Als da wären bspw.:

Blumenstein
Wasigenstein
Klein-Arnsberg
Lützelhardt
Schöneck
Wineck
Frönsburg
Fleckenstein (nur gg. Eintritt)
Löwenstein
Hohenburg
Wegelnburg

(theoretisch in ner Reihe machbar; alle zum Anschauen bei Wikipedia vertreten) 

auch schön, aber etwas abseits: Neu- und Alt-Windstein.

Dazu noch viele Felsen wie der Zigeunerfels, Maimont, Krappenfels, Bayrisch-Windstein oder Pfaffenfels (Schönau).


----------



## julyvandeer (17. September 2014)

Ich danke dir.Dann werden wir uns wohl mal eine Tour zusammen stellen und auf gutes Wetter hoffen


----------



## DonCamilllo (17. September 2014)

@Teufelstisch ,
so eine Aktion geht nur im Teamwork. Ein Freund hat geknipst und der Reihe nach die Blitze gezündet. Hat tierisch Spaß gemacht
Insgesamt hatten wir 4 Blitze, 4 Funkempfänger und drei Stative. Teils ausgeliehen, teils gehabt.
Gruß


----------



## skys (19. September 2014)

verlesen.


----------



## steffenhummel (20. September 2014)

samafa schrieb:


> @steffenhummel
> warst Du heut zwischen 10.30 und 12.00 Uhr auf der Ruine Drachenfels???



Hallo Samafa, ne ich war gerade eine Woche in der Sächsichen Schweiz unterwegs zum Foten. 

@DonCamilllo cooles Bild  ganz schöner Aufwand !

@Fibbs79 lecker!!!

@Optimizer cooler Spot, da geht was


----------



## steffenhummel (21. September 2014)

Nebelstimmung zum Sonnenaufgang, leider konnte ich genau 3 Bilder machen dann war ich ca. 2 Stunden im Nebel verschwunden. Das dritte Bild ist trotzdem ganz gut geworden.


----------



## Hardtail94 (21. September 2014)

Mal die großen Jungs auf ihrem Spielplatz besucht.
Knöppschedrügger war Frogy


----------



## Teufelstisch (21. September 2014)

Gestern Abend / Nacht wär ich auch gern auf'm Luitpoldturm (oder alt. auch der Wegelnburg) gewesen...





Aber über den deutlich schöner als vorhergesagten und nochmal sommerlich warmen Samstag will ich mich dann doch nicht beschweren; so klappte es u. a. dann auch (auf den 4. Anlauf...) mal mit einem ganz bestimmten Motiv in Wilgartswiesen mit Sonnenlicht! 





Abteilung Geologie:


----------



## Bjoern_U. (21. September 2014)

sorry fürs Bike auf dem Bild....


----------



## Teufelstisch (21. September 2014)

kein Problem...!  Wir sind hier ja tolerant und weltoffen...!  

Trotzdem - meinen alten Klapperhobel öfter mal mit ins Bild stellen wäre den Gesamteindruck betreffend auch nicht wirklich förderlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rmfausi (21. September 2014)

@björn Ist das von heute? Ab morgen darf ich auch wieder. Der Herbst rückt irgendwie immer näher. :-| Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Bjoern_U. (21. September 2014)

rmfausi schrieb:


> @björn Ist das von heute?


von gestern 
heute war es zu feucht....


rmfausi schrieb:


> Ab morgen darf ich auch wieder.


 


rmfausi schrieb:


> Der Herbst rückt irgendwie immer näher.


mir missfällt eher das was danach kommt


----------



## Fibbs79 (22. September 2014)

Zusammen mit meinem Schwager am Freitag auf dem Luitpoldturm:













Flickrlink von meinem Schwager Günni: https://www.flickr.com/photos/guenni/15105494518/


----------



## steffenhummel (22. September 2014)

Noch mal ein Sonnenuntergang im Sommer bevor es nun wieder herbstlich wird. Wer kennt die Stelle?


----------



## el Zimbo (22. September 2014)

Wie bekommst du eigentlich immer das LSD in die Kamera?


----------



## trail_desire (23. September 2014)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Wie bekommst du eigentlich immer das LSD in die Kamera?


Ich denke, er zoomt sich das Zeug rein.....


----------



## Waldfabi (23. September 2014)

_Noch mal ein Sonnenuntergang im Sommer bevor es nun wieder herbstlich wird. Wer kennt die Stelle?_


Wenn ich nicht ganz doof bin ist das der Büttelfels von den Lämmerfelsen aus fotografiert. Im Hintergrund sieht man auch noch den Braut und Bräutigam. 

Gruß,
Tom


----------



## steffenhummel (23. September 2014)

@Waldfabi sehr gut erkannt 


@trail_desire & @el Zimbo

ist ne ganz einfache Formel:
*L*andschaft + *S*onnenuntergang + *D*ie Pfalz  = *LSD  *


----------



## Quente (23. September 2014)

*L*ewwerworschd*S*aumagen*D*ubbegläser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teufelstisch (24. September 2014)




----------



## HansDampf89 (24. September 2014)

Vom Luitpoldturm hätte ich auch noch zwei...


----------



## leimener1972 (25. September 2014)

Hi,
das Gewitterbild ist ja der Hammer!!!!


----------



## aju (25. September 2014)

Nach langer Zeit mal wieder in der Region unterwegs gewesen...






mehr Fotos: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/71081


----------



## Teufelstisch (26. September 2014)

leimener1972 schrieb:


> Hi,
> das Gewitterbild ist ja der Hammer!!!!



Merci!  Das Foto ist ja dann also doch noch jemandem aufgefallen...!


----------



## Kelme (26. September 2014)

Teufelstisch schrieb:


> Merci!  Das Foto ist ja dann also doch noch jemandem aufgefallen...!


Doch schon. Aber woanders 
Hast du das Stunzi-Bild aus Bolivien mit dem Blitzeinschlag in den Strommast gesehen? Da steht sein Tarptent drunter. Also fast.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Laerry (26. September 2014)

Kelme schrieb:


> Doch schon. Aber woanders
> Hast du das Stunzi-Bild aus Bolivien mit dem Blitzeinschlag in den Strommast gesehen? Da steht sein Tarptent drunter. Also fast.




Ist doch gephotoshoped


----------



## DonCamilllo (28. September 2014)

Blick nach Lambrecht:


----------



## Kelme (28. September 2014)

Von gestern:


----------



## Hardtail94 (29. September 2014)

Mal bei den großen Jungs auf dem Spielplatz gewesen 
Am Abzug war Frogy


----------



## rostigerNagel (1. Oktober 2014)

gruß an die alte Heimat....


----------



## Optimizer (1. Oktober 2014)

Es ist endlich wieder Crosstober!


----------



## shr3d (2. Oktober 2014)

Alles mit einem Bulls Copperhead 3 gefahren


----------



## Optimizer (5. Oktober 2014)

Am Sonntag im Garten arbeiten...


----------



## Bjoern_U. (5. Oktober 2014)

Opti planiert seinen Garten !


----------



## Optimizer (5. Oktober 2014)

Denn sie nannten ihn "Rüttelplatte"....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## donnersberger (5. Oktober 2014)

Ein paar Pics von gestern vom Königstuhl:


----------



## steffenhummel (6. Oktober 2014)

Sonnenaufgang auf der Lindelbrunn am Samstag:


----------



## Fibbs79 (6. Oktober 2014)

Dauerwochenendfrühaufsteher?


----------



## Radler-01 (6. Oktober 2014)

Ich glaube, er macht durch .. wenn ich die Zeit des Postings betrachte fehlt nicht mehr viel 

Und sonst: wieder mal ein sehr schönes Bild  
(Du hattest mehr Glück als ich, auf der Kalmit kam pünktlich zum Sonnenaufgang der Nebel hochgezogen )


----------



## steffenhummel (6. Oktober 2014)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Dauerwochenendfrühaufsteher?


Könnte man so sagen, diese Wochenende gleich 2 mal morgens unterwegs gewesen, Bilder folgen  .



radler-01 schrieb:


> Ich glaube, er macht durch .. wenn ich die Zeit des Postings betrachte fehlt nicht mehr viel
> 
> Und sonst: wieder mal ein sehr schönes Bild
> (Du hattest mehr Glück als ich, auf der Kalmit kam pünktlich zum Sonnenaufgang der Nebel hochgezogen )


Ja Schlafstörungen haben da teilweise ein paar Vorteile um zum Sonnenaufgang draußen zu sein. Das mit dem Nebel kenne ich, oftmals ein Glückspiel und wenn man Pech hat umhüllt dich kurz vor Sonnenaufgang eine Nebelbank. Dann war alle Mühe umsonst. 
Wolltest du von der Kalmit aus in die Rheinebene fotografieren?


----------



## Radler-01 (6. Oktober 2014)

steffenhummel schrieb:


> ...
> Wolltest du von der Kalmit aus in die Rheinebene fotografieren?



ja, das war der Plan - nur bei Weitem nicht auf Deinem Niveau !  Aber ich bin schon öfter einfach nur "zum Geniessen" oben gewesen.


----------



## s60 (6. Oktober 2014)

Bei Insidern ist hier ein bekannter Startpunkt.


----------



## Optimizer (6. Oktober 2014)

Wo issen dess?


----------



## s60 (6. Oktober 2014)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Wo issen dess?



Dass Du das nicht erkennst: Kaletschkopf. Die Blickrichtung ist entgegengesetzt zur epischen Abfahrt.

Das selbe Motiv von der gewöhnlichen Seite aus gesehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (7. Oktober 2014)

Mal ein anderes Bild aus der Region  Meine kleine Puff-



spinne


----------



## Radde (8. Oktober 2014)

Nach saisonaler Kamerascheu kommt die Lust nun wieder:

Orensfels:




ein Bild von Matze:




DÜW Am Wurstmarktabschlussmontag:




Ein perfekter Morgen auf der Lindelbrunn: https://www.dropbox.com/sh/1y4iqwhuoz5d5s4/AACpL1ZTMY0Iy2JqMujk8vz0a?dl=0





Trippstadt:





Wandertag: https://www.dropbox.com/sh/68fhftwi5bxo1vx/AAAVxed_szd43ps-yshbvpRza?dl=0





und noch 2 ältere videos:

 anno 2012

 gefilmt von TheMotionCircle


----------



## Radler-01 (8. Oktober 2014)

Radde schrieb:


> Nach saisonaler Kamerascheu kommt die Lust nun wieder:
> ...



welcome back...  
Es hat nicht geschadet - die Bilder sind immer noch gut


----------



## steffenhummel (8. Oktober 2014)

radler-01 schrieb:


> ja, das war der Plan - nur bei Weitem nicht auf Deinem Niveau !  Aber ich bin schon öfter einfach nur "zum Geniessen" oben gewesen.


Ja es einfach zu geniessen ist auch meistens am Besten, oftmals vergesse ich auch zu fotografieren weil ich einfach nur da stehen un die Stimmung aufsauge.

Nicht ganz so tolle Lightbeams wie von radde aber trotzdem viel Nebel:


----------



## Capra-Palatina (8. Oktober 2014)

Nicht aus der Region aber absolut sehenswert!


----------



## Teufelstisch (9. Oktober 2014)

Bei diesem nass-grauen Oktober-Sch...wetter isses nicht verkehrt, sich ab und zu wo unterstellen zu können:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radler-01 (9. Oktober 2014)

steffenhummel schrieb:


> ... Lightbeams ...



als ich Schreiben gelernt habe hieß das noch "Lichtstrahlen"  

(trotzdem schönes Bild )


----------



## Waldfabi (9. Oktober 2014)

Teufelstisch schrieb:


> Bei diesem nass-grauen Oktober-Sch...wetter isses nicht verkehrt, sich ab und zu wo unterstellen zu können:


Wo muss ich hinkommen?


----------



## Teufelstisch (9. Oktober 2014)

Waldfabi schrieb:


> Wo muss ich hinkommen?


 
Findet man, wenn man mal nicht die üblichen Wege und Pfade auf dem Großen Arius befährt!


----------



## Optimizer (9. Oktober 2014)

An welchem unüblichen soll das denn liegen. Ich hätt jetzt auf Nasse Felsen getippt, aber das wäre wohl zu einfach....


----------



## Teufelstisch (9. Oktober 2014)

Oft ist die einfachste Lösung ja auch die richtige...! Nur eine "Etage" tiefer.


----------



## trail_desire (9. Oktober 2014)

Teufelstisch schrieb:


> Bei diesem nass-grauen Oktober-Sch...wetter isses nicht verkehrt, sich ab und zu wo unterstellen zu können:


Ist das ein Stahl-oder Alufelgengrill? Sieht jedenfalls geil aus Gibts Details dazu?


----------



## Teufelstisch (9. Oktober 2014)

Müsste ein Stahlfelgengrill sein; ein Rost ist auch vorhanden.


----------



## Mausoline (9. Oktober 2014)

Teufelstisch schrieb:


> Bei diesem nass-grauen Oktober-Sch...wetter isses nicht verkehrt, sich ab und zu wo unterstellen zu können:


Ich glaub da war ich auch schon  am Morgen danach


----------



## Kelme (10. Oktober 2014)

radler-01 schrieb:


> als ich Schreiben gelernt habe hieß das noch "Lichtstrahlen"
> 
> (trotzdem schönes Bild )


Ich schrieb "Lichtstrahlen" noch in Sütterlin.


----------



## Radler-01 (10. Oktober 2014)

na komm, soooo alt bist Du noch nicht, oder ...

Wobei: Lesen kann ich Süterlin aber auch noch halbwegs, sind wir doch schon sooo alt ? 

(Die Jungfüchse hier müssen Süterlin evtl. erst mal Googlen)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steffenhummel (10. Oktober 2014)

Hier mal mein ersten Versuch in Bewegtbild bzw. Zeitraffer, über eine ehrliche Rückmeldung von euch würde ich mich freuen. Der Film besteht aus ca. 2000 Einzelbildern. Viel Spaß beim anschauen.


----------



## haekel72 (10. Oktober 2014)

steffenhummel schrieb:


> Hier mal mein ersten Versuch in Bewegtbild bzw. Zeitraffer, über eine ehrliche Rückmeldung von euch würde ich mich freuen. Der Film besteht aus ca. 2000 Einzelbildern. Viel Spaß beim anschauen.


Top Steffen! Gefällt mir!


----------



## Teufelstisch (12. Oktober 2014)

Da es im Grunde auch um "Bilder und Videos aus der Region" geht:

_gelöscht..._


----------



## lomo (12. Oktober 2014)

_gelöscht..._


----------



## Teufelstisch (12. Oktober 2014)

_gelöscht..._


----------



## klaus1 (12. Oktober 2014)

_gelöscht..._


----------



## samafa (12. Oktober 2014)

letztens an der Ruine Drachenfels


----------



## black soul (12. Oktober 2014)

_gelöscht..._


----------



## Kerosin0815 (12. Oktober 2014)

_gelöscht..._


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hardtail94 (12. Oktober 2014)

Greifvogel-Schau im Kurpfalzpark


----------



## Kelme (12. Oktober 2014)

Wohngemeinschaft




Späte Ernte


----------



## Radler-01 (12. Oktober 2014)

@Kelme: bitte 500 gr, Adresse gerne per PN


----------



## Kelme (12. Oktober 2014)

radler-01 schrieb:


> @Kelme: bitte 500 gr, Adresse gerne per PN


Könnte ich glatt liefern . War heute die doppelte Menge als "Zufallsfund".


----------



## haekel72 (12. Oktober 2014)

Kelme schrieb:


> Könnte ich glatt liefern . War heute die doppelte Menge als "Zufallsfund".


So ging es mir heute auch, Rucksack voller "Gälschwämm"^^


----------



## Radler-01 (12. Oktober 2014)

Kelme schrieb:


> Könnte ich glatt liefern . War heute die doppelte Menge als "Zufallsfund".



Dann mal los...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AlexMC (12. Oktober 2014)

Felsen-Posen am und um den Kaletsch:


----------



## /dev/random (12. Oktober 2014)

Heut morgen auf der Kalmit...




Kurz danach auf der Hohen Loog


----------



## Teufelstisch (13. Oktober 2014)

black soul schrieb:


> und warum tust du das nicht?


 
Weil sowas erst der letzte Schritt sein sollte - wenn man noch (ganz naiv) an einen Rest an Anstand und Vernunft glaubt. Die Sache mit der Abmahnerei hat sich ja auch zu einer völlig unseriösen Unsitte entwickelt. Nun denn...

Mit "Goldenem Oktober" wird es auch dieses Jahr wieder mal nix; dann kann man sich auch unter die Erde verkriechen:


----------



## steffenhummel (13. Oktober 2014)

haekel72 schrieb:


> Top Steffen! Gefällt mir!


Danke dir  Eventuell werd ich mich nächstes Jahr mit dem Thema noch etwas intensiver beschäftigen, mal schaun.

Sonnenaufgang auf dem Luitpoldturm von letzter Woche:


----------



## Optimizer (13. Oktober 2014)

@steffenhummel : Wir könnten uns mal Ende Oktober Anfang November auch gernmal für ein Crosser-Shooting treffen. Hast du schonmal bei Regen Fotos gemacht?


----------



## Kelme (13. Oktober 2014)

Anfang November hätte ich vielleicht endlich Crosser-Reifen auf meinem Cube X-Race.


----------



## Radde (13. Oktober 2014)

zum thema zeitraffer kann ich aktuell auch beitragen:


----------



## steffenhummel (13. Oktober 2014)

@Radde  sehr geil fand ich den Ausschnitt mit dem Nebel nachts der durch die Stadt/Dörfer von unten angeleutetet wurde, hammer 

@Optimizer gerne, bin für jeden Spaß zu haben, solange es nicht sintflutartig regnet sollte das kein Problem sein


----------



## Teufelstisch (13. Oktober 2014)

@Radde - wie immer klasse Video!  @steffenhummel - man könnte fast meinen, du würdest auf dem Hermersbergerhof wohnen... 

Heute endlich mal wieder ein klein wenig Sonne, sogar mit schönem Farbspiel zum Ende der Tour:


----------



## Radde (14. Oktober 2014)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HansDampf89 (14. Oktober 2014)

Das is ja mal richtig geil... Ich frag mich immer was du besser kannst...biken,filmen oder fotografieren? Gibt es denn auch etwas dass du nicht kannst?


----------



## Radde (14. Oktober 2014)

Hm da fallen mir spontan n paar sachen ein... 
aber ich bleib besser bei Bildern und Videos:


https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15351708330


----------



## black soul (15. Oktober 2014)

Radde schrieb:


> Hm da fallen mir spontan n paar sachen ein...
> aber ich bleib besser bei Bildern und Videos:
> 
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15351708330



fasziniernd  um das mal mit mister spock zu sagen


----------



## haekel72 (15. Oktober 2014)

Klasse Video! Das versetzen ist Perfekt - auch will^^!


----------



## Radler-01 (15. Oktober 2014)

wie immer: sehr fein gefahren, vor allem das gerollte HR-Versetzen finde ich grandios


----------



## Optimizer (15. Oktober 2014)

Ich bin für weniger Popcorn und mehr Bilder aus der Region.
Spielplatz an der Hohen Loog:


----------



## steffenhummel (15. Oktober 2014)

Es wird Herbst


----------



## dertutnix (16. Oktober 2014)

Hinweis: Ich habe die Veröffentlich der PN / private Unterhaltung und die daraus sich ergebende Diskussion gelöscht. Bitte beachtet, dass die Forenregeln das Veröffentlichen privater Unterhaltungen nicht erlauben. Solltet ihr persönliche Probleme haben, klärt diese bitte anderweitig, dafür gibt es "Unterhaltungen", Telefon oder auch einfach mal eine Runde gemeinsam Radfahren...


----------



## dertutnix (17. Oktober 2014)

2. Hinweis: Sofern irgendjemand Probleme mit einem anderen hat, sei dies privat oder beruflich, hilft reden. Wenn Reden nicht hilft, dann kann man sich aus dem Weg gehen. Sofern eine Leistung zugesagt wurde, kann man diese auch juristisch einfordern. Dieser Bereich ist hier nicht geeignet, daher würde ich euch bitten, Vorwürfe, zumal diese für Außenstehende kaum nachprüfbar sind, zu unterlassen, bilateral zu klären oder sich den Sachverstand von Dritten einzuholen. Soweit ich die Vorwürfe und Diskussionen dazu gefunden habe, sind diese gelöscht. Danke für das Verständnis und die weiteren Bilder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steffenhummel (17. Oktober 2014)

Ich hoffe ich nerv euch nicht mit meinen vielen Bildern, wenns zu viel wird einfach Bescheid geben.


----------



## Teufelstisch (17. Oktober 2014)

Erster Ritt der Saison hinein in die Nacht:


----------



## Optimizer (17. Oktober 2014)

Jaja...PS I love you!


----------



## dertutnix (18. Oktober 2014)

bin ja eher zufällig hier, die Fotos sind der Hammer!!!


----------



## Radde (18. Oktober 2014)

kurze Morgenrunde - hat sich gelohnt











nur etwas ärgerlich dass ich das Tele nicht dabei hatte, die Sicht war richtig gut.


----------



## Teufelstisch (18. Oktober 2014)

Ich hab mir beim Blick auf die Weinbietcam gedacht: "mal gespannt, ob der @Radde da später nicht noch ein paar bessere Fotos liefert!"   Ich hab ja bislang nur ein All-in-one-Objektiv, muss mich trotzdem drüber ärgern - da purzelt seit ein paar Tagen am Focusring ne lose Schraube drin rum; AF, Bildstabi und Blende funzen nur noch relativ zufällig...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radde (18. Oktober 2014)

War um 5:30 mal wach und hab nix erkennen können, dann um kurz vor 7 gemerkt, dass ich da hoch muss - also rad ins auto geschmissen und auf die Kalmit getuckert sonst hätt ich das nie gepackt.  Später auf dem Weg zum Schänzelturm hatte man nähe Fronbaum ne unglaubliche weitsicht ins Hinterland und zum Donnersberg.





und wieder zurück am Taubenkopf:




Das mit dem Objektiv ist doof... das ist immer nervig wenns auf dem display super aussieht und man daheim dann fehlfokus etc. feststellt.... Mein 18-55 nervt mich grad auch ein wenig, eher von der gefühlt nachlassenden abbildungsleistung/schärfe, aber für den preis kann man eig. auch nichts besseres verlangen, mal sehn wie lang das zeug staub/dreck und feuchtigkeit noch standhält  Meine Nikon hatte auf der Wegelnburg vor kurzem ihren 2. temporären Totalausfall.


----------



## Teufelstisch (18. Oktober 2014)

vom Schänzel hätteste (zeitlich fast) rüberwinken können.  Hier war der Himmel morgens mit Cirren zu, aber die Luft sonst wie schon am Vorabend klar. Vermutete, dass wie so oft auch Nebel im Wasgau hing, kleiner Autotransfer nach Lemberg. War zwar mit um die 10 Uhr relativ spät, aber ein paar neblige Fotos sprangen dann noch bei raus, selbe Stelle wie gestern Abend.

Ein Suchbild:






 

 



Der Nebel im Wieslautertal lichtete sich sogar noch rechtzeitig für den kleinen, roten "Streikbrecher": 




Das obsoleszente Objektiv wird halt jetzt noch so lange gequält, bis es ganz auseinanderfällt...


----------



## Optimizer (19. Oktober 2014)

Den Teufelstisch gefunden! Interessanter finde ich allerdings, von wo aus das Photo gemacht ist. Müsste grob aus Richtung Münchweiler sein, oder?
Trifelsblick am Röderkopf/Langenberg?


----------



## Fibbs79 (19. Oktober 2014)

Trifelblick = Hummelberg


----------



## Teufelstisch (19. Oktober 2014)

Da würde die Sichtlinie nicht passen, vom Röderkopf versperrt der Langenberg die Sicht. War übrigens letztens mal auf dem gegenüberliegenden Schnepfenberg - wär auch ein Berg mit sehr schönem Aussichtspotenzial nach O-SO-S - wenn er oben nicht ganz zugewachsen wäre.

Aber an dem Fotopunkt warste bestimmt schon x-mal. Höchste Erhebung bei Lemberg, unweit des Ruppertsteins!


----------



## Optimizer (19. Oktober 2014)

Teufelstisch schrieb:


> Da würde die Sichtlinie nicht passen, vom Röderkopf versperrt der Langenberg die Sicht. War übrigens letztens mal auf dem gegenüberliegenden Schnepfenberg - wär auch ein Berg mit sehr schönem Aussichtspotenzial nach O-SO-S - wenn er oben nicht ganz zugewachsen wäre.
> 
> Aber an dem Fotopunkt warste bestimmt schon x-mal. Höchste Erhebung bei Lemberg, unweit des Ruppertsteins!


Okay. Wilhelmsruhe. ;-)

Auf dem Schnepfenberg war ich gleich, nachdem wir hier hergezogen sind. Der hat eine schöne Flanke mit ein paar kleineren und größeren Felsbrocken, an der man ne schöne Abfahrt reinzimmern könnte...


----------



## Optimizer (19. Oktober 2014)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Trifelblick = Hummelberg



Da bin ich vorhin mal schnell hin:




Und weil es gerade gegenüber ist, noch schnell die Ringsteintreppen runtergeklöppelt:


----------



## haekel72 (19. Oktober 2014)

Schön das man den trifels von allen Richtungen sieht, egal von wo man kommt


----------



## s60 (19. Oktober 2014)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Da bin ich vorhin mal schnell hin:



Und gleich den neuen Crosser ausprobiert.


----------



## steffenhummel (19. Oktober 2014)

Ich bin heute morgen spontan auf den Rehbergturm marschiert in der Hoffnung ein klein wenig Nebel zu bekommen. Gestern habe ich es leider nicht geschaft... da war wohl der Nebel auch noch etwas dichter wie ich auf euren Bilder sehen konnte. Aber trotzdem paar gute Bilder mitgenommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Optimizer (19. Oktober 2014)

Ihr Knipser seid doch pervers. Ich bin froh, wenn jetzt noch mal zwei Tage die Sonne rauskommt und ihr wünscht euch Nebel.....


----------



## s60 (19. Oktober 2014)

Den Trifels gab's gestern auch mit Sonne!


----------



## s60 (19. Oktober 2014)

Abendstimmung im Salzbachtal.


----------



## steffenhummel (19. Oktober 2014)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Ihr Knipser seid doch pervers. Ich bin froh, wenn jetzt noch mal zwei Tage die Sonne rauskommt und ihr wünscht euch Nebel.....


Sonne und Nebel schließen sich ja gegenseitig nicht aus


----------



## Teufelstisch (19. Oktober 2014)

Jo, solange die Sonne oben drüber scheint, spricht ja wirklich nix gegen.  Nun steht wieder das gewohnte Dauergrau an. Für mehr als 2 schöne Tage am Stück reicht bei Petrus in diesem Jahr die Kondition wohl nicht...!?

Heute ging's auch mal nach etwas längerer Abstinenz wieder über Hääschde, wegen verkaufsoffenen Sonntags mal wieder arg überlaufen. Also abseits der "Premiumwege" u. a. auch mit dem Lanzenfahrter mal noch ne noch fehlende Fels-Lücke geschlossen:


----------



## Fibbs79 (19. Oktober 2014)

Heute war Ausnahmezustand in Häschde (Keschdemarkt)


----------



## Optimizer (20. Oktober 2014)

Rumgehampel:


----------



## Fibbs79 (20. Oktober 2014)

Bäume können auch nützlich sein


----------



## steffenhummel (20. Oktober 2014)

Noch eins von am Sonntagmorgen:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## timstruppi (20. Oktober 2014)

Rehbergturm?



steffenhummel schrieb:


> Noch eins von am Sonntagmorgen:


----------



## bike-runner (20. Oktober 2014)

timstruppi schrieb:


> Rehbergturm?




steht im beitrag des ersten bildes dabei,,,,,,


----------



## Radde (20. Oktober 2014)

Gefällt noch besser als das erste. Da war ich auch vor kurzem und hatte ne ganz merkwürdige nebelstimmung - Null sichtweite aber blauen Himmel und die Lichtverhältnisse haben sich minütlich von stockdunkel zu blendend hell gewechselt.


----------



## Hardtail94 (20. Oktober 2014)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Ihr Knipser seid doch pervers. Ich bin froh, wenn jetzt noch mal zwei Tage die Sonne rauskommt und ihr wünscht euch Nebel.....



Musst einfach mal höher hinaus, dann freust auch du dich über den Nebel  

An den Rest, vor Allem aber an Steffen Hummel:
Grandios geile Bilder, absoluter Hammer, was man hier zu sehen bekommt!!


----------



## Kelme (20. Oktober 2014)

Landschaft kann ich nicht .
Alle Farben. Herbst.


----------



## Radler-01 (21. Oktober 2014)

Kelme schrieb:


> Landschaft kann ich nicht ...



naja, die Baumberge aus einem Nebelfeld spitzelnd sind auch seeehr beeindruckend   (duck und wech...)

Aber Dein Herbstbild ist auch schön


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## samafa (21. Oktober 2014)

so gestern mal im Revier vom s60 gewesen. Für Ihn dürfte es kein Unbekannter sein.











Rappenborner Fels im Schwarzbachtal.
Ist zu finden wenn man auf den Spuren des Heltersbergers Brunnenwanderweg wandelt.
In Natura ein Augenschmaus.


----------



## steffenhummel (21. Oktober 2014)

Hardtail94 schrieb:


> An den Rest, vor Allem aber an Steffen Hummel:
> Grandios geile Bilder, absoluter Hammer, was man hier zu sehen bekommt!!


Danke für die tollen Worte, freut mich wenn dir/euch die Bilder gefallen und ich euch immer wieder zeigen kann in welch toller Gegend wir doch wohnen.

Pfalzglühen


----------



## Radde (21. Oktober 2014)

So, hier das letzte der Reihe:


und noch ein paar schlechtwetterbilder der letzten wochen, geht ja nun erstmal so weiter.


----------



## s60 (21. Oktober 2014)

@samafa : 
Den Rappenborner Fels kenne ich. Aber ich war lange nicht mehr da, weil die Wegführung nie so recht in mein Konzept gepasst hat. Aber Du hast recht. Ich muss demnächst wieder einen kleinen Schlenker einbauen.


----------



## Teufelstisch (22. Oktober 2014)

Das Wetter im Jahre 2014 ist einfach nur Schrott... das Gewohnte Grau/Sauwetter hat uns wieder; ein dazu passender Abstecher zu den Saufelsen:





Immerhin wenigstens noch ein klein wenig Farbe gestern Abend:


----------



## Optimizer (22. Oktober 2014)

Hatte eben Glück bei herrlicher Geräuschkulisse an einem gänzlich abgelegenen Berg mit der billigen Handyknipse ne tolle Stimmung einzufangen:




Danke an @Teufelstisch für die Inspiration mal wieder an dem Fleckchen vorbeizuschauen!


----------



## Teufelstisch (22. Oktober 2014)

Der Berg der Schnepfen? Immer gerne! 

Wetter weiter überwiegend zum gruseln:


----------



## fruchtmoose (23. Oktober 2014)

Das kreativste Bild seit langem hier


----------



## Optimizer (23. Oktober 2014)

Es ist Zeit den Herbst zu geniessen:




Und den Blick in die Ferne schweifen zu lassen:


----------



## steffenhummel (23. Oktober 2014)

So ich will mal noch absolutes Lieblingsbild von meinem Ausflug zum Rehbergturm zeigen. Das Bild entstand noch ca. eine Stunde vor Sonnenaufgang.
Was haltet ihr davon?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rockmachine 66 (23. Oktober 2014)

Viel besser gehts wohl kaum noch.........SUPERBILD...Respekt!


----------



## Teufelstisch (23. Oktober 2014)

fruchtmoose schrieb:


> Das kreativste Bild seit langem hier



Die wohnen in der selben Straße und haben jedes Jahr was anderes zu Halloween im Garten. 

Ist auch eine gute Überleitung zur Hexenklamm:




Bevor er über Winter abgeschaltet wird:


----------



## Fibbs79 (24. Oktober 2014)

Nach ewiger Bikepause heute morgen eine kleine Runde gedreht:


----------



## HansDampf89 (24. Oktober 2014)

Sehr geil


----------



## steffenhummel (25. Oktober 2014)

rockmachine 66 schrieb:


> Viel besser gehts wohl kaum noch.........SUPERBILD...Respekt!


Dankeschön 


@Fibbs79 sehr geile Bilder, da hast du eine sahne Stimmung erwischt


----------



## Kelme (25. Oktober 2014)

Es ist ja immer noch Pilzsaison


----------



## steffenhummel (26. Oktober 2014)

@Kelme das Bild hat mich irgendwie überraschst  , ich schau mir die ganze Zeit die Pilze an und auf einmal sehe ich erst den MTB Reifen


So zum Schluss noch ein Pano Versuch.


----------



## Laerry (26. Oktober 2014)

Die Bilder sind einfach der Hammer, jetzt hab ich Lust mal wieder den Trifels zu besichtigen!


----------



## Teufelstisch (26. Oktober 2014)

Nun ist sie also da, die dunkle Winterzeit... da sich die Sonne in diesem grauen Oktober auch mal wieder so gut wie nie sehen lässt, müssen halt künstliche Lichtquellen herhalten.





@Fibbs79: 

Nachtrag: Heute hing mal wieder bis zum Nachmittag ne dicke Wolkenpampe genau(!) über dem Pfälzerwald, im Saarland und dem Schwarzwald war es dagegen fast den ganzen Tag schön... 

Immerhin kämpfte sie sich dann gegen Abend doch noch durch das Grau:







 



Lustig war, dass mir der andere Knipser, den ich auf der Lemberger Burg schon traf später dann am Carolinensaal nochmal über den Weg lief...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (27. Oktober 2014)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Nach ewiger Bikepause heute morgen eine kleine Runde gedreht:



super, dass du wieder fit bist


----------



## Fibbs79 (27. Oktober 2014)

Fit ist wohl der falsche Ausdruck


----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (28. Oktober 2014)

Na dann kannst am Freitag ja mit, Fibbs


----------



## Fibbs79 (28. Oktober 2014)

Muss mich am Freitag für die Jungpfalzhütte am Samstag vorbereiten.  

Livepost: (leider ohne Sonne)


----------



## Teufelstisch (28. Oktober 2014)

Sch... Hochnebel! 

Auf der Suche nach Sonne (am südwestlichen Horizont schimmerte es hell) eine kleine Runde durch das Gersbachtal (der obere Pfad zum Haspelfelsen war irgendwie dank unsortierter Erntearbeiten nicht mehr auffindbar),





mit Schlenker über Frohngreisch gedreht. Aber auch dort war nichts mit Sonne.





Bonsoir Tristesse!


----------



## Hardtail94 (28. Oktober 2014)

Zwar nicht aus der Region aber aus meiner Kamera


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## südpfälzer (28. Oktober 2014)

Ist das zweite Bild nicht jugendfrei oder warum ist alles verpixelt?


----------



## Hardtail94 (28. Oktober 2014)

südpfälzer schrieb:


> Ist das zweite Bild nicht jugendfrei oder warum ist alles verpixelt?


 War erstmal total baff als ich das Dom-Fenster gesehen habe^^


----------



## guru39 (29. Oktober 2014)

ein Video aus Bildern..... und aus der Region


----------



## Fibbs79 (29. Oktober 2014)

Heute war mal Bikebergsteigen angesagt. Ziel war der große Hahnstein bei Waldhambach.


----------



## Teufelstisch (30. Oktober 2014)

...da bin ich auch schon mal raufgekraxelt! 

Heute war nach dem überflüssigen Regen in der vorigen Nacht gegen Abend dann Waschküchenwetter mit Ansage:


----------



## Kelme (30. Oktober 2014)

Ja, ja - schöne Bilder, aber es wird mir gerade ein wenig zu "künstlich" und ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob es schon Kunst ist.
Hinweis: Ich kann es mit Sicherheit selbst nicht besser .


----------



## Teufelstisch (30. Oktober 2014)

Hmmm... ich dachte, solche Diskussionen wären hier eigentlich überflüssig?!  Was ist da jetzt "zu" "künstlich"?! Das kommt am Ende wesentlich näher an die so genannte "Realität" als ein technisch beschränktes, dafür total absaufendes oder überbelichtetes LDR. Gegen die (einen ähnlichen Effekt erzielende) Verwendung von Filtern und recht intensiver Nachbearbeitung hat hier doch auch keiner was einzuwenden - oder hab ich da was verpasst...? Und was ist "Kunst"...?

Naja, wem's gefällt, gefällt's, wem nicht, nicht...  Mehr sag ich dazu jetzt nicht, auch wenn...


----------



## Fibbs79 (31. Oktober 2014)

Ziel heute morgen war der Luitpoldturm um den Sonnenaufgang zu erwischen (und nachsehen ob Steffen Hummel da ist) 
Also um 05:30Uhr den Wecker gestellt ................. und weiter geschlafen 

Um 5:45Uhr aufgestanden -> ohhhhhh jetzt aber zack zack 

Schnell den Trail parallel zur Straße hoch:




Ohhhh das wird knapp. Lieber mal schnell einen Zwischenstopp kurz vor dem Hermersbergerhof einlegen:




und weiter gehts zum Turm (wo ist nur meine Fitness geblieben) 

*Geschafft *

















Bye Bye:




danach ging es auf dem gleichen Weg zurück (Frau und Kinder mussten ja geweckt werden) 
Noch einmal die Sonne genießen:




und den Blick schweifen lassen:




um danach wieder in der Nebelsuppe zu verschwinden:


----------



## Fibbs79 (31. Oktober 2014)

Making of:


----------



## Fibbs79 (31. Oktober 2014)

Eins geht noch 





*Nervmodus OFF*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## s60 (31. Oktober 2014)

Herbstfarben





Oben ist die Sonne hinter einer mittelhohen Wolkenschicht nur zu erahnen




Unten zeigt sich der Herbst in leuchtenden Farben


----------



## rmfausi (31. Oktober 2014)

Von heute.





Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Teufelstisch (31. Oktober 2014)

Nun wird's so langsam richtig goldig im Wald:





Dort oben sind auch zwei MTB'er an mir vorbeigefahren, einer davon hat mich (glaube ich) sogar namentlich gegrüßt. Und der andere hatte ein langes Brett im Rucksack...!?  Wer war's?


----------



## Optimizer (1. November 2014)

Ich nicht....


----------



## Dr-No (1. November 2014)

Schuldig
Das war kein Brett...haben den "Grand Canyon" zum Hohe List hoch mal von den Dornenhecken im mittleren Abschnitt befreit. 

Grüße Jens


----------



## Luzy123 (1. November 2014)

Dr-No schrieb:


> Schuldig
> Das war kein Brett...haben den "Grand Canyon" zum Hohe List hoch mal von den Dornenhecken im mittleren Abschnitt befreit.
> 
> Grüße Jens



Danke...


----------



## haekel72 (1. November 2014)

Schöne 1200hm Tour gemacht. Unten Nebel, oben, siehe Bilder!


----------



## haekel72 (1. November 2014)

Rehberg


----------



## Joshua60 (1. November 2014)

Heute wars ja unbeschreiblich schön:




Der Sonne entgegen... by JoshuaXo, on Flickr




CIMG5648 by JoshuaXo, on Flickr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AlexMC (1. November 2014)

Das erste Bild


----------



## Radde (1. November 2014)

Klasse Bilder, der Herbst dreht nochmal auf.

gestern:











heute morgen den sonnenaufgang verschlafen... da nächtigt man extra im wald und dann sowas


----------



## Radde (1. November 2014)

hier noch ein paar Panoramas:














gleich mal schaun ob die Lindelbrunn heut hoch genug aus dem nebel ragt


----------



## Teufelstisch (2. November 2014)

Dr-No schrieb:


> Schuldig Das war kein Brett...



Achso, hätte mich auch gewundert...  Jedenfalls schön, dass dort der Dschungel mal bekämpft wurde. Könnten ja eigentlich als auch mal die PWV'er machen... 

auch @Joshua60 / @Radde  Im Hinterland war's heute früh zwar auch neblig, aber bei weitem nicht so kontrastreich wie an der Haardt. Bin dann erst Mittags los, war aber auch ganz schön:


----------



## Optimizer (2. November 2014)

Gestern an der Bärenhöhle, Felsenwanderweg.




Fast schon kritische Masse...


----------



## samafa (2. November 2014)

Endstanden in fremder Heimat, wenn nicht bei uns aber trotzdem schön...




Ravennaschlucht im Schwarzwald.
Bis bald


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steffenhummel (2. November 2014)

Dieses Wochenende gab es ja überall Nebel satt. Auch ich habe versucht diese Stimmung auf den Sensor zu bannen:


----------



## Laerry (2. November 2014)

Die ganzen tollen Bilder hier haben mich dann auch mal verführt, heute sehr früh aufzustehen, und ne Runde zu drehen


----------



## Quente (2. November 2014)

...REHA ist harte Arbeit... Murgpfad... 2 Meter breit...


----------



## Fibbs79 (2. November 2014)

Wie wird da gemessen bei dem vielen Laub


----------



## PatrickBernhart (2. November 2014)

Geile Bilder!

Gruss Patrick


----------



## 3 Steps Ahead (2. November 2014)

Handy geknipse vom Hohenberg


----------



## Bjoern_U. (2. November 2014)

@3 Steps Ahead da war ich heute auch, der Nebel war schon weg  










andere Perspektive da anderer Berg 







und noch ein anderer Berg


----------



## DonCamilllo (2. November 2014)

Hier noch ein Sonnenaufgang von Heidelbörg 






und jetzt wissen wir wo der Nebel herkommt


----------



## haekel72 (2. November 2014)

Diese berge hatte ich gestern auch alle gesehen, auch noch den wasgau


----------



## Radde (3. November 2014)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> @3 Steps Ahead da war ich heute auch, der Nebel war schon weg



und ich war da auch, stand sogar direkt vor dir kurz vor dem Photo, war mit der Wandergruppe unterwegs, die da so homoerotisch posiert haben.





aber erstmal ein paar stunden zurück in der Chronik:








keine gute quali aber für ne cropkamera das Limit:





mit Andromeda oben links


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radler-01 (3. November 2014)

@Radde. Seeehr bewundernswerte Bilder, vor allem das zweite Bild "in der Chronik". Das Wolkenmeer mit Lichtern der Stadt von unten - sehr sehr schön.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (3. November 2014)

Radde schrieb:


> und ich war da auch, stand sogar direkt vor dir kurz vor dem Photo, war mit der Wandergruppe unterwegs, die da so homoerotisch posiert haben.



in Radklamotten und am Bike hätte ich dich vielleicht ja noch erkannt, aber so inkognito hat man ja gar keine Chance !
Außerdem achte ich nicht so auf Kerls die homoerotisch posieren, insbesondere wenn "Weibsvolk" anwesend ist   

Kurz vorher habe ich einen mit nem "Uffbasse" Trikot getroffen, der ist bestimmt auch hier...


----------



## südpfälzer (4. November 2014)

Ja, hier, "Uffbasse" war Meinereiner.
Im Schlepp einen 2-m-geschädigten Schwarzwälder, dem ich in der Pfalz Trail-Asyl gewährt habe.
@Bjoern_U.: war das Pfädchen runter gut fahrbar? Ich war da runter schon länger nicht mehr.

Foto hab ich auch (beim Schwarzwälder abgestaubt): Mal nicht von oben runter, sondern von unten rauf.




Das Wetter - ein Traum. Kurze Hosen im November!


----------



## emek (4. November 2014)

Das Wetter - ein Traum. Kurze Hosen im November![/QUOTE]

Ja. Bester November...


----------



## Kelme (4. November 2014)

emek schrieb:


> ...
> Ja. Bester November...



Der November hat ja noch ein paar Tage und damit Potential


----------



## Radde (4. November 2014)

Ein paar Panoramas, recht aufwendig manchmal - aber meisstens lohnenswert:


----------



## steffenhummel (5. November 2014)

Radde klasse Bilder  Die Panos sind stark!

Noch eins von am Wochenende:


----------



## Teufelstisch (6. November 2014)

Hmmm, irgendwie sind nur ein paar km weiter im etwas nördlicheren Pfälzerwald die Bäume schon wesentlich umfangreicher verfärbt und entlaubt als hier. Wegen des unterirdischen Shitwetters der letzten Tage hab ich dann auch mal wieder den optimalen Laubgold-Zeitpunkt im Karlstal verpasst...





Noch von heute Früh:


----------



## Pfalz-freeride (6. November 2014)

Jungpfalzhütte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Capra-Palatina (7. November 2014)

Ich muss voller Freuden feststellen was doch unser kleines schnuckeliges pfälzer Wäldchen immerwieder für absolut großartige Impressionen generiert. Da können sich andere "Postkarten-Regionen" mal voller Scham vor verneigen 
Und ganz großen Respekt und Dank an Euch Alle wie Ihr es mit euren Lichtfängern immerwieder schafft diese so für uns festzuhalten!!!


----------



## steffenhummel (8. November 2014)

Heute möchte ich euch gern mein bisheriges Lieblingsbild aus 2014 zeigen. Der Himmel brennt über dem Trifels.


----------



## Kelme (8. November 2014)

Von heute und ohne Brandhimmel 




Der Himmel über dem Süden by kelme_sis, on Flickr


----------



## Teufelstisch (8. November 2014)

Heute früh wieder das inzwischen gewohnte Bild beim Blick auf das Satbild - um die Pfalz herum große Wolkenlücken - nur hier hängt einmal mehr das elende Grau hartnäckig am Himmel.  Wenigstens gab es dann doch noch etwas Sonnenlicht heute unweit der französischen Grenze:


----------



## Optimizer (9. November 2014)

Ich trau mich mal, hier wieder Bilder aus der Region mit Geländeradbezug zu posten:


----------



## canelon (9. November 2014)

Ich seh nur ein luftkissenboot


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldfabi (9. November 2014)

Opti, zieh dich gscheit an ! Sonst haste wieder die Bibbs und es wird wieder nix mit Dienstag.


----------



## Teufelstisch (9. November 2014)

Hab ich mir auch gedacht...  Da kriegt man ja schon vom hingucken kalt...! 

Radbezug haben meine Fotos übrigens zu 99%. Ohne Transportmittel Rad -> keine Fotos... Da sind dann sogar Bezüge über mehrere Ecken möglich, z. B. auch dieser BeZug: 





...mit solidarischen Grüßen an die Lokführerschaft!


----------



## Optimizer (9. November 2014)

Waldfabi schrieb:


> Opti, zieh dich gscheit an ! Sonst haste wieder die Bibbs und es wird wieder nix mit Dienstag.


Nächsten Dienstag gibts sowieso nix. Bin wieder im Harz im Außeneinsatz.


----------



## s60 (9. November 2014)

Goldener November auch auf dem Jüngstberg


----------



## lomo (9. November 2014)

Mal ein anderes Motiv!




Saumagen von *lomo* auf Flickr


----------



## Fibbs79 (9. November 2014)

kleine Nightrunde gedreht:





























Edith: @lomo: jetzt hab ich aber sowas von Lust auf Saumagen


----------



## zembo (10. November 2014)




----------



## DonCamilllo (10. November 2014)

Am Freitag war noch Vollmond, man hätte fast keine Lampe gebraucht


----------



## Fibbs79 (10. November 2014)

The other dark side of




Auf dem Plan stand: "Einkaufen"
Aber zuerst ging es hier vorbei:




...  und hier vorbei




Aussicht genießen:




Dem Licht besser nicht folgen:




Hier ging es nunner:




Einmal durchfahren bitte:




Vorher nochmal den Kopf kurz nach links schwenken:




Vorbei an der B10:




To late 




Drahtseilzieher hab ich keine gesehen:




Dann geh ich halt morgen einkaufen 
...  und jetzt ne Runde Forstarbeiten


----------



## Teufelstisch (11. November 2014)

Hääschde bei Nacht steht bei mir diesen Winter auch noch auf dem Fotoplan!

Bis dahin nimmt man halt am Stadtrand mit, was grade so rumleuchtet:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (12. November 2014)

Inspiriert durch @lomo


----------



## Bjoern_U. (12. November 2014)

ui, das ist aber ein ziemlich bleichgesichter Saumagen....


----------



## Radler-01 (13. November 2014)

ist das Schoko-Sauce...?


----------



## Kelme (13. November 2014)

radler-01 schrieb:


> ist das Schoko-Sauce...?


Erdbeeren?


----------



## Radler-01 (13. November 2014)

Kelme schrieb:


> Erdbeeren?





radler-01 schrieb:


> ist das Schoko-Sauce...?



... und noch mit Sahne und Blick auf´s Meer


----------



## Radler-01 (13. November 2014)

... so etwa ...


----------



## Fibbs79 (13. November 2014)

Ihr Banausen....


----------



## Laerry (13. November 2014)

Steirisches Kürbiskernöl?


----------



## madmike85 (13. November 2014)

Blick von der Ringelsberghütte, aber leider nur mit dem Handy geknipst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teufelstisch (13. November 2014)

Der triste November macht seinem "grau"samen Ruf ja echt mal wieder alle Ehre!

Im Saarland hatte sich die Sonne heute einmal mehr gut vor uns Pfälzern versteckt:


----------



## HansDampf89 (13. November 2014)

Am Ohrensfels konnte ich drei Torques bei der Futtersuche ablichten


----------



## HansDampf89 (13. November 2014)

Und dann noch mal an der Ringelsberghütte


----------



## HansDampf89 (13. November 2014)




----------



## steffenhummel (14. November 2014)

Mal wieder ein kleines Ratespiel, wo entstand das folgende Bild?


----------



## Shokx (14. November 2014)

Ich würde so spontan auf die Gegend um Busenberg tippen. Oder vlt das Weidental


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teufelstisch (14. November 2014)

Rehberg, Blick etwa Richtung SSW / Krummer Ellenbogen!?  Der gezoomte Ausschnitt ließ mich eben aber wirklich ne Weile lang grübeln...


----------



## steffenhummel (15. November 2014)

Teufelstisch schrieb:


> Rehberg, Blick etwa Richtung SSW / Krummer Ellenbogen!?  Der gezoomte Ausschnitt ließ mich eben aber wirklich ne Weile lang grübeln...


Sehr gut erkannt


----------



## Fibbs79 (15. November 2014)

Da es heute doch nicht regnete....


----------



## zena (15. November 2014)

...auch aus der Region


----------



## HansDampf89 (15. November 2014)

Fibbs, wo issn des? Des sieht spassich aus


----------



## Fibbs79 (15. November 2014)

Wachtfelsen bei Wernersberg.


----------



## Fibbs79 (16. November 2014)

Einer der wenigen Sonnenminuten heute erwischt:








Kurzer Zwischenstopp eingelegt:




Bloß nicht abrutschen:




Heute leider ohne Aussicht:




Neues Geocaching Versteck  (noch nicht aktiviert)




Hoffentlich bleibt der schöne Trail verschont:




WALDWEGBEGRADIGUNGSMASCHINEN:


----------



## lomo (16. November 2014)

Heute unterwegs ...




Rollenlager von *lomo* auf Flickr




Weidenthal von *lomo* auf Flickr

Nein, ich war nicht in Weidenthal ;-.)


----------



## Kelme (16. November 2014)

lomo schrieb:


> Heute unterwegs ...
> 
> Nein, ich war nicht in Weidenthal ;-.)


Der steht ja auch nicht mehr in Weidenthal


----------



## Teufelstisch (16. November 2014)

Im Tale des Kuckucks, bei Helmbach...?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (16. November 2014)

Treffer. Versenkt.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (16. November 2014)

auch von heute....




nach einem kurzen Einkehrschwung war mein pers. Soundtrack zuerst dies  



ging aber irgendwo in das hier über oder war es doch das ? 











Ab DÜW bis nach Hause gab es nur noch diesen Soundtrack.....


----------



## Teufelstisch (17. November 2014)

Das Wetter im November: Sonne, Grau, grau, grau, grau, grau, grau, grau...  Bleiben halt fast nur Nacht- und Nebelaktionen:


----------



## klaus1 (18. November 2014)

Hallo Leute wollte mich mal auf diesem Weg für eure tollen Bilder bedanken!
Es ist für mich immer wieder eine Freude eure Seite zu besuchen.


----------



## steffenhummel (18. November 2014)

klaus1 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute wollte mich mal auf diesem Weg für eure tollen Bilder bedanken!
> Es ist für mich immer wieder eine Freude eure Seite zu besuchen.



Gerne doch, freut uns ja auch wenn unsere Bilder angeschaut und positive Rückmeldungen bekommen.

Bei dem tristen Wetter geht wie Teufelstisch schon schreibt nur Nacht/Nebel und Langzeitbelichtungen am Wasser.


----------



## <NoFear> (18. November 2014)

Entweder sind es Nachtfotos, die man bei dem grauen Novemberwetter schießt (s.o.) oder eben solche, wie im vorigen Post. Sehr schön getroffen, das Bild mit dem Bachlauf!    Sad but true... Es iss Herbschddd!


----------



## <NoFear> (18. November 2014)

BTW... sad but true =>


----------



## fruchtmoose (19. November 2014)

Gerade der Herbst hat doch für Fotografen weit mehr zu bieten als Nebel, Nachtaufnahem und langzeitbelichtete Wasserläufe..
Trotzdem tolle Fotos


----------



## Teufelstisch (19. November 2014)

fruchtmoose schrieb:


> Gerade der Herbst hat doch für Fotografen weit mehr zu bieten als Nebel, Nachtaufnahem und langzeitbelichtete Wasserläufe..
> Trotzdem tolle Fotos


 
Eigentlich hast du ja Recht.  Allerdings muss da halt auch das Wetter mitspielen. Und jenes war grade zum idealen Zeitpunkt der Laubverfärbung (sind immer nur ein paar Tage) einfach nur besch...en (Dauerregen und viel Wind). Inzwischen ist da halt nicht mehr viel mit farbenfrohem Herbst, da herrscht nur noch die klassische, grau-eintönige, spätherbstliche Novembertristesse. Die mag für manchen auch ihren fotografischen Reiz haben - für mich als Farbenfreund isses die uninteressanteste Zeit des Jahres. Von blauen Stunden und ganz speziellen, seltenen, flachen Inversions-Nebellagen mal abgesehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fruchtmoose (19. November 2014)

Ich verstehe euch ja auch - aber das sogenannte "Schmuddelwetter" hat für gewisse Menschen einen ganz besonderen Reiz! 
Einfach mal beim nächsten Dauerregen radeln gehen und möglichst alle Pfützen mitnehmen - ihr habt doch als Kinder sicherlich auch im Matsch gespielt, und so gewählt wie sich viele hier im thread ausdrücken, hat es ja nicht weiter geschadet ..  

Schön, dass Du die blaue Stunde erwähnst - für mich die schönste Zeit des Tages!
Und jetzt bin ich gespannt auf weitere Herbstfotos


----------



## haekel72 (21. November 2014)

Tour von Heute,
Burg Neuscharfeneck:









Orensfels:


----------



## bike-runner (22. November 2014)

https://www.facebook.com/1618950739...0.1416655519./230458480409877/?type=1&theater


so etwa???????


----------



## Kelme (22. November 2014)

Heute ganz tief im Pfälzerwald irgendwo zwischen Geißwiese und Taibensuhl




Leitbiems_2 by kelme_sis, on Flickr




Leitbiems_3 by kelme_sis, on Flickr


----------



## samafa (23. November 2014)

Hat jemand von euch gestern denn Sonnenuntergang gesehen?
Einfach nur "aaaaaahhhhhhh" schön.


----------



## NewK (23. November 2014)

Den?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teufelstisch (23. November 2014)

Heute hab ich schon wieder ne schöne Nebellage verpasst; einmal mehr total verspekuliert...  Pirmasens lag in nem Nebelloch - hier schien von früh morgens die Sonne...  So mild wie angekündigt (12-13 °C) war es dann aber auch nicht, kurze Hose war dann doch arg grenzwertig!  So blieb es nur bei einer kurzen Nachmittagstour in die Lemberger Ecke, wo der Schiffelskopf mit Maiblumenfels und Langenberg die nördliche Nebelhürde darstellte:





Schon zig mal dran vorbeigefahren, kam mir die Nebelsuppe für das Ablichten des "Menhirs von Pirmasens" aber dann grade ganz recht:


----------



## DonCamilllo (23. November 2014)

Das Bikewetter von heute:

im Lambrechter Tal:






in der Mitte zw. Klausental und Hoohe Loog:






und Oben auf dem Hahnenschritt Parkplatz:


----------



## Fibbs79 (23. November 2014)

Nachdem ich die Weinbiet Webcam gesehen hatte, wollte ich auch noch kurz dem Nebel entweichen:




und wieder zurück in der Suppe:


----------



## guru39 (23. November 2014)

Mal was von der anderen Rhein Seite.


----------



## Quente (23. November 2014)

... da habt ihr im Osten einen großen Vorteil... immer einen schönen Blick in das gelobte Land.


----------



## sp00n82 (23. November 2014)

guru39 schrieb:


> Mal was von der anderen Rhein Seite.


Woah, wann war das?


----------



## Optimizer (24. November 2014)

Der grenznahe Wasgenwald ist doch immer wieder für einen Ausritt extraordinaire gut. Im entfernten Ludwigswinkel starte ich meine Tour. Es geht rüber nach Petersbächel, am ehemaligen Depot, der Area One vorbei. Spekulationen gab es viele, aber vermutlich lagen hier direkt vor meiner Haustür zu meiner Kindeszeit noch Atomsprengköpfe. Ich lasse das alles jedoch rechts liegen und widme mich dem "Großen Felsen" von Petersbächel, der schon seit langem auf meiner Liste stand:




Es geht über den Felsgrat weiter. Ein Betonsträsschen begleitet mich ein paar Meter bis ein Anstieg hoch zum Florenberger Hals droht, der sich fast wie ein Iptestaler Drecksanstieg anfühlt. Glücklicherweise ist er nicht zu lang, so daß oben angekommen genug Luft bleibt, um mit dem Horizont zu spielen.




Der Forst ist mittlerweile auch schon wieder fleißig am Flurbereinigen und setzt dazu, schweres Geschütz, also seine Forstmaschinen ein:




Auf dem neuen Premiumgeländeradweg "Deutsch-Französischer Burgenweg" heißt es erstmals "Schultern". Gut 50hm geht es zu Fuß über rutschiges Geläub immer schön den Berg hoch. Kurz vor dem Gipfel ein Unterschlupf.




Dahinter geht es jetzt zielstrebend Richtung Grenze zu. Meine Tacho zeigt einen 17er Schnitt in Bewegung an. So muss es sein. Wir stürmen das Franzmannland!!! Und da ist er dann auch schon: Strategisch günstig liegt der Bayrische Windstein, 366m ü.NN




Ein idyllisches Plätzchen in herbstlicher Kulisse aus Sandstein lädt zum Verweilen ein.





Eine (nicht fahrbare) Leiter führt auf den Ausgugg-Posten, von dem man seine Blicke ins "feindliche" Territorium schweifen lassen kann.
Hier oben ist einer meiner Lieblingsplätze. Ich liebe diese Krüppelkiefer, die sich an den Fels klammert, hier oben in luftger Höhe Wind, Regen und Schnee widersteht. Dahinter der Steinberg. Eine gänzlich unbekannte, mittelalterliche Burgstelle, die sich geheimnisvoll aus dem Wäldermeer erhebt:




Und auch meine letzte Zwischenstation kann ich von hier schon erblicken: Die Burgruine Lützelhardt. Also schwinge ich mich wieder auf meinen Geländebock und nehme die folgende Serpentinenabfahrt in Angriff, welche mich ständig zwischen Deutschland und Franzmannland pendeln lässt. Immer wenn ich auf französischem Boden angekommen bin, habe ich das Gefühl, dass hier die Flora und Fauna irgendwie anders ist. Leicht sandige Pisten lassen mich grübel, ob hier ein 4"-Reifen besser vorwärts käme als mein jetzt doch schmaler Semislick.... Einen steinigen Pfad, kerzengrade gezogen, ohne Rücksicht auf den Geländelauf geht es hoch auf den Burgberg.
Oben angekommen, gibts erstmal einen kurzen Verschnaufer vor dieser grandiosen Kulisse:




Ich erklimme den höchsten Punkt über zahlreiche Treppen und Leitern und befinde mich zuletzt ganz oben auf dem Rest des palasartigen Bergfriedes. Der Wind pfeift mir mittlerweile schon wieder ein wenig um die Ohren. Von Westen ziehen bereits Wolken und leichter Nebel auf. Doch in der Sonne ist es so warm, dass die Waden frische Luft schnappen dürfen:




Der Rückweg gestaltet sich zwar ein wenig unspektakulärer, aber rundet diese kleine Grenzgängerei perfekt ab. Über die Route domainiale geht es im Rennradtempo zur Bremendell, einem kleinen Bauernhof mit Bewirtschaftung hart an der Grenze, der z.Zt. mit neuem Beaujolais wirbt. Leider bleibt mir nicht genug Zeit, um auf das Angebot einzugehen. Die Straße dahinter ist mit Schlaglöcher überseht und lässt die letzten Kilometer zur Slalomfahrt werden. Nach schlussendlich knapp 30km bin ich wieder zurück und konnte einen schönen Novembersonntagnachmittag nutzen.


----------



## Radler-01 (24. November 2014)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Woah, wann war das?



kurz nach dem Sündenfall, als Adam und Eva das Paradies von außen anschauen mussten ....


----------



## scylla (24. November 2014)

Opti, da wären wir uns ja gestern um ein Haar über den Weg gelaufen


----------



## guru39 (24. November 2014)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Woah, wann war das?


Exif sagt: ‎23. ‎November ‎2014, ‏‎16:34:42


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (24. November 2014)

scylla schrieb:


> Opti, da wären wir uns ja gestern um ein Haar über den Weg gelaufen


Über den Weg gelaufen? Über den Haufen gefahren! 

Sorry, war aber auch eine Steilvorlage


----------



## Optimizer (24. November 2014)

Kelme schrieb:


> Über den Weg gelaufen? Über den Haufen gefahren!
> 
> Sorry, war aber auch eine Steilvorlage


 
ich frag mich jetzt nur, ob sie mich oder ich sie....



scylla schrieb:


> Opti, da wären wir uns ja gestern um ein Haar über den Weg gelaufen


 Ja, fast. Sorry, dass es nicht geklappt hat. Bei mir war halt nur Luft für 3 Std. nachmittags. Deshalb musste ich auch das schnellere Rad nehmen.


----------



## Fibbs79 (24. November 2014)

Sie dich... 

Das passende Trikot hast du ja dazu


----------



## scylla (24. November 2014)

Nene, ich bremse auch für Optis
(manchmal, wenn ich meine netten 2 Sekunden habe)


----------



## rayc (24. November 2014)

@Optimizer, an der Burg waren wir auch:





aber auch an anderen Burgen wie diese:





Und mal keine Burg:





Fragt mich nicht wie die Burgen heißen und ob Südpfalz oder Nordvogesen.
Die Pfalz geht an der Grenze nahtlos in die Vogesen über. 
Wir waren immer direkt an der Grenze und wussten nie in welchen Land wir waren. 

Fahrer auf allen 3 Bilder ist @gasgas04 

Ray


----------



## Fibbs79 (24. November 2014)

rayc schrieb:


> auf allen 3 Bilder ist @gasgas04
> 
> Ray



mit unterschiedlichen Rädern?


----------



## rayc (24. November 2014)

Hast du nicht 2 Bikes bei Touren dabei? 

Scherz beiseite, er hat alle unsere Bikes "angetestet".
Das Hardtail gehört @orangerauch 
Das Fatty von @scylla hat er sich am häufigsten geschnappt.
Mein 301 nur einmal


----------



## Optimizer (24. November 2014)

rayc schrieb:


> @Optimizer[/USER
> 
> Fragt mich nicht wie die Burgen heißen und ob Südpfalz oder Nordvogesen.
> Die Pfalz geht an der Grenze nahtlos in die Vogesen über. :o
> ...




Das erste ist Frönsburg. Das zweite zeigt zu wenig Details.....war das am selben Tag oder wo ihr in Bad Niederbronn wart?


----------



## rayc (24. November 2014)

Das war auch gestern. Müsste Wegelnburg oder Hohenbourg sein.
Wir sind von Nothweiher nach Fleckenstein gefahren.

Ich muss das Foto georefernzieren, dann weis ich es genau.

Von der Grand Wintersberg-Runde habe ich kein Foto eingestellt.
Da habe ich bei Oberbronn zwei brauchbare geschossen.
Passt es auch hier in den Thread? Ist ja Kilometer südlicher in Frankreich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## samafa (24. November 2014)

@NewK,
von wo aus hast Du denn geknipst.
War gestern aufm Luitpold gewesen zum Untergang aber leider waren schon von westen die Wolken da...


----------



## Teufelstisch (24. November 2014)

rayc schrieb:


> Das war auch gestern. Müsste Wegelnburg oder Hohenbourg sein. (...) Ich muss das Foto georefernzieren, dann weis ich es genau.


 
Wegelnburg und Hohenburg glaub ich weniger. Aber mach mal.  Ich grüble auch schon ne Weile, weil mir dieses Treppchen mit der Abfahrt da einfach so gar nix sagen will.  Muss ja wegen des Nebels relativ hoch oben gelegen sein. Hätte erst Guttenberg vermutet, aber das passt nicht. Evtl. bliebe noch der Löwenstein...

Jedenfalls schöne Eindrücke aus dem Grenzland, @Optimizer / @rayc !

@guru39  - hatte an dem Tag mehrmals auch die Webcam vom Königstuhl aufgerufen... und ärger mich immer noch, dass ich mir diese Inversionslage habe entgehen lassen...


----------



## Optimizer (24. November 2014)

Ich glaub auch nicht an Wegelnburg oder Hohenbourg. Die Aufgangssituation von dem Weg passt zu keiner dieser Burgen. Auch irgendwie zu den anderen Burgen in der Gegend nicht. Höchstens irgendwo hintenrum am Loewenstein....!?!


----------



## scylla (24. November 2014)

Froensbourg und Fleckenstein?
@orangerauch Hilfe, klär uns ahnungslose Hinterherroller mal auf, was wir da überhaupt getrieben haben


----------



## Fibbs79 (24. November 2014)

Ich tippe auf Löwenstein. 
War da noch ein baufälliges Geländer?


----------



## orangerauch (24. November 2014)

des Rätsels Lösung ist:
Aufstieg von Nothweiler mit östlichter Umrundung der Wegelnburg. Dann rauf zur Hohenburg wo wir rayc gezeigt haben, wie hoch das Heck stehen muß, um in der Ebene über den Lenker zu gehen. Dort sind wir alle brav die Treppen durch beide Burgtore gefahren.

Weiter gings zur Loewenstein mit dem Treppenfoto und Inversion im Hintergrund…
Fleckenstein sahen wir dort kurz vor der Dämmerung aus dem Nebel herausschauen, in den wir dann am Langenfels entlang hinab auch eintauchten, um dann auf breitgefahrenen Trail nach Hirschthal hinabzublasen… wo wir schließlich die Lampen dranbauten, um weiterdadeln zu können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rayc (24. November 2014)

Yep, Technik sagt auch Löwenstein.

@Fibbs79, @Optimizer Respekt das ihr das am Bild erkannt habt.
Das es 2 Burgen waren habe ich garnicht wahrgenommen. Habe es für eine gehalten.


----------



## orangerauch (24. November 2014)

rayc schrieb:


> Das es 2 Burgen waren habe ich garnicht wahrgenommen. Habe es für eine gehalten.



zuviel Technikgequassel in der Combo beim hinterhertrotteln… das trübt wahrnehmung...


----------



## Bjoern_U. (24. November 2014)

orangerauch schrieb:


> zuviel Technikgequassel in der Combo beim hinterhertrotteln… das trübt wahrnehmung...


----------



## orangerauch (24. November 2014)

ich hab auch noch eins von der Tour:




Untersuchung eines Gegenanstiegs auf dem Weg zur Froensburg:
(die Vogelperspektive lässt ahnen…)


----------



## NewK (24. November 2014)

@samafa

Hast ´ne PM.


----------



## rayc (25. November 2014)

orangerauch schrieb:


> Weiter gings zur Loewenstein mit dem Treppenfoto und Inversion im Hintergrund…


Der SideHop am Loewenstein hat es in den FdT-Pool geschafft 
Wenn es euch gefällt, freue ich mich über ein Stern von euch, siehe
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1739685?in=potdPool

Ray


----------



## guru39 (25. November 2014)

noch einZ


----------



## Radde (25. November 2014)

Vom Sonntag kann ich mal noch den Sonnenaufgang nachliefern:






Hab kurzerhand auf dem Weg nach Trippstadt nen kleinen Umweg über die Kalmit genommen.

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1739505]
	
[/URL]










Und noch ein paar Trippstadtbilder aus Matzes Hand:


----------



## donnersberger (25. November 2014)

over the cloud


----------



## Fibbs79 (27. November 2014)

Was man so alles im Wald findet:




Bissel die Umgebung von Wilgartswiesen durchforstet:
















Abschlußpäddel:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (27. November 2014)

SW-Challenge5a von *lomo* auf Flickr




SW-Challenge5c von *lomo* auf Flickr


----------



## Teufelstisch (28. November 2014)

Das Grau(en) nimmt einfach kein Ende. Einer der sonnenscheinärmsten Monate ever neigt sich dem Ende zu. Und der Dezember macht wohl grade so weiter...

Dabei riss doch tatsächlich heute gegen Mittag mal von Südwesten her die Hochnebelpampe auf und es schien 2-3h die Sonne. Also auf nen schon länger geplanten Sundowner gehofft - Ergebnis:





Fack ju, Petrus!


----------



## Kelme (28. November 2014)

Teufelstisch schrieb:


> Fack ju, Petrus!


Na na na - dann zünden wir eine Kerze an und vielleicht klappt das doch noch irgendwann.




Lichtbar by kelme_sis, on Flickr


----------



## orangerauch (28. November 2014)

so gehts doch auch: letztes Woe am südlichsten Rand der Pfalz:


----------



## Teufelstisch (28. November 2014)

@Kelme - Hab ich auch schon probiert, vielleicht helfen ja deine Kerzen! Ist meine übliche Spätherbstdepression.   Da der Sommer aber auch schon zu nix zu gebrauchen war, wird das ewige Dauergrau so langsam wirklich unerträglich; grade fotografisch...! Würde es wenigstens schneien - aber da ist ja auch nix in Sicht. Einfach nur ewig grauer Himmel, Ödnis und Langeweile...

Den einzigen brauchbaren Tag vorige Woche - @orangerauch - hab ich zu allem Überfluss dann auch noch schlicht und ergreifend "verpennt"...  Wobei - der Löwenstein liegt ja auch schon in Frankreich, da war es ja heute auch wieder besser als hier! 

edit - Falls noch jemand die Sonne noch suchen sollte - dem Pfälzerwald fehlen mal wieder die letzten 200-300 Höhenmeter: http://www.hotel-hohneck.com/pages/webcam.html


----------



## donnersberger (29. November 2014)

letztes WE am Königstuhl:


----------



## Optimizer (30. November 2014)

Gestern auf einer Fat-nebligen Tour:


----------



## rayc (30. November 2014)

Noch Pfalz oder schon Nordvogesen?


----------



## Optimizer (30. November 2014)

rayc schrieb:


> Noch Pfalz oder schon Nordvogesen?


Konnt ich bei dem Nebel nicht erkennen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teufelstisch (30. November 2014)

Noch Pfalz! 

Bin ich eigentlich der einzige Wetterfühlige hier...? Was war das aber wieder auch für ein fantastisches Wochenende, oder?! Konstant 2 Grad, konturlos-bleigrauer Himmel, Nebel und permanentes Nieselgesiffe! Da geht einem doch das Herz auf...!


----------



## Optimizer (30. November 2014)

In Frankreich hat sich dann der dichte Nebel ein bisschen gelichtet...
Schön toll, was die ollen Niederadeligen da damals in den Wald gezimmert haben.


----------



## Teufelstisch (30. November 2014)

Mal wieder der Burgenleidenschaft "gefrönt"? 

Hast du eigentlich in letzter Zeit mal was zur Restaurierung der Grand Arnsbourg gehört? Die soll ja nach Waldeck und Falkenstein eigentlich als nächste an der Reihe sein...


----------



## Optimizer (30. November 2014)

Ist noch immer vollgesperrt...


----------



## s1monster (30. November 2014)

Heute mal wieder ne Runde gefahren. Mannheim - Schauenburg Ruine - Weißer Stein - HD Schloss - Mannheim. Zwischendurch war es bitterkalt. Am WS bei 1,7 Grad in den tiefhängenden Wolken war schon fies. 
Mit zitternden Händen dann doch noch ein paar Fotos geschossen. 





















Viele Grüße, Simon


----------



## Teufelstisch (30. November 2014)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Ist noch immer vollgesperrt...


 
Wird Zeit; als ich im Juli 2013 das letzte Mal da war, sah der eine Turm wirklich akut einsturzgefährdet aus. Ich werd dann wohl im Frühjahr mal wieder gucken, ob sich was getan hat. Meine wo gelesen zu haben, dass es schon 2014 hätte losgehen sollen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## goflo (1. Dezember 2014)

Schöne Nightridetour letztens....


----------



## Fibbs79 (1. Dezember 2014)

Motto des Tages: raus aus dem grauen Alltag


----------



## 3 Steps Ahead (1. Dezember 2014)

Moin ihr Buwe, kann mir jemand sagen wo der Teil mit den Mountainbikern, in diesem sehr sehr geilen Film, gedreht wurde?


----------



## lomo (2. Dezember 2014)

3 Steps Ahead schrieb:


> Moin ihr Buwe, kann mir jemand sagen wo der Teil mit den Mountainbikern, in diesem sehr sehr geilen Film, gedreht wurde?



Wahrscheinlich uffem Weg zum Betze!


----------



## 3 Steps Ahead (2. Dezember 2014)

lomo schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich uffem Weg zum Betze!


Genau, so wie Landaach drei Schritt vun Speyer weg esch


----------



## Modenbachbiker (2. Dezember 2014)

Der Trail ist an der Kalmit .An dieser Abfahrt haben ein paar mit viel Federweg lange gebaut.
Immer wieder schön ist der Tunnel unter der Kalmitstaße ,KOPF einziehen !!!


----------



## Quente (2. Dezember 2014)

... den Trail gab es schon, da fuhren die Väter derer mit viel Federweg noch mit ganz ohne Federweg...


----------



## Bjoern_U. (2. Dezember 2014)

Quente schrieb:


> ... den Trail gab es schon, da fuhren die Väter derer mit viel Federweg noch mit ganz ohne Federweg...


... diesen Trail runter !


----------



## Radde (2. Dezember 2014)

Lustiges video haben die da gemacht  

noch ein paar Fotoreste









 



und mal wieder nachts nichts zu tun gehabt.









 



(und da die burg bei dunkelheit nicht betreten werden sollte hatten wir Licht dabei  )


----------



## Teufelstisch (3. Dezember 2014)

@Radde - stimmt, ohne Kunstlicht geht kaum was derzeit... 

Immerhin - der Winter naht!





... an der Ausdauer muss er aber noch üben; Abends war fast alles Weiß wieder weg:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steffenhummel (4. Dezember 2014)

Schöne Bilder die ihr hier immer zeigt, freue mich immer wieder hier reinzuschauen


----------



## Teufelstisch (4. Dezember 2014)

Ham'wer nun bald Weihnachten? Oder doch Ostern...?





...und mit sowas kann man trotzdem noch >10 km nach Hause fahren, ähm, eiern...! 

Hat ne Ewigkeit gehalten, diese RubberQueen 2.2!


----------



## 3 Steps Ahead (5. Dezember 2014)

Tubeless wäre das nicht passiert


----------



## bike-runner (5. Dezember 2014)

3 Steps Ahead schrieb:


> Tubeless wäre das nicht passiert




stimmt, da wäre gar keine luft mehr drinnen und 10 km sind lang zum laufen


----------



## Optimizer (5. Dezember 2014)

Teufelstisch schrieb:


> Ham'wer nun bald Weihnachten? Oder doch Ostern...?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Sieht nach zu breiten Reifen für zu schmale Felge aus!?!?


----------



## Waldfabi (5. Dezember 2014)

@Optimizer: Wer fährt denn da zu breite Reifen von uns allen?


----------



## Optimizer (5. Dezember 2014)

Musst schon richtig lesen: zu breit auf zu schmalen Felgen. Dann kommts nämlich zum Walken des Reifens, bei dem dann irgendwann die Karkasse reißt. Die Angst hab ich nämlich bei meinem Crosser auch....
Was das andere anbetrifft, da fahre ich einen breiten Reifen auf passend dimensionierter breiter Felge!


----------



## Fibbs79 (5. Dezember 2014)

2.2 finde ich jetzt aber nicht so breit...


----------



## Optimizer (5. Dezember 2014)

wie schmal ist die Felge?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teufelstisch (5. Dezember 2014)

Optimizer schrieb:


> wie schmal ist die Felge?



2.2 ist alles andere als zu breit für die Felge, dass passt schon alles. Der Reifen starb gestern letztlich einfach nur an Altersschwäche. Der ist mehrere Jahre (mit einigen Unterbrechungen), geschätzt mind. 12.000 km gelaufen und hat sogar noch ein klein wenig Profil. Dann darf der irgendwann auch mal einreißen.  Wollte ihn in letzter Zeit (ein leichter Schlag war schon spürbar) eh immer wieder mal wechseln, war nur zu faul dafür!


----------



## Optimizer (5. Dezember 2014)

Dann nehme ich alle Vermutungen meinerseits zurück. Ein ehrwürdiger Reifen (mit 12000km). Ruhe er in Frieden!


----------



## Kelme (5. Dezember 2014)

Zur Abwechslung mal wieder ein Bild 




Colin_20141123 by kelme_sis, on Flickr


----------



## black soul (5. Dezember 2014)

Teufelstisch schrieb:


> 2.2 ist alles andere als zu breit für die Felge, dass passt schon alles. Der Reifen starb gestern letztlich einfach nur an Altersschwäche. Der ist mehrere Jahre (mit einigen Unterbrechungen), geschätzt mind. 12.000 km gelaufen und hat sogar noch ein klein wenig Profil. Dann darf der irgendwann auch mal einreißen.  Wollte ihn in letzter Zeit (ein leichter Schlag war schon spürbar) eh immer wieder mal wechseln, war nur zu faul dafür!



ab und zu mal erneuern kann nicht schaden.


----------



## Teufelstisch (5. Dezember 2014)

black soul schrieb:


> ab und zu mal erneuern kann nicht schaden.


 
Hab ich doch, heute mal nen ganz frischen Baron draufgezogen.  Das gebrauchsgegenständliche Zeuch wurde ja aber auch bezahlt - also wird es so lange gefahren, bis es verbraucht ist. Nieder mit dem Kaputalismus!  Obsoleszenz gibt's eh mehr als genug. Ich bin auch schon Reifen gefahren, die waren kaum drauf schon wieder abgefahren, durchlöchert oder hatten ähnliche Flankenschäden...

Schönen Nikolaus!


----------



## Kelme (5. Dezember 2014)

Auf dem Kunigundenmarkt in Neustadt/Weinstr.



Weihnachtsmarkt_1 by kelme_sis, on Flickr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## black soul (6. Dezember 2014)

Teufelstisch schrieb:


> Hab ich doch, heute mal nen ganz frischen Baron draufgezogen.  Das gebrauchsgegenständliche Zeuch wurde ja aber auch bezahlt - also wird es so lange gefahren, bis es verbraucht ist. Nieder mit dem Kaputalismus!  Obsoleszenz gibt's eh mehr als genug. Ich bin auch schon Reifen gefahren, die waren kaum drauf schon wieder abgefahren, durchlöchert oder hatten ähnliche Flankenschäden...
> 
> Schönen Nikolaus!


schönen nikolaus zurück, vielleicht sieht man sich mal in der pfalz. giant reign und santa cruz heckler.


----------



## Teufelstisch (7. Dezember 2014)

Mal nen Abstecher in die "Zone" (grenzt ja an die Randzone?) gemacht; der Sonne (die letzten Sonnenstrahlen gab es am 28. November) entgegen...

Sogar Felsenburgen hat es da:




Orangerie:




Und Sonnenlicht:




Dazu war der Boden im Homburger Wald gut ausgefahren; da hat wohl gestern oder heute ne größere, ausgeschilderte Tour stattgefunden.


----------



## Luzy123 (7. Dezember 2014)

Teufelstisch schrieb:


> Dazu war der Boden im Homburger Wald gut ausgefahren; da hat wohl gestern oder heute ne größere, ausgeschilderte Tour stattgefunden.



Jepp, die Nikolaustour von Zweirad Sieber führte dort heute vorbei.


----------



## <NoFear> (9. Dezember 2014)

Da warste bei mir in der Heimat auf den *HOMeTrails *unterwegs!
Coole Pics!


----------



## Teufelstisch (9. Dezember 2014)

<NoFear> schrieb:


> Da warste bei mir in der Heimat auf den *HOMeTrails *unterwegs! Coole Pics!


 
Merci! Die Wälder um Kirkel und Homburg sind auf jeden Fall auch den ein oder anderen Abstecher wert! 

In der Nacht klopfte der Winter nochmal an; aber so richtig reinkommen will er einfach noch nicht. Geht wohl grau und siffig weiter. Dabei macht so ein Ritt durch 5 cm frisch gefallenen Schnee auf gefrorenem Boden doch so viel Spaß...


----------



## emek (10. Dezember 2014)

Die ersten Schneeflocken am Königsstuhl...


----------



## Radde (10. Dezember 2014)

den kurzen Wintereinbruch genutzt um mal wieder ein paar Speicherkarten zu füllen:








Für ne knappe Stunde haben die Farben dann dank Nebel und Sonne ein wenig verrückt gespielt.


----------



## *Souly* (10. Dezember 2014)

Sehr schön!


----------



## lomo (10. Dezember 2014)

Radde schrieb:


> den kurzen Wintereinbruch genutzt um mal wieder ein paar Speicherkarten zu füllen: ...


He, he, he, den Weg kenn ich doch, da ist das da entstanden ;-) 




SW_Challenge5b von *lomo* auf Flickr


----------



## Optimizer (12. Dezember 2014)

Langweilige Landschaft, ein oller Steinturm und so ein Typ, der mit einem Rad mit Ballonreifen so ne Treppe runterfährt. All das untermalt mit einer 08/15 Mucke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Zimbo (12. Dezember 2014)

@ Optimizer:
Ich bin jetzt echt auf ganzer Linie gelangweilt.


----------



## Quente (12. Dezember 2014)

... wo ist hier ein Typ? Ich sehe nur Reifen.


----------



## Waldfabi (12. Dezember 2014)

Och Nee! Was ein langweiliger Scheiß! Und ich hab mich schon drauf gefreut, daß du die Treppe von ganz Oben im Turm runterfährst. Alles Luschies.


----------



## Optimizer (12. Dezember 2014)

Waldfabi schrieb:


> Och Nee! Was ein langweiliger Scheiß! Und ich hab mich schon drauf gefreut, daß du die Treppe von ganz Oben im Turm runterfährst. Alles Luschies.


 Die Treppenabfahrt von ganz oben mit der Gopro gefilmt sieht richtig scheiß langweilig und total easy aus. Daher hab ich das weggelassen...


----------



## Bumble (12. Dezember 2014)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> @Optimizer
> Ich bin jetzt echt auf ganzer Linie gelangweilt.


Ich bin schon eingeschlafen bevor die Treppen kamen 

@Optimizer
Lass dich nicht ärgern


----------



## Waldfabi (12. Dezember 2014)

Opti: Du musst mit mir mal Treppen fahren ! Da ist was geboten.....


----------



## Optimizer (12. Dezember 2014)

Bin ich mit dir doch schonmal...am Dahner F-Pfad. Hattest du da nicht verweigert???


----------



## Fibbs79 (12. Dezember 2014)

Ahh Schreckenssturztreppe


----------



## Bumble (12. Dezember 2014)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Bin ich mit dir doch schonmal...am Dahner F-Pfad. Hattest du da nicht verweigert???







Ich seh schon, im Frühjahr ist das 3. Pirmasenser Treppenmassaker angesagt und Fabi zeigt uns dann mal so richtig wo der Frosch die Locken hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bjoern_U. (12. Dezember 2014)

Bumble schrieb:


> ...im Frühjahr ist das 3. Pirmasenser Treppenmassaker angesagt


dabei !


----------



## Waldfabi (13. Dezember 2014)

Waldfabi schrieb:


> Opti: Du musst mit mir mal Treppen fahren ! Da ist was geboten.....


Hab mir doch vor 2 Wochen 1-2Rippen gebrochen..... an 3 Treppenstufen!

Gruß.
Tom


----------



## Waldfabi (13. Dezember 2014)

Doppelpost.


----------



## Kelme (13. Dezember 2014)

Waldfabi schrieb:


> Doppelpost.


Also vor 4 Wochen 2-4 Rippen an 6 Stufen?


----------



## Teufelstisch (13. Dezember 2014)

Waldfabi schrieb:


> Hab mir doch vor 2 Wochen 1-2Rippen gebrochen..... an 3 Treppenstufen!



Wann kommt endlich die Helm- und Protektorenpflicht im Haushalt und insb. beim Treppensteigen!?


----------



## Bumble (13. Dezember 2014)

Kelme schrieb:


> Also vor 4 Wochen 2-4 Rippen an 6 Stufen?


Stell dir mal vor er wäre den Turm von ganz oben runtergefahren 
Soviel Rippen hat er garnicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zembo (14. Dezember 2014)

Bei der heutigen Sauwetterrunde.


----------



## NewK (14. Dezember 2014)

Was ist das denn für ein hässlicher Lappen über´m Hinterrad


----------



## zembo (14. Dezember 2014)

Sei ruhig, ich nenne das den "hab-keine-Lust-die-Jacke-schon-wieder-zu-waschen" Lappen


----------



## Laerry (14. Dezember 2014)

Ich immer das Gefühl gehabt, das so ein Lappen bei mir gar nix gebracht hat^^


----------



## steffenhummel (15. Dezember 2014)

Nach einiger Zeit Abstinenz vom Fotografieren war ich gestern wieder unterwegs, Nebel satt.


----------



## steffenhummel (20. Dezember 2014)

Heute, man glaubt es kaum, gab es wieder einmal gewaltig Farbe im Himmel. Nach den grauen Tagen entschädigt dieser Sonnenaufgang für das lange warten:


----------



## lomo (20. Dezember 2014)

steffenhummel schrieb:


> Heute, man glaubt es kaum, gab es wieder einmal gewaltig Farbe im Himmel. Nach den grauen Tagen entschädigt dieser Sonnenaufgang für das lange warten:



Sieht gut aus! 
Ach ja, die Kalender sind gut angekommen! ;-)


----------



## Fibbs79 (20. Dezember 2014)

lomo schrieb:


> Sieht gut aus!
> Ach ja, die Kalender sind gut angekommen! ;-)



Meiner auch!! 
MUSCHIAS GRACIAS


----------



## s1monster (20. Dezember 2014)

War heute in Heidelberg am Heiligenberg und königsstuhl unterwegs...


----------



## AlexMC (20. Dezember 2014)

nette Treppe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steffenhummel (21. Dezember 2014)

lomo schrieb:


> Sieht gut aus!
> Ach ja, die Kalender sind gut angekommen! ;-)


Super freut mich 



Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Meiner auch!!
> MUSCHIAS GRACIAS


Ich habe zu danken 

Nachschlag:


----------



## DAKAY (21. Dezember 2014)

AlexMC schrieb:


> nette Treppe



Jap, die neben der Bahn


----------



## Bjoern_U. (23. Dezember 2014)

ein Bild aus wärmeren Tagen
beim Bilder sichten wiedergefunden 






gleicher Tag, gleicher Aussichtspunkt, etwas andere Perspektive




(beides Autopanoramen direkt aus der Kamera)


----------



## AlexMC (23. Dezember 2014)

Geniales Bild, da geht doch rechts gleich eine feine Treppe runter


----------



## Bjoern_U. (23. Dezember 2014)

AlexMC schrieb:


> Geniales Bild, da geht doch rechts gleich eine feine Treppe runter


 
diese hier


----------



## Deleted 38566 (24. Dezember 2014)

Frohe Weihnachten


----------



## Teufelstisch (24. Dezember 2014)

Viel Nass die letzte Zeit - und die Sonne existiert hier in der Westpfalz auch nicht mehr; bislang im Dez unter 10 Stunden Sonnenschein! Gestern löste sich der Hochnebel zum Hohn dann auch vom strahlend schönen Süden bis fast an die D-F-Grenze auf... aber eben nur fast! 



 

 

 

 



Naja, endlich ist mal Schluss mit dem Gesiffe; "der Winter naht". Hoffentlich bringt der Weihnachtsmann was Dickes zum Anziehen, die Vorhersage bietet sich doch für ne prima Neujahrstour an! 

Schöne freie Tage!


----------



## Radde (24. Dezember 2014)

Bin ich mal gespannt. Hab mir mal neue hardware gegönnt, das erste brauchbare Bild:


----------



## Bjoern_U. (24. Dezember 2014)

Radde schrieb:


> Bin ich mal gespannt. Hab mir mal neue hardware gegönnt, das erste brauchbare Bild:


zumindest macht sie schon mal besseres Wetter !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matou (24. Dezember 2014)

Radde schrieb:


> Bin ich mal gespannt. Hab mir mal neue hardware gegönnt, das erste brauchbare Bild:



Schick!  Die hab ich mir auch für unterwegs gegönnt.


----------



## klaus1 (24. Dezember 2014)

Wünsche meinen Lieblingsfotografen frohe Weihnachten und macht bitte weiter so!


----------



## lomo (25. Dezember 2014)

Letzte MTB-Ausfahrt im Pälzerwald
für dieses Jahr




letzte MTB-Ausfahrt von *lomo* auf Flickr


----------



## steffenhummel (26. Dezember 2014)

Wer weiß wo ich unterwegs war?


----------



## bike-runner (26. Dezember 2014)

luger geierstein würd ich mal ins rennen werfen mit blick richtung klingenmünster (grob) auch zu sehen gossersweiler


----------



## lomo (26. Dezember 2014)

steffenhummel schrieb:


> Wer weiß wo ich unterwegs war?



Wollt g'rad sagen, hier ..




Aussicht 1 von *lomo* auf Flickr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (26. Dezember 2014)

^^ Ein Berg weiter Richtung Randzone:


----------



## steffenhummel (27. Dezember 2014)

Ihr kennt euch einfach zu gut aus  Geiersteine ist natürlich richtig.


----------



## Teufelstisch (27. Dezember 2014)

Mal im Ernst - wie machst du das? Sowas ist doch nimmer normal!  Fährst du mit dem Wohnmobil durch die Gegend, übernachtest in der Nähe und hockst dann jeden Morgen an so nem schönen Plätzchen und hoffst, dass in einem von zehn Fällen das Wetter mitspielt? Nen heißen Draht zu Petrus, der dir dann immer schnell die Wolken beiseite schiebt...?  Ich hab ja inzw. auch gelernt, das Wetter zu "lesen" - aber wenn ich dann mal morgens oder abends in der Hoffnung auf ne schöne Stimmung losfahre, klappt es wirklich nie; dann bleibt es natürlich grau und die Lücke tut sich nicht auf. Und wenn ich es dann wie am 1. Weihnachtstag morgens lasse ("wird eh wieder nix"), kommt natürlich die Sonne doch kurz nach Sonnenaufgang raus...


----------



## Laerry (27. Dezember 2014)

Er isst halt immer soin Deller leer


----------



## orangerauch (27. Dezember 2014)

Teufelstisch schrieb:


> Mal im Ernst - wie machst du das? Sowas ist doch nimmer normal!



...das würd mich auch mal indressiern!


----------



## Deleted 77527 (27. Dezember 2014)

lomo schrieb:


> Letzte MTB-Ausfahrt im Pälzerwald
> für dieses Jahr
> 
> 
> ...


...fährst Du in Netzstrumpfhosen???
Allen Pfälzern und denen drum herum einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr.


----------



## steffenhummel (27. Dezember 2014)

Teller leer ist schon mal ein guter Ansatz  Ne ich entscheide eigentlich immer morgens ob es sich lohnt bzw. wie die Chancen stehen. Dann gehts früh genug los und hoffe das es sich passenden entwickelt. Zusätzlich kenne mich mittlerweile auch ganz gut mit Wettermodellen und Vorhersagen aus, also die Modelle selbst zu lesen. 
Was ihr jedoch nicht seht wie oft ich oben stehe und kein einziges Bild machen weil die Sonne es nicht schafft, oder die Stimmung nichts hergibt. Sollte man also nicht unterschätzen, denn die Bilder die ich hier zeige sind ja immer die Sahnestückchen


----------



## orangerauch (27. Dezember 2014)

dein Einsatz lohnt!
wann stehst du denn frühestens am Berg?

***morgenmuffel***


----------



## steffenhummel (27. Dezember 2014)

Immer unterschiedlich, normal versuche ich immer 1 Stunde vor Sonnenaufgang vor Ort zu sein. Je nachdem wie lang man laufen muss und wie lang ich brauche um dorthin zu fahren, stehe ich dann im Sommer manchmal um halb 4, 4 rum auf und im Winter kann ich dann auch mal bis 6 halb 7 rum schlafen. Sonnenaufgang ist im Moment so ca. 8:20, sehr entspannt zum fotografieren.


----------



## Optimizer (27. Dezember 2014)

Kein roter Himmel, sondern einfach nur weißer Untergrund:





Hinter der Hummel kann man jetzt auch Skilanglauf (einbeinig ;-) ) machen. Ich hab schon mal die Loipe gespurt:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (27. Dezember 2014)

Heute beim Weg zu den Wellenliegen




Blaue Stunde_2 by kelme_sis, on Flickr

... und angekommen




Wellenliegenglühwein by kelme_sis, on Flickr


----------



## donnersberger (27. Dezember 2014)

Heute am KS 








Sent from my iDöner using Tapatalk


----------



## Joshua60 (27. Dezember 2014)

Das Bild ist aber nur 21 ;-)

Hier kommt 42:




Schneeschwerstarbeit by JoshuaXo, on Flickr


----------



## Kelme (27. Dezember 2014)

Joshua60 schrieb:


> Das Bild ist aber nur 21 ;-)
> 
> Hier kommt 42


Das Bild ist 52. Du hast 10 vergessen


----------



## roeb (28. Dezember 2014)

Entschuldigt meine Wortwahl, aber .... WOLLT IHR MICH VERARSCHEN!?!?!?

Ich fahre mit dem Fatbike im Gepäck über Weihnachten nach Sachsen in der Hoffnung das dort mehr Schnee liegt und dann hat die Pfalz in meiner Abwesenheit die dreifache Schneemenge? Ich komme postwendend zurück!


----------



## Laerry (28. Dezember 2014)

Dann zeig ich halt auch ma mein Schneebild von gestern.


----------



## madmike85 (28. Dezember 2014)




----------



## Deleted 38566 (28. Dezember 2014)

von Gestern


----------



## Dr-No (28. Dezember 2014)

Hoffentlich ist auf dem Tisch kein Copyright


 

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (28. Dezember 2014)

Wegen mir kann jetzt der Sommer kommen


----------



## DAKAY (28. Dezember 2014)

@Fibbs79 
Verrätst Du wo das 2. Foto entstanden ist?


----------



## Fibbs79 (28. Dezember 2014)

kleiner Tipp 




Nachschlag:


----------



## Radde (28. Dezember 2014)

Ein großes:





den rest vom tag mit filmen beschäftigt gewesen, endlich warn die bedingungen mal brauchbar um ein lang geplantes projekt zu verwirklichen.
ein kleiner screenshot:


----------



## Bjoern_U. (28. Dezember 2014)

was großes hab ich auch...


----------



## Bjoern_U. (28. Dezember 2014)

@roeb Selbst schuld ! 

auf der "Auffahrt" zur Hellerhütte über den Lieselotten Steig lag schon zu viel von dem weißen Zeug. Die 6 Wanderer die mir entgegen gekommen sind, reichten leider nicht aus um eine fahrbare Spur zu erzeugen 




aber zu Fuß gehen gibt einem die Möglichkeit Kleinigkeiten zu entdecken....







oder auch nur die heutige geniale Lichtstimmung zu genießen !




auf der Hellerhütte war ich heute der einzige Biker !! 
Überhaupt hatten die meisten Stollenritter heute wohl keine Lust, ich habe seit langem mal wieder heute keinen einzigen gesehen !
Zum Glück bin ich nach der Futter/Aufwärmpause die ursprünglich geplante Runde gefahren und nicht auf dem kürzesten Weg wieder runter zum Auto. 

Der Trail Richtung Lambrecht  war heute wohl gut begangen und entsprechend gab es eine wunderbare Spur die sich richtig gut fahren lies 




und so war ich als die Sonne irgendwo hinten in Frankreich unterging an der schönsten Stelle vom Trail



















da ich nach ~4 Wochen Erkältung es nicht übertreiben wollte bin ich von Lambrecht entlang der Straße zurück zum Auto gefahren. Das kann ich keinem raten, dann lieber doch durch den Wald....
Dank Schneepflug ist der Radweg nicht fahrbar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teufelstisch (28. Dezember 2014)

Schöne Eindrücke aus den verschiedenen Ecken des winterlichen Pfälzerwaldes! 

Hier am Westrande, auf 300-400m ist das Geläuf leider eine Katastrophe; da es gestern überflüssigerweise zwischendurch stark antaute und über Nacht dann wieder gefror (ohne dass noch nennenswert Schnee fiel), kam da ne zähe Betonschnee-Eis-Mischung bei raus. Richtung Pfälzerwald konnte ich heute leider nicht, habe aber den Sonnenschein genossen - am heutigen Tag hat sich die Sonnenscheindauer des bisherigen Monats hier mal eben verdoppelt...! 





Nach Sonnenuntergang ging es dann aber schnell nach Haus - Minus 5 Grad, bei Windböen auf dem freien Feld sind auch gut eingemummelt ganz schön zapfig; besonders was die Griffel betrifft.

@Dr-No - Rechnung kommt!


----------



## Pfalbike (28. Dezember 2014)

Etwas bewegtes aus der Region


----------



## DonCamilllo (28. Dezember 2014)

Gestern, Richtung Eckkopfturm






und heute an der Kalmit






mit Sonnenuntergang


----------



## OZM (29. Dezember 2014)

gestern am Morschenberg


----------



## steffenhummel (29. Dezember 2014)

Schöne Bilder die ihr hier zeigt.

@DonCamilllo das letzte find ich besonders stark

@Bjoern_U. die Stimmung vom Sonnenuntergang ist klasse, gab ein tolles Licht

@Fibbs79  für aus der Hand find ich das letzte super, tolle Farben 

@Kelme das Bild zu blauen Stunde gefällt mir auch sehr gut 

Ich war gestern Mittag auch unterwegs:


----------



## orangerauch (29. Dezember 2014)

geniale Bilder von euch aus dem Pfälzerwald!  und Ihr wurdet ihr endlich mal wieder mit Sonne belohnt!

Hier um Süden Badens gabs am Woe nur graue Suppe mit Frost um -7°C und steife Brise.

hier zeigt sich euer Vorteil im Winter gegenüber Anreinern des schwarzen Waldes.
Und die Anstiege und Abfahrten bei Schnee lassen sich im Pfälzerwald viel besser bewältigen als auf den höheren Bergen auf der gegenüberliegenden Rheinseite, wo die Schneehöhe inzwischen mit zunehmender Höhe ins unpassierbare wächst...


----------



## roeb (29. Dezember 2014)

Hätte da auch noch ein Bild vom Schnee. Wenn auch mal nicht aus der Pfalz. Aber Schnee ist ja Schnee. Nur Rad ist nicht Rad ... 





Sent from my Nokia Lumia 630 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (30. Dezember 2014)

DAKAY schrieb:


> @Fibbs79
> Verrätst Du wo das 2. Foto entstanden ist?



Die Wand am Deich


----------



## s1monster (30. Dezember 2014)

War zum letzten Mal in diesem Jahr unterwegs. Bin von Mannheim an den Königsstuhl gefahren. Ganz nach oben habe ich es heute nicht geschafft, bin zu spät losgefahren.


----------



## DAKAY (30. Dezember 2014)

Pfalzwaldgeist schrieb:


> Die Wand am Deich


Dat hilft mir alles nicht weiter. 
Hab wohl n ziemlich beschränkten Horizont.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steffenhummel (31. Dezember 2014)

Noch ein paar Winterimpressionen:


----------



## steffenhummel (1. Januar 2015)

Noch ein Bild vom meinem Ausflug auf die Geiersteine:


----------



## Bjoern_U. (1. Januar 2015)

@steffenhummel hier ist mir der Fels im Vordergrund zu dominant. Hast du den extra belichtet bzw. per EBV ausgearbeitet ? Für mein Verständnis dürfte der auf der dem Betrachter zu gewandten Seite eigentlich nicht so hell sein.


----------



## steffenhummel (2. Januar 2015)

Sehr gut erkannt Bjoern, das Bild besteht eigentlich aus 2 Belichtungen, einmal der Himmel mit den Lichtern und eine Belichtung für den Felsen der ansonsten für mich persönlich etwas zu dunkel gewesen wäre. Vielleicht könnte ich die Belichtung noch etwas nach unten korrigieren sodass er nicht mehr so dominant wirkt, werde ich auf jeden Fall mal ausprobieren, danke!


----------



## Kelme (3. Januar 2015)

Als der Winter noch richtig schön war ... 




Eckkopfpanorama Südost by kelme_sis, on Flickr


----------



## Deleted 38566 (4. Januar 2015)

Dito


----------



## steffenhummel (4. Januar 2015)

Kelme schrieb:


> Als der Winter noch richtig schön war ...
> Eckkopfpanorama Südost by kelme_sis, on Flickr


Da war noch alles in weiß, sehr schön 
Sieht aus als ob da richtig Potenzial wäre für einen Sonnenaufgang. Hermann kannst du ca. sagen wie weit ich bis zum Turm laufen müsste?

Sonnenuntergang von einem anderen Turm:


----------



## Bjoern_U. (4. Januar 2015)

@steffenhummel Zum Eckkopfturm geht man eine Weile.
Start entweder beim Kurpfalzpark bzw. in Wachenheim oder in Deidesheim jeweils am Waldrand auf den entsprechenden Wanderparkplätzen
Hier der Blick Richtung (Nord) Osten



Hermans Blickrichtung ist ca Richtung Süden
Allerdings hat man wenig andere markante Punkte im Blickfeld.


----------



## Laerry (4. Januar 2015)

Der kürzeste Weg ist wohl das rote Dreieck vom Kurpfalzpark aus oder der weißblaue Balken vom Oppauer Haus aus. Letztere Variante ist bergauf aber nur zu Fuss empfehlenswert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bjoern_U. (4. Januar 2015)

Laerry schrieb:


> der weißblaue Balken vom Oppauer Haus aus. Letztere Variante ist bergauf aber nur zu Fuss empfehlenswert.


dafür aber runter mit dem Bike richtig klasse !


----------



## Laerry (4. Januar 2015)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> dafür aber runter mit dem Bike richtig klasse !



..seh ich genau so


----------



## steffenhummel (5. Januar 2015)

Super danke ihr beiden, den Weg schau ich mir erstmal tagsüber an bevor ich das Nachts probiere.


----------



## Radde (5. Januar 2015)

wenn man nachts hochgeht sollte man beachten dass es ungemütlich sein kann bei -10° Kälte und nem Schneesturm mit 60-90kmh - aber andererseits auch irgendwie ne witzige aktion





ausserdem: video


----------



## *Souly* (5. Januar 2015)

Sau gutes Video! Den Spielplatz musst du mir unbedingt mal zeigen.


----------



## steffenhummel (5. Januar 2015)

Erst bei Extremen entstehen außergewöhnliche Bilder... von daher weiß ich genau wo von du sprichts Radde. Schönes Pano!!! 
Zu deinem Film, bist du da immer alleine unterwegs? Also stellst du bei jeder Szene die Kamera neu? Wenn ja fetten respekt!
Eventuell können wir ja auch mal fotografisch was zusammen machen.

Hier mal mein Lieblingsbild der letzten Zeit, ist am vorletzten Sonntag nachts auf dem Kirschfelsen entstanden, 30 Min durch 40cm unberührten Neuschnee bei -12 grad, die Stativbeine sind festgefroren. Zusätzlich ging ein eisiger Wind, nach einer halben Stunde waren meine Hände und Füße eingefroren, der Anblick hat aber für alle Strapazen entschädigt. 
Seht selbst:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radde (5. Januar 2015)

jo müsste die gleiche nacht gewesen sein, sind nur erst um 5 los, war vom wetterbericht zwar abzusehn dass es nix wird aber manchmal kommt man net ausm a.....

Das mit dem scene einzeln umstellen ist richtig, dabei wirds dann auch gut warm.

Die neue cam macht übrigens sogar recht brauchbare screenshots:








ah und ganz vergessen, da hatte ich ja noch ein paar von tagsüber:


----------



## Klatta (6. Januar 2015)

leider nur Handycam






An der Schneegrenze


----------



## Radde (6. Januar 2015)

Der Mond scheint grad ziemlich hell, da spuckt der sensor taghelle bilder aus.


----------



## Radler-01 (6. Januar 2015)

wann macht ihr denn die ganzen schönen Bilder ? Btw. >  & 

(Ich muß zu den Zeiten arbeiten bzw. bei Nachtaufnahmen müsste ich dann tagsüber schlafen... )


----------



## haekel72 (6. Januar 2015)

radler-01 schrieb:


> wann macht ihr denn die ganzen schönen Bilder ? Btw. >  &
> 
> (Ich muß zu den Zeiten arbeiten bzw. bei Nachtaufnahmen müsste ich dann tagsüber schlafen... )


Müssen doch keine machen, gibt doch genug die Zeit dafür haben (oder nehmen)^^


----------



## scylla (6. Januar 2015)

Radde schrieb:


> Der Mond scheint grad ziemlich hell, da spuckt der sensor taghelle bilder aus.



das letzte Bild ist ganz ernsthaft ein Nachtbild bei Mondschein? Kaum zu glauben! 
Oder hab ich die Ironie nicht verstanden?


----------



## zembo (6. Januar 2015)




----------



## Bjoern_U. (6. Januar 2015)

@scylla *Kaffeesatzfotokontrastleserei_on* ich würde mal sagen die beiden ersten Bilder sind noch Nachtaufnahmen (6:07 & 6:57), das Dritte etwa Sonnenaufgang (Exifs sagen hier 8:35Uhr), das Panorama dann kurz danach (lt. Exifs 8:56Uhr)  *Kaffeesatzfotokontrastleserei_off*
Vorausgesetzt @Radde hat die Uhr in seiner neuen Kamera auch richtig eingestellt


----------



## scylla (6. Januar 2015)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> @scylla *Kaffeesatzfotokontrastleserei_on* ich würde mal sagen die beiden ersten Bilder sind noch Nachtaufnahmen (6:07 & 6:57), das Dritte etwa Sonnenaufgang (Exifs sagen hier 8:35Uhr), das Panorama dann kurz danach (lt. Exifs 8:56Uhr)  *Kaffeesatzfotokontrastleserei_off*
> Vorausgesetzt @Radde hat die Uhr in seiner neuen Kamera auch richtig eingestellt



wer Exifs lesen kann, ist klar im Vorteil


----------



## s1monster (6. Januar 2015)

War heut 5 Stunden unterwegs. Ganz schön kalt. 
Mannheim - Schriesheim - Wilhelmsfeld- Weißer Stein - Ladenburg - Mannheim 

Leider haben sich die Beläge meine HR Bremse verabschiedet, somit hab ich den Königstuhl heute ausfallen lassen :-(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bjoern_U. (6. Januar 2015)

s1monster schrieb:


> Mannheim - Schriesheim - Wilhelmsfeld- Weißer Stein - Ladenburg - Mannheim


da war ich gestern im Rahmen der persönlichen Osterweiterung mit @rmfausi als ortskundigen Guide auch


----------



## Radde (6. Januar 2015)

Oh ja das hab ich ein wenig doof beschrieben  Ist richtig so wie Bjoern das recherchiert hat.

Hab gerade frei, ist aber stressig bei so gutem wetter. Mal was von der Nachmittagsrunde: weiss jemand wie diese lichtreflexe zustande kommen, sind nicht von der kameralinse gekommen, hat mich etwas verwirrt.


----------



## Teufelstisch (6. Januar 2015)

Müssten Nebensonnen sein, @Radde


----------



## Radde (6. Januar 2015)

Danke, wieder was gelernt. War anscheinend auf der Loog auch schon, aber da ists mir nicht aufgefallen, da hat mich der harte kontrast des schwarzwaldes mehr fasziniert.





So, webcam sagt ich muss nochmal raus, vllt ist ja diesmal kein schneesturm aufm eckkopf...


----------



## sp00n82 (6. Januar 2015)

zembo schrieb:


>


Lustig wars, bei der Hinfahrt nach Neustadt gegen 10 Uhr war Nebel, bei unserer Tour Sonne pur, und als wir gegen halb 4 wieder unten waren, kam der Nebel wieder.


----------



## s60 (6. Januar 2015)

@Radde Das nennt sich Halo und wird durch kleine Eiskristalle in der Luft hervorgerufen. Hier hast du einen 22° Halo.


----------



## steffenhummel (6. Januar 2015)

Cool das du sowass erwischt hast  
Gestern hatte ich endlich die Möglichkeit auf die ich gewartet habe. Leider ist nur ein Bild etwas geworden, den Mond richtig zu fotografieren ist eine richtige Herausforderung.


----------



## Laerry (6. Januar 2015)

zembo schrieb:


>



Da hätte man sich fast treffen können, war den ganzen Tag in der Suppe Reben schneiden.


----------



## guru39 (6. Januar 2015)

Heute in Heidelberg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Keeper1407 (7. Januar 2015)

Starkes Foto von Heidelberg! Die tiefhängenden Wolken hatten wir gestern vormittag auch im Odenwald (Walldürn - Miltenberg).


----------



## zembo (7. Januar 2015)

Laerry schrieb:


> Da hätte man sich fast treffen können, war den ganzen Tag in der Suppe Reben schneiden.


Bei so einem Wetter kannste Dich hinsetzen und mal ne Falsche Wein trinken, da sieht Dich der Chef eh nicht


----------



## DonCamilllo (7. Januar 2015)

Gestern Abend sind die Ausserirdischen Biker oberhalb der Wolfsburg gelandet


----------



## Laerry (7. Januar 2015)

zembo schrieb:


> Bei so einem Wetter kannste Dich hinsetzen und mal ne Falsche Wein trinken, da sieht Dich der Chef eh nicht


----------



## Pfalz-freeride (8. Januar 2015)

Nochmal der Pfälzerwald im Schnee:


----------



## Pfalz-freeride (8. Januar 2015)

Und ne Frage: Weis jemand wann der Bunker am Hermersberger Hof (nahe Luitpoldturm) in den Berg getrieben wurde?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Optimizer (9. Januar 2015)

An dem Stollen war ich erst vor kurzem. Das ist an den "mittleren" Otterfelsen. Ein Arbeitskollege meinte, der wäre aus Wehrmachtszeiten.


----------



## Pfalz-freeride (9. Januar 2015)

Hm, dachte ich mir schon fast. 
Ist ganz imposant, die zwei Eingänge sind innen verbunden und der hintere (auf meinem Bild) ist durch nen Geschützraum abgesichert.
War überrascht dass man da überhaupt rein kommt.


----------



## Radde (9. Januar 2015)

so noch was von anfang der woche chronologisch einigermaßen geordnet..

Montag abend:




nächster Tag früh morgens:










Mittags:


 

 



Auf dem Weg nach süden eine meiner lieblingsstellen:








Auf dem Schänzelturm - Aufstieg war vereist und nur auf allen vieren möglich 




näher



näher




und der kurzen nicht ganz so erfolgreichen Nachwanderung auch noch eins:





zu windig für langzeitbelichtungen


----------



## Fibbs79 (9. Januar 2015)

Pfalz-freeride schrieb:


> Hm, dachte ich mir schon fast.
> Ist ganz imposant, die zwei Eingänge sind innen verbunden und der hintere (auf meinem Bild) ist durch nen Geschützraum abgesichert.
> War überrascht dass man da überhaupt rein kommt.



Gibt es da einen zweiten Eingang? Ist mir noch nie aufgefallen


----------



## Pfalz-freeride (10. Januar 2015)

Mit Eingängen mein ich die Torbögen, der vordere ist ja zugemauert.


----------



## steffenhummel (10. Januar 2015)

Noch ein Schneebild meiner Lieblingsburg:


----------



## hossianajoe (11. Januar 2015)

steffenhummel schrieb:


> Noch ein Schneebild meiner Lieblingsburg:


----------



## hossianajoe (11. Januar 2015)

Sehr beschreibendes Bild


----------



## Optimizer (11. Januar 2015)

Vorbereitung fürs Geocache-Setzen


----------



## mophi (13. Januar 2015)

Das sind ja alles Hammerbilder!!!
Gestattet mir eine OT-Frage: Benutzt ihr ausschließlich Spiegelreflexkameras oder taugen auch Kompaktkameras wie die Sony DSC RX 100 II um annähernd solch tolle Bilder zu schießen?
Muss jetzt auch unbedingt mal anfangen mit dem Fotografieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (13. Januar 2015)

Aus der Region. GKW Mannheim.


----------



## Radler-01 (13. Januar 2015)

schöne Industrie-Fotografie 

(Herausforderung für die elektronische Bildberabeitung:  in den Brückenbogen Speichen einsetzen, Mantel drauf und dann als größte Fatbike-Felge präsentieren...  - wer schafft das ?)


----------



## s1monster (14. Januar 2015)

So liebe Heidelberger, jetzt seid ihr gefragt 

Mein Selbstauslöser Foto vom Heiligenberg steht zur Wahl zum "*Foto des Tages*".
Hoffe das ich trotz der super Fotos die noch zur Wahl stehen von euch ein paar Stimmen ergattern kann   

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1763298?in=potdPool

Danke und viele Grüße, Simon


----------



## HansDampf89 (15. Januar 2015)

An der Landauer Hüttee wollte mir doch einer nen Bären auf binden 



Und aufm Trail Richtung Kiesbuckel lagen ein paar Zweige aufm Weg 


 

 

 
@rmfausi der Dämpfer ist wirklich ne Wucht  echt genial


----------



## madmike85 (15. Januar 2015)

Oh da bin ja ich auf dem Holzweg


----------



## rmfausi (15. Januar 2015)

@HansDampf89 Danke. 
Wie ich schon geschrieben hatte, nach einer gewissen Einfahrzeit, gebe ihn zum Mario (flatout-suspension) und er ist nochmal besser. Hast du eigentlich schon Huber Buchsen drin, die bringen nochmal was. Gruß rmfausi.


----------



## Jogi (16. Januar 2015)

HansDampf89 schrieb:


> An der Landauer Hüttee wollte mir doch einer nen Bären auf binden ...Anhang anzeigen 350809..



Cool, die Felgen passend zu den Fensterläden


----------



## madmike85 (16. Januar 2015)

Selber Ort, selber Fotograf, anderes Bike


----------



## steffenhummel (17. Januar 2015)

hossianajoe schrieb:


> Sehr beschreibendes Bild


Vielen Dank.



mophi schrieb:


> Gestattet mir eine OT-Frage: Benutzt ihr ausschließlich Spiegelreflexkameras oder taugen auch Kompaktkameras wie die Sony DSC RX 100 II um annähernd solch tolle Bilder zu schießen?


Oft ist nicht die Technik das Problem sondern der Fotograf, es gibt Leute die mit dem iPhone bessere Bilder machen wie jemand mit einer 10000 Euro Spiegelreflexkamera. Daher ist meine Devise immer raus gehen und üben. Versuche Manuelle Einstellungen zu wählen, hilfreich ist auch oftmals ein Stativ, gerade bei schwierigen Lichtverhältnissen.

#Pfalzglühen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mophi (17. Januar 2015)

@steffenhummel : Dank dir. Ich bin auf jeden Fall noch das Problem


----------



## Trail_Hunter (17. Januar 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

erst mal Kompliment an alle für die super Bilder hier 

Da schließe ich mich mal mit diesem HDR an (hab leider nur das Handy dabei gehabt ):





Gruß,
Trail_Hunter


----------



## guru39 (18. Januar 2015)

Gestern in Wiesloch. The New Black!!


----------



## Optimizer (18. Januar 2015)

Das gabs heute zum Frühstück:


----------



## Cris23 (18. Januar 2015)

Heute am Weißen Stein, leider nur mit Handy


----------



## HansDampf89 (18. Januar 2015)

rmfausi schrieb:


> @HansDampf89 Danke.
> Wie ich schon geschrieben hatte, nach einer gewissen Einfahrzeit, gebe ihn zum Mario (flatout-suspension) und er ist nochmal besser. Hast du eigentlich schon Huber Buchsen drin, die bringen nochmal was. Gruß rmfausi.


Sind noch keine Hubers, kommen aber rein wenn die jetzigen Verschlissen sind



Jogi schrieb:


> Cool, die Felgen passend zu den Fensterläden


das war Absicht,habe für alle Hütten einen passenden Laufradsatz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steffenhummel (18. Januar 2015)

Schöne Lichtstrahlen  

Hab ich heute endlich auch mal erwischt.


----------



## Fibbs79 (18. Januar 2015)

Und da sagt nochmal einer der Steffen muss für die Prüfung lernen


----------



## Kelme (18. Januar 2015)

... und der Steffen hat "Lichtstrahlen" geschrieben


----------



## Radler-01 (19. Januar 2015)

zwar nicht in Sütterlin - aber immerhin ...


----------



## haekel72 (19. Januar 2015)

Nur Handy aber war Genial, erst im kalten nebel gefahren dann dieser Ausblick, hoch über Ramberg!


----------



## steffenhummel (19. Januar 2015)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Und da sagt nochmal einer der Steffen muss für die Prüfung lernen


Psssst  über die Klausuren reden wir jetzt mal besser nicht 



Kelme schrieb:


> ... und der Steffen hat "Lichtstrahlen" geschrieben


Ich lerne 



radler-01 schrieb:


> zwar nicht in Sütterlin - aber immerhin ...


Man soll sich ja auch noch etwas Potenzial nach oben lassen


----------



## Pfalz-freeride (19. Januar 2015)

Hab vom Handy meiner Freundin noch Bilder von der beeindruckendsten Invasionswetterlage 2014 ausgegraben.
(Thread Seite 332)


----------



## Fibbs79 (19. Januar 2015)

War heute auf der Suche nach ähm.....  LICHTSTRAHLEN:

Naja:








Schon besser:




Nochmal mit Bike:




Hat sich gelohnt 
Mahlzeit gab es auf dem Gipfel:


----------



## HansDampf89 (19. Januar 2015)

Männliche Brotdose  ich hab so eine in pink


----------



## Fibbs79 (19. Januar 2015)

Ich wusste das da was kommt. Sieh dir mal die Beschreibung des Bildes an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HansDampf89 (19. Januar 2015)

Verdammt.... Die Ausrede hab ich leider nicht


----------



## lomo (19. Januar 2015)

Pfalz-freeride schrieb:


> ... *Invasionswetterlage* ...



Inversionswetterlage, bitte! So viel Klugscheisserei muss sein ;-)
Ne Invasionswetterlage willst du nicht erleben!


----------



## Bjoern_U. (19. Januar 2015)

lomo schrieb:


> Ne Invasionswetterlage willst du nicht erleben!


wäre aber immerhin Bombenwetter !


----------



## AlexMC (19. Januar 2015)

Das vierte Foto ist klasse. Zwar kein holy trail, aber alles andere passt 

Inversionswetterlage gab es bei uns (falsche Rheinseite, Fremersberg im 2m Land) gestern übrigens auch: http://fstatic2.mtb-news.de/f3/17/1765/1765918-w2jnkixnhnol-dsc04313a_kl-original.jpg
Mit Fernblick zu den Nordvogesen : http://fstatic3.mtb-news.de/f3/17/1765/1765919-mf7i8g0edldk-dsc04314_kl-original.jpg


----------



## Radde (20. Januar 2015)

Teufelsfelsen von letzter woche bei frühlingshaften Temperaturen und stürmischem Wind:








und was von gestern aus der dahner gegend:


----------



## Pfalz-freeride (20. Januar 2015)

Sonnenscheintour am Sonntag.
Wer kann sagen wo ich dieses Bild gemacht habe?


----------



## Quente (21. Januar 2015)

... Augsburger Puppenkiste ?


----------



## rmfausi (21. Januar 2015)

Pfalz??


----------



## Optimizer (21. Januar 2015)

Links hinten ist die B10 bei Wilgartswiesen Richtung PS. In dem Tal direkt unterhalb des Felsens müsste die B48 nach rechts Richtung JohnsX weggehen. Anhand des Verlaufs der Stromleitung hätte ich jetzt auf die "Langenfelsen" am großen Frohndell bei Rinnthal getippt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teufelstisch (21. Januar 2015)

Ich tippe räumlich wie der Optimizer, nur ein Stück weiter westlich (Göckelberg), auf das kleine Felsknubbelchen oberhalb der Drei Felsen.


----------



## HansDampf89 (21. Januar 2015)

Das erste mal seit her Ewigkeit wieder auf dem Hohenberg gewesen, dann zum Förlenberg
und mit Umweg über den Hahnstein zum Rehberg.


----------



## Fibbs79 (21. Januar 2015)

Und was war drin in der Männerbox? 
Schöne Runde übrigens, muss ich auch mal wieder hin.


----------



## HansDampf89 (21. Januar 2015)

Abbelschnitze... aber die waren unfotogen, deshalb hab ich für's Bild zugemacht


----------



## haekel72 (21. Januar 2015)

HansDampf89 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 352664 Anhang anzeigen 352665 Anhang anzeigen 352666 Anhang anzeigen 352667 Anhang anzeigen 352668  Das erste mal seit her Ewigkeit wieder auf dem Hohenberg gewesen, dann zum Förlenberg
> und mit Umweg über den Hahnstein zum Rehberg.


Schön, meine Hausrunde


----------



## Pfalz-freeride (21. Januar 2015)

Teufelstisch schrieb:


> Ich tippe räumlich wie der Optimizer, nur ein Stück weiter westlich (Göckelberg), auf das kleine Felsknubbelchen oberhalb der Drei Felsen.



Nennt sich übrigens laut Büchlein 'Göckelsberg Gipfelpilz'


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teufelstisch (21. Januar 2015)

Pfalz-freeride schrieb:


> Nennt sich übrigens laut Büchlein 'Göckelsberg Gipfelpilz'


 
Ahja, wieder was gelernt!  Bin schon 1-2x unten dran vorbei gefahren, für raufklettern hat jeweils die Zeit gefehlt. Führt ja auch kein Pfad oder Forstweg in die Nähe, wenn mich nicht alles täuscht?

Bei Hauenstein (in der Hirtenbach), oberhalb der berüchtigten "Felsnase" (die ja der B 10 weichen soll) gibt's glaube ich auch so ein paar feine, dezente Pilze und Tischchen... Leider ist die Ecke nördlich der B 10 mit dem MTB ja nur recht schwer zu erreichen (wird Zeit für ne Grünbrücke...).


----------



## Optimizer (21. Januar 2015)

Den finsteren Gedanken hatte ich auch schon....wollten wir nicht mal die Ecke da beim Horbachtal weiter erkunden?


----------



## Fibbs79 (21. Januar 2015)




----------



## Teufelstisch (21. Januar 2015)

Wollten wir, glaube ich...  Wenn du ne konkrete Idee für ne Expedition hast, melden. Ist schon ein Weilchen her, da bin ich das Horbachtal auch mal ganz rauf, bis in den Talschluss gefahren (steht ne nette, urige Hütte) und dann links rauf zum ehem. Forsthaus Meisenhalde. Vom Katharinenhof kann man südlich am Gr. und Kl. Horberg entlang ne angenehme Forstautobahn Richtung Staufelkopf fahren (man kommt dann an der Straße zum "Hermersbärscher" wieder raus). Mich würde aber auch mal die Ecke am Schwemmwasserkopf interessieren (u. a. der eine große, von der B 10 sichtbare Felsen). Und halt gegenüber vom Schwemmwasser die Felsnasen-Ecke / "Spirkelbacher Wald"... Nennenswerte Pfade wird es da aber wohl keine (mehr) geben.


----------



## DonCamilllo (22. Januar 2015)

Oft Fotografiert und immer wieder schön. Auf der Kalmit der Sonnenuntergang


----------



## Teufelstisch (22. Januar 2015)

Schöne Inversionsstimmung, @DonCamilllo - aber die Sonne geht doch immer noch im Westen unter, oder? 

Sorry, muss grade mal wieder Wetterfrust ablassen:  Heute ist die graue Pampe wieder besonders dick und düster. Dauergrau, permanenter Nieselsiff und 1 Grad. Selbst das 1363m hohe Hohneck in den Vogesen schaute heute nur kurz aus der Suppe. Was liebe ich doch dieses phantastische mitteleuropäische "Winter"wetter, welches uns nun schon seit Oktober mit allen erdenklichen Schattierungen der Farbe Grau beglückt. 2 Stunden Sonne werden dann regelmäßig mit 2 Wochen Dauergrau bestraft!Herbst und Winter werden Jahr für Jahr unerträglicher - und was hat man uns in Sachen Klimakatastrophe nicht alles versprochen...


----------



## steffenhummel (22. Januar 2015)

Michael glaub das Bild ist am Sonntag entstanden oder? Da hab ich ein ähnliches Bild gemacht vom Wetterkreuz aus.


----------



## Modenbachbiker (22. Januar 2015)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu Geburtstag lieber Steffen Hummel .



Wir alle lieben deine Bilder, weil sie das zeigen was wir Biker an unserm Sport lieben.
Die meisten so wie ich rennen durch den Wald und haben kein Auge mehr für unsere
schöne Pfalz. Also denn Foto in den Rucksack und hier mein Bild (mit Luft nach oben)
nur für dich.


----------



## s60 (22. Januar 2015)

Hallo @Teufelstisch, wie kommt man ohne Auto ins Horbachtal, ohne auf der B10 überfahren zu werden?


----------



## Teufelstisch (22. Januar 2015)

Nur inoffiziell und halblegal...  Warten, bis der übliche Grüne-Ampel-Pulk aus Hinterweidenthal durch ist und hurtig von der Einfahrt am Radweg runter, direkt auf die linke Abbiegespur und rein zum Katharinenhof. 

An der Stelle ging früher auch wirklich mal der mit Nr. 3 markierte Rundweg lang. Wie man da die Wanderer gefahrlos über die B 10 bekommen hat, weiß ich auch nicht...

Legale Alternative wäre über Zieglertal / blau-rot bzw. den Pfaffenberg rauf und den Fahrweg mit der alten "3" etwas vor der großen Boll zum Katharinenhof wieder runter. Sind halt ca. 170 HM mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radler-01 (23. Januar 2015)

Modenbachbiker schrieb:


> Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu Geburtstag lieber Steffen Hummel .
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Dem ist nichts hinzu zu fügen...  (außer dem Bild, das musste ich wegnehmen, da es nicht von mir ist )


----------



## Kelme (23. Januar 2015)

Eine feine Idee dem Fotografen mit Bildern zu gratulieren:
Deshalb: Die Antennen auf Empfang. Schauen und Bilder machen.




Antenne auf Empfang by kelme_sis, on Flickr

Herzlichen Glückwunsch


----------



## Fibbs79 (23. Januar 2015)

Auch von mir die besten Glückwünsche


----------



## DonCamilllo (23. Januar 2015)

Steffen, ja, das war vom Sonntag.
Die Stelle vom Wetterkreuz gefällt mir besser da die Wolken ziemlich tief hingen.

... von mir auch Alles Gute


----------



## steffenhummel (23. Januar 2015)

Wie habt ihr das den bitte rausbekommen? 

Vielen Dank für die Glückwünsche und sau coole Idee mit den Bilder , ich freue mich schon auf ein neues Jahr mit tollen Bildern und  hoffentlich auch mit ein paar mehr Bikern im Bild 

Um nicht zu sehr Offtopic zu werden, zeig ich noch eins meiner Lieblingsbilder des letzten Jahres


----------



## guru39 (23. Januar 2015)

Auch von mir alles Gute...hab auch ein Bild gebastelt 





Bei dem Bild geht es im übrigen um Radpflege... wenn man das mit Köpfchen macht sieht das Rad aus wie geleckt und man hat lange Freude
damit


----------



## Bjoern_U. (23. Januar 2015)

Radpflege wird völlig überbewertet !


----------



## rayc (23. Januar 2015)

Du stehst auf Ed Oxley (GreatRock)?
Zu Halloween gab's ein Vid mit Kopf ab als Schlussszene.

The Chop Ab 7:00 wird's interessant


----------



## Deleted 38566 (24. Januar 2015)

@Guru,

sorry, aber das Bild ist für mich unpassend, daher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (24. Januar 2015)

rayc schrieb:


> Du stehst auf Ed Oxley (GreatRock)?
> Zu Halloween gab's ein Vid mit Kopf ab als Schlussszene.
> 
> The Chop Ab 7:00 wird's interessant



Ne, kannte ich noch nicht! Aber danke dafür 



stonelebs12 schrieb:


> @Guru,
> 
> sorry, aber das Bild ist für mich unpassend, daher



Ich wusste nicht wo ich das Bild sonst hier hätte parken sollen und hoffe du kannst mir das verzeihen


----------



## DAKAY (24. Januar 2015)

@guru39
Schraubst du ohne Montageständer? Geht das gut?
Wollte mir eigentlich demnächst einen Besorgen, aber zwei Gurte und Haken währen ´ne wesentlich günstigere Variante.
PS. Kauf dir mal ne neue Cam, mit Anti-roteAugen Funktion 
PPS. Sehr geiles Bike


----------



## guru39 (24. Januar 2015)

DAKAY schrieb:


> @guru39
> Schraubst du ohne Montageständer? Geht das gut?



Ich arbeite mit Montageständer und mit Ketten von oben. Der Vorteil von Ketten, du kannst dich frei ums Rad bewegen und musst nichts umhängen. Der Nachteil, wenn man was an der Gabel machen muss wird's
doof.

siehe hier:



DAKAY schrieb:


> PS. Kauf dir mal ne neue Cam, mit Anti-roteAugen Funktion



Is notiert


----------



## bike-runner (24. Januar 2015)

bei den high tech bikes, sollte auch ein vernünftiger montageständer drinnen sein

http://www.reifig-fahrradmontagestaender.de/classic_b.html


----------



## chaka biker (24. Januar 2015)

Heute eine kleine Runde Richtung Labertskreuz


----------



## Kelme (24. Januar 2015)

Heit in Eschdl 




Glut by kelme_sis, on Flickr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radde (24. Januar 2015)

Schnee 2.0





Bei fortgeschrittener dämmerung das neue Spielzeug einhüpfen, dass mir netterweise zur verfügung gestellt wurde.


----------



## scylla (25. Januar 2015)

Gestern Fotografieren geübt im schönen Pfälzerwald (bzw. rayc hat geübt während ich schlau geschnackt habe und hin- und hergescheucht wurde)
















(PS: konstruktive Kritik erwünscht und willkommen)


----------



## steffenhummel (25. Januar 2015)

Ich weiß ich sollte ja lernen..., aber irgendwie zieht es mich immer wieder nach draußen.

Ihr dürft mir raten,wo hab ich heute mein Glück versucht?


----------



## Fibbs79 (25. Januar 2015)

Hier?


----------



## scylla (25. Januar 2015)

Rötzenstein?


----------



## s60 (25. Januar 2015)

Oder hier? Bin nicht wie @Fibbs79 auf den Pfeiler geklettert.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (25. Januar 2015)

erster Ausflug mit neuem Spielzeug ins Heimrevier


----------



## scylla (26. Januar 2015)

Na wurde ja auch Zeit, dass das Dicke fertig wird!
Wenn du das nächste Mal eine Runde drehst, meld dich. Ich finde, unsere Dickräder sollten sich mal kennen lernen, sind ja schließlich sogar miteinander verwandt 

PS: deine Bluto braucht Luft


----------



## steffenhummel (26. Januar 2015)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Hier?





s60 schrieb:


> Oder hier? Bin nicht wie @Fibbs79 auf den Pfeiler geklettert.



Ihr seid gut, beides richtig


----------



## Radde (27. Januar 2015)

Von der morgendlichen Sonntagstour, nachdem um halb 6 noch sternenklarer Himmel zu sehn war hab ich mich mal hoch zum Orensfelsen begeben. Anfangs sah's nach Reinfall aus, als würde die Nacht in grau übergehen aber wurd dann doch ganz nett.











witzige Wolkenformationen:











Bei der Gelegenheit auch gleich mal den neuen Hobel gebührend abgelichtet:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 3 Steps Ahead (27. Januar 2015)

Die Prominenz in meiner Gegend . Wirklich geiles Fahrrad


----------



## Keeper1407 (27. Januar 2015)

Boah, sind die Bilder stark! 

Kompliment an die Pfälzer Paparazzis hier. Ihr lebt nicht nur in einer wunderschönen Landschaft, Ihr könnt auch noch super Bilder knipsen. Chapeau und macht weiter so.

Ein badischer Nachbar


----------



## DerandereJan (27. Januar 2015)

Kann ich nur unterschreiben!! Klasse Bilder Maggus!


----------



## Fibbs79 (27. Januar 2015)

Hammer Bilder  und ein scheenes neues Radl!!!


----------



## klaus1 (27. Januar 2015)

Ganz tolle Bilder wie immer hier.

Aber wo genau ist diese Burg, hab ich noch nie irgendwo auf Foto oder so gesehen. Wahrscheinlich wieder mal eine Bildungslücke meinerseits, wäre dankbar wenn ihr sie schliessen könntet.


----------



## Radde (27. Januar 2015)

zwischen Ramberg und Dernbach, die Neuscharfeneck. Das Rad darf da laut Schild eigentlich garnicht sein, aber ich kann versichern dass es nach dem Foto wieder angeleint wurde und sich auch sonst benommen hat!


----------



## klaus1 (27. Januar 2015)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort, werde gleich mal in der Karte suchen wo das genau ist


----------



## 21XC12 (27. Januar 2015)

Radde schrieb:


> Von der morgendlichen Sonntagstour, nachdem um halb 6 noch sternenklarer Himmel zu sehn war hab ich mich mal hoch zum Orensfelsen begeben. Anfangs sah's nach Reinfall aus, als würde die Nacht in grau übergehen aber wurd dann doch ganz nett.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Geile Bilder, geiles Bike. Vor allem sehr selten. Sehe es zum ersten Mal. Hat ma so garnicht auf dem Schirm. Gefällt mir noch richtig gut. Gewicht, Ausstattung, Optik, ... nur der Preis will mir nicht gefallen.


----------



## scotty23 (28. Januar 2015)

Hi,

schöne Bilder, nettes Bike, aber das ist ja ein Fully

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steffenhummel (28. Januar 2015)

Tolle Bilder Radde, respekt!!!

Mehr Brennweite hatte ich nicht, Berwartstein im Schnee. Die nächste Burg die ich mir gern nach dem Trifels in verschiedenen Jahreszeiten und Lichtstimmungen vornehmen möchte.


----------



## Deleted 38566 (30. Januar 2015)

vor ein paar Tagen eingefangen, das nächste mal nehme ich meine Spiegelcam wieder mit....


----------



## Ripman (30. Januar 2015)

Ich liebe diesen Thread!


----------



## madmike85 (31. Januar 2015)

Leichter Schneefall...


----------



## Optimizer (31. Januar 2015)




----------



## Shokx (31. Januar 2015)

Nochmals Neuscharfeneck


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radler-01 (31. Januar 2015)

Scheinbar ist endlich mal Winter, das passende Wetter für die Fatbikes 

(ich weiß, man kann sie auch sonst fahren... )


----------



## samafa (1. Februar 2015)

Meine kleine Bergwelt von gestern Nachmittag.
Bei solch einem Winter muß man gar nicht in Regionen ab 800ü.NN. fahren, da langt ein kleiner Buckel von 450ü.NN.


----------



## Kelme (1. Februar 2015)

Mal was Unterirdisches aus der Region




Sekt machen by kelme_sis, on Flickr


----------



## Haardtrocker (2. Februar 2015)

Die Bilder machen richtig Appetit und da ich an den nächsten beiden Wochenenden mal wieder in der Pfalz bin, nehme ich auch mein Bike mit.
Sind die Wege vom Hambacher Schloss über Bildbaum zur Kalmit und zurück über die Hohe Loog und Mausoleum ok zum Biken oder eher glatt und vereist?


----------



## Laerry (2. Februar 2015)

Ganz allgemein ist ab ca. 450 Höhenmeter Eis und Pulverschnee am Haardtrand. Richtung Süden dürfte die Schneegrenze ein wenig weiter unten liegen.


----------



## Deleted 38566 (3. Februar 2015)

soviel Schnee liegt aber nicht, am Ecki sind gerade mal so ca. 2 - 3 cm, an manchen Stellen (Schneeverwehungen) deutlich mehr. Und im Südlichen Bereich der Pfalz deutlich mehr Schnee als bei uns.


----------



## steffenhummel (3. Februar 2015)

Noch eins vom Schlüsselfelsen:


----------



## Radde (3. Februar 2015)

Mal für 25h in Trifels-nähe gewohnt  





leider nicht mehr rechtzeitig hoch geschafft um dieses Schneeglühen von oben einzufangen.


----------



## madmike85 (4. Februar 2015)

Warum auch immer hab ich das Bild vorhin in der Schlachtplatte gepostet...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 bin verwirrt...
Aber jetzt bin ich richtig!
Neu Scharfeneck heute Abend


----------



## Teufelstisch (4. Februar 2015)

Radde schrieb:


> Mal für 25h in Trifels-nähe gewohnt


 
 Fehlt da ein Komma zwischen der 2 und der 5 - oder bist du ein Yeti...?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radde (4. Februar 2015)

Teufelstisch schrieb:


> Fehlt da ein Komma zwischen der 2 und der 5 - oder bist du ein Yeti...?!



Also komma fehlt keins, Yeti fahr ich auch nicht  Aber son Kombi reicht zum überleben 

viel zu viel Bilder mit heimgebracht, poste ich mal weiter:


----------



## HansDampf89 (5. Februar 2015)

Richtig geile Bilder


----------



## black soul (5. Februar 2015)

ra(dd)ttenscharf
vor allem das letzte


----------



## `Smubob´ (5. Februar 2015)

Gestern feierliche Entjungferung des Strive CF meines Kumpels bei geilsten Schneebedingungen am Förlenberg. Wunderschön verschneite Bäume durch ziemlich krasse Schneeverwehungen, zwar etwas beschwerlich bergauf (rutschend, eiernd, schwitzend, schiebend, tragend... aber letztendlich erfolgreich), bergab dann bester Fahrspaß dank super griffigem Schnee


----------



## steffenhummel (5. Februar 2015)

Wieder einmal unterwegs gewesen, wo war ich?  Natürlich wieder totales Glück mit dem Licht gehabt und vorher noch den Vollmond erwischt.


----------



## Optimizer (5. Februar 2015)

Das ist doch Tittenhill. Von wo hast du das Foto gemacht? Buhlsteine?


----------



## steffenhummel (5. Februar 2015)

Sau gut  Ja genau vom Buhlsteinpfeiler aus.



Optimizer schrieb:


> Das ist doch Tittenhill. Von wo hast du das Foto gemacht? Buhlsteine?


----------



## AlexMC (5. Februar 2015)

Ihr wißt ja noch gar nicht, daß der Förlenberg neuerdings in BW liegt, also schön die 2m beachten...

http://www.tourismus-bw.de/Media/Touren/Annweiler-Naturparkrundweg-13-rund-um-den-Foerlenberg


----------



## Radde (5. Februar 2015)

dann komm ich ja hier gerade wieder in die "sichere Zone"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (5. Februar 2015)

steffenhummel schrieb:


> ... und vorher noch den Vollmond erwischt.


Den hab ich gestern auch fotografiert, leider nur Schnappschuss durchs Fenster ohne viel Hingabe... freihand, nicht aufgelegt, natürlich. Wollte ihn eigentlich generell nur "aufm Bild haben" zum Zeigen, weil meine Kleine es immer total toll findet, wenn sie ihn sieht (O-Ton mit freudigem Grinsen: "Moooo! Mooooooo!!!" ) und er bei uns gestern wg. Wolken noch nicht zu sehen war, als sie ins Bett ging. Dass die Ergebnisse hätten deutlich sehenswerter sein können, ist mir dann erst später bewusst geworden 
Ein mal nur leicht bearbeitet, das zweite war deutlich überbelichtet (Automatikprogramm ) und ist stark runtergedreht. Finds trotzdem ganz nett, natürlich nicht mit den Kunstwerken von dir oder Marcus vergleichbar 












AlexMC schrieb:


> Ihr wißt ja noch gar nicht, daß der Förlenberg neuerdings in BW liegt, also schön die 2m beachten...


Also wenn mir am Förlenberg ein Badenser über den Weg läuft und mich blöd anlabern will, dass ich mit meinem Rad da doch nix zu suchen hab, dann schmeiß ich den eigenhändig vom Slevogtfelsen oder häng ihn am Duddefliecherplatz als Windsack auf! 


PS: @Radde:  für das Ausgraben dieses Oldies der frühen Felsdrop-Neuzeit  Und in Zukunft vorher Bescheid geben, wenn du in meinen Heimatwäldern wilderst, hätte sogar Zeit gehabt...!


----------



## Fibbs79 (5. Februar 2015)

Ist über den Trail "fliegen" in BW auch verboten?


----------



## Deleted 38566 (6. Februar 2015)

Beneide Euch um den Schnee den ihr da habt


----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (6. Februar 2015)

steffenhummel schrieb:


> Sau gut  Ja genau vom Buhlsteinpfeiler aus.



der Opti ist glaube ich ne laufende Wanderkarte


----------



## Bjoern_U. (6. Februar 2015)

Pfalzwaldgeist schrieb:


> der Opti ist glaube ich ne laufende Wanderkarte


wenn, dann eine fahrende !


----------



## Teufelstisch (6. Februar 2015)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> wenn, dann eine fahrende !


 
...und wenn, dann ne Landkarte. Man kann die meisten schönen Ecken hier in der Gegend ja grade nicht nur wandernd erreichen.

Was diesen ominösen Förlenberg betrifft, kann da von mir aus gern die 2-Meter-Regel gelten; ich jedenfalls kenn bei Annweiler nur 'nen Fö*h*rlenberg. 



`Smubob´ schrieb:


> schmeiß ich den eigenhändig vom Slevogtfelsen oder häng ihn am Duddefliecherplatz als Windsack auf


 
...wäre aber auch eine akzeptable Form der Problemlösung!  Ich hab in letzter Zeit eher wenig Probleme dieser Art im Wald, dafür vermehrt mit selbst ernannten Ordnungshütern / Blockwarten in einem der Stadtparks, in welchem die Stadt ohne nähere Begründung das Radfahren verboten hat... Interessanterweise aber der gleiche Typus (PWV-Rentner / -Pensionär), der einem auch im Wald gerne mal blöd kommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (6. Februar 2015)

stonelebs12 schrieb:


> Beneide Euch um den Schnee den ihr da habt


Hab ich was verpasst? Wohnst du nicht mehr hier? Oder bist du im Urlaub...? 




Teufelstisch schrieb:


> Was diesen ominösen Förlenberg betrifft, kann da von mir aus gern die 2-Meter-Regel gelten; ich jedenfalls kenn bei Annweiler nur 'nen Fö*h*rlenberg.


Klugscheisser!  Bewusst nicht "Besserwisser"...!  Ich habe auch immer die Schreibweise mit h benutzt, in der Literatur findet sich beides, ich habe aber den starken Eindruck, dass die Schreibweise ohne h dominiert, deshalb habe ich umgeschwenkt...




Teufelstisch schrieb:


> ...wäre aber auch eine akzeptable Form der Problemlösung!  Ich hab in letzter Zeit eher wenig Probleme dieser Art im Wald ...


Ja, wäre sicher nicht die schlechteste Lösung 
Ich habe in letzter Zeit im Wald auch kaum solche Probleme, ich fahre einfach viel zu selten


----------



## bike-runner (6. Februar 2015)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Klugscheisser!  Bewusst nicht "Besserwisser"...!  Ich habe auch immer die Schreibweise mit h benutzt, in der Literatur findet sich beides, ich habe aber den starken Eindruck, dass die Schreibweise ohne h dominiert, deshalb habe ich umgeschwenkt...




ja los, kloppt euch deswegen

die duddefliecher schreiben den so:


Duddefliecher Safety Card  ©Südpfälzer Gleitschirmflieger Club e.V.		   

Wichtige Telefonnummern / Funkfrequenzen		   
Rettungsleitstelle Landau	   112	 
Notfon D mit Handy-Ortung	   0800-668-3663	 
Wetterstation Kalmit	   06237-306-400	 
Südpfälzer PMR 308	   446.03125	 




Berg   Ort	Startrichtg.   Rettungspunkt   R-Karte   R-Punkt
Adelberg   Annweiler   O bis SSO   Sportplatz   6713   255
500 m   Kleiner Adelberg   6713   254
Blättersberg   Weyher   SO bis S   Startplatz   6714   322
520 m   Ludwigsturm   6714   319
Buschmühle   6714   342
Förlenberg   Ranschbach   NNO bis ONO   Landeplatz   6814   600
510 m   Feriendorf   6814   601
Höllenberg   Spirkelbach   NW bis W   Startplatz   6813   464
400 m   Landeplatz   6813   461
Orensberg   Dernbach   SSW bis W   Startplatz   6714   332
550 m   Dernbacher Haus   6714   330
Landeplatz   6714   329
Hohenberg   Queich-Hamb.   W bis NNW   Gut Hohenberg   6713   260
Annweiler	 FerDorf Waldbühl   6713   259
Birkweiler	 Auffahrt Startplatz   6714   355


----------



## Optimizer (6. Februar 2015)

Ich hab gerade meine alte Topo von 1909 rausgekramt....und siehe da: Fö*h*rlenberg!


----------



## Fibbs79 (6. Februar 2015)

Slevogtfelsenberg


----------



## Fibbs79 (6. Februar 2015)

Anderer Berg und mit Schlitten unterwegs:


----------



## Optimizer (6. Februar 2015)

Denken Sie Groß!!!


----------



## bike-runner (6. Februar 2015)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Ich hab gerade meine alte Topo von 1909 rausgekramt....und siehe da: Fö*h*rlenberg!Anhang anzeigen 357605




ja damals, da wusste man ja noch nicht wirklich, wie man richdisch schreiwe soll


----------



## Fibbs79 (6. Februar 2015)

1909 war doch noch die alte Rechtschreibreform


----------



## bike-runner (6. Februar 2015)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> 1909 war doch noch die alte Rechtschreibreform




da hätten die mal besser bei wikipedia nachgeschaut

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pfälzerwald


ziemlich unten....... aber da gabs halt noch keinen bill gates


----------



## `Smubob´ (6. Februar 2015)

Ich glaube, wegen dem einen "h" wird niemand streiten müssen. Aber behaupten, dass das eine richtig ist und das andere nicht ist definitiv Quatsch! 
Ich hab letztens einen Text in der Originalfassung von 1795 gelesen. Das war noch ein paar Rechtschreibreformen früher. Da kamen schon einige Schreibarten vor, die man heute ziemlich ulkig finden würde... sowas wie "heurathen" z. B. oder passend zum Fö(h)rlenberg: "Theile"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haekel72 (6. Februar 2015)

Für mich ist das der Berg am Hexentanzplatz - Punkt!^^


----------



## HansDampf89 (6. Februar 2015)

Mähnen ihr de Färrlebärch?


----------



## `Smubob´ (6. Februar 2015)

haekel72 schrieb:


> Für mich ist das der Berg am Hexentanzplatz - Punkt!^^


Da wollte man mich auch schon belehren, dass der Platz "Fö(h)rläcker" o. ä. heißt 



HansDampf89 schrieb:


> Mähnen ihr de Färrlebärch?


Das beweist, dass die Schreibweise mit h nicht zur südpfälzer Mundart passt, da das h ein langes ööö bedeuten würde


----------



## haekel72 (6. Februar 2015)

Oder offiziell Wettereck


----------



## Teufelstisch (6. Februar 2015)

Fö(h)rläcker ist doch meines Wissens nach der Pass zwischen Neukastell und Föhrlenberg!? Tanzen da auch die Hexen?

Ich hab hier mehrere (halbwegs) aktuelle *amtliche*(!) Topographische in mehreren Maßstäben - und da legt man wie schon in Opti's historischer Karte weiter Wert auf das "h"! 

Aber gut, um nicht weiter zwanghaft das ein oder andere h in der Suppe zu suchen, gehd a die Pälzisch Varriondd "Foärrlebärsch" (unterschiedliche Betonungen / Dehnungen von ä und e sind genehmigt)! 

Der einzige, dafür weit verbreitete Schreibfehler, bei dem sich in mir regelmäßig alles dreht, sträubt und windet, ist "Pfälzer Wald" - besonders, wenn's von Einheimischen kommt.   Des is kää Wald inne Palz, des is de Pälzer ihr Wald!



`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Ich habe in letzter Zeit im Wald auch kaum solche Probleme, ich fahre einfach viel zu selten


 
Das meine ich damit auch ein wenig - ich fahr (grade im Winter) auch etwas seltener im klassischen "Konfliktgebiet" rum - dafür nerven mich diese gelangweilten Klugscheißer nun regelmäßig im (zu der Zeit meist eh relativ leeren) Stadtpark. "Dialog" mit der Stadtverwaltung war erwartungsgem. sinnfrei...  Die Diskussion mit dem Beamten vom Gartenamt (siehe "Parks and Recreation") zeigte dann auch 1:1-Parallelen zum Thema illegale MTB'er auf Pfaden.


----------



## `Smubob´ (6. Februar 2015)

Teufelstisch schrieb:


> Fö(h)rläcker ist doch meines Wissens nach der Pass zwischen Neukastell und Föhrlenberg!? Tanzen da auch die Hexen?


Pass? Gemeint ist der Platz an der Kreuzung der 8 (?) Wege zwischen Fö(h)rlenberg und Neukastel - das man übrigens nur mit einem "l" schreibt    Dort hängt an einem Baum ein Schild mit der Aufschrift "Hexentanzplatz". Ich war bisher noch nie in der Walpurgisnacht oben um nachzuschauen...




Teufelstisch schrieb:


> Ich hab hier mehrere (halbwegs) aktuelle *amtliche*(!) Topographische in mehreren Maßstäben - und da legt man wie schon in Opti's historischer Karte weiter Wert auf das "h"!


Genau wegen der Schreibweise in der Topo hatte ich auch immer das h dabei. In den amtlichen Topos steht der Name einer Gemarkung hier in den Weinbergen auf zwei verschiedene Arten falsch drin, also der Weisheit letzter Schuss muss so eine Karte nicht zwingend sein...! 




Teufelstisch schrieb:


> ich fahr (grade im Winter) auch etwas seltener im klassischen "Konfliktgebiet" rum


Das meinte ich jetzt gar nicht... ich fahre deutlich weniger, seit meine Kleine auf der Welt ist (15 Monate). Hat alles seine Vor- und Nachteile


----------



## Laerry (6. Februar 2015)

Uah das Thema Gemarkungen, Lagennamen vor der Lagenreform 1971 und danach würd ich besser ned ausgraben


----------



## Teufelstisch (6. Februar 2015)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Pass?


 
Türlich ist der orographisch gesehen ein klassischer "Pass". In der Pfalz ja meist als "Hals" (vorwiegend im Wasgau), "Sattel" oder eben oft auch mit Eigennamen wie "Fö(h)rläcker", Windhof, Aulmühle usw. bezeichnet. Bei Hääschde gibts ja sogar nen "kleinen" Khyber-Pass! 



`Smubob´ schrieb:


> das man übrigens nur mit einem "l" schreibt


 
Dat bezweifel ich aber, lt. Topo auch mit lallendem l  Macht auch sprachlich nicht unbedingt Sinn, da dann die Betonung auf dem a läge. Naja, egal!  Und ja, in die amtlichen Topos verirrt sich auch immer wieder mal ein Fehlerchen. Betrifft aber meistens wirklich nur eher unwichtige Flurnamen, bei denen sich der Widerstand / Aufschrei dann doch eher in Grenzen hält.  Höhenangaben sind da ja auch oft umstritten.



`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Das meinte ich jetzt gar nicht... ich fahre deutlich weniger, seit meine Kleine auf der Welt ist (15 Monate). Hat alles seine Vor- und Nachteile


 
Wusste ich; Glückwunsch nochmal!  Kinderloses Single-Dasein hat ja aber auch seine Vor- und Nachteile!


----------



## 3 Steps Ahead (6. Februar 2015)

Neikäschdl un Förrlebäirch.

Un jetz is awwer ammo gut.

Jesses jesses


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teufelstisch (6. Februar 2015)

Was donn? Däff ma sisch do jetzad a schunn nimmi iwwer die rischdisch Schreibweis vun irschendwelche do bebilderde "Lokääschens" unnerhalle...!?  Odda hab ich zu viel ziddierd?!


----------



## `Smubob´ (7. Februar 2015)

Ich machs jetzt mal zitatfrei...

@Teufelstisch :
- Hättst halt gleich "Sattel" geschrieben, das hätt ich verstanden... 
- Heißt ganz sicher Neukastel! Steht auch so auf der Tafel dort  Und sonst würde man auch nicht "Naikäschdl" dazu sagen, sondern "Neikaschdell"...!
- Merci! Glückwünsche sind absolut angebracht, die Kleine ist Faszination pur!  Hat natürlich auch ihre "Nachteile", aber das war uns ja vorher schon bewusst


----------



## Optimizer (7. Februar 2015)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> - Heißt ganz sicher Neukastel! Steht auch so auf der Tafel dort  Und sonst würde man auch nicht "Naikäschdl" dazu sagen, sondern "Neikaschdell"...!


Uffbasse...die Burg hat nichts mit einem Kästchen zu tun, sondern das " kastel" hat was mit castellanum zu tun. Das da ein "l" fehlt hat was mit der Schreibfaulheit der Vorrerpälzer zu tun. Die alten Urkunden (hatte sogar eine im LA Sp schon selbst in der Hand) schreiben die Burg übrigens "Nicastell" im Hochmittelalter.
Ich kenne die Aussprache des Burgnamens in meinem Sprachraum daher auch nur mit Betonung auf der letzten Silbe, also eher "kaschdell" als "käschdl".


----------



## Deleted 38566 (7. Februar 2015)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Hab ich was verpasst? Wohnst du nicht mehr hier? Oder bist du im Urlaub...?
> 
> 
> Klugscheisser!  Bewusst nicht "Besserwisser"...!  Ich habe auch immer die Schreibweise mit h benutzt, in der Literatur findet sich beides, ich habe aber den starken Eindruck, dass die Schreibweise ohne h dominiert, deshalb habe ich umgeschwenkt...
> ...



Nach 10 Jahren in Annweiler bin ich jetzt am Haardtrand aufgeschlagen, im sogenannten Paradies für "Päddelscher" (Neudeutsch Trails)


----------



## Fibbs79 (7. Februar 2015)

Zur Abwechslung mal wieder ein Bild


----------



## Kelme (7. Februar 2015)

Es hat noch Schnee




Es hat noch Schnee by kelme_sis, on Flickr

Trockener, fluffiger Schnee. Das Luchs muss raus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haekel72 (7. Februar 2015)

Ja, hat noch^^


----------



## Kelme (7. Februar 2015)

Das Luchs war als Jungfernfahrt im Schnee spielen.




Denkt groß by kelme_sis, on Flickr


----------



## lomo (7. Februar 2015)

War ein schöner Tag heute!




rot-blau von *lomo* auf Flickr




Kalmitblick_1 von *lomo* auf Flickr


----------



## AlexMC (7. Februar 2015)

War heute auch mal bei Euch - ein genialer Tag 











War einiges an Windbruch zu sehen:






verschneite Treppsche:































fahrtechnisch beste Stelle des Tages :






auch nett:











Was zum Käschde-Thema weiter oben :






zwei Bären und ein Bike:






An letztens öfter publizierter Location:






Schon jemand heimlich die Treppe probiert ?:


----------



## lomo (7. Februar 2015)

Mein Beitrag zur Größendiskussion!


----------



## Floppmann (7. Februar 2015)

So hat jeder sein after-ride Format .... Rund und drehen muss es sich !


----------



## matou (8. Februar 2015)

Nach gefühlter Ewigkeit Rüsselseuche endlich mal wieder auf dem Rad gewesen...und dann auch noch bei solch genialem Wetter!
Danke an Dave und Stefan fürs posen.


----------



## samafa (8. Februar 2015)

War das gestern ein supi Wetter. Sonne satt.
Wollte noch hoch zum _Luitpoldturm_ über den kleinen Wanderpfad, aber da war mit dem Rad kein durchkommen. Zu Fuß ja, aber Schultern wollte ich das Rad nun auch nicht.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (8. Februar 2015)

Oohmmmmm


----------



## `Smubob´ (8. Februar 2015)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Uffbasse...die Burg hat nichts mit einem Kästchen zu tun, sondern das " kastel" hat was mit castellanum zu tun. Das da ein "l" fehlt hat was mit der Schreibfaulheit der Vorrerpälzer zu tun. Die alten Urkunden (hatte sogar eine im LA Sp schon selbst in der Hand) schreiben die Burg übrigens "Nicastell" im Hochmittelalter.
> Ich kenne die Aussprache des Burgnamens in meinem Sprachraum daher auch nur mit Betonung auf der letzten Silbe, also eher "kaschdell" als "käschdl".


So ein Posting mag der Sprachwissenschaftler, danke für die Infos  Schon klar, dass es genau genommen Kastell (Burg) heißen müsste, was den gleichen Wortstamm wie das englische castle hat. Müsste eigentlich meines Wissens nach "castellum" (ohne -an-) sein, aber Latein ist nicht unbedingt meine Stärke.  Ist halt wie in vielen Fällen bei Eigennamen, dass hier sprachliche oder ethymologische Korrektheit kein Argument ist. Mein Nachname müsste genau genommen auch völlig anders geschrieben werden und die jetzige Schreibweise geht vermutlich sogar auf einen Schreibfehler bei der Übersiedlung zurück 




stonelebs12 schrieb:


> Nach 10 Jahren in Annweiler bin ich jetzt am Haardtrand aufgeschlagen, im sogenannten Paradies für "Päddelscher" (Neudeutsch Trails)


Ah, also noch "im Land" 




AlexMC schrieb:


> Schon jemand heimlich die Treppe probiert ?


Nicht heimlich... also sozusagen "unheimlich"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Optimizer (8. Februar 2015)

Aaaahhh....ein Sprachwissenschaftler. Dann lass uns nochmal das h diskutieren. Ich tippe nämlich darauf, dass das h Sinn macht. Föhrle scheint nämlich ne Verniedlichung von Föhre zu sein, also ein Kiefernberg. Wobei es sogar sein kann, dass die Kiefernäcker vom Namen her älter sein könnten, als die Benamung des benachbarten Berges...


----------



## Optimizer (8. Februar 2015)




----------



## `Smubob´ (8. Februar 2015)

Naja, halt eigentlich nur im Bereich des anglophonen Sprachraums 
Deine Vermutung klingt plausibel. Das Wort Föhre war mir ehrlich gesagt bisher nicht bekannt. Dann wäre der Föhrlenberg also der "Berg mit den kleinen Kiefern"... von mir aus.  Das könnte einen Kumpel freuen, der total auf Kiefern abfährt und der lange eine Kiefer am Slevogtfelsen als Profilbild im Gesichtsbuch hatte. 

PS: ich fand deine Fotos schöner, als noch keine Sprüche drauf standen und keine Räder mit Monsterreifen drauf waren... ist zwar ernst, aber nicht böse gemeint


----------



## Optimizer (8. Februar 2015)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> PS: ich fand deine Fotos schöner, als noch keine Sprüche drauf standen und keine Räder mit Monsterreifen drauf waren... ist zwar ernst, aber nicht böse gemeint



Kein Problem. Ich verspreche Besserung. Hoffe du störst dich allerdings nicht an dem Schriftzug "Cannondale"....


----------



## Pfalz-freeride (8. Februar 2015)

Gestern mal ne Pause zwischen den Klausuren eingelegt und die genialen Bedingungen im Pfälzerwald genossen.
Der gefrorene Boden ist ja mal genial, und selbst der Schnee hat ordentlich Grip!


----------



## `Smubob´ (8. Februar 2015)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Kein Problem. Ich verspreche Besserung. Hoffe du störst dich allerdings nicht an dem Schriftzug "Cannondale"....


Meinen Segen hast du


----------



## südpfälzer (9. Februar 2015)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Naja, halt eigentlich nur im Bereich des anglophonen Sprachraums
> Deine Vermutung klingt plausibel. Das Wort Föhre war mir ehrlich gesagt bisher nicht bekannt. Dann wäre der Föhrlenberg also der "Berg mit den kleinen Kiefern"... von mir aus.  Das könnte einen Kumpel freuen, der total auf Kiefern abfährt und der lange eine Kiefer am Slevogtfelsen als Profilbild im Gesichtsbuch hatte.
> 
> PS: ich fand deine Fotos schöner, als noch keine Sprüche drauf standen und keine Räder mit Monsterreifen drauf waren... ist zwar ernst, aber nicht böse gemeint


Ich bin zwar kein Sprachwissenschaftler, glaube aber nicht an die Herkunft des Namens Fö(h)rlenberg von der Föhre. Dafür ist der Begriff in der Pfalz meiner Meinung nach zu unbekannt (wie Dir ja auch).
Den Begriff "Förle" habe ich auch für "Forelle" gefunden.


----------



## haekel72 (9. Februar 2015)

Ich erkundige mich mal beim Dorf Ältesten in Birkweiler


----------



## bike-runner (9. Februar 2015)

haekel72 schrieb:


> Ich erkundige mich mal beim Dorf Ältesten in Birkweiler




der sachd dann sicher


färlebärch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scotty23 (9. Februar 2015)

Hi,

schöner Luchs, haste Du schön gebaut Kelme!

Gruß
Scotty



Kelme schrieb:


> Das Luchs war als Jungfernfahrt im Schnee spielen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## steffenhummel (9. Februar 2015)

Am Freitag noch schnell ein paar Schneebilder gemacht bevor er wieder weg ist:


----------



## `Smubob´ (9. Februar 2015)

südpfälzer schrieb:


> Den Begriff "Förle" habe ich auch für "Forelle" gefunden.


Forellenberg... da wäre ich gerade fast vom Stuhl gekippt  AFAIK gibt es weder fließendes noch stehendes Gewässer am Fö(h)rlenberg 




haekel72 schrieb:


> Ich erkundige mich mal beim Dorf Ältesten in Birkweiler


Mach des mol!  Wohnt der im Hoheberchturm?


----------



## bike-runner (10. Februar 2015)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Forellenberg... da wäre ich gerade fast vom Stuhl gekippt  AFAIK gibt es weder fließendes noch stehendes Gewässer am Fö(h)rlenberg
> 
> 
> Mach des mol!  Wohnt der im Hoheberchturm?





tja, anno duwak, als der bärch noch als einsame insel im wasser lag unn  die vun hinnedraus als dort angle gange sinn, do hot mer forellebärch gsachd. un iwwer die zeit und de pälzer dialekt hot sich des hald extrem gwannelt, so noch ei zwei


----------



## südpfälzer (10. Februar 2015)

Es freut mich, wenn ich hier für Heiterkeit gesorgt habe.
Ich wollte mit der Forelle nur andeuten, dass es noch andere Deutungen geben kann, was vernünftiges habe ich leider nicht gefunden.
Warten wir mal auf den Dorfältesten.


----------



## steffenhummel (11. Februar 2015)

Berwartstein und Neuscharfeneck:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Optimizer (11. Februar 2015)

PS - I love u


----------



## schweigi (12. Februar 2015)

Der Schnee könnt sich jetzt echt ma verziehen!!!


----------



## hossianajoe (12. Februar 2015)

südpfälzer schrieb:


> Es freut mich, wenn ich hier für Heiterkeit gesorgt habe.
> Ich wollte mit der Forelle nur andeuten, dass es noch andere Deutungen geben kann, was vernünftiges habe ich leider nicht gefunden.
> Warten wir mal auf den Dorfältesten.


Also Jungs , macht euch mal nicht verrückt , die Föhrle ist eine Kiefer , manchmal grad und manchmal schiefer


----------



## haekel72 (12. Februar 2015)

hossianajoe schrieb:


> Also Jungs , macht euch mal nicht verrückt , die Föhrle ist eine Kiefer , manchmal grad und manchmal schiefer


Der Dorfälteste hat mich nach Leinsweiler in Tourismus Büro geschickt aber die haben nur Mo-Fr 9.00 - 12.00 Uhr offen :-( Aber wenn das wirklich von der Kiefer kommt (was ich auch vermutete) dann ist das ja endlich geklärt!


----------



## Haardtfahrer (12. Februar 2015)

Auch im Badischen, also einem Zungenschlag, der gar nicht so weit weg von hier gesprochen wird, wird die Kiefer mit Föhre bezeichnet, wie Opti schon schrieb. Bekannterweise will sich der Badener ja nicht in den Vordergrund drängen und macht deshalb alles ein wenig kleiner als es ist, auch damit nicht so viele kommen und sehen, wie schön es ist. Föhre wird zu Föhrle. Jeder Ort im Wald hat da irgendwo ´ne Föhrle stehen.
Das schleift sich da in Richtung Palz ein wenig ab, weil viel reden mit langen Wörten ja hier nicht so das Ding ist und dann kommen solche Ortsbezeichnungen dabei raus, wenn kleine, krüppelige Kiefern oben am Berg stehen. 

Meine Erklärung.


----------



## `Smubob´ (12. Februar 2015)

Steht so bei uns im Ort


----------



## haekel72 (12. Februar 2015)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Steht so bei uns im Ort


Was wissen die schon von Birkweiler- Leinsweiler Berge die Arzemer^^


----------



## orangerauch (12. Februar 2015)

ahd = althochdeutsch
Kien = Harz der Föhre


----------



## orangerauch (12. Februar 2015)

und weil sie so schön Leben ins Bild bingen können:




etwas südlicher in der "Region"


----------



## Laerry (12. Februar 2015)

Aus dem deutsch-pfälzischen Wörterbuch:

forlen, förlenAdj.: 'aus dem Holz der Forle', foʳlen, föʳlen [SOPf (Nachlaß Heeger)]. Bad. II 204.



Forlen+-baumm.: = PfWB Forle. a. 1606: (Grenzstein) vndter einem forlen baum [HanLicht Bl. 5]. a. 1733: 100 forlen- undt 5 Eichbäume [Kurpf. 16483 (Wachenheimer Waldungen)]. LothWB Lothr. 170 Forelebom; ElsWB Els. II 44 Furlenbaum. — -bergm.: Name eines Berges bei BZ-Annw, Foʳlebeʳg. — -bibeln.: Dim.
1. 'Zapfen der Forle', vgl. PfWB Bib, PfWB Bibi 2, Foʳlebieble (Pl.) [Neustdt, 

 PS-Fischb

 Petbch

 Schönau

 Hirschth]; vgl. PfWB Forlenbutzel, -zapfen. Syn. s. PfWB Butzel 4. — 
2. 'Tannenzapfen', Furlebible [Wilde 124 (SPf Bliesg Glangegend)]. — ElsWB Els. II 72 Forlebüppele; Bad. II 205 Forlenpoppele. — -butzeln.: = PfWB Forlenbibel 1, Foʳlebutzel [ 

 SP-Dudhf

 LA-Kl'fischl

 BZ-Rohrb]. Südhess. II 877; Bad. II 205. — -heckef.: 'Kiefernhecke', -heck [ 

 GH-Zeisk]. — -holzn.: 'Holz der Forle', -holz [Ost-PS südl. VPf]. SprW.: F. un rode Hoor wachsen uf kem gude Boddem [GH-Weingt Wilde 125]; vgl. PfWB Erlenholz. Südhess. II 877; RhWB Rhein. II 706; Bad. II 205. — -lochn.: Bez. für eine nasse Stelle im Wald, an der Kiefern wachsen Am Foʳleloch [ 

 LA-Gommh]. — -samenm.: 'Samen der Forle', Forlensamen [Kaislt (1787) Küchler 778]. — -schlagm.: 'kleiner Forlenwald', -schlack [ 

 NW-Geinsh]. — -stangef.: 'hoch aufgeschossener junger Forlenbaum'. (Die Wälder bei Germh) sin halt awer a deno! Nix als wie lauter derre, lange un gaageliche Forlestange [Münch Weltgesch. 80]. —


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 3 Steps Ahead (12. Februar 2015)

haekel72 schrieb:


> Was wissen die schon von Birkweiler- Leinsweiler Berge die Arzemer^^


Raaschbacher Berg!


----------



## haekel72 (12. Februar 2015)

3 Steps Ahead schrieb:


> Raaschbacher Berg!


Der Bürgermeister von Leinsweiler und Birkweiler bestätigten mir das der Berg zu Leinsweiler gehört 
Aus Forle (Kiefer, Fichte) wurde Förleberg. Punkt-Fertig für mich


----------



## 3 Steps Ahead (12. Februar 2015)

Ich kann vun meiner Terrass schier uff de Duddefliecher Startplatz lange. Der steht quasi bei mir im Hof


----------



## haekel72 (12. Februar 2015)

3 Steps Ahead schrieb:


> Ich kann vun meiner Terrass schier uff de Duddefliecher Startplatz lange. Der steht quasi bei mir im Hof


Klar, ist ja nur ne Gemarkungs Sache


----------



## orangerauch (12. Februar 2015)

hossianajoe schrieb:


> Also Jungs , macht euch mal nicht verrückt , die Föhrle ist eine Kiefer , manchmal grad und manchmal schiefer


----------



## Bjoern_U. (12. Februar 2015)

ist in der Pfalz so schlechtes Wetter ? (bin seit Mo außerhalb der Pfalz unterwegs...)
oder warum diskutiert ihr seitenlang den dabbischen Name ?  

Bilder !!!

*Konserve*


----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (13. Februar 2015)

Eigentlich gar nicht mal so schlecht 










Also ich muss schon sagen, der Monarch hamoniert Perfekt mit der Pike


----------



## Radde (13. Februar 2015)




----------



## `Smubob´ (13. Februar 2015)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> ist in der Pfalz so schlechtes Wetter ?


Eichentlich nit. De Vormiddaach war bissl näwwlich... hab mich dann entschiede, noch owwe durch die Supp durch se breche - mit Erfolsch! 

Ab ein paar hundert Meter vor diesem Punkt wurde es hell  Ist ja ein sehr beliebtes Motiv in letzter Zeit, heute mal vom Nachbarberg:





Leider nur Handyknipse, war eine Quickie-Ausfahrt, deshalb hab ich das Schild mitfotografiert... sonst erkennt keiner, was zu sehen ist 






Da oben ist immer noch geschlossene Scheedecke vorhanden...! Das rumpelige Stück etwas unterhalb hat noch nie so wenig geschüttelt wie heute 

Und wie der Schnee durch die Launen des Wetters u. U. interessante Formen annehmen kann, sieht man hier:






PS: Radde wird zum Sonnenanbeter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sp00n82 (14. Februar 2015)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Und wie der Schnee durch die Launen des Wetters u. U. interessante Formen annehmen kann, sieht man hier:


Das hab ich diese Woche live miterlebt, das Zeug kam von den Bäumen runtergerieselt.


----------



## steffenhummel (14. Februar 2015)

Radde geile Bilder 

Der Sonnenuntergang gestern war einer der schönsten den ich bisher bewundern durfte:


----------



## Kelme (14. Februar 2015)

Es hat noch Schnee. Hier auf der "Platte" beim Übergang zur Hellerhütte.




P7-Platte by kelme_sis, on Flickr


----------



## rmfausi (14. Februar 2015)

Ist die Bladde gebuzzt?? Bei den Bildern wird meine Rüsselpest leider nicht erträglicher.  Gruß rmfausi


----------



## haekel72 (14. Februar 2015)

Ist echt hartnäckig dad Zeug aber mir gefällt's


----------



## Bjoern_U. (14. Februar 2015)

rmfausi schrieb:


> Ist die Bladde gebuzzt?? Bei den Bildern wird meine Rüsselpest leider nicht erträglicher.  Gruß rmfausi


Dann guckst du morgen besser nicht hier rein 
Gute Besserung !
Hauptsache du bist am ersten August WE wieder fit.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (15. Februar 2015)

rmfausi schrieb:


> Ist die Bladde gebuzzt?? Bei den Bildern wird meine Rüsselpest leider nicht erträglicher.  Gruß rmfausi


Platte meint hier nicht den Kehrfelsen an der "Breiten Loog" zwischen Kaisergarten und Hellerhütte (da kamen wir später vorbei), sondern den letzten Buckel vor der Hellerhütte, den man knapp unterhalb des Gipfels (560,6 Meter hoch) streift und der eben mit "Platte" benamst ist.

War schön im Wald und da fährt doch glatt mein Rad rum 




P7-Robert by kelme_sis, on Flickr


----------



## Optimizer (15. Februar 2015)

Kelme schrieb:


> War schön im Wald und da fährt doch glatt mein Rad rum
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Und jetzt natürlich die Frage, auf welchem Bike du dann rumgefahren bist!?!


----------



## Kelme (15. Februar 2015)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Und jetzt natürlich die Frage, auf welchem Bike du dann rumgefahren bist!?!


Auf so einem Fully-Gedöns


----------



## Optimizer (15. Februar 2015)

Puhhh....ich hatte schon die Befürchtung, du wärst auf Robert's dickem Ding unterwegs gewesen...


----------



## Bjoern_U. (15. Februar 2015)

vom heutigen kleinen Smartfön-Wifi-App-Kameratest


----------



## orangerauch (15. Februar 2015)

…(fast) ohne Schnee! yes we will come!


----------



## Ripman (16. Februar 2015)

Kelme schrieb:


> Auf so einem Fully-Gedöns


War trotzdem ne nette Runde. Allerdings: zwei Schaltwerksverluste auf einer Tour müssen eigentlich nicht sein


----------



## rmfausi (16. Februar 2015)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> vom heutigen kleinen Smartfön-Wifi-App-Kameratest



Hi Björn, sag mal hast du einen neuen Arbeitgeber, ist der Anzug rot oder orange??  Bin bald auch wieder im Wald, Gruß Rainer.


----------



## rayc (16. Februar 2015)

Am 2ten Bild habe ich es erkannt, wo es ist.
Ich glaube @Bjoern_U. muss jetzt Steine klopfen


----------



## s1monster (16. Februar 2015)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> vom heutigen kleinen Smartfön-Wifi-App-Kameratest



Was für ein Test? Kannst das näher erläutern?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radler-01 (16. Februar 2015)

Termin 2105 > 28.02.2015 



lomo schrieb:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lomo (16. Februar 2015)

radler-01 schrieb:


> Termin 2105 > 28.02.2015


----------



## Bjoern_U. (16. Februar 2015)

s1monster schrieb:


> Was für ein Test? Kannst das näher erläutern?!


meine "unterwegs/Bike" Kamera (Sony Alpha6000) hat leider nur einen 10s Timer und macht dann in etwas zu schneller Folge 5 Bilder.... 
Damit muss man immer zum Bike rennen und sitzt oft erst richtig auf dem Bike wenn die 5 Bilder schon durch sind 
Da sich die Knipse aber u.a. per Wifi fernsteuern lässt, habe ich mir eine (kostenlose) App aufs Smartfön gespielt, die allerdings ursprünglich für die Erstellung von Timelapse Aufnahmen gedacht ist. 
Leider meint Sony das Wifi Fernsteuerungs Kameramenue im Funktionsumfang zusammenstreichen zu müssen und somit kann man mit dieser App leider nur alle paar Sekunden ein Bild machen da die Kamera bei Intervallen unter 3s immer 1-2 Auslösungen überspringt. Aber es gibt noch ein paar Apps zum ausprobieren und zur Not gibt es auch eine richtige aber leider teure (Kabel) Fernbedienung


----------



## Fibbs79 (17. Februar 2015)

Oben liegt Schnee mit Eis:



 



 

Auf dem Trail zwischen Winterkirchel und Trifelsblick sieht es gar nicht schön aus 



 

Also hab ich den weiter unten liegenden Forstweg der parallel zum Trail läuft gewählt. Hier lagen aber mindestens 10 weitere entwurzelte Bäume


----------



## Radde (17. Februar 2015)

Dieser namentlich umstrittene Berg...


----------



## Teufelstisch (17. Februar 2015)

@Fibbs79 - Hier in der Ecke liegt (über 400m neben etwas Schnee) stellenweise auch noch einiges an Gehölz auf den Wegen rum. Der zahlreiche Schneebruch war die Quittung für den suboptimalen Einzug des Winterwetters: erst deftiger Dauerregen zum Aufweichen der Böden, dann 2-3 Tage starker Nassschneefall, immer wieder leichtes Tauen - und erst dann kam der konservierende Frost. Vorher brachen, kippten oder rutschten dann viele Bäume einfach um / ab.


----------



## haekel72 (17. Februar 2015)

@Radde , cooles Video von meinem Haustrail! Klasse, bin auch im Schnee dort gewesen aber wesentlich Softer als Du!^^


----------



## Fibbs79 (18. Februar 2015)

Macht jemand mit? 




Edith: www.world-klapp.de


----------



## ytsan (18. Februar 2015)

Heute am Rande der Randzone


 
Und ja, die Leitungen werden bei akut auftretender Langweile noch gekürzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Optimizer (18. Februar 2015)

Und noch ein OnOne mittendrin oder oben auf der Randzone:


----------



## Fibbs79 (19. Februar 2015)

Ziel war gestern die Ruine Lindelbrunn:







weiter ging es spontan zum Schweinsfelsen:










einmal hier durch, und danach auf schönem Trail ....




.... weiter Richtung Rappenfelsen bei Lauterschwan:










auf dem Rückweg an dieser schönen Treppe vorbei (leider in verkehrter Richtung)







auf einem ehemaligem schönem Trail ging es zurück in Richtung Heimat:







Nach guten 40km und 1100hm war ich glücklich und zufrieden wieder zu Hause angekommen ....


----------



## Joshua60 (19. Februar 2015)

Nach wochenlangem Schlapphusten endlich wieder auf den KS geschlichen. Verharschter Schnee in der Mitte und Glatteis ganz oben. Aber was hat denn meine Knipse abbekommen? Die Linse sah sauber aus.





KS 150218_2203 -3°C by JoshuaXo, on Flickr


----------



## Mausoline (19. Februar 2015)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> .......
> 
> auf einem ehemaligem schönem Trail ging es zurück in Richtung Heimat:
> 
> ...



einfach durchgefräst


----------



## Fibbs79 (19. Februar 2015)

Ca. 1,5km ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste


----------



## Teufelstisch (19. Februar 2015)

Immer diese MTB'er, die die Wege kaputtfahren...   @Fibbs79 - wo findet man denn dieses Zeugnis "moderner Forstwirtschaft"? Nördlich vom Winterkirchel?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (19. Februar 2015)

Teufelstisch schrieb:


> Immer diese MTB'er, die die Wege kaputtfahren...   @Fibbs79 - wo findet man denn dieses Zeugnis "moderner Forstwirtschaft"? Nördlich vom Winterkirchel?



Von der Bühlhofschenke Richtung Kühhunger-Felsen (Wasgau Hütte)


----------



## dietrichw (20. Februar 2015)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Von der Bühlhofschenke Richtung Kühhunger-Felsen (Wasgau Hütte)


Wäre meiner Meinung nach ein schönes Bild für die RheinPfalz - da hat es öfters mal was zu dem Thema und auf die dummdreisten Beschwichtigungen des Forstes bin ich in dem Fall gespannt...


----------



## Fibbs79 (20. Februar 2015)

Bilder dürfen gerne verwendet werden. Gerne fahr ich auch noch einmal hin wenn die 2 Bilder nicht ausreichen...


----------



## Kelme (20. Februar 2015)

Dem Rädchen ein paar Hometrails gezeigt 




Doch da ist ein Trail by kelme_sis, on Flickr


----------



## Radler-01 (21. Februar 2015)

Kelme schrieb:


> Dem Rädchen ein paar Hometrails gezeigt
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aber Du hast das Rad nich' schmutzig gemacht ?!
Wie fährt sich Dein Traum ?


----------



## bike-runner (21. Februar 2015)

radler-01 schrieb:


> Aber Du hast das Rad nich' schmutzig gemacht ?!
> Wie fährt sich Dein Traum ?



es schwebt förmlich über die trails, deshalb auch kein dreck


----------



## Kelme (21. Februar 2015)

Heute dreckig by kelme_sis, on Flickr

Gestern war es schon ein wenig dreckig, aber das Rad kann auch schmutzig .
Es fährt sich wie erwartet und meine Erwartungen waren nicht gering. Die einfachste Beschreibung: Es fährt sich wie "mein Rad".


----------



## bike-runner (21. Februar 2015)

Kelme schrieb:


> Heute dreckig by kelme_sis, on Flickr
> 
> Gestern war es schon ein wenig dreckig, aber das Rad kann auch schmutzig .
> Es fährt sich wie erwartet und meine Erwartungen waren nicht gering. Die einfachste Beschreibung: Es fährt sich wie "mein Rad".




ui, walddreck aus der dose


----------



## Fibbs79 (21. Februar 2015)

Kleine Feierabendrunde heute gedreht:

Trailriding:




Hier hilft nur noch umkehren 




Erste Pause:







Zweite Pause:




Fahrbar!




Fahrbar?




Schee war's - un aweng matschig


----------



## scylla (21. Februar 2015)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Fahrbar?



Klar! Just do it 
(Bei Nässe möglichst erst auf der Piste bremsen, oder alternativ die Stufen mit der Wurzelbüste schrubben )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## madmike85 (21. Februar 2015)

Heute mittag eine kleine Runde mit @HansDampf89 gedreht


----------



## rmfausi (22. Februar 2015)

Aus gegebenem Anlass, ein Bericht über das Bergradfahren in Heidelberg, Baden-Württemberg. Macht euch selbst ein Bild/Meinung.

http://www.zdf.de/terra-xpress/wenns-im-wald-mal-wieder-hoch-hergeht-37228544.html

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## sp00n82 (22. Februar 2015)

rmfausi schrieb:


> Macht euch selbst ein Bild/Meinung.


Wenn ihr euch leicht aufregt, besser nicht.


----------



## Optimizer (22. Februar 2015)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Kleine Feierabendrunde heute gedreht:
> 
> Trailriding:
> 
> ...



Wo ist die Coladose?


----------



## orangerauch (22. Februar 2015)

rmfausi schrieb:


> Aus gegebenem Anlass, ein Bericht über das Bergradfahren in Heidelberg, Baden-Württemberg. Macht euch selbst ein Bild/Meinung.
> 
> http://www.zdf.de/terra-xpress/wenns-im-wald-mal-wieder-hoch-hergeht-37228544.html
> 
> Gruß rmfausi





grauslich…  diese Fernsehreportagen.
Wie nennt man das?
Douku Soap?
Tatort?


----------



## Fibbs79 (22. Februar 2015)

Coladosen hatte ich tatsächlich vergessen.


----------



## stuhli (22. Februar 2015)

Blick auf Schriesheim und das trübe RN-Delta.


----------



## Mausoline (22. Februar 2015)

Ich seh schon, der Frühling ist bei euch auch noch nicht überall durchgedrungen


----------



## sp00n82 (23. Februar 2015)

Heute war aber kurz Sonne! Und Tauwetter am Königstuhl, schön matschiger Schnee, mjamjam.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aju (23. Februar 2015)

Eine etwas anspruchsvollere Treppe...
... in der Region


----------



## Radler-01 (24. Februar 2015)

(warum gibt es Leute, bei denen sowas relativ entspannt und leicht aussieht ?  Ich geh jetzt in den Wald und übe auch diese Treppe - auf´m Hosenboden runterrutschen )


----------



## cougar1982 (24. Februar 2015)

@aju im vorderrad ist aber extrem wenig luft drin. vermutlich absicht um auf der treppe mehr grip zu haben?? oder fährst du auf trails auch so wenig??


----------



## ES7.0 (24. Februar 2015)

Super gefahren,

hoffe jedoch, dass sich nie jemand auf dem Rohr vom Geländer aufspießt. Hab da beim fahren immer ein ungutes Gefühl..


----------



## sp00n82 (24. Februar 2015)

cougar1982 schrieb:


> @aju im vorderrad ist aber extrem wenig luft drin. vermutlich absicht um auf der treppe mehr grip zu haben?? oder fährst du auf trails auch so wenig??


Das ist der 2.5er Baron, den kannst du auch ohne Luft fahren.


----------



## HansDampf89 (24. Februar 2015)

Da kannst auch die Nabe direkt in den Reifen einspeichen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cougar1982 (24. Februar 2015)

HansDampf89 schrieb:


> Da kannst auch die Nabe direkt in den Reifen einspeichen


geht das auch tubeless?


----------



## scotty23 (24. Februar 2015)

Trail 2.0 reborn




Trippstadt, leider nur das TADT.DE noch erkennbar




Gruß


----------



## Spalthammer (24. Februar 2015)

scotty23 schrieb:


> Trippstadt, leider nur das TADT.DE noch erkennbar


Ich glaube, da habe ich dich am Sonntag gesehen.


----------



## aju (24. Februar 2015)

cougar1982 schrieb:


> @aju im vorderrad ist aber extrem wenig luft drin. vermutlich absicht um auf der treppe mehr grip zu haben?? oder fährst du auf trails auch so wenig??


Den Luftdruck verändere ich nicht situationsbedingt. Vorne fahre ich etwas mehr als 1 Bar (Baron 2.5) und hinten 2 Bar (Maxxis 2.5er mit DH-Karkasse). Diese Drücke haben sich seit Jahren bewährt. Vorne weder zu schwammig noch besteht die Gefahr, dass das Ventil abreißt. Hinten hält sich die Dellengefahr beim Ballern, eine stabile Felge vorausgesetzt, in Grenzen.


----------



## scotty23 (25. Februar 2015)

Spalthammer schrieb:


> Ich glaube, da habe ich dich am Sonntag gesehen.



Jep, war am Sonntag dort...


----------



## Fibbs79 (26. Februar 2015)

Sonne getankt:


----------



## Radde (27. Februar 2015)

morgen gehts an die Lolosruhe, oder wo auch immer die Routenführung lang geht

http://portfolio.fotocommunity.de/radde/721700/photo/30337241


----------



## Radler-01 (28. Februar 2015)

Radde schrieb:


> morgen gehts an die Lolosruhe, oder wo auch immer die Routenführung lang geht
> 
> http://portfolio.fotocommunity.de/radde/721700/photo/30337241



Hat schon jemand Orts- und Zeitangaben zu den WP's? Dann bräuchte ich heute morgen nicht extra nach Edenkoben fahren...


----------



## Deleted 38566 (28. Februar 2015)

Rallye SÜW 2015,


----------



## Deleted 38566 (28. Februar 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radler-01 (28. Februar 2015)

Auch Rallye SÜW... "Prominenz in der Provinz"


----------



## madmike85 (28. Februar 2015)

Den hab ich auch gesehen, definitiv das schönste Gefährt der Rallye
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Vom "Gott" persönlich signiert


----------



## Optimizer (28. Februar 2015)

Rum...nee...Eyberg. Und hinten Wegelnburg.


----------



## lomo (28. Februar 2015)

stonelebs12 schrieb:


> Rallye SÜW 2015,



Sehr schön!
Den Berlandy habe ich heute leider nicht gesehen und leider war auch nicht die Kalmit im Programm!
Dafür habe ich aber den Radde getroffen ;-)


----------



## lomo (28. Februar 2015)

Bilder von der SÜW




Rallye_SÜW_12 von *lomo* auf Flickr



Ach so, Autos sind da auch noch gefahren ...




Rallye_SÜW_03 von *lomo* auf Flickr




Rallye_SÜW_06 von *lomo* auf Flickr




Rallye_SÜW_16 von *lomo* auf Flickr




Rallye_SÜW_17 von *lomo* auf Flickr


----------



## sp00n82 (28. Februar 2015)

Mal wieder etwas aus dem beschaulichem Heidelberg:


----------



## Teufelstisch (28. Februar 2015)

Eine neue Form von Trim-Dich-Pfad? Da bekommt die Phrase "übers Stöckchen springen" ja auch gleich in mehrlei Hinsicht Bedeutung!  So'nen Komiker gibt's (oder gab's) zw. Dahn und Lemberg auch...  Es gibt halt nichts schlimmeres als Pensionäre mit zu viel Zeit - und funktionierenden Hüftgelenken...

Irgend eine Ordnungswidrigkeit oder Straftat wird sich durch solche Barrikaden aber doch sicher subsumieren lassen!? Z. B. "Gefährlicher Eingriff in den Forstverkehr"?  Irgendwie find ich dass aber auch nicht so ganz durchdacht: solche Dinger sind ja letztlich auch Stolperfallen...


----------



## haekel72 (1. März 2015)

Ist doch Cool! Bunyhopp geübt und das ohne Aufwand! Ging mir mal so vom Hohenberg der Pfad zum Windhof, ca. 20 Stück Tannenstämme quer über den Pfad, Wurzeln, Steine usw. Hat echt Spaß gemacht über die Hindernisse zu springen!^^
Danke Ihr aufmerksamen Mitmenschen!


----------



## Radde (1. März 2015)

lomo schrieb:


> Sehr schön!
> Den Berlandy habe ich heute leider nicht gesehen und leider war auch nicht die Kalmit im Programm!
> Dafür habe ich aber den Radde getroffen ;-)



Mit dem kann ich dienen:








und der Lancia von hinten:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sp00n82 (1. März 2015)

haekel72 schrieb:


> Ist doch Cool! Bunyhopp geübt und das ohne Aufwand! Ging mir mal so vom Hohenberg der Pfad zum Windhof, ca. 20 Stück Tannenstämme quer über den Pfad, Wurzeln, Steine usw. Hat echt Spaß gemacht über die Hindernisse zu springen!^^
> Danke Ihr aufmerksamen Mitmenschen!


Blöd nur, wenn man da hoch fahren will.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (1. März 2015)

@Radde geile Perspektive beim Delta !
das war ein sehr spaßiges Auto


----------



## emek (1. März 2015)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Blöd nur, wenn man da hoch fahren will.



Hi, bin ich dir gestern von oben entgegen gekommen ? Bei Drei Eichen ? Haben wir uns kurz unterhalten?...Danke fürs Beseitigen....Beim nächsten Mal helfe ich mit


----------



## steffenhummel (1. März 2015)

Coole Bilder von Rallye  nächstes Mal sollte ich mir die Zeit auch nehmen und dort mal vorbeischauen

Ich war dagegen gestern morgen auf dem Geierstein unterwegs: 
Master of Selbstauslöser


----------



## sp00n82 (1. März 2015)

emek schrieb:


> Hi, bin ich dir gestern von oben entgegen gekommen ? Bei Drei Eichen ? Haben wir uns kurz unterhalten?...Danke fürs Beseitigen....Beim nächsten Mal helfe ich mit


Ja, das bin dann wohl ich gewesen.


----------



## Haardtrocker (1. März 2015)

steffenhummel schrieb:


> Coole Bilder von Rallye  nächstes Mal sollte ich mir die Zeit auch nehmen und dort mal vorbeischauen
> 
> Ich war dagegen gestern morgen auf dem Geierstein unterwegs:
> Master of Selbstauslöser


Schönes Bild. Ist das am Wernersberger Geierstein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (1. März 2015)

Das darf aber niemand aus Lug hören  
Sind die Luger Geiersteine in der Nähe von  Wernersberg


----------



## Haardtrocker (1. März 2015)

Besten Dank. Ich muss nur wissen,wo es so schön ist, da ich gerade am Planen einiger Tagestouren in der Gegend bin.
Sollten wir auf Ureinwohner treffen, sind wir damit schon mal vorbereitet.


----------



## Radde (1. März 2015)

bin auch mal rüber zum Turm gestolpert:





beim letzten mal ging die sonne noch links vom luitpoldturm unter.











rest im Album  https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157651094919551/


----------



## Fibbs79 (2. März 2015)

Bei der Arbeit mit dem Handy entstanden:





War leider kein Nebel:


----------



## Kelme (2. März 2015)

Ich hörte es im Radio mit Schrecken. Mist!


----------



## rmfausi (2. März 2015)

Was war da los? Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Fibbs79 (2. März 2015)




----------



## haekel72 (2. März 2015)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 365129


Aus den 90000€ Schaden können die mal gleich 500000€ machen! ups, steht ja da!^^
Habs auch Live mitbekommen bei meiner Frühschicht!


----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (2. März 2015)

War schon ne kleine Materialschlacht


----------



## Optimizer (2. März 2015)

Pfalzwaldgeist schrieb:


> War schon ne kleine Materialschlacht


 Solange dem Fibbs nix passiert ist, ist alles okay.

Übrigens...hab endliche ein Beweisfoto aus der Region gefunden, dass eindeutig zeigt, dass Fatbikes ein Trend sind, der kommt...und geht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steffenhummel (2. März 2015)

Hat jemand zufällig Lust und Zeit unter der Woche noch ein paar Bilder machen zu gehen? Bin relativ flexibel also von Downhiller bis Crosser ist alles gern gesehen. Spitzkehren, Sprünge, Flowige Abfahrten, bin für alles offen. Schreibt mir am Besten ne Nachricht...


----------



## Optimizer (2. März 2015)

Moosköpfchen


----------



## Deleted 38566 (2. März 2015)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Mal wieder etwas aus dem beschaulichem Heidelberg:



Bunny hopp wo ist da das Problem?


----------



## Deleted 38566 (2. März 2015)




----------



## sp00n82 (2. März 2015)

stonelebs12 schrieb:


> Bunny hopp wo ist da das Problem?


Jepp, mach das mal bergauf. Viel Erfolg.


----------



## Deleted 38566 (3. März 2015)

Übung macht den Meister 

Spaß beiseite,
aber vielleicht hat dies auch seine Gründe, ich kann es sogar sehr gut verstehen, warum es Personen gibt, die so etwas tun um evtl. die Mountainbiker darauf aufmerksam zu machen. 
(Hallo, MTBler, ihr seit nicht alleine im Wald und verhält euch wie die Axt im Wald) nur mal so als Gedanke.

Gruß
und allzeit gute Fahrt


----------



## Deleted 38566 (4. März 2015)




----------



## Kelme (4. März 2015)

Vordergrund 
Hintergrund


----------



## steffenhummel (5. März 2015)

Gestern mit Matthias und Maximilian ein paar Bilder machen gewesen, danke nochmal für eure Geduld


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radler-01 (5. März 2015)

Ein Tip für die Foto-Cracks:  
ich habe eben von dem Event "Weinbergleuchten" in DÜW jetzt am Freitag und Samstag erfahren; illuminierte Weinberge in und um DÜW - vllt eine Motivmöglichkeit...


----------



## Deleted 38566 (5. März 2015)

http://www.weinbergnacht.de/


----------



## Bjoern_U. (5. März 2015)

hier mal noch zwei Bilder vom letzten Samstag
@Optimizer hat mal wieder eine Toptour in der Randzone zusammengestellt, diesmal nur für die Freunde der ganz dicken Schlappen.

Bilder aus Optis Knipse


----------



## lomo (6. März 2015)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> hier mal noch zwei Bilder vom letzten Samstag
> @Optimizer hat mal wieder eine Toptour in der Randzone zusammengestellt, diesmal nur für die Freunde der ganz dicken Schlappen.
> 
> Bilder aus Optis Knipse
> ...



Sehr schön.
Wie sieht denn momentan die Abfahrt von dem Berg aus?


----------



## Bjoern_U. (6. März 2015)

lomo schrieb:


> Sehr schön.
> Wie sieht denn momentan die Abfahrt von dem Berg aus?


viel Laub aber sonst problemlos


----------



## Fibbs79 (6. März 2015)

Viele Spuren im Laub ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AlexMC (8. März 2015)

Im felsigem Land:









Mit Burg:





Und Fels dahinter, leider haben die Cojones nur für das untere Drittel gereicht 





Ein Tor aus Fels:





Mit spitzer Spitz hintendran:





Zottelviecher:





Selfie-Biker:





Pfalz halt :





Auf des Sängers Steinhaufen:





Könnte einer der geschätzten Mitbetrachter eine Singletrailskalawertung für diese gemütliche Treppe abgeben - nur interessehalber, Suizidgedanken sind mir weiterhin fern :





Nach einem nicht unbekannten Dichter benannt:





Und die Ecke da oben en detail:





















Und noch was anderes:


----------



## s1monster (8. März 2015)

HAMMER BILDER! Muss mich mal in den Pfälzerwald wagen.


----------



## donnersberger (8. März 2015)

Gestern in Beerfelden:


----------



## Radde (9. März 2015)

Nen ganzen Tag im Wald wohnen ist immer witzig, ohne Rad stößt man machmal auf merkwürdige Funde:





..die Plastikbox nebendran gab aufschluss dass vermutlich ein geocacher hinter dem schabernack steckt.


----------



## Kelme (9. März 2015)

Ein Bild vom Burgen gucken.




Zwei im Blick_2 by kelme_sis, on Flickr


----------



## steffenhummel (9. März 2015)

Noch ein paar Bilder von letzter Woche:


----------



## Optimizer (9. März 2015)

steffenhummel schrieb:


> Noch ein paar Bilder von letzter Woche:


 
hehe....hab schon fast gedacht, den @stonelebs12 gibt's nicht mehr!


----------



## radon-biker-qlt (9. März 2015)

AlexMC schrieb:


> Im felsigem Land:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hi Alex,

dass sind ja top Bilder.
Hast Du dazu einen GPS-Track?
Wäre super.

Danke dir.

Gruss Radon-biker


----------



## Optimizer (9. März 2015)

radon-biker-qlt schrieb:


> Hast Du dazu einen GPS-Track?
> Wäre super.


@AlexMC : Meine Bitte an dich (auch alle anderen), hier keine Koordinaten rauszugeben. Die meisten Wege auf den Bildern gehören zu einem Premiumwanderweg, der i.d.R. sehr stark frequentiert wird und auf dem Mountainbiker bedeutend Konfliktpotenzial erzeugen können. Die Locals wissen, welche Teile / Pfade ohne Probleme mit Wanderern befahren werden können und welche nicht!

Danke und Gruß
Der Optimizer


----------



## AlexMC (9. März 2015)

Ich fahre sowieso ohne GPS, Rest ist eh' klar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haekel72 (9. März 2015)

Unsere Gegend zu entdecken ist alleine eine Tour Wert! Egal wo man fährt ist ein Highlight dabei^^


----------



## steffenhummel (9. März 2015)

Auch Landschaftlich war ich diese Woche unterwegs. Am Donnerstag auf dem Hohenberg, dort durfte ich auch einen tollen Lichteffekt bestaunen und zwar eine Lichtsäule, die entsteht wenn sich das Sonnenlicht in Eiskristallen spiegelt:


----------



## haekel72 (9. März 2015)

steffenhummel schrieb:


> Auch Landschaftlich war ich diese Woche unterwegs. Am Donnerstag auf dem Hohenberg, dort durfte ich auch einen tollen Lichteffekt bestaunen und zwar eine Lichtsäule, die entsteht wenn sich das Sonnenlicht in Eiskristallen spiegelt:


Diesen Ausblick kenne ich zu Gut und Liebe es!


----------



## Teufelstisch (9. März 2015)

Optimizer schrieb:


> @AlexMC : Meine Bitte an dich (auch alle anderen), hier keine Koordinaten rauszugeben.


 
Ich persönlich halte diese Art Geheimniskrämerei und diesen Protektionismus regelmäßig für maßlos übertrieben, auch in anderen Fällen / Regionen! Und auch: ziemlich egoistisch... Als würden bei einer Veröffentlichung in irgend 'nem Unterforum der IBC gleich morgen Tausende von Mountainbikern aus ganz Europa das Dahner Felsenland stürmen. Wenn der (so halbwegs) Einheimische da auf seinen Touren (auch mal mit ein paar "Auserwählten" aus der Fremde...) unterwegs ist, ist das natürlich was gaaaanz anderes... "wir waren zuerst da - und die andern sollen gefälligst draußen bleiben". Der Pfälzerwald gehört allen - und ich freu mich über jeden (anständigen) MTB'er, der da unterwegs ist - grade auch, wenn's Leute aus anderen Regionen sind!

Es gibt doch eh schon haufenweise spezielle GPS-Portale - da kann sich heute schon jeder auch in der Dahner Ecke alles runterladen, was er für seine elektronische Navi-Hirnkrücke benötigt.


----------



## Kelme (9. März 2015)

Teufelstisch schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Es gibt doch eh schon haufenweise spezielle GPS-Portale - da kann sich heute schon jeder auch in der Dahner Ecke alles runterladen, was er für seine elektronische Navi-Hirnkrücke benötigt.


.. und das ist nicht immer ein Segen, selbst oder gerade weil es das haufenweise gibt.


----------



## Fibbs79 (9. März 2015)

Ich sehe die Sache ähnlich wie @Optimizer.
Den Föhrlenberg oder den Kaletschkopf z.B. kannten vor ca. 10 Jahren außer den Einheimischen nur wenige MTBler. 
Letzte Woche war ich am Kaletschkopf unterwegs und musste mit großem Schrecken sehr viele Bremsspuren in Augenschein nehmen. (Die faten Spuren waren es nicht)
Meiner Meinung nach hat das Forum darauf einen großen Einfluss.
Von daher sollten GPS Tracks nur per PN etc. weitergegeben werden.
Auch @Kelme muss ich leider Recht geben. Die Strava App welche ich selbst auch genutzt habe macht die Geschichte auch nicht besser. Da fällt bei machen sogar das freundliche "Hallo" zu anderen Waldnutzern weg. Klar gibt es hier auch Ausnahmen....

My 2 Cent


----------



## Bjoern_U. (9. März 2015)

Kelme schrieb:


> Ein Bild vom Burgen gucken.


Männer ( & Frauen) die auf Burgen starren !


----------



## Bjoern_U. (9. März 2015)

Teufelstisch schrieb:


> Ich persönlich halte diese Art Geheimniskrämerei und diesen Protektionismus regelmäßig für maßlos übertrieben, auch in anderen Fällen / Regionen! Und auch: ziemlich egoistisch... Als würden bei einer Veröffentlichung in irgend 'nem Unterforum der IBC gleich morgen Tausende von Mountainbikern aus ganz Europa das Dahner Felsenland stürmen. Wenn der (so halbwegs) Einheimische da auf seinen Touren (auch mal mit ein paar "Auserwählten" aus der Fremde...) unterwegs ist, ist das natürlich was gaaaanz anderes... "wir waren zuerst da - und die andern sollen gefälligst draußen bleiben".



ich habe da leider auch recht schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht und gebe in öffentlichen Foren keine konkrete Trailtipps mehr raus. 
Die gibt es für freundlich fragende interessierte Leute bestenfalls per PN, das hängt aber auch davon ab wie sich der ein oder andere hier präsentiert. Wenn schon von vornherein klar ist hier will jemand nur ballern, shreddern oder sonstwie durch den Wald pflügen, gibt es von mir keine Tipps. Dieses Volk schadet unserem Ruf mehr als uns allen Recht sein kann.
Und wer auch nur ein wenig Karten lesen kann, findet im PW von ganz alleine jede Menge guter Trails.


----------



## Fibbs79 (9. März 2015)

..... und jetzt weiter mit schönen Bilder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teufelstisch (9. März 2015)

Naaajaaaa. Ist jetzt auch nur ne Vermutung, was für ne Auswirkung da ein einzelnes Interneforum hat. In dem ja auch höchstens 10% aller Mountainbiker aktiv sind. Ich kenn genug, die mit "IBC" nix anfangen können.

Da reicht eigentlich auch schon die Nennung eines Ortsnamens, da braucht es in der Regel keine konkreten GPS-Daten - es gibt ja auch noch so Teufelszeug wie Google und Landkarten. Wer z. B. mal bei der Google-Bildersuche "Kaletschkopf" eingibt, findet da ne Menge Bilder auch von hier - und könnte als Schuldigen für die sichtbaren Spuren ja evtl. auch den Optimizer auf die Anklagebank setzen, da er den Spot durch Berichte, Führungen und Fotos erst so richtig bekannt gemacht hat...!?  Auch wenn heute oft die säuselnde Navi-Stimme einem den Weg ansagt und kaum noch jemand Karten lesen kann  - dann würde ich auch konsequent sein und gar keine Ortsnamen mehr nennen und ggf. auch keine Fotos mehr posten. Erst Mund wässrig machen  und dann ätschibätsch  - ist irgendwie fies... 

Evtl. ergibt sich ja gerade aus der Geheimniskrämerei erst so ein Problem? Geheimes und Verbotenes hat ja seinen ganz besonderen Reiz... dann pilgern erst Recht alle hin. Streisand lässt grüßen.

Von den E. Snowdens und Assanges der Mountainbikeszene ganz zu schweigen!

Aber nun gut...


----------



## Pfalz-freeride (10. März 2015)

Semesterferien. Also die Taschen gepackt und 5 Tage die Gegend um Dahn ein bisschen betrachtet. Schä ischs do!




 


Kalte Biwaknächte, aber das geniale Wetter tagsüber wurde ausgiebig genutzt, radelnd, kletternd oder einfach um Sonne aufzusaugen.


 

Technische Trails waren wegen Überladung meinerseits nicht möglich.



Schadet aber nix, solange man nicht umsetzten muss kommt man doch ganz gut durch den Wald. 
z.B. zu den Hohlen Felsen:



 


 
Heute noch den ein oder anderen Trail mitgenommen und zum Abschluss auf dem Teufelstisch zu Abend gegessen. Netter Trip auf jeden Fall!


----------



## Quente (10. März 2015)

... die Spitzkehren Abfahrt an der Wolfsburg ist ein absoluter Geheimtipp ...
..Hecken-und Gartenschere mitnehmen, wäre schön wenn die mal wieder frei ist... mein letzter Aufstieg war etwas stachelig...


----------



## DonCamilllo (10. März 2015)

Quente schrieb:


> ... die Spitzkehren Abfahrt an der Wolfsburg ist ein absoluter Geheimtipp ...
> ..Hecken-und Gartenschere mitnehmen, wäre schön wenn die mal wieder frei ist... mein letzter Aufstieg war etwas stachelig...


Der Trail ist so gut wie frei  War am Sonntag dort.


----------



## DonCamilllo (10. März 2015)

Sonntags auf dem Weinbiet 











Luftdruck? Optimal


----------



## Deleted 38566 (10. März 2015)

Optimizer schrieb:


> hehe....hab schon fast gedacht, den @stonelebs12 gibt's nicht mehr!



Doch, doch, Unkraut vergeht nicht 

Bis bald im Wald


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 48198 (11. März 2015)

Ist nicht jeder von uns dankbar Tracks aus fremden Gebieten zu bekommen. Ich für meine Person nutze diese Portale intensivste damit ich mir im Urlaub meine Touren zusammenbaue egal ob zu Fuß oder per Bike. Und wenn noch ein schöner Bericht über Landschaft und Sehenswürdigkeiten dabei steht freut es mich um so mir. Man sollte als Local der Region nicht all zu arrogant sein. Ich für meine Person helfe immer wenn ich angepostet werde. Und das es gesperrte Wege im PW, auch in der Südpfalz gibt, braucht man an dieser Stelle nicht zu erwähnen. Also lasst die Kirche im Dorf oder cancelt euch einfach ab. Dann solltet ihr aber hier nicht dem social Network frönen.


----------



## kneesliding (11. März 2015)

DonCamilllo schrieb:


> Luftdruck? Optimal



Was?? Marcel fährt _mit_ Luft?


----------



## Radler-01 (11. März 2015)

kneesliding schrieb:


> Was?? Marcel fährt _mit_ Luft?



er ist ja nicht Chuck Norris - oder ? 


Btw. > wie trinkt Chuck Norris seinen Kaffee ?	(Seit gestern einer meiner CN-Favoriten)


----------



## Bogie (11. März 2015)

Pur, also ohne Wasser.


----------



## saturno (11. März 2015)

radler-01 schrieb:


> er ist ja nicht Chuck Norris - oder ?
> 
> 
> Btw. > wie trinkt Chuck Norris seinen Kaffee ?	(Seit gestern einer meiner CN-Favoriten)




norris fährt bike ganz ohne laufräder, den er hasst die größendiskussionen.


kennste den:


chuck norris sein auto fährt ohne benzin, es fährt aus respekt

chuck norris braucht keine augentropfen, er nimmt tabasco


----------



## lomo (12. März 2015)

Optimizer schrieb:


> @AlexMC : Meine Bitte an dich (auch alle anderen), hier keine Koordinaten rauszugeben. Die meisten Wege auf den Bildern gehören zu einem Premiumwanderweg, der i.d.R. sehr stark frequentiert wird und auf dem Mountainbiker bedeutend Konfliktpotenzial erzeugen können. Die Locals wissen, welche Teile / Pfade ohne Probleme mit Wanderern befahren werden können und welche nicht!
> 
> Danke und Gruß
> Der Optimizer



+1 

Ist vielleicht, nein, ganz bestimmt ein Thema für http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/die-zukunft-des-bikens-im-pfaelzer-wald.217736/


----------



## Optimizer (12. März 2015)

Sunbeam am Kugelfels:


----------



## steffenhummel (15. März 2015)

Letzte Woche Mittwoch gab es wieder eine schöne Nebellage:


----------



## s1monster (15. März 2015)

Heute mal um den Weißen Stein unterwegs gewesen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Hab mich auf dem Hinweg 3 netten Herren (Rotwild, Cannondale und ?) aus Ladenburg angeschlossen. 
Wenn sich einer von euch hier rumtreibt, danke das ich mit euch hochfahren konnte. War echt nett. Vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal wieder.

Grüße, Simon


----------



## Optimizer (16. März 2015)

Gestern mit dem besten Kumpel eine kleine Tour über die Heimatpfade gemacht. Wenn man dabei nicht wie sonst auf hm, km oder 17er Schnitt achtet, erkennt man die kleinen Schönheiten wie ein Weiher oder eine schön gefasste Quelle:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Irie Guide (18. März 2015)

Wer Lust auf ein Pfalz Shirt hat... .
Wollte nicht extra einen neuen Thread aufmachen, daher post ich es mal hier rein.


----------



## matou (18. März 2015)

Geile Idee und schöne Umsetzung...
...aber, die Berg-Silhouette erinnert mich eher an die Alpen als an die "sanfte" Hügellandschaft des PW. Bei etwas PW-typischen wär ich dabei.


----------



## madmike85 (18. März 2015)

Sehr geile Idee. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Aber die Silhouette von Trifels, Anebos und Münz wäre doch schön passend und hat hohen Wiedererkennungseffekt.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (18. März 2015)

von den Feierabendrunden gestern & heute


----------



## Laerry (19. März 2015)

Ah, kann sein das wir uns auf der hohen Loog kurz gesehen haben! Der Sonnenuntergang war wirklich superb gestern.


----------



## Irie Guide (19. März 2015)

matou schrieb:


> ...aber, die Berg-Silhouette erinnert mich eher an die Alpen als an die "sanfte" Hügellandschaft des PW.


Ich weiß was du meinst, jedoch sind die Berge so viel markanter und dadurch passender zu restlichen Design.
Die Silhouette kommt auch schon hin, wenn man sich gewissen Teile der Pfalz mal genauer anschaut.
Klar, eigentlich müssten auch noch Bäume dazu, aber so genau nehme ich es dann auch nicht .


----------



## Optimizer (19. März 2015)

Auch ich kann schlechte Gopro-Videos machen:


----------



## Fibbs79 (19. März 2015)

Für "schlecht"  garnicht schlecht


----------



## Radler-01 (19. März 2015)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Auch ich kann schlechte Gopro-Videos machen:...



FAAT - das erste FatbikeGoProVideo, daß ich gesehen habe 

(irgendwann muß ich doch mal in die Randzone, die Trails sehen ziemlich "nett" aus...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bjoern_U. (19. März 2015)

Laerry schrieb:


> Ah, kann sein das wir uns auf der hohen Loog kurz gesehen haben! Der Sonnenuntergang war wirklich superb gestern.


jep, das war ich


----------



## Fibbs79 (20. März 2015)

Der frühe Vogel fängt den Wurm oder Vögel die morgens pfeifen - frisst abends die Katze


----------



## steffenhummel (20. März 2015)

Frisch von heute Morgen:


----------



## Bjoern_U. (20. März 2015)

steffenhummel schrieb:


> Frisch von heute Morgen:


Pacman lebt !!!!


----------



## guru39 (21. März 2015)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Auch ich kann schlechte Gopro-Videos machen



Das hab ich auch drauf


----------



## Deleted 48198 (22. März 2015)

Guru wie hast du die Aufnahme des "blauen" Bikers mit der Camera im Abspann gemacht? Quatrocopter oder einfach Stabstativ? Perspektive hat mir gut gefallen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NewK (22. März 2015)

So.
Also nix für `nen engen Hometrail


----------



## guru39 (22. März 2015)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Guru wie hast du die Aufnahme des "blauen" Bikers mit der Camera im Abspann gemacht? Quatrocopter oder einfach Stabstativ? Perspektive hat mir gut gefallen.



Hiermit Wolfi!





Bewegt sieht das dann so aus.


----------



## Deleted 48198 (22. März 2015)

Super Klasse. Großes Kino. Daran werd ich mich auch mal machen. So eine ähnliche Idee hatte ich für den unteren Rahmenbereich, aber dann Bedenken da das Rohr zu weit vom Rahmen abstand und bei schmalen Wegen........ Aber auf deine Idee bin ich noch nicht gekommen.


----------



## AlexMC (23. März 2015)

mal wieder in die Pfalz müssen:













Waldzerstörer unter sich:





Runter hat mir das mehr Spaß gemacht :


----------



## black soul (23. März 2015)

AlexMC schrieb:


> mal wieder in die Pfalz müssen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## black soul (23. März 2015)

hi alex, super bilder
wo ist das ? schickste mir ne pn ?


----------



## Luzy123 (23. März 2015)

Schääne Bilder... des sieht jo aus wie bei mir dehääm am Alte Schloss


----------



## Teufelstisch (23. März 2015)

black soul schrieb:


> hi alex, super bilder
> wo ist das ? schickste mir ne pn ?


 
PN... achwas...! Ist alles an der Grenze zu Frankreich, zwischen Hilst, Schweix und Eppenbrunn. Hinter den Grenzsteinen spielt der Franzmann noch gerne Krieg, also immer dem Geballer nach. Die Serie am Schluss entstand z. B. an den Altschlossfelsen.  Was die leider ziemlich verwilderten Pfade bei Hilst und Schweix betrifft, wird da wirklich viel Potential verschwendet... als ich vor ca. 1-2 Jahren mal dort zum Erkunden war, war das meiste kaum noch fahrbar. Hätte auch das Zeug für nen Premiumweg...!


----------



## Luzy123 (23. März 2015)

Teufelstisch schrieb:


> ....Was die leider ziemlich verwilderten Pfade bei Hilst und Schweix betrifft, wird da wirklich viel Potential verschwendet... als ich vor ca. 1-2 Jahren mal dort zum Erkunden war, war das meiste kaum noch fahrbar. Hätte auch das Zeug für nen Premiumweg...!



Wenn Du den Reihpfad bei Hilst meinst: Der hätte hätte echt Potential zum einem Premiumwanderweg. Hin und wieder sind einige ältere Mitmenschen aus Hilst und Schweix dabei den Weg wieder flott zu machen. Am Eingang am Hilster Berg, von der Mühle hoch, hängt bereits ein neues Schild.
Muss die Tage mal nachsehen wie es dort oben ausschaut.


----------



## Teufelstisch (23. März 2015)

Luzy123 schrieb:


> Wenn Du den Reileinpfad (ich glaub so heißt er) bei Hilst meinst...


 
Kann sein; hab mich damals von der nördlichen Seite (der Serpentinenstraße; Schweixermühle) an der Hilster Seite durch den "Dschungel", viel totes Holz und viele Matschgräben gekämpft. Am südlichen Ende (im Talschluss) stand sogar glaube ich ein schöner Rundbogen mit dem Pfadnamen... Der steile Weg auf der Schweixer Seite ist was Felsformationen betrifft auch schön anzusehen - und führte ja früher wohl auch über dem Tal weiter Richtung "Obere Höhe". Bei meiner Erkundung kam ich dann oben im Dorf raus. Kann sein, dass die heute nur am Bach entlangführende Markierung blau-weiß früher auch mal anders verlief...!?

Mit den beiden Pfaden, Dianabild, Altschlossfelsen, Hohle Felsen, Eppenbrunner Teufelstisch wäre da schon einiges geboten...! Naja, "Randzone" halt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AlexMC (23. März 2015)

Ja, der erste Pfad am Hang entlang war neben der zahlreichen Bachüberquerungen, wo der Weg auch manchmal weggewaschen war, vor allem durch nicht wenige querliegende Baumstämme und -stämmchen geprägt - irgendwann hat das dann schon genervt 
An den Grenzwegen war der abgebildete Harvester so fleißig unterwegs, daß man zT nicht mehr erkennen konnte, was Rückegasse und was Weg sein soll...
Aber sonst eine sehr schöne Ecke dort


----------



## DonCamilllo (25. März 2015)

@AlexMC , das vorletzte Bild, wo war das nochmal? Ich kenne die Felsen vom klettern, weis aber nicht mehr wie der heisst.
War für mich damals eine harte aber schöne Klettertour ;-)


----------



## Teufelstisch (25. März 2015)

DonCamilllo schrieb:


> @AlexMC , das vorletzte Bild, wo war das nochmal?


 
Alles Altschlossfelsen.  In dem Falle an den beiden Felsentoren, etwas südwestlich der großen Türme gelegen.


----------



## steffenhummel (26. März 2015)

Am Altschlossfelsen kann auch manchmal ein Felsenglühen beobachtet werden, das zweite Bild ist nochmal die Sonnenfinsternis von letzter Woche.


----------



## Kelme (28. März 2015)

Gestern vor der Toren der Stadt




Sonne NW by kelme_sis, on Flickr


----------



## s1monster (28. März 2015)

Welcher Stadt?

Heute spontan auf den Königstuhl gefahren.


----------



## Kelme (28. März 2015)

s1monster schrieb:


> Welcher Stadt?


Neustadt/Weinstr.


----------



## emek (28. März 2015)

Himmel über Nussloch...


----------



## Pfalbike (29. März 2015)

Etwas Verwackeltes aus der Region


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Irie Guide (29. März 2015)

Pfalbike schrieb:


> Etwas Verwackeltes aus der Region


Wo ist das?


----------



## Pfalbike (29. März 2015)

Überm Friedensdenkmal in Richtung Kropsburg


----------



## Irie Guide (30. März 2015)

Vielen lieben Dank.


----------



## steffenhummel (1. April 2015)

Trifels im Sturm:




Elwetrischenfelsen:


----------



## DerandereJan (4. April 2015)

Sooo schee bei eisch...


----------



## klaus1 (4. April 2015)

Gehörst Du irgendwie zum MTB-Club Beinhardt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerandereJan (4. April 2015)

Ich?


----------



## klaus1 (4. April 2015)

DerandereJan schrieb:


> Ich?


Ja Du. Wir haben zumindest so ein ähnliches Trikot.


----------



## DerandereJan (5. April 2015)

Das ist dann wohl eher Zufall... Ich kenne da glaub aber den einen oder anderen.


----------



## klaus1 (5. April 2015)

Waren heute auf der Kalmit wandern und haben etliche MTB gesehen. Hut ab wo die Mädels und Jungs da überall rauf gefahren sind.
War ganz begeistert, was da doch alles geht. Als alter Radrennfahrer war das schon ein Erlebnis, was ich uns schon alleine mangels Technik nicht zutrauen würde.


----------



## steffenhummel (7. April 2015)

Ein paar Bilder der letzten Zeit:
Blutmonduntergang über dem Pfälzerwald:




Mandelblüte am Flaggenturm in Bad Dürkheim:




Sonnenaufgang auf dem kleinen Hahnstein:


----------



## Radde (7. April 2015)

Gestern mal n bisschen den Datenmüll der letzten Wochen sortiert

bisschen was aus der Region:




Sonnenuntergang mal anders



Wildsaukopf




foto: andre




foto: nico




foto: matze

und ein bisschen was überregionales aus dem Oberallgäu und Düsseldorf:







waterfall at night



Radtour bei Sturm



Winterlandschaft1



sun vs clouds






Medienhafen by Radde, on Flickr


----------



## Optimizer (7. April 2015)

Langmühler Aussicht a.k.a. Randzonenklippe (inklusive Sterbender Schwan)


----------



## Deleted 48198 (8. April 2015)

Auf die Gefahr hin, dass mich jetzt jeder Fatbiker überrollen wird wenn wir uns im PW begegnen. @ Otimizer. Wirst du langsam vernünftig und entsorgst dein Fatbike?


----------



## Optimizer (8. April 2015)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Wirst du langsam vernünftig und entsorgst dein Fatbike?


Hi Wolfman,
ich hab z.Zt. zwei Extreme im Schuppen stehen: Ein Rad mit 4,5" breiten Reifen, ein anderes mit Reifen kleiner 2", beide ohne Federelemente. Die Dinger zu fahren macht mir soviel Spass, dass bei der Ausschüttung von Endorphinen mir Ideen in den Kopf kommen, die zur Entstehung von Bildern wie das da oben führen. So, jetzt frag mich bitte nochmal, ob ich vernünftig werde...


----------



## Kelme (9. April 2015)

Sonnenuntergangswartebänkel




P1130374 by kelme_sis, on Flickr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (9. April 2015)




----------



## s1monster (10. April 2015)

Habe meinen letzten Urlaubstag genutzt und bin ne schöne Tour gefahren.
Los ging es gegen Mittag in Mannheim in Richtung Heidelberg. Immer schön am Neckar entlang.
Dort angekommen habe ich mich über den Gaisberg zum Königstuhl hoch gekämpft. 







Auf dem Weg dorthin noch einen kurzen Abstecher zum Felsenmeer um die Ecke gemacht.






Am Königstuhl angekommen konnte ich noch einem Paraglider beim Start zusehen. Find das schon sehr beeindruckend.






Danach ging es bergab in Richtung Altstadt. Hab dort einen sehr interessanten Weg entdeckt. Weiß den Namen leider nicht mehr. Glaube irgendwas mit Victoria. Jedenfalls sehr schön, mit vielem umsetzen und etlichen Stufen. Und tausenden von Ameisen die mir beim Kamera aufstellen in diverse Körperteile gebissen haben. Autsch!






Unten angekommen bin ich dann über die Hirschgasse zum Weißen Stein gefahren. 
Dort gab es Stärkung in Form von alkoholfreiem Weizen und einem sensationellen Apfel-Kirsch Kuchen. 

Von hier aus ging es es die Trails runter zur Schauenburg von der aus ich dann meine Heimreise Richtung Mannheim angetreten bin.

Schön war's!


----------



## rmfausi (10. April 2015)

Der entdeckte Weg heisst Valerieweg. Der Viktoriaweg ist weiter oben, gibts aber auch. Eine schöne Runde bist du da gefahren. Gruß rmfausi


----------



## s1monster (10. April 2015)

RICHTIG!!! Das war der Name. Beim Einstieg haben nette Leute direkt nach ner 90 Grad Kurve Reste einer Betontreppe hingelegt. Zum Glück war ich geschmeidig und vorrausschauen unterwegs


----------



## rmfausi (10. April 2015)

Ok, das liegt aber schon eine Weile, bin letztes Mal auch drüber/vorbei. Gruß rmfausi.


----------



## s1monster (10. April 2015)

Hast du ne Ahnung wie ich an den Trail auf der anderen Neckarseite komme? Der zwischen den Steinen. Ist der Einstieg zu dem Trail an der Moltkehütte?


----------



## s1monster (10. April 2015)

Sorry, jetzt wo ich dein Profilbild sehen...warst du heute auch auf dem KS?


----------



## rmfausi (10. April 2015)

Sorry, ich war heute bei der "Heidelberg's Finest Mountainbike Trails" Ausfahrt am Weissen Stein dabei. Mit dem Radl:




Den Einstieg und die Wege dort kenne ich, schreibe mir mal eine PN was du genau meinst.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## s1monster (10. April 2015)

Schade, hab gestern noch nen Fred geöffnet um herauszufinden ob jemand von hier hingeht. Da sich keiner gemeldet hab bin ich auf eigene Faust los. Hast gleich ne PN


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Laerry (12. April 2015)

Hier gibts zu wenig Bergauffahrfotos 






Wolkenbruchweg bei bestem Wetter


----------



## Irie Guide (13. April 2015)

s1monster schrieb:


> Hast du ne Ahnung wie ich an den Trail auf der anderen Neckarseite komme? Der zwischen den Steinen. Ist der Einstieg zu dem Trail an der Moltkehütte?



Ich bin den Trail letztens gefahren. Hier ein Ausschnitt von meiner GPS Aufzeichnung.
Gestartet bin ich am Stift Neuburg.


----------



## sp00n82 (13. April 2015)

Dazu sollte man noch wissen, dass der Weg ist eigentlich gesperrt ist. Oder zumindest letztes Jahr noch war.


----------



## rayc (13. April 2015)

Diese Schilder habe ich an der Stelle auch vor einen Jahr gesehen 

Warum da Schilder nötig sind verstehe ich nicht, in Baden gilt doch eh die schwachsinnige 2m-Regel.


----------



## sp00n82 (13. April 2015)

Der war soweit ich weiß komplett gesperrt, auch für Wanderer.


----------



## lomo (13. April 2015)

Laerry schrieb:


> Wolkenbruchweg bei bestem Wetter



Oh!
Wer legt denn da Steine hin?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rayc (13. April 2015)

okay, daran kann ich mich nicht erinnern.


----------



## rayc (13. April 2015)

lomo schrieb:


> Oh!
> Wer legt denn da Steine hin?


Hatte mich auch schon gewundert, für was die gut sind.
Jetzt, weis ich es. 
Solange nur Steine hingelegt werden, ist es okay.
An anderen Stellen wurden Steine abgeschlagen, damit man mit modernen tiefgelegten Trettlager nicht aufsetzt.


----------



## altstadtsume (13. April 2015)

Der Weg ist für Radfahrer gesperrt worden, weil der Trail durch das Naturschutzgebiet "Russenstein" verläuft und die Nutzung in den letzten Jahren immer exzessiver wurde. Deswegen tun wir alle gut daran, dass zu respektieren  
Es gibt genügend andere schöne Trails in Heidelberg, die nicht so sensibel sind.


----------



## Laerry (13. April 2015)

lomo schrieb:


> Oh!
> Wer legt denn da Steine hin?




Also ich nicht, aber ich dachte, der liegt schon länger da^^


----------



## DerandereJan (14. April 2015)

Also ich kenne die Stelle so seit etwa 8 Jahren. ..


----------



## lomo (14. April 2015)

Mir sind halt die Steine nie aufgefallen, da ich eine andere Linie fahre. Fahre diagonal "auf die Treppe drauf"


----------



## rmfausi (14. April 2015)

Mittwochs?


----------



## Optimizer (14. April 2015)

Vielleicht muss man über den Stein, weil die Treppe nicht fahrbar ist?


----------



## Laerry (14. April 2015)

lomo schrieb:


> Mir sind halt die Steine nie aufgefallen, da ich eine andere Linie fahre. Fahre diagonal "auf die Treppe drauf"



Vor mir war ne 3er Gruppe unterwegs, von denen hat eine den Stein genommen so wie ich und einer schräg die Treppe - jeder halt nach seinem Gusto 

Ohne den Stein wäre ich aber denke ich ned links runner. Kann also ruhig liegen bleiben wo er ist.


----------



## Irie Guide (14. April 2015)

Meine erste Abfahrt vom Bismarckturm zum Schlagbaum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Paul Powell (14. April 2015)

Coole Musik. Man erahnt dein Grinsen beim Fahren. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9001 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## scylla (15. April 2015)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Vielleicht muss man über den Stein, weil die Treppe nicht fahrbar ist?



Natürlich ist die fahrbar, warum sollte sie es denn nicht sein? Und man muss auch nicht irgendwie schräg reinschneiden, sondern kann die ganz stinknormal grade runterfahren. Ich nehm die schon aus Prinzip, weil die Treppe der Weg ist und das daneben eben nicht. Der Stein ist total unnötig. Aber stört auch nicht weiter, liegt ja nicht auf dem Weg


----------



## Fibbs79 (16. April 2015)

Livepicture from the Felsen


----------



## jan84 (16. April 2015)

Treppenstein: Ich glaube der liegt wirklich einfach schon immer da. Ich kenns auch nicht ohne...


----------



## Radde (16. April 2015)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Livepicture from the Felsen



Mist, wollte auch raus, aber das Bett war stärker...

von gestern:





war auch mal auf einem unserer jüngsten Wege unterwegs, da sieht man jedes mal wie der Boden zunehmend verfestigt und wurzeln verschwinden... in 5 Jahren ist das wohl ne autobahn.
Beim letzten mal hatte die Stelle noch richtig Anspruch:


----------



## Fibbs79 (16. April 2015)

Schatz .... ich geh mal schnell Brötchen holen ..... bis gleich .... 





















noch schnell den Trail runter ...





und an den Pfalzlamas? vorbei:





Schatz bin wieder da


----------



## Optimizer (16. April 2015)

Musstest du die Brötchen nochmal aufbacken???


----------



## Radler-01 (16. April 2015)

also, ich brauch zum Brötchenholen immer 15 Min...

(vom Bäcker nach Hause, davor ca. 2,5 - 3,0 h hoch zur Kalmit und zurück...    die Zeit kommt jetzt auch wieder )


----------



## Fibbs79 (16. April 2015)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Musstest du die Brötchen nochmal aufbacken???



Wurden am Ende der kleinen Runde geholt. Pünktlich zum Frühstück um  7:30Uhr war ich wieder daheim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dessecter (16. April 2015)

Das Bild wurde letzten Sonntag in der Nähe vom Bismarckturm gemacht.


----------



## HansDampf89 (16. April 2015)

In Häschde scheint Weck hole echt Spass zu mache


----------



## haekel72 (16. April 2015)

HansDampf89 schrieb:


> In Häschde scheint Weck hole echt Spass zu mache


Weck, Worscht und Woi^^


----------



## Frodijak (16. April 2015)

Man... wenn ich so die letzten Bilder sehe freue ich mich schon wahnsinnig auf die 2 Wochen Ulraub Ende Mai bei euch da unten!


----------



## NewK (16. April 2015)

Wir wohnen halt do, wo annere Urlaub mache


----------



## Laerry (16. April 2015)

NewK schrieb:


> Wir wohnen halt do, wo annere Urlaub mache



Denk ich mir bei dem Wetter jedesma, wenn ich im Wingert stehe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (16. April 2015)

Frodijak schrieb:


> Man... wenn ich so die letzten Bilder sehe freue ich mich schon wahnsinnig auf die 2 Wochen Ulraub Ende Mai bei euch da unten!


Bei uns ist nicht unten . Bei uns ist ziemlich weit oben


----------



## Radler-01 (17. April 2015)

Laerry schrieb:


> Denk ich mir bei dem Wetter jedesma, wenn ich im Wingert stehe



jetzt frag´ ich mich nur, was Du denkst wenn Du im Wingert stehst und das Wetter ist nicht so....


----------



## Laerry (17. April 2015)

radler-01 schrieb:


> jetzt frag´ ich mich nur, was Du denkst wenn Du im Wingert stehst und das Wetter ist nicht so....




Irgendwie wars ja klar, das so ein Kommentar kommt, aber tatsächlich denke ich bei schlechtem Wetter meist nur: "Ein hoch auf die gute Regenkleidung!"


----------



## Romarius (19. April 2015)

schon lange nicht mehr hier ins Unterforum der Heimat geschaut...
Hier mal einer meiner Hausrundenwegchens seit nunmehr gut 3-4 Jahren.


----------



## DonCamilllo (19. April 2015)

coole Mukke


----------



## DonCamilllo (19. April 2015)

Wasn Spaß bei dem Wetter heute


----------



## mac80 (19. April 2015)




----------



## Mausoline (19. April 2015)

Nach dem Foto hast du aber flüchten müssen, oder  die Mama war doch bestimmt nicht weit


----------



## rmfausi (20. April 2015)

Das selbe ist mir auch gleich durch den Kopf geschossen. Nix wie weg, trotzdem ein schönes Foto. Gruß rmfausi


----------



## mac80 (20. April 2015)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Nach dem Foto hast du aber flüchten müssen, oder  die Mama war doch bestimmt nicht weit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mac80 (20. April 2015)

...


----------



## Fibbs79 (20. April 2015)

Schweinshaxn?


----------



## Optimizer (20. April 2015)

Innerpfälzische Spitze (608 ü.N.N.):


----------



## Fosse (20. April 2015)

Sehr schön...mit Flachmann, wegen dem Q-Faktor vermutlich  ........Inhalt ?


----------



## Kelme (20. April 2015)

Fosse schrieb:


> Sehr schön...mit Flachmann, wegen dem Q-Faktor vermutlich  ........Inhalt ?


Früher war die klassische Füllung Calvados und davon nur der edelste Stoff!


----------



## Optimizer (20. April 2015)

Da ich damit so rumfahr, ist da rumdrin!


----------



## Waldfabi (20. April 2015)

Ich dacht schon: Enthaarungswachs.


----------



## emek (20. April 2015)

Kurpfalztoskana:


----------



## DerandereJan (20. April 2015)

Nach zwee Woche Urlaub in de Heimat, en kleenes Dange per Film! 
Spezielle Dank an Radde, der mit soine treffende Kommendare des Gonze rund gemacht hot..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## black soul (21. April 2015)

typisch pälzer


----------



## Fibbs79 (23. April 2015)

blauer Himmel ... CHECK
grüne Wälder ... CHECK
staubtrockene Trails ... CHECK

Bilder der letzten beiden Tage:


----------



## Optimizer (23. April 2015)

Die geliebte Kanzel


----------



## steffenhummel (25. April 2015)

Ich hab auch noch was felsiges aus der letzten Zeit:


----------



## HanzzOr (25. April 2015)

Super Videos/Bilder  

muss wohl auch mal wieder auf mein Hometrail  

auf die Pfalz


----------



## haekel72 (25. April 2015)

Schöne Bilder, Zeit müsste man haben: (


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radde (26. April 2015)




----------



## black soul (27. April 2015)

das ist wieder mal  was für meine seele. cool gefahren, schöne musik.  radde halt.


----------



## RogerRobert (27. April 2015)

Wer kennt sie noch nicht, die heidelberger Downhill Vereinsstrecke? Hier mal der komplette Streckenverlauf abgefilmt :


----------



## haekel72 (30. April 2015)

Sonntag am Förlenberg, kleine Tour zur Mum!^^


----------



## Fibbs79 (7. Mai 2015)

Inspiriert durch @haekel72 







weitere Bilder von heute:







vor paar Tagen:


----------



## HansDampf89 (7. Mai 2015)

Der haekel72 hat sein Bike aber nicht so lieblos hingeschmissen wie du


----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (7. Mai 2015)

ä liteville is halt stabil


----------



## haekel72 (7. Mai 2015)

Hehe, meins liegt oft genug - ungewollt!


----------



## Irie Guide (7. Mai 2015)

Nicht so spektakulär, aber hier mal ein Teil des Trails Richtung Stift Neuburg:


----------



## sp00n82 (7. Mai 2015)

chris_ma schrieb:


> Nicht so spektakulär, aber hier mal ein Teil des Trails Richtung Stift Neuburg:


Liegt da rechts eigentlich immer noch der Holzhaufen vor dem Trail mit dem Eingang zur Mine?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Irie Guide (7. Mai 2015)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Liegt da rechts eigentlich immer noch der Holzhaufen vor dem Trail mit dem Eingang zur Mine?


Ja, der liegt immer noch da. Warum Mine?


----------



## sp00n82 (7. Mai 2015)

chris_ma schrieb:


> Ja, der liegt immer noch da. Warum Mine?


Weil da in der Nähe der Eingang zu ner alten Irgendwas-Mine ist... grad mal gesucht, ist sogar auf Wikipedia. 
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bergwerk_Mausbach







Hinter dem Holzhaufen ist der Eingang zu einem kurzen Trail, der wohl laut Förster erstmal nicht mehr benutzt werden soll.


----------



## Irie Guide (8. Mai 2015)

Da ist er ja sogar eingezeichnet (Mausbachstollen) .


----------



## sp00n82 (8. Mai 2015)

Ach, dann bist du ja sogar da lang gefahren.


----------



## kneesliding (8. Mai 2015)

Romarius schrieb:


> schon lange nicht mehr hier ins Unterforum der Heimat geschaut...



Youve come along way son ;-)


----------



## Irie Guide (8. Mai 2015)

Bad Dürkheim Tour


----------



## Spalthammer (9. Mai 2015)

chris_ma schrieb:


> Bad Dürkheim Tour


Fährst du ein Tyee  ?
Das Bild ist recht klein


----------



## Irie Guide (10. Mai 2015)

Spalthammer schrieb:


> Fährst du ein Tyee  ?
> Das Bild ist recht klein


Jop. Fahre ein Tyee seit März .


----------



## Bjoern_U. (14. Mai 2015)

beim nächsten Mal muss gescheiter Proviant in den Rucksack !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Optimizer (14. Mai 2015)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> beim nächsten Mal muss gescheiter Proviant in den Rucksack !



Sowas wie bei mir heute vielleicht?


----------



## Bjoern_U. (14. Mai 2015)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Sowas wie bei mir heute vielleicht?
> Anhang anzeigen 386522


fast !

ich dachte eher an die etwas ausgiebigere Ausgabe davon




@Optimizer übrigens sieht das Pädel zw. Wurst und Brötchen interessant aus !


----------



## sp00n82 (14. Mai 2015)

Hast du nochmal ne Gäsbock-VP aufgemacht, oder wen musstest du versorgen.


----------



## Optimizer (14. Mai 2015)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> @Optimizer übrigens sieht das Pädel zw. Wurst und Brötchen interessant aus !


Das nördlichere oder das südlichere? Das nördlichere sind wir heute runter. Mir tun immer noch die Arme von den dreißig steinigen Spitzkehren weh...


----------



## Bjoern_U. (14. Mai 2015)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Hast du nochmal ne Gäsbock-VP aufgemacht, oder wen musstest du versorgen.


das war letztes Jahr in Ligurien die Abschlusstour mit 6 Leuten

@Optimizer das südliche


----------



## lomo (15. Mai 2015)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> fast !
> 
> ich dachte eher an die etwas ausgiebigere Ausgabe davon
> 
> ...



Is jetzt aber net Lomo, Chorizo, Serrano, etc. pp.?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## samafa (15. Mai 2015)

Es grünt so grün ....


----------



## Fibbs79 (15. Mai 2015)

Grün gefällt mir


----------



## Kelme (15. Mai 2015)

Grün habe ich auch noch ein wenig von gestern

Maulwurfn im Tarnanzug. Nixe mache "Hahaha"!!



Maulwurfn by kelme_sis, auf Flickr

Grün mit Wasser



Im Dschungel by kelme_sis, auf Flickr


----------



## Optimizer (15. Mai 2015)

Ist das da hinten die kernzonengeschütze Denkmalruine?


----------



## Kelme (15. Mai 2015)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Ist das da hinten die kernzonengeschütze Denkmalruine?


Rischdisch


----------



## Teufelstisch (15. Mai 2015)

Also Wieslauterhof...!? Da lief mal vor einiger Zeit ein populistischer Bericht im Dritten, wonach der so genannte, selbsternannte "Bund der Steuerzahler" die Sanierung des Kulturdenkmals als rausgeschmissenes Geld bezeichnete. Dem stimmten viele interviewte Ottonormalbürger natürlich pflichtbewusst und empört zu...!  Andererseits könnte man der Bude gegenwärtig dann auch wirklich etwas mehr Sinn und Funktion verleihen, als da eingezäunt rumzustehen und halt wieder Stück für Stück zu verfallen...

Eigentlich ist es ja extrem bedauerlich, dass es grade in kulturhistorischer Sicht im Pfälzerwald fast gar keine (Bau)denkmäler aus der jüngeren Geschichte mehr gibt... ein Ritterstein mit der Inschrift "Geiswieserhof" ist da z. B. jetzt auch keine große Leistung...!


----------



## Fibbs79 (16. Mai 2015)

Frühbikespochtrunde:

















und jetzt gemütlich mit der Familie frühstücken


----------



## samafa (16. Mai 2015)

Um wieviel Uhr bist Du da aufgestanden?
Hast Du den auch die frischen Brötchen vom Bäcker mitgebracht?


----------



## Fibbs79 (16. Mai 2015)

samafa schrieb:


> Um wieviel Uhr bist Du da aufgestanden?
> Hast Du den auch die frischen Brötchen vom Bäcker mitgebracht?



4:30Uhr 
Selbstverständlich


----------



## Optimizer (16. Mai 2015)

Da geht man in den Nordvogesen crossern und dann steckt man mitten in einer Oldtimer-Rally...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ES7.0 (21. Mai 2015)

Kleine Runde mit dem Strive...


----------



## steffenhummel (23. Mai 2015)

Schon lange keine Bilder mehr gezeigt, deswegen gibts jetzt gleich mal 5 auf einen Schlag:


----------



## Optimizer (23. Mai 2015)

Heute den Wurzelpfad für SIS befreit:


----------



## cougar1982 (23. Mai 2015)

waren viel Helfer da? Ich konnte dieses Jahr leider nicht dabei sein da ich nicht frei bekommen habe.


----------



## Optimizer (23. Mai 2015)

Ich schätze wir waren ca. 30-35 große Kinder und 7-8 kleine Kinder.


----------



## Hardtail94 (23. Mai 2015)

Hab meine Ingeborg zum ersten mal in einen Park geführt 
Fährt sich ganz anders als mein Torque davor!


----------



## Radler-01 (24. Mai 2015)

Das Weinbiethaus ist immer noch nicht fertig, und seit dem Umbau ist es irgendwie viel steiler... 


(aber ich hab es mit den drei SSP-Gängen geschafft)


----------



## Bjoern_U. (24. Mai 2015)

radler-01 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 389541
> 
> Das Weinbiethaus ist immer noch nicht fertig, und seit dem Umbau ist es irgendwie viel steiler...
> 
> ...


anstelle des hinteren Schaltwerks würde ich eher das hier montieren 
http://www.dresan.de/kettenspanner.php


----------



## Radler-01 (24. Mai 2015)

Es war ja eine spontane Samstagsnachmittags-Schrauberei. Und da nimmt mann das was da ist 
Es ist ja nur noch das obere Röllchen und das äussere Leitblech... Das dient dann zusammen mit den beiden anderen nutzlosen Ritzeln der Verwirrung von ahnungslosen Betrachtern... (oder so ähnlich )

Wenn's nach ein paar Tests was für mich ist "schau'n mer mal waida".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bjoern_U. (24. Mai 2015)

radler-01 schrieb:


> Es war ja eine spontane Samstagsnachmittags-Schrauberei. Und da nimmt mann das was da ist
> Es ist ja nur noch das obere Röllchen und das äussere Leitblech... Das dient dann zusammen mit den beiden anderen nutzlosen Ritzeln der Verwirrung von ahnungslosen Betrachtern... (oder so ähnlich )
> 
> Wenn's nach ein paar Tests was für mich ist "schau'n mer mal waida".


ich habe das Thema für mich auch bereits durch und für mich als unpassend eingestuft


----------



## Kelme (25. Mai 2015)

Was machen die da? by kelme_sis, auf Flickr


----------



## Irie Guide (26. Mai 2015)

Ein paar Bilder vom Pfingstwochenende (Pfalz & Heidelberg).


----------



## samafa (26. Mai 2015)

@Teufelstisch, warste erfolgreich im Lämer Gebiet???


----------



## Teufelstisch (26. Mai 2015)

@samafa - nä, viel Ruhm gab es heute bei dem Dauergrau zumindest fotografisch nicht zu ernten. Aber immerhin mit 92 km die längste MTB-Tour des Jahres (wenn auch über viel Asphalt).  Schon beängstigend, wie oft ich dir über den Weg fahre. Könntest dich dann aber auch mal zu erkennen geben; bei mir isses ja relativ einfach...  Du warst nicht zufällig die im Augenwinkel erkannte Frau mit Hund an der Landstr. hinten Richtung Hermersbergerhof? Also - nächstes Mal:


----------



## samafa (26. Mai 2015)

Bin mit dem Auto an die vorbei gefahren. Zwischen Leimen und dem Wertholzlagerplatz Christeleck.
Selbstverständlich werd ich mich outen wenn wir uns mal begegnen 
Keine Sorge ich bin keine Storkerin .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (26. Mai 2015)

Heute abend hat sich mal kurz die Sonne gezeigt. Oben am Wackelstein angekommen war sie natürlich wieder verschwunden 
War trotzdem ne kurze nette Runde


----------



## Joshua60 (26. Mai 2015)

Meine Stokerin war heute tapfer wie noch nie. Nette Kraichgaurunde 50/615




CIMG7155 by JoshuaXo, auf Flickr


----------



## Optimizer (30. Mai 2015)

Gartenarbeit mal anderes definiert:







Wer den Stylepolizeifehler findet, darf ihn behalten...


----------



## AlexMC (30. Mai 2015)

Oh, Fivetens in pink


----------



## Fibbs79 (30. Mai 2015)

Du hättest die Rutsche als Startrampe nutzen sollen...


----------



## Optimizer (31. Mai 2015)

Das obere Foto hat es in die Auswahl zum Foto des Tages geschafft. Würde mich freuen, wenn ihr auf das Sternchen klicken würdet!
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1839097


----------



## `Smubob´ (1. Juni 2015)

Glückwunsch Opti!  Zieh heute was an, das man gut abwaschen kann... ich befürchte, der Shitstorm ist noch nicht vorbei 


Für die Nicht-Fratzenbüchler hier noch das Material von MD-Grafix vom Gäsbock:


----------



## Optimizer (1. Juni 2015)

Das da auf dem letzten Foto ist doch aber der @XXXDriver ?


----------



## saturno (1. Juni 2015)

AlexMC schrieb:


> Oh, Fivetens in pink




ja, aber die deluxe version mit innenbelüftung


----------



## `Smubob´ (1. Juni 2015)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Das da auf dem letzten Foto ist doch aber der @XXXDriver ?


korreggd! Wie ich ihn vor mir her jage


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radde (3. Juni 2015)

war ein bisschen post-faul, also wird das wieder länger hier...

Annerschwu im Orrewald:



Humbergtürmchen in Lautre:



Nollenkopf:







Der alljährliche Ringbesuch:



ganzes album

gopro am schuh: (gibts auch ein video dazu)




und was frisches von gestern:















noch mehr gibts da: https://www.flickr.com/photos/radde/


----------



## guru39 (3. Juni 2015)

Du bist auch ein Marketing Genie 

sehr geil Radde


----------



## AlexMC (4. Juni 2015)

Wasgauer Runde mit Junior, waren heute soviele Leute mit dem Rad unterwegs, nur da wo wir gefahren sind, kein einziger


----------



## samafa (5. Juni 2015)

Ruine Jagdhaus


----------



## Merethrond (6. Juni 2015)

Ruhe.


----------



## Joshua60 (6. Juni 2015)

Drohnen und timelaps kommt nun schwer in Mode.






Mir gefällts!


----------



## black soul (6. Juni 2015)

super schön. endlich mal kein geschreddere, gehetze, absolut ruhig. klasse musik.


----------



## donnersberger (6. Juni 2015)

Hab bissl in Beerfelden geknipst:





Rest im Album


----------



## s1monster (7. Juni 2015)

Heut am weißen Stein mit dem neuen Rad.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfalz (7. Juni 2015)

Von neulich...


----------



## black soul (8. Juni 2015)

pfalz schrieb:


> Von neulich...


jaaa, den haben wir auch gesehen. und uns gewundert. geh ich jetzt doch mal davon aus, das wir den selben meinen.


----------



## s1monster (12. Juni 2015)

Mit nem Kollegen heute zum ersten Mal in die Pfalz. Er ist local und hat mir seine feierabendrunde gezeigt.


----------



## Merethrond (12. Juni 2015)

Bild eins Bergstein. Schönes Tourenrevier.


----------



## s1monster (12. Juni 2015)

Ja, sind den russenweg gefahren! Hat echt Spaß gemacht!


----------



## scylla (15. Juni 2015)

Randzonenbiken:

into the green




steht ein Fotograf aufm Trail




Kehrenspaß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## radon-biker-qlt (15. Juni 2015)

Hi scylla,

hats du einen Track zu deiner Bilder-Tour?
Falls ja, könnte ich den haben?

Danke

Gruss

www.trailbomber.de


----------



## s60 (16. Juni 2015)

Frage an die Locals: Wie heißt das Brünnchen?




Hilfestellung, das steht auf den Rückenlehnen der Sitzbänke.


----------



## scylla (16. Juni 2015)

Das ist jetzt aber viel zu einfach, wenn du das Bild nach der Antwort der Quiz-Frage benennst


----------



## samafa (17. Juni 2015)

@s60,
warst Du auch am "Opferstein"???


----------



## s60 (17. Juni 2015)

@samafa Ich bin am Opferstein zweimal vorbeigekommen.


----------



## steffenhummel (17. Juni 2015)

Wieder mal ein paar Bilder der letzten Zeit:


----------



## HansDampf89 (18. Juni 2015)

Bei uns ists einfach schön


----------



## Merethrond (21. Juni 2015)

Und ewig lockt die Pfalz.


----------



## s1monster (21. Juni 2015)

Heute von MA nach HD auf den Königstuhl. Viel Zeit war nicht um Fotos zu knipsen...


----------



## Irie Guide (21. Juni 2015)

s1monster schrieb:


> Heute von MA nach HD auf den Königstuhl. Viel Zeit war nicht um Fotos zu knipsen...


Den Spot kenne ich auch noch nicht. Sieht gut aus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## donnersberger (21. Juni 2015)

Auch in Heidelberg, aber bissl anders:



 



 





Rest im Album, bzw. kommt noch..


----------



## roQer (22. Juni 2015)

hier ein Neupfälzer...



Wäre für Tipps dankbar, wo man das Ding in der Region ausfahren kann. Ruhig mal DH-orientiert.


----------



## Kelme (22. Juni 2015)

roQer schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Wäre für Tipps dankbar, wo man das Ding in der Region ausfahren kann. Ruhig mal DH-orientiert.


1. Bikepark Trippstadt
2. HD Freeride auf der Strecke
3. Bikepark Beerfelden

Was vergessen?


----------



## Quente (22. Juni 2015)

Mit oder ohne Aufstiegshilfe?


----------



## roQer (22. Juni 2015)

Kelme schrieb:


> 1. Bikepark Trippstadt
> 2. HD Freeride auf der Strecke
> 3. Bikepark Beerfelden
> 
> Was vergessen?



Danke! Gibt es auch was im Pfälzerwald (abgesehen vom BP Trippstadt)? Muss auch nicht nur DH sein. Ein bisschen Hochradeln kann das Nomad ja auch.


----------



## Quente (22. Juni 2015)

... ja die Klassiker: Weinbiet, Kalmit, Hochberg, Wolkenbruch, Bismarckturm ....


----------



## Radde (22. Juni 2015)

gestern abend nähe Goism.




Sky on fire


----------



## scylla (29. Juni 2015)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Fahrbar?



proof of concept


----------



## Optimizer (29. Juni 2015)

scylla schrieb:


> proof of concept



Ist das bei mir in der Kante?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (29. Juni 2015)

Weiter gefasst ja. Bei Lug.


----------



## FR.Chicken (30. Juni 2015)

roQer schrieb:


> hier ein Neupfälzer...
> 
> 
> 
> Wäre für Tipps dankbar, wo man das Ding in der Region ausfahren kann. Ruhig mal DH-orientiert.


Flowtrail Ottweiler   http://www.flowtrail-ottweiler.de/	  Und Stomberg   http://www.flowtrail-stromberg.de/


----------



## Bjoern_U. (30. Juni 2015)

Seit wann ist Stromberg in der PFALZ?


----------



## sp00n82 (30. Juni 2015)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> Seit wann ist Stromberg in der PFALZ?


Seit so um 1789 rum.


----------



## AlexMC (30. Juni 2015)

Und seit wann ist Ottweiler in der Pfalz?


----------



## Bjoern_U. (30. Juni 2015)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Seit so um 1789 rum.


dann könnte man auch sagen es ist Bayern....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Optimizer (1. Juli 2015)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Seit so um 1789 rum.


[Klugscheiss]
Seit wann ist die Kurpfalz mit der Pfalz gleichzusetzen? Dann könnte ich auch sagen, Tirol sei Teil der Pfalz....(war nämlich mal Teil der Kurpfalz)
[/Klugscheiss]


----------



## madmike85 (1. Juli 2015)

Meiner Meinung nach sind Pfalz, Kurpfalz und Rheinland-Pfalz 3 paar Schuhe...

Ist wie wenn zu einem Stuttgarter sagst er sei Badener...


----------



## sp00n82 (1. Juli 2015)

Ohje, hab ich etwa den Smiley vergessen?


----------



## s60 (1. Juli 2015)

Ein Bild vom Sonntag.


----------



## Irie Guide (1. Juli 2015)

Heute auf dem Königsstuhl.


----------



## samafa (2. Juli 2015)

s60 schrieb:


> Ein Bild vom Sonntag.


----------



## Fibbs79 (3. Juli 2015)

Kelme schrieb:


> bei der Hitze kann man eh nur zwischen 4 und 8 fahren.



Find ich auch


----------



## Radler-01 (3. Juli 2015)

nur noch 20 Stunden...


----------



## Radde (3. Juli 2015)

unerträglich grad die hitze... vor allem schlecht isolierte Dachschrägen...

Fluchtversuche:




Summer



Geiersteine Pano



Rötzenberg

der Sonnenuntergang war dank Dunst unspektakulärer als erwartet, aber der konstante Wind auf dem Rötzenfels sorgte für ne angenehme Nacht.

[url=https://flic.kr/p/vwwswX]
	

Rötzenfels[/URL]



Gosserweiler
halbe Nacht später:



Moonlight

gegen halb 4 dann die dumme Idee gehabt wieder an die Geiersteine zu wandern für den Sonnenaufgang, aber man schwitzt Nachts genauso wenn kein Wind geht...




sunset



sunset 2



Geiersteine




morning light



eyedrops?



Schafgarbe


----------



## Radler-01 (4. Juli 2015)

0400 - wake up
0435 - go
0605 - "summit"







0630 - depart
0720 - (was heißt jetzt Bäcker auf englisch ...?)
0730 - drei Frauen warten auf die Brötchen
0735 - lecker Frühstück...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radler-01 (4. Juli 2015)

@Radde : immer nur die "likes" klicken... Nee.
Die Bilder verdienen Worte: 
Sehr sehr schön  !!!


----------



## Radde (4. Juli 2015)

danke, bei ähnlichem versuch am Weinbiet kam ausser viel Wald und nervigen Wildschweinbegegnungen nicht so viel rum.

just Kröte




meh


----------



## Kelme (4. Juli 2015)

Lambrecht - Kaiserslautern mal ohne Rad. "Schlaflos mit Schuh 2015"




Auf Schwarzsohl zu by kelme_sis, auf Flickr

Hier beim Abstieg vom Mollenkopf in Richtung Esthaler Bänke und von dort weiter nach Schwarzsohl.


----------



## EricBa (4. Juli 2015)

Ratet mal, wer's errät, .. bei der Hitze genau das richtige


----------



## Bjoern_U. (4. Juli 2015)

PieTT schrieb:


> Ratet mal, wer's errät, .. bei der Hitze genau das richtige


Laura Hütte


----------



## AlexMC (4. Juli 2015)

Trotz der Höllenhitze den ganzen Tag unterwegs, etwa 6 Liter Flüssigkeit sind heute locker durchgelaufen


----------



## Laerry (4. Juli 2015)

Ah, Drachenfels. Diese Stufen mit der dicken Wurzel am Ende muss ich auch endlich ma fahren.


----------



## Binerl (4. Juli 2015)

@Laerry:
Schaut interessant und technisch aus. Muss ich mal nuff. Am besten vom Saupferch aus?


----------



## Radler-01 (5. Juli 2015)

...es geht auch auf der Strasse...





und jetzt Frühstück ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Laerry (5. Juli 2015)

Binerl schrieb:


> @Laerry:
> Schaut interessant und technisch aus. Muss ich mal nuff. Am besten vom Saupferch aus?




Vom Saupferch aus kann man recht steil den blauen Balken hochfahren. Man kann das Felsmassiv aber auch einmal umrunden und von den sieben Wegen aus hochfahren.


----------



## Binerl (5. Juli 2015)

.


----------



## scylla (5. Juli 2015)

von den 7 Wegen nuff und blau zum Saupferch nunner finde ich persönlich besser. 
Ist aber nicht wirklich technisch, eher Geballer.


----------



## Laerry (5. Juli 2015)

scylla schrieb:


> von den 7 Wegen nuff und blau zum Saupferch nunner finde ich persönlich besser.
> Ist aber nicht wirklich technisch, eher Geballer.



Ja dito, find ich auch besser.


----------



## Deleted 48198 (6. Juli 2015)

Mal was fürs Auge wenn man bei dem warmen Wetter schon nicht Bike kann. Worms gestern Abend.


----------



## Irie Guide (8. Juli 2015)

Mal was anderes. Ich bin gerade dabei mal wieder Shirts zu machen. Ist nur mal ein grober Entwurf.
Habt ihr Ideen oder Änderungsvorschläge?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfalz-freeride (8. Juli 2015)

"Weeesch" sprechen das doch nur die Badener aus die versuchen, sich das schöne Pfalzisch anzueignen. Ich würd "wääschd wie ich mään"  bevorzugen


----------



## Radde (9. Juli 2015)

Nachschlag:




Fingerhut



Taubenkopf 2



Taubenkopf 1 



Geiersteine pano



pano 



Eckkopf 3 



Eckkopf 1 



Eckkopf 2


----------



## sp00n82 (9. Juli 2015)

Pfalz-freeride schrieb:


> "Weeesch" sprechen das doch nur die Badener aus die versuchen, sich das schöne Pfalzisch anzueignen. Ich würd "wääschd wie ich mään"  bevorzugen


Diffamierung, das ist schönstes Kurpfälzisch!
Passt dann aber zugegebenermaßen nicht so ganz zum restlichen Shirt.


----------



## steffenhummel (10. Juli 2015)

Immer wieder schöne Bilder auf den letzten Seiten 

Ein paar Bilder der letzten Zeit von mir:


----------



## trail_desire (10. Juli 2015)

chris_ma schrieb:


> Mal was anderes. Ich bin gerade dabei mal wieder Shirts zu machen. Ist nur mal ein grober Entwurf.
> Habt ihr Ideen oder Änderungsvorschläge?
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 402838




Nein.....nur eine Bitte.....schick den Entwurf auch in cc an die Landesregierung BW....sollen sie doch neidisch werden


----------



## Radler-01 (11. Juli 2015)

Es ist noch nicht langweilig da hochzufahren 



 

Ach - der Kaffee ist gleich fertig... Ich muß Schluß machen


----------



## s60 (11. Juli 2015)

Bei dieser Hitze auf der Suche erfrischender Luft
Gemütliche Tour "im Namen der Seerose"


----------



## Fibbs79 (12. Juli 2015)

Handypics


----------



## s60 (12. Juli 2015)

@Fibbs79 Das "fette Grün" hat einen dezenten Farbton. Gefällt mir


----------



## steffenhummel (12. Juli 2015)

Was ganz frisches von am Freitag, es hat mal wieder alles gepasst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (16. Juli 2015)

von dieser Tage ....


----------



## lukabe (17. Juli 2015)

Mit den ganzen hochqualitativen Bildern und Videos kann ich aktuell zwar noch nicht mithalten, aber hier mal die ersten Versuche mit der neuen GoPro  und dem Brustgurt von gestern.
Wenigstes gibt's für die Belustigung nen Sturz am Ende 






Die nicht so optimale Perspektive hab ich schon geändert für die nächste Tour, Tipps gegen das nervige klappern sind aber gerne gesehen!


----------



## sp00n82 (17. Juli 2015)

freak511 schrieb:


> Tipps gegen das nervige klappern sind aber gerne gesehen!


Diesen weißen Gummistöpsel in die Klemmung der GoPro stecken:






Bei mir musste ich aber noch zusätzlich die Plastiklinse für das rote Lichtlein von innen festkleben (GoPro 1 HD, Gehäuse aufschrauben).


----------



## lukabe (17. Juli 2015)

Das Gummiteil funktioniert leider am Brustgurt mit dem J-Verbindungsstück nicht


----------



## Radde (17. Juli 2015)

2 dünne streifen Isolierband auf die halterung und die klemmung sitzt bestens.


----------



## sp00n82 (17. Juli 2015)

freak511 schrieb:


> Tipps gegen das nervige klappern sind aber gerne gesehen!


Ich habs mir jetzt mal angesehen, das klingt sogar eher danach, als würde einfach was am Gehäuse schleifen / anschlagen (z.B. der im Video auch sichtbare Gurt ). Gerne macht das auch der Schlauch von der Trinkblase, also sowas am besten unter die Gurte vom Brustgurt fummeln, damit nichts locker ist.

Und wenn dann irgendwann das Bild zu wackelig wird, kann man sich noch aus nem Stück Karton und Panzertape eine "Enduro-Backplate" für den Brustgurt basteln.


----------



## Radde (18. Juli 2015)

Gestern abend auf dem Eckkopf:




Thunderstorm 1



Thunderstorm 2 

die 2. Front:




Thunderstorm 4



Thunderstorm 3



Thunderstorm 5 

und das Signal langsam mal nach unten zu verschwinden:




Thunderstorm 6 




sunrise behind clouds 



morning after 



sunrise


----------



## Bjoern_U. (18. Juli 2015)

heute war auffüllen angesagt 

Tankstelle 1




besonders weit bin ich nicht gekommen bevor ich auffüllen musste..... 

Tankstelle 2




bis ich dann wieder oben war, war leider schon zu


----------



## Bjoern_U. (19. Juli 2015)

[email protected]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steffenhummel (20. Juli 2015)

@Radde Respekt das du dich bei so nem Wetter auf ein Turm traust, ich war etwas vorsichtiger und hab mir das ganze von unten angeschaut

Blickrichtung Albersweiler/Annweiler


----------



## madmike85 (20. Juli 2015)

@steffenhummel 

Trotzdem ein sehr sehr geiles Bild


----------



## Jesh (20. Juli 2015)

steffenhummel schrieb:


> @Radde Respekt das du dich bei so nem Wetter auf ein Turm traust, ich war etwas vorsichtiger und hab mir das ganze von unten angeschaut
> 
> Blickrichtung Albersweiler/Annweiler


Hey Steffen, von wo genau aus hast du das Photo geschossen? Rechts das ist der Hohenberg wenn mich nicht alles täuscht. Sehr geiles Bild !!!


----------



## Klatta (20. Juli 2015)

Wahnsinn, was für klasse Bilder.


----------



## Jesh (20. Juli 2015)

Doppelpost


----------



## Radde (20. Juli 2015)

Joah man hatte ja den 360° rundumblick und damit ganz guten Überblick wann ne Gewitterzelle zu nah kommt. 

Bild ist von der Perspektive ziemlich cool, links müsste aber der Hohenberg sein, das rechte ist der Orensberg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steffenhummel (20. Juli 2015)

@Jesh  Radde hat es genau richtig erklärt, links ist der Hohenberg und rechts der Orensberg (nicht ganz auf dem Bild). Das Bild ist zwischen Frankweiler und Albersweiler entstanden, in der nähe der Straße dort.

@madmike85  Danke !!


----------



## Radde (22. Juli 2015)

Die Kamera läuft heiss die Tage...




Hambacher Schloss



Kalmit 



Schaenzelturm 



Neuscharfeneck 



Neuscharfeneck view



Neuscharfeneck 

und der lichttechnische Höhepunkt bevor es sanfter wurde:




perfect light 




Orensfels stiched 

Sind noch ein paar nach Sonnenuntergang entstanden die kommen dann irgendwann später,


----------



## Radde (22. Juli 2015)

Teil 2:




Orensfels 1



Orensfels 2 



Orensfels 3 



Orensfels 4 

hätte eigentlich nicht gedacht dass man bei der Bodenbeleuchtung trotzdem noch die Milchstraße erkennen kann. Witziges Nachtquartier auf jeden Fall, irgendwo ist da immer was los - ob Feuerwerk, Blaulicht, Wetterleuchten im Schwarzwald oder ein nachtwandernder Jodler 




Orensfels 5 

Den Sonnenaufgang, der sowieso hinter den Bäumen stattfand hab ich dann mal verpennt, aber nicht so schlimm: 




Orensfels 6 



Orensfels 7 



Orensfels 8 

stunde später, komisches Wetter:




Teufelsberg 

und nochmal das Schloss




Schloss again


----------



## madmike85 (22. Juli 2015)

Sehr sehr geile Bilder hast du von meinem Balkon (Orensfels) gemacht


----------



## lomo (23. Juli 2015)

Radde schrieb:


> Die Kamera läuft heiss die Tage...
> ...
> 
> 
> ...



Was für ein Glas hast du da verwendet?


----------



## Radler-01 (23. Juli 2015)

0,5 l-Dubbeglas


----------



## Radde (23. Juli 2015)

lomo schrieb:


> Was für ein Glas hast du da verwendet?



Das billigste!  18-55mm Standardzoom, sind diesmal mehr zusammengesetzte Panoramen als Einzelbilder dabei.


----------



## Fibbs79 (24. Juli 2015)

Auf dem Plan stand diese Woche zum zweiten Mal den Sonnenaufgang zu beobachten.
Nachdem am Dienstag der erste Versuch wegen eines guten Bekannten (innerer Schweinehund) gescheitert war, hieß es heute Morgen um 3:30Uhr aufstehen ....
Ok es war dann doch schneller 4Uhr als gedacht 
Somit wurde ein Zwischenziel, die Ruine Lindelbrunn, einfach ausgelassen und der Zeitplan passte wieder 

Aber zuersteinmal ging es durch die dunkle Geisterbahn:




Vorbei am Kühungerfelsen (Bilder sind aufgrund falscher Fotoeinstellungen leider nichts geworden)
Zum eigentlichen Ziel, dem Rötzenbergfelsen. Dort durfte ich dann doch noch ein wenig warten bis es los ging:




Gleich geht's los ....




.... und da kommt sie auch schon 










Das frühe Aufstehen ist das Dude einfach noch nicht gewohnt, so wurde sich gleich nochmal ne Runde hingelegt um die morgendlichen Sonnenstrahlen zu genießen.




Da die Familie jedoch mit frischen Brötchen versorgt werden wollte, wurde es schnell wachgerüttelt. (Ich war leider etwas zu langsam für den 10 Sekunden Selbstauslöser) 




Auf dem Heimweg:




Noch schnell an den Pfalz-Lamas vorbei:




Dann durfte sich die Familie auf frische Brötchen freuen 

Vielen Dank an @Radde für die Unterstützung


----------



## Radler-01 (24. Juli 2015)

@Fibbs79   schöne Bilder...


----------



## bachmayeah (24. Juli 2015)

Radde schrieb:


> 2 dünne streifen Isolierband auf die halterung und die klemmung sitzt bestens.


 
kannst du davon mal ein Bild machen... kann mir das noch nicht genau vorstellen, vor allem würde mich interessieren, was da klappert..
Danke im Voraus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radde (24. Juli 2015)

bachmayeah schrieb:


> kannst du davon mal ein Bild machen... kann mir das noch nicht genau vorstellen, vor allem würde mich interessieren, was da klappert..
> Danke im Voraus.



so irgendwie, halt das es nicht in der halterung wackelt:

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/21791813/DSC_5231_v1.jpg

das laute Klappern kommt vom Brustgurt des Rucksacks - wenn man wirklich ne gute Aufnahme haben will dann versucht man am besten mit dem Brustgurt die Kamera unterhalb der Linse an den körper zu ziehen, idealerweise so dass man gerade noch Luft kriegt - kleiner zielkonflikt, aber bild wird wesentlich entwackelt. (und den kompressionsriemen der dann rumhängt auch irgendwie noch vertüddeln damit nichts vor die cam kommt)


----------



## bachmayeah (25. Juli 2015)

Radde schrieb:


> so irgendwie, halt das es nicht in der halterung wackelt:
> 
> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/21791813/DSC_5231_v1.jpg
> 
> das laute Klappern kommt vom Brustgurt des Rucksacks - wenn man wirklich ne gute Aufnahme haben will dann versucht man am besten mit dem Brustgurt die Kamera unterhalb der Linse an den körper zu ziehen, idealerweise so dass man gerade noch Luft kriegt - kleiner zielkonflikt, aber bild wird wesentlich entwackelt. (und den kompressionsriemen der dann rumhängt auch irgendwie noch vertüddeln damit nichts vor die cam kommt)


 
merci...


----------



## Superstarr (27. Juli 2015)

Null Federweg im Bikepark....tssss.....


----------



## HansDampf89 (27. Juli 2015)

Ich hätte es viel lieber mitm Crosser gesehen


----------



## Hardtail94 (27. Juli 2015)

So, ich will mitmischen!

Postiert auf einem Turm nahe DÜW


----------



## fruchtmoose (27. Juli 2015)

Ist der besagte Turm um diese Uhrzeit nicht geschlossen ? 

Schöne Bilder, da hat sich die Anstrengung gelohnt - Otto wäre stolz, aber sowas von!


----------



## Optimizer (28. Juli 2015)

Bin heute mit dem Bild in der Auswahl zum Foto des Tages drin. Würd mich über ein "Sternchen drücken" freuen.


----------



## Ripman (28. Juli 2015)

Meine Stimme hast Du!


----------



## madmike85 (28. Juli 2015)

Konnte seit langem mal wieder ein paar Meter fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Optimizer (29. Juli 2015)

Vielen Dank fürs kräftige Voten!


----------



## Bjoern_U. (3. August 2015)

und was habt ihr in der Nacht von Donnerstag bis Sonntag so gemacht ?














mehr Bilder im Album SIS 2015


----------



## 3 Steps Ahead (4. August 2015)

Gefunden auf der Landesgartenschau in LD.
Na, wer wars? Hab nen zustimmenden Strich hinterlassen


----------



## Kelme (7. August 2015)

Von Step Han


----------



## Fibbs79 (7. August 2015)

Da haben manche abgekürzt. Habs genau gesehen


----------



## madmike85 (11. August 2015)

Ich bin mit meinem Erstlingswerk in die Auswahl zum FdT gekommen und würde mich über ein paar Sterne freuen 





<a href="http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1877219" ><img src="http://fstatic3.mtb-news.de/f3/18/1877/1877219-v9b2xa50cv56-paul2-original.jpg" class="fotoalbumLikeable" data-photo-id="1877219" /></a>


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radde (14. August 2015)

einmal im Jahr muss man auch mal ein bisschen übertreiben


----------



## hoodride (14. August 2015)

Video des Jahres, einfach nur geil!


----------



## madmike85 (14. August 2015)

Sehr sehr geil!!!


----------



## Mausoline (16. August 2015)

Top


----------



## steffenhummel (16. August 2015)

Immer wieder schön hier in den Thread zu schauen, tolle Bilder und Videos 

Hab hier ein paar Highlights aus den letzten Tagen: zwei Mal Neuscharfeneck und einmal Gewitter von der Lindelbrunn aus gesehen.

Wer Interesse an einem Pfalz Kalender für 2016 hat, darf gern mal auf meiner Webseite vorbeischauen


----------



## Optimizer (20. August 2015)

Fetter Blick auf Häschde:




Soweit ist Tibet jetzt auch nicht entfernt:


----------



## /dev/random (21. August 2015)

Von gestern abend:


----------



## Egon_Hinkel (22. August 2015)

Blick von der Rietburg, von heute, leider nur in Handyqualität.


----------



## Optimizer (29. August 2015)

Damit ist kein Blumentopf zu gewinnen....


----------



## Haardtfahrer (29. August 2015)

Positioniere den LKW vorn im Bild und schon ist es spektakulär!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schweigi (2. September 2015)

madmike85 schrieb:


> Ich bin mit meinem Erstlingswerk in die Auswahl zum FdT gekommen und würde mich über ein paar Sterne freuen
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 411336
> 
> <a href="http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1877219" ><img src="http://fstatic3.mtb-news.de/f3/18/1877/1877219-v9b2xa50cv56-paul2-original.jpg" class="fotoalbumLikeable" data-photo-id="1877219" /></a>


Das ist doch der gute alte PaulF!


----------



## madmike85 (2. September 2015)

Genau


----------



## scylla (7. September 2015)

neue Cam testen...


----------



## Merethrond (11. September 2015)

Feierabend


----------



## s60 (13. September 2015)

Heute mal ohne Bike unterwegs.

Wer von hier aus den Parkpatz unterhalb der Lindelbrunn nicht findet, ist selbst schuld.




Wer erkennt die Lindelbrunn?


----------



## jenelajens (14. September 2015)

Es wird wieder dunkel


----------



## Radde (14. September 2015)

joah hat sich wieder bisschen was angesammelt.... (eigentlich noch mehr aber komm mit dem bearbeiten nicht nach, rechner spinnt auch irgendwie)



NW
woanders:



Boppard
Blick in Richtung Colmar:



Alsace
Welschterrasse:



welsch 2
von ner kleinen Nacht zu Tag-wanderung:



Neuscharfeneck



Sunrise



DSC_6023_v2
vor vor kurzem, leider etwas Mondbehaftet:



Luitpoldturm 1 by Marcus, auf Flickr

War jetzt endlich mal in der Lage mir ein Weitwinkelobjektiv zu gönnen (Tokina 11-16 2,8) 

und noch ein Video aus dem Ausland (Fiss Ladis):


----------



## black soul (15. September 2015)

das video. 
die musik


----------



## steffenhummel (15. September 2015)

Annweiler Sommerfest:




Klingenmünster:




Ausblick Lindelbrunn:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-tick.de (15. September 2015)

Super Kunst!


----------



## haekel72 (15. September 2015)

Gewohnt Klasse Steffen


----------



## FR.Chicken (19. September 2015)

Mal wieder  was mit der Cam gemacht.


----------



## s1monster (19. September 2015)

Heute mal wieder oben am Weißen Stein gewesen! War ne ganz schöne Sauerei bei der Abfahrt


----------



## Optimizer (20. September 2015)

Freitagsabends in der Stadt, wo die Treppen sind:






Kultour?




Immer ruhig bleiben...




Dunkeltreppen in dunklen Ecken:


----------



## Irie Guide (20. September 2015)

Was man in der Pfalz alles so findet .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (21. September 2015)

Irie Guide schrieb:


> Was man in der Pfalz alles so findet .
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 421680



Wo issen des?


----------



## Optimizer (21. September 2015)

Junior (5 Jahre alt) auf seinem Lieblingspfad:


----------



## Fibbs79 (21. September 2015)

Im Frühtau zu Berge:


----------



## Irie Guide (21. September 2015)

lomo schrieb:


> Wo issen des?


In Deidesheim vorm Film- und Fotomuseum .


----------



## Optimizer (21. September 2015)

Soll ich?


----------



## Bjoern_U. (21. September 2015)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Soll ich?


einfach rechts & links den Lenker auflegen und ab gehts


----------



## fruchtmoose (21. September 2015)

Am Übergang von Metall zu Waldboden trennt sich dann wohl die Spreu vom Weizen .. viel Erfolg, vor allem viel Spaß und auf das alles heile bleibt


----------



## rmfausi (21. September 2015)

Ja bitte, kürze die Bremsleitungen. Oder war was anderes mit dem "Soll ich?" gemeint?


----------



## HansDampf89 (21. September 2015)

na, wer kennts?


----------



## Optimizer (22. September 2015)

"Schöne" Treppe aus der Region:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radler-01 (22. September 2015)

@opti.  ist das "Project pink" fertig, wie ist die Resonanz bei der zukünftigen Nutzerin ?


----------



## Radler-01 (22. September 2015)

Optimizer schrieb:


> "Schöne" Treppe aus der Region:




gilt ja fast als Doppelpost - eine "vorher / nachher"-Kollage wäre wesentlich interessanter


----------



## lomo (22. September 2015)

Optimizer schrieb:


> "Schöne" Treppe aus der Region:



Ist das ein Singlespeeder?
Ich sehe keine Schalthebel ....


----------



## Kelme (22. September 2015)

lomo schrieb:


> Ist das ein Singlespeeder?
> Ich sehe keine Schalthebel ....


Das ist 1x "irgendwas". Die schalten nur rechts.


----------



## rmfausi (22. September 2015)

<Klugscheiss>Rechts ist ein Schimano 9/10/11 Fach Schalthebel.</Klugscheiss> 

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Optimizer (22. September 2015)

Kelme schrieb:


> Das ist 1x "irgendwas". Die schalten nur rechts.



Hermann hat's erfasst!



rmfausi schrieb:


> <Klugscheiss>Rechts ist ein Schimano 9/10/11 Fach Schalthebel.</Klugscheiss>



11fach. Ist diese Sänfte hier:






radler-01 schrieb:


> @opti.  ist das "Project pink" fertig, wie ist die Resonanz bei der zukünftigen Nutzerin ?


Resonanz ist sehr positiv. Nur ein anderer Sattel muss noch her.
Aus meiner Sicht ist noch viel Potenzial zum Feintuning. Gerade die richtige Abstimmung Federelemente zu Reifendruck wird "interessant".


----------



## Haardtfahrer (22. September 2015)

wasisndasfürnrahmn?


----------



## Optimizer (22. September 2015)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> wasisndasfürnrahmn?


Transition Bikes Bandit


----------



## Radler-01 (25. September 2015)

darf ich eine Anregung/Bitte an die Foto-Cracks (  ) äußern:
am Montag soll der "Blutmond" mit Mondfinsternis gegen Morgen zu sehen sein; anschauen kann ich den ja, aber leider nicht so grandiose Bilder machen... Vllt kann da jemand mal... Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## s1monster (25. September 2015)

Starte deinen Aufruf vielleicht nochmal hier ;-)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/hobbyfotografie-teil-1.434830/


----------



## Mausoline (25. September 2015)

black soul schrieb:


> das video.
> die musik



Musik von Einaudi?


----------



## AlexMC (26. September 2015)

"Grenzenlos-von Burg zur Burg"

















Wegelnburg:





Hohenbourg:





Fleckstein in der Ferne:









Loewenstein:





Da war ich nicht so elegant wie Trailtrailer, aber immerhin...





Krappenfels:













Froensbourg:

















Wurde bissl spät:


----------



## Optimizer (27. September 2015)

Heute die erste richtige Tour (Training für den "WASI") mit dem "+"-Rad meiner Frau...








Rollt besser als gedacht, aber an "Vollgefedert" muss ich mich erst mal wieder gewöhnen...oder ich lass es lieber gleich sein


----------



## Bjoern_U. (27. September 2015)

@Optimizer das sieht recht kurz aus. Was ist das für ne Rahmengröße?


----------



## Optimizer (27. September 2015)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> @Optimizer das sieht recht kurz aus. Was ist das für ne Rahmengröße?


M


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldfabi (27. September 2015)

"Ich bau da gerade ein Bike für meine Frau", hat er gesagt......


----------



## Bjoern_U. (27. September 2015)

Optimizer schrieb:


> M


wirkt kleiner 


Waldfabi schrieb:


> "Ich bau da gerade ein Bike für meine Frau", hat er gesagt......


....


----------



## AlexMC (27. September 2015)

schöne Farbkombi hat's


----------



## Optimizer (27. September 2015)

Danke.


----------



## Chillout_KA (28. September 2015)

Die schöne Pfalz......


----------



## steffenhummel (28. September 2015)

Mondfinsternis mit Blutmond:


----------



## Radler-01 (29. September 2015)

steffenhummel schrieb:


> Mondfinsternis mit Blutmond



Auftragsarbeit ausgeführt - Danke !!!  
und:  wie immer grandioses Bild


----------



## Radde (29. September 2015)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Musik von Einaudi?



ist komplett selbst gemacht


----------



## Mausoline (29. September 2015)

Dir trau ich alles mögliche zu auch das


----------



## steffenhummel (1. Oktober 2015)

Nach dem Blutmond habe ich mich noch aufgemacht zu meinem eigentlichen Ziel. Vollmonduntergang an der Berwartstein:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AlexMC (4. Oktober 2015)

Stufe mit Publikum:





Treppen:









Noch 'ne Stufe:









Spitzkehre:





Noch mehr Treppen:





Bismarckturm:





Felsen mal ohne Bike:


----------



## Laerry (4. Oktober 2015)

ah, ist der Treppenweg an der Hardenburg am oberen Ende wieder frei? Dachte der war ma dicht.


----------



## Pfalz-freeride (4. Oktober 2015)

Zur Abwechslung mal wieder ne ganze Zeit lang daheim in Annweiler gewesen. Und die ganze Woche die Abende im Wald genossen, bei bestem Wetter!


----------



## Fibbs79 (5. Oktober 2015)

Heute mal die 12er Strecke des MTB-Parks abgefahren:


----------



## Radde (6. Oktober 2015)

Eschkopf 



schaenzel2 



schaenzel1 



drachenfels 2 



drachenfels1 



Laemmerfels 



Lindelbrunn2 



Lindelbrunn 



Lindelbrunn3 by Marcus, auf Flickr


@Mausoline ebenfalls eigenkreation bei der musik


----------



## Radde (8. Oktober 2015)

Nachschub:




sunrise 1 



laemmerfels 2



pano



Heidenberg 1



Heidenberg 3



Heidenberg 5



Nollenkopf 1



Nollenkopf 3 by Marcus, auf Flickr


----------



## donnersberger (10. Oktober 2015)

Besuch im Wasgau 


Gesendet von iDöner


----------



## Fibbs79 (10. Oktober 2015)

Do legds di nida


----------



## Optimizer (10. Oktober 2015)

donnersberger schrieb:


> Besuch im Wasgau
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iDöner


Sexy Posing!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Merethrond (11. Oktober 2015)

Pälzer Herbscht.


----------



## Fibbs79 (11. Oktober 2015)

Warten bis *keine *Sonne kommt 




Andere Seite des Berges:


----------



## Mausoline (11. Oktober 2015)

Merethrond schrieb:


> Pälzer Herbscht. Anhang anzeigen 427229



Tolles Rot........................von den Blättern


----------



## Fibbs79 (14. Oktober 2015)

Unterhalb der Prälatenkammer wird gerade etwas durchforstet. Unterer Trail ist zur Zeit gesperrt


----------



## steffenhummel (14. Oktober 2015)

Wer hat den Himmel am Montag Abend gesehen?


----------



## samafa (14. Oktober 2015)

Quelle gesucht, aber nur das Schild gefunden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Optimizer (15. Oktober 2015)

samafa schrieb:


> Quelle gesucht, aber nur das Schild gefunden



Ist das unterhalb des Schildes ein Fingerzeig?


----------



## Radler-01 (15. Oktober 2015)

steffenhummel schrieb:


> Wer hat den Himmel am Montag Abend gesehen?



ich hab zwar einen Himmel gesehen - aber nicht so schön... 

Mal ein >  DANKE  <  für die schönen Bilder, die hier immer wieder auftauchen und teilweise/bestimmt mit Mühe verbunden sind.


----------



## HansDampf89 (15. Oktober 2015)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Unterhalb der Prälatenkammer wird gerade etwas durchforstet. Unterer Trail ist zur Zeit gesperrt
> Anhang anzeigen 428110


Fattie-Treffen?


----------



## samafa (15. Oktober 2015)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Ist das unterhalb des Schildes ein Fingerzeig?


Jaaa. er zeigt auf die andere Seite des Weges


----------



## Merethrond (18. Oktober 2015)

Frühschicht.


----------



## Pfalz-freeride (20. Oktober 2015)

Grüße von der anderen Rheinseite


----------



## AlexMC (23. Oktober 2015)

@scylla  - danke für die Touridee





Ein Hauch von Lothlorien:





Spitzkehrenmassaker:









Felsenzeugs:

















Spielsteine:













mehr Spielsteine:





definitiv fahrbar :









da ging's nicht runter:


----------



## s1monster (24. Oktober 2015)

Falsches Rad, aber immerhin dichter Wald um mich herum ;-)


----------



## Fibbs79 (25. Oktober 2015)

Inspiriert durch @AlexMC 

Ich hatte da noch ne Rechnung mit einer Treppe offen ... aber zunächst musste ich ja erst einmal da hin kommen.

Den 1. Berg inkl. Gipfelkreuz mitgenommen:




Weiter ging es vorbei an vielen solcher Steinchen:




Immer schön weiter auf dem Trail:




Kurz vor dem nächsten Felsen mit schöner Aussicht:




Kurz nochmal den Ausblick mit schöner Oktobersonne genießen:




und dann war sie auch schon da ....


----------



## Merethrond (25. Oktober 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jesh (25. Oktober 2015)

Ein schwarzes Tyee in der Pfalz. Sehr geil!! Wo ist das?


----------



## Merethrond (25. Oktober 2015)

Bergstein oberhalb Wolfsburg (Neustadt a. d. Wstr.)


----------



## Kelme (25. Oktober 2015)

Heute als "Besenwagen" beim Wandermarathon Pfälzerwald" im Einsatz




Im Einsatz by kelme_sis, auf Flickr

Es gab wohl Opfer



Es gab wohl Opfer by kelme_sis, auf Flickr




Die Sonne kam raus by kelme_sis, auf Flickr




In der Dämmerung by kelme_sis, auf Flickr


----------



## Klickgrind32 (26. Oktober 2015)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Weiter ging es vorbei an vielen solcher Steinchen:


Und wo gibt's diese viele Steinchen...?


----------



## Egon_Hinkel (26. Oktober 2015)

Heute nach der langen Warterrei aufs neue Bike endlich die erste Ausfahrt unternommen. Natürlich gabs gleich mal paar fette Steinschläge


----------



## AaronKn (26. Oktober 2015)

Sehr schöne Bilder 
Wo ist das letzte Bild geschossen worden, kommt mir bekannt vor


----------



## Egon_Hinkel (27. Oktober 2015)

Wen meinst du denn?


----------



## Fibbs79 (27. Oktober 2015)

Klickgrind32 schrieb:


> Und wo gibt's diese viele Steinchen...?



Die Steinchen gibt es im ganzen Pfälzer Wald verteilt  
Die auf dem Bild befindlichen Steinchen liegen im Dimbacher Wald herum.


----------



## stonedenture (27. Oktober 2015)

AaronKn schrieb:


> Sehr schöne Bilder
> Wo ist das letzte Bild geschossen worden, kommt mir bekannt vor


St.Anna?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Egon_Hinkel (27. Oktober 2015)

stonedenture schrieb:


> St.Anna?



Jop, stimmt genau . War allerdings schon fast zu dunkel, habe nicht damit gerechnet dass es so schnell dunkel wird. Habe auf der letzten Abfahrt kaum noch etwas gesehen.


----------



## AaronKn (27. Oktober 2015)

Ich meinte dich Egon_Hinkel


----------



## Bjoern_U. (27. Oktober 2015)

wie war das eigentlich mit dem goldenen Oktober ???
Heute war rings um die Hohe Loog jedenfalls bestes Halloween Horror Night Wetter


----------



## Egon_Hinkel (27. Oktober 2015)

AaronKn schrieb:


> Ich meinte dich Egon_Hinkel


Aso, joa *stonedenture* hat es richtig erkannt.  http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/m/stonedenture.353190/


----------



## Pfalz-freeride (27. Oktober 2015)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> wie war das eigentlich mit dem goldenen Oktober ???
> Heute war rings um die Hohe Loog jedenfalls bestes Halloween Horror Night Wetter



Im Schwarzwald sind wir heute bei 800 m über die Nebelgrenze gefahren, dann war bestes Wetter.
Leider Wegetechnisch kein Vergleich zum Pfälzerwald


----------



## emek (28. Oktober 2015)

.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thingstätte in Heidelberg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steffenhummel (28. Oktober 2015)

Herbstwald


----------



## Bjoern_U. (29. Oktober 2015)

Bildlicher Nebel-Nachschlag


----------



## Irie Guide (30. Oktober 2015)

Heute morgen am Königsstuhl in Heidelberg.


----------



## Irie Guide (31. Oktober 2015)

next one


----------



## Jesh (31. Oktober 2015)

Irie Guide schrieb:


> next one
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 432602


Nice! Ist das ein Tyee?


----------



## Irie Guide (31. Oktober 2015)

Jesh schrieb:


> Nice! Ist das ein Tyee?


Jop, fahre ein Tyee 2015.


----------



## Merethrond (1. November 2015)

Ein Deidesheimer Tyee. Das wertet das Bild nochmals auf.


----------



## Optimizer (1. November 2015)

In nebula palatinae:


----------



## Merethrond (1. November 2015)




----------



## Fibbs79 (1. November 2015)

Ich bekam leider keine Sonne zu Gesicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sp00n82 (2. November 2015)

In Heidelberg gabs heute auch eine super Inversionslage, hat da jemand vielleicht gescheite Bilder gemacht? Hab nur mein Handy dabei gehabt.


----------



## Optimizer (2. November 2015)

Ich fands ohne Sonne sogar schöner:


----------



## sp00n82 (2. November 2015)

Btw, heute ist wieder Inversion aufm Königstuhl. Hier unten graue 7°, und oben knapp 13° und Sonne.
http://www.kurpfaelzer.info/webcam/


----------



## Kelme (2. November 2015)

@Optimizer : Ohne Sonne schöner? Einzelmeinung. Um das zu befürworten, ist meine Herbstdepression noch nicht weit genug fortgeschritten  .


----------



## Optimizer (2. November 2015)

Kelme schrieb:


> @Optimizer : Ohne Sonne schöner? Einzelmeinung. Um das zu befürworten, ist meine Herbstdepression noch nicht weit genug fortgeschritten  .


Der Optimist sieht auch in dem vermeintlich Schlechten etwas Gutes.


----------



## Pfalz-freeride (2. November 2015)




----------



## Teufelstisch (3. November 2015)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Btw, heute ist wieder Inversion aufm Königstuhl. Hier unten graue 7°, und oben knapp 13° und Sonne. http://www.kurpfaelzer.info/webcam/



Unfair! Das geht schon seit 3 Tagen so. Der tiefere Odenwald liegt im Lee - und der (leichte) Ostwind drückt die ekelhafte Pampe permanent gegen den Haardtrand, so dass selbst die Kalmit regelm. überspült wird. War gestern mal mit dem RR in der Ecke um Johanniskreuz - da gab's wenigstens ne kleine "Insel". Richtung Hermersbergerhof war dann wieder alles dicht - und durch die dichte Suppe fahrend war man fast so nass, als hätte es geregnet. Überall löst sich der Rotz wenigstens mal ein paar Stunden auf - nur die Pfalz ist seit Beginn dieser Wetterlage komplett dicht...



Kelme schrieb:


> Ohne Sonne schöner? Einzelmeinung.



In der Tat, meine übliche Herbstdepression ist nach einem schon durchweg grauen Oktober und dem ekelhaften Nebelwetter jetzt wieder voll entwickelt... Und bis März sind's ja noch ein paar Tage...!


----------



## scylla (3. November 2015)

nicht ganz so unfair: an der odenwälder Bergstraße geht die Suppe auch den ganzen Tag nicht weg, und die Hügel sind nicht hoch genug um drüber in die Sonne zu kommen


----------



## orangerauch (3. November 2015)

auch im Südschwarzwald hängt hoch über der Nebelsppe (Webcam -> Süd-Westen) gerade eine eher trübe Wolkenschicht 
http://belchen.it-wms.com/wmspanoviewer.php?lang=de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teufelstisch (3. November 2015)

@scylla - jep, im Rheingraben selbst isses sicher noch grausiger (aber ja auch fast schon normal im Herbst). Was mich auch so nervt sind die vergeblichen Versuche, dieser Pampe wenigstens mal für ein paar Minuten zu entfliehen. Am Sonntag fahr ich Richtung Grenze - und dann klart es natürlich im Norden auf - während ich selbst auf dem Grand Wintersberg (581 Meter + Turm) wieder in der Suppe sitze. Gestern dann Richtung Eschkopf mal ein paar Sonnenstrahlen gesehen - und am Luitpoldturm dann auch wieder nur: Nebel des Grauens...

@orangerauch - naja, das ist jetzt Gejammer auf sehr hohem Niveau.  Das dürften heute doch die ersten Wolken seit 4 oder 5 Tagen sein? Da diese hohen Wolken jetzt auch nun noch ihren Schatten auf den Hochnebeldeckel werfen, isses hier im Siff heute noch ne Ecke düsterer als eh schon. Hätte der Pfälzerwald doch wie Vogesen und Schwarzwald nur ca. 200 Höhenmeter mehr, wären diese Inversionslagen auch nicht so vollkommen unerträglich...!


----------



## scylla (3. November 2015)

du hättest am Sonntag noch etwas weiter fahren müssen, dorthin wo die Hügel höher sind!


----------



## Teufelstisch (3. November 2015)

Rocher de Mutzig? Hab im Sommer meine alte Rostlaube verhökert; deshalb isses mit spontanen Ausflügen in die Vogesen oder den Schwarzwald nicht mehr so einfach. Bietet sich bei Inversionslagen wie derzeit natürlich besonders für an; hatte da vor 3 Jahren mal einen der schönsten Ausritte überhaupt.


----------



## Fibbs79 (3. November 2015)

Geniale Bilder von Euch beiden 

Morgen und übermorgen ist Besserung in Sicht


----------



## Teufelstisch (3. November 2015)

@Fibbs79 - sieht ja schön aus.  Das Problem ist, dass die letzten Tage auch schon regelm. viel Sonne versprochen wurde - und wer einmal lügt...  Diese Vorhersagen von Apps und Wetterdiensten im Netz sind vollkommen automatisiert - und Hochnebel "können" die wegen mieser Modellierung (grade der Topographie) schlicht nicht, nehmen die nicht wahr - deshalb kommt da bei Hochdruck fast immer Sonne raus - auch wenn der Nebel in den unteren Schichten schon seit Tagen munter vor sich hin wabert. Einzige Hoffnung wäre, dass die Ausläufer der Front heute mit etwas südwestlicheren Winden die Suppe ausreichend durchmischen... sonst seh ich weiter grau / schwarz für die nächsten Tage!


----------



## orangerauch (3. November 2015)

@Teufelstisch.
im November hilft nur eins: Eine rostlaube für die Flucht aus dem Nebel! ich leiste mir eine, auch wenn ich mir neben deren Unterhaltskosten auch noch monatlich hundert takken abschreibung verordne... so bleibt nicht mehr viel über, aber die Stimmung im November ist dann einfach besser...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teufelstisch (3. November 2015)

@orangerauch - Dann hat man aber trotzdem das Problem, dass es mit dem Wetter dann doch wieder nicht passt oder man keine Zeit hat. Nach 2012 hat es mit so 'ner Hochnebelflucht jedenfalls trotz Töfftöff auch nicht mehr geklappt... Im Grunde waren es auch die absurden Kosten, weshalb ich mich dann im Sommer dazu entschlossen habe, mal auszutesten, ob man auch ohne KFZ irgendwie überleben kann! Klappt bislang auch ganz prima und spart Unmengen an Kohle.  Einen Preis zahlt man aber halt immer in irgend einer Form...! In dem Falle eben: geringere Mobilität.


----------



## scylla (3. November 2015)

Ich glaube, ohne stinkendes vierrädriges Fortbewegungsmittel, das mich und mein Bike zu den schönen Trails bringt, müsste ich bewusstseinserweiternde Substanzen zu mir nehmen, um der akkuten Depression zu entkommen. Ob das dann günstiger käme?


----------



## Bjoern_U. (3. November 2015)

scylla schrieb:


> Ich glaube, ohne stinkendes vierrädriges Fortbewegungsmittel, das mich und mein Bike zu den schönen Trails bringt, müsste ich bewusstseinserweiternde Substanzen zu mir nehmen, um der akkuten Depression zu entkommen. Ob das dann günstiger käme?


es wäre auf alle Fälle der Gesundheit abträglich


----------



## orangerauch (3. November 2015)

nunja stinkende töftöfs sind auch abträglich für gesundheit und das klima.
aber so ist sie nun, unsere gespaltene humane existenz voller widersprüche… wer will/kann alles richtig machen ohne dabei an sich slbst abstriche zu machen und ohne seine mentale gesundheit aufs spiel zu setzen…? 
OT - Ende


----------



## fitze (3. November 2015)

Also ich verstehe das Gejammer nicht. Sonntag 15:30 Lambrecht..


----------



## Fibbs79 (3. November 2015)

Ihr müsst Nachts fahren. Dann sieht man das Alltagsgrau nicht


----------



## Bjoern_U. (3. November 2015)

aaah, Randzonenbeleuchtung !


----------



## scylla (3. November 2015)

Nachts bei Nebel mit Lampe ist aber noch mehr kacka als Tags bei Nebel ohne Sonne.


----------



## Joshua60 (3. November 2015)

KS 151101_1337 11°C by JoshuaXo, auf Flickr




CIMG9184 by JoshuaXo, auf Flickr




CIMG9190 by JoshuaXo, auf Flickr


----------



## Bjoern_U. (3. November 2015)

Nachts bei Nebel mit Lampe kann aber auch lustig sein 
auf alle Fälle bremst es einen ganz schön ein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sp00n82 (3. November 2015)

Jepp, ich musste heute auch mal wieder die Helmlampe ausmachen und nur mit der am Lenker runterstolpern.
Der Joshua60 hat heute anscheinend den richtigen Zeitpunkt am KS rausgesucht, ab 15 Uhr rum gabs einen Temperatursturz von 11° auf knapp 2°. Nix mehr mit Inversion, da hing die Suppe dann schön rum.


----------



## Joshua60 (4. November 2015)

Bilder sind von Sonntag! 

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## mac80 (4. November 2015)




----------



## black soul (4. November 2015)

jetzt hört mal auf zu jammern.  die sonne scheint-zumindestens in karlsruhe-
jedes jahr wirds herbst. versucht doch mal das schöne zu sehen."falls kei nebel is"

gruss aus dem sonnigen karlsruhe BS


----------



## Teufelstisch (4. November 2015)

black soul schrieb:


> die sonne scheint-zumindestens in karlsruhe-


 
Schön für dich... Hier ist der Nebel zwar weg - dafür die Wolken da. Bislang vielleicht 20 Minuten Sonne... Vielleicht kommen bis Tagesende nochmal 20 Minuten dazu...! Yeah!  Wenigstens die Temperaturen sind dem Kühlschrankniveau (5 Grad) mal wieder entkommen.



black soul schrieb:


> jetzt hört mal auf zu jammern.


 
Anderen (die quasi seit Wochen im Dauergrau hocken...) ne lange Nase zu drehen find ich jetzt auch nicht viel sinnvoller!  Der Tag heute ist eh wieder typisch und beispielhaft für die konstante Grütze der letzten Wochen; der Wolkenrand schrammt einmal mehr genau über die Pfalz - und auf der anderen Rheinseite scheint die Sonne. Einmal mehr fehlen vielleicht 50 km zum schönen Wetter...! Und dass eben nicht zum ersten, sondern (gefühlt) hundertsten Male!

Zumal die Nebellagen in den letzten Jahren deutlich zugenommen haben. So waren grade in den vergangenen Jahren die Jahreszeiten Herbst und Winter teils von einer Rekorde sprengenden Sonnenscheinarmut geprägt.

Das Schöne sehen(! - und fotografieren...) geht übrigens bei Nebel mit Sichtweiten unter 100m meist eher schlecht!


----------



## scylla (4. November 2015)

Dafür behaupten wir immer, dass auf der anderen Rheinseite die schönen Trails sind


----------



## HansDampf89 (4. November 2015)




----------



## Irie Guide (4. November 2015)

Heute in Heidelberg.


----------



## sp00n82 (4. November 2015)

Von wo war das denn aufgenommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Irie Guide (4. November 2015)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Von wo war das denn aufgenommen?


Aus der Luft. Ca 160m über dem Grund .


----------



## orangerauch (4. November 2015)

drohne!


----------



## black soul (5. November 2015)

Teufelstisch schrieb:


> Schön für dich... Hier ist der Nebel zwar weg - dafür die Wolken da. Bislang vielleicht 20 Minuten Sonne... Vielleicht kommen bis Tagesende nochmal 20 Minuten dazu...! Yeah!  Wenigstens die Temperaturen sind dem Kühlschrankniveau (5 Grad) mal wieder entkommen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




lieber teufelstisch

niemand dreht hier eine lang nase. auch wir sind gefühlte ewigkeiten im dauer-mieses- wetter gehockt.

nein, ich bin nicht schadenfroh.

um so mehr freuen wir, und ihr, euch hoffentlich über sonne.

bissle positiv ist auch nicht schlecht.

gruss aus dem grad sonnigen karlsruhe BS


----------



## DAKAY (5. November 2015)

"It's a bit harder for us guys here, but that´s why we are tougher than those boys."
Steve Peat


----------



## Teufelstisch (5. November 2015)

black soul schrieb:


> bissle positiv ist auch nicht schlecht.



Solch ostentativen Positivismus ("hier scheint die Sonne" - eben doch das Drehen einer langen Nase) mag ich ja sowas von gaaaar nicht.  Ich wüsste nicht, was ich daran "positiv" sehen sollte, wenn bei dir in KA die Sonne scheint - und ich weiter in der überflüssigen grauen Wolkengrütze hocke? Und aus fotografischer Sicht auch die ganze, schöne Hochphase des bunten Herbstes im Dauergrau inzwischen vollkommen verstrichen ist! Ich lasse es mir dann nicht nehmen, dies weiterhin "negativ" zu beurteilen - und ich "freue" mich dann(!), wenn sie hier auch scheint (was gestern eben nicht der Fall war). Und auch heute wieder: Etwas Sonne zum Start, nun ziehen von Westen wieder Wolken rein... 

Es ist mir aber auch bewusst, dass mein Gemaule (oder Schöngerede) daran nichts ändern wird. Es ist eher als Kritik an Wetterdiensten zu sehen, die schönes Wetter versprechen - aber regelm. keins liefern!


----------



## Fibbs79 (5. November 2015)

Teufelstisch schrieb:


> nun ziehen von Westen wieder Wolken rein...



Also von Westen kann heute eigentlich nur Gutes kommen .....

Nachdem gestern abend der Himmel brannte:




hieß es heute morgen "früh" aufstehen, um den Sonnenaufgang zu beobachten. Zunächst wieder dem Licht hinterherhecheln:




Ne kurze Zwischenrast einlegen:




und dann war es auch schon soweit:










Danach schnell den Weg zum Bäcker antreten ....




und die Familie  mit frischen Brötchen und Brezen versorgen 

Hier nochmal in verwackelterund bewegter Form:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## madmike85 (5. November 2015)

@Teufelstisch 
Du musst halt höher als die Suppe, dann bietet auch die Pfalz Sonne satt


----------



## Teufelstisch (5. November 2015)

madmike85 schrieb:


> u musst halt höher als die Suppe



Jaja. Nur immer schön weiter in den offenen Wunden rumstochern...  Wie bereits erwähnt habe ich mehrfach versucht, der Suppe zu entfliehen. Leider ohne jeden Erfolg - und die wenigen verpassten Chancen schmerzen dann eben zusätzlich...

@Fibbs79 -  Da wo ich gestern Abend unterwegs war (bei ZW), brannte (natürlich) leider nix; da gab es nur ein ganz schwach ausgeprägtes Abendrosé. Und für nen Frühstücksspurt ist der Luitpoldturm von hier leider auch zu weit weg. Naja, die zähe Pampe löst sich jetzt endlich auf; der allerletzte Rest hängt aber natürlich genau über Pirmasens...!


----------



## scylla (5. November 2015)

ohje, ich glaube hier liegt ein schwerer fall von herbstdepression vor. 
da hilft nur die wiederanschaffung eines stinkenden töfftöff als nebelfluchthelfer


----------



## Radler-01 (5. November 2015)

scylla schrieb:


> ohje, ich glaube hier liegt ein schwerer fall von herbstdepression vor.
> da hilft nur die wiederanschaffung eines stinkenden töfftöff als nebelfluchthelfer



oder einfach die Jahreszeiten mit ihren "Eigenarten" und Schönheiten nehmen wie sie sind; schließlich macht gerade im Herbst dieses Wechselspiel den besonderen Reiz aus.
Und: einschlägige Quellen behaupten, daß sie eigentlich jedes Jahr wieder kommen. Es ist also etwas, worauf man sich einstellen kann...


----------



## Laerry (5. November 2015)

Wenn man den ganzen Tag draußen arbeiten muss, kann man auf die Suppe verzichten, egal was für gute Kleidung man hat und ob sich das Ereigniss jährlich wiederholt. Lieber so Wetter wie heute!


----------



## Pfalz-freeride (5. November 2015)

Jetzt reichts auch mal wieder mit den Wetterdepressionen. Die Bilder sprechen doch für sich. 
Für mich war dieses Jahr wettertechnisch übrigens das Beste was ich je erlebt habe. Wann hatten wir denn mal länger als 3 Tage in den letzen Monaten? Man muss halt ausnutzen wenns schön ist, und immer schön Fotos machen für den Winter. 
Obwohl der ja auch sehr kalt und damit superschön werden soll. Freu mich schon auf gefrorene Böden mit Neuschnee drauf!

Noch was zum Thema Nebel:


----------



## Teufelstisch (5. November 2015)

scylla schrieb:


> ohje, ich glaube hier liegt ein schwerer fall von herbstdepression vor.
> da hilft nur die wiederanschaffung eines stinkenden töfftöff als nebelfluchthelfer



Ist dass etwa ein Angebot, als Sponsor zu fungieren...?!  Der Kopfdoktor, der mir dann die bunten Stimmungsaufheller verschreibt ist glaub ich trotzdem billiger.  Der Herbst ist ja grade wegen solcher Nebelgeschichten fotografisch eine meiner liebsten Jahreszeiten. Wenn dann aber zur buntesten Zeit nur wochenlanges Dauergrau vorherrscht (der September war ja auch schon durchweg besch...), kommt die Herbstdepression halt schon Ende Oktober zum Ausbruch.  Vor allem dann, wenn man täglich auf's Satbild kuckt und sieht, dass der Rest der Republik strahlenden Sonnenschein genießen darf, wärend man selbst im grauen Eisschrank hockt...!



radler-01 schrieb:


> dieses Wechselspiel



Da stimme ich dir zu. Es gab nur (hier in der Südwestpfalz) eben keines. Es war eigentlich wochenlang einfach nur: grau und kalt. Wenn man am Haardtrand wohnt, isses auch dazu wesentlich einfacher, mal eben schnell auf die Kalmit zu fahren.

Wie der Winter wird, weiß keiner. Schnee und Kalt wäre schön - aber da glaub ich nicht dran. Wird wohl ein typisch-deutscher Siffwinter mit viel Nass, wenig Licht und Temps knapp über Null.

Die paar Stunden heute waren jedenfalls toll, vor allem die Wärme!  Am späten Nachmittag war der Schlonz dann aber wieder da - und morgen wird es wieder grau und evtl. pieselt es dazu noch. Yeah!


----------



## DonCamilllo (6. November 2015)

Zur Abwechslung mal ein Bild vom Königsstuhl  Allerdings früh morgens.


----------



## Optimizer (6. November 2015)

Ich würds mal mit Schwarz-Weiss-Fotografie probieren. Dann ist es egal ob Blätter bunt oder der Nebel grau ist....


----------



## Teufelstisch (6. November 2015)

Die Welt ist schon grau(sam) genug. Nö, mit SW kann ich persönlich fotografisch gar nix anfangen. Besonders nicht im Herbst. Wenn mir eins am Knipsen Freude bereitet, sind's die Farben. Im Nebel hat man ja in der Regel eh nur "50 Shades of Grey"... SW find ich meist einfach nur trist, langweilig, verschwenderisch und depressionsfördernd. Aber wer's mag...! 

Man kennt ja das Stilmittel in Comics, wo überall die Sonne scheint - nur über der Figur eine Gewitterwolke mit Regen schwebt..!? Wollte grade auf Tour; Pünktlich zum Start schiffte mir dann ergiebigster, feinster Niselsiffregen ins Gesicht...!  Ist doch echt nicht mehr normal, was hier die letzten Wochen abgeht.  Wenn dann mal an 'nem Nachmittag 3 Stunden die Sonne scheint, wird es umgehend mit 3 Wochen Dauergrau bestraft!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stonedenture (6. November 2015)

Teufelstisch schrieb:


> Die Welt ist schon grau(sam) genug. Nö, mit SW kann ich persönlich fotografisch gar nix anfangen. Besonders nicht im Herbst. Wenn mir eins am Knipsen Freude bereitet, sind's die Farben. Im Nebel hat man ja in der Regel eh nur "50 Shades of Grey"...


50 Shades of Grey hast du auch im Sommer jeden Mittwoch um die Mittagszeit auf jeder PWV Hütte ;-)


----------



## Fibbs79 (6. November 2015)

Teufelstisch schrieb:


> Die Welt ist schon grau(sam) genug. Nö, mit SW kann ich persönlich fotografisch gar nix anfangen. Besonders nicht im Herbst. Wenn mir eins am Knipsen Freude bereitet, sind's die Farben. Im Nebel hat man ja in der Regel eh nur "50 Shades of Grey"... SW find ich meist einfach nur trist, langweilig, verschwenderisch und depressionsfördernd. Aber wer's mag...!
> 
> Man kennt ja das Stilmittel in Comics, wo überall die Sonne scheint - nur über der Figur eine Gewitterwolke mit Regen schwebt..!? Wollte grade auf Tour; Pünktlich zum Start schiffte mir dann ergiebigster, feinster Niselsiffregen ins Gesicht...!  Ist doch echt nicht mehr normal, was hier die letzten Wochen abgeht.  Wenn dann mal an 'nem Nachmittag 3 Stunden die Sonne scheint, wird es umgehend mit 3 Wochen Dauergrau bestraft!



Glaub du solltest den Wohnort wechseln. War gerade ne Stunde unterwegs bei trockenem Wetter. Ok Sonne hab ich auch keine gesehen, dafür nen schönen Blätterwald. 
....  glaub ich zieh gleich nochmal los...  mit kurzen Hosen bei ca. 17Crad natürlich


----------



## Waldfabi (6. November 2015)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Glaub du solltest den Wohnort wechseln.



Oder die Tabletten wechseln.


----------



## Teufelstisch (6. November 2015)

stonedenture schrieb:


> 50 Shades of Grey hast du auch im Sommer jeden Mittwoch um die Mittagszeit auf jeder PWV Hütte ;-)



Denen kann man ja aber im Zweifel gut aus'm Weg gehen und muss sie noch weniger ablichten. Bei was auch immer...! 



Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Glaub du solltest den Wohnort wechseln. War gerade ne Stunde unterwegs bei trockenem Wetter. Ok Sonne hab ich auch keine gesehen, dafür nen schönen Blätterwald.



Glaub ich so langsam auch.  Hier hat es jedenfalls heute mehrmals geschifft, alles war pitschnass. Müssen wohl Staueffekte am Rande des Pfälzerwaldes gewesen sein. Blätter an den Bäumen hat es nach dem über Nacht auffrischenden Wind auch nur noch sehr wenige.



Waldfabi schrieb:


> Oder die Tabletten wechseln.



Psssst - ich nehm doch gar keine!  Vielleicht mein Problem...!? 

Naja, egal. Ich werde euch mit meinem Wetterwehklagen dann vorerst wieder eine Weile verschonen! Leidensgenossen findet man hier ja offenbar keine...!


----------



## black soul (7. November 2015)

Teufelstisch schrieb:


> Denen kann man ja aber im Zweifel gut aus'm Weg gehen und muss sie noch weniger ablichten. Bei was auch immer...!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ich hätte da ein paar antidepressiva. aber ob die helfen.......
jetzt stell dich nicht so an.....man man man. kenn ich von den pfälzern eigentlich nicht

grüssle BS


----------



## Laerry (7. November 2015)

Unn dezu en Schorle!


----------



## sp00n82 (7. November 2015)

War in der Pfalz heute nicht sogar teilweise Sonne? Sah vom KS so aus.

Und ihr habt dort drüben wenigstens keinen Matsch, wenns mal eine Nacht kurz etwas gepieselt hat.


----------



## Laerry (7. November 2015)

Viel Sonne wars ned, aber neblig wars auch ned:


----------



## scylla (7. November 2015)

bei sonnenuntergang gab's dann blauen himmel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Laerry (7. November 2015)

Stimmt. Und schee warm wars die letzten Tage. Das bringt gute Laune, auch beim arbeiten. Lieber im T-Shirt Reben schneiden als in 2 Pullis+ Winterjacke.


----------



## Egon_Hinkel (7. November 2015)

Laerry schrieb:


> Viel Sonne wars ned, aber neblig wars auch ned:



Irgendwo her kenn ich die Aussicht, bin mir nur nicht ganz sicher welche Orte das dort unten sind.


----------



## Laerry (7. November 2015)

Tipp: Es ist in der Nähe der Kalmit.


----------



## Teufelstisch (7. November 2015)

black soul schrieb:


> aber ob die helfen.......



Nä, helfen nicht. Echtes Sonnenlicht ist durch keine Droge zu ersetzen!  Sind also weniger Depressionen, sondern Entzugserscheinungen! 



scylla schrieb:


> bei sonnenuntergang gab's dann blauen himmel



Hier sogar überraschenderweise nen sehr Farbenfrohen.  Leider war da, wo ich zu der Zeit grad unterwegs war nirgendwo ein freier Blick zum Horizont möglich - weshalb ich die Kamera dann im Rucksack gelassen habe. Sonst schien die Sonne hier heute auch nur sehr selten und recht schwach durch dichtere Schleierwolken. Die Temperaturen allerdings: erste Sahne - wann kommt man schon mal im November nach Sonnenuntergang in kurzen Hosen und Ärmeln noch richtig derb ins Schwitzen...?!


----------



## Fibbs79 (8. November 2015)

Hat jemand den schönen Sonnenuntergang heute abend abgelichtet? Mein Foto hat mich mit leerem Akku sitzen lassen


----------



## stonedenture (8. November 2015)

Hinter Neuscharfeneck


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## madmike85 (9. November 2015)

Spontan unterwegs


----------



## s60 (9. November 2015)

Gestern Abend


----------



## Bjoern_U. (10. November 2015)

kleines Wegerate-Spiel



mal sehen wer es als erstes erkennt


----------



## Laerry (10. November 2015)

Klausental?


----------



## rmfausi (10. November 2015)

Da würde ich auch mal wieder gerne hin. Ein Abzweig vom plötzlichen Starkregen Weg?


----------



## Bjoern_U. (10. November 2015)

@rmfausi ne ganz andere Ecke, aber da biste auch schon mal mit hoch 
und ja WB Weg wäre auch mal wieder nett

@Laerry lass ich mal so gelten, zumindest das Tal stimmt


----------



## sigggi (10. November 2015)

Bild wieder gelöscht.
Falsches Bild eingestellt


----------



## stonedenture (10. November 2015)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> @rmfausi ne ganz andere Ecke, aber da biste auch schon mal mit hoch
> und ja WB Weg wäre auch mal wieder nett
> 
> @Laerry lass ich mal so gelten, zumindest das Tal stimmt


Bildbaum links runter


----------



## Laerry (11. November 2015)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> @rmfausi ne ganz andere Ecke, aber da biste auch schon mal mit hoch
> und ja WB Weg wäre auch mal wieder nett
> 
> @Laerry lass ich mal so gelten, zumindest das Tal stimmt



Wuhu!

Welcher Weg es genau ist, sieht man ja an der Markierung  Oder hat der noch nen speziellen Namen?


----------



## Thebike69 (15. November 2015)

Tach,
möchte nächsten Samstag 21.11 um Birkweiler biken. Kann mir jemand gute Touren empfehlen oder Tipps zum Downloaden von Touren?!?!
Gruß
Mike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Irie Guide (16. November 2015)

Heidelberg, Königsstuhl aka KS


----------



## scylla (18. November 2015)

dunkel und kehrig in der Pfalz


----------



## Irie Guide (23. November 2015)

Sonnenstrahlen, Schnee und ein gemütlicher Trail zum Eckkopf hoch.



 .


----------



## Merethrond (23. November 2015)

Gestern auf dem Weinbiet. 
Hat Spaß gemacht.


----------



## Laerry (23. November 2015)

War grad oben, ist leider schon wieder fast alles weggetaut.


----------



## Jesh (24. November 2015)




----------



## Egon_Hinkel (25. November 2015)

Ein paar Handybilder von gestern. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I8200N mit Tapatalk


----------



## Jesh (25. November 2015)

Egon_Hinkel schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 439592Anhang anzeigen 439593Anhang anzeigen 439594Anhang anzeigen 439595
> Ein paar Handybilder von gestern.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I8200N mit Tapatalk


Ludwigsturm


----------



## Egon_Hinkel (25. November 2015)

Jop, und Schänzelturm + Kesselberg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jesh (25. November 2015)

Egon_Hinkel schrieb:


> Jop, und Schänzelturm + Kesselberg


Ach stimmt, dein Rad steht da vor diesen Opferschalen oder?


----------



## Egon_Hinkel (25. November 2015)

Ja genau, das erste Bild ist vom Schänzelturm runter, momentan liegt wohl noch mehr Schnee oben.


----------



## Jesh (26. November 2015)




----------



## Fibbs79 (27. November 2015)

Raus aus dem Alltsgsgrau (Nebel) war heute das Motto.


----------



## Optimizer (27. November 2015)

Ist das erste an der Knurrenhalde?


----------



## Fibbs79 (27. November 2015)

Keine Ahnung wie der Aussichtspunkt heißt...  befindet sich vor dem Hermersbergerhof auf der rechten Seite


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Irie Guide (27. November 2015)




----------



## Jesh (27. November 2015)

Irie Guide schrieb:


>


Hammer Bild!!!!


----------



## A7XFreak (27. November 2015)

Auf dem Turm war ich heute morgen zum Sonnenaufgang. Da waren schon Fatbike Spuren im Schnee


----------



## Fibbs79 (27. November 2015)

A7XFreak schrieb:


> Auf dem Turm war ich heute morgen zum Sonnenaufgang. Da waren schon Fatbike Spuren im Schnee



Glaub das war eher eine Crossmaschine,  dem Profil nach zu urteilen.


----------



## Egon_Hinkel (28. November 2015)

Gesendet von meinem GT-I8200N mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kelme (28. November 2015)

Da ich der Meinung war, dieses Jahr zu selten dort gewesen zu sein, ging es herbstlich zum Drachenfels.




Nach Esthal rüber_3 by kelme_sis, auf Flickr




Südfelsen by kelme_sis, auf Flickr

Denkt nicht mal drüber nach. Der Einstieg geht einfach nicht.



Denkt nicht mal drüber nach by kelme_sis, auf Flickr


----------



## Joshua60 (29. November 2015)

Vor 20 Tagen war es noch 20°C wärmer 




KS 151128_1412 1°C by JoshuaXo, auf Flickr


----------



## Teufelstisch (29. November 2015)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Ist das erste an der Knurrenhalde?



Nach meiner amtl. Topokarte heißt die Kante südlich vom Hermersbergerhof "Rauschenhalde" (gelegen an den Markierungen rot-weiß / blaues Kreuz). Ne Knurrenhalde hat es nordwestlich vom Jüngstberg bei Bruchweiler-Bärenbach.


----------



## aju (29. November 2015)

Kelme schrieb:


> ...
> Denkt nicht mal drüber nach. Der Einstieg geht einfach nicht.
> 
> 
> ...



Bei solchen Aussagen muss ich leider erst recht darüber nachdenken... Hast Du auch ein Foto vom Einstieg? Aber, eigentlich muss man ja selber davor stehen - ist das am Drachenfels zwischen Saupferch und Lambertskreuz in der Nähe von Bad Dürkheim? Gerne auch pn.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (29. November 2015)

aju schrieb:


> Bei solchen Aussagen muss ich leider erst recht darüber nachdenken... Hast Du auch ein Foto vom Einstieg? Aber, eigentlich muss man ja selber davor stehen - ist das am Drachenfels zwischen Saupferch und Lambertskreuz in der Nähe von Bad Dürkheim? Gerne auch pn.


wenn es dort ist wo ich denke und ich das richtig in Erinnerung habe ist es oben einfach nur sch... eng
da gibt es keinen Platz für den Lenker
aber ich komme gerne mit und lasse mich von Gegenteil überzeugen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (29. November 2015)

Also vom oberen Ende der auf dem letzten Bild in Richtung Ausstieg (oder die Einstieg, wenn man von oben kommt), sieht es so aus:




Treppeneinstieg Mitte by kelme_sis, auf Flickr

Dann noch mal weiter nach oben schaut das so aus:




Treppeneinstieg oben by kelme_sis, auf Flickr

Die Tritte für die Füße kommen rechts im Bild die Wand herunter. Der Spalt zwischen den Blöcken verjüngt sich nach hinten hin immer weiter.


----------



## Teufelstisch (29. November 2015)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> wenn es dort ist wo ich denke und ich das richtig in Erinnerung habe ist es oben einfach nur sch... eng
> da gibt es keinen Platz für den Lenker
> aber ich komme gerne mit und lasse mich von Gegenteil überzeugen



Und gleich noch den Rettungshubschrauber mit Sanitätern, Notarzt und dem Kamerateam von "Jackass" einfliegen lassen... 

Und warum kommt mir bei Sachen dieser Art eigentlich so oft der Name "Darwin" in den Sinn...!?


----------



## Haardtfahrer (29. November 2015)

Ihr seid so negativ! Sicher geht das! Der Lenker muss bloß mit dem Rahmen parallel gestellt werden. Evtl. im mittleren Teil noch die Kurbeln abnehmen! 

Alle sagten, es geht nicht ...


----------



## Bjoern_U. (29. November 2015)

Teufelstisch schrieb:


> Und gleich noch den Rettungshubschrauber mit Sanitätern, Notarzt und dem Kamerateam von "Jackass" einfliegen lassen...
> 
> Und warum kommt mir bei Sachen dieser Art eigentlich so oft der Name "Darwin" in den Sinn...!?


im Gegensatz zu den oft .... äh unüberlegten Sachen die die bei Jackass gedreht haben, gehen Fahrer wie Aju, Radde o.ä. durchaus sehr überlegt an so eine Sache heran. Das sieht für Außenstehende oft spektakulärer aus als es ist. 
IMHO ist eine große Hauptstraße bei Feierabendverkehr zu überqueren deutlich gefährlicher 

Btw. Rettungshubschrauber fällt dort aus, da ist nirgends Platz zum landen und auch abseilen fällt wohl aufgrund des Baumbestands aus. Bis zur nächsten Stelle wo man mit einem Rettungswagen hinkommt, ist es aber nur ~1km oder eben ganz hoch tragen und dort per Winde bergen.....


----------



## Optimizer (29. November 2015)

EInfach da anfangen, wo es für den Lenker breit genug ist...


----------



## Teufelstisch (29. November 2015)

Der Hubschrauber war rhetorisches Mittel zur Vernküpfung mit dem Kamerateam.

Neenee, die Leutchen von Jackass haben nur 'nen ahnungslosen Eindruck gemacht. Die wussten aber genau, was sie taten - sonst hätte sie Darwin viel früher ereilt.  Eine Straße überquert man in der Regel auch nur, wenn man muss. Und dass ist auch bei offenen Augen keine gefährliche Sache. Sowas hier MUSS man aber nicht. Da geht's doch nur um Spaß, Adrenalin - und das Ego mit anschließendem Rumgepose nach dem Motto "guckt, was ich für ein Held bin"!  Aus dem Alter sollte man eigentlich aber irgendwann auch mal raus sein - aber grade bei MTB'ern ist sowas interessanterweise bis ins "höhere Alter" anzutreffen. Aber man hat ja Helm und Protektoren an. Falls es dann mal nicht klappt, kann man dann wenigstens noch zur "Szene" gehörende Röntgenaufnahmen von Knochenbrüchen / "Kriegsverletzungen" posten...! 

Aber wie ich schrieb - soll jeder so machen, wie er es für richtig hält! Darwin erledigt den Rest.


----------



## Haardtfahrer (29. November 2015)

@Optimizer : Einfache Lösungen sind auf den zweiten Blick immer ein wenig Beschiss!


----------



## Bjoern_U. (29. November 2015)

Teufelstisch schrieb:


> Der Hubschrauber war rhetorisches Mittel zur Vernküpfung mit dem Kamerateam.
> 
> Neenee, die Leutchen von Jackass haben nur 'nen ahnungslosen Eindruck gemacht. Die wussten aber genau, was sie taten - sonst hätte sie Darwin viel früher ereilt.  Eine Straße überquert man in der Regel auch nur, wenn man muss. Und dass ist auch bei offenen Augen keine gefährliche Sache. Sowas hier MUSS man aber nicht. Da geht's doch nur um Spaß, Adrenalin - und das Ego mit anschließendem Rumgepose nach dem Motto "guckt, was ich für ein Held bin"!  Aus dem Alter sollte man eigentlich aber irgendwann auch mal raus sein - aber grade bei MTB'ern ist sowas interessanterweise bis ins "höhere Alter" anzutreffen. Aber man hat ja Helm und Protekoren an. Falls es dann mal nicht klappt, kann man dann wenigstens noch zur "Szene" gehörende Röntgenaufnahmen von Knochenbrüchen / "Kriegsverletzungen" posten...!
> 
> Aber wie ich schrieb - soll jeder so machen, wie er es für richtig hält! Darwin erledigt den Rest.


Darwin sortiert aber auch die Zögerlichen und Schwachen aus 
und warum zum Teufel soll man sich das mit dem Spaß, Adrenalin und das Ding mit dem Ego nicht bis ins (hohe) Alter behalten ?
Der Alltag ist grau genug.
Man sollte eben nur wissen wo die eigenen Grenzen sind.




Optimizer schrieb:


> EInfach da anfangen, wo es für den Lenker breit genug ist...


das wäre auf der Treppe....


----------



## Teufelstisch (29. November 2015)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> Darwin sortiert aber auch die Zögerlichen und Schwachen aus



Das stimmt so pauschal nicht. In dem konkreten Fall müsste der MTB'er schon in einer echten Bedrohungslage; z. B. auf der Flucht vor einer Gruppe Walking-Dead-PWV-Zombies, Wölfen oder Wildschweinen sein - um mit seinen Fahrtechnik-Fähigkeiten einen Pluspunkt zu erreichen.  Imponiergehabe mag im darwin'schen Sinne sicher auch wichtig für die Fortpflanzung sein - ich weiß aber nicht, ob sich sonderlich viele Weibchen davon beeindrucken lassen!? Ich lese hier dagegen sehr oft von vielen gebundenen Mannsbildern, dass "ihre Regierung" mal wieder ihren Antrag auf die nötige Dosis Spaß nicht genehmigt habe...! 



> und warum zum Teufel soll man sich das mit dem Spaß, Adrenalin und das Ding mit dem Ego nicht bis ins (hohe) Alter behalten ?
> Der Alltag ist grau genug.



"Work hard, play hard". Viele neigen grade Aufgrund des zunehmend graueren und öderen Alltags (vorwiegend im oftmals stocksteifen Beruf) dann in der Freizeit zu Überkompensationen. "Anzug aus - MTB-Kluft an". Anstatt vielleicht mit etwas Weitsicht auch ein wenig daran zu arbeiten, diesen grausigen Alltag eben strukturell weniger grau zu gestalten. 



> Man sollte eben nur wissen wo die eigenen Grenzen sind.



Durchaus. Dieser Wissenserwerb kann aber im Zweifelsfalle eben auch: ziemlich weh tun...! Je schmerzhafter die Lektion...!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AlexMC (29. November 2015)

Man sollte schon nicht vergessen, daß je nach Skills die Sachen, die einem ganz schlimm erscheinen für einen anderen nicht mehr wie einen nette Aufwärmübung sind. 
Und gerade die Leute, die sich die Skills erworben haben, pflegen meist ihre Grenzen recht genau einzuschätzen, sonst wären sie nicht soweit gekommen.


----------



## Teufelstisch (30. November 2015)

Chancen auf die Auszeichnung "beliebtester User" brauche ich mir ob meiner scheinbar gänzlich unbeliebten "Ketzereien" hier wohl keine mehr zu machen. Egal, zu was ich hier in diesem Forum auch schreibe - die Contra-Antwort darauf erhält pauschal zig "Daumen"...!  Aber mit meiner Rolle als Antagonist kann ich hier inzwischen auch sehr gut leben!  



AlexMC schrieb:


> Man sollte schon nicht vergessen, daß je nach Skills die Sachen, die einem ganz schlimm erscheinen für einen anderen nicht mehr wie einen nette Aufwärmübung sind. Und gerade die Leute, die sich die Skills erworben haben, pflegen meist ihre Grenzen recht genau einzuschätzen, sonst wären sie nicht soweit gekommen.



Was nichts daran ändert, dass es in erster Linie meist vollkommen sinnfreie und nun einmal objektiv gefährliche (bis hirnrissige) Aktionen mit hohem Verletzungspotenzial sind (von denen die liebenden Partnerinnen / Ehefrauen am besten ja meist besser nix mitkriegen). Und auf dem Weg, sich diese "Skills" anzueignen und sich an die "Grenzen" ranzuwagen, haben sich nicht wenige auch oft genug auf die Schnauze gelegt - und ein paar gebrochene Knochen und Narben gesammelt.

Bei Events wie dem Gäsbock wird dann wieder über die "Nixkönner" hergezogen, die den Verkehr aufhalten, weil sie lieber mal an ner Stelle absteigen - als mit ihrem "Können" zu posen!

Meinetwegen - wer diese Form von Ausgleich braucht, soll ihn sich gönnen...! Was einen nicht umbringt,...?!


----------



## Optimizer (30. November 2015)

Damit's hier nicht zu schnell offtopic wird:


----------



## AlexMC (30. November 2015)

Teufelstisch schrieb:


> Was nichts daran ändert, dass es in erster Linie meist vollkommen sinnfreie und nun einmal objektiv gefährliche (bis hirnrissige) Aktionen mit hohem Verletzungspotenzial sind.



Genaugenommen ist die ganze Herumfahrerei auf Trails auch vollkommen sinnfrei, wo es doch so schöne Forstwege gibt, nicht umsonst wurde bei uns im Ländle die 2m-Regel für den Selbstschutz der Radfahrer damals erfolgreich eingeführt 

Und psst, es gibt auch Menschen, die klettern auf ganz hohe Berge, manche springen auch, nur von einem dünnen Stück Stoff getragen, von Flugzeugen oder sogar Gebäuden, Verrückte allesamt...


----------



## scylla (30. November 2015)

Ihr macht euch aber viele Sorgen um den guten aju, ist ja richtig süß. Ich glaub ihr kennt ihn nicht 

@Optimizer
du hast das lila Rad eher für dich zusammengeschraubt, oder? Doch manchmal Bock auf Federung?  "Schatz, ich muss mal schnell dein Rad Gassi führen... "
Rettungsheli alarmiert und Stahltreppe gefahren?


----------



## Irie Guide (3. Dezember 2015)

Neulich im Wald.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Laerry (3. Dezember 2015)

Ecki Richtung Wachrem?


----------



## Irie Guide (3. Dezember 2015)

Laerry schrieb:


> Ecki Richtung Wachrem?


jawoll


----------



## Laerry (5. Dezember 2015)

Zu früh wach heute morgen...Bilder wie immer in gewohnt schlechter Qualität:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Bekannter Ausblick.





Wer kennts?


----------



## Optimizer (5. Dezember 2015)

Herrliches Wetter heute....kein Wunder am GlobalFatbikeDay:


----------



## Irie Guide (5. Dezember 2015)

Laerry schrieb:


> Zu früh wach heute morgen...Bilder wie immer in gewohnt schlechter Qualität:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das erste Bild ist an der Michaelskapelle geschoßen oder?


----------



## AlexMC (5. Dezember 2015)

Auch mal wieder rübergemacht, ein paar Spitzkehren fahren 

Und die Umbauten am Bike testen: die Zee bremst, der Baron grippt und macht den Uphill noch gemütlicher, der Prologo-Sattel  sattelt - passt.







































Dezember, 17.00 Uhr


----------



## Laerry (5. Dezember 2015)

Irie Guide schrieb:


> Das erste Bild ist an der Michaelskapelle geschoßen oder?



Jopp!


----------



## Merethrond (6. Dezember 2015)

Geniales Wetter. Geniale Trails. Gelungener Start in den Tag.


----------



## Jesh (6. Dezember 2015)




----------



## Irie Guide (6. Dezember 2015)

Heute, irgendwo im Tal vor Wachenheim.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bjoern_U. (6. Dezember 2015)

Irie Guide schrieb:


> Heute, irgendwo im Tal vor Wachenheim.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 442354


nicht irgendwo sondern im Poppental


----------



## lomo (6. Dezember 2015)

Heute im Revier unterwegs




R-Bock_01 by *lomo*, auf Flickr




R-Bock_04 by *lomo*, auf Flickr


----------



## Kelme (6. Dezember 2015)

Passt gerade 




Rehbockweg by kelme_sis, auf Flickr


----------



## Schuffa87 (7. Dezember 2015)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Herrliches Wetter heute....kein Wunder am GlobalFatbikeDay:



Das rechts ist doch der Mario? Dann entstand das Bild bestimmt irgendwo bei Dahn?!?

Gruß
Schuffa87


----------



## Optimizer (7. Dezember 2015)

Das Bild ist bei Lemberg entstanden. Das rechts ist der Mario.


----------



## Schuffa87 (7. Dezember 2015)

Naja fast. 

Die paar Kilometer


----------



## Waldfabi (7. Dezember 2015)

Das hier ist aus der Dahner Ecke! Sieht man doch:
weniger Geländer und mehr Mädels  !


----------



## Optimizer (7. Dezember 2015)

Waldfabi schrieb:


> Das hier ist aus der Dahner Ecke! Sieht man doch:
> weniger Geländer und mehr Mädels  !


Ach....daher auch: "Jungfernsprung"


----------



## Fibbs79 (7. Dezember 2015)

Ich dachte bei "weniger Geländer" an dieses Schild:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AlexMC (7. Dezember 2015)

wobei Rentnerpfad-Friedhof ja schon etwas böse ist


----------



## Waldfabi (7. Dezember 2015)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Ach....daher auch: "Jungfernsprung"


Naja, mit Jungfern-sprung....

Ich glaub da sind wir zu spät dran


----------



## emek (7. Dezember 2015)

Weisser Stein.


----------



## sp00n82 (7. Dezember 2015)

Bwaaak. Gelbes X nehme ich an? Sieht ja schlimmer aus als auf dem Königstuhl gerade.


----------



## rmfausi (7. Dezember 2015)

Ja, kann ich auch so bestätigen. Ist aber nur der erste Abschnitt so mappelig, danach (Hohlweg) gehts normal weiter. Das war jedenfalls gestern so als ich das gelbe X gefahren bin. Gruß rmfausi


----------



## emek (8. Dezember 2015)

Ja, gelbes X . Foto ist bissl unterhalb vom Weisser Stein. Auch das hier. Die gute alte Schauenburg bei Dossenheim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tenecius (8. Dezember 2015)

Hab hier auch mal ein Bild von der Hohe Loog auf die Kalmit. War Anfang November und verdammt neblig 





und weil wir es schon lange nicht mehr gehabt haben, mal ein Video

Ist vor ein paar Tagen von der Hohe Loog in Richtung Neustadt (über den Treppenweg) entstanden.


----------



## NewK (10. Dezember 2015)

Biste da mit dem Lenker oder Arm/Ellenbogen am Baum hängen geblieben 
Langsam fährst du auch nicht gerne, was?!


----------



## Jesh (11. Dezember 2015)

Leider nicht die richtige Kamera dabei gehabt


----------



## Radde (11. Dezember 2015)

Inversion4 



Inversion3



Inversion2


----------



## Akai40 (12. Dezember 2015)

@Radde War das letzten Dienstag? Genau so sah es auch nordwestlich von Kaiserslautern aus, hatte zum Glück die Gopro dabei  Gab ein paar schöne Fotos und ein 8 Min Video für einen Zeitrafferclip, zu sehen ab 0:13


----------



## Radde (12. Dezember 2015)

Das war gestern, hab aber von nem Wanderer gehört, dass der Nebel Dienstags so hoch war, dass das Schloss nicht sichtbar war.

Nettes video, der leopard passt auch.


----------



## Akai40 (12. Dezember 2015)

Vielen Dank  Also hier ging eigentlich ab 14 Uhr, die Aufnahme wurde auf ca. 350 m Höhe gemacht


----------



## Jesh (12. Dezember 2015)

Super Video!


----------



## Tenecius (14. Dezember 2015)

NewK schrieb:


> Biste da mit dem Lenker oder Arm/Ellenbogen am Baum hängen geblieben
> Langsam fährst du auch nicht gerne, was?!


Ja, so ein klein bissl bin ich mit der Hand hängen geblieben...
Naja, solange niemand unterwegs ist kann man ja ein wenig seine Grenze erweitern 


Ich freue mich schon riesig drauf, dass es wieder wie im Bild(Hohe Loog letzten Jahres) aussieht. Mal hoffen, dass dieses Jahr die Zeit zum schneebiken/rodeln länger ist :/


----------



## rmfausi (18. Dezember 2015)

Heute auf dem Stabenberg.






Gruß rmfausi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AlexMC (18. Dezember 2015)

Fortsetzung der Tour von Post 9174





Bei Spitzkehren mit nassem Laub hilft auch der Baron nicht immer...:









Spielsteine:













Fahrbar ?		- die erste kleinere Stufe ganz oben definitiv, in der Mitte wohl auch, wenn man darauf steht bei einem Fehler etliche Meter in die Botanik zu fallen 













Des Nachts, also um 17.30 





Spitzkehren-Nightride zum Schluß:





Getroffen unterwegs: 0 Mountainbiker, 0 Wanderer

Irgendwo weiter unten haben sie nur den halben Wald abgesägt...

Und die mühevolle Arbeit eines Stöckchenlegers unterhalb Bild 7 habe ich wieder zunichte gemacht


----------



## Fibbs79 (18. Dezember 2015)

Eine meiner Lieblingsstrecken


----------



## AlexMC (18. Dezember 2015)

Kann ich gut verstehen, allerdings muß man da ziemlich viel hochschieben...aber es lohnt sich


----------



## Optimizer (19. Dezember 2015)

Ich hatte zwei schlechte Wochen hinter mir....nur Überstunden, Überstunden, Überstunden und keine Zeit zum Biken.
Heut morgen einfach den Rucksack gepackt, Stativ und Kamera mitgenommen und am Lieblingsspielplatz ein paar Clips gedreht.
Befreiend!!


----------



## lomo (19. Dezember 2015)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Ich hatte zwei schlechte Wochen hinter mir....nur Überstunden, Überstunden, Überstunden und keine Zeit zum Biken.
> Heut morgen einfach den Rucksack gepackt, Stativ und Kamera mitgenommen und am Lieblingsspielplatz ein paar Clips gedreht.
> Befreiend!!



Bin auf das Ergebnis gespannt


----------



## Optimizer (19. Dezember 2015)

lomo schrieb:


> Bin auf das Ergebnis gespannt


Her ma uff....


----------



## lomo (19. Dezember 2015)




----------



## Optimizer (20. Dezember 2015)

Ich habs in die Auswahl zum Foto des Tages geschafft! Würde mich über ein paar Sternchen sehr freuen:


----------



## radon-biker-qlt (20. Dezember 2015)

AlexMC schrieb:


> Fortsetzung der Tour von Post 9174
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hi,

hast Du einen GPS-Track zu der Tour?
Oder gibt es einen im Netz?
Wo ist das überhaupt?

Vielen Dank

Gruss

Schöne Weihnachten und guten rutsch!

www.trailbomber.de


PS.: Tolle Bilder übrigens!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Merethrond (20. Dezember 2015)

Im Frühtau zu Berge ....


----------



## Fibbs79 (21. Dezember 2015)

Bei herrlichem Frühlingswetter gestern losgezogen:


----------



## black soul (21. Dezember 2015)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Her ma uff....


sehr gelungenes video.


----------



## <NoFear> (21. Dezember 2015)

... ehrliche Ansage!


----------



## lomo (21. Dezember 2015)

<NoFear> schrieb:


> ... ehrliche Ansage!



<NoFear>


----------



## AlexMC (21. Dezember 2015)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Bei herrlichem Frühlingswetter gestern losgezogen:


 
bei 1:38 eine der vielen möglichen Linien


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steffenhummel (21. Dezember 2015)

Nach langer Zeit auch mal wieder was von mir. Vor eineinhalb Wochen hat es mal wieder perfekt gepasst, das Hambacher Schloss vor der zugenebelten Rheinebene.


----------



## Irie Guide (21. Dezember 2015)




----------



## Fibbs79 (21. Dezember 2015)

War heute auf der 21 Richtung Hinterweidenthal unterwegs 




Der Ausblick am Trifelsblick war heute astrein:


----------



## Schuffa87 (21. Dezember 2015)

Schöne Bilder Fibbs. Un Immer ä Dos brauni Brieh debei.


----------



## Fibbs79 (21. Dezember 2015)

Schuffa87 schrieb:


> Schöne Bilder Fibbs. Un Immer ä Dos brauni Brieh debei.



oder 2, 3....


----------



## Jesh (22. Dezember 2015)

steffenhummel schrieb:


> Nach langer Zeit auch mal wieder was von mir. Vor eineinhalb Wochen hat es mal wieder perfekt gepasst, das Hambacher Schloss vor der zugenebelten Rheinebene.


Wie lange hast du denn da belichtet?


----------



## steffenhummel (22. Dezember 2015)

Jesh schrieb:


> Wie lange hast du denn da belichtet?



Müssten knapp 8 Sekunden gewesen.


----------



## Optimizer (23. Dezember 2015)

Ich wünsch euch schon mal Frohe Weihnachten mit einem bisschen Pfad-Kultur:


----------



## Jesh (23. Dezember 2015)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Ich wünsch euch schon mal Frohe Weihnachten mit einem bisschen Pfad-Kultur:


Wünsch ich dir auch!


----------



## Radde (24. Dezember 2015)

2 Herbsttage in der Dahner Gegend - am zweitem Tag dann ein wenig gefilmt.

Wünsch erholsame Feiertage

(das mtb-news videoalbum versaut grad den Ton, wird irgendwann mal nachgereicht.)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klickgrind32 (24. Dezember 2015)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Her ma uff....



Wahnsinn, was zwei bikelose Wochen ausmachen...


----------



## AlexMC (26. Dezember 2015)

Mit den Massen auf die Loog und fast alleine wieder runter


----------



## Haardtrocker (26. Dezember 2015)

Etwas Trailkultur am Felsenmeer ...


----------



## Fibbs79 (26. Dezember 2015)

Nightride:


----------



## Bjoern_U. (27. Dezember 2015)

Lieblingshometrailtreppe


----------



## lomo (27. Dezember 2015)

AlexMC schrieb:


> Mit den Massen auf die Loog und fast alleine wieder runter



Die richtige Linie gewählt


----------



## Laerry (28. Dezember 2015)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> Lieblingshometrailtreppe



Erinnert mich iwie an den Krimhildenstuhl in Derkem.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (28. Dezember 2015)

Laerry schrieb:


> Erinnert mich iwie an den Krimhildenstuhl in Derkem.


riiiichtig


----------



## Laerry (28. Dezember 2015)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> riiiichtig




Da war ich vor 2 Tagen das erste mal, bin vorher immer Richtung KWH und Sonnenwende runter. Finde beide Wege gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## madmike85 (28. Dezember 2015)

Bei schönstem Wetter ne Runde gedreht


----------



## Fibbs79 (28. Dezember 2015)

Seit Ewigkeiten nicht mehr auf dem ewigen Pfad unterwegs gewesen:




Trail vom Holländer Klotz zum Luitpoldturm (ohne Worte)


 

Nach getaner Arbeit 


 

Heute ohne Besteigung (des Luitpoldturmes)


 

Auf meiner Lieblingsabfahrt noch schnell nen Zwischenstop eingelegt


 

Geniales Wetter & (fast) geniale Tour


----------



## guru39 (28. Dezember 2015)

Vorhin aufm KS.


----------



## lomo (28. Dezember 2015)

Heute unterwegs




FA_1201 by *lomo*, auf Flickr




FA_1203 by *lomo*, auf Flickr




FA_1204 by *lomo*, auf Flickr


----------



## Optimizer (29. Dezember 2015)

Gestern ne Explorations-Tour gemacht und mal wieder über den (Pfälzer) Tellerand geschaut:


----------



## Egon_Hinkel (29. Dezember 2015)

madmike85 schrieb:


> Bei schönstem Wetter ne Runde gedreht


Aufem Wetterkreuz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (29. Dezember 2015)

Nochmal ein schönes ToÜrchen gemacht heute:




hu_1 by *lomo*, auf Flickr




hu_3 by *lomo*, auf Flickr




hu_5 by *lomo*, auf Flickr




hu_7 by *lomo*, auf Flickr

Danke @roeb


----------



## Bjoern_U. (29. Dezember 2015)

wo gibt es den Saumagen mit Rotkraut und Knödel ? *sabber*


----------



## lomo (29. Dezember 2015)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> wo gibt es den Saumagen mit Rotkraut und Knödel ? *sabber*



Lambi!


----------



## Bjoern_U. (29. Dezember 2015)

lomo schrieb:


> Lambi!


waaaas !!!!!
und warum bekomm ich den da immer nur mit Sauerkraut und Brot....


----------



## lomo (29. Dezember 2015)

Keschdesaumaache mit Rotkraut und Knepp!
Stand heute auf der Karte


----------



## Fibbs79 (29. Dezember 2015)

Da kommt man heim von einer Tour, schiebt Kohldampf, und muss sich diese Bilder anschauen 

Weiter so 

Edith: mal schauen was der Kühlschrank zu bieten hat


----------



## Kelme (29. Dezember 2015)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> ...
> Edith: mal schauen was der Kühlschrank zu bieten hat


Rot-Weiss


----------



## lomo (29. Dezember 2015)

Kelme schrieb:


> Rot-Weiss



Hast du Rotwein im Kühlschrank?
Bei mir im Kühlschrank sieht es ungefähr so aus ...




Spanien_Koffer by *lomo*, auf Flickr


----------



## Irie Guide (29. Dezember 2015)

guru39 schrieb:


> Vorhin aufm KS.


brutales bild!


----------



## guru39 (30. Dezember 2015)

THX


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Optimizer (30. Dezember 2015)

Ich verabschiede mich für dieses Jahr mit diesen farbenfrohen Bildern von vorgestern (als der Rücken noch ok war) und wünsche Euch allen ein Gutes Reinkommen ins Neue Jahr!!!


----------



## s1monster (30. Dezember 2015)

Heute ging es rauf aufs Rad. Hatte so Bock auf die alte Heimat, die Trails, die Gegend. Also mit dem Zug nach Mannheim gefahren und von hier aus am Neckar, bzw. im Neckar 












entlang nach Schriesheim. Hier ging es über die Rampen hinauf in die Weinberge 






Dann das gelbe Kreuz entlang bis zum weißen Stein. Bitterkalt war es hier oben, deshalb erstmal nen lecker heißen Tee und ein Brötchen. Brotzeit.






Zu Weihnachten gab es Ion Knieprotektoren und nen Evoc. Dies hatte zur Folge das der Finger nicht allzuoft auf der Bremse war. Hammer. Kurz noch am Steinbruch gehalten






bevor es dann wieder über Ladenburg











zurück nach Mannheim in den Zug ging. 

Was ein schöner Tagestrip zum Jahresende!

Euch allen nen guten Rutsch!


----------



## Laerry (30. Dezember 2015)

Eine alte Bekannte, endlich mal gefahren. Eigentlich halb so wild.


----------



## Jesh (30. Dezember 2015)

s1monster schrieb:


> Heute ging es rauf aufs Rad. Hatte so Bock auf die alte Heimat, die Trails, die Gegend. Also mit dem Zug nach Mannheim gefahren und von hier aus am Neckar, bzw. im Neckar
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Geiles Bike!! Dir auch nen guten rutsch


----------



## Pfalz-freeride (30. Dezember 2015)

Abgefahrenes Licht heute am Almersberg



 


 

Gegen die Kälte brannte am Kirschfels ein hübsches Boulderfeuer


----------



## samafa (31. Dezember 2015)

Eine der wenigen Touren ,die ich für dieses Jahr gemacht habe, führte mich an den Schwabfels. Anscheind ware er mal ein schöner Aussichtspunkt. 
Viel sieht man nicht mehr. Wenn man vielleicht den Nadelbaum (mitte im Bild) opfern würde, wäre das schon von Aussichtsvorteil.

Die Bildqualität ist nicht die beste, Handyknipse:






Schwabfels auf dem Wackenkopf 
(49°15'01.6"N, 7°42'09.0"E)


----------



## Kelme (31. Dezember 2015)

Die Zentrale des Gäsbocklandes unter einer leichten Wolkenschicht. Vom Wildsaufelsen (= schöne Aussicht = Wellenliegen = Sonder-VP) in Richtung "das Tal hinne naus" fotografiert.




Lambrecht unter dem Dunst by kelme_sis, auf Flickr


----------



## Fibbs79 (1. Januar 2016)

Ein frohes neues Jahr mit allzeit perfektem Trail unter den Stollen wünscht Euch Fibbs.

Mit Bildern werdet ihr leider nicht verschon im neuen Jahr


----------



## Jesh (1. Januar 2016)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Ein frohes neues Jahr mit allzeit perfektem Trail unter den Stollen wünscht Euch Fibbs.
> 
> Mit Bildern werdet ihr leider nicht verschon im neuen Jahr


Dir auch! Wo is der See?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (1. Januar 2016)

Ich glaube ich kenne ihn.... Im hinteren Tal gibt es ne Quelle?


----------



## delphi1507 (1. Januar 2016)

Bei Hauenstein paddelweiher an der queich?


----------



## orangerauch (1. Januar 2016)

deucht mir auch so...


----------



## 3 Steps Ahead (1. Januar 2016)

Hier die gesuchte Quelle


----------



## delphi1507 (1. Januar 2016)

Da hab ich mit meiner Tochter Frösche gefangen und ein kleine Blindschleiche vor den übrigen nicht gerade zimperlichen Kindern gerettet....


----------



## I3uchi (1. Januar 2016)

Aufgenommen am Montag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (1. Januar 2016)

Von heute ... eingängig.




HU_16-001 by *lomo*, auf Flickr




HU_16-003 by *lomo*, auf Flickr




HU_16-004 by *lomo*, auf Flickr

Sach ma @fibbs, sind deine Bilder "out of the cam"?


----------



## Fibbs79 (1. Januar 2016)

lomo schrieb:


> Sach ma @fibbs, sind deine Bilder "out of the cam"?



Geringfügig nachbearbeitet


----------



## Kelme (1. Januar 2016)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Geringfügig nachbearbeitet


Er hat die Coladose raus retouchiert


----------



## steffenhummel (3. Januar 2016)

Wieder einmal nachts unterwegs gewesen. Trifels, Anebos und Münz.


----------



## Kelme (3. Januar 2016)

@steffenhummel : Ist das vom Slevogtfelsen aus fotografiert?


----------



## steffenhummel (3. Januar 2016)

Kelme schrieb:


> @steffenhummel : Ist das vom Slevogtfelsen aus fotografiert?


Ja genau, sehr gut erkannt


----------



## Kelme (3. Januar 2016)

steffenhummel schrieb:


> Ja genau, sehr gut erkannt


Naja, wenn du "sowas" schon in der Sammlung hast, ist es eher leicht 




Meine Frauen mit Aussicht_2 by kelme_sis, auf Flickr


----------



## Optimizer (3. Januar 2016)

Rund um Ruppertsweiler mit dem kleinen Kameramann:


----------



## emek (3. Januar 2016)

Hoffentlich hattet ihr alle einen guten Rutsch....LG emek


----------



## Jesh (3. Januar 2016)

Geil!! Wo is der Trail? Da muss ich hin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 3 Steps Ahead (3. Januar 2016)

Jesh schrieb:


> Geil!! Wo is der Trail? Da muss ich hin


Zum aufräumen?


----------



## Fibbs79 (8. Januar 2016)

Hab gestern und heute mal schnell die Trockenphase ausgenutzt:


----------



## Bjoern_U. (8. Januar 2016)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Hab gestern und heute mal schnell die Trockenphase ausgenutzt:


oh, (auch) mal wieder fatfrei unterwegs !


----------



## Irie Guide (9. Januar 2016)

Mystic moments .
Gestern auf dem Trail in Richtung Rietburg.


----------



## Fibbs79 (9. Januar 2016)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> oh, (auch) mal wieder fatfrei unterwegs !



.... und ich dachte schon es wird wieder ne Cola-Dose vermisst 

.....das Dicke benötigt ne kleine Reparatur


----------



## sp00n82 (9. Januar 2016)

Irie Guide schrieb:


> Mystic moments .
> Gestern auf dem Trail in Richtung Rietburg.Anhang anzeigen 451280


Geiles Foto, aber der Trail sieht da eher aus wie ordentlich gepflegte deutsche Forstraße.


----------



## Irie Guide (9. Januar 2016)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Geiles Foto, aber der Trail sieht da eher aus wie ordentlich gepflegte deutsche Forstraße.


Da gebe ich dir Recht . Der war stellenweise schon wie geleckt.


----------



## Laerry (9. Januar 2016)

Irie Guide schrieb:


> Mystic moments .
> Gestern auf dem Trail in Richtung Rietburg.Anhang anzeigen 451280




Gefällt mir, hat der ne Markierung? Ich bin bisher immer von hinten, also vom Kesselberg kommend, an die Rietburg gefahren.


----------



## Irie Guide (9. Januar 2016)

Laerry schrieb:


> Gefällt mir, hat der ne Markierung? Ich bin bisher immer von hinten, also vom Kesselberg kommend, an die Rietburg gefahren.


Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob der Trail eine Markierung hat. Schau mal auf der Karte, da habe ich ihn dir schwarz markiert.


EDIT: Gerade in einer anderen Karte gesehen, dass die Markierung "der rote Punkt" ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AlexMC (9. Januar 2016)

war etwas frisch heute, aber trotzdem spaßig


----------



## Bjoern_U. (10. Januar 2016)

Samstagsrunde


----------



## Laerry (10. Januar 2016)

Irie Guide schrieb:


> Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob der Trail eine Markierung hat. Schau mal auf der Karte, da habe ich ihn dir schwarz markiert.
> 
> 
> EDIT: Gerade in einer anderen Karte gesehen, dass die Markierung "der rote Punkt" ist.
> ...




Merci! Sowas in die Richtung hab ich vermutet


----------



## steffenhummel (10. Januar 2016)

Eineinhalb Jahre habe ich auf diesen Moment gewartet.


----------



## Radler-01 (11. Januar 2016)

steffenhummel schrieb:


> Eineinhalb Jahre habe ich auf diesen Moment gewartet...




Wer hat Dich in der Zeit mit Essen und Trinken versorgt und wie hast Du in der Zeit die anderen Bilder gemacht ???


----------



## Lindwurm (11. Januar 2016)

Geiles Bild !!
Verneige mich vor deiner Ausdauer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sugarbiker (17. Januar 2016)

bekannter Fels, besch... Bild..........aber gestern erster gewesen !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## IBEX73 (17. Januar 2016)

sugarbiker schrieb:


> bekannter Fels, besch... Bild..........aber gestern erster gewesen !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



DEN Radständer kenne sogar ich....! Sehr schöne Gegend dort ...


----------



## Merethrond (17. Januar 2016)

Nix war's mit Schnee. Aber frisches Grün haben wir gefunden.


----------



## Irie Guide (17. Januar 2016)

Heute war von Sonnenschein und schönstem blauen Himmel, bishin zu Schneegestöber am Lambertskreuz alles dabei.


----------



## Jesh (17. Januar 2016)

Schöne Bilder Irie!


----------



## sp00n82 (17. Januar 2016)

Als heute mal wieder die Sonne rausgelugt hat.


----------



## rmfausi (17. Januar 2016)

Da hattest du mehr Glück als wir. Wir waren auf dem WS nur bei Schneefall oben.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (17. Januar 2016)

von der gestrigen Oischerre Tour











Pfälzer Variante des Gipfel Umtrunks 




uffwärme




Essen ist fertig


----------



## DAKAY (17. Januar 2016)

Ganz schäh klääne Schoppe


----------



## Bjoern_U. (17. Januar 2016)

DAKAY schrieb:


> Ganz schäh klääne Schoppe


ist die unterwegs-Varinate, dafür mit mehr Umdrehungen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (18. Januar 2016)

Nachdem mein Dude mit 3 fachem Speichenbruch Ende des Jahrs 2015 streikte, konnte ich gestern nach erfolgreicher Reparatur endlich meine erste (Fatbike)Tour im Jahre 2016 absolvieren.
Da @steffenhummel sein Fotoequipment nicht dabei hatte  übernehme ich einmal (Qualität wird durch Quantität ersetzt) 





































Sch(n)ee wars!!


----------



## HansDampf89 (19. Januar 2016)

Ab nächsten Monat isses wieder meine Hausrunde


----------



## Schuffa87 (19. Januar 2016)

HansDampf89 schrieb:


> Ab nächsten Monat isses wieder meine Hausrunde


Holsch mich dann grad als ab.


----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (20. Januar 2016)

Meinst dein Rad ist bis dahin fertig


----------



## Fibbs79 (20. Januar 2016)

Schuffa87 schrieb:


> Holsch mich dann grad als ab.



Dein Radl is doch ach kabudd...


----------



## Schuffa87 (20. Januar 2016)

Stimmt. Es Johr isch awwa noch lang


----------



## emek (20. Januar 2016)




----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (20. Januar 2016)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Dein Radl is doch ach kabudd...



Und der Mechaniker nicht der schnellste


----------



## sp00n82 (20. Januar 2016)

Heute war echt wieder super Wetter! Boden schön gefroren und Sonne. Nur meine Trinkblase ist eingefroren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schuffa87 (20. Januar 2016)

Liegt nicht am Mechaniker 
Haibike hat so lange gebraucht um eine gebrochene Schraube zu ersetzen -.- klarer Garantiefall. 

Nun ist sie da und am WE will ich mal wieder eine Runde drehen.

Pfalzwaldgeist. .. Dauß, bisch dus?


----------



## steffenhummel (21. Januar 2016)

@Fibbs79 nachdem ich mich echt geärgert hab die Cam daheim gelassen zu haben bin ich am nächsten Morgen nochmal los. Es fehlen zwar die genialen Wolken die du eingefangen hast, war aber trotzdem schön (+ schön kalt)


----------



## Schuffa87 (21. Januar 2016)

Mir wohnen halt äfach schee.


----------



## Radler-01 (21. Januar 2016)

Schuffa87 schrieb:


> Mir wohnen halt äfach schee.



... bekannt - aber dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen ...


----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (22. Januar 2016)

steffenhummel schrieb:


> @Fibbs79 nachdem ich mich echt geärgert hab die Cam daheim gelassen zu haben bin ich am nächsten Morgen nochmal los. Es fehlen zwar die genialen Wolken die du eingefangen hast, war aber trotzdem schön (+ schön kalt)



Kärschfels esch äfach schee


----------



## OZM (22. Januar 2016)

Nach einem Blick auf die Wetter u Temperaturaussichten haben wir den vielleicht letzten Schnee der Saison genutzt:
Grüße aus dem Schwarzwald




Aufstieg





Aussicht









Gute Wandersleut waren so freundlich und haben mit Stiefeln und Schneeschuhen einen Trail in den Schnee gedrückt.




Abfahrt

mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jesh (22. Januar 2016)

Wow, Traumhaft!!!


----------



## Schuffa87 (22. Januar 2016)

Wo ist das denn genau?


----------



## DonCamilllo (22. Januar 2016)

Noch schnell mit dem Jonas Spreer den Schnee am Königgstuhl aufgewirbelt, bevors schmilzt


----------



## rmfausi (23. Januar 2016)

Du hast aber nur geknipst!  Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Irie Guide (23. Januar 2016)

DonCamilllo schrieb:


> Noch schnell mit dem Jonas Speer den Schnee am Königgstuhl aufgewirbelt, bevors schmilzt



nice!


----------



## Irie Guide (23. Januar 2016)




----------



## AlexMC (23. Januar 2016)

werden Bilder besser, wenn man sie in einem Beitrag mehrfach postet ?


----------



## Irie Guide (23. Januar 2016)

AlexMC schrieb:


> werden Bilder besser, wenn man sie in einem Beitrag mehrfach postet ?


hehe. weiß auch nicht was da los war. jetzt geht es.


----------



## Mausoline (23. Januar 2016)

Schuffa87 schrieb:


> Wo ist das denn genau?



Ich wills auch wissen


----------



## Irie Guide (25. Januar 2016)

Könnt ihr mir sagen, wo dieser Trail ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (25. Januar 2016)

könnte vielleicht oberhalb von der Waldschenke Ludwigsbrunnen bei Neustadt sein


----------



## NewK (27. Januar 2016)

Gestriges Farbenspektrum mit dem Handy festgehalten:


----------



## Irie Guide (27. Januar 2016)

scylla schrieb:


> könnte vielleicht oberhalb von der Waldschenke Ludwigsbrunnen bei Neustadt sein


Ja so habe ich es mittlerweile Beschrieben bekommen. Unterhalb vom Weinbiet. Allerdings ist der Trail anscheinend auf keine Map zu finden. Werde mal auf die Suche gehen. Der Einstieg scheint kaum zu sehen zu sein.


----------



## scylla (27. Januar 2016)

Irie Guide schrieb:


> Ja so habe ich es mittlerweile Beschrieben bekommen. Unterhalb vom Weinbiet. Allerdings ist der Trail anscheinend auf keine Map zu finden. Werde mal auf die Suche gehen. Der Einstieg scheint kaum zu sehen zu sein.



Von unten (Parkplatz, Ende Asphaltstraße) ist es sehr gut zu sehen. Schieb halt das erste Mal von unten hoch, dürfte am unkompliziertesten sein.


----------



## Fibbs79 (29. Januar 2016)

kleine Morgenrunde um Wernersberg gedreht:









Fahrbar? 




so soll es sein:


----------



## scylla (29. Januar 2016)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Fahrbar?



Sollte man unbedingt mal probieren  Führst du uns da mal hin? 
(ein bisschen Laub sollte man vielleicht noch fegen)


----------



## luki:-) (29. Januar 2016)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> kleine Morgenrunde um Wernersberg gedreht:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Könnte der Rödelstein bei Wernersberg sein. Die Treppe kommt mir bekannt vor.


----------



## Fibbs79 (29. Januar 2016)

luki:) schrieb:


> Könnte der Rödelstein bei Wernersberg sein. Die Treppe kommt mir bekannt vor.



Du Fuchs


----------



## Deleted 38566 (29. Januar 2016)

Und...

da geht es Technisch weiter und das sogar richtig anspruchsvoll.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thebike69 (30. Januar 2016)

Königsbach


----------



## Merethrond (31. Januar 2016)

Kommt mir bekannt vor.


----------



## mac80 (4. Februar 2016)

Odenwald am Neckar.

Grz.


----------



## s1monster (4. Februar 2016)

Geil. Wo ist das genau?


----------



## schweigi (4. Februar 2016)

coole Pixxx! Endlich mal wieder bisschen ridingaction...!!!


----------



## Thebike69 (4. Februar 2016)

Tolle Fotos 
Samstag geht's wieder in die Pfalz, Gott erhalt's


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Irie Guide (4. Februar 2016)

mac80 schrieb:


> Odenwald am Neckar.
> 
> Grz.



Neckargemünd bzw. Kleingemünd.
Letztes Foto ist von der Rothnasenhütte geschossen.
Sehr nice!


----------



## s1monster (4. Februar 2016)

Hab ich es doch gewusst ;-)
Was ich nicht wusste ist, das man dort so gut fahren kann.


----------



## Irie Guide (5. Februar 2016)

s1monster schrieb:


> Hab ich es doch gewusst ;-)
> Was ich nicht wusste ist, das man dort so gut fahren kann.


Ich ehrlich gesagt auch nicht. Ich bin in Kleingemünd aufgewachsen und war dort grad letztens mal wieder auf Trailsuche. Allerdings vergeblich.


----------



## sp00n82 (5. Februar 2016)

Sieht nett aus. Da hinten komm ich so gut wie hin, und Strava hört gefühlt auch nach der Abfahrt Richtung Ziegelhausen auf.


----------



## emek (7. Februar 2016)

Die Fotos sind von gestern vormittags.


----------



## rmfausi (7. Februar 2016)

Wo warst du unterwegs? Königsstuhl?


----------



## Thebike69 (7. Februar 2016)

Stabenberg


 
Weinbiethaus


----------



## s1monster (7. Februar 2016)

Gestern haben sich zwei Spectrals in Neustadt getroffen. Bei besten Wetter und in toller Gesellschaft ging es durch den Pfälzer Wald. 




































Danke fürs guiden A7XFreak. 
War ein toller Tag!


----------



## Bjoern_U. (7. Februar 2016)

Stabenberg war ich gestern auch


----------



## NewK (7. Februar 2016)

Rundum-Blick vom Weinbiet:



 

 



 



Und Anfang Februar blühen die Mandelbäume schon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (7. Februar 2016)

Standhaft by kelme_sis, auf Flickr

Ruine Lindelbrunn vom Rötzenberg aus. Gestern war ein Traumtag.


----------



## emek (7. Februar 2016)

rmfausi schrieb:


> Wo warst du unterwegs? Königsstuhl?


Neckargmünd.


----------



## s1monster (8. Februar 2016)

Ist Neckargemünd plötzlich der neue Hot Spot?


----------



## DonCamilllo (11. Februar 2016)

Lange kein überzogenes Bild vom Königsstuhl mehr gesehen?! Bitte, hier is eins 
Da bekommt man wieder Lust auf ne Nightride Runde


----------



## Fibbs79 (12. Februar 2016)

Endlich mal kein Regen ....


----------



## Jesh (12. Februar 2016)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Endlich mal kein Regen ....


Schönes Bild! Heute ist echt schön. Ich will morgen fahren da wirds wohl leider wieder regnen...


----------



## orangerauch (12. Februar 2016)

bitte im fotoalbum von @Fibbs79 dem bild ein Sternchen verleihen.
Es hat Potential zum *Foto des Tages! *


----------



## Fibbs79 (12. Februar 2016)

orangerauch schrieb:


> bitte im fotoalbum von @Fibbs79 dem bild ein Sternchen verleihen.
> Es hat Potential zum *Foto des Tages! *



Ist doch kein 3m Drop auf dem Bild.... 





....  und die Cola-Dose fehlt auch  (hab ich tatsächlich daheim vergessen)


----------



## Fibbs79 (12. Februar 2016)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Ist doch kein 3m Drop auf dem Bild....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Würde mich trotzdem freuen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NewK (12. Februar 2016)

Red lights on!


----------



## franticz (13. Februar 2016)

Schon etwas älter aber immer schön dort


----------



## orangerauch (13. Februar 2016)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Endlich mal kein Regen ....


----------



## Fibbs79 (14. Februar 2016)

Vielen Dank fürs Abstimmen zum Foto des Tages  

Hier noch die Entstehungsgeschichte zu dem Bild:
Nachdem abends zuvor der Wetterbericht mit einer Sonnenscheindauer von 30Minuten zwischen 8 und 9 Uhr gecheckt wurde, fehlte nur noch eine passende Location. Da ich noch an der Siegeldinger Hütte vorbeischauen wollte, hat sich die Umgebung von Eußerthal angeboten ....

Ziel: der Beutelsbergfelsen 

Ob der Winkel zur Sonne passte wurde noch kurz mit @steffenhummel abgesprochen, dann konnte es den nächsten morgen losgehen.

5:45Uhr aufstehen
Brötchen für die Familie holen
Bike und Rucksack ins Auto verladen 
06:30Uhr: Abfahrt
In Eußerthal angekommen: Nebelsuppe -> ob das heute hinhaut 
Auf dem Trail gab es immer mal wieder freie Sicht  bevor es sich wieder zugezogen hatte 

Oben angekommen hat sich mir dann dieses Bild geboten 




Heute also kein Sonnenaufgang genießen ....
Wird eben was anderes ausprobiert. Die Blickrichtung um 180° gedreht, war eine schöne technische Stelle. Könnte funktionieren. 
Den Timer des Fotos auf 10 Sekunden eingestellt, Bike positioniert und losgerannt:




Ok, heute ist also nicht mein Tag  

Also ging es weiter zur Siegeldinger Hütte. Unterweges noch ein paar schöne "Teile" gefunden :








Weiter ging es durch den dunklen Tannenwald:




zur Siegeldinger Hütte:




Auf dem Rückweg noch ein paar Spuren gelegt:




Dann kam auf einmal die Sonne raus, also noch einmal zurück zum Beutelsbergfelsen:




Motto der Tour: Ende gut, alles gut


----------



## Thebike69 (14. Februar 2016)

Super Fotos Fipps79

Suche für Maps 3D Routendaten für die Pfalz. 
Gerne per PN
Gruß 
Mike


----------



## DAKAY (15. Februar 2016)

Was altes, was Blaues...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (16. Februar 2016)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> ...
> 
> zur Siegeldinger Hütte:
> 
> ...



Äh, du meinst bestimmt Siebeldinger Hütte ... oder?
Schöne Tour, muss auch mal wieder in die Ecke und nicht immer nur am Haardtrand rumrollen ....


----------



## Fibbs79 (16. Februar 2016)

Jepp. Siwweldinger Hidd 

Nur an Sonn- und Feiertagen geöffnet


----------



## lomo (16. Februar 2016)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Jepp. Siwweldinger Hidd
> 
> Nur an Sonn- und Feiertagen geöffnet



Welche kulinarische Leckereien gibt es da? Was empfehlenswertes?


----------



## Fibbs79 (16. Februar 2016)

lomo schrieb:


> Welche kulinarische Leckereien gibt es da? Was empfehlenswertes?



Ich hatte (leider) noch nicht das Vergnügen


----------



## Bjoern_U. (16. Februar 2016)

nicht immer nur am Haardtrand rumrollen ....
@lomo der Grund ist doch gläsern.... Dubbegläsern


----------



## saturno (16. Februar 2016)

lomo schrieb:


> Welche kulinarische Leckereien gibt es da? Was empfehlenswertes?



das hier im anhang, zu finden da:

http://www.ottgoeppel-gbr.online.de/Geldmuenzhuette.html


----------



## luki:-) (16. Februar 2016)

lomo schrieb:


> Welche kulinarische Leckereien gibt es da? Was empfehlenswertes?


1 Fläschknopp, mit Meerrettich un en dinne Rieslingschorle


----------



## lomo (17. Februar 2016)

luki:) schrieb:


> 1 Fläschknopp, mit Meerrettich un en dinne Rieslingschorle



Gibt's aach zwää Knepp un ään fedde Rieslingschorle???
Ach, es ist ja gerade Fastenzeit ....


----------



## lomo (17. Februar 2016)

Man beachte den Eintrag unter "Hochprozentiges"


----------



## saturno (17. Februar 2016)

lomo schrieb:


> Man beachte den Eintrag unter "Hochprozentiges"



tja, seid die montenbeiger im wald rumhubsen, fällt das wegenetz in diese rubrik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steffenhummel (17. Februar 2016)

Hab noch was aus dem Dezember, als Abwechslung gegen das triste Grau in Grau der letzten Tage. Wer erkennt den Felsen? Ich gebe zu eventuell nicht ganz einfach.


----------



## Laerry (17. Februar 2016)

lomo schrieb:


> Man beachte den Eintrag unter "Hochprozentiges"




Hab mir schon heute morgen verkniffen, was dazu zu posten


----------



## orangerauch (17. Februar 2016)

steffenhummel schrieb:


> Hab noch was aus dem Dezember, als Abwechslung gegen das triste Grau in Grau der letzten Tage. Wer erkennt den Felsen? Ich gebe zu eventuell nicht ganz einfach.


sonnenaufgang oder sonnenuntergang? vom relief her zu urteilen eher morgens...oder?
wenn ja tät ich jetzt mal grob tippen auf heidenpfeiler/schlüsselfels
die struktur der felsoberfläche ist schon recht ungewöhnlich...


----------



## steffenhummel (17. Februar 2016)

orangerauch schrieb:


> sonnenaufgang oder sonnenuntergang? vom relief her zu urteilen eher morgens...oder?
> wenn ja tät ich jetzt mal grob tippen auf heidenpfeiler/schlüsselfels
> die struktur der felsoberfläche ist schon recht ungewöhnlich...


Sonnenaufgang stimmt, der Fels aber nicht ganz. Ich geb mal noch ein Tipp, direkt neben der Kamera steht ein Kreuz.


----------



## orangerauch (17. Februar 2016)

nunja vom Rötzenfelsen kann man auch schön nach südosten schauen und ganz vorne steht ein kreuz drauf,
wenn dass nich stimmt dann passe ich


----------



## Pfalz-freeride (18. Februar 2016)

Tippe auch auf Rötzenberg, am linken Bildrand müsste der Engelmannsfels sein.


----------



## steffenhummel (18. Februar 2016)

Ja genau richtig, Rötzenfels stimmt


----------



## orangerauch (18. Februar 2016)




----------



## Kelme (19. Februar 2016)

Stimmt mit Kreuz und Kiefer 




Rötzenfels mit Kreuz by kelme_sis, auf Flickr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (19. Februar 2016)

Die Kiefer kann was


----------



## luki:-) (21. Februar 2016)

Mal was hässliches


----------



## madmike85 (21. Februar 2016)

So hässlich ist der Orensfels jetzt auch wieder nicht...


----------



## Jesh (21. Februar 2016)

Ne ganz und gar nicht. Einer meiner Lieblingsplätze


----------



## DAKAY (21. Februar 2016)

Meinte sicher: Mal was "nässliches"


----------



## hossianajoe (22. Februar 2016)

luki:) schrieb:


> Mal was hässliches
> 
> Oder das Teil mit den häßlichen Schutzblechen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Optimizer (22. Februar 2016)

er meint 100% das polarisierende Fahrgerät auf den Foto.
Der Hobbyfotograf würde daher nen Polfilter verwenden und dann ist das Bild wieder okay....


----------



## Fibbs79 (22. Februar 2016)

Hab mal einen Antinebelfilter über das Bild gelegt:




















Bitte lächeln:




Wenn jemand einen Schlüsselbund (vermutlich am Orensfelsen) findet


----------



## Egon_Hinkel (22. Februar 2016)

Wie siehts dort oben aus, nach der totalen Verwüstung durch die Waldzerstörer? Im Dezember bin ich bis zur Radnabe im Schlamm versunken


----------



## Fibbs79 (22. Februar 2016)

Am Duddeflicha-Platz sieht es nicht schön aus. Mit dem Faten bin ich "nur" Reifentief eingesunken. Anhalten oder Umfallen wäre stellenweise fatal.
Hoffentlich wird es besser wenn die "Regenzeit" mal endlich vorbei ist


----------



## Egon_Hinkel (22. Februar 2016)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Am Duddeflicha-Platz sieht es nicht schön aus. Mit dem Faten bin ich "nur" Reifentief eingesunken. Anhalten oder Umfallen wäre stellenweise fatal.
> Hoffentlich wird es besser wenn die "Regenzeit" mal endlich vorbei ist




Ja, mit dem Fatbike ist es sicher noch fahrbar , ist echt heftig wie dort der Wald zerstört wurde. An Weihnachten waren dort gigantische Berge aus abgeholzten Bäumen. Die Wege sind total zerstört und das Ganze wir dann in der Rheinpfalz und vom Forstamt als "Nachhaltigkeit" vermarktet. Fremdfirmen aus dem Stuttgarter Raum holzen dort gnadenlos den Wald kahl.


----------



## madmike85 (22. Februar 2016)

Ja, jetzt wird Nähe Kiesbuckel gewütet...


----------



## trail_desire (22. Februar 2016)

Sauerei wie die mit dem Wald umgehen....


----------



## JensDey (22. Februar 2016)

Dann macht da blos keine mtb-Spuren rein. Sonst schieben sie es wieder den mtb-rowdies in die Neoprenüberschuhe.


----------



## Mausoline (22. Februar 2016)

Egon_Hinkel schrieb:


> .......Die Wege sind total zerstört und das Ganze wir dann in der Rheinpfalz und vom Forstamt als "Nachhaltigkeit" vermarktet. Fremdfirmen aus dem Stuttgarter Raum holzen dort gnadenlos den Wald kahl.



Glernt isch glernt sagt man bei den Schwaben.....

Zuerst vertreiben uns die BaWüler in die Pfalz und jetzt.....Das ist zum  
Ich leide mit euch 

Zu meiner Verteidigung, ich bin nur noch Halbschwabe


----------



## Shokx (22. Februar 2016)

madmike85 schrieb:


> Ja, jetzt wird Nähe Kiesbuckel gewütet...
> Anhang anzeigen 466007


Da musste ich also eben im dunkeln durchwaten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## emek (24. Februar 2016)

Kalt von unten, warm von oben...


----------



## Radler-01 (25. Februar 2016)

http://www.rallye-suedliche-weinstrasse.de/

(Kann bitte jemand Bilder "zum Nach-Schwärmen" machen - ich bin am WE nicht da... )


----------



## Egon_Hinkel (25. Februar 2016)

radler-01 schrieb:


> http://www.rallye-suedliche-weinstrasse.de/
> 
> (Kann bitte jemand Bilder "zum Nach-Schwärmen" machen - ich bin am WE nicht da... )



Bin dort und verbinde das Ganze noch mit einer MTB Tour.


----------



## lomo (26. Februar 2016)

Egon_Hinkel schrieb:


> Bin dort und verbinde das Ganze noch mit einer MTB Tour.



Dito .... der radde wird aber wohl auch unterwegs sein und Bilder liefern können ... denke ich


----------



## Deleted 38566 (26. Februar 2016)

Ich werde auch versuchen, endlich an der Stelle Bilder machen zu können, wo ich schon seit Jahren hin wollte......


----------



## Egon_Hinkel (26. Februar 2016)

stonelebs12 schrieb:


> Ich werde auch versuchen, endlich an der Stelle Bilder machen zu können, wo ich schon seit Jahren hin wollte......



Wo wäre denn die besondere Stelle ? Also die Strecken durch den Wald kenne ich alle.


----------



## matou (27. Februar 2016)

Schick wars heute an der Kalmit. 
Wo habt ihr gestanden & fotografiert?


----------



## Lynus (27. Februar 2016)

Hüttenhohl:


----------



## lomo (27. Februar 2016)

Da habt ihr euch alle gut getarnt ... an beiden Stellen war ich auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lynus (27. Februar 2016)

Getarnt war ich nicht wirklich - ich hatte meine Tocher (7j.) dabei, die heute ihre allererste (!) Biketour im Wald mit mir gemacht hat *stolzer Papa*


----------



## MoneSi (27. Februar 2016)

Ah, dann sind wir uns heute 2 mal begegnet, wie Deine Tochter gut beobachtet hat!


----------



## Lynus (27. Februar 2016)

Dann hab ich jetzt endlich mal die Gesichter zu den Namen


----------



## Mausoline (27. Februar 2016)

matou schrieb:


> ....
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 467471
> 
> ....



So einen hab ich auch mal gefahren  nur in dunkelgrün ... und mit anderen Reifen....und ohne Nummer


----------



## Egon_Hinkel (27. Februar 2016)

Ich war heute bei der WP1 auf der Kuppe beim Waldhaus Drei-Buchen, dann etwas weiter unten in der Kurve. Danach über die Totenkopfhütte zur WP4 an der Kreuzung Richtung St. Martin. Am Ende dann noch die WP6 in Großfischlingen (jedoch ohne MTB).
Und bei meiner insgesamt 3. Ausfahrt mit Klickschuhen habe ich mich zwei mal hingelegt .


----------



## Quente (28. Februar 2016)

Egon_Hinkel schrieb:


> ... habe ich mich zwei mal hingelegt .


übermüdet???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Egon_Hinkel (28. Februar 2016)

Quente schrieb:


> übermüdet???



Ne, Selbstüberschätzung , wollte eine Rampe hochfahren mit großen Steinen, die ich mit Plattformpedalen hoch komme, mit Klickschuhen aber bisher nicht, Gleichgewicht verloren und nicht mehr schnell genug aus der Bindung gekommen. Dann gings 2m abwärts vom Trail in den Schnee, Fahrrad vorraus ich hinterher


----------



## Radde (29. Februar 2016)

Hab auch noch ein paar:




Rallye SÜW 2016 02 
Die Nummer 2 hats dann gleich mal geschafft quer den Bordstein hochzufahren:



Rallye SÜW 2016 01 
Die Prominenz: Timo Bernhard



Rallye SÜW 2016 03 



Rallye SÜW 2016 04 



Rallye SÜW 2016 05



Rallye SÜW 2016 06
und zum Abschluss der Diiiieeter!



Rallye SÜW 2016 07 

vielleicht kommen noch ein paar, in der Nacht hab ich aber nichts, da der Autofokus den ganzen Tag gesponnen hat und im dunkeln manuell nicht so geklappt hat.


----------



## Optimizer (29. Februar 2016)

Eine kleine Auswahl von Non-Rallye-Fotos des gestrigen Tages im hübschen Dahner Felsenland:


----------



## Bjoern_U. (29. Februar 2016)

@Optimizer wenigstens ist auf einem Bild was Motor betriebenes


----------



## scylla (29. Februar 2016)

Mir war als hätte ich Samstag Abend in Maikammer einen Lancia Stratos ums Eck schleichen sehen 
Hat den jemand vor die Linse bekommen bei der Rallye?


----------



## Radde (29. Februar 2016)

ja der war schön laut, leider nicht optimal getroffen und von vorne unscharf, biddeschön:




stratos by Marcus, auf Flickr


----------



## lomo (29. Februar 2016)

SÜW16_01 by *lomo*, auf Flickr

... bei mir auch nicht optimal, hatte eh die falsche Kamera dabei.




SÜW16_05 by *lomo*, auf Flickr


Er wankt ... und doch fällt er nicht ;-)




SÜW16_08 by *lomo*, auf Flickr


Haarscharf:




SÜW16_09 by *lomo*, auf Flickr


Immer wieder schön ... und schnell




SÜW16_10 by *lomo*, auf Flickr


----------



## Radler-01 (1. März 2016)

Danke für die Bilder


----------



## saturno (1. März 2016)

Radde schrieb:


> ja der war schön laut, leider nicht optimal getroffen und von vorne unscharf, biddeschön:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




und hier das auto mit sound vor "einigen" tagen







UND MEISTER WALTER MIT SEINEM 037







bei 3.38 schauen, stratos 2016


----------



## lomo (1. März 2016)

radler-01 schrieb:


> Danke für die Bilder



Bitteschön


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (1. März 2016)

Bäume sind immer wieder gefährlich


----------



## Haardtfahrer (1. März 2016)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Bäume sind immer wieder gefährlich



Stimmt, der ist dem Auto aber auch sowas von hinterlistig in die Seite gesprungen!


----------



## Irie Guide (2. März 2016)

Gestern am Eckkopf. Leider ist die GoPro etwas nach unten gerutscht.


----------



## Keeper1407 (2. März 2016)

> Gestern am Eckkopf. Leider ist die GoPro etwas nach unten gerutscht.


Habe ich Dich gestern kurz vor 12.00 Uhr Mittag auf dem Kalmit-Parkplatz mit einem Kumpel beim Ausladen des Bikes gesehen?
Ich war der, der grüßend mit einem Canyon Nerve vom Felsenmeer her kam.


----------



## Laerry (2. März 2016)

Irie Guide schrieb:


> Gestern am Eckkopf. Leider ist die GoPro etwas nach unten gerutscht.




Wie fährst du ab der Kapelle weiter? Weinsteig einmal rundherum und dann ins Sensental?


----------



## Irie Guide (2. März 2016)

Laerry schrieb:


> Wie fährst du ab der Kapelle weiter? Weinsteig einmal rundherum und dann ins Sensental?


Genau. Ich fahre den roten Punkt weiter zum Parkplatz.


----------



## Irie Guide (2. März 2016)

Keeper1407 schrieb:


> Habe ich Dich gestern kurz vor 12.00 Uhr Mittag auf dem Kalmit-Parkplatz mit einem Kumpel beim Ausladen des Bikes gesehen?
> Ich war der, der grüßend mit einem Canyon Nerve vom Felsenmeer her kam.


Das war dann nicht ich. War nur ne kurze Eckkopfrunde fahren.


----------



## Fibbs79 (4. März 2016)

mal schnell die Regenpause ausgenutzt:


----------



## Akai40 (4. März 2016)

Kleine Foto und Videosession vom letzten Samstag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stonedenture (5. März 2016)

Irie Guide schrieb:


> Genau. Ich fahre den roten Punkt weiter zum Parkplatz.


Bin heute mal deine Runde - nach kurzer Rad-Abstinenz - spontan abgefahren.
Hat Spaß gemacht. 
Die letzten Meter zur Kapelle ...


----------



## AlexMC (6. März 2016)




----------



## schweigi (12. März 2016)

Endlich ma wieder paar Bilder u vids vom fahren! I like!!!


----------



## Fibbs79 (12. März 2016)

Zusammen mit die @Fatster und @OZM den Pfälzer Wald durchforstet.
Da ich mich bei den Bildern mal wieder nicht entscheiden konnte  .....

Zunächst ging es über den Mönchsweg hoch an die Ruine Anebos mit herrlichem Blick auf den Trifels:




Ein paar Serpentinen weiter folgten wir dem Cramerpfad bevor es weiter hoch ging bis zur Madenburg:




Nach weiteren Serpentinen kamen wir an den bestellten Cheerleadern vorbei (Insider):




Von nun an ging es steil bergan Richtung Rehbergturm, vorher wurden jedoch noch ein paar Steinmännchen missbraucht:




Am Turm angekommen:




Wurde dieser natürlich bestiegen:




Danach ging es an die Abfahrt:










Da die Zeit schon etwas Fortgeschritten war macht sich die negative Kalorienbilanz bemerkbar, diese wurde an der Klettererhütte gleich wieder ausgeglichen:




Damit sich die Leberknödel & Pommes & Schorle besser "setzen" wurde etwas nachgeholfen: (ob es funktioniert hat) 




Zurück am Startpunkt wurde schnell frische Kleidung angezogen, der @OZM aufgesammelt, und es konnte gleich darauf weiter zum 2. Teil der Tour gehen. Vorbei am Turnerheim, dem Krappafelsen ging es immer weiter dem Trail folgend zur Jungpfalzhütte. Da der Magen schon wieder knurrte, musste erneut Abhilfe geschafft werden: 




Fatbikes sind gerne gesellig:







Bevor wir in die letzte Trailabfahrt einsteigen konnten, musste der Lou noch schnell vor dem Snakebite durch @Fatster bewahrt werden:




Von der Abfahrt gab es leider keine Bilder mehr 

Vielen Dank an @Fatster und @OZM für´s begleiten 
Freu mich schon auf die nächste Tour


----------



## Jesh (13. März 2016)

@Fibbs79

Nice, war ja richtig hammer wetter gestern. Wieviel km habt ihr gemacht?


----------



## Fibbs79 (13. März 2016)

Ca. 35km und 1100hm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thebike69 (13. März 2016)

Gestern Landeck,MartinsTurm und Madenburg zurück zur Landeck


----------



## Waldfabi (13. März 2016)

Von wegen 26" fährt keiner mehr


----------



## greatwhite (13. März 2016)

Thebike69 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 472231 Gestern Landeck,MartinsTurm und Madenburg zurück zur Landeck


Bei uns wars auch schee, hat dir deine bessere Hälfte ja berichtet ;-)



VG
Holger


----------



## Jesh (13. März 2016)

greatwhite schrieb:


> Bei uns wars auch schee, hat dir deine bessere Hälfte ja berichtet ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ist das bei Dörrenbach?


----------



## madmike85 (13. März 2016)

Müsste unterhalb vom Martinsturm sein


----------



## Fibbs79 (13. März 2016)

Thebike69 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 472231 Gestern Landeck,MartinsTurm und Madenburg zurück zur Landeck
> Anhang anzeigen 472224
> Anhang anzeigen 472230
> Anhang anzeigen 472232



Wo habt ihr gegessen? Landeck oder Madenburg?


----------



## Thebike69 (13. März 2016)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Wo habt ihr gegessen? Landeck oder Madenburg?



Essen Madenburg
Trinken Landeck


----------



## s1monster (14. März 2016)

Am Samstag war ich mit @A7XFreak bei bestem Wetter in Neustadt verabredet um mal wieder den Pfälzer Wald zu erkunden. Für mich war es erst die dritte Tour dort und ich bin mal wieder richtig beeindruckt gewesen wie schon es dort ist.

Getroffen haben wir uns am Bahnhof von wo aus es zum Weinbiethaus ging.
Der Ausblick ist hier bestimmt bekannt ;-)




Von hier aus ging es dann Richtung Stabenbergwarte. Aber erstmal war aufwärmen angesagt...




Oben haben wir dann erstmal durchgeschnauft und ne kleine Stärkung zu uns genommen…




Dann ging die Spielerei los. Vorderrad bremse wollte getestet werden ;-)








Den Test hat auf jedenfall @A7XFreak mit seinem Banshee gewonnen.
Der Spaß ging dann an kleinen Felsen weiter…









Danach ging es nochmal zum Weinbiet und nach 30km und 1200hm wieder zurück zum Bahnhof.


 

War mal wieder ein grandioser Tag im Pfälzer Wald und vielen Dank für´s guiden


----------



## emek (16. März 2016)




----------



## Chillout_KA (18. März 2016)

Heute spontan Urlaub, Mega Wetter....ab über den Rhein 

Ein  geht noch an @Fibbs79













Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Irie Guide (18. März 2016)

Meine ersten Gehversuche in Albersweiler und Umgebung. Tour war relativ "bescheiden" .
Bin dankbar für GPX Daten in der Region.


----------



## bachmayeah (18. März 2016)

servus.... ich möchte nicht extra einen neuen Faden aufmachen, daher hier: hat jmd. einen spontanen Tipp für ne größere 40-50 km MTB-Runde ab Neustadt/Weinstrasse... n bissi action mit sprüngen und schöne Aussichtspunkte wären wünschendwert. Wo ist der "Einstieg", einfach darau losfahren?  Weinbiethaus bzw. Rehbergturm sehen sehr ansprechend aus...


----------



## A7XFreak (19. März 2016)

Son Tour Verabredungs und sonstiges Thread für Neustadt wär aber mal cool.

Rehbergturm ist nicht in Neustadt


----------



## bachmayeah (19. März 2016)

A7XFreak schrieb:


> Son Tour Verabredungs und sonstiges Thread für Neustadt wär aber mal cool.
> 
> Rehbergturm ist nicht in Neustadt


richtig, daher sagte ich ja auch bike-"sightseeing"-tour   von NW aus


----------



## Irie Guide (20. März 2016)

Am Freitag am Stabenberg.


----------



## OliverH (20. März 2016)

Das ist mal aus einer anderen Perspektive:


----------



## emek (21. März 2016)

Sanfte Landung.


----------



## madmike85 (23. März 2016)

Irie Guide schrieb:


> Meine ersten Gehversuche in Albersweiler und Umgebung. Tour war relativ "bescheiden" .
> Bin dankbar für GPX Daten in der Region.


Quasi meine meine Feierabendrunde


----------



## Irie Guide (27. März 2016)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Merethrond (28. März 2016)

Schöner Wochenstart.


----------



## steffenhummel (28. März 2016)

schon lang nichts mehr hochgeladen, Hambacher Schloss bei Nacht mit kompletter geschlossener Nebeldecke über der Rheinebene.


----------



## Haardtfahrer (29. März 2016)

Irie Guide schrieb:


>



Tja, falschen Tag oder zumindest falsche Uhrzeit für den Weg gewählt = zu viele Wanderer

Was mich viel mehr interessiert hätte, wäre ja die Stelle mit den vielen Steinen, aber die haste ja elegant wegegeschnitten.


----------



## Irie Guide (29. März 2016)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> Tja, falschen Tag oder zumindest falsche Uhrzeit für den Weg gewählt = zu viele Wanderer
> 
> Was mich viel mehr interessiert hätte, wäre ja die Stelle mit den vielen Steinen, aber die haste ja elegant wegegeschnitten.


Hehe, ja die Stelle ist rausgeschnitten da wir dort auch warten mussten bis die Wanderer vorbei waren. 
Fahre da aber die Linie links oben über die Steine, wenn es dir hilft.


----------



## Haardtfahrer (29. März 2016)

Dachte ich mir. Anders schaff ich es auch nicht. Hab da aber mal so einen Neustadter Fuzzi mit ´nem CCer gesehen, der ist da gerade in der Mitte durch. Er fuhr damals noch Rotwild, jetzt Canyon.


----------



## sp00n82 (29. März 2016)

Hm, überlege gerade, welche Stelle ihr meint, bin den Weg erst zweimal gefahren, und beide Male war das hoch. Mit etwas Übung geht aber auch das relativ problemlos.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bjoern_U. (29. März 2016)

kann hier jemand was dazu sagen ?



Zustand am Bismarkturm vor dem Kiosk

Hier gibt es noch mehr Bilder und Infos

Ich hoffe es war niemand hier aus dem Forum !
Wenn doch, schafft euren Arsch dort hin und räumt den Scheiß weg !


----------



## Jesh (29. März 2016)

Ganz ehrlich! Siehst du da irgendwo Reifenspuren, alte Bremsbeläge oder Schläuche etc... Wieso soll das jemand ausm Forum gewesen sein? Halte ich für am unwahrscheinlichsten von allen Möglichkeiten. 

Sieht mir eher nach Kinderkacke aus


----------



## orangerauch (29. März 2016)

orangerauch schrieb:


> Spraydosenfeuerwerk?
> sieht seeeehr pupertär aus.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (29. März 2016)

Jesh schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich! Siehst du da irgendwo Reifenspuren, alte Bremsbeläge oder Schläuche etc...


nein, aber es gibt ja genug Biker die dort vorbeikommen, vielleicht hat ja einer was gesehen


Jesh schrieb:


> Wieso soll das jemand ausm Forum gewesen sein? Halte ich für am unwahrscheinlichsten von allen Möglichkeiten.


ich habe nicht behauptet, dass es jemand aus dem Forum war
und ich hoffe dass es auch keiner von hier war !

weiteres gerne im anderen Thread


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (30. März 2016)




----------



## s1monster (30. März 2016)

Ist das der Stein am Einstieg beim Weinbiethaus?


----------



## A7XFreak (30. März 2016)

s1monster schrieb:


> Ist das der Stein am Einstieg beim Weinbiethaus?


Ja das isser  nächstes mal vielleicht....


----------



## Jesh (30. März 2016)

Sieht schon arg aus ^^


----------



## Bjoern_U. (30. März 2016)

von gestern zwischen den div. Schauern


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (31. März 2016)

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1985784]
	
[/URL]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jesh (31. März 2016)




----------



## sugarbiker (31. März 2016)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> von gestern zwischen den div. Schauern



bekannte Ecken.......bist du die Treppe rechts (von oben kommend)  gefahren ?


----------



## DAKAY (31. März 2016)

Jesh schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 478410 Anhang anzeigen 478400Anhang anzeigen 478401Anhang anzeigen 478403Anhang anzeigen 478404


Oh, heimatliches.
Bist du hier aus der Gegend?


----------



## Jesh (31. März 2016)

DAKAY schrieb:


> Oh, heimatliches.
> Bist du hier aus der Gegend?


Ich wohn zur Zeit in Dörrenbach. Muss das mal in meinem Profil ändern. Und du?


----------



## DAKAY (31. März 2016)

Jesh schrieb:


> Ich wohn zur Zeit in Dörrenbach. Muss das mal in meinem Profil ändern. Und du?


PN


----------



## Bjoern_U. (31. März 2016)

sugarbiker schrieb:


> bekannte Ecken.......bist du die Treppe rechts (von oben kommend)  gefahren ?


solange ich keinen dabei habe, der mir im Falle eines Falles einen Krankenwagen rufen kann, lasse ich solche Experimente besser 
aber irgendjemand hat das jetzt alles schön frei geschnitten. Jetzt sieht man wenigstens wo es einen hinwirft wenn es schief geht


----------



## NewK (31. März 2016)

SchwertreiterAA schrieb:


>


Forschd und Wachrem, ne?!


----------



## scylla (31. März 2016)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> aber irgendjemand hat das jetzt alles schön frei geschnitten. Jetzt sieht man wenigstens wo es einen hinwirft wenn es schief geht



der halbe grashalm, der da vor nem jahr noch stand, hätte es eh nicht besser gemacht


----------



## Laerry (1. April 2016)

NewK schrieb:


> Forschd und Wachrem, ne?!



Forschd unn Nirrekärch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franticz (1. April 2016)

Irie Guide schrieb:


> Meine ersten Gehversuche in Albersweiler und Umgebung. Tour war relativ "bescheiden" .
> Bin dankbar für GPX Daten in der Region.



der trail am ende sieht auf dem video nciht wirklich so steil aus wie er eigentlich ist.  und noch schlimmer ist wies da runter geht an der seite


----------



## Optimizer (1. April 2016)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> solange ich keinen dabei habe, der mir im Falle eines Falles einen Krankenwagen rufen kann, lasse ich solche Experimente besser
> aber irgendjemand hat das jetzt alles schön frei geschnitten. Jetzt sieht man wenigstens wo es einen hinwirft wenn es schief geht


Jemand hat TREPPE gesagt....gibt's ein Bild von der Treppe???


----------



## madmike85 (1. April 2016)

franticz schrieb:


> der trail am ende sieht auf dem video nciht wirklich so steil aus wie er eigentlich ist.  und noch schlimmer ist wies da runter geht an der seite


Sicher das du den gleichen Trail meinst?


----------



## Jesh (1. April 2016)

madmike85 schrieb:


> Sicher das du den gleichen Trail meinst?


Also ich hab das gleiche Empfinden. Der Trail am Ende is jetzt nicht wirklich steil oder krass.. bin den auch schon oft gefahren


----------



## DAKAY (1. April 2016)

Kann mir jemand sagen was das für ein Weg ist? Und in welcher Karte ich den finden kann?


----------



## Kelme (1. April 2016)

Das ist eine der neuen Routen der Süderweiterung des MTB-Parks-Pfälzerwald. Offizielle Einweihung wird wohl im ersten Halbjahr 2016 sein. In aktuellen Kartenwerken ist das noch nicht verzeichnet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## storck-riesen (3. April 2016)

Ganz untypisch hab ich gestern mal kurz Pause gemacht für einen Riegel und ein Foto. Vielleicht weil es die letzte Runde mit dem Youngtimer war ?


----------



## orangerauch (5. April 2016)

treppe


----------



## Optimizer (6. April 2016)

Isch dess im Dohner Daal?


----------



## orangerauch (6. April 2016)

im Hintergrund der Jüngstberg. Oben etwas abgeschnitten.


----------



## scylla (6. April 2016)

ist ein Mini-Rundweg mit Durchgang durch ein Felsentörchen. Wenn man es anspruchsvoller mag, fährt/schiebt man im Uhrzeigersinn (so wie orangerauch), will man es flowiger, fährt/schiebt man gegen Uhrzeigersinn.


----------



## Optimizer (6. April 2016)

Ahhh jetzt. Muss mal die lila Crocks beiseite stellen und die Holzschuh rausholen.


----------



## Fibbs79 (6. April 2016)

War auch seit ner gefühlten Ewigkeit mal wieder mit dem Dude unterwegs:

neue Bremse einbremsen:




Mein Haus (am See), meine Yacht und mein Bike


----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (6. April 2016)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> War auch seit ner gefühlten Ewigkeit mal wieder mit dem Dude unterwegs:
> 
> neue Bremse einbremsen:



Da bremst man aber nicht viel .

Sieht recht gekehrt aus


----------



## guru39 (6. April 2016)

Heute am Wegesrand.





HD bei der Auffahrt zum WS.


----------



## orangerauch (6. April 2016)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> von gestern zwischen den div. Schauern


das kann doch nur in den Nordvogesen sein. bei uns kenne ich keine so "naturbelassenen" Ruinen der Stauferzeit.
kann mir geholfen werden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bjoern_U. (6. April 2016)

orangerauch schrieb:


> das kann doch nur in den Nordvogesen sein


ähm... nö 



orangerauch schrieb:


> kann mir geholfen werden?


Ruine Schlosseck


----------



## Optimizer (7. April 2016)

orangerauch schrieb:


> das kann doch nur in den Nordvogesen sein. bei uns kenne ich keine so "naturbelassenen" Ruinen der Stauferzeit.
> kann mir geholfen werden?


Jetzt würd mich aber interessieren, welche Burgruine du in den Nordvogesen hinter dem Bild vermutet hättest...


----------



## Deleted 48198 (7. April 2016)

Ist das das neue Nicolai Salamander? [/QUOTE]


----------



## guru39 (7. April 2016)

psssst.. is n prototype....


----------



## Bener (7. April 2016)

Ne, das ist @pezolived 

Schlosseck war ich auch schon mal, 2011:


----------



## pezolived (7. April 2016)

Bener schrieb:


> Ne, das ist
> 
> @pezolived



Wer hat das erlaubt? Wer?


----------



## orangerauch (7. April 2016)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Jetzt würd mich aber interessieren, welche Burgruine du in den Nordvogesen hinter dem Bild vermutet hättest...



ich dachte da an eine von den sept chateaux bei obersteinbach, die ich noch nicht kenne...


----------



## stonedenture (8. April 2016)

Stabenbergrunde bei schönstem Wetter.


----------



## Fibbs79 (9. April 2016)

Heute hat @Optimizer zur Fatbike-Runde im Dahner Land eingeladen.
Mit on Tour waren @Fatster @Peng999 @TheLoneWolf @Fibbs79 und natürlich der Guide @Optimizer

Das Thermometer zeigte stolze 2Crad. Darum galt es schnell warm zu werden. Mission erfolgreich geglückt: 




Danach hieß es durch den Felsspalt zu kommen:




Weiter ging es immer bergan zum 512?m hoch gelegenen Eybergturm:




War gar nicht so einfach die Bikes artgerecht abzustellen:




Wer hat den Län.... ähm Dicksten? 




Nach einer genialen Serpentinenabfahrt ging es weiter Richtung Pfälzer Wald Hütte:




An der fast leeren Hütte angekommen wurde zunächst einmal der Hunger gestillt:







Gruppenfoto darf natürlich nicht fehlen:




Richtung Schwalbenfelsen ....




Am Schwalbenfelsen angekommen, klärt Opti über die Sage des Jungfernsprunges auf:




Weiter ging es zum Kaletschkopf, hier war Wandern  angesagt 




Oben angekommen gab es erst mal flüssige Verpflegung in Form einer Weinschorle. Gereicht von einem sehr freundlichen Wanderpärchen 




Nun konnte der schönen Serpentinenabfahrt gefolgt werden:




















Zurück an der inzwischen gut gefüllten Hütte, hieß es nun wieder den Kalorienspeicher etwas aufzufüllen 




Da dies nach einer Wiederholung schreit  wurde der Guide natürlich ....




.... am Leben gelassen 

Freu mich schon auf die nächste Tour mit diesem Haufen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (9. April 2016)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> ..........
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schwarzwaldwasser in der Pfalz


----------



## Irie Guide (10. April 2016)

Heute Nachmittag in Wachenheim.


----------



## Laerry (10. April 2016)

nice!


Bei uns in Weisrem geht ach langsam die Blüte los:


----------



## JensDey (10. April 2016)

Irie Guide schrieb:


> Heute Nachmittag in Wachenheim.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 481872


Tolle Farben und cooler Panoschnitt. Smartphone oder Cam?


----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (10. April 2016)




----------



## luki:-) (11. April 2016)

Pfalzwaldgeist schrieb:


>


Wie sieht's mit dem Forst da hinten aus? Alles wieder fahrbar Richtung Jungpfalzhütte?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (11. April 2016)

Sollte eigentlich fahrbar sein, bin aber über Eusserthal zur JPH hoch


----------



## Fibbs79 (11. April 2016)

Abfahrt ist bis auf einen Baum Richtung B48 frei

Edith: zwischen JPH und Almersberg ist auch alles frei


----------



## DonCamilllo (12. April 2016)

Moin moin, 
so langsam kann man wieder "kurz- kurz" fahren


----------



## sugarbiker (12. April 2016)

für ein"paar gelegentliche Bilder" sind die aber ganz ordentlich.........als es dunkel wurde wars aber schnell vorbei mit kurz/kurz........bis zum nächsten treff...der schwarze 301er


----------



## emek (13. April 2016)

Gestern am Wegesrand.


----------



## JensDey (13. April 2016)

emek schrieb:


> Gestern am Wegesrand.


Iiiiiiiiiiiiiiihhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
Aber es ruft keine bleibenden Verletzungen hervor.


----------



## steffenhummel (15. April 2016)

Mal wieder was aktuelles von am Dienstag Nachmittag. Gewitterzelle über dem Geilweilerhof bei Siebeldingen:


----------



## DAKAY (17. April 2016)

Habe gestern mal das schlechte Wetter genutzt um ne kleine Runde zu drehen.




Wollte zwar nur der Fitness wegen radeln, konnte dann aber doch nicht an meinem Lieblingstrail vorbei.












Dann doch och schnell auf die Burg hoch,




um mit schlechter Sicht belohnt zu werden  




Scheeeh wars.


----------



## Irie Guide (19. April 2016)

Nicer Trail bei Edenkoben.


----------



## Fibbs79 (19. April 2016)

Mal das schöne Wetter heute ausgenutzt 

da gehts uff:




Eine Schorle Riesling bitte:




Trail freiräumen 




Hier wurde der ganze Trail weggeräumt 



(zum Glück nur auf wenigen Metern)

Ausblick Terrasse Jungpfalzhütte 




Dann fahr ich eben nach Links 




Schee wars


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schuffa87 (19. April 2016)

Schun schää dehäm


----------



## Bjoern_U. (19. April 2016)

@Fibbs79 warum fährst du da hoch und dann auch noch links auf den gesperrten Weg ?
die Treppe runner und rechts hoch in den Trail wäre meine Wahl


----------



## Fibbs79 (20. April 2016)

Rechtfertigen? Nö


----------



## Deleted 38566 (20. April 2016)

Ich wäre auch die Treppe runter und links den Trail hoch gefahren


----------



## RogerRobert (20. April 2016)

Mal wieder was von mir aus der Region Heidelberg und Trippstadt:


----------



## tommybgoode (20. April 2016)

Schönes und sehr lässiges Video  Ist der Drop in Trippstadt eigentlich nicht mehr höhenverstellbar oder geht das noch über die verschiedenen Reifenhöhen - dann halt nicht mehr ganz stufenlos?


----------



## JensDey (20. April 2016)

RogerRobert schrieb:


> Mal wieder was von mir aus der Region Heidelberg und Trippstadt:


Da scheint aber die Federgabel schlecht eingestellt; das Vorderrad ist auf dem Trail ja ständig in der Luft!


----------



## Radler-01 (20. April 2016)

Irie Guide schrieb:


> Nicer Trail bei Edenkoben.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 485318




bittebittebitte: "nice trail"  oder "schöner Trail/Weg" 

(es gibt schon genug unnötige Anglizismen bzw. blödes Denglisch)


----------



## lomo (20. April 2016)

radler-01 schrieb:


> bittebittebitte: "nice trail"  oder "schöner Trail/Weg"
> 
> (es gibt schon genug unnötige Anglizismen bzw. blödes Denglisch)



Vielleicht geht es ja noch "Nicerer"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NewK (20. April 2016)

Das fände ich von allem am nicesten


----------



## OZM (21. April 2016)

Viele Grüße @madmike85


----------



## Fibbs79 (21. April 2016)

Vitamin-D-Speicher aufgefüllt: (bevor das schöne Wetter wieder vorbei ist)


----------



## Schuffa87 (21. April 2016)

Fibbs.  Ich darf wieder 

Wo warst du unterwegs?


----------



## RogerRobert (21. April 2016)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Schönes und sehr lässiges Video  Ist der Drop in Trippstadt eigentlich nicht mehr höhenverstellbar oder geht das noch über die verschiedenen Reifenhöhen - dann halt nicht mehr ganz stufenlos?


Doch, der ist noch höhenverstellbar. Dann eben in etwa 20cm Schritten...


----------



## madmike85 (21. April 2016)

Heute morgen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Optimizer (22. April 2016)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Vitamin-D-Speicher aufgefüllt: (bevor das schöne Wetter wieder vorbei ist)



Von ganz oben gefahren???


----------



## AlexMC (22. April 2016)

Heúte war gutes Wetter...





hmm...





hmmhmm...























vielleicht fahrbar:





flowiges Ende:





Frühling:


----------



## greatwhite (23. April 2016)

Gestern das noch gute Wetter genutzt...









Schun schää in de Palz!


----------



## emek (23. April 2016)

schönes Trek


----------



## Merethrond (24. April 2016)

Das waren mal Stufen auf dem Trail.


----------



## greatwhite (24. April 2016)

Es stimmt also doch...die Biker zerstören die Wege


----------



## Schuffa87 (25. April 2016)

Wer von euch färt ne Sennes in M als FR oder DH Aufbau? 
Hab das ganze auch schon hier gepostet http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/sennes-als-freerider.672457/page-14#post-13763492

Meldung wäre cool


----------



## Bjoern_U. (25. April 2016)

Schuffa87 schrieb:


> Wer von euch färt ne Sennes in M als FR oder DH Aufbau?
> Hab das ganze auch schon hier gepostet http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/sennes-als-freerider.672457/page-14#post-13763492
> 
> Meldung wäre cool


bist du sicher im richtigen Unterforum zu sein ?


----------



## Schuffa87 (25. April 2016)

Da ich aus 76855 komme, ja.


----------



## Wayne68 (25. April 2016)

Ich komme aus 76835.Ist das gut oder schlecht ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schuffa87 (25. April 2016)

Die Frage war/ist ja klar formuliert. Hier erreiche ich evtl mehr Leute als im Sennes Thread. 

Soll ich künftig auch jedes bisschen Offtopic hier im Thread zitieren und einen dummen Spruch ablassen?

Ihr könnt das auch einfach gekonnt überlesen oder einem Mod melden wenn ihr wegen dem Post nicht schlafen könnt.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (25. April 2016)

Dieser Thread hat den Namen "*Bilder und Videos aus der Region*"
wie willst du hier mehr Leute erreichen als in dem Thread in dem es sich nur um das dreht was du suchst ?
Sprich Thema verfehlt, setzen sechs  

Mach doch einfach einen eigenen Thread hier im Local Forum auf


----------



## Schuffa87 (25. April 2016)

Hätte ich tun können. Hier ist aber immer viel los und hier erreiche ich alle aus der Region die evtl eine Sennes fahren. 

Einen zusätzlichen Thread wollte ich halt nicht extra erstellen. 
Ist ja auch egal, bin eh durchgefallen :'(


----------



## Irie Guide (25. April 2016)

Letzten Samstag über Deism.


----------



## Thebike69 (25. April 2016)

24.04 Strommasten DH Eröffnung Karlsruhe


----------



## Bjoern_U. (25. April 2016)

Thebike69 schrieb:


> 24.04 Strommasten DH Eröffnung Karlsruhe


warum liegen und stehen die da alle und fahren nicht ?


----------



## Thebike69 (25. April 2016)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> warum liegen und stehen die da alle und fahren nicht ?



Da gabs gerade das Spanferkel


----------



## Bjoern_U. (25. April 2016)

Thebike69 schrieb:


> Da gabs gerade das Spanferkel


hätteste mal das geknipst


----------



## Kelme (25. April 2016)

Spanferkel habe ich gerade nicht, aber Steakbrötchen vom NSO letzten Sonntag und damit eindeutig "aus der Region"




Mahlzeit by kelme_sis, auf Flickr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bjoern_U. (25. April 2016)

danke, aber ich hasse Zwiebeln


----------



## Kelme (25. April 2016)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> danke, aber ich hasse Zwiebeln


... und ich esse gar kein Fleisch


----------



## Laerry (26. April 2016)

Hat jemand die weise Pracht heute Morgen festgehalten?


----------



## DAKAY (26. April 2016)

Kelme schrieb:


> ... und ich esse gar kein Fleisch


War für den Hund, gell?


----------



## NewK (27. April 2016)

Laerry schrieb:


> Hat jemand die weise Pracht heute Morgen festgehalten?


Nur mit qualitätsminderdem Zoom:




(Woibiet)


----------



## A7XFreak (29. April 2016)

Beim Saupferch sind die schon seit Monaten mit Holzfällarbeiten dran 
Habs trotzdem auf die andere Seite geschafft


 
Falls jemand mal Bock auf ne (Enduro) Tour hat darf er sich gerne melden. Etwas einsam immer alleine zu fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Merethrond (29. April 2016)

Ich weiß Offtopic aber ich habe soeben meine Brille auf dem Trail blauweiß Pfalzblick Nr. 2 und Nr. 3 Richtung Wallberg verloren. Falls Sie jemand findet wäre ich dankbar. Finderlohn wäre ein guder pälzer Schoppe.


----------



## DAKAY (30. April 2016)




----------



## Quente (30. April 2016)

... hätte man mMn. gscheiter machen können.


----------



## DAKAY (30. April 2016)

Quente schrieb:


> ... hätte man mMn. gscheiter machen können.



Betroffener Hund?


mach doch


----------



## Bjoern_U. (30. April 2016)

heute mal wieder die Säge ausgepackt und den Hometrail aufgeräumt 






für den letzten ist meine Säge etwas zu kurz....


----------



## InsaneTree (1. Mai 2016)

Heute Mittag bei Neustadt


----------



## Fibbs79 (1. Mai 2016)

bin daheim ausgezogen ......


----------



## Schuffa87 (1. Mai 2016)

Gestern auf dem weg zum Rehbergturm..
60 min schieben für 6 min Abfahrt .... 
War kaum was los im Wald. Hab oben zwei aus Birkweiler getroffen, fuhren beide ein Transition DirtBag? Wuchtige Dinger


----------



## lomo (2. Mai 2016)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> bin daheim ausgezogen ......



Sag mal was zum Kocher und Topf ...
By the way, machst du die Cola jetzt warm?


----------



## Fibbs79 (2. Mai 2016)

lomo schrieb:


> Sag mal was zum Kocher und Topf ...
> By the way, machst du die Cola jetzt warm?



Nur wenn die Coke unter 0 Crad hat 

Der Kocher ist ein Holzvergaser (Solo Stove), gab es gebraucht zu einem fairen Preis in der E-Bucht. 
Die Nachbauten sollen bei deutlichem günstigerem Preis genauso gut funktionieren.
Der Holzofen lässt sich mit Packsack im Topf verstauen, und passt dadurch super in den Rucksack.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## emek (3. Mai 2016)

Lässt sich auch aus einem Ikea Besteckhalter nachbauen. Ikea Hobo Stove. Wollt ich mal machen. Jetzt fällt es mir wieder ein. Sicher irre praktisch...


----------



## delphi1507 (3. Mai 2016)

Der IKEA hoho ist aber nicht vergleichbar mit dem solostove
Ganz anderes System Stichwort holzvergasung....


----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (3. Mai 2016)

Schuffa87 schrieb:


> Gestern auf dem weg zum Rehbergturm..
> 60 min schieben für 6 min Abfahrt ....



Do warscht awer langsam


----------



## Schuffa87 (3. Mai 2016)

Bin nid de schnellschde zu Fuß

Edit. Un mim bike ach nid


----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (3. Mai 2016)

müssen wir mal wieder üben


----------



## JensDey (3. Mai 2016)

Schuffa87 schrieb:


> Bin nid de schnellschde zu Fuß
> 
> Edit. Un mim bike ach nid


So viel Ehrlichkeit muss belohnt werden: krigsch a 30 Sekunde-Gudschtiffd


----------



## lomo (4. Mai 2016)

emek schrieb:


> Lässt sich auch aus einem Ikea Besteckhalter nachbauen. Ikea Hobo Stove. Wollt ich mal machen. Jetzt fällt es mir wieder ein. Sicher irre praktisch...



Den Ikea Hobo Stove habe ich auch auf dem Plan, aber im Ultralitebikepacking-Forum ( ... oder in jedem anderen Utltralitetrekking-Forum) gibt es interessante Ansätze und Alternativen.


----------



## Schuffa87 (4. Mai 2016)

Ich trinke den Kaffee immer vor dem biken. Mehr ultralitebikepacking geht fast nicht. 

Gruß


----------



## lomo (4. Mai 2016)

Ich kann auch während einer Tour geniessen ... und wenn mal die Hüttendichte nicht so wie am Haardtrand gegeben ist, kann man den eigenen Kocher auspacken ... hat was. Auch in Vorbereitung auf anstehende Fernreisen ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schuffa87 (4. Mai 2016)

War doch nur ein Späßchen  alles cool. Ich trinke  vor und während dem biken eigentlich keinen Kaffee


----------



## Bener (4. Mai 2016)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Der Kocher ist ein Holzvergaser (Solo Stove).
> Die Nachbauten sollen bei deutlichem günstigerem Preis genauso gut funktionieren.
> Der Holzofen lässt sich mit Packsack im Topf verstauen, und passt dadurch super in den Rucksack.


Ich hab so nen Nachbau. Erst einmal benutzt, macht aber nen klasse Eindruck und das Prinzip funktioniert wie versprochen!
Packmaß ist gering und mein Topf, nen entgriffter Ikea, passt ebenfalls perfekt außen um den Kocher und noch in den Beutel!


----------



## Egon_Hinkel (4. Mai 2016)

Mit was befeuert ihr euren Kocher? Mit gesammeltem Holz aus dem Wald oder nehmt ihr dazu spezielles Material mit?


----------



## Bener (4. Mai 2016)

Gesammeltes, möglichst trockenes Holz (ca. fingerdick) und Kiefernzapfen. Zum anzünden Birkenrinde.
Vergaser kommen, wenn sie erstmal laufen, auch mit feuchterem Holz zurecht.

Mein erster Test hat ergeben, dass das Nachlegen der Schlüssel zum Erfolg ist. Möglichst kontinuierlich, damit die Vergasung nicht abbricht....
Ich glaub, da muss ich noch was üben...


----------



## Quente (4. Mai 2016)

... aufgrund der Sauerkrautkonzentration im Pfälzerwald ist die Vergasung sehr effektiv.


----------



## lomo (4. Mai 2016)

Schuffa87 schrieb:


> War doch nur ein Späßchen  alles cool. Ich trinke  vor und während dem biken eigentlich keinen Kaffee



Alles cool, kein Problem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (4. Mai 2016)

Immer der Sonne entgegen


----------



## JensDey (5. Mai 2016)

Wahnsinnsbilder


----------



## Egon_Hinkel (5. Mai 2016)

Wo ist der Felsen auf dem letzten Bild, bzw. wie heißt er? Muss auch noch später meine Bilder von heute mal laden.

Hier mal die Bilder von heute, die Kamera ist schon etwas älter, aber das wichtigste sollte man erkennen


----------



## Bjoern_U. (6. Mai 2016)

Vaddertagstour 2016


----------



## Kelme (6. Mai 2016)

In Erwartung




Die Fahne sehen by kelme_sis, auf Flickr


----------



## IBEX73 (6. Mai 2016)

Egon_Hinkel schrieb:


> Wo ist der Felsen auf dem letzten Bild, bzw. wie heißt er? Muss auch noch später meine Bilder von heute mal laden.
> 
> Hier mal die Bilder von heute, die Kamera ist schon etwas älter, aber das wichtigste sollte man erkennen
> Anhang anzeigen 490424 Anhang anzeigen 490425 Anhang anzeigen 490426 Anhang anzeigen 490427 Anhang anzeigen 490428 Anhang anzeigen 490429 Anhang anzeigen 490430 Anhang anzeigen 490432 Anhang anzeigen 490433 Anhang anzeigen 490434 Anhang anzeigen 490435



Die Echse ist sehr gut getroffen...


----------



## Bjoern_U. (6. Mai 2016)

Nachschlag von Gestern


----------



## Egon_Hinkel (8. Mai 2016)

Von heute:


----------



## Kelme (8. Mai 2016)

Helmbachweiher. Immer wieder schön.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (8. Mai 2016)

Kelme schrieb:


> Helmbachweiher. Immer wieder schön.


da muss ich auch mal wieder hin !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Egon_Hinkel (8. Mai 2016)

Joa, bin vom Forsthaus Heldenstein gekommen, ging ja recht fix dort runter.


----------



## IBEX73 (13. Mai 2016)

Nach 11 Jahren bin ich auch mal wieder im südlichen Pfälzerwald unhergeradelt.....
Erste 1/2 Tagestour.......auf diversen Rundwegen





A bissle baschtla





IBEX on the Rocks





Aussicht Richtung @Fibbs79 ......(Beim nächsten Mal dann.....)





Nochmal für @Fibbs79 ,in Gedenken..........Dose gabs net.....





Kein Beitrag ohne Gipfelkreuz.....





und nochmal baschtla....









Fazit: Extrem schöne Ecke dort-selten soviel den Umwerfer benützen müssen-ebenso Talas-und die ersten beiden Gänge............
Saugeil wars......


----------



## JensDey (13. Mai 2016)

Haua, das sieht ja geil aus. Und anspruchsvoll >> Aua!


----------



## s1monster (16. Mai 2016)

A7XFreak schrieb:


> Beim Saupferch sind die schon seit Monaten mit Holzfällarbeiten dran
> Habs trotzdem auf die andere Seite geschafft
> Anhang anzeigen 488573
> Falls jemand mal Bock auf ne (Enduro) Tour hat darf er sich gerne melden. Etwas einsam immer alleine zu fahren.



Sag an, ich wär mal wieder dabei... ;-)


----------



## Deleted 360060 (16. Mai 2016)

s1monster schrieb:


> Sag an, ich wär mal wieder dabei... ;-)


Wäre auch mal dabei... brauche nur Vorlauf wegen der Anreise... 1 Tag reicht aber


----------



## IBEX73 (18. Mai 2016)

JensDey schrieb:


> Haua, das sieht ja geil aus. Und anspruchsvoll >> Aua!



....,Aua habe ich keines gemacht.....alles im Lot geblieben....
Tags darauf war das Wetter eher "Aua"-Nass.Geplant war eine grosse Schleife ins Nachbarland,Erkundung der Nordvogesen......

Sind leider wenig Bilder,da es 6 std.mehr oder weniger am Stück geregnet hat.....

Weg zur Froensburg ist übrigens aktuell gesperrt-falls es jemanden interessiert..... 





Dadurch ein kleines Juwel entdeckt (und NEIN,die Bremsspur ist nicht von mir....)





Regen+Nebel...





Dann noch nen Bärigen Typen getroffen





Auch wenn die Bereifung an Rad+Füssen etwas overdressed wirkt-an diesem Tag war es eindeutig die richtige Wahl....


----------



## Fibbs79 (18. Mai 2016)

Der Trail zur Froensburg ist bis auf wenige Tragepassagen fahrbar:

Fastpünktlich um 10Uhr ging es los zur Tour de France (Elsass).
Nachdem wir gleich zu Beginn die höchste Burg der Pfalz (und der Tour) unter die Stollen genommen hatten, konnte es Höhenmetertechnisch nur noch gemütlicher werden 

Von hier oben sieht man sogar die Erdkrümmung:




Da keiner von der noch bevorstehenden Schieberei wusste, ging es frohen Mutes weiter, nun auf der französischen Seite.
Unschwer zu Erkennen an folgendem Hinweisschild:




Wer nicht hören will, oder lesen kann, muss eben fühlen, bzw. sein Rad tragen: 




Der Trail war bis auf die quer- und längs liegenden Bäume jedoch echt genial, und schreit nach einer erneuten Befahrung 

Natürlich gab es auch Trails ohne Blockaden:




Des Weiteren gab es sogar Trails mit Slickrockeinlagen




Etwas von der ursprünglich geplanten (oder nicht geplanten) Tour ging es weiter zum Zigeunerfelsen. Die bereits in die Jahre gekommene Holztreppe einmal hochgeklettert, hieß es oben Nahrung zu sich zu nehmen 




Nun ging es *fast* rasant nach Obersteinbach, wenn da nicht die JJ´s wären 
Vorbei an der (Ziegen)käserei ging es einen sehr schönen Trail hoch zur Ruine Schoeneck:








Eine wirklich imposante Burg, mit keinerlei Geländer oder sonstigen Absturzsicherungen 
Ein Bauarbeiter erzählte uns von Jugendlichen die auf den losen Steinen des Mauerwerkes rumturnen. 

Nachdem ein Bunker der Maginot-Linie untersucht wurde, ging es weiter auf der Burgenrunde. Nächstes Ziel die Ruine Rothenburg. Und dann war er auf einmal da ......

..... dieser Drecksanstieg:




Wie gerne wäre ich diesen Serpentinentrail mit gefühlten 101 Kehren von oben nach unten gefahren. Aber NEIN: es musste ja nach oben geschoben werden. 
Großen Respekt an 

@Fatster der sein 0,0293 Tonnen-Gefährt da hoch gedrückt hat 

Oben angekommen gab es "nur" eine kleine Ruine zu sehen, und so wurde die Fahrt weiter fortgesetzt um unser eigentliches Ziel, die Ruine Falkenstein, zu erreichen.
Da keiner von uns wusste was für ein Schlafplatz uns erwartete, war die Ruine nach einem weiteren steilen Anstieg, ein wahrer Glücksgriff:



Inklusive regenfestem Schlafplatz 




Nachdem etwas Holz eingesammelt war, konnte endlich gegrillt werden:







Wenn es noch ein dazu gegeben hätte, .....

Der perfekte Schlafplatz war auch schnell eingerichtet.
Somit musste nur noch geklärt werden, wer für die Abwehr von Mäusen, Bären, Wildschweinen und Spinnen zuständig war.
Hätte sich nur mal jemand für die Abwehr von nächtlichen Holzmachern engagiert

Nachdem es nachts etwas geregnet hatte, konnte nun bei schönem (trockenem) Wetter die Rückreise angetreten werden.

Noch etwas frisch heute morgen:




Zunächst einmal warm rollen 




Die Rückreise ist schnell erzählt 
Auf zumeist flachen Etappen, einen kleinen Abstecher zur Ruine Lützelhardt:




Mit mächtigem Gemäuer on the Top:




... ging es zum Abschluss noch einmal hoch hinauf zum Gimbelhof.
Hier gab es zum Abschluss der France-Burgen-Runde, wie kann es auch anders sein: Cordon-Bleu mit Pommes und Salat.
Bilder hab ich hiervon keine gemacht. 

@Fatster: Übernehmen sie 

Ich bin echt begeistert von meinem erstenOvernighter (per Bike). Es wird mit Sicherheit nicht mein Letzter sein! Zusammen mit den beiden Steffen´s und Rainer war dies mehr als eine geniale Tour. Die Strapazen vom Drecksanstieg hab ich inzwischen längst wieder vergessen (meine Beine noch nicht so richtig)  Was bleibt ist eine sehr schöneErinnerung mit tollen Jungs in einer superschönen Umgebung


----------



## IBEX73 (18. Mai 2016)

@Fibbs79 : Sehr,sehr fein ,da habe ich doch glatt ein paar meiner Stationen wiedererkannt-Ohne Regen+Nebel.......


----------



## madmike85 (18. Mai 2016)

Bin gerade mit @HansDampf89 unterwegs und wollte @Fibbs79 auf seiner Terrasse besuchen, leider war niemand Zuhause


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (18. Mai 2016)




----------



## HansDampf89 (18. Mai 2016)




----------



## Bjoern_U. (18. Mai 2016)

leicht feuchte Feiermontagstrailtour mit @rmfausi




@Optimizer guck mal, Treppen !!! 




hier baden Elwetritsche, wer sieht sie ?


----------



## Egon_Hinkel (18. Mai 2016)

Ein paar hässliche Bilder, heute nach gefühlten 10m Waldweg der erste Plattfuß seit fast 1500km , wenigstens habe ich mir jetzt mal ein Erste-Hilfe-Reifen-Set für den Rucksack zusammengestellt


----------



## lomo (19. Mai 2016)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Der Trail zur Froensburg ist bis auf wenige Tragepassagen fahrbar:
> 
> Fastpünktlich um 10Uhr ging es los zur Tour de France (Elsass).
> Nachdem wir gleich zu Beginn die höchste Burg der Pfalz (und der Tour) unter die Stollen genommen hatten, konnte es Höhenmetertechnisch nur noch gemütlicher werden
> ...



Coole Tour! Gibt es auch nen "Equipment-Talk" dazu?
Mich würde mal interessieren, was & welches Material mit geschleppt wurde ...


----------



## Fibbs79 (19. Mai 2016)

lomo schrieb:


> Coole Tour! Gibt es auch nen "Equipment-Talk" dazu?
> Mich würde mal interessieren, was & welches Material mit geschleppt wurde ...



Ich hatte ne minimalistische Ausrüstung dabei:

Cumulus X-Lite 200 Schlafsack
Thermarest Neoair xlite Isomatte
Ein Stück Folie für unter die Isomatte
Solo Stove mit Spiritusbrenner-Einsatz für den Kaffee morgens
Wechseltrikot, Mütze (nachts hatte es nur 3Crad) & Regenkleidung
Nahrung in Form von Käsewürstchen, Cornyriegel, Laugenstangen und 2Coladosen.

Vermisst hab ich außer einem Bier  am Lagerfeuer nichts. Hat alles in den Evoc 20l Rucksack gepasst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (20. Mai 2016)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Ich hatte ne minimalistische Ausrüstung dabei:
> 
> Cumulus X-Lite 200 Schlafsack
> Thermarest Neoair xlite Isomatte
> ....



Liest sich wie im Lightbikepacking-Unterforum ;-)
Bin dabei Equipment zusammen zu stellen


----------



## Radler-01 (20. Mai 2016)

lomo schrieb:


> Liest sich wie im Lightbikepacking-Unterforum ;-)
> Bin dabei Equipment zusammen zu stellen



große Ereignisse werfen ihren Schatten voraus...!!?


----------



## lomo (20. Mai 2016)

radler-01 schrieb:


> große Ereignisse werfen ihren Schatten voraus...!!?


----------



## AlexMC (21. Mai 2016)

Ein paar Spitzkehren fahren gewesen









Damit man auf den Fotos die Spitzkehren besser sieht, sind da extra so Holzdinger angebracht...





Erstmal rumkommen


----------



## Merethrond (22. Mai 2016)

Wer suche der finde. Pfälzer Dreigestirn.


----------



## Laerry (22. Mai 2016)

Ecki^^


----------



## skys (22. Mai 2016)

Alles schöne bis wunderschöne und verführerische Bilder ! 



Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> Vaddertagstour 2016



Aber endlich auch mal eines aus der Umgebung vor der Haustür !


----------



## NewK (22. Mai 2016)

Heute Abend mal auf dem Weg zum Weißen Stich die offizielle Bunny Hop Strecke geprüft 













...und festgestellt, dass sie komplett fahrbar ist 





In letzter Zeit heufen sich solche "Astbrüche" rund um den Eck-Kopf


----------



## Bjoern_U. (22. Mai 2016)

da ist jemand aber ziemlich einfallslos, zum Glück !
Auf den Scheiß mit gespannten Drähten und Nagelbrettern können wir echt verzichten.


----------



## sp00n82 (22. Mai 2016)

Rein zufällige Astbrüche. Hier in der Gegend fallen in letzter Zeit immer häufiger Bäume perfekt orthogonal zu den Wegen. Damn you nature, you scary!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trail_desire (23. Mai 2016)

NewK schrieb:


> Heute Abend mal auf dem Weg zum Weißen Stich die offizielle Bunny Hop Strecke geprüft
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das muss so....wenn man solche Autobahnen im Wald baut muß man ja auch irgendwie verhindern, daß dort demnächst tiefergelegte 3er zum Grillen in den Wald fahren....


----------



## AlexMC (23. Mai 2016)

Das MTB-Verbot auf Wegen >2m Breite wird konsequent umgesetzt


----------



## donnersberger (23. Mai 2016)

schon mal ein paar Bilder vom Samstag:









Rest im Album, bzw. folgt noch..


----------



## trail_desire (23. Mai 2016)

Am Sonntag auch unterwegs gewesen....




Traumlandschaft... 



Trail? 



Eigentlich ein Traum..... 


Doch wir müssen leider draussen bleiben?  Bin mir sicher....hier würden weniger Biker abstürzen als Kletterer



Kurze Rast



Nette Abfahrt...




 Hier längere Pause, da ein junger Biker mein Werkzeug brauchte.... 




Am Ende dieser nette Trail....


 

Gleich unten...



Fast wie in den Alpen.... 

 

Diese Ecke werden wir bald wieder mal ansteuern


----------



## hossianajoe (24. Mai 2016)

Sieht Interessant aus, darf man fragen in welcher Gegend das war !?


----------



## rmfausi (24. Mai 2016)

Zwischen Schriesheim und Dossenheim, nehme ich mal frech an. Bei den letzten beiden Bildern bin ich mir nicht 100% sicher,  bei den Anderen schon. Gruß rmfausi

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## donnersberger (24. Mai 2016)

Noch ein Gruß aus Hoidelbärg:


----------



## -heinzel- (24. Mai 2016)

trail_desire schrieb:


> Doch wir müssen leider draussen bleiben?  Bin mir sicher....hier würden weniger Biker abstürzen als KlettererAnhang anzeigen 496273



Der Zaun soll auch nicht verhindern, dass sich da Biker oder Kletterer in den Tod stürzen. Viel mehr soll er verhindern, dass sich irgendwelche Deppen nicht an die - hart umkämpfte - Zugangsreglung zum Steinbruch innerhalb des Naturschutzgebietes Ölberg halten. Leider nötig.

Grüße
  heinzel =u}


----------



## Irie Guide (24. Mai 2016)

hossianajoe schrieb:


> Sieht Interessant aus, darf man fragen in welcher Gegend das war !?


Die ersten Bilder sind vom Steinbruch in Schriesheim und die andern vom Russenstein/Felsenmeer.
http://www.themenpark-umwelt.baden-wuerttemberg.de/servlet/is/27230/?path=4422;6350;24737;


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trail_desire (24. Mai 2016)

-heinzel- schrieb:


> Der Zaun soll auch nicht verhindern, dass sich da Biker oder Kletterer in den Tod stürzen. Viel mehr soll er verhindern, dass sich irgendwelche Deppen nicht an die - hart umkämpfte - Zugangsreglung zum Steinbruch innerhalb des Naturschutzgebietes Ölberg halten. Leider nötig.
> 
> Grüße
> heinzel =u}


Die Deppen werden leider genausowenig dadurch abgehalten wie die Kletterer. Zu Fuß kommt man ja ganz gut rein. Daher finde ich den Zaun nutzlos, zumindest für den Naturschutz.

Na ja....von so NSG-Regeln hört man ja einiges....zum Glück gibts dort Kletterer und Fußgänger, sonst würde alles zuwachsen. Wie bei schon vielen Felsen....Da sind Kletterer.....dann wird vom NSB eine seltene Eidechse am Fuß der Felsen entdeckt....ergo wird Klettern verboten.....Fels wird von Hecken bewachsen......Eidechsen auch wieder weg....toll

Auserdem ist ein Steinbruch nicht natürlich, sondern von Menschenhand geschaffen.....die Natur hat sich daran angepasst und die neuen Gegebenheiten haben vielen Lebewesen einen Lebensraum geschaffen der ohne gar nicht da wäre. Einige Arten waren sicher schon da, als der Steinbruch sogar noch in Betrieb war. Und im stillgelegten Steinbruch stört der Mensch wohl kaum noch. Also warum wieder ändern? 
Mit der Zeit erobert sich die Natur wieder einiges zurück, damit verschwinden auch wieder einige Arten, ohne den Menschen nur noch schneller.


----------



## trail_desire (24. Mai 2016)

Das ist eigentlich ein Bilderthread. Muß eigentlich immer öffentlich jedem bekanntgegeben werden wo die Trailschätze  sich verbergen
Wozu das führt kennt man ja von anderen Regionen.

Ich hab so schon immer ein schlechtes Gewissen Bilder zu posten, nicht umsonst lass ich Ortsnamen meist weg. Wenn jemand eine fremde Gegend erkunden will, macht er das in kleinen Gruppen, wenn er nicht weiss was einen erwartet.
Aber wenn Bilder und schlimmstenfalls GPS Tracks weitergegeben werden kommen viele aber gleich in größeren Gruppen.
Dann beschweren sich Wanderer und schwupps wird der ohnehin verbote Weg auch noch per Schild gesperrt, dass dann auch noch der letzte Wanderer weiss was Sache ist. 
Wenn jemand wirklich Interesse hat schreibt er gerne eine PM, oder findet sowas auf Karten. Wer sich diese Mühe nicht machen will, soll auch nicht so einfach an Daten kommen.
Ausserdem lesen hier auch Bike-Gegner mit.....und das ist Wasser auf deren Mühlen.


----------



## sp00n82 (24. Mai 2016)

Seit Strava ist dieses "Geheimhalten" doch eh nur noch Makulatur.


----------



## hossianajoe (25. Mai 2016)

trail_desire schrieb:


> Das ist eigentlich ein Bilderthread. Muß eigentlich immer öffentlich jedem bekanntgegeben werden wo die Trailschätze  sich verbergen
> Wozu das führt kennt man ja von anderen Regionen.
> 
> Ich hab so schon immer ein schlechtes Gewissen Bilder zu posten, nicht umsonst lass ich Ortsnamen meist weg. Wenn jemand eine fremde Gegend erkunden will, macht er das in kleinen Gruppen, wenn er nicht weiss was einen erwartet.
> ...


Warum regst Du dich denn so auf , fragen darf man mal


----------



## HansDampf89 (25. Mai 2016)

Ich finde dieses Geheimhaltungs-Getue völlig bescheuert... Wenn du deine Trails und dein Hobby nicht mit anderen Teilen möchtest, frage ich mich für was du dich auf einer öffentlichen Plattform rumtreibst... Man muss ja nicht gleich die Koordinaten von Trail-Einstieg preisgeben. Aber die in der Nähe befindliche Ortschaft oder das Gebiet kann man ruhig nennen. Du machst ja Grad so als würde jeder nur nachfragen um dann sofort dort Wanderer über den Haufen zu fahren und Bremsspuren zu hinterlassen...


----------



## AlexMC (25. Mai 2016)

Jein. Ja, Gebiet im Großen kann man schon nennen. Details bei netter Anfrage per PM verweigert normalerweise auch keiner.

Wer manch sinnlos zerfahrenen Weg gesehen hat, der versteht aber eine gewisse Zurückhaltung schon. Es gibt eben Stellen, die eine zu große Frequenz nicht so vertragen. Gerade im Land der 2m-Regel.
Weil manche nicht ihre Skills dem Trail anpassen wollen, sondern lieber den Trail ihren Skills. Und weil es einen psychologischen Unterschied macht, ob ein Wanderer zwei Bikern begegnet oder zwanzig.

Soll man jetzt deswegen keine Bilder mehr posten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (25. Mai 2016)

Frühstück stand heute auf dem Plan:

Vorbei an (meinem)  Haus am See:




Ein Schelm wer etwas Böses dabei denkt 




Frühstück kochen:




Bissel Techniktraining auf dem Rückweg:





.... Zeit für Mittagessen ....


----------



## sp00n82 (25. Mai 2016)

AlexMC schrieb:


> Jein. Ja, Gebiet im Großen kann man schon nennen. Details bei netter Anfrage per PM verweigert normalerweise auch keiner.
> 
> Wer manch sinnlos zerfahrenen Weg gesehen hat, der versteht aber eine gewisse Zurückhaltung schon. Es gibt eben Stellen, die eine zu große Frequenz nicht so vertragen. Gerade im Land der 2m-Regel.


Grad in Heidelberg sammelt sich aber sowieso eh alles am Königstuhl und Weißen Stein. Und zumindest alles was wieder Richtung Westen runtergeht, dürfte schon sowas wie Allgemeinwissen sein. Wobei ich jetzt zugeben muss, dass ich die beiden letzten Bilder auch nicht auf Anhieb zuordnen kann.


----------



## Joerg_1969 (25. Mai 2016)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Frühstück kochen:


Falsches Getränk?


----------



## Fibbs79 (25. Mai 2016)

Nee....  hatte etwas weniger Schlaf letzte Nacht


----------



## trail_desire (25. Mai 2016)

hossianajoe schrieb:


> Warum regst Du dich denn so auf , fragen darf man mal



Ich hätte dir auch noch per PN geschrieben....aber da war ja wer schneller hier....


----------



## hossianajoe (25. Mai 2016)

Hier mal ein Bild vn meinem Neuen !


----------



## JensDey (26. Mai 2016)

JensDey schrieb:


> Gedroht -> gemacht
> Anhang anzeigen 497202
> Ab diesem Abzweig heisst es aufpassen.
> Im Vordergrund geht es noch nach links, wie zum Flugplatz und Ebene 3. im Hg seht ihr schon den entscheidenden Abzweig.
> ...


Auch wenn es einigen nicht gefallen wird, ich habe mal den "legalen" Weg ohne Steinbruch beschrieben. 
Bekannt ist die Ecke sowieso. 
Ich entdecke viele Trails auch selbst, aber manche Einstiege/ Anfahrten sind schon sehr versteckt.


----------



## Merethrond (27. Mai 2016)

Hier mal wieder Bilder. Ruck Zuck war's dunkel und nass.


----------



## s1monster (27. Mai 2016)

Letztes Wochenende beim HDF Summer Jam 

















Vielleicht war ja unwissentlich jemand aus dem Forum hier am Start!


----------



## sp00n82 (28. Mai 2016)

Da wir es ja vorhin mal vom Steinbruch hatten...





Auf den Bildern sieht das immer ganz anders aus, als wenn man selbst oben steht. *holladagehtsaberganzschönsteilrunter* Andersrum wärs mir lieber.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JensDey (28. Mai 2016)

Wow. Die Kante fahr ich nicht. Da nehm ich immer den Ausstieg 2m links. Hab aber auch keine FR-Ausrüstung; wär auch ein bisschen heftig, denn da hatte ich schon 3,5h und 800hm. 
War aber schon ganz stolz diese Sequenz überhaupt gefahren zu sein. Der Einstieg ist heftig.


----------



## Merethrond (28. Mai 2016)




----------



## JensDey (28. Mai 2016)

Gaaaaaanz starkes Bild. Welche Cam.


----------



## Merethrond (28. Mai 2016)

iPhone.


----------



## JensDey (28. Mai 2016)

Merethrond schrieb:


> iPhone.


Respekt! Am iphone nachbearbeitet?


----------



## Merethrond (28. Mai 2016)

Danke auch. Ja mit Enlight. Hab nicht immer Zeit am Rechner mit Photoshop drüber zu gehen. Für unterwegs ist es eine prima App. Gibt's manchmal für umme - dann zuschlagen.


----------



## guru39 (29. Mai 2016)

Aus Beerfelden.





Bild by Frauchen


----------



## donnersberger (31. Mai 2016)

Gleicher Tag, gleicher Ort, gleicher Rider:


----------



## Bener (31. Mai 2016)

s1monster schrieb:


> Letztes Wochenende beim HDF Summer Jam
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ist der weiße Helm in der Mitte unser @Dr.Knochenhart ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr.Knochenhart (1. Juni 2016)

Bener schrieb:


> Ist der weiße Helm in der Mitte unser @Dr.Knochenhart ??


Nein das bin nicht ich.


----------



## Bener (1. Juni 2016)

Dr.Knochenhart schrieb:


> Nein das bin nicht ich.


Hmm, ok...
War mir auch nicht sicher, aber ich meinte, eine gewisse Ähnlichkeit zu erkennen...


----------



## Dr.Knochenhart (1. Juni 2016)

Bener schrieb:


> Hmm, ok...
> War mir auch nicht sicher, aber ich meinte, eine gewisse Ähnlichkeit zu erkennen...



Das stimmt, die Ähnlichkeit ist vorhanden !


----------



## Fibbs79 (3. Juni 2016)

mit meiner Regierung unterwegs


----------



## madmike85 (3. Juni 2016)

Sehr löblich


----------



## sp00n82 (3. Juni 2016)

Vor allem die Bildüberschrift im Album.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bener (3. Juni 2016)

JensDey schrieb:


> Gaaaaaanz starkes Bild. Welche Cam.


Lecker Steak, welche Pfanne?!


----------



## Schuffa87 (3. Juni 2016)

Bener schrieb:


> Lecker Steak, welche Pfanne?!



Gundel


----------



## JensDey (3. Juni 2016)

Bener schrieb:


> Lecker Steak, welche Pfanne?!


Ist doch gar kein Fleisch drauf. 
Interessiert mich trotzdem immer, wenn die Lichtsituation nicht offensichtlich einfach ist. 
Beim Steak fragt man übrigends nach dem Metzger.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (3. Juni 2016)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> mit meiner Regierung unterwegs


die Begeisterung ist ihr ins Gesicht geschrieben 
hast aber bestimmt nur einen ungünstigen Moment erwischt   



JensDey schrieb:


> Beim Steak fragt man übrigends nach dem Metzger.


nein, nach dem Namen vom Rindviech....


----------



## Anschie84 (3. Juni 2016)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> die Begeisterung ist ihr ins Gesicht geschrieben
> hast aber bestimmt nur einen ungünstigen Moment erwischt




Doch, doch die Begeisterung war da  Frau kann das manchmal nur schlecht zeigen


----------



## Merethrond (5. Juni 2016)

Relativ hohe Luftfeuchtigkeit heute.


----------



## cougar1982 (9. Juni 2016)

edit: ein Blick über den Tellerand ist anscheinend nicht erwüncht. Deshalb sind die Bilder hier wieder raus.


----------



## s1monster (9. Juni 2016)




----------



## Schuffa87 (9. Juni 2016)

cougar1982 schrieb:


> Ist zwar nicht aus der Region und ohne Räder aber höhenmeter gab es trotzdem ein paar.


Dann hat es hier nichts verloren?!?


----------



## trail_desire (9. Juni 2016)

Schuffa87 schrieb:


> Dann hat es hier nichts verloren?!?



...genau....was soll das? Nicht Region, keine Räder und auch noch aus September 2015. Ich sehe hier weder ein Bezug zu diesem Thread, noch zu irgend etwas anderem aus dem IBCHöchstens ein Berg und Tannen.

Vielleicht hat er was geraucht.....ich will auch von dem Zeug


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wayne68 (10. Juni 2016)

cougar1982 schrieb:


> edit: ein Blick über den Tellerand ist anscheinend nicht erwüncht. Deshalb sind die Bilder hier wieder raus.



was erwartest du hier im palz forum ? 
der pfälzer an sich ist fremden oder neuem im_ regelfall _kaum bis gar net aufgeschlossen.dem berühmten blick über den tellerrand ist er eher abgeneigt.ist halt so.
dafür gibts halt sehr viele weinfeste,günstigen und leckeren riesling in 0,5 l gebinden und eine tolle hüttendichte.ist ja auch was.
leberknödel ! lecker ! 

gruß aus burrweiler


----------



## Schuffa87 (10. Juni 2016)

Wayne68 schrieb:


> was erwartest du hier im palz forum ?
> der pfälzer an sich ist fremden oder neuem im_ regelfall _kaum bis gar net aufgeschlossen.dem berühmten blick über den tellerrand ist er eher abgeneigt.ist halt so.
> dafür gibts halt sehr viele weinfeste,günstigen und leckeren riesling in 0,5 l gebinden und eine tolle hüttendichte.ist ja auch was.
> leberknödel ! lecker !
> ...


Totaler Bullshit. Hier gehts um Bilder, Videos, Coladosen, Schnitzelweck aus der Region und nicht um irgendwelche Menschen, die irgendwo im Wald ein paar Hundert/Tausend Treppenstufen hocheiern. Ist halt einfach Fakt. Das hat nichts mit Tellerrand oder aufgeschlossen zu tun.

Wenn er wenigstens ein paar Zeilen zu diesem Event geschrieben hätte, so ne Art Hintergrundgeschichte zu den Bildern. Bisschen Input und so. Das wäre dann ja noch in Ordnung gewesen (irgendwie..) Aber zusammenhanglos paar Bilder posten?!? Sorry, Fail!


----------



## scylla (10. Juni 2016)

Und was hat der ganze Text hier mit "Bildern und Videos aus der Region" zu tun? 
Richtig, genauso wenig. Sorry, Fail


----------



## Wayne68 (10. Juni 2016)

mein tägliches frühstück.lecker !


----------



## Bjoern_U. (10. Juni 2016)

Wenn es nicht passt, passt es nicht.
Das hat nichts übern Tellerrand oder wenig aufgeschlossen zu tun.


----------



## 3 Steps Ahead (10. Juni 2016)

scylla schrieb:


> Und was hat der ganze Text hier mit "Bildern und Videos aus der Region" zu tun?
> Richtig, genauso wenig. Sorry, Fail


Na dann mal lieber nicht belehren und selbst so machen. 

Trotz allem, wo würde dieser Faden hinführen wenn jeder sich das Recht rausnehmen würde, Bilder zu posten, die nichts mit der ursprünglichen Idee zu tun hätten?

Hier moi selbschd gschossenes un mit 1000 Filtern bearbeitetes Bild


----------



## sp00n82 (10. Juni 2016)

scylla schrieb:


> Und was hat der ganze Text hier mit "Bildern und Videos aus der Region" zu tun?
> Richtig, genauso wenig. Sorry, Fail


Wird Zeit für einen Bilder und Videos aus der Region-Laberthread! Dann verpasse ich endlich keine wichtigen Bilder und Videos mehr zwischen all dem Gelaber.


----------



## Radler-01 (10. Juni 2016)

oder einfach nur ein *Thread* mit dem Titel *>... was ich immer schon mal loswerden bzw. sagen wollte - egal ob´s jemand interessiert, richtig ist oder einfach nur dumm gebabbelt ist...<*


(ich erstell´ den aber nicht ... )


----------



## Kelme (10. Juni 2016)

Nächtlicher Blick auf das Land vor der Pfalz. Ok - Vorderpfalz.




Nachtsicht by kelme_sis, auf Flickr

Standpunkt ist das Friedensdenkmal bei Edenkoben. Leckere Küche im Haus am Fuße des Turms. Keine PWV-Hütte, sondern professionelles Gasthaus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DAKAY (10. Juni 2016)

Wayne68 schrieb:


> mein tägliches frühstück.lecker !


Sunneberch?


----------



## Wayne68 (10. Juni 2016)

DAKAY schrieb:


> Sunneberch?



jepp...


----------



## Kelme (11. Juni 2016)

Ich bin irgendwie nur noch nachts unterwegs




Das Schloss_2 by kelme_sis, auf Flickr


----------



## Laerry (12. Juni 2016)

Macht nix, nachts isses Wetter meist besser^^


----------



## Pfalzgott (12. Juni 2016)

Am Helmbachweiher


----------



## lomo (13. Juni 2016)

Laerry schrieb:


> Macht nix, nachts isses Wetter meist besser^^



Da sieht man den Regen nicht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IBEX73 (13. Juni 2016)

AlexMC schrieb:


> Ein paar Spitzkehren fahren gewesen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Da habe ich noch passend etwas von der Auffahrt dorthin.....superschön dort... +vorallem nicht in (meiner) Karte.





und noch andere Hügel...









....und Schluss....


----------



## Daseca (13. Juni 2016)

IBEX73 schrieb:


> Da habe ich noch passend etwas von der Auffahrt dorthin.....superschön dort... +vorallem nicht in (meiner) Karte.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Wo ist das genau? Sieht richtig gut aus


----------



## IBEX73 (13. Juni 2016)

Daseca schrieb:


> Wo ist das genau? Sieht richtig gut aus



Ist auch richtig gut...., und vor diesem Hintergrund wird auch nix weitergegeben-ich denke die Locals haben Verständnis dafür.
Ist nämlich recht "sensibel" ,das Gebiet dort.....


----------



## HansDampf89 (13. Juni 2016)

Wieso fährst du in solch sensiblem Gebiet?


----------



## IBEX73 (13. Juni 2016)

HansDampf89 schrieb:


> Wieso fährst du in solch sensiblem Gebiet?



Weil ich weiß,wie man sich gegenüber der Natur+anderen Nutzern verhält.....

( bin übrigens Wegewart beim grössten deutschen Wanderverein,so nebenbei.....bevor Diskussionen aufkommen)


----------



## scylla (13. Juni 2016)

IBEX73 schrieb:


> Da habe ich noch passend etwas von der Auffahrt dorthin.....superschön dort... +vorallem nicht in (meiner) Karte.
> 
> und noch andere Hügel...



wir haben denselben Geschmack 








Einige Wege in der Gegend sind noch nicht auf den Karten. Ich hab das Gefühl, da schießen die Premium-Wanderwege wie Pilze aus dem Boden. Jedes Mal gibt's was neues zu entdecken, und alles ziemlich hübsch angelegt. Fast wie eine Wundertüte


----------



## IBEX73 (14. Juni 2016)

scylla schrieb:


> wir haben denselben Geschmack
> 
> 
> 
> ...



@scylla :

Stimmt: Wallis,Pfälzerwald.....Hometrails vom Max......

Es ist echt gemein.Du fährst da einfach durch und ich komme grad so auf den Knien durch.....


----------



## scylla (14. Juni 2016)

IBEX73 schrieb:


> Es ist echt gemein.Du fährst da einfach durch und ich komme grad so auf den Knien durch.....



manchmal muss es ja auch einen Vorteil haben, klein zu sein


----------



## Fibbs79 (15. Juni 2016)

Kleine schmierige Bikebergsteiger Runde gedreht:


----------



## nummer768 (16. Juni 2016)

Vor ein paar Tagen, als das Wetter noch Wetter war


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (18. Juni 2016)

Spontanes Fatbiketreffen in Hauenstein:

Kurzer Zwischenstopp am Trifelsblick:




Pünktlich zur Schließung der Hauensteiner Hütte eingetroffen:




Von daher gab es für uns Resteessen 




Nach knapp 5 Stunden gab es ein letztes Fotoshooting:




Romantik darf natürlich nicht fehlen:




Schee war´s mal wieder


----------



## Egon_Hinkel (18. Juni 2016)

IBEX73 schrieb:


> Ist auch richtig gut...., und vor diesem Hintergrund wird auch nix weitergegeben-ich denke die Locals haben Verständnis dafür.
> Ist nämlich recht "sensibel" ,das Gebiet dort.....



Kanns dir per PN sagen wo es ist, ich glaube wenn die Angabe im Profil von IBEX stimmt, sind wir wohl eher "local" als er.


----------



## Pfalz-freeride (21. Juni 2016)

IBEX73 schrieb:


> Ist auch richtig gut...., und vor diesem Hintergrund wird auch nix weitergegeben-ich denke die Locals haben Verständnis dafür.
> Ist nämlich recht "sensibel" ,das Gebiet dort.....



Wer sagt denn, das das Gebiet extrem sensibel ist?
Dort ist im Vergleich zu anderen Regionen in der Pfalz ehr wenig Betrieb.
Und wenn sensible Vögeln brüten, was zeitweise auch an den Buhlsteinen der Fall ist, dann hat dort sowieso NIEMAND was zu suchen und es ist entsprechend beschildert.

Diese Geheimnisstuerei und das raushängen lassen von "ich weis was was du nicht weist" kann gerne im Hochtourenforum bleiben!
Wenn hier Bilder gepostet werden und jemand ernsthaftes Interesse hat, auch mal zu dem Ort zu fahren, was spricht dann dagegen, ihm mal nen Tipp zu geben? Gerne per PM, dann ist jeder zufrieden. Aber nur zu sagen "Ätsch!", blos weil man als Wegewart der Meinung ist, alle anderen sind Deppen und machen den Wald und unser Image kaputt, ist ja wohl arrogant. 

Grüße
Lukas aus Annweiler


----------



## Daseca (22. Juni 2016)

Egon_Hinkel schrieb:


> Kanns dir per PN sagen wo es ist, ich glaube wenn die Angabe im Profil von IBEX stimmt, sind wir wohl eher "local" als er.



Ja schreib mal per PN 

Der Mann aus Reutlingen der nichts verrät  Schon witzig so manche Leute hier im Forum


----------



## Keeper1407 (23. Juni 2016)

War heute mal wieder im Pfälzerwald unterwegs. Wie immer sehr schön, aber die Hitze war heftig.
Das Bild müßte unterhalb vom Zigeunerkopf sein, westlich von Frankeneck.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (23. Juni 2016)

div Touren am letzten langen Wochenende mit @rmfausi
kleine Bilder Nachlese

Fronleichnam: Ausflug nach HD



an den restlichen Ecken war zu viel Fußvolk unterwegs

Freitags: eine @Optimizer Tour in der Randzone nachgefahren















Samstags: Beerfelden
keine Bilder da nach den ersten paar (Erkundungs*) Abfahrten ein derbes Gewitter reingezogen ist
(*Ersttäter)

Sonntags: Füße hoch gelegt


----------



## Fibbs79 (24. Juni 2016)

von vorhin:





















und jetzt erst einmal ein leckeres Frühstück


----------



## Fibbs79 (24. Juni 2016)

2. Tour heute ...... natürlich mit meiner Frau 

Ja oder Nein?


----------



## 3 Steps Ahead (24. Juni 2016)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> 2. Tour heute ...... natürlich mit meiner Frau
> 
> Ja oder Nein?


Spring


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Optimizer (24. Juni 2016)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> 2. Tour heute ...... natürlich mit meiner Frau
> 
> Ja oder Nein?


Die darauffolgende Treppe auch gefahren???


----------



## Fibbs79 (24. Juni 2016)

3 Steps Ahead schrieb:


> Spring



Nicht ganz ..... 
Ist ja "erst" ihre 4. MTB-Tour


----------



## Fibbs79 (24. Juni 2016)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Die darauffolgende Treppe auch gefahren???



Nee, total zugewachsen


----------



## sp00n82 (24. Juni 2016)

Was ist denn das für eine elegante Konstruktion am Kinnriemen?


----------



## Bener (24. Juni 2016)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Was ist denn das für eine elegante Konstruktion am Kinnriemen?


Ersatzzunge, falls die erste abgebissen wird??


----------



## Bener (24. Juni 2016)

@Fibbs79 Äh.. ich kenn euch Randzonis und Pfälzer nicht so gut, aber bist Du der Steffen Hummel? Ich dachte, Du hast nen anderen Akkount? (@steffenhummel ??) Deine Bilder sind mir nämlich immer aufgefallen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trail_desire (24. Juni 2016)

Bener schrieb:


> Ersatzzunge, falls die erste abgebissen wird??


Wollt ich auch schreiben.....1 Durchschlag und sie lispelt


----------



## Fibbs79 (24. Juni 2016)

Also @steffenhummel verweilt gerade in der Schweiz 

An die Qualität der Bilder von @steffenhummel komme ich doch gar nicht ran


----------



## Kelme (24. Juni 2016)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Also @steffenhummel verweilt gerade in der Schweiz
> 
> An die Qualität der Bilder von @steffenhummel komme ich doch gar nicht ran


Aber du fährst bestimmt besser Rad als der Steffen . Das muss mir auch immer als Trost herhalten.


----------



## Bener (24. Juni 2016)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Also @steffenhummel verweilt gerade in der Schweiz
> 
> An die Qualität der Bilder von @steffenhummel komme ich doch gar nicht ran


Ahh.. Dachte nur, weil Du in Deiner Signatur auf ihn verweist...


----------



## Merethrond (26. Juni 2016)

Hammer Vegetation zur Zeit.


----------



## pfalz (26. Juni 2016)

Flachrunde mit dem Kinderanhänger im Speyerer Wald, dann Stärkung auf der Kerwe


----------



## mac80 (29. Juni 2016)

Gruesse!


----------



## HansvonStoffeln (29. Juni 2016)

Ist das ein cooler Thread hier. Dann muss ich mich bald mal auf den weiten Weg von Trier in die Pfalz machen.


----------



## A7XFreak (2. Juli 2016)

Sonnenaufgang  Zusammen mit Rad fahren kann ein Tag nicht besser starten...


----------



## s1monster (3. Juli 2016)

sehr geil. Glaub ich muss mal nen früher Zug nach Neustadt raussuchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Irie Guide (6. Juli 2016)

Für euren Desktophintergrund .


Hier in bester Quali: http://www.mediafire.com/view/mzti2vl4j3e03ya/screen.jpg


----------



## Optimizer (6. Juli 2016)

Fett und Dirty in Dahn:


 
Airtime:

 
Flieg dickes Engelchen, flieg....!


 

Profil zeigen:


----------



## delphi1507 (6. Juli 2016)

Bin schon öfter in Dahn gewesen, wenn auch zum klettern... wo ist das genau, oder ist das neu?


----------



## Optimizer (7. Juli 2016)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Bin schon öfter in Dahn gewesen, wenn auch zum klettern... wo ist das genau, oder ist das neu?


Das ist neu und zwar in der "Pfaffendell" unterhalb vom Schwalbenfelsen.


----------



## Optimizer (7. Juli 2016)




----------



## delphi1507 (7. Juli 2016)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Das ist neu und zwar in der "Pfaffendell" unterhalb vom Schwalbenfelsen.


Also quasi am Sportplatz? Gut zu wissen für den nächsten besuch


----------



## Waldfabi (7. Juli 2016)

Ja,
aber bitte bissl aufpassen auf den Park.
Den haben einige Jungs in Eigenregie mit viel Energie geschaufelt und gebaut.
Dadurch, dass das alles aus unserem nicht wirklich geeigneten Sand gebuddelt wurde, sind die Absprünge und Landungen etwas empfindlich.

Also nicht nur ballern, sondern auch ab und zu mal schauen ob da grad eine Schaufel rumliegt zum Ausbessern.

Die Buben werden´s euch danken.


Gruß,
Tom


----------



## delphi1507 (7. Juli 2016)

Waldfabi schrieb:


> Ja,
> aber bitte bissl aufpassen auf den Park.
> Den haben einige Jungs in Eigenregie mit viel Energie geschaufelt und gebaut.
> Dadurch, dass das alles aus unserem nicht wirklich geeigneten Sand gebuddelt wurde, sind die Absprünge und Landungen etwas empfindlich.
> ...


Versteht sich von selbst! Finde solche Initiativen und Möglichkeiten super. Für mich sind nur 330km Anreise, war die letzten Jahre immer in Dahn zum Klettern und da war mir sowas in der Art nie aufgefallen deswegen die Frage, beim nächsten Mal kommt das Rad zusatzlich mit. In die Pfalz ohne Klettern geht nicht


----------



## Fibbs79 (8. Juli 2016)

Achtung Bilderflut, SORRY


Da wir auf unserer letzten Burgen-Tour eine der Burgen links (oder rechts?) liegen gelassen haben, stand hier noch
eine Rechnung offen. Diese musste natürlich beglichen werden 
Los ging es diesmal direkt vor meiner Haustüre im schönen Hauenstein 
Zuerst noch schnell paar Brezen beim Bäcker in den Rucksack *"gestopft"* und es konnte losgehen ....

Vorbei am Drachenfels, bei Busenberg:




.... und schon kam der erste richtige Anstieg 




War ich froh als ich hier oben war 




Jetzt kam eine richtig schöne technische Abfahrt. Gar nicht so einfach mit *randvollem* Rucksack. Bilder hiervon hab ich keine gemacht, schade 
Nachdem runter kommt bekanntlich wieder ..... ihr wisst ja bescheid 

Bekannter Parkplatz auf der am höchsten liegenden Burg des Pfälzer Waldes:




Ausblick von der Wegelnburg Richtung Osten:




und Westen:




Weiter ging die Fahrt inzwischen auf französischer Seite.
Trail mit Sonne:




Trail mit Sonne und Felsen:




Trail mit Sonne, Felsen und Loch im Felsen:




Vorbei an der Burg Fleckenstein:




Spätestens jetzt fällt auf wo man sich befindet:




Schnell noch einmal auf´s Tschpiess-Gerät geschaut - nicht das sich die Burg schon wieder im tiefen Wald versteckt 
Nach kurzem steilen Anstieg, klappte übrigens hervorragend mit dem 26er! Blatt vorne, war die Burg dann auch schnell gefunden:




Schnell die nass geschwitzten Klamotten aufhängen, bevor die Sonne hinter dem Berg verschwindet:



Danach ging es ans Essen kochen: 

@Fatbikebiker




Schnell den Schlafplatz eingerichtet, und schon konnte es mit vollem Magen ans Schlafen gehen .....




.... oder eben auch nicht, da die Stechmücken nerven, einen den Bierdurst überkommt, man nochmal pinkeln muss ....
Und wenn ich schon einmal aufgestanden war, konnte ich auch gleich noch ein Bild von den Sternen schießen




Um 5Uhr war dann Schluß mit meiner Nachtruhe, blöde Wildschweine in der Nachbarschaft aber auch 
Dann kann ich ja auch wieder nach Hause fahren ...
Kurzer Gegenanstieg zum wach werden, mit Blick zurück auf mein Nachtlager:




Darauf folgte gleich mal ein schöner Abwechslungsreicher Trail nach unten 




Noch ein Stück weiter unten:




Von nun an ging es wieder auf der pfälzischen Seite weiter:




Wegen starkem Koffein-Mangel + Flüssigkeitsmangel hab ich dann kurzfristig beschloßen ein paar Berge auszulassen 
Flacher Northshore:




Nach dem letzten Berg war ich nach insgesamt 65km und 2000hm wieder in meinem heimischen Hauenstein angekommen:




Pünktlich, und frisch geduscht, war ich dann zum Frühstück mit der  Familie um 8Uhr wieder zu Hause 




Fazit: bei der nächsten Tour Autan gegen die Stechmücken besorgen und den 20l Rucksack gegen einen mit 30l austauschen ((mehr Platz für (mehr) Bier))


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radde (8. Juli 2016)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> .... oder eben auch nicht, da die Stechmücken nerven



probiers mal damit: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rainfarn - kein Allheilmittel, aber verhindert zumindest, dass der Schwarm um einen kreist. Das Zeug wächst auch fast überall - einfach um den Schlafplatz legen.

Schöne Tour!

...heute morgen:




eckkopf sunrise


----------



## Irie Guide (12. Juli 2016)

Heute auf dem Weg zum Eckkopf, nachdem es heftig geregnet hatte.


----------



## Irie Guide (17. Juli 2016)

Unsere heutige Tour.
Mehr könnt ihr auf Pfalz Biker lesen.
Auf der Seite stellen wir auch regelmäßig Bilder, Video und Tourenvorschläge rein.


----------



## Egon_Hinkel (17. Juli 2016)

Ich war heute auch in der Region unterwegs , habe ich dich irgendwo gesehen?


----------



## Fibbs79 (18. Juli 2016)




----------



## Egon_Hinkel (18. Juli 2016)

Wusste garnicht, dass es Göcklinger Bier gibt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (18. Juli 2016)

Mein Lieblingsbier


----------



## Pfalbike (18. Juli 2016)




----------



## Kelme (19. Juli 2016)

Letzten Sonntag um 06:30 Uhr auf dem Kirschfelsen




Guten Morgen Pfälzerwald by kelme_sis, auf Flickr


----------



## luki:-) (27. Juli 2016)

Kelme schrieb:


> Letzten Sonntag um 06:30 Uhr auf dem Kirschfelsen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beste Zeit


----------



## madmike85 (28. Juli 2016)

Bisschen entspannen


----------



## Kelme (31. Juli 2016)

Wo war's?




Fast dunkel by kelme_sis, auf Flickr

lomo ist raus


----------



## Irie Guide (31. Juli 2016)

Schäääne Pfalztrails


----------



## rmfausi (31. Juli 2016)

Kelme: In da Palz vumm Berch nunner foddografierd. 

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## lomo (1. August 2016)

Kelme schrieb:


> Wo war's?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:räusper:


----------



## Laerry (1. August 2016)

B*******n?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (1. August 2016)

Laerry schrieb:


> B*******n?


Nö 




Merzalber Schloss mit Wolke_2 by kelme_sis, auf Flickr


----------



## andreasweiland (1. August 2016)

Wer hat eigentlich diese Gebetsfahnen dort hingehängt? ich mag die Dinger...


----------



## DonCamilllo (2. August 2016)

Gestern bei Oberschlettenbach.


----------



## Fibbs79 (2. August 2016)




----------



## andreasweiland (2. August 2016)

Sehr geil sone Übernachtung auf der Wegelnburg. Hab ich auch schon 3x gemacht  Der Martinsturm ist übrigens auch nicht schlecht mit dem "Dachboden" als Schlafkoje


----------



## Irie Guide (4. August 2016)




----------



## madmike85 (6. August 2016)

Spontaner Besuch bei den "Duddefliecher"....
￼

 
Klassiker 


 

 
Und zum Schluss ein gude Riesling


----------



## Jesh (7. August 2016)




----------



## Kelme (8. August 2016)

Es war mal wieder soweit 




Schattenriss by kelme_sis, auf Flickr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jesh (8. August 2016)




----------



## Fibbs79 (8. August 2016)




----------



## A-n-d-y (8. August 2016)

Juhuu, Neustadt hat endlich einen Enduro-Trail   Respekt!!!


----------



## Laerry (8. August 2016)

Hö da war ich heut mitm Rad, ist mir gar ned aufgefallen.


----------



## Jesh (8. August 2016)

Wie Geil


----------



## KLEIN-Spartiat (8. August 2016)

A-n-d-y schrieb:


> Juhuu, Neustadt hat endlich einen Enduro-Trail   Respekt!!!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 518180


Zu tief ins dubbeglas geguggt....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## donnersberger (9. August 2016)

Immerhin steht nicht die Laterne mittig im asphalt-single-trail ;-)


Gesendet von iDöner


----------



## Merethrond (9. August 2016)

Muss ein Saarländer geplant haben.


----------



## Pfalzgott (9. August 2016)

*Das ist kein Radweg!*
http://www.metropolnews.info/mp1896...erungen-im-bereich-bachgaengel-zeigen-wirkung


A-n-d-y schrieb:


> Juhuu, Neustadt hat endlich einen Enduro-Trail   Respekt!!!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 518180


----------



## sp00n82 (10. August 2016)

Hm. Macht aus der Sicht schon Sinn, aber gibt das die Straßenverkehrordnung überhaupt her? Kann mich nicht erinnern, sowas schonmal gesehen zu haben.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (10. August 2016)

Pfalzgott schrieb:


> *Das ist kein Radweg!*
> http://www.metropolnews.info/mp1896...erungen-im-bereich-bachgaengel-zeigen-wirkung


egal wie, dämlich bleibt dämlich !
jeder der hier einen Strafzettel bekommt hat gute Chancen wenn er diesen anfechtet


----------



## Quente (10. August 2016)

... es ist hier kein 




sondern ein Gehweg und da gibt es schlimmere.


----------



## A-n-d-y (10. August 2016)

Ahh ... Naja, ein schöner Trail hätte auch was gehabt


----------



## Fibbs79 (10. August 2016)

Um 4 Uhr morgens mit dem inneren Schweinehund kämpfen ...... 

Hat sich (für mich) trotzdem gelohnt ...... du blöder Hund


----------



## Laerry (10. August 2016)

na wer kennts?


----------



## Irie Guide (10. August 2016)

Laerry schrieb:


> na wer kennts?


D-Fels


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## A7XFreak (10. August 2016)

Sind da immernoch Holzfällarbeiten richtung S-Pferch?


----------



## NewK (10. August 2016)

Nee, die sind endlich mal fertig damit...


----------



## fitze (11. August 2016)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Um 4 Uhr morgens mit dem inneren Schweinehund kämpfen ......
> 
> Hat sich (für mich) trotzdem gelohnt ...... du blöder Hund



Nice, wo ist das denn?


----------



## Laerry (11. August 2016)

A7XFreak schrieb:


> Sind da immernoch Holzfällarbeiten richtung S-Pferch?




Sind fertig. Aber der mittlere Trailabschnitt ist jetzt  - vorsichtig ausgedrückt - wesentlich breiter geworden. Sonst alles gut in Schuss.


----------



## Irie Guide (11. August 2016)

Ich habe eine kleine Auflage an Shirts drucken lassen.
Diese gibt es als Kleinauflage und per Unkostenbeitrag zu bekommen.

Die Aktion läuft bis Sonntag.
Schick mir einfach eine PN mit Namen, Adresse, Bestellmenge, Größe (S, M, L, XL, XXL).

Shirts inkl. Druck und Versand 30€.

30 Shirts sind am Start.


----------



## Fibbs79 (11. August 2016)

fitze schrieb:


> Nice, wo ist das denn?



Wegelnburg bei Nothweiler


----------



## Irie Guide (11. August 2016)

Irie Guide schrieb:


> Ich habe eine kleine Auflage an Shirts drucken lassen.
> Diese gibt es als Kleinauflage und per Unkostenbeitrag zu bekommen.
> 
> Die Aktion läuft bis Sonntag.
> ...



Noch 9 sind da.


----------



## star17 (12. August 2016)




----------



## Fibbs79 (14. August 2016)

A7XFreak schrieb:


> Sonnenaufgang  Zusammen mit Rad fahren kann ein Tag nicht besser starten... Anhang anzeigen 507886





Fibbs79 schrieb:


>



Wahnsinn wie schnell die Sonne wandert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EricBa (16. August 2016)

Ratet mal wo das ist ..


----------



## Quente (16. August 2016)

... do


----------



## donnersberger (16. August 2016)

Vor der Laurahütte?!  


Gesendet von iDöner


----------



## Fibbs79 (16. August 2016)

Nach der Nachtschicht schnell den Rehbergturm hoch geradelt:












Eine Etage tiefer:




Von da komme ich (rechts neben der Sonne)


----------



## Fibbs79 (16. August 2016)

Nicht mehr lustig 

Der ehemalige Trail zum Rehbergturm:


----------



## Kelme (16. August 2016)

Das sieht ja fürchterlich aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommybgoode (16. August 2016)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Nicht mehr lustig
> 
> Der ehemalige Trail zum Rehbergturm:...



Deshalb habe ich mein Fatbike verkauft. Das kann man den Trails einfach nicht zumuten ;-)


----------



## Fibbs79 (16. August 2016)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Deshalb habe ich mein Fatbike verkauft. Das kann man den Trails einfach nicht zumuten ;-)



Du solltest noch einmal den Physik-Unterricht besuchen


----------



## HansDampf89 (17. August 2016)




----------



## DonCamilllo (17. August 2016)

Neulich am StromMastenDownhill im Nordschwarzwald. Sunset rocks


----------



## <NoFear> (18. August 2016)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Nicht mehr lustig
> 
> Der ehemalige Trail zum Rehbergturm...





Kelme schrieb:


> Das sieht ja fürchterlich aus




...wie die sprichwörtliche "AXT im Walde" ... und das wird gefühlsmäßig immer schlimmer


----------



## andreasweiland (18. August 2016)

Das tut ja richtig weh  
Der Rehberg war mein erster Hausberg. An diesen Trails hängen viele Erinnerungen 
Der Wald ist ja nichts anderes als eine große Plantage auf der schnell und billig Rohstoff gewonnen werden muss. In meiner Zeit als Forstwirt hab ich so einige Schei** erlebt


----------



## Teufelstisch (18. August 2016)

Postet diese Dokumente modern-effizienter Forstwirtschaft doch lieber generell besser in den "Zukunft-des-Bikens-im-Pfälzerwald-Thread". Auch wenn jener (warum auch immer...) nicht mehr oben angepinnt ist. Oder macht vielleicht einen eigenen Fred auf. Hier geht sowas schnell unter - und die (berechtigte) Empörung wär dort auch besser aufgehoben!

Hat eigentlich mal jemand den örtlichen Touristikbüros solche Fotos geschickt? Deren Meinung dazu würde mich persönlich ja auch interessieren...


----------



## Kelme (20. August 2016)

Die Heide blüht




Kaisergarten bergauf by kelme_sis, auf Flickr


----------



## steffenhummel (21. August 2016)

Sind ja wieder ein paar tolle Bilder dazu gekommen 
Nachdem es schon einige Zeit her ist seit meinen letzten Bildern, gibts heute ein paar mehr zum anschauen:


----------



## Radler-01 (24. August 2016)

Heute morgen noch rechtzeitig zum Sonnenaufgang...




 

Und dann noch bissl um's Eck rum...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radler-01 (24. August 2016)

Und nur halb hoch wäre blöd....


----------



## NewK (25. August 2016)




----------



## madmike85 (25. August 2016)




----------



## Laerry (25. August 2016)

NewK schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 522676
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 522683



Seider geschdern Oowend noch gefahre? Ich war um halb 5 nochemo uffm Ecki, awwer zu Faul, uff de Turm zu gehe. Hätt sich vlt emo gelohnt.


----------



## DonCamilllo (26. August 2016)

Schon ein paar Tage her aber das Weinbiet immer eine Reise wert


----------



## Fibbs79 (31. August 2016)

Heimlichtrainierer für den Klappradcup:




Dazu eine Portion Spinatknödel für meine Frau, und die 2. Portion Pilzragout mit Semmelknödel war für mich


----------



## Deleted 139833 (2. September 2016)

Zwar nicht von mir, aber aus der Region und echt nice:


----------



## donnersberger (3. September 2016)

Trippstadt roggd 


Gesendet von iDöner


----------



## Bjoern_U. (3. September 2016)

von heute


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (4. September 2016)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> von heute



Foto des Tages


----------



## Laerry (4. September 2016)

Ist das in der Nähe vom Saupferch/ Drachenfels?


----------



## Bjoern_U. (4. September 2016)

Laerry schrieb:


> Ist das in der Nähe vom Saupferch/ Drachenfels?


ja  
auf dem oberen Bild ist die PWV Farbmarkierung zu sehen (für alle mit Kartenmaterial )


----------



## NewK (4. September 2016)

Jup, die Stelle kennt man 
Wusste gar nicht, dass man die auch so langsam fahren kann


----------



## Laerry (4. September 2016)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> ja
> auf dem oberen Bild ist die PWV Farbmarkierung zu sehen (für alle mit Kartenmaterial )




Dann weiß ich wo. Bin den Trail (aber nicht die Stelle) bisher nur bergauf gefahren, aber die ist bergab demnächst auch ma drann.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (5. September 2016)

NewK schrieb:


> wusste gar nicht, dass man die auch so langsam fahren kann


1. Hardtail 
2. Zweite Ausfahrt damit
3. Langsamer ist nicht unbedingt einfacher
4. Langsamer tut es weniger weh


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NewK (5. September 2016)

Ich sag immer: Geschwindigkeit gibt Sicherheit! 
Und vorher rufe ich mir den Spruch aus meiner Sig nochmal hervor 

3. kann ich zustimmen


----------



## delphi1507 (5. September 2016)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> 1. Hardtail
> 2. Zweite Ausfahrt damit
> 3. Langsamer ist nicht unbedingt einfacher
> 4. Langsamer tut es weniger weh


4. Kann ich nicht bestätigen.... Immer wenn langsam und Sturz-> Metallsamlung im Körper wächst....
Schnell und Sturz... Außer Kratzern und Muskelkater nix weiter....


----------



## Bjoern_U. (5. September 2016)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> 4. Kann ich nicht bestätigen.... Immer wenn langsam und Sturz-> Metallsamlung im Körper wächst....
> Schnell und Sturz... Außer Kratzern und Muskelkater nix weiter....


Langsam oder schnell ist immer relativ 
an der Stelle mitm HT und Mach4 runterbügeln um dann im Flat zu zerschellen tut wahrscheinlich eher weh


----------



## Laerry (5. September 2016)

Ich würd die Stelle mit meinem HT auch langsam angehen.


----------



## nummer768 (6. September 2016)

Laerry schrieb:


> Ich würd die Stelle mit *d*einem HT auch langsam angehen.


----------



## Radler-01 (7. September 2016)

(Feierabend-) Blick über'n Rand....


----------



## NewK (7. September 2016)

Raw...


----------



## Bjoern_U. (8. September 2016)

NewK schrieb:


> Raw...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 526911


Kommt mir bekannt vor


----------



## NewK (8. September 2016)




----------



## Kelme (8. September 2016)

Wer schaut denn da rüber zum Tannenwald?
Es ist ein Luchs, der frisst euch bald.
(Text by Mahatma)




Luchs und Schafe by kelme_sis, auf Flickr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thebike69 (8. September 2016)




----------



## Bjoern_U. (8. September 2016)

Kelme schrieb:


> Wer schaut denn da rüber zum Tannenwald?
> Es ist ein Luchs, der frisst euch bald.
> (Text by Mahatma)
> 
> ...


Luchse fressen keine Tannen.....


----------



## Fibbs79 (8. September 2016)

bin bis ans Ende der Welt (Pfälzer Wald) gefahren 




Der Herbst ist da: (so kann er auch gerne bleiben)


----------



## Deleted 38566 (8. September 2016)

schää


----------



## `Smubob´ (8. September 2016)

Blick nach Nord-Ost vom Fö(h)rlebärch?


----------



## 3 Steps Ahead (8. September 2016)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Blick nach Nord-Ost vom Fö(h)rlebärch?


So isses, am Tretlager ist Ranschbach im Vorderrad Birkweiler und am linken Bildrand Albersweiler zu sehen.

PS: un im unnere Bild e Keschd


----------



## `Smubob´ (8. September 2016)

3 Steps Ahead schrieb:


> PS: un im unnere Bild e Keschd


Un ich het gedacht än See-Ichl an Land...!


----------



## Deleted 38566 (9. September 2016)

Vorsicht! die kommen bald in einer unübersehbaren Anzahl an Land


----------



## Kelme (9. September 2016)

Später dann so:




Kastanie_1 by kelme_sis, auf Flickr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radler-01 (9. September 2016)

noch später dann so...


----------



## Laerry (9. September 2016)

Ich entschuldige mich vorab für die wirklich grottige Qualität meines Mobiltelefons, aber:






Wo bin ich wohl und was mach ich da?


----------



## Kelme (9. September 2016)

Worschdmarkt
Schubkärchler
Schorle petze


----------



## Laerry (9. September 2016)

Kelme schrieb:


> Worschdmarkt
> Schubkärchler
> Schorle petze




jo aller


----------



## Deleted 38566 (9. September 2016)

Worschdmarkt alla hopp


----------



## NewK (11. September 2016)

Hier stand Müll...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ytsan (12. September 2016)

Gestern Abend


----------



## Fibbs79 (13. September 2016)

Tour zusammen mit meiner Regierung 








Der Kulturbanause




Dürfen natürlich nicht fehlen


----------



## Radler-01 (13. September 2016)

blöde Frage aber ich kenn mich in der Südpfalz nicht aus:  wo ist denn der Tribünen-Aussichtspunkt?


----------



## Fibbs79 (13. September 2016)

radler-01 schrieb:


> blöde Frage aber ich kenn mich in der Südpfalz nicht aus:  wo ist denn der Tribünen-Aussichtspunkt?



Auf dem Kirschfelsen. In der Nähe des Annweilrer Forsthauses (geschlossen)


----------



## 3 Steps Ahead (13. September 2016)

.


----------



## A7XFreak (13. September 2016)

Gibts da noch nen anderen Trail als den der am ende total zugewachsen ist? Oder warum fährt man sonst dahin abgesehen von der Aussicht?


----------



## Fibbs79 (13. September 2016)

Ich bin weiter Richtung Luitpoldturm gefahren.  (dazwischen finden übrigens aktuell Forstarbeiten statt) 

Zudem gibt es da noch paar weitere Trails


----------



## Deleted 38566 (13. September 2016)

Ist das Annweilerer Forsthaus noch immer geschlossen und warum?


----------



## Fibbs79 (13. September 2016)

stonelebs12 schrieb:


> Ist das Annweilerer Forsthaus noch immer geschlossen und warum?



Ist geschlossen. Stand mal zum Verkauf. Sieht ziemlich  verwahrlost aus.


----------



## Deleted 38566 (13. September 2016)

So eine schande und wer ist letztendlich schuld daran? Durch rücksichtslose Baumfällarbeiten wird einfach auf Jahre hinaus die Zufahrtstraße gesperrt und treibt einen Pächter mitsamt dem Besitzer (Landeseigen?) in den Ruin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 38566 (13. September 2016)

Zurück zum eigentlichen Thema,

spontane Tour in meiner einstigen alten Heimat, 3 Hügel Tour, mit so einigen verblüffenden Überraschungen der Trailabfahrten und der Erkenntnis, nach mir die Sinnflut.
Die Trails, die ich vor 6 Jahren noch kannte, sind teilweise übelst erodiert....


----------



## Irie Guide (13. September 2016)




----------



## Radler-01 (14. September 2016)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Auf dem Kirschfelsen. In der Nähe des Annweilrer Forsthauses (geschlossen)



  Danke...


----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (14. September 2016)

stonelebs12 schrieb:


> Ist das Annweilerer Forsthaus noch immer geschlossen und warum?





Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Ist geschlossen. Stand mal zum Verkauf. Sieht ziemlich  verwahrlost aus.



Ist verkauft und wird gerade renoviert bzw. umgebaut. Unter anderem werden Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten entstehen. Eröffnung ist im Frühjahr / Sommer 2017 geplant.

Zustand der Pfade dort oben momentan etwas dürftig. Abfahrt vom Eiderberg, sowie die Serpentinenabfahrt ins Eiderbachtal, momentan sehr zugewachsen


----------



## NewK (15. September 2016)

Schöne Gegend und noch schönere Trails dort 
(draufklicken für große Ansicht)

 

(Sind diesmal nicht meine Fotos)


----------



## _Vader (15. September 2016)

stonelebs12 schrieb:


> Zurück zum eigentlichen Thema,
> 
> spontane Tour in meiner einstigen alten Heimat, 3 Hügel Tour, mit so einigen verblüffenden Überraschungen der Trailabfahrten und der Erkenntnis, nach mir die Sinnflut.
> Die Trails, die ich vor 6 Jahren noch kannte, sind teilweise übelst erodiert....



Ja hab ich am Sonntag auch festgestellt, vor allem am Förlenberg.. Da wird auch öfters mal abgekürzt.. Tsts.
Dem Turm auf seh ich auch schon 10 Jahre beim verfallen zu.. Anfangs konnte man noch drauf.. Hab öfters mal gehofft dass sie ihn wieder aufbauen.. Wird aber glaub nix.


----------



## Jesh (15. September 2016)

_Vader schrieb:


> Ja hab ich am Sonntag auch festgestellt, vor allem am Förlenberg.. Da wird auch öfters mal abgekürzt.. Tsts.
> Dem Turm auf seh ich auch schon 10 Jahre beim verfallen zu.. Anfangs konnte man noch drauf.. Hab öfters mal gehofft dass sie ihn wieder aufbauen.. Wird aber glaub nix.


 
Ich hab vor nem Monat irgendwo gelesen das der wieder aufgebaut wird... demnächst


----------



## Deleted 38566 (15. September 2016)

@vader,

ich durfte es noch erleben, den Turm mehrmals besteigen zu dürfen. EinesTages wurde ein Bauzaun aufgestellt mit dem Hinweisschild "Achtung Einsturzgefahr"

Viele Monate später einen Spendenaufruf am Bauzaun festgemacht für die Sanierung des Hohenbergturm von der Gemeinde Birkweiler.

Weitere viele Monate später, Turmtreppen eingestürzt und Bauzaun beschädigt, irgendwann, kam jemanden einen Furz in sein Oberstübchen und meinte: Hm, wir könnten ja eine Absprungrampe für die Dudefliecher realisieren. Die Finanziellen Mittel dazu wurden schnellstmöglich bewilligt, der Turm steht im Schatten seiner selbst, wer etwas von Architektur & Baukunst versteht, weiss was ich damit meine.

Der schwarze Punkt vom Hohenberg abwärts in Richtung Zollstock, ist in einem erbärmlichen/jämmerlichen Zustand, ich kannte den Trail von früher her....

Föhrlenberg, siehe Rampe zu Hohenberg....
Slevogtfelsen habe ich bewusst ausgelassen...
Mönchsweg zu Schwannenweiher, hat spaß gemacht auch da am Ende der Treppen der Weg sehr erodiert...
Trail blauer Balken zu Turnerheim Annweiler, weiter zur Jungpfalzhütte habe ich erst gar nicht probiert, bin entäuscht abgereist.

Fazit: Eine Reise ist es absolut nicht mehr wert


----------



## Jesh (15. September 2016)

Der Artikel wars glaub ich

http://www.rheinpfalz.de/lokal/landau/artikel/fuer-hohenbergturm-unterstuetzung-zugesagt/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 38566 (15. September 2016)

Ja,

die Rheinpfalz liest sich ja noch schlimmer als die BILD


----------



## A7XFreak (15. September 2016)

stonelebs12 schrieb:


> Ja,
> 
> die Rheinpfalz liest sich ja noch schlimmer als die BILD


Nicht umsonst nennt man die Zeitung auch Bildpfalz


----------



## Schuffa87 (16. September 2016)

Die Trails am Förle sind doch alle problemlos fahrbar?!? Den Felsen an sich "überschiebe" ich aber ab dann kann man alles fahren. Die Kollegen fahren den Felsen auch, ich bin da technisch noch nicht ganz auf der Höhe 
 Wenn du ebene Strecken (tm) fahren willst dann musst du halt den breiten Forstweg zum Parkplatz nehmen


----------



## madmike85 (16. September 2016)

Schuffa87 schrieb:


> Die Trails am Förle sind doch alle problemlos fahrbar?!? Den Felsen an sich "überschiebe" ich aber ab dann kann man alles fahren. Die Kollegen fahren den Felsen auch, ich bin da technisch noch nicht ganz auf der Höhe
> Wenn du ebene Strecken (tm) fahren willst dann musst du halt den breiten Forstweg zum Parkplatz nehmen


Fahrbar sind die Trails da oben alle, aber schau dir mal die Zustände an. Derart kaputt gefahren / gebremst.... Gerade am letzten Stück vorm Parkplatz, genau da wo es die Wanderer und auch Mountainbikegegner als erstes sehen! 
Der Trail von Engels Landing bis zum Felsen ist allerdings auch sehr kaputt, der sah vor einem halben Jahr auch noch besser aus...


----------



## _Vader (16. September 2016)

stonelebs12 schrieb:


> @vader,
> 
> ich durfte es noch erleben, den Turm mehrmals besteigen zu dürfen. EinesTages wurde ein Bauzaun aufgestellt mit dem Hinweisschild "Achtung Einsturzgefahr"
> 
> ...




Ja die 3 Berge Tour hat stark Federn lassen müssen, hat sich rumgesprochen dass es da paar geile Trails gibt, bei denen man nicht 2 h durch den Wald eiern muss. Dann hat der umstrittene Förster noch seinen Teil dazu beigetragen und schon wars nimmer so schön. 
Schade dass du enttäuscht bist. Wenn du das nächste mal anreist schreib mir vorher, ich schick dir n ppar kleine Trailjuwelen.. Allerdings muss man mittlerweile bissl tiefer in den Wald dafür. Die Pfalz ist immer eine Reise Wert. 



Schuffa87 schrieb:


> Die Trails am Förle sind doch alle problemlos fahrbar?!? Den Felsen an sich "überschiebe" ich aber ab dann kann man alles fahren. Die Kollegen fahren den Felsen auch, ich bin da technisch noch nicht ganz auf der Höhe
> Wenn du ebene Strecken (tm) fahren willst dann musst du halt den breiten Forstweg zum Parkplatz nehmen



Glaub es geht darum, dass die Trails mittlerweile an manchen stellen so ausgefahren sind dass man sie teilweie gar nicht wiedererkennt. Zumindest wenn man länger nicht da war.


----------



## Schuffa87 (16. September 2016)

madmike85 schrieb:


> Fahrbar sind die Trails da oben alle, aber schau dir mal die Zustände an. Derart kaputt gefahren / gebremst.... Gerade am letzten Stück vorm Parkplatz, genau da wo es die Wanderer und auch Mountainbikegegner als erstes sehen!
> Der Trail von Engels Landing bis zum Felsen ist allerdings auch sehr kaputt, der sah vor einem halben Jahr auch noch besser aus...


Ich war jetzt schon gut 4 Wochen nicht mehr oben ... War der Abschnitt von Engels bis Felsen nicht schon immer ziemlich ausgewaschen? Wenn man unten (nach dem Felsen) rauskommt und direkt wieder auf den nächsten wechselt, dann kommt man auf ein ziemlich zerficktes Stück (Wurzeltrail).

Da ist aber wohl auch der viele Regen damals dran Schuld gewesen. Konnte man gut beobachten wo das Wasser durch ist. Auf dem Trail vom Trifelsparkplatz runter (links vom Parkplatz) ist auch eine ziemliche Rinne entstanden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## madmike85 (16. September 2016)

Gehört eigentlich nicht unbedingt hier rein, natürlich war auch das Wasser mit daran Schuld, aber sicher auch die Art und Weise wie mache Biker darunter "shreddern"
Man sieht auch gut das die Trails da immer breiter gefahren werden, bzw neue Linien hinein gefahren werden 

Trotzdem ist der Pfälzer Wald immer eine Reise wert, wie @_Vader schon geschrieben hat


----------



## Schuffa87 (16. September 2016)

madmike85 schrieb:


> Gehört eigentlich nicht unbedingt hier rein, natürlich war auch das Wasser mit daran Schuld, aber sicher auch die Art und Weise wie mache Biker darunter "shreddern"
> Man sieht auch gut das die Trails da immer breiter gefahren werden, bzw neue Linien hinein gefahren werden
> 
> Trotzdem ist der Pfälzer Wald immer eine Reise wert, wie @_Vader schon geschrieben hat



Warum gehört das nicht hier her?
Ein wenig Diskussion über den Trailzustand finde ich gut. Fahren ja schließlich doch einige aus dem Forum auf den Trails rum 

Sollte natürlich alles im Rahmen bleiben. 

Wegen dem trail com hohenberg zum Zollstock.... du meinst sicher den zugewachsenen Trail der in der einen Kurve ein kleines Rinnsal quert? Der ist wirklich nicht so toll. Ich Depp bin den mal hochgefahren und mir kamen ziemlich unten schon Wanderer entgegen. Da ist durch den starken Bewuchs kaum Platz zum anhalten/ausweichen.


----------



## Deleted 38566 (16. September 2016)

@vader,

danke,

ich habe 10 Jahre in Annweiler gelebt und bin den Hohenberg Regelmäßig hoch/runter gejoggt inkl. Biken, die anderen 2 (Föhrlenberg Rehbergturm) ebenso.

Ich kenne die Juwelen im tieferliegenden Pfälzerwald, aber ich habe mich am Samstag für die 3 Hügel-Tour mit Jungpfalz entschieden, letztere Tour ist aus schon genannten Gründen ausgefallen.

Natürlich darf/sollte man sachlich Diskussieren dürfen, ob und wie der Wegezustand ist. Sollte dies nicht mehr möglich sein, dann tut es mir wirklich leid um die Animositäten derer...


----------



## Slitter (17. September 2016)

Die Fotos hier animieren. Gestern eine (billige) Kopie von NewK's Foto gemacht bei der Feierabendrunde:




Und noch eine Zugabe:


----------



## 3 Steps Ahead (17. September 2016)

Wo bin ich?


----------



## Jesh (18. September 2016)




----------



## Irie Guide (18. September 2016)

3 Steps Ahead schrieb:


> Wo bin ich?


Rötzenberg?


----------



## Deleted 38566 (19. September 2016)

Jesh schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 529785 Anhang anzeigen 529786



Schön,

wo ist das?

Danke


----------



## Jesh (19. September 2016)

Karlstal, bei Trippstadt. Is super schön da, um einiges schöner als auf den Bildern. Musst mal googeln


----------



## SickboyLC4 (19. September 2016)

Jesh schrieb:


> Karlstal, bei Trippstadt. Is super schön da, um einiges schöner als auf den Bildern. Musst mal googeln



Haste vll nen schönen Kurs als pgx, Komoot, ...?
Wäre echt super!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (19. September 2016)

Fahrt am Karlstal alle bis zum Schild "Durchfahrt für Fahrräder verboten" und entscheidet dann eigenverantwortlich was ihr tut.
Die Befahrung taugt eher nicht für Strava oder so.


----------



## Deleted 38566 (19. September 2016)

@Jesh,

habe es mir schon fast gedacht, bin dort schon öfters mit dem Motorrad vorbeigefahren und nie angehalten.
Danke


----------



## Jesh (19. September 2016)

stonelebs12 schrieb:


> @Jesh,
> 
> habe es mir schon fast gedacht, bin dort schon öfters mit dem Motorrad vorbeigefahren und nie angehalten.
> Danke


Lohnt sich auf jeden Fall. Wir sind die Trails drum herum zwar nicht gefahren aber was man so sehen konnte war tehnisch sehr anspruchsvoll. Da scheint ziemlich viel zu gehen.


----------



## HansDampf89 (19. September 2016)

Kelme schrieb:


> Fahrt am Karlstal alle bis zum Schild "Durchfahrt für Fahrräder verboten" und entscheidet dann eigenverantwortlich was ihr tut.
> Die Befahrung taugt eher nicht für Strava oder so.


Ein Gebiet in welchem es sehr hohes Konfliktpotenzial gibt?


----------



## Kelme (20. September 2016)

HansDampf89 schrieb:


> Ein Gebiet in welchem es sehr hohes Konfliktpotenzial gibt?


Bei entsprechender Witterung genießt das Karlstal einen ähnlichen Beliebtheitsgrad wie ein F-Weg oder die Verbindung vom Hahnenschrittparkplatz zur Hohen Loog.


----------



## Haardtfahrer (20. September 2016)

Oder der Verbindungsweg (Blau/Gelb) zwischen der Totenkopfhütte und der Hellerhütte (Samtag/Sonntag = Meckerweg) oder der rote Punkt von der Hohen Loog Richtung Hbf (Samstags ab 14.00 und sonntags) oder der rote Punkt vom Weinbiet Richtung Benjental (sonntags) oder Blau/Weiß (Russenpfad) vom Weinbiet Richtung NW (Mittwochnachmittag und sonntags). Alles tolle Wege, aber nicht zur unpassenden Zeit! Alternativen sind auf den Karten leicht auszumachen, einfach nicht den direkten Weg vom Parkplatz zur Hütte wählen.


----------



## A7XFreak (20. September 2016)

Was hier stand war zu hart


----------



## Bjoern_U. (20. September 2016)

A7XFreak schrieb:


> Ohne die Hütten wärs schon besser


Häh!!!?
Gerade die vielen Hütten sind der (einzige) Grund für unser dichtes Wegenetz.
Schau dir die Ecken an wo keine Hütten sind, da nimmt schlagartig die Dichte von Trails ab.
Nicht vergessen, wir ernten Wegetechnisch das, was Pfälzerwaldverein & Co. vor etlichen Jahrzehnten begonnen haben. 
Abgesehen davon, dass ohne die Hütten auch vom geselligen her etwas fehlen würde.


----------



## Deleted 38566 (20. September 2016)

und die Dichte der Hütten kann auch im negativen Sinne nicht begrüßenswert sein. Gerade hier bei uns...
Und die Pflege der Trails wer kümmert sich darum? Genau, sehr, sehr wenige und die anderen schert es einen Scheissdreck, die Hauptsache ist doch die, der Trail ist da und wird auch benutzt.

Und da nützt es mir wenig, von eine hohen Dichte der Hütten und des entsprechenden Wegenetz, das dem Mountainbiker beliebt zu sprechen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Laerry (20. September 2016)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> Oder der Verbindungsweg (Blau/Gelb) zwischen der Totenkopfhütte und der Hellerhütte (Samtag/Sonntag = Meckerweg) oder der rote Punkt von der Hohen Loog Richtung Hbf (Samstags ab 14.00 und sonntags) oder der rote Punkt vom Weinbiet Richtung Benjental (sonntags) oder Blau/Weiß (Russenpfad) vom Weinbiet Richtung NW (Mittwochnachmittag und sonntags). Alles tolle Wege, aber nicht zur unpassenden Zeit! Alternativen sind auf den Karten leicht auszumachen, einfach nicht den direkten Weg vom Parkplatz zur Hütte wählen.




Seh ich auch so. Bringt mir auch einfach nix, wenn ich alle paar 100 m anhalten muss, weil der Weg verstopft ist. Dann fahr ich halt an solchen Tagen/ Uhrzeiten abgelegenere Gebiete an.


----------



## flechte (21. September 2016)

*@stonelebs12 :

""" Der Vorteil von Klugheit besteht darin, dass man sich bei Bedarf dumm stellen kann, was umgekehrt schon problematischer wird.

Manchmal komme ich mir vor wie in einem Asterix-Comic. Umzingelt von den Kollegen Denktnix, Machtnix, Weissnix und Kannnix...
Und das Schlimmste ist, ich gehöre auch bald dazu, als Erklärnix, weil das Bringtnix!!! """*

* !!  Das sind trotzdem schöne Fotos !! ;-)*


----------



## _Vader (21. September 2016)

Wo soll ich mein Schorle trinken,wenn es keine Hütten gäb...


----------



## Slitter (21. September 2016)

Gestern Abend war es schon ein bissle trüb, aber die Kenner werden die Sandstein - "Reihe" schon erkennen 





Hier noch ne kleine Zugabe von Gegenüber:


----------



## HansDampf89 (21. September 2016)

Rehberg?


----------



## Slitter (21. September 2016)

Ein Kenner!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Slitter (26. September 2016)

Nach der 11-Hügel-Tour folgte dann vergangenen Samstag die

*5-Türme-Tour*

Der Start war in Weyher, 
auf dem gern genutzten Abfahrtstrail heute bergauf, 
am Schweizer Haus vor bis zum Ludwigsturm:






Vom Ludwigsturm, nicht viel Höhe verlierend, 
über Kohlplatz, Benderplatz zum Schänzelturm:







Weiter ging es über den Helden-(stein)-Trail. 
Hinter dem Forsthaus weiter es auf dem Wanderweg "Schwarzer Punkt" 
vorbei an PWH Drei Buchen, Burg Neuscharfeneck und Landauer Hütte. 
Dann am Orensberg und NFH Kiesbuckel vorbei nach Albersweiler. 
Hier von der Queich die anstrengende Auffahrt zum Hohenberg 
mit seinem eingestürzten Turm:






Jetzt die schöne Trailabfahrt zum Zollstock 
{@stonelebs12: Ja manche Trails sind nicht mehr im besten Zustand}
und hoch zum Rehberg-Turm:






Abfahrt zur Kletterhütte auf unbekannten Pfaden 
und weiter runter über einen Wanderweg bis Waldrohrbach. 
Der letzte Aufstieg des Tages ging zum Martinsturm:






Hier gibt es von MTBikern schön angelegte Trailpassagen 
bis runter zur Klinik Klingenmünster.
Das ganze sind ca. 65km und mehr als 2000Hm.


----------



## Klatta (26. September 2016)

Gestern den schönen und auch kalten Morgen genossen. Ein Kumpel wollte schon immer mal auf den Drachenfels also los.
Fahrzeit waren 3h geplant und Start war Carlsberg.
Also ab über Isenach, Saupferch, Friedrichsbrunnen zum Lambertskreuz.
Dort eine kurze Pause und dann ab nach oben.







Über den blauen Balken wieder zum Saupferch und ab nach Hause.

Gerade bei der Abfahrt wieder gemerkt, ich muss das CD irgendwann gegen ein "AM-Bike" ersetzen.


----------



## Fibbs79 (28. September 2016)

Wo war ich heute?


----------



## Quente (28. September 2016)

... im Saargebiet.


----------



## IBEX73 (28. September 2016)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Wo war ich heute?
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 532792



Für Pfälzergerichte braucht´s keinen Koch?


----------



## Bjoern_U. (28. September 2016)

IBEX73 schrieb:


> Für Pfälzergerichte braucht´s keinen Koch?


ä Woischorle gehd ach ohne Koch !


----------



## Fibbs79 (28. September 2016)

.... und ich hab mich auf Waldpilzragout mit Semmelknödeln gefreut


----------



## `Smubob´ (29. September 2016)

Slitter schrieb:


> Der letzte Aufstieg des Tages ging zum Martinsturm:
> [...]
> Hier gibt es von MTBikern schön angelegte Trailpassagen
> bis runter zur Klinik Klingenmünster.


Ordentliche Tour, Respekt! 
Martinsturm... da war ich schon >10 Jahre nicht mehr. Angelegte Trailpassagen klingt interessant, sollte ich mir mal anschauen  Findet man die "einfach so"? Falls nicht, gerne PN...


----------



## _Vader (29. September 2016)

da schließ ich mich an


----------



## DAKAY (29. September 2016)

@`Smubob´ Die gibts dort schon ca. 9,9Jahre. 
Sollten eigentlich gut zu finden sein. Geht vom Heidenschuh runter und kommt am hinteren kleinen Parkplatz des Pfalzklinikums raus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (29. September 2016)

Die findest du. Am Turm durch die Steine durch und du stehst schon auf dem ersten Trail


----------



## `Smubob´ (29. September 2016)

Danke Leute! Dann muss ich da wohl mal hin und nicht nur an der neuen Dirt-Strecke in Ilwesem rumlungern  (naja, eher rumschaufeln...! )

@DAKAY: ist einfach so ne Ecke, wo es mich bisher selten hin verschlagen hat - obwohl da mehr oder weniger meine MTB-Anfange vor >20 Jahren stattfanden 

PS: ach, hier geht's ja um Bilder... dann hier eins von besagtem Dirt-Track auf der neuen alla hopp Anlage in Ilbesheim:





Was ein Glück hab ich vor nicht allzu langer Zeit ein passendes Rad aufgebaut


----------



## 3 Steps Ahead (30. September 2016)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Danke Leute! Dann muss ich da wohl mal hin und nicht nur an der neuen Dirt-Strecke in Ilwesem rumlungern  (naja, eher rumschaufeln...! )
> 
> @DAKAY: ist einfach so ne Ecke, wo es mich bisher selten hin verschlagen hat - obwohl da mehr oder weniger meine MTB-Anfange vor >20 Jahren stattfanden
> 
> ...


Morgen am Start? Überleg ob ich hin geh. 
Mittlerweile komme ich bis fast aufn Starthügel ohne zu treten


----------



## Slitter (30. September 2016)

Eine neue Sitzgruppe mit Blick vom Haardtrand ins Hinterland.


----------



## saturno (30. September 2016)

alles ver die duddefliecher


----------



## Irie Guide (30. September 2016)

Neulich mit Luca im Pfälzerwald .


Freue mich über ein Sternchen von euch.


----------



## _Vader (1. Oktober 2016)

nice, wo war das?


----------



## Irie Guide (1. Oktober 2016)

_Vader schrieb:


> nice, wo war das?


Alles in der Nähe der Kalmit und Hohe Loog.


----------



## `Smubob´ (2. Oktober 2016)

3 Steps Ahead schrieb:


> Morgen am Start? Überleg ob ich hin geh.
> Mittlerweile komme ich bis fast aufn Starthügel ohne zu treten


Ups, gar nicht mehr hier reingeschaut... 
Jetzt ist die Strecke erstmal dicht - alles nass und aufgeweicht. Das kommt halt davon, wenn man's nicht gleich richtig macht  Da ist noch einiges an Arbeit nötig, um die Versäumnisse beim Bau (als ich noch nicht beteiligt war) wieder in die Reihe zu kriegen...!

Mir geht irgendwie immer ein Haufen Schwung an der S-Kurve verloren, da muss ich noch ne bessere Linie finden. Mit Abziehen an der Kante war's auch nicht besser. Aber den letzten Hügel vor der ersten Kurve überspringen hab ich noch auf der To-Do Liste... bin aber beim fahren immer unsicher, ob ich's schaffe und drücke doch wieder, statt zu ziehen  Bei den Tables läuft's mittlerweile ganz gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (4. Oktober 2016)

beam me up scotty




unter Strom:


----------



## schweigi (6. Oktober 2016)

madmike85 schrieb:


> Fahrbar sind die Trails da oben alle, aber schau dir mal die Zustände an. Derart kaputt gefahren / gebremst.... Gerade am letzten Stück vorm Parkplatz, genau da wo es die Wanderer und auch Mountainbikegegner als erstes sehen!
> Der Trail von Engels Landing bis zum Felsen ist allerdings auch sehr kaputt, der sah vor einem halben Jahr auch noch besser aus...


kommt aber gerade im unteren Teil vom Regen!Dort haben sich halt Wasserrinnen gebildet aus der Fahrspur!
Sollte man vielleicht mal bisschen Trailpflege machen!!!


----------



## lomo (8. Oktober 2016)

Dehääm isses doch am schäänschte!




Palz ... owends by *lomo*, auf Flickr




Dehäm by *lomo*, auf Flickr


----------



## lomo (8. Oktober 2016)

Irie Guide schrieb:


> Neulich mit Luca im Pfälzerwald .
> 
> 
> Freue mich über ein Sternchen von euch.



Shreddern im Pälzerwald! 
Danke für's Image versauen!!!


----------



## _Vader (8. Oktober 2016)

lomo schrieb:


> Shreddern im Pälzerwald!
> Danke für's Image versauen!!!



shredding for life!!!


----------



## 3 Steps Ahead (8. Oktober 2016)

Geiles Video, geile Bike Beherrschung, geiler Song. Weiter so! Genau so muss man Trails ballern. 

Cheers


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AlexMC (8. Oktober 2016)

Die Skills sind top, wären aber im Bikepark/ausgewiesenen Bikeabfahrten in der Form besser aufgehoben...

(Shreddern auf Wanderwegen - no go- meine Meinung...)


----------



## Bjoern_U. (8. Oktober 2016)

3 Steps Ahead schrieb:


> Genau so muss man Trails ballern.


muss man ?


----------



## 3 Steps Ahead (8. Oktober 2016)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> muss man ?


Natürlich nur wenn man Spaß dran hat 

Unter der Woche kann man das machen ohne wenn und aber. Ich kann das mimimi nimmer hören. 
Es wird euch niemand jemals verbieten, im Wald Rad zu fahren, auch nicht wenn die Strava Top 10 nicht massenkompatibel unterwegs ist. 
Ich für meinen Teil will hier weiterhin coole Pics und Videos dieser Art bewundern dürfen.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (8. Oktober 2016)

3 Steps Ahead schrieb:


> Unter der Woche kann man das machen ohne wenn und aber.


naja, diese dämlichen Bremsmanöver nur damit der Dreck schön weit spritzt, müssen auch unter der Woche nicht sein
der PW ist kein Bikepark, wo dann einer hinter den Fahrtechnikern den Trail wieder schön hübsch macht
und das nächste Problem sind dann die Idioten, die so dann auch am WE an den Wanderer Heerscharen vorbeiballern, weils ja so cool ist und jeder Obercoole dann auch noch Videos davon hochlädt...
vielleicht sollte auch ein 20jähriger mal überlegen zu was das führen könnte und ob er in 20-30 Jahren auch noch im PW fahren will
*mimimi Ende*


----------



## Irie Guide (8. Oktober 2016)

3 Steps Ahead schrieb:


> Geiles Video, geile Bike Beherrschung, geiler Song. Weiter so! Genau so muss man Trails ballern.
> 
> Cheers


Danke dir . Wird sicher nicht der letzte Film sein.


----------



## panthervogt (8. Oktober 2016)

Also ich bin auch der Meinung dass das nicht sein muss. Und die Wildschweine sollte man auch verbieten so wie die immer die Waldwege aufwühlen, ganz zu schweigen von den Wandersleuten die mit ihren Walking Stöckchen den armen Waldboden aufpieksen, mimimi so Sachen aber auch. Ganz ehrlich leute, nix wird so heiß gegessen wie es gekocht wird also macht euch nicht ins Hemd wenn einer mal scharf anbremst.


----------



## delphi1507 (8. Oktober 2016)

Irie Guide schrieb:


> Danke dir . Wird sicher nicht der letzte Film sein.


Gut zu wissen, mit wem ich wohl nie biken werde..... Betrifft auch einige andere hier die sich zu Wort gemeldet haben....


----------



## panthervogt (8. Oktober 2016)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Gut zu wissen, mit wem ich wohl nie biken werde..... Betrifft auch einige andere hier die sich zu Wort gemeldet haben....


mimimi


----------



## delphi1507 (8. Oktober 2016)

panthervogt schrieb:


> mimimi


Ja genau, hab nur aus anderen Sportarten die Erfahrung was so ein ignorantes Verhalten zur Folge haben kann.... Da dürfen z.b. nur noch 3% der ehemals sportlich genutzten Flächen genutzt werden....  Und beim Rest wurde durch schutzsportler aka Naturschützer mit sehr brutalen und lebensgefährlichen Methoden Fakten geschaffen! Und ich weiß jetzt schon wer dann mimimi ruft wenn es mal so weit ist...


----------



## _Vader (8. Oktober 2016)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Gut zu wissen, mit wem ich wohl nie biken werde..... Betrifft auch einige andere hier die sich zu Wort gemeldet haben....



als ob du mithalten könntest..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (8. Oktober 2016)

_Vader schrieb:


> als ob du mithalten könntest..


Dann wünsche ich mir mal das du mal so an mir vorbei fliegst wenn ich der 2. Sportart in der Pfalz nach gehe und nen dicken 6er db Cam am Rucksack hängen habe und mich im falschen Moment erschrecke und du den dann in voller fahrt ab bekommst.... dann stehst so schnell nicht mehr auf...


----------



## _Vader (8. Oktober 2016)

uiih,.. jetzt hab ich aber angst.
Im übrigen heiz ich nicht an fußgängern mit vollgas vorbei, hab ich nie behauptet oder zugegeben. meist in schrittgeschwindigkeit oder minimal schneller. Ich hab aber trotzdem spaß, wenn der weg frei ist. Das du das gleich in einen Topf wirfst, spricht nicht gerade für intelligenz.


----------



## delphi1507 (8. Oktober 2016)

Na ja bei den Geschwindigkeiten im Video bezweifele ich das der Fahrer oder du dazu noch in der Lage wäre...


----------



## _Vader (8. Oktober 2016)

doch, geht. Aber nur mit blockierendem hinter- und vorderrad..


----------



## panthervogt (9. Oktober 2016)

Echt witzig wie aus einem drift in einem Video ein verbrechen gemacht wird und alle die nicht gleich deswegen eskalieren als raudis und wanderfeindliche biker abgestempelt werden







Ps.  mimimi


----------



## cougar1982 (9. Oktober 2016)

Zu dem Video wurde denke ich genug gesagt. Aber euer verhalten miteinander oder besser gesagt gegeneinander ist ja sehr freundlich.

Meiner kleinen Tochter würde ich jetzt sagen du entschuldigst dich und benimmst dich sonst fällt das Sandmännchen für dich heute aus. 

Man kann sich auch wenn man verschidene Meinungen hat benehmen wie Erwachsene (auch im Internet)


----------



## Kelme (9. Oktober 2016)

Pausenhund by kelme_sis, auf Flickr


----------



## Bjoern_U. (9. Oktober 2016)

panthervogt schrieb:


> Also ich bin auch der Meinung dass das nicht sein muss. Und die Wildschweine sollte man auch verbieten so wie die immer die Waldwege aufwühlen, ganz zu schweigen von den Wandersleuten die mit ihren Walking Stöckchen den armen Waldboden aufpieksen, mimimi so Sachen aber auch. Ganz ehrlich leute, nix wird so heiß gegessen wie es gekocht wird also macht euch nicht ins Hemd wenn einer mal scharf anbremst.


es geht um die Außenwirkung!
Biker finden das vielleicht noch klasse, honorieren die Fahrtechnik, etc. .
Aber die Nicht-Biker sehen das oft völlig anders. Für die sind das Raudis und Chaoten.
Bremsspuren, Verwüstungen, gebaute Kicker etc. sind leider Wasser auf den Mühlen derjenigen, die uns das Biken im Wald am liebsten sofort und komplett verbieten wollen und der Forst, die Wanderer und die Jäger Lobby haben leider auch mehr Einfluss in der entsprechenden politischen Ebene. 
Und lass mal eine Truppe von 5-6 oder 10 Bikern so driftend einen Trail runterballern. Der Trail sieht hinterher einfach scheiße aus, auch 2-3 Tage später noch wenn der Herr Ich-bin-Naturliebhaber wandern geht.
Nicht falsch verstehen, ich fahre bergab auch nicht wirklich langsam und ja, in der ein oder anderen Situationen blockiert bei mir auch mal das HR. Aber ich versuche das weitgehend zu vermeiden und mach das nicht für extra, nur um Dreck durch die Gegend fliegen zu lassen. Das war mit 10J lustig und cool 

Wildschweine sind ein Problem. Aber wenn das überhand nimmt landen die über kurz oder lang vor der Flinte und enden auf der Speisekarte oder so




Als Wandschmuck zu enden habe ich keine Lust drauf 
Ich habe aber auch keine Lust darauf, dass auch bei uns der Mist mit den gespannten Seilen oder eingegrabene Nagelbretter losgeht, nur weil sich irgendein Pseudo Naturschutz Ars...... provoziert fühlt.
Man kann im Wald auch seinen Spaß haben ohne den Trail umzupflügen.


----------



## panthervogt (9. Oktober 2016)

Ja das ist auch richtig und ich stimme dir in allen Punkten zu. Vielleicht hat der Eine oder Andere die Ironie in meinem Kommentar auch einfach nicht verstanden. Hier ist gerade aus einem Video im Pfälzer Wald in dem an einer Stelle Dreck fliegt eine Grundsatzdiskussion entstanden in der einfach Leute die es gut finden und die Arbeit und das Können bewundern (Achtung! der Theread heißt: Bilder und Videos aus der Region) als rücksichtslose Idioten abgestempelt worden, die keinen Sinn für soziales Verhalten im Wald haben. Ich bitte euch nur, lasst einfach mal die Kirche im Dorf. Ich entschuldige mich hiermit auch offiziell bei allen die etwas Ironie und eine ehrliche Meinungen nicht vertragen. Ich würde trotzdem mit euch fahren.

Ps. Stellt euch vor, ich fahr sogar mit Klingel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## panthervogt (9. Oktober 2016)

Kelme schrieb:


> Pausenhund by kelme_sis, auf Flickr


Der Hund is klasse


----------



## Kelme (9. Oktober 2016)

panthervogt schrieb:


> Der Hund is klasse


Der Hund ruht in sich. Er hört ein wenig schwer (in seinem Alter darf das sein) und nimmt nicht mehr alles so wichtig. Wenn es aber mal blöd wird, kann er richtig angepisst sein.
Am Umgang mit Kritik können wir noch üben. Das Abstempeln in entweder "Mimimi" oder "Vollpfostenrowdy" verhindert von Beginn an jede Bereitschaft sich mal in die Position des anderen zu versetzen. Diese Diskussionen bleiben erfolglos noch bevor sie begonnen haben und dann macht ein Diskurs zu einem berechtigten Thema keinen Sinn mehr. Aber das scheint ja grundsätzlich zum Diskussionsstil zu werden.

Kelme - ich in etwa so alt wie mein Hund. Ok, der hat ein wenig Vorsprung


----------



## Merethrond (9. Oktober 2016)

Hometrails im letzten Glanz.


----------



## Radler-01 (10. Oktober 2016)

lomo schrieb:


> Dehääm isses doch am schäänschte!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




sind schöne Bilder geworden...


----------



## schweigi (10. Oktober 2016)

3 Steps Ahead schrieb:


> Natürlich nur wenn man Spaß dran hat
> 
> Unter der Woche kann man das machen ohne wenn und aber. Ich kann das mimimi nimmer hören.
> Es wird euch niemand jemals verbieten, im Wald Rad zu fahren, auch nicht wenn die Strava Top 10 nicht massenkompatibel unterwegs ist.
> Ich für meinen Teil will hier weiterhin coole Pics und Videos dieser Art bewundern dürfen.


Bin voll bei Dir! kanns auch nimmer hören! Meistens kommt das eh von den Leuten die selber halt gar net fahren könne! Will ja niemand damit direkt ansprechen, aber meistens isses so!


----------



## Fibbs79 (10. Oktober 2016)

Mal wieder etwas Ontopic:

Heute morgen um halb 10 von Hauenstein aufgebrochen! Ziel war (danke an @Radde ) der Orensfelsen:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quente (10. Oktober 2016)

Lieber kleiner, schwarzer Käfer hilf mir... bitte.


----------



## saturno (11. Oktober 2016)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> muss man ?



anscheinend ja, sonst ist man nicht mehr der obercoole bei den kumpels


----------



## Spalthammer (11. Oktober 2016)

Gähn!
Mein Popcorn ist alle – bitte weiter mit Bilder und Videos


----------



## guru39 (11. Oktober 2016)

Spalthammer schrieb:


> Gähn!
> Mein Popcorn ist alle – bitte weiter mit Bilder und Videos



Neulich beim Shredden  in Beerfelden.

Und dann noch die Pufftreffentour 


Cooles Sheddvid Mädls


----------



## scylla (13. Oktober 2016)

recht bekannter/beliebter Fotospot im schönen Pfälzerwald:





steht heute zur Wahl im Foto-des-Tages Pool klick


----------



## Deleted 38566 (15. Oktober 2016)

schweigi schrieb:


> Bin voll bei Dir! kanns auch nimmer hören! Meistens kommt das eh von den Leuten die selber halt gar net fahren könne! Will ja niemand damit direkt ansprechen, aber meistens isses so!




Und ich kann es auch nimmer lesen, diese ignoranz, von heranwachsenden pubertären, halbstarken Typen, die meinen, ohne Sie wäre die Welt hoffnungslos, die sehe ich wirklich jeden Tag und überall...

Was meinst Du mit nicht selber fahren können?
Ich gebe es zu, so wie in den meisten Videos gefahren wird, kann ich nicht fahren. Und ich will auch so nicht fahren, ich fahre so, wie es mir Spaß macht, dass ist das was ich will.
Und damit bin ich sicher nicht der einzige, der so fahren will/kann,

Und wenn die anderen wegen solchen Honks nicht mehr/oder eingeschränkt ihr Hobby im Wald nachgehen können, was habt ihr dann damit erreicht?

Wenn aber da so Spezialisten/Kanditaten unterwegs sind, ist es nur eine Frage der Zeit, dann könnt Ihr euer mimimi zu Hause oder im Bikepark propagieren. 

Ansonsten ist alles hier dazu schon geschrieben worden.


----------



## _Vader (15. Oktober 2016)

stonelebs12 schrieb:


> Und ich kann es auch nimmer lesen, diese ignoranz, von *heranwachsenden pubertären, halbstarken* Typen, die meinen, ohne Sie wäre die Welt hoffnungslos, die sehe ich wirklich jeden Tag und überall...


Das ist auch Ignoranz...
Jetzt beruhigen sich mal alle, das Problem mit den Wegen ist meines Erachtens nicht das Hauptproblem.
Außerdem ist es halt leicht eine sehr defenisive Fahrweise zu fordern, wenn man selbst gar nicht in der Lage ist viel schneller und aggressiver den Trail zu fahren. Wenn man aber daran gewöhnt ist, macht einem das langsame runter "stolpern" halt einfach keinen Spaß mehr. Das ist, glaub ich, hauptsächlich gemeint. Ich will damit hier keinen beleidigen oder sonstiges und eine bissl respektierlichere Umgangsweise schadet uns allen nich..


----------



## 3 Steps Ahead (15. Oktober 2016)

Hier geht es doch um dieses Video. Ich kann nur nicht verstehen wie man sich DARAN stören kann. Er fährt schnell, ja. Er bewegt wenige Kubikdezimeter Erde von links nach rechts, ja. Und weiter? Wer sich daran stört ist für mich kleinkariert. Steinmetze oder Stoffel sind mir da wesentlich unlieber. 
Weder Schweigi, den ich schon persönlich kennenlernen durfte, noch ich sind pubertär oder heranwachsend. Ich habe ihn als netten Zeitgenossen in Erinnerung. Es liegt wohl an den unterschiedlichen Fortbewegungsstilen der "Enduropiloten" die jede Möglichkeit nutzen um mit dem Trail zu spielen und den xc Fahrern die das nicht tun (können) und es auch nicht verstehen, dass andere sowas tun.
PS: noch einen Satz von der heutigen Jugend. Chillt eure Basis


----------



## AlexMC (15. Oktober 2016)

Boah, ein Riß geht durchs Land 

Leute, die Skills hat doch (hoffentlich) niemand infrage gestellt. 
Bedenken bestehen doch hauptsächlich ob der Sinnhaftigkeit solcher Fahrweisen auf auch von Fußvolk ab und an genutzten Wanderwegen und der sich gegebenenfalls daraus ergebenden negativen Außenwirkung in dem nicht ganz unumstrittenen Thema Mountainbiken überall betreiben zu können und nicht nur in ausgewiesenen Reservaten.

Dafür muß man nun aber auch nicht gegenseitig ausfällig werden...



_Vader schrieb:


> macht einem das langsame runter "stolpern" halt einfach keinen Spaß mehr.



Das kommt wiederum auf den Weg an...


----------



## _Vader (15. Oktober 2016)

AlexMC schrieb:


> Das kommt wiederum auf den Weg an...



Klar, aber hier in den Mittelgebirgen findet sich sowas schwer. In den Alpen mag das anders sein. Kannst mir gern ne PN schicken, wo sich das lohnt. Aber ich hoffe du meinst nicht den Mahlberg..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 38566 (15. Oktober 2016)

_Vader schrieb:


> Das ist auch Ignoranz...
> Jetzt beruhigen sich mal alle, das Problem mit den Wegen ist meines Erachtens nicht das Hauptproblem.
> Außerdem ist es halt leicht eine sehr defenisive Fahrweise zu fordern, wenn man selbst gar nicht in der Lage ist viel schneller und aggressiver den Trail zu fahren. Wenn man aber daran gewöhnt ist, macht einem das langsame runter "stolpern" halt einfach keinen Spaß mehr. Das ist, glaub ich, hauptsächlich gemeint. Ich will damit hier keinen beleidigen oder sonstiges und eine bissl respektierlichere Umgangsweise schadet uns allen nich..



*Zur Erinnerung!
*
das Video ist im Pfälzerwald gedreht worden, auf Wanderpfade, wo Mountainbiker nichts zu suchen und erst recht nicht Fahren dürfen.
Wir sind *noch *auf solche Wege nur geduldet!

Das ist das Hauptproblem

Was ist schon defensiv, hat hier niemand gefordert und jeder hat es selbst in der Hand was er daraus macht. Spaß wollen wir alle haben und hier muss ich mich leider wiederholen, wenn solche Honks Videos drehen und diese Videos hier im IBC Forum veröffentlicht werden, ist es eine Frage der Zeit, wie lange wir unbeschwert noch Fahren dürfen.

Ich hoffe doch, dass diese *Botschaft* angekommen ist, ansonsten hat es einfach keinen Wert, auf dieser Basis weiter zu diskutieren.


----------



## AlexMC (15. Oktober 2016)

_Vader schrieb:


> Klar, aber hier in den Mittelgebirgen findet sich sowas schwer. In den Alpen mag das anders sein. Kannst mir gern ne PN schicken, wo sich das lohnt. Aber ich hoffe du meinst nicht den Mahlberg..


Am Mahlberg stolpern   Höchstens über die eigenen Füße... Auch wenn's für 'nen Vormittag schon nett ist.
Aber Vogesen sind z.B. ganz spaßig hie und da.


----------



## _Vader (15. Oktober 2016)

AlexMC schrieb:


> Am Mahlberg stolpern   Höchstens über die eigenen Füße... Auch wenn's für 'nen Vormittag schon nett ist.
> Aber Vogesen sind z.B. ganz spaßig hie und da.



ja schon klar, war ja nur spaß und auf deinen anderen post bezogen.
Stimmt hab letztens n paar bilder aus den vogesen gesehn. Werd ich mal ausprobieren. danke.


----------



## _Vader (15. Oktober 2016)

stonelebs12 schrieb:


> *Zur Erinnerung!
> *
> das Video ist im Pfälzerwald gedreht worden, auf Wanderpfade, wo Mountainbiker nichts zu suchen und erst recht nicht Fahren dürfen.
> Wir sind *noch *auf solche Wege nur geduldet!
> ...


ganz ruhig, man muss ja nicht gleich den Zeilenabstand erhöhen! Laut Gesetzinterpretation des Dimb, ist es nicht verboten auf schmalen wegen zu fahren. Vlt informierst du dich erst.. http://www.dimb.de/aktivitaeten/open-trails/rechtslage/317-die-rechtslage-in-rheinland-pfalz


----------



## AlexMC (15. Oktober 2016)

_Vader schrieb:


> ja schon klar, war ja nur spaß und auf deinen anderen post bezogen.


Weiß ich doch


----------



## Jesh (15. Oktober 2016)

In den meisten Fällen hat doch eh jeder selber recht, also wieso diskutieren?


----------



## 3 Steps Ahead (15. Oktober 2016)

stonelebs12 schrieb:


> *Zur Erinnerung!
> *
> das Video ist im Pfälzerwald gedreht worden, auf Wanderpfade, wo Mountainbiker nichts zu suchen und erst recht nicht Fahren dürfen.
> Wir sind *noch *auf solche Wege nur geduldet!
> ...


Damit disqualifizierst du dich an der Diskussion weiter teil zu nehmen. Es ist nicht verboten auf schmalen Wegen zu biken. Es gibt keine Wanderwege! Nur Wege die von Wanderern mitbenutzt werden.
Scheinbar fühlst du dich als Pionier des bikens im Pfälzerwald. 
Bilde dich fort, im Pfälzerwald wird auch Enduro MTB Sport betrieben. Finde dich damit ab.


----------



## vitaminc (15. Oktober 2016)

aus eigener Erfahrung:
Ich bolze auch gerne durch den Wald und musste letztens auch scharf bremsen als auf nem schmalen Pfad um ne Ecke plötzlich ein Wanderer vor mir stand. Meine Reaktionszeit und Bremstechnik hat in dem Moment perfekt geklappt, hab mich entschuldigt und alles war gut. Hätte aber auch anders laufen können wie mir dann bewusst wurde. Demnach bin ich ebenfalls der Meinung dass hohe Geschwindigkeiten eher was für ausgewiesene Biketrails und Bikeparks sind. 

Nur weil kein ausdrückliches Verbot besteht, heisst es nicht dass man andere (Personen, Tiere und andere Radfahrer) gefährden darf.
Damit alle Seiten glücklich und gefahrenlos miteinander den Wald benutzen können ist es wichtig alle Blickwinkel und Sichtweisen zu berücksichtigen.


----------



## Deleted 38566 (15. Oktober 2016)

vitaminc schrieb:


> aus eigener Erfahrung:
> Ich bolze auch gerne durch den Wald und musste letztens auch scharf bremsen als auf nem schmalen Pfad um ne Ecke plötzlich ein Wanderer vor mir stand. Meine Reaktionszeit und Bremstechnik hat in dem Moment perfekt geklappt, hab mich entschuldigt und alles war gut. Hätte aber auch anders laufen können wie mir dann bewusst wurde. Demnach bin ich ebenfalls der Meinung dass hohe Geschwindigkeiten eher was für ausgewiesene Biketrails und Bikeparks sind.
> 
> Nur weil kein ausdrückliches Verbot besteht, heisst es nicht dass man andere (Personen, Tiere und andere Radfahrer) gefährden darf.
> Damit alle Seiten glücklich und gefahrenlos miteinander den Wald benutzen können ist es wichtig alle Blickwinkel und Sichtweisen zu berücksichtigen.



Genau so ist das

und wenn mir solche _*freundlichen Mitmenschen *_wie 3 Steps Ahead dann ein Bildungslücke vorwerfen kann ich nur lächeln
Der/Die wollen es einfach nicht begreifen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 3 Steps Ahead (15. Oktober 2016)

vitaminc schrieb:


> aus eigener Erfahrung:
> Ich bolze auch gerne durch den Wald und musste letztens auch scharf bremsen als auf nem schmalen Pfad um ne Ecke plötzlich ein Wanderer vor mir stand. Meine Reaktionszeit und Bremstechnik hat in dem Moment perfekt geklappt, hab mich entschuldigt und alles war gut. Hätte aber auch anders laufen können wie mir dann bewusst wurde. Demnach bin ich ebenfalls der Meinung dass hohe Geschwindigkeiten eher was für ausgewiesene Biketrails und Bikeparks sind.
> 
> Nur weil kein ausdrückliches Verbot besteht, heisst es nicht dass man andere (Personen, Tiere und andere Radfahrer) gefährden darf.
> Damit alle Seiten glücklich und gefahrenlos miteinander den Wald benutzen können ist es wichtig alle Blickwinkel und Sichtweisen zu berücksichtigen.


Aber versteh doch, es heißt ja nicht das der Fahrer im Video oder sonstwer an unübersichtlichen Stellen nicht angepasst fährt. Ich fahr auch gern schnell und hatte noch nie ne Kollision oder ne Gesundheitsgefährdende Situation für Dritte. Ich fahre so das ich immer im Sichtbereich bremsen kann.
Warum spricht man das den Schnellfahrern immer ab?


----------



## DAKAY (15. Oktober 2016)

Schon mal jemand darüber nachgedacht, dass beim filmen ja jemand vor dem "Schnellfahrer" mit der Kamera steht und der den weiteren Trailverlauf einsehen kann? Also ist die im Video gezeigt "shrederei" absolut sicher für eure Wanderrerfreunde.

@stonelebs12 Hier Andere User zu beleidigen geht gar nicht! Und das meine ich persönlich.

Und Gewalt Androhung wie es eine Seite vorher zu lesen ist schon 2x nicht.


----------



## Kelme (15. Oktober 2016)

Es sind unterschiedliche Positionen in der Wahrnehmung
Für den Wanderer kommt der MTB-ler nahezu immer schnell und überraschend. Der MTB-ler sieht das völlig anders und seine angepasste Fahrweise wird in Regel auch nicht zu eine Gefährdung führen. Es gibt natürlich Ausnahmen. Wenn ein DH-ler, der sein Rad auf's Weinbiet hochgeschoben hat, vor der Abfahrt den Satz rauslässt "Ich habe mich hier 90 Minuten hochgequält, da ist es mir jetzt scheissegal, ob da ein Wanderer läuft!", dann ist das einfach nur dämlich.
Beim Video ähnlich. Mag ja sein, dass die 300 Gramm Wegematerial von links nach rechts oder umgekehrt gerade mal egal sind. Es gibt bei Gott andere Gründe füer Erosion, die Boden in Tonnen gerechnet wegspülen. Aber der Betrachter auf "der anderen Seite" nimmt das völlig anders war. Da spritzt Dreck und der Weg geht kaputt. Den Träger dieser Botschaft erreichen wir aber gar nicht. Den kennen wir nicht.
Auch klar: Es gibt Fahrweisen und Disziplinen des MTB-Sports, die gehören in einen Park. Bin gespannt, ob ich noch eine hochoffizielle und shuttelbare Strecke an den Rändern des Haardtgebirges erlebe.


----------



## 3 Steps Ahead (15. Oktober 2016)

Kelme schrieb:


> Es sind unterschiedliche Positionen in der Wahrnehmung
> Für den Wanderer kommt der MTB-ler nahezu immer schnell und überraschend. Der MTB-ler sieht das völlig anders und seine angepasste Fahrweise wird in Regel auch nicht zu eine Gefährdung führen. Es gibt natürlich Ausnahmen. Wenn ein DH-ler, der sein Rad auf's Weinbiet hochgeschoben hat, vor der Abfahrt den Satz rauslässt "Ich habe mich hier 90 Minuten hochgequält, da ist es mir jetzt scheissegal, ob da ein Wanderer läuft!", dann ist das einfach nur dämlich.
> Beim Video ähnlich. Mag ja sein, dass die 300 Gramm Wegematerial von links nach rechts oder umgekehrt gerade mal egal sind. Es gibt bei Gott andere Gründe füer Erosion, die Boden in Tonnen gerechnet wegspülen. Aber der Betrachter auf "der anderen Seite" nimmt das völlig anders war. Da spritzt Dreck und der Weg geht kaputt. Den Träger dieser Botschaft erreichen wir aber gar nicht. Den kennen wir nicht.
> Auch klar: Es gibt Fahrweisen und Disziplinen des MTB-Sports, die gehören in einen Park. Bin gespannt, ob ich noch eine hochoffizielle und shuttelbare Strecke an den Rändern des Haardtgebirges erlebe.


Ich bewundere die Gelassenheit von dir sehr. 
Du bist so jemand, den man wohl als Vermittler engagieren würde, ginge es um wirkliche Probleme. 
Solange die Auffassung der Einzelnen so unterschiedlich ist, wie man den MTB Sport betreiben sollte oder könnte, kann man sich hier eh nur um Kopf und Kragen reden und sich beleidigen. Da bewegt sich eh niemand in die andere Richtung.


----------



## _Vader (16. Oktober 2016)

Kelme schrieb:


> Es sind unterschiedliche Positionen in der Wahrnehmung
> Für den Wanderer kommt der MTB-ler nahezu immer schnell und überraschend. Der MTB-ler sieht das völlig anders und seine angepasste Fahrweise wird in Regel auch nicht zu eine Gefährdung führen. Es gibt natürlich Ausnahmen. Wenn ein DH-ler, der sein Rad auf's Weinbiet hochgeschoben hat, vor der Abfahrt den Satz rauslässt "Ich habe mich hier 90 Minuten hochgequält, da ist es mir jetzt scheissegal, ob da ein Wanderer läuft!", dann ist das einfach nur dämlich.
> Beim Video ähnlich. Mag ja sein, dass die 300 Gramm Wegematerial von links nach rechts oder umgekehrt gerade mal egal sind. Es gibt bei Gott andere Gründe füer Erosion, die Boden in Tonnen gerechnet wegspülen. Aber der Betrachter auf "der anderen Seite" nimmt das völlig anders war. Da spritzt Dreck und der Weg geht kaputt. Den Träger dieser Botschaft erreichen wir aber gar nicht. Den kennen wir nicht.
> Auch klar: Es gibt Fahrweisen und Disziplinen des MTB-Sports, die gehören in einen Park. Bin gespannt, ob ich noch eine hochoffizielle und shuttelbare Strecke an den Rändern des Haardtgebirges erlebe.



Du hast größtenteils Recht, allerdings würde ich "die Wanderer" nicht so pauschalisieren. Die meisten sind, gerade im Pfälzer wald, sehr freundlich und wollen manchmal sogar "was sehen". Die einzigen Wanderer, die sich in den letzten Jahren bei mir beschwert haben kamen beide Male aus BW und nachdem ich sie uber die rechtslage aufgeklärt habe, waren sie besänftigt. ("Ach, hier gibt's keine 2m Regel? Echt?") Zweitens finde ich, dass rücksichtsloses Vorbeirasen und "ein bisschen Dreck durch die gegend schieben" sich massiv unterscheiden. Das erste ist echt unhöflich und fahrlässig, während das andere eher harmlos und kleinlich und aus meiner Sicht auch noch unlogisch ist. Die "harten" Fanatikerwanderer werden wir auch nicht mit 0,0 Bremsspuren überzeugen.


----------



## Deleted 38566 (16. Oktober 2016)

Jesh schrieb:


> Ich find solche Beleidigungen absolut unangebracht. Man kann diskutieren-kritisieren und dabei halbwegs sachlich bleiben. Die Schwelle für solche Äusserungen liegt "im Netz" leider sehr weit unten. Ich glaub kaum das dir solche Äusserungen beim diskutieren in der Realität so leicht von den Lippen gehen.
> 
> Das ist jetzt auch kein Angriff auf dich.. ich finde so einen Umgangston einfach nur kacke.



Warum ich den Begriff Honks hier mit eingebracht habe, hat seine Gründe, die ich aus leidlicher Erfahrung hier bei uns in der Region selbst erlebt habe.

Und in der Tat hilft das manchmal mehr, das Bewusstsein der anders denkenden etwas zu senbilisieren.
Solltest du dich durch mein Post direkt angesprochen gefühlt haben, dann tut es mir leid und entschuldige mich hierfür.

Aber es gibt leider ein paar Biker unter uns, denen die Begriffe emphatie & selbstreflexion nicht bekannt sind und um die geht es aus meiner Sicht heraus zu provozieren.
Mir egal, was die denken und fühlen, Sie machen es genauso...




DAKAY schrieb:


> Und Gewalt Androhung wie es eine Seite vorher zu lesen ist schon 2x nicht.



Gewalt ist immer das letzte Mittel das angewendert wird, weil alles andere vorher nicht hatte helfen können, leider leider ist das in der Tat schon immer so gewesen und wird sich auch nicht mehr ändern.



DAKAY schrieb:


> Schon mal jemand darüber nachgedacht, dass beim filmen ja jemand vor dem "Schnellfahrer" mit der Kamera steht und der den weiteren Trailverlauf einsehen kann? Also ist die im Video gezeigt "shrederei" absolut sicher für eure Wanderrerfreunde.



Mir geht es gar nicht um die Erosion des Waldbodens, sondern um die Selbstdarstellung der Biker und die evtl. auftretende Problematik, dass dann solche Wege nicht mehr von Mountainbiker benutzt werden.
Und schon klar ne, der die Kamera hält hat alles im Blick, dreht sich ständig nach hinten um, um zu sehen ob ja niemand kommt, gleichzeitig hat er ja den anfliegenden Biker im Blick und ruft im Fall der fälle einfach dem Biker zu, Achtung da kommt ein Wanderer. Dumm nur, dass der Biker unter einem Fullfacehelm (Allgemein) und mit der Geschwindigkeit durch die Fahrgeräusche sofort kapiert er muss jetzt schnellstens anhalten.
Denn er weiss ja, da vorne steht mein Kumpel und ich muss jetzt alles zum besten geben.
Übrig bleibt dann noch zu schreiben, der Kameramann legt ganz schnell die Kamera zur Seite und winkt dem freundlichen! Biker zu...



DAKAY schrieb:


> Hier Andere User zu beleidigen geht gar nicht! Und das meine ich persönlich.



siehe oben...




_Vader schrieb:


> Du hast größtenteils Recht, allerdings würde ich "die Wanderer" nicht so pauschalisieren. Die meisten sind, gerade im Pfälzer wald, sehr freundlich und wollen manchmal sogar "was sehen". Die einzigen Wanderer, die sich in den letzten Jahren bei mir beschwert haben kamen beide Male aus BW und nachdem ich sie uber die rechtslage aufgeklärt habe, waren sie besänftigt. ("Ach, hier gibt's keine 2m Regel? Echt?") Zweitens finde ich, dass rücksichtsloses Vorbeirasen und "ein bisschen Dreck durch die gegend schieben" sich massiv unterscheiden. Das erste ist echt unhöflich und fahrlässig, während das andere eher harmlos und kleinlich und aus meiner Sicht auch noch unlogisch ist. Die "harten" Fanatikerwanderer werden wir auch nicht mit 0,0 Bremsspuren überzeugen.




schon mal erlebt, wie es ist, wenn zwei Honks mit Fullfacehelm die mich auf einem Trail überholt haben habe, die ich freundlicher Weise vorbeigelassen habe (ich hätte es nicht tun sollen) ca. hundert Meter weiter auf ein Wanderpärchen zugerast sind, einfach rücksichtslos draufgeballert
im allerletzten Moment abgebremst haben der Mann und die Frau sind auf die Seite gesprungen und die zwei Honks sind einfach durchgeballert.
Ich durfte mir so einiges von den zwei Personen anhören!

In einem anderen Fall bin ich einen Trail hochgefahren und mir kam eine Gruppe entgegen, denen war es völlig egal, wenn ich nicht freundlicher Weise zur Seite gegangen wäre hätte mich irgendeiner umgefahren.

Fazit für mich: Schluss mit lustig für solche Honks mache ich keinen Platz mehr und wenn jemand in seiner Signatur stehen hat und hier im Netz probagiert: Trails ballern! Was erwartet der dann von einem?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 77527 (16. Oktober 2016)

.. gerade eben im Radio (Bayern) gehört, daß die Polizei! heute Kontrollen von Mountainbikern durchführt.
Von Ermahnungen und Bußgeldern war die Rede...
Warum wohl?


----------



## Jesh (16. Oktober 2016)

....


----------



## delphi1507 (16. Oktober 2016)

3 Steps Ahead schrieb:


> Aber versteh doch, es heißt ja nicht das der Fahrer im Video oder sonstwer an unübersichtlichen Stellen nicht angepasst fährt. Ich fahr auch gern schnell und hatte noch nie ne Kollision oder ne Gesundheitsgefährdende Situation für Dritte. Ich fahre so das ich immer im Sichtbereich bremsen kann.
> Warum spricht man das den Schnellfahrern immer ab?


Die  stellen im Video waren zum Teil nicht einsehbar, und bevor da die brmse betätigt worden wäre hätte es schon gekracht....


----------



## delphi1507 (16. Oktober 2016)

DAKAY schrieb:


> Und Gewalt Androhung wie es eine Seite vorher zu lesen ist schon 2x nicht.



Das war eine Feststellung, keine Androhung, gerade die großen cams hängen oft draußen am Rucksack, und wenn wer von hinten angeflogen kommt und man sich aus schreck umdreht möchte ich keiner der Beteiligten sein, so ein Cam wiegt um 600gr mit rotations und augprall geschwindigkeit  geht das kaum ohne gebrochene Knochen ab...


----------



## jenelajens (16. Oktober 2016)

Kann es sein, dass wir hier offtopic sind? 

Btw, der Vergleich zu den stravasüchtigen Fahrer hinkt, da auch Luca da sehr aktiv ist... 

Stefan


----------



## _Vader (16. Oktober 2016)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Dann wünsche ich mir mal das du ...





delphi1507 schrieb:


> ... möchte ich keiner der Beteiligten sein, ...



Jaja.. hör bloß auf, sonst gehe ich mal meinem 3. Hobby in der Pfalz nach..


----------



## 3 Steps Ahead (16. Oktober 2016)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Die  stellen im Video waren zum Teil nicht einsehbar, und bevor da die brmse betätigt worden wäre hätte es schon gekracht....


Einspruch. Reine Spekulation.


----------



## DAKAY (16. Oktober 2016)

jenelajens schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass wir hier offtopic sind?


Das lustige ist, dass diese Diskussion eigentlich schon auf Seite 1 des Thread begonnen hat.


----------



## scylla (16. Oktober 2016)

3 Steps Ahead schrieb:


> Ikosa war hier



Wow, ich bewundere das Nivea 





Bilder...


----------



## Schuffa87 (16. Oktober 2016)

stonelebs12 schrieb:


> Genau so ist das
> 
> und wenn mir solche Honks wie 3 Steps Ahead dann ein Bildungslücke vorwerfen kann ich nur lächeln
> Der/Die wollen es einfach nicht begreifen



Du begreifst es nicht. Es gibt kein Verbot für MTb im Pfälzer Wald. Dazu müsste ein Schild stehen und ihn als reinen Fußgängerweg ausweisen. Lies das Kommentar auf der dimb Seite dazu.

Trotzdem bin ich für gegenseitige Rücksichtnahme im Wald. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (16. Oktober 2016)

3 Steps Ahead schrieb:


> hier auch



Jetzt reicht's, das hat mit einer Diskussion nichts mehr zu tun. Ich hab das mal gemeldet 

Ach ja, Bilder!




Hat vielleicht noch jemand welche, um diesen Schrott hier mal abzuwürgen?


----------



## NewK (16. Oktober 2016)




----------



## A7XFreak (16. Oktober 2016)

Danke für diese Bilder...bitte weiter so.


----------



## Irie Guide (16. Oktober 2016)

Little Kalmit


----------



## 3 Steps Ahead (17. Oktober 2016)

Nervensägen mal Nervensägen sein lassen


----------



## Kelme (17. Oktober 2016)

Das Kirschfelsenpanorama. A Drraum!


----------



## Fibbs79 (17. Oktober 2016)

da *kann *man seine Ruhe genießen oder auch nicht


----------



## 3 Steps Ahead (17. Oktober 2016)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> da *kann *man seine Ruhe genießen oder auch nicht


Wenns do kä Südhesse hätt, wärs noch schainer gewesst 
Awas, die waren jo ganz ok. Gut gsähne henn se halt nimmi.


----------



## _Vader (17. Oktober 2016)

kirschfelsen nähe almersberg? Oder ein anderer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 3 Steps Ahead (17. Oktober 2016)

_Vader schrieb:


> kirschfelsen nähe almersberg? Oder ein anderer?


Jup, Kirschfelsen. Almersberg runter ins Wellbachtal und gegenüber gleich wieder hoch Richtung Annweilrer Forsthaus.


----------



## Deleted 38566 (17. Oktober 2016)

_Vader schrieb:


> Jaja.. hör bloß auf, sonst gehe ich mal meinem 3. Hobby in der Pfalz nach..



Und das wäre was?


----------



## _Vader (17. Oktober 2016)

Desinteresse, die Diskussion auf der Ebene fortzuführen..


----------



## HansDampf89 (18. Oktober 2016)

Warum darf Stonelebs12 andere Forumsmitglieder beleidigen?


----------



## 3 Steps Ahead (18. Oktober 2016)

Lass gut sein. Solange Honk Umgangssprache ist ist doch alles Paletti...


----------



## HansDampf89 (18. Oktober 2016)

Also darf man Beleidigungen verwenden, solange sie zur Umgangssprache gehören?
Wessen Umgangston ist denn da ausschlaggebend? Der von meiner 80-jährigen Nachbarin? Oder der von den Pöblern am Bahnhof?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (18. Oktober 2016)

Geht das schon wieder los. Habt ihrs bald?


----------



## Haardtfahrer (18. Oktober 2016)




----------



## 3 Steps Ahead (18. Oktober 2016)

scylla schrieb:


> Geht das schon wieder los. Habt ihrs bald?


Hast du gerülpst oder was gesagt?


----------



## HansDampf89 (18. Oktober 2016)

scylla schrieb:


> Geht das schon wieder los. Habt ihrs bald?


Du echauffierst dich über die Beleidigungen von 3stepsahead, aber wenn es mir nicht paßt, dass stonelebs12 hier andere beleidigt, wird es als Käse abgetan... wo ziehst du denn die Grenze für Beleidigungen? Darf ich dich bspw. "Blöde Kuh" nennen? Ist ja auch irgendwie Umgangssprache.
Oder wird das "Honk" dadurch legitim, weil du die selben Ansichten mit Stonelebs teilst, was das befahren von Trails anbelangt?

Sonnenuntergang vom Luitpoldturm


----------



## scylla (18. Oktober 2016)

Mir geht das allgemeine Niveau dieser Diskussion auf den Sack. Die direkten Beleidigungen von 3-steps-ahead, ohne jeden Kontext an Sachargumenten vorgetragen, waren nur das Tüpfelchen auf dem i. 
Des weiteren teile ich garniemands Ansichten, aber meine eigenen Ansichten werde ich hier nicht zum besten geben. Nicht nur, weil es sinnlos ist, sondern vor allem auch, weil das hier ein Galerie-Thread ist. Spamt doch nebenan im "Zukunft des Bikens" Thread weiter. Oder nehmt euch ein Zimmer. Oder trefft euch mit euren Sekundanten im Wald.

Galerie geht übrigens so, falls das jemandem entfallen sein sollte:


----------



## 3 Steps Ahead (18. Oktober 2016)

Nochmal für dich Fräulein,
hier wurden Fahrer und Filmer des Videos als heranwachsende, pubertäre und halbstarke Honks beleidigt, ebenso User wie ich, die sich auf die von Irie Guide gestellt haben.
Man muss das Video ja nicht mögen. Man kann es auch einmal kommentieren und bewerten wie es zu Anfang Lomo tat. Das tut keinem weh. 
Aber eure Sektenartige agressive Haltung gegen anders denkende User ist schon bedenklich. 
Die Beleidigungen von Stonelebs gingen auch PERSÖNLICH gehen mich. Du legitimierst sie. Also brauchst du dich nicht wundern wenn man sich wehrt 

Das gute daran, euch zwei beiden Hübschen wird es weder gelingen hier jemanden mundtod zu machen, noch dazu bewegt ihr jemanden dazu sein Fahrstil zu ändern.


----------



## scylla (18. Oktober 2016)

3 Steps Ahead schrieb:


> Nochmal für dich Fräulein,
> hier wurden Fahrer und Filmer des Videos als heranwachsende, pubertäre und halbstarke Honks beleidigt, ebenso User wie ich, die sich auf die von Irie Guide gestellt haben.



So wie die "Diskussion" (ist es überhaupt eine?) geführt wird, könnte man tatsächlich auf die Idee kommen, es wären heranwachsende, pubertäre und halbstarke User involviert.


----------



## _Vader (18. Oktober 2016)

scylla schrieb:


> So wie die "Diskussion" (ist es überhaupt eine?) geführt wird, könnte man tatsächlich auf die Idee kommen, es wären heranwachsende, pubertäre und halbstarke User involviert.


Es ist nicht OT, wenn man über ein Bild oder Vidoe diskutiert, dass hier gepostet wurde. Zwingt dich keiner es zu lesen. Und einfach am Ende der Diskussion aufzutauchen, den letzten in der Reihe, der sich eigtl nur wehrt, zu melden, zeugt nicht gerade von einer "nicht-heranwachsenden, nicht-pubertären und nicht-halbstarken" Verhaltensweise. Erst an die eigene Nase greifen, falls du sie nicht so hoch trägst, dass du nicht mehr dran kommst..
Findet ihr es eigtl nicht auch merkwürdig, dass die aggressiven und intoleranten Beiträge zu den "ach, ich fahr ja so zivilisiert und korrekt" MTBler gehören, während die "assozialen trailzerstörenden" MTBler ne ganze Ecke entspannter sind?


----------



## Thebike69 (18. Oktober 2016)

Habt euch Lieb und macht wieder Fotos und Videos


----------



## trail_desire (18. Oktober 2016)

Bitte kein Post ohne Bild..........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thebike69 (18. Oktober 2016)

Mahlzeit


----------



## Fibbs79 (18. Oktober 2016)

Jetzt hab ich Kohldampf


----------



## Schuffa87 (18. Oktober 2016)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Jetzt hab ich Kohldampf



Ich ach 
Fahremer grad uff die Jph un hauen uns drei Wärschd in de Hals?!

Damit kein OT. Bild von der Tour am Sonntag mit Fibbs und 3 Steps Ahead





Gude


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Fibbs79 (18. Oktober 2016)

ahhhh schiefer Horizont!!! SORRY 

Edith


----------



## Thebike69 (18. Oktober 2016)

Ich hab erscht wieder am Fr.Zeit.....
Awer dann, wird gegrillt denoch


----------



## Schuffa87 (18. Oktober 2016)

Thebike69 schrieb:


> Ich hab erscht wieder am Fr.Zeit.....
> Awer dann, wird gegrillt denoch


Freidach häb ich ausnahmsweis mol frei ... Machemer grad äner druff im Wald


----------



## Spalthammer (18. Oktober 2016)

Ich habe eine brillante Idee um zukünftig solche Streitigkeiten zu vermeiden.
Wir teilen den Thread in :
1-Bilder und Videos aus der Region (für Schleicher und _Verpetzer_).
Hier kann man sich über Themen wie - kann man mit Ständer hart fahren -  oder ähnlichem austauschen.
Auch Bilder der neusten Klingel und Schutzbleche sind hier gerne gesehen (Bilder bitte auf Forstautobahnen).

2-Bilder und Videos aus der Region  (Achtung nicht für zart besaitet – es könnte Dreck fliegen)
Dieser Thread ist für die Shredder und Vollgas-Fraktion gedacht.

Voila – Problem gelöst (zumindest interaktiv)


----------



## scylla (18. Oktober 2016)

Kelme schrieb:


> Am Umgang mit Kritik können wir noch üben. Das Abstempeln in entweder "Mimimi" oder "Vollpfostenrowdy" verhindert von Beginn an jede Bereitschaft sich mal in die Position des anderen zu versetzen. Diese Diskussionen bleiben erfolglos noch bevor sie begonnen haben und dann macht ein Diskurs zu einem berechtigten Thema keinen Sinn mehr. Aber das scheint ja grundsätzlich zum Diskussionsstil zu werden.



Ich erlaube mir mal, einen wirklich guten Beitrag nochmal auf diese Seite zu holen.
Dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen.


----------



## Fibbs79 (18. Oktober 2016)

^^^^Bilder vergessen!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thebike69 (18. Oktober 2016)




----------



## DAKAY (18. Oktober 2016)

scylla schrieb:


> Ich erlaube mir mal, einen wirklich guten Beitrag nochmal auf diese Seite zu holen.
> Dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen.


Nightride ist aber mindestens genauso böse wie Bremsspuren


----------



## Haardtfahrer (18. Oktober 2016)




----------



## scylla (18. Oktober 2016)

DAKAY schrieb:


> Nightride ist aber mindestens genauso böse wie Bremsspuren



Dann bin ich jetzt ein "Vollpfostenrowdy", und du bist ein "Mimimi"? Tolles Spiel ... nicht


----------



## Thebike69 (18. Oktober 2016)

scylla schrieb:


> Dann bin ich jetzt ein "Vollpfostenrowdy", und du bist ein "Mimimi"? Tolles Spiel ... nicht




Tolles Foto Scylla, wo ist das?


----------



## scylla (18. Oktober 2016)

Sprinzel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thebike69 (18. Oktober 2016)

Ui, fahre erst seit 12.2013 MTB wo ischen des???


----------



## scylla (18. Oktober 2016)

schnapp dir ne Karte und guck bei Busenberg


----------



## Teufelstisch (18. Oktober 2016)

_Vader schrieb:


> Findet ihr es eigtl nicht auch merkwürdig, dass die aggressiven und intoleranten Beiträge zu den "ach, ich fahr ja so zivilisiert und korrekt" MTBler gehören, während die "assozialen trailzerstörenden" MTBler ne ganze Ecke entspannter sind?



Wieder mal interessante Gruppierungen.

Sehr individuelle Wahrnehmung...  Ich persönlich hab in dem Zusammenhang hier im Forum ja ganz andere Erfahrungen gemacht; mit "entspannt" würde ich die teils doch sehr giftigen und persönlich-angepisst-sein-wollenden Reaktionen auf meine Kritik an den Freu(n)den des hemmungslosen "Runterballerns" jetzt nicht beschreiben...  Ja, da wurden einige schon regelrecht aggressiv, nur weil man Zusammenhänge zwischen ungehobelter Ausdrucksweise / "Slang" und tendenziell rücksichtsloserem / aggressiverem Fahrstil benannte...


----------



## _Vader (18. Oktober 2016)

Teufelstisch schrieb:


> Wieder mal interessante Gruppierungen.
> 
> Sehr individuelle Wahrnehmung...  Ich persönlich hab in dem Zusammenhang hier im Forum ja ganz andere Erfahrungen gemacht; mit "entspannt" würde ich die teils doch sehr giftigen und persönlich-angepisst-sein-wollenden Reaktionen auf meine Kritik an den Freu(n)den des hemmungslosen "Runterballerns" jetzt nicht beschreiben...  Ja, da wurden einige schon regelrecht aggressiv, nur weil man Zusammenhänge zwischen ungehobelter Ausdrucksweise / "Slang" und tendenziell rücksichtsloserem / aggressiverem Fahrstil benannte...



War nur auf die vergangene diskussion bezogen, und wollte damit zum Ausdruck bringen, dass da wohl keine Zusammenhänge der Art bestehen, die du gerade genannt hast.


----------



## hardtails (18. Oktober 2016)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> ^^^^Bilder vergessen!!!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 538428




wird ja immer schlimmer hier

der erste trennt die bodenscichten
die nächste leuchtet dem wild den weg
und dann kommt noch einer mit seinem elektrorollstuhl


----------



## Schuffa87 (19. Oktober 2016)

skwal83 schrieb:


> wird ja immer schlimmer hier
> 
> der erste trennt die bodenscichten
> die nächste leuchtet dem wild den weg
> und dann kommt noch einer mit seinem elektrorollstuhl



Ist ein 25er und damit laut Gesetz genauso eingestuft wie dein mtb 

Edit:/ @scylla Bist du schonmal den Holzschuhpfad (~ 25/900) gefahren? Oder ist der nur zu Fuß zu meistern?

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## scylla (19. Oktober 2016)

Schuffa87 schrieb:


> Edit:/ @scylla Bist du schonmal den Holzschuhpfad (~ 25/900) gefahren? Oder ist der nur zu Fuß zu meistern?



Nie am Stück, aber abschnittsweise eigentlich alles davon. Wir kombinieren halt immer Abschnitte davon mit irgendwas anderem, so wie's grad passt mit den Auf- und Abfahrten. Ist teils richtig schön, teils mit Vorsicht zu genießen, da mit "Bikerabwehr"-Holzgeländern verschönert. Wenn's unbedingt am Stück sein muss, ist noch die Frage im oder gegen den Uhrzeigersinn? Teils würds im Uhrzeigersinn mehr Sinn machen, teils andersrum. Ich glaub ich würd mich am ehesten für gegen Uhrzeigersinn entscheiden.
Wenn man sich mit der Karte beschäftigt, kann man aber grad bei den Aufstiegen oft über Forstpiste "entschärfen", oder man kann pro Hügel die Abfahrten richtig rum legen, um nicht die Kehren hoch zu schieben und die Forstpiste abzufahren. Wenn man sich sklavisch an den Holzschuhpfad hält, läuft man teils hoch (ist aber auch ohne Holzschuhpfad nicht immer gänzlich zu vermeiden). Runter ist eigentlich alles aufm Fahrrad machbar. Man sollte halt Spitzkehren gut beherrschen, und idealer Weise das Hinterrad versetzen können.


----------



## Schuffa87 (19. Oktober 2016)

scylla schrieb:


> Nie am Stück, aber abschnittsweise das meiste davon. Wir kombinieren meistens Abschnitte davon mit irgendwas anderem, so wie's halt grad passt mit den Auf- und Abfahrten. Ist teils richtig schön, teils mit Vorsicht zu genießen, da mit "Bikerabwehr"-Holzgeländern verschönert. Wenn's am Stück sein muss, würde ich im Uhrzeigersinn fahren, das macht am meisten Sinn.



Danke für die Antwort. Nehme ich mir dann mal im Sommer vor. 

Gruß


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## scylla (19. Oktober 2016)

Schuffa87 schrieb:


> Danke für die Antwort. Nehme ich mir dann mal im Sommer vor.



hab grad nochmal die Karte konsultiert und editiert...
ich schick dir mal per PN einen "verbesserten" Vorschlag


----------



## Fibbs79 (19. Oktober 2016)

Mahlzeit :



 

Wo waren meine Frau und ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (19. Oktober 2016)

Dahner Hütte?


----------



## Kelme (19. Oktober 2016)

scylla schrieb:


> Dahner Hütte?


... im Schneiderfeld


----------



## Deleted 38566 (19. Oktober 2016)

Unterwegs.....


----------



## Deleted 38566 (19. Oktober 2016)

Wenn Ihr Euch alle so angepisst fühlt und Ihr der Meinung aufsitzt, dass ich euch beleidigt habe weil ich den Begriff "Honk" hier eingebracht habe, dann Frage ich mich, wie Ihr in der Realität zurecht kommt.

Wir könnten dass auch an einer anderen Stelle ausdiskutieren, in der Realität, das wäre aber aus meiner Sicht eine absolute Zeitverschwendung.


----------



## Teufelstisch (19. Oktober 2016)

stonelebs12 schrieb:


> und Ihr der Meinung aufsitzt, dass ich euch beleidigt habe weil ich den Begriff "Honk" hier eingebracht habe



Das scheint so üblich zu sein; ähnliche Erfahrungen durfte ich hier ja auch schon zur Genüge machen. In der Beziehung mutieren die, denen ihr ungestümes, extremes, wildes und beinhartes Image besonders wichtig, ist dann sehr schnell zu überempfindlichen . Du musst die Leute nicht mal explizit persönlich ansprechen... 

Ich finds aber toll: endlich mal eine "schlechte Stimmung" hier im Forum - an der man mir mal nicht die Schuld geben kann...!


----------



## Kelme (19. Oktober 2016)

Manchmal muss es mit Startnummer sein 




sportograf-89259797_bearbeitet by kelme_sis, auf Flickr


----------



## cougar1982 (20. Oktober 2016)

stonelebs12 schrieb:


> Wenn Ihr Euch alle so angepisst fühlt und Ihr der Meinung aufsitzt, dass ich euch beleidigt habe weil ich den Begriff "Honk" hier eingebracht habe, dann Frage ich mich, wie Ihr in der Realität zurecht kommt.
> 
> Wir könnten dass auch an einer anderen Stelle ausdiskutieren, in der Realität, das wäre aber aus meiner Sicht eine absolute Zeitverschwendung.



jetzt ging es hier endlich mal wieder um Bilder und dann muß wieder jemand von damit anfangen. Ich denke es es ist jetzt GENUG. 




stonelebs12 schrieb:


> .


Wo ist das Bild entstanden?


----------



## madmike85 (20. Oktober 2016)

cougar1982 schrieb:


> jetzt ging es hier endlich mal wieder um Bilder und dann muß wieder jemand von damit anfangen.




Nicht aufregen, das sind die Herbstdepressionen


----------



## Ripman (20. Oktober 2016)

[QUOTE="Kelme, post:



sportograf-89259797_bearbeitet by kelme_sis, auf Flickr[/QUOTE]

Kuhles Bild!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schweigi (21. Oktober 2016)

_Vader schrieb:


> Es ist nicht OT, wenn man über ein Bild oder Vidoe diskutiert, dass hier gepostet wurde. Zwingt dich keiner es zu lesen. Und einfach am Ende der Diskussion aufzutauchen, den letzten in der Reihe, der sich eigtl nur wehrt, zu melden, zeugt nicht gerade von einer "nicht-heranwachsenden, nicht-pubertären und nicht-halbstarken" Verhaltensweise. Erst an die eigene Nase greifen, falls du sie nicht so hoch trägst, dass du nicht mehr dran kommst..
> Findet ihr es eigtl nicht auch merkwürdig, dass die aggressiven und intoleranten Beiträge zu den "ach, ich fahr ja so zivilisiert und korrekt" MTBler gehören, während die "assozialen trailzerstörenden" MTBler ne ganze Ecke entspannter sind?



Soooo sehts aus!!!


----------



## AlexMC (21. Oktober 2016)

Nasser Herbst 

Daher altersgerecht eine quasi-XC Tour gefahren. Und hätte ich jemand getroffen, dann hätten wir uns sicher über Klingeln und Schutzbleche ausgetauscht...










Weil es ja in der Pfalz fast nichts zum Stolpern geben soll 










Der Rest war dann aber vorwiegend flowig und sehr nass:


----------



## Laerry (21. Oktober 2016)

Wo issn das letzte Bild entstanden? Die Wolke hab ich doch heut schonma gesehen


----------



## AlexMC (21. Oktober 2016)

Weinberge leicht nördlich vom Weinbiet


----------



## Laerry (22. Oktober 2016)

Mh find jetzt die genaue Stelle nicht. Stand da iwo in der Ebene ein einsamer, größerer John Deere rum  ?


----------



## AlexMC (22. Oktober 2016)

Bei der Waldgaststätte Pfalzblick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Laerry (22. Oktober 2016)

Ja kommt hin. War tatsächlich keine 900 m von dir entfernt im Wingert unnerwegs.


----------



## AlexMC (22. Oktober 2016)




----------



## Egon_Hinkel (22. Oktober 2016)

Würde es vielleicht Sinn machen einen 
*Bilder und Videos aus der Region Diskussionsthread*
zu eröffnen? Damit im Original hauptsächlich nur Bilder / Videos geteilt werden.


----------



## Kelme (22. Oktober 2016)

Was bekommt man von der Fotoagentur geliefert?




sportograf-89261700_kl by kelme_sis, auf Flickr

Was kann man daraus machen?




sportograf-89261700_RevA_kl by kelme_sis, auf Flickr


----------



## Thebike69 (22. Oktober 2016)

Und wie????


----------



## Bener (22. Oktober 2016)

Aus nem JPG?!?


----------



## Kelme (22. Oktober 2016)

Das hat ein befreundeter Fotofreund wirklich aus einem JPG raus geholt. Er hat noch gefragt, ob er auch RAW-Daten haben könnte. Gab es nicht. Über Details muss ich mit ihm mal reden. Ich werde mir mal Lightroom beschaffen. Das kann wohl was.
Bis dahin gibt es ein paar Pilse - äh - Pilze.

Pretty in Pink




Pretty in Pink by kelme_sis, auf Flickr

Ist von heute.
Ist aus der Region.
Gilt also


----------



## Bener (22. Oktober 2016)

Ich habs auch mal probiert:


----------



## malben (22. Oktober 2016)

Kelme schrieb:


> Manchmal muss es mit Startnummer sein
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ach... noch einer vom Wasi 2016...


----------



## _Vader (23. Oktober 2016)

schon gekonnt und auch beeindruckend, was manche leute mit Bilder anstellen können. Allerdings find ich auch, dass man es  bei stark bearbeiteten Bilder immer sieht, dass sie stark bearbeitet sind. Und diesen "Fakelook" mag ich überhaupt gar nicht. Ist aber natürlich geschmacksache.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (23. Oktober 2016)

Die meisten Bilder werden sogar schon in der Kamera bearbeitet 

@Kelme: lightroom


----------



## Bener (23. Oktober 2016)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Die meisten Bilder werden sogar schon in der Kamera bearbeitet
> 
> @Kelme: lightroom


Alle! Bilder, die nicht als JPG ausgespuckt werden! Deswegen: RAW! 
Als freie Alternative zu lightroom empfehle ich RAWTherapee


----------



## Jesh (23. Oktober 2016)

@Bener 

Ich denke da du das hier hochgeladene JPEG benutzt hast wurde das nix. Das Original hat sicher wesentlich mehr Details. Hast du es mit Lightroom versucht?w


----------



## Bener (23. Oktober 2016)

@Jesh: Nein, ich hab das "Original" von Flickr runtergeladen. Und nein, nicht lightroom (hab ich nicht) sondern Rawtherapee.


----------



## Deleted 38566 (23. Oktober 2016)

Kelme schrieb:


> Was bekommt man von der Fotoagentur geliefert?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



viel Spaß mit Lightroom vor allem beim einlesen und einlernen und es kostet nur ein weing etwas....
Aber, ich finde das erste Bild besser, authentischer, das zweit Bild ist mir zu viel schärfe und aufgrund der aufhellung zu plastisch, aber ist ja eine Geschmackssache.


----------



## Kelme (23. Oktober 2016)

Heute zwischen Breiter Loog und Hellerhütte




Im Gegenlicht 1 by kelme_sis, auf Flickr


----------



## Radler-01 (24. Oktober 2016)

Kelme schrieb:


> Was bekommt man von der Fotoagentur geliefert?
> ***  Was kann man daraus machen?  ***



Und wie hell/dunkel war es an der Stelle jetzt in ganzRAW/Echtzeit/3D/live ?


----------



## Kelme (24. Oktober 2016)

radler-01 schrieb:


> Und wie hell/dunkel war es an der Stelle jetzt in ganzRAW/Echtzeit/3D/live ?


Es nicht so hell, wie es die Nachbearbeitung glauben macht. Es war aber eben kein Nightride, sondern es war Tag, wenn auch eher trübe.
Und ab jetzt bitte frisches Bildmaterial


----------



## XLS (25. Oktober 2016)

Herbst in der Pfalz.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jesh (26. Oktober 2016)




----------



## schweigi (26. Oktober 2016)

XLS schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 540601
> Herbst in der Pfalz.....


geiler Baum! aber auch das BIKE fetzt!!!


----------



## XLS (28. Oktober 2016)

schweigi schrieb:


> geiler Baum! aber auch das BIKE fetzt!!!


Danke.....


----------



## Slitter (28. Oktober 2016)

Gestern nochmal das schöne Wetter ausgenutzt
Unser schäni Palz bei Albersweiler:




Danke an das Forum hier, sonst hätte ich diesen Aussichtspunkt wohl nie gefunden:




Gerade noch ein Foto geschafft bei verglimmenden Abendrot:


----------



## Fibbs79 (28. Oktober 2016)

bisschen müde fahren bevor es gleich zur Spätschicht geht:


----------



## schweigi (28. Oktober 2016)

Morgenstund hat Gold im Mund!
Heute Morgen kurz nach 8 Uhr in Klingenmuenster!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Merethrond (29. Oktober 2016)

Ja, geniales Herbstwetter heute.


----------



## Kelme (29. Oktober 2016)

Heute unterwegs zwischen Johanniskreuz und Fischbach. Markierungsarbeit für den Wandermarathon Pfälzerwald.




Da liegt was by kelme_sis, auf Flickr




Kastanien hatten wir schon by kelme_sis, auf Flickr




Pilzbike_3 by kelme_sis, auf Flickr




Da hängt was dran by kelme_sis, auf Flickr




Auf dem Eyberg by kelme_sis, auf Flickr


----------



## Mausoline (29. Oktober 2016)

Herbstlicht hat was  Klasse Fotos


----------



## s1monster (30. Oktober 2016)

Heute mal wieder mit @A7XFreak unterwegs gewesen. Schön war´s, danke fürs guiden rund um Lambrecht ;-)


----------



## Laerry (30. Oktober 2016)

Gabs keine Probleme mit der angekündigten Drückjagd am Kaisergarten?

Ansonsten: Superwetter heute, bin ach grad am Bilder sichten.


----------



## adandt (30. Oktober 2016)

Heute zum Winschertfels bei Merzalben:


----------



## s1monster (30. Oktober 2016)

Laerry schrieb:


> Gabs keine Probleme mit der angekündigten Drückjagd am Kaisergarten?
> 
> Ansonsten: Superwetter heute, bin ach grad am Bilder sichten.



Probleme gabs keine. Wussten davon nichts, haben aber die Jäger gesehen!


----------



## Laerry (30. Oktober 2016)

Vorab: Der heimliche Superstar unserer Tour!


----------



## Kelme (30. Oktober 2016)

Nachschlag von der gleichen Runde wie gestern. Heute als Schlussfahrer und Schildersammler.




Farbenrausch by kelme_sis, auf Flickr




Old but an Orange P7 by kelme_sis, auf Flickr




Ziel by kelme_sis, auf Flickr


----------



## Bjoern_U. (31. Oktober 2016)

von gestern
In der Nähe vom Eckkopf auf einem unmarkiertem Weg tatsächlich mal keine Leute getroffen!
Ansonsten war es dem Wetter entsprechend voll....






Wetter darf so bleiben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Laerry (31. Oktober 2016)

Am Ecki unmarkiert? Und ich erkenns ned sofort? Was ist da los??


----------



## <NoFear> (31. Oktober 2016)

Sehr geile Bilder aus den letzten Oktobertagen!!!


----------



## Laerry (31. Oktober 2016)

Vor der Schönheit des Haardtrandes kann man schonma niederknien!





Wer kennt die Stell?


----------



## Irie Guide (31. Oktober 2016)

Laerry schrieb:


> Am Ecki unmarkiert? Und ich erkenns ned sofort? Was ist da los??


Ich erkenn's auch net ....


----------



## Irie Guide (31. Oktober 2016)

Heute bei diesem wunderschönen Herbsttag in der Palz.


----------



## Irie Guide (31. Oktober 2016)

Laerry schrieb:


> Wer kennt die Stell?


Felsentrail beim Eckkopf


----------



## Haardtrocker (31. Oktober 2016)

Bergstein / Neustadt
Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kelme (31. Oktober 2016)

Heute ohne Rad und ganz am südlichen Rand der Region




Wo ist die Kastanie by kelme_sis, auf Flickr




Bester Aussichtsbalkon by kelme_sis, auf Flickr




Kleine Steinmännchen und große Steinmännchen by kelme_sis, auf Flickr


----------



## jenelajens (31. Oktober 2016)

Trailharmonie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Laerry (1. November 2016)

Irie Guide schrieb:


> Felsentrail beim Eckkopf




Wenn du den Spielplatz meinst: nein.


----------



## NewK (1. November 2016)

Fotos der letzten Tage:



 

 

 

 

 

 
Und heute:


----------



## Laerry (1. November 2016)

Die Besitzer des "Ungeheuers" dürfen selbiges gerne wieder entfernen....





Mächtige Mauern.






Wer kennt diesen Schönen Pfad?


----------



## Jesh (1. November 2016)

@Kelme
Top Bilder! Gefallen mir sehr gut!!!


----------



## delphi1507 (1. November 2016)

jenelajens schrieb:


> Trailharmonie



Ist das letzte Bild der Büttelwogfels mit Braut und Bräutigam im Hintergrund?


----------



## Fibbs79 (1. November 2016)

Eigentlich wollte ich schnell ne Nonne* besteigen, ist aber schief gegangen 

Zunächst ging es über den knapp 3000m hoch gelegenen Kypernpass




Auf der nicht enden wollenden Trailabfahrt ne kurze Pause eingelegt, damit die Bremsen etwas abkühlen können 




*Mein *neues Hobby: *BFS*** (hier sehen sie keine Nonne!!!)




Erst zu langsam für den 10sec Selbstauslöser ...... dann zu schnell für den Autofokus (das über wir noch einmal)




* Felsen im Bärenbrunnertal -> bin jedoch am Klosterfelsen gelandet 
** *B*ike*F*els*S*teigen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## adandt (1. November 2016)

Heute zum Luitpoldsturm


----------



## jenelajens (1. November 2016)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Ist das letzte Bild der Büttelwogfels mit Braut und Bräutigam im Hintergrund?


Vom lämmerfelsen aus. Gestern früh.


----------



## delphi1507 (1. November 2016)

jenelajens schrieb:


> Vom lämmerfelsen aus. Gestern früh.



So in etwa dachte ich mit das, nur Lämmerfelsen fiel mir nicht ein, Theoturm ja aber nicht der Name vom Massiv. 
Am Lämmerfelsen hab ich noch nen Sack hängen.


----------



## 3 Steps Ahead (1. November 2016)

Laerry schrieb:


> Die Besitzer des "Ungeheuers" dürfen selbiges gerne wieder entfernen....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das könnte der Trail "hinterm" Hambacher Schloß sein. 
Die mächtige Mauer sieht mir danach aus. Kann mich aber auch ganz bös täuschen.


----------



## Laerry (2. November 2016)

Viel weiter nördlich!


----------



## NewK (2. November 2016)

Das "Ungeheuer" sagt doch schon alles


----------



## Radde (2. November 2016)

coole bilder auf den letzten Seiten! 

hab auch öfter mal was nettes geschossen aber bin immer zu faul zum bearbeiten. Hier hab ich mich mal motivieren können:

ganz südlich vor nem Monat oder so:



wegelburg

letzte Woche beim Kastanienfuttern (alles gopro fotos):



sweet chestnuts 
Besuch:



firesalamander 



morning mist 



JPH 



Annweiler

vom Sonntag morgen:



Rötzenfels 



Lindelbrunn
...



Weinbiet 

und dann noch was vom dienstag:



eeeearly morning 


early morning2 



Kalmit


----------



## Laerry (2. November 2016)

Gibts im IBC eigentlich auch nur Ansatzweise ein anderes Lokalunterforum, in dem in Massen so schöne Bilder gepostet werden?


----------



## DAKAY (2. November 2016)

Gibt es ansatzweise, so schöne andere Lokalitäten, als wie in de Palz?


----------



## Laerry (2. November 2016)

DAKAY schrieb:


> Gibt es ansatzweise, so schöne andere Lokalitäten, als wie in de Palz?



Nadirlich ned!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NewK (2. November 2016)

DAKAY schrieb:


> Gibt es ansatzweise, so schöne andere Lokalitäten, als wie in de Palz?


Annerschdwu is annerschd,...


----------



## Bjoern_U. (2. November 2016)

Laerry schrieb:


> Wer kennt diesen Schönen Pfad?


ich 
irgendwo ist so ein Fels auf dem viele kleine Steinchen zu Türmchen gestapelt sind


----------



## NewK (2. November 2016)

Laerry schrieb:


> Wer kennt diesen Schönen Pfad?


Geht´s da ins Poppental runter?


----------



## guru39 (2. November 2016)

Hab auch mal ein Vid gebastelt.


----------



## schweigi (2. November 2016)

s1monster schrieb:


> Heute mal wieder mit @A7XFreak unterwegs gewesen. Schön war´s, danke fürs guiden rund um Lambrecht ;-)
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 542101 Anhang anzeigen 542102 Anhang anzeigen 542103 Anhang anzeigen 542104 Anhang anzeigen 542105 Anhang anzeigen 542106 Anhang anzeigen 542107 Anhang anzeigen 542108


kaisergarten kenn ich aber wo ist das mit dem Felstrail?


----------



## Bjoern_U. (2. November 2016)

schweigi schrieb:


> kaisergarten kenn ich aber wo ist das mit dem Felstrail?


der Fels ist eine teuflische Stelle, selbst wenn man dem Wolkenbruch entkommen ist....  
ganz in der Nähe kann man von oben auf Lambrecht schauen


----------



## Laerry (3. November 2016)

NewK schrieb:


> Geht´s da ins Poppental runter?




100 Gummipunkte!


----------



## KLEIN-Spartiat (3. November 2016)

NewK schrieb:


> Annerschdwu is annerschd,...





NewK schrieb:


> Annerschdwu is annerschd,...



Frankedaal


----------



## Jesh (3. November 2016)

Mich würd ma interessieren mit welchen Kameras ihr fotografiert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Slitter (3. November 2016)

NIEMAND kann behaupten, dass er weiß, wie schön die Palz is ...

egal wo er herkommt
egal wo er schon war
egal was er schon gesehen hat
... es gibt immer noch neue und schöne Plätze zu entdecken.


----------



## NewK (3. November 2016)

Laerry schrieb:


> 100 Gummipunkte!


Danke 
Aber den für mich entscheidende Hinweis hat @Bjoern_U. gegeben 




3 Steps Ahead schrieb:


> Das könnte der Trail "hinterm" Hambacher Schloß sein.
> Die mächtige Mauer sieht mir danach aus. Kann mich aber auch ganz bös täuschen.


Steht doch sogar auf den mächtigen Mauern drauf...


----------



## 3 Steps Ahead (3. November 2016)

NewK schrieb:


> Steht doch sogar auf den mächtigen Mauern drauf...



Hab halt nicht reingezoomt. Auf den ersten Blick sah es für mich aus wie die Ringmauer des Hambacher Schlosses. Dazu passt auch der Trail der ähnlich dem des Hambacher Schlosses aussieht. 
Und sorry, ich kenne auch keine Tümpel mit Gummienten drin k.a.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (3. November 2016)

Jesh schrieb:


> Mich würd ma interessieren mit welchen Kameras ihr fotografiert


was gerade zur Hand ist 
Bei mir ist das von der (Vollformat) DSLR über die kleine Spiegellose APS-C bis zur Smartphone Knipse
Alle Drei haben ihre Vorteile aber eben auch Nachteile.
Die Kamera selbst ist auch nur ein Teil der Geschichte, die Objektive und dann auch die Programme zur Nachbearbeitung machen ebenfalls viel aus. 
Gerade die schweren Objektive sind der Grund warum ich die dicke schwere DSLR beim biken mittlerweile nur noch selten mit in den Wald schleppe, insbesondere seit ich die kleine Spiegellose mit Wechselobjektiven habe. Für beide Kameras habe ich entsprechend gute Objektive gekauft, die für meinem Anspruch an die mögliche Bildqualität der Kamera auch entsprechende Ergebnisse liefern (können). 
Die Spiegellose hat für mich das beste Verhältnis aus Größe, Gewicht, Geschwindigkeit, Bildqualität und Bedienung. Die nehme ich mittlerweile sogar mit in den Familienurlaub.
Allerdings bin ich derzeit für eine aufwendige Nachbearbeitung (die manch einer hier praktiziert) für meine hier im Forum gezeigten Bilder meist zu faul 
Oft gibt es hier das jpg aus der Kamera zu sehen oder bestenfalls das was sich mit Lightroom aus dem RAW Format der Kameras oder den jpg der Smartphone Bilder auf die Schnelle rausholen lässt.


----------



## Fibbs79 (3. November 2016)

Jesh schrieb:


> Mich würd ma interessieren mit welchen Kameras ihr fotografiert



Bei vielen Bildern findest du im Fotoalbum die Exif-Daten. Darunter wird auch der Kameratyp aufgezeigt


----------



## lomo (4. November 2016)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> was gerade zur Hand ist
> Bei mir ist das von der (Vollformat) DSLR über die kleine Spiegellose APS-C bis zur Smartphone Knipse
> Alle Drei haben ihre Vorteile aber eben auch Nachteile.
> Die Kamera selbst ist auch nur ein Teil der Geschichte, die Objektive und dann auch die Programme zur Nachbearbeitung machen ebenfalls viel aus.
> ...



Dito ...also die Spiegellose. Die SLR is mir auch ehrlich gesagt zu groß, jedesmal mit zu schleppen. Als Immerdabei-Kamera noch ne Kompakte aussen am Rucksack, um auch während der Fahrt drauf zugreifen zu können. Und wenn ich Zeit und Muse habe, dann .....



Sammler_Jaeger2 by *lomo*, auf Flickr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Slitter (4. November 2016)

Blöde Winterzeit.
Da kann man nach Feierabend fast nur noch im Dunkeln biken.
Hier habe ich gerade noch das letzte Abendrot erwischt.

Kunst oder Kitsch?
Egal, ich knipse immer nur mit meinem Handy.
Dementsprechend ist die Qualität - speziell bei wenig Licht.


----------



## Irie Guide (4. November 2016)

Fotografiere unterwegs entweder mit Iphone 7 oder Ricoh GR II.
Die Kamera ist super!!!


----------



## hossianajoe (7. November 2016)




----------



## hossianajoe (7. November 2016)

So sieht es zur Zeit auf dem Förlenbeg aus !


----------



## saturno (7. November 2016)

hossianajoe schrieb:


> So sieht es zur Zeit auf dem Förlenbeg aus !



"baut ihr da gerade einen "park" zum springen"


----------



## 3 Steps Ahead (7. November 2016)

saturno schrieb:


> "baut ihr da gerade einen "park" zum springen"


Ist der Jump-Park für die Duddefliecher


----------



## Fibbs79 (7. November 2016)

Heute erfolgreich die Nonne bestiegen 





Erstbesteigung per Bike 




Bestrafung folgte direkt von oben (AUA):


----------



## madmike85 (7. November 2016)

Wenn die ja wenigstens nen Trail bauen würden  Aber wahrscheinlich hat der Forst nur ne neuen Spielplatz zum austoben gebraucht...


----------



## hossianajoe (8. November 2016)

saturno schrieb:


> "baut ihr da gerade einen "park" zum springen"


Ne,die bauen einen Imbiss für Mountainbiker


----------



## saturno (8. November 2016)

hossianajoe schrieb:


> Ne,die bauen einen Imbiss für Mountainbiker


schorlebar wär besser und vor allem ein schönerer ausblick als beim sternel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (11. November 2016)

Mit der allerbesten Ehefrau von Allen, ohne Schnee! auf dem F-Weg unterwegs 











leckeres Essen gab es in der Joggelhütte 








Sorry, heute nur Handypics


----------



## Fibbs79 (13. November 2016)

Gestern etwas im Kaminzimmer verbracht und den hellen Mond bewundert:


----------



## Merethrond (13. November 2016)

Aussicht.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (13. November 2016)

Neustadt im Nebel


----------



## trail_desire (13. November 2016)

Wir haben heute auch wieder einen tollen Tag in der Pfalz verbracht. Gutes Wetter, schöne Trails und viele nette Begegnungen auch mit Wanderern. Diese waren alle gut gelaunt, ganz anders als die "unsymbadischen"
Leider nur Handypics...


----------



## samafa (14. November 2016)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Sorry, heute nur Handypics



Ach meine alte Heimat, einfach schä 
Bin defintiv zu wenig dort....


----------



## Merethrond (20. November 2016)

Sommer ade.


----------



## Schuffa87 (20. November 2016)

Förle kaputt 














Aussicht isch aber trotzdem schee 





Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk

Edit. Hab nennen dünneren Ast/Stock gefunden. Ausserdem wiegt die Hütte ja auch bisschen was


----------



## DAKAY (20. November 2016)

Schuffa87 schrieb:


> Förle kaputt
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Alter Hut	 


...die bauen da ein Kernkraftwerk mit Ebike-Ladestation


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bjoern_U. (20. November 2016)

DAKAY schrieb:


> Ebike-Ladestation


noch lachen wir darüber.....


----------



## Schuffa87 (20. November 2016)

Hmm vor zwei Wochen war da doch noch alles grün?!? Oder spinne ich jetzt. 
Ladestation macht nur an einer Hütte Sinn  (Madenburg, Klettererhütte, etc.) Wer setzt sich schon 2 std. an den Förle ^^

Aber normal trainierte Menschen dürften mit einer Akkuladung eigentlich keine Ladestation brauchen.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## DAKAY (20. November 2016)

Schuffa87 schrieb:


> Aber normal trainierte Menschen dürften eigentlich keine Akkuladung brauchen.


Hab´s mal korrigiert


----------



## Schuffa87 (20. November 2016)

DAKAY schrieb:


> Hab´s mal korrigiert


Eigentlich ja. 
Die Entscheidung überlasse ich aber jedem selbst. Verbieten kann man das halt niemandem. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## DAKAY (20. November 2016)

Ich will dich doch nur necken


----------



## Schuffa87 (20. November 2016)

DAKAY schrieb:


> Ich will dich doch nur necken


Ich verbiete es dir nicht 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jesh (20. November 2016)




----------



## franticz (21. November 2016)

Schuffa87 schrieb:


> Förle kaputt
> 
> 
> 
> ...


das kanns echt net sein.. ich erkenn den kaum wieder :X


----------



## haekel72 (21. November 2016)

franticz schrieb:


> das kanns echt net sein.. ich erkenn den kaum wieder :X


Und ich kenne den Baggerfahrer!


----------



## Schuffa87 (21. November 2016)

Ausnahmsweise waren mal nicht die Biker schuld 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Haardtfahrer (21. November 2016)

Erst dachte ich, dass wären die Vorarbeiten, um einen Flowtrail anlegen zu können, aber da ist wohl die Startrampe/.fläche für die Segelflieger, oder?

Bin mal gespannt, welche Biotop-Begründung da wieder vorgeschoben wird. Siehe Schänzelturm oder die Aussichtsschneise unterhalb des Weinbiethauses.


----------



## adandt (23. November 2016)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> Startrampe/.fläche für die Segelflieger


Segler brauchen für den Start eine Schleppmaschiene oder eine Seilwinde.
Mit Rampe hab ichs noch nicht versucht,... könnte vlt. ganz witzig sein 

Apropos fliegen,... unser schöner Pfälzerwald mal von oben:




Der Pfeil zeigt aufs Brauhaus Ehrstein in Hinterweidenthal. Kann ich nur empfehlen. Superlecker Flammkuchen und ein schöner Biergarten,... und wenn man das Rad mal in selbigem abstellt wird nicht gemosert, 5 Sterne von mir 

@Jesh



der is ja zum knutschen


----------



## hardtails (23. November 2016)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> Erst dachte ich, dass wären die Vorarbeiten, um einen Flowtrail anlegen zu können, aber da ist wohl die Startrampe/.fläche für die Segelflieger, oder?
> 
> 
> .




wenn dann für paragleiter, die brauchen immer die rampe


----------



## Spalthammer (23. November 2016)

Hatte gestern spontan Urlaub – und die Trails für mich alleine


----------



## <NoFear> (23. November 2016)

Spalthammer schrieb:


> Hatte gestern spontan Urlaub – und die Trails für mich alleine



Diese KOMBI ist immer gudd !!!


----------



## madmike85 (23. November 2016)

Ich hatte die Trails eben auch für mich alleine


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thebike69 (23. November 2016)

Spalthammer schrieb:


> Hatte gestern spontan Urlaub – und die Trails für mich alleine
> Anhang anzeigen 548920



Ich habe auch spontan frei, bis Freitag und morgen geht's wieder Richtung Weinbiet  gegen 10:00 Uhr


----------



## Fibbs79 (24. November 2016)

mit dem Kopf durch die Wand?!


----------



## madmike85 (24. November 2016)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> mit dem Kopf durch die Wand?!


Ich erinnere mich   War ein geiler Tag


----------



## Thebike69 (24. November 2016)




----------



## Spalthammer (24. November 2016)

Ist das am Weinbiet?


----------



## 3 Steps Ahead (24. November 2016)

Hammer Montage Fibbs


----------



## Thebike69 (25. November 2016)

Spalthammer schrieb:


> Ist das am Weinbiet?



Ja


----------



## Schuffa87 (27. November 2016)

Haben heute drei Biker (2x Männl. 1x Weibl.) am Förlenberg in Annweiler getroffen. Die zwei Kerle haben uns bzw. meinem Kollegen dann später nochmal Hilfestellung am Felsen gegeben. Wollte nur nochmal Danke sagen 

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## Richi86 (28. November 2016)

Kein Kaiserwetter, aber bei euch in der Pfalz ists trotzdem immer schön





Wer runter will muss erst mal hoch





Dann aber doch lieber abwärts 





Noch was Vespern...





...und ab nach hause


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DAKAY (28. November 2016)

Vom Samstag:


----------



## Schuffa87 (28. November 2016)

DAKAY schrieb:


> Vom Samstag:



Irgendwie kommt mir das Bike bekannt vor. Wo kommst du her? 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## DAKAY (29. November 2016)

Schuffa87 schrieb:


> Irgendwie kommt mir das Bike bekannt vor. Wo kommst du her?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk



PM [emoji41]


----------



## madmike85 (30. November 2016)

Schee wars (schee kalt aber auch )


----------



## Schuffa87 (30. November 2016)

madmike85 schrieb:


> Schee wars (schee kalt aber auch )



Kä Strumpbuxxe ghatt?

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Fibbs79 (30. November 2016)

Schuffa87 schrieb:


> Kä Strumpbuxxe ghatt?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk



Sieht doch schei$$e aus unter den kurzen Shorts


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schuffa87 (30. November 2016)

Wer hat was vun kurze Shorts gsacht?


Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Slitter (30. November 2016)

madmike85 schrieb:


> (schee kalt aber auch )



... Owens noch mehr ...


----------



## Thebike69 (30. November 2016)

madmike85 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 551041
> 
> Schee wars (schee kalt aber auch )




Memme


----------



## KLEIN-Spartiat (30. November 2016)

Nachts is awwer a kälter wie drausse!


----------



## Pfalz-freeride (3. Dezember 2016)

Sche dehäm!


----------



## DAKAY (3. Dezember 2016)

Aussicht vom letzten WE


----------



## A7XFreak (3. Dezember 2016)

Könnt noch nen drittes Rune für ne Tour beisteuern [emoji1] war letztes We auch in der Gegend


----------



## delphi1507 (3. Dezember 2016)

Pfalz-freeride schrieb:


> Sche dehäm!
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 552062



Was sind das für 2 hübsche Türme auf dem 3. Bild?


----------



## AlexMC (3. Dezember 2016)

Schön bei Euch


----------



## scylla (3. Dezember 2016)

Ach, da haben wir uns ja schon lang nicht mehr hingetraut. Wie dornig/buschig ist es denn aktuell im unteren Teil und wieviel Bäume liegen noch quer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AlexMC (3. Dezember 2016)

Am Groschen war der untere Teil wg Forstarbeiten dicht, sonst war alles frei, keine Büsche in den Weg hinein, keine Bäume quer. Ganz unten ziemlich zugelaubt aber prima fahrbar.
Für die Schwierigkeiten hat ausschließlich der Trail gesorgt


----------



## Laerry (4. Dezember 2016)

Ist das nicht bei L......t? komplett gefahren?


----------



## AlexMC (4. Dezember 2016)

Laerry schrieb:


> Ist das nicht bei L......t? komplett gefahren?



1.Ja
2.Naja, die schwierigsten Stellen wenigstens versucht  
An einer größeren Stufe etwas weiter nach Bild 3 habe ich zweimal in Folge elegant das Cockpit nach vorne verlassen


----------



## Laerry (4. Dezember 2016)

Ich war da nur einmal und musste an einigen Stellen kapitulieren. Ich lass mir noch ein wenig Zeit, bevor ich da wieder aufschlage.


----------



## scylla (4. Dezember 2016)

AlexMC schrieb:


> Am Groschen war der untere Teil wg Forstarbeiten dicht, sonst war alles frei, keine Büsche in den Weg hinein, keine Bäume quer. Ganz unten ziemlich zugelaubt aber prima fahrbar.
> Für die Schwierigkeiten hat ausschließlich der Trail gesorgt



Danke, dann kommt der demnächst mal wieder auf den Plan 
Das letzte Mal hat's etwas genervt, da musste man ca 10x über Bäume krabbeln und am Wiesenstück hat man sich in Brombeerranken verheddert. Da dachten wir schon, das war's jetzt mit dem Trail. Gut, dass sich da doch noch jemand drum kümmert


----------



## Pfalz-freeride (4. Dezember 2016)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Was sind das für 2 hübsche Türme auf dem 3. Bild?


Vorne die Steiner Nadel, hinten die schmale Westseite vom Asselstein.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (4. Dezember 2016)

GFBD Nightride in de Palz 

Start bei Tageslicht




erster Höhepunkt auf dem Turm des Eckkopf







zweiter Höhepunkt Weinbiethaus







dritter Höhepunkt Weihnachtsmarkt Deidesheim










und ich schwöre, das war der erste Glühwein !!!


----------



## delphi1507 (4. Dezember 2016)

Schöne Normalwege auf beide Gipfel, auf dem asselstein stand ich schon. Die steinerne Nadel ist abgespeichert unter musst do...


----------



## Fibbs79 (4. Dezember 2016)

Schee wars @Bjoern_U


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Irie Guide (4. Dezember 2016)

Auf dem Trail zum Hahnenschritt.


----------



## Joshua60 (4. Dezember 2016)

KS_161204_1629 -2°C by JoshuaXo, auf Flickr


----------



## Spalthammer (5. Dezember 2016)

Teufelsfels


----------



## Alter Ossi (5. Dezember 2016)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> GFBD Nightride in de Palz
> 
> Start bei Tageslicht
> 
> ...



Ist das der Jens auf dem Spezi?


----------



## Bjoern_U. (5. Dezember 2016)

Alter Ossi schrieb:


> Ist das der Jens auf dem Spezi?


Ne, das ist @Fatster


----------



## 3 Steps Ahead (6. Dezember 2016)

Cho viel Chnee




Lightbeams für alle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (6. Dezember 2016)

... um 12 Uhr aus dem Bett quälen, raus aus der Nebelsuppe, Essen kochen und anschließend an meinem Haus am See nach dem Rechten schauen ..... Stress pur .....


----------



## 3 Steps Ahead (6. Dezember 2016)

Man hats nicht leicht in dieser Leistungsgesellschaft.


----------



## Kelme (6. Dezember 2016)

Also die Nummer mit der Suppe im Zipp-Beutel muss mir noch einer erklären. Das kann's doch nicht sein, oder?


----------



## sp00n82 (7. Dezember 2016)

Auf der anderen Rheinseite gabs heute auch Inversionswetter.


----------



## lomo (7. Dezember 2016)

Kelme schrieb:


> Also die Nummer mit der Suppe im Zipp-Beutel muss mir noch einer erklären. Das kann's doch nicht sein, oder?



FBC* ... hatte ich doch schon mal erwähnt

* Freezer Bag Cooking
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/kochen-ausruestung-rezepte-tricks-usw.710727/page-5


----------



## `Smubob´ (8. Dezember 2016)

Und weil das mit der Inversion einfach so schön anzuschauen ist...

Suppengemüse:




Erster Lichtblick:




Ganz oben sah's dann so aus:


----------



## Radler-01 (8. Dezember 2016)

Inversions-Wetterlagen sind schön...    aber nur oberhalb - und ich sitz´ hier unten...

bitte mehr Bilder....


----------



## Kelme (8. Dezember 2016)

Ich sitze hier im flachen Land in Hannover. Die wissen hier nicht mal was eine "Inversionswetterlage" ist, geschweige denn kennen sie einen Buckel, der auch nur halbwegs an unsere Haardt heran reicht.

Tausche Flachland gegen Pfalz!


----------



## `Smubob´ (8. Dezember 2016)

Ich kann euch beruhigen, die Inversion ist heute "kaputt gegangen" - die Sonne scheint (zumindest hier, westlich von Landau) bis auf 200m runter und am Himmel sind Wolkenfetzen zu sehen...

Grüße nach "unten" und nach Hangover


----------



## NewK (8. Dezember 2016)

radler-01 schrieb:


> Inversions-Wetterlagen sind schön...    aber nur oberhalb - und ich sitz´ hier unten...
> 
> bitte mehr Bilder....


Gerne, aber man erkennt kaum was 




 


Mit der Handyknipse lies sich die Stimmung leider nicht so toll einfangen, wie es IRL aussah.
Geil sah auch aus, wie die ganzen größeren Städte durch die Wolkendecke geleuchtet haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Karolus (8. Dezember 2016)

radler-01 schrieb:


> Inversions-Wetterlagen sind schön...    aber nur oberhalb - und ich sitz´ hier unten...
> 
> bitte mehr Bilder....



Dein Wunsch ist mir Befehl.

 

 

 

P.S. Sorry für den etwas schiefen Horizont. Blöde Hadyknipse


----------



## Laerry (8. Dezember 2016)

hach der Ecki


----------



## madmike85 (8. Dezember 2016)

Dann lass ich auch mal Handypics da


----------



## Radler-01 (9. Dezember 2016)

NewK schrieb:


> Gerne, aber man erkennt kaum was
> Mit der Handyknipse lies sich die Stimmung leider nicht so toll einfangen, wie es IRL aussah.
> Geil sah auch aus, wie die ganzen größeren Städte durch die Wolkendecke geleuchtet haben



Mit der Zeit gewöhnen sich die Augen an die Dunkelheit...    Aber ich kann es mir gut vorstellen...



`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Ich kann euch beruhigen, die Inversion ist heute "kaputt gegangen" ...


 kein Wunder >


Karolus schrieb:


> ... P.S. Sorry für den etwas schiefen Horizont. Blöde Hadyknipse  ...


 bei scheifem Horizont rutschen die Wolken weg...

aber auf jeden Fall: Danke für die Bilder


----------



## donnersberger (10. Dezember 2016)

Goldener Dezember am Königstuhl:


----------



## adandt (12. Dezember 2016)

Pirmasens, hinterm Sommerwald





PS: Die Qualität nach dem Hochladen auf Youtube ist ja echt mies...


----------



## Quente (12. Dezember 2016)

... wie weit, wie lange reicht eine Akkuladung? km/hm/Zeit
... welche Rad fährst du?


----------



## adandt (12. Dezember 2016)

Ein KTM E-Lycan mit Bionx-D.


Quente schrieb:


> ... wie weit, wie lange reicht eine Akkuladung? km/hm/Zeit


Die typische Reichweite kann ich schwer schätzen, weil ich die Unterstützung relativ wenig nutze
(meistens nur an den "macht mir sonst keinen Spaß Passagen")
Mein Durchschnittsverbrauch liegt bei ca. 1Wh el. pro Kilometer.
Aber mit ständig hoher Unterstützung wär es bestimmt auch möglich, den Akku in weniger als 40km leer zu bekommen.

Das ist aber arg OT, dafür gibt es andere Threads...


----------



## Quente (12. Dezember 2016)

... wachsweiche "kommt drauf an Antwort" wie Überall.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## saturno (12. Dezember 2016)

Quente schrieb:


> ... wachsweiche "kommt drauf an Antwort" wie Überall.



ja, das ist immer das gleiche bei den e bikern

Die typische Reichweite kann ich schwer schätzen, weil ich die Unterstützung relativ wenig nutze
(meistens nur an den "macht mir sonst keinen Spaß Passagen")

ich nutze den antrieb fast nie, nur in ausnahmefällen. und, seit ich es habe, fahre ich viel viel mehr als vorher. wer legt sich schon gerne ca. 5-6 kilo mehrgewicht ans bike, nur um an ein paar steilen anstiegen unterstützung zu haben???????


----------



## Bjoern_U. (12. Dezember 2016)

Quente schrieb:


> ... wachsweiche "kommt drauf an Antwort" wie Überall.


Naja, auch mit dem gleichen Auto kannst du mit 5l oder 15l auf 100km fahren.
Der Tenor scheint aber wirklich zu sein, dass übliche Tagestouren bis 100km problemlos sind


----------



## Quente (12. Dezember 2016)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> Naja, auch mit dem gleichen Auto kannst du mit 5l oder 15l auf 100km fahren.
> Der Tenor scheint aber wirklich zu sein, dass übliche Tagestouren bis 100km problemlos sind



... diese Aussage ist genau so weich.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (12. Dezember 2016)

Quente schrieb:


> ... diese Aussage ist genau so weich.


Ok, dann für dich ganz genau.... 
Man kommt 78,543778km mit einer Akkuladung.


----------



## 3 Steps Ahead (12. Dezember 2016)

Vielleicht könnte Quente mal zum Besten geben wie weit er fahren kann, bevor seine Beine schlapp machen.


----------



## scylla (12. Dezember 2016)

Wie lange reicht die Tankfüllung in einem Auto? km/hm/Zeit
Bitte nur harte Aussagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rmfausi (12. Dezember 2016)

Popcorn, anyone?


----------



## saturno (12. Dezember 2016)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> Ok, dann für dich ganz genau....
> Man kommt 78,543778km mit einer Akkuladung.



bei welchem höhenmeterprofil, tubless, oder mit procore, boost 148 standard, schwalbe-conti-kenda reifen, reifenluftdruck und luftdruck berücksichtigt,  fragen über fragen....ach noch vergessen, 26-27,5-29 oder gar plusformate


----------



## Schuffa87 (12. Dezember 2016)

Junge junge junge. 

Genaue Reichweitenangaben bei Pedelecs sind total für den Anus.  Da spielen soviel Faktoren mit rein... Kannst nur ca schätzen. Am ehesten kann man das auf der Hausrunde abschätzen, die fährt man ja eh ziemlich oft. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Radler-01 (12. Dezember 2016)

rmfausi schrieb:


> Popcorn, anyone?



ja - hier bitte...


----------



## Floppmann (12. Dezember 2016)

Hat noch jemand ein paar schöne Bilder .... . Ich meine nur, bevor die Gräben tiefer werden ...


----------



## 3 Steps Ahead (12. Dezember 2016)

Ne, du?
Solange man auf der richtigen Seite der Schlucht steht ist doch alles prima


----------



## scylla (12. Dezember 2016)

Floppmann schrieb:


> Hat noch jemand ein paar schöne Bilder .... . Ich meine nur, bevor die Gräben tiefer werden ...



Sogar mit E. Aber noch nicht an.*





(*) Lampe am Helm. Reichweite unbekannt


----------



## Fibbs79 (12. Dezember 2016)

Bilder? Logisch:

Dahner Runde gedreht:




Hallo @Optimizer:








immer wieder gut 




weniger gut: (dafür wurde die Tour 4km länger)


----------



## Bjoern_U. (12. Dezember 2016)

@Fibbs79 wie weit kommst du mit der einen Cola? 

Bild hätte ich auch noch eins...


----------



## Fibbs79 (12. Dezember 2016)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> @Fibbs79 wie weit kommst du mit der einen Cola?
> 
> Bild hätte ich auch noch eins...



Waren 2 Dosen  

35km und 1000hm  Danach hatte ich Kohldampf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## saturno (12. Dezember 2016)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Bilder? Logisch:
> 
> Dahner Runde gedreht:
> 
> ...



nicht schon wieder die biker, die alles kaputt machen und denen es nur auf den kick ankommt.


----------



## Waldfabi (12. Dezember 2016)

@ Fibbs79: Da sind wir wohl knapp hintereinander unterwegs gewesen... 
Ich war heute morgen auch in der Nähe Hohle Felsen biken.


----------



## donnersberger (13. Dezember 2016)

Und noch eins vom Samstag (steht zur Auswahl des FdT):


----------



## IBEX73 (14. Dezember 2016)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Waren 2 Dosen
> 
> 35km und 1000hm  Danach hatte ich Kohldampf



@Fibbs79 : Ich auch....(Kohldampf)....Tourumfang war allerdings a bissle höher.......kennst mich ja....





"Kollegen" waren auch mal da.....+haben a Bepperle hinterlassen...





De Palz ischt afach schee.....





Lustigerweise waren alle Wanderer entspannter drauf als so mancher Zweirad-Kollege.....


----------



## Slitter (15. Dezember 2016)

Ist das hier auch eine Inversion? 







Trifels im Abendrot:






Ist am Vorderrad ein Heiligenschein zu Weihnachten 
oder glüht es vom Heftigen Uphill
oder ist es doch einfach der Vollmond?


----------



## roQer (17. Dezember 2016)

Wo ist das denn, bitte?


----------



## Slitter (17. Dezember 2016)

roQer schrieb:


> Wo ist das denn, bitte?



Die "Inversion" ist auf Neuscharfeneck.
Der "Trifelsblick" ist vom unteren Ringelsberg geknipst.
Das Wetterkreuz steht auf dem Teufelsberg.


----------



## adandt (18. Dezember 2016)

Wenn ich mir die Fotos hier anschaue, dann gibt es rund um Annweiler wohl viele schöne Aussichtspunkte. 
In der Pirmasenser Umgebung habe ich davon noch nicht sooo viele gefunden.

Ein schönes Ziel bei uns ist z.B. die Hohe List







(die Bilder sind schon ein paar Monate alt)


----------



## Teufelstisch (18. Dezember 2016)

adandt schrieb:


> In der Pirmasenser Umgebung habe ich davon noch nicht sooo viele gefunden.
> 
> Ein schönes Ziel bei uns ist z.B. die Hohe List


Im Pirmasenser Stadtgebiet gibt es in der Tat nicht wirklich viel an schönen Aussichtspunkten; da hätte man mit dem neuen "Premiumwanderweg" "Felsenwald" ruhig auch mal was in Sachen Freischnitt tun können. Lemberg und Münchweiler sind ja aber nicht weit weg! 

Diese Aussicht von der Hohen List kenn ich jedoch noch nicht - wo genau findet man die denn? Ich kenn in der Ecke nur Eulen-, Krappen- und Christkindlfels als Aussichtspunkte. Und vielleicht noch die Horbach-Kanzel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## adandt (19. Dezember 2016)

Teufelstisch schrieb:


> wo genau findet man die denn?


Vom Wanderheim Richtung Eppenbrunn, links vom breiten Weg verläuft ein mittelbreiter Pfad.
Die Stelle dürfte nur ca. 100 bis 200 Meter vom Wanderheim entfernt sein.



Teufelstisch schrieb:


> Lemberg und Münchweiler sind ja aber nicht weit weg!


Ja, in der Gegend bin ich häufig, auch um Rodalben, Clausen und Dahn... bin noch auf Entdeckung  Hab leider 46 Jahre lang verpasst, in welcher wunderschönen Umgebung ich aufgewachsen bin.

Apropos Lemberg


----------



## Sascha_89 (19. Dezember 2016)




----------



## `Smubob´ (19. Dezember 2016)

@heat2k: schön! Von wann sind die Fotos? Erinnert mich dran, dass ich mal wieder zum Pimmel*- äh Ludwigsturm wollte 

*) mal im Sommer rauf gehen und den Schatten anschauen


----------



## Sascha_89 (19. Dezember 2016)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> @heat2k: schön! Von wann sind die Fotos? Erinnert mich dran, dass ich mal wieder zum Pimmel*- äh Ludwigsturm wollte
> 
> *) mal im Sommer rauf gehen und den Schatten anschauen



Okay, werde ich mal machen [emoji2]
Bilder sind von Samstag Vormittag.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Teufelstisch (20. Dezember 2016)

adandt schrieb:


> Vom Wanderheim Richtung Eppenbrunn, links vom breiten Weg verläuft ein mittelbreiter Pfad. Die Stelle dürfte nur ca. 100 bis 200 Meter vom Wanderheim entfernt sein.


Ah, dann kenn ich das zumindest vom Prinzip her doch; ich fahr wenn ich da oben bin in der Regel immer den Forstweg Richtung Hochstellerhof, deshalb lass ich den Pfad immer links liegen. 



> Hab leider 46 Jahre lang verpasst, in welcher wunderschönen Umgebung ich aufgewachsen bin.


Dürfte ca. 90 % der Südwestpfälzer allgemein genauso gehen; die haben schlicht keine Ahnung, was für eine einmalige Gegend wir hier direkt vor der Haustür haben... Die große Mehrheit hat heute halt keinen Bezug mehr zur Natur - und bewertet alles nur nach sozioökonomischen Kriterien; da sind Konsumtempel und "Arbeitsplätze" viel wichtiger...


----------



## Fibbs79 (20. Dezember 2016)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klickgrind32 (20. Dezember 2016)

Teufelstisch schrieb:


> Ah, dann kenn ich das zumindest vom Prinzip her doch; ich fahr wenn ich da oben bin in der Regel immer den Forstweg Richtung Hochstellerhof, deshalb lass ich den Pfad immer links liegen.



Von Hohe List dem grün-blauen Balken folgen... Kann ich vor allem im Hochsommer empfehlen, wenn die Grillen zirpen denkt man echt hinter dem nächsten Hügelchen liegt das Meer.

Rechts neben der Stelle mit dem liegenden Baum geht es in einen kleinen Trail (150m) zum grünen Kreuz... Parkplatz Eulenfelsen,... wird leicht übersehen.


----------



## Irie Guide (21. Dezember 2016)

Von Niederschlettenbach zur Wegelnburg und Burg Fleckenstein.


----------



## Fibbs79 (21. Dezember 2016)

Inspiriert durch @Radde sein neuestes Video, mal etwas in meiner alten geliebten Heimat rumgeradelt.
Eigentlich hatte ich gehofft über die Wolkendecke schauen zu können, dieser Wunsch wurde mir nicht erfüllt. Bin ich halt etwas im Nebel rumgestolpert:





Treppchen fahren:




Finde den Fehler:




Versuch Nummer 3 per 10sek. Selbstauslöser:




Hier hat es beim 2.Versuch (halbwegs) geklappt:




Da es so "brrrrrrr" war:




Musste etwas Warmes zum Essen her! Es gibt REIS (mit Fisch):




Wie sie sehen .....




Hier noch Versuch 1 & 2 von oben gezeigter Stelle:







Making of:


----------



## lomo (21. Dezember 2016)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Inspiriert durch @Radde sein neuestes Video, mal etwas in meiner alten geliebten Heimat rumgeradelt.
> Eigentlich hatte ich gehofft über die Wolkendecke schauen zu können, dieser Wunsch wurde mir nicht erfüllt. Bin ich halt etwas im Nebel rumgestolpert:
> 
> 
> ...



Tiptop!


----------



## KLEIN-Spartiat (24. Dezember 2016)

Des is mer noch nie ufgfalle, das mer des ü net nutze !

Wenn sich zwei Menschen voneinander verabschieden, fallen in der Regel für jedermann verständliche Worte wie Ciao oder Tschüß.

Das pfälzische "aller dann" mit diversen Zusätzen stößt in manchen Bundesländern bereits auf Abschreckung und Unverständnis. Warum aber sagen die pfälzer eigentlich nicht einfach nur Tschüß wie überall in Deutschland?
In der pfälzischen Sprache gibt es den Umlaut ü gar nicht!

Wie bitte? In der pfälzischen Sprache gibt es kein ü? Das kann doch gar nicht sein, es gibt doch fast unendlich viele Wörter, die ein ü enthalten, oder?

Fühlen wir der pfälzischen Sprache mal auf den Zahn, was den Buchstaben ü betrifft und wir werden sehen, dass der Pfälzer tatsächlich immer einen Weg findet, dem ü aus dem Weg zu gehen.

In der pfälzischen Sprache gibt es nämlich mehrere Phonetikregeln, die bestimmen, wie das geschriebene ü in der Sprache klingen muss.

Regel 1:
In vielen Fällen wird der Umlaut ü durch den in der pfälzischen Sprache ohnehin viel gebrauchten Vokal i ersetzt. Auch diese Regel ist in der Praxis schnell umsetzbar.
Hochdeutsch ü pfälzisch i :
drücken = drigge
Mücke = Migg
Brücke = Brigg
Schüssel = Schissel
Krüppel = Gribbel
Strümpfe = Strimbb
Hütte = Hidd

Regel 2:
Mit der zweiten Regel haben vor allem Menschen ohne Dialekt ihre Mühe. Hier wird der Umlaut ü nämlich durch eine Kombination zweier Buchstaben ersetzt. Man beginnt mit einem schrillen i, welches man schleifend in 
ein e rüberzieht.
Hochdeutsch ü pfälzisch ie :
müde = mied
Kühe = Kieh
süß = sieß
Füße = Fieß
gemütlich = gmiedlisch
kühlen = kiehle
Mühle = Miehl
Gefühl = Gfiehl
grün = grie

Regel 3:
Die schwierigste und selten gebrauchte Regel wandelt den Umlaut ü in die beiden Buchstaben e und r um. Nach Regel 3 ausgesprochene Wörter werden außerhalb der Pfalz nur noch in Einzelfällen verstanden.
Hochdeutsch ü pfälzisch er :
Schürze = Scherz
stürzen = sterze
Gürtel = Gerdel
Würmer = Wermer

Regel 4:
Ist auf ein Wort, welches ein ü enthält keine der Regeln 1-3 anwendbar, so wird das Wort durch ein neues ersetzt.
Pfälzisch-Lernende müssen hier ganz einfach Wörter pauken, genau so als würde man französisch oder spanisch lernen.
Hochdeutsch ü pfälzisch neues Wort :
Pfütze = Pitsch
Rücken = Buggel
Gülle = Puhl
Hühnchen = Hingel
Tschüß = aller dann


----------



## Radde (24. Dezember 2016)

atmospheric inversion



sunset






Schon ewig überlegt mal ein Filmprojekt im dunkeln zu starten, bisher hatte mir da jedoch die Hardware gefehlt, deshalb kann das video ein µ productplacement enthalten


----------



## Bjoern_U. (24. Dezember 2016)

Video der Woche !!!


----------



## Jesh (24. Dezember 2016)

Frohe Weihnachten an alle und Gottes Segen! Gruß Daniel


----------



## Joshua60 (25. Dezember 2016)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> Video der Woche !!!


Video des Jahres [emoji106][emoji41]

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Fibbs79 (25. Dezember 2016)

Truthahn-Verdauungstour gedreht:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## A7XFreak (26. Dezember 2016)

Nette Idee mit den Knicklichtern


----------



## Haardtrocker (27. Dezember 2016)

Bei diesen Bedingungen kann das Projekt "Gewichtsneutrale Weihnachten" gelingen und macht auch noch Laune.

Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk


----------



## AlexMC (27. Dezember 2016)

"Gewichtsneutrale Weihnachten" war auch meine Idee 

















für Mutige


----------



## Floppmann (28. Dezember 2016)

Kleine Tour heute gefahren und ein paar Bilder aus der Handyknipse mitgebracht ...


----------



## FR.Chicken (30. Dezember 2016)

*@Fibbs79 *
Auf deine Frage, hier  aus diesem Jahr 

Ottweiler
Sasbachwalden
Winterberg


----------



## AlexMC (31. Dezember 2016)

Jahresabschlußtour gestern 

































Über der Suppe:





Und in der Suppe:


----------



## adandt (31. Dezember 2016)

Heute ohne Rad unterwegs, ...zwischen Eichelsbacher Mühle und Windsberg.
Das sonst eher etwas langweilige Tal war heute frostig schön:


----------



## NewK (31. Dezember 2016)

Unser schäne, schäne Pälzer Wald...


----------



## nummer768 (31. Dezember 2016)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (31. Dezember 2016)

Zum Weinbiet by kelme_sis, auf Flickr




Die Gleisberge by kelme_sis, auf Flickr

Heute bei der Silvester-Tour. Ausblick vom Drachenfels Südfelsen.


----------



## luki:-) (31. Dezember 2016)

Gesendet von meinem SM-N910F mit Tapatalk
Orensfels [emoji5]
Schön. Man sah nur die Ü 500er .


----------



## Teufelstisch (1. Januar 2017)

adandt schrieb:


> Heute ohne Rad unterwegs, ...zwischen Eichelsbacher Mühle und Windsberg.
> Das sonst eher etwas langweilige Tal war heute frostig schön:



Ruhig ja, aber "langweilig"...? Auch einen Abstecher in die Hexenklamm gemacht?  Das Felsalbtal ist generell auch ne sehr schöne Strecke zum Radeln - mit durchaus Sehenswertem!


----------



## Fibbs79 (1. Januar 2017)

*Frohes neues Jahr @All 2017
*
Gestrige Abschiedstour des Jahres 2016: (Achtung Bilderflut)


----------



## samafa (1. Januar 2017)

@Teufelstisch 
Gefunden was Du gestern gesucht hast ???


----------



## Teufelstisch (1. Januar 2017)

samafa schrieb:


> @Teufelstisch
> Gefunden was Du gestern gesucht hast ???



Ich bin ja im Grunde schon das ganze Leben auf der Suche...  Aber die Sonne hatte ich immerhin ja dann doch nach einer Weile gefunden. 

Wo hast du mich dieses Mal erwischt...?  Grenzt ja so langsam schon an Stalking...!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haardtrocker (1. Januar 2017)

Pälzer Newwelflucht ...










Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk


----------



## <NoFear> (1. Januar 2017)

Frohes Neues!
Sehr geile Bilder zum Jahreswechsel. Weiter so !


----------



## lomo (1. Januar 2017)

Über den Wolken




Über den Wolken by *lomo*, auf Flickr

Die Kraft der Sonne




Die Kraft der Sonne by *lomo*, auf Flickr


----------



## scylla (2. Januar 2017)

Neujahr in der Pfalz war "cool" 






Leider war die frostige Pracht nur in der Früh so schön. Gut für alle, die Morgens nicht zu verkatert waren um es auf den Hügel zu schaffen (das waren nicht viele)


----------



## samafa (2. Januar 2017)

@Teufelstisch ,
Diesmal mit dem Rad. Du bist mir doch entgegen gekommen.
Vom Eschkopfturm kommend auf der Straße, auf der Höhe Ritterstein "Ruine Badisch Jagdhaus".
Warst so mit Suchen beschäftigt, da wollte ich nicht stören.


----------



## Teufelstisch (2. Januar 2017)

Ach, du warst das!  War doch vereinbart, dass du dich bei nächster Gelegenheit mal zu erkennen gibst. Da ich nur flüchtig gekuckt hab, erkenn' ich dich beim nächsten Mal sicher auch nicht wieder...

War in der Tat dort etwas "mittig" unterwegs. Links der Straße hatte ich kurz vorher was rascheln gehört und wollte mal kucken, ob ich das Getier vielleicht noch sehe...


----------



## Floppmann (2. Januar 2017)

Neujahr !


----------



## Irie Guide (4. Januar 2017)




----------



## A7XFreak (4. Januar 2017)

Shitstorm wieder aufwärmen? 
Ordentliches Tempo


----------



## NewK (5. Januar 2017)

Aufnahme ist fast ein Jahr alt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (5. Januar 2017)

Ich hab es auch endlich geschafft Schnee unter die Stollen zu bekommen 









Erste Spuren gelegt 




So sieht die Sache auf dem Rückweg aus:





Sch(n)ee, wenn auch _leicht_ anstrengend wars!!!

Jetzt fehlt nur noch ein Overnighter mit Schnee .....


----------



## scylla (5. Januar 2017)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Ich hab es auch endlich geschafft Schnee unter die Stollen zu bekommen




Gib's zu, da hast du doch mit Photoshop den Schnee so glatt gemacht und deine Fußspuren rausretuschiert!


----------



## Fibbs79 (5. Januar 2017)

Psssssst


----------



## Schuffa87 (5. Januar 2017)

Ich war heute auch unterwegs 


























Wer kennt die Stellen? 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## matou (5. Januar 2017)

Bei dem herrlichen Wetter auch mal wieder in der Pfalz gewesen...


----------



## Radde (5. Januar 2017)

winter at neuscharfeneck 



sun &amp; snow 



sunset behind snow clouds


----------



## cookeez (6. Januar 2017)

Eine schöne Feierabend Runde. 
Bild von the-lenny


----------



## Joshua60 (6. Januar 2017)

Da habe ich ja echt was verpasst!

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Irie Guide (6. Januar 2017)

Outtakes Pt. 2
Diesmal vom legendären Emil-Ohler-Pfad .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedbullit (6. Januar 2017)

hat sich erledgt


----------



## Kelme (6. Januar 2017)

Speedbullit schrieb:


> Da stand eben noch: "ist das der blaue Punkt Richtung Lamprecht"


In Lambrecht wohnen zwar einige Ohlers, aber der Emil-Ohler-Pfad hat nichts mit der Tuchmacherstadt zu tun.


----------



## saturno (6. Januar 2017)

*Lage: * Am Pfad am Südwesthang der Platte. Zwschen Sternberg und Platte. 
Im Jahre 1910 baute die Ortsgruppe Neustadt des Pfälzerwald-Vereins, sieben Jahre nach ihrer Gründung am Hellerplatz an Stelle einer früheren Holzhütte eine feste Sandsteinhütte. Kaum zwölf Jahre später wurde an die Steinhütte noch ein großes unterkellertes Steinhaus aus Butsandsteinen angeaut. Nun glaubte man, ein Haus geschaffen zu haben, das auf die Dauer allen Anforderungengenügen würde. Aber immer mehr Wanderer benützten den Wanderstützpunkt, immer größer wurde die Zahl derjenigen, die in dieser gastlichen Stätte Einkehr hielten. So kamm es, dass man im Jahr 1932 das Hellerhaus um einen dritten Anbau vergrößerte. In dankenswerter Weise hatten sich viele Mitglieder opfewillig und ehrenamtlich am Bau beteiligt. Schwache Worte des Dankes an die Helfer bei der Einweihung konten kaum genügen. Aber in der langen Zeit des Bestehens des Hauses konnten die Spender, Wohltäter und Betreuer immer wieder den Dank in den Augen der Wanderfreunde lesen, denen das Haus nach anstrengender Wanderung oder bei Ungunst der Witterung  oder als Stützpunkt im Verlaufe einer größeren Wanderung Unterkunft geboten hat.. Dank konnten sie auch von den gebräunten Wangen anderer lesen, die hier einige Zeit gelöst vom Drängen der geschäftigen Welt, im Erleben der Natur, Ruhe und Frieden gefunden haben. 
Drei Pfade, die von der Ortsgruppe Neustadt des PWV angelegt wurden, führten zum 478 m hoch gelegenen Hellerplatzhaus. Der Lieselottesteig von der Kleinen Ebene über die Platte, der Langenpfad aus der Richtung Lambrecht und der Teufelskehlpfad aus der Richtung Finstertal und Teufelskehl. 
Im Jahr 1928 wurde vom Kaltenbrunnertal her ein neuer direkter Weg zum Hellerplatz gebaut. Maßgeblich an der Errichtung des Hauses und auch am Bau des dieses Pfades war der verdienstvolle Wanderfreund und Gründungsmitglied des PWV, Emil Ohler, Neustadt (3.6.1877 bis 21.2.1959) beteiligt. Er konnte viele Mitglieder für das Wagnis gewinnen. Die werbende Kraft seiner Ideen, verbunden mit seiner Ausdauer, halfen ihm dabei. Einmalige Verdienste hat er sich um den Pfälzerwald-Verein und um die Wandersache erworben. Über ein halbes Jahrhundert gab Emil Ohler dem Verein mit seinen Plänen und Ideen immer wieder neue Impulse und neuen Auftrieb. Sein Wirken und Schaffen fand in vielen Ehrungen und Auszeichnungen Aerkennung. 
Zu seinen Ehren ließ der Pfälzerwald-Verein den Ritterstein setzen. Der Pfad wurde am 26.6.1960 feierlich "Emil-Ohler-Pfad" getauft.


----------



## Irie Guide (7. Januar 2017)

Outtakes Pt. 3


----------



## Kelme (7. Januar 2017)

Snownightride über den Mollenkopf




Snow-Nightride by kelme_sis, auf Flickr


----------



## stuhli (8. Januar 2017)

Gestern auf dem Weg zum Weissen Stein....trotz wenig Training geschafft. 
Runterzu den Arsch (Hände und Füße) abgefroren.
Bin nix mehr gewohnt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 48198 (8. Januar 2017)

Kalmit. Immer wieder ein Erlebnis


----------



## sp00n82 (8. Januar 2017)

stuhli schrieb:


> Gestern auf dem Weg zum Weissen Stein....trotz wenig Training geschafft.
> Runterzu den Arsch (Hände und Füße) abgefroren.
> Bin nix mehr gewohnt.


Na, gestern hatten wir aber auch so -7 bis -8° da oben. Da darf man schon mal frieren. Heute wars ja fast warm mit nur noch -3.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (8. Januar 2017)

irgendwie habe ich an dem genialen Winter Wochenende viel zu wenig Bilder gemacht.... aber fahren hat einfach mehr Spaß gemacht 




@rmfausi hatte Spaß


----------



## Bjoern_U. (8. Januar 2017)

Kelme schrieb:


> Snownightride über den Mollenkopf
> 
> 
> 
> ...


und das Ziel war ein weiteres geniales Oischerre


----------



## Fibbs79 (9. Januar 2017)

Nochmal in meiner alten  Heimat unterwegs gewesen


----------



## madmike85 (9. Januar 2017)

Immer wieder schöne Bilder 

Und viele Grüße an Herr S aus A


----------



## Schuffa87 (9. Januar 2017)

madmike85 schrieb:


> Immer wieder schöne Bilder
> 
> Und viele Grüße an Herr S aus A


Jo hopp zurück 

War eine schöne Tour. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Jesh (9. Januar 2017)

@Fibbs79 

sag mal fibbs, fotografierst du im Manuellen oder Automatischen  Modus?


----------



## Fibbs79 (9. Januar 2017)

Jesh schrieb:


> @Fibbs79
> 
> sag mal fibbs, fotografierst du im Manuellen oder Automatischen  Modus?



mal so mal so. Gestern alles per Automodus.


----------



## Jesh (9. Januar 2017)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> mal so mal so. Gestern alles per Automodus.


Un wie kommst du mit deiner Kompakten mit der Bedienung und ohne Sucher klar? Bin grad am überlegen mir ne spiegellose zuzulegen. Deine Kompakte ist Top aber mich stören Bedienbarkeit, sprich keine Rädchen für Blende, Zeit etc. und das die keinen Sucher hat. Mich würde mal deine Meinung dazu interessieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (9. Januar 2017)

Die hat Rädchen und nen Sucher 
https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/f/fa/Sony_RX100_III_Physical_Features.jpg


----------



## Jesh (9. Januar 2017)

najaaaa... nich wirklich oder? Wie lange brauchste denn um Manuell was einzustellen?


----------



## Fibbs79 (9. Januar 2017)

Jesh schrieb:


> najaaaa... nich wirklich oder? Wie lange brauchste denn um Manuell was einzustellen?



Außer Blende und Zeit stell ich fast nie etwas ein. Geht relativ schnell.... 

Und jetzt weiter mit Bildern :


----------



## Fibbs79 (10. Januar 2017)

Schei$$e war des Sch(n)ee 













Nach 12km war ich platt


----------



## EricBa (11. Januar 2017)

Einfach geil, dieses goldene Gras (auch ohne Schnee)


----------



## madmike85 (11. Januar 2017)

Auch ich war endlich mal wieder fahren


----------



## Bjoern_U. (11. Januar 2017)

Jesh schrieb:


> Un wie kommst du mit deiner Kompakten mit der Bedienung und ohne Sucher klar? Bin grad am überlegen mir ne spiegellose zuzulegen. Deine Kompakte ist Top aber mich stören Bedienbarkeit, sprich keine Rädchen für Blende, Zeit etc. und das die keinen Sucher hat. Mich würde mal deine Meinung dazu interessieren.


Ich hab ne Spiegellose Sony A-6000 mir als Alternative zur dicken Spiegelreflex gekauft. Insbesondere weil leichter und kleiner. Aber.... wenn man gute Objektive haben will wird es auch hier teuer (Zooms) oder man muss bei bezahlbaren Festbrennweiten den Kompromiss bei Flexibilität eingehen.
Aber bei 24MP kann man auch mal großzügig ausschneiden


----------



## =.cf.= marduk (11. Januar 2017)

madmike85 schrieb:


> Auch ich war endlich mal wieder fahren


Das Rad hab ich doch heut gesehen


----------



## madmike85 (11. Januar 2017)

=.cf.= marduk schrieb:


> Das Rad hab ich doch heut gesehen


Ja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klatta (12. Januar 2017)

Mal etwas nördlicher zw. Altleiningen und Hönigen


----------



## AlexMC (13. Januar 2017)

Auch noch eine Schneetour:





ganz alleine da oben


----------



## 3 Steps Ahead (14. Januar 2017)

Neon meets snow white


----------



## shield (15. Januar 2017)

Habe hier noch nie was gepostet, aber schon öfters im Pfälzerwald unterwegs gewesen.

Von heute um St. Martin:


----------



## NewK (15. Januar 2017)

Orr, da war ja voll die Specialized-Fraktion am Start


----------



## schweigi (16. Januar 2017)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (16. Januar 2017)

Etwas Sonnenschein getankt:


----------



## Laerry (16. Januar 2017)

Die Schafe...in der Nähe von welchem Ort standen die?


----------



## Fibbs79 (16. Januar 2017)

Laerry schrieb:


> Die Schafe...in der Nähe von welchem Ort standen die?



Zwischen Hauenstein und Lug...


----------



## adandt (16. Januar 2017)

Wo liegt denn Hauenstein?
...ach ich Dussel, du männsch Hääschde


----------



## Fibbs79 (16. Januar 2017)

Genau shoecity


----------



## Schuffa87 (17. Januar 2017)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Genau shoecity


Do wus die viele Schlabbe (und Touris) gäbt.


----------



## Thebike69 (17. Januar 2017)

Ringelsberghütte


----------



## saturno (17. Januar 2017)

Schuffa87 schrieb:


> Do wus die viele Schlabbe (und Touris) gäbt.



wo im sommer jeder sonntag verkaufsoffen ist, weil "traditionelles schuhhandwerk" (made in vietnam) und sämtliche parkflächen zugestellt sind


----------



## Fibbs79 (18. Januar 2017)

Heute hat es (mal wieder) 3 Anläufe gebraucht mit dem 10sek. Selbstauslöser ............ bis ich aufgegeben habe 

Versuch Nummero 1: 




Versuch Nummero 2: (Fuß unten) 




Versuch Nummero 3: (zu langsam) 




Spaltenbiken:




on the TOP 




gleiche Stelle noch einmal:


----------



## Fibbs79 (19. Januar 2017)

Bei dem Wetter kann man doch gar nicht daheim bleiben ....

















.... trotzdem hab ich nur *ein* älteres Ehepaar getroffen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (19. Januar 2017)




----------



## Waldfabi (20. Januar 2017)

@Fibbs79 : FdT und die Radde hat das Video der Woche...
Da geht was in der Pfalz.

Herzlichen Glückwunsch euch beiden!


----------



## Jesh (20. Januar 2017)




----------



## Sascha_89 (20. Januar 2017)

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Jesh (20. Januar 2017)




----------



## schweigi (21. Januar 2017)

langsam lichtet sich der Schnee


----------



## Irie Guide (21. Januar 2017)

Da ich immer noch nicht radln darf, heute mal wieder zu Fuß unterwegs gewesen .


----------



## Schuffa87 (21. Januar 2017)

Jph. Beschde  <3 komme da viel zu selten hin. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thebike69 (22. Januar 2017)

Klausentalhütte- Hohe Loog - Zeter Berghaus - Kettenabriss Klausentalhütte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schuffa87 (22. Januar 2017)

War mit @3-steps-ahead unterwegs





















Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## lomo (22. Januar 2017)

Junge Burschen auf dem E-Beik?


----------



## Schuffa87 (22. Januar 2017)

lomo schrieb:


> Junge Burschen auf dem E-Beik?


Pedelec
Awwa nur äner vun zwä.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## saturno (22. Januar 2017)

lomo schrieb:


> Junge Burschen auf dem E-Beik?



schweres geläuf, da brauchd mer unnerstüzung


----------



## Schuffa87 (22. Januar 2017)

saturno schrieb:


> schweres geläuf, da brauchd mer unnerstüzung


Näää, war nur bissl glatt. Schwer war nur mei Rucksack mit gefühlt 6 kg Kläder drin


----------



## lomo (22. Januar 2017)

saturno schrieb:


> schweres geläuf, da brauchd mer unnerstüzung



Ja, ja, früher ... da mussten wir noch ohne Unterstützung die Berge hochtreten ... und mit ohne Schaltung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (22. Januar 2017)

Schuffa87 schrieb:


> Näää, war nur bissl glatt. Schwer war nur mei Rucksack mit gefühlt 6 kg Kläder drin



+ Affensteak


----------



## lomo (22. Januar 2017)

Neulich am Woogbach




Kurven by *lomo*, auf Flickr


----------



## Fibbs79 (22. Januar 2017)

brrrrrr bei den Temperaturen


----------



## Schuffa87 (22. Januar 2017)

lomo schrieb:


> Ja, ja, früher ... da mussten wir noch ohne Unterstützung die Berge hochtreten ... und mit ohne Schaltung


Mit Schutzblech, Ständer, Gepäckträger und NabenreinigungsdingsbumsNamefälltmirnichtein 



Fibbs79 schrieb:


> + Affensteak



Sowie es gude Gel ausm DM  Gäbt kurzzeitig ä Schuss wie vum Aff gebisse. Habs awwa nid gebraucht, Akku war noch voll


----------



## 3 Steps Ahead (22. Januar 2017)

Schuffa87 schrieb:


> Sowie es gude Gel ausm DM  Gäbt kurzzeitig ä Schuss wie vum Aff gebisse. Habs awwa nid gebraucht, Akku war noch voll


Jo jo jo, Akku voll, ich hab dir alles abverlangt! 
So, und jetzt ruhig. Promi Shopping Queen kommt!


----------



## Schuffa87 (23. Januar 2017)

3 Steps Ahead schrieb:


> Jo jo jo, Akku voll, ich hab dir alles abverlangt!
> So, und jetzt ruhig. Promi Shopping Queen kommt!


Verzehl ma nix Bursch. Ausm letschde Loch hasch gepiffe!


----------



## adandt (23. Januar 2017)

Gestern von Pirmasens zum Merzalber Schloss:


----------



## Thebike69 (23. Januar 2017)

adandt schrieb:


> Gestern von Pirmasens zum Meralber Schloss:
> Anhang anzeigen 567686
> Anhang anzeigen 567701Anhang anzeigen 567699



Kurze Hose, Geiler Typ


----------



## Pfalz-freeride (23. Januar 2017)

Da die Weinbiet Webcam leider immer noch down ist hier mal ne notdürftige Privatalternative von den Pfälzer Kletterern. 
Runterscrollen, die 4. Überschrift heißt "Wetter" und zeigt ne Bilderfolge des Himmels über Wernersberg in den letzten 60 min.

http://www.pfaelzer-kletterer.de/

Liegt zwar nicht so hoch wie die Weinbietcam, aber manchmal reichts, um einen Blick über die Suppe zu werfen.
(z.B wenn man wie jetzt in Karlsruhe im Nebel hockt)


----------



## adandt (23. Januar 2017)

Thebike69 schrieb:


> Geiler Typ


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## madmike85 (25. Januar 2017)

Arschkalt draußen 

 ￼￼


----------



## Thebike69 (25. Januar 2017)

madmike85 schrieb:


> Arschkalt draußen Anhang anzeigen 568575 ￼￼



Pussy


----------



## madmike85 (25. Januar 2017)

Thebike69 schrieb:


> Pussy


Ich weiß, ich weiß....


----------



## schweigi (26. Januar 2017)

madmike85 schrieb:


> Arschkalt draußen Anhang anzeigen 568575 ￼￼


jo fand ich auch!


----------



## Fibbs79 (26. Januar 2017)

Danke an @Radde für den Tipp 

Man erzählt es sei im Süden wärmer 
.... und was mir noch wichtiger war: es gibt weniger Eis auf den Trails  

Napoleon sein Felsen:




Eybergturm 



Fotopausen finde ich immer gut (wenn ich nach Sauerstoff hecheln muss) 




Hier noch einmal Sauerstoffmangel ausgeglichen, bevor die letzte geniale Abfahrt folgte


----------



## Sascha_89 (27. Januar 2017)




----------



## NewK (27. Januar 2017)

Hahaha, das Netz bekommen sie wohl nie mehr aus dem Baum raus 
Naja, is´ ja bald wieder "weg"...


----------



## madmike85 (28. Januar 2017)

Sonne, Eis und Schnee..... 
Äfach schee


----------



## 3 Steps Ahead (28. Januar 2017)

Schwierig schwierig die Panorama Bilder so ganz ohne Panorama


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (28. Januar 2017)

Dafür ist das Rad 3,20 Meter lang und hat Winkel, die erst 2021 modern werden


----------



## HansDampf89 (28. Januar 2017)

Das ist ein Reign, das ist so lang und flach


----------



## saturno (28. Januar 2017)

HansDampf89 schrieb:


> Das ist ein Reign, das ist so lang und flach



Quark mit handkees, des hod die biche gmachd nochem drob


----------



## madmike85 (28. Januar 2017)

Sieht in der Tat etwas komisch aus, ist aber einfach ein Handypic. Ganz ohne Panorama. Ich habe gerade mal im Archiv gestöbert, sieht von hinten geknipst immer so lang aus 

Aber ja, auch generell sollte ich vielleicht mal ein Foto in den Rucksack packen statt mit Smartfön zu knipsen


Edit: von hinten geknipst und von der Seite


----------



## Kelme (29. Januar 2017)

Der gräfliche Rehbock by kelme_sis, auf Flickr


----------



## A7XFreak (29. Januar 2017)

Ich glaub ich hab noch nie so krass zugefrorene Bäche gesehen. Wird Zeit für Frühling


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Netze (29. Januar 2017)

War das zwischen Kaltenbrunner Hütte und Neustadt?


----------



## A7XFreak (29. Januar 2017)

Ne aber der Bach ist auch zu [emoji1] 
Benjental heißt das glaub ich.


----------



## Netze (29. Januar 2017)

Ach so, auf den ersten Blick dachte ich......sieht ja aus, wie heute vormittag


----------



## NewK (29. Januar 2017)

Vorhin:


----------



## trail_desire (30. Januar 2017)

Vunn leddschder Woch....



s`Drebbele



A scheene Aussichd


 Vunn do driwwe kumma mer her....


Ei gugg, die vunn Kalsruh driwwe warn a do...,


Immer riwwa un niwwa iwwer di Brigg...



Schee wars.... 



Und jetzt entschuldige ich mich für mein Pfälzisch und bitte um Korrektur in der richtigen Scheibweise


----------



## Thebike69 (30. Januar 2017)

Bei dir hälft kä koregdur mä


----------



## Fibbs79 (30. Januar 2017)

schwierige Bedingungen heute um ein Bike zu Testen:

















Schöne Runde war es trotzdem. Morgen noch eine Testfahrt bevor es wieder zurück zu @Waldfabi  geht 

Insider: in den Vogesen wäre sicher weniger Eis gelegen   Vielen Dank noch einmal


----------



## 3 Steps Ahead (30. Januar 2017)

Yes Baby, sau schänes Rad!


----------



## DAKAY (30. Januar 2017)

Bestes Wetter am Samstag.






#kaltwarstrotzdem
#sunnysideoflife
#Hashtags


----------



## matou (30. Januar 2017)

Ja, sehr geil war es am Samstag!

...kein Vergleich zu heute...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schuffa87 (30. Januar 2017)

Hoffentlich bin ich bis zum WE wieder fit 
Hab Entzug. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Jesh (31. Januar 2017)

matou schrieb:


> Ja, sehr geil war es am Samstag!
> 
> ...kein Vergleich zu heute...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 570132


 

Wie haste den den abgeschnittenen Kontrast vom Himmel hinbekommen?


----------



## Jesh (31. Januar 2017)

*denn


----------



## matou (31. Januar 2017)

Was meinst du denn genau?

Ich habe eigentlich nur schnell ein bisschen an Lichtern, Tiefen und Belichtung gedreht und über den Himmel einen Verlaufsfilter mit mehr Mittelton-Kontrasten und runter gezogenen Lichtern gelegt.

Das ist das Original direkt aus dem Handy:


----------



## Jesh (31. Januar 2017)

matou schrieb:


> Was meinst du denn genau?
> 
> Ich habe eigentlich nur schnell ein bisschen an Lichtern, Tiefen und Belichtung gedreht und über den Himmel einen Verlaufsfilter mit mehr Mittelton-Kontrasten und runter gezogenen Lichtern gelegt.
> 
> Das ist das Original direkt aus dem Handy:Anhang anzeigen 570318


 Ja das meinte ich.. ob du nen Verlaufsfilter oder ähnliches benutzt hast.. der schneidet ziemlich hart ab. Gibt bestimmt auch einen mit weichem Übergang.


----------



## Fibbs79 (31. Januar 2017)

Abschlußtestfahrt:













Schade, hätte es gerne noch länger behalten 

Kurzes Fazit zum Conway MT927+:

_Das Bike fährt sich echt TOP
Es ist sehr wendig und hat immer ausreichend Grip. Auch der Komfort mit den 2,8er breiten Reifen ist okay.
Laufruhe, und wie es sich mit Durchschlägen verhält konnte *ich* bei den aktuellen Bedingungen leider nicht testen.
Bergauf fährt sich das Bike mit 140er Gabel auch sehr gut, das Vorderrad geht erst sehr spät vorne hoch. 
Die Gabel bügelt alles weg (bin ich ja nicht mehr gewohnt) _


----------



## Fibbs79 (8. Februar 2017)

Etwas in Neustadt unterwegs gewesen




Rest in meinem Album...


----------



## Bjoern_U. (8. Februar 2017)

@Fibbs79  so schlimm ist das Wetter auch nicht


----------



## franticz (9. Februar 2017)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Abschlußtestfahrt:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das macht mich einfach schwach das bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (9. Februar 2017)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> @Fibbs79  so schlimm ist das Wetter auch nicht



heute war es dafür noch etwas besser 

Gestern in der Gegend um Neustadt unterwegs gewesen:




Wolfsburg:




Sonne kam auch mal zum Vorschein:




Pfalzbiker 




immer noch kein Sommer 




Eckkopfhütte unter der Woche leider geschlossen, also gab es nur ein Affensteak on the top:




Stabenbergtürmchen:





Heute etwas südlicher - in der Dahner Gegend unterwegs gewesen




bei den Serpentinen: meiner Meinung nach ganz WICHTIG:




meine neue Overnighterbehausung schon einmal getestet ....







Aweng schebb




Schöne Wabengebilde on the Pälzer Rocks:





.... und wo fahr ich morgen hin


----------



## Jesh (14. Februar 2017)

Landau heute morgen


----------



## hossianajoe (14. Februar 2017)

Man habt Ihr Zeit ! Bin ja richtig neidisch !


----------



## Schuffa87 (14. Februar 2017)

War am WE auch mit dem alten Mann und dem (fast) Kahlkopf unterwegs.





















Die Drei ausm Dorf.





Das kann er faschd besser wie Rad fahre! 

@3 Steps Ahead


----------



## hossianajoe (14. Februar 2017)

Welcher alte Mann ? Na,danke !
Ab wann beginnt eigentlich alt ?


----------



## herbert2010 (14. Februar 2017)

hossianajoe schrieb:


> Welcher alte Mann ? Na,danke !
> Ab wann beginnt eigentlich alt ?


25


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hossianajoe (14. Februar 2017)

Alder,Alder !


----------



## DAKAY (14. Februar 2017)

hossianajoe schrieb:


> Welcher alte Mann ? Na,danke !
> Ab wann beginnt eigentlich alt ?



Ab dann wend n Elektrofahrrad brauchst 

#soaltwiemansichfühlt
#wiealtwennmannixmehrfühlt?
#spierschdnochwas?


----------



## Schuffa87 (14. Februar 2017)

Er hot sich extra carbon gekäft weil er nimmi so fit isch.


----------



## DAKAY (14. Februar 2017)

Is jo jetzt a schunn üwwer 25.

#sayno2carbon
#steelisreal


----------



## hossianajoe (14. Februar 2017)

Da fühl ich mich doch gleich unter Freunden !


----------



## hossianajoe (14. Februar 2017)

Da fühlt Mann sich doch gleich unter Freunden !


----------



## saturno (15. Februar 2017)

Schuffa87 schrieb:


> Er hot sich extra carbon gekäft weil er nimmi so fit isch.



hoschd kä kondition, kaff der hald carbon


----------



## 3 Steps Ahead (15. Februar 2017)

Schuffa87 schrieb:


> Er hot sich extra carbon gekäft weil er nimmi so fit isch.


Noch nie war....

Dafür ratatatatats runter umso besser


----------



## saturno (15. Februar 2017)

3 Steps Ahead schrieb:


> Noch nie war....
> 
> Dafür ratatatatats runter umso besser



liegt wohl an der brill, sieht nidiwwer waser fahre dud


----------



## Schuffa87 (15. Februar 2017)

saturno schrieb:


> liegt wohl an der brill, sieht nidiwwer waser fahre dud


Macht nix. Er fahrt äfach driwwa un merkts nid.
@3 Steps Ahead mir ergänzen uns gut. Ich wart owwe bis er kummt un er wart unne bis ich kumm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hossianajoe (16. Februar 2017)

Ich hab Euch auch lieb !


----------



## NewK (16. Februar 2017)

So, genug geschwafelt, jetzt gibt´s Bilder von heute Morgen:


----------



## Radler-01 (16. Februar 2017)

Edit sagt: nach der Korrektur des voran gegangenen Beitrages von NewK macht mein Beitrag keinen Sinn mehr. Recht hast sie...


mit Kleinbild-Kamera fotografiert ? 


(ach nee - das ist ja schon zu lange her...)


----------



## NewK (16. Februar 2017)

radler-01 schrieb:


> mit Kleinbild-Kamera fotografiert ?
> 
> 
> (ach nee - das ist ja schon zu lange her...)


Wegen der Datei-Größe? 
Hab´s angepasst...


----------



## Laerry (16. Februar 2017)

Uah nice, ich stand heut Morgen beim Sonnenaufgang im Wingert und hatte leider keine gescheite Kamera parat


----------



## NewK (17. Februar 2017)

Ich hab´ auch keine gescheite Kamera... aber ein Smartphone


----------



## Thebike69 (17. Februar 2017)

Start


----------



## flechte (17. Februar 2017)

Schön! Aber, wie meiner, nicht isoliert. Könnte kalt werden


----------



## Thebike69 (17. Februar 2017)

flechte schrieb:


> Schön! Aber, wie meiner, nicht isoliert. Könnte kalt werden



1.) Warm trinken 


 
2.) gut essen 


 
3.) Daunenschlafsack


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klaus1 (19. Februar 2017)

Thebike69 schrieb:


> Start
> Anhang anzeigen 575689


Welcher Bus ist das?


----------



## Thebike69 (19. Februar 2017)

klaus1 schrieb:


> Welcher Bus ist das?


Bus????
Das ist nur ein Mercedes Citan alias Kangoo.


----------



## Schuffa87 (19. Februar 2017)

War auch mal wieder unterwegs. Wetter um 13.00 Uhr war ein Traum. Danach wurde es aber wieder ein wenig frisch. 






Treppen bei der Burgruine Scharfenberg





Warum steht da ein Gerüst? Hmmm





Pause auf der Madenburg





Rehbergturm [emoji173] 





Für die Hater. Grund zum haten. 





Vom Förlenberg bzw Engel's Landing oder Sleevogtfelsen hab ich kein Bild.


----------



## klaus1 (19. Februar 2017)

Thebike69 schrieb:


> Bus????
> Das ist nur ein Mercedes Citan alias Kangoo.


Oh ich dachte das wär ein Japanischer Bully.
Allerdings Ache auf mein Haupt, ich fahr einen Peugeot Partner das darf man auch keinem erzählen, erkenn quasi das eigene Auto nicht.


----------



## DAKAY (19. Februar 2017)

Hä, der Peugeot is doch n Berlingo, oder n Opel?

#keinplan


----------



## Thebike69 (19. Februar 2017)

Hochdachkombis nennt man die auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hossianajoe (20. Februar 2017)

Wie sieht der Trail zum Rehbergturm aus , haben die wieder aufgeräumt ?


----------



## Schuffa87 (20. Februar 2017)

hossianajoe schrieb:


> Wie sieht der Trail zum Rehbergturm aus , haben die wieder aufgeräumt ?


Der Trail war frei. Bin von ganz unten den Trail zum ersten breiten Forstweg und dann weiter hoch zur Y-Gabelung. Links weiter zur Quelle und von dort hoch zum Turm. Runter dann am der Quelle vorbei, Y-Gabelung den Trail mit den 2 oder 3 Spitzkehren runter bis zum Parkplatz. War alles Top fahrbar.


----------



## DAKAY (20. Februar 2017)

Schlechte Handybilder, ich zeig sie aber trotzdem, weile so Spass gemacht hat.




kurz vorm Plattfus 





#unddannklongpffft
#spassüberbildqualität


----------



## hossianajoe (21. Februar 2017)

Fahrst Du noch mit Schlauch im Reifen ,oder Tubless !


----------



## DAKAY (21. Februar 2017)

hossianajoe schrieb:


> Fahrst Du noch mit Schlauch im Reifen ,oder Tubless !



Rate mal 

#alteschuhle


----------



## fitze (21. Februar 2017)

Thebike69 schrieb:


> 1.) Warm trinken
> Anhang anzeigen 575774
> 2.) gut essen
> Anhang anzeigen 575775
> 3.) Daunenschlafsack


Oh, Weinstube Brand... Lecker!


----------



## `Smubob´ (21. Februar 2017)

DAKAY schrieb:


> Schlechte Handybilder, ich zeig sie aber trotzdem, weile so Spass gemacht hat
> ...
> kurz vorm Plattfus


Sieht man da nur den Trail nicht oder ist das "Freeride"? 



DAKAY schrieb:


> Rate mal
> 
> #alteschuhle


Selwer Schuld!  Ich fahr sowohl Schlauch als auch Tubeless - gleichzeitig! Rocketscience


----------



## DAKAY (21. Februar 2017)

Ich seh n Trail, jaja tubeless mit Schlauch hab ich auch sogar ohne Milch. 

#tubelesslos
#freeridaintdead
#trailseverywhere
#pfälzerwaldwunderland


----------



## Schuffa87 (21. Februar 2017)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Sieht man da nur den Trail nicht oder ist das "Freeride"?
> 
> Selwer Schuld!  Ich fahr sowohl Schlauch als auch Tubeless - gleichzeitig! Rocketscience


Neimodische Procorefärz?


----------



## `Smubob´ (21. Februar 2017)

Schuffa87 schrieb:


> Neimodische Procorefärz?


Is doch mittlerweile schon än alde Hut. Un der fahrt guuut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schuffa87 (21. Februar 2017)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Is doch mittlerweile schon än alde Hut. Un der fahrt guuut


De Hut odda de Forz?


----------



## DAKAY (21. Februar 2017)

Verbindet die Nachteile beider Systeme, hohes Gewicht und umständliches Reifenwechseln


----------



## sp00n82 (21. Februar 2017)

DAKAY schrieb:


> Verbindet die Nachteile beider Systeme, hohes Gewicht und umständliches Reifenwechseln


Dafür lacht man dann nur noch über solche Steinfelder.


----------



## DAKAY (21. Februar 2017)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Dafür lacht man dann nur noch über solche Steinfelder.


Ich spring beim nächsten mal einfach drüber

#tublesischonok
#procoreäh
#imjustkidding
#donttakemeserious
#dasmitdemdrüberspringenmeinichaberschonernst


----------



## `Smubob´ (21. Februar 2017)

Schuffa87 schrieb:


> De Hut odda de Forz?


De Forz. Also der, der zwische dem naimodische Cores un äm Mandl schdeggd 



DAKAY schrieb:


> Verbindet die Nachteile beider Systeme, hohes Gewicht und umständliches Reifenwechseln


Da spricht der, der das Ganze offensichtlich noch nicht in der Hand hatte  Ich wechsel bei mir den Reifen genau so schnell wie mit Schlauch, inkl. Milch umschütten etc.  Deshalb bin ich froh, dass ich keinen Park-LRS mehr habe -> mit Procore überflüssig, einfach schnell Reifen wechseln.
Das Gewicht ist effektiv nicht höher als mit Schlauch, da man die Milch nicht voll mitrechnen kann (wird ja nicht mitbeschleunigt und auch nicht komplett mitgefedert), Core + Schlauch wiegt 150g in 26". Und was die Reifen mit diesem Setup zu leisten imstande sind, ist das Gewicht absolut wert 

Irgendwie sollten wir das mal in die Schlachtplatte verlegen, hier geht's ja um Bildscher... 

Letzte Woche, Sonne versinkt zwischen Hämmelberg und vorderem Föhrlenberg (Neukastel):


----------



## cougar1982 (21. Februar 2017)

Habe die Woche mal einen Ausflug zum Eckkopf gemacht. 





Guter Kocher, schlechtes Essen.


----------



## Radler-01 (22. Februar 2017)

matou schrieb:


> Schick wars heute an der Kalmit.
> Wo habt ihr gestanden & fotografiert?
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 467472
> ...




Gibt es für Samstag schon Insider-Info´s zur den WP RALLYE SÜW ? (WP 1 Fischlingen, WP 2 Kalmit, WP 3 ???)


----------



## Schuffa87 (22. Februar 2017)

Man könnte den Thread nutzen um sich zu verabreden.


----------



## S1Fahrer (22. Februar 2017)

Schuffa87 schrieb:


> Man könnte den Thread nutzen um sich zu verabreden.



 Warum ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## A7XFreak (22. Februar 2017)

Prinzipiell ne gute Idee aber vielleicht doch eher in nem neuen Fred


----------



## 3 Steps Ahead (22. Februar 2017)

Es gibt schon Fred's für lokale Bike Treffs. Außer dem Speyrer ist mir keiner bekannt der funktioniert. Das wird auch seine Gründe haben. 
Belassen wir doch den Bilder Fred für Bilder


----------



## Irie Guide (23. Februar 2017)

cougar1982 schrieb:


> Guter Kocher, schlechtes Essen.


Ist das der Solo Stove?


----------



## delphi1507 (23. Februar 2017)

Nein, Google bikdersuche hilft, dürfte ein China Clone sein.


----------



## Thebike69 (23. Februar 2017)

Schuffa87 schrieb:


> Man könnte den Thread nutzen um sich zu verabreden.



Und einen neuen schon eröffnet??


----------



## cougar1982 (23. Februar 2017)

Irie Guide schrieb:


> Ist das der Solo Stove?


ist der hier http://www.ebay.de/itm/Holz-Vergase...al-Notkocher-Wood-Gas-Stove-Neu-/262793532687
gekommen ist er aber ohne die klappbare teile.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (24. Februar 2017)

cougar1982 schrieb:


> ist der hier http://www.ebay.de/itm/Holz-Vergase...al-Notkocher-Wood-Gas-Stove-Neu-/262793532687
> gekommen ist er aber ohne die klappbare teile.



Brauchen wir hier noch nen Bikepacking-Thread?


----------



## A7XFreak (25. Februar 2017)

Abseits der Rallye...


----------



## s1monster (25. Februar 2017)

Hammer Foto [emoji1303]


----------



## Optimizer (26. Februar 2017)

Horizont....


----------



## madmike85 (26. Februar 2017)




----------



## s1monster (28. Februar 2017)

Hat hier jemand Fotos von der Rallye vom Samstag gemacht?


----------



## Bjoern_U. (3. März 2017)

gestern zuerst den neuen Funk-Fernauslöser für die Knipse ausprobiert







und auf dem Rückweg auch noch ein paar Nachtaufnahmen am Lieblingsspot gemacht


----------



## Optimizer (5. März 2017)

Unterwegs im tiefsten Wasgau auf Pfaden "sauvages"...




Schaurige Felsen:




Fahrbare Treppen:




Endlich an meiner Ferienhütte angekommen:




Mittagsgedeck (Käsekuchen und Rieslingschorle)




Bergab lost trail....bzw. trail lost!




Kurz vor Schluss noch ne schöne Aussicht




Dann war jedoch die Puste raus (43km 1100hm nach fast sechswöchiger Fahrradabstinenz):


----------



## AlexMC (7. März 2017)

Treppentag


----------



## Radler-01 (11. März 2017)

Es dauert noch ein bißchen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radler-01 (11. März 2017)

So langsam...


----------



## Radler-01 (11. März 2017)




----------



## Thebike69 (11. März 2017)




----------



## Thebike69 (11. März 2017)

Full House


----------



## Optimizer (12. März 2017)

Frieschobbetour










Unn zumm Schluss de Schobbe:


----------



## lomo (12. März 2017)

radler-01 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 583031



War ein bissel später am Tag dort ...




RBock1 by *lomo*, auf Flickr


----------



## Fibbs79 (15. März 2017)

Nochmal das schöne Wetter ausgenutzt 

on the Rock:





Der Sonne entgegen:





bissel unscharf:





andere Seite des Felsentores: (Overnighterplätzchen)





Steinmänner:





MAHLZEIT


----------



## Bjoern_U. (15. März 2017)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> das schöne Wetter ausgenutzt


habe ich auch


----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (16. März 2017)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bjoern_U. (17. März 2017)

gestern nochmal das geniale Wetter ausgenutzt !


----------



## Bener (17. März 2017)

...vor 2 Stunden sind hier über Ma auch zwei Flugzeuge Schleifen geflogen. Sah nach nem Training von 2 Kampfjets aus, die sich gejagt haben. Lustige Chemtrails waren das.

@Bjoern_U. von Wann war denn dein Foto?


----------



## Bjoern_U. (17. März 2017)

Das war gestern so gegen 17:30


----------



## sp00n82 (18. März 2017)

Bener schrieb:


> ...vor 2 Stunden sind hier über Ma auch zwei Flugzeuge Schleifen geflogen. Sah nach nem Training von 2 Kampfjets aus, die sich gejagt haben. Lustige Chemtrails waren das.
> 
> @Bjoern_U. von Wann war denn dein Foto?


Am Donnerstag gegen 18 Uhr war da vom Königstuhl auch so ein Chemtrail mit lustiger Kurve zu sehen. Nicht so ein schönes U wie beim Bjoern, sondern ne richtig zackige Kurve. Wie als ob er sich gedacht hätte, hoppla, bin ja doch in die falsche Richtung geflogen.


----------



## AlexMC (19. März 2017)

War nicht die beste Streckenwahl für das Nieselwetter, vor allem mit dem Fatalen Bert als Vorderreifen 
Hat dennoch Spaß gemacht.


----------



## michar (19. März 2017)

Mit einer meiner Retro Kisten mal auf die Loog heute..ist ein Kona Kilauea aus Columbus Stahl..Baujahr 97. Geiles Teil..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (19. März 2017)

Bener schrieb:


> ...vor 2 Stunden sind hier über Ma auch zwei Flugzeuge Schleifen geflogen. Sah nach nem Training von 2 Kampfjets aus, die sich gejagt haben. Lustige Chemtrails waren das.





sp00n82 schrieb:


> Am Donnerstag gegen 18 Uhr war da vom Königstuhl auch so ein Chemtrail mit lustiger Kurve zu sehen. Nicht so ein schönes U wie beim Bjoern, sondern ne richtig zackige Kurve. Wie als ob er sich gedacht hätte, hoppla, bin ja doch in die falsche Richtung geflogen.


Hier am Freitag Vormittag auch... mehrere "Zacken" (wie ein W) und dann wieder zurück, vermutlich nach Ramstein, neues Chem-Fluid tanken. Und ich hab den ganzen Mist weggeschnüffelt. Danke Merkel!!11elfdrölf 

Auf meinen Fotos von unterwegs sind die aber leider nicht drauf. Ich hab mich mehr am Wetter erfreut - korze Ärmel, yeah 







michar schrieb:


> Mit einer meiner Retro Kisten mal auf die Loog heute..ist ein Kona Kilauea aus Columbus Stahl..Baujahr 97. Geiles Teil..


Da müsste ich wohl mein Straßenrad mit Winterreifen nehmen, wenn wir wieder mal ne Runde zusammen fahren wollen  Das ist allerdings von 2000 oder 2001, mit neueren Komponenten. Die alte 1997er Judy SL, die da rein soll, liegt immer noch zerlegt im Keller und wartet drauf, dass ich sie endlich mal lackierfertig mache


----------



## emek (21. März 2017)




----------



## Haardtrocker (26. März 2017)

Bei solchen Aussichten macht der Saisonstart richtig Laune ...


Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk


----------



## 3 Steps Ahead (26. März 2017)

Saisonstart [emoji23]


----------



## Laerry (26. März 2017)

so sah es heute rund um Gimmeldingen aus


----------



## delphi1507 (26. März 2017)

3 Steps Ahead schrieb:


> Saisonstart [emoji23]


Was die ist doch schon fast halb gelaufen...


----------



## Bjoern_U. (26. März 2017)

heute mal das Semi-Fat in die Heimat von @Fibbs79 und @Optimizer entführt


----------



## DAKAY (27. März 2017)




----------



## südpfälzer (30. März 2017)

@DAKAY : Hohe Derst?


----------



## DAKAY (31. März 2017)

südpfälzer schrieb:


> @DAKAY : Hohe Derst?


Jup


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (2. April 2017)

Tagesanbruch über Neustadt


----------



## Jesh (4. April 2017)

kjjkjkjb


----------



## delphi1507 (4. April 2017)

Was ist das auf dem letzten Foto für ein riesen Tickmark?


----------



## _Vader (4. April 2017)

sieht eher wie ein PFEIL und nicht wie ein HÄKCHEN aus...


----------



## delphi1507 (4. April 2017)

Ist halt ein Begriff aus der Kletterei und bezeichnet Markierungen für Griffe, und das könne Pfeile Striche oder sonst was sein... Machen die Leute die sich Grifffolgen nicht merken können, oder wenn Griffe aus der kletterposition nicht einsehbar sind....


----------



## trail_desire (5. April 2017)

Jesh schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 591154 Anhang anzeigen 591155


Gleitschirm dabei gehabt?


----------



## _Vader (5. April 2017)

dann lass ich das nochmal gelten..


----------



## donnersberger (5. April 2017)

Neuer Sprung auf der HD-DH-Strecke: 




Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## donnersberger (5. April 2017)

und noch zwei, Rest im Albumbum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jesh (6. April 2017)

trail_desire schrieb:


> Gleitschirm dabei gehabt?


Irgendwann vielleicht mal


----------



## donnersberger (8. April 2017)

Die Hasen hüpfen, scheint bald wieder Ostern zu sein...


----------



## Merethrond (9. April 2017)

Morgenstimmung.


----------



## stonedenture (13. April 2017)

Nachmittagsstimmung


----------



## Irie Guide (14. April 2017)

Heute morgen vom südlichen Drachenfels.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (15. April 2017)

Was zur Hölle ist das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardtails (15. April 2017)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Was zur Hölle ist das?




da wird  wild fotografiert


----------



## DIRK SAYS (15. April 2017)

skwal83 schrieb:


> da wird  wild fotografiert



Was heißt das konkret. Habe ich eine Straftat/Ordnungswidrigkeit begangen?


----------



## kurt8791 (15. April 2017)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Was heißt das konkret. Habe ich eine Straftat/Ordnungswidrigkeit begangen?



Was meinst Du? Das ist eine Wild-Kamera. Rehe, WILdschweine etc...[emoji16] 


Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## DIRK SAYS (15. April 2017)

kurt8791 schrieb:


> Was meinst Du? Das ist eine Wild-Kamera. Rehe, WILdschweine etc...[emoji16]
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk



Hahaha. Achso.


----------



## hardtails (15. April 2017)

bist dann jetzt wohl für den Abschuss freigegeben


----------



## DIRK SAYS (15. April 2017)

skwal83 schrieb:


> bist dann jetzt wohl für den Abschuss freigegeben



Was ich gedacht habe, was das ist, sag ich jetzt lieber nicht. Als Baden-Württemberger ist man im Wald schon paranoid.


----------



## Bikeman (15. April 2017)

?


----------



## sp00n82 (15. April 2017)

Bikeman schrieb:


> ?


Blitzer für illegale Mountainbiker. Demnächst auch mit angeschlossenem Drucker, der den Bescheid über das Bußgeld direkt ausdruckt. Wird eine Girokarte oder ein Personalausweis mit Chip mitgeführt, wird auch gleich automatisch eine Abbuchung vom Konto veranlasst.


----------



## DAKAY (16. April 2017)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Was zur Hölle ist das?


Ist das Dingen auf den Weg gerichtet?


----------



## DIRK SAYS (16. April 2017)

DAKAY schrieb:


> Ist das Dingen auf den Weg gerichtet?



Ja. Wenn man aus Richtung Lambertskreuz kommend Richtung Wolkenbruchweg abbiegt, direkt an der Kreuzung nach dem Stich mit den Steinmännchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DAKAY (16. April 2017)

Könnte man ja glatt unterstellen, dass die Kamera nicht für Rehe gedacht ist. 
Ist das legal? Also, ich möchte nicht beim Sonntagsspaziergang von unbekannt fotografiert werden.

#Überwachungsstaat


----------



## Bikeman (16. April 2017)

Einsammel und bei der Polizei als Fundsache abgeben [emoji23]


----------



## Bjoern_U. (16. April 2017)

lässt sich mit Gaffatape regeln


----------



## DAKAY (16. April 2017)

#wennschondennschon


----------



## Bikeman (16. April 2017)

Wenn schon dann gleich Sachbeschädigung?


----------



## DAKAY (16. April 2017)

Ja natürlich, alles andere ist doch langweilig.

#machtkaputtwaseuchfotografiert




Ne war als Spässle gedacht

#donttakemeserious


----------



## matou (16. April 2017)

Je nachdem wie viele Bilder auf das Speichermedium passen, wärs doch lustig das Ding mit ein paar Spaßfotos zu füllen.


----------



## Schuffa87 (16. April 2017)

Ast davorstellen und Zettel dran und gut ist. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Merethrond (16. April 2017)

Frohe Ostern. Viel Spaß beim Eier suchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Irie Guide (16. April 2017)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Was zur Hölle ist das?


Direkt oben drüber hängt ein grünes Schild, auf dem eine Beschreibung steht.
U.a. das alle Fotos von Personen gelöscht werden. Das ist die Kamera zwischen LambertsX und Lambrecht, richtig?


----------



## DIRK SAYS (16. April 2017)

Irie Guide schrieb:


> Direkt oben drüber hängt ein grünes Schild, auf dem eine Beschreibung steht.
> U.a. das alle Fotos von Personen gelöscht werden. Das ist die Kamera zwischen LambertsX und Lambrecht, richtig?



Ich habe kein Schild gesehen. Sonst hätte ich nicht gefragt.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (16. April 2017)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Ich habe kein Schild gesehen. Sonst hätte ich nicht gefragt.


am Mittwoch hing noch eins


----------



## DIRK SAYS (16. April 2017)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> am Mittwoch hing noch eins



Ich werde das nächste Mal genau schauen.


----------



## DAKAY (16. April 2017)

Schild hin oder her, was wirklich gelöscht wird kann niemand kontrollieren.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (16. April 2017)

Ostertour 2017









schee wars !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Laerry (17. April 2017)

Fährst du den Wendel der Treppe nach oder einfach in ner geraden runter?


----------



## 3 Steps Ahead (17. April 2017)

Ist das die unfahrbare Treppe vun Lambrecht? [emoji38]


----------



## Bjoern_U. (17. April 2017)

Laerry schrieb:


> Fährst du den Wendel der Treppe nach oder einfach in ner geraden runter?


mal so, mal so oder ne Mischung aus beidem  
Gestern war es aufgrund des rumspielens mit dem Fernauslöser (siehe rechte Hand) und dem damit verbundenen kurzen Anlauf einfacher eher gerade runter zu fahren



3 Steps Ahead schrieb:


> Ist das die unfahrbare Treppe vun Lambrecht? [emoji38]


ja, man nennt sie so


----------



## DonCamilllo (18. April 2017)

Die Pfalz halt! Immer wieder geil:


----------



## madmike85 (18. April 2017)

DonCamilllo schrieb:


> Die Pfalz halt! Immer wieder geil:


Sehr geil


----------



## Egon_Hinkel (19. April 2017)

DonCamilllo schrieb:


> Die Pfalz halt! Immer wieder geil:



Kannst du kurz sagen wo das war, ich glaube ich erkenne einige Trails wieder, bin mir aber unsicher... evtl. Nähe Kalmit oder Hohe Loog? Wollte nur wissen ob ich ungefähr richtig liege.

Gruß Egon


----------



## DonCamilllo (19. April 2017)

Egon_Hinkel schrieb:


> Kannst du kurz sagen wo das war, ich glaube ich erkenne einige Trails wieder, bin mir aber unsicher... evtl. Nähe Kalmit oder Hohe Loog? Wollte nur wissen ob ich ungefähr richtig liege.
> 
> Gruß Egon



Kurz gesagt, ums Weinbiet


----------



## Egon_Hinkel (19. April 2017)

DonCamilllo schrieb:


> Kurz gesagt, ums Weinbiet



Danke für den Tipp, da muss ich auch mal wieder hin


----------



## Ohaasis (19. April 2017)

Die illegal selbst gebauten Trails


----------



## trail_desire (19. April 2017)

Tour mit kleinen Spieleinlagen.... 

































...sorry für die Qualität....nur Handy dabei gehabt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardtails (19. April 2017)

DonCamilllo schrieb:


> Die Pfalz halt! Immer wieder geil:



so ziemlich alles heute auch gefahren

und mich gewundert warum bei einem solchen angebot noch bauen muss und vorallem die ausfahrten mit so deutlichen spuren hinterlässt das es wikrlich ein blinder sieht....


----------



## trail_desire (19. April 2017)

skwal83 schrieb:


> so ziemlich alles heute auch gefahren
> 
> und mich gewundert warum bei einem solchen angebot noch bauen muss und vorallem die ausfahrten mit so deutlichen spuren hinterlässt das es wikrlich ein blinder sieht....



.....genau das hab ich auch gedacht....


----------



## 3 Steps Ahead (20. April 2017)

Vielleicht sind die Trails ja extra gebaut um die Hotspots Weinbiet, Hohe Loog und Co. zu entlasten [emoji5]


----------



## DAKAY (20. April 2017)

skwal83 schrieb:


> und vorallem die ausfahrten mit so deutlichen spuren hinterlässt das es wikrlich ein blinder sieht....



Das werde ich auch nie verstehen


----------



## Fibbs79 (20. April 2017)

Von heute morgen:


----------



## Mausoline (20. April 2017)

DonCamilllo schrieb:


> Die Pfalz halt! Immer wieder geil:




Das sieht ja echt schlimm aus  der selbstgebaute Bike-Park





skwal83 schrieb:


> ...
> und mich gewundert warum bei einem solchen angebot noch bauen muss und vorallem die ausfahrten mit so deutlichen spuren hinterlässt das es wikrlich ein blinder sieht....




ich hab mal gelernt _Ein guter Biker ist einer, der keine Spuren hinterläßt_


----------



## bachmayeah (21. April 2017)

trail_desire schrieb:


> Tour mit kleinen Spieleinlagen....
> 
> ...sorry für die Qualität....nur Handy dabei gehabt


 
wo ist denn der Bunker?


----------



## trail_desire (21. April 2017)

bachmayeah schrieb:


> wo ist denn der Bunker?



Genau kann ich das nicht sagen, wir waren da in der Nähe Ludwigswinkel/Fischbach unterwegs....


----------



## Bjoern_U. (25. April 2017)

Fat Tour am Sonntag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Laerry (25. April 2017)

Nice Spots rund ums P-Tal^^


----------



## Egon_Hinkel (30. April 2017)

Heute nach der Tour habe ich gesehen dass es zu einem Waldbrand oberhalb von Weyher gekommen ist, in der Nähe vom Ludwigsturm.






 

An der Schlüsselstelle bleib ich meistens noch hängen, sieht glaub auf dem Bild harmloser aus als es ist. Wer fährt es?


----------



## delphi1507 (30. April 2017)

Viele soweit ich weiß


----------



## A7XFreak (1. Mai 2017)

Interessanter ist die Stelle danach mit breitem Lenker...


----------



## DeSaarlaender (1. Mai 2017)

Hallo Leute,
die Stelle wie in #10688 sieht echt interessant aus  Ich würde gerne öfters in den Pfälzerwald fahren gehen. Daher eine Frage an die Locals: Könnt ihr Strecken empfehlen? Gerne auch per PN. Ich möchte auch betonen, dass ich am liebsten naturnahe Singletrails fahre und die Aussichten von den Felsen aus sehr genieße  
Ihr müsst auch keine Angst haben, dass ich euch die Wege kaputt fahre oder die Wanderer ärgere. Bin ein sehr rücksichtsvoller und naturverbundener Zeitgenosse


----------



## Egon_Hinkel (1. Mai 2017)

A7XFreak schrieb:


> Interessanter ist die Stelle danach mit breitem Lenker...



Die danach hab ich geschafft , aber an der Stelle aufem Bild würd ich gerne mal sehen wie man das am besten fährt, hab halt nur ein Touren-Rad da bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher ob ichs schaff


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AlexMC (1. Mai 2017)

So :


----------



## _Vader (1. Mai 2017)

kann man das nicht droppen? Oder dahinter nicht genug Luft?


----------



## A7XFreak (1. Mai 2017)

oder so: 


 
oder so: @s1monster 


 
Leider sind Strecken dieser Art eher die Ausnahme im Pfälzerwald


----------



## Laerry (1. Mai 2017)

Ach wenn man sucht, findet man schon einige spannende Sachen.


----------



## Egon_Hinkel (1. Mai 2017)

Sieht ja lässig aus , also dann beim nächsten mal .



Laerry schrieb:


> Ach wenn man sucht, findet man schon einige spannende Sachen.



Durchaus, allerdings oft gut versteckt


----------



## Quente (1. Mai 2017)

... der Hochberg ist doch nicht versteckt.


----------



## Egon_Hinkel (1. Mai 2017)

Quente schrieb:


> ... der Hochberg ist doch nicht versteckt.



Es ging auch grad nicht darum dass der Hochberg versteckt ist... oder wie kommst du darauf?


----------



## Irie Guide (1. Mai 2017)

Golden Palz


----------



## scylla (2. Mai 2017)

_Vader schrieb:


> kann man das nicht droppen? Oder dahinter nicht genug Luft?



Interessanter Weise scheinen einige Leute, die die Passage nicht persönlich kennen, dieselbe Idee zu haben, wie man sie theoretisch fahren könnte. Und alle Leute, die die Passage live sehen, scheinen dieselbe Idee zu haben, wie man sie praktisch fährt 

(Können könnte man viel. Ein Wheelie-Drop fast aus dem Stand und danach auch fast in den Stand wäre vermutlich schon machbar, wenn man es kann. Nur Sinn macht's halt keinen... zumindest solange das Ziel ist, flüssig durchzukommen, und nicht Wheelie-Drops in Engstellen zu üben.)


----------



## _Vader (2. Mai 2017)

scylla schrieb:


> Interessanter Weise scheinen einige Leute, die die Passage nicht persönlich kennen, dieselbe Idee zu haben, wie man sie theoretisch fahren könnte. Und alle Leute, die die Passage live sehen, scheinen dieselbe Idee zu haben, wie man sie praktisch fährt
> 
> (Können könnte man viel. Ein Wheelie-Drop fast aus dem Stand und danach auch fast in den Stand wäre vermutlich schon machbar, wenn man es kann. Nur Sinn macht's halt keinen... zumindest solange das Ziel ist, flüssig durchzukommen, und nicht Wheelie-Drops in Engstellen zu üben.)


Richtig erkannt, ich kenne die Stelle nicht. Werd aber demnächst mal da vorbeischauen. 
Wollte mit meiner Frage auch keinen wegen mangelder Fahrtechnik kritisieren oder besserwisserrisch daherkommen. Sonder einfach eine objektive Einschätzung dieser Stelle. Genau wie dein Teil in Klammern.  Danke dafür. Letztendlich gehts ja um Spaß und auch wenns vieleicht unflüssiger wäre, würde ich es doch feiern, wenn ichs gedroppt bekäme.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (2. Mai 2017)

Ich fands ja nur witzig, weil dieselbe Diskussion war in den Kommentaren zum ersten Bild auch schonmal. Daher auch mit Smilie garniert 
Kannst ja ruhig mal probieren mit Wheelie-Drop, wenn's Spaß macht. Fahrtechnik-Übungen sind eh nie verkehrt. Hast halt vor der Wurzelstufe zwischen den Felsen ca eine Radlänge zu einer engen/schmalen Kurve, die in Lenkerbreite von einem Stein und einem Baum begrenzt wird, und danach auch wieder ca eine Radlänge zur nächsten engen/schmalen Kurve, die auch wieder in Lenkerbreite von zwei Felsen und einem Baum begrenzt wird. Aber wirst du ja dann eh vor Ort sehen.


----------



## _Vader (2. Mai 2017)

Ja kein Problem. Werds mal austesten und gegebenenfalls Bildmaterial beischaffen. Das mit der Fahrtechnik seh ich genauso. Man wird nur durch Herausvorderungen besser..


----------



## Bjoern_U. (2. Mai 2017)

klärt mich mal auf wo das überhaupt ist 
gerne per pn


----------



## tommybgoode (2. Mai 2017)

Quente schrieb:


> ... der Hochberg ist doch nicht versteckt.


Wenn ich das richtig interpretiere, dann hier. Aber genau weiß ich es auch nicht, würde mich aber auch interessieren


----------



## scylla (2. Mai 2017)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> klärt mich mal auf wo das überhaupt ist
> gerne per pn



da wo du vor jahren mal dein laufrad gekillt hast, indem du dich draufgesetzt hast


----------



## Optimizer (2. Mai 2017)

Die Schlüsselstelle ist eigentlich nicht auf dem Bild, sondern ein Stück davor. Die meisten kommen an dem plöden Paum nicht um die Linkskurve...


----------



## Bjoern_U. (2. Mai 2017)

scylla schrieb:


> da wo du vor jahren mal dein laufrad gekillt hast, indem du dich draufgesetzt hast


ahh ja..... 

das war die Aktion hier



allein die Erinnerung reicht für ein kurzes schmerzhaftes Ziehen in gewissen Körperregionen


----------



## HansDampf89 (2. Mai 2017)

Aber die Gabel steht schön hoch im Federweg


----------



## Egon_Hinkel (2. Mai 2017)

Also beim nächsten mal heißt es für mich: äfach runner stäerze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (3. Mai 2017)

Morgens halb zehn  in de Palz:


----------



## 3 Steps Ahead (3. Mai 2017)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Morgens halb zehn  in de Palz:


Wartet der müde Krieger aufs Licht am Ende des Tunnels?


----------



## madmike85 (3. Mai 2017)

Ich glaube er hat da genächtig


----------



## HansDampf89 (3. Mai 2017)

Ich glab der is hie....


----------



## Radler-01 (4. Mai 2017)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Morgens halb zehn  in de Palz:




du so spät unterwegs ???


----------



## Fibbs79 (4. Mai 2017)

radler-01 schrieb:


> du so spät unterwegs ???



Sag ich doch:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Irie Guide (10. Mai 2017)

...


----------



## lomo (15. Mai 2017)

Sonntagabendquickie...mit Gipfelbier




Gipfelbier by *lomo*, auf Flickr


----------



## Radler-01 (15. Mai 2017)

salud!...


----------



## Bjoern_U. (15. Mai 2017)

gabs keinen Riesling


----------



## Fibbs79 (15. Mai 2017)

bei mir gab es ....... Coke Vanilla  

Tibettrail 





Sleeping:





Fatbikeworld 





Coke genießen


----------



## IBEX73 (15. Mai 2017)

@Fibbs79 : Cooles Shirt...


----------



## lomo (16. Mai 2017)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> gabs keinen Riesling



Die Hitt hott schunn zu g'habt!


----------



## lomo (16. Mai 2017)

radler-01 schrieb:


> salud!...


También!


----------



## lomo (18. Mai 2017)

Im Norden der Pfalz isses auch ganz nett




Adlerbogen by *lomo*, auf Flickr




Im Norden by *lomo*, auf Flickr


----------



## Egon_Hinkel (18. Mai 2017)

Die Felsen auf dem Bild, sind die auch noch aus Sandstein, man kanns wegen des Schattens nicht erkennen, würde mich mal interessieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (18. Mai 2017)

Egon_Hinkel schrieb:


> Die Felsen auf dem Bild, sind die auch noch aus Sandstein, man kanns wegen des Schattens nicht erkennen, würde mich mal interessieren.



Steine sehen so aus:


----------



## lomo (18. Mai 2017)

Egon_Hinkel schrieb:


> Die Felsen auf dem Bild, sind die auch noch aus Sandstein, man kanns wegen des Schattens nicht erkennen, würde mich mal interessieren.



Ich zitiere mal:
_"Als extrem reiner Alkali-Rhyolith birgt das Gestein des Donnersberges selbst nur wenige erkennbare Minerale; Quarz, Feldspat und geringe Mengen Glimmer bilden eine sehr feinkörnige Grundmasse mit nur wenigen erkennbaren Einsprenglingen dieser Minerale. Im Kontakt mit den benachbarten Gesteinen des Donnersberges, insbesondere den dunkleren, basaltischen Andesiten, kam es jedoch zur Ausbildung spezifischer Mineralparagenesen. Sie sind zum Teil unscheinbar und nur für den Spezialisten wertvoll. An anderen Orten sind sie aber für die Besiedlung des Donnersbergraumes von entscheidender Bedeutung gewesen, wie z. B. die Kupfer-Silber-Vererzungen im Süden des Donnersberges, die zur Erzlagerstätte bei lmsbach führten."
_
Quelle: http://www.dannenfels.de/index.php/geologie


----------



## Egon_Hinkel (21. Mai 2017)

AlexMC schrieb:


> So :



Ich habs jetzt heute auch geschafft, den ganzen Abschnitt ohne absteigen, also die Stelle ist echt machbar, sieht schlimmer aus als es ist. Wenn man es einmal gefahren ist und weis das es läuft ist es kein Problem mehr.


----------



## NewK (22. Mai 2017)

Ich hab´s geschafft mich heut in aller Früh mal rauszuquälen 



 

 




Leider hat´s dann doch Wolken vor der Sonne gehabt


----------



## Kelme (23. Mai 2017)

NewK schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Leider hat´s dann doch Wolken vor der Sonne gehabt


Wenn man mal die eigene Erfahrung mit solchen Bilder gemacht hat, erkennt man, welch großer Aufwand da für die tollen Aufnahmen der Fotografengilde getrieben wird.


----------



## A-n-d-y (25. Mai 2017)

Mal wieder Lambertskreuz ... und über blau-rot nach L.A. ab


----------



## lomo (29. Mai 2017)

Schöner Ausklang am Sonntag ... auf der richtigen Rheinseite




Lazy sunday by *lomo*, auf Flickr


----------



## Irie Guide (3. Juni 2017)

Endlich ist es soweit – die 2017er Shirts gehen in den Druck 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


.
Es gibt wieder eine limitierte Auflage. Diesmal 50 Sück anstatt 30, weil die letzten so schnell weg waren.

Wer Bock auf ein Pfalz Biker Shirt hat, der möge uns eine PN schreiben mit Name, Adresse, Größe und Stückzahl.


----------



## skys (6. Juni 2017)

@lomo 
Stehen die Windräder eher in der Nähe von Standenbühl oder Rosenthal ?
(falls ich mich nicht vertue)

skys


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (7. Juni 2017)

skys schrieb:


> @lomo
> Stehen die Windräder eher in der Nähe von Standenbühl oder Rosenthal ?
> (falls ich mich nicht vertue)
> 
> skys



Ach du liebe Zeit, das weiss ich gar nicht. Bin nicht vom Donnersberg, sondern nur als "Entwicklungshelfer" in Kibo tätig, von daher mache ich ab und an ne Feierabendrunde mit Kollegen zu o.g. Berg ... aber auskennen tue ich mich nicht wirklich in der Gegend.


----------



## skys (8. Juni 2017)

Ok. Bin auch nicht vom Donnersberg, habe nur früher dort einige Zeit verbracht und bin sehr viel durch die Gegend geritten - war sehr schön


----------



## madmike85 (8. Juni 2017)

Gestern Nachmittag am Almersberg


----------



## AlexMC (8. Juni 2017)

Im Trifelser Land

beste Stelle des Tages:





Auf Wegsuche:









Drei-Burgen-Blick:









Gute Fernsicht:


----------



## lomo (9. Juni 2017)

Gipfelbier:




Gipfelbier by *lomo*, auf Flickr

Schee isses do:




Tannenwald Rehbock LT by *lomo*, auf Flickr


----------



## Schuffa87 (9. Juni 2017)

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh. Neid  Will endlich wieder fahren :/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radler-01 (9. Juni 2017)

@lomo - neues Haupt-Motiv?


----------



## lomo (9. Juni 2017)

radler-01 schrieb:


> @lomo - neues Haupt-Motiv?


Welches ist gemeint?


----------



## lomo (9. Juni 2017)

Ich kann auch anders ...




Kalmitblick by *lomo*, auf Flickr


----------



## Jesh (9. Juni 2017)

Kann mir jemand ne alte manuelle Linse empfehlen? Billig, Lichtstark und mit ausreichend Schärfe bei Offenblende..


----------



## Schuffa87 (9. Juni 2017)

Welches Bajonett?

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Wachhund (9. Juni 2017)

https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/treebay-ad.html?id=v1|152549640930|0


----------



## Jesh (10. Juni 2017)

Bajonett is egal. Adapter kostet nicht viel und ich hab ne [email protected] hast du erfahrug´ng mit dem Objektiv


----------



## Kelme (11. Juni 2017)

Weil Radfahren gerade nicht wirklich geht (der Versuch gestern mit einer leichten Runde auf dem Crosser war kläglich), geht es eben zu Fuß los. Die Spuren des Radelns am Wegrand 




Engel&#x27;s Landing by kelme_sis, auf Flickr




Passt so by kelme_sis, auf Flickr




Gute Nacht Trifels_2 by kelme_sis, auf Flickr


----------



## aju (12. Juni 2017)

Gestern in der Nähe von Lug:


----------



## lomo (12. Juni 2017)

Jesh schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand ne alte manuelle Linse empfehlen? Billig, Lichtstark und mit ausreichend Schärfe bei Offenblende..



Das vorgeschlagene Pentax ist gut. Ich verwende an der Sony Nex z.B. manuelle Minolta-Objektive (weitere Infos siehe http://www.rokkorfiles.com/Lenses.html und http://artaphot.ch/minolta-sr).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AlexMC (12. Juni 2017)

aju schrieb:


> Gestern in der Nähe von Lug:



Der Auslauf an der Stelle ist auch nicht wirklich optimal  Ich habe damals gekniffen...


----------



## AlexMC (12. Juni 2017)

Gestern bei schweißtreibenden Temperaturen

Für Enduro-Lenker zu eng 





Mir kennet alles außer scharfe Foddos 









Mal ein schöner Uphill





Rumpelflowig und spitzkehrig zurück


----------



## A7XFreak (13. Juni 2017)




----------



## DAKAY (15. Juni 2017)

Sorry für das schlechte Handybild, poste es aber trotzdem mal.
#weilssoscheewar
#hauptsachecontent


----------



## sp00n82 (15. Juni 2017)

Yeah, wo war das denn?


----------



## DAKAY (15. Juni 2017)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Yeah, wo war das denn?



Auf m MTB-Park Pfälzerwald-Trail NR.10


----------



## AlexMC (15. Juni 2017)




----------



## Irie Guide (15. Juni 2017)




----------



## lomo (22. Juni 2017)

Ein Dankeschön an TANNENWALD für den Hutzelpott!!!




Hutzelpott by *lomo*, auf Flickr




Alsterweiler_Kapelle by *lomo*, auf Flickr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sp00n82 (22. Juni 2017)

lomo schrieb:


> Ein Dankeschön an TANNENWALD für den Hutzelpott!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Uuuuh, shiny!


----------



## lomo (23. Juni 2017)

Die Fahrerei macht Hunger und Dorscht!




Schorle by *lomo*, auf Flickr




Handkees by *lomo*, auf Flickr


----------



## Radler-01 (26. Juni 2017)

abgewandeltes "lomo-Motiv"...


----------



## Bjoern_U. (26. Juni 2017)

kään Schorle, kää Lomo Motiv !
immer diese schlechten Plagiate


----------



## Radler-01 (27. Juni 2017)

... Mist - es hat einer die Fälschung bemerkt...


----------



## lomo (27. Juni 2017)

radler-01 schrieb:


> ... Mist - es hat einer die Fälschung bemerkt...



Schorle in die Trinkflasche, dann läuft's!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (29. Juni 2017)

Und ist das Wetter noch so trübe .....





schmecken trotzdem die gelbe Rüben ....





Ergebnis: 





- Hackfleisch
- Reis
- Zwiebeln
- Karotten
- Paprika

lecker war´s, und nass sind wir auch nicht geworden


----------



## Schuffa87 (30. Juni 2017)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Und ist das Wetter noch so trübe .....



... fresse un saufe geht immer 
Eiwandfrei ihr Buwe


----------



## saturno (30. Juni 2017)

immer hoch die gälerriewe


----------



## Schuffa87 (2. Juli 2017)

War relativ wenig los im Wald. Die Wanderer mögen anscheinend nur strahlenden Sonnenschein zum wandern ...

Gruß an die zwei Mädels aus Landau 














Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## FR.Chicken (5. Juli 2017)

Ich hätte da mal wieder was


----------



## trail_desire (17. Juli 2017)

3Tage Pfalz:
Am verlängerten WE zeigten wir unserem Besuch aus der Tschechoslowakei die schönen Pfälzer Trails.....

....herrliche Landschaften....



....knifflige Passagen.... 


....Ecken und Kanten.... 


....ein Meer aus Felsen.... 


....lange Treppen... 


....enge Gassen....übrigens auch der 800er geht durch



....die der Besuch tadellos meisterte...



....Wurzelspielereien.... 


 ....urwaldartige Stellen....


....warum manche Bäume keine Rinde haben....



.....und enge Kurven....




Wir freuen uns schon auf ein Wiedersehen....
Mehr im Album


----------



## AlexMC (29. Juli 2017)

Ein Teil davon heute auch gefahren 





Forst war fleißig





Gipfelfoto


----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (30. Juli 2017)




----------



## Schuffa87 (31. Juli 2017)

War auch mal wieder unterwegs.
Hohenberg, Smartphone Fotos, drölfzehn Filter.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			









Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Jesh (1. August 2017)

Wie heißt der Turm?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schuffa87 (1. August 2017)

Jesh schrieb:


> Wie heißt der Turm?



https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eschkopfturm


----------



## storck-riesen (11. August 2017)




----------



## Kelme (11. August 2017)

Der Oschelskopf. Ich denk da immer "Öttinger?"


----------



## sp00n82 (11. August 2017)

What the fuck. Mein erster Gedanke war eher "Head on a Penis".


----------



## Laerry (11. August 2017)

Wert da Wingerte sein eigen nennt, hat halt dicke Eier.


----------



## Irie Guide (13. August 2017)




----------



## Fibbs79 (15. August 2017)

Gestern durften 2 Gipfel(kreuze) besucht werden:

Nummero 1 (Tupperclub im Hintergrund genießt den Sonnenuntergang) 





Zwischendurch Trailriding:





Nummero 2:





Kurz vor der Abfahrt 





Schee war´s


----------



## hardtails (15. August 2017)

immer wieder nett


----------



## Kelme (21. August 2017)

Am Kaisergarten ist gerade die beste Zeit für eine schöne Abfahrt.
Wir waren gestern zu Fuß unterwegs (Radfahren geht bei mir noch einige Zeit nicht). Anzahl der gesichteten Biker insgesamt: Vier.




Heide_7 by kelme_sis, auf Flickr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sp00n82 (21. August 2017)

Kelme schrieb:


> Am Kaisergarten ist gerade die beste Zeit für eine schöne Abfahrt.
> Wir waren gestern zu Fuß unterwegs (Radfahren geht bei mir noch einige Zeit nicht). Anzahl der gesichteten Biker insgesamt: Vier.
> 
> 
> ...


Das Stückchen ist immer ein Highlight der Tour.


----------



## Fibbs79 (31. August 2017)

Partie heute: *REGEN VS. FIBBS *

Laut Wetterbericht: Regen in der Südpfalz den ganzen Tag 

"Fast" staubtrockener Trail:





Regenwolken gab es zumindest:





Hier werde ich sowieso nicht nass 





blauer Elefantentraileingang ohne Elefanten 





ERGEBNIS: *FIBBS (1) / REGEN (0)* 

Edith: https://www.relive.cc/view/1161273624


----------



## Deleted 426828 (11. September 2017)




----------



## Irie Guide (24. September 2017)




----------



## Klickgrind32 (3. Oktober 2017)

Zehntkeller der Burg Fleckenstein


----------



## Kelme (7. Oktober 2017)

Für @Fibbs79. Von heute.




Für Fibbs by kelme_sis, auf Flickr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (8. Oktober 2017)

Kelme schrieb:


> Für @Fibbs79. Von heute.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Auch von heute ....


----------



## AlexMC (15. Oktober 2017)

Im Grenzland unnerwegs:

















War leider etwas überlaufen auf der Burg:













Hmm...





Interessant gewachsener Baum 









Lecker Tarte


----------



## Gemuesemeier (15. Oktober 2017)

MTB Park Pfälzerwald bei Hochspeyer. Herbst könnte meine neue Lieblingsjahreszeit werden [emoji7] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















Gesendet von meinem WAS-LX1A mit Tapatalk


----------



## Ohaasis (15. Oktober 2017)

Heute Morgen 8:30 Uhr


----------



## lomo (16. Oktober 2017)

Uffbasse!
Momentan liegt ziemlich viel stacheliges Zeug rum




Keschde 1 by *lomo*, auf Flickr




Keschde 2 by *lomo*, auf Flickr


----------



## Fibbs79 (17. Oktober 2017)

War auch mal wieder unterwegs:


----------



## Jesh (18. Oktober 2017)




----------



## Thebike69 (18. Oktober 2017)

Jesh schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 655209 Anhang anzeigen 655155 Anhang anzeigen 655163 Anhang anzeigen 655164



die Crème de la MTB Crème


----------



## schweigi (19. Oktober 2017)

Thx fuer die Pixxx!
Echt geil


----------



## Fibbs79 (19. Oktober 2017)

ahhhh de Taucher lebt ach noch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## adandt (20. Oktober 2017)

@Fibbs79 warst am Samstag beim Wasi, oder?


----------



## Fibbs79 (20. Oktober 2017)

adandt schrieb:


> @Fibbs79 warst am Samstag beim Wasi, oder?




Nö, ich war nicht am Start


----------



## adandt (20. Oktober 2017)

Oh, ...dachte ich hätte dich an deinem Bike erkannt.


----------



## Optimizer (2. November 2017)

Gestern unterwegs auf "Retrotrails":







Top of the Randzone:




Bestes Posingwetter:













Sonne tanken @ Deichenwand:


----------



## samafa (2. November 2017)

Ich hab das Gegenstück zum Poldi 





....auch von gestern


----------



## Schuffa87 (2. November 2017)

Bei uns war der Turm nicht ganz so hoch 





Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Fibbs79 (4. November 2017)

Overnighter auf dem Kirschfelsen bei Rinnthal. Krankheitsbedingt zu Fuß unterwegs:

Vollmond + Tribüne + Schlafzimmer:





Ich habe Feuer gemacht:





Spidercave:





Sonnenaufgang mit Wolkenband:





Schee war´s mal wieder


----------



## Optimizer (5. November 2017)

Junior's Halb-Fat-Bike Einweihungstour


----------



## trail_desire (5. November 2017)

Bilder von den letzten Wochenenden und Feiertagen....nix sortiert, nix beschrieben, einfach so....

















 














Anhang anzeigen 661680

Anhang anzeigen 661681


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thebike69 (5. November 2017)

trail_desire schrieb:


> Bilder von den letzten Wochenenden und Feiertagen....nix sortiert, nix beschrieben, einfach so....
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 661671
> 
> ...


Aha der Wackelstein!


----------



## samafa (10. November 2017)

Hinterm Haus...


----------



## Thebike69 (18. November 2017)

St.-Anna Kapelle


----------



## lomo (19. November 2017)

Heute nochmal die Sonnenstrahlen genossen, aber nicht so leicht beschürzt, wie der gute Mann da:




HU_4 by *lomo*, auf Flickr




HU_5 by *lomo*, auf Flickr


----------



## DerandereJan (19. November 2017)

Erste Ausfahrt am neuen Hausberg....endlich als waschechter Neupfälzer...


----------



## DAKAY (19. November 2017)

DerandereJan schrieb:


> Erste Ausfahrt am neuen Hausberg....endlich als waschechter Neupfälzer...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Irie Guide (19. November 2017)

DerandereJan schrieb:


> Erste Ausfahrt am neuen Hausberg....endlich als waschechter Neupfälzer...



Check mal unseren Verein. Vielleicht hast ja Bock drauf .
www.pfalz-biker.com


----------



## DerandereJan (19. November 2017)

Längst Kontakt... aber thx


----------



## AlexMC (24. November 2017)

Auch mal wieder im felsigem Gebiet


----------



## A7XFreak (26. November 2017)

Winter is coming [emoji19]


----------



## AlexMC (26. November 2017)

Wow, so weiß war's bei mir nicht.


----------



## samafa (27. November 2017)

@A7XFreak,
ist das vom Poldi und von wann??


----------



## A7XFreak (27. November 2017)

@samafa 
Ja isses. War gestern Vormittag. War aber mehr Eis/Schneeregen als Schnee und ging auch nicht besonders weit runter.


----------



## Modenbachbiker (2. Dezember 2017)

Schnee


 

zeig her eure Bilder !


----------



## Thebike69 (2. Dezember 2017)

und noch mehr Schneeee


----------



## AlexMC (2. Dezember 2017)

Winterfrisch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sugarbiker (3. Dezember 2017)

richtig Schnee...., erster gestern morgen auf dem Drachenfels.....wo ist eigentlich das neue Gipfelkreuz ???


----------



## sugarbiker (3. Dezember 2017)

noch eins ohne bike ...ebenso Drachenfels gestern früh...


----------



## Fibbs79 (3. Dezember 2017)

Paar Bilder der vergangenen Tage:


----------



## Bjoern_U. (3. Dezember 2017)

isch muss mol wiiieder in de Randzone fahre


----------



## Bikeman (3. Dezember 2017)

Danke für die tollen Aufnahmen. [emoji1360]


----------



## jenelajens (10. Dezember 2017)

Die Loog war schön heute  und kein Matsch...


----------



## DAKAY (10. Dezember 2017)




----------



## Bjoern_U. (10. Dezember 2017)

wenn es bei uns unten in der Pfälzer Rheinebene schon mal Schnee hat, muss/darf der Familiensonntag auch mal für eine artgerechte Fatty Haltung unterbrochen werden  











mittlerweile tauts auch schon wieder...


----------



## sugarbiker (10. Dezember 2017)

Samstag früh aufm Rahnfels......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerandereJan (11. Dezember 2017)

@Fibbs79 du machst EXTREM geile Fotos! 

Eins von mir im Sonnenschein zwischen den Schneetagen...


----------



## jenelajens (16. Dezember 2017)

Auf der Kalmit liegt noch Schnee satt...


----------



## Thebike69 (16. Dezember 2017)

jenelajens schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 676134   Auf der Kalmit liegt noch Schnee satt...


In La Palma nid


----------



## DAKAY (16. Dezember 2017)

Thebike69 schrieb:


> In La Palma nid


hier auch nimmer,
aber Matsche.


----------



## trail_desire (16. Dezember 2017)

DAKAY schrieb:


> hier auch nimmer,
> aber Matsche.


Wo ist hier?
Am Stabenberg auch kein Schnee mehr....


----------



## DAKAY (16. Dezember 2017)

trail_desire schrieb:


> Wo ist hier?


Mundaatwald


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Laerry (16. Dezember 2017)

trail_desire schrieb:


> Wo ist hier?
> Am Stabenberg auch kein Schnee mehr....Anhang anzeigen 676197 Anhang anzeigen 676198




Wann wardn ihr do? Muss jo korz nach oder vor mir gewesst soi.


----------



## Irie Guide (17. Dezember 2017)

Gestern am Weinbiet. 
Von Sonne bis Schneefall

 

 war alles dabei.


----------



## trail_desire (17. Dezember 2017)

Laerry schrieb:


> Wann wardn ihr do? Muss jo korz nach oder vor mir gewesst soi.



Weiß nicht genau....am WE schau ich ned so genau auf die Uhr....so 14:00 Uhr +/- 1Std...
Wir haben da einen gesehen mit nem schicken Santa.... hat sich aber hinterm Turm versteckt....war ihm wohl peinlich das billige bike wenn du das warst..???...


----------



## Laerry (18. Dezember 2017)

trail_desire schrieb:


> Weiß nicht genau....am WE schau ich ned so genau auf die Uhr....so 14:00 Uhr +/- 1Std...
> Wir haben da einen gesehen mit nem schicken Santa.... hat sich aber hinterm Turm versteckt....war ihm wohl peinlich das billige bike wenn du das warst..???...



nein  

Fahr n Schwarz-orangenes Müsing. Müsste ein klein wenig früher dagewesen sein.


----------



## Thebike69 (18. Dezember 2017)

Laerry schrieb:


> nein
> 
> Fahr n Schwarz-orangenes Müsing. Müsste ein klein wenig früher dagewesen sein.


Das Müsing habe ich am Weinbiet mal gesehen. Fällt ja da es ja nicht an jeder Ecke steht.
Schönes Teil


----------



## Laerry (18. Dezember 2017)

Thebike69 schrieb:


> Das Müsing habe ich am Weinbiet mal gesehen. Fällt ja da es ja nicht an jeder Ecke steht.
> Schönes Teil


Hardtail oder Fully?
aber danke


----------



## Rand (19. Dezember 2017)

Tour heute rund um die Kalmit und hohe Loog. Dort gibt es noch etwas Schnee.


----------



## DAKAY (28. Dezember 2017)




----------



## AlexMC (31. Dezember 2017)

2017 abschliessen


----------



## Schuffa87 (1. Januar 2018)

Ist das der Trail nach queichhambach runter?

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AlexMC (1. Januar 2018)

Mehr so zur Rheinebene


----------



## Modenbachbiker (6. Januar 2018)

Wassersport

Oder einfach nur ein Bachweg


----------



## Rand (6. Januar 2018)

Das sieht spaßig aus @Modenbachbiker! Wo ist das? 

Bei uns am Weinbiet war es schön neblig.


----------



## Modenbachbiker (6. Januar 2018)

Im Edenkobenertal zwischen Hüttenbrunnen und Hilschweiher.
Das gute war ,die Reifen waren wieder
sauber


----------



## Bener (11. Januar 2018)

Grüße aus der Rheinebene!


----------



## Quente (11. Januar 2018)

... 9 Monde später


----------



## Bener (11. Januar 2018)




----------



## FR.Chicken (13. Januar 2018)

Wenn es drause ungemütlich ist.


----------



## Irie Guide (13. Januar 2018)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Irie Guide (15. Januar 2018)

Burg Berwartstein bei Erlenbach (Dahn)


----------



## Modenbachbiker (21. Januar 2018)

Seht ihr dieses Licht


----------



## AlexMC (30. Januar 2018)

Treppen und Spitzkehren


----------



## saturno (30. Januar 2018)

AlexMC schrieb:


> Treppen und Spitzkehren




tssss immer die montenbiker, machen alles put...... die schönen wanderwege....


----------



## AlexMC (30. Januar 2018)

Ja ganz schlimm das. Beim Hochlaufen fürs Foto habe ich mehr Spuren hinterlassen als beim runterfahren...


----------



## scylla (31. Januar 2018)

Hast du da so ordentlich das Laub rausgekehrt? Fein fein, vielen Dank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## saturno (31. Januar 2018)

AlexMC schrieb:


> Ja ganz schlimm das. Beim Hochlaufen fürs Foto habe ich mehr Spuren hinterlassen als beim runterfahren...




war doch klar, mit den mtb schuhen, da leiden die wege extremst. nur schöne umweltundwaldschonende wanderschuhe hinterlassen nichts.....


----------



## Laerry (31. Januar 2018)

AlexMC schrieb:


> Treppen und Spitzkehren




Halleluja! Unteres Bild wo?


----------



## DAKAY (31. Januar 2018)

Laerry schrieb:


> Halleluja! Unteres Bild wo?


Gute Frage, suche noch ein schönes Plätzchen zum Serpentinen fahren/HR versetzen trainieren


----------



## südpfälzer (11. Februar 2018)

Als ich letztens bei Gleiszellen in den Wald wollte, ist mir neben der Wandertafel ein kleines Gerät auf einem Stahlpfosten aufgefallen:



Ich dachte noch, "neumodisches elektrisches Glumpp" als Ergänzung der Wanderkarte für die Generation Smartphone und fuhr erst weiter.
Dann siegte die Neugier, und bei genauerem Hinsehen war das eine Parkuhr!



Im Wegradeln hab ich dann über den Sinn von dem Teil nachgedacht, denn es gibt hier eigentlich gar keinen Parkplatz. Und irgendeine Unstimmigkeit war mir auch im Kopf, ich kam aber nicht gleich drauf. 
Also nochmal hin und genauer inspiziert - dann ist es mir aufgefallen:


 
Das Ding will gute alte D-Mark!?
Ist das jetzt aus dem Museum geklaut oder nimmt es die Entwicklung der EU schon mal vorweg?

Aber warum das Teil da steht, erschließt sich mir immer noch nicht.


----------



## Irie Guide (11. Februar 2018)

Unterwegs am Backelstein und Hühnerfelsen.


----------



## lomo (11. Februar 2018)

HU_05 by *lomo*, auf Flickr


----------



## trail_desire (11. Februar 2018)

Auch endlich entdeckt...


----------



## Laerry (11. Februar 2018)

T......nähe Gäsbockland?


----------



## DerandereJan (11. Februar 2018)

Mal was Bewegtes von mir... Viel Spaß beim Anschauen


----------



## Schuffa87 (12. Februar 2018)

Nettes Video und schönes Rad. Am Anfang auf der Warte (Stabe?!) wäre ein Gimbal zur Stabilisation gut gewesen.
Wir können gerne mal ne Runde machen wenn du magst 

Bist du nicht vorher Alutech gefahren?

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerandereJan (12. Februar 2018)

Das war leider mit Gimbal...da muss ich wohl noch nachjustieren, hat mich auch tierisch gestört 
Jederzeit gerne mal ne Runde drehen, ich komm dann auch wieder mim Alutech, das Orange war nur geliehen...


----------



## Optimizer (12. Februar 2018)

Alles schief..... hatten wir nicht mal ne Horizontediskussion????




Sieht aus wie ne Felsenquietscheente:


----------



## Joshua60 (12. Februar 2018)

Die Ente sieht eher aus wie ein Dackel! :-D


----------



## Bjoern_U. (12. Februar 2018)

Joshua60 schrieb:


> Die Ente sieht eher aus wie ein Dackel! :-D


war auch mein erster Gedanke


----------



## adandt (14. Februar 2018)

Gegend um Lemberg:


----------



## DerandereJan (17. Februar 2018)

Heit wars emol rischdsch schää...


----------



## trail_desire (19. Februar 2018)

Am WE war es nochmal weiß in der Pfalz....


----------



## Laerry (20. Februar 2018)

Find ja die nachfolgende Serpentine heftiger als diese Steilstufe da. Allgemein aber ne geile Abfahrt.


----------



## trail_desire (20. Februar 2018)

Laerry schrieb:


> Find ja die nachfolgende Serpentine heftiger als diese Steilstufe da. Allgemein aber ne geile Abfahrt.



Das stimmt..... aber bei Schnee ist im weiteren Verlauf auch noch eine Rechtskehre mit fieser Längswurzel nicht ganz ohne....
und ganz unten kurz vor Trailende am Weiher die Rechtskehre mit Stufe.....hat es in sich....hier gibts leider keine Bilder, da war es nur noch matschig.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikeman (20. Februar 2018)

Ich beneide euch etwas um die tolle Bikeregion sage Danke für die tollen Impressionen.


----------



## lomo (20. Februar 2018)

Laerry schrieb:


> ... Allgemein aber ne geile Abfahrt.



Leider schon sehr "zerbremst"


----------



## trail_desire (20. Februar 2018)

lomo schrieb:


> Leider schon sehr "zerbremst"


Ja leider.....gibt auch so Spezialisten die möglichst schnell und geradeaus runterwollen......Abkürzer mag ich gar nicht......ist hier auch Thema verfehlt.....setzen.....Sechs!


----------



## Bjoern_U. (21. Februar 2018)

vom letzten Wochenende



















aber sooo gaaanz langsam nervt der Winter, ich hätte gerne mal wieder trocken und 2stellige + Temperaturen


----------



## Fibbs79 (22. Februar 2018)

An den Bewegtbildern + Kameraeinstellung (Winkel) muss ich noch etwas üben. Akku vor der Tour aufladen soll auch sinnvoll sein


----------



## Haardtrocker (22. Februar 2018)

Fatbiken mit Saumagen : Das ist echter Pälzer Bikelifestyle  Da fehlt nur nur noch der Bikeschoppen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IBEX73 (23. Februar 2018)

ekreis schrieb:


> Fatbiken mit Saumagen : Das ist echter Pälzer Bikelifestyle  Da fehlt nur nur noch der Bikeschoppen.



Dem @Fibbs79 sein Schoppa ist die Coke.....


----------



## Bjoern_U. (23. Februar 2018)

IBEX73 schrieb:


> Dem @Fibbs79 sein Schoppa ist die Coke.....


*klugscheißer_on* des häsd Schoppe, hod doch nix mid nem Opa zu due *klugscheißer_off*


----------



## DerandereJan (23. Februar 2018)

Leider heute nur mit Handy unterwegs...


----------



## Bjoern_U. (25. Februar 2018)

trotz Sonne wars gaaanz schön kalt


----------



## Kelme (25. Februar 2018)

Gestern zwischen Bruderfelsen und Hilschberghaus. Das war ganz schön zapfig.




Eis_1 by kelme_sis, auf Flickr




Eis_3 by kelme_sis, auf Flickr




Eis_4 by kelme_sis, auf Flickr


----------



## DerandereJan (25. Februar 2018)

Das letzte...


----------



## jenelajens (25. Februar 2018)

An der Loog. Stellenweise schon glatt. Egal. Schon das Knirschen des Schnees ist es wert.


----------



## lomo (25. Februar 2018)

In der Sonne war es ganz schön ...




HU_21 by *lomo*, auf Flickr

... und nebenbei ein paar schöne Autos gesehen ... und gehört




HU_22 by *lomo*, auf Flickr




HU_23 by *lomo*, auf Flickr




HU_26 by *lomo*, auf Flickr


----------



## Radler-01 (26. Februar 2018)

@lomo - grandios erwischter Sprung, Chapeau...


----------



## lomo (26. Februar 2018)

radler-01 schrieb:


> @lomo - grandios erwischter Sprung, Chapeau...



Danke, war aber mit der kompakten Sony eher ein Zufallsprodukt.
Aber der Porschefahrer hatte wenigstens 'n Arsch in der Hose und das Gas stehen lassen, so dass ein gescheiter Sprung zustande kam. Übertreffen könnte ihn wahrscheinlich nur noch der Berlandy.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radler-01 (27. Februar 2018)

Im zweiten Durchgang der R35 (WP 4) war der Carrera der Vorwagen mit Funkenflug und einige der ersten Fahrer beherzt bei der Sache. 
Die Stratos-Flunder flog nicht soweit, aber das hat der Sound ausgeglichen


----------



## Kelme (27. Februar 2018)

1978 habe ich den Lancia Stratos mit Röhrl/Geistdörfer im Cockpit bei der Rallye Vorderpfalz live erlebt. 
Sonderprüfung Waldleiningen-Weidenthal mit 17,3 km und 168 Kurven (sagt man). In dem Jahr kam vom Sound her kein anderer Wagen fetter von der Schwarzsohler Höhe hinunter nach Weidenthal geknallt.


----------



## Radler-01 (27. Februar 2018)

am Sonntag auch nicht...


----------



## Bjoern_U. (27. Februar 2018)

heute kann man bei dem Thema Lancia nur noch


----------



## saturno (27. Februar 2018)




----------



## adandt (2. März 2018)

Vogelpfad Lemberg.
Das Eis war wohl müde und hat sich mal auf die Bank gesetzt






Damit isses jetzt bald vorbei...





... hatte mich grad dran gewöhnt


----------



## SebiSch (3. März 2018)

Gestern Nachmittag mit meinem Sohn auf der Kalmit, oben fand es mein Sohn durch das viele Eis nicht so richtig lustig, weiter unten hatten wir dann 15 Minuten Spaß bis der Schlauch seinen Dienst quittiert hat. 

Wir hatten natürlich alles dabei - bis auf einen 20“ x 3.0 Schlauch [emoji1] und schon wurde die Abfahrt zu einer Rad-Wanderung.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Karolus (3. März 2018)

SebiSch schrieb:


> Gestern Nachmittag mit meinem Sohn auf der Kalmit, oben fand es mein Sohn durch das viele Eis nicht so richtig lustig, weiter unten hatten wir dann 15 Minuten Spaß bis der Schlauch seinen Dienst quittiert hat.
> 
> Wir hatten natürlich alles dabei - bis auf einen 20“ x 3.0 Schlauch [emoji1] und schon wurde die Abfahrt zu einer Rad-Wanderung.
> 
> ...



Cool! Kalmit komplett selbst hoch getreten? Respekt! Was wiegt denn das Spezi und wie kommt dein Kleiner damit klar? Für unsern Großen steht auch bald ein neues Radl an. Daher die Frage.

Edit: Wie funzt die Gabel?


----------



## SebiSch (3. März 2018)

Karolus schrieb:


> Cool! Kalmit komplett selbst hoch getreten? Respekt! Was wiegt denn das Spezi und wie kommt dein Kleiner damit klar? Für unsern Großen steht auch bald ein neues Radl an. Daher die Frage.
> 
> Edit: Wie funzt die Gabel?



Hi, selbst hochgetreten... Nein mit dem Mamataxi, er ist 6 Jahre alt und von Zuhause bis dahin schafft er es noch nicht.
Beim Gewicht müsste ich lügen, um die 11kg glaube ich.
Allerdings kommt er damit gut klar und durch die dicken Schlappen hat er im Wald ordentlich Spaß und Grip.
Uns war aber von vornherein klar, dass wir beim 20“er noch nicht so tief in die Tasche greifen, sein nächstes wird dann etwas hochwertigeres weil er dann auch selbst mehr Gewicht hat und das Fahrer-Fahrrad-Verhältnis langsam besser wird.

Die Bremsen machen zwar zu, aber dadurch das es keine Hydraulik sind kostet ihn das während der Abfahrt viel Kraft.

Zu deiner Frage mit der Gabel...
...naja die ist dran und federt auch, allerdings muss es da schon richtig Schläge geben damit was passiert, viel mehr Dämpfung kann man über die Reifen bekommen, etwas Luft raus und es läuft gut.

Es kommt ja immer darauf an wieviel Geld du in die Hand nehmen willst und in dem Alter wachsen unsere Beiden noch ziemlich flott.

Wo kommt ihr denn her?
Wenn dein Sohn mal das 20er probieren will bekommen wir das mit Sicherheit hin. [emoji6]

Gesendet vom Eierphone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sp00n82 (3. März 2018)

SebiSch schrieb:


> ...naja die ist dran und federt auch, allerdings muss es da schon richtig Schläge geben damit was passiert, viel mehr Dämpfung kann man über die Reifen bekommen, etwas Luft raus und es läuft gut.


Wäre gerade dann nicht tubeless noch vorteilhafter?


----------



## SebiSch (4. März 2018)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Wäre gerade dann nicht tubeless noch vorteilhafter?



Doch auf jeden Fall, aber nicht um jeden Preis. 20 x 3.0 bekommt man ja nicht an jeder Ecke und dann noch auf tubeless umrüsten ist preislich bestimmt ein großer Spaß .


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bjoern_U. (4. März 2018)

wenn die Felge das mitmacht ist das kein Aufwand


----------



## DAKAY (4. März 2018)

Preislich auch nicht so wild.
@Karolus ein Kumpel von mir hat das Teil seinem Kleinen auch gekauft, würde er im Nachhinein aber nicht mehr nehmen.


----------



## PORTEX77 (4. März 2018)

Karolus schrieb:


> Edit: Wie funzt die Gabel?





sp00n82 schrieb:


> Wäre gerade dann nicht tubeless noch vorteilhafter?


Der kleine ist 6 Jahre alt, der fährt einfach drauf los, egal welche Gabel, wieviel Luft ob mit oder ohne Schlauch, denke ich mal


----------



## SebiSch (4. März 2018)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Der kleine ist 6 Jahre alt, der fährt einfach drauf los, egal welche Gabel, wieviel Luft ob mit oder ohne Schlauch, denke ich mal



Genauso ist es [emoji1], da macht man sich selbst mehr Gedanken drüber als die Kinder.
Wir sind früher mit Hardtails auch alle Berge runtergebügelt und man war „stolz wie Oscar“, das merke ich bei meinem Junior auch.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sp00n82 (4. März 2018)

SebiSch schrieb:


> Doch auf jeden Fall, aber nicht um jeden Preis. 20 x 3.0 bekommt man ja nicht an jeder Ecke und dann noch auf tubeless umrüsten ist preislich bestimmt ein großer Spaß .





Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> wenn die Felge das mitmacht ist das kein Aufwand


Auch wenn die Felge nicht explizit tubeless-tauglich ist, kann man das umrüsten. Im Prinzip musst du ja nur die Speichenlöcher abdichten mit nem Klebeband. Gorilla-Tape wird da gerne verwendet als nicht explizites Tubeless-Klebeband. Ich hatte das auch schonmal mit ordinärem durchsichtigem Tesafilm gemacht. Das war beim wieder Abmachen natürlich im Nachhinein nicht die beste Idee, gehalten während der Fahrt hats aber. 
Und wenn der Kleine dann noch nicht wild in Kurven reinballert oder große Sprünge nimmt, dann ist die ohnehin bereits nur geringe Chance, dass der Reifen von der Felge springen kann, noch viel kleiner. Austesten muss man natürlich, wie fest der Reifen sitzt, es gibt immer ungünstige Toleranzen. Eventuell könnte man da dann noch mit Klebeband bis zum Felgenhorn für einen etwas festeren Sitz sorgen.


----------



## Nameless1985 (4. März 2018)




----------



## Irie Guide (4. März 2018)




----------



## Optimizer (4. März 2018)

Es war zwar schlonsig im Wald, aber biken geht immer...


----------



## Bjoern_U. (4. März 2018)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Es war zwar schlonsig im Wald, aber biken geht immer...


das war aber zu Anfang der Tour, die Hose ist ja noch sauber


----------



## Bjoern_U. (4. März 2018)

mal wieder unterwegs mit @rmfausi 




zu Anfang hatte es sogar noch eine geschlossene Schneedecke, gegen Ende war es eher eine Wasserschlacht 







das heutige Ziel, die Abfahrt auf wegtauendem Matschschnee war dann recht spaßig


----------



## adandt (5. März 2018)

Die letzten vier Tage noch die Winterlandschaft genossen




Hat auch was gutes,... das hässliche Plastik kann jetzt hoffentlich bald wieder weg


----------



## Bjoern_U. (5. März 2018)

gerade gesehen, eins der Bilder von gestern ist in der Auswahl zum FdT
also wer will darf gerne das Sternchen anklicken


----------



## Karolus (6. März 2018)

SebiSch schrieb:


> Hi, selbst hochgetreten... Nein mit dem Mamataxi, er ist 6 Jahre alt und von Zuhause bis dahin schafft er es noch nicht.
> Beim Gewicht müsste ich lügen, um die 11kg glaube ich.
> Allerdings kommt er damit gut klar und durch die dicken Schlappen hat er im Wald ordentlich Spaß und Grip.
> Uns war aber von vornherein klar, dass wir beim 20“er noch nicht so tief in die Tasche greifen, sein nächstes wird dann etwas hochwertigeres weil er dann auch selbst mehr Gewicht hat und das Fahrer-Fahrrad-Verhältnis langsam besser wird.
> ...





DAKAY schrieb:


> Preislich auch nicht so wild.
> @Karolus ein Kumpel von mir hat das Teil seinem Kleinen auch gekauft, würde er im Nachhinein aber nicht mehr nehmen.



Danke für die Infos zum Spezi! Ich bin noch ganz am Anfang mit der Suche. Neuanschaffung ist für den Sommer zum Geburtstag geplant. @SebiSch: Danke fürs Angebot zum Proberollen. Ich schau mal was sonst noch so in Frage kommt und würde mich dann gegebenenfalls melden. 



PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Der kleine ist 6 Jahre alt, der fährt einfach drauf los, egal welche Gabel, wieviel Luft ob mit oder ohne Schlauch, denke ich mal



Das sehe ich grundsätzlich genauso. Nur beim Gewicht bin ich bei den Kids, im Gegensatz zu meinen eigenen Bikes, etwas pingelig. Der Bengel ist eher zart gebaut und ich habe einfach festgestellt, dass er mit schwereren Rädern nicht gut zurecht kommt. Das ist dann durchaus auch eine Frage der Sicherheit. Man muss halt auch bedenken, dass ein 11kg Bike im Verhältnis bei mir in etwa einem 33kg Rad entsprechen würde. Da hätte ich sicher auch so meine Schwierigkeiten. Hinsichtlich Gabel würde ich zugunsten des Gewichts auch eher auf starr gehen. 

Nochmals danke für eure Einschätzung und sorry für offtopic .


----------



## Bjoern_U. (7. März 2018)

Dank Resturlaub konnte ich gestern das Hausrevier etwas nach Süden hin verlassen und auch die neue Selbstversorgung mit Warmspeisen testen.
Danke @Fibbs79 für die Tour Vorlage


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (7. März 2018)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> Dank Resturlaub konnte ich gestern das Hausrevier etwas nach Süden hin verlassen und auch die neue Selbstversorgung mit Warmspeisen testen.
> Danke @Fibbs79 für die Tour Vorlage



Vorlage


----------



## Bjoern_U. (7. März 2018)

das vom Bike fallen habe ich ausgelasen


----------



## Lynus (7. März 2018)

@ Fibbs: (un-)geschickt eingefädelt


----------



## lomo (11. März 2018)

HU_03_03 by *lomo*, auf Flickr




HU_03_01 by *lomo*, auf Flickr


----------



## trail_desire (26. März 2018)

Der Schnee ist weg.....


----------



## trail_desire (26. März 2018)




----------



## DerandereJan (1. April 2018)

Was en Oschdersamsdaach


----------



## Schuffa87 (3. April 2018)

Biudiful


----------



## Bjoern_U. (5. April 2018)

endlich mal kein Eis, Schnee und Matsch mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (5. April 2018)

OH GOTT! Der KÄFER!!


----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (5. April 2018)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> endlich mal kein Eis, Schnee und Matsch mehr



War das Tal frei von Bäumen?


----------



## DerandereJan (5. April 2018)

Noch eins von Ostern...am Gesichtsausdruck üben wir noch...


----------



## Fibbs79 (5. April 2018)

Pfalzwaldgeist schrieb:


> War das Tal frei von Bäumen?



Bis auf kleinere Äste


----------



## Bjoern_U. (5. April 2018)

Pfalzwaldgeist schrieb:


> War das Tal frei von Bäumen?


das Tal ja 

aber blau-weiß vom Luitpoldturm Richtung Gräfenstein ist eine blöde Kletterei


----------



## trail_desire (5. April 2018)

Do war mer ach....


 Northshore?


Aussicht 


Wir wurden spontan von einer  Familie eingeladen...kumm, mer hen no Werscht iwwerich....Den Grappa haben wir abgeleht, aber auch das Dosenbier hat bei der folgenden Abfahrt bei einigen Schlüsselstellen den Schlüssel vermissen lassen





Details am Rande 


Gerade gings noch



Noch ein Northshore


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Irie Guide (6. April 2018)

Drachenfels, Bad Dürkheim, Top Shot


----------



## Irie Guide (6. April 2018)




----------



## Alex-Tina (12. April 2018)

.


----------



## Alex-Tina (12. April 2018)

trail_desire schrieb:


> Do war mer ach....Anhang anzeigen 715444
> Northshore?Anhang anzeigen 715446
> Aussicht Anhang anzeigen 715447
> Wir wurden spontan von einer  Familie eingeladen...kumm, mer hen no Werscht iwwerich....Den Grappa haben wir abgeleht, aber auch das Dosenbier hat bei der folgenden Abfahrt bei einigen Schlüsselstellen den Schlüssel vermissen lassenAnhang anzeigen 715448
> ...



Wo hat den diese Tour stattgefunden? Die Trails sehen Sehen mega aus!


----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (12. April 2018)

Alex-Tina schrieb:


> Wo hat den diese Tour stattgefunden? Die Trails sehen Sehen mega aus!



Ein Teil ist im Bereich Annweiler Forsthaus


----------



## AlexMC (14. April 2018)

Ein herrlicher Tag mit @trail_desire und @Lush


----------



## Irie Guide (14. April 2018)




----------



## trail_desire (14. April 2018)

AlexMC schrieb:


> Ein herrlicher Tag mit @trail_desire und @Lush



Ja, das war wirklich ein genialer Tag......






......weitere Bilder folgen


----------



## whateVer. (15. April 2018)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> Dank Resturlaub konnte ich gestern das Hausrevier etwas nach Süden hin verlassen und auch die neue Selbstversorgung mit Warmspeisen testen.
> Danke @Fibbs79 für die Tour Vorlage



Finde ich diese Tour bei komoot?  Würde die Tour auch gerne fahren. Gruß Daniel


----------



## Nameless1985 (16. April 2018)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trail_desire (16. April 2018)

Noch mehr Bilder vom vergangenen Samstag mit @AlexMC

Was an einem sanft plätscherndem Bächlein begann....



......wurde bergauf bald anstrengend..... 


.....Erholung war aber in Sicht....ready for Take-off.....wie ein Urlaubsflieger sah das aber nicht aus.... 



....Immer wieder gern gesehen.... 


.....Spielereien müssen sein... 


....hoch das Bein... 


....kurioses am Wegrand... 


....Treppen wie Hühnerleitern... 


....nur wegen dem Versprechen einer nackten Frau im Wald ist Alex mit uns auf Tour.....



....felsige Abfahrt...


....auch für Frau geeignet.... 


 .....und am Schluß nochmal ein Beinchenlupfer...


----------



## Irie Guide (17. April 2018)

Habe das Foto im Netz gefunden. Weiß jemand wo das in der Pfalz sein soll?


----------



## Irie Guide (19. April 2018)

Wallberghütte Deidesheim


----------



## Laerry (19. April 2018)

Heute bei bestem Wetter am häckseln unserer Terassenanlagen an der Wachtenburg.


----------



## DerandereJan (19. April 2018)

Eiskanal... ich mag das Ding irgendwie...


----------



## DAKAY (22. April 2018)




----------



## Bjoern_U. (23. April 2018)

Samstag Trail-Explorer-Tour mit @rmfausi im @Fibbs79 Land rund um Rinnthal 







Biker Suchbild 























hölzerne Spaßbremsen, leider zur Zeit auf vielen Wegen dort zahlreich vorhanden




anschließendes Kohlehydrat und Flüssigkeiten auffüllen


----------



## samafa (24. April 2018)

@Bjoern_U. 
wo gabs den die leckere Pizza???


----------



## Fibbs79 (24. April 2018)

samafa schrieb:


> @Bjoern_U.
> wo gabs den die leckere Pizza???



http://www.ristorantedaangelo.de/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bjoern_U. (24. April 2018)

samafa schrieb:


> @Bjoern_U.
> wo gabs den die leckere Pizza???


immer die Einheimischen fragen  


Fibbs79 schrieb:


> http://www.ristorantedaangelo.de/


----------



## Optimizer (24. April 2018)




----------



## Teufelstisch (24. April 2018)

Optimizer schrieb:


>


Aua! Mein Fuß ist kein Fahrradständer...! 

Wird unten (Richtung Salzbach) noch Holz gemacht oder sind die Sperrungen wieder aufgehoben?


----------



## Optimizer (25. April 2018)

Ja, wird noch gemacht. Der Pfad von der Tankstelle kommend ist aber fahrbar.


----------



## SickboyLC4 (25. April 2018)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> Samstag Trail-Explorer-Tour mit @rmfausi im @Fibbs79 Land rund um Rinnthal



Hast du hierzu vll. einen Track, den man nachfahren könnte?


----------



## Bjoern_U. (25. April 2018)

SickboyLC4 schrieb:


> Hast du hierzu vll. einen Track, den man nachfahren könnte?


das willst du nicht 
da waren leider zuviele Wege dabei, die zum wandern schon besch... waren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SickboyLC4 (25. April 2018)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> das willst du nicht
> da waren leider zuviele Wege dabei, die zum wandern schon besch... waren



Kenne das, wenn man das Bike quer durch die wildeste Botanik schiebt und denkt "bei der Planung hat es flüssiger gewirkt..." 

Hat aber jemand geile Trailtouren (bitte keine Schotterautobahnen...) in der Umgebung?


----------



## Jesh (26. April 2018)

Ist es jetzt erlaubt die Trails auf dem Rehberg zu fahren? Da steht das alles erlaubt wäre bis auf Förlenberg und Trifels. Verwirrt mich etwas weil es doch angeblich nur auf den Strecken vom MTB Park erlaubt ist....


----------



## AlexMC (28. April 2018)

Gestern unnerwegs.


----------



## `Smubob´ (30. April 2018)

Jesh schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 722781 Anhang anzeigen 722782
> 
> 
> Ist es jetzt erlaubt die Trails auf dem Rehberg zu fahren? Da steht das alles erlaubt wäre bis auf Förlenberg und Trifels. Verwirrt mich etwas weil es doch angeblich nur auf den Strecken vom MTB Park erlaubt ist....


Da steht „können“, nicht „dürfen“...  und ich hab letztens nichts davon bemerkt, dass man dort angeblich nicht fahren kann 

PS: was man sich dabei vielleicht denken sollte: am Wochenende zu den besten Zeiten sollte man diese Hotspots wohl eher meiden, bis diese Slevogt-Sache wieder gegessen ist.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (1. Mai 2018)

gestern trotz Starkwind zum Bikepacking Equipmenttest (u.a. neue Packtaschen, Zelt, Schlafsack, 1x11) aufgebrochen.





















passt soweit alles, Trails muss man eben etwas langsamer fahren, an die Rolle vorne muss man sich gewöhnen


----------



## AlexMC (5. Mai 2018)

Spitzkehrenmassaker mit @trail_desire und @Lush


----------



## trail_desire (7. Mai 2018)

Noch ein wenig Nachschlag zu @AlexMC




Lippen zu.... 


Zunge raus.... 


Sturzraum ist ok....der nächste bitte 


....mit dem Kopf durch die Wand?


----------



## Kelme (10. Mai 2018)

Heute im Breitenbachtal




Salamander_1 by kelme_sis, auf Flickr


----------



## Jesh (12. Mai 2018)

Ich hab heute in Landau ein Kamel gesehen


----------



## Jesh (12. Mai 2018)

...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## whateVer. (13. Mai 2018)

Jesh schrieb:


> Ich hab heute in Landau ein Kamel gesehen


Kamele sind nichts neues in der Pfalz. Vorgestern haben mir mal wieder 3 wilde Kamele den weg gekreuzt, aber feuersalamander sieht eher selten.


----------



## Irie Guide (13. Mai 2018)




----------



## whateVer. (15. Mai 2018)

Sry für die windgeräusche. Für die meisten bestimmt langweilig, aber für mich war das echt genial


----------



## lomo (16. Mai 2018)

Am Samstag zuvor war hier noch der Gäsbockmarathon unterwegs ...




Wellenliegen_18_01 by *lomo*, auf Flickr

Ein Spanier in der Pfalz:




Machoman by *lomo*, auf Flickr


----------



## lomo (16. Mai 2018)

Auf der Vortour zur Tour ...




Vortour_01 by *lomo*, auf Flickr


----------



## cougar1982 (18. Mai 2018)

Ich fahre seit vielen Jahren nur Hardtails und immer aus eigener Kraft den Berg hoch.
Jetzt dachte ich mir mal es wird Zeit hinten auch mal mit Federung zu fahren. Dazu habe ich mir auch gleich noch einen Hilfsmotor mit Sprachsteuerung mitgenommen. Erste fahrt auf das Weinbiet war sehr gut. Zum nachladen braucht man da nicht mal eine Steckdose. Ein Müsliriegel reicht da für einen kleinen Hügel.


----------



## AlexMC (19. Mai 2018)

Jetzt habt ihr schon soviel Werbung für die Ecke gemacht, da mußte ich halt auch noch hin


----------



## Bjoern_U. (20. Mai 2018)

ja, das ist schon ne schöne Ecke


----------



## radon-biker-qlt (20. Mai 2018)

Und wo ist das und gibt es einen GPS-Track dazu?
Oder ist das Top Secret

Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerandereJan (21. Mai 2018)

Mal ein ned ganz so schönes Foto aus der Region... euch noch eine tolle Saison 2018, ich fahre in Gedanken mit euch!


----------



## Bikeman (21. Mai 2018)

DerandereJan schrieb:


> Mal ein ned ganz so schönes Foto aus der Region... euch noch eine tolle Saison 2018, ich fahre in Gedanken mit euch!



Autsch das sieht nicht gut aus? Knochen heil geblieben?


----------



## sp00n82 (21. Mai 2018)

Dem Text nach zu urteilen nicht so ganz.  Gute Besserung!


----------



## DerandereJan (22. Mai 2018)

Nee leider ned heil geblieben... Schien- und Wadenbein durch.
Danke fürs Mitfühlen!


----------



## Fibbs79 (22. Mai 2018)

Oh shit. Gute Besserung


----------



## Bjoern_U. (22. Mai 2018)

Autsch!
Gute Besserung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikeman (22. Mai 2018)

DerandereJan schrieb:


> Nee leider ned heil geblieben... Schien- und Wadenbein durch.
> Danke fürs Mitfühlen!



Gute und schnelle Genesung wünsche ich Dir.


----------



## Slitter (22. Mai 2018)

Nee Jan,
schon wieder die Knochen kaputt.
Wer führt uns das nächste mal aufs Weinbiet?

Gute Besserung!


----------



## DerandereJan (22. Mai 2018)

Ja, ich kann mir leider auch gerade geileres vorstellen, aber shit happens.
Was das Guiden angeht, so haben wir doch massenhaft guten Ersatz im Team, da brauchst du nichts befürchten! 
Ab August führe ich dann Weinbergtouren... 
Auf bald!


----------



## cougar1982 (23. Mai 2018)

Heute im Wald bei Wachenheim 




Und ein Ringelnatter habe ich heute gesehen. Konnte leider nur ein seh schlechtes Bild machen bevor sie sich aus dem Staub gemacht hat.
Das gute stück war über 1m lang.


----------



## Laerry (24. Mai 2018)

Oh, den Müllberg habe ich letzte Woche auch gesehen. Einfach unfassbar!


----------



## saturno (24. Mai 2018)

cougar1982 schrieb:


> Heute im Wald bei Wachenheim



oha, jetzt sind schon die "cargobiker" im wald unterwegs


----------



## AlexMC (27. Mai 2018)

Hätte ja eine schöne Tour sein können 





Bei der ersten Schlüsselstelle den Notausgang genommen





Bike fand die Idee scheixxe





Für 'nen Hang Spitzkehren geht's zur Not auch ohne Hinterradbremse...


----------



## trail_desire (27. Mai 2018)

AlexMC schrieb:


> Hätte ja eine schöne Tour sein können
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Heimlich üben?.....gleiche Tour wie letztes mal?......
Wir waren auf Erkundungstour um Deidesheim......


----------



## AlexMC (27. Mai 2018)

trail_desire schrieb:


> Heimlich üben?.....gleiche Tour wie letztes mal?......



Nein, etwas weiter südlich


----------



## Kenny10 (28. Mai 2018)

Hallo in die Runde,

ich bin Udo und zusätzlich zum Mountainbiken fotografiere ich auch sehr gerne. Wenn jemand Lust auf gute Fotos hat, könnten wir gerne mal eine kombinierte "Mountainbike-Fotoshooting-Tour" machen. Gerne auf Euren Lieblingstrails. Meine Vorschläge wären meine Hausstrecken rund ums Weinbiet oder im Edenkobener Tal. Voraussetzung wäre, dass ich im Gegenzug eine Unterschrift erhalte, die mir die Verwendung der Fotos erlaubt.
Meine bevorzugten Tage sind Donnerstag, Samstag oder evtl. auch Freitag. Donnerstags wäre mir im Moment am liebsten, da ist auch der Wald schön leer.
Die Tour sollte nicht mehr als etwa 600 HM haben, damit auch ordentlich Zeit zum Fotografieren bleibt. Und ein paar markante Stellen im Sinne von schönen Aussichten, anspruchsvollen Trails oder Treppenstufen wären nicht verkehrt.
Hat jemand Lust?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --- (30. Mai 2018)

DerandereJan schrieb:


> Nee leider ned heil geblieben... Schien- und Wadenbein durch.
> Danke fürs Mitfühlen!


 mimimi


----------



## FR.Chicken (31. Mai 2018)




----------



## delphi1507 (4. Juni 2018)

AlexMC schrieb:


> Für 'nen Hang Spitzkehren geht's zur Not auch ohne Hinterradbremse...
> 
> 
> 
> > Hatte das Vergnügen Mal mit der Vorderradbremse... Hebel im Blätterhaufen nicht wiedergefunden.... Tour war dann sofort zuende... Bzw trail runterschiebt angesagt..


----------



## DerandereJan (13. Juni 2018)

Immer abziehen!


----------



## AlexMC (17. Juni 2018)

wäre was für @trail_desire


----------



## trail_desire (17. Juni 2018)

AlexMC schrieb:


> wäre was für @trail_desire


Gerne.....wann?
Suchen auch noch fähigen Vogesen-Guide


----------



## AlexMC (23. Juni 2018)




----------



## AlexMC (2. Juli 2018)

Mit @trail_desire und @Lush meist spitzkehrig unnerwegs


----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (2. Juli 2018)

AlexMC schrieb:


> Mit @trail_desire und @Lush meist spitzkehrig unnerwegs



Die Stelle wird von Regen zu Regen auch schlimmer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trail_desire (4. Juli 2018)

AlexMC schrieb:


> Mit @trail_desire und @Lush meist spitzkehrig unnerwegs


Nachschlag zu @AlexMC
Knifflig....



immer wieder Kehren....



fast zu flach....



immer an der Wand lang....



geniale Sicht....



immer schön üben....



Rumpelflow....




bei der Hitze lieber im Schatten....


----------



## DerandereJan (27. Juli 2018)

Die Zeit des Leidens ist vorbei...endlich wieder aufm Bock!


----------



## samafa (1. August 2018)

Ein Fels den ich noch gar nicht kannte...Naja man kann nicht überall sein.
Aber eine Zufallsbegegnung ist auch schön...
"Der Krebswoogfels


----------



## Nameless1985 (2. August 2018)




----------



## AlexMC (5. August 2018)

Mit dem Junior meist spitzkehrig unnerwegs


----------



## DerandereJan (11. August 2018)

Mal wieder was Bewegtes von mir....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AlexMC (12. August 2018)

war hier falsch


----------



## Fibbs79 (13. August 2018)

Die (vermutlich) längste Treppe des Pfälzer Waldes:
_die letzten paar Stufen sind mir leider entwischt_


----------



## Deleted 38566 (14. August 2018)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Die (vermutlich) längste Treppe des Pfälzer Waldes:
> _die letzten paar Stufen sind mir leider entwischt_



Klingenmünster?


----------



## saturno (14. August 2018)

stonelebs12 schrieb:


> Klingenmünster?



nö isse nicht, denn die ist zusammenhängend.....


----------



## Fibbs79 (14. August 2018)

saturno schrieb:


> nö isse nicht, denn die ist zusammenhängend.....



Nur der untere Teil


----------



## DAKAY (20. August 2018)

Hometrail sweet Hometrail


----------



## DAKAY (24. August 2018)

und noch 1


----------



## lomo (26. August 2018)

3 Wochen Abstinenz sind rum:




HU_30 by *lomo*, auf Flickr




HU_31 by *lomo*, auf Flickr




HU_32 by *lomo*, auf Flickr


----------



## Kelme (27. August 2018)

Rückbesinnung auf das Wesentliche.
Ein Stahlhardtail mit ordentlicher Federgabel genügt für die meisten meiner Anforderungen im Pfälzerwald (und vor den anderen habe ich zuviel Angst ).




IMG_5576[1] by kelme_sis, auf Flickr


----------



## Deleted 48198 (1. September 2018)

Back to the routes. HT-Fahrten ersparen mir immer den Physiotherapeuthen.  Schlicht und dezent nur der orangene Lenker und der rote Vorbau mit Sattelklemme sind etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig, oder waren die noch in der Restekiste?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (1. September 2018)

Die Sattelklemme war in der Grabbelkiste. Der Lenker war mal günstig und schön breit. Der Vorbau lag noch rum und passte zum Lenkerdurchmesser. Außerdem war er schön kurz. Voher war ein 90-er drauf.


----------



## Kelme (2. September 2018)

P7 - und jetzt höre ich mit den Bildchen davon auf und gehe Radfahren.




MDG_6767_02 by kelme_sis, auf Flickr


----------



## Kelme (8. September 2018)

Das Rad heute Morgen ohne den alten Mann




P7_2 by kelme_sis, auf Flickr


----------



## DerandereJan (14. September 2018)

Endlich wieder Vollgas... zum Glück spielt das Wetter mit...


----------



## DerandereJan (19. September 2018)

Das Licht ist einfach der Wahnsinn grad...


----------



## DAKAY (21. September 2018)

Endlich widda Keschdezeit


----------



## DAKAY (22. September 2018)

Knapp nicht mehr Pfalz


----------



## Specialized_man (23. September 2018)

gibts schon Keschde ?????????


----------



## DAKAY (23. September 2018)

Specialized_man schrieb:


> gibts schon Keschde ?????????



Noch seeehr vereinzelt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AlexMC (22. Oktober 2018)

Herbstliche Spitzkehrchen









Ausfahren





oder Versetzen


----------



## DerandereJan (22. Oktober 2018)

Was das ein geiles Herbstwochenende war....


----------



## Jesh (1. November 2018)

Irgendwie is hier in letzter Zeit nich mehr allzuviel los


----------



## Radler-01 (1. November 2018)

... sind alle mit dem Rad unterwegs gewesen bei den traumhaften Wetter-Bedingungen - keine Zeit zum knipsen; man wusste ja nicht wie lange das so bleibt...


----------



## Kelme (2. November 2018)

Jesh schrieb:


> Irgendwie is hier in letzter Zeit nich mehr allzuviel los


Es ist irgendwie schon alles fotografiert und - naja - Foren sind ja irgendwie 2009. 
Die Präsentation von Bildern, Berichten oder die Verabredung zum Biken haben sich auf andere Kanäle verlagert.


----------



## Jesh (2. November 2018)

Oder die sind jetzt alle im E-Bike Forum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (2. November 2018)

Jesh schrieb:


> Oder die sind jetzt alle im E-Bike Forum


Ach du Sch.....


----------



## Bjoern_U. (2. November 2018)

Jesh schrieb:


> Oder die sind jetzt alle im E-Bike Forum


gar nicht mal so abwegig sooft wie man mittlerweile unterwegs zu hören bekommt "oh, noch ohne Motor"


Kelme schrieb:


> Es ist irgendwie schon alles fotografiert


nur noch nicht von mir 

in diesem Sinn...

Kaffeepause am Rahnfels


----------



## Modenbachbiker (2. November 2018)

Sonnenaufgang


----------



## Seppel_IBC (5. November 2018)

Langes Wochenende in der Südpfalz...


----------



## DerandereJan (5. November 2018)

Einen guten Start in die Woche!


----------



## Jesh (5. November 2018)

Is wieder Sommer?


----------



## Kelme (5. November 2018)

Donnersberg by kelme_sis, auf Flickr

Ausblick von der Kupferberghütte am Donnersberg




Donnersberg by kelme_sis, auf Flickr

... und am Adlerbogen


----------



## sugarbiker (17. November 2018)

der erste Raureif auf bekanntem Trail im Gäsbockrevier......


----------



## DerandereJan (18. November 2018)

Sorry für das Mofa, war ne Testfahrt, kommt nicht wieder vor!
Den Moment wollte ich euch aber nicht vorenthalten...


----------



## sp00n82 (18. November 2018)

Konterbild von der anderen Rheinseite.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trail_desire (18. November 2018)

DerandereJan schrieb:


> Sorry für das Mofa, war ne Testfahrt, kommt nicht wieder vor!
> Den Moment wollte ich euch aber nicht vorenthalten...


Wozu muss man sowas testen?


----------



## Mausoline (18. November 2018)

...aber das Bild ist klasse


----------



## DerandereJan (19. November 2018)

trail_desire schrieb:


> Wozu muss man sowas testen?



Um zu wissen, wovon man redet...


----------



## Bjoern_U. (21. November 2018)

Samstags-Nachmittags-Feierabend-Herbst-Sunset-Tour


----------



## AlexMC (2. Dezember 2018)

Mit dem Junior unnerwegs


----------



## trail_desire (3. Dezember 2018)

Verschiedene Bilder von den letzten Wochenenden...


----------



## IBEX73 (3. Dezember 2018)

Sehr schön!


----------



## Modenbachbiker (16. Dezember 2018)

Schnee 
Endlich wieder Wintersport!


----------



## trail_desire (17. Dezember 2018)

Uns hat der erste Schnee auch gelockt....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IBEX73 (17. Dezember 2018)

Modenbachbiker schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 805329
> Schnee
> Endlich wieder Wintersport!





trail_desire schrieb:


> Uns hat der erste Schnee auch gelockt....
> Anhang anzeigen 805779
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 805780
> ...




Mir hat der Samstag trocken/kalt besser getaugt.......war aber zu faul zum Fotografieren.....


----------



## AlexMC (26. Dezember 2018)

Kleine Weihnachtstour bei Minusgraden


----------



## Teufelstisch (26. Dezember 2018)

Ich hatte nach längerer Zeit auch mal wieder Lust auf Geknipse:


----------



## Irie Guide (28. Dezember 2018)

Bilder der letzten zwei Tage von der Hohen Loog, Kalmit und Emil-Ohler.


----------



## trail_desire (28. Dezember 2018)

Irie Guide schrieb:


> Bilder der letzten zwei Tage von der Hohen Loog, Kalmit und Emil-Ohler.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 808945 Anhang anzeigen 808946
> Anhang anzeigen 808948 Anhang anzeigen 808952 Anhang anzeigen 808954 Anhang anzeigen 808955


Wo ist denn diese wunderschöne Krippe?


----------



## Teufelstisch (28. Dezember 2018)

Viel wichtiger:  Wer fährt denn da gar mit dem Rennrad rauf zur Hohen Loog?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Irie Guide (29. Dezember 2018)

trail_desire schrieb:


> Wo ist denn diese wunderschöne Krippe?


Emil-Ohler-Pfad


----------



## Irie Guide (29. Dezember 2018)

Teufelstisch schrieb:


> Viel wichtiger:  Wer fährt denn da gar mit dem Rennrad rauf zur Hohen Loog?


Ja, fande ich auch tuff. Habe den Besitzer aber nicht gesehen.


----------



## DAKAY (29. Dezember 2018)

Irie Guide schrieb:


> Ja, fande ich auch tuff.


meinst sicher tough, tuffig is anders.


----------



## Klickgrind32 (30. Dezember 2018)

War wohl die letzte Fahrt ins Grüne für 2018...


----------



## Goddi8 (30. Dezember 2018)

Irie Guide schrieb:


> Bilder der letzten zwei Tage von der Hohen Loog, Kalmit und Emil-Ohler.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 808952



Seit wann ist da ein See?  Tolles Bild!


----------



## Mausoline (30. Dezember 2018)

Goddi8 schrieb:


> Seit wann ist da ein See?  Tolles Bild!



Meeresspiegel leicht gestiegen  
Sieht aber auf den ersten Blick echt aus wie am Meer.


----------



## DerandereJan (9. Januar 2019)

Weinbiet, de beschde Berg


----------



## sugarbiker (12. Januar 2019)

Gestern spät nachmittag den richtigen Riecher gehabt....kräftzehrende Fahrt im Schneetreiben bis hoch zu einem bekannten Felsen in der Nähe vom Lambertskreuz...belohnt mit herrlichem nightride zur Hardenburg zurück - keine Spuren (nur ums Lambi herum), etliche kleine Schneeverwehungen auf dem Trail, Schnee bis kurz vor der Hardenburg...was ein Traum.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (18. Januar 2019)

mein neues Lieblingscafe oberhalb von DÜW


----------



## Karolus (19. Januar 2019)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> mein neues Lieblingscafe oberhalb von DÜW


Sehr schön! Hattest du auch einen Milchaufschäumer dabei , oder ist das Instant Cafe ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bjoern_U. (19. Januar 2019)

Karolus schrieb:


> Hattest du auch einen Milchaufschäumer dabei


der ital. Espressokocher hat einen Milchaufschäumer 
habe ich im Italien Urlaub entdeckt und da auch noch im Angebot (sogar günstiger als im Link zum großen A) musste ich den kaufen 


Karolus schrieb:


> oder ist das Instant Cafe



*uuuuahh* *schüttel*
da kommt nur was gescheites rein


----------



## Karolus (20. Januar 2019)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> der ital. Espressokocher hat einen Milchaufschäumer


Ui, sowas brauch ich auch!


----------



## Waldfabi (21. Januar 2019)

Da wir eh grad bei dem Thema sind:






Am Wochenende haben wir mal die Drehbank angeworfen und aus einem defekten Vivid Air zwei Espressotamper gebaut.

Grüsse,
Tom


----------



## Optimizer (26. Januar 2019)

Waldfabi schrieb:


> Da wir eh grad bei dem Thema sind:
> 
> Am Wochenende haben wir mal die Drehbank angeworfen und aus einem defekten Vivid Air zwei Espressotamper gebaut.
> 
> ...


Muss unbedingt mal wieder für nen Espresso vorbeikommen...


----------



## Waldfabi (26. Januar 2019)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Muss unbedingt mal wieder für nen Espresso vorbeikommen...



UNBEDINGT !!


----------



## Goddi8 (26. Januar 2019)

Haben die jetzt anstatt Einbaulänge Einpresstiefe? 
Coole Teile


----------



## Schuffa87 (28. Januar 2019)

Waldfabi schrieb:


> UNBEDINGT !!


Hinnedrauß im Felseland?


----------



## DerandereJan (30. Januar 2019)

Endlich is mein Neues da....


----------



## Bjoern_U. (1. Februar 2019)

frisch aus dem Pfälzer Schneechaos....... hey immerhin so ab 300m um die 4-5cm nasser Pappschnee!!! 














und genau so weiht man eine nagelneue Schaltung ein !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sugarbiker (2. Februar 2019)

Bjoern, irgendwann begegnen wir uns...war wohl etwas früher gestern noch unterwegs....nur Rückfahrt zur Hardenburg unter Licht...
mein Lieblingsfels nahe Lambertskreuz....irgendein Spielverderber war vor mir oben..

sehr beschwerlicher Aufstieg




oben war auch wenig Schnee, nix für Leute ohne Ortskenntnis, einige Spalten zwischen den Felsen waren verweht.




Belohnung wie immer unter Licht die Rückfahrt...nur die eigene Fahrspur von der Hinfahrt




Materialschlacht...zum Glück kein Umwerfer mehr dran


----------



## Bjoern_U. (2. Februar 2019)

sugarbiker schrieb:


> Bjoern, irgendwann begegnen wir uns...


hoffe ich doch 


sugarbiker schrieb:


> .irgendein Spielverderber war vor mir oben..


ich wars nicht 
ich bin erst nach 16:30 in Wachenheim los. Mit dem Fat bin ich aber noch langsamer als eh schon, da hätte ich denen vom Lambi vielleicht noch hinterher winken können.... bin dann gleich abgefahren.
Zumal ich ab dem Weisen Stein nicht die Jedermann Route gefahren bin. Ab da hatte es dann auch spürbar mehr Schnee und war ich froh um die alte Reifenspur vom Forst/Jäger.


----------



## DAKAY (2. Februar 2019)




----------



## matou (4. Februar 2019)

Rest-Schnee biken...aka: Seit wann ist Schnee flüssig?!


----------



## Kelme (6. Februar 2019)

Gerade das letzte Foto: Sehr schön!


----------



## RogerRobert (6. Februar 2019)

Na da habe ich doch im November noch ein bisschen in Heidelberg gefilmt und gerade zusammen geschnitten:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Irie Guide (6. Februar 2019)

RogerRobert schrieb:


> Na da habe ich doch im November noch ein bisschen in Heidelberg gefilmt und gerade zusammen geschnitten:


Sieht super flowig aus .


----------



## RogerRobert (7. Februar 2019)

Irie Guide schrieb:


> Sieht super flowig aus .


Danke dir, hat sich auch flowig angefühlt


----------



## DAKAY (10. Februar 2019)

"Ballern" im Schützengraben


----------



## AlexMC (13. Februar 2019)




----------



## Laerry (14. Februar 2019)

AlexMC schrieb:


>



Ich hasse die Stelle. Hab sie trotz Hilfestellung bisher nicht gepackt.


----------



## AlexMC (14. Februar 2019)

Gestern das erste Mal geschafft  Dafür die enge Treppe weiter oben immer noch nicht...


----------



## aju (14. Februar 2019)

Ist das oberhalb von Königsbach?


----------



## AlexMC (14. Februar 2019)

Soisses.


----------



## aju (14. Februar 2019)

Danke für die Antwort! 
Nach meiner Frage hier habe ich in dein Fotoalbum geschaut und auch das Foto von der Treppe weiter oben gesehen. Das hat meine Vermutung dann schon bestätigt.


----------



## hossianajoe (14. Februar 2019)

DAKAY schrieb:


> "Ballern" im Schützengraben


Eijooooo,de Daky mol widder !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Irie Guide (16. Februar 2019)

Was will man mehr???


----------



## Schuffa87 (17. Februar 2019)

Irie Guide schrieb:


> Was will man mehr???


Schorle noch in die änd Hand


----------



## DerandereJan (20. Februar 2019)

Bergstein Beschde!


----------



## 3 Steps Ahead (26. Februar 2019)

Flatsch


----------



## DAKAY (26. Februar 2019)

DerandereJan schrieb:


> Bergstein Beschde!


Pippi übers Geländer nid beschde


----------



## Schuffa87 (26. Februar 2019)

3 Steps Ahead schrieb:


> Flatsch


Dud das Not mit eire Stromräder do?


----------



## Nameless1985 (27. Februar 2019)




----------



## DAKAY (3. März 2019)

Heute stand Pumpen auf dem Programm.


----------



## MrMapei (4. März 2019)

DAKAY schrieb:


> Heute stand Pumpen auf dem Programm.
> Anhang anzeigen 833497


Und warum ist die Luftpumpe dann nicht auf dem Bild?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DAKAY (4. März 2019)

MrMapei schrieb:


> Und warum ist die Luftpumpe dann nicht auf dem Bild?



Die stand hinter der Kamera


----------



## hossianajoe (6. März 2019)

DAKAY schrieb:


> Heute stand Pumpen auf dem Programm.
> Anhang anzeigen 833497[



Da war ich auch schon lange nicht mehr


----------



## DAKAY (6. März 2019)

Na dann nix wie hin.


----------



## Nameless1985 (19. März 2019)




----------



## AlexMC (27. März 2019)

am Sonntag


----------



## FR.Chicken (4. April 2019)

Frühjahrsübung.....seit langen mal wieder mit  Cam unterwegs gewesen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AlexMC (14. April 2019)

"Wintertour" bei 3°C und Schneeflocken


----------



## Fibbs79 (23. April 2019)

Kleine Frühspoochtrunde in der neuen Heimat gedreht (5Uhr morgens: gleich mal den Nachbarn gezeigt was für einen (frühen) Vogel ich habe) 


Immer nur NUFF NUFF NUFF 




Stetiger Begleiter:




Die Waldarbeiter waren auch fleißig:




Schlüsselstelle, jedoch bergauf .... vielleicht fürs E-Bike besser geeignet ..... ich hab getragen 




Hello again lieber Mond 




Dann war ich doch tatsächlich ne halbe Stunde erster als die Sonne 




Das Warten hat sich gelohnt ... GUTEN MORGEN 












Felsenglühen mit meinem Freund im Hintergrund 




Dann hieß es wieder: HEIMWÄRTS auf goldenen Trails








Schee war es mal wieder


----------



## DAKAY (27. April 2019)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Kleine Frühspoochtrunde in der neuen Heimat gedreht (5Uhr morgens: gleich mal den Nachbarn gezeigt was für einen (frühen) Vogel ich habe)
> 
> 
> Immer nur NUFF NUFF NUFF
> ...


Tolle Bilder, wie immer
Leider is mein inner Pigdog um diese Uhrzeit immer noch zu stark für mich


----------



## Mausoline (4. Mai 2019)

Wir waren auch mal wieder an schönen Punkten 





und auf flowigen Trails




unterwegs


----------



## Bensemer (5. Mai 2019)

Burgensteig von HD beginnend Richtung norden. Das dürfte hier gerade so noch rein? Oder?

Königspython


 
Jakobswand


 
Hirschkopfturm


 

Am Ende waren es 66 Kilometer und 1300 Höhenmeter bei mäßigem Wetter. 
Happy Trails, Thomas


----------



## trail_desire (8. Mai 2019)

Bissi was vom letzten WE....


----------



## AlexMC (10. Mai 2019)

Filmchen gemacht


----------



## Bjoern_U. (2. Juni 2019)

mal was zum Thema Pfälzerwald Randzone, diesmal die im Norden

Kleine Bikepacking Vatertags Tour bei bestem Wetter durch die Vorderpfalz zum Donnersberg und durch den nördlichen Pfälzerwald zurück.
Keine Streckenplanung vorab, nur grobe Tagesziele definiert und die Streckenführung frei Schnauze. Es sollte nur so wenig öffentliche Straße wie möglich sein.
Start Mittwoch später Nachmittag, zuerst durch die Wingert der Vorderpfalz







dann bei Grünstadt durch Wiesen zum ersten Übernachtungspunkt mit Blick auf das Ziel Donnersberg
















Am nächsten Tag durch eine wechselnde Wald & Wiesenlandschaft immer irgendwelchen markierten Wanderwegen weiter Richtung Donnersberg geradelt, wo dann auch wieder Trails auf mich und das H-3 warteten.






Tagesziel Aussichtspunkt Adlerbogen erreicht und ein passendes Fleckchen fürs Nachtlager gefunden













Freitag ging es dann einmal über den Berg und drumrum wieder in Richtung Süden zum Pfälzerwald
Nicht ohne ein paar schöne Trails mitzunehmen. Leider haben alle Hütten nur Feiertags, SA + SO geöffnet, aber ein hungriger und durstiger Pfälzer findet immer was 









dann ging es erst wieder durch Feld, Wald und Wiesen, vorbei an geschichtsträchtigen Plätzen entlang des europäischen Fernwanderweg No.8






über ein paar schöne Pfade ginge es zum Tagesziel, ein schönes Plätzchen im SIS Land 













machdem ich am Adlerbogen schon auf Hermanns Bank saß, habe ich mich dann auch noch in Heimrevier vom @Kelme breit gemacht  
















zurück ging es dann über die sehr gut bekannten Hometrails, nicht ohne noch schnell auf Lambertskreuz ein paar Kalorien aufzufüllen.

Fazit: schee wars !


----------



## DAKAY (23. Juni 2019)

Blick vom Steffelsbergturm


----------



## MrMapei (23. Juni 2019)

Hm.....
Komisches Geländer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DAKAY (23. Juni 2019)

MrMapei schrieb:


> Hm.....
> Komisches Geländer


Hat der Architekt wohl wegen der Pferde so geplant


----------



## AlexMC (30. Juni 2019)




----------



## trail_desire (12. August 2019)

Eindrücke von den letzten WE


----------



## Irie Guide (14. August 2019)

Ist das beim Immersberg oder Darstein?


----------



## AlexMC (25. September 2019)

Spitzkehrengedöns & Co


----------



## IBEX73 (26. September 2019)

AlexMC schrieb:


> Spitzkehrengedöns & Co



Respekt vor Deinem Junior.........aber am (sicheren) Kehrenfahren solltet ihr noch arbeiten,gerade in dem Alter sollte das umsetzen leicht zu lernen sein.....(brauchts auch kein LV dazu....)


----------



## AlexMC (26. September 2019)

Danke  
Ich staune ja manchmal, was er so alles ohne Umsetzen fahren kann...
Aber ja, Umsetzen wäre das nächste, was er lernen sollte.


----------



## on any sunday (26. September 2019)

MTB Pfalz 2019-002 by Michael, auf Flickr




MTB Pfalz 2019-018 by Michael, auf Flickr




MTB Pfalz 2019-026 by Michael, auf Flickr




MTB Pfalz 2019-028 by Michael, auf Flickr




MTB Pfalz 2019-034 by Michael, auf Flickr




MTB Pfalz 2019-039 by Michael, auf Flickr




MTB Pfalz 2019-042 by Michael, auf Flickr

Pfälzer Wald MTB 2019
.


----------



## burn23 (26. September 2019)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wo wurde dieses Foto geschossen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (26. September 2019)

Am Eyberg.


----------



## burn23 (27. September 2019)

Danke!


----------



## delphi1507 (27. September 2019)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Am Eyberg.


Etwas rechts müsste der Napoleon Felsen sichtbar sein oder irre ich mich da jetzt?


----------



## on any sunday (27. September 2019)

Nö, kann man auf dem Bild 27 mit guten Augen erkennen.


----------



## delphi1507 (27. September 2019)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Nö, kann man auf dem Bild 27 mit guten Augen erkennen.


Ich sehe nur 26 und 28 
Auf der bank haben wir im Juni auch gesessen  und einige schöne trails dort genießen dürfen!


----------



## on any sunday (28. September 2019)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Ich sehe nur 26 und 28



Man klicke auf den unteren Link oder auf Michael am Bild in meinem Beitrag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (28. September 2019)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Man klicke auf den unteren Link oder auf Michael am Bild in meinem Beitrag.


Hab da auch noch was aus der Ecke


----------



## Mausoline (30. September 2019)

andere Ecke


----------



## stummerwinter (4. Oktober 2019)

Rehbergturm...


----------



## Allgaeufex (4. Oktober 2019)

Rund um Dahn - Annweiler - Rodalben


----------



## Seppel_IBC (5. Oktober 2019)

Durch die Pfälzer Heide...


----------



## DocB (1. November 2019)

Hier war bestimmt noch keiner von euch..



Wahnsinnsgegend habt ihr da...


----------



## delphi1507 (1. November 2019)

DocB schrieb:


> Hier war bestimmt noch keiner von euch..
> 
> 
> 
> Wahnsinnsgegend habt ihr da...


Schönes 301er


----------



## DocB (1. November 2019)

Thx


----------



## delphi1507 (1. November 2019)

Byzantiner Weg für Biker ?


----------



## DocB (2. November 2019)

Da sind wohl sonst nur Kletterer... und echter Trail ist das nicht, und geht auch senkrecht >10m runter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (2. November 2019)

DocB schrieb:


> Da sind wohl sonst nur Kletterer... und echter Trail ist das nicht, und geht auch senkrecht >10m runter


Das denke ich mir


----------



## stummerwinter (2. November 2019)

DocB schrieb:


> Hier war bestimmt noch keiner von euch..
> 
> Wahnsinnsgegend habt ihr da...



Rötzenstein, oder?

Da war ich schon...zum klettern...


----------



## DocB (2. November 2019)

Unterhalb Burg Trifels- die Aussichtsplattform ist quasi links über mir. So ein Ausschnitt kann trügen.. ist eine tolle Stelle, aber man muss sich einen verwachsenen Pfad unterhalb der Burgmauer entlangkämpfen..


----------



## stummerwinter (2. November 2019)

Damn...stimmt...

Da gehen die 2. SL los...

Aber da war ich auch schon... 

Also klettern...


----------



## Schuffa87 (6. November 2019)

Ich wohne in Annweiler aber die Stelle kenne ich noch nicht ... :/


----------



## AlexMC (11. November 2019)

Herbsttour mit @trail_desire desire und @Lush


----------



## AlexMC (11. November 2019)

kleiner Nachschlag


----------



## AlexMC (17. November 2019)




----------



## FR.Chicken (18. November 2019)

Grad aus durch den Sack


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klickgrind32 (1. Dezember 2019)

Mal an der Work-Life-Balance gearbeitet...


----------



## AlexMC (6. Dezember 2019)

Auch an der Balance gearbeitet


----------



## IBEX73 (28. Dezember 2019)

Zwei Tage Pfalz-schee war´s wieder mal......


----------



## AlexMC (29. Dezember 2019)

3°C und nasses rutschiges Laub


----------



## DAKAY (30. Dezember 2019)




----------



## IBEX73 (7. Januar 2020)

Angefixt von @AlexMC : Gleiches Wetter/Bedingungen.......Tag 1 mein persönliches,absolutes (Techflow)Highlight in der Pfalz....,
am zweiten Tag dann der Rest der Runde.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teufelstisch (7. Januar 2020)

Schön war's gestern!

http://*****************/blog/wp-content/uploads/2020/01/EOS_20-0045.jpg

http://*****************/blog/wp-content/uploads/2020/01/EOS_20-0053.jpg

http://*****************/blog/wp-content/uploads/2020/01/EOS_20-0054.jpg

http://*****************/blog/wp-content/uploads/2020/01/EOS_20-0055.jpg

http://*****************/blog/wp-content/uploads/2020/01/EOS_20-0056.jpg


----------



## DerandereJan (8. Januar 2020)

Ich liebe ja die nebligen Tage zum Knipsen...


----------



## trail_desire (8. Januar 2020)

DerandereJan schrieb:


> Ich liebe ja die nebligen Tage zum Knipsen...



Wir auch....


----------



## tommybgoode (8. Januar 2020)

Und von oben sah das dann so aus:


----------



## Thebike69 (8. Januar 2020)

trail_desire schrieb:


> Wir auch....Anhang anzeigen 961734




wir auch?


----------



## trail_desire (13. Januar 2020)

Letzten Samstag wieder mal in der Pfalz gewesen......


----------



## Deleted 38566 (14. Januar 2020)

Sehr schön, wo seit Ihr da gefahren?


----------



## DocB (14. Januar 2020)

Das Durchfahrloch im Felsen kommt mir bekannt vor - oder gibt es davon mehrere?


----------



## stummerwinter (14. Januar 2020)

Bin am überlegen...im Wasgau gibt es etwa 120 Sandsteintürme und etwa 200 Massive...mit Loch, die sind aber eher selten...vll bei Hauenstein...


----------



## Thebike69 (14. Januar 2020)

Drachenfelsen☝?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (14. Januar 2020)

stummerwinter schrieb:


> Bin am überlegen...im Wasgau gibt es etwa 120 Sandsteintürme und etwa 200 Massive...mit Loch, die sind aber eher selten...vll bei Hauenstein...


Wie viele bekletterbare fehlen dir noch?


----------



## stummerwinter (14. Januar 2020)

Viele...habe aktuell etwa 100 Gipfelbücher von 224 (oder so)...


----------



## delphi1507 (14. Januar 2020)

stummerwinter schrieb:


> Viele...habe aktuell etwa 100 Gipfelbücher von 224 (oder so)...


Da hätte ihr ehrlich gesagt gedacht, das du wesentlich mehr hast! Vielleicht klappt es ja im Mai!


----------



## stummerwinter (14. Januar 2020)

Ne, nicht wirklich...hab das Sammeln etwas eingestellt...

Und weiter vorne, da sind doch nicht die Drachenfelsen...würde mich arg täuschen...wüsste nicht, wo da der Trail runter geht...


----------



## DocB (16. Januar 2020)

stummerwinter schrieb:


> Bin am überlegen...im Wasgau gibt es etwa 120 Sandsteintürme und etwa 200 Massive...mit Loch, die sind aber eher selten...vll bei Hauenstein...


Ich hab's wieder: bei mir war es der Löffelsbergfels: da geht der Wanderweg unten durch - danach kommen sofort Serpentinen
Nachtrag: war aber allerdings eine Tour, wo auch die Burg Drachenfels besucht wurde (ist ja in Sichtweite)


----------



## stummerwinter (16. Januar 2020)

Ah, ok, da war ich noch nicht klettern, lohnt nicht wirklich, was man auch auf den Bildern entnehmen kann...


----------



## DocB (16. Januar 2020)

Nee, zum Klettern ist der nix.


----------



## trail_desire (24. Januar 2020)

Verlängertes WE in der Pfalz....


----------



## AlexMC (25. Januar 2020)

und dann nach links durchs Tor...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PORTEX77 (25. Januar 2020)

Irgendwie stimmt die Reihenfolge der Bilder doch nicht oder( Bild 2 vs3)?


----------



## Modenbachbiker (25. Januar 2020)

Heute im Nebelwald


----------



## trail_desire (25. Januar 2020)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Irgendwie stimmt die Reihenfolge der Bilder doch nicht oder( Bild 2 vs3)?


Kann scho sein.....hat ach mehrere Versuche gebraucht


----------



## AlexMC (26. Januar 2020)

Dem Nebel der Rheinebene entflohen 













hole in the wall





hat einer der geschätzten Mitforisten vielleicht diese Stelle bereits erfolgreich bewältigt ? (ich hab's gelassen )


----------



## trail_desire (26. Januar 2020)

Nachschlag vom WE


----------



## AlexMC (26. Januar 2020)

Das von Bild 5 geht auch ohne Umsetzen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (27. Januar 2020)

trail_desire schrieb:


> Nachschlag vom WEAnhang anzeigen 970462


Büttelfels und Braut/Bräutigam?


----------



## IBEX73 (27. Januar 2020)

AlexMC schrieb:


> hat einer der geschätzten Mitforisten vielleicht diese Stelle bereits erfolgreich bewältigt ? (ich hab's gelassen



Ich denke schon.... (wenn es da ist ,wo ich denke...)


----------



## SickboyLC4 (27. Januar 2020)

trail_desire schrieb:


> Nachschlag vom WE



Hi,

hast du evtl. ne GPX zu der Tour?

Danke!!!!


----------



## stummerwinter (27. Januar 2020)

Ja, ist der Büttel, von der Himmelsleiter am Lämmerdeich aus...


----------



## trail_desire (27. Januar 2020)

SickboyLC4 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> hast du evtl. ne GPX zu der Tour?
> 
> Danke!!!!


Nein, ich zeichne nie auf
Bilder sind von verschiedenen Touren.....


----------



## orangerauch (28. Januar 2020)

trail_desire schrieb:


> Nachschlag vom WEAnhang anzeigen 970460Anhang anzeigen 970461Anhang anzeigen 970462Anhang anzeigen 970463Anhang anzeigen 970465Anhang anzeigen 970466Anhang anzeigen 970468Anhang anzeigen 970469Anhang anzeigen 970470Anhang anzeigen 970471Anhang anzeigen 970472Anhang anzeigen 970473Anhang anzeigen 970475Anhang anzeigen 970476


Verrätst du uns welche Burgruine du an deren Sonnenseite fotografiert hast? Sehr schöne Bilder übrigens....? cju


----------



## trail_desire (28. Januar 2020)

orangerauch schrieb:


> Verrätst du uns welche Burgruine du an deren Sonnenseite fotografiert hast? Sehr schöne Bilder übrigens....? cju


Danke....das war Alt-Dahn.


----------



## DAKAY (9. Februar 2020)




----------



## Bener (9. Februar 2020)

Munitionsbunker bei Viernheim.


----------



## DAKAY (9. Februar 2020)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AlexMC (9. Februar 2020)




----------



## Bjoern_U. (9. Februar 2020)




----------



## AlexMC (10. Februar 2020)




----------



## DocB (10. Februar 2020)

"elegant geht anders". Selbstironie kriegt immer ein Like! Und 26" auch!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (10. Februar 2020)

AlexMC schrieb:


>


Lieber authentisch statt elegant ??
Warst du schonmal bei uns an der Ahr ? Ich glaub da hättest du auch deinen Spass


----------



## AlexMC (10. Februar 2020)

schraeg schrieb:


> Warst du schonmal bei uns an der Ahr ?



Bisher noch nicht.  Habe hier halt 3 Bikereviere in ziemlicher Nähe. Aber könnte ich auch mal hin.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (11. Februar 2020)

AlexMC schrieb:


> Bisher noch nicht.  Habe hier halt 3 Bikereviere in ziemlicher Nähe. Aber könnte ich auch mal hin.



Anfang Juni  








						Aktivtouren
					

Entdecke die schönsten Regionen unseres Landes hautnah mit dem MTB. Einheimische Guides zeigen ihre Lieblingstouren und Trails...




					www.dimb.de


----------



## AlexMC (11. Februar 2020)

wäre eine Idee


----------



## Deleted 30320 (11. Februar 2020)

Gibt da nicht ganz so viele Kehren wie in der Pfalz aber ist nahe dran.
Fahr hier schonmal son Feierabendründchen da hat es 60 Stück auf 25km
So nu hab ich aber genug offtopic erzeugt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aloavera (12. Februar 2020)

Checkt mal den Trail aus Heidelberg aus!


----------



## DerandereJan (12. Februar 2020)

Ich kann den Frühling schon riechen...!


----------



## warumich (12. Februar 2020)

Aloavera schrieb:


> Checkt mal den Trail aus Heidelberg aus!


lenker schief?


----------



## Aloavera (15. Februar 2020)

warumich schrieb:


> lenker schief?


No eigentlich nicht   Wie kommst du drauf ? ?


----------



## AlexMC (15. Februar 2020)

schönes Wetterchen zum gemeinsam Endurieren


----------



## trail_desire (15. Februar 2020)

Jo.....schee wars


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommybgoode (16. Februar 2020)

Für eine normale Tour war heute leider keine Zeit, also bin ich früh aufgestanden und habe ein bisschen mit der Kamera rumgespielt.


----------



## Aloavera (18. Februar 2020)

Check this out


----------



## odw-biker (20. Februar 2020)

Aloavera schrieb:


> Checkt mal den Trail aus Heidelberg aus!



Ist das alles am Falknereitrail entstanden oder hast du noch was drangehängt ?


----------



## DerandereJan (20. Februar 2020)

Ich hab endlich mal wieder Zeit zum Stümpern gefunden...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (20. Februar 2020)

DerandereJan schrieb:


> Ich hab endlich mal wieder Zeit zum Stümpern gefunden...



Das mit dem aufstehen musst du aber nochmal trainieren 
Dafür kannst du lange auf der Stelle stehen


----------



## DocB (20. Februar 2020)

schönes Video!


----------



## trail_desire (20. Februar 2020)

DerandereJan schrieb:


> Ich hab endlich mal wieder Zeit zum Stümpern gefunden...


Sehr schön  
Bis auf letzte Einstellung wieder mit dem alten Fanes?


----------



## DerandereJan (20. Februar 2020)

schraeg schrieb:


> Das mit dem aufstehen musst du aber nochmal trainieren



Komm du mal in mein Alter...flexibel wie ne Bahnschranke!


----------



## DerandereJan (20. Februar 2020)

trail_desire schrieb:


> Sehr schön
> Bis auf letzte Einstellung wieder mit dem alten Fanes?


Danke! Nee andersrum...die Dateien sind nur schon so alt gewesen... 
Das Video war für mich quasi die Transformation vom Alten zum Neuen...Bike-, Kamera- und Schneidetechnisch


----------



## AlexMC (22. Februar 2020)

Besuch aus Franken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (22. Februar 2020)

Hat super Spaß gemacht, vielen Dank fürs guiden Alex und Uwe, Gabi


----------



## 0815p (22. Februar 2020)




----------



## 0815p (22. Februar 2020)




----------



## trail_desire (23. Februar 2020)

Schön war es, zufällig den Alex und zwei nette Franken beim Stolpern  getroffen....


----------



## IBEX73 (23. Februar 2020)

@0815p : Saugeil dort ,oder? Fährst du 650b in einer 26er Gabel....


----------



## 0815p (23. Februar 2020)

IBEX73 schrieb:


> @0815p : Saugeil dort ,oder? Fährst du 650b in einer 26er Gabel....


Ja is wirklich schön, nette Leute, super Essen, wenig los, und schöne Wege gibt es auch noch. 
Ich habe eine 27 5. Gabel und den magic mary 27.5 2.5 ultrasoft, fast so gut wie der 26 er Baron ?


----------



## 0815p (23. Februar 2020)

Heute wollte ich eigentlich nur zum Wandern aus einem bestimmten Fels, aber ich habe dann doch des radeln mitgenommen und es hat sich gelohnt ?


----------



## 0815p (23. Februar 2020)




----------



## 0815p (23. Februar 2020)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (23. Februar 2020)




----------



## 0815p (23. Februar 2020)




----------



## 0815p (23. Februar 2020)




----------



## 0815p (23. Februar 2020)




----------



## 0815p (23. Februar 2020)




----------



## 0815p (23. Februar 2020)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (23. Februar 2020)




----------



## 0815p (23. Februar 2020)




----------



## Allgaeufex (23. Februar 2020)

0815p schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 985030



Schöne Bilder , aber wieso stellst Du jedes Bild einzeln ein


----------



## AlexMC (23. Februar 2020)

0815p schrieb:


> Heute wollte ich eigentlich nur zum Wandern aus einem bestimmten Fels, aber ich habe dann doch des radeln mitgenommen und es hat sich gelohnt ?



Gut, daß Du auf mich gehört hast


----------



## trail_desire (23. Februar 2020)

0815p schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 985024


Respekt, wer die Stelle kennt, zieht den Hut vor soviel Fahrkönnen....konntest es wohl doch nicht lassen.
Wenn man schon mal aus dem fernen Franken in die schöne Pfalz findet......


----------



## DAKAY (23. Februar 2020)

Die Wege sind so langsam wieder frei 



es stürmt aber schon wieder ordentlich


----------



## DAKAY (23. Februar 2020)

doppelt


----------



## DocB (23. Februar 2020)

ufbasse! Da hängt noch viel oben rum, und so ein armdicker Ast aus +20m Höhe zerschmettert die Knochen..


----------



## DerandereJan (27. Februar 2020)

0815p schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 985024



Absolut geil! 
Wer hier die Fahrerperspektive kennt, weiß wie einen dieser Metallstab angrinst... also ich bins noch nicht komplett durchgefahren.


----------



## trail_desire (27. Februar 2020)

DerandereJan schrieb:


> Absolut geil!
> Wer hier die Fahrerperspektive kennt, weiß wie einen dieser Metallstab angrinst... also ich bins noch nicht komplett durchgefahren.


Vielleicht sollte mal einer mit ner Akkuflex das Ding auf halber Höhe kürzen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (28. Februar 2020)

DerandereJan schrieb:


> Absolut geil!
> Wer hier die Fahrerperspektive kennt, weiß wie einen dieser Metallstab angrinst... also ich bins noch nicht komplett durchgefahren.



+1
Wenn man mit voller Konzentration die Einfahrt+erste Kehre (die auch schon nicht ganz einfach ist) geschafft hat, und dann geradeaus wie ein hypnotisiertes Kaninchen auf den Metallspieß starrt, an Lara Croft Videospiele denkt und es nicht mehr schafft den Bremshebel loszulassen. Seither hab ich das Teil ad acta gelegt, zu viel Buchse voll. Mein voller Respekt an alle, die das ignorieren können oder es einfach genug im Griff haben um nicht dran denken zu müssen, potentiell auf dem Spieß zu landen  ?


----------



## HTWolfi (28. Februar 2020)

trail_desire schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte mal einer mit ner Akkuflex das Ding auf halber Höhe kürzen


Tennisball drauf stecken und wenn das noch nicht reicht, einen Helm von den Mitfahrern drüber. 
Natürlich nur temporär für die Versuche/Befahrungen.


----------



## Aloavera (28. Februar 2020)




----------



## Deleted 30320 (28. Februar 2020)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Tennisball drauf stecken und wenn das noch nicht reicht, einen Helm von den Mitfahrern drüber.
> Natürlich nur temporär für die Versuche/Befahrungen.



Wetterhahn oben drauf macht sich bestimmt auch gut ??


----------



## trail_desire (28. Februar 2020)

schraeg schrieb:


> Wetterhahn oben drauf macht sich bestimmt auch gut ??


Langsam kommen immer bessere Ideen.....aber wenn schon Hahn, dann bitte Zapfhahn.....natürlich gibbet das nur für Zuschauer, nicht für die Fahrer


----------



## matou (28. Februar 2020)

...oder einfach einen Rucksack...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (28. Februar 2020)

Das sieht von oben so aus wie bei uns am Hindenburgtor nur mit ohne Iiisepohl und in schwer


----------



## sugarbiker (29. Februar 2020)

gestern sah es im Pfälzerwald so aus:
oberhalb der Hellerhütte (erster mit dem bike  ):



Hohen Loog:



und einschlägig bekanntem Trail ins Kaltenbrunnertal (erster  ):





aber an alle Trailfreaks: kauft Euch Klappsägen...es gibt viel zu tun ! Bruch durch Wind und jetzt noch Schnee ist leider extrem


----------



## aju (29. Februar 2020)

matou schrieb:


> ...oder einfach einen Rucksack...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 987232


Den Rucksack habe ich beim Fahren lieber auf dem Rücken, damit der nicht ungeschützt ist. Angst auf den Metallstab zu fallen habe ich keine. Wenn man in der steilen Treppe Zweifel bekommt einfach nach links auf den Felsen zuhalten und dort abstoppen statt rechts in Richtung letzte Treppe/Metallstab weiterzufahren.

Falls irgendwer das schon etwas ältere Video zur Treppe noch nicht kennt:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trail_desire (29. Februar 2020)

aju schrieb:


> Den Rucksack habe ich beim Fahren lieber auf dem Rücken, damit der nicht ungeschützt ist. Angst auf den Metallstab zu fallen habe ich keine. Wenn man in der steilen Treppe Zweifel bekommt einfach nach links auf den Felsen zuhalten und dort abstoppen statt rechts in Richtung letzte Treppe/Metallstab weiterzufahren.
> 
> Falls irgendwer das schon etwas ältere Video zur Treppe noch nicht kennt:



Das ist eines der besten Bike-Videos, welches ich kenne......hab ich gefühlt schon hunnert mal geguckt....


----------



## H-P (3. März 2020)

Zu dieser Treppe gibt es auch von Radde ein klasse Video.


----------



## DocB (4. März 2020)

Radde ist auch so ein do-it-all- Biker. Er behauptet von sich, das er eigentlich gar kein Gleichgewichtstalent ist. . Was bin ich dann? Wackelpudding?


----------



## DerandereJan (5. März 2020)

Wenn ein international erfahrener Enduroprofi sagt, das waren mit die geilsten Trails, die er bisher gefahren ist...dann bestätigt er ja eigentlich nur, was wir schon wissen... schää is bei uns.


----------



## stummerwinter (5. März 2020)

annerswo is annersch, awa hald ned wie in de palz...


----------



## Bensemer (14. März 2020)

Erst die Arbeit...




... dann das Vergnügen. 




In Heidelberg und Mannheim waren ungefähr 20 Leute mit Mundschutz oder Taschentuch vorm Gesicht unterwegs. Ich bin gespannt wie weit das noch geht. 
Die Bunker bei Viernheim. Hoffentlich brauchen wir sie nicht wieder.







Memo an mich: für längere Strecken ist das Carbonbrett zu hart 




Schönes Wochenende. 
Quält die Bikes solange es geht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sp00n82 (14. März 2020)

Bensemer schrieb:


> In Heidelberg und Mannheim waren ungefähr 20 Leute mit Mundschutz oder Taschentuch vorm Gesicht unterwegs. Ich bin gespannt wie weit das noch geht.


Aufm Königstuhl war zumindest keiner davon, einfach höher hinaus.


----------



## DAKAY (15. März 2020)

Bensemer schrieb:


> Erst die Arbeit...
> Anhang anzeigen 994997
> 
> ... dann das Vergnügen.
> ...


Geil das pinke Geschoss?


----------



## Bensemer (15. März 2020)

Danke. Es ist aber schon extrem verblasst. Das habe ich so selbst gar nicht wahr genommen. Erst als ein Jahr später die Gabel im "selben" Farbton kam. Hier ein paar Bilder vom wo man es besser sieht.










Ich weiß noch nicht so genau was ich da jetzt mache aber ich sag mal so, ich habe irgendwann mal Fahrzeuglackierer gelernt.


----------



## trail_desire (15. März 2020)

Heute in der Pfalz die seltene Gattung eines Ibex angetroffen.....


----------



## matou (16. März 2020)

Ja, der Ibex ist recht gesellig...hab ihn am Sa zum Abschluß auf der Kalmit getroffen.


----------



## trail_desire (16. März 2020)

matou schrieb:


> Ja, der Ibex ist recht gesellig...hab ihn am Sa zum Abschluß auf der Kalmit getroffen.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 996101


Am Samstag hat er sich wohl auch noch in seiner natürlichen Umgebung gar nicht scheu im Fels an der WB gezeigt......hoffe da kommen noch Pics.


----------



## 0815p (16. März 2020)

trail_desire schrieb:


> Am Samstag hat er sich wohl auch noch in seiner natürlichen Umgebung gar nicht scheu im Fels an der WB gezeigt......hoffe da kommen noch Pics.


Hoff ich auch?


----------



## IBEX73 (16. März 2020)

trail_desire schrieb:


> Am Samstag hat er sich wohl auch noch in seiner natürlichen Umgebung gar nicht scheu im Fels an der WB gezeigt......hoffe da kommen noch Pics.





0815p schrieb:


> Hoff ich auch?



Wolfsburg bei einsetzendem Regen......


----------



## kroede2000 (17. März 2020)

Hier ein paar Bilder der Spielstätte mit dem IBEX-Fotografen von Samstag! Hoffentlich sind brauchbare Schnappschüsse dabei, die du hier zeigen kannst. Hat mich gefreut!


----------



## IBEX73 (17. März 2020)

Jetzed aber......Tech+Flowtour am Samstag in der schönen Pfalz....leider mit einsetzendem Regen am Nachmittag.....Trotzdem saugeil gwea!

Bis dorthin auch schon richtig fein....





@BjörnU : Toller Aussichtspunkt....





IBEX73 in Sprunghaltung....





Hierfür 1000 Dank @kroede2000 ..... .Revanche ist gesetzt!













































Und am Start in die vorletzte Abfahrt noch @matou getroffen.... 
( @FR-Sniper : Hier siehst den Unterschied besser....)





Tags drauf dann PERFEKTE Betreuung durch die Traildesire´s.......-Bilder einige Beiträge vorher......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bjoern_U. (17. März 2020)

IBEX73 schrieb:


> @BjörnU : Toller Aussichtspunkt....



ich weiß nicht was du meinst....


----------



## DerandereJan (27. März 2020)

Mojee,
zum Zeitvertreib mal mein neustes Gestümper...wems gefällt, der darf gerne das Sternchen klicken!


----------



## trail_desire (28. März 2020)

Heute dieses Fahrradfahren in der Pfalz mal wieder probiert......kein Corona getroffen. Das einzige mit dem wir uns angesteckt haben ist mal wieder der Trail-Virus....bei bestem Wetter. Nur 1 Biker getroffen......scheint, viele lassen sich von dem Corona-Dingsbums einschüchtern....

Egal....hatten wir die Trails halt fast für uns alleine.....




"Mann" war erstmal müde.....









Endlich ausgeschlafen.....


----------



## Teufelstisch (29. März 2020)

Falscher Post.


----------



## trail_desire (29. März 2020)

WE-Tag 2 in der Pfalz. 

Jetzt haben wir uns richtig infiziert mit dem SRAM-Bikevid-19 Virus  oder wie der heißt....
Loide, die Pfalz ist Hochrisiko-Gebiet, bleibt bitte Zuhause! Nicht, dass es euch auch noch erwischt


----------



## DocB (29. März 2020)

passt bitte gut auf! Das allerletzte, was zur Zeit in der Notaufnahme gebraucht wird, sind verletzte FREIZEITsportler. Euer Doc...


----------



## trail_desire (29. März 2020)

DocB schrieb:


> passt bitte gut auf! Das allerletzte, was zur Zeit in der Notaufnahme gebraucht wird, sind verletzte FREIZEITsportler. Euer Doc...



Danke für den Hinweis....wie in der
Mountainbike zu lesen war..."bewegt euch am komfortabelsten Rand eurer Komfortzone: Stürzen ist verboten! Keine Jumps, keine Stunts, keine gefährlichen Trails"
Haben wir doch alles eingehalten!


----------



## Mausoline (29. März 2020)

DocB schrieb:


> passt bitte gut auf! Das allerletzte, was zur Zeit in der Notaufnahme gebraucht wird, sind verletzte FREIZEITsportler. Euer Doc...



Das ist noch nicht bei allen angekommen  
z.B. bei Motorradfahrern, 
bei E-Bike-Paaren jung und alt, bei denen die Frauen blind den Männern hinterherfahren und 
bei vielen Autofahrern, die gerade aus allen möglichen Landkreisen ausschwirren zum Spazierenlaufen und auf den Radweg-Nebensträßchen mit überhöhten Geschwindigkeiten daherbrausen und möglichst kaum Abstand zu Bikern und Fußgängern halten.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (29. März 2020)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Das ist noch nicht bei allen angekommen


oder bei den E-Bikern, die auffallend oft ohne Helm unterwegs sind


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quente (30. März 2020)

... schade, dass ihr dieses Forum nun auch zumüllt.


----------



## saturno (30. März 2020)

Quente schrieb:


> ... schade, dass ihr dieses Forum nun auch zumüllt.




genau. oder wie manche meinen hier das forum mit aktuellen bildern zu tapezieren und noch werbung machen für das tolle bikerevier pfalz. zusätzlich noch den kleinen hinweis, haben keinen getroffen, toll das wir alleine unterwegs waren...........

wenn man dann och den wohnort sieht erklärt es alles. ist ja unheimlich wichtig, sich mit dem auto auf die absolut lebenswichtige tour in die pfalz zu begeben........nichts dagegen zu sagen, wenn man zu normalen zeiten kommt, aber im moment, ohne worte


----------



## AlexMC (30. März 2020)

Bilder im Bilderthread posten geht ja garnicht. 
Mal davon abgesehen, daß man dort auch zu nicht Corona-Zeiten meist alleine unnerwegs ist...


----------



## herbert2010 (30. März 2020)

__





						Mountainbiken in Zeiten von Corona: Soll ich’s tun oder soll ich’s lassen?
					

Mountainbiken in Zeiten von Corona: Soll ich’s tun oder soll ich’s lassen?  Sollte man in Zeiten von Corona noch Biken gehen? Verboten ist unser geliebtes Hobby aktuell (noch) nicht – und doch gibt es einige gute Gründe, das Mountainbike im Keller stehen zu lassen oder zumindest das eigene...




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## trail_desire (30. März 2020)

saturno schrieb:


> genau. oder wie manche meinen hier das forum mit aktuellen bildern zu tapezieren und noch werbung machen für das tolle bikerevier pfalz. zusätzlich noch den kleinen hinweis, haben keinen getroffen, toll das wir alleine unterwegs waren...........
> 
> wenn man dann och den wohnort sieht erklärt es alles. ist ja unheimlich wichtig, sich mit dem auto auf die absolut lebenswichtige tour in die pfalz zu begeben........nichts dagegen zu sagen, wenn man zu normalen zeiten kommt, aber im moment, ohne worte



Aaaalter....schon den Quarantäne-Koller? Oder was geraucht? Was ist dein Problem, kein Klopapier mehr bekommen? 

Wir haben keine Ausgangssperre, sondern eine Kontaktbeschränkung. Sport an der frischen Luft mit dem Partner ist ausdrücklich erlaubt, sogar empfohlen. Das stärkt das Immunsystem. Und wo steht geschrieben, dass ich nicht mit dem Auto wohin fahren darf? Du darfst dich ja gerne freiwillig einschränken. Aber ist es nicht besser, ich fahre weg von dem Massen, die sich bei uns jetzt alle im Wald rumtreiben. Ich finde, weg von Ballungszentren zu biken ist sicher nicht verkehrt. Damit ist die Gefahr einer Verbreitung des Virus wohl eher geringer. 
Wir haben uns somit an alle Vorschriften gehalten. Und was Werbung für die Pfalz betrifft.....von mir bekommt niemand eine Tour, noch unterstütze ich in irgend einer Weise, dass dort mehr gefahren wird. Im Gegenteil, wir sind sogar die Bösen, die den Abkürzern und Wegschreddern die Hindernisse in ihre Abkürzer legen, dafür nehmen wir uns Zeit.
So, und wenn du gerne weiter der Corona-Hysterie frönen möchtest und dich mit mir unterhalten willst, dann bitte per PM.....

*Denn dies ist ein Bilderthread*


----------



## Lush (31. März 2020)

Und für jene Nörgler und Moralapostel, die sich in ihrem eigenen Egoismus einschränken und in ihrer Unzufriedenheit darüber meinen andere verurteilen und belehren zu müssen,  noch ein kleiner Nachtrag vom WE.

Aaaaalso…..bitte tiiiiiief durchatmen und danach feststellen, dass das „tolle Bikerevier Pfalz immer eine Werbung“ wert ist und die Anreise nicht nur in „normalen Zeiten“ die Anreise rechtfertigt, sondern auch in Zeiten von Corona.

If not, spült euren Corona-Koller mit dem Klopapier runter, für das ihr euch im Supermarkt schon mit eurem Nachbarn gestritten habt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teufelstisch (2. April 2020)

Ist eigentlich derzeit Zuhause die Treppe runterstürzen, aus dem Bett fallen, in der Dusche ausrutschen oder sich beim Handwerkern den Daumen amputieren eigentlich noch erlaubt...?  Und doch -in den allermeisten Notaufnahmen ist derzeit wenig bis gar nichts los... 

Geht einfach raus und fahrt Rad! Die in vielen Foren und "Sozialen Medien" immer unerträglicher werdenden Nörgler leiden m. E. eindeutig unter Lagerkoller. Und suchen sich für ihren Frust die, die sich die letzten Reste an Freiheit nicht auch noch nehmen lassen.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (2. April 2020)

Hat gerade noch gefehlt: Jetzt kommt die Besserwisser-Pandemie
					






					www.ride.ch


----------



## hardtails (2. April 2020)

Teufelstisch schrieb:


> Und doch -in den allermeisten Notaufnahmen ist derzeit wenig bis gar nichts los...



Ja, weil die Krankschreibeleute sich mit einem Anruf zwei Wochen krankschreiben lassen können, die müssen nichtmehr in der Notaufnahme wahnsinnsgeschichten erzählen.

Deshalb gibt es soga Leute im KH die machen z.z. Homeoffice


----------



## Aloavera (3. April 2020)

Schaut euch das an und überbrückt damit die Corona Zeit mit etwas Fahrrad Stimmung  
PS : Die Aufnahme ist von Januar 2020


----------



## trail_desire (5. April 2020)

Hier mal Bilder von unserem WE bei bestem Wetter.....

....das erste ist speziell für die Schwarzseher, Pessimisten und Nörgler, die in ihrem vorauseilendem Gehorsam sich mehr geißeln, als gesetzlich vorgeschrieben....





.....für alle Anderen sind die weiteren Bilder, geht raus, geht biken, die Welt ist schön, auch in Zeiten von Corona.  
Haltet den nötigen Abstand, haltet euch an gesetzliche Vorgaben, wie wir es auch getan haben, aber holt euch die nötige Energie am WE um die neue Arbeitswoche zu schaffen, denn die Zukunft wird positive Menschen, mit gesundem Immunsystem brauchen, die den Karren wieder aus dem Dreck ziehen, den der Virus und die Pessimisten hinterlassen haben.





















*savoir-vivre* .....das Leben kann so schön sein.....


----------



## sugarbiker (7. April 2020)

gestern Traumbedingungen am Haardtrand, 3 Topspots mal anders


----------



## storck-riesen (10. April 2020)

Mussten nix machen, läuft noch wie geschmiert.


----------



## Deleted 38566 (12. April 2020)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Das ist noch nicht bei allen angekommen
> z.B. bei Motorradfahrern,
> bei E-Bike-Paaren jung und alt, bei denen die Frauen blind den Männern hinterherfahren und
> bei vielen Autofahrern, die gerade aus allen möglichen Landkreisen ausschwirren zum Spazierenlaufen und auf den Radweg-Nebensträßchen mit überhöhten Geschwindigkeiten daherbrausen und möglichst kaum Abstand zu Bikern und Fußgängern halten.



Du hast die Cabriofahrer vergessen, und die AMGs, Porsches, die 4 Ringe Fahrer vier Nullen im Kühlergrill und die fünfte Null sitzt hinter dem Lenkrad......


----------



## trail_desire (12. April 2020)

stonelebs12 schrieb:


> Du hast die Cabriofahrer vergessen, und die AMGs, Porsches, die 4 Ringe Fahrer vier Nullen im Kühlergrill und die fünfte Null sitzt hinter dem Lenkrad......




Hat es bei dir, wie auch bei mir, nur für einen popeligen VW gereicht? 
Ich kenne aber trotzdem keinen Neid jenen Menschen gegenüber, die sich diese Karossen sicher nicht leisten können, weil sie zum Sozialamt laufen.

Falls dein Beitrag ein weiterer ist, der versucht  diesen BILDERTHREAD zu zerstören......

......wir lassen uns (unter Einhaltung aller derzeitigen Vorschriften und Gesetze) sicher nicht  weder von einem Virus, noch von der Hysterie anstecken und gehen raus zum Biken.


----------



## Mausoline (13. April 2020)

Wo wart ihr da?
Gerne PN und gerne immer wieder Bilder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IBEX73 (13. April 2020)

trail_desire schrieb:


> Hat es bei dir, wie auch bei mir, nur für einen popeligen VW gereicht?
> Ich kenne aber trotzdem keinen Neid jenen Menschen gegenüber, die sich diese Karossen sicher nicht leisten können, weil sie zum Sozialamt laufen.
> 
> Falls dein Beitrag ein weiterer ist, der versucht  diesen BILDERTHREAD zu zerstören......
> ...



Uwe......bei den letzten zwei Stellen muss das Rad in die Luft,mindestens nen halben Meter......

Schöne Runde.....+viel Spass weiterhin Euch beiden......!


----------



## Klickgrind32 (13. April 2020)




----------



## Aloavera (14. April 2020)

Ein schöner Top to Bottom run von dem Königstuhl aus Heidelberg


----------



## Bjoern_U. (14. April 2020)

#Entschleunigung


----------



## guru39 (16. April 2020)

Aloavera schrieb:


> Ein schöner Top to Bottom run von dem Königstuhl aus Heidelberg


Langweilig bin ich schon tausendmal gefahren 


Aloavera schrieb:


> Ein schöner Top to Bottom run von dem Königstuhl aus Heidelberg



Ja KS Is geil. Ich vermisse ihn


----------



## AlexMC (19. April 2020)

nach gefühlter Ewigkeit auch mal wieder pfälzer Pfade 







































alle gesund bleiben und so


----------



## trail_desire (20. April 2020)

Wir konnten es auch wieder nicht lasssen...


----------



## Lynus (21. April 2020)

Letzte Woche bin ich auf einer Erkundungstour via Taubensuhl zur Teufelsbachquelle (Foto / Teufelsbach= Quellbach des Helmbach, der wiederum in den Speyerbach mündet) gefahren und von dort dem Wasser bis Lambrecht gefolgt. Die Quelle und das Tal sind zunächst recht unspektakulär, der Bach wird jedoch schnell größer und das Tal offener.




Das Gegenteil der eher mickrigen Teufelsbachquelle ist die Breitenbachquelle bei Esthal, die ich bei einer anderen Tour von Schwarzsohl aus angefahren bin. Ein kräftiger Wasserstrahl an einer schön gefassten Quellanlage.


----------



## Aloavera (21. April 2020)

Wem ist das auch schon passiert ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ArmlingAndi (22. April 2020)

Aloavera schrieb:


> Wem ist das auch schon passiert ?



Ohje...mein Beileid! Aber Video ist sehr gut gemacht  

PS: Ist mir mal am Stilfser Joch in Südtirol passiert...blöde Sache wenn danach noch bergab Höhenmeter anstehen


----------



## sp00n82 (22. April 2020)

Also mein Brems*hebel* war zumindest noch dran...  ?





Auf nem Endurorennen in den Vogesen, erste Etappe. Danach war das dann auch nur noch ein Rumcruisen...


----------



## AlexMC (22. April 2020)

Der Hebel an sich war noch ganz...


----------



## trail_desire (22. April 2020)

Nicht Hebel, sondern ganze Befestigung gebrochen, nach 4 Kabelbindern wieder bombenfest....Tour ging weiter


----------



## Optimizer (28. April 2020)




----------



## Aloavera (28. April 2020)

ArmlingAndi schrieb:


> Ohje...mein Beileid! Aber Video ist sehr gut gemacht
> 
> PS: Ist mir mal am Stilfser Joch in Südtirol passiert...blöde Sache wenn danach noch bergab Höhenmeter anstehen


Danke fürs Feedback! Bei mir wars zum Glück nicht so schlimm da ich mit dem Auto dort war und somit nicht mehr Bergab musste? Hauptsache du bist heil unten angekommen^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aloavera (28. April 2020)

Waren am Wochenende noch eine schöne runde aufm Gaisberg bei Sonnenuntergang


----------



## NewK (29. April 2020)

Schuhe beste


----------



## Aloavera (29. April 2020)

NewK schrieb:


> Schuhe beste


Klar Nike Frees beste  ?


----------



## Aloavera (5. Mai 2020)

Waren mal mit 2Gopros eine davon die8er unterwegs  War ein echt geiler Tag und am Ende haben wir sogar noch ein kleines Cinematic gefilmt mit Gimbal etc. Falls ihr Zeit habt gerne anschauen


----------



## Joshua60 (5. Mai 2020)

Aus dem Trail raus auf die Waldautobahn und dann das HR rumrutschen lassen. Das ist ja mal eine tolle Werbung für unseren Sport


----------



## DerandereJan (5. Mai 2020)

"Ich hab den Graben da nicht gesehen und bin mit dem Vorderrad voll reingesendet..." 

Mein Spruch des Tages!


----------



## sp00n82 (5. Mai 2020)

DerandereJan schrieb:


> "Ich hab den Graben da nicht gesehen und bin mit dem Vorderrad voll reingesendet..."
> 
> Mein Spruch des Tages!


Die Stelle ist tatsächlich kritisch, ich hab da schon ein paar über den Lenker gehen sehen. Den Roadgap sollte man eigentlich auch nur nehmen, wenn jemand Schmiere steht, oder man sich absolut sicher ist, dass keiner kommt (man kann vorher tatsächlich noch nach links und rechts gucken). Das ist der Hauptweg rauf zum Königstuhl, und für viele Marathonfahrer auch wieder der Weg runter.
Mich wundert tatsächlich, dass die Stadt den immer noch toleriert. Als der entstanden war, dachte ich, dass der nicht lange bleibt (vom Trailbuilder war der gar nicht beabsichtigt, soweit ich weiß).




Joshua60 schrieb:


> Aus dem Trail raus auf die Waldautobahn und dann das HR rumrutschen lassen. Das ist ja mal eine tolle Werbung für unseren Sport


Mja, war hoffentlich nur für den Cinematic Shot. Find ich aber auch nicht so geil, ich versuche bei den Aussteigen teils das Gröbste wieder wegzumachen.
Leider macht sowas ja Schule, wenn das nur einer macht, wäre es ja nicht so tragisch, aber wenn Kiddies das in nem Video sehen, was sie geil finden, dann wollen die das auch so machen. ?‍♂️


----------



## AlexMC (9. Mai 2020)

Technikübungstag


----------



## 0815p (9. Mai 2020)

Alex


----------



## Aloavera (9. Mai 2020)

Joshua60 schrieb:


> Aus dem Trail raus auf die Waldautobahn und dann das HR rumrutschen lassen. Das ist ja mal eine tolle Werbung für unseren Sport



Ja haben das an der Stelle fürs Video gemacht, weil wir fanden es sieht cool aus. Ehrlich gesagt war uns aber auch nicht wirklich bewusst, dass das irgendwie schlecht/schlimm ist. Werden wir in Zukunft drauf achten. 




sp00n82 schrieb:


> Die Stelle ist tatsächlich kritisch, ich hab da schon ein paar über den Lenker gehen sehen. Den Roadgap sollte man eigentlich auch nur nehmen, wenn jemand Schmiere steht, oder man sich absolut sicher ist, dass keiner kommt (man kann vorher tatsächlich noch nach links und rechts gucken). Das ist der Hauptweg rauf zum Königstuhl, und für viele Marathonfahrer auch wieder der Weg runter.
> Mich wundert tatsächlich, dass die Stadt den immer noch toleriert. Als der entstanden war, dachte ich, dass der nicht lange bleibt (vom Trailbuilder war der gar nicht beabsichtigt, soweit ich weiß).



Ja da hast du Recht. Es ist natürlich besser wenn jemand unten steht und schaut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aloavera (13. Mai 2020)

Hey an alle, wir haben uns nochmal ran gesetzt und ein sehr aufwendiges Video gedreht. Diesmal sogar ganz ohne Drift auf dem Wanderweg  Wir hatten die möglichkeit eine BlackMagic 6k zum Filmen zu benutzen
D.h schaut es euch aufjedenfall in 6k an. Grüße AloaVera


----------



## sugarbiker (16. Mai 2020)

Lieblingstreppe mit mittlerweile selektiver Anfahrt... dauert nicht mehr lange dann ist der Weg davor ganz abgerutscht,,,


----------



## DocB (16. Mai 2020)

Dann los! Klappsäge und -Spaten schnappen, Hölzer und Steine davor, Erde drauf. Wir Biker nutzen die Wege ab, dann sollten wir auch reparieren helfen!


----------



## sugarbiker (16. Mai 2020)

...richtig...genau das hatte ich schon einige mal hier angesprochen....zumal da manchmal im Mai eine Horde Saumagensüchtiger  drüber fährt...


----------



## Laerry (16. Mai 2020)

War heut auch an der Treppe. Die Treppe selbst ist ja nicht das Problem, aber die 2-10m davor.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (16. Mai 2020)

Laerry schrieb:


> War heut auch an der Treppe. Die Treppe selbst ist ja nicht das Problem, aber die 2-10m davor.


ne, beides kein Problem sondern Bestandteil des Spaß  







aber ja, da steht eine Überarbeitung an. Denke aber, Corona hat auch da einen Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht.


----------



## sugarbiker (16. Mai 2020)

einfach drüber und durchrollen...nicht bremsen...


----------



## Hardtail94 (17. Mai 2020)

Wer keine Treppen fahren möchte soll halt tragen.
Das Dranvorbeigefahre führt bei vielen Treppen leider immer mehr zur Schräglage und Abrutschen der Stufen durch Unterspülung u.ä.
Das muss nicht sein. Entweder man traut sich, oder man trägt eben 2m.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (17. Mai 2020)

hast generell Recht, hier "rutscht" aber der Bereich vor der Treppe ab


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hardtail94 (18. Mai 2020)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> hast generell Recht, hier "rutscht" aber der Bereich vor der Treppe ab


Würde mich nicht wundern, wenn da auch schon jemand mit blockierten Rädern runtergerutscht ist.


----------



## FR.Chicken (18. Mai 2020)

Bewegte Bilder


----------



## trail_desire (18. Mai 2020)

Man darf ja, waren daher mal wieder mit AlexMc in der Pfalz unterwegs......


----------



## AlexMC (19. Mai 2020)

Dann noch ein paar von mir  Hat so Spaß gemacht.


----------



## Aloavera (19. Mai 2020)

Wir haben am Samstag mal ein Persönliches Shuttle benutzt


----------



## ykcor (23. Mai 2020)

Schöne Pfalz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AlexMC (24. Mai 2020)

Schöne Pfalz, aber was heute an Menschenmassen unnerwegs waren


----------



## orangerauch (24. Mai 2020)




----------



## ykcor (26. Mai 2020)

Nachtrag vom Sonntag


----------



## Aloavera (27. Mai 2020)

Eure Trails sehen Technisch echt anspruchsvoll aus, in den engen Kurven muss man ja wohl das Hinterrad gut versetzen können ? Da wär ich raus ? Respekt!


----------



## ykcor (30. Mai 2020)

Schon wieder Pfalz!


----------



## AlexMC (30. Mai 2020)

Auch eine tolle Ecke, waren vor 'ner Woche dort


----------



## orangerauch (31. Mai 2020)

Die Kehre ist nicht wieder zu erkennen...


----------



## Bjoern_U. (31. Mai 2020)

Kontrastprogramm zu den vorherigen Aktionen....
Auch das ist aus der Region... 

ich habe mein Hardtail mal wieder auf "Gravelbike" umgebaut (Starrgabel, 27,5" VR, 36er KB) und bin ne Flachland Runde li & re des Rheins gefahren um mich u.a. in Ilvesheim auf ein Bier einzuladen 
Kollerfähre, die war mit ca 15 Fahrradfahrern und ein paar Autos gut belegt.





Die Altriper Fähre war vom MA nach Altrip fast leer, drüben dagegen Stau mit Rückreiseverkehr...







Übrigens, die Rheinfähren gelten als Nahverkehr und damit besteht dort Maskenpflicht für Fußgänger und Radfahrer. Autofahrer brauchen keine. Außer mir waren auf der Altriper Fähre  oder 5 Autos und ein weiterer Radfahrer (5m entfernt).


----------



## Allgaeufex (2. Juni 2020)

Am Sonntag war ich auch mal wieder ( leider nur für einen Tag ) im Pfälzer Wald   
So volle Campingplätze und Wanderparkplätze hab ich hier noch nie gesehen 
Aber sobald man ein paar Meter in den Wald fährt wird es gleich ruhiger


----------



## Aloavera (2. Juni 2020)

Hab endlich meine neue GoPro 8 testen können


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sp00n82 (2. Juni 2020)

Aloavera schrieb:


> GoPro 8


Endlich ?

Mit nem Chinmount würde das ganze vermutlich nochmal eine Ecke stabiler, weil dein Kopf bereits als eine Art Gimbal dient. Musst das nur irgendwie an den Kinnbügel dranfummeln, eine Kollege hat das einfach mit Kabelbindern gelöst, ich hatte mir was bei r3pro bestellt. Etwas fragil, aber funktioniert.


----------



## PORTEX77 (2. Juni 2020)

Sammelsurium der letzten beiden Wochenenden ?


----------



## DocB (2. Juni 2020)

Sieht nach Abenteuer aus, Häuptling 
Dein Ross ist auch ein seltenes vom Stamme der Athertons 
Möge der rote Sand aus Dahn allzeit mit dir sein!


----------



## PORTEX77 (2. Juni 2020)

DocB schrieb:


> Sieht nach Abenteuer aus, Häuptling
> Dein Ross ist auch ein seltenes vom Stamme der Athertons
> Möge der rote Sand aus Dahn allzeit mit dir sein!


Ich bin nicht der Häuptling, gebe aber gerne entsprechend Rauchzeichen weiter?


----------



## Hardtail94 (2. Juni 2020)

Man könnte den Eindruck bekommen, die pfälzer Trails würden nur aus Serpentinen bestehen...


----------



## AlexMC (2. Juni 2020)

Hardtail94 schrieb:


> Man könnte den Eindruck bekommen, die pfälzer Trails würden nur aus Serpentinen bestehen...



Treppen gibbet manchmal auch


----------



## Deleted 30320 (3. Juni 2020)

Hardtail94 schrieb:


> Man könnte den Eindruck bekommen, die pfälzer Trails würden nur aus Serpentinen bestehen...



Tun sie doch auch oder ? ?
Kann mich da an ein Serpentinenmassakker erinnern .. hab bei 130 aufgehört zu zählen ?


----------



## PORTEX77 (3. Juni 2020)

schraeg schrieb:


> Tun sie doch auch oder ? ?
> Kann mich da an ein Serpentinenmassakker erinnern .. hab bei 130 aufgehört zu zählen ?


Schick mir mal bitte den Track?


----------



## Seppel_IBC (3. Juni 2020)

Nicht ganz sauber aber durch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (3. Juni 2020)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Schick mir mal bitte den Track?


Haben wir damals in Dahn bei trailrock gemacht. War die 100 Serpentinen Runde. Waren wir nach etwas mehr als 4 Std. durch, dann hat der Guide nochmal etliche drauf gelegt. Waren aber auch bergauf so geschätzt 20-30


----------



## DocB (3. Juni 2020)

Nimm doch mal eine topographische Karte zur Hand, die Serpentinen sind nicht zu übersehen
Bewährt hat sich die SigmaCycle, da sind die Wege mit Schweirigkeit als dünne rote Striche drauf
z.B. hier:





						bikerouter.de
					

▶ Der wahrscheinlich beste Fahrrad-Routenplaner der Welt! Kostenlos und datenschutzfreundlich. City, MTB, Rennrad, Gravel, Trekking uvm.



					brouter.m11n.de
				



Alles rund um Dahn sieht so oder so ähnlich aus!
Empfehlen kann ich auch die offiziellen Trails des Mountainbikepark Pfälzerwald, z.B. die #14








						Mountainbiketour 14 Bundenthal (Dahn-Südost)
					

Kurze Mountainbiketour an der Grenze zu Frankreich mit der Möglichkeit die höchstgelegene Burg der ...




					www.outdooractive.com
				



schöne Serpentinen von der Weglenburg runter.


----------



## IBEX73 (4. Juni 2020)

Seppel_IBC schrieb:


> Nicht ganz sauber aber durch



Die Stelle sieht aber auch immer einfacher aus als sie ist...... Abgesehen davon sind wir alle der letzten Beiträge ziemlich hintereinander drein gefahren.Ganz besonders der @Allgaeufex ,wie mir ein anderer Fatbiker noch geflüstert hat....


----------



## Aloavera (5. Juni 2020)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Endlich ?
> 
> Mit nem Chinmount würde das ganze vermutlich nochmal eine Ecke stabiler, weil dein Kopf bereits als eine Art Gimbal dient. Musst das nur irgendwie an den Kinnbügel dranfummeln, eine Kollege hat das einfach mit Kabelbindern gelöst, ich hatte mir was bei r3pro bestellt. Etwas fragil, aber funktioniert.



Danke für den Tipp! Werde ich mal in Betracht ziehen, habe jetzt noch eine Halterung im Schirm vom Helm befestigt werde sobald das Wetter wieder besser ist das mal testen gehen.


----------



## sugarbiker (6. Juni 2020)

gestern spät nachmittag...Weinbiet ... Hellerhütte ... Kalmit ... und zum Abschluss Hohe Loog bei peitschendem Regen im Sturm....einfach ein Traum !  warum ? einfach keine Rosa Schläppchen, keine Massen mit gesteppten Hilfiger Pseudo outdoor Westen, nur ein stinkender nasser XC Radler, ein stinkender nasser Bergläufer und meine stinkende nasse Persönlichkeit...sonst kein Mensch im Wald....das war mal wieder richtig schön.
Die Trails auf feuchten Wurzeln schön schmierig aber trotzdem nicht zu tief im Matsch, ein Fest für die Fahrtechnik........schön wars


----------



## IBEX73 (6. Juni 2020)

War ja auch ein paar Tage in der wunderschönen Pfalz/Elsass,aber von den hier anwesenden leider keinen einzigen getroffen/gesehen.....

Tag 1,Premiumrunde zum einrollen....





















Im Hinterhof von @Fibbs79 ....





Kurz vorm finalen Aufstieg noch ein Getränk für oben genannten kaltgestellt....und was macht der???....fährt arrogant vobei....(Insider!!)





Tag 2,abendliche Techtour nach morgendlicher Levo-Jagd..... @ykor ,@missfranzi,@Seppel_IBC : Hilfreich,wenn der Lenker höher als das Geländer ist.....





Guter Apell,sollten sich aber nicht nur wir Biker dran halten,auch das Fussvolk,das in Massen durchs Unterholz pflügt,oder die Unmengen an Kletterern.......





Mein Favorit hinterm Camp.....,also der Weg, das Radel nimmer.........so ganz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Allgaeufex (6. Juni 2020)

IBEX73 schrieb:


> War ja auch ein paar Tage in der wunderschönen Pfalz/Elsass,aber von den hier anwesenden leider keinen einzigen getroffen/gesehen.....
> Mein Favorit hinterm Camp.....,also der Weg, das Radel nimmer.........so ganz.



Gibts a neues Radel


----------



## IBEX73 (6. Juni 2020)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Gibts a neues Radel



Noi, des nuimodische Glump aussem Allgai mog i et.....Bock wird nur mit gebrauchten Teilen wieder komplettiert....


----------



## missfranzi (6. Juni 2020)

IBEX73 schrieb:


> Lenker höher als das Geländer


beim ersten Versuch steckte ich wirklich erstmal komplett fest - also mehr einlenken, mehr innen... dafür hat man mit kleinem Rad auch eher mehr Platz hinten... hilft wenn man nicht so megahoch umsetzen kann ;-)

Interessant fand ich, dass wir mit 3 Personen auch 3 verschiedene Wege durch die Kehre hatten... wahrscheinlich wären es mit mehr Leuten auch noch mehr gewesen...


----------



## DerandereJan (9. Juni 2020)

Das Licht ist einfach der Oberhonig gerade im Wald...


----------



## DerandereJan (11. Juni 2020)

Und weils so schön zur Lichtstimmung passt noch eins..


----------



## trail_desire (11. Juni 2020)

DerandereJan schrieb:


> Und weils so schön zur Lichtstimmung passt noch eins..


Spezialeis? Wo ischs Alutech?


----------



## DerandereJan (12. Juni 2020)

trail_desire schrieb:


> Spezialeis? Wo ischs Alutech?


 Oh sorry..da hab ich mich mit fremden Federn geschmückt, das bin nicht ich. Ich hab nur das Foto gemacht.


----------



## DocB (12. Juni 2020)

Nach so einem Foto traue ich mich gar nicht mehr zu posten


----------



## DerandereJan (12. Juni 2020)

DocB schrieb:


> Nach so einem Foto traue ich mich gar nicht mehr zu posten


 BITTE nicht!

Ich stümper da irgendwas zusammen ohne wirklichen Plan! 80% macht eh mein neues Objektiv... 
Die schnellen Schnappschüsse sind doch eher das was einem dieses "dabei"-Gefühl vermittelt!


----------



## DocB (12. Juni 2020)

war auch nicht ernst gemeint 



ganz schön dramatisches Wetter gestern... aber: Pfalztrails trocken, griffig - toll!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bjoern_U. (12. Juni 2020)

DocB schrieb:


> war auch nicht ernst gemeint
> 
> 
> 
> ganz schön dramatisches Wetter gestern... aber: Pfalztrails trocken, griffig - toll!


da war ich heute


----------



## DocB (13. Juni 2020)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> da war ich heute


Fahre morgen vormittag wieder auf der B10 durch die Pfalz.. hat jemand einen Tipp für mich, wo ich so eine ähnliche kleine Tour (2-3h / bis 30km) mit viel Spitzkehren aber auch gerne andere schöne technische Abfahrten zusammen bekomme? Gerne auch PM


----------



## Bjoern_U. (13. Juni 2020)

ist leider nicht meine Ecke des Pfälzerwald
ich bin dort auch immer auf Tips und/oder langes Kartenstudium angewiesen


----------



## stummerwinter (13. Juni 2020)

DocB schrieb:


> war auch nicht ernst gemeint
> 
> 
> 
> ganz schön dramatisches Wetter gestern... aber: Pfalztrails trocken, griffig - toll!



Geiersteine, oder?


----------



## DocB (13. Juni 2020)

wie sind denn hier in dem Unterforum die Regeln? Orte bekanntgeben oder eher nich?


----------



## Bjoern_U. (14. Juni 2020)

Brückentagstour


----------



## IBEX73 (14. Juni 2020)

Anstatt die schöne Pfalz zu besuchen....., ist heute in Erinnerung schwelgen angesagt.....

Für´s Foti verkehrt duchs Loch...





Anderer Tag.....verpasste+unbekannte Felsen Tour-,einmal mehr 1000 Dank an den Local....





Selbst ich leg mal die Haxen hoch....





Keinen Flurschaden verursacht,das Rad ist in der Luft!





Einer meiner Lieblings-Plätze....









Sonntagabendliche Techtour hinterm Camp,nach dem die Heerscharen von Fussläufigen vom Acker....ähhh...Weg waren.......Ist nicht gestellt,hab meinen Langholzzug genau so dort festgefahren....





Dann noch eine Tour ganz nach Frau Fischer: Die besten Wege findet Mann ,wenn man gar nicht danach sucht....













Ein kleines, Sigrids-Köpfle.....traumhaft....









Fokussiert...bloss nicht noch eine Karkasse stanzen.........#armierungseisen.....


----------



## odw-biker (16. Juni 2020)

Wo sind denn die ersten beiden Bilder (Felsenloch und Gipfelkreuz) entstanden?
Kenn ja vieles in der Ecke, aber diese beiden Stellen kann ich nicht zuordnen.?
Grüße


----------



## Aloavera (16. Juni 2020)

DerandereJan schrieb:


> Und weils so schön zur Lichtstimmung passt noch eins..


Sehr geiles Bild!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (17. Juni 2020)

DocB schrieb:


> Fahre morgen vormittag wieder auf der B10 durch die Pfalz.. hat jemand einen Tipp für mich, wo ich so eine ähnliche kleine Tour (2-3h / bis 30km) mit viel Spitzkehren aber auch gerne andere schöne technische Abfahrten zusammen bekomme? Gerne auch PM



Etwas spät aber vielleicht kommst ja nochmal in die Ecke....

Von Rinnthal am Bahnhof aus Richtung Wackelstein und dann in Spirkelbach über den Höllenberg und auf dem Rückweg in Wilgarstwiesen die Deichenwand mitnehmen, da kommst so auf die 30km und hast schöne spitze Abfahrten und die ein oder andere technische Stelle dabei.


----------



## DocB (17. Juni 2020)

Pfalzwaldgeist schrieb:


> Etwas spät aber vielleicht kommst ja nochmal in die Ecke....
> 
> Von Rinnthal am Bahnhof aus Richtung Wackelstein und dann in Spirkelbach über den Höllenberg und auf dem Rückweg in Wilgarstwiesen die Deichenwand mitnehmen, da kommst so auf die 30km und hast schöne spitze Abfahrten und die ein oder andere technische Stelle dabei.


Großartig, danke!! Höllenberg mit den beiden Ferkeln , Klingelkopf usw. war ich Donnerstag, aber da ist es so toll, dass ich gerne noch mal drüber fahre. Wackelstein und Deichwand


----------



## Bjoern_U. (17. Juni 2020)

Pfalzwaldgeist schrieb:


> Von Rinnthal am Bahnhof aus Richtung Wackelstein


ich war da mal vor längerem, da waren auf den markierten Trials runter Richtung Rinnthal teils sehr viel Bäume drinnen gelegen. Und die lagen nicht erst seit gestern. 
Ist das noch so oder mittlerweile wieder frei geräumt?


----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (17. Juni 2020)

Bei dem am Buchholzfels mit den vielen Treppen liegen noch kleine drin, der am Mühlfels mit den Spitzkehren ist frei. Bei dem wo am Sportplatz rauskommt ,liegen auch Bäume drin, dafür ist die Spitzkehrenabfahrt daneben frei


----------



## Bjoern_U. (17. Juni 2020)

Danke!


----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (17. Juni 2020)

Wobei der Buchholzfels zur Zeit noch wegen Vogelbruht gesperrt ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DocB (17. Juni 2020)

Ja, stand am Sonntag auch vor so einem Schild: wegen Falkenbrut gesperrt. Kein Problem, gibt meist ne prima Alternative. Navi sollte man dabei haben.


----------



## Aloavera (8. Juli 2020)

Um mal wieder etwas frischen Wind in den Thread hier zu bringen meld ich mich mal wieder 
Hier ein neues Video vom Königstuhl Heidelberg bei regen?


----------



## FR.Chicken (10. September 2020)

Auch mal wieder Filmchen gemacht


----------



## DocB (10. September 2020)

Ganz schön auf Speed!


----------



## Aloavera (22. September 2020)

Wir kamen endlich mal wieder dazu eine Runde im Heimischen Wald zu fahren


----------



## shr3d (29. September 2020)




----------



## claudio2013 (7. Oktober 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

meine Frau und ich wollen ab nächsten Donnerstag für 4 Tage in die Pfalz kommen.

Für uns ist es das erste mal bei Euch. und wir würden uns freuen, wenn uns jemand Eure tolle Gegend
zeigen will. 
Touren nach GPS wollten wir nicht unbedingt nachfahren! 
Jeder von uns weis, dass man so ehe das schönste verpasst und nur auf das Navi glotzt, statt die Natur und die Trails zu genießen. Ganz abgesehen davon das es zusammen ehe schöner ist! 

Am liebsten fahren wir technische Singeltrails, und haben einiges an Erfahrung bis hin zu Alpinen Trails.
Im Bergauf sind wir keine "Raketen"🤷‍♂️, unser Schwerpunkt liegt im bergab fahren.
Als Bikes bringen wir All-Mountain/Enduro-Bikes mit.

Wir werden mit einem kleinen Wohnmobil anreisen, und sind deshalb auch einigermaßen flexibel, 
was unsere "Base" angeht.

Gerne könnt Ihr uns auch per PN kontaktieren. Wir freuen uns von Euch zu hören,
Klaus&Kerstin


----------



## DAKAY (7. Oktober 2020)




----------



## claudio2013 (7. Oktober 2020)

Noch mal ich! 

...ab 15.10.!!!


----------



## AlexMC (24. Oktober 2020)

da isses wieder, dieses Herbschd...













und eigentlich hätt's in den Schwarzwaldthread reingehört...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (24. Oktober 2020)

Ich hab mich grade gefragt, wo das wohl ist in der Pfalz


----------



## Aloavera (28. Oktober 2020)

Der Herbst ist da    Da sieht doch alles gleich mega geil aus 
Wir waren endlich mal wieder eine Runde auf dem Heidelberger Königstuhl unterwegs


----------



## DerandereJan (30. Oktober 2020)

Der Herbst darf gerne noch etwas weitermachen...


----------



## Mausoline (30. Oktober 2020)

In dem Bild bist du der Herbst  ich meine natürlich von den Farben her.


----------



## Deleted 48198 (19. November 2020)

Gestern rund um die Rietburg.


----------



## DerandereJan (20. November 2020)

Ja das Wetter ist fototechnisch im Moment einfach geil...


----------



## renegade5569 (20. November 2020)

AlexMC schrieb:


> da isses wieder, dieses Herbschd...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Der Fremersberg


----------



## DocB (20. November 2020)

DerandereJan schrieb:


> Ja das Wetter ist fototechnisch im Moment einfach geil...


Wenn Du die Bilder in Deine Fotos hochlädst, aknn man auch Sterne geben, beide haben das Potential für "Foto des Tages"


----------



## DerandereJan (20. November 2020)

DocB schrieb:


> Wenn Du die Bilder in Deine Fotos hochlädst, aknn man auch Sterne geben, beide haben das Potential für "Foto des Tages"


Du wirst überrascht sein, was du in "Meine Fotos" findest...  Internetdinosaurier wie ich bin, wüsste ich auch gar nicht, wie ich die Pics hier anders einbinden sollte... 
Aber DANKE!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerandereJan (21. November 2020)

Eins noch...


----------



## orangerauch (23. November 2020)

Neulich auf pälzer pädeln....


----------



## h0bbes (24. November 2020)

Aloavera schrieb:


> Der Herbst ist da   Da sieht doch alles gleich mega geil aus
> Wir waren endlich mal wieder eine Runde auf dem Heidelberger Königstuhl unterwegs


Ist das die Vereinsstrecke oder ist die Jumpline frei zugänglich? Frage für einen Freund


----------



## hardtails (24. November 2020)

h0bbes schrieb:


> Ist das die Vereinsstrecke oder ist die Jumpline frei zugänglich? Frage für einen Freund




da darf dein freund auch ohne parteiausweis fahren....


----------



## Aloavera (26. November 2020)

h0bbes schrieb:


> Ist das die Vereinsstrecke oder ist die Jumpline frei zugänglich? Frage für einen Freund


wie skwal83 schon geschrieben für alle zugänglich


----------



## Aloavera (26. November 2020)

Leider ist ein sehr schöner Trail in Heidelberg der Rodung zum Opfer gefallen. Aber was solls wir hatten trotzdem einen schönen Bike Tag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stummerwinter (29. November 2020)

Freitag Abend vom Martinsturm:





Samstag unterhalb Orensfels:




Und Wetterkreuz:


----------



## trail_desire (29. November 2020)

Von der Rietburg aus gab's auch schöne Aussicht....


----------



## Mausoline (29. November 2020)

Die Schaumschläger in den Tälern sind sehr aktiv gewesen


----------



## trail_desire (30. November 2020)

Am Samstag neben Bildern auch mal Videos gemacht....


----------



## DerandereJan (12. Dezember 2020)

2°C, das Grinsen eingefroren.... aber fett Spaß innen Backen


----------



## AlexMC (14. Dezember 2020)




----------



## EricBa (14. Dezember 2020)

DerandereJan schrieb:


> Eins noch...


krass geile pics


----------



## EricBa (14. Dezember 2020)

Ratet mal ..


----------



## AlexMC (14. Dezember 2020)

Pfalz ?


----------



## trail_desire (14. Dezember 2020)

AlexMC schrieb:


>



Die Side-Drop-Übung  fehlt hier aber.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hardtail94 (14. Dezember 2020)

PieTT schrieb:


> Ratet mal ..Anhang anzeigen 1168741


Zu sehen ist die Klosterruine Limburg.
Der Standpunkt des Fotografen verwirrt mich allerdings etwas.


----------



## Tobsn (14. Dezember 2020)

Obermedizinalrat Federschmidt Aussicht.


----------



## Hardtail94 (14. Dezember 2020)

Dann lag ich doch richtig mit meiner Vermutung, in der Nähe der Kaiser-Wilhelm-Höhe zu stehen.
Den Aussichtspunkt kannte ich noch garnicht.


----------



## Tobsn (14. Dezember 2020)

Fahr da immer vorbei von den Sonnenwende kommend Richtung Bismarkturm.
Die kleinen Treppen hoch macht Spaß.


----------



## Mausoline (14. Dezember 2020)

AlexMC schrieb:


>



Wo sind denn die bemoosten Männchen, Frauchen, Eschen


----------



## trail_desire (14. Dezember 2020)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Wo sind denn die bemoosten Männchen, Frauchen, Eschen


nextmol mitfahrne bei PM


----------



## trail_desire (15. Dezember 2020)

Noch ein paar bewegte Bilder vom WE mit @AlexMC


----------



## EricBa (15. Dezember 2020)

Shit, doppelt


----------



## EricBa (15. Dezember 2020)

Hardtail94 schrieb:


> Zu sehen ist die Klosterruine Limburg.
> Der Standpunkt des Fotografen verwirrt mich allerdings etwas.


 Frankenthaler Hütte (Rahnfels)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bjoern_U. (15. Dezember 2020)

PieTT schrieb:


> Frankenthaler Hütte (Rahnfels)


nö, falsch 
das wäre dann so...


----------



## Mausoline (15. Dezember 2020)

trail_desire schrieb:


> nextmol mitfahrne bei PM



So enge Kehren und so mords Schikanen wie ihr fahrt kann ich doch gar nicht fahren


----------



## IBEX73 (15. Dezember 2020)

Mausoline schrieb:


> So enge Kehren und so mords Schikanen wie ihr fahrt kann ich doch gar nicht fahren


 
Das ist doch kein Problem,einfach an Gaby dranhängen,die fährt das locker rum wo die Herren der Schöpfung das hopsen anfangen....


----------



## trail_desire (15. Dezember 2020)

IBEX73 schrieb:


> Das ist doch kein Problem,einfach an Gaby dranhängen,die fährt das locker rum wo die Herren der Schöpfung das hopsen anfangen....


Dem isch wahr....Gabi hat Scharnier.....🤣


----------



## IBEX73 (15. Dezember 2020)

trail_desire schrieb:


> Dem isch wahr....Gabi hat Scharnier.....🤣



Du musst es ja wissen...


----------



## trail_desire (15. Dezember 2020)

IBEX73 schrieb:


> Du musst es ja wissen...


Ich bin ja Gabi´s Mechaniker....ich darf des au immer schmieren......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stummerwinter (16. Dezember 2020)

trail_desire schrieb:


> Die Side-Drop-Übung  fehlt hier aber.....
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1168782



Das ist doch der Buhlstein-Ostgifel, oder (oder Puhlsteine)?

Links die Kante der Nebenbuhler, Rechts die Maiwand...


----------



## DocB (16. Dezember 2020)

Buhlsteine. Zumindest stehen da so Pyramiden


----------



## EricBa (18. Dezember 2020)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> nö, falsch
> das wäre dann so...
> Anhang anzeigen 1169301


Quatsch, dann lieber soo


----------



## trail_desire (18. Dezember 2020)

PieTT schrieb:


> Quatsch, dann lieber soo
> Anhang anzeigen 1170867


Gibt es jetzt die eightpins Dropper-Post jetzt auch schon für´s Steuerrohr???


----------



## EricBa (19. Dezember 2020)

Ja, federt jetzt voll durch und der Lenker kippt nach vorn 
Übrigens, in Berghausen bin ich zur Schule .. today


----------



## AlexMC (19. Dezember 2020)

Spitzkehrengedöns und so...


----------



## AlexMC (19. Dezember 2020)




----------



## Deleted 48198 (20. Dezember 2020)

Am Samstag mal ohne Bike unterwegs.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (20. Dezember 2020)

Boah echt ... wen der kleine C19 Drecksack wieder weg ist muss ich mal zu Euch in de Palz kommen 😯😯😯😍👍


----------



## Lush (31. Dezember 2020)

Hallo liebe Pfalz-Liebhaber,

was gibt es Schöneres als die Jahresabschlusstour 2020 im Schnee zu beenden....
Normalerweise macht das ja vielmehr @trail_desire, aber der wurde ja paniert
....Sperre bis 26.12.2021 ....
alla hopp, mir lasse uns des Schorle un den Lewweknedel-Schbass awwer ned nemme .
Free trails and freedom of opinion...whatever!
Great year 2021 and and a hopeful outlook for 2021 to all of us!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DAKAY (1. Januar 2021)

Ein paar Bilder aus dem Dezember:


----------



## IBEX73 (1. Januar 2021)

Lush schrieb:


> Normalerweise macht das ja vielmehr @trail_desire, aber der wurde ja paniert
> ....Sperre bis 26.12.2021 ....



Hä?? Um was gehts?


----------



## AlexMC (1. Januar 2021)

google mal "Dissident"


----------



## saturno (1. Januar 2021)

"querdenker im bikebereich"


----------



## saturno (2. Januar 2021)

heute in der Rheinpfalz wieder mal ein "toller" Bericht aus dem bereich Gleiswieler. Man wird bald nicht mehr in den wald biken gehen können. Nur weil manch einer meint, der Wald ist ein offizieller Bikepark und man kann bauen und buddeln wie man will.









						Mountainbiker machen Wald zur Rennpiste - Kreis Südliche Weinstraße
					

Der Wald ist ein beliebter Rückzugsort für Wanderer und Naturfreunde. Doch die Idylle ist im Gleisweiler Wald seit Monaten passé.  Mountainbiker ...




					www.rheinpfalz.de


----------



## DocB (2. Januar 2021)

Im Grundsatz stimme ich zu, etwas viel "gebaut".  Die Wanderwege waren, wie sie sind, wäre auch okay.
Zustimmen kann ich der Argumentation mit dem Wild nicht. 
1. die Wildpopulation ist sowieso viel zu hoch. Besonders die Sauen. Die meisten Tiere lassen sich aber gar nicht stören.. weniger zumindest, als wenn der Wolf streifen würde.
2. Rotwild hat ihn der Menge wenig sinnvolle biologische Funktion im Wald. 
3. Das Aufschrecken des Rotwildes ärgert natürlich die Jäger, da dann der Verbiss zu hoch wird und diese das dann zahlen müssen. Allerdings wird fleißig zugefüttert. Auch wo es verboten ist. Ich bringe gerne Bilder bei. 
Ich weiß, das sind steile Thesen, aber das Geschehen im Wald wird leider viel zu viel "romantisiert". Wir leben nicht im Dschungel, der Mensch hat das Gleichgewicht längst nachhaltig geschädigt. Gestern noch durch knietiefe frische Harvesterspuren gegangen. Alle Wanderwege / Forstwege sind auch 100% künstlich. Die Flora ebenfalls geplant (Es gäbe fast nur Buchen). Die Fauna wird gezielt "reguliert", das würde sonst aus dem Ufer laufen. Nur in allen Prospekten wird uns die "heile Natur Wald" vorgegaukelt.


----------



## saturno (2. Januar 2021)

das die grünkittel imer das wild als vorwand nehmen ist doch klar, kommt gut an. das sie selber aber mit ihren suv´s wie bekloppt durch den wald brettern, verheimlichen sie. auch die fütterungen um das wild schön vor den hochsitz zu bekommen, geht unter.

fakt ist aber, wir "biker" sollten es nicht auf die spitze treiben, sonst ist irgenwann essig mit fahren im wald.


----------



## Hardtail94 (2. Januar 2021)

Dass dieser dilettantische Bericht aus der Bild... äh dem Käseblatt Rheinpfalz hier in einem MTB-Forum auch noch Zustimmung findet. 🤯
Mit qualitativ hochwertigem Journalismus hat der Beitrag doch garnichts mehr zu tun, und das Ding wird auch noch verbreitet...
Sinn und Zweck ist einzig und alleine die Spaltung und die Hetze, im PW, in dem es IMMER zu 99% super funktioniert hat mit Wanderern und Bikern.


----------



## DAKAY (2. Januar 2021)

Den Trail aus dem Artikel gab es schätzungsweise seit zehn Jahren, dank Corona ist den Leuten nun langweilig, da kann könnte ja mal den Mountainbikern ans Bein pissen
Und die Wanderer sollten doch froh sein wenn die bösen Radfahrer abseits "Ihrer" Wege unterwegs sind


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (2. Januar 2021)

Lasst Euch nicht aus der Ruhe bringen.
irgendwann verschwinden diese "Naturfreunde" wieder auf ihre Aida und dann hats auch wieder mehr Ruhe im Wald, von ganz alleine kommt das


----------



## Bjoern_U. (2. Januar 2021)

DocB schrieb:


> Im Grundsatz stimme ich zu, etwas viel "gebaut".  Die Wanderwege waren, wie sie sind, wäre auch okay.
> Zustimmen kann ich der Argumentation mit dem Wild nicht.
> 1. die Wildpopulation ist sowieso viel zu hoch. Besonders die Sauen. Die meisten Tiere lassen sich aber gar nicht stören.. weniger zumindest, als wenn der Wolf streifen würde.
> 2. Rotwild hat ihn der Menge wenig sinnvolle biologische Funktion im Wald.
> ...


so steil sind die Thesen nicht!
gerade die Jagdpächter sind natürlich gar nicht begeistert wenn das Wild aufgeschreckt in die Nachbarpacht abhaut
Leider haben die Jäger und der Forst eine starke Lobby und verschaffen sich entsprechend Gehör


saturno schrieb:


> fakt ist aber, wir "biker" sollten es nicht auf die spitze treiben, sonst ist irgenwann essig mit fahren im wald.


das ist leider so bzw. wird so kommen !
zumal zu den vielen illegalen Trails, egal ob "alt" oder jetzt in Coronazeit neu entstanden, auch noch jede Menge (E-)Biker hinzugekommen sind, die sich aus meinen Beobachtungen raus viel öfter daneben benehmen wie die, die seit längerem dem Hobby frönen 
Ich befürchte leider düstere Zeiten....



Hardtail94 schrieb:


> Dass dieser dilettantische Bericht aus der Bild... äh dem Käseblatt Rheinpfalz hier in einem MTB-Forum auch noch Zustimmung findet. 🤯
> Mit qualitativ hochwertigem Journalismus hat der Beitrag doch garnichts mehr zu tun, und das Ding wird auch noch verbreitet...
> Sinn und Zweck ist einzig und alleine die Spaltung und die Hetze, im PW, in dem es IMMER zu 99% super funktioniert hat mit Wanderern und Bikern.


Käseblatt hin oder her, es ist leider das, was die Öffentlichkeit wahrnimmt!
Fakt ist, der Wald ist selbst bei Mistwetter voll wie nie und das bringt leider viel Konfliktpotential mit.
Da reicht leider das 1% Idioten die sich völlig daneben benehmen aus, um ein schlechtes Gesamtbild zu hinterlassen.
Die Biker haben leider immer noch keine so gute Lobby wie Jäger & Forst.
Es wird zwar besser aber eben nicht überall.


DAKAY schrieb:


> Den Trail aus dem Artikel gab es schätzungsweise seit zehn Jahren, dank Corona ist den Leuten nun langweilig, da kann könnte ja mal den Mountainbikern ans Bein pissen
> Und die Wanderer sollten doch froh sein wenn die bösen Radfahrer abseits "Ihrer" Wege unterwegs sind


naja, solange solche Trails von wenigen genutzt wurden, wurde oftmals auch weggeschaut.
Aber auch die ganzen gebauten illegalen Trails werden mittlerweile ja auch sehr verstärkt genutzt, oft weiter ausgebaut, neue angelegt und an manchen Ecken werden eben auch haarsträubende Dinger in den Wald gesetzt. Es ist nur eine Frage der Zeit, bis sich dort einer richtig aufs Maul legt und einen aufwändigen Einsatz von Rettungsdienst etc. auslöst.
Mittlerweile kommen Leute von sonstwo angefahren und buddeln bei uns im Wald, das stößt natürlich noch mehr auf.
Den Bikern wurde auch schon immer ans Bein gepisst.
Noch ist es auf den Trails gefühlt nicht so schlimm wie in den 90ern als sich jedes Pfälzerwaldverein Mitglied zum Sheriff berufen fühlte.
Die Rheinpfalz war noch nie den Bikern besonders wohlgesonnen, objektive Berichterstattung ist da Mangelware. Aber eben auch, weil sie keine Ansprechpartner haben/hatten und so ständig nur eine Seite zu hören bekommen.


schraeg schrieb:


> Lasst Euch nicht aus der Ruhe bringen.
> irgendwann verschwinden diese "Naturfreunde" wieder auf ihre Aida und dann hats auch wieder mehr Ruhe im Wald, von ganz alleine kommt das


Das hoffe ich zwar auch, glaube aber aktuell ehrlich gesagt nicht daran!
Zumindest 2021 wird das so weitergehen und es werden von den "Neunutzern" ob Wanderer oder Biker auch viele übrig bleiben.  
Es hilft nichts, jeder Biker sollte bzw muss sich bewusst werden, dass es auch auf den Einzelnen ankommt.

Ich sehe mittlerweile auch den "Biketourismus" aus den anderen Bundesländern zunehmend kritisch.
Mein pers. Eindruck ist, die sind noch gedankenloser unterwegs, treten sehr oft in großen Gruppen auf und kümmern sich ein Sch... darum ob wir Locals hinterher die Dummen sind, die sich dann (auch) mit Fahrverboten o.ä. rumärgern dürfen. Zu nicht wenigen Bildern die ich nur hier im Bilder Thread gezeigt habe, habe ich anschließend nur von Auswärtigen Anfragen bekommen wo das wäre, ob es einen GPS Track gibt und auch immer mal wieder ob die Strecken auch was zum ballern wären.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (2. Januar 2021)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> Ich sehe mittlerweile auch den "Biketourismus" aus den anderen Bundesländern zunehmend kritisch.
> Mein pers. Eindruck ist, die sind noch gedankenloser unterwegs, treten sehr oft in großen Gruppen auf und kümmern sich ein Sch... darum ob wir Locals hinterher die Dummen sind, die sich dann (auch) mit Fahrverboten o.ä. rumärgern dürfen. Zu nicht wenigen Bildern die ich nur hier im Bilder Thread gezeigt habe, habe ich anschließend nur von Auswärtigen Anfragen bekommen wo das wäre, ob es einen GPS Track gibt und auch immer mal wieder ob die Strecken auch was zum ballern wären.



Same here ... und das nicht nur Bundesländer sondern Nationen ! Bei uns fallen die Niederländer ein wie Heuschrecken. Bikeverbotsschilder ? Pah da leg ich doch ein Strava Segment drauf ! Machste nix ! Hab ja noch ein Gravel Bike


----------



## saturno (2. Januar 2021)

Hardtail94 schrieb:


> Dass dieser dilettantische Bericht aus der Bild... äh dem Käseblatt Rheinpfalz hier in einem MTB-Forum auch noch Zustimmung findet. 🤯
> Mit qualitativ hochwertigem Journalismus hat der Beitrag doch garnichts mehr zu tun, und das Ding wird auch noch verbreitet...
> Sinn und Zweck ist einzig und alleine die Spaltung und die Hetze, im PW, in dem es IMMER zu 99% super funktioniert hat mit Wanderern und Bikern.


wer stimmt da zu???? keiner..........................


----------



## Deleted 48198 (3. Januar 2021)

Die Zeit wird wieder Ruhe in den Wald bringen. Sind viel in Deutschland mit dem Womo unterwegs. Diese beschriebene Problematik findest du aktuell überall. Mom sind eben viele, ich nennende sie Perlenkettenwanderer, im Wald unterwegs. Normal sind solche Leute in Innenstädte, aber nicht im Wald unterwegs. Und diese Personen meinen jetzt der Wald ist analog ihrer normalen Shoppingwanderung zu sehen. Und da gehören Biker, ganz fatal Hunde und richtige Wanderer eben nicht dazu. Mit einem ihnen noch einen schönen Tag und fallen sie über keine herumliegenden Steine sind wir ganz schnell an diesen Idi...... vorbei. 2021 wird besser. Lasst uns lieber wieder geile Bilder einstellen.


----------



## Radler-01 (3. Januar 2021)

Da mir in den vergangenen Monaten auch sehr deutlich aufgefallen ist, daß die Wegegestaltung u. a. am Weinbiet mittlerweile Ausmaße annimmt, die nicht zukunftsfähig sind mal ein Link zu einem passenden Artikel - aus der eher "juhuu, es geht runter-Fraktion":









						Skills, not shortcuts – Wie der Strava-Wahn dem Mountainbike-Sport schadet
					

Strava ist ein geniales Trainingstool, es hat aber auch Schattenseiten. Der Strave-Wahn mancher Biker ist ein echtes Problem für unseren Sport.




					enduro-mtb.com
				




Auch die "Enduro-Jungs" wissen größtenteils worum es geht; allerdings gibt es - wie Bjoern_U. es schon formuliert hat- immer und überall (egal ob zu Fuß, mit Rad, Motorrad oder Auto, Arbeitsleben oder Hobby) das eine Prozent Idioten.

Da kann/muß man nur durch ein deutlich besseres Verhalten im Wald ein Gegenbeispiel setzen.

Hoffentlich bleibt uns das langjährige gute und freundliche Miteinander bei uns im Wald noch lange erhalten.

Es liegt an uns.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AlexMC (3. Januar 2021)

Bilder und so.









Und ja, wird zuviel gebaut. In Kombination mit der insgesamt hoher Waldbesucherfrequenz sind Probleme absehbar...


----------



## Bjoern_U. (3. Januar 2021)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Die Zeit wird wieder Ruhe in den Wald bringen.


du vergisst, Behördenmühlen mahlen langsam und das immer hinter verschlossenen Türen!
Prozesse gegen uns Biker, die jetzt angestoßen werden und ins Rollen kommen, lassen sich u.U. später nicht mehr so einfach stoppen.
Siehe die 2m Regel in BaWü, da hatte anfangs auch keiner geglaubt, dass das lange Bestand hat. 
Wenn selbst gelungene, vielfach anerkannte Konzepte wie z.B. die Flowtrails in Stromberg, hinter den verschlossenen Türen massiv torpediert werden und urplötzlich ins Straucheln kommen, dann kann man sich ausmalen was passiert, wenn es um das Befahren der Wege im Pfälzerwald geht und es eben keine Lobby oder kompetente Ansprechpartner gibt.
Dann gibt es einfach einen Beschluss, eine Verordnung oder Gesetz und wir haben anschließend ein Problem.


----------



## Mausoline (3. Januar 2021)

Wir waren heute anständig zu zweit in der Pfalz unterwegs ... und hatten gleich bei der ersten Wanderer Begegnung etwas unfreundliche Waldbesucher erwischt. Einer davon spielte auf einen Zeitungsartikel hin   ich vermute obiger war gemeint - also 100 Punkte für die Presse

Alle restlichen Begegnungen waren wie immer  freundlich


halt, fehlt was   ein Foto


----------



## Quente (4. Januar 2021)

Früher in der "Vordigitalenzeit" also vor arg langer Zeit (kein Federweg, kein GPX, viel Wadenschmalz), do hänn noch Drache für die Einhaltung des Wald- und Wegerechts gekämpft, denn sie waren die Herren/innen im Pfälzerwald. Heute sind sie ausgestorben und warum? Sie haben sich überfressen, überfressen mit Ich`s. Ich`s sind Menschen ähnlich. Sie benehmen sich als gehöre ihnen die Welt und sie beten Spiegel an. Man erkennt sie sofort an ihrem Verhalten. Ich`s benehmen sich immer und ohne Ausnahme wie Arschlöcher im Wald, schmecken ausgesprochen gut, sind aber schwer verdaulich. Ich`s sind auch schwer zu erkennen, manche fahren RR, MTB, E Bike oder laufen in Sandalen, Turnschuhen, Hochgebirgsstiefel. Auch auf Motorrädern, in SUV und G Klassen werden immer mehr recht große Ich`s beobachtet. Und nur eine kann die Ich`s auf ihrem Vormarsch stoppen, die Königin "Natur". Sie wird sich für jede Verletzung bitter rechen, sie verwandelt Ich`s zu Felsen oder Harvestern.
Bleibt gesund und immer "Fett uff de Kett".


----------



## Deleted 48198 (4. Januar 2021)

@ Quente. Der wird auch immer weniger.
Nette Anekdote am WE. Mit Frau und Hund im PW unterwegs. Schmaler Trail und uns kommt ein jüngeres Pärchen entgegen. Wir auf die Seite und gewartet. Wohlgemerkt rechts steiler Abhang links steiler Hang. Sie zu uns. So haben wir keinen Mindestabstand, haben sie keine Maske? Bin normalerweise recht schlagfertig aber das hat mir dann doch die Sprache verschlagen. Sie zu ihrem Partner was gesagt, beide ziehen ihre Masken auf und gehen schnellen Schrittes an uns vorüber, wobei sie fast den Hang runtergefallen wäre. Einzige Entschuldigung. Sie waren keine Pfälzer. Nach dem Dialekt von der anderen Rheinseite Richtung Norden. Das entschuldigt vieles. ich glaube wir werden langsam dekadent.


----------



## AlexMC (4. Januar 2021)




----------



## MrMoe (5. Januar 2021)

AlexMC schrieb:


>




Das kann ich mir jetzt aber nicht verkneifen: Erst zustimmen, dass zu viele Trails gebaut werden, dann aber auf eben solchen fahren. Der Trail mit der Linie über die Felsplatte ist auch noch keine zwei Jahre alt. Die Erbauer illegaler Trails sind (vermutlich) immer etwas ratlos, wenn sie mitbekommen, dass der ein oder andere im Forum die illegalen Trails anprangert und dann raus geht und eben diese befährt. Sind die Erbauer jetzt die Bösen oder die Guten? Oder lässt es sich vielleicht gar nicht so einfach einteilen?

Aber ein Anfang wäre vielleicht zu sagen: "Ja, ich befahre illegale Trails und ja, es macht mir Spaß. Nein, ich maße mir nicht an, die illegalen Trails zu verteufeln, denn dann messe ich mit zweierlei Maß und irgendwie tragen sie auch was zum Sport und Fahrspaß bei."
Das erfreut die Erbauer und zeigt auch, dass doch noch mehr Biker diese Trails nutzen, als es im ersten Moment den Anschein hat.


----------



## sugarbiker (5. Januar 2021)

Leute - für die Diskussion die durchaus geführt werden muss gibts andere Foren und Chats- bitte bleibt beim Thema


----------



## AlexMC (5. Januar 2021)

ganz ehrlich, das einzig spannende für mich an diesem Trail war die Steinplatte, die wollte ich einmal im Leben gefahren sein... ich habe auch nichts angeprangert sondern nur festgestellt, daß insgesamt dort zuviel gebaut wird und dies wohl nicht solange gutgeht - aber hauptsache anmaulen, ja das motiviert ungemein hier noch was zu posten


----------



## EricBa (5. Januar 2021)

Brutaler Matsch aber endlich mal allein ..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Karolus (5. Januar 2021)

Schon paar Wochen her...





Derzeit ist es wirklich derbe matschig.
Edit:...zumindest für hiesige Verhältnisse.


----------



## matou (5. Januar 2021)

Karolus schrieb:


> Schon paar Wochen her...
> Anhang anzeigen 1182493
> 
> 
> ...


Und dann kommen die Schwarzwälder daher und denken sich "...geil ist das trocken & griffig!" 

Letzten Freitag (sorry...nur ein unscharfes Handy Pic):


----------



## EricBa (6. Januar 2021)

matou schrieb:


> Und dann kommen die Schwarzwälder daher und denken sich "...geil ist das trocken & griffig!"


Was für ein Poser . Komme ursprünglich aus dem SW und wenn ich alle 20m Kette und Schwinge vom Dreck befreien muss und der Reifen bis über die Felge im Matsch durchrutscht, dann ist das nicht "griffig" 😛


----------



## Tobsn (6. Januar 2021)

PieTT schrieb:


> Was für ein Poser . Komme ursprünglich aus dem SW und wenn ich alle 20m Kette und Schwinge vom Dreck befreien muss und der Reifen bis über die Felge im Matsch durchrutscht, dann ist das nicht "griffig" 😛



Einfach schlechte Streckenwahl.
Die letzten Tage/Wochen waren ein Traum.


----------



## stummerwinter (7. Januar 2021)

Hmm...ich mag es lieber warm, nach 2 h wieder nach Hause...ist nicht mein Wetter...

Klettern wäre mal wieder was, ist aber nicht dran zu denken:









Räumdienst war da, den Spuren nach muss gestern die Hölle los gewesen sein:




Schneegrenze, oberhalb derer ging es ohne viel Matsch:


----------



## stummerwinter (8. Januar 2021)

AlexMC schrieb:


> ich habe auch nichts angeprangert sondern nur festgestellt, daß insgesamt dort zuviel gebaut wird und dies wohl nicht solange gutgeht



Kam eben auf swr3, dass VG Edenkoben Kontrollen in Gleisweiler wg illegaler Trails durchführen will...

Und wir haben Winter, was wird das erst im Frühjahr...


----------



## Bjoern_U. (8. Januar 2021)

stummerwinter schrieb:


> Kam eben auf swr3, dass VG Edenkoben Kontrollen in Gleisweiler wg illegaler Trails durchführen will...
> 
> Und wir haben Winter, was wird das erst im Frühjahr...


habs auch gehört und nur gedacht "na bravo..."
2:0 für die Medien...


----------



## stummerwinter (8. Januar 2021)

Wird gerade im anderen Thread diskutiert: klick


----------



## Deleted 48198 (8. Januar 2021)

Lang noch nicht für einen Snowride.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sugarbiker (9. Januar 2021)

hier hats gestern mittag zumindest die oberen 200 Hm für eine snowride gereicht, gleich 3 x hochgekurbelt....unten aber schöner Matsch


----------



## Karolus (9. Januar 2021)




----------



## Tobsn (9. Januar 2021)

sugarbiker schrieb:


> hier hats gestern mittag zumindest die oberen 200 Hm für eine snowride gereicht, gleich 3 x hochgekurbelt....unten aber schöner Matsch..



Darum immer schön Höhe halten.


----------



## 4season (12. Januar 2021)

Am Samstag bei mega Sonnenschein und Minustemperaturen unterwegs.


----------



## DocB (12. Januar 2021)

Suche das Bike..


----------



## sugarbiker (14. Januar 2021)

gestern Mittag bei Traum Bedingungen mit meinen zwei Jungs...... die ersten 200 Hm echte snow rides, danach teilweise je nach Lage spiegelglatt oder einfach nur gefrorener Waldboden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AlexMC (16. Januar 2021)




----------



## Lush (16. Januar 2021)

Ich habe da noch zwei Bilder von meinen Jungs......auch von heute, aber weiter unten.....ohne das weiße Zeugs


----------



## IBEX73 (17. Januar 2021)

@Lush : Es hat gedauert,aber jetzt weiss ich, wer Du bist.......G.


----------



## Mausoline (17. Januar 2021)

+1


----------



## stummerwinter (17. Januar 2021)

Heute noch mit Schnee westlich von Klingenmünster:


----------



## FR.Chicken (19. Januar 2021)

Ich mag den Schnee nicht, deswegen was aus dem Herbst.


----------



## DocB (19. Januar 2021)

Ui, da hast Du dir viel Mühe gemacht... sich selbst von außen filmen ist ein heftiges hin- und her Gerenne..


----------



## Aloavera (21. Januar 2021)

Bei Schnee sieht immer alles so schön aus🤪 Jedoch ist es dementsprechend rutschig..


----------



## sugarbiker (26. Januar 2021)

Schüler müsste man nochmals sein, meine Jungs haben gestern gleich den Schneefall ausgenutzt....dabei ist der Schnappschuss entstanden


----------



## AlexMC (1. Februar 2021)

unten Pisswetter, oben Wintermärchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 48198 (1. Februar 2021)

Respekt  bei dem Sauwetter. Da will mein Hund noch nicht mal vor die Tür.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (1. Februar 2021)

jo, war etwas eklig gestern....


----------



## AlexMC (1. Februar 2021)

aber oben war es echt schön


----------



## Aloavera (3. Februar 2021)

Bei Schnee Drone Fliegen + Biken was gibt es schöneres  🥰


----------



## sugarbiker (12. Februar 2021)

was für eine Bikewoche !1
nahe dem Pfälzerwald:


----------



## sugarbiker (12. Februar 2021)

und heute voll Retro mit unfahrbaren 26"  und 12 Jahre alten Spike Reifen...


----------



## Hardtail94 (13. Februar 2021)

sugarbiker schrieb:


> und heute voll Retro mit unfahrbaren 26"  und 12 Jahre alten Spike Reifen...


Wenn das das Forstamt sieht...


----------



## sugarbiker (13. Februar 2021)

100 Hm unterm Drachenfels hat der Forester gewütet...ich habe kein schlechtes  Gewissen....


----------



## Hardtail94 (14. Februar 2021)

sugarbiker schrieb:


> 100 Hm unterm Drachenfels hat der Forester gewütet...ich habe kein schlechtes  Gewissen....


Da wird vermutlich auch kein Fahrrad-Verbotsschild mehr hängen^^
Aber ja, ist schon eine komische Doppelmoral...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lush (14. Februar 2021)

Gestern bei doch etwas frostiger Temperatur mal wieder mit den 2 Jungs unterwegs gewesen .























Scheee war's....wie immer 🥰


----------



## AlexMC (15. Februar 2021)

noch ein paar von mir, war so ein traumhafter Tag


----------



## Hardtail94 (15. Februar 2021)

Lush schrieb:


>


Sieht aus, als hänge da ein Männel am Baum


----------



## DAKAY (15. Februar 2021)

Grandiose Aussicht Gestern


----------



## Irie Guide (15. Februar 2021)




----------



## AlexMC (22. Februar 2021)

wieder mal mit dem Junior unnerwegs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Irie Guide (7. März 2021)




----------



## DerandereJan (12. März 2021)

War mo n bissl Stolpre iewe ..


----------



## FR.Chicken (16. März 2021)

Auch mal wieder mit Cam im Wald gewesen.....


----------



## DocB (16. März 2021)

Ist die Tonspur vom Uphill? Oder der Hausschlachtung?


----------



## Irie Guide (17. März 2021)

DocB schrieb:


> Ist die Tonspur vom Uphill? Oder der Hausschlachtung?


😁 so hört sich das bei mir als auch an


----------



## FR.Chicken (18. März 2021)

DocB schrieb:


> Ist die Tonspur vom Uphill? Oder der Hausschlachtung?


Da hört man erst wie hart es ist, schön bergab zu fahren.


----------



## Mausoline (19. März 2021)

Hattest du einen Termin und warst zu spät dran


----------



## AlexMC (23. März 2021)




----------



## stummerwinter (23. März 2021)

AlexMC schrieb:


>


Warum kommt mir das letzte Bild nur so bekannt vor...


----------



## stummerwinter (23. März 2021)

Hier noch meine Version in groß:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stummerwinter (24. März 2021)

Ich könnt ja mal schauen, zu wie vielen Kletterfelsen die hier aus der Pfalz gepostet werden, ich ein Kletterfoto von mir finde...  

Zumindest gleicher Fels, wenn auch nicht gleiche Stelle/Motiv...


----------



## stummerwinter (24. März 2021)

AlexMC schrieb:


>


Zu dem Fels, hat ein Kumpel von mir gemacht, ist rechts oberhalb vom Fahrer:


----------



## AlexMC (24. März 2021)

ja da waren auch Kletterer zugange


----------



## Lush (24. März 2021)

Noch was nachlegen von den Jungs....


----------



## Aloavera (27. März 2021)

Wir haben es das letzte Wochenende endlich mal wieder rausgeschafft und konnten bei herrlichem Wetter sogar ein ganz cooles Video drehen


----------



## FR.Chicken (29. März 2021)




----------



## AlexMC (6. April 2021)




----------



## AlexMC (6. April 2021)

und noch ein paar bewegte Bilder...


----------



## DerandereJan (1. Mai 2021)

Neues Gestümper von mir...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DocB (1. Mai 2021)

DerandereJan schrieb:


> Neues Gestümper von mir...


Klasse, dass Du Dich traust, auch endlose Fehlversuche zu zeigen. Ja, das arme Kashima  (da gibt es gute Reparatursets)
Kleiner Tipp vom auch nicht so gut Könner: nicht auf das Vorderrad starren, sondern dorthin, wo Du hin willst (Kurvenausgang). Denn dabei verdreht sich automatisch der Oberkörper, und diese Drehfeder liftet dann das Rad rum beim Umsetzen. Den Tipp habe ich bei Radde (auch Pfälzer) gesehen und hat mir sehr geholfen.


----------



## DerandereJan (1. Mai 2021)

DocB schrieb:


> Klasse, dass Du Dich traust, auch endlose Fehlversuche zu zeigen. Ja, das arme Kashima  (da gibt es gute Reparatursets)
> Kleiner Tipp vom auch nicht so gut Könner: nicht auf das Vorderrad starren, sondern dorthin, wo Du Hinn willst (Kurvenausgang). Denn dabei verdreht sich automatisch der Oberkörper, und diese Drehfeder liftet dann das Rad rum beim Umsetzen. Den Tipp habe ich bei Radde (auch Pfälzer) gesehen und hat mir sehr geholfen.


Den Tip hab ich jetzt schon mehrfach bekommen in den letzten Tagen..bin schon am Üben! Dank dir!
Ich hab das Umsetzen viel zu lange vernachlässigt...einfach irgendwie das Heck rumschummeln und gut... aber mich hats gerade gepackt, ich will das lernen. Und mit den Videos haben ich und andere dann auch länger was davon...und wenn es nur das Lachen ist...


----------



## DocB (3. Mai 2021)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Video des Tages! Ist ja auch Tragik-Komisch 
Sag mal, wechselst Du den Schoko-Fuß manchmal? Das kann helfen, linksrum komme ich mit dem für mich "falschen" rechten Fuß vorne auch rum, aber irgendwie bringt das noch eine Variable mehr ins Spiel...


----------



## DerandereJan (3. Mai 2021)

DocB schrieb:


> Sag mal, wechselst Du den Schoko-Fuß manchmal?


Beim Kurven fahren ja, man "sperrt" sich ja sonst in der Hüfte quasi immer in die Richtung mit Bein vorne... beim Versetzen ist es mir erst während dem Üben aufgefallen, dass ich immer gleich anfahre... die letzte Spitzkehre hab ich dann versucht das richtig zu machen, mit dem sichtbaren Ergebnis. Ich war dann aber auch platt..

Danke auch den anderen für die vielen Tipps pn, ich bin fleissig am Üben!


----------



## McFussel (3. Mai 2021)

Sehr nice Bilder 👍👍


----------



## AlexMC (9. Mai 2021)

@DerandereJan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McFussel (10. Mai 2021)

Scho so a bisserl nice in der Pfalz - könnte mich daran gewöhnen.... 👍


----------



## Lush (11. Mai 2021)

Wie sich die Bilder doch gleichen....war aber schon 2017


----------



## IBEX73 (11. Mai 2021)

Lush schrieb:


> Wie sich die Bilder doch gleichen....war aber schon 2017
> Anhang anzeigen 1269815



@Lush : Stimmt,beidesmal der Blick  (zu sehr) aufs Vorderrad.....immer auf die Lösung der Stelle achten....,nicht auf das "Problem".


----------



## McFussel (11. Mai 2021)

Die Stelle ist echt nice!  In der Gegend hat es noch ein paar feine STellen, einige aber schon recht zerfahren, da hab ich es dann lieber lassen, sonst reisst man mit den Reifen echt alles raus aus dem Boden....


----------



## Aloavera (12. Mai 2021)

Wir haben vor  einiger zeit mal einen für uns neuen lokalen Trail besucht und kamen jetzt endlich dazu das Video fertig zu machen


----------



## Lush (14. Mai 2021)

IBEX73 schrieb:


> @Lush : Stimmt,beidesmal der Blick  (zu sehr) aufs Vorderrad.....immer auf die Lösung der Stelle achten....,nicht auf das "Problem".


Danke...ja er macht immer noch Fehler....aber ein Problem war es nicht, er kam trotzdem rum....


----------



## AlexMC (24. Mai 2021)

wie immer wunderschön dort, nur mein Bedürfnis hier im Forum mehr Bilder davon zu posten hält sich aus bekannten Gründen gerade in ganz engen Grenzen...


----------



## AlexMC (28. Mai 2021)




----------



## Lush (29. Mai 2021)

AlexMC schrieb:


>


Schää wars...


----------



## AlexMC (15. Juni 2021)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AlexMC (26. Juli 2021)

vor versammeltem Publikum...


----------



## orangerauch (26. Juli 2021)

Und? Gab's Beifall oder Kopfschütteln?


----------



## AlexMC (26. Juli 2021)

das erstere


----------



## Irie Guide (10. September 2021)




----------



## AlexMC (10. Oktober 2021)




----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (26. Oktober 2021)

Immer wieder schön:


----------



## =.cf.= marduk (26. Oktober 2021)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Immer wieder schön:


An dem Stein kann es auch schön teuer werden…


----------



## DocB (27. Oktober 2021)

Da würde ich gerne hin - aber wo ist das?


----------



## stummerwinter (27. Oktober 2021)

Bin nicht sicher, würde auf Kernzone tippen...ein heißes Eisen, würde ich lassen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DocB (27. Oktober 2021)

Ziehe Frage zurück.


----------



## McFussel (27. Oktober 2021)

stummerwinter schrieb:


> Bin nicht sicher, würde auf Kernzone tippen...ein heißes Eisen, würde ich lassen...


Verbote? Sorry, bin immer nur zum Besuch da....daher sehr daran interessiert, die Situation gut zu verstehen.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (27. Oktober 2021)

illegaler Trail im Bereich Stabenberg der wiederum aktuell für Biker eh gesperrt ist, wenn auch umstritten ob zu Recht bzw rechtens
Daher die Bitte an alle Auswärtigen dort insgesamt eher gar nicht zu fahren, inbesondere an den Wochenenden sollte man das Gebiet um den Stabenberg meiden um das Ganze nicht weiter eskalieren zu lassen.


----------



## stummerwinter (27. Oktober 2021)

Habs umgezogen: klick

Wg Bild und so:


----------



## Wissbadener (27. Oktober 2021)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> Daher die Bitte an alle Auswärtigen dort insgesamt eher gar nicht zu fahren, inbesondere an den Wochenenden sollte man das Gebiet um den Stabenberg meiden um das Ganze nicht weiter eskalieren zu lassen.



Ich hoffe, die Locals halten sich auch daran.


----------



## stummerwinter (28. Oktober 2021)

McFussel schrieb:


> Verbote? Sorry, bin immer nur zum Besuch da....daher sehr daran interessiert, die Situation gut zu verstehen.


Und um die Situation zu verstehen, als Ergänzung zur rechtlichen Einordnung:

Durch Dinge wie:


besseres Material
mehr Menschen im Wald
strengere Gesetze (gerade im Naturschutz)
nicht vorhandenes Wissen über den Rahmen, in dem wir uns bewegen

entsteht auf der einen Seite der Wunsch nach mehr Abfahrtspotential und ein mehr an Nutzung von vorhandenen Wegen, was aber Gegenläufig der Interessen der anderen Personen im Wald ist, es gibt hier ich nenne es mal einen Schulterschluss "der Wanderer", "der Jäger", "des Forstes",  "der Naturschutzbehörden".

Im Endeffekt besteht der Konflikt schon viele Jahre, aber durch "mehr in der Natur sein" und ehem. Reiseeinschränkungen ist die Zahl der Menschen hier im Wald explodiert und hat die bestehenden Konflikte zu Tage gefördert...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (28. Oktober 2021)

Naturschutzbehörden, Forst und Jagd könnten sich meiner Wahrnehmung nach gut damit abfinden, wenn das Mountainbiken auf Wegen stattfindet. Aus dem Termin vom letzten Samstag nehme ich mit, dass auch die Schaffung eines legalen Angebotes für das abfahrtsorientierte Biken abseits bestehender Wege anerkannt wird.
Auf dem ersten Punkt "Mountainbiker dürfen aber nicht auf schmalen Wegen fahren" insistieren Vertreter der Wanderer ohne belastbare Zahlen. Hier ist es hilfreich in Abänderung der bisherigen Denkweise bei der Wegekonzeption nicht möglichst viele Wege verfallen zu lassen, sondern klug zu überlegen, wo vorhandene Wegeführungen im Sinne einer Besucherlenkung und ggfs. Besuchertrennung weiter genutzt werden können.


----------



## sugarbiker (28. Oktober 2021)

bitte jetzt auch nicht noch hier die Gesetzeslage diskutieren.... dazu gibt genügend Möglichkeiten

hier: https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/die-zukunft-des-bikens-im-pfaelzer-wald.217736/page-113
und hier: https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/biken-im-pfaelzer-wald-erlaubt-oder-nicht.794808/page-4

lasst hier nur Bilder auf uns wirken... vom scheene Pälzer Wald


----------



## Bjoern_U. (28. Oktober 2021)

sugarbiker schrieb:


> bitte jetzt auch nicht noch hier die Gesetzeslage diskutieren.... dazu gibt genügend Möglichkeiten
> 
> hier: https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/die-zukunft-des-bikens-im-pfaelzer-wald.217736/page-113
> und hier: https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/biken-im-pfaelzer-wald-erlaubt-oder-nicht.794808/page-4
> ...


du hast ja Recht 
aber Interessierte schauen halt oft nur auf die scheene Bilder und dann sind z.B. am Stabenberg wieder große Gruppen Auswärtige unterwegs. Gut zu erkennen an den Nummernschildern mit S, BB, KA, F,.... aus denen unten in Gimmeldingen die Bikes ausgeladen werden.
 da schadet auch hier der Hinweis auf die aktuellen Problemen nicht


----------



## Quente (28. Oktober 2021)

... und wenn ich in Stromberg fahre bin ich dort Auswärtiger. In der Pfalz sind alle willkommen die sich zu benehmen wissen.


----------



## McFussel (28. Oktober 2021)

Stabenberg kann man verstehen, oder auch nicht...Fand den breiten Weg da runter immer sehr geil. 
Das "Benehmen" ist generell ein Problem. Kann man endlos und auch bein Autofahren diskutieren.

Danke auf jeden Fall für die Info. Pfalz ist traumhaft schön zum Biken


----------



## AlexMC (28. Oktober 2021)

ist eigentlich der kleine Weg, der bei der Kirche Königsbach endet auch von der Schutzzone erfaßt ?


----------



## MrMapei (28. Oktober 2021)

AlexMC schrieb:


> ist eigentlich der kleine Weg, der bei der Kirche Königsbach endet auch von der Schutzzone erfaßt ?


Guck mal hier _klick_
und hier _klick_


----------



## AlexMC (28. Oktober 2021)

wenn auch schlecht zu sehen wohl schon, hätte eigentlich ein direktes ja/nein von den Locals und nicht ein "schau doch selber" erwartet...
ich war dort das letzte Mal bevor dem ganze Gesperre und das Wegle hat mir dort eigentlich immer noch am besten gefallen...


----------



## Kelme (28. Oktober 2021)

Ja.

Ich fand die beiden Links mit Verlaub ganz hilfreich, weil dort neben der Karte, was in der Schutzzone drin liegt, auch mal erläutert wird, warum die dort eingerichtet wurde.


----------



## AlexMC (28. Oktober 2021)

Kelme schrieb:


> Ja.
> 
> Ich fand die beiden Links mit Verlaub ganz hilfreich, weil dort neben der Karte, was in der Schutzzone drin liegt, auch mal erläutert wird, warum die dort eingerichtet wurde.



Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sugarbiker (30. Oktober 2021)

Epische Tour bei genialstem Wetter in unsrem scheene Pälzer Wald, altersbedingt  nach 35 Jahren Bio-MTB nun leicht unterstützt ....... und ohne die städtischen in Mammut und Acterix eingehüllten Parkplatz-kürzester Weg zu Hütte-Wanderer


----------



## jenelajens (8. November 2021)

Vom Sühnekreuz über das Schloss mit der Rheinebene im Nebel.


----------



## jenelajens (8. November 2021)

Hier wäre ein anderes vom Samstag Abend. Nicht alle Kinder haben 20 sec ruhig halten können. Nebel war grade so, dass nur die Rheinebene darin eingehüllt war. Ich fahre gerne auf einem Nightride am Sühnekreuz vorbei, aber Samstag war es echt "special".


----------



## DerandereJan (9. November 2021)

jenelajens schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1369458
> 
> Hier wäre ein anderes vom Samstag Abend. Nicht alle Kinder haben 20 sec ruhig halten können. Nebel war grade so, dass nur die Rheinebene darin eingehüllt war. Ich fahre gerne auf einem Nightride am Sühnekreuz vorbei, aber Samstag war es echt "special".


Meeeega


----------



## Radler-01 (9. November 2021)

Grandiose Aufnahmen. 

(Memo an mich: Ich muß da auch mal vorbeifahren...)


----------



## DocB (9. November 2021)

Da war ich auch schon als Nicht-Pälzer  . Allerdings nicht bei so genialem Wetter. Super Foto, echt. Wäre ein Radfahrer drauf, bestimmt Foto des Tages. Versuchen wir es mal mit einem Stern...
Edit: nicht im Fotoalbum, kein Stern möglich


----------



## DerandereJan (10. November 2021)

Mal was herbstliches von mir...


----------



## sugarbiker (13. November 2021)

gestern nochmals traumhafte Bedingungen, der Blick von der Kalmit (2. Bild) hat alle Anwesenden geflasht,
am Sühnekreuz war aber leider nur Nebel........


----------



## Bjoern_U. (13. November 2021)

in dem Eck war ich dieses Jahr viel zu wenig.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joshua60 (20. November 2021)

Nach langer Zeit mal wieder was von den Rheintalossis


----------



## AlexMC (22. November 2021)




----------



## sugarbiker (11. Dezember 2021)

gestern abend ab 400 Hm aufwärts beste winterliche Bedingungen, hab sogar einen Langläufer gesehen...


----------



## Thebike69 (11. Dezember 2021)

￼





Leider kein Glühwein 😉🏄


----------



## AlexMC (13. Dezember 2021)

vom Sommer:


----------



## AlexMC (23. Dezember 2021)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thebike69 (23. Dezember 2021)

Ich war die Woche auch nochmal schön biken
￼
Ab Montag geht's paar Tage ins warme


----------



## DerandereJan (15. Januar 2022)

Im Moment ist wieder öfter Inversionswetterlage...


----------



## Thebike69 (16. Januar 2022)

💕🌞🥂


----------



## Bjoern_U. (16. Januar 2022)

gestern im und überm Nebel


----------



## AlexMC (16. Januar 2022)

auf der dunklen Seite der Inversion...


----------



## Mausoline (16. Januar 2022)

Gestern unter der Sonnengrenze 

Krumme Dinger äääh Bäume 




und mystischer Wald




schee wars trotzdem


----------



## DAKAY (17. Januar 2022)




----------



## arpanet (6. Februar 2022)

*Sonne Regen Matsch *Lindelbrunn Conway EWME-727

*

*


----------



## Thebike69 (7. Februar 2022)

Springen um Neustadt herum💕


----------



## Derk (10. Februar 2022)

Hallo,
wir (drei KölnBonner Ehepaare im gesetzten Alter) wollen im Mai Radtouren im Pfälzer Wald unternehmen . Ich möchte uns u.a. rauf zur Wegelnburg und von dort runter zur Burg Fleckenstein führen.
Welche Auffahrt zur Wegelnburg sollte man - von Dahn kommend - mit unseren etwas schweren E-Bikes (Tourenrädern) nehmen? Könnt Ihr Eure Auskunft freundlicherweise mit einer GPX-Datei veranschaulichen? 
 Wie ist die Beschaffenheit des Weges zwischen dem Col de Hohenbourg und dem Café des 4 Chateux , verblockt, verwurzelt oder aber gut befahrbar( Ich meine natürlich nicht den Felsenpfad sondern den dazu parallel verlaufenden Odenwald-Vogesen-Wanderweg....)?  
Ich bedanke mich schon im Voraus für sachdienliche Hinweise.
Derk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arpanet (13. Februar 2022)

Hohe Derst Steinerner Tisch Conway EWME-727​


----------



## Thebike69 (14. Februar 2022)

Landauer Hütte


----------



## Mausoline (14. Februar 2022)

Landauerhütte geschlossen


----------



## Thebike69 (14. Februar 2022)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Landauerhütte geschlossen


Ja, nur Trifelsblickhütte, Kiesbuckelhütte und Dernbachhaus geöffnet 🤷🏻‍♂️


----------



## arpanet (24. Februar 2022)

*Endlich mal schönes Wetter und er wackelt immer noch. *Wackelstein Spirkelbach    
Conway EWME-727


----------



## DocB (25. Februar 2022)

Angesichts der Schlammkruste hätte ich _beinahe _schon Verständnis für das hintere Schutzblech 
Aber Pfalz=Toskana und immer trocken???


----------



## arpanet (25. Februar 2022)

Zwischen Lug und Spirkelbach im Tal nach dem Radweg an dem kleinen See ist ein kurzes Teil des Weges doch relativ matschig. Das kurze Stück Weg genügt um sich komplett einzusauen. Auf den Bergen und an den Südhänge sind die Wege relativ trocken.  Die HTT Strecke ist Top.


----------



## DocB (25. Februar 2022)

Ah ja, die Stelle kenne ich.


----------



## südpfälzer (25. Februar 2022)

arpanet schrieb:


> Zwischen Lug und Spirkelbach im Tal nach dem Radweg an dem kleinen See ist ein kurzes Teil des Weges doch relativ matschig. Das kurze Stück Weg genügt um sich komplett einzusauen. Auf den Bergen und an den Südhänge sind die Wege relativ trocken.  Die HTT Strecke ist Top.


Wenn das zwischen Lug und Spirkelbach ein Tal ist, möchte ich mir Dir keine Berge fahren 🥵😉.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arpanet (25. Februar 2022)

Wenn man auf dem Höllenberg steht und Richtung Rauhberg, Weimersberg, Hülsenberg und Nesselberg schaut ist alles dazwischen ein Tal.


----------



## DerandereJan (5. März 2022)

Die Stabenbergtrails in der Kernzone wurden gestern in Absprache mit dem Forst zurückgebaut! 










Danke allen Beteiligten, den organisierenden Vereinen, wie den Ämtern und Behörden,
"Das Signal sei angekommen!" sagte der Revierleiter Forst. 

Man darf hoffen....


----------



## sugarbiker (6. März 2022)

Ich möchte eigentlich keine politische Diskussion starten und auch statement setzen... das gehört nicht hier hin - aber als ich am Freitag unterwegs war musste ich kurz an- und innehalten und darüber nachdenken wie gut es uns doch geht ... und andere nicht weit weg können das gerade nicht teilen.


----------



## McFussel (7. März 2022)

DerandereJan schrieb:


> Danke allen Beteiligten, den organisierenden Vereinen, wie den Ämtern und Behörden,
> "Das Signal sei angekommen!" sagte der Revierleiter Forst.
> 
> Man darf hoffen....


Heisst, es besteht hoffnung, die Wanderwege könnten wieder genutzt werden?


_safe the trail_


----------



## stummerwinter (7. März 2022)

Vermutlich erst mal, dass es zur Legalisierung von gebauten Trails kommt...


----------



## Bjoern_U. (7. März 2022)

McFussel schrieb:


> Heisst, es besteht hoffnung, die Wanderwege könnten wieder genutzt werden?
> 
> 
> _safe the trail_


bleibt erst einmal die Hoffnung, dass jetzt nicht wieder ein paar Schlaumeier die Sperren weg machen oder wieder neue illegale Trails anlegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McFussel (7. März 2022)

Ist halt leider wie überall. Wenn alle rücksichtsvoll wären.....lassen wir das lieber, gibt nur schlechte Laune!

Habt Freude!


----------



## Irie Guide (8. März 2022)

Eckkopf Classics - Raw Edit


----------



## stummerwinter (10. März 2022)

DerandereJan schrieb:


> Die Stabenbergtrails in der Kernzone wurden gestern in Absprache mit dem Forst zurückgebaut!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Die Personen, die wieder am Stabenberg aktiv sind:

*DRINGED KONTAKT ZUM VORSTAND DER PFALZBIKER!*


----------



## Mausoline (10. März 2022)

Nicht im Ernst   was für Idioten


----------



## Bjoern_U. (10. März 2022)

stummerwinter schrieb:


> Die Personen, die wieder am Stabenberg aktiv sind:
> 
> *DRINGED KONTAKT ZUM VORSTAND DER PFALZBIKER!*


Wow hat ja lange gedauert......


----------



## shield (10. März 2022)

stummerwinter schrieb:


> Die Personen, die wieder am Stabenberg aktiv sind:
> 
> *DRINGED KONTAKT ZUM VORSTAND DER PFALZBIKER!*


wie - wieder aktiv? 5 tage nachdem geschlossen wurde?


----------



## PORTEX77 (10. März 2022)

stummerwinter schrieb:


> Die Personen, die wieder am Stabenberg aktiv sind:
> 
> *DRINGED KONTAKT ZUM VORSTAND DER PFALZBIKER!*


Als ob diejenigen, die alles mim Arsch wieder einreißen, sich mit den Initiatoren  auseinandersetzen würden😤


----------



## DAKAY (11. März 2022)

Sorry, aber “denkt“ ihr ernsthaft, dass  irgendein Verein (der dazu noch bis vor kurzem den Trailbau propagierte) nur irgendein Schild aufhängt und alle verbrennen ihre Schaufeln? 


Mausoline schrieb:


> was für Idioten




Hier hängt übrigens 1Schild auf dem steht Bilder!


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (11. März 2022)

Hmm, man sieht es leider auch am gesperrten SMDH in Karlsruhe. Zu viele Deppen machen es dem Verein schwer gegenüber der Politik zu argumentieren. Einfach nur schade. Ja es gibt zu wenig Trails aber aktuell sind alle zu sehr sensitive was das Topic angeht. Man kann es nur verkacken wenn man nicht aufpasst.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (11. März 2022)

DAKAY schrieb:


> Sorry, aber “denkt“ ihr ernsthaft, dass  irgendein Verein (der dazu noch bis vor kurzem den Trailbau propagierte) nur irgendein Schild aufhängt und alle verbrennen ihre Schaufeln?
> 
> 
> 
> Hier hängt übrigens 1Schild auf dem steht Bilder!Anhang anzeigen 1435363


wäre es denn zu viel, zu erwarten dass manche einfach mal nachdenken?
sprich nicht nur drücken beim scheißen...
so haben jetzt ein paar wenige ihren Spaß, alle anderen können sich unterwegs das Gemaule anhören und irgendwann haben die Anderen genug Argumente um uns alle aus dem Pfälzerwald zu verbannen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matou (11. März 2022)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Hmm, man sieht es leider auch am gesperrten SMDH in Karlsruhe. Zu viele Deppen machen es dem Verein schwer gegenüber der Politik zu argumentieren. Einfach nur schade. Ja es gibt zu wenig Trails aber aktuell sind alle zu sehr sensitive was das Topic angeht. Man kann es nur verkacken wenn man nicht aufpasst.


Das kommt ja noch hinzu..."dort" gibt es alles andere, aber nicht zu wenig trails!


----------



## DAKAY (11. März 2022)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> wäre es denn zu viel, zu erwarten dass manche einfach mal nachdenken?
> sprich nicht nur drücken beim scheißen...
> so haben jetzt ein paar wenige ihren Spaß, alle anderen können sich unterwegs das Gemaule anhören und irgendwann haben die Anderen genug Argumente um uns alle aus dem Pfälzerwald zu verbannen


Naja, warum sollte ausgerechnet jetzt jemand dieses Denken anfangen, weil jetzt Pfalzbiker auf dem Schild am Baum steht anstelle von Forstamt?
Soll übrigens kein Pfalzbiker hate sein, aber vielleicht versteht der ein oder andere ja worauf ich hinaus will. 
Übrigens ist das hier immernoch der falsche Thread


----------



## Fusionrider (11. März 2022)

Wer war den hier oben am Stabenberg und hat das live gesehen? Meines Wissens nach ist der obere Teil bis zum ersten Querweg, also der in der Kernzone, der an dem Tag zurückgebaut wurde, weiterhin zu. Nur weil hier jemand was von seinem Schwager dessen Tochter ihrem Freund sein Nachbar was gehört hat hier gleich wieder die Mistgabeln raus zu holen ist typisch Forum…


----------



## sugarbiker (12. März 2022)

Fusionrider schrieb:


> Wer war den hier oben am Stabenberg und hat das live gesehen? Meines Wissens nach ist der obere Teil bis zum ersten Querweg, also der in der Kernzone, der an dem Tag zurückgebaut wurde, weiterhin zu. Nur weil hier jemand was von seinem Schwager dessen Tochter ihrem Freund sein Nachbar was gehört hat hier gleich wieder die Mistgabeln raus zu holen ist typisch Forum…


off topic

bitte hier





						Die Zukunft des bikens im Pfälzer Wald
					

Wenn es angeblich zur Haftung keine bekannte Rechtssprechung gibt und dieses Thema auch nicht abschließend geklärt ist, würde mich mal die eindeutigen Fundstellen interessieren, welche den im Waldgesetz erwähnten Fußweg im Sinne der Behördenmeinung abschließend definieren.




					www.mtb-news.de
				



oder hier 





						Biken im pfälzer Wald erlaubt oder nicht?
					

als Bewohner eines 2m-Regel bewährten Bundeslandes hat man zutiefst verinnerlicht wie man mit solchen sinnvollen Regelungen umzugehen hat...  Ins Nachbarbundesland flüchten?:ka:




					www.mtb-news.de
				



weiter diskutieren


----------



## sugarbiker (12. März 2022)




----------



## Mausoline (12. März 2022)




----------



## Osama (20. März 2022)




----------



## DocB (21. März 2022)

??


----------



## DocB (21. März 2022)

Dann lieber so:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shield (25. März 2022)

Osama schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1441143


das is doch in heidellberg entstanden oder?


----------



## Osama (25. März 2022)

shield schrieb:


> das is doch in heidellberg entstanden oder?


Jawohl


----------



## arpanet (26. März 2022)

Kirschfelsen bei Annweiler


----------



## Joshua60 (27. März 2022)

Grüße von der Ostgrenze


----------



## sugarbiker (9. April 2022)

der frühe Vogel zieht die Spur... oder so ähnlich
ganz heftiger Wintereinbruch - Auffahrt zum Weinbiet für Autos (Hüttenpersonal) aktuell wegen Schneebruch unmöglich; nahezu in allen Trails liegen große Äste und Bäume.... packt die Klappsäge ein die nächsten Wochen !





Ich gebe zu: 4xWeinbiet war heute E-Bike only


----------



## der-tick.de (21. April 2022)

Mal zwei Videos aus Lug


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DocB (21. April 2022)

Ich weiß nicht, ob es klug ist, hier Bewegtbilder mit Namen zu nennen...


----------



## der-tick.de (21. April 2022)

Hallo DocB! Ganz doofe Frage, wieso? Heißt doch immerhin Bilder und VIDEOS aus der Region.


----------



## DocB (21. April 2022)

Ja, aber das ist ein Wanderweg...


----------



## der-tick.de (21. April 2022)

Nein, das ist ein Waldweg. Ohne definierte Bestimmung. 
Können wir solche Diskussionen hier raus lassen?


----------



## PORTEX77 (21. April 2022)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Nein, das ist ein Waldweg. Ohne definierte Bestimmung.
> Können wir solche Diskussionen hier raus lassen?


Die Region is ja klar, vielleicht einfach die Ortsangabe weglassen?
Ich nehme an, du bist kein Pilzesammler😃


----------



## der-tick.de (21. April 2022)

Jetzt weiß ich wieder warum es hier so ruhig geworden ist… Man kann noch nicht mal ein Video posten ohne das sich jemand aufregt.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (21. April 2022)

@der-tick.de  es geht um die Ortsangabe, nicht um das dort Fahren an sich!
leider ist es mittlerweile so, dass mit einer Ortsangabe und vielleicht sogar noch mit Track auf irgendeinem GPS Portal dann gerne mal einige aus den div. Ecken Deutschlands an den genannten Orten aufschlagen weil das ja sooo cool ausgesehen hat. Darunter sind aber immer (öfter?) welche, die weder Rücksicht auf Wanderer nehmen, noch vernünftig fahren können sprich hinterher die Wege entsprechend aussehen bzw. die meinen sie sind im Bikepark und irgendein Depp wird den Weg schon wieder richten und sich somit einen Scheißdreck darum scheren ob die Locals zukünftig dort überhaupt noch fahren dürfen.


----------



## der-tick.de (22. April 2022)

@Bjoern_U. @DocB @PORTEX77 Das hab ich schon verstanden. Aber es ist ein Pseudoargument das ich hier seit 18 Jahren um die Ohren gehauen bekomme. Die Bösen Außerpfälzer... und die guten Locals.... Am Arsch die Waldfee. Die Idoten wohnen auch hier und kennen auch solche Gegenden. Hotspotbildung durch Videos hab ich noch nie erlebt, habe ich mal aktiv ne Zeit lang versucht um ein paar Wege vorm zuwuchern zu bewahren. Aber wenn du möchtest kann ich auch gleich noch den GPS Track raus kramen und hier zur Verfügung stellen.
Solang nicht ein großer Youtuber hier mal fährt und gleich die GPS Tracks dazu postet passiert nix. Aber ich kann mal Leo Kast einladen. 
Übrigens Lug und die umliegenden Berge bieten über 20 Trails... die beiden Stellen zu finden wird Arbeit. 
An alle die unbedingt die Stellen fahren wollen und zu den bösen nicht locals gehören, meldet euch, ich mach da auch gern mal ne öffentliche Tour. Einfach diesen Thread zuspammen..  

Können wir jetzt wieder zu Bilder und Videos aus der Region kommen? 
Hier ein schöner Osterbrunnen, direkt im Ortskern in Lug Hauptstraße, Ecke Hauensteiner Straße.


----------



## AlexMC (22. April 2022)

mal so als Außenpälzer, schöne Stellen, schön gefahren 
dennoch ist hier irgendwie common sense geworden, Ortsangaben wegzulassen, bei Bedarf gibbet ja PM


----------



## PORTEX77 (22. April 2022)

Entscheide dich: "Spotten oder Foto?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McFussel (22. April 2022)

So als "AußerPfälzer" mit Freundin in der Pfalz die ich dadurch zum biken gebracht habe....Deppen - wie schon richtig gesagt wurde - gibt es überall. Und leider vergessen zu viele sich zu benehmen.

*Deshalb:* Danke an alle die sich benehmen und das Biken des Bikens wegen machen - Ihr seid nicht alleine!

Und danke für die schönen Bilder, ich stolper gern bei Euch in der Pfalz rum....


----------



## McFussel (22. April 2022)

oder....


----------



## DAKAY (22. April 2022)

Kann man diesen schönen Thread nicht einfach für alle Nichtpfälzer sperren?
Egal weida


----------



## DocB (23. April 2022)

DAKAY schrieb:


> Kann man diesen schönen Thread nicht einfach für alle Nichtpfälzer sperren?


Uffbasse!


----------



## Simon Katsch (30. April 2022)

Also,ich als Nicht-Pfälzer-sondern-Bodenseejung schaue die Fotos sehr gerne in diesem Thread weil die Pfalz landschaftlich und biketechnisch einfach herrlich sind.
Ich hab’s aber auch ohne diesen Thread auf die Trails geschafft. 
Wo informiert? Weiß ich ehrlich gesagt nicht mehr, aber klar respektiert man die Gepflogenheiten in so einem Bikerevier, als Auswärtiger sowieso noch mehr.


----------



## Kenny10 (30. April 2022)

Hätte mal jemand Lust auf eine Fototour? Falls ja bitte per PN melden.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (17. Mai 2022)

Auch 26" geht noch! Klick für groß.


----------



## DocB (17. Mai 2022)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> 26" geht noch


Ich fahr' gerne 26+ - Hardtail in der Pfalz...


----------



## DerandereJan (18. Mai 2022)

Naturspielplatz...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (18. Mai 2022)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Auch 26" geht noch! Klick für groß.


Stern ans Bild für FDT, wenn gewünscht.


----------



## DerandereJan (6. Juni 2022)

Einfach ein Wahnsinns Licht gerade im Wald


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (11. Juni 2022)

Ich muss mich mal mächtig auskotzen!!!

Wenn ihr Spasts den Kram nicht fahren könnt habt ihr noch lang nicht das Recht den Trail umzubauen!

Oberhalb der Wolfsburg. Die schöne S3 Zickzack Treppe.





Und nein, der Stein ist nicht rausgekullert, unmöglich.





Ich war leider alleine unterwegs, zu schwer das Ding!

Bitte bitte an die Locals, wenn ihr mal zu zweit oder dritt da seid, hängt den wieder ein. Gerne noch kniffliger und gerne mit ein wenig Schnellmörtel.

Ich mag mich täuschen, aber ich bin einfach nur runter gerollt. Anspruch war da keiner mehr.


----------



## sugarbiker (13. Juni 2022)

Pfalzcross Tag 1 Eiswoog - Pirmasens


----------



## DerandereJan (13. Juni 2022)

Da musste ich echt erstmal genauer hinschauen ob du Nitro am Oberrohr hast..


----------



## sugarbiker (13. Juni 2022)

Sieht in der Tat gefährlich aus   ...ist am Ende ein Test ob das auch Alpentauglich wäre...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-tick.de (14. Juni 2022)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Ich muss mich mal mächtig auskotzen!!!
> 
> Wenn ihr Spasts den Kram nicht fahren könnt habt ihr noch lang nicht das Recht den Trail umzubauen!
> 
> ...


Ich verstehe da auch den Sinn nicht, die wird dadurch ja nicht leichter…


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (14. Juni 2022)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Ich verstehe da auch den Sinn nicht, die wird dadurch ja nicht leichter…


Oh doch. Die Einfahrt ist nun pipi, wenn das Ding da nicht mehr drin hängt.


----------



## der-tick.de (14. Juni 2022)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Oh doch. Die Einfahrt ist nun pipi, wenn das Ding da nicht mehr drin hängt.


Muss ich nachher ausprobieren.


----------



## sugarbiker (14. Juni 2022)

Pfalzcross Tag 2 Rodalben - Pirmasens - Ludwigswinkel - Bundenthal


----------



## der-tick.de (14. Juni 2022)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Muss ich nachher ausprobieren.


So… vorhin dachte ich die fehlt woanders…. Also Rotes Quadrat war die Stufe, ändert aber für mich nix da meine Linie ne andere ist. An anderen Stellen wurde auch was vereinfacht.


----------



## DerandereJan (14. Juni 2022)

Das war schon die „Schlüsselstelle“.. wenn’s n Biker war soller sich schämen! Wäre aber auch nicht das erste Mal, dass ein Wanderverein eine vermeintliche Stolperstelle entfernt..


----------



## der-tick.de (14. Juni 2022)

DerandereJan schrieb:


> Das war schon die „Schlüsselstelle“.. wenn’s n Biker war soller sich schämen! Wäre aber auch nicht das erste Mal, dass ein Wanderverein eine vermeintliche Stolperstelle entfernt..


Naja, du kannst ja noch auf der anderen Seite fahren! Hab ja schon Beweise gesehen das du das hin bekommst (Dickes Kompliment dafür)!


----------



## DocB (15. Juni 2022)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Oberhalb der Wolfsburg


Bei Neustadt?


----------



## der-tick.de (15. Juni 2022)

Neee. wir reden über die Stadt in Niedersachsen...


----------



## DocB (15. Juni 2022)

Also Wolfsburgen gibt es viele, und bei der Dichte im PW habe ich etwas den Überblick verloren. Schande über mich, aber ich bin ja auch Außengeländer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-tick.de (15. Juni 2022)

Trut mir leid für meine Ironie... (Nicht wirklich)
Aber ich kenne gerade im Pfälzer Wald nur die eine, aber ich kann mir echt schlecht Namen merken. Aber die Kombi aus solchen Felsen und Treppen und Burg dazu gibt es kaum woanders. Und ja, ich wohne in Neustadt.


----------



## sugarbiker (15. Juni 2022)

Pfalzcross 3. und letzter Tag
Bundenthal- Lindelbrunn-Annweiler-Kalmit-Hohe Loog- Neustadt


----------



## maddn11 (18. Juni 2022)

Eins der schönen Felsentore…
Keine Angst, ich bin nur den Bereich gefahren, der wegschonend zu machen ist…


----------



## FR.Chicken (27. Juli 2022)

Wenn Zeit ist gehen auch mal wieder bewegte Bilder


----------



## FR.Chicken (27. August 2022)

So lange trocke und dann  Regen...


----------



## Route66 (27. August 2022)

Respekt   ... da so zwischen diesen beiden Bäumen (mit der schon abgeschrabbelten Rinde @ 1:14 ) durchzufetzen 

Ich hatte da eine Vollbremsung hingelegt  !


----------



## Osama (27. August 2022)

Klassischer Fall vong "when size does matter "


----------



## DerandereJan (28. August 2022)

Vogesen sind ja auch fast „Region“ und schwer zu empfehlen!


----------



## arpanet (28. August 2022)

Hohle Felsen bei Dahn*


*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DocB (29. August 2022)

DerandereJan schrieb:


> Vogesen sind ja auch fast „Region“ und schwer zu empfehlen!


Also erst mal Spitzen-Bild. 
Gibt es so etwas wie einen Tourguide Vogesen? So für ein verlängertes WE?


----------



## DerandereJan (29. August 2022)

DocB schrieb:


> Also erst mal Spitzen-Bild.
> Gibt es so etwas wie einen Tourguide Vogesen? So für ein verlängertes WE?


Danke!
Na klar.. einfach anschreiben!


----------



## Radler-01 (9. Oktober 2022)

gestern auf dem Heimweg...


----------



## FR.Chicken (26. Oktober 2022)

Bei der Nachbarschaft gewesen


----------



## Seppel_IBC (31. Oktober 2022)

Nbissel was von letztem Wochenende 
Sooo schön im Pfälzer Herbstwald 

Kleinstfamilie am SloMo-Stolpern












Selber Spot, selber Spotter - andere Fahrerin 












Und noch eins der typischen Felslöcher


----------



## rayc (31. Oktober 2022)

Der Hund ist der Schiedsrichter?
Welche Noten hat er vergeben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Seppel_IBC (31. Oktober 2022)

Der Hund ist parteiisch


----------



## Mausoline (3. November 2022)

Sieht man doch


----------



## sugarbiker (27. November 2022)

Huhu - keiner mehr da ? dann stelle ich mal wieder was rein....
unsere Kalmit vor 2 oder 3 Wochen:




und der Blick von Hohe Loog rüber zur Kalmit




(diesmal nicht den St. Martin Umzug am Nollenparkplatz mit den Lupinen Lampen gecrusht)

letzten Freitag Eckkopf mal ganz alleine:




Lambertskreuz ... ok, dezent ist anders... (das Ausmaß der Beleuchtung kommt leider nicht so rüber auf dem Bild, und schon gar nicht das Flackern )


----------



## PORTEX77 (27. November 2022)

sugarbiker schrieb:


> Lambertskreuz ... ok, dezent ist anders... (das Ausmaß der Beleuchtung kommt leider nicht so rüber auf dem Bild, und schon gar nicht das Flackern )
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1592602


Das ist noch dezent.
Fahr jetzt mal da hoch  (hab leider kein Bild)


----------



## arpanet (27. November 2022)

*Burg Landeck heute*
Das Pferd am Burgtor festgebunden. 
Schön beleuchtet, Ocker und Brauntöne.


----------



## sugarbiker (3. Dezember 2022)

der erste Schnee gestern spät nachmittag / Abend 

Weinbiet die ersten Flocken




Kaisergärtchen




kurz unterhalb der Hohen Loog


----------



## PORTEX77 (3. Dezember 2022)

sugarbiker schrieb:


> Lambertskreuz ... ok, dezent ist anders... (das Ausmaß der Beleuchtung kommt leider nicht so rüber auf dem Bild, und schon gar nicht das Flackern )
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1592602





PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Das ist noch dezent.
> Fahr jetzt mal da hoch  (hab leider kein Bild)




So,jetzt


----------



## sugarbiker (17. Dezember 2022)

angenehm frisch gestern Abend, leider etwas weniger Schnee im Vergleich zu etwas nördlicheren Erhebungen. Die Bilder können leider nicht annähernd die Stimmung wiedergeben - es war genial!

Blick von der Kalmit:




Parkplatz Hahnenschritt






Lieblingsblick von Hoher Loog in Richtung Kalmit


----------



## sugarbiker (19. Dezember 2022)

Gestern früh morgens dann gut an die Kälte adaptiert mit Spike Reifen und dem "Bio-Retro" Bike eine nette Runde nachgelegt....


----------



## Kelme (19. Dezember 2022)

Irgendwo weit hinten im Wald.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PORTEX77 (1. Januar 2023)

Prost Neujahr 🥳🎉


----------

